# Weight Watchers Chat



## robinb

Hi there!  This thread is intended for people who are following Weight Watchers, but everyone is welcome.  Many times I have come home from a meeting itching to "talk" to someone else about what was said in the meeting or maybe share tips or my leader's recipe of the day.  I thought it could be a place to hang out, discuss the meeting topic of the week, share recipes and goals and what ever else comes to mind.  I know there is already a weigh-in thread, but I thought that we needed someplace a little more "chatty" than just a place to enter our weekly weight loss.


----------



## robinb

Since I started the thread, I'll also post first .

I have been on WW since last summer.  I joined as an e-tools member and I love the convenience of being able to track online.  I have been (literally) up and down.  My mom was in the hospital for the month of August and I lived in hotel rooms and ate every since meal in a restaurant.  That wasn't a good month for me in many ways.  My mom is fine now, but I have had other weight loss bumps in the road.  I came back from WDW in January at almost my heaviest weight ever.  Of course, I joined everyone else in the weight loss band wagon and started to attend meetings.  They were mobbed!  

A few weeks ago my leader said something that stuck with me.  She was struggling with a few extra pounds herself and started at attend meeting again.  She said that her goal was to "Eat Clean".  She made her goal of losing 7 lbs by Valentine's day and was even more of an inspiration to me.  So, for the past two weeks, I have been "eating clean".  I think that we can all come up with our own definition of "eating clean" but mine was to cut WAY BACK on the processed foods.  I was eating a Lean Cuisine type meal virtually every day. I have also tried to stay within my Daily Points (plus earned Activity Points) during the week and splurge with the Weeklies on the weekend.  My weigh-in day is on Friday .

The other thing I have been doing this week is our meeting's "Truth Journal".  It is one of two 3-month point trackers that change hands every week.  I volunteered to take it last Friday and I have been doing my best to write down EVERYTHING.  I find that I am eating less than I expected to with the combination of eating whole, unprocessed foods and tracking everything that I eat.


----------



## Amy8888

Hi! I love this idea. 

I have been on WW (this time) since the summer. I was on it a couple years ago but got derailed with a move, an ice storm, and the holidays (lots of eating out and so on). It took a year and a half after quitting that first time, and a lot of other failed diet attempts, to decide to go back. It was sort of an impulse decision to rejoin. I gave it about 15 minutes of looking on the WW website to pay my fee. I went to a meeting that night, and I weighed my highest known weight. Like, more than the day I gave birth to my second child. But I decided not to worry about it because I was back on track to really losing weight again. 

I have now lost 28 pounds, with the ultimate goal of losing 82 pounds. Between October and February I gained and lost the same 5 pounds, but I'm finally seeing steady losses again. Booking our trip to Disney really invigorated my weight loss efforts. I want to be able to take pictures while there with my family and not cringe when I see them. (Sadly, I've been so self-conscious that I have almost no pictures of me with my kids). You can see my ticker for my Disney mini-goal. 

The best saying I heard from my Weight Watchers leader is "You can eat what you want to eat, or you can wear what you want to wear." I am definitely motivated by clothes. I am short, and I'm sick of wearing ill-fitted and/or ugly clothes because it is HARD to find plus-sized clothes if you are short. So I try to keep that phrase in my head when talking myself out of going back for seconds. 

I love that idea of the traveling journal! I might bring that up with my leader tomorrow night.


----------



## suzanna1066@comcast.

Hi,
This is a great idea. I am also doing WW online and so far I am doing great! 

I have been yo-yo dieting since my daughter was born 5 years ago. Something feels different this time---I really feel like I am going to succeed.

I am so sick of being fat, cringing at what few photos there are of me. The WW plan has been really easy to follow but I am dreading the plateau I usually hit  after I get the first 15-20 pds off. I have to figure out how to bust through it.


----------



## Mermaid02

I had not such a great day yesterday. DH had back surgery and I was at the hospital most of the day- cafeteria food. I could have made better choices, but I could have made worse choices too. Back on plan today.


----------



## pjlla

Morning all! I'm anxious to read some more WW talk here.  I have been doing WW on my own for 26 months now.... just a lifetime left!  I have been within 10 pounds of my goal weight for a few months now, but I seem to keep yo-yoing with the same 5 pounds.  It maybe time to decide that I set my goal weight too low, but I'm going to give it a few more months before I give up on seeing 130.  

I joined WW many, many times and attended plenty of meetings, which I loved.  But I found it harder and harder to regularly attend meeting with my current schedule.  When I would miss a meeting or two, it seemed to give me an excuse to give up.... so I decided to forgo the meetings this time and go it alone.  I figured after all my different WW attempts (starting back in my early teens), I had the knowledge.... I just needed to apply it.  And this has been my most successful attempt to date!!  Like I said, I am within 10 pounds of my goal now (actually... I have adjusted my goal downward a few times, so I have technically hit my first and second goals!).  

I attribute a great deal of my success this time around on the support I find here on the WISH boards.  Kind of like a "drop in" WW meeting that is open 24 hours a day!  

Mermaid02.... I hope your DH is recovering comfortably now!

I'm looking forward to sharing recipes and such with you all!..................P


----------



## robinb

Good morning everyone!  

*Amy8888:* I know what you mean about being the same weight as when you were pregnant.  My weight is pretty darn close to what it was when I was 9 months preggers with my DD!  In the past 10 years I have been as much as 25 pounds lighter.  It's disheartening to see how far I have to go to get where I once was in recent memory.  *sigh*  I am very proud of you for losing 28 pounds!  Way to go!


*suzanna1066:* Is there someone online where they discuss the topic of the week?  There seems to be a lot going on at the WW website.  I love it for tracking but that's about all I use it for.  I do much better when I can attend a meeting.  It makes me more accountable, KWIM?


*Mermaid02:* I hope your DH's surgery is successful and he feels better soon.  You know ... I think being at a hospital while your spouse is in surgery is pretty much a free pass to eat comfort food.  I do have to say that (from my August experience) eating that way for a full month is not recommended.  I didn't feel the best after eating that much garbage for that long .

*pjlla:*Lifetime members are certainly welcome here too!  If you are not officially "lifetime", you will be there soon enough .  

I wanted to touch briefly on last week's meeting topic.  I assume that the topic is the same across the country because the leaders need training materials to lead the meeting.  Ours was "Eating Out" and I found my new best friend: "Set Points".  OMG!  I had NO CLUE.  I love Set Points.  I used them at least 4 times this week.  I can eat "filling foods" and not weigh every ounce that goes into my mouth.  It is part of my "Eat Clean" mission and you know what ... I am not hungry this week and I have points left over .  We'll see how things shake out on tomorrow's weigh in.


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

robinb said:


> Good morning everyone!
> 
> *Amy8888:* I know what you mean about being the same weight as when you were pregnant.  My weight is pretty darn close to what it was when I was 9 months preggers with my DD!  In the past 10 years I have been as much as 25 pounds lighter.  It's disheartening to see how far I have to go to get where I once was in recent memory.  *sigh*  I am very proud of you for losing 28 pounds!  Way to go!
> 
> 
> *suzanna1066:* Is there someone online where they discuss the topic of the week?  There seems to be a lot going on at the WW website.  I love it for tracking but that's about all I use it for.  I do much better when I can attend a meeting.  It makes me more accountable, KWIM?
> 
> 
> *Mermaid02:* I hope your DH's surgery is successful and he feels better soon.  You know ... I think being at a hospital while your spouse is in surgery is pretty much a free pass to eat comfort food.  I do have to say that (from my August experience) eating that way for a full month is not recommended.  I didn't feel the best after eating that much garbage for that long .
> 
> *pjlla:*Lifetime members are certainly welcome here too!  If you are not officially "lifetime", you will be there soon enough .
> 
> I wanted to touch briefly on last week's meeting topic.  I assume that the topic is the same across the country because the leaders need training materials to lead the meeting.  Ours was "Eating Out" and I found my new best friend: "Set Points".  OMG!  I had NO CLUE.  I love Set Points.  I used them at least 4 times this week.  I can eat "filling foods" and not weigh every ounce that goes into my mouth.  It is part of my "Eat Clean" mission and you know what ... I am not hungry this week and I have points left over .  We'll see how things shake out on tomorrow's weigh in.




You can throw me in the weight the same as preggers bin too.  Ho Hum.  I have been doing WW on my own but going online for help.   I switched to filling foods and I am loving it.   I like Eating Clean and I love not having to count the points.    It is going well too.   I have lost 18 pounds in 2 months.  I would love to join the chat about it here.


----------



## Amy8888

suzanna1066@comcast. said:


> I have been yo-yo dieting since my daughter was born 5 years ago. Something feels different this time---I really feel like I am going to succeed.



Then you WILL succeed! I believe that it happens when you are finally really ready for it. I had that same feeling when I went to Weight Watchers this time. I knew my weight would be ugly but for once I wasn't depressed about it, because I knew it was a temporary high. 

The really funny thing is, when I got home from WW that first night back, I felt so relieved. So many people are concerned with how hard it is to count points. Well I had been devising my own little convoluted weight loss plans for a couple years (trying to find a simple way to track, or to eat so I wouldn't have to track, to be motivated to exercise, etc.) with no success. Putting all my notes and books away that night felt so good. All I had to do was follow Weight Watcher's advice and I would lose weight. I couldn't believe how freeing it felt to join WW! 

Sorry, I'm babbling. I decided I'm going to buy another 3 month journal tonight. I bought one the first time I went and used it religiously, and when it was done I just went with the paper trackers you get for free each week. I think I miss the continuity of just having 12 weeks of tracking at your fingertips. Does anyone else use this?


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

I'm In!!!
Great Idea for a Thread.

My Story... As a kid I was over weight, In my 20's I was thin I worked out 2x a day everyday, (thank you metoblife) Now in my 30's 2 kids later well I am ... FAT... no other word for it!

I have always been anit WW. I would think, how stupid, pay all that money to have someone tell you what you eat, hey, you should know that ice cream, cake, and french fies are not going to make you loose weight...

So then my father at the age of 56, had to have a 3x bypass. WAKE UP CALL.
I don't want that for me. I don't want my kids paceing the hosptial freaking everytime a nurse came threw the door. So I got on my treadmill in my basment and started to walk, 1 mile in 20 mins! 

Then I found out that Disney does a princess 1/2 marathon, I am in love with disney, so I tell DH I gonna do it. He's like ya right, whatever.

So I walk faster on the treadmill, no changes to my weight.. What gives?

I found an the DIS advise on  WW's so I went to a meeting, and OMG...

I LOVE IT! 
I started Jan 20th I have lost 8. It has not been easy, I still want to eat junk, I still eat junk, but the one this that WW has given me is to be so much more aware of how much I am eating. 

I am now much faster in the treadmill, I still wish I lost more weight, but I am so happy with how far I have come in just 6 weeks. My first ever 5k is in April.


Sorry such a long story. But thanks for starting the thread.


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> You can throw me in the weight the same as preggers bin too.  Ho Hum.  I have been doing WW on my own but going online for help.   I switched to filling foods and I am loving it.   I like Eating Clean and I love not having to count the points.    It is going well too.   I have lost 18 pounds in 2 months.  I would love to join the chat about it here.



18lb in 2 months, that is awesome


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Amy8888 said:


> Then you WILL succeed! I believe that it happens when you are finally really ready for it. I had that same feeling when I went to Weight Watchers this time. I knew my weight would be ugly but for once I wasn't depressed about it, because I knew it was a temporary high.
> 
> The really funny thing is, when I got home from WW that first night back, I felt so relieved. So many people are concerned with how hard it is to count points. Well I had been devising my own little convoluted weight loss plans for a couple years (trying to find a simple way to track, or to eat so I wouldn't have to track, to be motivated to exercise, etc.) with no success. Putting all my notes and books away that night felt so good. All I had to do was follow Weight Watcher's advice and I would lose weight. I couldn't believe how freeing it felt to join WW!
> 
> Sorry, I'm babbling. I decided I'm going to buy another 3 month journal tonight. I bought one the first time I went and used it religiously, and when it was done I just went with the paper trackers you get for free each week. I think I miss the continuity of just having 12 weeks of tracking at your fingertips. Does anyone else use this?



I use the website, and now I am even going ahead days to plan what I am going to eat, like tomorrow I will have some much, much, much, need wine, 2 points per glass! I think it helps me to log online and to know that yes I have have that I will be fine, or ok, only have 1/2 of that. 
Also, for the first time I made whole grain pasta, it was good. only 2 points


----------



## The Running Ann

Such great stories. I think I have at least one thing in common with everyone who has posted thus far!

I have been doing WW online (only) for a couple of years.  I initially lost about 18 pounds, which is actually a few pounds below my goal.  After I maintained this for a while, I eased up on religiously tracking the points and my weight was up and down about 5 pounds or so.   I would revisit the track for a couple of weeks at a time, but not much more.  Eventually, it was more up than down until I had gained about 10 pounds.  So, in November, I started tracking my points again and, I have lost the ten pounds.  My co-worker is a lifetime WW person with great results, so she has been a big help. 

I like the "clean eating" theory.  My problem has never really been what I eat (not since college days anyway).  Instead, my problem has always been portion size.  I can easily go over my points with nothing other than excessive amounts of things like nuts, cereal, air popped popcorn, and pasta.  So, my clean eating is really reasonable amounts of whole foods.  I also have to watch those carbs, particularly when I am at home over the weekend.  

I am currently below my goal weight and have to really work on the activity points to keep below this.  Since my fitness goal for the year is to reduce my body fat and to increase muscle, I am not sure how the scale will respond.  However, so far so good.  My clothes keep getting roomier, so I must be moving in the right direction!  

Thanks for starting this thread.  I think I will learn a lot!


----------



## Jitzy

Hi!  I would love to get in on this thread.  Once upon a time, I was lifetime, but I'm about four pounds over that now instead of two.  We're trying to watch our budget, so I don't want to rejoin but I'm really in need of the support.  

The hardest time of day for me is right after my youngest gets home from school about 2:30 and then after 9:00 at night.  I should go to bed, but we stay up to make sure our oldest gets all his homework done (he's a high school baseball player).


----------



## Mermaid02

Since my dh had his surgery people are bringing us food- UGH!  I know they mean well, but I really don't want it here. I'm not having a very good week.


----------



## SC Minnie

I've lost a ton of weight through the years and always gained it back. This time I am vowing to not gain it back. Right now I am heavier than I was when pregnant with DD.  Not good. I did WW about 10 yrs ago and couldn't get the last 10 lbs off and gave up. I also felt deprived. We were able to a a WW at work group so it has been convenient as well as having a lot of support from people I work with all day. 

This time DH and on this journey with me, well actually the whole house is. I have decided that as a family we are going to eat healthier. Not just diet. We are eating more fresh veggies. I don't have much junk food in the house anymore. I am more conscious of what I order when we go out. Just this week I went out to lunch with a friend. Order the wrap on a whole wheat tortilla and instead of the fries or o-rings I got a side of steamed broccoli. 

I started on 1/13 and have lost 10 lbs so far and DH has lost almost 20. This time I don't feel deprived at all. I actually have a hard time fitting in all my points some days since I eat so many 0 pt fruits and veggies.

The one thing that has really bothered me is people that know I am on WW (or a diet as they say). When we have a lunch meeting or will have food brought in they say 'you can't eat that' or something along those lines.  Well, actually, I COULD have it if I REALLY wanted it.


----------



## Mermaid02

I'm having a really bad week. I don't know what is wrong with me.


----------



## suzanna1066@comcast.

The WW website has been redesigned and is much better now IMO. There is a community page with discussion boards and you can friend people ala Facebook. If any of you are over there, I am SA1066 if you want to friend up.


----------



## cclovesdis

Mermaid02 said:


> I'm having a really bad week. I don't know what is wrong with me.



I hope things improve!



I just (like 20 min. ago) changed from meetings to online. I used to go to a meeting near grad school that I loved, but after grad school ended, I decided to go to a meeting right by my house. I just can't get into it so I decided it wasn't worth it for me to pay for meetings. My membership ends mid-month so I will go one last time and weigh-in, probably on Sat.

According to the Wii Fit, I had a really good week. I hope I can maintain it. I truly believe my success this week has to do with drinking plenty of water. I had 7 cups of it today and hope to do at least that tomorrow.

Have a great week!


----------



## kymom99

I was a WW success story at one time. We started an at work group and it was awesome. This was after my son was born and I weighed more than I ever had in my life. I lost about 75 lbs. and felt FANTASTIC, even though I never made it to lifetime. 
Over the years I gained a little, lost a little. One day I found myself at nearly 200lbs. I went back to WW several times and tried online. I lost about 15 lbs. That started to creep back on. In December I started on the Nutrimed liquid diet program at a local hospital. I lost 20 lbs very easily. Then I had trouble staying on the total liquid thing and I was afraid the diet was killing my metabolism, because I had 3 straight weeks of no weight change. I also got kind of scared because I literally forgot how to eat right. I decided for financial reasons and health reasons to continue with my weight loss using my WW knowledge. I have lost a total of 25 lbs since December, and would like to lose 20 more.
I have also started running. Now, I have never run a day in my life and here I am at almost 45 years old, running!  A group of co workers is training for a half marathon, and I joined them. They have been at it longer than me, but I must say, I am impressed with myself. I have a couple of ladies who I have teamed up with who alternate running and walking. The total distance for the half marathon is 14 miles. We are up to 6 miles.
I think teh key is to keep things fresh. The exercise is a challenge for me and I am excited at the prospect of being one of those people who get up early and go for a run. Can't wait for the weather to get better so I can get outside more.

Good luck everyone!


----------



## karapp75

I joined weight watchers (AGAIN) in November after I sprained my ankle in step aerobics.  I knew  that I was already sooo overweight and not being able to exercise was going to make it MUCH worse so I joined.  I have lost 21 lbs so far.  While my weight loss is going more slowly than in the past I am also working out 5 times a week.  I am on week 8 of the C25K running program and feeling much more fit.  I do feel more healthy.  Now my real challenge will be when I go to Disney next week trying not to gain weight.  I am going to run 3 days while I am there and have planned some of my meals but how do I not splurge at Chefs de France?  Thanks for starting this thread.


----------



## karapp75

I thought I would add a list of some of my standard meals/ideas:  For breakfast I eat a light english muffin (8g fiber) for 1 pt with a wedge of light laughing cow cheese (1 pt)  I also eat a smal cup of Fiber One Yogurt which is actually ZERO points.  I sometimes also add in 1/2 and apple or 1/2 banana.  

For lunch I sometimes take those flat sandwhich rounds (deli flats?) which are 1 pt and toast them.  Cover them with pizza sauce (1-2) points and top with 1 serving of WW shredded cheese (2 points)  for a yummy little pizza.  I eat it with 10 baby carrots (zero points) or 1 pt worth of grapes or a salad.  

When I really need to drop weight a bit more quickly I live on Veggie burgers.  I can't believe that I actually like them.  Most are only 1 point and I eat them on a 1 pt english muffin or toasted deli flats.  I make sure to add lettuce, and tomato.  I serve with a zero point pickle spear and carrotts or a salad.  

Recently at the meetings they've been handing out some mini newsletters that have recipes.  The chicken pot pie was AMAZING and the crockpot lasagna was good too.


----------



## corinnak

I have been an on and off member since 2001 and a hoping to finally get lifetime this coming Wednesday!  I lost a lot of my weight this last time using the online etools.  My username over there is corinnak4, and I'd be happy to have some more DIS friends over there!  

*karapp* - congratulations on your loss so far!  I'm sure you can enjoy a splurge at Chefs de France - it helps that it's in Epcot - the amount of walking you can do there is just incredible.  Here's what I've found on my Disney trips:

•  If I eat when I'm hungry and stop when I'm satisfied, generally, things balance out pretty well, given the additional activity of walking around the parks. 

•  It's OK to have some treats, but not OK to stuff myself with them!

•  If I get right back to counting and tracking when I get home, things tend to even out pretty quickly - the danger for me is letting "vacation mode" extend into the next week.


Will you be running one of the Princess races next weekend?


----------



## karapp75

corinnak said:


> Will you be running one of the Princess races next weekend?



Hi Corinnak- Nope I will not be running the princess race.  We don't get to WDW until the 13th so unfortunately I'll miss it.  I'm lined up to run a bunch of 5 k's this spring and summer and depending on how those go I'd like to train for a disney 1/2 marathon.  I'm dreaming big overe here!

Thanks so much for the encouraging words!


----------



## suzanna1066@comcast.

Anyone else having issues with WW online? I have not been able to track points at all today nor can I get in the WW iPhone app.


----------



## VernRDH

I see that I am in excellent company here.

Story: in 2006, I weighed my heaviest, 219  ( I am 4'11"). Feb of 2007, I started WW on my own and walking on the treadmill everyday. After a month or so, I started a walk/run program. By July I was running regularly.

In Dec of 2007 I hit my lowest weight in a long time-164. But then I hit the wall, no loss for an extended period. So I decided to just count calories using FitDay. Well I maintained, kind of, put some on, took it off. I decided I wanted to run the WDW Half Marathon before I turned 40 (this November), so I started training. You would think all that running would make the weight fall off. No such luck. Mostly because I "rationalized" my eating. ie-I ran 5 miles today, so hey lets eat out at Red Robin and have burgers and fries and soda!! Yah, no that doesn't work so well.

I ran the Disney on Ice Half, but now that I am closing in on 40, I really want to be at goal weight by my birthday. So I am back to WW at home, and have changed up my exercise. I am not really doing any running right now, since I hate running on the TM, and it is waaaay to cold and snowy outside to run. We start training again on May 17 for the DL 1/2, and then I am running the Marine Corps half in October. 

Since 1/23, I have lost 8 lbs. Slowly but surely, I will get there. Rome wasn't built in a day, the process takes time.

Sorry for the long post, looking forward to sharing ideas and encouragement with you all!!

PS. Does anyone know if you have to be signed up for meetings in order to buy items at the centers? I want to try the cereal, but don't want to go there and get told I can't buy it and feel like an idiot. Thanks for any info!!


----------



## cclovesdis

suzanna1066@comcast. said:


> Anyone else having issues with WW online? I have not been able to track points at all today nor can I get in the WW iPhone app.



I can't track points. I don't have the iPhone app. Sorry I couldn't be of more help.



VernRDH said:


> PS. Does anyone know if you have to be signed up for meetings in order to buy items at the centers? I want to try the cereal, but don't want to go there and get told I can't buy it and feel like an idiot. Thanks for any info!!



Wish I could help, but I'd love to know the answer myself. I just switched from meetings to online.


----------



## corinnak

suzanna1066@comcast. said:


> Anyone else having issues with WW online? I have not been able to track points at all today nor can I get in the WW iPhone app.



Oh my gosh, it is so annoying.  I got through half the day tracking online and then - pffft - nothing. It won't come up or it's faded and I can't add anything.  I am guessing they are upgrading but it's rough going while they're working on it.  Ironic.  I am reverting to paper tracking but I am not thrilled about it.  




karapp75 said:


> Hi Corinnak- Nope I will not be running the princess race.  We don't get to WDW until the 13th so unfortunately I'll miss it.  I'm lined up to run a bunch of 5 k's this spring and summer and depending on how those go I'd like to train for a disney 1/2 marathon.  I'm dreaming big overe here!
> 
> Thanks so much for the encouraging words!



Big dreams are the best ones to have - they inspire us and bring us to places we never imagined we could go.    Sorry I won't see you at this race, but maybe we'll meet up at a race in the future!



VernRDH said:


> You would think all that running would make the weight fall off. No such luck. Mostly because I "rationalized" my eating. ie-I ran 5 miles today, so hey lets eat out at Red Robin and have burgers and fries and soda!! Yah, no that doesn't work so well.
> 
> PS. Does anyone know if you have to be signed up for meetings in order to buy items at the centers? I want to try the cereal, but don't want to go there and get told I can't buy it and feel like an idiot. Thanks for any info!!



Gotta love the Disney on Ice Marathon Weekend, AKA Welcome to Disney Alaska! - not why you pick a race in Florida, I don't care if it IS January!  

I had the same hope that running would make the weight go away on its own.  It seems to be a common enough theory - my best friends still believes it, I'm convinced.  But me, I can eat twice as much as I can ever run in a given day.  

You do not have to be signed up for meetings to shop at a center.  They may try to recruit you into a meeting, but you can definitely shop there without joining.  At least at mine, you sure can - that was a question that I heard answered last weekend when I went to an open house (for the free stuff).  Do check the meeting hours/open hours - often those centers are only open around the times of the meetings.


----------



## pjlla

SC Minnie said:


> I've lost a ton of weight through the years and always gained it back. This time I am vowing to not gain it back. Right now I am heavier than I was when pregnant with DD.  Not good. I did WW about 10 yrs ago and couldn't get the last 10 lbs off and gave up. I also felt deprived. We were able to a a WW at work group so it has been convenient as well as having a lot of support from people I work with all day.
> 
> This time DH and on this journey with me, well actually the whole house is. I have decided that as a family we are going to eat healthier. Not just diet. We are eating more fresh veggies. I don't have much junk food in the house anymore. I am more conscious of what I order when we go out. Just this week I went out to lunch with a friend. Order the wrap on a whole wheat tortilla and instead of the fries or o-rings I got a side of steamed broccoli.
> 
> I started on 1/13 and have lost 10 lbs so far and DH has lost almost 20. This time I don't feel deprived at all. I actually have a hard time fitting in all my points some days since I eat so many 0 pt fruits and veggies.
> 
> The one thing that has really bothered me is people that know I am on WW (or a diet as they say). When we have a lunch meeting or will have food brought in they say 'you can't eat that' or something along those lines.  Well, actually, I COULD have it if I REALLY wanted it.



First of all... you could politely remind those people that they are not your "point police"!  We came up with that term when my DDad kept trying to "police" my mom's points!

Second... what fruits are 0 points?  Since I do WW on my own using my books etc from previous years, I don't always keep up with the changes in the points for different foods.  



Mermaid02 said:


> I'm having a really bad week. I don't know what is wrong with me.



Sorry to hear about your bad week.  Try not to "eat into" the bad feelings.  Maybe some extra exercise will help boost your endorphins and make you feel better??



suzanna1066@comcast. said:


> The WW website has been redesigned and is much better now IMO. There is a community page with discussion boards and you can friend people ala Facebook. If any of you are over there, I am SA1066 if you want to friend up.



I'll have to check it out... I haven't been on there for a while.



karapp75 said:


> I thought I would add a list of some of my standard meals/ideas:  For breakfast I eat a light english muffin (8g fiber) for 1 pt with a wedge of light laughing cow cheese (1 pt)  I also eat a smal cup of Fiber One Yogurt which is actually ZERO points.  I sometimes also add in 1/2 and apple or 1/2 banana.
> 
> For lunch I sometimes take those flat sandwhich rounds (deli flats?) which are 1 pt and toast them.  Cover them with pizza sauce (1-2) points and top with 1 serving of WW shredded cheese (2 points)  for a yummy little pizza.  I eat it with 10 baby carrots (zero points) or 1 pt worth of grapes or a salad.
> 
> When I really need to drop weight a bit more quickly I live on Veggie burgers.  I can't believe that I actually like them.  Most are only 1 point and I eat them on a 1 pt english muffin or toasted deli flats.  I make sure to add lettuce, and tomato.  I serve with a zero point pickle spear and carrotts or a salad.
> 
> Recently at the meetings they've been handing out some mini newsletters that have recipes.  The chicken pot pie was AMAZING and the crockpot lasagna was good too.



Recipes please!!  They both sound yummy!

Which brand of veggie burger are you eating?  I used to really like the Gardenburger brand, but my grocery store doesn't carry them any longer.  I need to look around at other stores to try and find them again.  I don't like Boca burgers or Morning Star farm burgers nearly as well.  I really like the Gardenburger original basic veggie burger that is just 1 pt.  

Sorry I haven't  been around much.  We lost power for 3 1/2 days and then when the power came back, our modem seemed to be fried.  But we are finally up and running.


Anyone want to share some meal ideas?  I could use some new ones!  I'll come back tomorrow if I am not called to work and share a few of mine..................P


----------



## robinb

Hi guys!  Just popping in here and I'll read more tomorrow.  I did everything right, ate within my points & worked out 4 days and week ... and the scale didn't move.  At least it didn't go UP!  My next weigh in is on Friday.  I have been eating my weekly points on the weekend and then buckling down and eating within my daily points on Sun-Thurs with a couple extras coming from activity points.

I made this recipe last week and it was *yummy*.  I think it was 3 points for a 1 cup serving and really very filling.  I added more beans and more tomatoes which brought it up to 10 cups of chili.

*Jennie-O Biggest Loser Black Bean Turkey Chili
*
 1 (20-ounce) package Jennie-O Extra Lean Ground Turkey
 1 cup coarsely chopped onion
 1 red bell pepper, cut into 1/4-inch cubes
 2 cloves garlic, minced
 2 jalapeno peppers, seeded and minced (optional)
 1 tablespoon chili powder
 1 1/2 teaspoons ground cumin
 1 1/2 teaspoons ground coriander
 1/2 teaspoon dried oregano leaves
 1/2 teaspoon dried marjoram leaves
 1/4 teaspoon crushed red pepper flakes (optional)
 1/4 teaspoon ground cinnamon
 2 (16-ounce) cans low-sodium whole tomatoes, drained and coarsely chopped
 1 (16-ounce) can black beans, drained and rinsed
 8 ounce tomato sauce
 1/4 cup fresh cilantro, chopped
 4 tablespoons low-fat shredded Cheddar cheese
 In a large stockpot, combine turkey, onion, red pepper, garlic, jalapeño peppers, chili powder, cumin, coriander, oregano, marjoram, red pepper flakes and cinnamon.

 Cook mixture over medium-high heat, stirring occasionally, until turkey is no longer pink. Stir in tomatoes and bring to a boil. Reduce heat and simmer uncovered for 5 minutes. Stir in beans and cilantro. Continue cooking for an additional 5 minutes. Serve topped with cheese.

 Makes 6 servings.


----------



## SC Minnie

pjlla said:


> First of all... you could politely remind those people that they are not your "point police"!  We came up with that term when my DDad kept trying to "police" my mom's points!
> 
> Second... what fruits are 0 points?  Since I do WW on my own using my books etc from previous years, I don't always keep up with the changes in the points for different foods.



Sorry-- I meant 0 pt veggies and 1 pt fruits. I am still higher up on pts since I have a lot to lose so a 1pt apple before lunch really fills me up without adding a lot of pts.


----------



## Amy8888

OK, since the theme this week is new and exciting meal ideas, here are some that I like. Actually, they are not so much "meal" ideas as just new ways of prepping food ideas: 

-I take a basic turkey sandwich to work most days. 2 points--light bread and turkey. I have some light mayo, pickles, and mustard at work to jazz things up, but I started using the toaster oven I've completely ignored since I started working here. OMG. I also have a stash of string cheese at work...just shred one of those, put it on the sandwich instead of the mayo/mustard/pickles, and toast. It's suddenly like, gourmet and it's only 3 points. (Silly I know, but sometimes it's the small things!). 

-Something I read about on another message board, I haven't tried it yet but I keep meaning to: Get a Fresco taco from Taco Bell, crunch up, and dump on a bunch of lettuce. Probably toss with some salsa/light sour cream, and instant, easy taco salad. So much easier than gathering all the ingredients, and I simply cannot control myself with taco salad--I always have to go back for seconds. This will be a great way for me to control my taco-salad binges.

-I was going to share one more but it has completely escaped me! Grrr. ETA: I remembered! Fullbars. Not a meal idea at all but on a whim last week I went out and got a few of these. They really can fill you up quickly. I tried one instead of breakfast last Saturday and I have to say that did not turn out well. I was very full for awhile, then I was suddenly starving. So now I am sticking to how they were intended to be used. You are supposed to eat one with water a half hour before your 2 main meals of the day. I don't need to eat them that often, but I do plan to use them before I intend to splurge. For example, DS is turning 3 on Sunday and we are visiting grandmothers Saturday, followed by a day of festivities amongst ourselves on Sunday. I know there will be pizza involved. So on the way to the grandparents' I will eat a Fullbar so that when confronted with the pizza I won't have the urge to eat an entire one! More like a slice. And last night after my weigh-in, I ate one because I was meeting my family for dinner at a diner after the meeting. Normally I would have been ravenous by then (even with a little snack after my weigh-in), but by the time I got to dinner I was much more able to stay in control. I was very skeptical of the Fullbars but now that I've tried them, I can see them really helping out the few times a week I splurge. (I really like the peanut butter flavor--that's 3 points, but the apple cinnamon are pretty good and they're only 2 points).


----------



## ski_mom

Amy8888 said:


> Fullbars. Not a meal idea at all but on a whim last week I went out and got a few of these. They really can fill you up quickly. I tried one instead of breakfast last Saturday and I have to say that did not turn out well. I was very full for awhile, then I was suddenly starving. So now I am sticking to how they were intended to be used. You are supposed to eat one with water a half hour before your 2 main meals of the day. I don't need to eat them that often, but I do plan to use them before I intend to splurge. For example, DS is turning 3 on Sunday and we are visiting grandmothers Saturday, followed by a day of festivities amongst ourselves on Sunday. I know there will be pizza involved. So on the way to the grandparents' I will eat a Fullbar so that when confronted with the pizza I won't have the urge to eat an entire one! More like a slice. And last night after my weigh-in, I ate one because I was meeting my family for dinner at a diner after the meeting. Normally I would have been ravenous by then (even with a little snack after my weigh-in), but by the time I got to dinner I was much more able to stay in control. I was very skeptical of the Fullbars but now that I've tried them, I can see them really helping out the few times a week I splurge. (I really like the peanut butter flavor--that's 3 points, but the apple cinnamon are pretty good and they're only 2 points).




These sound really good!  I looked on Amazon and see where you can get them there.  They get good reviews there too - but just wondered if you can get them any where else - health food stores, Walmart, etc?  I'll look around my area, but just wondered where you got yours.


----------



## Amy8888

I got my Fullbars at Walgreen's (the first few I bought individually to try out different flavors...the Peanut Butter, Chocolate, and some Fullbites, which are little cheesy things and pretty darn good if you don't want something sweet!). Since the first few worked I invested in a 12-pack from GNC. That is where I got the caramel apple ones. 

It looks like they are supposed to be available at some Wal-Marts, but I didn't see any at ours. I also looked at a grocery store and did not find them there either. So I'll probably be getting mine from GNC or Amazon in the future.


----------



## ski_mom

Thanks - I'm heading to Walgreens today, so I'll look while I'm there to get some to try.


----------



## MomlvsGoofy

Hello! I joined WW last week - meetings and online. It is amazing to me how I have gain so much weight so fast! Many, many years ago I tried WW and it did not work for me reading all the labels and adding the points in my head while grocery shopping.

I went to a meeting last week and discovered the new counter that they have and I love it!

Did my grocery shopping with ease, came home organized what food I would take to work with me (so that I wouldn't munch on other foods at work). This is helping alot since I work evenings I found that I ate very little real food and lots of very bad junk food.

I have read alot about the Wish boards and thought that this would be a great place to get support and suggestions on getting rid of this extra body that I have. I am not normally a very active person. Just doing normal things around the house all day and getting my secretary spread at night just isn't working for me anymore.

My biggest problem has been Pepsi (love it so much) I was drinking lots of it all day and night. Well last Friday I stopped! That is a really big thing for me to do after oh say 30 years!!!! Getting home at 1am every night from work - getting up at 6:30 to get the kids to school - hardly any sleep 5 nights in a row has made me so tired during the day that some days I would just sleep while they were in school. Not good....

Now after only 5 days of no Pepsi, drinking only water, tea and eating my points each day I feel GREAT! If anyone had ever told me the Pepsi and junk food were what was making me sluggish I would not have believed them. But now...YES it was..

This is the first time that I have really been commited to losing this weight and feeling healthy. If you made it to the end of this post (sorry so long) I would really like to be part of this group and really need suggestions on what to eat, maybe recipes. Please fill me in on what you do here. Thanks for reading.
__________________


----------



## Melknor

Hi everyone!  I just happend across the WISH forum and found this thread.  I've been doing WW off and on for several years.  I first started after I had my first baby and was able to get the weight off.  Life happens and I went back to my eating habits.  Then we tried to get pregnant with DS4 and I swear when I went off BC I gained 20 pound, add that to the pregnancy weight I gained and I'm back to the beginning again.  I did lose some with DS4, started WW again and managed to lose around 30.

Well life gets in the way again with a TON of stress in there.  DH is military and gets transferred.  Since we had just bought a new house, we decided to stay and he will comute home on weekends since the new station is 4 hours away.  So basically I'm a single parent during the week and ya know, it really sucks at times!  The worst part?  I'm a stress eater.  Always have been so that doesn't help with the weight issues.

Yes, I know we could have moved too and elimated the stress, but we are "back home" now where my family is and I love being settled here.  Plus DH is suppose to deploy by the end of the year (another stress factor), so because of that, I'm glad we are here and not in a strange area we don't know anyone.

Now that you know my long drawn out story.......... I do WW online only.  I keep bouncing between the same few pounds for several weeks and then will go down a couple and keep it off.  It is very frustraing for me.  I know I'm to blame.  I should be eating better.  We have been eating out on weekends when DH is home.  I really need to get into the habit of planning out better meals for that time together.

Also the kids activies have kept me busy and hey, I'm just plain tired by the end of the day.  You can all relate, work, kids, etc.  I know I need to get my butt in gear and exercise too..........  Hopefully with the weather getting nicer I can start walking again outside.  I use to do a mile every morning before getting the kids up for the day, but that was when DH was here in the mornings.

I'm subscribing to this thread to hopefully give me more motivation from fellow Disney lovers!


----------



## robinb

I want to touch on the Meal Ideas topic from last week's meeting .

Breakfast
-- Steel Cut Oatmeal or Bob's 5 (or 10) grain hot cereal.  The read stuff really sticks to your ribs and keeps you going for a long time.   Better than the instant stuff.  It's maybe 3 points for a cup.
-- 1 container low/non fat yogurt and 1/3 cup Kashi Go Lean.  Maybe 2.5 - 3 points for the meal.  The Kashi gives it a nice crunch and the protein in both keeps you full.

-- Did you know that Center Cut bacon has the same points as Turkey Bacon?  

Lunch
-- I work from home so I have my George Foreman grill available.  I put turkey and low fat swiss (1 slice is 2 pts, but 2 slices is only 3 ) on one of those 1 point sandwich thins and I put it into George.  I get a hot panini!  
-- I usually have some lower point soup or chili left over from a dinner.  I'll grab a bowl of that to go with my sandwich.
-- I am trying not to eat frozen meals.  I find that I stay fuller if I eat real food.
-- I keep my sandwich thins in the freezer otherwise they go stale before I can use them.

Dinner
-- We have become creatures of habit.  We have Taco Tuesday (taco shells are 1 point each) and Pasta Wednesday (I use the Rozini Purple carton pastas).  I will usually add whatever I used for tacos into my sauce.  I buy marinara sauce because it's lower in points and my DD is a vegetarian.

What I'm going to try this week:
-- I bought some egg beaters.  I mean to make a quick veggie egg scramble.
-- I want to try a new soup.  Maybe a Navy Bean.  Does anyone have any suggestions?
-- I cook the food of the Pit Stop country of Amazing Race every week, but the meals are often not "WW friendly", if you KWIM?  I usually use all my weeklies on the weekend and then eat my dailies and any activity points the rest of the week until Friday's weigh in.


----------



## robinb

Melknor said:


> Now that you know my long drawn out story.......... I do WW online only.  I keep bouncing between the same few pounds for several weeks and then will go down a couple and keep it off.  It is very frustraing for me.  I know I'm to blame.  I should be eating better.  We have been eating out on weekends when DH is home.  I really need to get into the habit of planning out better meals for that time together.


I am also a single parent during the week as my DH usually travels for business.  I find it easier to follow WW when he is not around.

As for weekends ... when is your weigh in?  Mine is on Friday and I eat all my weekly points on the weekend.  I eat out and I cook interesting food and I have a few glasses of wine by using up all my weekly points those couple days.  I *do* write everything down.  As of Monday, I don't allow myself to go over my daily points until weigh in on Friday morning. It's been working well for me so far.

My other suggestion is to use your food journal even if you don't know the points or don't want to admit to the points.  Estimate or just write down the food with a zero point value.  Just the practice of writing down what you ate will make you more mindful when you go to eat the next thing.  Also, give yourself permission to make mistakes.  If you are too much of a perfectionist and mess up that screw up can snowball for days.  If you acknowledge your mistake and WRITE IT DOWN you can then MOVE ON and be successful for the next meal or day.

One more thing ... Set Points are your friend.  They allow you to eat as much as you want of the WW "filling foods" guilt free and to stop when you are full.  I have been writing down set points for all my meat and then I simply eat until I am full instead of obsessing on how small 3 oz of steak really is.   I find that I am eating less because I give myself permission to have as much as I want.  I didn't believe it myself until I tried it!


----------



## VernRDH

robinb said:


> I want to touch on the Meal Ideas topic from last week's meeting .
> 
> Breakfast
> -- Steel Cut Oatmeal or Bob's 5 (or 10) grain hot cereal.  The read stuff really sticks to your ribs and keeps you going for a long time.   Better than the instant stuff.  It's maybe 3 points for a cup.
> -- 1 container low/non fat yogurt and 1/3 cup Kashi Go Lean.  Maybe 2.5 - 3 points for the meal.  The Kashi gives it a nice crunch and the protein in both keeps you full.
> 
> -- Did you know that Center Cut bacon has the same points as Turkey Bacon?
> 
> Lunch
> -- I work from home so I have my George Foreman grill available.  I put turkey and low fat swiss (1 slice is 2 pts, but 2 slices is only 3 ) on one of those 1 point sandwich thins and I put it into George.  I get a hot panini!
> -- I usually have some lower point soup or chili left over from a dinner.  I'll grab a bowl of that to go with my sandwich.
> -- I am trying not to eat frozen meals.  I find that I stay fuller if I eat real food.
> -- I keep my sandwich thins in the freezer otherwise they go stale before I can use them.
> 
> Dinner
> -- We have become creatures of habit.  We have Taco Tuesday (taco shells are 1 point each) and Pasta Wednesday (I use the Rozini Purple carton pastas).  I will usually add whatever I used for tacos into my sauce.  I buy marinara sauce because it's lower in points and my DD is a vegetarian.
> 
> What I'm going to try this week:
> -- I bought some egg beaters.  I mean to make a quick veggie egg scramble.
> -- I want to try a new soup.  Maybe a Navy Bean.  Does anyone have any suggestions?
> -- I cook the food of the Pit Stop country of Amazing Race every week, but the meals are often not "WW friendly", if you KWIM?  I usually use all my weeklies on the weekend and then eat my dailies and any activity points the rest of the week until Friday's weigh in.



I too am trying to get away from the frozen meals. This week we are doing a few meals using the same ingredients.
-pita pizza  Whole wheat pita with marinara sauce and WW mozzarella cheese. 5 pts, veggies added would be 0 pts. Same size as a frozen individual pizza, but much tastier and WAY less sodium.

-chicken souvlaki gyros whole wheat pita (2 pts) grilled chicken breast tenderloins (use about 1 oz, so 1 pt) lettuce tomato and onion and the best thing ever, tzatziki sauce (greek yogurt cucumber dip) 1/4 c is only 1 pt! and you don't even need near that much. I made Alexia sweet potato fries (3 pts) with it, the whole meal was 7 pts!

-I found Thomas' Bagel thins-its like a bagel top and bottom with all the middle cut out KWIM? So like the sandwich thins, but a bagel. 2 pts, toasted make nice sandwiches. I like the idea of the panini with the sandwich thins.

-Eggs we eat a lot of eggs here. I make my scrambled eggs by using 1 whole egg and 3 whites (3 pts total). Sometimes I will throw in low sodium ham (1 pt) peppers, onions, tomatoes, mushrooms, spinach whatever I have. I am not big on cheese, so I only use 1/2 slice of the WW cheese (the whole slice is 1 pt, I still count it as 1 pt even though I only use half). 

I am a creature of habit with breakfast and eat the same thing every day-2 slices of ww bread with dark chocolate peanut butter and a cup of mocha coffee. IT may be 8 pts for my morning meal, but it truly makes me happy every day. 


Keep the ideas coming-I have a great one for grilling season when it finally gets here!!


----------



## Melknor

VernRDH said:


> -chicken souvlaki gyros whole wheat pita (2 pts) grilled chicken breast tenderloins (use about 1 oz, so 1 pt) lettuce tomato and onion and the best thing ever, tzatziki sauce (greek yogurt cucumber dip) 1/4 c is only 1 pt! and you don't even need near that much. I made Alexia sweet potato fries (3 pts) with it, the whole meal was 7 pts!
> 
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> 
> That sounds awesome!!!  Where do you get the tzatziki sauce at?  Do you make it yourself using greek yogurt?  I've seen the yogurt, but didn't know what it tasted like so I haven't tried it yet.  Is it sour or sweet?
> 
> I did really well today.  I had a waste of points for breakfast of which I won't make that mistake again, did well for lunch and dinner and not snacking today.  Made my points and didn't go over
> 
> Tomorrow may be another story.  DS has a basketball dinner at a local bar/grill and I have no idea what they serve.  Oh well, I have weeklies to use so I will just go light for lunch and breakfast.


----------



## VernRDH

Melknor said:


> VernRDH said:
> 
> 
> 
> -chicken souvlaki gyros whole wheat pita (2 pts) grilled chicken breast tenderloins (use about 1 oz, so 1 pt) lettuce tomato and onion and the best thing ever, tzatziki sauce (greek yogurt cucumber dip) 1/4 c is only 1 pt! and you don't even need near that much. I made Alexia sweet potato fries (3 pts) with it, the whole meal was 7 pts!
> 
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> 
> That sounds awesome!!!  Where do you get the tzatziki sauce at?  Do you make it yourself using greek yogurt?  I've seen the yogurt, but didn't know what it tasted like so I haven't tried it yet.  Is it sour or sweet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I buy the tzatziki at our local Hannaford market, it is made by Cedars. It is in the section with the hummus and cheeses etc near the deli. I am going to try making it myself at some point, or I may try to find a store locally that has it homemade. We have a big Greek festival every year, I may try to get some then. I use it as a dip as well, really great with raw bell peppers.
Click to expand...


----------



## robinb

I have some good news and some bad news.  

Good news first!  I was able to do a roll over today in my pilates class.  It is something I have been struggling with.  Between my tummy and my wussy core strength I was just able to do it "assisted".  For those of you who don't know what it is, you lay on your back with your feet straight up in the air and then you lift your butt off the mat and bring your feet up over your head like this: 





Anyway ... I have been able to do it from a sitting position and then rolling back for momentum and ending up with my feet over my head.  I did it that way to get the stretch in my back and to strengthen my core when I would lower my butt back to the floor.  I would try to do it from a laying position once or twice a class ... just to get as far as I could.  Well, today I did it!  I still needed to swing my legs a bit for momentum but I got my butt off the mat and my legs over my head .  It's only taken me 3 months .

Now the bad news.  I didn't have time for breakfast and I was pretty hungry after my pilates class.  I passed by the Subway where I know I can get a healthy meal and went to the Cousin's Subs instead because I really like their hot pepper relish.  I got what I would usually get at Subway (a ham a cheese) and ate it when I got home.  It was pretty good.  I just went to enter the points into my online tracker and it was ... 15 points!  OMG .  I had NO idea.  And I already had a dinner out planned (my DD's pre swim meet carbo loading pasta meal with the team) and my weigh in is tomorrow .  I guess I'm going to use those activity points today.


----------



## corinnak

Congratulations on your pilates victory, Robin!

How frustrating that the sandwich was not what you were expecting, points-wise.  How can two similar sandwiches be so different???  Don't worry too much about it - it is only one meal in the course of your life and now you know.  You may even feel less hungry this afternoon and evening.  Same thing with the W/I tomorrow - try not to worry to much about it before or after - it's just data for you, not a pass/fail grade.  


Exciting news for me as well...well, sort of exciting.  I finally got Lifetime membership at WW last night!  It's only taken me....10 years.  Not that I was on the program that whole time, but I did try and stop short lots of times before following through to Lifetime.

Thanks to everyone who has shared meal ideas - they all sound so good!


----------



## tlcdoula

My boss and his wife joined WW last yr and have done great, he offered to pay for my membership and give me a bonus if I hit goal   You know where that money will lead me hehehe

I had my first weigh in last night and have lost 4.4 lbs still have at least 50 to go.  I am not sure what my final goal will be and I am a little nervous about picking it. I have never been 130 lbs so I don't know if I will get anywhere close to that.  I really would be happy around 160.  

I would love to gain ideas from you all...


----------



## Melknor

Good morning everyone!    I weighed in today and was down 3 .  I did really well this week with tracking everything.  I only had one day where I was out of control, but I wrote it down anyway.

Last night I started the C25K training program last night.  I don't like to exercise and I don't like to run, so hopefully I can complete this as I would really like to enjoy running and run a 5K somtime later in the year.

What do you all eat for breakfast?  I work from home, so I have acess to food (which is a definate downfall).  I normally have an egg & cheese sandwhich - 1/4 c egg beaters, 1 slices 2% cheese and a toasted sandwhich thin.  Very good, but I have it almost every day.  Other days I may have 1 C multi grain cheerios.

Any other ideas?  Preferably no more than 5pts for breakfast.


----------



## robinb

Melknor said:


> Good morning everyone!    I weighed in today and was down 3 .  I did really well this week with tracking everything.  I only had one day where I was out of control, but I wrote it down anyway.
> 
> Last night I started the C25K training program last night.  I don't like to exercise and I don't like to run, so hopefully I can complete this as I would really like to enjoy running and run a 5K somtime later in the year.


Yay for you!!!    What a great weight loss!  My weigh-in is in a couple of hours .

As for the C25K, I found week one to be really hard.  Week 2 was much easier and Week 3 is also easy.  My life got really busy and I have to re-do Week 3 next week.


----------



## robinb

corinnak said:


> Exciting news for me as well...well, sort of exciting.  I finally got Lifetime membership at WW last night!  It's only taken me....10 years.  Not that I was on the program that whole time, but I did try and stop short lots of times before following through to Lifetime.


Only sort of exciting?  That is TOTALLY exciting.  I hope to be able to share that "sort of exciting" news someday .



tlcdoula said:


> I had my first weigh in last night and have lost 4.4 lbs still have at least 50 to go.  I am not sure what my final goal will be and I am a little nervous about picking it. I have never been 130 lbs so I don't know if I will get anywhere close to that.  I really would be happy around 160.


Great weight loss!  Did they set a goal weight for you already?  Or did you just pick 130 on your own?  I know that my leader has not said a single thing about goal weight and I don't think she will until I get closer to it.

SO ... I went to my meeting today and lost another 1.2 lbs for a total of 9 lbs in 8 weeks .

Here is a poem that our leader shared with us last year.  I found it online and I thought I would share it here.

* If I Lost One Pound A Week Of 2010!*

*By Valentine's Day*, I'd be 7 pounds lighter. I'm loving it!

*By St. Patrick's Day*, I'd be ll pounds lighter.
 With the luck of the Irish, I'll make my goal!

*By Easter*, I'd be 16 pounds lighter.
 I'd be a cute bunny!

*By Memorial Day*, I'd be 23 pounds lighter!
 Won't let it rain on my parade!

*By Flag Day*, I'd be 25 pounds lighter.
 Boy, could I wave my flag, then!

*By Independence Day*, I'd be 27 pounds lighter.
 That's a great independence from over eating!

*By Labor Day*, I'd be 36 pounds lighter.
 What a wonderful reward for my hard work!

*By Columbus Day*, I'd be 41 pounds lighter.
 What a joy to discover what I can do!

*By Halloween*, I'd be 44 pounds lighter.
 I didn't think I had a ghost of a chance!

*By Thanksgiving*, I'd be 47 pounds lighter.
 I have so much to be thankful for!

*By Christmas Eve*, I'd be 51 pounds lighter.
 Talk about being merry!

*By New Year's Eve,* I'd be 52 pounds lighter.
 It's not just a new year, it's a new ME!


*Persistence:* Challenges are what make life interesting, overcoming them is what makes life more meaningful! Ralph Waldo Emerson


*Achievement:* It's hard to fail, but it is worse never to have tried to succeed! Theodore Roosevelt


*Success: *The surest way not to fail is to determine to succeed!


You can see the big picture with one little pound loss, a week, can do by the next New Year! You look like a different person! You'll be a new ME! Don't give up or fret about one pound loss, because slow and steady wins the race!


----------



## corinnak

Robin - Thanks for your comment on Lifetime!   I am already looking forward to celebrating when YOU get it!  

Also, I LOVE that 1lb a week poem!  So many people say "only one pound," but I lost an average of 1 pound per week in 2009 (pretty much following the losses as laid out in that poem!) and here is the end result:

I ran the WDW Half Marathon in January 2009 in 2:59







I lost an average of 1 lb per week and ran the 2009 WDW Half in 2:13.  The pictures are terrible because it was sooo cold that day and it was so early.  But I maintained my weight loss through last weekend when I ran the Disney Princess Half Marathon in 2:10.  This photo was taken in  just about the same place and I am wearing the exact same shirt, even:






One pound a week may not sound like much but it really shows if you do it enough times in a row.


----------



## tlcdoula

Melknor said:


> Good morning everyone!    I weighed in today and was down 3 .  I did really well this week with tracking everything.  I only had one day where I was out of control, but I wrote it down anyway.
> 
> Last night I started the C25K training program last night.  I don't like to exercise and I don't like to run, so hopefully I can complete this as I would really like to enjoy running and run a 5K somtime later in the year.
> 
> What do you all eat for breakfast?  I work from home, so I have acess to food (which is a definate downfall).  I normally have an egg & cheese sandwhich - 1/4 c egg beaters, 1 slices 2% cheese and a toasted sandwhich thin.  Very good, but I have it almost every day.  Other days I may have 1 C multi grain cheerios.
> 
> Any other ideas?  Preferably no more than 5pts for breakfast.



Congrats on the loss... 3 lbs gone forever... Good luck with your new training program.... 

For breaky I have been having yougart and kashi cereal... then some fruit salad a little later... I am not a morning person so eating in the morning is really hard for me.. I find if I pack it to work and eat it as soon as I get here I am ok ... silly I know.. but hey at least I am eating.. 

I would love to hear other ideas for breaky especially for weekends when I am home..


----------



## tlcdoula

robinb said:


> Great weight loss!  Did they set a goal weight for you already?  Or did you just pick 130 on your own?  I know that my leader has not said a single thing about goal weight and I don't think she will until I get closer to it.
> 
> SO ... I went to my meeting today and lost another 1.2 lbs for a total of 9 lbs in 8 weeks .
> 
> !



They have not set a goal for me yet and I am not sure how it really works, I read thru the books and it looks like you do your first 2 smaller goals (which I think is great, I need to take baby steps  )  So losting 11 lbs then 22 lbs are my first two goals then do we talk to the ww leader and pick a goal?  I am new to this so I have no idea... I did look up my hight etc and it said high range about 131... guess I need to be taller ... 

Congrats on another 1.2 lbs... ...


----------



## tlcdoula

corinnak said:


> One pound a week may not sound like much but it really shows if you do it enough times in a row.



Corinna, you look amazing.. Great job!!!!!!  Congrats on making lifetime..


----------



## The Running Ann

Melknor said:


> What do you all eat for breakfast?  I work from home, so I have acess to food (which is a definate downfall).  I normally have an egg & cheese sandwhich - 1/4 c egg beaters, 1 slices 2% cheese and a toasted sandwhich thin.  Very good, but I have it almost every day.  Other days I may have 1 C multi grain cheerios.
> 
> Any other ideas?  Preferably no more than 5pts for breakfast.



Good job on the three pound loss and the first week on you C25K.  It is a good program, just stick with it!  

Morning is the same for me every day.  I have Fiber One, with cinnamon, blueberries, and milk before I go to work.  Then I have a banana (still my favorite part of the morning) as a midmorning snack.  I find that automating my breakfast and lunch (vegetable salad, with cottage cheese and wasa crackers) really helps me get out of the house in the morning and takes the guess work out of menu planning and grocery shopping.  It also makes tracking the points easier.


----------



## Melknor

I am sooooo out of shape!  The C25K is kicking my butt!  I've done two days of it now and both time had to stop half way through for a few minutes and then continue on.  I may have to repeat week one again.  

I made an awesome lunch I thought I would share.  I took a bag of shrimp and cooked that with a bag of frozen stir fry veggies, then added a little teriyaki sauce to it.  Served it over Jasmine rice.  So yummy!!!


----------



## PiperPizzaz

Hi everyone, I have been back on WW for 3 week (tomorrow). I was on a few years ago and lost around 35lbs. but, gained it all back. This time I am doing it with DH and I am aiming to do the princess half marathon next year!

Corinna, WOW that is so inspiring! Way to go!


Melknor, I have been eating those new bagel thins with some egg beaters. I put the egg beaters in a gladware bowl and microwave it for a minute. It is really good. Sometimes I use cheese too. Without the cheese it is 2pts. That would leave enough for some fruit and milk and still be in your 5 pts.
I also will do a fruit and spinach or kale smoothie. Sounds gross but, you can't taste the greens. Even my DS loves them and he doesn't eat anything!


I just finished my WK c25k today!


----------



## Goofygirl17

I just found this thread and it seems like a great place to find support and stay motivated.

I re-joined WW in January and have lost 12.2 lbs.  I would like to lose at least 29 more.  My first goal is to be in better shape for our April Disney trip.  We're going to the water parks and I don't want to be huffing and puffing my way up the stairs!  

I did WW online a few years ago and lost about 20 lbs but slowly put it back on.  I am determined to reach my goal this time and stay there so I can be healthy for myself and my family.


----------



## buzzmom3

Ok, I love this thread!  I just joined WW on Jan 24th when I realized I had gone over 200lbs.  So far, I have lost 21lbs.  I am working out every day and fell better than I have in years.  I am doing it on-line, so I do miss the interaction with other members, so I am so glad to find this thread.


----------



## MrsKreamer

Hi everyone!  I just joined WW (for the second time) last friday(3/5).  When I weighed in they still had me in their system so I started at a +35!  I had another child since then but it was still hard to see it in black and white.  

I had my second weigh in on this past friday and lost 4lbs!  I have been eating my points and even working out at least every other day.  This weekend has been the hardest so far, as I started my period on friday and I have major cravings and am wanting to eat.  Thankfully I have been making good choices and I know the hardest days are behind me.

I have the monthly ePass and am also going to meeting and I have the iPhone app.  

I hope everyone has a good week!


----------



## lilmissbehaved

hope you all don't mind if I jump in here with you all!
I joined WW in Jan 09.. I lost 35 pounds by June of 09 and then I fell "off the wagon" and stopped going.. by Nov 09 I gained 15 pounds back and went back to meetings.  I'm down 25 pounds since November and have another 30 to go to get to goal.  Lost real quick til January and i've been a bad girl lately, but I've been forcing myself to keep going to meetings because I know that *I* need them and that if I wasn't I would be gaining right now instead of staying the same/Loosing reaaaaaly slowly.... 
Anyway, nice to meet you all!!!


----------



## joha

Hi, 
I just joined WW this past Satrurday 3/13. I'm so glad to have found this thread and just wanted to say hello.


----------



## GSD4ME

So, I joined online on March 1st.  Problem was, I didn't weigh myself originally because I REALLY didn't want to know how much I weighed - LOL!!  But, I bit the bullet and did weigh myself on March 6th to get a true weight reading (happily, it was about 10 pounds less than I expected).  Weighed myself this past Saturday, the 13th, and I lost 3.5 pounds this week!     I still have a looooooooonnnnnng way to go (about 75 pounds or so), but I'm hoping to lose about 45 more pounds by the time we go to Disney in October.

My workout routine consists of walking/jogging/running on the treadmill 4 days a week and using our elliptical 2x a week.  I've decided that I am going to just eat my daily points and not use any of the weekly points or my activity points.

I vary my breakast meals.  Today, I had 2 Nutra-Grain Low Fat Waffles (2 points), some sugar-free syrup (1/4 cup is 1 point - but I use MUCH less than 1/4 cup), a Del Monte No Sugar Added Mixed Fruit Cup (1 point) and 2/3 cup of fat free milk (1 point).  So, 5 points total.

I also like to toast a 7 grain deli flat (1 point), spread on 1 Tbsp. of reduced-fat peanut butter (2 points), have 2/3 cup of fat free milk (1 point) and some type of fruit for an additional 1 point.  Total:  5 points.

I'm looking forward to hearing about what everyone else is doing and looking for people to not only motivate me, but help me stay accountable!


----------



## bellem04

Hi, I joined ww the last week of oct. 09 and today I weighed in at ww and lost a total of 30 pounds.
Just started C25K last week.  Just finished w2d1.  I can't belive I am still alive to tell you about it.  lol


----------



## MrsKreamer

I wanted to share a discorvery.  I love milk, and love to drink it everyday.  My kids need to be on 2%(we once switched to 1% and they both started losing weight, they are 5 and 3 and on the leaner sides), so I decided to try almond milk.  It is really good and 1cup is only 1 point.  It does make my cereal(Fiber One raisin bran crunch) a little too sweet, so I use a 1/2c 2% in my cereal but almond milk for drinking, and in plain cereal(cheerios, rice crispies).

So what is c25k that everyone is talking about?


----------



## Melknor

bellem04 said:


> Hi, I joined ww the last week of oct. 09 and today I weighed in at ww and lost a total of 30 pounds.
> Just started C25K last week.  Just finished w2d1.  I can't belive I am still alive to tell you about it.  lol



I finished W1D3 yesterday and was pleased I completed it all and didn't feel like I was going to die    I'm trying to decided if I should re-do week one again; at least two of the days I had to take a break in the middle of it.  Today is my "rest" day; if it doesn't rain I may go walking outside.

Good luck today everyone!


----------



## Melknor

MrsKreamer said:


> So what is c25k that everyone is talking about?



C25K is a running program that will get you from the couch to running a 5K in 9 weeks. You can google it and it will give you the program details.  It isn't too bad, except I'm really out of shape.  (and I don't like to run, but I'm hoping that will change).  My long term goal is to run the Princess half Marathon at Disney in a couple of years.


----------



## robinb

Catching up on the chat ...

*corinnak:* Awesome photos!  Did you intentionally wear the same shirt twice?  What a difference 50 lbs makes and KUDOS to you for running it the FIRST time.  I think that so many of us who are overweight don't even think that we can run with the skinnier, fitter people.  



*Goofygirl17:* Yay!  You are on the 1 lb per week plan and it's great!  

*PiperPizzaz:* Welcome!  Where do you find the bagel thins?  What brand are they?

*buzzmom3*: Holy cow!  Did I read that right?  You lost your 10% (21 lbs/200) in only 7 weeks?  Are you hiding Jillian Michaels in your pocket?!?  You are doing great online.  I tried it, but I really need the face-to-face interaction and accountability that only the meeting can give me.

*MrsKreamer:*  Welcome!  That +35 must have hurt .  Did they reset your starting weight?  I also have the iPhone app.  There are two things I hate about it:  (1) you can't enter your current weight on it.  I like to enter my weight on my phone while at the meeting.  I have to log into the WW site and go to the "original tools" to bring up the non-flash weight tracker to do it.  (2) The bleepity-bleep Point Calculator won't work without a phone connection so I can't use it in the depths of my local grocery store. 


*joha:* Welcome!  I hope you are having a great first week .

*GSD4ME*: I am no expert ... but you may want to incorporate some of your weekly and activity points a few days a week.  I have heard that your body can get used to eating the same number of calories (aka points) per day and then adjust to it and your weight loss will decline.  So ... I guess I'm saying that it's not a bad thing to you eat your weeklies and activity points.  I think that your goal of 45 pounds by October is totally do-able, especially since your have 75 pounds total to lose.


----------



## Goofygirl17

It sounds like everyone is doing a great job!  The sun is finally shining here so I'm going to walk to the bus stop to pick up my daughter later.  I think I'll walk to the other end of the road (uphill ) and then back to the bus stop.  I only have a few more weeks to get ready for all the walking at Disney 

Robin- You are so encouraging to everyone!  How are you doing?


----------



## Melknor

The sun is finally shining here in Iowa too!!   

I fell off the wagon yesterday, but today is a new day and I'm back on track.  Work was stressfull today, so I'm headed to do my C25K workout.  I normally do it on the treadmill, but I "may" take it outside today to see how that goes.  I figured DS4 could ride his trike and I would see if I can keep up with him.


----------



## buzzmom3

Hey Robin - No, no Jillian in my pocket, she scares me!  I have not really been using my weekly points allowance and I try to exercise every day.  I have really changed how I eat, more fruits and vegetables less processed foods.  I had surgey last fall, so I think moving from basically being a couch potato to exercising and doing WW really jumped start my weight loss.  My plan is to start the c25k soon but I am a little intimadated.


----------



## Helene

I joined WW 3 weeks ago & have been lurking on this thread since then. After 3 weeks, I'm down 6.2 lbs. However, 4.8 came off the first week. I was initially bummed because week 2 I only lost .2 and this past week it was 1.2. The poem posted earlier in the thread has given me inspiration and my head is in a good place right now. That is always my biggest challenge...celebrating the small success and being patient waiting for the end result.

I can say I feel better than I have in a long time. We are going to Riverera Maya on June 21st. My goal is to be down another 15lbs by then.


----------



## GSD4ME

*Robin* - thanks for the advice about using the weekly and activity points.  I've heard several different theories about it - and if you read anything on the WW site about it, you'll get differing opinions there, too.  Guess I'm going to have to see what works for me since this is only week 3.  I don't think I've got it all figured out quite yet!  LOL!  But, I will say that I am DEFINITELY eating better and am more aware of what I'm eating.

*buzzmom3* - Jillian scares me, too!  

I was kind of proud of myself today . . . I decided to push myself on the elliptical to 32 minutes (3 activity points) as opposed to just 20 minutes (2 activity points).  I was doing a "reverse" workout, where you switch between stepping forward and backward.  When I got off, my legs felt like Jell-O (sugar-free, of course - LOL! ), BUT I DID IT!!!!

Tomorrow is going to be my first really challenging day on the plan.  We are having a potluck lunch at work.  I'm just not sure there's going to be a whole lot that I can eat.  But, I have decided that I'm not going to stress about it and I know I've got those 35 extra points, just in case!

Hope everyone else's weather is as nice as ours has been in Maryland the past couple days . . . looking forward to a nice weekend, too!


----------



## bellem04

Went to the mall today and tried on the size 8 jeans for the uptenth time. This time I didn't have to suck in they fit great!


----------



## buzzmom3

GSD4ME- I'm afraid to even get her workout videos!  Great job on your workout!  It feels so good to push yourself and realize you can do it!
Bellem4 - I would love a pair of size 8 jeans!  Good for you!


----------



## bellem04

I wish I could feel like a size 8. I still look in the mirror and see the big girl.  At least everyone else sees that I lost weight.


----------



## robinb

I had kind of a "meh" week.  I was really busy, busy, busy and I did not make enough time to exercise except twice so I am *stuck* on W3D2 on C25K and I will probably redo W2D1 again on Monday unless I can get D2 in today.  I was prepping for a consignment resale called Just Between Friends.  I sold $60 worth of clothes last night and bought $65 worth today .  I hope to sell more tomorrow!  It's amazing how people price their clothes at what they paid for it on sale retail.  Give me a break!  No.  I am not buying your pair of _used _Justice jeans for $12.  I did, however, buy someone else's Justice jeans for $6 .

Anyway ... between my normal weekend (made extra special by me working a swim meet), St Patrick's Day and my inability to stay in my daily points Mon-Thurs ... I was up .8.  I do give myself some kudos for getting weighed though.  I missed my meeting because of my consignment sale shopping so I went into on of our locations that had an all-day drop-in and weighed in there.  Even though I suspected I would be up.  

This week will be another challenging week for me.  My DD is swimming in the YMCA Wisconsin State Meet and I have a weekend of eating out in front of me.  I'm not going to let it worry me too much.  I'll just try to select items that are not horrible for me ... or at least eat them in moderation .

I hope everyone has a great weekend!  Yay spring!


----------



## MrsKreamer

Weighed in this morning and had a loss of 3.4 bringing my total to 7.4! After weigh in I took my son to the park and walked the 2 mile track.  I am so pumped...I just hope I can keep my motivation going.  Going to treat myself and the kids to pizza tonight.


----------



## pjlla

robinb said:


> I had kind of a "meh" week.  I was really busy, busy, busy and I did not make enough time to exercise except twice so I am *stuck* on W3D2 on C25K and I will probably redo W2D1 again on Monday unless I can get D2 in today.  I was prepping for a consignment resale called Just Between Friends.  I sold $60 worth of clothes last night and bought $65 worth today .  I hope to sell more tomorrow!  It's amazing how people price their clothes at what they paid for it on sale retail.  Give me a break!  No.  I am not buying your pair of _used _Justice jeans for $12.  I did, however, buy someone else's Justice jeans for $6 .
> 
> Anyway ... between my normal weekend (made extra special by me working a swim meet), St Patrick's Day and my inability to stay in my daily points Mon-Thurs ... I was up .8.  I do give myself some kudos for getting weighed though.  I missed my meeting because of my consignment sale shopping so I went into on of our locations that had an all-day drop-in and weighed in there.  Even though I suspected I would be up.
> 
> This week will be another challenging week for me.  My DD is swimming in the YMCA Wisconsin State Meet and I have a weekend of eating out in front of me.  I'm not going to let it worry me too much.  I'll just try to select items that are not horrible for me ... or at least eat them in moderation .
> 
> I hope everyone has a great weekend!  Yay spring!



Good job getting to the weigh-in.  It is TOUGH when you know it might be bad news.  But you got the news, it wasn't too bad, and now you can MOVE FORWARD, right??

Swim meets are the WORST!  They last forever and the food selection is usually bad carbs and fatty proteins.  I don't know how they expect the swimmers to stay in shape with those sorts of selections!  I am fortunate that I have been able to find hardboiled eggs at a few events lately.  I eat the whites and toss the yolks. That and a piece of fruit or a handful of baby carrots and I can survive!   But I almost ALWAYS try to bring my own foods.  I plan ahead and bring veggies (carrots, peppers, celery), LC cheese wedges, WASA crackers, fruit, seltzer and water,  dried cereals and fruits, and salads....HUGE salads!!  

Good luck to your DD at Y States.  What is she swimming? Ours was last weekend at Harvard University!  DD was thrilled to be swimming "ivy league"! Her relays placed 9th and 11th... but she didn't do great in her individual event.  But it was still exciting!  NHSA Championships are this weekend. Thankfully we are only swimming one day, since they had to choose just 3 events and the coach encouraged them to pick three events on just one day, so that they didn't have to travel for just one event per day or so.  DD would have liked to do the 200 IM tonight, but I didn't give her the option.  And thankfully the weather report is good.... it seems like we get a snowstorm every time we head to this particular pool!!

Good luck with your eating.  Plan ahead and "pack your parachute" (as the saying goes).  "If you fail to plan, you plan to fail."  ............P


----------



## The Running Ann

MrsKreamer said:


> Weighed in this morning and had a loss of 3.4 bringing my total to 7.4! QUOTE]
> 
> 3.4 is amazing!!  You should be pumped.
> 
> I had no change this week, after losing a pound last week.  I was a little suprised since I felt more lean this week - maybe my new weight training is starting to pay off a little after all.  Since I am below my goal weight and trying to add a little muscle, I am in new territory.  Not really sure what to expect on the scale.  I am currently eating my weekly points and trying to stay away from activity points.  Think I will stick with this plan and see what happens!


----------



## GSD4ME

I'm going to get out and enjoy this BEAUTIFUL day in just a little bit by giving our two German Shepherds baths - they are losing their winter coats in CLUMPS all over the house!  But, I wanted to jump on here first.

I got up yesterday morning and got my workout in.  I did 2.6 miles on the treadmill and actually ran about 1.5 miles of it!!    I did pretty well yesterday with our potluck at work, too.  I didn't overdo it by any means and I was very careful when DH and I went out to dinner.  Although . . . I did have some "Wild West Shrimp" appetizer at Longhorn.  Probably not the best choice, but I know I can't deny myself treats once in a while.  And, hey - shrimp does have some GOOD value to it, right? 

I also wanted to ask a question:  When you weigh yourself at home, what kind of scale do you use?  We have a digital one, but I can step on it 5 times and get 5 different readings!!  I told my DH about it and he said, "Well, they're all within a pound of each other, so don't worry about it."  Ummmmmm . . . Honey, as someone trying to lose weight, you DO worry about it!  LOL!  Any advice on a new scale would be much appreciated!!  TIA!

Okay, time to get out in the sun . . . 

Tena


----------



## cclovesdis

I use my Wii Fit Balance Board as a scale. I am comfortable with using that. I will say that I do not move it around unless it is absolutely necessary. Hope that helps!


----------



## PiperPizzaz

I was down .8 so my 4 wk total is now 9 lbs. I was hoping to hit my 10 lbs. but, I have been very very good at journaling so I guess it is just one of those things. 



*robin* I found the bagel thins at Walmart. I usually shop at Meijers and they don't have them there yet. I think they are Thomas' brand. They only had plain this week and they aren't that good. I had the everything kind last time and they were really good I thought. I am still loving having my egg bagel sandwich with them. I got some morningstar sausages to have on them too, yum.


----------



## PiperPizzaz

GSD4ME said:


> I also wanted to ask a question:  When you weigh yourself at home, what kind of scale do you use?  We have a digital one, but I can step on it 5 times and get 5 different readings!!  I told my DH about it and he said, "Well, they're all within a pound of each other, so don't worry about it."  Ummmmmm . . . Honey, as someone trying to lose weight, you DO worry about it!  LOL!  Any advice on a new scale would be much appreciated!!  TIA!
> 
> Okay, time to get out in the sun . . .
> 
> Tena



Are you making sure it is on a very hard surface? Otherwise I would check the reviews on Amazon and see what is good. Ours is really old.


----------



## GSD4ME

It is on tiled floor in the bathroom, so it is a hard surface.  Maybe I just need a new one . . . I think this one's been through a move or two.


----------



## The Running Ann

I have a Health o Meter Ever Weight.  It probably came from Wal Mart or Target a number of years ago.  I find that it is very consistent, particularly for one that was probably inexpensive.  It is digital and only weighs to the nearest .5 pound.  I find that it is quite consistent and very much in line with a doctor's scale as well as the fancy digital one at my gym.


----------



## VernRDH

PiperPizzaz said:


> I was down .8 so my 4 wk total is now 9 lbs. I was hoping to hit my 10 lbs. but, I have been very very good at journaling so I guess it is just one of those things.
> 
> 
> 
> *robin* I found the bagel thins at Walmart. I usually shop at Meijers and they don't have them there yet. I think they are Thomas' brand. They only had plain this week and they aren't that good. I had the everything kind last time and they were really good I thought. I am still loving having my egg bagel sandwich with them. I got some morningstar sausages to have on them too, yum.



I love the bagel thins! We have an "outlet store" where they sell the stuff cheaper than the regular markets (even lower than WalMart!). They had plain, everything and whole wheat. I am not a fan of plain but I do enjoy the everything ones. I toast them and use them for sandwiches. Something different than bread.


----------



## cclovesdis

How are the whole wheat Bagel Thins? They were on sale at Stop & Shop when I was there yesterday and was really considering buying them.


----------



## joha

Thanks robinb!
 I'm happy to join this thread...

After my first week I lost 1.6 lbs not a stellar start but I'm happy to have lost.
This week, I want to start increasing my activity level.

All advice is appreciated


----------



## buzzmom3

Well, I gained a pound this week but I am not suprised.  Between St Patty's day and my son's 8th birthday, with two parties, I went over my points.  Good news, today is a new start!  I got some wrist weights to make my workouts better. 
Great job to everyone who lost this week!


----------



## Mouse Maineac

Good Evening!
I'd like to join the WW thread.  A co-worker of mine and I began using e-tools in January.  We started walking at lunch instead of eating out and joined the gym (only $10.00 a month).  He has lost almost 40 pounds.  I am down 15.5.
I am a former life timer who needs to lose about 40 more pounds to be at goal.
My hardest time of day is right after work and in the evening.  I'd love to hear how other folks are dealing with that time of day.  Good luck on the journey!


----------



## GSD4ME

Thanks for everyone's advice about the scales.  I got a new one today, but I haven't tried it out yet because I weigh myself Sunday mornings and I got the scale after church today.  According to the old scale - as near as I can tell from my varied readings - I didn't lose anything this week.  I'm okay with that.  I'm sure since I'm working out at least 5 days a week, I'm starting to build back some muscle.  The scale I got is a Conair one - one of the scales they designed for Weight Watchers.  So, we'll see how this one is when I get around to getting it out of the box.  LOL!

*Mouse Maineac* - I'm usually pretty hungry by the time I get home from work, even though I have a mid-afternoon snack.  So, I try to combat that by having a healthy snack - carrots, an apple, blueberries, etc. - and drinking more water while I'm making dinner.  That will typically be enough to keep me from going for something "bad."  And, I always make sure I have enough points left in my day to have  "treat" after dinner.  Usually, it's some kind of Weight Watchers ice cream.  The little ice cream cups are really good!  I especially like the Chocolate Chip Cookie Dough one, and it's only 2 points.  Hope that gives you a little help!


----------



## VernRDH

cclovesdis said:


> How are the whole wheat Bagel Thins? They were on sale at Stop & Shop when I was there yesterday and was really considering buying them.



They are better than the plain but I still like the everything ones better. All three have the same calories and fat and fiber content.


----------



## GSD4ME

I just made the Cheesy Chicken Enchiladas from the WW website and they were sooooooooooo good!!!  They are 6 points for an enchilada.  If you have online access, I definitely recommend getting the recipe.  If you don't have online access, PM me and I'll send you the recipe.  (I will say that I used WW Shredded Mexican cheese instead of Velveeta Light, which worked out okay.)


----------



## cclovesdis

VernRDH said:


> They are better than the plain but I still like the everything ones better. All three have the same calories and fat and fiber content.



Thanks!


----------



## bellem04

Weighed in today and lost another 2 pounds! Hubby stayed the same so, all I need is to lose 3 pounds and him not lose again and I will pass him in weight loss.


----------



## VernRDH

UGH. I have been sick since Friday. No exercise at all. Trying to stay on plan with eating, but its been tough. I am either ravenous or have absolutely no appetite whatsoever. Weight is up a bit, but am hoping to get at least 1 run in before weigh in on Saturday.


----------



## MrsKreamer

Walked a mile in my neighborhood today...it felt good.


----------



## GSD4ME

So, if I'm counting my points, working out 5 days a week, and usually meeting all my healthy checks every day, why isn't the scale moving?  I'm starting to get discouraged here . . . I lost 3.5 pounds the first week, but now the scale isn't going anywhere.  When I've done my own plan  in the past (i.e., counting fat and calories), I typically saw some progress every week.  I've been doing WW for almost a month now.  Is this typical, or is it me???


----------



## robinb

GSD4ME said:


> So, if I'm counting my points, working out 5 days a week, and usually meeting all my healthy checks every day, why isn't the scale moving?  I'm starting to get discouraged here . . . I lost 3.5 pounds the first week, but now the scale isn't going anywhere.  When I've done my own plan  in the past (i.e., counting fat and calories), I typically saw some progress every week.  I've been doing WW for almost a month now.  Is this typical, or is it me???


Here are some ideas:
Have you been tracking everything?  When I skip tracking everything because I am lazy or I don't know the point value the scale gets "stuck".  What I have started to do is still write down everything even if I don't know the point value.  So, when I track online I do a quick entry with a big fat 0.  It puts me more in touch and accountable for what I eat.

Have you been eating only your dailies and not your weeklies?  If so, you may be eating too little.  If you have stepped up the exercise and stepped down your calorie intake at the same time your body may be reacting by holding onto all its protective body weight.  Solution: eat more.

Do you spread out your weeklies equally across the week and eating the same number of points every day?   If so, your body may have become accustomed to that number of daily calories every day and is using them more efficiently.   Solution: do the Wendie Plan (eat varying amounts every day) or the Maggie Plan (eat all your weeklies in the first couple days).  You can google either one of them and they are prominent on the WW website's bulletin boards.  I *think* the boards are open to everyone.  I do the Maggie Plan since my weigh-in is on Friday and I don't want to fuss too much with point counting over the weekend.

ETA: I just looked back and you were only eating your dailies and not your weeklies *or* activity points.  I think this is probably why you are stalling.  It makes NO SENSE but sometimes you need to eat more to lose weight.  Even on the Biggest Loser I have heard Jillian say that a contestant is not eating enough so they do not see enough of a weight loss.  Do you go to a meeting?  You can always ask your leader to review your tracker to see if you are going wrong somewhere else.  If you're all online, I think there is a forum for tracker review over on the WW site.

It must be sooo frustrating to do all that work and not see results.  {{hugs}}


----------



## robinb

My DD's swim meet was 100 miles away and we had to stay overnight.  She swam both relays (medley relay took 10th place and got a very cool ribbon but the free relay was DQ'd with an early start), the 50 free and the 100 free.  She was at the bottom of both events but she was swimming with the best of the best.  Only 22 girls across the state made the 100 free and 21 made the 50 free ... out of probably 200 girls statewide.  I'll take top 10% in the state, even if she was last in one of her events .  

Since the meet was in Milwaukee, I ate out 6 meals and the team went out for pizza on Saturday night .  I did OK but I know that I ate more carby-fatty-junky food than I would have normally eaten (including 3 big slices of pizza ).  Oh well.  I weighed myself this morning and I am on track for losing the .8 I gained last week.  That's good enough for me after a bad weekend.

I had one of those Thomas' Everything Bagel Thins this morning with 1/2 cup egg beaters, 1 slice low fat swiss and a tablespoon of salsa.  Along with some cream for my coffee it put me back 5 points.


----------



## pjlla

robinb said:


> My DD's swim meet was 100 miles away and we had to stay overnight.  She swam both relays (medley relay took 10th place and got a very cool ribbon but the free relay was DQ'd with an early start), the 50 free and the 100 free.  She was at the bottom of both events but she was swimming with the best of the best.  Only 22 girls across the state made the 100 free and 21 made the 50 free ... out of probably 200 girls statewide.  I'll take top 10% in the state, even if she was last in one of her events .
> 
> Since the meet was in Milwaukee, I ate out 6 meals and the team went out for pizza on Saturday night .  I did OK but I know that I ate more carby-fatty-junky food than I would have normally eaten (including 3 big slices of pizza ).  Oh well.  I weighed myself this morning and I am on track for losing the .8 I gained last week.  That's good enough for me after a bad weekend.
> 
> I had one of those Thomas' Everything Bagel Thins this morning with 1/2 cup egg beaters, 1 slice low fat swiss and a tablespoon of salsa.  Along with some cream for my coffee it put me back 5 points.



Give your DD a big congratulations from me and my DD!  It is aggravating when they come in near the bottom of their event and/or heat.... but they need to remember that when it is a qualifying event, they have beat out any NUMBER of other swimmers, just to BE THERE!!!  Sorry about the DQ... it is an easy thing to have happen in a relay.  I was a stroke and turn official for a year and sometimes it was HEARTBREAKING to have to DQ a relay.... especially if it was the first swimmer that got the DQ... the other 3 swim their hearts out for NOTHING.  

Love those Everything Bagel Thins... just wish they were a bit more garlicky and/or oniony.... I love "real" everything bagels!



GSD4ME said:


> So, if I'm counting my points, working out 5 days a week, and usually meeting all my healthy checks every day, why isn't the scale moving?  I'm starting to get discouraged here . . . I lost 3.5 pounds the first week, but now the scale isn't going anywhere.  When I've done my own plan  in the past (i.e., counting fat and calories), I typically saw some progress every week.  I've been doing WW for almost a month now.  Is this typical, or is it me???




I won't be redundant and repeat what robinb said.... but that is EXACTLY what I would have said!!!  

The only other thought is that something you eat regularly is more points than you are tracking it to be.  I would go back to a "week one" mentality and double-check the points of EVERYTHING you are eating... use your points slider and/or week one book.  Just think..... if you are eating one food fairly regularly and it is double the amount of points than you think it is (like tracking for 1 when it should be 2 or tracking for 2 when it should be 4), you could be overeating without realizing it.  Are you weighing and/or measuring your portions?  It is so easy to overestimate... especially on things that are calorie dense like nuts, nut butters, oils, dressings, condiments, cheeses... things like that.  Get out your food scale, measuring spoons, etc.  Put them to use for AT LEAST a full week and see if anything changes.

I've been on WW for a SOLID 27 months now (yup... just a lifetime left to go!!) and I STILL measure things like salad dressing, peanut butter, mustard, and cheese EVERY DAY!!  In fact, I weigh or measure almost all of my foods. My food scale sits out on my counter all the time... and I bought extra measuring spoons so that I always have a clean Tablespoon measure in the drawer, because I use several per day!  

Sorry... didn't mean to get all "preachy" with you... just trying to be helpful.  Try robinb's ideas and see if you get past your mini-plateau.  Let us know how it is going................P


----------



## robinb

pjlla said:


> Give your DD a big congratulations from me and my DD!  It is aggravating when they come in near the bottom of their event and/or heat.... but they need to remember that when it is a qualifying event, they have beat out any NUMBER of other swimmers, just to BE THERE!!!


I was more disappointed than she was!  I admit that my expectations were pretty high especially in the 50 free.  She dropped 7 places from the psych sheet and put on .85ish seconds.  She was more disappointed in the relay ... she really wanted a medal and they would have been 6th.  One of the less experienced swimmers pulled up a bit at the end of her swim instead of swimming hard into the wall and the #3 girl timed her take off on the #2 girl's speed after the flags so she left early.  You can't be mad at either girl, though.  They were trying their best.  It was a learning experience for both of us.  It was her first championship season (with 4 USA cuts and 2 YMCA cuts) so it was all new to us.  She will still be 10 for summer long course so she'll have another  chance at USA state in July.  She'll be 11 next year and those cuts are super fast!  I am keeping my fingers crossed for next year but I don't know if she'll make it.  I'll have to work on my zen relaxation skills to overcome my competitive swim mom tendencies.



> Get out your food scale, measuring spoons, etc.  Put them to use for AT LEAST a full week and see if anything changes.



I love, Love, LOVE the stainless steel WW measuring spoons/ladles.  They come in 1 Cup, 1/2 Cup and 1/4 Cup.  I use the all the time!  They are much easier to use than regular measuring cups.


----------



## GSD4ME

Thanks for the advice and support!!  Believe me, I am counting and measuring EVERYTHING - just ask my husband.  If I don't know the points value of something, I'm always running to the computer to look it up or, if we're out, I'll pull out my cell phone so I can find the value.  I think he thinks I'm a little crazy sometimes, but I KNOW I need to be accurate with it.  I also eat a large variety of things each day and different things each day to use up my daily points, but I might try going into those weeklies a bit and see if that makes a difference (definitely won't have any problem with that this week since our wedding anniversary is tomorrow and DH and I are going out to an Italian place Friday night to celebrate!).

I like the idea of getting some extra measuring spoons/cups - I'm getting tired of having to wash mine all the time, too!  

I'm just going to stick with the plan and not worry too much about what the scale says for a couple weeks.  My clothes are starting to fit differently and, just today, one of the people I work with told me that my face looked thinner - just what I needed to hear!  

Thanks again for the suggestions and encouragement!

Tena


----------



## Melknor

I fell off the wagon this past week REALLY bad.  You would have thought I would not eat another bite of food the rest of my life.  Last weeks WI I was up 1lb. No big deal; I had been working out doing the C25K so I acredited the gain to that.  We then went out of town.  Didn't do great/didn't do too bad, but coming back home I hit bottom.

I WILL get back on track starting today!  No more binge eating!  No more junk food!


----------



## LaneOT

Hello all!!!

I am so happy to see that there is a WW thread on the DIS.  I read the DIS daily for new scoops and ideas for out WDW addiction and I am happy to join this thread.  I joined WW on Feb 21st because a friend of mine at work was going, so she and I buddied up and decided to go together.  I had joined 2 years ago, and that was a somewhat half-hearted futile attempt at it.  This time, I am destined to stay the course.

So far, I have lost ~10 lbs.  I track everything online and I have the luxury of having both a computer at work and at home, so I can find the Points value to everything.  I am a creature of habit so I eat the same snacks daily (apple, carrots, WW string cheese--my fav!) and mix it up for dinner and lunch.  

I HAVE TO HAVE TO HAVE TO incorporate exercise in my daily routine, but have yet to find the time to do so.  It is a priority for me!!

I decided to it was time to do something about my weight when we went to WDW last year, and I was afraid to get on the rides for fear of being embarassed if I couldnt get out.  Hopefully this year, by the time we go, I should be ~30 lbs lighter.  Cant wait to feel that!!!


----------



## pjlla

GLad to see some new faces here!

I've got a question.  As you  may know, I do WW "on my own" at home (no online subscription, no meetings, no e-tools). WW has gotten enough of my $$ over the years!  That said, my books, etc are a bit old.  

I had a co-worker today complaining about always being hungry on WW and said she is down to a Daily Points Target of 18.  I thought that 20 points was the lowest that was listed in the week one book, so I came home and checked and sure enough, my week one book shows anyone who weighs below 150 should be eating 20 points daily (plus the 35 weekly points and any activities points).  But maybe things have changed??  

Could someone with a really recent book check and tell me if they have readjusted the Daily Points Targets?  Thanks so much............P


----------



## robinb

According to my book (Book 1, Momentum Program) you start with the first two number of your weight.  For instance if you weigh 150, take 15.  You then add points depending on your gender, age, height and type of work.  If you point total is less than 18, your daily target is 18.  If your friend is near goal, older or short she could very well be at 18.

Darn!  Looking at that stupid chart I'm going to lose TWO points next month between my birthday and when I go down to the next 10's grouping.


----------



## The Running Ann

I have been at 18 points for a long time (since I dropped below 130, I believe).  I am now at 119 and still 18 points.  My understanding is that they do not dip below this.  I hope not, that is low enough!  I eat a lot of vegetables and all of my weekly points.  I usually dip into my activity points as well.


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

I am enjoying the chat.  You all seem so friendly 

I joined WW Sept. 2, 2009 I love their program and the flexibility it offers as opposed to eating only Nutrisystem food, etc.

Anyways, I have been pretty successful so far and have lost 47.6 pounds so far!  I need to lose over 100 pounds total so I will be working at this for a while.

I found that exercise really helps and I use the exercise demos on Weight Watcher's Website to make up my own routine.  I alternate that with walking either at the mall or if the weather is nice, around the neighborhood.  I recently started doing an exercise video, Jillian Michael's 30 Day Shred.  Her work out is only 20 minutes but it is intense.  Jumping Jacks, sit ups and push ups!

For breakfast, I love vitamuffins Muffin Tops only 1 point each.  I usually have the cran-bran for breakfast.  I keep the chocolate ones in the freezer for chocolate cravings, and corn bread muffin tops are yummy with chili!

Also, try the recipe builder on the website, you can put the ingredients of your favorite recipes and find out how many points they are.  It also offers suggestions for ways to lighten up the recipe!


----------



## pjlla

Okay... so when the points Target changed (in the Momentum book) did the weekly Flex points change?

Now I am curious.  My old week one book states that anyone weighing below 150 should be at 20 points daily with 35 Flex points.    I am struggling right now to get to goal and have been using my old week one book as my guide.  Maybe 20 daily points is too many?  That said, I NEVER use my activity points and I don't always use my Flex points.  

It sort of makes me wish I weighed a bit more so I could rejoin WW and get some updated info.  Unfortunately, I don't think that they would take me right now because I have less than 10 pounds to lose...........P


----------



## corinnak

Pamela - they now have this goofy quiz that you have to take rather than the simplicity of the weight chart.  The daily points can go down below 20 now - mine were at 19 for a while at the end there.  

The Flex points are still 35 per week.

You only have to have 5 pounds to lose to join WW.  5 pounds is pretty much the difference between whether you had dinner and a big glass of water and are wearing a sweater for weigh in, but it's their rule, not mine!  How tall are you?  There is a chart with a minimum joining weight for height as well.  My minimum joining weight is several pounds below my goal weight, so they probably would take you if you wanted to go and get the new info booklets.


----------



## buzzmom3

Ok, I am back on track this week, I lost 2 lbs!  I went to Target and got 5lb ankle/wrist weights and added them into my workout.  Now, I am hunting for some great new recipes for Easter dinner.


----------



## cclovesdis

corinnak said:


> Pamela - they now have this goofy quiz that you have to take rather than the simplicity of the weight chart.  The daily points can go down below 20 now - mine were at 19 for a while at the end there.
> 
> The Flex points are still 35 per week.
> 
> You only have to have 5 pounds to lose to join WW.  5 pounds is pretty much the difference between whether you had dinner and a big glass of water and are wearing a sweater for weigh in, but it's their rule, not mine!  How tall are you?  There is a chart with a minimum joining weight for height as well.  My minimum joining weight is several pounds below my goal weight, so they probably would take you if you wanted to go and get the new info booklets.



I also think there is a way to order the books online. I saw it in a magazine. I will do some research. I think it'll run you about $129, but if I remember correctly, you get quite a bit. I'll look into for you.


----------



## pjlla

corinnak said:


> Pamela - they now have this goofy quiz that you have to take rather than the simplicity of the weight chart.  The daily points can go down below 20 now - mine were at 19 for a while at the end there.
> 
> The Flex points are still 35 per week.
> 
> You only have to have 5 pounds to lose to join WW.  5 pounds is pretty much the difference between whether you had dinner and a big glass of water and are wearing a sweater for weigh in, but it's their rule, not mine!  How tall are you?  There is a chart with a minimum joining weight for height as well.  My minimum joining weight is several pounds below my goal weight, so they probably would take you if you wanted to go and get the new info booklets.



Definitely something to think about.  Maybe I WILL rejoin.  It would be great to attend a few meetings and update my WW knowledge.  



cclovesdis said:


> I also think there is a way to order the books online. I saw it in a magazine. I will do some research. I think it'll run you about $129, but if I remember correctly, you get quite a bit. I'll look into for you.



Maybe be joining WW online?? I've thought about doing that also.  I'll have to give it all some serious thought this week!  

Thanks so much to everyone for answering my questions!............P


----------



## joha

cclovesdis said:


> I also think there is a way to order the books online. I saw it in a magazine. I will do some research. I think it'll run you about $129, but if I remember correctly, you get quite a bit. I'll look into for you.



I remember seeing this as well, for the same price...
Found it! It's in the WW magazine March/April issue.
Here is the link:
WeightWatchers.com/homekit


----------



## MrsKreamer

I weighed in on friday and I lost another 3.8lbs!  I have lost 11.2lbs in 3 weeks!

This weekend was my first time eating fast food and takeout since joining and I hope I did my points correctly.  We ate Chinese one night and I usually get Lemon Chicken, which is fried chicken in a sweet lemon sauce, with fried rice and an egg roll.  This time I got a lighter dish Almond Din shrimp, which is loaded with veggies and shrimp in a light sauce, with plain white rice, and I got a spring roll instead of an egg roll.  I also started with a cup of egg drop soup for 1 point, but it was very filling, so I didn't eat as much of the main course.

Another night we ate Taco Bell.  Before WW I would have eaten 5 crunchy tacos and a soda, this time I carefully ordered a steak taco and a chicken taco, both from the fresca menu and had a side of beans.  

Oh I wanted to share a filling breakfast that I have been eating.  It is an omelet made with 1 egg and 3 egg whites, filled with spinach, mushrooms.  I eat it with a side of low-calorie bread(Sara Lee 45 calorie whole wheat with honey).  It is very filling and low in points.

My goal for this week is to make it to my 5% and maybe even to 15lbs!  5% is 2.4lbs and 15lbs is 3.8.  So we'll see!
Have a great week everyone!


----------



## Helene

Just checking in. Lost 2.4 lbs at last Tuesday's weigh-in. Last night's meeting was cancelled due to unexpected snow here in NE PA, so I'm not sure how I did over the last week. 

Hoping to remain steady given the upcoming Easter holiday. 

Good luck to everyone as we push through the temptations


----------



## albertamommyof4

Hi everyone. 
I just joined WW tongiht. I have tried jenny craig in the past and yes it worked but was only on it for a month as it got to pricey. I am doing WW online and am hoping that this will stick or shall i say tht i stay with it.
I have a lot to loose, i kept gaining after the birth of my kids, i have 4 they are 12 almost 13, 10, 7 almost 8( will be 8 on easter sunday) and 3 almost 4
I am a SAHM and keep very busy lol.
I did have a question i have heard that you are supposed to have so much olive oil in your diet daily?? but i can;t find anything online about it so was wondering what this is all about lol
I am planning o trip to disneyworld in August, it is partly for business convention lol but am adding a few days if i can afford to and i would like to loose some weight. I live in Alberta Canada and me and hubbie took the kids to disneyland almost a year ago, this was our very first time to be there( havent been to disneyworld either) 
Can't wait to meet all of you


----------



## pjlla

Welcome albertamom!!  Glad to have you here!  Yes, you are supposed to include a certain number of point in the form of "healthy fats" each day.  That could be olive oil, avocado, nuts, or fish oil.  There should be some information in your week one book about it.  If you still can't find it, ask again here... I'm sure someone will find it for you.  

I am so pleased to report that I have lost 4.3 pounds (according to my new WW scale).  I have struggled so much over the past few weeks, this is a huge deal for me! I finally feel vindicated!  

Happy Easter to everyone!.................P


----------



## GSD4ME

Good for you, Pjlla!!  I can totally relate to your struggle, believe me!  It seems like I was just holding steady for a couple weeks, but now I think I've gotten "over the hump" because I've lost 2.3 pounds this past week (I weighed myself yesterday morning, even though I don't "officially" weigh in until tomorrow).  I talked to a friend of mine who is a WW leader and she said that because of all the activity I do each week (3 days of running and 2 days on the elliptical), I'm probably building muscle fairly quickly and should try to eat a bit more - which still sounds so counter-intuitive to me!  But, it seems to be working, so I'm not complaining.

I just had a bagel thin (1 point) with some low fat Laughing Cow Garlic and Herb spreadable cheese (1 point), 2/3 cup of non-fat milk (1 point) and a little over a cup of fresh strawberries (.5 points) for breakfast.  So yummy!!!

My step-daughter is here for Easter and will be going back home on Tuesday, so there may be a few eating challenges while she's here - depending on what we do - but I'm confident that I can still make smart choices about what I eat!  

Hope everyone has a terrific Easter!

Tena


----------



## cclovesdis

Congrats Pjlla! You'll be at goal so soon.

It's been so busy around here. I haven't gotten on a scale in about a week. I will have to do that today or tomorrow. I've gotten off track lately. My mini-goal for the week is to focus on tracking and getting in my water/liquids.

Hope everyone has a great weekend!


----------



## buzzmom3

Wow!  Everyone is doing so great!  I think I am back on track, official weight in is tomorrow but it does look like I am down 1lb.  Trying to pick some WW friendly dishes for Easter dinner, it's easier than I thought.  It's a beautiful day today so I will be taking the kids outside for some fun!


----------



## albertamommyof4

pjlla said:


> Welcome albertamom!!  Glad to have you here!  Yes, you are supposed to include a certain number of point in the form of "healthy fats" each day.  That could be olive oil, avocado, nuts, or fish oil.  There should be some information in your week one book about it.  If you still can't find it, ask again here... I'm sure someone will find it for you.
> 
> I am so pleased to report that I have lost 4.3 pounds (according to my new WW scale).  I have struggled so much over the past few weeks, this is a huge deal for me! I finally feel vindicated!
> 
> Happy Easter to everyone!.................P


Thank you and congratulations


----------



## buzzmom3

Happy Easter everyone!  Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## GSD4ME

Hope everyone had a great Easter and had weather that was as beautiful as ours was here in Maryland!  I actually took today off and it's shaping up to be just as nice.

Well, I weighed myself and I've lost 3 more pounds!    I think my body has finally figured out that I really am trying to lose the weight - LOL!

Got to sleep in today (Thank you, dogs, for not wanting to go out at our usual 5:00 a.m.) and then did 3 miles on the treadmill, followed by a yummy and healthy breakfast that included some fresh stawberries!  We might head into DC in a little bit to take my step-daughter to lunch at our favorite Italian restaurant . . . it will be a little challenging since they have delicious desserts, but I'm feeling strong and confident about my ability to make healthy eating choices.

Hope everyone has a great week!  

Tena


----------



## pjlla

GSD4ME said:


> . . . it will be a little challenging since they have delicious desserts, but *I'm feeling strong and confident about my ability to make healthy eating choices.*
> Tena



Isn't that a GREAT feeling!??  It is SO empowering!.................P


----------



## suzanna1066@comcast.

I have to brag on myself. I crossed the 10,000 step barrier today for the first time in a looong time! 

I am feeling really good right now.


----------



## qtwns

Hi! I hope you all don't mind another person joining in. I started WW a little over a week ago--this is my 3 or 4th time on the program. I am doing it on line and really like it. I never really got into the meetings, but this thread looks like a great place for the support I need. I lost 4 lbs. the first week, so I feel good (although I know not to expect that kind of loss very often.) 

I have a question about Momentum...are you supposed to eat your weeklies and APs every week or are they just there if you need them? Thanks!


----------



## buzzmom3

qtwns said:


> Hi! I hope you all don't mind another person joining in. I started WW a little over a week ago--this is my 3 or 4th time on the program. I am doing it on line and really like it. I never really got into the meetings, but this thread looks like a great place for the support I need. I lost 4 lbs. the first week, so I feel good (although I know not to expect that kind of loss very often.)
> 
> I have a question about Momentum...are you supposed to eat your weeklies and APs every week or are they just there if you need them? Thanks!



I love doing WW on-line, too!  Great job losing 4lbs your first week.  I don't always use my weekly points, just when I need them but I think you can.  I know I feel so much better than I did before I started.


----------



## robinb

Hi guys!  I have had a disappointing last couple of weeks.  My downward weight loss was reversed and I have gained almost 2 lbs of it back.  *sigh*  I am back on track (literally) and I have made a pact with my DH that we would both lose 20-lbs by mid-August.  It's do-able but NOT if I gain instead of lose .


----------



## qtwns

Robinb-you'll get back in the groove. By Aug. you'll be so happy with your results.


----------



## joha

Robinb - hang in there...you will get back on track.

I was on vacation last week, I lost one of pre-paid meetings...I went today, thinking that WW was on the same week (my fourth meeting), but got the materials for week 5 today. No left over newsletter , hopefully my co-worker has one for me to read.
I was happy to see that I lost some weight!

Could you guys tell me how to sign up for the WW walk on June 6? I want to do the 5K challenge, but my center did not have any information/literature of the event.
Thanks in advance


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

robinb said:


> Hi guys!  I have had a disappointing last couple of weeks.  My downward weight loss was reversed and I have gained almost 2 lbs of it back.  *sigh*  I am back on track (literally) and I have made a pact with my DH that we would both lose 20-lbs by mid-August.  It's do-able but NOT if I gain instead of lose .


Don't beat yourself up, just start tracking again...You can do it!


joha said:


> I was on vacation last week, I lost one of pre-paid meetings...I went today, thinking that WW was on the same week (my fourth meeting), but got the materials for week 5 today. No left over newsletter , hopefully my co-worker has one for me to read.
> I was happy to see that I lost some weight!
> 
> Could you guys tell me how to sign up for the WW walk on June 6? I want to do the 5K challenge, but my center did not have any information/literature of the event.
> Thanks in advance


I received the information today.  There isn't a specific WW walk, my book says to sign up for a 5K on June 6th, 2010.  The book is called Weigh Watchers Walk-it challenge, Your Step-by-Step Training Guide to Walking a 5K.  To find an Event go to weightwatchers.com/walkit (code:W25K66)  Or Google Search Find a 5 K in (your town)  
Or go to www.mapmywalk.com to plot out a 5K route.
Or find a public track in your area.  Most tracks are 400 meters 5 K is about 12 1/2 times around the track.

If you walk a 5K on Walk-it day you can receive a commemorative charm for your Weight Watchers Key ring.  I want to do it just to get one of those!  Good luck, I hope you got the book...if not go back and ask again.


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

I looked at the website and there are some specific Weight Watchers 5K walks, but none of them are in Georgia where I live.  

I am hoping to walk 5K at a walking trail in my area and earn the charm, I will ask at my next meeting.


----------



## joha

Dreamer & Wisher said:


> Don't beat yourself up, just start tracking again...You can do it!
> 
> I received the information today.  There isn't a specific WW walk, my book says to sign up for a 5K on June 6th, 2010.  The book is called Weigh Watchers Walk-it challenge, Your Step-by-Step Training Guide to Walking a 5K.  To find an Event go to weightwatchers.com/walkit (code:W25K66)  Or Google Search Find a 5 K in (your town)
> Or go to www.mapmywalk.com to plot out a 5K route.
> Or find a public track in your area.  Most tracks are 400 meters 5 K is about 12 1/2 times around the track.
> 
> If you walk a 5K on Walk-it day you can receive a commemorative charm for your Weight Watchers Key ring.  I want to do it just to get one of those!  Good luck, I hope you got the book...if not go back and ask again.




Thanks for all the info ... I will definitely ask again and look up the info on the website. I was re-reading my WW magazine from Nov-Dec 2009 and I saw the ad for the book Comfort Classics, I really want one, but the price is very high on Amazon.com 

Does anybody have an extra copy that I can buy, or has anyone seen it at their meetings? 
Please let me know... Thank you!


----------



## GSD4ME

Went to the doctor today and she took me completely off the meds for my high blood pressure.  And, she was very happy that I've lost 17 pounds since my last visit!!!  

Just had to share . . . Hope everyone has had a great and healthy week and is looking forward to the weekend as much as I am!

Tena


----------



## robinb

Well crap.  I'm up another .6 lbs for a total of 2 lbs in the last month.  

My leader said something interesting today.  We don't want to "lose" weight ... we want to "remove" weight.  Why?  Because when we lose something we try to find it .


----------



## buzzmom3

Hang in there Robin!  You will get back on track.  I am sitting here trying to get motivated to workout.  I have been slacking off.


----------



## The Running Ann

GSD4ME said:


> Went to the doctor today and she took me completely off the meds for my high blood pressure.  And, she was very happy that I've lost 17 pounds since my last visit!!!



This is very impressive.  Good health is the best achievement of all!


----------



## GSD4ME

Thanks, Ann!  I was very happy to get to come off those meds.  Still want to lose another 70 pounds or so, but at least I know I'm heading in the right direction.

Hang in there, Robin!  Maybe your body is gaining muscle which, as we all know, weighs more than fat.  You'll break through this in no time!


----------



## pjlla

Happy Saturday everyone!  Sorry I haven't had more time to spend with you all here!  I've been busy and have been spending my limited DIS time on the BL thread.  But I have tried to keep up through my email reminders.  Hopefully next week I'll have time to hop over here and chat more about WW............P


----------



## VernRDH

I too have been AWOL. Things have not been going well WW wise, so I stayed away. But I am now back on track.

I had to change my weigh in day to Sunday, Saturday just wasn't working out for me.

Weighed in today at 169.2, down 1.6 from my last weigh in 2 weeks ago. I will take it.


----------



## joha

Hang in there Robinb!

I went to my WW meeting yesterday, but I had weighted in last Tuesday 4/6, so 
I'm not sure if I have lost any weight, I guess I'll find out next Saturday.
Very emotionally rocky day today, I haven't tally my totals today, but I'm sure I'm over my points...


----------



## MrsKreamer

I had my first gain last week!  I am up 1.6lbs.  

So this week I started c25k.  Wow!  I was only able to do the 5min warm up, and 3 run/walk cycles, before I was ready to pass out....  So I will try to finish this afternoon when I pick my son up from the bus stop.


----------



## lpizzuro123

Just joined WW yesterday for the I don't know how many times I joined and rejoined.  Hopefully it will work this time.

Love these boards - two great things WDW and WW.

Linda


----------



## pjlla

lpizzuro123 said:


> Just joined WW yesterday for the I don't know how many times I joined and rejoined.  Hopefully it will work this time.
> 
> Love these boards - two great things WDW and WW.
> 
> Linda



I saw your other post, but since you are here, I'll comment here and say WELCOME to our thread and WELCOME to the world of WW!  It CAN work and it WILL work, if you want it to.  Let us know anytime you need any advise, suggestions, or moral support.  ALL of these WISH folks are TERRIFIC.  Glad to have you aboard.........P


----------



## robinb

Yesterday was a bad day ... I went to the Cubs home opener and you know what that means!  Hot dogs, peanuts and beer .  Light beer, but still.  I took it easier on my weekend than usual and *gasp* tracked and I had plenty of weekly points left for yesterday.  I just added it up and it was only a 38 point day including all the beer and peanuts!

I made it to my pilates class today (3 AP) and then I walked 30 minutes (2 AP) for the WW Walk-It challenge.  My second day in the week out of 5.


----------



## LuluLovesDisney

Hi, there. 

I just joined WW and I am a little overwhelmed by the Momentum plan. I find it challenging to get in 2 milks, 5 fruits and veggies, etc. and I would love to see some of your meal plans if anyone could post/pm me. 

I lost 46 lbs before my wedding and I am starting to backslide in the past few months, so I want to stop it now. I had bought all new clothing and now some of it is too tight. My goals are: to lose 25-30 lbs by August and to lose 10-20 more lbs after that to get to my ultimate goal weight, so about 45 lbs all together. 

Any advice your girls have for a newbie is welcome!  What helps you to stick with WW? How do you deal with temptations, family parties, nighttime snacking urges?


----------



## pjlla

LuluLovesDisney said:


> Hi, there.
> 
> I just joined WW and I am a little overwhelmed by the Momentum plan. I find it challenging to get in 2 milks, 5 fruits and veggies, etc. and I would love to see some of your meal plans if anyone could post/pm me.
> 
> I lost 46 lbs before my wedding and I am starting to backslide in the past few months, so I want to stop it now. I had bought all new clothing and now some of it is too tight. My goals are: to lose 25-30 lbs by August and to lose 10-20 more lbs after that to get to my ultimate goal weight, so about 45 lbs all together.
> 
> Any advice your girls have for a newbie is welcome!  What helps you to stick with WW?* How do you deal with temptations, family parties, nighttime snacking urges?[/*QUOTE]
> 
> Planning, planning planning!  I have started writing out my plans for when I know I will be confronted with food challenges.  I try to plan ahead and think about what will be available and write down what I will and won't eat.  For example, over Easter I wrote that I would start the day with a healthy breakfast of 3 egg whites scrambled with veggies.... from there I planned my healthy mid-morning snack (so I wouldn't arrive at Easter dinner starving).  I wrote what I would/wouldn't eat for appetizers, salad, main dish, side dishes, and dessert.... portions and type.  I also included in my plan how much exercise I would do that day.  I wrote it out in long hand, and carried the plan around in my pocket for the day. If I was feeling unsure or overly tempted, I took a sneak peek at my plan and got myself remotivated to stay on plan.  I have also done this in the past with Thanksgiving dinner and Christmas dinner and it works well for me.
> 
> Nighttime snack urges are tough for me too.  I always save at least 2-3 points for an evening snack and I try to be sure that I have (reasonably)healthy yummy things to choose from like Vitamuffins, microwave popcorn, and Skinny Cow treats.  I keep temptations OUT of the house.... no M&Ms, no chocolates, no cookies.... they are all just too tempting to nibble on.  I do keep regular ice cream around occasionally for the family, but I am usually able to resist that.
> 
> I'll try to hop back on later and talk to you more.... gotta run to lunch duty!.....P


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

LuluLovesDisney said:


> Hi, there.
> 
> I just joined WW and I am a little overwhelmed by the Momentum plan. I find it challenging to get in 2 milks, 5 fruits and veggies, etc. and I would love to see some of your meal plans if anyone could post/pm me.
> 
> I lost 46 lbs before my wedding and I am starting to backslide in the past few months, so I want to stop it now. I had bought all new clothing and now some of it is too tight. My goals are: to lose 25-30 lbs by August and to lose 10-20 more lbs after that to get to my ultimate goal weight, so about 45 lbs all together.
> 
> Any advice your girls have for a newbie is welcome!  What helps you to stick with WW? How do you deal with temptations, family parties, nighttime snacking urges?



Tracking, Tracking, Tracking....
I save all my weekly points for parties when I want to enjoy the food.  Measure and track everything you can.  
I love sweets, especially chocolate.  It fits in Weight Watchers because you don't really have any off limits foods.  I love to have the Weight Watcher's Smart Ones Desserts.  I always keep the Mocha Sundae (3pts) and Key Lime Pie (4pts) in my freezer.

For the milks and the fruits and vegetables, I usually don't have any trouble with those.  I usually get one milk at breakfast, either in cereal, or in my chai tea Latte.  I love to have a vitamuffin, MuffinTop for Breakfast, with my chai tea.  For lunch I usually have a sandwich with one slice of cheese for my other milk serving.  The Weight Watcher's Smoothies are yummy and if you make if with milk it counts as 2 milk servings.  I love the chocolate smoothie with frozen raspberries (3 pts)blended in.
For fruits and vegetables I like baby carrots dipped in hummus, carrot and raisin salad from chik-fil-a, broccoli, asparagus, fresh strawberries, red seedless grapes, sliced apples.  I try to eat a lot of fresh, whole foods.

I joined Weight Watchers on Sept. 2,  2009 and I have lost 51 pounds so far.


----------



## wendy774

I just joined WW online this week and so far so good.  I tried it a couple of years ago w/no success but I'm in a different mindset this week.  I tried a local meeting and hated it.  I felt like I was the 'bad' one at church.  I had to take my kids (they are very well-behaved) and they put me off to the side by myself and did not aknowledge me.  So you guys can be my support instead of a meeting!  I'm looking for advice for snacks that are low points (below 3) or no points.  I hate jello so those won't work.

Thanks
Wendy


----------



## Melknor

I've been back on track since Monday doing very well.  I found a new food item that has been helping.  Western Alternative Bagel - roasted onion.  110 cal, 0 fat, 7 fiber.  Sooo yummy!  I have that with laughing cow cheese on it for breakfast and it keeps me pretty full until lunch.  I even used it as a hamburger bun for dinner last night.

I found mine at Hy-Vee (if you are in the midwest) in the frozen/organic/health section of the store.  Sorry - I haven't found these at Walmart yet.


----------



## DisneyDeeva

I love WA bagels!  If you like garlic bread and can find it, try the Joseph Campione Lite Garlic Toast - it's yummy...and 1 point per slice.


----------



## VernRDH

Hi all!! Sounds like everyone is doing good and WELCOME to the new folks!!

I have been back on track since Sunday, and am doing well (down on the scale at least!) and have been getting my exercise in.

The night time munchies, they can be tough. I am kind of tired of the Jolly Time micro popcorn, so I have tried to find some other crunchy type snack. I do like to have raw peppers with tzatziki sauce (greek yogurt cucumber dip). 1/2 cup of tzatziki is only 1 point (and that is a way lot, I have never eaten that much at once). I am now even using it as my salad dressing (dip the fork method)

Love the Skinny Cow, we are all into those here, regular ice cream won't last in this house!


----------



## robinb

I have been tracking every day (including the Cubs game day!) and while I used all my weeklies I still have most of AP left.  I walked on Fri, Sat, Mon, Tues & Thursday for about 20-30 minutes each day _plus_ I did 50 minute of pilates on Tues & Thurs.  With all that, I think I am UP AGAIN!  At least I was according to my scale this morning.  ARRRRRGGGGGG!

Dinner is slow cooker lasagna from the WW website, a 5-point per serving meal.


----------



## littlemermaidlvr

Hello Everyone,
I'm new to the group, and saw that someone yesterday asked for some good WW snacks. One of my favorites is 1tbsp of hummus (approx 1pt) with raw veggies, pretzels or crackers. With the pretzels or crackers be sure to count out the proper serving size and your snack is around 3 pts. I also like to have 100cal packs of peanut butter crackers (about 2pts depending on the brand) with an apple for that sweet and salty combo. For dessert, store bought rice crispy treats are 2pts!


----------



## LuluLovesDisney

Thanks for some good suggestions! Do you make adjustments to fit in more of the "filling foods"? Any good wg pastas?


----------



## littlemermaidlvr

LuluLovesDisney said:


> Thanks for some good suggestions! Do you make adjustments to fit in more of the "filling foods"? Any good wg pastas?



I'm new to the lingo..."WG pastas"? Fill me in, please!
For filling foods I measure EVERYTHING because I'm a volume eater. I may pick healthy foods, but eating an entire bag of grapes = a lot of sugar. One time my mother won a weight watchers basket at an auction and in it there was a WW scale, measuring spoons (1 cup & 1/2 cup) etc. Everything gets measured according to the guidebook I have which may be very dated...think it's from 2005. Anyway, for pasta I go with whole wheat spaghetti usually. 1 cup is 3pts and 1 cup is a lot more than you think! Also, when I'm out to a grill style restaurant I sometimes order a hamburger without a bun, no mayo, lettuce and tomato...6pts and yummy.


----------



## robinb

WG = "whole grain".  I like Ronzoni Smart Taste pasta in the purple box.  Their Healthy Harvest pasta in the brown box is ok too, but I like the Smart Taste better.  One way to start eating whole wheat/grain pasta and get over the cardboard taste is to mix regular pasta with whole wheat pasta.  You can then adjust the amount of each kind of pasta until you find a mixture you like (all the way to 100% whole grain, but you don't have to if you can't choke it down).

ETA: My leader said something about volume a couple of weeks ago.  She said that our bodies get used to eating the same amount of food (in volume) and when we cut back we get hungry even though we are eating the same number of calories.  She said the spring is a dangerous time because many of us have been eating hearty low-point soups and used to all the liquid/volume.  As we move from soups to other foods with the same number of calories/points our bodies want to replace the soup with something with more volume.


----------



## lpizzuro123

Well I started this past Monday and so far have been on track and have been tracking everything.  Now comes the hard part - the weekend.  Not sure if it is a good thing or not to do weigh in on a Monday after the weekend.  Hopefully knowing I will be getting weighed will help keep me on track over the weekend.  I have only used a few of my extra 35 points so at least I have them for the weekend.  We have no special plans so it should not be too bad but next weekend I have a bridal shower to go to so that will mean staying extra good.

I have really not done any exercising so I need to add that next week.  I also have trouble with drinking water at work - I find I am always running to the ladies room.  I am trying to add some more of that also.

Hope everyone has a good weekend.

Linda


----------



## pjlla

robinb said:


> I have been tracking every day (including the Cubs game day!) and while I used all my weeklies I still have most of AP left.  I walked on Fri, Sat, Mon, Tues & Thursday for about 20-30 minutes each day _plus_ I did 50 minute of pilates on Tues & Thurs.  With all that, I think I am UP AGAIN!  At least I was according to my scale this morning.  ARRRRRGGGGGG!
> 
> Dinner is slow cooker lasagna from the WW website, a 5-point per serving meal.



I'd love the recipe!!



wendy774 said:


> I just joined WW online this week and so far so good.  I tried it a couple of years ago w/no success but I'm in a different mindset this week.  I tried a local meeting and hated it.  I felt like I was the 'bad' one at church.  I had to take my kids (they are very well-behaved) and they put me off to the side by myself and did not aknowledge me.  So you guys can be my support instead of a meeting!  I'm looking for advice for snacks that are low points (below 3) or no points.  I hate jello so those won't work.
> 
> Thanks
> Wendy



Try finding another meeting.  I know when my kids were little there were a few Mother/child meetings around.  I had to travel a bit more to get to where it was, but it was worth it.  They had a small play area for the kids and no one minded the noise.  That said, I had to bring my kids to a few NON-kid meetings at this same place once or twice... and I got very dirty looks from the other meeting goers.  They were mostly there on their lunch time and somehow felt that my kids were disruptive.... and believe me, they weren't!!  I think they just didn't want kids there.... which they should have told me when I arrived.

I found another local meeting that wasn't a Mother/child meeting, but the leader was super easy going and a great guy. He didn't mind the kids at all and would bribe them (well... most of the time it was just my DS) with stickers if they were good and quiet during the meeting.  DS used to stick them on his window in the minivan .... he earned more sneaker stickers than I did!!

If you are really interested in attending WW meetings, then I encourage you to keep searching for one that fits your life.

Zero point snacks are a hard one.... I agree with the hating jello comment.... ICK!  Hot or iced tea/coffee are the only things that come to mind, other than veggies.  I know that WW has an excellent 0 point veggie soup recipe.  

I eat LOTS of veggies, both raw and cooked, to keep me full.  I will keep a bag of baby carrots in my bag at school when I am working and munch them as needed throughout the day.  Same with pepper strips and celery sticks.  Salad with vinegar (no oil) and lemon.  

I keep a list on my fridge of my top 15 WW snacks so I can take a quick look if I am struggling to find something to eat.  

The list of 1 point snacks  includes things like Vitamuffins (although I limit myself to maybe 3 per week),  1 serving of fruit, half a 100 calorie english muffin with 1/2 pts worth of jam or cream cheese, 1 pt pc. of cheese (WW cheese snacks, light string cheese), or a small Dunkin Donuts light latte (made with skim milk and Splenda).

For 2 point snacks I have things like Fiberone bars (great with a cup of tea), wedge of LC cheese on two pieces of WASA crisp bread (sometimes topped with a dab of salsa), 1 svg of Fiberone Cereal with 1/2 skim milk or 1 c of light almond milk.

Three point snacks include 1/2 C fat free Stoneyfield Farms vanilla yogurt topped with 1/2 C strawberries, 1/2 C lowfat cottage cheese topped with 1/2 C crushed pineapple, or a Skinny Cow ice cream cone.  

And so on.... but the list keeps growing (which is why it is a "top 15" instead of a "top 10"   and I try to keep most of these items in the house at all times.  

I hope some of this is helpful....................P


----------



## suzanna1066@comcast.

I hit the 10% weight loss milestone today. So happy!


----------



## robinb

Well, I jumped the gun thinking I was up yesterday.  I am glad I didn't just eat my head off in frustration since I actually LOST 1.4 lbs .



suzanna1066@comcast. said:


> I hit the 10% weight loss milestone today. So happy!


Yippie!! That 10% is my "goal weight" in the WW online weight tracker tools.  I'm about another 4-5 lbs away.


*pjlla*: Yes, the recipe was pretty good, although I was wrong about the point value.  It was more than 5 points per serving.  I think it was 8 with ground beef.  I substituted tofu because my DD is a vegetarian, but I followed the recipe except I added the whole 1.5 cups of ricotta cheese in the container instead of only 1 cup.  I wasn't going to use the left-over cheese for anything else.  Next time I will add spinach, mushrooms and zucchini to at least the adult half of it since it was a bit bland.

*lpizzuro123*: Congratulations on joining WW and our little group!  I could never do a Monday meeting because of the weekend.  I tend to eat most of my weekly points over the weekend and then crack down on myself the rest of the week until my Friday weigh-in.  Is there another meeting later in the week that would work for you?  I guess Mondays work for some people because they need to feel accountable over the weekend.  I prefer to relax the weekend and be more accountable the rest of the week.

*littlemermaidlvr*: I think that one of the things that we will eventually learn (and the lifetime members can help me out here) is knowing what it feels like to be satisfied and stop eating something earlier than we do now.  I think measuring is a great way to start to learn that we don't need to eat the whole bunch of grapes to feel satisfied.  I actually left part of a steak on my plate this week ... and I counted the set points for it and could have eaten the whole thing for the same number of points if I wanted to.  BUT ... I didn't want to and that was a big breakthrough for me.  


Congratulations to everyone who is also back on track and a welcome to the new people!  

BTW, the snack idea on the fridge is a good one ... I think I'll try it!


----------



## lpizzuro123

I definately understand about the weekend.  We will see what happens - this is my first weekend.  The Monday meetings are a lunch time and they are about a 5 minute walk from my office - so I really would love to stay with that one.  The other meetings are closer to my house but after work - I love getting it over with at lunch time - after work - one is at 5:30 - too early for me to make aftef work and one is at 6:30 - I could make this one but I hate getting home so late and I refuse to do a Saturday meeting and mess up my weekend.

I will let you know how my Monday lunch time meeting works this coming Monday.

Linda


----------



## pjlla

robinb said:


> Well, I jumped the gun thinking I was up yesterday.  I am glad I didn't just eat my head off in frustration since I actually LOST 1.4 lbs .
> 
> Yippie!! That 10% is my "goal weight" in the WW online weight tracker tools.  I'm about another 4-5 lbs away.
> 
> 
> *pjlla*: Yes, the recipe was pretty good, although I was wrong about the point value.  It was more than 5 points per serving.  I think it was 8 with ground beef.  I substituted tofu because my DD is a vegetarian, but I followed the recipe except I added the whole 1.5 cups of ricotta cheese in the container instead of only 1 cup.  I wasn't going to use the left-over cheese for anything else.  Next time I will add spinach, mushrooms and zucchini to at least the adult half of it since it was a bit bland.
> 
> *lpizzuro123*: Congratulations on joining WW and our little group!  I could never do a Monday meeting because of the weekend.  I tend to eat most of my weekly points over the weekend and then crack down on myself the rest of the week until my Friday weigh-in.  Is there another meeting later in the week that would work for you?  I guess Mondays work for some people because they need to feel accountable over the weekend.  I prefer to relax the weekend and be more accountable the rest of the week.
> 
> *littlemermaidlvr*:* I think that one of the things that we will eventually learn (and the lifetime members can help me out here) is knowing what it feels like to be satisfied and stop eating something earlier than we do now.  I think measuring is a great way to start to learn that we don't need to eat the whole bunch of grapes to feel satisfied.  I actually left part of a steak on my plate this week ... and I counted the set points for it and could have eaten the whole thing for the same number of points if I wanted to.  BUT ... I didn't want to and that was a big breakthrough for me.  *
> 
> Congratulations to everyone who is also back on track and a welcome to the new people!
> 
> BTW, the snack idea on the fridge is a good one ... I think I'll try it!



I actually made a comment to my Mom over the weekend about that "full" feeling.  I actually get a bit panicky now when I have that feeling, so it is RARE for me to overeat at a particular meal.  I am so used to that "just barely satisfied" feeling, that when I feel really full I start to feel VERY guilty and panicky and a worried about the next weigh-in.  It sounds a bit "going off the deep end" psychologically, but I think it is working for me as far as keeping me from going hog wild when encountering temptations...........P


----------



## mrzrich

Got back on program Wednesday.  I have over 100 lbs to lose and a very stressful job.  

Today I had 2 Fresco Tacos for lunch.  3 points each.  They were pretty good.  I had some grapes too.  Kept me full till dinner.  

I need to get moving.  My dream is to do the Disney 1/2 Marathon.   I hope I have it in me!


----------



## GSD4ME

Having kind of a blah week - not that I've been terribly bad, but it's that time of the month and I'm just not feeling the energy or motivation, you know?  Definitely want to hit the treadmill today, though, because I skipped it the last two days.  Don't know if I really want to weigh myself tomorrow . . . I'm just feeling all kinds of bloated - LOL!!

I tried a new recipe that I'm sure many of you have already heard of, but wanted to put it out there for those who haven't.  I made a chocolate cake using only a can of Diet Coke added to the mix - no eggs or oil.  IT WAS DELICIOUS!!!!

I was a little skeptical at first - I mean, how can I add just a can of Diet Coke and have it turn out tasting like a cake??  But, that's all you add and then make it according to the directions from there.  It's actually more moist and somewhat lighter than regular cake.

For points purposes, you DO have to take into account the fat and calories in the mix.  I used the Duncan Hines Chocolate Fudge, I believe.  In any event, it had the lowest fat and calories I could find in a mix, and it ended up being 3 points per piece - that is if you cut a 9x13 cake into 12 pieces.  I even took it to work since a couple of the other girls are doing WW, too and everyone loved it (my DH was upset when he saw that I was taking it to work because he tasted it and thought it was great, too - I assured him that I could make another one, though - LOL!).

Busy weekend ahead - going to see "Fiddler on the Roof" at the National Theater in DC this afternoon, participating in a Theatre and Puppets show at church tonight, have to sing at 2 church services tomorrow, directing my children's choirs at both services as well, going to lunch with friends tomorrow after church, and then have 2 praise band rehearsals tomorrow evening.  So . . . if I'm going to get those miles done on the treadmill, I'd better get to it!

Hope everyone has a terrific weekend and keep up the good work!

Tena


----------



## pjlla

GSD4ME said:


> Having kind of a blah week - not that I've been terribly bad, but it's that time of the month and I'm just not feeling the energy or motivation, you know?  Definitely want to hit the treadmill today, though, because I skipped it the last two days.  Don't know if I really want to weigh myself tomorrow . . . I'm just feeling all kinds of bloated - LOL!!
> 
> I tried a new recipe that I'm sure many of you have already heard of, but wanted to put it out there for those who haven't.  I made a chocolate cake using only a can of Diet Coke added to the mix - no eggs or oil.  IT WAS DELICIOUS!!!!
> 
> I was a little skeptical at first - I mean, how can I add just a can of Diet Coke and have it turn out tasting like a cake??  But, that's all you add and then make it according to the directions from there.  It's actually more moist and somewhat lighter than regular cake.
> 
> For points purposes, you DO have to take into account the fat and calories in the mix.  I used the Duncan Hines Chocolate Fudge, I believe.  In any event, it had the lowest fat and calories I could find in a mix, and it ended up being 3 points per piece - that is if you cut a 9x13 cake into 12 pieces.  I even took it to work since a couple of the other girls are doing WW, too and everyone loved it (my DH was upset when he saw that I was taking it to work because he tasted it and thought it was great, too - I assured him that I could make another one, though - LOL!).
> 
> Busy weekend ahead - going to see "Fiddler on the Roof" at the National Theater in DC this afternoon, participating in a Theatre and Puppets show at church tonight, have to sing at 2 church services tomorrow, directing my children's choirs at both services as well, going to lunch with friends tomorrow after church, and then have 2 praise band rehearsals tomorrow evening.  So . . . if I'm going to get those miles done on the treadmill, I'd better get to it!
> 
> Hope everyone has a terrific weekend and keep up the good work!
> 
> Tena



I wonder if it would work with seltzer??  I gave up diet coke over two years ago and I try to avoid the aspartame whenever possible.  But it is probably mostly the carbonation that works with the cake mix, so maybe seltzer would work!  I might have to give it a try later!  Thanks for the idea.  I had heard it before, but  had forgotten about it.

You sound so busy with the directing and singing.  That must keep you very busy.  I always wanted to sing with our church's worship team, but I never got up the nerve to ask.  I sing reasonably well (well, I did in high school anyhow, when I sang with a competition choir!  ).

You might feel less bloated if you hit the TM for a good walk. And push the water over the next day or two... that might help things.  

I'm doing reasonably well this week.  I had a small loss, but I'm okay with that.  I only have a bit left to lose, so I don't expect any big numbers any more..... even a pound lost is exciting these days!  

I hope every one has a super day!...................P


----------



## joha

GSD4ME said:


> Having kind of a blah week - not that I've been terribly bad, but it's that time of the month and I'm just not feeling the energy or motivation, you know?  Definitely want to hit the treadmill today, though, because I skipped it the last two days.  Don't know if I really want to weigh myself tomorrow . . . I'm just feeling all kinds of bloated - LOL!!
> 
> 
> Tena



Same here!
Went to my meeting today...lost 1.2 lbs this week... 
My weight loss seems to be so minimal compared to my fellow weight watchers, but can't complain too much, need to step it up and become more active and eat more veggies.

Have a great week everybody


----------



## GSD4ME

pjlla said:


> You sound so busy with the directing and singing. That must keep you very busy. I always wanted to sing with our church's worship team, but I never got up the nerve to ask. I sing reasonably well (well, I did in high school anyhow, when I sang with a competition choir! ).
> 
> You might feel less bloated if you hit the TM for a good walk. And push the water over the next day or two... that might help things.


 
Yeah, I am pretty involved at church . . . I love working with the kids - I work with 5 year olds through high school seniors since we have 2 children's choirs and a youth praise band.  I also sing in the adult praise band and the Chancel Choir.  Keeps me out of trouble, I guess - LOL!!  I think you should go for it, P, and sing with your worship team.  I'm sure they'd LOVE to have you join them!

I actually did a quick couple miles on the treadmill . . . my body actually kind of ENJOYED the running since I hadn't done it for a couple days.  Tomorrow, I'll get on the elliptical for about 45 minutes before I get ready for church.  And, I suppose I will weigh myself tomorrow . . . maybe.  

We just got home from the Theatre and Puppet show at church.  Our youth have a puppet ministry and they did a bunch of different skits, including 3 using black light.  They were really cool!  My husband and I acted in the original play they did.  It was a fun night!

Okay, just about time to go to bed so I will be ready for the long day tomorrow.  Hope everyone's enjoying their weekend!

Tena

P.S. - "Fiddler on the Roof" was fantastic, too!!


----------



## Nichol

Hello Everyone! I am new to this thread.  I have spent some time this afternoon reading up on this thread - everyone seems very enthusiastic & supportive! 

I am considering joining WW online.  I have done the WW program before several years ago with success.  For reasons I cannot answer (not even to myself) I slacked off of the program and eventually gained back the 30+ pounds that I had lost.  My life is in a new direction now.  I feel focused and ready to take my life back!  I cannot let this excess weight get the best of me! I am getting married in October to the most wonderful man.  He is very supportive of me and my interest to lose weight.   While I know I cannot lose the amount of weight that I would like to for the wedding, I would like to begin my lifetime journey of a healthier me.

Does anyone have any suggestions/advice for WW online vs Meetings?  I have never done WW online before.  Any tips or pointers would be appreciated!


----------



## littlemermaidlvr

pjlla said:


> I actually made a comment to my Mom over the weekend about that "full" feeling.  I actually get a bit panicky now when I have that feeling, so it is RARE for me to overeat at a particular meal.  I am so used to that "just barely satisfied" feeling, that when I feel really full I start to feel VERY guilty and panicky and a worried about the next weigh-in.  It sounds a bit "going off the deep end" psychologically, but I think it is working for me as far as keeping me from going hog wild when encountering temptations...........P



I think about "going off the deep end" too sometimes when I'm eating or even just THINKING about eating too much, but I know that I eat all of my points and try to tell myself that as long as I'm within my points, the overfull feeling doesn't matter. And it's hard because at first I always wanted that full feeling, and now I'm working on recognizing the "I'm comfortable" feeling.


----------



## VernRDH

Nichol said:


> Hello Everyone! I am new to this thread.  I have spent some time this afternoon reading up on this thread - everyone seems very enthusiastic & supportive!
> 
> I am considering joining WW online.  I have done the WW program before several years ago with success.  For reasons I cannot answer (not even to myself) I slacked off of the program and eventually gained back the 30+ pounds that I had lost.  My life is in a new direction now.  I feel focused and ready to take my life back!  I cannot let this excess weight get the best of me! I am getting married in October to the most wonderful man.  He is very supportive of me and my interest to lose weight.   While I know I cannot lose the amount of weight that I would like to for the wedding, I would like to begin my lifetime journey of a healthier me.
> 
> Does anyone have any suggestions/advice for WW online vs Meetings?  I have never done WW online before.  Any tips or pointers would be appreciated!



Welcome! While I can't help with the meetings vs. online issue (I do WW on my own, have the books and find a lot of info online), I can tell you that you can do this!! I think you might be able to lose 30 lbs by October (that is about 5 lbs per month, very doable). I am 42 lbs from goal, and am going to be there by my birthday in November. 

My SIL does the meetings, she needs the accountability of going and weighing in. I am okay on my own, but I do a journal here on WISH that a few friends check in on so I have my accountability that way. So which is right for you would depend what you think you need.

Either way, good luck on your journey and stop in for encouragement and support.


----------



## qtwns

Nichol said:


> Hello Everyone! I am new to this thread.  I have spent some time this afternoon reading up on this thread - everyone seems very enthusiastic & supportive!
> 
> I am considering joining WW online.  I have done the WW program before several years ago with success.  For reasons I cannot answer (not even to myself) I slacked off of the program and eventually gained back the 30+ pounds that I had lost.  My life is in a new direction now.  I feel focused and ready to take my life back!  I cannot let this excess weight get the best of me! I am getting married in October to the most wonderful man.  He is very supportive of me and my interest to lose weight.   While I know I cannot lose the amount of weight that I would like to for the wedding, I would like to begin my lifetime journey of a healthier me.
> 
> Does anyone have any suggestions/advice for WW online vs Meetings?  I have never done WW online before.  Any tips or pointers would be appreciated!



I love WW On line. I've done the meetings, but they aren't for me. The on line tools are wonderful. The message boards are great. I also have the app on my iPhone. You can get a free one week trial of the on line service to see if it is something that would work for you. Regardless--Good Luck!


----------



## MrsKreamer

I lost last week!  3.6 pounds, which brings me to 16.2.  This week is goning to be tough....I am craving all kinds of bad stuff which means I am probably PMSing....


----------



## robinb

MrsKreamer said:


> I lost last week!  3.6 pounds, which brings me to 16.2.  This week is goning to be tough....I am craving all kinds of bad stuff which means I am probably PMSing....


Wow!  Congratulations!  That's all from early May?  You rock!

Meeting v/s Online: I am one of those people who needs to go to a meeting.  If I skip I just don't feel "right" the rest of the week.  I think that I will go online and do what I need to do but I just don't have the same motivation as I would if I had gone to the meeting.  I guess it's part accountability, part owning up to my mistakes and part celebrating my accomplishments with others and part motivation for the next week.  It certainly helps that I like the group of people at my meeting and I really like my leader.


----------



## lpizzuro123

Weighing in at lunch - I had a good first week and got on the scale once in the middle of the week and things were down.  Unfortunately, we were out all day yesterday and I was great at lunch but had Chinese for dinner - not alot - but they do say with Chinese food you retain water.  We will have to see what happens later.

Linda


----------



## pjlla

Nichol said:


> Hello Everyone! I am new to this thread.  I have spent some time this afternoon reading up on this thread - everyone seems very enthusiastic & supportive!
> 
> I am considering joining WW online.  I have done the WW program before several years ago with success.  For reasons I cannot answer (not even to myself) I slacked off of the program and eventually gained back the 30+ pounds that I had lost.  My life is in a new direction now.  I feel focused and ready to take my life back!  I cannot let this excess weight get the best of me! I am getting married in October to the most wonderful man.  He is very supportive of me and my interest to lose weight.   While I know I cannot lose the amount of weight that I would like to for the wedding, I would like to begin my lifetime journey of a healthier me.
> 
> Does anyone have any suggestions/advice for WW online vs Meetings?  I have never done WW online before.  Any tips or pointers would be appreciated!




Well... you know yourself best.  Would you do better with the accountability of a meeting with real people?  Or would you be okay "going it alone" so to speak?  I attend many, many meetings over the years and really loved them.  I like the people and I had found a great leader.  But when I would miss a meeting, it was like giving myself "permission" to fall off plan.  And then one week would lead to another... and then I didn't want to go because I knew the scale would be up... so I would skip another meeting and tell myself that I would buckle down and lose the weight and go back next week without a gain... but of course, I wouldn't get back on plan and the cycle would just keep going.  One time a few years ago I bought a three month pass... and only made it to ONE meeting for the entire three months!  What a waste of money!  

So I decided to go it on my own this time.  No WW online, no meetings.  I had the information, the books, the points sliders, and the knowledge.  I just needed to apply it.  And I am doing really well (if I may say so myself!) doing it on my own!  I LOVE the encouragement I find here on the WISH boards and that has really helped tremendously.  But I am really empowered by the knowledge that I can do it MYSELF!!  

Thirty pounds in 5 months is definitely doable.  When I re-started this journey in January of 2008, I was able to lose about 35 pounds by mid-April.  I was diligent with my food journaling and such, but I had an initial mini-goal and I achieved that initial goal. You CAN do it!

Come join us over at the BL challenge if you would like!  You would be welcomed.



lpizzuro123 said:


> Weighing in at lunch - I had a good first week and got on the scale once in the middle of the week and things were down.  Unfortunately, we were out all day yesterday and I was great at lunch but had Chinese for dinner - not alot - but they do say with Chinese food you retain water.  We will have to see what happens later.
> 
> Linda



Keeping my fingers crossed for you for a great first weigh-in!


I hope everyone is doing well today.  I had a good weekend.  I used a big chunk of my Flex points on cookie dough on Saturday, but I've still got enough for the week.  I need to have a good week because we will be heading into school vacation week, my scrapping convention weekend, and my Disney trip soon and I don't want a gain before any of that!! ........P


----------



## robinb

I made something really yummy last night:

*Laughing Cow Alfredo Sauce*

6 wedges Lite Laughing Cow cheese
1 C milk
1 T light butter
1 T Parmesan cheese
1 t garlic powder

In medium sized saucepan, combine all ingredients over a low  heat, until everything is melted and is velvety smooth (approximately 20  minutes).  Serve immediately over hot cooked pasta of your choice.

Makes 1 cup sauce.
Number of Servings: 4
Points per serving: 2

I used a combination of regular lite LC cheese and the french onion and I served it with 3 oz of whole wheat linguine, broccoli (thrown into the water with the pasta at the end of cooking) and a chicken breast "grilled" on my George Foreman grill.

The recipe comes from Hungry Girl who must be paid by the processed food industry to make died foods with their products.  I don't think she has a single recipe that doesn't have a brand name in it!  In any case, I found the recipe on the WW website and it was attributed to her.


----------



## cepmom

robinb said:


> I made something really yummy last night:
> 
> *Laughing Cow Alfredo Sauce*
> 
> 6 wedges Lite Laughing Cow cheese
> 1 C milk
> 1 T light butter
> 1 T Parmesan cheese
> 1 t garlic powder
> 
> In medium sized saucepan, combine all ingredients over a low  heat, until everything is melted and is velvety smooth (approximately 20  minutes).  Serve immediately over hot cooked pasta of your choice.
> 
> Makes 1 cup sauce.
> Number of Servings: 4
> Points per serving: 2
> 
> I used a combination of regular lite LC cheese and the french onion and I served it with 3 oz of whole wheat linguine, broccoli (thrown into the water with the pasta at the end of cooking) and a chicken breast "grilled" on my George Foreman grill.
> 
> The recipe comes from Hungry Girl who must be paid by the processed food industry to make died foods with their products.  I don't think she has a single recipe that doesn't have a brand name in it!  In any case, I found the recipe on the WW website and it was attributed to her.



thanks for the recipe...I think I'll try it this week. My family loves alfredo sauce and I'd love to make it less fattening for them (and me! I pretty much have given up alfredo sauce )

and I think you're right about Hungry Girl....I get her emails all the time and every recipe calls for some name brand  I bypass a lot of her recipes though....seems most of them call for some kind of soy milk, soy crumbles, soy something! I try to avoid soy if I can and soy crumbles just sounds gross


----------



## mrzrich

Woo Hoo!  First weigh in tonight.  Down 6.4 lbs!  Bear in mind I need to lose over 100.  I'm gonna take it in small 10% goals.  That way seems less overwhelming.


----------



## joha

Congrats!


----------



## robinb

mrzrich said:


> Woo Hoo!  First weigh in tonight.  Down 6.4 lbs!  Bear in mind I need to lose over 100.  I'm gonna take it in small 10% goals.  That way seems less overwhelming.


Congratulations!  10% of your body weight, of 10% of what you need to lose?  The first goal for WW is only 5% of your body weight and I would go with that to start with .


----------



## buzzmom3

Ok, I am trying to get back on track, I haven't gained anything but I haven't been losing either.  Hopefully, I lost some this week, weigh in is tomorrow.  I just did Jillian Michaels' 30 Day shred and it kicked my butt.  I didn't give up though so it is a start.  Looks like it is going to be a nice day today so if I ever recover from my work out, I can take the kids outside to play.


----------



## princessmom29

Hi. I found this thread today and I am 2 weeks into WW online. I am down 7 pounds so far, but i have a lot of weight to lose. I have found some great recipes here that i will be trying. Thanks!!


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

Is there a limit on activity points you can earn?

Yesterday I painted my kitchen,  in the morning I did the prep work, then started taping the trim.  At 2:00pm I started painting, the first coat took me until 7:45pm, then I took a break and ate dinner.  At 8:45 I started painting again, and finished at 10:30.  I used the calculator on the WW website and for just the time I spent painting at a Low intensity level, I earned 22 points?  Is that correct?  And would you eat those points?  This morning I was so sore, now I am so hungry, and I already ate dinner. 

Today, I have been putting things back in their place, sweeping, mopping, washing the windows, etc.


----------



## qtwns

I'm having a strange and rough week. Weigh in is tomorrow and I really don't anticipate a loss. I have been very tired all week due to work, so I have not exercised at all (I ususally walk or walk/run several times a week)...only earned 2 APs and that was because I worked on my garden last Sun. I have eaten all my daily points, and have eaten about half of my weeklies. I splurged one night at dinner for my favorite dish at our local Mexican restaurant. I figured out and recorded all the points, but probably could have erased them later if you get my drift...food poisoning? I don't think the fish was properly cooked.  I have just felt blah and fatigued all week.  I have wanted to eat all week. Not hungry, it has just been hard to turn away food that I know I should resist.(maybe TOM??) But I have been able to resist, so I feel proud of myself for that  Anyway...just venting a little.


----------



## buzzmom3

Ok, I weigh in today and I lost 1lb this week.  I think I am back on track!


----------



## GSD4ME

I haven't been on here for a while . . . our computer keyboard at home stopped working and we can't access the Dis from work.  I really didn't work out this past week at all.  I, too, was feeling kind of blah and low on energy.  I did, however, keep track of my points and didn't go crazy or anything and I managed to lose 3.1 pounds!!  I've also decided to change my weigh in days to Fridays since I tend to eat things on the weekends that are a bit higher in sodium (like when we go out to eat on Friday or Saturday night).

I got back into the workout routine today, though.  Actually, I guess I really started yesterday since we planted some shrubs and plants in front of our house and by our garage.  Boy, did my body let me know about it today!    But, I actually felt better after I worked out on the elliptical this morning . . . kind of loosened the muscles back up.

I'm down about 20 pounds now!    Still want to lose about 40 more before our trip in October.  We'll see . . . I'll be happy even if I don't lose that much, but it's a goal to shoot for.

Hope everyone has had a good weekend and is looking forward to a healthy week!

Tena

P.S. - I made the most YUMMY baked French fries today . . . WW has a couple recipes and I kind of combined the two.  They are only 2 points per serving, too!!  Can't wait to have them with dinner tonight . . . they're so good that they could BE dinner tonight!  LOL!


----------



## ski_mom

GSD4ME said:


> P.S. - I made the most YUMMY baked French fries today . . . WW has a couple recipes and I kind of combined the two.  They are only 2 points per serving, too!!  Can't wait to have them with dinner tonight . . . they're so good that they could BE dinner tonight!  LOL!



ok, now you can't post something like that and not let us in on the recipe!!  If you have time to share, I'd love to hear it.  Sounds great!


----------



## Mouse Maineac

It's been awhile since I posted here so here goes!

Since joining WW on line around the second week in January I am down 23 pounds.  I drifted away from the program and my exercise but 3 days ago got back on track. 

My goal is to lose another 15 before my trip to BWV and my first cruise on the Wonder in July.

Any words of encouragement are welcomed!


----------



## GSD4ME

ski_mom said:


> ok, now you can't post something like that and not let us in on the recipe!! If you have time to share, I'd love to hear it. Sounds great!


 

*It's really very easy . . . Pre-heat oven to 400 degrees and spray a cookie sheet with cooking spray.  Take 2 large baking potatoes, peel and cut into 1/2 inch thick strips.  I put mine in a large Ziploc bag and sprayed in just enough cooking spray to coat the pieces.  Next, add your spices (salt, pepper, Old Bay, red pepper flakes, onion powder, garlic powder . . . whatever you want to season your fries with) and shake to coat.  Spread on cookie sheet and bake for 20 minutes; turn fries and bake for about 20 more minutes.  If you want them crispier, you can put them under the broiler for a few minutes - but watch so they don't bet burnt!*

*It makes 4 servings and they are only 2 points per serving.  Enjoy!*


----------



## ski_mom

GSD4ME said:


> *It's really very easy . . . Pre-heat oven to 400 degrees and spray a cookie sheet with cooking spray.  Take 2 large baking potatoes, peel and cut into 1/2 inch thick strips.  I put mine in a large Ziploc bag and sprayed in just enough cooking spray to coat the pieces.  Next, add your spices (salt, pepper, Old Bay, red pepper flakes, onion powder, garlic powder . . . whatever you want to season your fries with) and shake to coat.  Spread on cookie sheet and bake for 20 minutes; turn fries and bake for about 20 more minutes.  If you want them crispier, you can put them under the broiler for a few minutes - but watch so they don't bet burnt!*
> 
> *It makes 4 servings and they are only 2 points per serving.  Enjoy!*



Thanks!  Those sound great!  This is even something the kids would like - I'll have to try them soon.


----------



## robinb

Hi guys!  I walked/jogged almost every day last week and amassed 19 (!) activity points.  Unfortunately, I ate most of them and I had a .2 lb weight gain.  What a pain!  This weekend was really fun.  My birthday was on Saturday and I went basically hog wild the whole weekend : pizza on Friday, burgers and brats and beer on Saturday, more brats and beer on Sunday ...  

Monday is here and I am ready to buckle down and stay within my Daily points while still earning activity points.  The morning started out with a container of Greek yogurt, 1/2 cup couscous, a bit of Splenda, a dash of vanilla and Cinnamon: 3.5 points with 15 grams of protein to keep me going .


----------



## GSD4ME

Glad you enjoyed your birthday weekend, Robin!!


----------



## GSD4ME

I just ran for 30 minutes straight on the treadmill (in addition to walking for 20 minutes)!!!    I haven't done that in about 5 years.  I also lost almost 2 more pounds this week.  So, I'm down about 22 pounds now!  It's about time to buy some new clothes - YEA!!

Just finished a breakfast of a Bagel Thin with some Lite Laughing Cow Garlic and Herb cheese, a serving of Del Monte No Sugar Added fruit cup and 2/3 cup of fat free milk.  Four points and I'm ready to take on the day!

Hope everyone had a good week and is enjoying their weekend!!

Tena


----------



## mrzrich

WI last night.  Down 2.2 lbs, for  a total of 11 pounds in 3 weeks!  Woo Hoo! 

Wish me luck because I'll be in WDW this weekend.  Dinner at the Hollywood Brown Derby on Saturday night!  I have all my weekly points saved up for it.  Hope I make good choices.


----------



## robinb

GSD4ME said:


> I just ran for 30 minutes straight on the treadmill (in addition to walking for 20 minutes)!!!    I haven't done that in about 5 years.  I also lost almost 2 more pounds this week.  So, I'm down about 22 pounds now!  It's about time to buy some new clothes - YEA!!


Yippie!  I tried to start Week 3 on C25K this week the day that my Dr. gave me a knee brace.  I completely messed up my knee with it on and could barely walk for 2 days .  I don't know what I did wrong ... I need to make an appointment with a physical therapist.  Maybe they can tell me how to use the brace without wrecking my knee.



mrzrich said:


> WI last night.  Down 2.2 lbs, for  a total of 11 pounds in 3 weeks!  Woo Hoo!
> 
> Wish me luck because I'll be in WDW this weekend.  Dinner at the Hollywood Brown Derby on Saturday night!  I have all my weekly points saved up for it.  Hope I make good choices.


Have a great time!  Don't forget about any Activity Points you amass while walking around WDW.  I have been walking with a pedometer in my pocket but I am thinking about getting the new WW one so I can track my AP easier.  There was a coupon for it in the WW Walk 5K Challenge booklet.


----------



## MA pigletfan

Hi Everyone 
 Hope its ok that I join in...I just (restarted) WW 2 weeks ago and was so excited to see this thread!  I am 32 years old, recently married (7 months ago), no kids..other than 3 cats and a dog ...my biggest motivation right now, besides a cruise with about 8 of our friends in November ( ha!)..is wanting to start a family in the next year or so...
I have about 40 lbs I would like to lose total...and so far i have seen 4.8 lbs go (yay)...but I know its a long road still !! I just love the plan and saw success with it in the past..my main issue is STICKING WITH IT..and making sure I add enough activity into my days...
I am looking forward to sharing and posting here with the rest of you!


----------



## mrzrich

Welcome Gina!


----------



## MA pigletfan

mrzrich said:


> Welcome Gina!



Thank you! ( and side note...i LOVE your signature tag of Modern Family..I LOVE that show..and Cam is my favorite!)


----------



## GSD4ME

Welcome, Gina!!!  

Weighed myself this morning and I'm down another 2.3 pounds.  So, it's just about 25 pounds now - YEA!!!!

I guess I decided that I needed to celebrate or make a change or something, so tonight at my hair appointment, I decided to become a redhead (I'm naturally a dark blond)!!!!  LOL!

Hope everyone has a great weekend!

Tena (the Red)


----------



## Octoberbeauty

Hi everyone, I'd love to join you in this thread. I'm Sherry and I started Weight Watchers online last Tuesday. My mom did WW several years ago and has been trying to get me to do it ever since. I guess I just wasn't "ready" till now. I lost my daughter in a house fire almost 4 years ago, and even though I needed to lose some before that, the weight has really packed on since then. I'm an emotional eater and am trying to find new ways to deal with that now. I think part of me has believed I don't deserve to be thin because I wasn't able to save her that night. Now I'm finally ready to "do it anyway" for my health, for my self confidence, and for my boys.

I have an 11 yr old ds (twin to dd that passed) and an almost 2 year old ds. I'm still nursing him so I get extra points for that. yay! But we are winding it down and I'm trying to start weaning him. He mainly nurses at nap and bedtime. Not sure I want to give up those extra points now though.  

I'm actually looking forward to this journey and regaining control of my life. I want to lose 89 lbs total. My first weigh in (with myself) is Tuesday. Who am I kidding, I've been weighing every day.  So far, I'm down 2 lbs. Hoping for more by Tuesday! 

I ordered the big starter kit and hope it will be here tomorrow. I'm ready to dive into all the info and start using my pedometer! Also want that points calculator to take to the grocery store. 

Anyway, I'm glad to be here. Looking forward to being a Loser with all of you!


----------



## mrzrich

Welcome Sherry!

I just got back from WDW.  Just a one night trip with my mom.  Left the kids home for Mother's Day

I think I did ok.  Definately could have improved in some areas, but could have been much worse.  Yesterday, we walked the entire World Showcase in under 45 minutes.  Didn't see much on program that appealed to us.  (Well I wanted to eat at Tangierine Cafe, but Mom is pretty boring when it comes to food)

So we wound up at Sunshine Seasons and split an order of the rotisserie chicken with carrots (I took the skin off and ate the breast)

We took the boat to DHS and had dinner at the Brown Derby. Split the Cobb salad.  (I know Blue Cheese, Bacon, Eggs)  I ate half of my half (a quarter of the big bowl).  I tried to resist the rolls, but wound up eating one.  (Big improvement...pre WW would have eaten 3!)  I ordered the 6 oz filet and ate about 4 oz.  It came with mushrooms and onions and cut up roasted potatoes, I ate all the mushrooms, onions, and 2 small pieces of potato.

Then the waiter says "Are you Celebrating Mother's Day?"  Well why yes...we are.

Next thing you know he brings out chocolate mouse and a banana torte for us! 

So shared with mom, and ate half of each of them. 

We walked off our dinner at MK.

This AM we had breakfast at Fresh.  Got a custom made spinach and Mushroom omelette with egg beaters.  Good right?  Right after the chef puts the veggies in the pan, he add a small ladle full of oil

I had lots of fruit, 1/4 of a piece of dry rye toast, and one piece of French Toast...again the cook added oil to the grill. I had one piece of bacon, one small slice of ham and then I caved and had a fat sausage link.  On a good note, I took a chocolate crosaint off the buffet, and decided after one bite that it wasn't worth it.

Sadly, I did drink some calories, fresh squeeze OJ was way worth it.  Oh and I shared a Grand Mariner slushie with Mom, yesterday.

Breakfast held me over till dinner tonight at home.  So I'm back in the saddle.  Here's to a great on point week ahead.


----------



## mrzrich

Ok, just tracked everything I ate at WDW, estimating high for food that had to be estimated, using set points for items that I could, and finding similar restaurant equivalents for some things.  

I then gave myself some activity points, leaning on the conservative side with those.  Going without kids, we really booked, tackling 3 parks in one day, covering a lot of ground, and not stopping at every ride.  

Came out that I over ate by only 1 point!  I can handle that!  Treadmill here I come.


----------



## Octoberbeauty

Thanks for the Welcome! Thought I'd killed the thread there for a couple of days. 

You did a great job at WDW. When we go in December I plan to just take those few days off. 

Tomorrow morning is my first weigh in. Can't wait!!


----------



## hulagirl87

Hi all     Hope you don't mind another person joining in!!  I did WW a few years ago and it worked so I'm starting again tomorrow.  My mom and sister go to the meetings which I won't be going to since money is always an issue, but they will fill me in on what they learn and any good recipes.  I had a baby 2 1/2 months ago and am bummed about the way that I look.  I gained 40 lbs and have lost 20 of that.  20 more to go.  It's weird.  People keep telling me that I look like I did before and that it doesn't even look like I had a baby.  What did I look like before?    I just don't feel like myself and am having a hard time getting motivated.  It will be nice to come here and post.


----------



## GSD4ME

Has anyone here ever heard of Pop Chips?  I hadn't heard of them until today, when my boss had some.  They are really good - and only 3 points per serving (22 chips).  Here's the website if you want to check them out:  www.popchips.com.  I tried the Salt & Vinegar, but the Parmesan Garlic sounds REALLY yummy to me!

Hope everyone has had a good start to their week so far!

Tena


----------



## mrzrich

Octoberbeauty said:


> Thanks for the Welcome! Thought I'd killed the thread there for a couple of days.
> 
> You did a great job at WDW. When we go in December I plan to just take those few days off.
> 
> Tomorrow morning is my first weigh in. Can't wait!!



Sometimes the boards are quiet over the weekend.   I think Mother's Day made them especially slow. 

BTW I am the Queen Threadkiller!

Good Luck at weigh in!



hulagirl87 said:


> Hi all     Hope you don't mind another person joining in!!  I did WW a few years ago and it worked so I'm starting again tomorrow.  My mom and sister go to the meetings which I won't be going to since money is always an issue, but they will fill me in on what they learn and any good recipes.  I had a baby 2 1/2 months ago and am bummed about the way that I look.  I gained 40 lbs and have lost 20 of that.  20 more to go.  It's weird.  People keep telling me that I look like I did before and that it doesn't even look like I had a baby.  What did I look like before?    I just don't feel like myself and am having a hard time getting motivated.  It will be nice to come here and post.



Welcome Hula Girl!


----------



## Octoberbeauty

Just saw those Pop Chips in WW magazine earlier today and plan to look for them when I go grocery shopping this week. I have to try the BBQ.


----------



## mrzrich

I have to be really careful with the diet snacky stuff, like the pop chips, 100 calorie packs, fiber one bars, etc.  

I need to get my GHG's in before I snack on that stuff.  There are many times my GHG's suck up most of my points and there is little left for goodies.

The last time I was on WW, I was so excited, that "This snack cake is one point, and this cookie is 2, and these chips are 3"  that I ate all my points in Baked lays and 100 calorie chips ahoy.  And I was HUNGRY!!!

This time I realize that the GHG;s are there for a reason.  I have to get them in first.  Then after dinner if I have the points, then maybe I'll indulge myself.


----------



## GSD4ME

That's what I do, too . . . I am very careful to make sure I'm getting all my GHG's in and THEN I stick in the snacks.  Fortunately, most of the fruits and veggies are 0 or 1 points per serving, so it's pretty easy to get them in without using up too many points.  If I'm lacking in any of the GHG's, it's probably getting in the healthy oils each day . . . but, I also know that if I don't allow myself something that makes my brain THINK I'm being bad, I'm going to feel deprived and then I WILL be bad.  LOL!!!  Typically, I won't even eat a snack if it's over 2 points, but every once in a while, I'll make an exception.


----------



## Octoberbeauty

Did my weigh in this morning and am down exactly 4 lbs for my first week.


----------



## hulagirl87

Octoberbeauty said:


> Did my weigh in this morning and am down exactly 4 lbs for my first week.



Congrats!  That's exciting for the first week!!   

I started point counting this morning.  I just had a packet of oatmeal for 2 points.  I'm just worried about the snacking thing.  Since I have a baby now, sometimes it's harder for me to get in a healthy meal.  I feel like timewise I can just kind of grab things here and there and that's where I get in trouble.  Instead of "sleep when the baby sleeps" I will have to "eat when the baby sleeps" so I can sit down for a balanced meal


----------



## texasteacher35

I lost 20 pounds after having my DS4, but I need to drop another 10...any WW tips for the last 10 pounds? These seem to be the hardest for me to keep off...any good snacking ideas...that seems to be my weak spot...3-4 pm in the afternoon! Help!


----------



## joha

Welcome ladies! 

I think I'm the thread killer...
I weighed in last Saturday and lost .8 lbs, and then mother's day was kind of hard...
Ended up going above my points (I used 5 out of my extra weekly).

Hopefully, back on track. I'm also an emotional eater (I have discovered...), had a rough 
weekend with my less than adorable teens...(I want my kids back, they were nice. The aliens occupying their bodies now, not so nice).

Have a great weekend!


----------



## texasteacher35

Hi! I know the feeling! I have a teen daughter who just had a giant "break up" with her boyfriend of 9 months...she was crushed and we have all been living through that the last week! I need to get my last 10 pounds off and keep them off...any ideas to help with those stubborn LAST 10 pounds on WW????


----------



## mrzrich

Down 1 more pound today.  Got my 5% star!


----------



## MA pigletfan

Octoberbeauty said:


> Hi everyone, I'd love to join you in this thread. I'm Sherry and I started Weight Watchers online last Tuesday. My mom did WW several years ago and has been trying to get me to do it ever since. I guess I just wasn't "ready" till now.
> Anyway, I'm glad to be here. Looking forward to being a Loser with all of you!



Welcome Sherry! I am very new here as well..I am so sorry for your loss. I can't even imagine. Good for you for making a positive choice with WW!! 



mrzrich said:


> Came out that I over ate by only 1 point!  I can handle that!  Treadmill here I come.


Way to go!!!!  That is fantastic..I can't say I could have been that diligent with the plan at WDW!!  And to lose a pound on top of it..awesome!! !


Weigh in for me today ( at home, i am doing online)...i am down 1.4 this week..yay! I have lost a total of 6.2 so far in the 3 weeks I have been doing this..so i am highly motivated to keep on going strong..moving more and getting more veggies in will help with my numbers I think..I was a bit lacking in those depts this week. 
Hope everyone has a great weekend


----------



## GSD4ME

I lost FOUR pounds this week . . .that makes a total of 29 pounds so far!  Woo-Hoo!!!

My five "children" (the 2 German Shepherds and 3 cats) got me a gift certificate to Dress Barn for Mother's Day.  Since my husband will be going out of town for a couple days over Memorial Day Weekend, I think I'll do some shopping . . . my clothes are looking VERY baggy!!  

Hope everyone has a great weekend!

Tena


----------



## KandD

Hi ladies! I am hoping you can help me....

I have gained a lot of weight in the last 6-8 months. Most of the problem is that I am working a ton of hours and going to grad school so I am not eating healthy. I joined Curves about 5 weeks ago and I have been going on a regular basis - they say to go at least three times a week and I go at least four times if not five or six. Now I know that weight is not going to just fall off of me but I have literally seen no change at all, I am actually the heaviest I have ever been. 
So I am thinking of joining weight watchers. I need to drop about 20-25 pounds. I would have to do the WW online, I don't have time to physically go to meetings (although I think they would help motivate me I know that I don't have time right now).
Do you think WW Online is worth it for me? Would it help me lose the 20-25 pounds? I would REALLY like to lose like ten to fifteen pounds by the end of August because I am in a wedding but I am not holding my breath!!

Any advice? Is WW online good for someone like me?


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

KandD said:


> Hi ladies! I am hoping you can help me....
> 
> I have gained a lot of weight in the last 6-8 months. Most of the problem is that I am working a ton of hours and going to grad school so I am not eating healthy. I joined Curves about 5 weeks ago and I have been going on a regular basis - they say to go at least three times a week and I go at least four times if not five or six. Now I know that weight is not going to just fall off of me but I have literally seen no change at all, I am actually the heaviest I have ever been.
> So I am thinking of joining weight watchers. I need to drop about 20-25 pounds. I would have to do the WW online, I don't have time to physically go to meetings (although I think they would help motivate me I know that I don't have time right now).
> Do you think WW Online is worth it for me? Would it help me lose the 20-25 pounds? I would REALLY like to lose like ten to fifteen pounds by the end of August because I am in a wedding but I am not holding my breath!!
> 
> Any advice? Is WW online good for someone like me?



I think WW online is a great program if you weigh yourself and track your weight on the site and if you use it to track your points.  Give it a try I think you can do it!


----------



## lpizzuro123

I have been doing WW for many years off and on.  I love the program and it definately works if you stick with it.  I do go to meetings - they help keep my on track.  I think you should definately give the on-line version a try.  I recently got an iPhone and do all my tracking and points look up on it and it is so much fun.

I would suggest purchasing a good digital scale - for weighing yourself - not your food - although those are great also.  I find I am much more true to my weight loss when I weigh in on a good scale and it definately helps me stay on track.

Linda


----------



## KandD

Thanks for the advice, the promotion going now seems like a good price for three months so I think I am going to give it a try. They do measure and weigh me at Curves (I am going for a measurement today  ) so that should help a bit.

I was searching the WW site last night for a bit and they did have some good recipes so at least its not good that I am not going to like....I will come back to this thread when I sign up!


----------



## GSD4ME

I either have a stress fracture or tendonitis in my left foot - the doctor said it's 50/50 as to which one is it.  I had an x-ray yesterday afternoon, so we'll see.  But, it means that I can't really run for a while and I really don't like that!    I'm going to have to stick to the elliptical - which is fine, but I get more of a challenge from running.  Plus, I don't want to lose the momentum or have my weight loss backslide.  I was so excited to lose 4 pounds last week . . .

I know injuries and set backs happen, but it's just frustrating!  Thanks for letting me vent.

On a more positive note, I hope everyone has been doing well.  I tried a new recipe this week, and my husband and I both really liked it.  It was the Buffalo Chicken Fingers from the WW website.  It's pretty quick and super-easy.

Take a package of chicken tenderloins and cut them in half length-wise so you have 16 pieces.  Sprinkle with 1/2 tsp each of salt and paprika.  Spray a skillet with Pam (or some other non-stick spray) and heat to medium-high.  Add the chicken tenders and cook, turning frequently.  When cooked, add 1 tsp of minced garlic and heat for about 30 seconds (I actually just used some garlic powder since I didn't feel like mincing any garlic).  Remove from heat and add 2 Tbsp fat free margarine (I used spray butter) and 4 tsp hot sauce, stirring until margarine melts (I actually mixed the hot sauce and spray butter together before I added it to the chicken).  Serve with celery sticks and fat-free ranch or bleu cheese dressing.

It's only 4 points for 4 chicken fingers, 4 celery sticks and the 2 Tbsp of dressing.  Enjoy!

Okay, I'm up way too early for a Saturday - thanks to my 2 big beasts wanting to go out at 6:00 a.m.!  I wish you could teach dogs what weekends are!!  I think I'm going to go back to bed for a bit and then get up and start my weekend.  Hope everyone has a great one!  

Tena


----------



## robinb

Tena, I'm sorry about your injury.  It must be particularly frustrating after your great last week.  I too injured myself a couple weeks ago.  My knee has been aching and I went to the doctor and he gave me a knee brace.  I tried to run in it and it KILLED my knee so I was out of commission for a whole week.  Back when the Walking Challenge started I was going to walk/run it.   Now I'm just going to walk it.  *sigh*  BTW, I just figured out your name: German Shepard Dogs For Me.  I can be a little slow sometimes .  My BIL has a GSD and she is the sweetest thing .

I weigh in on Fridays and I remained the same.  I guess that's better than going UP.  I usually *try* to eat "okay" during the weekend and then knuckle down and eat only within my dailies for the rest of the week, but that doesn't seem to be working as well as I wanted it to.  So ... I will at least be tracking everything this week.  Last night was difficult for me.  I went into the local seafood store for some Copper River Salmon (the *best* ever) and I forgot that it also sold fried fish.  OMG ... I almost died in there I wanted fried shrimp so badly.  But I resisted.  And then I didn't eat for too long and bought my DD and her friend a pizza because I didn't have time to cook and then *scarf* I ate 2 pieces.  I also whipped together a serving of the Laughing Cow Alfredo. 

Anyway, I just tracked everything this morning and .  At least I can use set points for the salmon tonight.


----------



## pjlla

robinb said:


> I usually *try* to eat "okay" during the weekend and then knuckle down and eat only within my dailies for the rest of the week, but that doesn't seem to be working as well as I wanted it to.  So ... I will at least be tracking everything this week.  Anyway, I just tracked everything this morning and .  At least I can use set points for the salmon tonight.



Sorry about your knee.  I started having knee pain after starting Jillian Michael's 30 day shred over a year ago.  I (stupidly) kept doing the workouts, but after a few months I had to stop.  The knee pain took several months to totally go away.  I only do the 30 day shred on occasion now... not sure exactly what it was that bothered my knee....  I still do squats and lunges without much difficulty.  Maybe it was just a coincidence, but I can sympathize anyhow.

What you said about the weekend thing is TOTALLY me!  I have a huge splurge meal ( or day) on Friday or Saturday usually and then stick to just 18 daily points for Sun-Thur/Fri.  It kind of stinks because I am frequently still hungry at the end of the day (occasionally I use use an activity point or two, but not often).  But you know what... the weekends where I keep in better control... I have a better weigh in the next Friday... GO FIGURE!!  I didn't have my splurge last weekend because I was just returning from a short trip to Disney and was anxious to lose the pound I gained while there... well I ended up losing that pound, plus the pound I had gained the week BEFORE that, plus a little bit!  All because I kept in control during the weekend.  It really opened my eyes and will help me redefine my "splurge" day(s)......................P


----------



## GSD4ME

robinb said:


> Tena, I'm sorry about your injury. It must be particularly frustrating after your great last week. I too injured myself a couple weeks ago. My knee has been aching and I went to the doctor and he gave me a knee brace. I tried to run in it and it KILLED my knee so I was out of commission for a whole week. Back when the Walking Challenge started I was going to walk/run it. Now I'm just going to walk it. *sigh* BTW, I just figured out your name: German Shepard Dogs For Me. I can be a little slow sometimes . My BIL has a GSD and she is the sweetest thing .


 
*Thanks, Robin!  I actually had an x-ray taken on Friday, so I'm waiting for the results.  REALLY hoping that it's tendonitis and NOT a stress fracture.  * *Hope your knee is doing better!*

*Yep, GSD4ME is for "German Shepherd Dog for Me."  That was actually my license plate when we lived in Virginia.  My husband's was GSD4ME2.  They really are the sweetest dogs - and too darned smart!  Ours now know what we're spelling when we spell out, feed, food, treat, etc.  They haven't figured out Milkbone yet, but I'm sure they will soon enough - LOL!*


----------



## AmberHeartsDisney

Hi! I'm new to this thread!

I'm Amber 25 and overweight! i was 232.2 at my heaviest 164 at my adult lowest and am currently 193. 


I went to the doctors yesterday for my yearly check up and i had gain 30 pounds since i last seen her a year ago  she was not very happy!

I have been doing WW on and off for years. and i know it works but i have been *SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO* lacking motivation. I look in the mirror and i really dislike what i see but i keep eating bad.

Id like to get some of this weight off before Disney in nov/dec.

well thats my story!


----------



## wdwfan6




----------



## GSD4ME

Well, the x-ray of my foot was normal, so I'm going with tendonitis and NOT a stress fracture (even though a stress fracture wouldn't show up until after it's started to heal).  I haven't been able to work out for the past two weeks and it's killing me!!!  My foot is somewhat better, though, so I may try to run this weekend a little bit.  Believe it or not, walking actually hurts but running doesn't!

I don't even wanna get on the scale tomorrow . . .


----------



## mrzrich

Just had a piece of my son's Ice Cream Birthday cake.  It was 12 points

I had weeklies alotted for it.  I have to say, it wasn't worth it.  Next time I think I'll opt for a much smaller portion.


----------



## MA pigletfan

Hi Everyone 
  So ...after a gain last week of .6...i lost this week..but only .4!  I was really hoping for better..but at least its a loss and I know that i worked out much more this week..my body "looks" better to me and feels better..so that is good. I don't know about any of you, but sometimes when I see such a slooooow progression I really get down on myself..I keep thinking.."I should have lost more"..I mean who can't lose at least a pound a week!?? Apparently me!..so aggravating...BUT instead of wallowing I am just going to keep doing what I am doing , maybe not use ALL my extra points this week and see what happens...hope everyone is having a good Friday


----------



## robinb

Well ... my x-ray came back and I have arthritis in my right knee.  I am STILL waiting to see a physical therapist.  I don't see one until next week so I am in a holding pattern with the C25K thing.  I managed to walk almost 3 miles yesterday and I am going to do the WW Challenge walk today (note to self, take ibuprofen first).  I was going to go it outside but it's raining so I think I'll just do it on the treadmill at the YMCA.  You can just set it to 5K and go.

My weigh-in isn't for another 45 minutes, but I think I'm just going to maintain.  I'm not unhappy with that since I had a 3-day weekend of hot dogs, burgers and beer.   I went to 2 Cubs games (and Uno's pizza for dinner) and then Memorial day.  So ... being the same will be good .  I will probably show a tiny weight loss because I have my lightweight Nike exercise shorts on.  They help with that uncomfortable thigh rubbing thing when I walk or jog.


----------



## Disney Dad Canada

Just found this thread and thought I'd put in my 2 cents (Canadian).

I'm a single dad with three great kids, ds(10) and twin DD(6). I need to lose around 100 pounds, and joined weight watchers about a month ago.

So far I've lost 3.2 pounds (I was going well until our 9 day trip to WDW last week), and I want to be 50 to 75 pounds lighter by our next trip in March 2011.

My good news is I went to buy pants today, and bought a size SMALLER rather than bigger. I know it's still way to big (40 inch waste), but it's a start.


----------



## 3girlsfun

Hello fellow WW Disers! I wanted to introduce myself. 

I am a mother of 3 who started out my WW's journey needing to lose at least 50 pounds.

I am currently on about my 4th month of WW, and have hit a wall. I completely got bored with eating on the diet, although, I will say I am by no means eating horribly like I was. I have not actually kept up with my points in about 3 to 4 weeks. I have managed to lose a couple of weeks (just barely, about a pound, when I use to lose about 2-3 per week when I was counting.) I also got out of work for the summer about 2 weeks ago, and that is not good for the diet either. I must get back on the wagon! I don't know what my problem is, its like I lost some of the weight, went down a size or two, and now, I can't make myself get back to business. I have lost a total of 32 pounds, which I am very proud about, but, I still need to lose 10-15 pounds. 

I have also been running, and will finish Couch to 5k next week, and I am signed up to run my first 5k a week from Saturday. (Which I think the running is part of the problem, I think in my mind I think since I am exercising, I can eat extra here and there....) I am proud of my progress, and am planning for a 1/2 Marathon in November and also the Princess 1/2 at Disney in February. 

So, advice, how do I get over this hump?  I know I need to just start counting again, and get back to business, but, I just can't make myself!!!!


----------



## CptJackSparrowsGirl

I joined Weight Watchers Monday and got on track yesturday and today.  
Its wonderful to be able to eat alot of the foods I can. 
I just got done making and eating chicken and corn on the cob!!  
I love this


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

I haven't posted in a while.  I was going along very well, doing Jillian Michael's videos, and tracking.  Then I hurt my knee and had to take a break from the videos.  Last week I was up .4 but I started walking again and this week I was down 1.4 pounds.  I was hoping to be down under 200 pounds before my birthday in May, but that didn't happen, so now I am hoping to be down under 200 before the end of June.

3girlsfun how exciting to be about to run a 5K!  I walked 5K last Saturday, but haven't done any running since high school and I wasn't very good at running then either.  I have a lot of admiration for runners.  As for tracking, I would just start with breakfast tomorrow and then lunch  and dinner.  Keep track of your activity points earned and eat your weekly points then eat your activity points if you still feel hungry.  Good Luck!


----------



## mrzrich

Hey guys, spent the last few days in the hospital with a gallstone attack.  I had my gallbladder removed last year and thought that would be the end of it, but apparently you can still make stones.  DR says its fairly common in people who have drastically changed their eating habits for the better or the worse.

He feels that now that I am cleaned out again I should be good to go.

I hope so.  Lost 7 pounds this week, but thats because I couldn't stomach anything since Saturday.  I've been on clear liquids the last few days, but may try some soup tonight.


----------



## GSD4ME

MrzRich - I hope you are feeling better now!!

Sounds like a bunch of us have been having a rough time lately . . . my foot is getting better (really do think it was tendonitis and - thankfully - not a stress fracture), but I haven't worked out in almost 3 weeks, so I've kind of let the diet slide a bit as well.  BUT - I'm going to get back to running starting on Sunday!!

Hope everyone has a great weekend . . .

Tena


----------



## CptJackSparrowsGirl

I'm wondering, when does weightlose really begin after starting weight watchers?


----------



## OneBadApple

Hi all,

I just found this thread and would love to join in.  I joined WW 10 years ago and lost 36 lbs in 6 months.  Over the next 5 years I kept it off, but after that I start putting it back on.  On Jan 2 of this year, I was almost back to my original starting weight from 10 years ago.  Since then I have lost 23 pounds and only have less than 2 lbs to go to reach my goal.  I'm really hoping to be there on my next weigh in this coming Saturday.  I'm still doing it the way the program was set up 10 years ago, and since I have lost 23 lbs I know that it works.  I'm also not counting activity points, but have bumped up my daily point allowance up by 2 points per day.

Yesterday I had 20 points:
1/2C oatmeal
1C 1% milk
3 slices Canadian bacon
Shakeology (Made with 1% milk)
tuna with light mayo on Arnold Sandwich thins
Progresso Light Chicken Noodle soup
2 pieces of 1pt chocolate.

60 minutes cycling class
15 minutes running on treadmill

Yesterday was bad as I had no fruits or veggies.


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

I missed weigh-in last week, so today I went in.  I had been on a plateau of sorts, losing very slowly.  But I swam a little and walked a lot, tracked my points and I lost 6.2 pounds.  So now I have lost 69 pounds!

A quick tip for summer time, a small peach (less than 6 oz) is 0 points according to the Complete Food Companion!  Yummy!  

This week is going to be hard, because today is my son's birthday, I made him a cake, then another friend has her daughter's birthday party Saturday, and my son's birthday party is on Sunday.


----------



## mrzrich

Weighed in last night.  Down 2 lbs.  For a total of 22 lbs.  1 more pound to my 10% goal.


----------



## OneBadApple

Dreamer & Wisher said:


> I missed weigh-in last week, so today I went in.  I had been on a plateau of sorts, losing very slowly.  But I swam a little and walked a lot, tracked my points and I lost 6.2 pounds.  So now I have lost 69 pounds!
> 
> A quick tip for summer time, a small peach (less than 6 oz) is 0 points according to the Complete Food Companion!  Yummy!
> 
> This week is going to be hard, because today is my son's birthday, I made him a cake, then another friend has her daughter's birthday party Saturday, and my son's birthday party is on Sunday.





mrzrich said:


> Weighed in last night.  Down 2 lbs.  For a total of 22 lbs.  1 more pound to my 10% goal.



Congrats to you both on the weight loss.


----------



## disykat

Does any one else find themselves LOVING the stickers?  

I finally lost 15 lbs after a three week plateau so I got another 5 pound sticker!  In the next month, I'm hoping for my 10% goal, 20 pounds, and my 16 week stay and succeed award.

I never thought I'd be so excited about stickers, etc.  but, I admit it, I am!


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

disykat said:


> Does any one else find themselves LOVING the stickers?
> 
> I finally lost 15 lbs after a three week plateau so I got another 5 pound sticker!  In the next month, I'm hoping for my 10% goal, 20 pounds, and my 16 week stay and succeed award.
> 
> I never thought I'd be so excited about stickers, etc.  but, I admit it, I am!


Plateaus are so frustrating, congratulations on breaking through!

I love stickers too, and the keyring and charms are really nice rewards!

BRAVO!


----------



## joha

Hi peeps!
Congrats on the weight loss. I love the stickers as well...
Finally made my 10%! Hope to keep the momentum going.


----------



## Karalea

Hi All!

I weigh in tonight and hoping for more stickers either this week or next.   Another 3.2 lbs and I get my 5% sticker and my 10 lb sticker.   I really want that 10 lb sticker.  I was so proud of my 5 lb sticker I showed it to my entire family.  They didn't get it.       I am glad I am not the only one who thinks those things they are great.

This is the 1st plan in 20 years that I have been successful on and feel like I can actually stick to for life.     It is going slow - 6.8 lbs in 4 weeks but I am finally lossing


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

There is a recipe on Weight Watcher's .com that I am making tonight

Slow Cooker Burritos, they are great, my husband and daughter love them.  DS doesn't eat much meat so he doesn't care for them, I just make him a cheese quesadilla and he is happy.  

Using the slow cooker in the summer is great, you can fix it and leave it for the afternoon and come home to something yummy!  ANd it doesn't heat up the kitchen.


----------



## OneBadApple

Karalea said:


> Hi All!
> 
> I weigh in tonight and hoping for more stickers either this week or next.   Another 3.2 lbs and I get my 5% sticker and my 10 lb sticker.   I really want that 10 lb sticker.  I was so proud of my 5 lb sticker I showed it to my entire family.  They didn't get it.       I am glad I am not the only one who thinks those things they are great.
> 
> This is the 1st plan in 20 years that I have been successful on and feel like I can actually stick to for life.     It is going slow - 6.8 lbs in 4 weeks but I am finally lossing



Good luck on your weigh in.


----------



## OneBadApple

Dreamer & Wisher said:


> There is a recipe on Weight Watcher's .com that I am making tonight
> 
> Slow Cooker Burritos, they are great, my husband and daughter love them.  DS doesn't eat much meat so he doesn't care for them, I just make him a cheese quesadilla and he is happy.
> 
> Using the slow cooker in the summer is great, you can fix it and leave it for the afternoon and come home to something yummy!  ANd it doesn't heat up the kitchen.



I'll have to go check it out.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

I just discovered this thread today.  Mind if I join in?  I've been a Lifetime Member since March 2007 and lost 70lbs.  I find that it's a daily struggle to keep if all off.  I go to my meetings and track everything (I actually plan my meals for the week every week) and just joined e-tools about a month ago.  I love that tracker!  It's hard some days not to slip back into the old ways and just eat everything in sight.  Some days I feel that I'm just one bite away from a major binge.

Anyway, congratulations to all of you on your weight losses.
I'm really enjoying this thread.


----------



## Sandi

Hi there,

I'm a lifetimer, too.  I lapsed, however, and am back on the weight loss train.  So far so good and look to be back at my goal weight in a few months.

In the intervening time, I have a trip to WDW scheduled (yea!).  Is anyone aware of any website or other tool that has calculated the points values for any counter service restaurants at WDW?  I know I can try to figure things out for myself, but if someone else has done the work, I'd love to find that.

Thanks for any help!


----------



## robinb

Hi everyone!  I have now been doing WW for a year and managed to lose a whopping 18 lbs.  OK ... I had some bad personal bumps in the road (my mom was in the hospital for all of August and I ate out 3 meals of comfort food per day) but even so I have been on a terrible plateau for _months_.  I finally broke it today .  I lost 3.8 lbs since my last weigh in on 6/2 and that is A LOT for me.  I had a long talk today with my leader and I am going to be tracking and showing her my tracker every week.  I think that will help.  I am HOPING for my 10% goal next week even with the big holiday weekend ahead of me.

I think that part of my plateau problem was two-fold.  First of all, I lose a point every time I go down to the next 10's spot and I really didn't want to do that.  Secondly, I am around the weight where I was the LAST time I tried to seriously lose weight so I feel like I am still just starting.  It's not a real success yet since I am still at what I consider my "fat weight".  *sigh*

Once I lose another 10 lbs I'll feel like I am am really going.

The good news is that my leader says that I should have no problem on maintenance since I am going low and slow and it's obvious that I can maintain my weight.  I don't know if she was half kidding or not .

Anyway ... today is the start of a new week for me.  I hope to add some more walking since my physical therapy seems to be working.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

robinb said:


> Hi everyone!  I have now been doing WW for a year and managed to lose a whopping 18 lbs.  OK ... I had some bad personal bumps in the road (my mom was in the hospital for all of August and I ate out 3 meals of comfort food per day) but even so I have been on a terrible plateau for _months_.  I finally broke it today .  I lost 3.8 lbs since my last weigh in on 6/2 and that is A LOT for me.  I had a long talk today with my leader and I am going to be tracking and showing her my tracker every week.  I think that will help.  I am HOPING for my 10% goal next week even with the big holiday weekend ahead of me.
> 
> I think that part of my plateau problem was two-fold.  First of all, I lose a point every time I go down to the next 10's spot and I really didn't want to do that.  Secondly, I am around the weight where I was the LAST time I tried to seriously lose weight so I feel like I am still just starting.  It's not a real success yet since I am still at what I consider my "fat weight".  *sigh*
> 
> Once I lose another 10 lbs I'll feel like I am am really going.
> 
> The good news is that my leader says that I should have no problem on maintenance since I am going low and slow and it's obvious that I can maintain my weight.  I don't know if she was half kidding or not .
> 
> Anyway ... today is the start of a new week for me.  I hope to add some more walking since my physical therapy seems to be working.



I'm glad you finally broken the plateau and congratulations on your 3.8lbs      

I'm sure your leader wasn't kidding you when she said you would do well on maintenance -- I think she would know what she's talking about and I also think that she wouldn't be allowed to lie to you.

Please don't dismiss all of your hard work and your weight loss by saying that you still consider yourself to be at your "fat weight".  Visualize 18 pounds of butter sitting on your counter and you may be able to change how you look at that.

Good luck with your next 10lbs!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

I have 8 pounds to lose and I'm going for 1 pound per week.  Anyone else want to make a commitment for over the summer?


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

I'm talking to myself, aren't I?!


----------



## mrzrich

Nah, just normally slower on weekends, and this weekend being a holiday mad it even slower.

I had a rough weekend, chicken wings and Long Island Iced Tea

But did get on the treadmill tonight.


----------



## sjms71

I've been doing WW(meetings) since the end of October.  I have lost about 43 LBS.  Would like to have a goal of 8 more pounds by September's Disney vacation.  However, I had a really tough holiday weekend too.  Although I did walk a lot the last few days I just feel my eating wasn't the best.  I'll be lucky if I break even at this weeks weigh in.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

Well, I missed by goal of 1lb for this week but I am down 0.6.     Since I can't post myself a sticker, I'm giving myself a smiley guy.  Normally, I weigh in on Wednesday morning around 9:30 but this week I weighed in yesterday after lunch so that may have made a little bit of a difference.  My goal was 8lbs in 8 weeks and at the moment I have 7.4 lbs to lose and 7 weeks to go.  I weighed in exactly 1lb below my goal but I have an upcoming trip to Disney and I know I'll gain between 7 & 10 pounds while there (because it's all about the food for me!) so I want to get down as much as I can before I go so that I dont have to worry about what I'm eating and also so that I wont have as much to lose when I return if I'm above my goal.

I want to commit to sticking with my points this week.  Maybe by telling everyone that this is what I want to do I will make myself more accountable.  I can usually do really well for the first few days but once the weekend arrives, I usually lose my momentum and start eating points that I dont actually have.  I dont excerise on purpose so I dont earn any extra points that way.

So today already I've had 3pts for breakfast (cereal + milk), 5 pts for lunch (cantaloupe + cottage cheese) and dinner tonight is 8 pts -- my FIL's homemade Italian sausage with rice and veggies.  Then, after dinner, a 2pt bowl of yogurt and cool whip.  Cant seem to get enough cool whip lately!    That uses up all 18 of my daily points allowance for today and 0 weekly points.

Anyway, wish me luck.  I need to lose 1.4 pounds this week!


----------



## sjms71

CdnBuzzFan said:


> Well, I missed by goal of 1lb for this week but I am down 0.6.     Since I can't post myself a sticker, I'm giving myself a smiley guy.  Normally, I weigh in on Wednesday morning around 9:30 but this week I weighed in yesterday after lunch so that may have made a little bit of a difference.  My goal was 8lbs in 8 weeks and at the moment I have 7.4 lbs to lose and 7 weeks to go.  I weighed in exactly 1lb below my goal but I have an upcoming trip to Disney and I know I'll gain between 7 & 10 pounds while there (because it's all about the food for me!) so I want to get down as much as I can before I go so that I dont have to worry about what I'm eating and also so that I wont have as much to lose when I return if I'm above my goal.
> 
> I want to commit to sticking with my points this week.  Maybe by telling everyone that this is what I want to do I will make myself more accountable.  I can usually do really well for the first few days but once the weekend arrives, I usually lose my momentum and start eating points that I dont actually have.  I dont excerise on purpose so I dont earn any extra points that way.
> 
> So today already I've had 3pts for breakfast (cereal + milk), 5 pts for lunch (cantaloupe + cottage cheese) and dinner tonight is 8 pts -- my FIL's homemade Italian sausage with rice and veggies.  Then, after dinner, a 2pt bowl of yogurt and cool whip.  Cant seem to get enough cool whip lately!    That uses up all 18 of my daily points allowance for today and 0 weekly points.
> 
> Anyway, wish me luck.  I need to lose 1.4 pounds this week!



Good Luck, you can do it.  I weigh in tomorrow morning.  Don't think it's going to be a good week for me.  I think for the first time since October I may be up.  It was a tough holiday weekend.  If I'm lucky I'll be the same as last week.  I've already walked 5 miles today and just got out of the pool, was doing lots of swimming and water exercises.  So, keep your fingers crossed for me.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

sjms71 said:


> Good Luck, you can do it.  I weigh in tomorrow morning.  Don't think it's going to be a good week for me.  I think for the first time since October I may be up.  It was a tough holiday weekend.  If I'm lucky I'll be the same as last week.  I've already walked 5 miles today and just got out of the pool, was doing lots of swimming and water exercises.  So, keep your fingers crossed for me.



They're crossed!  Post tomorrow and let us know.


----------



## mrzrich

Weighed in tonight.  Down 1.6 lbs! Got my 10% key chain!  I celebrated by buying myself the Electronic Food Scale that they sell at the meeting.  This is a major NSV for me because in the past I would have celebrated with a Big Mac or an Egg Roll.


----------



## sjms71

mrzrich said:


> Weighed in tonight.  Down 1.6 lbs! Got my 10% key chain!  I celebrated by buying myself the Electronic Food Scale that they sell at the meeting.  This is a major NSV for me because in the past I would have celebrated with a Big Mac or an Egg Roll.



Great Job!!!  I can't live without my WW food scale.  Love it.


----------



## OneBadApple

mrzrich said:


> Weighed in tonight.  Down 1.6 lbs! Got my 10% key chain!  I celebrated by buying myself the Electronic Food Scale that they sell at the meeting.  This is a major NSV for me because in the past I would have celebrated with a Big Mac or an Egg Roll.



Congrats!!!!  I couldn't live without my digital scale.  It is one of the best gadgets I ever bought.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

mrzrich said:


> Weighed in tonight.  Down 1.6 lbs! Got my 10% key chain!  I celebrated by buying myself the Electronic Food Scale that they sell at the meeting.  This is a major NSV for me because in the past I would have celebrated with a Big Mac or an Egg Roll.



Wonderful!  Congratulations.  I love that scale.  I don't own it but I borrowed one for about a week and fell totally in love with it.  I'm waiting for my current scale to break so I can get that one.


----------



## sjms71

Boy my day has been crazy.  Anyway, as suspected I was up .2lbs. But that's ok, although I would have much rather of lost weight these things happen especially over a holiday weekend.  I have been doing WW since the end of October and only have had a gain one other time so not bad.  I would love to meet my goal of 9 lbs in the next 10 weeks.  However, I would be just as happy if I hit my 50 lb mark (7.6 lbs more) in that time frame.  Keep up the good work everyone!!!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

Well...it's been a pretty good week as far as sticking to my 18 daily points goes.  It's almost supper time on Saturday and I have three full days left and 16 weekly points allowance points left.  I was down this morning and I'm still hoping for at least 1.4 at the scale on Wednesday morning.

I bought a box of the chocolate caramel bars last week that are stale.      I need to remember to return those when I'm at my meeting.

So how have the rest of you been doing so far this week?


----------



## LuluLovesDisney

To get to my goal, I need to lose about 50 lbs. It is very daunting and I think sometimes the further you feel from goal the easier it is to give up or start "tomorrow". I did well today, even at my niece's birthday party- 4 pts at breakfast, 12 pts at the barbecue for lunchand 5 pts for dessert and coffee plus a 5 pt. dinner at home. 26 pts total  Under my 28 pt. limit.


----------



## mrzrich

LuluLovesDisney said:


> To get to my goal, I need to lose about 50 lbs. It is very daunting and I think sometimes the further you feel from goal the easier it is to give up or start "tomorrow". I did well today, even at my niece's birthday party- 4 pts at breakfast, 12 pts at the barbecue for lunchand 5 pts for dessert and coffee plus a 5 pt. dinner at home. 26 pts total  Under my 28 pt. limit.



Is 28 point your daily allowance?  There is no 28 pt LIMIT.  You MUST eat at least 28 points a day (If that is you daily target)  The weekly 35 points are for times when you eat more that the daily point allowance, but you are never supposed to eat LESS than your daily point allowance.


----------



## sjms71

LuluLovesDisney said:


> To get to my goal, I need to lose about 50 lbs. It is very daunting and I think sometimes the further you feel from goal the easier it is to give up or start "tomorrow". I did well today, even at my niece's birthday party- 4 pts at breakfast, 12 pts at the barbecue for lunchand 5 pts for dessert and coffee plus a 5 pt. dinner at home. 26 pts total  Under my 28 pt. limit.



Try not to focus on the "big" number.  When I first started WW I had to lose 71 lbs. to get to my goal.  It was freaking me out.  Then I decided I was going to focus on getting my 5lb stickers.  When I got to the point that lbs. lost was greater than what I had left to lose I knew I could do it.  I only have 28 lbs to go now.  You can do it!!!!


----------



## OneBadApple

LuluLovesDisney said:


> To get to my goal, I need to lose about 50 lbs. It is very daunting and I think sometimes the further you feel from goal the easier it is to give up or start "tomorrow". I did well today, even at my niece's birthday party- 4 pts at breakfast, 12 pts at the barbecue for lunchand 5 pts for dessert and coffee plus a 5 pt. dinner at home. 26 pts total  Under my 28 pt. limit.



You need to set up smaller goals that will get you to your overall goal.  It is so much easier to focus and succeed on those smaller goals.



mrzrich said:


> Is 28 point your daily allowance?  There is no 28 pt LIMIT.  You MUST eat at least 28 points a day (If that is you daily target)  The weekly 35 points are for times when you eat more that the daily point allowance, but you are never supposed to eat LESS than your daily point allowance.



This is so important.  You should never go under your daily point allowance.  That is the minimum amount of calories your body needs to function effectively.


----------



## LuluLovesDisney

Thanks guys. It is very different to think I *have* to eat that much. I am used to diets where your limit is 1400 calories, so you aim for 1350, 1370, etc. So, it is good to think I have extras to use, with my weekly points. I am sure I will want to use them more when I drop into a lower points allowance as I lose weight. Thanks for the advice. 

I also like the idea of focusing just on the first 5 lbs or the 10% GOAL. I think that will help, it is so hard because I am going to a party this weekend and I know I've gained 20 lbs since I last saw these people!  The old me would use that as a reason to give up, but I have 6 days, maybe I can lose a pound of two- not gain more. I have to try to be reasonable. No magic cures. 

I am going grocery shopping today, too. My first big grocery shop since starting WW (I just moved so we've been doing a lot of eating at my parents and take out) Any advice on the best items to buy? I am getting some egg whites/egg beaters for omelets and fruits and veggies. Maybe some WW popsicles?


----------



## sjms71

LuluLovesDisney said:


> Thanks guys. It is very different to think I *have* to eat that much. I am used to diets where your limit is 1400 calories, so you aim for 1350, 1370, etc. So, it is good to think I have extras to use, with my weekly points. I am sure I will want to use them more when I drop into a lower points allowance as I lose weight. Thanks for the advice.
> 
> I also like the idea of focusing just on the first 5 lbs or the 10% GOAL. I think that will help, it is so hard because I am going to a party this weekend and I know I've gained 20 lbs since I last saw these people!  The old me would use that as a reason to give up, but I have 6 days, maybe I can lose a pound of two- not gain more. I have to try to be reasonable. No magic cures.
> 
> I am going grocery shopping today, too. My first big grocery shop since starting WW (I just moved so we've been doing a lot of eating at my parents and take out) Any advice on the best items to buy? I am getting some egg whites/egg beaters for omelets and fruits and veggies. Maybe some WW popsicles?



Do you like hummus?  I make hard boil eggs scoop out the yolks and put hummus in it.  Yum!  Also, if you are having trouble eating all your points choose higher point items like 2% milk, regular cheese things like that.  So, you're not eating more food but getting in your points.  Love the WW dark chocolate/rasberry pops.


----------



## OneBadApple

LuluLovesDisney said:


> Thanks guys. It is very different to think I *have* to eat that much. I am used to diets where your limit is 1400 calories, so you aim for 1350, 1370, etc. So, it is good to think I have extras to use, with my weekly points. I am sure I will want to use them more when I drop into a lower points allowance as I lose weight. Thanks for the advice.
> 
> I also like the idea of focusing just on the first 5 lbs or the 10% GOAL. I think that will help, it is so hard because I am going to a party this weekend and I know I've gained 20 lbs since I last saw these people!  The old me would use that as a reason to give up, but I have 6 days, maybe I can lose a pound of two- not gain more. I have to try to be reasonable. No magic cures.
> 
> I am going grocery shopping today, too. My first big grocery shop since starting WW (I just moved so we've been doing a lot of eating at my parents and take out) Any advice on the best items to buy? I am getting some egg whites/egg beaters for omelets and fruits and veggies. Maybe some WW popsicles?



For snacks I love Yoplait Yogurt and 1 point of granola.  Get some lean cuts of meat: chicken, fish, 95% FF ground beef, etc.  Breyers has some low points ice cream bars and sandwiches.  They are delish.

Try to plan your meals before you go shopping.


----------



## 1DisneyQueen

Can I join in?  I am in need of a good butt kickin and who better to do than you fellow WW'ers.

My name is Dee and I have been doing WW at work and using e-tools to track since October.  I am pleased with the number of pounds I have lost.  I am not pleased with how I look.  Nobody has noticed that I have lost weight, or they are not saying anything.  I have gone from a 26 to an 18.  I obviously have a ways to go, but am not focusing on a number.

My issue comes from the fact that I do not work out (anymore).  I hate to sweat so I am no longer walking anymore.  My son gave me a free one month membership with a personal trainer to the gym.  I cannot seem to find time to go.  I had a goal for July 29th and it is not looking good.  I wanted to be toner and instead I am getting flabbier.  I want my hip to be a little smaller too as well as my gut.  Now I have run out of "goog" excuses.  I feel like I hit a brick wall and do not understand why I cannot break through it, climb over it or walk around it.  ANYONE...please provide me som inspiration or a different perspective.


----------



## mrzrich

1DisneyQueen said:


> Can I join in?  I am in need of a good butt kickin and who better to do than you fellow WW'ers.
> 
> My name is Dee and I have been doing WW at work and using e-tools to track since October.  I am pleased with the number of pounds I have lost.  I am not pleased with how I look.  Nobody has noticed that I have lost weight, or they are not saying anything.  I have gone from a 26 to an 18.  I obviously have a ways to go, but am not focusing on a number.
> 
> My issue comes from the fact that I do not work out (anymore).  I hate to sweat so I am no longer walking anymore.  My son gave me a free one month membership with a personal trainer to the gym.  I cannot seem to find time to go.  I had a goal for July 29th and it is not looking good.  I wanted to be toner and instead I am getting flabbier.  I want my hip to be a little smaller too as well as my gut.  Now I have run out of "goog" excuses.  I feel like I hit a brick wall and do not understand why I cannot break through it, climb over it or walk around it.  ANYONE...please provide me som inspiration or a different perspective.



I too struggle with motivation to exercise.  The couch just looks so inviting whenI get home from work.

Since I am acting like a child, I have decided to treat myself like one.  I am starting a sticker chart.  Each day I exercise, I get a star.  When I earn 10 stars I will buy myself something small under $20 like music for my ipod or a beauty product.  When I get 50 stickers I will buy myself something nicer (Thinking clothes or shoes)  I plan to think of new goals as I go along.  (How many stickers for a WDW trip?)  This is good for me because I am the kind of person who NEVER buys herself anything.  The one rule I have is that the reward CAN NOT BE FOOD.  

My ULTIMATE goal is to do the Disney Half marathon, but as a person who has NEVER been atheletic in her life it seems like an insurmantable goal.  I have tried C25K a few times.  I can't even get through the first day!

BTW I also understand about nobody noticing.  I wear scrubs to work, so nobody ever notices weight loss on me.  Another disappointing time in my life was when I was pregnant.  Nobody commented on that either...I was always big, so people couldn't even tell I was pregnant.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

LuluLovesDisney said:


> To get to my goal, I need to lose about 50 lbs. It is very daunting and I think sometimes the further you feel from goal the easier it is to give up or start "tomorrow". I did well today, even at my niece's birthday party- 4 pts at breakfast, 12 pts at the barbecue for lunchand 5 pts for dessert and coffee plus a 5 pt. dinner at home. 26 pts total  Under my 28 pt. limit.



Another reason for eating all of your points is that its easier to get in all of your daily requirements if you do.  I'm finding this to be a struggle at 18 points -- you should have no problem at 28.  It's also important to eat them all because you dont want to get hungry because this could lead to over eating.

We also need to lose weight at a health rate.  Not eating enough calories in your day could cause you to lose weight at an unhealthy and unsustainable rate.  Quick fixes are all the rage these days but our health is what should matter most to us.  We didn't gain the weight overnight and we can't realistically expect to lose it all overnight.

As for it being overwhelming, it sure can be!  But as others have already said, set yourself small realistic goals and celebrate your accomplishments (but not with food  ).  Remember, it's a lifestyle change.  Someone said that you cant become the person you want to become until you stop being the person you are.

Good luck with your goal setting and with reaching your milestones!!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

mrzrich said:


> Since I am acting like a child, I have decided to treat myself like one.  I am starting a sticker chart.  Each day I exercise, I get a star.  When I earn 10 stars I will buy myself something small under $20 like music for my ipod or a beauty product.  When I get 50 stickers I will buy myself something nicer (Thinking clothes or shoes)  I plan to think of new goals as I go along.  (How many stickers for a WDW trip?)  This is good for me because I am the kind of person who NEVER buys herself anything.  The one rule I have is that the reward CAN NOT BE FOOD.
> 
> My ULTIMATE goal is to do the Disney Half marathon, but as a person who has NEVER been atheletic in her life it seems like an insurmantable goal.  I have tried C25K a few times.  I can't even get through the first day!



I love your idea of rewarding yourself with the stickers!  That's excellent motivation.  I also hope you do eventually get to do the Disney Half marathon.  Good Luck!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

I made it out of the weekend with 9 WPA points left.  Two days to go before my Wednesday AM weigh-in and it's looking good!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

1DisneyQueen said:


> Can I join in?  I am in need of a good butt kickin and who better to do than you fellow WW'ers.
> 
> My name is Dee and I have been doing WW at work and using e-tools to track since October.  I am pleased with the number of pounds I have lost.  I am not pleased with how I look.  Nobody has noticed that I have lost weight, or they are not saying anything.  I have gone from a 26 to an 18.  I obviously have a ways to go, but am not focusing on a number.
> 
> My issue comes from the fact that I do not work out (anymore).  I hate to sweat so I am no longer walking anymore.  My son gave me a free one month membership with a personal trainer to the gym.  I cannot seem to find time to go.  I had a goal for July 29th and it is not looking good.  I wanted to be toner and instead I am getting flabbier.  I want my hip to be a little smaller too as well as my gut.  Now I have run out of "goog" excuses.  I feel like I hit a brick wall and do not understand why I cannot break through it, climb over it or walk around it.  ANYONE...please provide me som inspiration or a different perspective.



Hi Dee!  Thanks for joining the thread.  You know what, you're not losing weight for anyone but yourself so dont let it bother you that no one has notice yet.  Be proud of your accomplishments so far.  You are to be congratulated for what you've done!  I had to lose over 30 pounds before even I started to notice it on myself!  It will come.  After a while people will begin to notice and start to compliment you.  Some people who hadn't seen me for a while were afraid to say anything to me because they thought I may be losing weight because of an illness!

The important thing is to remember that you are doing this for *you *and because you want to be healthier!  Just keep that in focus.


----------



## sjms71

CdnBuzzFan said:


> Hi Dee!  Thanks for joining the thread.  You know what, you're not losing weight for anyone but yourself so dont let it bother you that no one has notice yet.  Be proud of your accomplishments so far.  You are to be congratulated for what you've done!  I had to lose over 30 pounds before even I started to notice it on myself!  It will come.  After a while people will begin to notice and start to compliment you.  Some people who hadn't seen me for a while were afraid to say anything to me because they thought I may be losing weight because of an illness!
> 
> The important thing is to remember that you are doing this for *you *and because you want to be healthier!  Just keep that in focus.



This is so true.  I've seen people that I haven't seen for a while and they say nothing.  Not that I need a pat on the back.  But that exact thing happened to DH's Aunt.  She lost a lot of weight do to stage 4 cancer.  She saw someone that she hadn't seen for a while and they told her she looked great and what did she do to lose the weight.  Well, as you could imagine she said cancer.  So, I always think of that.  


You are doing this for you like PP said.  I just bought another smaller size in a pair of shorts.  Can't remember the last time I was in a 10!!!  I started out at a tight 18.  Keep up the good work everyone.  Can't wait to hear everyone's weigh in results for this week.


----------



## robinb

I made a really big change this week.  I went to the Simply Filling Technique (aka "Core") instead of counting points.  I wasn't eating a lot of processed foods to begin with and I was ready to try it.  I struggled a bit my first weekend (bratwurst and beer!) but things are looking up.  I went to a play last night and we picnicked before the play.  Unfortunately, I didn't have enough time to cook so we grabbed take out at Trader Joes.  I got brown rice California Roll and brown rice Tuna rolls and both were "Filling Foods" so they were "free" to me.  I am currently cooking some chicken on the grill and an "unstuffed zucchini salad" recipe I found on the SFT board on the WW site.  I'll share it if it turns out good .


----------



## LMO429

1DisneyQueen said:


> Can I join in?  I am in need of a good butt kickin and who better to do than you fellow WW'ers.
> 
> My name is Dee and I have been doing WW at work and using e-tools to track since October.  I am pleased with the number of pounds I have lost.  I am not pleased with how I look.  Nobody has noticed that I have lost weight, or they are not saying anything.  I have gone from a 26 to an 18.  I obviously have a ways to go, but am not focusing on a number.
> 
> My issue comes from the fact that I do not work out (anymore).  I hate to sweat so I am no longer walking anymore.  My son gave me a free one month membership with a personal trainer to the gym.  I cannot seem to find time to go.  I had a goal for July 29th and it is not looking good.  I wanted to be toner and instead I am getting flabbier.  I want my hip to be a little smaller too as well as my gut.  Now I have run out of "goog" excuses.  I feel like I hit a brick wall and do not understand why I cannot break through it, climb over it or walk around it.  ANYONE...please provide me som inspiration or a different perspective.



Would working out at home possibly help.  I know it does for me.  No more excuses about driving to and from a gym, worrying about what to wear or if people are looking at me.  There are so many great workout dvds on the market that might fit your schedule.

the cold hard truth is having muscle makes you look thinner. and Im not talking about body building muscles.  you just need to strength train 2 to 3 times a week to make so called problem areas take shape/or be the way you want them to be.  dieting alone will not correct your hips or your stomach, only strength training with cardio will do that... the older you get the less muscle you will have.  strength training decreases body fat and increases lean muscle mass..when you have lean muscle mass you actually burn MORE calories.


----------



## LMO429

Can I join in.  I joined weight watchers online in 2008 and lost 25 pounds..recently I gained 12 of those back.  I want to lose the 12 pounds in 12 weeks, which would be right before I go on my vacation at walt disney world.


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

1DisneyQueen said:


> Can I join in?  I am in need of a good butt kickin and who better to do than you fellow WW'ers.
> 
> My name is Dee and I have been doing WW at work and using e-tools to track since October.  I am pleased with the number of pounds I have lost.  I am not pleased with how I look.  Nobody has noticed that I have lost weight, or they are not saying anything.  I have gone from a 26 to an 18.  I obviously have a ways to go, but am not focusing on a number.
> 
> My issue comes from the fact that I do not work out (anymore).  I hate to sweat so I am no longer walking anymore.  My son gave me a free one month membership with a personal trainer to the gym.  I cannot seem to find time to go.  I had a goal for July 29th and it is not looking good.  I wanted to be toner and instead I am getting flabbier.  I want my hip to be a little smaller too as well as my gut.  Now I have run out of "goog" excuses.  I feel like I hit a brick wall and do not understand why I cannot break through it, climb over it or walk around it.  ANYONE...please provide me som inspiration or a different perspective.



Consider working out at home with the exercises on Weight Watchers Website, try a Jillian Michael's workkout video, water aerobics at a local pool or gym.  Swimming laps at a pool.

I too have been a little disappointed at people not noticing.  But my husband notices so that means a lot to me.  Some people may not say anything because they don't know what to say.  Is your WW Leader encouraging?  
Congratulations on getting down to a size 18!


----------



## 1DisneyQueen

CdnBuzzFan said:


> Hi Dee!  Thanks for joining the thread.  You know what, you're not losing weight for anyone but yourself so dont let it bother you that no one has notice yet.  Be proud of your accomplishments so far.  You are to be congratulated for what you've done!  I had to lose over 30 pounds before even I started to notice it on myself!  It will come.  After a while people will begin to notice and start to compliment you.  Some people who hadn't seen me for a while were afraid to say anything to me because they thought I may be losing weight because of an illness!
> 
> The important thing is to remember that you are doing this for *you *and because you want to be healthier!  Just keep that in focus.



I am totaly doing it ofr me.  I think I wanted or needed to validation that all I have done is visable.  Sadly, I have lost over 70 lbs.  I would think that would be visable.  I have another 50 to lose before I am at goal.  So the fact that I have lost half of me and no one notices, bothers me.  I am trying to keep my eye on the goal.  That is to be out of the 2's before my cruise.  I have 63 days.  I am very close to it and should be able to make it.  Thanks for the words of encouragement.  I am very pleased at what I have done.  The fact that I can go to any store and buy clothes it both wonderful and overwhelming.  I am used to shopping out of a catalog and buying mutiples of the same item in different colors.



Dreamer & Wisher said:


> Consider working out at home with the exercises on Weight Watchers Website, try a Jillian Michael's workkout video, water aerobics at a local pool or gym.  Swimming laps at a pool.
> 
> I too have been a little disappointed at people not noticing.  But my husband notices so that means a lot to me.  Some people may not say anything because they don't know what to say.  Is your WW Leader encouraging?
> Congratulations on getting down to a size 18!



I was working out at home and power walking and jogging.  I have lost interest.  I know my son means well.  He heard me talk about going and getting a personal trainer.  I think I need to dig deep down inside and and myself why I am not making myself a priority.

Again thanks


----------



## LMO429

According to my weight I should have 20 points per day.  I typically workout 6x a week for 45 mins to 1 hour.

My question is I feel like I always go over 20 points. Does anyone else go over the daily point allowance...is this ok encouraged?  I never went to a live meeting before so I am not sure.


----------



## OneBadApple

LMO429 said:


> According to my weight I should have 20 points per day.  I typically workout 6x a week for 45 mins to 1 hour.
> 
> My question is I feel like I always go over 20 points. Does anyone else go over the daily point allowance...is this ok encouraged?  I never went to a live meeting before so I am not sure.



I don't know if it is encouraged, but I give myself 2 points a day for working out, instead of counting my activity points.  It seems the weeks that I counted all my APs, I didn't do well at all on the scale.  My DPA was 18, but I used 20 and that worked great for me.  I also used my flex points when needed.


----------



## robinb

LMO429 said:


> According to my weight I should have 20 points per day.  I typically workout 6x a week for 45 mins to 1 hour.
> 
> My question is I feel like I always go over 20 points. Does anyone else go over the daily point allowance...is this ok encouraged?  I never went to a live meeting before so I am not sure.


Like someone else said earlier ... your 20 points is a MINIMUM not a MAXIMUM.  If you eat too little you can stall yourself just as easily as eating too much.  Add an average of 5 points per day from your Weekly points to your 20 Daily points and your are at 25 points (average) per day.  Your activity level earns you a minimum of 3 points more per day to an average of 28 points per day when you work out.  No wonder you can't stay below 20!  Your body needs more fuel.


----------



## LMO429

robinb said:


> Like someone else said earlier ... your 20 points is a MINIMUM not a MAXIMUM.  If you eat too little you can stall yourself just as easily as eating too much.  Add an average of 5 points per day from your Weekly points to your 20 Daily points and your are at 25 points (average) per day.  Your activity level earns you a minimum of 3 points more per day to an average of 28 points per day when you work out.  No wonder you can't stay below 20!  Your body needs more fuel.



I have to agree with you...i think you have to account for the activity points in your daily allowance otherwise I would be starving myself.

I do weight watchers but I also have a body bugg which lets me know how many calories I have eaten for the day.


----------



## tinkintraining

I live in the UK and recently joined WW in anticipation of my trip to Disney in the next few weeks.  I have lost 11lb in my first 3 weeks and hope to have lost a stone (14lb) by the time I hit Epcot.

I have been reading through the thread and your system of points counting sounds similar to ours.  Whilst I do not intend to be actively point counting on my holiday I currently have good intentions to make "sensible" choices when choosing what I will eat at meal times albeit I currently go to bed every night dreaming of bread and butter pudding at Raglan Road!!  My question is ..... can I buy such items as WW bread and yogurts etc in the supermarket.  At least this way when I am in the villa it will help me eat more healthily?  I assume you can get a plentiful supply of WW ready meals to throw in the microwave?

Sorry if you feel I am butting in not being American but I was just wondering.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

LMO429 said:


> I have to agree with you...i think you have to account for the activity points in your daily allowance otherwise I would be starving myself.
> 
> I do weight watchers but I also have a body bugg which lets me know how many calories I have eaten for the day.



We have to be careful though, because there is the tendency to over estimate how many points we have earned when we exercise.  Sometimes it difficult to judge the intensity level.  For example, just because we're sweating doesn't mean we're working hard -- maybe its just a hot day!  It's also important to give your body the points in protein after exercising too!


----------



## robinb

tinkintraining said:


> I live in the UK and recently joined WW in anticipation of my trip to Disney in the next few weeks.  I have lost 11lb in my first 3 weeks and hope to have lost a stone (14lb) by the time I hit Epcot.
> 
> I have been reading through the thread and your system of points counting sounds similar to ours.  Whilst I do not intend to be actively point counting on my holiday I currently have good intentions to make "sensible" choices when choosing what I will eat at meal times albeit I currently go to bed every night dreaming of bread and butter pudding at Raglan Road!!  My question is ..... can I buy such items as WW bread and yogurts etc in the supermarket.  At least this way when I am in the villa it will help me eat more healthily?  I assume you can get a plentiful supply of WW ready meals to throw in the microwave?
> 
> Sorry if you feel I am butting in not being American but I was just wondering.


You're not butting in at all!  Congratulations on your great weight loss .

There is a large variety of WW products here in the US including yogurt and frozen meals.  We don't have bread here but any high fiber low fat bread should do.  I would suggest that you look at some of your favorites and write down the point values the bring your point calculator with you into the grocery store and select items with point values that are close.  I personally eat very few WW branded items.  I gave up the frozen meals months ago and I can find better tasting and cheaper alternatives than the WW items.  

One thing to consider is that you don't deprive yourself or you will eat around what you really want trying to fill the emotional hole.  In many cases you end up eating more calories trying to substitute other less satisfying foods than just eating what you want.  So, have the bread pudding but have something lighter for dinner.  Also consider if you will be satisfied with nuked frozen meals while everyone else eats "real" food.   I see that the UK WW also has the "Simply Filling" Technique.  You may want to talk to your leader to learn about it earlier than you normally would.  Here in the US we learn about it in Week 6.  Sticking to Filling Foods on vacation is a lot easier than counting points.  If you do it for a couple of weeks before for go you should have the hang of it by the time your holiday starts.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

tinkintraining said:


> I live in the UK and recently joined WW in anticipation of my trip to Disney in the next few weeks.  I have lost 11lb in my first 3 weeks and hope to have lost a stone (14lb) by the time I hit Epcot.
> 
> I have been reading through the thread and your system of points counting sounds similar to ours.  Whilst I do not intend to be actively point counting on my holiday I currently have good intentions to make "sensible" choices when choosing what I will eat at meal times albeit I currently go to bed every night dreaming of bread and butter pudding at Raglan Road!!  My question is ..... can I buy such items as WW bread and yogurts etc in the supermarket.  At least this way when I am in the villa it will help me eat more healthily?  I assume you can get a plentiful supply of WW ready meals to throw in the microwave?
> 
> Sorry if you feel I am butting in not being American but I was just wondering.



Hi!  Welcome to the thread.  I'm not from the United States either.  I'm Canadian.

You should be able to buy all sorts of Weight Watcher products in the stores in the US.   We have lots available in Canada but the States has tonnes more.  You can get frozen meals for the microwave, breads, bagels, wraps, yogurt, frozen desserts, ice cream treats, individually wrapped cookies and cakes, frozen breakfast meals -- just about anything you would need.  

We can buy things like snack bars, smoothie mixes, candies and chip type snacks in our Canadian WW Centers that are not available in the grocery stores.  This may be different in the US though, I'm not sure.

Congratulations on your 11 pound loss.  I'm sure you'll get your 14 well before you hit EPCOT!


----------



## robinb

CdnBuzzFan said:


> We can buy things like snack bars, smoothie mixes, candies and chip type snacks in our Canadian WW Centers that are not available in the grocery stores.  This may be different in the US though, I'm not sure.


We have that stuff too.

I think this is the closest center to WDW (Hunter's Creek Plaza, zipcode 32837):
http://www.weightwatchers.com/util/...j7nmMKsD0RXakQP3riNEwoyGHL3XH55/R2YoRVnpxSQ==


----------



## sjms71

tinkintraining said:


> I live in the UK and recently joined WW in anticipation of my trip to Disney in the next few weeks.  I have lost 11lb in my first 3 weeks and hope to have lost a stone (14lb) by the time I hit Epcot.
> 
> I have been reading through the thread and your system of points counting sounds similar to ours.  Whilst I do not intend to be actively point counting on my holiday I currently have good intentions to make "sensible" choices when choosing what I will eat at meal times albeit I currently go to bed every night dreaming of bread and butter pudding at Raglan Road!!  My question is ..... can I buy such items as WW bread and yogurts etc in the supermarket.  At least this way when I am in the villa it will help me eat more healthily?  I assume you can get a plentiful supply of WW ready meals to throw in the microwave?
> 
> Sorry if you feel I am butting in not being American but I was just wondering.



Welcome!!!!  Lots of luck, keep us posted on your progress.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

robinb said:


> You're not butting in at all!  Congratulations on your great weight loss .
> 
> There is a large variety of WW products here in the US including yogurt and frozen meals.  We don't have bread here but any high fiber low fat bread should do.  I would suggest that you look at some of your favorites and write down the point values the bring your point calculator with you into the grocery store and select items with point values that are close.  I personally eat very few WW branded items.  I gave up the frozen meals months ago and I can find better tasting and cheaper alternatives than the WW items.



You don't have WW bread in the States?!!


----------



## robinb

CdnBuzzFan said:


> You don't have WW bread in the States?!!


I guess we might somewhere but I have never seen it.


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

CdnBuzzFan said:


> You don't have WW bread in the States?!!



I have seen it at my local Publix grocery store here in Georgia.  You may be able to find it at the Publix near the WDW resort as well.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

I weighed in this morning and I'm down 3.2 pounds for the week!!!!  I have 4.2 pounds and 6 weeks left.  Almost half way to my 8 lbs in 8 weeks goal.   I think that posting to and reading this thread every day or so helped me to keep my focus.  Thanks everyone for posting.

This week is going to be a little tougher then last week.  DS is in a Vacation Bible School this week and they're inviting the parents to their BBQ on Friday for lunch and we're going to my FIL's for the weekend.  I always find it challenging to stick to my points when someone else is cooking for me.  Wish me luck.


----------



## OneBadApple

CdnBuzzFan said:


> I weighed in this morning and I'm down 3.2 pounds for the week!!!!  I have 4.2 pounds and 6 weeks left.  Almost half way to my 8 lbs in 8 weeks goal.   I think that posting to and reading this thread every day or so helped me to keep my focus.  Thanks everyone for posting.
> 
> This week is going to be a little tougher then last week.  DS is in a Vacation Bible School this week and they're inviting the parents to their BBQ on Friday for lunch and we're going to my FIL's for the weekend.  I always find it challenging to stick to my points when someone else is cooking for me.  Wish me luck.



Congrats!!!!!!

I know they always tell you to eat something before going somewhere where you are unsure of the food, but I find that I end up ending twice.

Just be mindful of portion sizes and make sure to write everything down.  Scope out all your options before you start eating and try to to get some healthy options.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

OneBadApple said:


> Congrats!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Just be mindful of portion sizes and make sure to write everything down.  Scope out all your options before you start eating and try to to get some healthy options.



My FIL is a really good cook and it's hard sometimes to make decisions with my head and not with my stomach!    I dont take my tracker with my when we go there but I'll have my points clicker with me.  I love that little thing!


----------



## sjms71

CdnBuzzFan said:


> I weighed in this morning and I'm down 3.2 pounds for the week!!!!  I have 4.2 pounds and 6 weeks left.  Almost half way to my 8 lbs in 8 weeks goal.   I think that posting to and reading this thread every day or so helped me to keep my focus.  Thanks everyone for posting.
> 
> This week is going to be a little tougher then last week.  DS is in a Vacation Bible School this week and they're inviting the parents to their BBQ on Friday for lunch and we're going to my FIL's for the weekend.  I always find it challenging to stick to my points when someone else is cooking for me.  Wish me luck.



Wow!!  Congrats, what are you doing?  I walk 3-5 miles a day and stay within my points and eat healthy within my point and I'm lucky if I hit a lost over 1lb.  Good job.  I weigh in tomorrow morning so, we will see.


----------



## Sandi

sjms71 said:


> Wow!!  Congrats, what are you doing?  I walk 3-5 miles a day and stay within my points and eat healthy within my point and I'm lucky if I hit a lost over 1lb.  Good job.  I weigh in tomorrow morning so, we will see.



I don't know what she's doing, but I'm in the boat with you.  Two weeks ago I was perfect in terms of exercise and eating.  I think I had something like 40 activity points for the week -- we did lots of hiking and biking and it added up.  I also did not use all of the weekly discretionary points -- hardly any, in fact.  After that week, I GAINED 0.2 lbs.  I was so disappointed.  But, my leader reminded me that one week does not reflect reality.  Well, this week, I used all my discretionary points and didn't get in as much exercise and activity points, but I LOST 1.6 lbs.

You will definitely appreciate this week's theme.  I went to my meeting today and it reinforced the "non scale victories."

Good luck tomorrow!


----------



## sjms71

Sandi said:


> I don't know what she's doing, but I'm in the boat with you.  Two weeks ago I was perfect in terms of exercise and eating.  I think I had something like 40 activity points for the week -- we did lots of hiking and biking and it added up.  I also did not use all of the weekly discretionary points -- hardly any, in fact.  After that week, I GAINED 0.2 lbs.  I was so disappointed.  But, my leader reminded me that one week does not reflect reality.  Well, this week, I used all my discretionary points and didn't get in as much exercise and activity points, but I LOST 1.6 lbs.
> 
> You will definitely appreciate this week's theme.  I went to my meeting today and it reinforced the "non scale victories."
> 
> Good luck tomorrow!



Cool!  Thanks for the encouragement, I love my meetings.  Last week I was up .2 which I never have a gain.  For me a lost is a lost but evey once in a while I'd like something more than 1lb. I'll post my results tomorrow, congrats on the 1.6


----------



## disykat

sjms71 said:


> Wow!!  Congrats, what are you doing?  I walk 3-5 miles a day and stay within my points and eat healthy within my point and I'm lucky if I hit a lost over 1lb.  Good job.  I weigh in tomorrow morning so, we will see.



Me too!  I've been a little surprised by how slow going this is going this time for me, but if I average all the weeks it's still slightly over a pound a week.  I stalled out at about 15 pounds lost and lost .2 every week for three weeks!  I was being perfectly on program too.  I'm finally catching up with some bigger losses.  I'm hoping for my 10% goal tomorrow and maybe a 20 lb. overall loss the next week. Next week will be 16 weeks and I really wanted to be 20 lbs down before I received my "stay and succeed!"


----------



## sjms71

disykat said:


> Me too!  I've been a little surprised by how slow going this is going this time for me, but if I average all the weeks it's still slightly over a pound a week.  I stalled out at about 15 pounds lost and lost .2 every week for three weeks!  I was being perfectly on program too.  I'm finally catching up with some bigger losses.  I'm hoping for my 10% goal tomorrow and maybe a 20 lb. overall loss the next week. Next week will be 16 weeks and I really wanted to be 20 lbs down before I received my "stay and succeed!"




Good for you!!!  You are coming up on some great milestones, you can do it.  I'm not complaining, I have lost 43 lbs since the end of October, but I want to hit 50 by our Disney vacation in September and I want to make life time by my 40th in March.  I think my average is 1lb a week too.  I have a feeling I will miss my next 5lbs (45 lost) by just .2 tomorrow.


----------



## Sandi

sjms71 said:


> Good for you!!!  You are coming up on some great milestones, you can do it.  I'm not complaining, I have lost 43 lbs since the end of October, but I want to hit 50 by our Disney vacation in September and I want to make life time by my 40th in March.  I think my average is 1lb a week too.  I have a feeling I will miss my next 5lbs (45 lost) by just .2 tomorrow.



You can do it!


----------



## disykat

sjms71 said:


> I have a feeling I will miss my next 5lbs (45 lost) by just .2 tomorrow.



Weigh as close to naked as possible!


----------



## OneBadApple

For those that have stalled or are only small small losses, try mixing up the number of points you use a day.  One day, use a high number and then the next day just stick to your minimum.  Throw in some days using a mid range of points.


----------



## tinkintraining

Thanks CdnbuzzFan and robinb - good to know there are some products in the supermarkets if I need them.  

Bread is one of my main enemies which is why an alternative is a bonus and thank you for the location of the local meeting but I think I will give it a miss the couple of weeks I am there - I am sure to gain some weight, which I am OK about, but if I see it on the scales I will feel guilty before I have to be. 

1lb closer to my holiday target this week.  Well done everyone else - keep up the good work.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

sjms71 said:


> I weigh in tomorrow morning so, we will see.




So....how did it go this morning?


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

Sandi said:


> I don't know what she's doing, but I'm in the boat with you.  Two weeks ago I was perfect in terms of exercise and eating.  I think I had something like 40 activity points for the week -- we did lots of hiking and biking and it added up.  I also did not use all of the weekly discretionary points -- hardly any, in fact.  After that week, I GAINED 0.2 lbs.  I was so disappointed.  But, my leader reminded me that one week does not reflect reality.  Well, this week, I used all my discretionary points and didn't get in as much exercise and activity points, but I LOST 1.6 lbs.
> 
> You will definitely appreciate this week's theme.  I went to my meeting today and it reinforced the "non scale victories."



Congratulations on your 1.6 lbs!  I hope you're not eating all of those activity points.  We only get a max of 4 per day!  

Are you tracking?  Is it possible that you may be eating more point than you think you are?


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

disykat said:


> Me too!  I've been a little surprised by how slow going this is going this time for me, but if I average all the weeks it's still slightly over a pound a week.  I stalled out at about 15 pounds lost and lost .2 every week for three weeks!  I was being perfectly on program too.  I'm finally catching up with some bigger losses.  I'm hoping for my 10% goal tomorrow and maybe a 20 lb. overall loss the next week. Next week will be 16 weeks and I really wanted to be 20 lbs down before I received my "stay and succeed!"



Slightly over a pound a week is excellent!  That's over 52 lbs in a year and that's an awesome achievement!  I hope you've reached your 10% today.  Lots of luck on your 16th week goal, too.  Post here if you need some cheering on.  We'd love to hear how it's going.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

tinkintraining said:


> 1lb closer to my holiday target this week.  Well done everyone else - keep up the good work.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

sjms71 said:


> Good for you!!!  You are coming up on some great milestones, you can do it.  I'm not complaining, I have lost 43 lbs since the end of October, but I want to hit 50 by our Disney vacation in September and I want to make life time by my 40th in March.  I think my average is 1lb a week too.  I have a feeling I will miss my next 5lbs (45 lost) by just .2 tomorrow.




Stay focused -- you can make this happen!


----------



## Sandi

CdnBuzzFan said:


> Congratulations on your 1.6 lbs!  I hope you're not eating all of those activity points.  We only get a max of 4 per day!
> 
> Are you tracking?  Is it possible that you may be eating more point than you think you are?



I track online and through that system you have to use up all of your 35 weekly point before you use the activity points.  So, during that one week I had a 0.2 gain, I had only used about 15 of the 35 weekly points and none of the 40 activity points.  So, it was just a blip week.  

I love online tracking.  I can do it from my computers at work and home and also on my Blackberry.  Much easier than writing things down.


----------



## disykat

I got my 10%!  I actually lost 2 full pounds so that makes 20 by next week only .6 away.  I should be able to do that - but I'm also trying to be realistic knowing that bigger losses are often followed by smaller ones.

I rewarded myself by buying the big measuring spoons.  It kind of cracks me up that when my kids set the table they know to put a 1/2 c measuring cup by my place!  I'm saving them a step.


----------



## sjms71

CdnBuzzFan said:


> Stay focused -- you can make this happen!



Sorry, first chance to sit down and post today so I am down......1.2 Yeah.  I am happy with that.  So, ideally I have 9 weigh ins before vacation and would like to be down 8 more pounds.


----------



## mrzrich

OneBadApple said:


> For those that have stalled or are only small small losses, try mixing up the number of points you use a day.  One day, use a high number and then the next day just stick to your minimum.  Throw in some days using a mid range of points.



This is called the Wendi Plan.  Many WW's give it praise for plateau  busting.  Basically one day you eat just your daily points, the next you use a lot of weekly points, etc. Google it for the specifics on how many points to eat per day.  Disclaimer here to say I personally have never tried it.

Weigh in last night, I lost another 1.6 lbs.  Got my 25 lb charm!


----------



## sjms71

mrzrich said:


> This is called the Wendi Plan.  Many WW's give it praise for plateau  busting.  Basically one day you eat just your daily points, the next you use a lot of weekly points, etc. Google it for the specifics on how many points to eat per day.  Disclaimer here to say I personally have never tried it.
> 
> Weigh in last night, I lost another 1.6 lbs.  Got my 25 lb charm!



 yeah!!


----------



## disykat

A lot of successes today!


----------



## OneBadApple

Congrats to all the losers!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OneBadApple

mrzrich said:


> This is called the Wendi Plan.  Many WW's give it praise for plateau  busting.  Basically one day you eat just your daily points, the next you use a lot of weekly points, etc. Google it for the specifics on how many points to eat per day.  Disclaimer here to say I personally have never tried it.
> 
> Weigh in last night, I lost another 1.6 lbs.  Got my 25 lb charm!



I have never followed the wendie plan per say, but I normally always follow a high point day with a low point day and that seems to work for me.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

sjms71 said:


> Wow!!  Congrats, what are you doing?  I walk 3-5 miles a day and stay within my points and eat healthy within my point and I'm lucky if I hit a lost over 1lb.  Good job.  I weigh in tomorrow morning so, we will see.



Well, I didnt do anything special.  I dont earn any activity points.  I just try to follow the plan and stick with my points.  To maintain, I need to eat 28 points per day and I always eat all of my Weekly Points Allowance points.  I normally eat five of them each day.  According to the WW OnLine Tracker, I need to eat 18 points per day lose so thats what I did and I ate all of the 35 weekly points.  I just stuck to my daily points allowance, didnt go over and ate all of my 35.  A couple of days I didnt get all of my requirements in and sometimes I had to take them out of the extra points (18 points isn't much to live on!) but this week I just followed the plan.  Nothing special.  I was just really, really careful not to go above my points allowance.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

Sandi said:


> I track online and through that system you have to use up all of your 35 weekly point before you use the activity points.  So, during that one week I had a 0.2 gain, I had only used about 15 of the 35 weekly points and none of the 40 activity points.  So, it was just a blip week.
> 
> I love online tracking.  I can do it from my computers at work and home and also on my Blackberry.  Much easier than writing things down.



I really like the on line tracker as well.  I've only been using it for about a month but it's great.  It doesn't let you get a way with anything.  If something is half a point, it's going to charge you half a point!  It's a lot easier to be careless on paper than it is with the online tracker.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

disykat said:


> I got my 10%!  I actually lost 2 full pounds so that makes 20 by next week only .6 away.  I should be able to do that - but I'm also trying to be realistic knowing that bigger losses are often followed by smaller ones.
> 
> I rewarded myself by buying the big measuring spoons.  It kind of cracks me up that when my kids set the table they know to put a 1/2 c measuring cup by my place!  I'm saving them a step.




WooHoo!!  Congratulations on your 10%.  As for that .6, you'll get it next week.  Don't worry!  You'll be so focused on the prize you'll just make it happen!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

SJMS71:  Congratulations on your 1.2lb loss!  

MRZRICH:  Congratulations on your 1.6lb loss and your 25lb medal!


----------



## robinb

Hi everyone!  An exciting day for me .  I lost 1.2 lbs and I FINALLY made my 10% goal today.  I have been at this for a year and came back in January with a new focus and was able to lose enough to finally make it .  I am just one pound shy of losing 20 so I hope to have some good new next week too.  I am such a SLOW POKE but I think I finally shook my plateau with tracking and then changing to the Simply Filling Technique.  I ate all of my 35 points plus 6 AP plus 8 points more.  And I still lost weight.  I hope to get a better handle of what is on the program and what I have to count next week.  It should be a good week for me to do it.

I also have some bad news.  I made a goal back in April that I would lose 20 pounds my my WDW vacation in mid-August and that is just not going to happen .  I thought that I could lose 1lb per week but hit too much of a plateau.  I am really close to losing half of that weight and I am going to be happy with my teeny .5 lb average weight loss per week.  That's .5 lbs per week that my crappy knees don't have to worry about anymore while walking all over WDW  ... and a total of 13 lbs less than on my last WDW vacation over NYE.  My husband said he would also lose 20 lbs and I think he might have gained .  He is really, really close to buying clothes at the Big and Tall stores since he is at the biggest size that Kohl's sells.  I wish he would join WW online.  Does anyone here male or have a DH that does WW?  I see guys at the meetings so rarely.


----------



## sjms71

robinb said:


> Hi everyone!  An exciting day for me .  I lost 1.2 lbs and I FINALLY made my 10% goal today.  I have been at this for a year and came back in January with a new focus and was able to lose enough to finally make it .  I am just one pound shy of losing 20 so I hope to have some good new next week too.  I am such a SLOW POKE but I think I finally shook my plateau with tracking and then changing to the Simply Filling Technique.  I ate all of my 35 points plus 6 AP plus 8 points more.  And I still lost weight.  I hope to get a better handle of what is on the program and what I have to count next week.  It should be a good week for me to do it.
> 
> I also have some bad news.  I made a goal back in April that I would lose 20 pounds my my WDW vacation in mid-August and that is just not going to happen .  I thought that I could lose 1lb per week but hit too much of a plateau.  I am really close to losing half of that weight and I am going to be happy with my teeny .5 lb average weight loss per week.  That's .5 lbs per week that my crappy knees don't have to worry about anymore while walking all over WDW  ... and a total of 13 lbs less than on my last WDW vacation over NYE.  My husband said he would also lose 20 lbs and I think he might have gained .  He is really, really close to buying clothes at the Big and Tall stores since he is at the biggest size that Kohl's sells.  I wish he would join WW online.  Does anyone here male or have a DH that does WW?  I see guys at the meetings so rarely.



I'm so glad we all had a fairly good week.  

RobinB:  Don't give up I sometimes set goals for myself that seem realistic but just isn't for me.  I was talking to a good friend of mine and saying how I wanted to lose at least 1lb a week before vacation in September.  And like this week I lost 1.2.  Well, you would think I would be like great I hit above my goal.  But oh, no, I'm saying to myself what could I have done to make it 1.6lbs.  Weightloss is all in the head.  Just keep doing what your doing and except life happens there's vacations and parties and just bad days.  

Weekends are the worse for me, so weightloss wise I'm always glad when Monday comes .


----------



## 1DisneyQueen

robinb said:


> Hi everyone!  An exciting day for me .  I lost 1.2 lbs and I FINALLY made my 10% goal today.  I have been at this for a year and came back in January with a new focus and was able to lose enough to finally make it .  I am just one pound shy of losing 20 so I hope to have some good new next week too.  I am such a SLOW POKE but I think I finally shook my plateau with tracking and then changing to the Simply Filling Technique.  I ate all of my 35 points plus 6 AP plus 8 points more.  And I still lost weight.  I hope to get a better handle of what is on the program and what I have to count next week.  It should be a good week for me to do it.
> 
> I also have some bad news.  I made a goal back in April that I would lose 20 pounds my my WDW vacation in mid-August and that is just not going to happen .  I thought that I could lose 1lb per week but hit too much of a plateau.  I am really close to losing half of that weight and I am going to be happy with my teeny .5 lb average weight loss per week.  That's .5 lbs per week that my crappy knees don't have to worry about anymore while walking all over WDW  ... and a total of 13 lbs less than on my last WDW vacation over NYE.  My husband said he would also lose 20 lbs and I think he might have gained .  He is really, really close to buying clothes at the Big and Tall stores since he is at the biggest size that Kohl's sells.  I wish he would join WW online.  Does anyone here male or have a DH that does WW?  I see guys at the meetings so rarely.



First, congrats.  Not just for making your 10%, but for hanging in there.

As for the men and WW.  We had two guys and then none.  This time we have one male.  He is an older guy.  As for my DH, it is a no go.  He is so rigid.  He does not see how we can eat wht we want and lose.  He thinks I should be eating salad and veggies and working our 2-3 hours a day.  I want to scream...GET WITH THE PROGRAM.  I figure I would only be wasting my time.  The other day we were discussing my going from a 26 to an 18.  I said see I told it works and I can still eat a snickers bar at night (1/2 of a king size  onlu 5 pts).  He then said..Well think how much more you could have lost if you had not eaten them.  Ignorance runs rampid in his family.  I just thought he may have been spared, but alas here is my reality.

I will tell you what I do though.  I stop buying junk food.  He wants it he can drag his lazy tail to the store and buy it.  I buy him packs of gum so he will not snack (his request).  Yet he manages to scour the cabinets and fridge.  My new goal is to weigh less than him.  I am 4 inches taller than him so I should look good then.  HAHA

Thanks for letting me rant.  Guess I am a little frustrated with him.  Maybe next wek I will feel better.  No worries, I will be thinner and he will still be chunky


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

robinb said:


> Hi everyone!  An exciting day for me .  I lost 1.2 lbs and I FINALLY made my 10% goal today.  I have been at this for a year and came back in January with a new focus and was able to lose enough to finally make it .  I am just one pound shy of losing 20 so I hope to have some good new next week too.  I am such a SLOW POKE but I think I finally shook my plateau with tracking and then changing to the Simply Filling Technique.  I ate all of my 35 points plus 6 AP plus 8 points more.  And I still lost weight.  I hope to get a better handle of what is on the program and what I have to count next week.  It should be a good week for me to do it.
> 
> I also have some bad news.  I made a goal back in April that I would lose 20 pounds my my WDW vacation in mid-August and that is just not going to happen .  I thought that I could lose 1lb per week but hit too much of a plateau.  I am really close to losing half of that weight and I am going to be happy with my teeny .5 lb average weight loss per week.  That's .5 lbs per week that my crappy knees don't have to worry about anymore while walking all over WDW  ... and a total of 13 lbs less than on my last WDW vacation over NYE.  My husband said he would also lose 20 lbs and I think he might have gained .  He is really, really close to buying clothes at the Big and Tall stores since he is at the biggest size that Kohl's sells.  I wish he would join WW online.  Does anyone here male or have a DH that does WW?  I see guys at the meetings so rarely.



Sorry to hear that you will not make your WDW 20lb goal but it's exciting to know that you've reached your 10%!!    (I love this little smilie guy). 

My meeting has 3 or 4 men who show up from time to time.  One of them lost 100lbs on WW and is now a leader/receptionist.  I saw his 'before' picture one time and didn't even know it was him.

My husband who has no interest in joining WW has lost about 30lbs with me on the program.  I measure everything out at the counter and put the food on the plates and don't usually cook enough for leftovers.  Once we're at the table, he gets what he gets.  He wanted to get some weight off so he was willing to go along with that and does try to cut back on the amount of junk that he eats but he doesn't count points.


----------



## sjms71

Hope everyone had a great weekend!!!  Hope we all are one step closer to our goals this week .


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

My weekend at my FIL's went pretty good I think.  I had to say, "No thank you", to zucchini loaf, strawberry rhubarb pie and ice cream  .  I knew that I wasn't going to eat dessert while I was there so I brought some of the WW 1pt bars with me.  Good thing I did!  Anyway, this morning on my own scale I weighed the same as I did Saturday morning before we left and I'm happy about that.

I hope everyone else made it through the weekend alright!


----------



## cindycastle30

I finally convinced my husband to join ww with me and to attend meetings, we started Oct 1st on 2009.  He will hit his goal weight this week of 167 losing 50 pounds, he is 6'1".  I on the other hand have lost between 15-20, it goes back and forth.  My husband really embraced the program and it really did shock me, I have tried for years to get him to go so I wouldn't have to go alone.  The downside is now he has lost all his weight and I am still trekking along.  It is very helpful having your spouse do the program with you, makes it easier.


----------



## sjms71

cindycastle30 said:


> I finally convinced my husband to join ww with me and to attend meetings, we started Oct 1st on 2009.  He will hit his goal weight this week of 167 losing 50 pounds, he is 6'1".  I on the other hand have lost between 15-20, it goes back and forth.  My husband really embraced the program and it really did shock me, I have tried for years to get him to go so I wouldn't have to go alone.  The downside is now he has lost all his weight and I am still trekking along.  It is very helpful having your spouse do the program with you, makes it easier.



Hang in there, keep up the good work!!!


----------



## sjms71

CdnBuzzFan said:


> My weekend at my FIL's went pretty good I think.  I had to say, "No thank you", to zucchini loaf, strawberry rhubarb pie and ice cream  .  I knew that I wasn't going to eat dessert while I was there so I brought some of the WW 1pt bars with me.  Good thing I did!  Anyway, this morning on my own scale I weighed the same as I did Saturday morning before we left and I'm happy about that.
> 
> I hope everyone else made it through the weekend alright!



Good for you saying "no thank you".  We went to Costco this weekend and huge soft chocolate chip cookies found their way home with us.  However, I've not been tempted to eat a one!!!!  Can't wait to hear eveyones 
weight loss success this week.


----------



## robinb

CdnBuzzFan said:


> My weekend at my FIL's went pretty good I think.  I had to say, "No thank you", to zucchini loaf, strawberry rhubarb pie and ice cream  .  I knew that I wasn't going to eat dessert while I was there so I brought some of the WW 1pt bars with me.  Good thing I did!  Anyway, this morning on my own scale I weighed the same as I did Saturday morning before we left and I'm happy about that.
> 
> I hope everyone else made it through the weekend alright!


Good for you!  My leader talked about "Non Scale Victories" in our last meeting and I would say that you had a number of them this weekend !



cindycastle30 said:


> I finally convinced my husband to join ww with me and to attend meetings, we started Oct 1st on 2009.  He will hit his goal weight this week of 167 losing 50 pounds, he is 6'1".  I on the other hand have lost between 15-20, it goes back and forth.  My husband really embraced the program and it really did shock me, I have tried for years to get him to go so I wouldn't have to go alone.  The downside is now he has lost all his weight and I am still trekking along.  It is very helpful having your spouse do the program with you, makes it easier.


6'1" and 167?  Wow!  That's pretty skinny.  Good for him!  And good for you to keep on trekkin'!  At least you can keep on going to meetings together.

I think I might try to suggest that my DH join the online program.  He travels on business 4-5 nights per week which is a HUGE problem because he eats out all the time. 

My weekend was mixed.  Friday and Saturday were good but the wheels fell off the bus at the Cubs game on Sunday.  I have been sticking to all SFT foods today and I'll try to do so the rest of the week.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

robinb said:


> Good for you!  My leader talked about "Non Scale Victories" in our last meeting and I would say that you had a number of them this weekend !



I hadn't thought of that as a non scale victory but I suppose you're right!  Thanks for that!

Tomorrow morning is my meeting.  I let you all know later how I did.


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

I wanted to share a couple of mine, they came last week while vacationing.  Usually while on vacation I avoid the camera, any pictures of me that my husband takes, I usually really disliked. 

But after our recent trip to Chicago, my husband took a picture of me, that I really liked!

Also, I purchased a shirt for myself as a souvenir.  I was concerned that it may not fit, but put it on yesterday, it fit nicely and what made me feel really good was that it was a size Large without any "x's" !!


----------



## sjms71

Dreamer & Wisher said:


> I wanted to share a couple of mine, they came last week while vacationing.  Usually while on vacation I avoid the camera, any pictures of me that my husband takes, I usually really disliked.
> 
> But after our recent trip to Chicago, my husband took a picture of me, that I really liked!
> 
> Also, I purchased a shirt for myself as a souvenir.  I was concerned that it may not fit, but put it on yesterday, it fit nicely and what made me feel really good was that it was a size Large without any "x's" !!



 way to go.  I so know what you mean about no x's.  I just packed mine up.  I even bought a medium the other day.


----------



## OneBadApple

Dreamer & Wisher said:


> I wanted to share a couple of mine, they came last week while vacationing.  Usually while on vacation I avoid the camera, any pictures of me that my husband takes, I usually really disliked.
> 
> But after our recent trip to Chicago, my husband took a picture of me, that I really liked!
> 
> Also, I purchased a shirt for myself as a souvenir.  I was concerned that it may not fit, but put it on yesterday, it fit nicely and what made me feel really good was that it was a size Large without any "x's" !!



Those are my favorite kind of victories.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

Dreamer & Wisher said:


> I wanted to share a couple of mine, they came last week while vacationing.  Usually while on vacation I avoid the camera, any pictures of me that my husband takes, I usually really disliked.
> 
> But after our recent trip to Chicago, my husband took a picture of me, that I really liked!
> 
> Also, I purchased a shirt for myself as a souvenir.  I was concerned that it may not fit, but put it on yesterday, it fit nicely and what made me feel really good was that it was a size Large without any "x's" !!




Congratulations on your victory!  

I've read your trip report and one of those butterfinger cupcakes is on my list of Things To Eat at Disney next month.  We're also staying the the Caribbean Beach resort.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

I had my weigh-in this morning and I'm down exactly 1 pound!!!   

So...for my 8lbs in 8 weeks, here's how it looks.


----------



## robinb

CdnBuzzFan said:


> I had my weigh-in this morning and I'm down exactly 1 pound!!!
> 
> So...for my 8lbs in 8 weeks, here's how it looks.


Whoo hoo!  Way to go!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

CdnBuzzFan said:


> I had my weigh-in this morning and I'm down exactly 1 pound!!!
> 
> So...for my 8lbs in 8 weeks, here's how it looks.



I should finish that thought, shouldn't I?!

Okay, for my goal of 8lbs in 8 weeks, here's where I stand....
Wk1 -- 0.6 lost ... 7.4 remaining
Wk2 -- 3.2 lost ... 4.2 remaining
Wk3 -- 1.0 lost ... 3.2 remaining
3.2 pounds left and 6 weeks to go.  I'm going to add about 15 points to my week this week so I may not lose my 1 pound goal for week 4.  We'll see how it goes.


----------



## OneBadApple

CdnBuzzFan said:


> I should finish that thought, shouldn't I?!
> 
> Okay, for my goal of 8lbs in 8 weeks, here's where I stand....
> Wk1 -- 0.6 lost ... 7.4 remaining
> Wk2 -- 3.2 lost ... 4.2 remaining
> Wk3 -- 1.0 lost ... 3.2 remaining
> 3.2 pounds left and 6 weeks to go.  I'm going to add about 15 points to my week this week so I may not lose my 1 pound goal for week 4.  We'll see how it goes.





Nice job!!!!!!!


----------



## sjms71

Hey All,  ok so at weigh in today I'm down 1.4!! I missed my 45lbs by .2 . My mini goal is to be down 10lbs by September 18.  So, I have 8 weigh ins and about 7lbs to go.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

Yaahhhh!!     Congratulations Sjms71!!


----------



## mrzrich

Down 0.4 this week.  I'll gladly take it!


----------



## sjms71

CdnBuzzFan said:


> Yaahhhh!!     Congratulations Sjms71!!



Thanks  



mrzrich said:


> Down 0.4 this week.  I'll gladly take it!



Any number that has a minus in front is good.


----------



## 1DisneyQueen

I did it.  I went to the gym, met with the trainer, did a little work out.  Then I went back today for a class.  I was impressed with how agile I am, but I sweat like a pig.  It was fun and I feel good.

I took a cardio and resistance class with vive balls and bands.  Had never heard of it before and it was not what I expected.  I thought it was with the big exercise balls.

Now I am looking into some of their other classes just to change it up a bit and not get bored.

I also meet with the trainer on Monday.  Cannot wait to see what she has in store for me.  I clearly told her, "No cardio and I do not like to sweat"  What did she do...threw my rolly polly tail on the treadmill at 3.4 for 12 minutes.  I did not make the full 12 minutes because I failed the cardio.  My heart rate got to 150 and the machine shut off.  Guess I need to work on cardio.


Great loses everyone.  Keep up the good work


----------



## sjms71

1DisneyQueen said:


> I did it.  I went to the gym, met with the trainer, did a little work out.  Then I went back today for a class.  I was impressed with how agile I am, but I sweat like a pig.  It was fun and I feel good.
> 
> I took a cardio and resistance class with vive balls and bands.  Had never heard of it before and it was not what I expected.  I thought it was with the big exercise balls.
> 
> Now I am looking into some of their other classes just to change it up a bit and not get bored.
> 
> I also meet with the trainer on Monday.  Cannot wait to see what she has in store for me.  I clearly told her, "No cardio and I do not like to sweat"  What did she do...threw my rolly polly tail on the treadmill at 3.4 for 12 minutes.  I did not make the full 12 minutes because I failed the cardio.  My heart rate got to 150 and the machine shut off.  Guess I need to work on cardio.
> 
> 
> Great loses everyone.  Keep up the good work



 so you didn't finish....today, before you know it you'll be running on that treadmill on full incline, good job on getting out there and taking the first step.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

Have a good weekend, everyone!


----------



## Legendofthehawk

Hey guys, would it be okay if I joined your thread?  


My name is Sarah, and I join WW again, about a month and half ago.  I am keeping in mind this time around it is a lifestyle change and not a diet. Hopefully I'll be able to pull through my magical 20 pound mark and keep it off. 

I am having severe stress about making our ADRs for the world in 3 months. I have no idea how I am going to do with all that food in my face, or how I am supposed to eat. I could really use some support or tips and tricks maybe you guys/gals have learned, if you would have me? 

I am working really hard, and I don't want to fall off.


----------



## mrzrich

Welcome Sarah!

Don't worry if you don't hear much from the group over the next few days.  This thread often gets quiet over the weekend.


----------



## sjms71

Legendofthehawk said:


> Hey guys, would it be okay if I joined your thread?
> 
> 
> My name is Sarah, and I join WW again, about a month and half ago.  I am keeping in mind this time around it is a lifestyle change and not a diet. Hopefully I'll be able to pull through my magical 20 pound mark and keep it off.
> 
> I am having severe stress about making our ADRs for the world in 3 months. I have no idea how I am going to do with all that food in my face, or how I am supposed to eat. I could really use some support or tips and tricks maybe you guys/gals have learned, if you would have me?
> 
> I am working really hard, and I don't want to fall off.



Welcome  , everyone is so polite I don't think I even asked to join in on this thread, I just jumped right in  .  

You can do it!!  Have a great weekend everyone.  Hope OneBadApple is having a great time at Disney!


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

Legendofthehawk said:


> Hey guys, would it be okay if I joined your thread?
> 
> 
> My name is Sarah, and I join WW again, about a month and half ago.  I am keeping in mind this time around it is a lifestyle change and not a diet. Hopefully I'll be able to pull through my magical 20 pound mark and keep it off.
> 
> I am having severe stress about making our ADRs for the world in 3 months. I have no idea how I am going to do with all that food in my face, or how I am supposed to eat. I could really use some support or tips and tricks maybe you guys/gals have learned, if you would have me?
> 
> I am working really hard, and I don't want to fall off.



Welcome! A couple weeks ago we had a meeting about vacations.  We asked ourselves if we wanted to lose, maintain, or gain while on vacation.

Most everyone in our meeting wanted to lose so she advised that we track our points and earn activity points.  You can earn a lot of activity points at Disney walking.
She didn't really say much about maintaining.  If you a gain is all right with you than just keep in mind that the day you come back from vacation is the day you start tracking again.

The dining out guide would be helpful for tracking while in WDW.  Also, a WW pedometer can tell you how many points you have earned walking all over the World.  Good Luck!


----------



## Suzanna1973

I would like to join your thread. 
My name is Suzanna. and I have rejoined WW(yes again). I am determined to lose 93 lbs to get HWP. This is the start of my 3rd day on WW, and with not being at work, it's hard to not want to snack! I have bought alot of healthy snacks that are 1pt to satisfy my cravings though. Can't wait to post my pounds lost on Thursday!!!


----------



## sjms71

Suzanna1973 said:


> I would like to join your thread.
> My name is Suzanna. and I have rejoined WW(yes again). I am determined to lose 93 lbs to get HWP. This is the start of my 3rd day on WW, and with not being at work, it's hard to not want to snack! I have bought alot of healthy snacks that are 1pt to satisfy my cravings though. Can't wait to post my pounds lost on Thursday!!!





Good luck!!  As you know the beginning is always the hardest.  I swear coming off all the junk with headaches  essentially detoxing your body is not fun.  But keep strong you can do it


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

Welcome Sarah!


Have you checked out the menus for the restaurants under the Theme Parks section of this website?  You might get some help there in deciding which restaurants to choose.  If you're on one of the dining plans, you can find out which restaurants are participating in the DP as well.


  Welcome Suzanna!  Good luck on Thursday!  Can't wait to hear how it goes at the scales for you.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

sjms71 said:


> Hope OneBadApple is having a great time at Disney!



I'm soooo jealous!


----------



## sjms71

Happy Monday Everyone!!!  Here's hoping everyone made it through the weekend ok.  Hope everyone has a great week on the scale.  

Unfortunatly, I didn't do any walking this weekend, usually do 5 miles a day.  It was just too hot her in NC.  So, hopefully that won't hurt me on the scale this week.  However, I'm going to walk in a bit this morning no matter what.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

I think I made it through the weekend okay.  My own scale is headed in the right direction at least.

Does anyone else here weigh themselves at home?  I know Weight Watchers (in Canada anyway) encourages its members not to weigh our selves at home but I have to do it two or three times in the morning after I get up and a couple of times on my way to bed.  Am I alone in this obsession?


----------



## robinb

My weekend was a disaster.  My DD swam in the USA Swimming Wisconsin 12 and Under Championship swim meet this weekend.  She was in the middle of the pack on her events but she got personal bests in 4 out of 7 events including taking off more than 5 seconds from her 200 IM .  I am very proud of her.  But that meant a weekend away eating crap.  I ventured on the scale today and it didn't look too bad, but I don't know how long it takes for the weight to show up.  Does anyone know?

She has another big meet this weekend which is the culmination of the recreational summer swim season and she is ranked top 10 in both her events.  I'm hoping that we will both do well  .  This meet is here in Madison and _much _easier to manage my eating.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

robinb said:


> My weekend was a disaster.  My DD swam in the USA Swimming Wisconsin 12 and Under Championship swim meet this weekend.  She was in the middle of the pack on her events but she got personal bests in 4 out of 7 events including taking off more than 5 seconds from her 200 IM .  I am very proud of her.  But that meant a weekend away eating crap.  I ventured on the scale today and it didn't look too bad, but I don't know how long it takes for the weight to show up.  Does anyone know?
> 
> She has another big meet this weekend which is the culmination of the recreational summer swim season and she is ranked top 10 in both her events.  I'm hoping that we will both do well  .  This meet is here in Madison and _much _easier to manage my eating.



Congratulations to your DD!  That's wonderful for her.

As for your weight question, it usually shows up for me bright and early the very next morning.


----------



## sjms71

CdnBuzzFan said:


> I think I made it through the weekend okay.  My own scale is headed in the right direction at least.
> 
> Does anyone else here weigh themselves at home?  I know Weight Watchers (in Canada anyway) encourages its members not to weigh our selves at home but I have to do it two or three times in the morning after I get up and a couple of times on my way to bed.  Am I alone in this obsession?



I'm an every day weigher.  Only in the morning though.  I wouldn't dare get on the scale later in the day.  I'm sure you're not suppose to but can't help myself.


----------



## Nanabug02

Hi Everyone!

Can I join in? My name is Nan and I'm doing the WW online program and started a little over 2 weeks ago.  I weigh myself on Saturday mornings.  So far I'm down 8 pounds!  I'm a pretty big girl, so I have a long way to go.  I need to lose 140 pounds total.

I'm determined to lose this weight in a healthy manner, for the long haul.  I'm 31 years old and I'm so unhealthy and out of shape that I feel like I'm watching my life pass me by.  But no more!

While doing WW, I've also eliminated fast food, sodas, and high sugar processed foods.  I'm in week 3 of this detox and it is HARD, but I know (for me) its necessary.  Has anyone else had success eliminating the junk food from their diets?


----------



## sjms71

Nanabug02 said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> Can I join in? My name is Nan and I'm doing the WW online program and started a little over 2 weeks ago.  I weigh myself on Saturday mornings.  So far I'm down 8 pounds!  I'm a pretty big girl, so I have a long way to go.  I need to lose 140 pounds total.
> 
> I'm determined to lose this weight in a healthy manner, for the long haul.  I'm 31 years old and I'm so unhealthy and out of shape that I feel like I'm watching my life pass me by.  But no more!
> 
> While doing WW, I've also eliminated fast food, sodas, and high sugar processed foods.  I'm in week 3 of this detox and it is HARD, but I know (for me) its necessary.  Has anyone else had success eliminating the junk food from their diets?



Hi Nan and welcome.  Wow you are off to a great start.  At least for me I don't even crave junk food anymore.  And when I do eat junk food (which is rare)  I feel terrible, especially fast food.  You'll get past the detox.  Keep doing what you're doing and keep us posted.  Don't look at that big number make mini goals and work towards them.


----------



## Sandi

Hi Gang and welcome to our new friends!

We returned from a week+ vacation to Acadia National Park on Saturday (I know, vacationing somewhere other than Disney  -- that's next month!) and I was so worried about my weigh in today.  I mean, we tried to eat healthy and get exercise, but the drive had us in the car for over 2,000 miles, so it wasn't the best circumstance.  Nevertheless, I was down 2 pounds from my weigh in 2 weeks ago.  I even hit the 10%, so I had to set another goal with my leader.  Can you say psyched!

Good luck to the young swimmer and to all my WW friends!  Keep up the good work.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

I'm up 0.2 lbs.    Not what I wanted to see at the scale this morning,  however, better than I expected.  I made it through the weekend just fine but Monday I ate an extra 12 points and then again last night I ate an extra 15!!  Hopefully, I'll do better this week.  I'm still ahead of the game though with 3.4 lbs and 4 weeks to go.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

Nanabug02 said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> Can I join in? My name is Nan and I'm doing the WW online program and started a little over 2 weeks ago.  I weigh myself on Saturday mornings.  So far I'm down 8 pounds!  I'm a pretty big girl, so I have a long way to go.  I need to lose 140 pounds total.
> 
> I'm determined to lose this weight in a healthy manner, for the long haul.  I'm 31 years old and I'm so unhealthy and out of shape that I feel like I'm watching my life pass me by.  But no more!
> 
> While doing WW, I've also eliminated fast food, sodas, and high sugar processed foods.  I'm in week 3 of this detox and it is HARD, but I know (for me) its necessary.  Has anyone else had success eliminating the junk food from their diets?



Hi Nan!  Thanks for joining our thread.  

Sjms71 is absolutely right about not focusing on the big number.  Small attainable goals are so important during our weight loss journey.

I rarely eat fast food anymore, however I've had a craving for an Arby's Beef and Cheddar with Curly Fries for about two years now.  Fortunately for me, that restaurant is in a part of the city to which I hardly ever travel.  Chocolate is my weakness.

Eight pounds in two weeks is excellent!    Congratulations.  Don't forget to post your success here next weekend!


----------



## sjms71

Sandi said:


> Hi Gang and welcome to our new friends!
> 
> We returned from a week+ vacation to Acadia National Park on Saturday (I know, vacationing somewhere other than Disney  -- that's next month!) and I was so worried about my weigh in today.  I mean, we tried to eat healthy and get exercise, but the drive had us in the car for over 2,000 miles, so it wasn't the best circumstance.  Nevertheless, I was down 2 pounds from my weigh in 2 weeks ago.  I even hit the 10%, so I had to set another goal with my leader.  Can you say psyched!
> 
> Good luck to the young swimmer and to all my WW friends!  Keep up the good work.



 Welcome back!!  good job on the two pounds lost.  



CdnBuzzFan said:


> I'm up 0.2 lbs.    Not what I wanted to see at the scale this morning,  however, better than I expected.  I made it through the weekend just fine but Monday I ate an extra 12 points and then again last night I ate an extra 15!!  Hopefully, I'll do better this week.  I'm still ahead of the game though with 3.4 lbs and 4 weeks to go.



Hang in there I know it's not the results you were hoping for but at least you know where the gain possibly came from.  You are still ahead of the game and can optain your goal!!

Tomorrow is my weigh in and I'll let you all know where I'm at.


----------



## robinb

I was up .8 lbs last week and I can't make it to my regular meeting day because my DD has another big swim meet this weekend so I went today.  I had a surprisingly good week!  I lost 1.6 lbs and am now down a full 20!  I have been losing a pretty steady 1/2 lb per week and am fitting into my clothes so much better now.


----------



## sjms71

robinb said:


> I was up .8 lbs last week and I can't make it to my regular meeting day because my DD has another big swim meet this weekend so I went today.  I had a surprisingly good week!  I lost 1.6 lbs and am now down a full 20!  I have been losing a pretty steady 1/2 lb per week and am fitting into my clothes so much better now.



 Way to go!!!!  Hope your DD does well again at her swim meet.


----------



## robinb

sjms71 said:


> Way to go!!!!  Hope your DD does well again at her swim meet.


Thanks .  We're keeping our fingers crossed that she'll be in the finals heat in her events (top 8) and that her relays will be top-3 and come home with medals.

I have hard boiled eggs, WW string cheese & pretzels for snacks.  We'll bring a cooler of water and diet soda.  It'll be two long days for us!


----------



## Sandi

robinb said:


> I was up .8 lbs last week and I can't make it to my regular meeting day because my DD has another big swim meet this weekend so I went today.  I had a surprisingly good week!  I lost 1.6 lbs and am now down a full 20!  I have been losing a pretty steady 1/2 lb per week and am fitting into my clothes so much better now.



That's terrific.  Good job.  Although I love my WW leader, every once in awhile I have to go to a different meeting and it's good to get a different perspective.  The important thing is to go.  Here's to another great week!


----------



## canadadisney

Hello! I am new on this thread. I joined WW yesterday. It was really hard for me to do as I am a lifetime member and I have gained almost all of my weight back. I felt a lot of shame going in as I live in a small town so everyone knows everyone at our meeting. But I am proud of myself for getting over it. I just kept thinking, "I know this feels really bad now but it will feel much better next week!". I am really committed to losing this weight but I also have a Disney Vacation coming up that is also motivating me. I am going to DL with my DH and 2 DDs in October!!! I have just over 25lbs to lose in total and I would like to be down 10lbs before going to DL!


----------



## mrzrich

Welcome to all the new people.

We camped at Fort Wilderness this past week.  I got home last night and went straight to my meeting!  Up 1.6 lbs.  I'm very releaved that it wasn't any higher.  I did partake in a few treats.  

Back in the saddle today.  Doing good so far.  

Keep up the good work everyone!


----------



## sjms71

canadadisney said:


> Hello! I am new on this thread. I joined WW yesterday. It was really hard for me to do as I am a lifetime member and I have gained almost all of my weight back. I felt a lot of shame going in as I live in a small town so everyone knows everyone at our meeting. But I am proud of myself for getting over it. I just kept thinking, "I know this feels really bad now but it will feel much better next week!". I am really committed to losing this weight but I also have a Disney Vacation coming up that is also motivating me. I am going to DL with my DH and 2 DDs in October!!! I have just over 25lbs to lose in total and I would like to be down 10lbs before going to DL!



Welcome   Good luck, keep us posted on your progress.



mrzrich said:


> Welcome to all the new people.
> 
> We camped at Fort Wilderness this past week.  I got home last night and went straight to my meeting!  Up 1.6 lbs.  I'm very releaved that it wasn't any higher.  I did partake in a few treats.
> 
> Back in the saddle today.  Doing good so far.
> 
> Keep up the good work everyone!



Welcome back!!!

So, at my meeting I'm down 1.2 .  Finally went past the 45lb marker.  Seven weeks until disney vacation and would like to be down 
6 more pounds.  Keep up the good work everyone!!!!


----------



## Sandi

canadadisney said:


> Hello! I am new on this thread. I joined WW yesterday. It was really hard for me to do as I am a lifetime member and I have gained almost all of my weight back. I felt a lot of shame going in as I live in a small town so everyone knows everyone at our meeting. But I am proud of myself for getting over it. I just kept thinking, "I know this feels really bad now but it will feel much better next week!". I am really committed to losing this weight but I also have a Disney Vacation coming up that is also motivating me. I am going to DL with my DH and 2 DDs in October!!! I have just over 25lbs to lose in total and I would like to be down 10lbs before going to DL!



You are not alone.  I'm a Lifetime member, too.  Gained back everything plus and am now back on track.  I've been going regularly since the end of April and am down 22 pounds.  Still want to lose another 15.  I think I've learned that I need the support of meetings and others -- like those on this thread.  Keep plugging away.  It doesn't matter what anyone else thinks.  This is for YOU.


----------



## canadadisney

Sandi said:


> You are not alone.  I'm a Lifetime member, too.  Gained back everything plus and am now back on track.  I've been going regularly since the end of April and am down 22 pounds.  Still want to lose another 15.  I think I've learned that I need the support of meetings and others -- like those on this thread.  Keep plugging away.  It doesn't matter what anyone else thinks.  This is for YOU.



Thank-you SOOO much!!! Great Job on your losses! Thanks for the support!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

Welcome everyone!  Thanks for joining our thread.

Congratulations to all of you on your weight losses so far.  I hope you have a great rest of the week.


----------



## 1DisneyQueen

canadadisney said:


> Hello! I am new on this thread. I joined WW yesterday. It was really hard for me to do as I am a lifetime member and I have gained almost all of my weight back. I felt a lot of shame going in as I live in a small town so everyone knows everyone at our meeting. But I am proud of myself for getting over it. I just kept thinking, "I know this feels really bad now but it will feel much better next week!". I am really committed to losing this weight but I also have a Disney Vacation coming up that is also motivating me. I am going to DL with my DH and 2 DDs in October!!! I have just over 25lbs to lose in total and I would like to be down 10lbs before going to DL!




Ican not tell you how to feel, but I would like to share a different perspective.  I have come to realize that this is a LIFE journey.  As with everything in life, there are great decisions we make and some not so great.  When I re-joined this time, I was clearly in a different place in my journey.  I realize that I am still learning about me.  I am still trying to figure out how to handle situations as they come up.  When I start to sabotage myself, I take a moment and discuss it with my DDil.  Just hearing myself talk about what I am feeling helps me figure out what unconsciously is driving me.  It is not without stress, or frustration, but then isn't that what life is everyday.

So you have done this before, consider it a redo because you have something else to earn on your journey.  There is no shame in that.  It is kind of like breaking a leg when you are a marathon runner.  After being out of training for 6 to 8 weeks you do not just run another marathon.  Instead you start all over and sometimes it is not always from where you started the first time.  Sometimes, you are far weaker than ever before.  The point is, you just do it.  It is a whole new journey and you will be stronger when you reach the finish line this time than you were the last.  

Hope that rant make some sense, because in my mind it does.


----------



## 1DisneyQueen

Welcome everyone.  Good luck on your journey.

I have succumb to exercising.  I have managed to lose over 70lbs without it.  I am trying to get to the gym 3 times a week at least, but see to be doing a little more than that.  I also have been working with a personal trainer and she works me out.  As much as I hate working out and sweating, I hate being flabby even more.  So, vanity wins again!

I bought myself a heart monitor today and some work out clothes.  I am anxious about getting back and working out again.  Maybe I will go this weekend.  On Sunday, my DH is going to my nieces to watch a movie maybe I will go and take care of me.

Well, have a great weekend everyone.


----------



## sjms71

1DisneyQueen said:


> Ican not tell you how to feel, but I would like to share a different perspective.  I have come to realize that this is a LIFE journey.  As with everything in life, there are great decisions we make and some not so great.  When I re-joined this time, I was clearly in a different place in my journey.  I realize that I am still learning about me.  I am still trying to figure out how to handle situations as they come up.  When I start to sabotage myself, I take a moment and discuss it with my DDil.  Just hearing myself talk about what I am feeling helps me figure out what unconsciously is driving me.  It is not without stress, or frustration, but then isn't that what life is everyday.
> 
> So you have done this before, consider it a redo because you have something else to earn on your journey.  There is no shame in that.  It is kind of like breaking a leg when you are a marathon runner.  After being out of training for 6 to 8 weeks you do not just run another marathon.  Instead you start all over and sometimes it is not always from where you started the first time.  Sometimes, you are far weaker than ever before.  The point is, you just do it.  It is a whole new journey and you will be stronger when you reach the finish line this time than you were the last.
> 
> Hope that rant make some sense, because in my mind it does.



WOW, very well said, if I had to sum it up this is it for me.  I have been to ww before and have lost and gained the same 25-30lbs. plus.  Nearly 72lbs over weight It was my time to do it and for good this time.  I am down 46 and truly it's been different this time for me.  Anyway, very inspirational words, thank you!!!


----------



## Suzanna1973

Got on the scale Thursday morning and I lost 2 lbs!!! 

Still have a way to go, but slow and steady wins the race.


----------



## sjms71

Suzanna1973 said:


> Got on the scale Thursday morning and I lost 2 lbs!!!
> 
> Still have a way to go, but slow and steady wins the race.



Good job!!!


----------



## 1DisneyQueen

sjms71 said:


> WOW, very well said, if I had to sum it up this is it for me.  I have been to ww before and have lost and gained the same 25-30lbs. plus.  Nearly 72lbs over weight It was my time to do it and for good this time.  I am down 46 and truly it's been different this time for me.  Anyway, very inspirational words, thank you!!!



Thank you.  Keep up the good work and enjoy the journey.



Suzanna1973 said:


> Got on the scale Thursday morning and I lost 2 lbs!!!
> 
> Still have a way to go, but slow and steady wins the race.



Great.  Full steam ahead.


----------



## Nanabug02

1DisneyQueen said:


> Ican not tell you how to feel, but I would like to share a different perspective.  I have come to realize that this is a LIFE journey.  As with everything in life, there are great decisions we make and some not so great.  When I re-joined this time, I was clearly in a different place in my journey.  I realize that I am still learning about me.  I am still trying to figure out how to handle situations as they come up.  When I start to sabotage myself, I take a moment and discuss it with my DDil.  Just hearing myself talk about what I am feeling helps me figure out what unconsciously is driving me.  It is not without stress, or frustration, but then isn't that what life is everyday.
> 
> So you have done this before, consider it a redo because you have something else to earn on your journey.  There is no shame in that.  It is kind of like breaking a leg when you are a marathon runner.  After being out of training for 6 to 8 weeks you do not just run another marathon.  Instead you start all over and sometimes it is not always from where you started the first time.  Sometimes, you are far weaker than ever before.  The point is, you just do it.  It is a whole new journey and you will be stronger when you reach the finish line this time than you were the last.
> 
> Hope that rant make some sense, because in my mind it does.



Thank you so much for this.  I'm obviously not the person you were responding to, but I needed to hear this too.  And you are absolutely right!


----------



## Nanabug02

I just did my 3rd week weigh-in and I'm down another 3.2 pounds!  Yay!


----------



## Sandi

Nanabug02 said:


> I just did my 3rd week weigh-in and I'm down another 3.2 pounds!  Yay!



That's great.  Keep at it.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

Wow!  Lots of wonderful inspiration on the thread today.  I love coming here everyday to read even if I don't post.  You ladies are all so wonderful!

Congratulations on the losses and all the effort.  If I can stick to the programme this week, I'm pretty sure that I'll be down on Wednesday.  I did an 'unofficial' weigh in this morning at work and the scale looked good even with my shoes on!  Weekends are usually the time when I like to eat more but it's Saturday after dinner at the moment and I still have 23 Weekly Allowance Points left, (however, it is a long weekend for us Canadians so we'll see how I make it through Sunday and Monday!   )


----------



## 1DisneyQueen

Nanabug02 said:


> I just did my 3rd week weigh-in and I'm down another 3.2 pounds!  Yay!




Congrats!  Awesome work.


----------



## sjms71

Does anyone else find weekends to be very hard to stay on point?  I get so frustrated with everyone home and wanting to go out to eat, then I have to find stuff that is within reasonable points.  Even if it is, the sodium content is probably sky high.  Then it was rainy her today and I picked all day and didn't even count anything .  I did however, get my walk in (up to 12500 steps) when it stopped raining and drank all my water .  I know tomorrow will be better I just hate weekends when it comes to staying on point. Oh well, hope eveyone had a better weekend.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

sjms71 said:


> Does anyone else find weekends to be very hard to stay on point?  I get so frustrated with everyone home and wanting to go out to eat, then I have to find stuff that is within reasonable points.  Even if it is, the sodium content is probably sky high.  Then it was rainy her today and I picked all day and didn't even count anything .  I did however, get my walk in (up to 12500 steps) when it stopped raining and drank all my water .  I know tomorrow will be better I just hate weekends when it comes to staying on point. Oh well, hope eveyone had a better weekend.


 

I do!  Definitely weekends are the worst for me.  We dont go out to eat a lot but DH and DS can eat whatever they want whenever they want and it's just so hard to watch at times.  Long weekends (like this weekend) are even worse because I have to watch them for three days instead of two.  I try to have the WW 1pt bars around (the red velvet cake bars and the choc caramel bars are my favourite).  I've also got a bunch of 1pt popsicles including chocolate ones in the fridge freezer right now.  However, having said that, I just had a bowl of ice cream!    So far, though, I have managed to stay within my points.


----------



## Sandi

Tomorrow is my weigh in day and I'm getting paranoid.  I took clients out to dinner last night.  I went in with a plan to get a spinich salad with salmon, but wound up with squash soup and lamb.  My guests wanted a bottle of red wine, and, for me, salmon just doesn't work with that.  I didn't eat all that much, but I have no idea of the points value.  Plus, no time for any exercise yesterday.  I feel like a slug.  I will definitely walk tonight, but tomorrow might be a sad day.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

I managed to make it through the long weekend sticking to my points!       We went to a conservation area on Monday morning and I put on almost 8000 steps while we were there.  Tomorrow is also my weigh-in day and I'm hoping that I behave myself from now until tomorrow morning.  I'm expecting to see a loss at the this week but... we'll see.  I'll keep ya posted.

Good luck tomorrow Sandi!  I hope everyone else is still on track.


----------



## sjms71

Sandi said:


> Tomorrow is my weigh in day and I'm getting paranoid.  I took clients out to dinner last night.  I went in with a plan to get a spinich salad with salmon, but wound up with squash soup and lamb.  My guests wanted a bottle of red wine, and, for me, salmon just doesn't work with that.  I didn't eat all that much, but I have no idea of the points value.  Plus, no time for any exercise yesterday.  I feel like a slug.  I will definitely walk tonight, but tomorrow might be a sad day.





CdnBuzzFan said:


> I managed to make it through the long weekend sticking to my points!       We went to a conservation area on Monday morning and I put on almost 8000 steps while we were there.  Tomorrow is also my weigh-in day and I'm hoping that I behave myself from now until tomorrow morning.  I'm expecting to see a loss at the this week but... we'll see.  I'll keep ya posted.
> 
> Good luck tomorrow Sandi!  I hope everyone else is still on track.



Lots of luck to both of you tomorrow.  Not sure my week is going that well.  Been doing good with food and exercise but scale not moving so far.  I don't weigh in until Thursday so we will see.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

I weighed in today and I'm down 2 pounds!!     1.4 lbs and 3 weeks to go to reach my goal of 8lbs in 8 weeks.


----------



## Sandi

CdnBuzzFan said:


> I weighed in today and I'm down 2 pounds!!     1.4 lbs and 3 weeks to go to reach my goal of 8lbs in 8 weeks.



Congrats!  Nice achievement and, I'm sure, well earned.

I was down 0.4 at my weigh in today.  I'm happy with that.  I'm jealous of your progress, so I'm going to aim for 2 pounds this week.  I think that will involve more exercise.


----------



## sjms71

CdnBuzzFan said:


> I weighed in today and I'm down 2 pounds!!     1.4 lbs and 3 weeks to go to reach my goal of 8lbs in 8 weeks.


 
Wow you are on a role!!!  Great job



Sandi said:


> Congrats!  Nice achievement and, I'm sure, well earned.
> 
> I was down 0.4 at my weigh in today.  I'm happy with that.  I'm jealous of your progress, so I'm going to aim for 2 pounds this week.  I think that will involve more exercise.



A lost is a lost not matter how big or small!!

Tomorrow is my day and well, we will have to see.


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

Last week I earned my 75 pound weight for my key ring.  This week I was up .2 even though I stayed within my points everyday and earned 25 activity points through the week. 

I am pretty certain I am retaining water because of my monthly cycle but it can be discouraging to see the gain.

Congratulations to those who lost!


----------



## sjms71

Dreamer & Wisher said:


> Last week I earned my 75 pound weight for my key ring.  This week I was up .2 even though I stayed within my points everyday and earned 25 activity points through the week.
> 
> I am pretty certain I am retaining water because of my monthly cycle but it can be discouraging to see the gain.
> 
> Congratulations to those who lost!



I hear ya sista!!  That is exactly why I think I won't see a loss this week. Sometimes being a girl just ain't fair .

OMG though 75lb weight key ring that is a huge accomplishment.  I'm working on my 50lb'r.  Keep going hopefully we will both have a better week next week.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

Dreamer & Wisher said:


> Last week I earned my 75 pound weight for my key ring.  This week I was up .2 even though I stayed within my points everyday and earned 25 activity points through the week.
> 
> I am pretty certain I am retaining water because of my monthly cycle but it can be discouraging to see the gain.
> 
> Congratulations to those who lost!



I agree that a gain can be discouraging especially after you've worked hard at sticking to the program all week, however, .2 isn't anything to be upset about.  Take a look at the big picture -- you've lost 75 pounds!! 


Congratulations, Sandi, on your 0.4.  At least it wasn't a sad day like you were anticipating.  That's just about half a pound!  Dont be jealous of me, though, because after I return from Disney it will _all be back _and I'll be starting all over again.       Good luck on your two pound mission this week!

Sjms71:  Good luck tomorrow!  How much further to go before you get your 50lb charm?


----------



## sjms71

CdnBuzzFan said:


> I agree that a gain can be discouraging especially after you've worked hard at sticking to the program all week, however, .2 isn't anything to be upset about.  Take a look at the big picture -- you've lost 75 pounds!!
> 
> 
> Congratulations, Sandi, on your 0.4.  At least it wasn't a sad day like you were anticipating.  That's just about half a pound!  Dont be jealous of me, though, because after I return from Disney it will _all be back _and I'll be starting all over again.       Good luck on your two pound mission this week!
> 
> Sjms71:  Good luck tomorrow!  How much further to go before you get your 50lb charm?



I was 46lbs loss last week so 4 more.  I set a goal to do 10lbs in 10 weeks. I have 6 week after tomorrow and could still do it.  I think I'll be about the same weight tomorrow.  I haven't been eating bad and staying in points, doing all my walking the scale is slightly up from last week do to severe bloating, ugh.  It is discouraging I just have to keep concentrating on the 46 I lost. I'm so glad I found this thread, although I go to the meetings which I love, it helps to have support and encouragement all week on here.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

sjms71 said:


> I was 46lbs loss last week so 4 more.  I set a goal to do 10lbs in 10 weeks. I have 6 week after tomorrow and could still do it.  I think I'll be about the same weight tomorrow.  I haven't been eating bad and staying in points, doing all my walking the scale is slightly up from last week do to severe bloating, ugh.  It is discouraging I just have to keep concentrating on the 46 I lost. I'm so glad I found this thread, although I go to the meetings which I love, it helps to have support and encouragement all week on here.




I'm really enjoying this thread, too.  I come here everday now.  I do attend my Wednesday morning meeting (most of the time) but that's just one day per week.  I can come here at anytime on any day and be encouraged and find support.  Sometimes I'm even reading this thread with a bowl of ice cream in my hand.    I know it's one of the things that is helping me stay on track and lose this weight in preparation for our trip to Disney.  So...thanks everyone!  I'll be needing more support and encouragement in about a month when I have to take it off all over again!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

sjms71 said:


> Hope OneBadApple is having a great time at Disney!



Has OneBadApple returned from Disney yet?  Haven't seen her around here lately?


----------



## sjms71

CdnBuzzFan said:


> Has OneBadApple returned from Disney yet?  Haven't seen her around here lately?



I think I saw her post on another thread, I forget which one and I think she was commenting about her trip. 


OneBadApple where are you?  .


----------



## Sandi

CdnBuzzFan said:


> I'm really enjoying this thread, too.  I come here everday now.  I do attend my Wednesday morning meeting (most of the time) but that's just one day per week.  I can come here at anytime on any day and be encouraged and find support.



I agree.  I tried the WW boards, but I much prefer y'all!  

Now, as for your upcoming trip to the World, maybe you're going in with the wrong attitude.  Think of how much exercise you'll be getting.  There are good ways to deal with the food at Disney, too.  What if you said you wanted to stay flat or have a gain of no more than X#?  Would that give you more control than just saying there is no control?

We're going 8/14 through 8/22 and are not doing the Dining Plan because I know I can't do the DP with any brains.  Whenever I do the dining plan, I always feel like I have to get the most food possible.  We put a stop to that!  I think free dining would be a disaster for me.

sjms71 -- good luck tomorrow.  you're doing great.


----------



## sjms71

Sandi said:


> I agree.  I tried the WW boards, but I much prefer y'all!
> 
> Now, as for your upcoming trip to the World, maybe you're going in with the wrong attitude.  Think of how much exercise you'll be getting.  There are good ways to deal with the food at Disney, too.  What if you said you wanted to stay flat or have a gain of no more than X#?  Would that give you more control than just saying there is no control?
> 
> We're going 8/14 through 8/22 and are not doing the Dining Plan because I know I can't do the DP with any brains.  Whenever I do the dining plan, I always feel like I have to get the most food possible.  We put a stop to that!  I think free dining would be a disaster for me.
> 
> sjms71 -- good luck tomorrow.  you're doing great.



Thanks!!

But I think you have the right idea cause that is what I did when we went in September 09 for FD. I hadn't started WW yet but, said my limit is to gain no more than 5lbs.  I only gained 3 and had it off by weeks end after coming home.  I did the same thing over Christmas I allowed myself 3lbs.  So, that kind of thinking has worked for me. As long as you still set limits and then you know what to expect if that makes sense. 
5lbs over a 10 day period.  I believe with all our wa


----------



## mrzrich

Just got home from my meeting.  Down 3.8 lbs! Woo Hoo!


----------



## sjms71

mrzrich said:


> Just got home from my meeting.  Down 3.8 lbs! Woo Hoo!



Holly Cow that's stinkin awesome!  Boy eveyone is rockin this week.


----------



## Sandi

mrzrich said:


> Just got home from my meeting.  Down 3.8 lbs! Woo Hoo!



Wow!  That's fabulous.  I bet you feel great.


----------



## robinb

Sandi said:


> We're going 8/14 through 8/22 and are not doing the Dining Plan because I know I can't do the DP with any brains.  Whenever I do the dining plan, I always feel like I have to get the most food possible.  We put a stop to that!  I think free dining would be a disaster for me.


Sandi: We are going to be at WDW the same time!  But, we're on the DDP .  Honestly, the TS meals are so much better for me than the CS meals.  I just have to remind myself to eat green stuff and not all the beige food that seems to be all over WDW.

Does anyone else find that the week before going is even worse?  I am taking every little excuse to eat poorly this week.  I ate at White Castle last night while in Chicago for a Cubs game and I have been paying for it (kwim ) the whole day.  Tonight was a nice cucumber, tomato and basil salad.  Much better for my tummy!


----------



## TandLMommy28

Hi, can I join you all? I am only doing WW online, I really just don't have time for meetings right now. I have been at it for 11 days so far and ahve lost 6 pounds so far. So thrilled! I want to lose 18 pounds before Disney and with 12 pounds to go in 7.5 weeks, I think I can do it. 18 pounds would be pre-pregnancy and my son is turing THREE on our trip so it's about time I hit pre-pregnancy!

My issue is that I'm still adjusting to the amount of food. I have NO problem sticking to my points BUT I don't feel like I have enough energy to exercise some days. However, I think I have an infection so that might be why! 

I agree that the boards on WW are not that great. I think they are hard to get around on and once I post, it's hard to find that post again to see responses. I don't know if anyone else has that issue.

Sounds like a lot of you are having great weeks and overall success. Congrats!


----------



## sjms71

TandLMommy28 said:


> Hi, can I join you all? I am only doing WW online, I really just don't have time for meetings right now. I have been at it for 11 days so far and ahve lost 6 pounds so far. So thrilled! I want to lose 18 pounds before Disney and with 12 pounds to go in 7.5 weeks, I think I can do it. 18 pounds would be pre-pregnancy and my son is turing THREE on our trip so it's about time I hit pre-pregnancy!
> 
> My issue is that I'm still adjusting to the amount of food. I have NO problem sticking to my points BUT I don't feel like I have enough energy to exercise some days. However, I think I have an infection so that might be why!
> 
> I agree that the boards on WW are not that great. I think they are hard to get around on and once I post, it's hard to find that post again to see responses. I don't know if anyone else has that issue.
> 
> Sounds like a lot of you are having great weeks and overall success. Congrats!




Welcome Sounds, like you are doing great!!! It's an adjustment but your body will adjust and you will have more energy.


----------



## sjms71

robinb said:


> Sandi: We are going to be at WDW the same time!  But, we're on the DDP .  Honestly, the TS meals are so much better for me than the CS meals.  I just have to remind myself to eat green stuff and not all the beige food that seems to be all over WDW.
> 
> Does anyone else find that the week before going is even worse?  I am taking every little excuse to eat poorly this week.  I ate at White Castle last night while in Chicago for a Cubs game and I have been paying for it (kwim ) the whole day.  Tonight was a nice cucumber, tomato and basil salad.  Much better for my tummy!




We are on the DDP too for 9/18 trip.  However, last year I don't think I ate 1 burger or fries the entire trip.  You can find fairly reasonable CS meals.  I love eating in Sunshine Seasons and getting the oven roasted chicken with carrots I do also get the garlic mashed.


----------



## Sandi

robinb said:


> Sandi: We are going to be at WDW the same time!  But, we're on the DDP .  Honestly, the TS meals are so much better for me than the CS meals.  I just have to remind myself to eat green stuff and not all the beige food that seems to be all over WDW.
> 
> Does anyone else find that the week before going is even worse?  I am taking every little excuse to eat poorly this week.  I ate at White Castle last night while in Chicago for a Cubs game and I have been paying for it (kwim ) the whole day.  Tonight was a nice cucumber, tomato and basil salad.  Much better for my tummy!



Maybe we should have our own WW meeting while we're there!

For the DDP, I always want to get the desserts.  For CS restaurants, they aren't that good, so it's not really a problem to pass on or ask to substitute a bag of apple slices or something like that.  At the TS restaurants, I think taking a few bites to get the pleasure might be enough.  But it's so hard to see the rest of the dessert just sitting there waiting to be consumed.  

Hope you can stay on track until you go!


----------



## TandLMommy28

sjms71 said:


> Thanks!!
> 
> But I think you have the right idea cause that is what I did when we went in September 09 for FD. I hadn't started WW yet but, said my limit is to gain no more than 5lbs.  I only gained 3 and had it off by weeks end after coming home.  I did the same thing over Christmas I allowed myself 3lbs.  So, that kind of thinking has worked for me. As long as you still set limits and then you know what to expect if that makes sense.
> 5lbs over a 10 day period.  I believe with all our wa




I do the same thing on vacation as well. This past vacation, I didn't worry so much about WHAT I eat but about portion control and I ended up doing a ton of walking and swimming to balance it out (I would say I was in the pool or walking for an average of 3 - 4 hours each day). I ended up gaining 4 pounds (the 4 I'd JUST lost!) but because that weight is usually more just bloating, a week of healthy eating usually knocks it right back off. In the end it is frustrating to have two weeks that are a bit like treading water but I guess that's the price of vacation. It's nearly impossible to go on vacation and still eat like you would at home--especially when you have to drive 2,000 miles!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

Sandi said:


> I agree.  I tried the WW boards, but I much prefer y'all!
> 
> Now, as for your upcoming trip to the World, maybe you're going in with the wrong attitude.  Think of how much exercise you'll be getting.  There are good ways to deal with the food at Disney, too.  What if you said you wanted to stay flat or have a gain of no more than X#?  Would that give you more control than just saying there is no control?
> 
> We're going 8/14 through 8/22 and are not doing the Dining Plan because I know I can't do the DP with any brains.  Whenever I do the dining plan, I always feel like I have to get the most food possible.  We put a stop to that!  I think free dining would be a disaster for me.
> 
> sjms71 -- good luck tomorrow.  you're doing great.




I know that I will be getting a lot of exercise from all the walking but I also know that when we went in 2007, I gained 5lbs and then in 2008 when we were there I gained either 7lbs or 9lbs.  I'm just expecting, based on the previous years' weight gains, that it will be more this time.  The desserts are going to be my biggest challenge -- I know that.  So what I thought I would do is order from the adult dessert menu something for DS and eat the one that he gets with his kids meal at the TS restaurants and at a few of the CS restaurants.  That might help a bit but I know that I will be snacking in the parks and I'm not going to carry WW 1pt bars around with me.  I AM having a cinnamon roll from the Main Street Bakery and I AM having a Butterfinger Cupcake from Starring Roles in HS.

Another thing that I could do is look at all of the menus for our TS ADR's and pick what I'll eat BEFORE I get there.  That might help.  I'm really not sure what else I could do.  You're probably wright -- maybe my attitude is wrong but I also think that it's somewhat realistic as well.  Maybe I'll try to mental rehearse for the next few weeks that 5 pounds is my max.  (Feel free to remind me of that!)  I also find it quite difficult after I return home to stop eating.  Maybe if I remain conscious of what I'm doing while I'm there, the over eating wont be so bad when I get back.


----------



## sjms71

Ok WW friends I'm down .2 so, although not thrilled I didn't think I would be down at all.  My mini goal was 10lbs in 10 weeks.  I'm down 4 (thank goodness I lost more the past 3)  6wks to go before Disney and 6lbs.


----------



## Sandi

sjms71 said:


> Ok WW friends I'm down .2 so, although not thrilled I didn't think I would be down at all.  My mini goal was 10lbs in 10 weeks.  I'm down 4 (thank goodness I lost more the past 3)  6wks to go before Disney and 6lbs.



A success is a success.  Just imagine a stick of butter gone from your butt!  Good work.

It's also important to remember that the small losses are more likely to stay off.  It's a much healthier way to go.  (Yeah, I know, it's not as much fun as a 2# loss, but it'll be gone forever.)


----------



## sjms71

Sandi said:


> A success is a success.  Just imagine a stick of butter gone from your butt!  Good work.
> 
> It's also important to remember that the small losses are more likely to stay off.  It's a much healthier way to go.  (Yeah, I know, it's not as much fun as a 2# loss, but it'll be gone forever.)



Too funny but you're right.  I would have been more unhappy if it was .2 gain.  It just makes me look forward to next weeks weigh in.  I'm so close to that 50lbs gone I can taste it.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

Sandi said:


> A success is a success.  Just imagine a stick of butter gone from your butt!






You're right about the weight staying off better when it comes off slow.  There's a member that I know who has lost 46 pounds in 13 weeks and he's going to have one heck of a time keeping that off.

Congratulations, Sjms71, on your 0.2!  

Congratulations, also, mrzrich on your 3.8!


----------



## robinb

First of all, congratulations to all the losers this week  and   to the rest of us.  

I feel kinda guilty because I skipped my meeting this week.  The time just got away from me and I know that I am up.  Maybe I'll try to go on Monday right before leaving on vacation.

  I know that some people can eat within their points at WDW but I also know that I cannot.  I like the idea of planning to gain no more than 5 lbs.  That will keep me somewhat on track but still give me permission to splurge a bit (can you say almond crusted cheesecake at Narcoossee's on our anniversary?!?).  It will also help with the "I've splurged already so I might as well throw in the towel and eat my face off." problem I have had before.  I will pledge to my WW pals here that I will _try _to concentrate on filling foods and I will try to eat some green every day.

Now for a little mom brag and update on my DD in her swim meet last week.   The swim meet is HUGE with over 1200 kids and it is one of the biggest outdoor meets in the nation.  First the good news ... she was 6th out of 144 girls in the 50 freestyle and  6th out of 67 girls on the 100 IM.  She did great with personal bests on BOTH events!  Her team in the free relay was 2nd out of 48 teams so she came home with a medal.  Now for the bad news.  She had a heartbreaker on her 200 medley relay.  Their team not only finished first seconds ahead of the next placed team, but they broke the team record *and* the pool record.   Unfortunately, two of the girls left early on their take-off and the team was disqualified .  It's a lot for a team of little girls to process ESPECIALLY when it was the first event for them of the day.  To their credit each and every one of those girls came back and swam well on their individual events (all 4 of them in the top 8) and the three who swam the 200 free relay took 5 seconds off their seed time all the way at the END of the day.


----------



## sjms71

robinb said:


> First of all, congratulations to all the losers this week  and   to the rest of us.
> 
> I feel kinda guilty because I skipped my meeting this week.  The time just got away from me and I know that I am up.  Maybe I'll try to go on Monday right before leaving on vacation.
> 
> I know that some people can eat within their points at WDW but I also know that I cannot.  I like the idea of planning to gain no more than 5 lbs.  That will keep me somewhat on track but still give me permission to splurge a bit (can you say almond crusted cheesecake at Narcoossee's on our anniversary?!?).  It will also help with the "I've splurged already so I might as well throw in the towel and eat my face off." problem I have had before.  I will pledge to my WW pals here that I will _try _to concentrate on filling foods and I will try to eat some green every day.
> 
> Now for a little mom brag and update on my DD in her swim meet last week.   The swim meet is HUGE with over 1200 kids and it is one of the biggest outdoor meets in the nation.  First the good news ... she was 6th out of 144 girls in the 50 freestyle and  6th out of 67 girls on the 100 IM.  She did great with personal bests on BOTH events!  Her team in the free relay was 2nd out of 48 teams so she came home with a medal.  Now for the bad news.  She had a heartbreaker on her 200 medley relay.  Their team not only finished first seconds ahead of the next placed team, but they broke the team record *and* the pool record.   Unfortunately, two of the girls left early on their take-off and the team was disqualified .  It's a lot for a team of little girls to process ESPECIALLY when it was the first event for them of the day.  To their credit each and every one of those girls came back and swam well on their individual events (all 4 of them in the top 8) and the three who swam the 200 free relay took 5 seconds off their seed time all the way at the END of the day.



Don't totally throw in the towel.  Just enjoy your vacation I've gone on 3 since starting weight watchers and never expected to stay on points.  Just set a realistic goal for yourself.  If you know you can't stay within your points don't set that as a goal.  However, if you can say I will only gain X amount of weight then, it's not a goal you may want to reach but you know what to expect.  And eating something green doesn't mean a cupcake with green icing  (just kidding).  Go, have a great time don't stress about it.  When you get home you get back on track cause it's a LIFE change and vacations and swim meets are all a part of life.  

On to proud mom......great job for your daughter to bad on the false start.   But sounds like she had a lot of fun.  

Will you be able to keep in contact over vacation?  When do you leave?  Have fun if it gets busy and we don't hear from ya!!!


----------



## Sandi

robinb -- congrats to your DD.  That's quite an accomplishment.  

I'm planning to check in with y'all a couple of times while I'm on my WDW vacation later this month.  I think that will help me keep on track without too much pressure.  Maybe we can convince robinb to do so, too.


----------



## sjms71

Have a FAB weekend everyone, eat well


----------



## Rosiekins

Hello! I just started WW online and find I am having a lot of questions. The few Message boards I have visited on the WW site seem to have a hostile attitude toward "newbies" so I am afraid to post there. 

I have a long journey ahead but I think I can get there. I have never really tried dieting just 2 weeks on the carb free thing that left me starving and sick (too much processed junk I think). We keep trying to eat healthier but I have terrible portion control and find myself struggling to stick to any plans I lay I out. I felt lost and like I just couldn't figure out where to start. But 2 things really shook me in to actually doing something.  1 you will laugh but I really want to ride the castle at Harry Potter and am afraid I will not make it on. 2 the scale is getting closer and closer to a number I do not want to reach. 

So I bit the bullet and joined WW. So far my biggest concern is that it is not hard at all. In fact my hardest thing is eating all my points everyday. Now I have a lot to loose (meaning I weigh a lot) so I have Mucho points, and I know as I loose I also loose points so I am a little worried how I will feel when I have less points but for now in the last 5 days I have been doing it I only ate every point 1 day. I find myself reaching for junk at the end of the night to fill those points. I am trying to grab fruit at night instead though so I am hoping I can make the conversion. 

 When I started I hit the store and bought a ton of 100 Calorie packs and such so I could have fast things that were sweet. Because I knew I would fail if I could not have sweets. So I have all those that range between 1 and 2 points and some fiber friendly stuff that is around 3 points. I like these but I am trying to limit them to no more then 3 a day of any combination of them. 

So far I find I am eating more then I have in the past, and less at the same time. I used to skip breakfast daily, and sometimes lunch then eat junk because I was starving and a HUGE dinner then a treat after. On the plan I make sure I eat Breakfast even if I wake up at 11:30 like today lol, I will just have my lunch at 2pm which works because my DH is working today so we will be eating dinner later. So any way I make sure I eat Breakfast, then Lunch (before 4 o'clock which happened a lot before) Then my dinner around 6 or 7 instead of 8 or 9 like before. I pepper the day with snacks but I am happier with 6 small meals then 3 big ones so I like this. I am trying to pack Lunch and Dinner with Veggies and my breakfast and snacks with fruit. So far I have eaten out twice and have had a treat (candy, ice cream etc..) everyday.

This makes me feel like I must be doing something wrong. Eating all those meals and getting treats? But then I started looking at my portions. I measure my food now so I am eating way less (but more veggies which I love). Before I went out to eat I budgeted for what I could have, Sushi or Teriyaki Chicken but not both (sushi I could have way more for less points) I got the NI for one of my favorite restaurants and figured out what I would eat. I could have my favorite dish with all green beans instead of potatoes (I always get it that way anyway as I don't like the potatoes) and I could eat the whole thing and eat no bread or have half and 2 pieces of bread. I had half and the bread (instead of the normal whole thing and several pieces of bread). So I really think I am gaining portion control and understanding of what I eat and why. No more bored eating, if I am truly hungry I eat if I am not really then I grab some water or a Diet Dr Pepper. But I am still worried I must be doing some thing wrong

My husband asked me what I couldn't have and I looked at him and said nothing. There are things that I shouldn't have to much of or that if I ate I would be hungry later but nothing is off limits. I have had candy at the movies 3 times (it has been hot here so lot's of movies lol) and Ice Cream one night (Soft serve kids sized, no cone and I didn't eat it all because I realized I had had enough and was just eating because it was in my dish) And I am eating full fat cheese ( I hate the low fat stuff) not a lot just a half portion 3 times but still)

I am really concerned that I am doing something wrong still even though I seem to be following all the rules. I mean I am really eating all I want (smaller portions) and I am not hungry. I don't eat all my points and I have yet to touch the extras. My first weigh in is Tuesday so I guess I will see then, but for now I just needed to vent my worry to someone so thank you for listing to my very long story!


----------



## TifffanyD

Hi Rosiekins!

Congrats on your lifestyle change. From what I read, it seems you aren't really doing anything wrong. I found one small thing:



Rosiekins said:


> I don't eat all my points and I have yet to touch the extras.



You are supposed to eat all your points as that is your minimum. The "extras" are there to use or not use, as you see fit... but you should eat all your points. Also, are you checking out the good health guidelines? I know you said you get a lot of points, but if you eat your oils together you will use 2.5 points instead of 2 points if you eat them separately, so that will help a bit.

I only get 23 points a day (but I know there are ppl who get far less) so I do stuff like egg whites, reduced/no fat cheese, half portions of cheese, etc.

However, if you are finding you have points left over, you should eat the full servings of cheese and find other ways to work in the extra points. Planning your day out in advance will help a lot with this.

Good luck and I bet you see a nice surprise on the scale!


----------



## Rosiekins

TifffanyD said:


> Hi Rosiekins!
> 
> Congrats on your lifestyle change. From what I read, it seems you aren't really doing anything wrong. I found one small thing:
> 
> 
> 
> You are supposed to eat all your points as that is your minimum. The "extras" are there to use or not use, as you see fit... but you should eat all your points. Also, are you checking out the good health guidelines? I know you said you get a lot of points, but if you eat your oils together you will use 2.5 points instead of 2 points if you eat them separately, so that will help a bit.
> 
> I only get 23 points a day (but I know there are ppl who get far less) so I do stuff like egg whites, reduced/no fat cheese, half portions of cheese, etc.
> 
> However, if you are finding you have points left over, you should eat the full servings of cheese and find other ways to work in the extra points. Planning your day out in advance will help a lot with this.
> 
> Good luck and I bet you see a nice surprise on the scale!



Thanks, I really felt like I should be eating all those points and have had a hard time finding info on if I should or not. I have been doing the check points on the side and have been struggling with the dairy (mildly Lactose intolerant so I can't drink milk) but you know there is no reason I can't have some cheddar with my fruit and or switch my fav Tomato Mozzarella salad to a full serving of Mozzarella. Thanks for the idea!!!


----------



## TifffanyD

Rosiekins said:


> Thanks, I really felt like I should be eating all those points and have had a hard time finding info on if I should or not. I have been doing the check points on the side and have been struggling with the dairy (mildly Lactose intolerant so I can't drink milk) but you know there is no reason I can't have some cheddar with my fruit and or switch my fav Tomato Mozzarella salad to a full serving of Mozzarella. Thanks for the idea!!!



Can you handle yogurt or pudding? Those count. I drink almond milk for some of my dairy sometimes (although weight watchers doesn't count it - I still do) so you could try that or soy milk. It's not super pointy tho so won't help you there.

Sounds like you could add some olive oil to your tomato/mozz salad too to help with those oils!


----------



## Rosiekins

TifffanyD said:


> Can you handle yogurt or pudding? Those count. I drink almond milk for some of my dairy sometimes (although weight watchers doesn't count it - I still do) so you could try that or soy milk. It's not super pointy tho so won't help you there.
> 
> Sounds like you could add some olive oil to your tomato/mozz salad too to help with those oils!


 I can have pretty much any dairy as long as it is not a straight glass of milk though as I am getting older I am finding I can have much less of the dairy amounts then before. I am doing a Yogurt a day but I could do some pudding. I add olive oil to my TMS but I could add a little more and up that point value (and save my struggle with where to slip it in later as we grill a lot in the summer so less oil) Thanks again! Boy am I glad I posted here.


----------



## TifffanyD

Rosiekins said:


> I can have pretty much any dairy as long as it is not a straight glass of milk though as I am getting older I am finding I can have much less of the dairy amounts then before. I am doing a Yogurt a day but I could do some pudding. I add olive oil to my TMS but I could add a little more and up that point value (and save my struggle with where to slip it in later as we grill a lot in the summer so less oil) Thanks again! Boy am I glad I posted here.



For oil I like to drizzle it on an english muffin and then put some Molly McButter on top (in the seasoning aisle - it is like in a shaker). Or I drizzle it on my brocolli at night and put some Molly McButter (lol - I love this stuff). Or I drizzle it on popcorn! I usually use canola oil though as I prefer it  But I said olive oil cause that seems to be most ppl's favorite

Sometimes I struggle with getting in all my GHG's too. Like today we had Panera for lunch (they have some very points friendly options on the pick 2 menu) and then will figure out something light for an early dinner but then we are going to a beer festival tonight with food samples. I saved 30 of my weeklies for it and won't be having beer (I am the DD) so I should be fine with my points but may not get ALL my GHG's


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

Hi Rosiekins!  Welcome and thanks for posting.

Have you tried the Weight Watchers Smoothies?  I know you're not a regular meeting member but you should be able to go to a WW Center and purchase them.  If you add 1 cup water to the smoothie mixes, they count as a dairy serving.  That may help you get in your dairy servings.


----------



## sjms71

Welcome Rosiekins    Sounds like you are off to a good start.  If you are having problems eating your points try choosing higher point foods.  So, you are not eating more.  Like regular cheese instead of low fat ect.  Nuts are very filling also.  I get the 100 cal. pack almonds.  I eat a lot of greek yogurt which is very high in protein.  I like also hard boiled eggs scoop out the yolk and put hummus in there.  If your a sweets girl and you like ice cream Breyers has a new kind it's Smooth and Dreamy.  They have fat free, 1/2 fat, sugar free and low carb.  I go for sugar free butter pecan.  Low points for a serving.  You said your portions seem to be ok but invest in a food scale.  If you have a WW center and can get that one it's great.  Make sure you come back and let us know how you did on Tuesday.  Good luck.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

sjms71 said:


> Welcome Rosiekins    Sounds like you are off to a good start.  If you are having problems eating your points try choosing higher point foods.  So, you are not eating more.  Like regular cheese instead of low fat ect.  Nuts are very filling also.  I get the 100 cal. pack almonds.  I eat a lot of greek yogurt which is very high in protein.  I like also hard boiled eggs scoop out the yolk and put hummus in there.  If your a sweets girl and you like ice cream Breyers has a new kind it's Smooth and Dreamy.  They have fat free, 1/2 fat, sugar free and low carb.  I go for sugar free butter pecan.  Low points for a serving.  You said your portions seem to be ok but invest in a food scale.  If you have a WW center and can get that one it's great.  Make sure you come back and let us know how you did on Tuesday.  Good luck.



Isn't the WW food scale wonderful?  I dont own one, but I've used it before.  As soon as the one I have breaks, I'm buying that one.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

Also... not doing well so far this weekend.  Ate a bunch of my weekly points yesterday and only have about 6 left and I still have 2 1/2 day left!


----------



## sjms71

CdnBuzzFan said:


> Also... not doing well so far this weekend.  Ate a bunch of my weekly points yesterday and only have about 6 left and I still have 2 1/2 day left!



I couldn't wait for my scale to break and then when it did I bought the ww scale.  It sits on my counter.  I even brought it with us to the beach when we went.  
Weekends are so hard, I hate them as far as food goes.  I myself had a horrible weekend last week.  However, this weekend I'm proud to say I've done well.  I'm only 3.8 away from 50lbs and I just want to be there so bad so, that is what has kept me focused this weekend.


----------



## canadadisney

Well, I had my first weigh in after my commitment to re-join and I was down 0.8. I know I should be happy but I was really disappointed. I had been camping all week and I was very proud of the choices I made. I ate my daily pts. I turned down, ice cream, licorice, marshmellows. I made low fat popcorn while everyone else was eating chips. I have been camping the up until now and we go camping again on Thursday. (wed is my weigh in) So my goal is to continue to stay on track and go for a walk each day I am home.


----------



## sjms71

canadadisney said:


> Well, I had my first weigh in after my commitment to re-join and I was down 0.8. I know I should be happy but I was really disappointed. I had been camping all week and I was very proud of the choices I made. I ate my daily pts. I turned down, ice cream, licorice, marshmellows. I made low fat popcorn while everyone else was eating chips. I have been camping the up until now and we go camping again on Thursday. (wed is my weigh in) So my goal is to continue to stay on track and go for a walk each day I am home.



Don't be disappointed, keep doing what you're doing and you will see results.  Make sure you let us know how you did on Wed.  Hang in there and have a good week.


----------



## canadadisney

sjms71 said:


> Don't be disappointed, keep doing what you're doing and you will see results.  Make sure you let us know how you did on Wed.  Hang in there and have a good week.



Thanks so much. I have been having a great week. Weigh in is in 2 days!


----------



## Sandi

Hi Friends!  I did really well on the weekend, but Monday was tough.  I was just hungry at night so I ate.  I tracked everything -- which was frightening -- and am within the points allowed due to the 35 weekly points, but I know tomorrow's weigh in will reflect yesterday.  Oh well, I think today will be a good day.  

Good luck to all of you today and moving forward.


----------



## Rosiekins

Thanks for all the welcomes and advice. I do have a food scale but I love the WW I see on the site too...Maybe mine can have an accident with a hammer lol. Well after all week of staying on track and not even touching my extra points I lost 2 pounds. I feel both happy and disapointed. I mean I lost and that is great but then again all that work for 2 lbs? But I am just glad it was something, and they do say 1 to 2lbs a week so 2 really is pretty good.


----------



## sjms71

Rosiekins said:


> Thanks for all the welcomes and advice. I do have a food scale but I love the WW I see on the site too...Maybe mine can have an accident with a hammer lol. Well after all week of staying on track and not even touching my extra points I lost 2 pounds. I feel both happy and disapointed. I mean I lost and that is great but then again all that work for 2 lbs? But I am just glad it was something, and they do say 1 to 2lbs a week so 2 really is pretty good.


 
Congrats on the 2lb loss  
I've been doing this for 9 months and always pretty much have done the same thing.  Some weeks 2lbs some 1lb. So, who knows.  In the beginning I lost 3lbs a few times.  But I track online also and basically have lost an average of 1.2 a week.  A loss is a loss it all adds up.


----------



## Sandi

Rosiekins said:


> I am really concerned that I am doing something wrong still even though I seem to be following all the rules. I mean I am really eating all I want (smaller portions) and I am not hungry. I don't eat all my points and I have yet to touch the extras. My first weigh in is Tuesday so I guess I will see then, but for now I just needed to vent my worry to someone so thank you for listing to my very long story!
> 
> Well after all week of staying on track and not even touching my extra points I lost 2 pounds. I feel both happy and disapointed. I mean I lost and that is great but then again all that work for 2 lbs? But I am just glad it was something, and they do say 1 to 2lbs a week so 2 really is pretty good.



Rosiekins, I brought two of your posts together because your last comment about it being "all that work for 2 lbs" struck me as odd considering you first thought you were eating too much and were doing it wrong.  I think the 2 pound loss is proof positive that you're doing it right.  That rate of weight loss is what will let you succeed in the long run.  I will take 2 pounds gone forever over a 5 pound loss that will be back in 5 months any day.  

Stick with it and see your loss as permanent.


----------



## Rosiekins

Your right I did think I was doing it wrong and eating too much, but I was spending a lot of time thinking about the foods I was eating, precharting to make sure I could have them and finding nutritional information for everything I wanted to eat etc... I guess that is more what I was thinking when I said all that work. But your right I lost and it was a healthy loss, and I must be doing it right! Thanks for pointing that out!


----------



## Sandi

Rosiekins said:


> Your right I did think I was doing it wrong and eating too much, but I was spending a lot of time thinking about the foods I was eating, precharting to make sure I could have them and finding nutritional information for everything I wanted to eat etc... I guess that is more what I was thinking when I said all that work. But your right I lost and it was a healthy loss, and I must be doing it right! Thanks for pointing that out!



Got it.  Yeah, that stuff is work, but after awhile it's all second nature.  Thinking about what I eat is one of the best advances I made with WW.  The whole mindless eating is what got me into my mess!


----------



## canadadisney

Rosiekins said:


> Thanks for all the welcomes and advice. I do have a food scale but I love the WW I see on the site too...Maybe mine can have an accident with a hammer lol. Well after all week of staying on track and not even touching my extra points I lost 2 pounds. I feel both happy and disapointed. I mean I lost and that is great but then again all that work for 2 lbs? But I am just glad it was something, and they do say 1 to 2lbs a week so 2 really is pretty good.



I can relate! Last week I stayed on track and didn't touch my extra points and lost 0.8. I was happy about the lost but also felt frustration and then guilt that I was frustrated about a loss. Positive self talk has helped me a lot this week. I am excited to weigh this week but also hesitant as I am afraid I will see another small amount.


----------



## mrzrich

Sounds crazy and against everything you may have learned about weight loss in the past, but I lose better when I use some or even ALL of my extra 35 weekly points.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

Rosiekins said:


> Thanks for all the welcomes and advice. I do have a food scale but I love the WW I see on the site too...Maybe mine can have an accident with a hammer lol. Well after all week of staying on track and not even touching my extra points I lost 2 pounds. I feel both happy and disapointed. I mean I lost and that is great but then again all that work for 2 lbs? But I am just glad it was something, and they do say 1 to 2lbs a week so 2 really is pretty good.



It is a lot of work and sometimes it's really hard work but you should never be disappointed with the amount of weight you've lost.  There is a lady in my meeting who has lost over 40 pounds and doesn't think it's coming off fast enough.  Last week at the scale, she was so disappointed with the amount of her loss that she just got mad left without staying for the meeting.  She couldn't see that she had already lost a lot of weight. She was just focused on the amount at the scale at that moment.  Hopefully, she'll be back.

Even if your loss isn't much (or sometimes nothing), you're still learning things, like portion control and making healthy choices which are becoming  part of your lifestyle.  Even though it may not show at the scale, you're still keeping your commitment to yourself to make changes in your eating habits.

Like the others have said above, you're doing it right and congratulations on your successes.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

mrzrich said:


> Sounds crazy and against everything you may have learned about weight loss in the past, but I lose better when I use some or even ALL of my extra 35 weekly points.



At first, I was afraid of them.  I thought if I ate those extra points, I would gain weight or not lose very much.  I joined in September and it was sometime the following January that I had finally had a week where I ate all of them.  Now, I always eat every one of mine!  Sometimes, I'm sure I've eaten a few of someone else's too!


----------



## Rosiekins

Sandi said:


> Got it.  Yeah, that stuff is work, but after awhile it's all second nature.  Thinking about what I eat is one of the best advances I made with WW.  The whole mindless eating is what got me into my mess!


I know I didn't realize how much mindless eating I was doing. How many times I had 3 granola bars in an hour or ate a whole bag of movie sized candy while watching the movie. I was in shock when I discovered how many points/calories were in my Favorite dish at the Cheesecake Factory. But I do have to say in only a week I feel like I am getting a much better hang of my portion control. My favorite new little trick is asking the restaurant to split my food before it gets to me. I found that if it wasn't on my plate I didn't even miss it! I am hoping soon I will just know how many points a lot of things are and I think then things will get a lot easier. For now at least I have enough points that not eating more then them isn't too hard.


----------



## sjms71

Rosiekins said:


> I know I didn't realize how much mindless eating I was doing. How many times I had 3 granola bars in an hour or ate a whole bag of movie sized candy while watching the movie. I was in shock when I discovered how many points/calories were in my Favorite dish at the Cheesecake Factory. But I do have to say in only a week I feel like I am getting a much better hang of my portion control. My favorite new little trick is asking the restaurant to split my food before it gets to me. I found that if it wasn't on my plate I didn't even miss it! I am hoping soon I will just know how many points a lot of things are and I think then things will get a lot easier. For now at least I have enough points that not eating more then them isn't too hard.



It sounds like you have a handle on what you're doing.  Keep up the good work and we are all here to support each other when ever it's needed .

I too do the mindless eating. Everytime I go by the frig. I grab a handful of grapes so although healthy, it's mindless eating and not always counting the points for them either.


----------



## disykat

I'm back from a beach vacation and it's cool to see how well people are doing.  We were gone a week and I'm pretty proud of how I did.  I had a few "treats" but in general kept pretty good control of what I was eating.  I gained about 1/2 pound, but got right back on track and it has disappeared.  It looks like I'm finally starting downward again and hoping to hit 20 pounds gone at weigh in on Thursday.  (I got sort of stuck after 15 pounds and have been dancing around 18 for several weeks now.)

It's a slow process!  With the exception of this past week and a few tough days the week before that, I've been diligent for 18 weeks and am just above a pound a week average lost.  It's hard when you know you're on program and the scale barely moves!  However, I'm convinced that's why I was able to vacation without a big gain.  A pound a week is a good  average!  

I keep reminding myself that I'd rather lose slowly while eating as many points possible.  It will make maintenance SOOOO much easier!


----------



## disykat

sjms71 said:


> I too do the mindless eating. Everytime I go by the frig. I grab a handful of grapes so although healthy, it's mindless eating and not always counting the points for them either.



Those "BLT's" are killer, aren't they?  I have to laugh at myself at church when I'm hoping for a big chunk of bread during communion because I don't count that!


----------



## sjms71

disykat said:


> Those "BLT's" are killer, aren't they?  I have to laugh at myself at church when I'm hoping for a big chunk of bread during communion because I don't count that!



Yes they are, even though they are healthy and we just went over BLT's at our meeting a few weeks ago.  

Good for you for surviving vacation.  We go away a lot so it always makes it hard.  I've been doing this 42 weeks and I'm down (unofficially till Thurs.) a little over 47lbs as of today.  So, slow and steady is the best way.


----------



## Rosiekins

It's nice to know I am not alone! It sounds like everyone here has a good grasp on what they are doing. I feel like I found the right place!


----------



## sjms71

Hey just realized 1 month, 1 week and 1 day.  Until my eatathon  

Just kidding, I promise not to have a eatathon.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

disykat said:


> Those "BLT's" are killer, aren't they?  I have to laugh at myself at church when I'm hoping for a big chunk of bread during communion because I don't count that!



Oh, that's just too funny!  I don't count communion either.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

So....this week was not good.  I managed to get through the weekend with two extra points left but Monday and yesterday were killers for me.  I'm up 1/2 a pound on my own scale this morning so I will be definitely be up on the WW scale later today.  The reason this is going to be so disappointing for me is that earlier this week, I got down to a weight on my scale that I haven't seen for quite a while.  But, it's my own fault.  I realize that.  I'll just have to be more in control this week.  Only 2 1/2 weeks until my 'eatathon'!

By the way, sjms71, you're so always encouraging.  I really enjoy reading your comments to everyone.

I'll post my scale results later today if I get the chance.


----------



## sjms71

CdnBuzzFan said:


> So....this week was not good.  I managed to get through the weekend with two extra points left but Monday and yesterday were killers for me.  I'm up 1/2 a pound on my own scale this morning so I will be definitely be up on the WW scale later today.  The reason this is going to be so disappointing for me is that earlier this week, I got down to a weight on my scale that I haven't seen for quite a while.  But, it's my own fault.  I realize that.  I'll just have to be more in control this week.  Only 2 1/2 weeks until my 'eatathon'!
> 
> By the way, sjms71, you're so always encouraging.  I really enjoy reading your comments to everyone.
> 
> I'll post my scale results later today if I get the chance.



Honestly you made me cry when I read that thank you!!  I know what a strugle this weight issue is for everyone and the fact that I finally feel like I'm conquering it and feel poud of myself for all my hard work, you want everyone in the same boat as you to feel that way too.  I'm so happy I jumped on this thread I enjoy everyone here and really am routing for eveyones sucess.  

Good luck on the scale today.  Even if you are up you still did well becuase you mentally know what you did and will move on from there.  I like the phrase eatathon, I'm sure that word is not apart of the WW program.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

I was up -- by a whole pound!    I guess the eatathon began a little early.

Okay, so at least is was just 1.0 and not 1.2.  And, you're right, I do know exactly what I did.  Hopefully I can move on this week, right past the freezer that has Rolo Ice Cream in it (that I bought this morning  ).


----------



## Sandi

I had my weigh in today and was down #0.2.  So now I have to take my own advice and remember that it's almost a stick of butter off my butt.  I was a little disappointed because I really exercised a lot this week.  Monday, however, was a tough day eating wise.  I tracked everything and it was a big number for the day.  

We leave for WDW on Saturday and I'm going to miss next Wednesday's weigh in.  DD15 said that she'll remind me to weigh in at Muscles and Bustles (we're staying at BWV and the most we usually do at the fitness center is drink the cucumber water!).


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

Sandi said:


> I had my weigh in today and was down #0.2.  So now I have to take my own advice and remember that it's almost a stick of butter off my butt.  I was a little disappointed because I really exercised a lot this week.  Monday, however, was a tough day eating wise.  I tracked everything and it was a big number for the day.
> 
> We leave for WDW on Saturday and I'm going to miss next Wednesday's weigh in.  DD15 said that she'll remind me to weigh in at Muscles and Bustles (we're staying at BWV and the most we usually do at the fitness center is drink the cucumber water!).



So I guess what you're saying then, is that today, I'm wearing an extra stick of butter _ON_ my butt!  

Have a magical vacation!


----------



## Sandi

CdnBuzzFan said:


> So I guess what you're saying then, is that today, I'm wearing an extra stick of butter _ON_ my butt!
> 
> Have a magical vacation!



I would never say that about you (me, maybe, but not you )


----------



## sjms71

I lost .2 last week and Sandi told me it was like a stick of butter off my butt.  Told DH that and he looked at me like I was crazy. LOL

Have fun at Disney you're a better person than me we have the eatathon package.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

sjms71 said:


> I lost .2 last week and Sandi told me it was like a stick of butter off my butt.  Told DH that and he looked at me like I was crazy. LOL
> 
> Have fun at Disney you're a better person than me we have the eatathon package.



We have the DDP as well and we're staying at Caribbean Beach.  We have the regular dining plan for the 3rd time so I can identify with the word 'eatathon'.


----------



## Rosiekins

Yay! Congrats to our stick of butter loosers! That just makes me laugh so much, I love it.  Hey a stick of butter is pretty big so it is something to glad about losing! 

I have somehow filled my cupboard with try it out snacks (and am very proud that I have not in fact tried them all yet and I have had some for over a week) and spent the afternoon portioning out some of them. I am wondering what everyones favorite or can't live with out treats, bars, snacks etc... are. So far mine are the Nabisco Dipped Delight Bars, One point each. The Oreo ones really help with the chocolate cravings and the Nutterbutter ones are perfect in the morning. They are tiny but I find them satisfying enough to not want more, and keep my hunger away for a while. I think I have had one everyday I have been on the plan, and they have saved me from bad eating more then once. I also love the Quaker Quakes and little whole grain thingys, 2 points, crunchy, and sweet and I get several in the little bag or the bag I portioned out.


----------



## Sandi

Rosiekins said:


> I am wondering what everyones favorite or can't live with out treats, bars, snacks etc... are.



My "can't live without it" treats are the Weight Watcher's Giant Fudge Bars and Giant Latte Bars.  They really take care of my chocolate cravings for 1 point!  (If you have 2 bars, that's more than 2 points.  It is one of those cases where 1 plus 1 equals more than 2.  Strange WW math.)


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

Rosiekins said:


> Yay! Congrats to our stick of butter loosers! That just makes me laugh so much, I love it.  Hey a stick of butter is pretty big so it is something to glad about losing!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

Lately, I cannot live without a bowl of yogurt and cool whip to end my day!  The WW 1pt red velvet cake and the 1pt caramel bars are also a favourite of mine.  Also, anything chocolate and unfortunately, Oreo Cakesters -- they're 3 points each and there are 2 of them in the package!

We dont have the fudge bars and latte bars in Canada yet.


----------



## sjms71

Weigh in day, I think I'm going to have a good one this week.  Since I only lost a stick of butter off my butt last week , let's see how many I've lost this week.  I'll post back later my results.  Anyone else weighing in today don't forget to post results and good luck everyone!!!!!
__________________________________________________


_**Inside some of us is a thin person struggling to get out, but they can usually be sedated with a few pieces of chocolate cake.  ~Author Unknown_


----------



## mrzrich

Ugh.  Up 1.4 lbs this week.  I haven't been tracking very well this past week.  Gotta get back on track.


----------



## sjms71

Holy Cow, down 2.2 this week   How many sticks of butter is that?  So, mini goal was 10lbs 10 weeks.  I'm down 6.6lbs in 5 weeks.  Only 1.6 until I lost an entire 4th grader  (50lbs).


----------



## canadadisney

Last week I was so disappointed as it was my first week back and I only lost 0.8. I vowed to stick with it. This week I losy 3.6!!!!! I was so amazed. I have been so used to hearing, "it will show up next week, stick with it..." and this week it really happened. I am going camping again this weekend so having a good weigh loss is just what I needed for motivation to stick with it for the weekend. Thanks for your encouraging words this week. Hope everyone has a good week!


----------



## disykat

Well, after two weeks of little gains and a week of vacation, this week I'm down 1.8.    I'm now at 20.2 lost and the ww website tells me that has been a 1.1 pound a week average.


----------



## sjms71

canadadisney said:


> Last week I was so disappointed as it was my first week back and I only lost 0.8. I vowed to stick with it. This week I losy 3.6!!!!! I was so amazed. I have been so used to hearing, "it will show up next week, stick with it..." and this week it really happened. I am going camping again this weekend so having a good weigh loss is just what I needed for motivation to stick with it for the weekend. Thanks for your encouraging words this week. Hope everyone has a good week!



WOW!! great job canadadisney!!  See the program works and you will do great this weekend.  



disykat said:


> Well, after two weeks of little gains and a week of vacation, this week I'm down 1.8.    I'm now at 20.2 lost and the ww website tells me that has been a 1.1 pound a week average.



Congrats on 20.2 and this weeks lost!!  I'm so happy for everyone!!!


----------



## Rosiekins

sjms71 said:


> Holy Cow, down 2.2 this week   How many sticks of butter is that?  So, mini goal was 10lbs 10 weeks.  I'm down 6.6lbs in 5 weeks.  Only 1.6 until I lost an entire 4th grader  (50lbs).



Hey that is enough butter to make almost 5 batches of Chocolate Chip Cookies!! Great Job!! Congrats to all you other losers too!!! Fantastic!

(You know rereading that it really doesn't sound very nice if you don't know what I am talking about now does it)


----------



## sjms71

Rosiekins said:


> Hey that is enough butter to make almost 5 batches of Chocolate Chip Cookies!! Great Job!! Congrats to all you other losers too!!! Fantastic!
> 
> (You know rereading that it really doesn't sound very nice if you don't know what I am talking about now does it)



Thanks!  trust me no offence taken on my part.  Sometimes we need these anologies to keep us in check, well at least I do  .


----------



## Sandi

sjms71 said:


> Holy Cow, down 2.2 this week   How many sticks of butter is that?  So, mini goal was 10lbs 10 weeks.  I'm down 6.6lbs in 5 weeks.  Only 1.6 until I lost an entire 4th grader  (50lbs).



That's fabulous.  Congratulations!  I believe that would be just about 9 sticks of butter, so you are talking some major success.


----------



## sjms71

Thanks Sandi, I usually take a detour on the weekends.  Staying within points but using my 35 and not of the best foods sometimes.  So, last weekend I was determined to do well and it paid off.


----------



## canadadisney

disykat said:


> Well, after two weeks of little gains and a week of vacation, this week I'm down 1.8.    I'm now at 20.2 lost and the ww website tells me that has been a 1.1 pound a week average.



Great Job!!!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

Congratulations, everyone, on your successes this week!  I know it's a lot of hard work and dedication but in the end, we'll be glad we persevered!  

I just HAVE to have a good week this week.  With my gain on Wednesday, I now have 2.4lbs to lose in 2 weeks.  To put that in terms that we can all relate to, thats like _2 whole pounds of butter and almost a half of another one!_


----------



## sjms71

CdnBuzzFan said:


> Congratulations, everyone, on your successes this week!  I know it's a lot of hard work and dedication but in the end, we'll be glad we persevered!
> 
> I just HAVE to have a good week this week.  With my gain on Wednesday, I now have 2.4lbs to lose in 2 weeks.  To put that in terms that we can all relate to, thats like _2 whole pounds of butter and almost a half of another one!_



you CAN do it.  Just get outside in this hot weather and those 2.5lbs of butter will just melt off, literally.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

sjms71 said:


> you CAN do it.  Just get outside in this hot weather and those 2.5lbs of butter will just melt off, literally.



Thank you!  I know I'll be really disappointed if I don't lose all of that 2.4 lbs.  I'll do my best.


----------



## Sandi

Hey gang,

We're just about to head to the airport to head to WDW.  So far, so good on eating (ha, ha).

Have a good week!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

Sandi said:


> Hey gang,
> 
> We're just about to head to the airport to head to WDW.  So far, so good on eating (ha, ha).
> 
> Have a good week!



Oh my gosh!  Have a wonderful vacation!


----------



## sjms71

Sandi said:


> Hey gang,
> 
> We're just about to head to the airport to head to WDW.  So far, so good on eating (ha, ha).
> 
> Have a good week!



I know you're gone already but in case you check in, have a great time.  Can't wait to hear about your trip when you're back.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

sjms71 said:


> I know you're gone already but in case you check in, have a great time.  Can't wait to hear about your trip when you're back.




I'm secretly hoping she posts food pictures!


----------



## sjms71

CdnBuzzFan said:


> I'm secretly hoping she posts food pictures!



yes I would like to see eatathon pictures too.


----------



## sjms71

Good morning all!!  Hope everyone had a good weekend.  Hope everyone has a great weight loss week.  


**Hope Sandi is having a magical time


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

Good Monday Morning!  

I made it out of the weekend with 16 Weekly Points left!  That almost never happens!!    I even had ice cream and chocolate cake!

I really, really NEED to be down at my weigh in on Wednesday so I tried to behave myself.  I'm hoping my efforts pay off.  2.4lbs and less then a week and a half to go so I'm pretty desperate. 

Anyway, hope everyone else had a great weekend and good luck to you all at the scale this week.


----------



## Rosiekins

Sandi said:


> Hey gang,
> 
> We're just about to head to the airport to head to WDW.  So far, so good on eating (ha, ha).
> 
> Have a good week!



Have a great trip!!!


----------



## Rosiekins

Oppsie Double Post!

Hope everyone had a great weekend!!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

So, here we are!  It's Tuesday morning and I just remembered that I cannot weight in tomorrow as I usually do.  We're going to a water park and we're leaving before 9am.  Which means that I either weigh in this morning or I weigh in on Thursday (after my higher-points-then-I-would-normally-eat burger lunch at the park tomorrow).

Whenever I do weigh in, I think I'll be disappointed.  I may be down a little but it's not going to be enough.  I've done well this week as far as eating and points goes.  It's Tuesday, the last day of my week, and I have 12 Weekly Points Allowance points left but I know I'm not going to be down much.  I only have one week left to go so I don't think I'm going to achieve my goal of getting rid of these last 2.4lbs in 2 weeks.   

Oh well!  I'm still happy with the weight that I have lost and I'll try to remember while at Disney that I'm not there just to see how much I can eat.

Hope everyone else has successes this week at the scale!  I'll post my results when I can.

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Rosiekins

CdnBuzzFan said:


> So, here we are!  It's Tuesday morning and I just remembered that I cannot weight in tomorrow as I usually do.  We're going to a water park and we're leaving before 9am.  Which means that I either weigh in this morning or I weigh in on Thursday (after my higher-points-then-I-would-normally-eat burger lunch at the park tomorrow).
> 
> Whenever I do weigh in, I think I'll be disappointed.  I may be down a little but it's not going to be enough.  I've done well this week as far as eating and points goes.  It's Tuesday, the last day of my week, and I have 12 Weekly Points Allowance points left but I know I'm not going to be down much.  I only have one week left to go so I don't think I'm going to achieve my goal of getting rid of these last 2.4lbs in 2 weeks.
> 
> Oh well!  I'm still happy with the weight that I have lost and I'll try to remember while at Disney that I'm not there just to see how much I can eat.
> 
> Hope everyone else has successes this week at the scale!  I'll post my results when I can.
> 
> Good luck everyone!



Hang in there maybe you will be suprised when you step on that scale! And as you said you can be happy about the weight you have lost!

Today was my weigh in and I am pleased to say I lost 3.4 pounds! Earning me a little goal star saying I have lost my first 5 pounds total! YAY! As silly as it is that little star made me quite happy. I really feel like this is the right choice and plan for me.


----------



## sjms71

CdnBuzzFan said:


> So, here we are!  It's Tuesday morning and I just remembered that I cannot weight in tomorrow as I usually do.  We're going to a water park and we're leaving before 9am.  Which means that I either weigh in this morning or I weigh in on Thursday (after my higher-points-then-I-would-normally-eat burger lunch at the park tomorrow).
> 
> Whenever I do weigh in, I think I'll be disappointed.  I may be down a little but it's not going to be enough.  I've done well this week as far as eating and points goes.  It's Tuesday, the last day of my week, and I have 12 Weekly Points Allowance points left but I know I'm not going to be down much.  I only have one week left to go so I don't think I'm going to achieve my goal of getting rid of these last 2.4lbs in 2 weeks.
> 
> Oh well!  I'm still happy with the weight that I have lost and I'll try to remember while at Disney that I'm not there just to see how much I can eat.
> 
> Hope everyone else has successes this week at the scale!  I'll post my results when I can.
> 
> Good luck everyone!



Don't stress too much!!  Sometimes life gets in the way of plans we set for ourselves.  Focus on the positive and besides you'll probably do better than you think.  This is a life long process not expected to be achieved in 1 day or week.  Don't let the number on the scale dictate your happiness.  No matter what the number, you made consious disisions to stay within your points this weekend and you should be proud of that.  It's so hard not to not let that number determine our moods I know.


----------



## sjms71

Rosiekins said:


> Hang in there maybe you will be suprised when you step on that scale! And as you said you can be happy about the weight you have lost!
> 
> Today was my weigh in and I am pleased to say I lost 3.4 pounds! Earning me a little goal star saying I have lost my first 5 pounds total! YAY! As silly as it is that little star made me quite happy. I really feel like this is the right choice and plan for me.



Congrats Rosiekins!!    My WW life revolves around getting to the next 
5lb star.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

Rosiekins said:


> Hang in there maybe you will be suprised when you step on that scale! And as you said you can be happy about the weight you have lost!
> 
> Today was my weigh in and I am pleased to say I lost 3.4 pounds! Earning me a little goal star saying I have lost my first 5 pounds total! YAY! As silly as it is that little star made me quite happy. I really feel like this is the right choice and plan for me.



Thank you Rosiekins for your words of encouragement and congratulations on your 3.4lb loss and your 5 pound total.  That's an amazing amount to lose in one week!  We get stickers in the meetings for our successes and everyone loves them so I know how you felt when you got that star.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

sjms71 said:


> Don't stress too much!!  Sometimes life gets in the way of plans we set for ourselves.  Focus on the positive and besides you'll probably do better than you think.  This is a life long process not expected to be achieved in 1 day or week.  Don't let the number on the scale dictate your happiness.  No matter what the number, you made consious disisions to stay within your points this weekend and you should be proud of that.  It's so hard not to not let that number determine our moods I know.



Thanks!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

I weighed in today... not great, however, not as bad as I was expecting.  I'm down 0.6.  This leaves me with 1.4lbs to go so I might just be able to make it.  What do you guys think??!


----------



## sjms71

CdnBuzzFan said:


> I weighed in today... not great, however, not as bad as I was expecting.  I'm down 0.6.  This leaves me with 1.4lbs to go so I might just be able to make it.  What do you guys think??!



It is totally possible, for me I was determined to kick it into high gear last week.  So, I was focused all weekend.  It's not going to happen by itself but, make sure you stay within your points, drink your water.  What are you doing for exercise?  I found a picture of myself the other day that was horrid I probably weighed more than I weighed when I started WW.  Well, I had it blown up and pinned it to the refrig.  Seeing it just keeps me totally focused.  If you feel stressed just come on here and post we all have your back .


----------



## Rosiekins

CdnBuzzFan said:


> I weighed in today... not great, however, not as bad as I was expecting.  I'm down 0.6.  This leaves me with 1.4lbs to go so I might just be able to make it.  What do you guys think??!


I think you can do it!!! Maybe you can fit in some extra walking or exercise over the week. Throw yourself in to all the last minute Disney Prep and you will be too busy to think of snacking!


----------



## canadadisney

CdnBuzzFan- you should be very happy of your loss. Keep it up, remind yourself that you can do it!


----------



## canadadisney

I weigh in tomorrow and I am very nervous. I had a good day Thursday but I made a couple of poor choices on Friday, Sat, Sun while camping. I still think I am within my 35 limit. Since being home I have been right on track and have walked an hour each day.
What really confuses me about myself is what makes some situations different for me than others. For example, I went camping for 10 days and stayed on track and lost weight. This time I went camping for 3 days and had a very hard time staying in control.


----------



## sjms71

canadadisney said:


> I weigh in tomorrow and I am very nervous. I had a good day Thursday but I made a couple of poor choices on Friday, Sat, Sun while camping. I still think I am within my 35 limit. Since being home I have been right on track and have walked an hour each day.
> What really confuses me about myself is what makes some situations different for me than others. For example, I went camping for 10 days and stayed on track and lost weight. This time I went camping for 3 days and had a very hard time staying in control.



Good luck,  you've been so good don't sweat it that you ate off plan a little during camping.  Can't wait to hear the results


----------



## Sandi

Hi Friends!

I'm at wonderful Walt Disney World having a marvelous time.  Spent the morning at Blizzard Beach, then went to Epcot for lunch -- CS at Japan for DD15 and CS at France for me.  DD15 is so tired, she is sleeping now while I catch up on work (crazy clients expect you to be available 24/7, what's up with that?).  So, I thought I'd check in with you all.

I'm not doing the eatathon, so you'll have to wait for others to report in on that.  I'm an AP holder and am doing a room only at the BWV without the dining plan (free or otherwise).  It's just too much temptation for me.  I see all these people ordering desserts with every meal and that would have been me, too.  Now, I'm getting dessert when desired -- Napoleon at France, Ghiradelli's one scoop hot fudge sundae, so far.  Both were yummy.  I worked out in the BWV Muscles and Bustles fitness center twice and have been to BB and Typhoon Lagoon and that has kept me good.  I weighed myself yesterday and I'm even with where I was when I left Michigan.  That's okay because the french fries and other verboten foods have been worth it.

Tomorrow we're having our big splurge dinner at the Yachtsman Steakhouse.  I'm really looking forward to that.

Also, I ordered yogurt, cereal, milk, diet soda, and other things I know how to count from GardenGrocer.com.  That has been working brilliantly.  They delivered exactly what I ordered in the time frame promised.  The cold stuff remained cold and everything was perfect.  I recommend doing that for anyone not doing the eatathon (aka DDP).

That's my mid-trip report.  Stay strong.


----------



## sjms71

Sandi said:


> Hi Friends!
> 
> I'm at wonderful Walt Disney World having a marvelous time.  Spent the morning at Blizzard Beach, then went to Epcot for lunch -- CS at Japan for DD15 and CS at France for me.  DD15 is so tired, she is sleeping now while I catch up on work (crazy clients expect you to be available 24/7, what's up with that?).  So, I thought I'd check in with you all.
> 
> I'm not doing the eatathon, so you'll have to wait for others to report in on that.  I'm an AP holder and am doing a room only at the BWV without the dining plan (free or otherwise).  It's just too much temptation for me.  I see all these people ordering desserts with every meal and that would have been me, too.  Now, I'm getting dessert when desired -- Napoleon at France, Ghiradelli's one scoop hot fudge sundae, so far.  Both were yummy.  I worked out in the BWV Muscles and Bustles fitness center twice and have been to BB and Typhoon Lagoon and that has kept me good.  I weighed myself yesterday and I'm even with where I was when I left Michigan.  That's okay because the french fries and other verboten foods have been worth it.
> 
> Tomorrow we're having our big splurge dinner at the Yachtsman Steakhouse.  I'm really looking forward to that.
> 
> Also, I ordered yogurt, cereal, milk, diet soda, and other things I know how to count from GardenGrocer.com.  That has been working brilliantly.  They delivered exactly what I ordered in the time frame promised.  The cold stuff remained cold and everything was perfect.  I recommend doing that for anyone not doing the eatathon (aka DDP).
> 
> Sandi so good to hear from you!!  I'm glad you are having a great time.  You go girl so proud you are doing a good job!!
> 
> That's my mid-trip report.  Stay strong.



Sandi, so good to hear from you!!  I'm glad you are having a great time.  You go girl so proud you are staying strong!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

Sandi said:


> Hi Friends!
> 
> I'm at wonderful Walt Disney World having a marvelous time.  Spent the morning at Blizzard Beach, then went to Epcot for lunch -- CS at Japan for DD15 and CS at France for me.  DD15 is so tired, she is sleeping now while I catch up on work (crazy clients expect you to be available 24/7, what's up with that?).  So, I thought I'd check in with you all.
> 
> I'm not doing the eatathon, so you'll have to wait for others to report in on that.  I'm an AP holder and am doing a room only at the BWV without the dining plan (free or otherwise).  It's just too much temptation for me.  I see all these people ordering desserts with every meal and that would have been me, too.  Now, I'm getting dessert when desired -- Napoleon at France, Ghiradelli's one scoop hot fudge sundae, so far.  Both were yummy.  I worked out in the BWV Muscles and Bustles fitness center twice and have been to BB and Typhoon Lagoon and that has kept me good.  I weighed myself yesterday and I'm even with where I was when I left Michigan.  That's okay because the french fries and other verboten foods have been worth it.
> 
> Tomorrow we're having our big splurge dinner at the Yachtsman Steakhouse.  I'm really looking forward to that.
> 
> Also, I ordered yogurt, cereal, milk, diet soda, and other things I know how to count from GardenGrocer.com.  That has been working brilliantly.  They delivered exactly what I ordered in the time frame promised.  The cold stuff remained cold and everything was perfect.  I recommend doing that for anyone not doing the eatathon (aka DDP).
> 
> That's my mid-trip report.  Stay strong.



Hi Sandi!  It's so wonderful to hear from you today.  Congratulations on the choices you're making.  I know when I get there it will be very difficult not to order the ooeyist, gooeyist chocolate dessert available on the DDP but it looks like you've got that covered.  I guess it will be up to sjms71 and me to report on the eatathons!  

Anyway, I can tell you're having a great time!  I do wish I were there already.  Thanks for checking in.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

Thanks, everyone, for all your encouragement!    It's not that I'm not happy to have lost .6, it's just that I wanted it to be more!  As for the exercising...well, I don't actually do any.  Maybe I could try doing something this week.

I survived the water park day today.  I counted 16 points for the burger I had, passed on the potato salad and the creamy coleslaw and ate a bunch of carrot sticks, AND I said "NO" to the apple pie, the cherry pie, the blueberry pie, the coconut cream pie, the lemon meringue pie and had one bite of DH's chocolate cream pie.  I brought a couple of WW 1pt bars for myself for dessert.

One other thing I did do was go down the water slides for the first time.  Yup, been going there for about 7 years and this was my very first ever waterslide ride.  Went down 3 times actually.  It was pretty fun!  I thought I had better get some practice in because we've bought the water park passes for Disney.


----------



## Sandi

CdnBuzzFan said:


> Thanks, everyone, for all your encouragement!    It's not that I'm not happy to have lost .6, it's just that I wanted it to be more!  As for the exercising...well, I don't actually do any.  Maybe I could try doing something this week.
> 
> I survived the water park day today.  I counted 16 points for the burger I had, passed on the potato salad and the creamy coleslaw and ate a bunch of carrot sticks, AND I said "NO" to the apple pie, the cherry pie, the blueberry pie, the coconut cream pie, the lemon meringue pie and had one bite of DH's chocolate cream pie.  I brought a couple of WW 1pt bars for myself for dessert.
> 
> One other thing I did do was go down the water slides for the first time.  Yup, been going there for about 7 years and this was my very first ever waterslide ride.  Went down 3 times actually.  It was pretty fun!  I thought I had better get some practice in because we've bought the water park passes for Disney.



You will love the waterparks at WDW.  There are so many things to do.  The water coasters at TL were fabulous.  I also did Slush Gusher at BB (never will I do Summit Plummit).  Walking around the parks and up the stairs to the slides gave us a terrific work out.


----------



## sjms71

CdnBuzzFan said:


> Hi Sandi!  It's so wonderful to hear from you today.  Congratulations on the choices you're making.  I know when I get there it will be very difficult not to order the ooeyist, gooeyist chocolate dessert available on the DDP but it looks like you've got that covered.  I guess it will be up to sjms71 and me to report on the eatathons!
> 
> Anyway, I can tell you're having a great time!  I do wish I were there already.  Thanks for checking in.



 My kids and DH are like what are you laughing at.  
Yes, I will be happy to report in a month on the eatathon.  Although I'm very proud of myself for all my hard work and my weight loss.  I am going to Disney and I am going to enjoy myself too.


----------



## sjms71

CdnBuzzFan, when are you going?


----------



## canadadisney

sjms71 said:


> Good luck,  you've been so good don't sweat it that you ate off plan a little during camping.  Can't wait to hear the results


Thanks!!! I actually did do well. I lost 1.6 for a total of 5 now. My mini goal was to lose 5 by the time school started (I am a teacher) and school starts next week. Going camping again this weekend but I vow to do better.

SOOOO envious of you in DW. We went for the first time last August and I loved it!!! Just over a month until our DL trip and I hope to be down another 5!


----------



## sjms71

ok, it's weigh in day......Did really well last weekend and this week.  Don't think I'll have a big loss like last week but, will be down.  Was hoping to make my 50 this week but think I'll just miss it  I'll post later on the results.


----------



## mrzrich

Weighed in last night, down 3.2!  The extra activity I added this week really made the difference.


----------



## sjms71

mrzrich said:


> Weighed in last night, down 3.2!  The extra activity I added this week really made the difference.



Wow!!!  Great job!!!!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

sjms71 said:


> CdnBuzzFan, when are you going?



Ten more sleeps!!!     Nine and a half actually.  We have to get up at 3am the day we leave.


----------



## sjms71

CdnBuzzFan said:


> Ten more sleeps!!!     Nine and a half actually.  We have to get up at 3am the day we leave.



You'll be there sooner than me .  I still have a month to go.


----------



## sjms71

Ok so the results for the week are in...................down 1lb, I'm happy with that but really was hoping to get my 50 today.  I was .6lbs away.  

Mini goal 10 in 10, I'm down 7.2 with four weeks to go.


----------



## canadadisney

sjms71 said:


> Ok so the results for the week are in...................down 1lb, I'm happy with that but really was hoping to get my 50 today.  I was .6lbs away.
> 
> Mini goal 10 in 10, I'm down 7.2 with four weeks to go.



Just imagine how great next week will feel. Plan on buying yourself something great!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

sjms71 said:


> Ok so the results for the week are in...................down 1lb, I'm happy with that but really was hoping to get my 50 today.  I was .6lbs away.
> 
> Mini goal 10 in 10, I'm down 7.2 with four weeks to go.



Oh... I'm disappointed for you, sjms71.  One more week -- you'll get it at your next weigh-in.  Congrats on the 1lb loss though.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

canadadisney said:


> Just imagine how great next week will feel. Plan on buying yourself something great!



...but not food!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

canadadisney said:


> Thanks!!! I actually did do well. I lost 1.6 for a total of 5 now. My mini goal was to lose 5 by the time school started (I am a teacher) and school starts next week. Going camping again this weekend but I vow to do better.
> 
> SOOOO envious of you in DW. We went for the first time last August and I loved it!!! Just over a month until our DL trip and I hope to be down another 5!



Congratulations on your loss and good luck with your new goal!  I'm sure you'll get there.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

mrzrich said:


> Weighed in last night, down 3.2!  The extra activity I added this week really made the difference.



  WooHoo!  Every little bit helps!


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

Last week I missed my WW Meeting because I had to go to a special work meeting.  I have been going to the same Wednesday Morning meeting since I joined WW last September 2nd.  

I work as a preschool teacher and this year they made some changes and instead of working Tuesdays and Thursdays I am working 4 days (MTWTh)  So I will start going to Friday Morning WW meetings.  

I am really going to miss my WW Leader, she only does the Wednesday Morning Meeting and has been with me every step of the way.  The ladies at the meeting are so sweet I will miss all of them too.  I am feeling really stressed about it.

I was down 1.8 pounds at my weigh-in yesterday and have now lost 77 pounds total.  I need to lose about 30 more pounds, I want to become a Lifetime Member.  Has anyone here made it to Lifetime?


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

Dreamer & Wisher said:


> Last week I missed my WW Meeting because I had to go to a special work meeting.  I have been going to the same Wednesday Morning meeting since I joined WW last September 2nd.
> 
> I work as a preschool teacher and this year they made some changes and instead of working Tuesdays and Thursdays I am working 4 days (MTWTh)  So I will start going to Friday Morning WW meetings.
> 
> I am really going to miss my WW Leader, she only does the Wednesday Morning Meeting and has been with me every step of the way.  The ladies at the meeting are so sweet I will miss all of them too.  I am feeling really stressed about it.
> 
> I was down 1.8 pounds and have now lost 77 pounds total.  I need to lose about 30 more pounds, I want to become a Lifetime Member.  Has anyone here made it to Lifetime?



I'm lifetime!  I have been for about 3 years & 5 months.  I lost 18 pounds on my own and 52 pounds on the WW Points program for a total of 70 pounds!  Also, I've never had to pay for a weigh-in since reaching Lifetime either.  Can I say that I'm actually proud of that?! 

It may be tough for you at first in your new meeting with your new leader and new members but you'll get used to everyone with time.  Just don't quit!  Congratulations on your total loss of 77 pounds.  That's just awesome!!


----------



## sjms71

You guys are the best, thanks for all your encouragement!!!

Dreamer & Wisher:  Holy Cow, 77lbs!  That is just awesome, I am not life time yet but want to be there before the Big 40 at the end of March.  I have about 22lbs to go.  

Ok, we need to post some before and during/after pics .


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

sjms71 said:


> You guys are the best, thanks for all your encouragement!!!
> 
> Dreamer & Wisher:  Holy Cow, 77lbs!  That is just awesome, I am not life time yet but want to be there before the Big 40 at the end of March.  I have about 22lbs to go.
> 
> Ok, we need to post some before and during/after pics .



22 lbs to go, that is great, I know you can do it.

I will post some before pictures and a now picture....

Here I am in October 2009, after losing 18 pounds on WW.






Here is me in July 2010, I have lost 7 more pounds since this picture was taken.






(I was standing near a very large John Deer Tractor in the Museum of Science and Industry in Chicago.  We were visiting my family in Illinois)


----------



## zoe999pink

I just started WW today, online, and I am going to WDW in Feb 2011, the last time I was there, Apr 2010, it was so hard for me to walk around! I have always been a small person, but after having two babies I never lost the weight and have kept on an extra 80 lbs! Well at WDW you see all these beautiful Mom's in their sundresses, and i would really like to have energy again! Where do i weigh in on this site? Thanks for starting this


----------



## zoe999pink

I am a lifetime member at WW...


----------



## sjms71

zoe999pink said:


> I am a lifetime member at WW...



Welcome zoe999pink !!


----------



## sjms71

Dreamer & Wisher said:


> 22 lbs to go, that is great, I know you can do it.
> 
> I will post some before pictures and a now picture....
> 
> Here I am in October 2009, after losing 18 pounds on WW.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is me in July 2010, I have lost 7 more pounds since this picture was taken.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I was standing near a very large John Deer Tractor in the Museum of Science and Industry in Chicago.  We were visiting my family in Illinois)



You look fabulous!!!  I'll get a before and a during together to post.


----------



## mrzrich

sjms71 said:


> Ok so the results for the week are in...................down 1lb, I'm happy with that but really was hoping to get my 50 today.  I was .6lbs away.
> 
> Mini goal 10 in 10, I'm down 7.2 with four weeks to go.




Yeah! You're doing great. Next weeks you'll get 50 I'm sure.




Dreamer & Wisher said:


> Here is me in July 2010, I have lost 7 more pounds since this picture was taken.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I was standing near a very large John Deer Tractor in the Museum of Science and Industry in Chicago.  We were visiting my family in Illinois)



You look great...and you must feel so much lighter on your feet!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

zoe999pink said:


> I just started WW today, online, and I am going to WDW in Feb 2011, the last time I was there, Apr 2010, it was so hard for me to walk around! I have always been a small person, but after having two babies I never lost the weight and have kept on an extra 80 lbs! Well at WDW you see all these beautiful Mom's in their sundresses, and i would really like to have energy again! Where do i weigh in on this site? Thanks for starting this



First of all, welcome to the thread and congratulations on joining WW.  We don't actually weigh-in on this sight, regular WW members weigh in at our weekly meetings and the online members I assume weigh in weekly at home and enter the results online.  We just post our gains and losses here.  It's a great thread for encouragement!  

Thanks for posting your pictures here.  You look awesome!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

How do you post pictures here anyway???


----------



## mrzrich

CdnBuzzFan said:


> How do you post pictures here anyway???



First you have to upload your pictures to the internet.  You can do this several places, like photobucket or flickr, or even here on the DIS 

http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/

Then once a picture is on the web you can copy the image address with the right click on your mouse. You can copy  the image address of "most" pictures you see on the web by right clicking them.

Then when you post on a thread and are at the place you want to put the picture click on the little yellow box that looks like a picture of a mountain range and sun. 






 A box will pop up and ask you for the image address.  Paste the address and hit "ok"  

You can preview your post to see if the pics look ok too.


----------



## sjms71

Ok, since this way my bright idea I thought I'd better post .  I have to say I NEVER wanted my picture taken so it was hard to find a picture.  So, digging through pictures I came across this one and it absolutely brought me to tears.  I'm so embarrassed by it, I can't believe I'm posting it.  Anyway, this was Disney September 2008 before weight watchers, obviously.  






I wear my hair long now however, up in this picture and this I took a few weeks ago.  What a difference.  Not at goal but a during picture. 





Looking at my own pictures inspire me to keep going .


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

mrzrich said:


> Yeah! You're doing great. Next weeks you'll get 50 I'm sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You look great...and you must feel so much lighter on your feet!


I definitely feel a lot lighter on my feet.  I have a lot more energy.



sjms71 said:


> You look fabulous!!!  I'll get a before and a during together to post.


Thank You!


sjms71 said:


> Ok, since this way my bright idea I thought I'd better post .  I have to say I NEVER wanted my picture taken so it was hard to find a picture.  So, digging through pictures I came across this one and it absolutely brought me to tears.  I'm so embarrassed by it, I can't believe I'm posting it.  Anyway, this was Disney September 2008 before weight watchers, obviously.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wear my hair long now however, up in this picture and this I took a few weeks ago.  What a difference.  Not at goal but a during picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking at my own pictures inspire me to keep going .


 

You look great!  I love looking at pictures of myself now!  It really is inspiring!


----------



## mrzrich

sjms71 said:


> I wear my hair long now however, up in this picture and this I took a few weeks ago.  What a difference.  Not at goal but a during picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking at my own pictures inspire me to keep going .



You look fantastic!!!


----------



## sjms71

Thank you all!!  I love looking at people's before, during and after photos it just makes me really think I can do it.  I'm almost excited to have vacation pictures taken this trip.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

Wow, Stephanie!   What a transformation!  Don't be embarrassed -- you should be proud.  That was a lot of hard work and determination on your part.    (I was picturing you with brown hair.)

If I can figure out how to do it, I'll post mine.  I also have to _find_ before pictures.  There aren't too many of those laying around.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

sjms71 said:


> Ok, since this way my bright idea I thought I'd better post .  I have to say I NEVER wanted my picture taken so it was hard to find a picture.  So, digging through pictures I came across this one and it absolutely brought me to tears.  I'm so embarrassed by it, I can't believe I'm posting it.  Anyway, this was Disney September 2008 before weight watchers, obviously.



We were at Disney in September 2008, too.  From the 5th to the 12th.  We stayed to All Star Sports.  We're at Caribbean Beach this year.


----------



## sjms71

CdnBuzzFan said:


> Wow, Stephanie!   What a transformation!  Don't be embarrassed -- you should be proud.  That was a lot of hard work and determination on your part.    (I was picturing you with brown hair.)
> 
> If I can figure out how to do it, I'll post mine.  I also have to _find_ before pictures.  There aren't too many of those laying around.



Thank you so much, probably one of the worse pictures of me, there are some from that trip that don't look that bad.  Well, as you can see browner in the first picture more blond in the second .  I use photobucket and upload the pictures on there to post on the board. 



CdnBuzzFan said:


> We were at Disney in September 2008, too.  From the 5th to the 12th.  We stayed to All Star Sports.  We're at Caribbean Beach this year.



We have gone every September there has been FD (and a lot of trips before and after LOL).  Our kids go to year round schools so we have about 3 weeks off every 9 weeks of school. It works out great for going to disney.  I forget where we stayed in 08 maybe POR that year.  This September we are going for 2 weeks and staying at POP.


----------



## MissLiz

I would like to join in the chat, please!

DH and I just started Weight Watchers this past Monday.  We are still trying to figure out when to use our points, but I think I'm getting there.  The first day, I tried to eat at the times I usually did and I ended up with way too many points in the evening, so I've started doing some snacks during the day to spread it out a bit.

I think DH is having a harder time than I am.  He gets a lot more points than I do and he's ending up with a bunch left after work.  Hopefully he'll get it soon!

I do have one question, though.  We've been weighing ourselves every day and keeping track.  We weigh at the same time with about the same amount of clothing on.  The first day, I lost 1.8lbs, the 2nd day, I lost another 1.8lbs, and the 3rd day, I lost 0.2.  Is this normal?  I feel like that's a lot of weight in just a couple days and I'm worried that I'm doing something wrong.

And yes, I'm an over-analyzer sometimers.  

Thanks for letting me babble and all of your stories are just so inspirational!  I love reading about the day to day struggles/benefits/etc.  I feel like I'm not doing it alone.


----------



## sjms71

MissLiz said:


> I would like to join in the chat, please!
> 
> DH and I just started Weight Watchers this past Monday.  We are still trying to figure out when to use our points, but I think I'm getting there.  The first day, I tried to eat at the times I usually did and I ended up with way too many points in the evening, so I've started doing some snacks during the day to spread it out a bit.
> 
> I think DH is having a harder time than I am.  He gets a lot more points than I do and he's ending up with a bunch left after work.  Hopefully he'll get it soon!
> 
> I do have one question, though.  We've been weighing ourselves every day and keeping track.  We weigh at the same time with about the same amount of clothing on.  The first day, I lost 1.8lbs, the 2nd day, I lost another 1.8lbs, and the 3rd day, I lost 0.2.  Is this normal?  I feel like that's a lot of weight in just a couple days and I'm worried that I'm doing something wrong.
> 
> And yes, I'm an over-analyzer sometimers.
> 
> Thanks for letting me babble and all of your stories are just so inspirational!  I love reading about the day to day struggles/benefits/etc.  I feel like I'm not doing it alone.



  Hello MissLiz!!!!   Well, the first week is almost like a detox so it's not unusual to drop a lot of weight.   As for points a good thing a lot of us swear by is our WW food scale very accurate and easy to use.  Try planning your food out in the beginning ahead of time so you can spread out your points the way they work best for you.  Also, if you or DH is having a hard time eating all your points eat higher point foods.  Things like higher fat milk and cheeses, nuts, things like that so  your not eating more food just foods that are higher point value.  Feel free to ask away any questions there are a bunch of us who have been doing this a while now or even if you are  having a tough time and need a hug .  Keep us post on your results.  Lots of luck and keep up the good work.


----------



## MissLiz

Thanks for the welcome, sjms71!!!


I figured it was pretty much all detox, but I just wanted to double-check.


DH has been trying to get me to exercise with him, diet with him, etc and I've never had the desire.  It always felt like I had to give up something and that didn't make me happy.

WW seems more like "my" way to do things.  I can eat the things I like and still have enough, but I'm eating better as a whole and I'm really thinking about what I am eating.  

I had my first big test yesterday.  I had to take DD8 to dance straight from school, so I had to pick up fast food for her.  Let me just say, that this particular fast food place is the food that I could eat every day.  I am addicted!

But, I remembered that one sandwich there is right around 12 points and that stopped me in my tracks since that is just about half of my point total in one item.  I am proud to say that I let the girls have their food and I was happy with my water and snack until I could go home and have dinner with DH.  Oh, the horror!


----------



## sjms71

MissLiz said:


> Thanks for the welcome, sjms71!!!
> 
> 
> I figured it was pretty much all detox, but I just wanted to double-check.
> 
> 
> DH has been trying to get me to exercise with him, diet with him, etc and I've never had the desire.  It always felt like I had to give up something and that didn't make me happy.
> 
> WW seems more like "my" way to do things.  I can eat the things I like and still have enough, but I'm eating better as a whole and I'm really thinking about what I am eating.
> 
> I had my first big test yesterday.  I had to take DD8 to dance straight from school, so I had to pick up fast food for her.  Let me just say, that this particular fast food place is the food that I could eat every day.  I am addicted!
> 
> But, I remembered that one sandwich there is right around 12 points and that stopped me in my tracks since that is just about half of my point total in one item.  I am proud to say that I let the girls have their food and I was happy with my water and snack until I could go home and have dinner with DH.  Oh, the horror!



You go girl, good for you.  It is not easy I, if you have seen previous post, posted before and during pics, ugh.  The weightloss issue is 99% mental.  And believe it or not eventually you will not even crave certain foods.  I have been doing WW since a little before Halloween 2009 and I am .6lbs away form losing 50lbs and I feel awesome.  I walk 5 miles a day and couldn't walk to my mailbox before without being exhausted.  You will get there!!!


----------



## MissLiz

Wow!  Awesome job!

I need to exercise more, but I need to get motivated.  I'm hoping that eating better will help with that.

Thanks for the support!  I'm glad I found this thread!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

Hi MissLiz!    Welcome.   It's perfectly normal to lose a lot of wait during the first couple of weeks of weight loss.  It's got something to do with GLYCOGEN.  Google that if you want more information.  I lost 6 pounds in my first week.  Some people lose less, some people lose more but you can expect to lose anywhere from .5 to 2.0 pounds per week after about your 3rd week on the program.

You should try to eat all of you daily points.  I buy the 3-month journals and plan my menus a week in advance using that.  Also, if you joined with Monthly Pass, you should have access to E-tools.  That has an amazing tracker as well.  Sjms71 is right about the WW food scale.  It's amazing.  I cannot wait for the scale I have to break so I can buy that one.  

It's nice to have you here.  Please feel free to ask questions and make comments.  We're not professionals but some of us have been doing WW for a while so we'll help you wherever we can.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

I baked chocolate chip cookies today.

There're 6 points each.

I just ate one.

I'm going away for the weekend.

I'm in big trouble.


----------



## sjms71

CdnBuzzFan said:


> I baked chocolate chip cookies today.
> 
> There're 6 points each.
> 
> I just ate one.
> 
> I'm going away for the weekend.
> 
> I'm in big trouble.



NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!

CdnBuzzFan, back away from the chocolate chip cookies, LOL

We are going away next weekend, but it's DC so alot of walking.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

sjms71 said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!
> 
> CdnBuzzFan, back away from the chocolate chip cookies, LOL


----------



## sjms71

CdnBuzzFan said:


>



Don't make me come up there!!


----------



## sjms71

I think Sandi and Robinb come back from the world today.  


Welcome back you two

Hope you had a magical trip .  Can't wait to hear all about it.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

sjms71 said:


> Don't make me come up there!!



   Too funny!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

Hope everyone's having a good weekend.  I've been pretty good so far -- no more chocolate chip cookies and I think I behaved myself at my aunt and uncles this weekend.  They sent us home with potatoes, tomatoes, beets, onions and carrots from their garden.  I can hardly wait for supper tonight!!


----------



## sjms71

Good morning everyone!!!  Hope everyone had a Fab. weekend.  Here's to a successful week of weight loss .


----------



## Sandi

sjms71 said:


> I think Sandi and Robinb come back from the world today.
> 
> 
> Welcome back you two
> 
> Hope you had a magical trip .  Can't wait to hear all about it.



Yup, Sandi is back!  Yesterday was full of travel, laundry and preparing to go back to work.  I also squeezed an evening walk in.  Now, I'm back in the real world and I MISS DISNEY WORLD!!!!!

I'll do my weigh in on Wednesday or Friday -- I have to go to the University of Michigan to recruit students on Wednesday, so I'll miss my usual noontime meeting.  That will be a bummer.  If I can get over there earlier, I'll do the weigh in; otherwise I'll have to wait until Friday.  (Maybe the delay will give me time to make up for the Mickey Bar, Mickey Waffle, and Yachtsman Steakhouse macaroni and cheese!)

We were at WDW for DD15's band trip in April.  We had a fun time then, too, but let's just say that walking 15 miles a day is a lot less painful when you're 20 pounds lighter.  So, for all of you with trips coming up, know that this investment in your health and well being will be well rewarded.


----------



## sjms71

Sandi said:


> Yup, Sandi is back!  Yesterday was full of travel, laundry and preparing to go back to work.  I also squeezed an evening walk in.  Now, I'm back in the real world and I MISS DISNEY WORLD!!!!!
> 
> I'll do my weigh in on Wednesday or Friday -- I have to go to the University of Michigan to recruit students on Wednesday, so I'll miss my usual noontime meeting.  That will be a bummer.  If I can get over there earlier, I'll do the weigh in; otherwise I'll have to wait until Friday.  (Maybe the delay will give me time to make up for the Mickey Bar, Mickey Waffle, and Yachtsman Steakhouse macaroni and cheese!)
> 
> We were at WDW for DD15's band trip in April.  We had a fun time then, too, but let's just say that walking 15 miles a day is a lot less painful when you're 20 pounds lighter.  So, for all of you with trips coming up, know that this investment in your health and well being will be well rewarded.



 Yeah, the real world is a bummer I'd rather be in Disney too.  Can't wait to hear how all that Disney walking paid off .


----------



## rodeo65

Hi everyone - I'd like to join in too.  I'm on my fifth go-round with WW but this time I have comitted to staying it through.  Each time I have joined in the past I get that 20lb cocky thing going on where I think I have it all under control and head off to "finish it up on my own".  I always come back around 5-10lbs heavier that when I started the last time.

This time I started in April and have lasted longer that any time in the past.  I bought the 6 month plan right off the bat instead of paying weekly - too easy to just not show up and then after a couple of weeks I have to re-join anyway, so why bother?  Then six months and 10lbs goes by.

So far since the end of April, I've lost 15-19 lbs...depending which week it is.  Since early July, I've been playing with the same 4 lbs.  I'd "almost" reach that 20 and then pop back up again.  I'm proud of the fact that I keep going, though.  I know my resolve will show up again sooner or later and when it does I don't want to have dropped off again and have to start all over.  If I have to play with these 4lbs for another two months, so be it, but I will continue on from here.

I'm brutal with tracking, but have pretty good meals - DH also manages his weight but is more of a clean and protein kind of guy, so we eat fairly well at meals.  In between and after, however...

Activity is also an issue.  I was doing well for a while but moved into a new house mid-June and still don't have any kind of normal routine.  I think once the kids are back in school, I'll be better in that regard.  They have a routine, so I'll have to follow it along to some extent.  Walk kids to the bus, and keep walking.

I have about 50lbs to go so try to look in 10lb increments...I'm 5 away from that next milestone.


----------



## sjms71

rodeo65 said:


> Hi everyone - I'd like to join in too.  I'm on my fifth go-round with WW but this time I have comitted to staying it through.  Each time I have joined in the past I get that 20lb cocky thing going on where I think I have it all under control and head off to "finish it up on my own".  I always come back around 5-10lbs heavier that when I started the last time.
> 
> This time I started in April and have lasted longer that any time in the past.  I bought the 6 month plan right off the bat instead of paying weekly - too easy to just not show up and then after a couple of weeks I have to re-join anyway, so why bother?  Then six months and 10lbs goes by.
> 
> So far since the end of April, I've lost 15-19 lbs...depending which week it is.  Since early July, I've been playing with the same 4 lbs.  I'd "almost" reach that 20 and then pop back up again.  I'm proud of the fact that I keep going, though.  I know my resolve will show up again sooner or later and when it does I don't want to have dropped off again and have to start all over.  If I have to play with these 4lbs for another two months, so be it, but I will continue on from here.
> 
> I'm brutal with tracking, but have pretty good meals - DH also manages his weight but is more of a clean and protein kind of guy, so we eat fairly well at meals.  In between and after, however...
> 
> Activity is also an issue.  I was doing well for a while but moved into a new house mid-June and still don't have any kind of normal routine.  I think once the kids are back in school, I'll be better in that regard.  They have a routine, so I'll have to follow it along to some extent.  Walk kids to the bus, and keep walking.
> 
> I have about 50lbs to go so try to look in 10lb increments...I'm 5 away from that next milestone.



Welcome rodeo65!   Just remember you can do it!!  So, glad you found us.  Keep up the great work.  Last year I had a month where I couldn't get rid of the same 3lbs ugh, so frustrating.  I think most of us on here it's not our first "rodeo" with WW. So, we have all been there.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

Sandi said:


> Yup, Sandi is back!  Yesterday was full of travel, laundry and preparing to go back to work.  I also squeezed an evening walk in.  Now, I'm back in the real world and I MISS DISNEY WORLD!!!!!
> 
> I'll do my weigh in on Wednesday or Friday -- I have to go to the University of Michigan to recruit students on Wednesday, so I'll miss my usual noontime meeting.  That will be a bummer.  If I can get over there earlier, I'll do the weigh in; otherwise I'll have to wait until Friday.  (Maybe the delay will give me time to make up for the Mickey Bar, Mickey Waffle, and Yachtsman Steakhouse macaroni and cheese!)
> 
> We were at WDW for DD15's band trip in April.  We had a fun time then, too, but let's just say that walking 15 miles a day is a lot less painful when you're 20 pounds lighter.  So, for all of you with trips coming up, know that this investment in your health and well being will be well rewarded.



Welcome back, Sandi!    Hope you had a great time.  Good luck at the scale this week.  Dont forget to post and let us know how you did.  (Post some food pictures too!  )


----------



## sjms71

Hey All,  well over on the budget boards someone started a WW food thread and someone posted this link, www.skinnytaste.com. All I can say is some awesome recipes all with WW points.  Check it out when you get a chance.


----------



## LMO429

sjms71 said:


> Hey All,  well over on the budget boards someone started a WW food thread and someone posted this link, www.skinnytaste.com. All I can say is some awesome recipes all with WW points.  Check it out when you get a chance.



great link


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

I noticed that thread yesterday, too.  I've bookmarked that website.   

I just wish people would stop thinking that they can do WW on their own.  While the science of WW has changed since its beginning in 1963, the one thing that has remained constant is the support groups.  The meetings are so essential to maintaining weight loss -- we're supposed to be 3X more successful when we attend the meetings and 5X more successful when we add e-tools.  I know I couldn't do it without my meetings.

Okay, sermon has ended!

Moving on.... Tomorrow is my big weigh in.  Remember?  I'm supposed to be down 8 pounds in eight weeks...?  Well, tomorrow is the 8th week and the 8 pounds are not gunna happen.     I've had a good week as far as sticking to my points goes but I dont think I'm going to be down.  I'm just hoping that I'm not going to be up.  Could it be because I didn't stay for my meeting after I weighed in last week!?!


----------



## sjms71

CdnBuzzFan said:


> I noticed that thread yesterday, too.  I've bookmarked that website.
> 
> I just wish people would stop thinking that they can do WW on their own.  While the science of WW has changed since its beginning in 1963, the one thing that has remained constant is the support groups.  The meetings are so essential to maintaining weight loss -- we're supposed to be 3X more successful when we attend the meetings and 5X more successful when we add e-tools.  I know I couldn't do it without my meetings.
> 
> Okay, sermon has ended!
> 
> Moving on.... Tomorrow is my big weigh in.  Remember?  I'm supposed to be down 8 pounds in eight weeks...?  Well, tomorrow is the 8th week and the 8 pounds are not gunna happen.     I've had a good week as far as sticking to my points goes but I dont think I'm going to be down.  I'm just hoping that I'm not going to be up.  Could it be because I didn't stay for my meeting after I weighed in last week!?!



AMEN!!  I know I have done all the work but I honestly couldn't have done it without my meetings.  

Good luck tomorrow on the scale, my weight loss seems to be slowing a bit now too.  Maybe the scale will surprise you and you'll be down.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

rodeo65 said:


> Hi everyone - I'd like to join in too.  I'm on my fifth go-round with WW but this time I have comitted to staying it through.  Each time I have joined in the past I get that 20lb cocky thing going on where I think I have it all under control and head off to "finish it up on my own".  I always come back around 5-10lbs heavier that when I started the last time.
> 
> This time I started in April and have lasted longer that any time in the past.  I bought the 6 month plan right off the bat instead of paying weekly - too easy to just not show up and then after a couple of weeks I have to re-join anyway, so why bother?  Then six months and 10lbs goes by.
> 
> So far since the end of April, I've lost 15-19 lbs...depending which week it is.  Since early July, I've been playing with the same 4 lbs.  I'd "almost" reach that 20 and then pop back up again.  I'm proud of the fact that I keep going, though.  I know my resolve will show up again sooner or later and when it does I don't want to have dropped off again and have to start all over.  If I have to play with these 4lbs for another two months, so be it, but I will continue on from here.
> 
> I'm brutal with tracking, but have pretty good meals - DH also manages his weight but is more of a clean and protein kind of guy, so we eat fairly well at meals.  In between and after, however...
> 
> Activity is also an issue.  I was doing well for a while but moved into a new house mid-June and still don't have any kind of normal routine.  I think once the kids are back in school, I'll be better in that regard.  They have a routine, so I'll have to follow it along to some extent.  Walk kids to the bus, and keep walking.
> 
> I have about 50lbs to go so try to look in 10lb increments...I'm 5 away from that next milestone.



Welcome Rodeo!    Glad to have you as part of the thread.  I've also been a WW member before.  This is my second offense.   I made it all the way to Lifetime this time and I'm still at goal.  I haven't had to pay the fee for almost 3 1/2 years.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

Well, ladies, my goal of 8lbs in 8 weeks didn't happen.    Today, I was up 0.6lbs which I'm a little confused about.  HOWEVER, I am down 5.6lbs in total over the 8 weeks which actually means that I'm 6 pounds below my goal weight!  So...I think I'll just be very happy with that!      I was hoping to have a little more eating room for our upcoming trip to WDW but I guess I did mention somewhere that I would try to keep the weight gain at 5 pounds while were there.  

Hope everyone else has success at the scale this week!  Dont forget to post.


----------



## sjms71

CdnBuzzFan said:


> Well, ladies, my goal of 8lbs in 8 weeks didn't happen.    Today, I was up 0.6lbs which I'm a little confused about.  HOWEVER, I am down 5.6lbs in total over the 8 weeks which actually means that I'm 6 pounds below my goal weight!  So...I think I'll just be very happy with that!      I was hoping to have a little more eating room for our upcoming trip to WDW but I guess I did mention somewhere that I would try to keep the weight gain at 5 pounds while were there.
> 
> Hope everyone else has success at the scale this week!  Dont forget to post.



Well, sometimes we have weeks we just can't explain on the scale.  At least you have some eating, I mean breathing room for your trip.  You leave this weekend right?  I'm counting on you to send me food pictures LOL!  

Weigh in is tomorrow morning for me.  It should be a loss for me, how much, not really sure yet.  I'll let everyone know in the morning.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

sjms71 said:


> Y
> 
> Ok, we need to post some before and during/after pics .




Well, I actually cant do the before and after pics at the moment yet because I havent figured out how, so...if you want to see an 'after' picture of me, you might be able to find me here:

http://scrapbookqueens.ca/forum/index.php?action=gallery;sa=view;id=403


----------



## sjms71

CdnBuzzFan said:


> Well, I actually cant do the before and after pics at the moment yet because I havent figured out how, so...if you want to see an 'after' picture of me, you might be able to find me here:
> 
> http://scrapbookqueens.ca/forum/index.php?action=gallery;sa=view;id=403



Are you next to Santa or the Elf, I know you're not the little kid in the middle.  Also, are you the scrapbook queen too?


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

sjms71 said:


> Are you next to Santa or the Elf, I know you're not the little kid in the middle.  Also, are you the scrapbook queen too?




Yup!  That's me next to Santa.  The other lady is Mrs. Clause.  The kid is my DS.  I used to be a Scrapbook Queen but haven't been a regular for about a year.


----------



## sjms71

CdnBuzzFan said:


> Yup!  That's me next to Santa.  The other lady is Mrs. Clause.  The kid is my DS.  I used to be a Scrapbook Queen but haven't been a regular for about a year.



You look great how much weight total did you lose?  I love to scrapbook that's why I asked.  I started out a huge scrapbooker and now the craft thing has taken on a life of it's own.   I don't scrapbook as much as I should but have started making cards now.  I have a cricut and just love it.


----------



## mrzrich

Just got home from WI.  Lost 1.2 this week for a total of 31! 

Been run/walking for the past two weeks.  I have tried C25k in the past and couldn't get through the first day!  Now I am doing a "conditioning program" designed for people too unfit to get through C25K.  Its been going great.


----------



## sjms71

mrzrich said:


> Just got home from WI.  Lost 1.2 this week for a total of 31!
> 
> Been run/walking for the past two weeks.  I have tried C25k in the past and couldn't get through the first day!  Now I am doing a "conditioning program" designed for people too unfit to get through C25K.  Its been going great.



OMG!!  31lbs is so awesome  .  The C25K program was brutal for me in the beginning too.  Good luck with the conditioning program, glad to hear that's going well for you.  Keep up the good work!!


----------



## rodeo65

mrzrich said:


> Just got home from WI.  Lost 1.2 this week for a total of 31!
> 
> Been run/walking for the past two weeks.  I have tried C25k in the past and couldn't get through the first day!  Now I am doing a "conditioning program" designed for people too unfit to get through C25K.  Its been going great.




Thanks for the welcome everyone!

Wow, mzrich!  Congrats on an awesome result.  I have been treading water for weeks now - doing the 5lb dance all summer.  I'm getting frustrated with myself and we are going away on Sunday.  I was hoping to have a good WI on Friday to help with the resort meals for the week, but it's been a struggle of a week so far, so I can't imagine I'll do too much tomorrow to balance it.  BUT I have not skipped a week yet since I joined at the end of April, regardless of how well or not my week went.

Guess I'll have to do a lot of walking and swimming up north next week.


----------



## canadadisney

CdnBuzzFan said:


> Well, ladies, my goal of 8lbs in 8 weeks didn't happen.    Today, I was up 0.6lbs which I'm a little confused about.  HOWEVER, I am down 5.6lbs in total over the 8 weeks which actually means that I'm 6 pounds below my goal weight!  So...I think I'll just be very happy with that!      I was hoping to have a little more eating room for our upcoming trip to WDW but I guess I did mention somewhere that I would try to keep the weight gain at 5 pounds while were there.
> 
> Hope everyone else has success at the scale this week!  Dont forget to post.



When do you leave? Think about how well you have done so far!!!


----------



## canadadisney

Lost 1.2 at weight in today for a total of 6.2, I actually think I can "feel" it. Now for the big challenge, I go back to work tomorrow, I am a teacher. Which means catered lunches for the next 3 work days and an endless supply of cookies and donuts in the staff room. At least at home I can keep the temptations away. I have to keep the end in mind. I have 4 more pounds to lose before our DL vacation which is 5 weeks and 5 days!!!


----------



## sjms71

canadadisney said:


> Lost 1.2 at weight in today for a total of 6.2, I actually think I can "feel" it. Now for the big challenge, I go back to work tomorrow, I am a teacher. Which means catered lunches for the next 3 work days and an endless supply of cookies and donuts in the staff room. At least at home I can keep the temptations away. I have to keep the end in mind. I have 4 more pounds to lose before our DL vacation which is 5 weeks and 5 days!!!



Good Job!!!!  Good luck with starting school.


----------



## sjms71

Down 1.8 this week for a grand total of 51.2!!  It felt so good to get that 50 weight ring at the meeting today.  

So, to sum up mini goal #1 to hit 50lbs.....done
mini goal #2 10lbs in 10 weeks for disney this is week 7 and down 
9lbs . 

Hope everyone else has wonderful successes and feels as great as I do!!!


----------



## mrzrich

canadadisney said:


> Lost 1.2 at weight in today for a total of 6.2, I actually think I can "feel" it. Now for the big challenge, I go back to work tomorrow, I am a teacher. Which means catered lunches for the next 3 work days and an endless supply of cookies and donuts in the staff room. At least at home I can keep the temptations away. I have to keep the end in mind. I have 4 more pounds to lose before our DL vacation which is 5 weeks and 5 days!!!



Yeah! We are weightloss twins, I lost the same amount this week!  Great Job!



sjms71 said:


> Down 1.8 this week for a grand total of 51.2!!  It felt so good to get that 50 weight ring at the meeting today.
> 
> So, to sum up mini goal #1 to hit 50lbs.....done
> mini goal #2 10lbs in 10 weeks for disney this is week 7 and down
> 9lbs .
> 
> Hope everyone else has wonderful successes and feels as great as I do!!!



You are my IDOL! 

Great Job.  I have confidence that you will get to the 10 pound challenge done too!


----------



## MissLiz

Well, I'm halfway through my second week on WW!

I ended up losing 5lbs in the first week, but like you all said, I'm sure that was just detox.  We'll see what happens at weigh in this week.

I keep thinking that we probably should have waited to join until after September, but I guess we'll see.  We have a trip to the first Tennessee football game Labor Day weekend and then our WDW trip 2 weeks after that.  

We are going to try to keep points in mind, but I'm assuming we are going to be using some of our extra points for those 2 trips.  I'm going to try to keep an eye on what we eat and how much we are eating.  I figure if we keep thinking smart, we shouldn't have a problem.


----------



## Sandi

sjms71 said:


> Down 1.8 this week for a grand total of 51.2!!  It felt so good to get that 50 weight ring at the meeting today.
> 
> So, to sum up mini goal #1 to hit 50lbs.....done
> mini goal #2 10lbs in 10 weeks for disney this is week 7 and down
> 9lbs .
> 
> Hope everyone else has wonderful successes and feels as great as I do!!!



Congratulations!  That is awesome and you deserve all the praise you're getting.  

I did my WI today and was down 2.2 lbs over the two weeks.  Not bad considering we were at WDW last week (which is why I didn't have a WI last week).  

The theme of this week's meeting was very good, too.  You can eat the foods you love -- moderation and frequency is the key.


----------



## Jacks2583

May I join in?  

I have been doing WW (online only) for 6.5 wks now.  I am down 13.6 lbs.  I am trying to focus more on being healthy than the scale.  If I am living a healthy life style, the weight should and will follow.  

I was just thinking about how challenging eating at WDW will be for me, which made me search for WW on here.  I feel torn... one one hand, i want to be able to enjoy myself (and free dining) since this is a vacation.  but on the other hand, I do not want to gain back what I have worked so hard to lose.  

I have 56 lbs to get to goal.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

sjms71 said:


> Down 1.8 this week for a grand total of 51.2!!  It felt so good to get that 50 weight ring at the meeting today.
> 
> So, to sum up mini goal #1 to hit 50lbs.....done
> mini goal #2 10lbs in 10 weeks for disney this is week 7 and down
> 9lbs .
> 
> Hope everyone else has wonderful successes and feels as great as I do!!!



   I knew you would get your 50lb medal today!!!


----------



## Sandi

Jacks2583 said:


> May I join in?
> 
> I have been doing WW (online only) for 6.5 wks now.  I am down 13.6 lbs.  I am trying to focus more on being healthy than the scale.  If I am living a healthy life style, the weight should and will follow.
> 
> I was just thinking about how challenging eating at WDW will be for me, which made me search for WW on here.  I feel torn... one one hand, i want to be able to enjoy myself (and free dining) since this is a vacation.  but on the other hand, I do not want to gain back what I have worked so hard to lose.
> 
> I have 56 lbs to get to goal.



Welcome aboard!  The more the merrier.  A lot of us have found this thread to be more helpful and supportive than the WW boards.

I just returned from WDW and I am living proof that you can actually lose weight while on vacation there.  We did not have free dining (I had a different discount) so I never felt the need to get the most for my dining credit.  I also wasn't so tempted by the desserts.  I think, however, you can go to the wonderful WDW restaurants and get your favorite things -- you just don't have to eat everything they give you.  DD15 and I had wonderful meals at Yachtman Steakhouse, San Angel Inn, and Yak and Yeti.  We also ate at all of our favorite CS restaurants, had a Mickey Bar, ice cream, popcorn, etc.  We shared a lot of things and enjoyed ourselves.  We also got lots of exercise.

Anyway, I don't think you need to stress about WDW.  You can go and enjoy yourself.  Just put some thought into what you're doing and, if you make a mistake, jump back on the train.


----------



## sjms71

mrzrich said:


> Yeah! We are weightloss twins, I lost the same amount this week!  Great Job!
> 
> 
> 
> You are my IDOL!
> 
> Great Job.  I have confidence that you will get to the 10 pound challenge done too!





Sandi said:


> Congratulations!  That is awesome and you deserve all the praise you're getting.
> 
> I did my WI today and was down 2.2 lbs over the two weeks.  Not bad considering we were at WDW last week (which is why I didn't have a WI last week).
> 
> The theme of this week's meeting was very good, too.  You can eat the foods you love -- moderation and frequency is the key.





CdnBuzzFan said:


> I knew you would get your 50lb medal today!!!



Thank you all, You guys are the best!!!

As you all know it's not easy and I've worked really hard.  I've been really trying to do my very best knowing there is a Disney vacation coming up.  I have exactly 20 lbs to go to get to goal, hoping to hit life time by the big 40 at the end of March .  Thanks again all, going to DC this weekend so there will be more meals out but a lot of walking so I should be ok.  

Sandi, good job on the 2.2 down after a disney vacation that's great you're getting right back on track.


----------



## canadadisney

Sandi said:


> Congratulations!  That is awesome and you deserve all the praise you're getting.
> 
> I did my WI today and was down 2.2 lbs over the two weeks.  Not bad considering we were at WDW last week (which is why I didn't have a WI last week).
> 
> The theme of this week's meeting was very good, too.  You can eat the foods you love -- moderation and frequency is the key.



Lost weight while being at WDW?


----------



## canadadisney

sjms71 said:


> Down 1.8 this week for a grand total of 51.2!!  It felt so good to get that 50 weight ring at the meeting today.
> 
> So, to sum up mini goal #1 to hit 50lbs.....done
> mini goal #2 10lbs in 10 weeks for disney this is week 7 and down
> 9lbs .
> 
> Hope everyone else has wonderful successes and feels as great as I do!!!



50 pounds! WoW!!!!! That is seriously impressive! What are your top three tips?


----------



## sjms71

canadadisney said:


> 50 pounds! WoW!!!!! That is seriously impressive! What are your top three tips?



hmmmm, I would say for me it's my water, exercise, now I don't go to the gym, I walk every day most days about 5 miles but there are days I do a  short stroll around the neighborhood but get your body moving and last I would say eat your points all of them less does not mean less weight.  If I had to add a few more tips is that the meetings are a lifesaver for me no matter what the scale says.  Lately it's been good to me but I've been doing this since 10/15/09, and if I have a bad week I buck up and face the music.  The last thing I would say is exactly what this weeks meeting was about don't deprive yourself it's ok to have a treat this is a life change not a diet!!!!!


----------



## Sandi

sjms71 said:


> hmmmm, I would say for me it's my water, exercise, now I don't go to the gym, I walk every day most days about 5 miles but there are days I do a  short stroll around the neighborhood but get your body moving and last I would say eat your points all of them less does not mean less weight.  If I had to add a few more tips is that the meetings are a lifesaver for me no matter what the scale says.  Lately it's been good to me but I've been doing this since 10/15/09, and if I have a bad week I buck up and face the music.  The last thing I would say is exactly what this weeks meeting was about don't deprive yourself it's ok to have a treat this is a life change not a diet!!!!!



Very wise words.  I feel like I learn something from someone on this thread every single time I visit.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

sjms71 said:


> You look great how much weight total did you lose?  I love to scrapbook that's why I asked.  I started out a huge scrapbooker and now the craft thing has taken on a life of it's own.   I don't scrapbook as much as I should but have started making cards now.  I have a cricut and just love it.



I love to scrapbook too.      I belong to a SB group that meets on Tuesdays but then my part time job changed to Tuesday afternoons so I havent been there for about a year.  I'm hoping to start with them again in September.  I just scrapbook but I have a sister who makes cards.  She makes some pretty cute ones too.  I really like the Cricut but I dont think I'll be getting one.  Have you checked out this video for the new Cricut Imagine?  I'd love to have one of those.

http://www.cricut.com/imagine/Default.aspx?AspxAutoDetectCookieSupport=1

Almost forgot...I lost a total of 70lbs.  I've been Lifetime and at or below goal since March 2007.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

mrzrich said:


> Just got home from WI.  Lost 1.2 this week for a total of 31!
> 
> Been run/walking for the past two weeks.  I have tried C25k in the past and couldn't get through the first day!  Now I am doing a "conditioning program" designed for people too unfit to get through C25K.  Its been going great.




Congratulations, mrzrich!  That's fantastic.  Your hard work is really paying off.  I'm glad you've found a program that is working for you.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

canadadisney said:


> When do you leave? Think about how well you have done so far!!!




This weekend!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

canadadisney said:


> Lost 1.2 at weight in today for a total of 6.2, I actually think I can "feel" it. Now for the big challenge, I go back to work tomorrow, I am a teacher. Which means catered lunches for the next 3 work days and an endless supply of cookies and donuts in the staff room. At least at home I can keep the temptations away. I have to keep the end in mind. I have 4 more pounds to lose before our DL vacation which is 5 weeks and 5 days!!!




Congratulations on your weight loss this week and on your total!  Do you have some kind of anchor you can keep with you to help you stay focused?  I use my 10% key chain.  Sometimes I even have to put in on the table beside my plate.  Also, I find that the earlier in the day I start nibbling, the longer I'm eating so I try not to start until it's just about time to leave.  OR, JUST STAY OUT OF THE STAFF ROOM!!!       How did you do in there today?


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

MissLiz said:


> Well, I'm halfway through my second week on WW!
> 
> I ended up losing 5lbs in the first week, but like you all said, I'm sure that was just detox.  We'll see what happens at weigh in this week.
> 
> I keep thinking that we probably should have waited to join until after September, but I guess we'll see.  We have a trip to the first Tennessee football game Labor Day weekend and then our WDW trip 2 weeks after that.
> 
> We are going to try to keep points in mind, but I'm assuming we are going to be using some of our extra points for those 2 trips.  I'm going to try to keep an eye on what we eat and how much we are eating.  I figure if we keep thinking smart, we shouldn't have a problem.



5lbs is wonderful for your first week!       It's actually a very good thing that you joined when you did because you'll be mindful of what you're eating while you are away and .... that's a good thing!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

Sandi said:


> Congratulations!  That is awesome and you deserve all the praise you're getting.
> 
> I did my WI today and was down 2.2 lbs over the two weeks.  Not bad considering we were at WDW last week (which is why I didn't have a WI last week).
> 
> The theme of this week's meeting was very good, too.  You can eat the foods you love -- moderation and frequency is the key.



DOWN 2.2LBS AND YOU WERE AT DISNEY???      I didn't think that was allowed let alone possible!

Truly amazing!  Congratulations.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

Jacks2583 said:


> May I join in?
> 
> I have been doing WW (online only) for 6.5 wks now.  I am down 13.6 lbs.  I am trying to focus more on being healthy than the scale.  If I am living a healthy life style, the weight should and will follow.
> 
> I was just thinking about how challenging eating at WDW will be for me, which made me search for WW on here.  I feel torn... one one hand, i want to be able to enjoy myself (and free dining) since this is a vacation.  but on the other hand, I do not want to gain back what I have worked so hard to lose.
> 
> I have 56 lbs to get to goal.



Welcome!  Congratulations on your weight loss.      While at WDW, just remember that eating is not the only way to enjoy yourself there.  Treat yourself, have your 'must haves' but just dont go overboard.  I'm also talking to myself when I say this....


----------



## rodeo65

Not a great loss today but still a loss.  Down .04

I had hoped for more since we're going to be away next week at a resort up north with dining room meals three times per day.  The meals themselves are not bad - portions are reasonable and there is always a fish option but desserts...

They have dessert available at every meal - well at breakfast it's called "pastry of the day" - semantics, it's still dessert.

At least I have five days after we get back before my next WI.  I'll have to swim and walk a lot while we're away.  Lake swimming - lots more energy expended I find than in a pool.

I usually start the week well and often by the last couple of days I find I'm up to two desserts a day.  I'm going to try getting DH to split with me.


----------



## i*heart*minniemouse

Hi Everyone!  So glad I found this thread.
So....do you think it is crazy to not only plan my time in the parks, but also try to find time to workout in the gym?  Is this crazy?  
I have been on the treadmill or the elliptical at the gym almost daily since July and I don't want to  break that habit.  I am going to try to use the gym even if it only for 30 minutes while on vacation!  Those few extra AP could equal an adult beverage!!


----------



## Sandi

i*heart*minniemouse said:


> Hi Everyone!  So glad I found this thread.
> So....do you think it is crazy to not only plan my time in the parks, but also try to find time to workout in the gym?  Is this crazy?
> I have been on the treadmill or the elliptical at the gym almost daily since July and I don't want to  break that habit.  I am going to try to use the gym even if it only for 30 minutes while on vacation!  Those few extra AP could equal an adult beverage!!



I don't think it's crazy.  I wouldn't beat yourself up if you don't do a gym work-out every day on vacation, but trying to build it into your vacation makes a lot of sense to me.  You might find that you're walking plenty at the parks, but the extra measurements at the fitness center gives you the certainty that gives you flexibility with the whole points thing.  Good luck on your vacation.  When do you go?


----------



## sjms71

CdnBuzzFan said:


> This weekend!



I know you're gone, try and check in with us.  We'll miss ya!!!

On my way back from DC now, walked about 9 miles each day Friday and Saturday so hopefully the scale will be good to me when I check it tomorrow.


----------



## i*heart*minniemouse

Sandi said:


> I don't think it's crazy.  I wouldn't beat yourself up if you don't do a gym work-out every day on vacation, but trying to build it into your vacation makes a lot of sense to me.  You might find that you're walking plenty at the parks, but the extra measurements at the fitness center gives you the certainty that gives you flexibility with the whole points thing.  Good luck on your vacation.  When do you go?



We are going Nov 24-Dec 4....we are DVC members and will be staying at Saratoga Springs this trip.    I love the Holidays at Disney!!!


----------



## Jacks2583

I am down 1.6 lbs today for a total of 15.2 lbs in 7 weeks.  

My goal this month was to burn 12,000 calories (I have a heart rate monitor).  I surpassed that goal this weekend, and I still have two more days left!  Yippeeee


----------



## sjms71

Jacks2583 said:


> I am down 1.6 lbs today for a total of 15.2 lbs in 7 weeks.
> 
> My goal this month was to burn 12,000 calories (I have a heart rate monitor).  I surpassed that goal this weekend, and I still have two more days left!  Yippeeee



Woohoo good job.  wow 12,000 calories that's a lot of Big Mac's .


----------



## Sandi

i*heart*minniemouse said:


> We are going Nov 24-Dec 4....we are DVC members and will be staying at Saratoga Springs this trip.    I love the Holidays at Disney!!!



Oh, that will be lovely.  I would totally schedule some time at the fitness center at SSR and work in the work outs a couple of times.  It helps maintain your momentum.


----------



## Jacks2583

sjms71 said:


> Woohoo good job.  wow 12,000 calories that's a lot of Big Mac's .



lol  yes, that is!


----------



## mrzrich

Nervous about weigh in this week.  Rough weekend.  Pizza and Donoughts and Ice Cream OH MY!

Back in the saddle today!


----------



## sjms71

mrzrich said:


> Nervous about weigh in this week.  Rough weekend.  Pizza and Donoughts and Ice Cream OH MY!
> 
> Back in the saddle today!



Maybe it won't be that bad.  You've done really well the last few weeks.


----------



## mrzrich

sjms71 said:


> Maybe it won't be that bad.  You've done really well the last few weeks.



Yeah, but I have 4 days of free dining starting Friday!


----------



## sjms71

mrzrich said:


> Yeah, but I have 4 days of free dining starting Friday!



This is so not a PC thing to say on the weight watchers board but I envy you.  I still have 19 days to go before our trip.


----------



## postesf

HI!  I was wondering if someone could help me?  My DH and I are thinking of trying to do WW at home.  We have a friend who is going to get a points counter, but I need to know how many points we can have.  Financially we can't really afford the online or metings.   I have done it in the past and think once I know how many points we can have and I have the counter in hand I can try to make it work.

DH is 34 yrs old, 6 ft tall and currently weighs about 212.
I am 20 yrs old, 5'2 and currently weigh about 202.

Thanks so much!!!
Stacie


----------



## mrzrich

postesf said:


> HI!  I was wondering if someone could help me?  My DH and I are thinking of trying to do WW at home.  We have a friend who is going to get a points counter, but I need to know how many points we can have.  Financially we can't really afford the online or metings.   I have done it in the past and think once I know how many points we can have and I have the counter in hand I can try to make it work.
> 
> DH is 34 yrs old, 6 ft tall and currently weighs about 212.
> I am 20 yrs old, 5'2 and currently weigh about 202.
> 
> Thanks so much!!!
> Stacie



Sign up for online for long enough to get the info you need, then cancel...or, check ebay.  You may be able to get the materials you need there.


----------



## mrzrich

sjms71 said:


> This is so not a PC thing to say on the weight watchers board but I envy you.  I still have 19 days to go before our trip.



It will fly by.  

My DS is 10 so this year he counts as an adult....BUT he still eats like a child, so I plan to share a lot of adult meals with him.  For example We will split a half chicken, etc.  This will keep me on plan, and stretch the credits so that we will have enough for CS Breakfast and Lunch and gives us an extra TS for our departure day.


----------



## mhsjax

HI everyone.  I am new here.  

I started WW yesterday for about the 10th time in the past 2 years.  

I have 3 kids, always lost the weight after each child, except for that pesky last one.  I needed to lose about 40 pounds, then I had a hysterectomy in Dec last year.  I gained another 25 pounds.   My Dr said that this is normal even though my eating habits didn't really change.  NOw they have changed because I am depressed about my weight so I just eat more. 

We enough of this silliness I am going to lose the weight, I have a cruise in 10 months, and I want to look good in a bathing suit.  So today is day 2 for me,  I am so glad I found this board.


----------



## mrzrich

Welcome mhsjax!


----------



## sjms71

Another  mhsjax!!!  You can do it, just stay focused weight loss is mostly mental.  We are all here for you .


----------



## Rosiekins

Sorry I have been absent the last week or so but life just got away with me as it often seems to do. I havn't had time to read all of what I missed but I did catch sjms71's victory! WAY TO GO  

So in my scale news I have had an interesting 2 weeks. Last week I lost .06 lbs a tiny loss but it was something. I thought it was odd because for whatever reason I did not eat a chunk of my points every day, in fact I found my self eating a snack at the end of every day to get it closer to how many I should eat. I did however enjoy some cheesecake that week and was very proud of myself for eating only a couple bites. I walked a few times for exercise. I was really suprised a the low weight loss but figured it was something so I should keep going. 

This week however I was Naughty! I made a cake and sampled it and the frosting in the kitchen before having a piece with everyone else, I did keep my piece moderate and stop when I was full though. I had my favorite Hibachi place for dinner Friday with fried rice (yum) again I stopped when I was full and I had Ice Cream.  I had a devil may care day on Saturday where I just ate what I wanted (mini Chocolate Doughnuts anyone) and had a drink. Though I did spend 3 hours climbing up and down in Battleships and Submarines (think steep ladder like stairs and lots of leg lifts and squats to get over the door ways with out bumping your head) and walked a total of 6.56 miles through out the day. I stopped worrying as much about exactly measured portions as I did worry about stopping when I was getting full (I eat slow so I can normally tell right away when I have had enough). I charted everything, ate pretty much all my points everyday and even a few of my weekly points which I had yet to do.  So I was thoroughly expecting a gain or at best a tiny tiny loss. Imagine my surprise when I stepped on my scale and saw I had lost 4 lbs!!! Earning me another 5lb star  and bringing me to 10lbs total!

So my lesson over the last couple weeks is EAT ALL MY POINTS! And get more exercise. I needed to stop worrying about what I was eating so much and just eat. Be aware of what it was and how much I ate so I could write it down, but stop being afraid to eat those points. I was proud of myself for charting those naughty days even though two of them took me over my points. And I had been afraid to use my weekly points but now I see they are my friend on those naughty days. I really feel like I am getting an idea of how much I should be eating from this plan. I no longer feel the need to clear my plate, I have a much better grasp of what a portion is. I am eating portions that are at least half of what I would have before I started. I no longer mindlessly eat my way through a bag of something, I count out what I want and put the rest away. I can even eat part of my candy at the movies and put the rest in the cup holder and not touch it! I would never have been able to do that before. For these things alone I am finding WW worth the cost.


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

Rosiekins said:


> Sorry I have been absent the last week or so but life just got away with me as it often seems to do. I havn't had time to read all of what I missed but I did catch sjms71's victory! WAY TO GO
> 
> So in my scale news I have had an interesting 2 weeks. Last week I lost .06 lbs a tiny loss but it was something. I thought it was odd because for whatever reason I did not eat a chunk of my points every day, in fact I found my self eating a snack at the end of every day to get it closer to how many I should eat. I did however enjoy some cheesecake that week and was very proud of myself for eating only a couple bites. I walked a few times for exercise. I was really suprised a the low weight loss but figured it was something so I should keep going.
> 
> This week however I was Naughty! I made a cake and sampled it and the frosting in the kitchen before having a piece with everyone else, I did keep my piece moderate and stop when I was full though. I had my favorite Hibachi place for dinner Friday with fried rice (yum) again I stopped when I was full and I had Ice Cream.  I had a devil may care day on Saturday where I just ate what I wanted (mini Chocolate Doughnuts anyone) and had a drink. Though I did spend 3 hours climbing up and down in Battleships and Submarines (think steep ladder like stairs and lots of leg lifts and squats to get over the door ways with out bumping your head) and walked a total of 6.56 miles through out the day. I stopped worrying as much about exactly measured portions as I did worry about stopping when I was getting full (I eat slow so I can normally tell right away when I have had enough). I charted everything, ate pretty much all my points everyday and even a few of my weekly points which I had yet to do.  So I was thoroughly expecting a gain or at best a tiny tiny loss. Imagine my surprise when I stepped on my scale and saw I had lost 4 lbs!!! Earning me another 5lb star  and bringing me to 10lbs total!
> 
> So my lesson over the last couple weeks is EAT ALL MY POINTS! And get more exercise. I needed to stop worrying about what I was eating so much and just eat. Be aware of what it was and how much I ate so I could write it down, but stop being afraid to eat those points. I was proud of myself for charting those naughty days even though two of them took me over my points. And I had been afraid to use my weekly points but now I see they are my friend on those naughty days. I really feel like I am getting an idea of how much I should be eating from this plan. I no longer feel the need to clear my plate, I have a much better grasp of what a portion is. I am eating portions that are at least half of what I would have before I started. I no longer mindlessly eat my way through a bag of something, I count out what I want and put the rest away. I can even eat part of my candy at the movies and put the rest in the cup holder and not touch it! I would never have been able to do that before. For these things alone I am finding WW worth the cost.



Sounds like you are getting the hang of things!  Portion size is something I really have learned to adjust.  So many foods are served in such big portions, especially in restaurants!

Congratulations on your weight loss.


----------



## LuluLovesDisney

Back to counting points after WDW, I had a great breakfast today- a packet of instant oatmeal with 1/4 cup of pumpkin (plain, canned) with pumpkin pie spice and splenda! 2 points and very filling.


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

How many activity points a week do you earn?  And do you usually eat them?

I try to earn 4 a day but I don't eat them.  I always feel guilty if I do.  I do eat all my weekly points.


----------



## sjms71

LuluLovesDisney said:


> Back to counting points after WDW, I had a great breakfast today- a packet of instant oatmeal with 1/4 cup of pumpkin (plain, canned) with pumpkin pie spice and splenda! 2 points and very filling.



That sounds sooo good, I am going to try that, so oatmeal, pumpkin and add the pumpkin spice?



Dreamer & Wisher said:


> How many activity points a week do you earn?  And do you usually eat them?
> 
> I try to earn 4 a day but I don't eat them.  I always feel guilty if I do.  I do eat all my weekly points.



I earn about 4 pts a day also.  I am up to 4 right now on my ww pedometer.  I also do not eat my activity points.


----------



## mousemgr2

postesf said:


> HI!  I was wondering if someone could help me?  My DH and I are thinking of trying to do WW at home.  We have a friend who is going to get a points counter, but I need to know how many points we can have.  Financially we can't really afford the online or metings.   I have done it in the past and think once I know how many points we can have and I have the counter in hand I can try to make it work.
> 
> DH is 34 yrs old, 6 ft tall and currently weighs about 212.
> I am 20 yrs old, 5'2 and currently weigh about 202.
> 
> Thanks so much!!!
> Stacie



Stacie,

I am going to send you an e-mail regarding this.  I think I can help.

Susan


----------



## rodeo65

Three days into our week long vacation and things are going not too badly.  I posted a few days ago about the never ending desserts up here.  In the nine meals we've had I have had dessert twice.  One was pumpkin pie where I skipped the pastry and the whipped cream.  The other was a brownie, which I knew was going to be on my yes list before I even came up.  The other is a butter tart.  Those two are my allowances this week.  The pie was not.  Oops.

I've walked two days out of three.  I've eaten half the amount of eggs they bring for breakfast and stuck with fish or salads for most of the meals.

The other thing I did was leave home the snacks.  Well, other than some flax corn chips and one point bars.  Normally we bring up a ton of snacks since there are "only" three meals.  The resort has also discontinued leaving muffins on the table every morning.  They're available but you have to ask for them.  They're trying to cut down on waste and I'm trying to cut down on waist.  Win Win.

I haven't felt bloated yet this trip.  Usually I am so stuffed by the third day in, so I am thinking things are improved overall.


----------



## sjms71

rodeo65 said:


> Three days into our week long vacation and things are going not too badly.  I posted a few days ago about the never ending desserts up here.  In the nine meals we've had I have had dessert twice.  One was pumpkin pie where I skipped the pastry and the whipped cream.  The other was a brownie, which I knew was going to be on my yes list before I even came up.  The other is a butter tart.  Those two are my allowances this week.  The pie was not.  Oops.
> 
> I've walked two days out of three.  I've eaten half the amount of eggs they bring for breakfast and stuck with fish or salads for most of the meals.
> 
> The other thing I did was leave home the snacks.  Well, other than some flax corn chips and one point bars.  Normally we bring up a ton of snacks since there are "only" three meals.  The resort has also discontinued leaving muffins on the table every morning.  They're available but you have to ask for them.  They're trying to cut down on waste and I'm trying to cut down on waist.  Win Win.
> 
> I haven't felt bloated yet this trip.  Usually I am so stuffed by the third day in, so I am thinking things are improved overall.



Sounds like you're on the right track, keep up the good work.  


Weigh in for me tomorrow so far this week I'm the same as last week .  I think I'm retaining fluid cause my wedding ring is really loose on my finger now and it has been tight the last few days.  I've been drinking lots of water and watching my salt this week.  Not sure if it is left over from the weekend, I drank a lot of G2 while in DC this past weekend.  So, we will see.


----------



## mhsjax

I was not good yesterday. How bad am I, 3 days into it and I did a terrible thing.  I was going to make some chicken in the crock pot, I was missing a couple of ingredients, anyway life happened and I didn't have time to make it.  WE have a crazy day on Tuesdays with after school activities, and hubby tried to be nice and decided we should order Chinese food.  I guess all that sodium loved me, cause I stepped on the scale.  OH NOOOOO.

Back on plan today and no cheating.  I had my oatmeal for breakfast with skim milk.  And going to make friends with my eliptical (never could spell it correctly) in a little while. 
Wow  confession feels so good.


----------



## Sandi

mhsjax said:


> WE have a crazy day on Tuesdays with after school activities, and hubby tried to be nice and decided we should order Chinese food.  I guess all that sodium loved me, cause I stepped on the scale.  OH NOOOOO.
> 
> Wow  confession feels so good.



Those darn husbands!  Good luck in the coming days.

I had my WI today and was down 1.4.  That puts me at over 25 pounds gone.  I'm very happy.  Only 11.4 more to go to reach my goal.  DH and my 20th anniversary is October 27.  Maybe I can be at goal by then.  That would be a great gift to both of us!


----------



## sjms71

Sandi said:


> Those darn husbands!  Good luck in the coming days.
> 
> I had my WI today and was down 1.4.  That puts me at over 25 pounds gone.  I'm very happy.  Only 11.4 more to go to reach my goal.  DH and my 20th anniversary is October 27.  Maybe I can be at goal by then.  That would be a great gift to both of us!



Great job Sandi    I know you can do it you have two months what a wonderful mile stone too 20 years!!!  awesome


----------



## k_null81

Hello!  I'm hoping to join in on the convo and support!  I joined WW 4 weeks ago this coming Saturday.  As of last weigh in which was this past Saturday I'm down a little over 6lbs.  I have done WW in the past almost 8 years ago but I did it on my own accord.  My mom had all the materials from her attempts as well so I just used her stuff.  During that weight lost attempt I lost 35-40lbs in about 3 months and it put me at my lowest weight ever at roughly 104lbs (I'm 5 foot 2).  Looking back I probably didn't do it the healthiest way since I did lose it so quick and my mind set wasn't healthy.  I was obssessed with working out and pretty much lived off air popped pop corn and cereal.  I did manage to maintain my weight at about 113lbs for several years.  Then it has slowly crept back on since I getting married in May 2005.  I have always struggled with my weight and I know it will be a life long battle to maintain a healthy weight.  I'm just sick of being fat and don't want to get to the point that it's an overwhelming amount to lose.  My main reasons for wanting to lose the weight is I was born with a heart problem so I'm sure it is better for my heart not to be over weight, I also have 13 month old twin boys I want to be healthy for (I have avoided many photo's opps with my boys this past year b/c I'm so disgusted with how I look in photo's), I'm also a bridemaid in a upcoming wedding in December, and we also have a family vacation to the World this coming May and last but not least I just want to be happy and healthy.  So my goal this time around ideally would be to get to around 113.  That's where I felt the most comfortable in my body.  I know I was younger then though so I will try to keep an open mind as I get closer to my goal.  As long as I hit 120 I will be happy!    

I look foward to following and hopefully lending some support as well in this journey.


----------



## sjms71

k_null81 said:


> Hello!  I'm hoping to join in on the convo and support!  I joined WW 4 weeks ago this coming Saturday.  As of last weigh in which was this past Saturday I'm down a little over 6lbs.  I have done WW in the past almost 8 years ago but I did it on my own accord.  My mom had all the materials from her attempts as well so I just used her stuff.  During that weight lost attempt I lost 35-40lbs in about 3 months and it put me at my lowest weight ever at roughly 104lbs (I'm 5 foot 2).  Looking back I probably didn't do it the healthiest way since I did lose it so quick and my mind set wasn't healthy.  I was obssessed with working out and pretty much lived off air popped pop corn and cereal.  I did manage to maintain my weight at about 113lbs for several years.  Then it has slowly crept back on since I getting married in May 2005.  I have always struggled with my weight and I know it will be a life long battle to maintain a healthy weight.  I'm just sick of being fat and don't want to get to the point that it's an overwhelming amount to lose.  My main reasons for wanting to lose the weight is I was born with a heart problem so I'm sure it is better for my heart not to be over weight, I also have 13 month old twin boys I want to be healthy for (I have avoided many photo's opps with my boys this past year b/c I'm so disgusted with how I look in photo's), I'm also a bridemaid in a upcoming wedding in December, and we also have a family vacation to the World this coming May and last but not least I just want to be happy and healthy.  So my goal this time around ideally would be to get to around 113.  That's where I felt the most comfortable in my body.  I know I was younger then though so I will try to keep an open mind as I get closer to my goal.  As long as I hit 120 I will be happy!
> 
> I look foward to following and hopefully lending some support as well in this journey.



WELCOME


----------



## robinb

Hi everyone!  I'm back from vacation!  Actually, I have been back for almost a week but have been side-stepping this thread.  I went to my WW last Friday and I gained 7 lbs .  SEVEN!  Ugh.  I ate green veggies every day, drank a ton of water and walked 5-10 miles per day according to my pedometer and I still gained that much.  Of course, some of it is water weight and that is already done since Friday but I think I probably have a good 4 lbs of real weight to work back off.  

So, now I am "back in the saddle" ... back on the thread ... and I will start tracking TODAY.


----------



## Sandi

robinb said:


> Hi everyone!  I'm back from vacation!  Actually, I have been back for almost a week but have been side-stepping this thread.  I went to my WW last Friday and I gained 7 lbs .  SEVEN!  Ugh.  I ate green veggies every day, drank a ton of water and walked 5-10 miles per day according to my pedometer and I still gained that much.  Of course, some of it is water weight and that is already done since Friday but I think I probably have a good 4 lbs of real weight to work back off.
> 
> So, now I am "back in the saddle" ... back on the thread ... and I will start tracking TODAY.



Welcome back Robin.  You'll be back on track in no time.  Hope you had a great vacation.


----------



## sjms71

robinb said:


> Hi everyone!  I'm back from vacation!  Actually, I have been back for almost a week but have been side-stepping this thread.  I went to my WW last Friday and I gained 7 lbs .  SEVEN!  Ugh.  I ate green veggies every day, drank a ton of water and walked 5-10 miles per day according to my pedometer and I still gained that much.  Of course, some of it is water weight and that is already done since Friday but I think I probably have a good 4 lbs of real weight to work back off.
> 
> So, now I am "back in the saddle" ... back on the thread ... and I will start tracking TODAY.



Welcome back, we missed you, I too hope you had a good vacation.  Like Sandi said you'll be back on track in no time.


----------



## mrzrich

BIG BIG NEWS!!!!!!

Just home from WI.  Down 3.2 lbs but the BIG news is that I am officially in ONEDERLAND!

No more 200's for me!


----------



## Jacks2583

Sandi said:


> Those darn husbands!  Good luck in the coming days.
> 
> I had my WI today and was down 1.4.  That puts me at over 25 pounds gone.  I'm very happy.  Only 11.4 more to go to reach my goal.  DH and my 20th anniversary is October 27.  Maybe I can be at goal by then.  That would be a great gift to both of us!



congratulations!!!


----------



## Jacks2583

mrzrich said:


> BIG BIG NEWS!!!!!!
> 
> Just home from WI.  Down 3.2 lbs but the BIG news is that I am officially in ONEDERLAND!
> 
> No more 200's for me!



YIPPPEEEEEEE for Onederland!!!!  that is so awesome! congratulations


----------



## Jacks2583

robinb said:


> Hi everyone!  I'm back from vacation!  Actually, I have been back for almost a week but have been side-stepping this thread.  I went to my WW last Friday and I gained 7 lbs .  SEVEN!  Ugh.  I ate green veggies every day, drank a ton of water and walked 5-10 miles per day according to my pedometer and I still gained that much.  Of course, some of it is water weight and that is already done since Friday but I think I probably have a good 4 lbs of real weight to work back off.
> 
> So, now I am "back in the saddle" ... back on the thread ... and I will start tracking TODAY.



Try not to let it get you down.  You are right back on track, which is great!


----------



## Jacks2583

mhsjax said:


> HI everyone.  I am new here.
> 
> I started WW yesterday for about the 10th time in the past 2 years.
> 
> I have 3 kids, always lost the weight after each child, except for that pesky last one.  I needed to lose about 40 pounds, then I had a hysterectomy in Dec last year.  I gained another 25 pounds.   My Dr said that this is normal even though my eating habits didn't really change.  NOw they have changed because I am depressed about my weight so I just eat more.
> 
> We enough of this silliness I am going to lose the weight, I have a cruise in 10 months, and I want to look good in a bathing suit.  So today is day 2 for me,  I am so glad I found this board.




Welcome!


----------



## Jacks2583

oh yay!  i figured out how to quote multiple posts at once.  Sorry about that!  



Dreamer & Wisher said:


> How many activity points a week do you earn?  And do you usually eat them?
> 
> I try to earn 4 a day but I don't eat them.  I always feel guilty if I do.  I do eat all my weekly points.



I usually earn about 30-35 a week (so on average about 5 a day).  I do not eat them.  I do however usually eat a few of my WPs, but not many.  



rodeo65 said:


> Three days into our week long vacation and things are going not too badly.  I posted a few days ago about the never ending desserts up here.  In the nine meals we've had I have had dessert twice.  One was pumpkin pie where I skipped the pastry and the whipped cream.  The other was a brownie, which I knew was going to be on my yes list before I even came up.  The other is a butter tart.  Those two are my allowances this week.  The pie was not.  Oops.
> 
> I've walked two days out of three.  I've eaten half the amount of eggs they bring for breakfast and stuck with fish or salads for most of the meals.
> 
> The other thing I did was leave home the snacks.  Well, other than some flax corn chips and one point bars.  Normally we bring up a ton of snacks since there are "only" three meals.  The resort has also discontinued leaving muffins on the table every morning.  They're available but you have to ask for them.  They're trying to cut down on waste and I'm trying to cut down on waist.  Win Win.
> 
> I haven't felt bloated yet this trip.  Usually I am so stuffed by the third day in, so I am thinking things are improved overall.



you are doing awesome!!!


----------



## i*heart*minniemouse

mrzrich said:


> BIG BIG NEWS!!!!!!
> 
> Just home from WI.  Down 3.2 lbs but the BIG news is that I am officially in ONEDERLAND!
> 
> No more 200's for me!



Congrat's!!!!


----------



## sjms71

mrzrich said:


> BIG BIG NEWS!!!!!!
> 
> Just home from WI.  Down 3.2 lbs but the BIG news is that I am officially in ONEDERLAND!
> 
> No more 200's for me!



See and you thought you might be head for a not so good week.  

AWESOME   and onederland....yes, I remember that, isn't it a great feeling.  So, proud of you..you rock!


----------



## mrzrich

Jacks2583 said:


> YIPPPEEEEEEE for Onederland!!!!  that is so awesome! congratulations





i*heart*minniemouse said:


> Congrat's!!!!





sjms71 said:


> See and you thought you might be head for a not so good week.
> 
> AWESOME   and onderland....yes, I remember that, isn't it a great feeling.  So, proud of you..you rock!



THANK YOU! THANK YOU! THANK YOU!


----------



## sjms71

Good morning all, ok, here are the results for this weeks weigh in down .6.  Although, I wish it was more I'm happy I'm down. 

10 pounds in 10 weeks= down 9.6 lbs and this is week 8, so I have 2 weeks to go.  My next mini goal will most likely be to get all my free dining eatathon weight off .  Oh, and by the way my DH likes I've been saying eatathon and wants me to make shirts for Disney that say 2010 eatathon, yeah I don't think so.


----------



## mrzrich

I've lost 34.2 lbs so far.  My mini goal is to get to 50lbs by Christmas.  I think this goal will help me stay focused through the Holiday season.  I figure it to be about 16 lbs in 16 weeks.


----------



## sjms71

mrzrich said:


> I've lost 34.2 lbs so far.  My mini goal is to get to 50lbs by Christmas.  I think this goal will help me stay focused through the Holiday season.  I figure it to be about 16 lbs in 16 weeks.



34.2 is great!!  You can do it stay focused and keep doing what you're doing and 50lbs by Christmas will be the best present ever!!


----------



## robinb

mrzrich said:


> Just home from WI.  Down 3.2 lbs but the BIG news is that I am officially in ONEDERLAND!
> 
> No more 200's for me!


Whoo hoo!  Congratulations!  


sjms71 said:


> Good morning all, ok, here are the results for this weeks weigh in down .6.  Although, I wish it was more I'm happy I'm down.
> 
> 10 pounds in 10 weeks= down 9.6 lbs and this is week 8, so I have 2 weeks to go.  My next mini goal will most likely be to get all my free dining eatathon weight off .  Oh, and by the way my DH likes I've been saying eatathon and wants me to make shirts for Disney that say 2010 eatathon, yeah I don't think so.


You are _totally _on track!  

I am still working off my "eatathon" *sigh*.  It's really hard since I am really hungry all the time.  I don't know what's going on but I want do to is EAT.  I was hoping for half of my eatathon weight to be gone by tomorrow but sadly, that's not going to happen.


----------



## sjms71

I remember a few years ago after I came home from Disney and being on the dining plan I just felt hungry all the time.  I thought it was so strange.  My stomach was constantly growling.


----------



## sjms71

mrzrich said:


> Yeah, but I have 4 days of free dining starting Friday!



Just didn't want to forget to say have a great trip!!  Can't wait to hear all about it.


----------



## canadadisney

Stayed the same this week which was a bit odd. I have done great being back at school/work. Yesterday in the staff room there was muffins, donuts and cookies, didn't have any. Today there was 3 types of cookies and didn't have any. Feeling really good. Going camping again this weekend. It will probably be our last trip until next year. I am planning on doing lots of walks. Have a great week!


----------



## sjms71

canadadisney said:


> Stayed the same this week which was a bit odd. I have done great being back at school/work. Yesterday in the staff room there was muffins, donuts and cookies, didn't have any. Today there was 3 types of cookies and didn't have any. Feeling really good. Going camping again this weekend. It will probably be our last trip until next year. I am planning on doing lots of walks. Have a great week!



Sometimes, just being on a different routine can effect the scale.  Glad to hear school is going ok, have fun this weekend camping.


----------



## Sandi

Long weekends are always a challenge for me.  Especially when visiting family where there is tons of food and they are food pushers.  What approaches are you all using for this Labor/Labour Day weekend?


----------



## mrzrich

Off to WDW today. FREE DINING

Dinner Rose & Crown -plan to split Fish and Chips with DS 10

Lunch Tomorrow Tony's again plan to slit something with DS 10

Lunch Sunday Coral Reef plan to get fish

Lunch Monday Yak & Yeti plan to split something with DS 10

Bought the Points Pedometer at me meeting Wednesday. Wish Me Luck.


----------



## robinb

mrzrich said:


> Off to WDW today. FREE DINING
> 
> Dinner Rose & Crown -plan to split Fish and Chips with DS 10
> 
> Lunch Tomorrow Tony's again plan to slit something with DS 10
> 
> Lunch Sunday Coral Reef plan to get fish
> 
> Lunch Monday Yak & Yeti plan to split something with DS 10
> 
> Bought the Points Pedometer at me meeting Wednesday. Wish Me Luck.


Have fun!  Since it seems you have have extra credits, what about getting a dinner salad in addition to sharing?  FWIW, my best meal last month was at Coral Reef.  While I *love* fish I had the steak and it was really great.  Shhhh!  Don't tell the Le Cellier lovers who are looking for a 1 TS alternative.


----------



## Jacks2583

sjms71 said:


> Good morning all, ok, here are the results for this weeks weigh in down .6.  Although, I wish it was more I'm happy I'm down.
> 
> 10 pounds in 10 weeks= down 9.6 lbs and this is week 8, so I have 2 weeks to go.  My next mini goal will most likely be to get all my free dining eatathon weight off .  Oh, and by the way my DH likes I've been saying eatathon and wants me to make shirts for Disney that say 2010 eatathon, yeah I don't think so.



A loss is a loss!!  Congratulations.  
10 lbs in 10 weeks is a great goal and I am sure you will make it!  



mrzrich said:


> I've lost 34.2 lbs so far.  My mini goal is to get to 50lbs by Christmas.  I think this goal will help me stay focused through the Holiday season.  I figure it to be about 16 lbs in 16 weeks.



YOU CAN DO IT!!!!  



canadadisney said:


> Stayed the same this week which was a bit odd. I have done great being back at school/work. Yesterday in the staff room there was muffins, donuts and cookies, didn't have any. Today there was 3 types of cookies and didn't have any. Feeling really good. Going camping again this weekend. It will probably be our last trip until next year. I am planning on doing lots of walks. Have a great week!



Maybe you had more sodium or your body was retaining water?  
Don't give up.  You can do it.  WTG on avoiding all the treats!  



mrzrich said:


> Off to WDW today. FREE DINING
> 
> Dinner Rose & Crown -plan to split Fish and Chips with DS 10
> 
> Lunch Tomorrow Tony's again plan to slit something with DS 10
> 
> Lunch Sunday Coral Reef plan to get fish
> 
> Lunch Monday Yak & Yeti plan to split something with DS 10
> 
> Bought the Points Pedometer at me meeting Wednesday. Wish Me Luck.



yay!  sounds like you have a great plan!  you can do it!!!!  
Have an awesome trip


----------



## sjms71

Sandi said:


> Long weekends are always a challenge for me.  Especially when visiting family where there is tons of food and they are food pushers.  What approaches are you all using for this Labor/Labour Day weekend?



Ugh!!!  Have I too said how much I HATE long weekends .  I have no  barbeques or any parties to attend but just everyone home for that extra day stresses me to no end.  Especially since last week I was only down .6.  I'm planning on keeping up my walking routine and drinking lots of water. 



mrzrich said:


> Off to WDW today. FREE DINING
> 
> Dinner Rose & Crown -plan to split Fish and Chips with DS 10
> 
> Lunch Tomorrow Tony's again plan to slit something with DS 10
> 
> Lunch Sunday Coral Reef plan to get fish
> 
> Lunch Monday Yak & Yeti plan to split something with DS 10
> 
> Bought the Points Pedometer at me meeting Wednesday. Wish Me Luck.



Again Have an awesome time!!! And Enjoy .


----------



## Wonders10

hi everyone,

room for one more?  I belong to the disappearing peeps thread but you can never have too much support when trying to lose weight.  For the first time in a really long time, I've been sticking to the WW program for a little over 2 weeks and hav lost 6 lbs.  Long term goal is 75 lbs but I'm taking it little by little.  I will be back later to fill you all in on my story and a little about me.  Do you all share WW tips?  I've been to the WW message boards and they aren't always so helpful or friendly - not like the DIS!

Hope everyone is having a great weekend!


----------



## Sandi

Wonders10 said:


> hi everyone,
> 
> room for one more?  I belong to the disappearing peeps thread but you can never have too much support when trying to lose weight.  For the first time in a really long time, I've been sticking to the WW program for a little over 2 weeks and hav lost 6 lbs.  Long term goal is 75 lbs but I'm taking it little by little.  I will be back later to fill you all in on my story and a little about me.  Do you all share WW tips?  I've been to the WW message boards and they aren't always so helpful or friendly - not like the DIS!
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great weekend!



We absolutely have room for more.  So welcome aboard.  We report on weigh in days, share tips and ideas, and provide support to one another.

I had a really awful Saturday, but am back on track today.  Now to stay on track.


----------



## sjms71

Yeah, I walked my usual 5 miles, did good all day yesterday, drank my water then last night it all went down hill It was all BLT's oh and 1 cupcake  but it all adds up.  Going to make it through the day today on track 100%.


----------



## Wonders10

Thanks for the welcome!

A quick story about me.  I'm 30, live in Florida and am a speech pathologist in the schools as well as part time in a private practice setting.  I'm single and my roomie is my almost 2 year old goldendoodle Winston.  

Now my weight loss history.  I've always been a little overweight and during my senior year of high school, my mom and I joined WW and I made it to goal by my graduation day - losing 30 lbs. Of course, then after about 2 months, I went off to college, home of late night eating and drinking, breakfast, lunch and dinner buffets and skinny friends you could eat whatever they wanted, whenever they wanted.  So needless to say, I gradually gained weight over my 4 years in college and have continued to steadily gain.  I'm at my highest right now and after many many failures, something feels like it is clicking and the mere fact that I have had success staying on plan, with results, makes me feel like this is really it for me.  It will happen for real this time.  My goal is to lose 75 lbs and so far I am down 6, after 2 1/2 weeks.

Someone asked about activity points, I don't exercise at all (yet)...just busy and I don't like it, but when I do occasionally do it, I don't even bother to add up the points I get because if I know I have extra points floating around, I will eat them.  Eventually my schedule will be getting a little lighter and I will definitely add some exercise in a few times a week.


----------



## sjms71

Wonders10 said:


> Thanks for the welcome!
> 
> A quick story about me.  I'm 30, live in Florida and am a speech pathologist in the schools as well as part time in a private practice setting.  I'm single and my roomie is my almost 2 year old goldendoodle Winston.
> 
> Now my weight loss history.  I've always been a little overweight and during my senior year of high school, my mom and I joined WW and I made it to goal by my graduation day - losing 30 lbs. Of course, then after about 2 months, I went off to college, home of late night eating and drinking, breakfast, lunch and dinner buffets and skinny friends you could eat whatever they wanted, whenever they wanted.  So needless to say, I gradually gained weight over my 4 years in college and have continued to steadily gain.  I'm at my highest right now and after many many failures, something feels like it is clicking and the mere fact that I have had success staying on plan, with results, makes me feel like this is really it for me.  It will happen for real this time.  My goal is to lose 75 lbs and so far I am down 6, after 2 1/2 weeks.
> 
> Someone asked about activity points, I don't exercise at all (yet)...just busy and I don't like it, but when I do occasionally do it, I don't even bother to add up the points I get because if I know I have extra points floating around, I will eat them.  Eventually my schedule will be getting a little lighter and I will definitely add some exercise in a few times a week.



 Wonders10!!  I have been on WW since the end of Oct 2009.  Not my first go at it and never made it to goal before.  I started with having to lose about 71-75lbs myself.  Down 52 now .  You can do it!!!  As many of us will recommend the WW food scale is a must in my house.  Eventually, you will need to add some exercise, I know it stinks.  I did my 
5 mile walk today then later today we took the kids hiking for another 4.5 miles.  Let us know if you have questions, don't forget to keep us posted on all you weighins.  YOU CAN DO IT!!!!  Focus on mini goals, at least that has worked for me cause that 70lb number just freaked me out.  But the more 5lb stars I got at the meeting the more the "big" number didn't seem so bad.


----------



## Wonders10

sjms71 said:


> Wonders10!!  I have been on WW since the end of Oct 2009.  Not my first go at it and never made it to goal before.  I started with having to lose about 71-75lbs myself.  Down 52 now .  You can do it!!!  As many of us will recommend the WW food scale is a must in my house.  Eventually, you will need to add some exercise, I know it stinks.  I did my
> 5 mile walk today then later today we took the kids hiking for another 4.5 miles.  Let us know if you have questions, don't forget to keep us posted on all you weighins.  YOU CAN DO IT!!!!  Focus on mini goals, at least that has worked for me cause that 70lb number just freaked me out.  But the more 5lb stars I got at the meeting the more the "big" number didn't seem so bad.



Thanks! I'm definitely no stranger to the WW program but this go around I'm not doing meetings or online.  Timewise, getting to meetings are hard and I'm really trying to save money so no online subscription.  What's working so far is I have made a chart with 75 squares and for each lb I lose. I put a star in a square, plus I keep it up on the fridge so I always see it.  It's fun to see the stars adding up!

My extended family and I are doing a Christmas cruise so my first big goal is to be a decent amount smaller by then.  Would love to buy a cute dress in a smaller size.


----------



## Jacks2583

Wonders10 said:


> Thanks for the welcome!
> 
> A quick story about me.  I'm 30, live in Florida and am a speech pathologist in the schools as well as part time in a private practice setting.  I'm single and my roomie is my almost 2 year old goldendoodle Winston.
> 
> Now my weight loss history.  I've always been a little overweight and during my senior year of high school, my mom and I joined WW and I made it to goal by my graduation day - losing 30 lbs. Of course, then after about 2 months, I went off to college, home of late night eating and drinking, breakfast, lunch and dinner buffets and skinny friends you could eat whatever they wanted, whenever they wanted.  So needless to say, I gradually gained weight over my 4 years in college and have continued to steadily gain.  I'm at my highest right now and after many many failures, something feels like it is clicking and the mere fact that I have had success staying on plan, with results, makes me feel like this is really it for me.  It will happen for real this time.  My goal is to lose 75 lbs and so far I am down 6, after 2 1/2 weeks.
> 
> Someone asked about activity points, I don't exercise at all (yet)...just busy and I don't like it, but when I do occasionally do it, I don't even bother to add up the points I get because if I know I have extra points floating around, I will eat them.  Eventually my schedule will be getting a little lighter and I will definitely add some exercise in a few times a week.




Welcome to the board!  I am relatively new.  That is awesome that you are already down 6 lbs!!  I also really like the idea of marking off the squares for every lb you lose.  You are doing great! 




Sandi said:


> We absolutely have room for more.  So welcome aboard.  We report on weigh in days, share tips and ideas, and provide support to one another.
> 
> I had a really awful Saturday, but am back on track today.  Now to stay on track.



WTG for getting back on track!!!  You can do it! 



sjms71 said:


> Yeah, I walked my usual 5 miles, did good all day yesterday, drank my water then last night it all went down hill It was all BLT's oh and 1 cupcake  but it all adds up.  Going to make it through the day today on track 100%.



Walked 5 miles!?  that is awesome!   Track it, learn from it, and move on.  BLTs and cupcakes- yum!  that is what WPs and APs are for, right?


----------



## Jacks2583

I had a pretty scary incident on Saturday.  I had just started my workout and was just about 5 mins into it.  (I have been working out for 1-1.5 hrs 5-6 days a week)  For some reason I started getting really dizzy.  I stopped and got my water and sat down.  I started getting even more dizzy.  I yelled for my SD to call DH at work because I was scared I was going to pass out and I wanted him to tell her what to do.  I started dripping in sweat and everything went white.  Next thing I remember, DH was yelling my name on speaker phone.  Apparently my SD called him, waited on hold for him, was screaming my name and shaking me without a response from me, and then was talking to DH in a panic.  I dont remember any of that.  It took me about an hour to start feeling half way decent again, enough to get up and walk around.  

I have NO idea what happened.  I had eaten a couple hours before my workout (a bagel thin, laughing cow cheese, and egg beaters).  I drank some water before and always drink water during my workout, but i hadn't gotten far enough into my workout to need any water or start sweating.  

Any thoughts or ideas?   I hope it never happens again.


----------



## sjms71

Jacks2583 said:


> I had a pretty scary incident on Saturday.  I had just started my workout and was just about 5 mins into it.  (I have been working out for 1-1.5 hrs 5-6 days a week)  For some reason I started getting really dizzy.  I stopped and got my water and sat down.  I started getting even more dizzy.  I yelled for my SD to call DH at work because I was scared I was going to pass out and I wanted him to tell her what to do.  I started dripping in sweat and everything went white.  Next thing I remember, DH was yelling my name on speaker phone.  Apparently my SD called him, waited on hold for him, was screaming my name and shaking me without a response from me, and then was talking to DH in a panic.  I dont remember any of that.  It took me about an hour to start feeling half way decent again, enough to get up and walk around.
> 
> I have NO idea what happened.  I had eaten a couple hours before my workout (a bagel thin, laughing cow cheese, and egg beaters).  I drank some water before and always drink water during my workout, but i hadn't gotten far enough into my workout to need any water or start sweating.
> 
> Any thoughts or ideas?   I hope it never happens again.



I too have been feeling very dizzy ever since I lost the weight however, mine is when I get up from sitting, or bend over so much that I feel like I'm going to pass out even though i haven't passed out.  I went to the Dr's 2 weeks ago and my BP was fine so complete work up is in the works.  I'm waiting for the blood results.  She thought I might be anemic?  So, although we all hate it, a trip to the Dr's is what you may need, I'm sure it's nothing big, but better to be safe.  Hope you are feeling better, sending you some pixie dust


----------



## rodeo65

Wonders10 said:


> What's working so far is I have made a chart with 75 squares and for each lb I lose. I put a star in a square, plus I keep it up on the fridge so I always see it.  It's fun to see the stars adding up!
> 
> My extended family and I are doing a Christmas cruise so my first big goal is to be a decent amount smaller by then.  Would love to buy a cute dress in a smaller size.



GREAT idea!!  I think I will steal it!  I have another 65 to go from an original 82 and I think the stars would really help me.  I seem to have been playing with the same five lbs all summer.

We just got back last night from a week long vacation at a resort up north.  Normally I put on 5-7 lbs on this vacation but I think I maintained this time.  My WI is Friday so I also have a few days to get in some exercise and keep to program.  I never step on the scale between WIs since I have a tendancy to obsess.

I allowed myself a couple of desserts while up there but did not have them twice a day plus breakfast pastry as I normally do.  In the past I always treated vacation as vacation from whatever diet I was on at the time, so I know there was improvement there.  I also ordered fish more frequently.  Usually I would stick to the beef dishes (since I'm on vacay I should treat myself, right?).  I'm actually looking forward to this WI to see if I actually did what I think I did and stayed the same.


----------



## sjms71

rodeo65 said:


> GREAT idea!!  I think I will steal it!  I have another 65 to go from an original 82 and I think the stars would really help me.  I seem to have been playing with the same five lbs all summer.
> 
> We just got back last night from a week long vacation at a resort up north.  Normally I put on 5-7 lbs on this vacation but I think I maintained this time.  My WI is Friday so I also have a few days to get in some exercise and keep to program.  I never step on the scale between WIs since I have a tendancy to obsess.
> 
> I allowed myself a couple of desserts while up there but did not have them twice a day plus breakfast pastry as I normally do.  In the past I always treated vacation as vacation from whatever diet I was on at the time, so I know there was improvement there.  I also ordered fish more frequently.  Usually I would stick to the beef dishes (since I'm on vacay I should treat myself, right?).  I'm actually looking forward to this WI to see if I actually did what I think I did and stayed the same.




Good job on making good choices during vacation.


----------



## Sandi

Jacks2583 said:


> I had a pretty scary incident on Saturday.  I had just started my workout and was just about 5 mins into it.  (I have been working out for 1-1.5 hrs 5-6 days a week)  For some reason I started getting really dizzy.  I stopped and got my water and sat down.  I started getting even more dizzy.  I yelled for my SD to call DH at work because I was scared I was going to pass out and I wanted him to tell her what to do.  I started dripping in sweat and everything went white.  Next thing I remember, DH was yelling my name on speaker phone.  Apparently my SD called him, waited on hold for him, was screaming my name and shaking me without a response from me, and then was talking to DH in a panic.  I dont remember any of that.  It took me about an hour to start feeling half way decent again, enough to get up and walk around.
> 
> I have NO idea what happened.  I had eaten a couple hours before my workout (a bagel thin, laughing cow cheese, and egg beaters).  I drank some water before and always drink water during my workout, but i hadn't gotten far enough into my workout to need any water or start sweating.
> 
> Any thoughts or ideas?   I hope it never happens again.



I second the recommendation to check in with your doc.  If you've lost weight and are on any kind of maintenance medications (blood pressure, diabetes, thyroid, etc.) a weight change may necessitate a change in your dosage.  There are plenty of other reasons out there, but that was my initial thought.  Don't let this get you down!


----------



## mousemgr2

I am so glad the weekend is over (for weight watcher purposes).  I always struggle on the weekend.  Does anyone else?  Anyone have any tips on surviving the weekends?

I won't bore you with the details of my fall from the wagon, let's just say the donuts won.

Here's to a new day tomorrow!


----------



## sjms71

Good morning everyone, can't wait to hear all our weightloss amounts this week .





mousemgr2 said:


> I am so glad the weekend is over (for weight watcher purposes).  I always struggle on the weekend.  Does anyone else?  Anyone have any tips on surviving the weekends?
> 
> I won't bore you with the details of my fall from the wagon, let's just say the donuts won.
> 
> Here's to a new day tomorrow!



hey mousemgr2,  the weekends are my biggest struggle too.  I'm a SAHM so I am good with being home all day with food and no one around however, on the weekends DH and kids always want to go out to eat and it's just not always easy to pick healthy things.  They are eating chips and bread (they all can afford to do this becuse DH, DD and DS are all very skinny ).  So, I feel your pain.  I just go into the weekend with a plan and try my best to stick to it.  I make sure I do exercise to balance out what I may eat and drink my water.  I usually am within points on weekends even if it's my extra 35 however, I think my sodium content is always higher so I make sure to drink above my water if I can.  Good luck glad to see you're back on track.


----------



## Wonders10

mousemgr2 said:


> I am so glad the weekend is over (for weight watcher purposes).  I always struggle on the weekend.  Does anyone else?  Anyone have any tips on surviving the weekends?
> 
> I won't bore you with the details of my fall from the wagon, let's just say the donuts won.
> 
> Here's to a new day tomorrow!



Weekends are hard for me too!  I try to have a plan going in and I write down everything that foes into my mouth. It definitely helps you see where your points are going and if it's worth it.  Yesterday, for example, I was down at my moms house and she made pancakes and bacon.  I had half a serving of bacon  and my mom measured the batter so I knew exactly how much I could eat. 

My weigh day is Friday...here's to a good week!


----------



## Jacks2583

sjms71 said:


> I too have been feeling very dizzy ever since I lost the weight however, mine is when I get up from sitting, or bend over so much that I feel like I'm going to pass out even though i haven't passed out.  I went to the Dr's 2 weeks ago and my BP was fine so complete work up is in the works.  I'm waiting for the blood results.  She thought I might be anemic?  So, although we all hate it, a trip to the Dr's is what you may need, I'm sure it's nothing big, but better to be safe.  Hope you are feeling better, sending you some pixie dust



I have had my blood checked in the past, but everything came out perfectly normal.  My dr actually was surprised since most people have at least something that is a little off.  I have never had any problems with my BP.    




Sandi said:


> I second the recommendation to check in with your doc.  If you've lost weight and are on any kind of maintenance medications (blood pressure, diabetes, thyroid, etc.) a weight change may necessitate a change in your dosage.  There are plenty of other reasons out there, but that was my initial thought.  Don't let this get you down!



I am not on any medication at all.  I am pretty healthy, other than my weight.  

I know i should go to the dr, but I hate going.  I am thinking about taking a couple days off, and then just making sure I get tons of water and some healthy food before my workouts.  If it ever happens again, then I will go to the dr.  Is that horrible of me to put it off??  



mousemgr2 said:


> I am so glad the weekend is over (for weight watcher purposes).  I always struggle on the weekend.  Does anyone else?  Anyone have any tips on surviving the weekends?
> 
> I won't bore you with the details of my fall from the wagon, let's just say the donuts won.
> 
> Here's to a new day tomorrow!



I too struggle on the weekend... especially holiday weekends where food is usually involved.  

yay for a new day!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

Eight pounds!


----------



## k_null81

Hello, hope everyone enjoyed the weekend.  I totally agree about weekends being the hardest part as far as staying within points.  I always stay within my points and never use the extra 35 or my activity points but this weekend was especially hard.  What made it harder is I weighed in on saturday and only lost 8oz and that was before I used a couple of the 35 weekly points.    So Saturday marked my 4 weeks and I have lost 7lbs since starting.  I know that's not bad but still a little disappointing considering I work out 50-120 minutes 5-7 days a week.  I told myself I wanted to do this more realistically so I should be happy with 7lbs in a month.  

I'm starting to wonder though if because I am working out so much I should eat a couple extra points a day?  Not sure.  Just feeling a little down and I know I need to stay focus.  I just feel guilty for using a couple of the 35 weekly points.  I used maybe 10 and that was the 1st time since joining 4 weeks ago.  I'm trying to stay positive and hopefully I didn't gain anything. 

Here's hoping for a better week!


----------



## mrzrich

Got back last night.  I am so tired.  I am up 3 lbs on my home scale, hoping some of it is salt.  Have been drinking lots of water today.

How much water do I have to drink to wash away Creme Brule, Fish and Chips, Gelato, and Cream Cheese Wontons?


----------



## rodeo65

mrzrich said:


> Got back last night.  I am so tired.  I am up 3 lbs on my home scale, hoping some of it is salt.  Have been drinking lots of water today.
> 
> How much water do I have to drink to wash away Creme Brule, Fish and Chips, Gelato, and Cream Cheese Wontons?



8.3 gallons. 

Three lbs after a trip sounds good to me.  I'm usually good for 5-7.  Hopefully not this time, though.  Friday is coming, Friday is coming.


----------



## sjms71

CdnBuzzFan said:


> Eight pounds!



Ok, you are freaking me out, I'm going for 2 weeks, ..  You had a little bit of a buffer so you'll get it off in no time.  I'm sure most is just water weight.  

Hope you had a great time!



mrzrich said:


> Got back last night.  I am so tired.  I am up 3 lbs on my home scale, hoping some of it is salt.  Have been drinking lots of water today.
> 
> How much water do I have to drink to wash away Creme Brule, Fish and Chips, Gelato, and Cream Cheese Wontons?



All my DD 12 keeps talking about is all the creme Brulee she will be eating.  You'll be fine that 3lbs will be off keep pounding the water. 

Hope you too had a great time!!

If you both have any pictures to post would love to see them.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

Okay... lets see if this works:






[/IMG]

This should be a picture of the White Elephant Cupcake that I had at Kusafari in AK.  Eating this was very helpful in gaining those 8 pounds last week!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

Holy Cow!  I didn't know that picture was going to be that big!  

I followed your advice, mrzrich.  What did I do wrong!


----------



## sjms71

OMG!!  That thing looks amazing!!!  Just when you thought you've eaten it all at the World.........


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

Hopefully, this one will be smaller...






[/IMG]


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

This is the butterfinger cupcake at Starring Roles in HS.  I can't even begin to tell you how good this cupcake was.  






[/IMG]  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/IMG]


...and here's our meal at Chef Mickeys!  This was our first time here and is now DS8's favourite restaurant.






[/IMG]  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/IMG]


and here is a sundae that we got for a snack at MK






[/IMG]


This is an inside view of the first cupcake picture that I posted...






[/IMG]


----------



## sjms71

CdnBuzzFan said:


> Hopefully, this one will be smaller...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



Great picture!!!


----------



## sjms71

CdnBuzzFan said:


> This is the butterfinger cupcake at Starring Roles in HS.  I can't even begin to tell you how good this cupcake was.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> ...and here's our meal at Chef Mickeys!  This was our first time here and is now DS8's favourite restaurant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> and here is a sundae that we got for a snack at MK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> This is an inside view of the first cupcake picture that I posted...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



I've been counting down for this cupcake DH keeps shaking his head  , , saying he doesn't want to hear it when I get home and step on the scale, tomorrow official single digits for me.


----------



## rodeo65

AUGHHHHHHHHHHHHH!  CdnBuzzFan - yer killin' me!!  I have to have that Butterfinger cupcake.  

I really need to step up my efforts - I only have just under four months until we're there....hmmm what can I realistically lose in 3 1/2 months?  Another 15 would put me at 32.  Enough of this summer slacking - time to get craaaaackin'.


----------



## Brae's Mom

Hi Everyone  do you have room for another newbie??  

A little about me.  I am 36, married and have 1 daughter.  I am about 100 pounds overweight.  I have just today joined WW again.  I say again because I started at the beginning of the year but got derailed.  There was just too much stress in my life at that point and I couldn't handle it.  I feel ready this time, and I know it is going to work.  I have a trip to Disney coming up in June of next year and I want to feel good.

As someone said you can never have too much support so I'm hoping to get some here and I will return the support as well.


----------



## Sandi

Brae's Mom said:


> Hi Everyone  do you have room for another newbie??
> 
> A little about me.  I am 36, married and have 1 daughter.  I am about 100 pounds overweight.  I have just today joined WW again.  I say again because I started at the beginning of the year but got derailed.  There was just too much stress in my life at that point and I couldn't handle it.  I feel ready this time, and I know it is going to work.  I have a trip to Disney coming up in June of next year and I want to feel good.
> 
> As someone said you can never have too much support so I'm hoping to get some here and I will return the support as well.



Hi Crystal,

Welcome aboard.  Having your brain in the game is more than 1/2 the battle.  It's great to have big goals -- like your June trip -- but smaller ones are more manageable and measurable.  Maybe think about a couple smaller goals that are not pounds related.  I hope you have great success this time!


----------



## sjms71

Brae's Mom said:


> Hi Everyone  do you have room for another newbie??
> 
> A little about me.  I am 36, married and have 1 daughter.  I am about 100 pounds overweight.  I have just today joined WW again.  I say again because I started at the beginning of the year but got derailed.  There was just too much stress in my life at that point and I couldn't handle it.  I feel ready this time, and I know it is going to work.  I have a trip to Disney coming up in June of next year and I want to feel good.
> 
> As someone said you can never have too much support so I'm hoping to get some here and I will return the support as well.



Welcome Crystal glad to have you here .  Like Sandi said concentrate on some small goals get that 100lbs out of your head and say work on your first 5 then 10%.  It's so much less overwhelming. Lots of luck , don't forget to keep us posted on your success.


----------



## Brae's Mom

Thanks Sandi and sjms71 for the welcome and advise.  I know all too well that if you use just a big goal it is overwhelming.  I have set small goals for myself.  I am working on my first 5% first which is 13 pounds.  I just know that I want to feel better by June.  If the whole 100 pounds isn't gone (which it probably won't be) I'll take 50, but I just don't want to be the size that I am now in June.  Baby steps, they say a pound a week is the best way to do it.

My weigh in's are on Tuesday mornings so I will be sure to check in and let you all know how things are going.  This week is a struggle for me because I am on vacation from work.  I'm just home for the week, but it is hard for me when I don't have my work routine, so we'll see how the first weigh in goes next Tuesday.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

Welcome to all the new comer's and congratulations on all the success that you achieved while I was off on my _eatathon!_ 

Today is my weigh-in day!     
I'm not actually that happy about what I know I'll see at the scale but I'm going to chose to be happy anyway.  I dont do my official monthly weigh-in until the end of the month so I've got some time to get back down a little bit until then.  I'm also going to go back to weighing in with jeans instead of shorts so I can expect a gain because of that as well.

I'll update with my results after I get back.


----------



## Sandi

Had my WI today and it was bad news.  Not unexpected news, just bad.  Up 3.    The holiday weekend did not go well for me.  Then, I caught a cold and all I want to do is feed that cold.  Today is a new day and I'm sure I can stay on our bus for this week.  (A small, manageable goal, yes?)

Good luck to all of you!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

Well, the results are in and I'm up 7.2lbs!  Could have been worse... you should have seen some of the stuff I ate last week.


----------



## Sandi

CdnBuzzFan said:


> Could have been worse... you should have seen some of the stuff I ate last week.



Ummm, we did and they looked yummy!


----------



## sjms71

Although a gain is not what we like to see at least at this point when most of us gain we know why and we get right back on the path we need to be on so this in itself is a victory.


----------



## mrzrich

Just got home from WI.  Up 4.4 lbs.


----------



## sjms71

I'm going to be in big trouble when I go to the world


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

Somebody HELP ME!!   I just found the recipe online for the Butter Finger Cupcake!   _(Would anyone like the link??!)_


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

sjms71 said:


> I'm going to be in big trouble when I go to the world



Scroll back to post #685 -- that's what NOT to do!


----------



## sjms71

CdnBuzzFan said:


> Somebody HELP ME!!   I just found the recipe online for the Butter Finger Cupcake!   _(Would anyone like the link??!)_



I guess this bears repeating........Don't make me come up there!!!



CdnBuzzFan said:


> Scroll back to post #685 -- that's what NOT to do!



The problem is you posted it and now I can't wait to eat that butterfinger cupcake.  

Ok, so now for my weigh in....down 1.8  
10lbs in 10 weeks= 11.4lbs down and this is week 9.  So, one more week to squeeze some more weight off before the big eatathon .  Maybe I'll make 55 lbs gone next week.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

sjms71 said:


> I guess this bears repeating........Don't make me come up there!!!
> 
> 
> 
> The problem is you posted it and now I can't wait to eat that butterfinger cupcake.
> 
> Ok, so now for my weigh in....down 1.8
> 10lbs in 10 weeks= 11.4lbs down and this is week 9.  So, one more week to squeeze some more weight off before the big eatathon .  Maybe I'll make 55 lbs gone next week.





WOO HOO!    You're doing an awesome job, girl!  55 pounds, here we come!  

So...do you need directions to the Starring Rolls Cafe at HS or are you good??


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

They're huge   and they're rich so here's my advice (to anyone who's going to have one)  SHARE IT!-- you'll be glad you did because you'll feel really full and guilty if you eat that whole thing by yourself and besides that, it will spoil your lunch!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

Brae's Mom said:


> Thanks Sandi and sjms71 for the welcome and advise.  I know all too well that if you use just a big goal it is overwhelming.  I have set small goals for myself.  I am working on my first 5% first which is 13 pounds.  I just know that I want to feel better by June.  If the whole 100 pounds isn't gone (which it probably won't be) I'll take 50, but I just don't want to be the size that I am now in June.  Baby steps, they say a pound a week is the best way to do it.
> 
> My weigh in's are on Tuesday mornings so I will be sure to check in and let you all know how things are going.  This week is a struggle for me because I am on vacation from work.  I'm just home for the week, but it is hard for me when I don't have my work routine, so we'll see how the first weigh in goes next Tuesday.



Hi Brae's Mom!  I'm the same way on weekends, especially long weekends.  It's difficult to watch everyone else eat whatever and whenever they want.  Although I am a STAHM, I still find it easier when I'm here by myself then when everyone else is around.


----------



## sjms71

CdnBuzzFan said:


> WOO HOO!    You're doing an awesome job, girl!  55 pounds, here we come!
> 
> So...do you need directions to the Starring Rolls Cafe at HS or are you good??




Thanks, I have 1.4 for 55lbs we will see if I can geter done. 

That's just wrong on so many levels .  But no really I'm good I know EXACTLY where it is 

I think I will share it with one of the kids though.


----------



## Jacks2583

Brae's Mom said:


> Hi Everyone  do you have room for another newbie??
> 
> A little about me.  I am 36, married and have 1 daughter.  I am about 100 pounds overweight.  I have just today joined WW again.  I say again because I started at the beginning of the year but got derailed.  There was just too much stress in my life at that point and I couldn't handle it.  I feel ready this time, and I know it is going to work.  I have a trip to Disney coming up in June of next year and I want to feel good.
> 
> As someone said you can never have too much support so I'm hoping to get some here and I will return the support as well.



Welcome Crystal!


----------



## Wonders10

Hi everyone,

Tomorrow is my weigh in day.  I'm expecting a gain because as of this morning, when I stupidly weighed myself, I am up .4 ounces.  Not huge but bummed over a gain of any kind.  I just feel like it was a wasted week if I don't lose.  I know why though - I ate out a lot this weekend, including Monday since I was off work, and every day since then I've been snacking too much at night, going slightly over my daily points.  Then today since I was also home due to the jewish holiday I ate a leftover bag of M&Ms since I felt sorry for myself.  I feel full, gross and guilty.  Lesson learned.

In brighter news, my disney cm friend is booking pop century for my mom and I for Veteran's Day weekend.  It was a very unplanned trip.  We both love food and wine and are excited to be able to see the Osborne lights at DHS.  Plus I have a 4 day weekend so no missing of work.  I have a few pairs of shorts in my drawer that are super tight or barely button and my goal is to have them fit by the time we leave for disney.  It's 2 months away - I'd love to be under 200 by then also, but that is 20 lbs.  It may be doable but it seems like a lot for 2 months.


----------



## sjms71

Wonders10 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Tomorrow is my weigh in day.  I'm expecting a gain because as of this morning, when I stupidly weighed myself, I am up .4 ounces.  Not huge but bummed over a gain of any kind.  I just feel like it was a wasted week if I don't lose.  I know why though - I ate out a lot this weekend, including Monday since I was off work, and every day since then I've been snacking too much at night, going slightly over my daily points.  Then today since I was also home due to the jewish holiday I ate a leftover bag of M&Ms since I felt sorry for myself.  I feel full, gross and guilty.  Lesson learned.
> 
> In brighter news, my disney cm friend is booking pop century for my mom and I for Veteran's Day weekend.  It was a very unplanned trip.  We both love food and wine and are excited to be able to see the Osborne lights at DHS.  Plus I have a 4 day weekend so no missing of work.  I have a few pairs of shorts in my drawer that are super tight or barely button and my goal is to have them fit by the time we leave for disney.  It's 2 months away - I'd love to be under 200 by then also, but that is 20 lbs.  It may be doable but it seems like a lot for 2 months.



Who knows maybe you will be down tomorrow, but even if you are not good luck and stay focused you can do it.  The biggest thing to conquer is the mental torture we put ourselves through.  So, you hit a little speed bump we all do, the most important thing is you don't decide to sink the entire ship because of a bad week.


----------



## rodeo65

sjms71 said:


> Who knows maybe you will be down tomorrow, but even if you are not good luck and stay focused you can do it.  The biggest thing to conquer is the mental torture we put ourselves through.  So, you hit a little speed bump we all do, the most important thing is you don't decided to sink the entire ship because of a bad week.



Very well put!!


----------



## sjms71

What are your thoughts on online check in.  We are staying POP this trip. We have done online check in in the past when we stayed at CSR and POR.  We may have used it for a past POP stay also.  Not sure really what it gets you.  I know your packet is usually ready.  We will be checking in on the 18th probably by 10a.m. ish.  Any thoughts. Thanks


----------



## Wonders10

Well I am officially up .4 ounces.  I'm over it and moving on though-ready for a loss this week.  I found a Disney shirt I bought a year ago that still does not fit, well without looking like a stuffed sausage so my goal is to have it fit fir my November trip. Definitely doable.

About online check in, I've done it a few times including at Pop.  It saved some time because I didn't have to go through the whole check in process but it can add time if you don't like the room they give you.  My thoughts are if you truly don't care where they put you, do online check in. If you really really want a certain section or floor, it may not save you any more time than the old fashioned way.


----------



## sjms71

Wonders10 said:


> Well I am officially up .4 ounces.  I'm over it and moving on though-ready for a loss this week.  I found a Disney shirt I bought a year ago that still does not fit, well without looking like a stuffed sausage so my goal is to have it fit fir my November trip. Definitely doable.
> 
> About online check in, I've done it a few times including at Pop.  It saved some time because I didn't have to go through the whole check in process but it can add time if you don't like the room they give you.  My thoughts are if you truly don't care where they put you, do online check in. If you really really want a certain section or floor, it may not save you any more time than the old fashioned way.



.4 is barley even a gain but it's good you are over it and moving on .  Fitting into clothes is a good mini goal to have.  You'll have a great week this week I know it!!

Thank you for the check in advise, you pretty much cleared up my hesitation.  We do want to be in a particular building and section and noted it on resservation so I was thinking the same thing with not doing online because of it.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

Wonders10 said:


> Well I am officially up .4 ounces.  I'm over it and moving on though-ready for a loss this week.  I found a Disney shirt I bought a year ago that still does not fit, well without looking like a stuffed sausage so my goal is to have it fit fir my November trip. Definitely doable.
> 
> About online check in, I've done it a few times including at Pop.  It saved some time because I didn't have to go through the whole check in process but it can add time if you don't like the room they give you.  My thoughts are if you truly don't care where they put you, do online check in. If you really really want a certain section or floor, it may not save you any more time than the old fashioned way.



Sorry you're up .4 but that's less then half a pound so I'm glad you're not letting it get you down.  Your goal to fit into that shirt is absolutely doable!  It's great to have short term goals like that.  It makes the big picture seem less overwhelming when we have little achievements and successes along the way.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

sjms71 said:


> What are your thoughts on online check in.  We are staying POP this trip. We have done online check in in the past when we stayed at CSR and POR.  We may have used it for a past POP stay also.  Not sure really what it gets you.  I know your packet is usually ready.  We will be checking in on the 18th probably by 10a.m. ish.  Any thoughts. Thanks



I've never used online check-in.  We did stay at the POP one time though.  I liked it more than the All Star Sports but I enjoyed our stay at CBR last week even better!


----------



## rodeo65

WooHoo!!!  No vacation damage!!!!!!

I was down .4 today - not much, but considering the usual scale jump, I'm pretty happy.

Wonders you and I balance each other out - we're all good.

I'm afraid of online check in, sjms, but then again, I'm afraid of booking online as well, I always go through the (sometimes painful) phone process.  In fact I did that on Aug 16th when the new deals came out.  Loooooooong time on the phone.

I am a chicken - bawk.

Now, someone please clue me in on the wish tags.  If I put the 15lbs tag in my siggie does that mean I want to lose 15 or already have lost 15?


----------



## sjms71

rodeo65 said:


> WooHoo!!!  No vacation damage!!!!!!
> 
> I was down .4 today - not much, but considering the usual scale jump, I'm pretty happy.
> 
> Wonders you and I balance each other out - we're all good.
> 
> I'm afraid of online check in, sjms, but then again, I'm afraid of booking online as well, I always go through the (sometimes painful) phone process.  In fact I did that on Aug 16th when the new deals came out.  Loooooooong time on the phone.
> 
> I am a chicken - bawk.
> 
> Now, someone please clue me in on the wish tags.  If I put the 15lbs tag in my siggie does that mean I want to lose 15 or already have lost 15?



Way to go!!!!  I like that you and Wonders balance each other out.  

Not sure about the tag, as I use fitnesspal ticker (obviously)


----------



## sjms71

ok, I would say it is what you have lost not what you want to lose.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

rodeo65 said:


> WooHoo!!!  No vacation damage!!!!!!
> 
> I was down .4 today - not much, but considering the usual scale jump, I'm pretty happy.
> 
> 
> Now, someone please clue me in on the wish tags.  If I put the 15lbs tag in my siggie does that mean I want to lose 15 or already have lost 15?




Congratulations on your loss today!  

I would say also that the 15lbs tag would be a way to celebrate what you've already done rather then goal.


----------



## rodeo65

OK thanks, sjms and CdnBuzz.  That's what I thought - progress not perfection!


----------



## sjms71

rodeo65 said:


> OK thanks, sjms and CdnBuzz.  That's what I thought - progress not perfection!



Oh, and way to go on the 15lbs gone!!


----------



## mrzrich

sjms71 said:


> What are your thoughts on online check in.  We are staying POP this trip. We have done online check in in the past when we stayed at CSR and POR.  We may have used it for a past POP stay also.  Not sure really what it gets you.  I know your packet is usually ready.  We will be checking in on the 18th probably by 10a.m. ish.  Any thoughts. Thanks



I did online check in last Friday.  There was one person in front of me in line.  When I got up to the counter, my keys were ready and I was quickly on my way.

In comparison, the regular check in line wrapped around at least once, with several people waiting in line. .


----------



## sjms71

mrzrich said:


> I did online check in last Friday.  There was one person in front of me in line.  When I got up to the counter, my keys were ready and I was quickly on my way.
> 
> In comparison, the regular check in line wrapped around at least once, with several people waiting in line. .



That's what I'm afraid of getting there and there being a line.  However, last time I checked into CSR we did online and there was one person at the counter and we were next well 20 people went through the regular check in before we were even helped .  My thing is I want to try and get a specific building.  I guess if I do online and we don't like the area, we can always ask to be moved if they can.  I don't want to be a room snob but we will be staying for 2 weeks, I know excessive, we gave the kids the option to stay moderate/deluxe for shorter time or POP longer and well of course they wanted to go for a longer time.  I know with all that's going on in the world my biggest worry is whether to do online check in or not....got to have priorities .


----------



## mrzrich

I think there is a place for room requests on the online check in.


----------



## Wonders10

I know I already posted, but when we did online check in, I didn't like our room and she was able to get us into the bldg I wanted no problem, just took a few minutes for her to change things in the computer.


----------



## Wonders10

mrzrich said:


> I think there is a place for room requests on the online check in.



They do but it's very specific, what floor and something else. You can't write in your specific request or building.


----------



## sjms71

Thanks again everyone, it's just like I said we are staying for 2 weeks which is a pretty long time so although we won't be in our room much I just want to be comfortable where we are.  I think I will do online and take my chances.


----------



## sjms71

ok, online check in complete


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

I had my weigh in this morning.  I lost 1.6 pounds and earned another 5 pound star making it up to 80 pounds lost.  I have 36 pounds to lose to get to the Weight Watchers recommended weight for my height.  Then I will be  a lifetime member. Part of me says if I have come this far, I can do it.  Part of me says there is no way I can get down to 150 pounds. 

We booked our trip for Halloween!  I am very excited, I love Halloween at Disney.  Has anyone here tried to keep track of their points at Disney?  I am contemplating it.  I have the iphone app and I think I could do it, but I am not sure it will be worth the trouble.  We will have free dining again.  Last year we also had free dining and I gained 3 pounds.  Not too bad, this year I want to spend more time swimming.  The day we went to Epcot and enjoyed the Food and Wine Festival, I ended up eating way too much food and was really uncomfortable, I don't want to do that again.


----------



## rodeo65

Dreamer & Wisher said:


> I had my weigh in this morning.  I lost 1.6 pounds and earned another 5 pound star making it up to 80 pounds lost.  I have 36 pounds to lose to get to the Weight Watchers recommended weight for my height.  Then I will be  a lifetime member. Part of me says if I have come this far, I can do it.  Part of me says there is no way I can get down to 150 pounds.
> 
> We booked our trip for Halloween!  I am very excited, I love Halloween at Disney.  Has anyone here tried to keep track of their points at Disney?  I am contemplating it.  I have the iphone app and I think I could do it, but I am not sure it will be worth the trouble.  We will have free dining again.  Last year we also had free dining and I gained 3 pounds.  Not too bad, this year I want to spend more time swimming.  The day we went to Epcot and enjoyed the Food and Wine Festival, I ended up eating way too much food and was really uncomfortable, I don't want to do that again.




Way to GO!!!!!!!!!!!!   80 lbs is an amazing accomplishment!

Yes of course you can do the last 36 - look at what you've done so far.  Or maybe you want to set a different goal; another 26 or 20 or 30. 

I haven't been on program at Disney before but I did just do a week at a resort where they stuff you full of goodies every meal.  I didn't track but just allowed myself a reasonable number of treats and tried to get in some activity.

Remember that uncomfortable feeling.  I've had that every year at this resort and any time I'd think to stray, I'd just pull up that bloated, can't get my pants done up feeling and just sneak a taste from DH or one of the kids.

Plan your indulgences and you'll do fine.

I know what you mean about wondering if you can finish it.  I am right now at a set point I have had no success with in the past five or six years but I just keep telling myself I was below there once (I passed it on the way up  ) and I can get there again.  So can you!!

I have a tank top that I want to wear on our January trip that is below my lowest point I've been since before kids (bought it on one of those "I'm on a diet, I'll get there" moments).  I have it hanging in my bathroom where I see it every day.  Sometimes I have to move it around because it starts to become scenery I overlook.  Do you have something that has motivated you this far, or something you hope to buy or do when you reach goal?  Or put up before and now pictures of yourself on your mirror or fridge.

Good Luck!! Rely on your group leader or meeting buddies to help renew your fire.


----------



## sjms71

Dreamer & Wisher said:


> I had my weigh in this morning.  I lost 1.6 pounds and earned another 5 pound star making it up to 80 pounds lost.  I have 36 pounds to lose to get to the Weight Watchers recommended weight for my height.  Then I will be  a lifetime member. Part of me says if I have come this far, I can do it.  Part of me says there is no way I can get down to 150 pounds.
> 
> We booked our trip for Halloween!  I am very excited, I love Halloween at Disney.  Has anyone here tried to keep track of their points at Disney?  I am contemplating it.  I have the iphone app and I think I could do it, but I am not sure it will be worth the trouble.  We will have free dining again.  Last year we also had free dining and I gained 3 pounds.  Not too bad, this year I want to spend more time swimming.  The day we went to Epcot and enjoyed the Food and Wine Festival, I ended up eating way too much food and was really uncomfortable, I don't want to do that again.




 80lbs.  Wow!!!  you are my hero!!!!

Of course you can do it you're in the home stretch. I'm sure when you first started out you didn't think you could lose 80lbs and here you are.  I think we are all feeling the torment of disney and the "food".  Some of us have come back and some still have yet to go and eat.  I'm just going to do the best I can and I'm sure you will too.  Keep up the awesome job!!!  I'm so proud of you


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

Dreamer & Wisher said:


> I had my weigh in this morning.  I lost 1.6 pounds and earned another 5 pound star making it up to 80 pounds lost.  I have 36 pounds to lose to get to the Weight Watchers recommended weight for my height.  Then I will be  a lifetime member. Part of me says if I have come this far, I can do it.  Part of me says there is no way I can get down to 150 pounds.
> 
> We booked our trip for Halloween!  I am very excited, I love Halloween at Disney.  Has anyone here tried to keep track of their points at Disney?  I am contemplating it.  I have the iphone app and I think I could do it, but I am not sure it will be worth the trouble.  We will have free dining again.  Last year we also had free dining and I gained 3 pounds.  Not too bad, this year I want to spend more time swimming.  The day we went to Epcot and enjoyed the Food and Wine Festival, I ended up eating way too much food and was really uncomfortable, I don't want to do that again.




Congratulations on your loss this week!  80 pounds is awesome!  Of course you can lose that last 36, Nancy.  I never would have dreamed when I first signed up with WW that I could have lost the amount of weight that I ended up losing.  When I joined, my husband said that he would give me $2000 (Canadian, of course ) if I got down to a certain weight and I just laughed at him.  I stupidly rejected his offer and assumed that I couldn't do it because at the time it seemed so far out of my reach.  Since I had never lost that much weight before, I just assumed that it was unattainable for me.  In the end, that exact weight that he mentioned became my goal weight and I ended up losing 10 more afterwards!  I lost a total of 70 pounds which was great, however, it would have been even greater if I had the $2000 to go with it  .  Just keep doing what you're doing and 150 pounds will be here before you know it.

As for tracking points at Disney, you might be able to do it.  If not, I'm sure you could put some strategies in place for yourself that may help.  I'm  actually that wrong person to ask, though.  I gained 8 pounds there last week!


----------



## Wonders10

I don't count points specifically but I have tried to make smarter choices...cereal or English muffin for breakfast instead of pancakes and bacon every day, salads occasionally for lunch or skipping the fries and getting fruit or carrots.  Lots of water and lots of walking.  This was over 10 years ago, but I went to Disney for a week shortly after hitting my goal weight...and I remember eating a banana as a snack, lots of cereal for breakfast and splitting meals and fries with my mom. And I came back home and kept it off.

ETA:  I'm sure you all figured it out, but I'm talking about counting points at Disney, or on vacation in general...I HAVE TO count points every day or I would never lose a lb


----------



## mrzrich

Dreamer & Wisher said:


> I had my weigh in this morning.  I lost 1.6 pounds and earned another 5 pound star making it up to 80 pounds lost.  I have 36 pounds to lose to get to the Weight Watchers recommended weight for my height.  Then I will be  a lifetime member. Part of me says if I have come this far, I can do it.  Part of me says there is no way I can get down to 150 pounds.
> 
> We booked our trip for Halloween!  I am very excited, I love Halloween at Disney.  Has anyone here tried to keep track of their points at Disney?  I am contemplating it.  I have the iphone app and I think I could do it, but I am not sure it will be worth the trouble.  We will have free dining again.  Last year we also had free dining and I gained 3 pounds.  Not too bad, this year I want to spend more time swimming.  The day we went to Epcot and enjoyed the Food and Wine Festival, I ended up eating way too much food and was really uncomfortable, I don't want to do that again.



Great job on the 80 lbs!  What an inspiration.

I have now been to WDW 2 imes on WW.

The first time I counted points using WW Mobile and my WW Points pedometer to track my activity.  I actually lost weight.  

This time (last weekend) I decided to do my own thing, and I gained 4 lbs!


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

Thank you everyone for the encouragement.  I am definitely going to get down to 100 pounds lost.  I really want the 100 pound medal for my key chain.  Then I will have 16 more pounds to lose to get to 150 pounds.  Breaking it up like that makes it seem more achievable.  

I had to update my daily points and now am down to 23.  That has been a little difficult.


----------



## sjms71

I think I need my mouth sewn shut over the weekends .


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

sjms71 said:


> I think I need my mouth sewn shut over the weekends .




DON'T MAKE ME COME DOWN THERE!!


----------



## sjms71

CdnBuzzFan said:


> DON'T MAKE ME COME DOWN THERE!!



touche


----------



## Sandi

sjms71 said:


> I think I need my mouth sewn shut over the weekends .



Ain't it the truth?!  I was just about to make a batch of muffins or something sweet and I got on here instead.  I'm so inspired by you all that I think I can last a couple more hours without falling in a pit.  Weekends are tough -- but, I sure wouldn't give them up.


----------



## sjms71

Sandi said:


> Ain't it the truth?!  I was just about to make a batch of muffins or something sweet and I got on here instead.  I'm so inspired by you all that I think I can last a couple more hours without falling in a pit.  Weekends are tough -- but, I sure wouldn't give them up.



You're so good, resisting the temptation.  My problem is I have 1 of these and a bite of that.  Gosh I'm a picker and those BLT's are killing me over the weekend.  The sick thing is I'm home during the week and I have no problem resisting stuff but the weekends just are so hard not to "snack".  Keep up the good work Sandi I should have jumped on here before I ate that handful of cheese its.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

Good morning everyone!  Here's to Monday -- the start of a new week.  Our weekend disappiontments are behind us.      I'm feeling a little motivated today.  I'll confess that the eatathon has continued and if I dont get my act together today I'll be up over my 2lb range on Wednesday.  I haven't weighed in above that 2lb range in over 3 years since I became Lifetime and I cant let that happen this week.


----------



## Brae's Mom

So here's to the beginning of a new week.  Back at work this week so it will be much easier for me.  My first weigh in (that counts) is tomorrow morning.  I think I have done pretty well, but we'll see.  

On another note, someone posted a couple pages back that they found the recipe for the butterfinger cupcake (I know bad right), but it is my mom's fave and her birthday is coming up.  I love to bake, but I can bake and not eat, so if you can send it my way that would be great!!!  

Have a great week everyone, I'll check in tomorrow after weigh in.


----------



## Wonders10

Happy Monday!

My weekend (food-wise) was okay, but not great.  Definitely don't think I did any permanent damage.  For me, the lack of structure and more freedom I have on the weekends is what does me in.  I have more time lounging around or going out and all I can think about is food.  I do think I'm getting much better with that though.  

I'm home from work today - not feeling so hot.  I've had what I'm assuming is allergies for months now, totally out of the blue.  And thought that was my problem this weekend with my extra sneezing, stuffy nose and slight headache.  But the aches came last night while I was sleeping so I'm taking the day to sleep it off.  I've slept almost all morning and I think I'm feeling better - getting hungry though.  Time for lunch!  Going to have the same salad I was going to bring to work...not using me not feelig well and being home as an excuse to pig out! 

My goal for the week is to lose at least 1 solid pound so the 2nd number on the scale changes - my points will drop lower too.  Not thrilled about that but it means I'm getting smaller.

Hope everyone has a skinny week!


----------



## k_null81

Hello,

Just checking in and also needed some advice and thoughts.  I had my 5th weigh in this past Saturday since starting.  I'm getting extremely discouraged because I have only lost 7.5 lbs.  I know that is still great but I feel it's not as good as I thought it should be or would be.  

I'm starting to wonder if all the exercising and not really using to many of my weekly points or activity points have anything to do with it?  Guess I'm using maybe at most 15 weekly points which means I never dip into the activity points. 

I have been working out 6-7 days a week.  When I work out at work I'm doing a moderate to high intensity work out for 30-45 minutes plus I take one or two 10 minute breaks at work to walk as well.  So I typically getting at least 45-60 minutes of workout at work.  Then in the evening my husband and I will walk another 40-60 minutes at home which depending where we do it it could be considered low to moderate intensity.

Just wondering if I should be concencered in the lack of weight lost or not.  I know I don't want to lose it to quick but the weigh in's are dragging me down when I hear that I only lost 8 oz which has now happened at 3 of my weigh in's!  I hate that I'm work out and eating right and yet not losing like I thought I would.  I also haven't cheated till this past weekend and that was after this last weigh in on Saturday.  

Thanks in advance for any thoughts or idea's!  

Here's hoping for a better weigh in on Saturday even though I didn't have the best weekend.


----------



## sjms71

CdnBuzzFan said:


> Good morning everyone!  Here's to Monday -- the start of a new week.  Our weekend disappiontments are behind us.      I'm feeling a little motivated today.  I'll confess that the eatathon has continued and if I dont get my act together today I'll be up over my 2lb range on Wednesday.  I haven't weighed in above that 2lb range in over 3 years since I became Lifetime and I cant let that happen this week.



The trend will continue you will NOT weigh in over 2lbs of your goal 



Brae's Mom said:


> So here's to the beginning of a new week.  Back at work this week so it will be much easier for me.  My first weigh in (that counts) is tomorrow morning.  I think I have done pretty well, but we'll see.
> 
> On another note, someone posted a couple pages back that they found the recipe for the butterfinger cupcake (I know bad right), but it is my mom's fave and her birthday is coming up.  I love to bake, but I can bake and not eat, so if you can send it my way that would be great!!!
> 
> Have a great week everyone, I'll check in tomorrow after weigh in.



Good luck at weigh in tomorrrow



Wonders10 said:


> Happy Monday!
> 
> My weekend (food-wise) was okay, but not great.  Definitely don't think I did any permanent damage.  For me, the lack of structure and more freedom I have on the weekends is what does me in.  I have more time lounging around or going out and all I can think about is food.  I do think I'm getting much better with that though.
> 
> I'm home from work today - not feeling so hot.  I've had what I'm assuming is allergies for months now, totally out of the blue.  And thought that was my problem this weekend with my extra sneezing, stuffy nose and slight headache.  But the aches came last night while I was sleeping so I'm taking the day to sleep it off.  I've slept almost all morning and I think I'm feeling better - getting hungry though.  Time for lunch!  Going to have the same salad I was going to bring to work...not using me not feelig well and being home as an excuse to pig out!
> 
> My goal for the week is to lose at least 1 solid pound so the 2nd number on the scale changes - my points will drop lower too.  Not thrilled about that but it means I'm getting smaller.
> 
> Hope everyone has a skinny week!



Feel better Wonders10 .


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

k_null81 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Just checking in and also needed some advice and thoughts.  I had my 5th weigh in this past Saturday since starting.  I'm getting extremely discouraged because I have only lost 7.5 lbs.  I know that is still great but I feel it's not as good as I thought it should be or would be.
> 
> I'm starting to wonder if all the exercising and not really using to many of my weekly points or activity points have anything to do with it?  Guess I'm using maybe at most 15 weekly points which means I never dip into the activity points.
> 
> I have been working out 6-7 days a week.  When I work out at work I'm doing a moderate to high intensity work out for 30-45 minutes plus I take one or two 10 minute breaks at work to walk as well.  So I typically getting at least 45-60 minutes of workout at work.  Then in the evening my husband and I will walk another 40-60 minutes at home which depending where we do it it could be considered low to moderate intensity.
> 
> Just wondering if I should be concencered in the lack of weight lost or not.  I know I don't want to lose it to quick but the weigh in's are dragging me down when I hear that I only lost 8 oz which has now happened at 3 of my weigh in's!  I hate that I'm work out and eating right and yet not losing like I thought I would.  I also haven't cheated till this past weekend and that was after this last weigh in on Saturday.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any thoughts or idea's!
> 
> Here's hoping for a better weigh in on Saturday even though I didn't have the best weekend.



I have been following the program for a year now and I just wanted to say that in my experience I have been very successful and I eat all of my weekly points.  I think if you don't eat enough points then your body goes into starvation mode and you don't burn enough calories.

I have lost 80 pounds and I average losing 1.5 pounds a week.  

In the long run it will be harder to stick to the program if you are depriving yourself a lot.  Enjoy some SmartOnes Desserts or look for some low points recipes on the Weight Watchers Website.   Also eat some protein after your workout.  Nonfat yogurt or a Weight Watchers Smoothie, I like mini clif bars just 2 points each.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

Brae's Mom said:


> So here's to the beginning of a new week.  Back at work this week so it will be much easier for me.  My first weigh in (that counts) is tomorrow morning.  I think I have done pretty well, but we'll see.
> 
> On another note, someone posted a couple pages back that they found the recipe for the butterfinger cupcake (I know bad right), but it is my mom's fave and her birthday is coming up.  I love to bake, but I can bake and not eat, so if you can send it my way that would be great!!!
> 
> Have a great week everyone, I'll check in tomorrow after weigh in.



  That was me.  Here's the link:  

http://plainchicken.blogspot.com/2010/02/starring-rolls-butterfinger-cupcakes.html.

I haven't made them yet but I have all of the ingredients except the Butterfinger chocolate bars.

I went to 2 grocery stores, 1 dollar store and to Walmart this afternoon and cannot find butterfinger chocolate bars.  What can I use as an alternative?


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

CdnBuzzFan said:


> That was me.  Here's the link:
> 
> http://plainchicken.blogspot.com/2010/02/starring-rolls-butterfinger-cupcakes.html.
> 
> I haven't made them yet but I have all of the ingredients except the Butterfinger chocolate bars.
> 
> I went to 2 grocery stores, 1 dollar store and to Walmart this afternoon and cannot find butterfinger chocolate bars.  What can I use as an alternative?



Okay, lets try that again:

http://plainchicken.blogspot.com/2010/02/starring-rolls-butterfinger-cupcakes.html


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

k_null81 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Just checking in and also needed some advice and thoughts.  I had my 5th weigh in this past Saturday since starting.  I'm getting extremely discouraged because I have only lost 7.5 lbs.  I know that is still great but I feel it's not as good as I thought it should be or would be.
> 
> I'm starting to wonder if all the exercising and not really using to many of my weekly points or activity points have anything to do with it?  Guess I'm using maybe at most 15 weekly points which means I never dip into the activity points.
> 
> I have been working out 6-7 days a week.  When I work out at work I'm doing a moderate to high intensity work out for 30-45 minutes plus I take one or two 10 minute breaks at work to walk as well.  So I typically getting at least 45-60 minutes of workout at work.  Then in the evening my husband and I will walk another 40-60 minutes at home which depending where we do it it could be considered low to moderate intensity.
> 
> Just wondering if I should be concencered in the lack of weight lost or not.  I know I don't want to lose it to quick but the weigh in's are dragging me down when I hear that I only lost 8 oz which has now happened at 3 of my weigh in's!  I hate that I'm work out and eating right and yet not losing like I thought I would.  I also haven't cheated till this past weekend and that was after this last weigh in on Saturday.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any thoughts or idea's!
> 
> Here's hoping for a better weigh in on Saturday even though I didn't have the best weekend.



You should eat all of your Daily points but your weekly points are there for you it you feel you need them.  I eat all of mine.  I usually eat 5 per day.  If you're feeling hungry after you've eaten all of your daily points then eat from your weekly points.  Being hungry may cause you to over eat later.

Also, are you tracking?  Measuring?  Using your food scale?  These are all important components to being successful on Weight Watchers.


----------



## Wonders10

k_null81 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Just checking in and also needed some advice and thoughts.  I had my 5th weigh in this past Saturday since starting.  I'm getting extremely discouraged because I have only lost 7.5 lbs.  I know that is still great but I feel it's not as good as I thought it should be or would be.
> 
> I'm starting to wonder if all the exercising and not really using to many of my weekly points or activity points have anything to do with it?  Guess I'm using maybe at most 15 weekly points which means I never dip into the activity points.
> 
> I have been working out 6-7 days a week.  When I work out at work I'm doing a moderate to high intensity work out for 30-45 minutes plus I take one or two 10 minute breaks at work to walk as well.  So I typically getting at least 45-60 minutes of workout at work.  Then in the evening my husband and I will walk another 40-60 minutes at home which depending where we do it it could be considered low to moderate intensity.
> 
> Just wondering if I should be concencered in the lack of weight lost or not.  I know I don't want to lose it to quick but the weigh in's are dragging me down when I hear that I only lost 8 oz which has now happened at 3 of my weigh in's!  I hate that I'm work out and eating right and yet not losing like I thought I would.  I also haven't cheated till this past weekend and that was after this last weigh in on Saturday.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any thoughts or idea's!
> 
> Here's hoping for a better weigh in on Saturday even though I didn't have the best weekend.



First off, your weight loss thus far is pretty good...it averages to a little over a pound a week!  But I also understand your frustration - to put in the hard work and not get the results you thought you deserved is very upsetting.  And definitely impacts your motivation for the following week...I know it does me.  On one of my many attempts, I lost 4 lbs the first week.  The second week I lost nothing.  And I got so frsutrated and upset that I never returned to a meeting.  

If you are working out that much and that hard, definitely make sure you are eating enough of your points, even if you have to dip into extras.  My mom is known for not eating enough of her points and she wonders why she isn't losing.  Then suddenly when she starts eating all of them, and sometimes a little more, she starts losing again.  I have heard many WW leaders tell us that the activity points and 35 extra points are there for a reason - to use them if you need to.  They shouldn't make you gain if you use some of them.  Also, make sure you are counting the points accurately for foods - maybe you are overestimating how many points something has and therefore, aren't eating enough during the day.  My best weeks are the weeks I write every little thing down that goes into my mouth, even the 0 point foods.

Also, how much do you have to lose?  Maybe if you have a relatively small amount to lose, it is just coming off slower because you are closer to your target weight.


----------



## k_null81

Dreamer & Wisher said:


> I have been following the program for a year now and I just wanted to say that in my experience I have been very successful and I eat all of my weekly points.  I think if you don't eat enough points then your body goes into starvation mode and you don't burn enough calories.
> 
> I have lost 80 pounds and I average losing 1.5 pounds a week.
> 
> In the long run it will be harder to stick to the program if you are depriving yourself a lot.  Enjoy some SmartOnes Desserts or look for some low points recipes on the Weight Watchers Website.   Also eat some protein after your workout.  Nonfat yogurt or a Weight Watchers Smoothie, I like mini clif bars just 2 points each.




Thanks for the reply!  When I work out at work I usually eat a clif mojo bar right after which is also my lunch.  When I work out in the evening it's usually right after dinner or around 8:30-9:00 so I usually just have air popped pop corn as a snack.  The last time I attempted to lose weight and actually lost what I wanted was prior to husband and babies so I had all kinds of time to work out plus I honestly wasn't doing it the most healthy way but did lose probably 35-40 lbs in 3-4 months.  Which is a crazy amount in such a short period.  I know I can't do it that way again.  After my weigh in this past Saturday I did decide to treat myself Red Robin for dinner since I was a little depressed that I had only lost 7.5 lbs and I hadn't strayed from the program during those 5 weeks.  And even with that treat I honestly probably didn't blow it to horribly bad.  I got a wrap and had them minus the cheese and ranch dressing they typically use.

Thanks again!  I'll just keep at it!  As long as I lose 10-15lbs by Dec. 4th I'll be happy.  Trying to focus on smaller goals then my overall goal. .


----------



## Brae's Mom

CdnBuzzFan said:


> That was me.  Here's the link:
> 
> http://plainchicken.blogspot.com/2010/02/starring-rolls-butterfinger-cupcakes.html.
> 
> I haven't made them yet but I have all of the ingredients except the Butterfinger chocolate bars.
> 
> I went to 2 grocery stores, 1 dollar store and to Walmart this afternoon and cannot find butterfinger chocolate bars.  What can I use as an alternative?



You can't find butterfinger bars?  It looks like they just want king size bars.  If you can't find the king size bars, two regular size probably equals one king size.


----------



## k_null81

I didn't see I had other posts till after I posted.  Sorry.  Thank you for the advice thus far.  

I would like to lose about 40 in total.  So it's not a huge amount that I need to lose but I wouldn't consider it to small either.  

As far as tracking goes I don't write it down which I know is a big no no but during the week I seriously eat the same stuff over and over.  Which honestly doesn't bother me.  The only thing that maybe a little different is dinner but typically it's the same go to dinners.  Weekends of course are a little harder but besides this past weekend I have been on track.


----------



## Wonders10

k_null81 said:


> I didn't see I had other posts till after I posted.  Sorry.  Thank you for the advice thus far.
> 
> I would like to lose about 40 in total.  So it's not a huge amount that I need to lose but I wouldn't consider it to small either.
> 
> As far as tracking goes I don't write it down which I know is a big no no but during the week I seriously eat the same stuff over and over.  Which honestly doesn't bother me.  The only thing that maybe a little different is dinner but typically it's the same go to dinners.  Weekends of course are a little harder but besides this past weekend I have been on track.



Something to keep in mind is that even though you know your dinner is say, 5 points, are you actually eating 5 points worth?  For example, are you eye balling that cup of rice and actually only eating 1/2 cup?  That's a 2 point difference.  And say you think that piece of chicken is big so you cut it in half, well maybe you are then only eating 2 points worth, not 3 or 4 like you thought.  Right there you've gipped yourself 3-4 points for the day.  

Another thing to keep in mind is variety - I tend to eat similar things but I've heard WW leaders say that you shouldn't always eat the same exact thing all the time.  Sort of like walking on the treadmill for 20 minutes every day.  Eventually you won't get the same health benefit out of it and will need to change it up by walking faster or longer, etc.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

Brae's Mom said:


> You can't find butterfinger bars?  It looks like they just want king size bars.  If you can't find the king size bars, two regular size probably equals one king size.



Nope!  Couldn't find a butterfinger bar of any kind.


----------



## robinb

I love butterfingers ...  I'm shocked you can't find any in the Halloween section.  *gack* I can't believe that candy corn is available already.  Must. Resist. Candy corn.


----------



## Jacks2583

Dreamer & Wisher said:


> I had my weigh in this morning.  I lost 1.6 pounds and earned another 5 pound star making it up to 80 pounds lost.  I have 36 pounds to lose to get to the Weight Watchers recommended weight for my height.  Then I will be  a lifetime member. Part of me says if I have come this far, I can do it.  Part of me says there is no way I can get down to 150 pounds.
> 
> We booked our trip for Halloween!  I am very excited, I love Halloween at Disney.  Has anyone here tried to keep track of their points at Disney?  I am contemplating it.  I have the iphone app and I think I could do it, but I am not sure it will be worth the trouble.  We will have free dining again.  Last year we also had free dining and I gained 3 pounds.  Not too bad, this year I want to spend more time swimming.  The day we went to Epcot and enjoyed the Food and Wine Festival, I ended up eating way too much food and was really uncomfortable, I don't want to do that again.



WOW!!! Congratulations!  80 lbs is amazing!!!  You are doing great!  

I am not planning on tracking pts at WDW, but I am going into knowing I very well may gain because of it.  



sjms71 said:


> I think I need my mouth sewn shut over the weekends .



Me too!



CdnBuzzFan said:


> Good morning everyone!  Here's to Monday -- the start of a new week.  Our weekend disappiontments are behind us.      I'm feeling a little motivated today.  I'll confess that the eatathon has continued and if I dont get my act together today I'll be up over my 2lb range on Wednesday.  I haven't weighed in above that 2lb range in over 3 years since I became Lifetime and I cant let that happen this week.



YOU CAN DO IT!!!



Wonders10 said:


> Happy Monday!
> 
> My weekend (food-wise) was okay, but not great.  Definitely don't think I did any permanent damage.  For me, the lack of structure and more freedom I have on the weekends is what does me in.  I have more time lounging around or going out and all I can think about is food.  I do think I'm getting much better with that though.
> 
> I'm home from work today - not feeling so hot.  I've had what I'm assuming is allergies for months now, totally out of the blue.  And thought that was my problem this weekend with my extra sneezing, stuffy nose and slight headache.  But the aches came last night while I was sleeping so I'm taking the day to sleep it off.  I've slept almost all morning and I think I'm feeling better - getting hungry though.  Time for lunch!  Going to have the same salad I was going to bring to work...not using me not feelig well and being home as an excuse to pig out!
> 
> My goal for the week is to lose at least 1 solid pound so the 2nd number on the scale changes - my points will drop lower too.  Not thrilled about that but it means I'm getting smaller.
> 
> Hope everyone has a skinny week!



That is a great goal!  I hope you feel  better.  



k_null81 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Just checking in and also needed some advice and thoughts.  I had my 5th weigh in this past Saturday since starting.  I'm getting extremely discouraged because I have only lost 7.5 lbs.  I know that is still great but I feel it's not as good as I thought it should be or would be.
> 
> I'm starting to wonder if all the exercising and not really using to many of my weekly points or activity points have anything to do with it?  Guess I'm using maybe at most 15 weekly points which means I never dip into the activity points.
> 
> I have been working out 6-7 days a week.  When I work out at work I'm doing a moderate to high intensity work out for 30-45 minutes plus I take one or two 10 minute breaks at work to walk as well.  So I typically getting at least 45-60 minutes of workout at work.  Then in the evening my husband and I will walk another 40-60 minutes at home which depending where we do it it could be considered low to moderate intensity.
> 
> Just wondering if I should be concencered in the lack of weight lost or not.  I know I don't want to lose it to quick but the weigh in's are dragging me down when I hear that I only lost 8 oz which has now happened at 3 of my weigh in's!  I hate that I'm work out and eating right and yet not losing like I thought I would.  I also haven't cheated till this past weekend and that was after this last weigh in on Saturday.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any thoughts or idea's!
> 
> Here's hoping for a better weigh in on Saturday even though I didn't have the best weekend.



It sounds to me like you need to eat some more of those WPs and APs if you are working out that much.  I am not one who can eat all my WPs and still lose, but I know a lot of people can.  

Maybe you could post a sample menu and we can see if we have any suggestions.  Are you getting all your GHGs in?  Drinking all your water?  are you eating mostly processed food (higher in sodium)? 



Wonders10 said:


> Something to keep in mind is that even though you know your dinner is say, 5 points, are you actually eating 5 points worth?  For example, are you eye balling that cup of rice and actually only eating 1/2 cup?  That's a 2 point difference.  And say you think that piece of chicken is big so you cut it in half, well maybe you are then only eating 2 points worth, not 3 or 4 like you thought.  Right there you've gipped yourself 3-4 points for the day.
> 
> Another thing to keep in mind is variety - I tend to eat similar things but I've heard WW leaders say that you shouldn't always eat the same exact thing all the time.  Sort of like walking on the treadmill for 20 minutes every day.  Eventually you won't get the same health benefit out of it and will need to change it up by walking faster or longer, etc.




Very good point about actually measuring things and changing food and activity up some.


----------



## k_null81

Jacks2583 said:


> WOW!!! Congratulations!  80 lbs is amazing!!!  You are doing great!
> 
> I am not planning on tracking pts at WDW, but I am going into knowing I very well may gain because of it.
> 
> 
> 
> Me too!
> 
> 
> 
> YOU CAN DO IT!!!
> 
> 
> 
> That is a great goal!  I hope you feel  better.
> 
> 
> 
> It sounds to me like you need to eat some more of those WPs and APs if you are working out that much.  I am not one who can eat all my WPs and still lose, but I know a lot of people can.
> 
> Maybe you could post a sample menu and we can see if we have any suggestions.  Are you getting all your GHGs in?  Drinking all your water?  are you eating mostly processed food (higher in sodium)?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very good point about actually measuring things and changing food and activity up some.



Yeah sounds like I should adopt the weighing habit.  Currently during the work week I eat breakfast when I get to work which I usually have a Clif Mojo bar and I also have that for lunch.  I'm horrible about packing lunches and wanted to stay away from the frozen entrees this time around due to the sodium and the fact that they don't fill me up. I also allow my self one Pepsi a day.  Not a wise choice but everything else I drink is water or tea.  I am getting the required 64oz of water a day and usually drink probably over 80oz when I work out which is nearly every day.  As far as my dinners go I typically have either FF hot dogs or a chicken burger.  Sometimes I have a baked potato as well or a small piece of chicken with some stirfry vegetables.  Tonight we had taco's and I basically ate one with a shell and a little extra meat on the side but that is it.  I typically snack on air popped popcorn and every once in awhile an apple or cantalope.  I do eat other things at dinner just depends how ww friendly it is.  I also only get 20 points so I feel pretty limited.  I know I should be adding way more veggies to my diet.  

As far as my exercise goes while at work I do the treadmill on my breaks and lunch but at lunch I do interval training (walk 2 minutes run a minute) for about 35-45 minutes during the work week and I walk on my break at a pretty good pace.  When my husband and I walk at night we may not being going a great pace but we are typically walking a subdivision that has some hills of different grades and on the weekends we walk and sometimes do some interval training in a flat subdivsion for about 4.5-5.5 miles Saturday and Sunday typically.  So I'm doing around 40 miles a week.  I know I probably need to change this up as well but I like interval training and the only other machine are small work gym has is an elliptical which I'm not a fan of.  I could add weights though.   

Thanks again for the idea's!


----------



## natashag76

Hi!  I saw this thread and got very excited.  I'm going to my 1st meeting on Weds and I'm a little nervous.  Now that my youngest is in preschool, I have the time to do "me" stuff.  I've tried losing weight on my own with a little success but it's hard with little to no guidance.   And I decided that I just can't ignore all the success stories I've heard from WW.  So I'm biting the bullet, so to speak.  
And now DH has decided that we aren't going to WDW again until we both lose at least 15 lbs.  We certainly have more to go than that, but we figure what better incentive than a trip to the happiest place on Earth?
Do you have any suggestions for a WW newbie?  I'd love anything you all can share!
Thanks!


----------



## sjms71

natashag76 said:


> Hi!  I saw this thread and got very excited.  I'm going to my 1st meeting on Weds and I'm a little nervous.  Now that my youngest is in preschool, I have the time to do "me" stuff.  I've tried losing weight on my own with a little success but it's hard with little to no guidance.   And I decided that I just can ignore all the success stories I've heard from WW.  So I'm biting the bullet, so to speak.
> And now DH has decided that we aren't going to WDW again until we both lose at least 15 lbs.  We certainly have more to go than that, but we figure what better incentive than a trip to the happiest place on Earth?
> Do you have any suggestions for a WW newbie?  I'd love anything you all can share!
> Thanks!



Good for you and WELCOME!! WW is a awesome program and it really has changed my life.  If you can attend the meeting I say go.  They are a life line for me.  My meetings are wonderful with a great leader and awesome people.  This thread has also been a great support for me.  We all pretty much swear by the WW scale.  Worth every penny.  Eat all  your points! And stay positive, sometimes we don't see the number we want every week at the scale but victory with this life change sometimes is just changing a behavior even if we don't lose the weight that week.  Let us all know how we can help.  Good luck.  Don't forget to check in with us and let us know how your first meeting went.


----------



## sjms71

I've been so busy today I feel like I've missed so much on here today.  Laundry is done and I've started packing.  Can't believe we leave on Friday .  At least I've been out of the kitchen all night and upstairs, so I've been good with no BLT's tonight .


----------



## natashag76

sjms71 said:


> Let us all know how we can help.  Good luck.  Don't forget to check in with us and let us know how your first meeting went.



Thanks!  I'll definitely be back


----------



## Brae's Mom

So I go to weigh in in about an hour and a half!!  I'm actually nervous.  I think I should start not weighing myself on my scales at home.  I don't know why I do that I always feel like it gives me the courage to step on the scale at the meeting if I know for sure whether or not I've lost weight.  I know it sounds crazy!  This past week was a little difficult as I said before because I was at home all week on vacation from work and it was harder for me to "stay on the wagon" so to speak.  At work I can be much more structured.  Well I guess I will see how I did shortly.  I will come back and let you all know.


----------



## sjms71

Brae's Mom said:


> So I go to weigh in in about an hour and a half!!  I'm actually nervous.  I think I should start not weighing myself on my scales at home.  I don't know why I do that I always feel like it gives me the courage to step on the scale at the meeting if I know for sure whether or not I've lost weight.  I know it sounds crazy!  This past week was a little difficult as I said before because I was at home all week on vacation from work and it was harder for me to "stay on the wagon" so to speak.  At work I can be much more structured.  Well I guess I will see how I did shortly.  I will come back and let you all know.



Good Luck!! I'm an obsessive at home weigher.  Just once in the morning but everyday.  Being home is tough for most people.  However, don't let what your scale says at home determine whether you go to the meetings or not.  I use to be that way the first time around at ww a few years ago.  Now no matter what the scale says at home I go.   Usually when I don't want to go is when I need the meetings most.  I say to myself this is not a diet a life change and sometimes life happens, and not always the way I planned.


----------



## Brae's Mom

squweeeeeeeee.  I lost 6 POUNDS!!!!!!  Holy cow!!!!!!  I knew I had lost but I didn't expect to see 6 pounds.    Sooooooooooo excited!!!!!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

Brae's Mom said:


> squweeeeeeeee.  I lost 6 POUNDS!!!!!!  Holy cow!!!!!!  I knew I had lost but I didn't expect to see 6 pounds.    Sooooooooooo excited!!!!!





Congratulations!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

Good morning everyone and welcome Natashag76.  It's nice to have you posting here!

I too, have to weight myself at home everyday...3 times every morning after I get up and once right before I crawl into bed.

I was actually happy with what I saw on my scale this AM.  Down just a bit but on my way to a happy weigh-in tomorrow (hopefully).  Now if I could just wire my jaw shut for the rest of the day.  I have it all planned though.  I'm working on a 4-pt smoothie at the moment.  I'm going scrapbooking until around 1pm and I'm taking a yogurt and some grapes with me.  Then I'm coming home to a 5-point omelette and then we're having left over pot roast and veggies for supper.  The one MAJOR hurtle that I see for today is this:  I'm making those cupcakes today!!!  I'm going to frost them tomorrow but I'll still have those little nuggets of chocolatey goodness laying around this evening just waiting to be eaten!  It'll be hard but I'll try to use my weigh-in tomorrow as my anchor.

Have a good day everyone.  I'm off to my scrapbooking group!


----------



## Brae's Mom

CdnBuzzFan said:


> Good morning everyone and welcome Natashag76.  It's nice to have you posting here!
> 
> I too, have to weight myself at home everyday...3 times every morning after I get up and once right before I crawl into bed.
> 
> I was actually happy with what I saw on my scale this AM.  Down just a bit but on my way to a happy weigh-in tomorrow (hopefully).  Now if I could just wire my jaw shut for the rest of the day.  I have it all planned though.  I'm working on a 4-pt smoothie at the moment.  I'm going scrapbooking until around 1pm and I'm taking a yogurt and some grapes with me.  Then I'm coming home to a 5-point omelette and then we're having left over pot roast and veggies for supper.  The one MAJOR hurtle that I see for today is this:  I'm making those cupcakes today!!!  I'm going to frost them tomorrow but I'll still have those little nuggets of chocolatey goodness laying around this evening just waiting to be eaten!  It'll be hard but I'll try to use my weigh-in tomorrow as my anchor.
> 
> Have a good day everyone.  I'm off to my scrapbooking group!



The dreaded cupcakes........  I usually do okay when I bake.  I LOVE to bake but if I can bake it and get it out of my house quickly I'm fine.  I don't usually nibble during, but if I had to have them in my house all night that might be a problem.  I am make a boston creme cheesecake for a friends dad for his birthday on Wednesday night that will bee my hurdle this week.  I am going to use reduced fat cream cheese, but boy this one will be hard.  Good luck today with the cupcakes and have a great day scrapbooking.  Oh, and good luck at weigh in tomorrow!!!


----------



## natashag76

Brae's Mom said:


> squweeeeeeeee.  I lost 6 POUNDS!!!!!!  Holy cow!!!!!!  I knew I had lost but I didn't expect to see 6 pounds.    Sooooooooooo excited!!!!!



Wow!  Good for you


----------



## sjms71

Brae's Mom said:


> squweeeeeeeee.  I lost 6 POUNDS!!!!!!  Holy cow!!!!!!  I knew I had lost but I didn't expect to see 6 pounds.    Sooooooooooo excited!!!!!



You rock Crystal!!!!   Awesome!!!


----------



## sjms71

CdnBuzzFan said:


> Good morning everyone and welcome Natashag76.  It's nice to have you posting here!
> 
> I too, have to weight myself at home everyday...3 times every morning after I get up and once right before I crawl into bed.
> 
> I was actually happy with what I saw on my scale this AM.  Down just a bit but on my way to a happy weigh-in tomorrow (hopefully).  Now if I could just wire my jaw shut for the rest of the day.  I have it all planned though.  I'm working on a 4-pt smoothie at the moment.  I'm going scrapbooking until around 1pm and I'm taking a yogurt and some grapes with me.  Then I'm coming home to a 5-point omelette and then we're having left over pot roast and veggies for supper.  The one MAJOR hurtle that I see for today is this:  I'm making those cupcakes today!!!  I'm going to frost them tomorrow but I'll still have those little nuggets of chocolatey goodness laying around this evening just waiting to be eaten!  It'll be hard but I'll try to use my weigh-in tomorrow as my anchor.
> 
> Have a good day everyone.  I'm off to my scrapbooking group!


Have fun scrapbooking. I have so much of that to catch up on.


----------



## Brae's Mom

sjms71 said:


> You rock Crystal!!!!   Awesome!!!



Thanks Stephanie!  I can hardly believe it!  But boy was it a GREAT motivator.  I just noticed you are going to Disney in 4 days!!!!!  Wahoo for you!!!  We are going next June for two weeks, we rented DVC points and are staying at the Boardwalk Villa's I am so excited.  How are you going to handle WW while at Disney?  Do you have a plan or are you just letting yourself be on vacay?


----------



## sjms71

Brae's Mom said:


> Thanks Stephanie!  I can hardly believe it!  But boy was it a GREAT motivator.  I just noticed you are going to Disney in 4 days!!!!!  Wahoo for you!!!  We are going next June for two weeks, we rented DVC points and are staying at the Boardwalk Villa's I am so excited.  How are you going to handle WW while at Disney?  Do you have a plan or are you just letting yourself be on vacay?



I thought I had the "free dining" plan all played out in my head but now I'm starting to freak out a little.  We are on the dining plan and I am going to do my best for breakfast and lunch and for dinner I'm going to enjoy myself without over indulging.  I know I will gain a few pounds and I've made peace with that.  So, yes I'm going to enjoy my vacaction but with out acting like a teenager on spring break .  However, I know I'll be desperate for some shoulders to lean on when I get back.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

sjms71 said:


> I thought I had the "free dining" plan all played out in my head but now I'm starting to freak out a little.  We are on the dining plan and I am going to do my best for breakfast and lunch and for dinner I'm going to enjoy myself without over indulging.  I know I will gain a few pounds and I've made peace with that.  So, yes I'm going to enjoy my vacaction but with out acting like a teenager on spring break .  However, I know I'll be desperate for some shoulders to lean on when I get back.



You can lean on mine but hopefully, some of the extra padding will be off my shoulders by then!


----------



## Sandi

Yea Crystal!  Funny that you were nervous about the WI.  What an awesome week you had.

Stephanie, we're all here for you.  I hope you have a terrific time at WDW.  I'm so jealous -- I wanna go back now.  

Keep up the good fight people!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

Have any of your tried this:





Some of the flavours (not this particular flavour) are ZERO WW POINTS for the whole 547ml bottle.  They've got some great flavours, too!  I can find it in the grocery stores, Walmart, Zellers and little convenience stores for around $2. Most places tend to keep it in a fridge, however, I have seen it on a shelf.  The 0pt bottles have the calories (15, 20 or 25 cals) at the top of the label just below the cap.  This flavour was all we could find at Disney.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

Ooops!  Forgot to re-size the photo again!


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

k_null81 said:


> Yeah sounds like I should adopt the weighing habit.  Currently during the work week I eat breakfast when I get to work which I usually have a Clif Mojo bar and I also have that for lunch.  I'm horrible about packing lunches and wanted to stay away from the frozen entrees this time around due to the sodium and the fact that they don't fill me up. I also allow my self one Pepsi a day.  Not a wise choice but everything else I drink is water or tea.  I am getting the required 64oz of water a day and usually drink probably over 80oz when I work out which is nearly every day.  As far as my dinners go I typically have either FF hot dogs or a chicken burger.  Sometimes I have a baked potato as well or a small piece of chicken with some stirfry vegetables.  Tonight we had taco's and I basically ate one with a shell and a little extra meat on the side but that is it.  I typically snack on air popped popcorn and every once in awhile an apple or cantalope.  I do eat other things at dinner just depends how ww friendly it is.  I also only get 20 points so I feel pretty limited.  I know I should be adding way more veggies to my diet.
> 
> As far as my exercise goes while at work I do the treadmill on my breaks and lunch but at lunch I do interval training (walk 2 minutes run a minute) for about 35-45 minutes during the work week and I walk on my break at a pretty good pace.  When my husband and I walk at night we may not being going a great pace but we are typically walking a subdivision that has some hills of different grades and on the weekends we walk and sometimes do some interval training in a flat subdivsion for about 4.5-5.5 miles Saturday and Sunday typically.  So I'm doing around 40 miles a week.  I know I probably need to change this up as well but I like interval training and the only other machine are small work gym has is an elliptical which I'm not a fan of.  I could add weights though.
> 
> Thanks again for the idea's!


I think weights are a great idea.  Weight Watcher's website has a great section with demonstrations.  Some are with Dumbbells and some use the machines you would use in a gym.  I used an Activity Worksheet and created my own workout I can do at home with dumbbells.  I try to do it at least twice a week and other nights I walk with my neighbor.  We try to walk 3 miles in an hour and usually walk more than that.  


natashag76 said:


> Hi!  I saw this thread and got very excited.  I'm going to my 1st meeting on Weds and I'm a little nervous.  Now that my youngest is in preschool, I have the time to do "me" stuff.  I've tried losing weight on my own with a little success but it's hard with little to no guidance.   And I decided that I just can't ignore all the success stories I've heard from WW.  So I'm biting the bullet, so to speak.
> And now DH has decided that we aren't going to WDW again until we both lose at least 15 lbs.  We certainly have more to go than that, but we figure what better incentive than a trip to the happiest place on Earth?
> Do you have any suggestions for a WW newbie?  I'd love anything you all can share!
> Thanks!



Three suggestions.  Track everything! Exercise and Attend Meetings!  You will lose 15 pounds before you know it.



sjms71 said:


> I've been so busy today I feel like I've missed so much on here today.  Laundry is done and I've started packing.  Can't believe we leave on Friday .  At least I've been out of the kitchen all night and upstairs, so I've been good with no BLT's tonight .


Bites, Licks and tastes are one of my weaknesses....


Brae's Mom said:


> squweeeeeeeee.  I lost 6 POUNDS!!!!!!  Holy cow!!!!!!  I knew I had lost but I didn't expect to see 6 pounds.    Sooooooooooo excited!!!!!







sjms71 said:


> I thought I had the "free dining" plan all played out in my head but now I'm starting to freak out a little.  We are on the dining plan and I am going to do my best for breakfast and lunch and for dinner I'm going to enjoy myself without over indulging.  I know I will gain a few pounds and I've made peace with that.  So, yes I'm going to enjoy my vacaction but with out acting like a teenager on spring break .  However, I know I'll be desperate for some shoulders to lean on when I get back.


Right now my plan is to eat a low point breakfast in the room, watch portion sizes, and be careful about snacks and desserts.  I would like to maintain my weight on my trip.  I have about 6 weeks until we leave to plan and prepare.  Last year when we went I threw away most of my counter service desserts.  If it wasn't super delicious, I threw it away.  I hope to use my snack credits to get some fresh fruit and vegetables.  Last year on our trip I didn't let myself get seconds at the buffets either.  Just one plate for the meal and then one dessert.  I still gained 3 pounds though.



CdnBuzzFan said:


> Have any of your tried this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of the flavours (not this particular flavour) are ZERO WW POINTS for the whole 547ml bottle.  They've got some great flavours, too!  I can find it in the grocery stores, Walmart, Zellers and little convenience stores for around $2. Most places tend to keep it in a fridge, however, I have seen it on a shelf.  The 0pt bottles have the calories (15, 20 or 25 cals) at the top of the label just below the cap.  This flavour was all we could find at Disney.



That looks good.  How many points is it?  I will have to look for some of the 0 point choices and bring them with me.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

Dreamer & Wisher said:


> ...
> 
> That looks good.  How many points is it?  I will have to look for some of the 0 point choices and bring them with me.




I don't actually know how many points this one was.  It was just the only one that I could find while we were in Disney.  I only drink the zero pt ones at home.


----------



## sjms71

CdnBuzzFan said:


> You can lean on mine but hopefully, some of the extra padding will be off my shoulders by then!



Boney shoulder works for me .


----------



## sjms71

Thanks all for your pretrip support.  I just need to get over it.  If I'm going to eat the food then I'm going to have to suffer whatever the concequence, do the crime do    
the time .

Dreamer & Wisher:  I plan to have a low point breakfast in the room too.  I would like to get some vitatop muffins but they say they have to stay frozen?  I will have a frige but can't keep them frozen so not sure if that will work.  I keep them in the freezer at home and take one out when I need a quick breakfast. 

Yeah BLT's kill me too, hence the sew my mouth shut over the weekend comment .


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

sjms71 said:


> Thanks all for your pretrip support.  I just need to get over it.  If I'm going to eat the food then I'm going to have to suffer whatever the concequence, do the crime do
> the time .
> 
> Dreamer & Wisher:  I plan to have a low point breakfast in the room too.  I would like to get some vitatop muffins but they say they have to stay frozen?  I will have a frige but can't keep them frozen so not sure if that will work.  I keep them in the freezer at home and take one out when I need a quick breakfast.
> 
> Yeah BLT's kill me too, hence the sew my mouth shut over the weekend comment .


You can keep the vitatop muffins in the fridge for a week.  I plan on bringing some with me. My favorites are the CranBran and the Chocolate Chip.  I want to try the apple flavor but you have to order them from the website and it is too warm out to order them right now.  My Mother ordered some and they tasted spoiled when she got them.  They gave her a refund though.  I also like Luna Bars for Women, they are made by the Clif Bar people, and are 3 points each.  I like the blueberry flavor.


----------



## sjms71

Dreamer & Wisher said:


> You can keep the vitatop muffins in the fridge for a week.  I plan on bringing some with me. My favorites are the CranBran and the Chocolate Chip.  I want to try the apple flavor but you have to order them from the website and it is too warm out to order them right now.  My Mother ordered some and they tasted spoiled when she got them.  They gave her a refund though.  I also like Luna Bars for Women, they are made by the Clif Bar people, and are 3 points each.  I like the blueberry flavor.



OOO, thank you so much.  I have the chocolate (I can get those at costco)  and the banana nut.  A lot of WW people I know order the variety pack off of amazon.  I haven't ventured that far yet.


----------



## debf

I joined WW tonight. It's not my first time so I'm hoping I can stick with it. I am determined to lose weight before our trip next year. I look at old pictures only from about four years ago and I get so upset at how skinny I was then. Why did I let this happen? So I'm here hoping to get the support I need. My mom joined WW too so that will be a help.


----------



## Wonders10

*Brae's Mom *- Awesome weight loss this week - congrats!

*Vitatops* - I love these.  I've only had the chocolate chip and I actually had to stop buying them because they became a trigger food for me.  I could eat the entire box.  But I love them and I never thought of taking them to Disney with me for breakfast!  Smart idea!  I may steal it at some point...

Great news (well, for me)...our December cruise is official!  I've had the ticker in my siggie for awhile, but a couple of the larger parties were still on a waitlist for a cabin.  We got word today that we all have a "home" on the ship.  I'm so excited and this is just added motivation to keep at it and lose weight!  I know weight loss can't be guaranteed or predicted, but is it reasonable to have a goal of losing 20-25 lbs by December 18th?  I can't believe I'm admitting my weight, but as of last Friday I was 220.8 - I want to be well under 200 for the cruise.  195 would be great.  It's just over 3 months from now.  

I'm jealous of those of you heading off to WDW - I bet you will do even better with the food than you are expecting you'll do.  And if not, its 1 week or so out of your life.  It'll come right off the following week, I bet.


----------



## mrzrich

Anyone interested in journaling here?  I like to see what other people are eating to give me ideas for new things to incorporate in my plan.   I used to do this with some people on the 3 Fat Chicks website the last time I was on WW.  When one of us was struggling to lose we were able to see what they were eating and give feedback

My day so far:

Breakfast 4pts:
La Banderita FF Tortilla   1
Egg Beaters                  1
2% American Cheese      1
1 slice pre cooked bacon 1




Snack 1 pt:
1 cup carrots     0
2 tbsp FF Ranch  1



Lunch 6pts:
2 Taco Bell Fresco Crunchy Beef Tacos  6

Dinner 9 pts:
1/4 Freschetta 5 Cheese Brick Oven Pizza 7
2 cups salad 0
1 tsp olive oil 1
7 grams Croutons 1
Vinegar 0

20 points used so far. 
5 left for after dinner usage
Still need to get in some dairy, F&V and healthy fat.

I've still got more than 25 weekly and activity points to use too.


----------



## Brae's Mom

Has anyone tried the fiber one milkshakes?  They are one point and the chocolate one's are amazing!!!!  Unfortunately my grocery store doesn't carry them anymore and I don't know how to get them.  Doesn't seem I can find anywhere to order them.

I would love to hear everyone's ideas on good snacks that are low points.  Another low point snack are All Bran Crackers, they have whole grain and herb, you can have 18 of them for two points.  They really keep you full for awhile.

What are these vita muffins ya'll are talking about??


----------



## Wonders10

Does anyone watch Thintervention on Bravo?  Or Too Fat for 15 on Style?  I tend to watch a lot of those shows when I'm trying to lose weight.  Sort of motivating.

Some of the snacks I'm eating these days:
Triscuit *thin crisps* 15=2 pts
South Beach brand smores "granola bars" 1= 2pts (lots of fiber in these)
Edy's Creamy Coconut bars (frozen) 1=3 pts (for my big nighttime snack - tastes like you are on a tropical island!)
mini york peppermint patties 1=1 pt (I keep them in the freezer and have one after dinner occasionally)
100 calorie pack Extra Cheddar Cheez-it Snack Mix = 2 pts
Sargento reduced-fat colby jack cheese sticks = 2 pts 
Philly Swirl popsicles, italian ices, etc = points vary from 0-3 depending on the item you have.  Pretty good for a cold, icy dessert.  The italian ices I have are 3 pts but they take awhile to eat them

Can you tell I like my sweets? 

I'd be up for journaling online...but probably wouldn't be able to do it everyday.


----------



## sjms71

debf said:


> I joined WW tonight. It's not my first time so I'm hoping I can stick with it. I am determined to lose weight before our trip next year. I look at old pictures only from about four years ago and I get so upset at how skinny I was then. Why did I let this happen? So I'm here hoping to get the support I need. My mom joined WW too so that will be a help.



Welcome, yes we all have done the WW walk at least once .  Lot's of luck to you and your mom.  



Wonders10 said:


> *Brae's Mom *- Awesome weight loss this week - congrats!
> 
> *Vitatops* - I love these.  I've only had the chocolate chip and I actually had to stop buying them because they became a trigger food for me.  I could eat the entire box.  But I love them and I never thought of taking them to Disney with me for breakfast!  Smart idea!  I may steal it at some point...
> 
> Great news (well, for me)...our December cruise is official!  I've had the ticker in my siggie for awhile, but a couple of the larger parties were still on a waitlist for a cabin.  We got word today that we all have a "home" on the ship.  I'm so excited and this is just added motivation to keep at it and lose weight!  I know weight loss can't be guaranteed or predicted, but is it reasonable to have a goal of losing 20-25 lbs by December 18th?  I can't believe I'm admitting my weight, but as of last Friday I was 220.8 - I want to be well under 200 for the cruise.  195 would be great.  It's just over 3 months from now.
> 
> I'm jealous of those of you heading off to WDW - I bet you will do even better with the food than you are expecting you'll do.  And if not, its 1 week or so out of your life.  It'll come right off the following week, I bet.



Wow, great news on the cruise, now you really have a motivator.  Good luck and we will be here cheering you on 



mrzrich said:


> Anyone interested in journaling here?  I like to see what other people are eating to give me ideas for new things to incorporate in my plan.   I used to do this with some people on the 3 Fat Chicks website the last time I was on WW.  When one of us was struggling to lose we were able to see what they were eating and give feedback
> 
> My day so far:
> 
> Breakfast 4pts:
> La Banderita FF Tortilla   1
> Egg Beaters                  1
> 2% American Cheese      1
> 1 slice pre cooked bacon 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snack 1 pt:
> 1 cup carrots     0
> 2 tbsp FF Ranch  1
> 
> 
> 
> Lunch 6pts:
> 2 Taco Bell Fresco Crunchy Beef Tacos  6
> 
> Dinner 9 pts:
> 1/4 Freschetta 5 Cheese Brick Oven Pizza 7
> 2 cups salad 0
> 1 tsp olive oil 1
> 7 grams Croutons 1
> Vinegar 0
> 
> 20 points used so far.
> 5 left for after dinner usage
> Still need to get in some dairy, F&V and healthy fat.
> 
> I've still got more than 25 weekly and activity points to use too.



Great idea, however, I'll wait to start after I come back from WDW.  



Brae's Mom said:


> Has anyone tried the fiber one milkshakes?  They are one point and the chocolate one's are amazing!!!!  Unfortunately my grocery store doesn't carry them anymore and I don't know how to get them.  Doesn't seem I can find anywhere to order them.
> 
> I would love to hear everyone's ideas on good snacks that are low points.  Another low point snack are All Bran Crackers, they have whole grain and herb, you can have 18 of them for two points.  They really keep you full for awhile.
> 
> What are these vita muffins ya'll are talking about??



Never have seen fiber milkshakes, are they premade or powder?

may I present you with vitatops http://www.vitalicious.com/store-vitatops.html


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

So, Crystal...I made the Butterfinger cupcakes.  I actually never found the butterfinger bar so I used a pack of Nestle's Willowcrisp pieces.  I also had a Nestle's Crispy Crunch bar standing by but didn't have to use it.

They looked very similar (smaller though) then the original at HS and they were VERY MESSY to make.  It was really difficult not to lick my fingers.

Here's the review of the recipe... 
DH liked them but after he ate it, he said that he didn't need to eat any more.  DS is eating one right now (Yes I know its breakfast time but he weighs the same today at 8 as he did back when he was 5 so I have doctors orders to feed his high calorie foods).  He likes it accept for the butter cream part.  I only tasted the one DH had and I wasn't too thrilled with the buttercream myself.  Wilton has a different recipe for the buttercream and IF I make them again, maybe I'll follow that one.

Anyway,  I thought that it was way too sweet and the the amount of cake should have been larger.  I only have the regular size muffin pan so I didn't have any choice in that area but you definitely need more cake to offset the sweetness of the top of the cupcake.

I couldn't find fudge frosting so I used chocolate frosting and the amount I added to the hole was too much and added to the sweetness.

Also, I dont think that this is the right cake mix to use.  The cake part is too light and airy.  It really needs a cake that is more heavy and dense.  If you're a baker you likely have a better recipe that you could make yourself.  I have one that I'm thinking may work better so if you dont and you'd like to try mine, just ask me for my Betty Crocker Snack Cake recipe.  It makes an 8X8 in cake.

I made the 24 cupcakes from the cake mix but I only made 6 Butterfinger cupcakes.  (Well, actually, Willowcrisp cupcakes)  DH and DS both ate (most of) one and DH took the other 4 to work with him today to give away.  That way, I dont have to drool over them all day.

Let me know what you think of them it you make them!


----------



## mrzrich

My breakfast this morning was a

Bagel Thin 1
1/4 cup Egg beaters 1
1/2 slice 2% American Singles 1
1 slice Pre-Cooked Bacon 1

So 4 right?  But when I put in in the recipe builder it says 3.  I guess the 1/2 slice of cheese and the pre-cooked bacon together only come to 1 pt.

The bacon I get is the pre cooked kind, Publix brand.  NI is 50/4/0 for 3 slices, but I only eat 1 slice at a time for breakfast, so a 1/4 serving is less than 20 calories.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

I just had milk and cereal for breakfast this morning, which is pretty typical for me.  6 points.


----------



## sjms71

mrzrich said:


> My breakfast this morning was a
> 
> Bagel Thin 1
> 1/4 cup Egg beaters 1
> 1/2 slice 2% American Singles 1
> 1 slice Pre-Cooked Bacon 1
> 
> So 4 right?  But when I put in in the recipe builder it says 3.  I guess the 1/2 slice of cheese and the pre-cooked bacon together only come to 1 pt.
> 
> The bacon I get is the pre cooked kind, Publix brand.  NI is 50/4/0 for 3 slices, but I only eat 1 slice at a time for breakfast, so a 1/4 serving is less than 20 calories.



tough call I would go with the 3, that's sounds right however, if you feel more comfortable rounding up a point.  One point up or down won't make or break my daily count however, for some can understand that it would .


----------



## Brae's Mom

CdnBuzzFan said:


> So, Crystal...I made the Butterfinger cupcakes.  I actually never found the butterfinger bar so I used a pack of Nestle's Willowcrisp pieces.  I also had a Nestle's Crispy Crunch bar standing by but didn't have to use it.
> 
> They looked very similar (smaller though) then the original at HS and they were VERY MESSY to make.  It was really difficult not to lick my fingers.
> 
> Here's the review of the recipe...
> DH liked them but after he ate it, he said that he didn't need to eat any more.  DS is eating one right now (Yes I know its breakfast time but he weighs the same today at 8 as he did back when he was 5 so I have doctors orders to feed his high calorie foods).  He likes it accept for the butter cream part.  I only tasted the one DH had and I wasn't too thrilled with the buttercream myself.  Wilton has a different recipe for the buttercream and IF I make them again, maybe I'll follow that one.
> 
> Anyway,  I thought that it was way too sweet and the the amount of cake should have been larger.  I only have the regular size muffin pan so I didn't have any choice in that area but you definitely need more cake to offset the sweetness of the top of the cupcake.
> 
> I couldn't find fudge frosting so I used chocolate frosting and the amount I added to the hole was too much and added to the sweetness.
> 
> Also, I dont think that this is the right cake mix to use.  The cake part is too light and airy.  It really needs a cake that is more heavy and dense.  If you're a baker you likely have a better recipe that you could make yourself.  I have one that I'm thinking may work better so if you dont and you'd like to try mine, just ask me for my Betty Crocker Snack Cake recipe.  It makes an 8X8 in cake.
> 
> I made the 24 cupcakes from the cake mix but I only made 6 Butterfinger cupcakes.  (Well, actually, Willowcrisp cupcakes)  DH and DS both ate (most of) one and DH took the other 4 to work with him today to give away.  That way, I dont have to drool over them all day.
> 
> Let me know what you think of them it you make them!



I thought of you last night when I went out to the grocery store, as there in the checkout line, were a whole brand new box of King Size Butterfinger's and just below a box of regular size Butterfinger's.    I have a great chocolate cake recipe that holds up well, I was wondering about the devil's food cake because they are quite airy.  Thanks for the tip.  I make cakes, only as a hobby though!  I'm making a boston creme cheesecake tonight for my BFF's dad's birthday tomorrow night.  I am going to bake it and immediately put in at my mother's house for safe keeping because cheesecake is my WEAKNESS!!!


----------



## Brae's Mom

This morning for breakfast I had:
Dannon Light & Fit Strawberry Yogurt - 2
18 All Bran Crackers - 2
Total 4 points for Breakfast

During the day I will have 5 Crystal Light Hard Candies - 1

Lunch
LC French Bread Pizza - 7
WW Crispy Butter Creme Caramel -1
Apple - 1

Dinner tonight we're having nice BIG salads withe chicken on them.  I will have about 5 to 8 points left at the end of the day of which I will use for something snacky tonight before bed.

Have a great day WW buddies!!!!


----------



## Brae's Mom

This morning for breakfast I had:
Dannon Light & Fit Strawberry Yogurt - 2
18 All Bran Crackers - 2
Total 4 points for Breakfast

During the day I will have 5 Crystal Light Hard Candies - 1

Lunch
LC French Bread Pizza - 7
WW Crispy Butter Creme Caramel -1
Apple - 1

Dinner tonight we're having nice BIG salads withe chicken on them.  I will have about 5 to 8 points left at the end of the day of which I will use for something snacky tonight before bed.

Have a great day WW buddies!!!!





Sorry double post!!!!!


----------



## robinb

mrzrich said:


> My breakfast this morning was a
> 
> Bagel Thin 1
> 1/4 cup Egg beaters 1
> 1/2 slice 2% American Singles 1
> 1 slice Pre-Cooked Bacon 1
> 
> So 4 right?  But when I put in in the recipe builder it says 3.  I guess the 1/2 slice of cheese and the pre-cooked bacon together only come to 1 pt.
> 
> The bacon I get is the pre cooked kind, Publix brand.  NI is 50/4/0 for 3 slices, but I only eat 1 slice at a time for breakfast, so a 1/4 serving is less than 20 calories.


You get "3" from the WW website eTools calculator?  I would go with that unless you adjust other point values from the website.  As long as you use the same method every time to enter your foods, things will even out in the end.

I know that sometimes I am annoyed when I eat more than one serving of something and the extra fiber is not counted in the calculation.  For instance, 1 slice of Brownberry Double Fiber bread is 1 point, but 2 slices are 3 points because the calculator only gives you credit for up to 5 grams (I think it's 5) of fiber in a food no matter how many servings you eat.   OTOH, I can eat 1 slice of Sargento low-fat swiss cheese for 2 points or 2 slices for 3 points.  It all evens out in the end.


----------



## Sandi

I'm officially back on track.  After a 3# gain last week, I lost 1# this week as evidenced at my WI today.  I think one of my problems is that I have only 19 daily points now -- I was down to 18 daily points before the 3 pound gain.  That is really hard to manage.  There are only so many zero point foods out there.  Any suggestions for dealing with that?  And, for you lifetimers, how many points a day do you have for maintenance?  

On calculating points, I would go with what the WW site tells you.  Even with the fiber issue.  Way back when, WW let you count all the fiber and people were going crazy and not losing weight.  There are some other examples where 1 plus 1 equals 3.  It seems wacky, but I'm going to trust that someone smarter than I figured it out.


----------



## natashag76

So this a.m. was my 1st WW meeting.  I liked what I heard and the leader did a mini-meeting immediately after the regular one for the 3 newbies who were there (me + 2).  I don't know if this is SOP, but I'm sure I'll learn as I chug along.  I'm now off to the website to sign in and start all the e-tool stuff.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

Down 1.6, yippee!!!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

Sandi said:


> I'm officially back on track.  After a 3# gain last week, I lost 1# this week as evidenced at my WI today.  I think one of my problems is that I have only 19 daily points now -- I was down to 18 daily points before the 3 pound gain.  That is really hard to manage.  There are only so many zero point foods out there.  Any suggestions for dealing with that?  And, for you lifetimers, how many points a day do you have for maintenance?



Congratulations on your loss Sandi!   I know 18 or 19 points isn't a lot but you've also got your extra 35 WPA points.  It's easy to skip some of the Daily Requirements when your points get down that low.  I'm eating the minimum at the moment and I try to work in as many filling foods with each meal as I possibly can.  Just remember that 0pts foods are OK in moderation.  Once you've eaten about 50 calories in 0points foods, you have to start counting points.

I'm at Lifetime and when I'm not in weight loss mode, I eat 28 Daily points and everyone of my Weekly points to maintain.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

natashag76 said:


> So this a.m. was my 1st WW meeting.  I liked what I heard and the leader did a mini-meeting immediately after the regular one for the 3 newbies who were there (me + 2).  I don't know if this is SOP, but I'm sure I'll learn as I chug along.  I'm now off to the website to sign in and start all the e-tool stuff.



Congratulations on making it to your first meeting today, Natashag76!       Meetings are such an important part of this weight loss journey.  The support has been invaluable to me and to many others as well.

Have fun with e-tools!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

mrzrich said:


> My breakfast this morning was a
> 
> Bagel Thin 1
> 1/4 cup Egg beaters 1
> 1/2 slice 2% American Singles 1
> 1 slice Pre-Cooked Bacon 1
> 
> So 4 right?  But when I put in in the recipe builder it says 3.  I guess the 1/2 slice of cheese and the pre-cooked bacon together only come to 1 pt.
> 
> The bacon I get is the pre cooked kind, Publix brand.  NI is 50/4/0 for 3 slices, but I only eat 1 slice at a time for breakfast, so a 1/4 serving is less than 20 calories.



I would be more inclined to go with whatever the nutrition information on the packages worked out to be....


----------



## sjms71

Sandi said:


> I'm officially back on track.  After a 3# gain last week, I lost 1# this week as evidenced at my WI today.  I think one of my problems is that I have only 19 daily points now -- I was down to 18 daily points before the 3 pound gain.  That is really hard to manage.  There are only so many zero point foods out there.  Any suggestions for dealing with that?  And, for you lifetimers, how many points a day do you have for maintenance?



Good job  I hear ya with the points I'm not down to 19 yet but close to it 21 and finding it a little harder.  



CdnBuzzFan said:


> Down 1.6, yippee!!!



I knew you could do it  



natashag76 said:


> So this a.m. was my 1st WW meeting.  I liked what I heard and the leader did a mini-meeting immediately after the regular one for the 3 newbies who were there (me + 2).  I don't know if this is SOP, but I'm sure I'll learn as I chug along.  I'm now off to the website to sign in and start all the e-tool stuff.



Glad to hear your meeting went well.  Let us know if you have any questions. 




CdnBuzzFan said:


> Meetings are such an important part of this weight loss journey.  The support has been invaluable to me and to many others as well.



Ditto on that for me


----------



## mrzrich

robinb said:


> You get "3" from the WW website eTools calculator?  I would go with that unless you adjust other point values from the website.  As long as you use the same method every time to enter your foods, things will even out in the end.



Yup.  E-tools recipe builder says 3 pts so I'll go with that



CdnBuzzFan said:


> Down 1.6, yippee!!!



Yeah!



Sandi said:


> I'm officially back on track.  After a 3# gain last week, I lost 1# this week as evidenced at my WI today.  I think one of my problems is that I have only 19 daily points now -- I was down to 18 daily points before the 3 pound gain.  That is really hard to manage.  There are only so many zero point foods out there.  Any suggestions for dealing with that?  And, for you lifetimers, how many points a day do you have for maintenance?



Good job getting back on track.  I am terrified of how 18 pts is gonna be for me.  

For lunch today I had:

1 small Mcdonald's Hamburger 5pt
Apple Dippers 2pt

Snack was:

Baby carrots with FF Ranch 1 pt.

With Breakfast I ate 11pts so far.  Leaving 14 pts for Dinner and snacks and 24 WP in the pot.  

WI Tonight!  Think it will be a good one.


----------



## jessrose18

Joining in...off and on on ww for years..just stopped doing low carb, hit a plateu, and then ate a bunch of cookies, so starting 5 pounds up from my plateu


----------



## sjms71

mrzrich said:


> WI Tonight!  Think it will be a good one.



Good luck


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

jessrose18 said:


> Joining in...off and on on ww for years..just stopped doing low carb, hit a plateu, and then ate a bunch of cookies, so starting 5 pounds up from my plateu



Welcome!  Sorry about the 5 pounds but cookies will do that.  Good luck at your next weigh-in and come back here for any support you need.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

mrzrich said:


> WI Tonight!  Think it will be a good one.



Keepin' my fingers crossed for ya!


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

robinb said:


> I know that sometimes I am annoyed when I eat more than one serving of something and the extra fiber is not counted in the calculation.  For instance, 1 slice of Brownberry Double Fiber bread is 1 point, but 2 slices are 3 points .


This is true for the Vitamuffins too.  One Muffin top is 1 point but if you eat two it is 3 points.



CdnBuzzFan said:


> Congratulations on your loss Sandi!   I know 18 or 19 points isn't a lot but you've also got your extra 35 WPA points.  It's easy to skip some of the Daily Requirements when your points get down that low.  I'm eating the minimum at the moment and I try to work in as many filling foods with each meal as I possibly can.  Just remember that 0pts foods are OK in moderation.  Once you've eaten about 50 calories in 0points foods, you have to start counting points.
> 
> I'm at Lifetime and when I'm not in weight loss mode, I eat 28 Daily points and everyone of my Weekly points to maintain.


You have given me hope.  I just moved down to 23 points and I have been so hungry.  So when you make it to maintenance, they give you some points back?



natashag76 said:


> So this a.m. was my 1st WW meeting.  I liked what I heard and the leader did a mini-meeting immediately after the regular one for the 3 newbies who were there (me + 2).  I don't know if this is SOP, but I'm sure I'll learn as I chug along.  I'm now off to the website to sign in and start all the e-tool stuff.


Good to hear you enjoyed your first meeting.  Our Leader meets with newbies after the meeting as well.



jessrose18 said:


> Joining in...off and on on ww for years..just stopped doing low carb, hit a plateu, and then ate a bunch of cookies, so starting 5 pounds up from my plateu


----------



## natashag76

Would you guys share your favorite FF substitutes?  I have yet to find anything that doesn't taste weird.  I've learned to cook my whole wheat pasta to death to make it palatable, but what about sauces, dips, etc?  Thanks!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

natashag76 said:


> Would you guys share your favorite FF substitutes?  I have yet to find anything that doesn't taste weird.  I've learned to cook my whole wheat pasta to death to make it palatable, but what about sauces, dips, etc?  Thanks!



Whole Wheat Pasta??!! Not for me.  I love regular white pasta and that's one change I was not willing to make.

I dont actually buy much stuff that is fat free.  I stick with the light or low fat foods like salad dressings, cottage cheese, sour cream, etc.  I make my own tomato sauce and it doesn't have any points in it.  Have you tried the weight watchers garden veggie soup for zero points?  It's made with filling foods.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

Dreamer & Wisher said:


> You have given me hope.  I just moved down to 23 points and I have been so hungry.  So when you make it to maintenance, they give you some points back?



When you reach your goal, you automatically add 4 points to your daily points target.  If you gain weight or continue to lose weight, you keep adjusting your extra points until you find your happy place.


----------



## sjms71

Two of my favorite things are tzatziki garlic cucumber dip.  It's made with greek yogurt.  I use it to dunk my carrots or I use it as a spread on my turkey burgers.  Next is hummus, love it.  I usually make hard boiled eggs, scoop out yolk and spread 2 Tblsp. of hummus in 4 halves.  That's like 2pts.  Yeah, I'm 1/2 Italian, So, pretty much was raised  100% Italian and just can't do whole wheat pasta either.  Also, Birds Eye brand has all those frozen steamables, well the brown rice is very good comes really moist way better than the box.


----------



## Wonders10

Hi everyone,

I'm finally winding down after a late day at work, dinner, picking up my pooch at doggie daycare (yes, dog daycare) and general getting ready for the next day stuff.  Looking forward to sitting in front of the TV and then going to bed!  

Thought I would post my food for the day (keep in mind I love to snack and I also have 30 pts a day - because of my fat booty )

Breakfast:
Fiber One Strawberry pop tart - 3
Cantaloupe - 1

Mid-morning Snack-
8 Triscuit thin crisps - 1
sargento reduced fat colby jack cheese stick - 2

Lunch - 
Salad with craisins, goat cheese, sunflower seeds and chick peas w/dressing - 6
Sugar free chocolate pudding - 1

Afternoon Snack - 
100 cal pack cheez-it snack mix - 2

Dinner-
Lean cuisine chicken alfredo in the steamer bag - 5
2 mini york peppermint patties- 2

Total so far - 23

I will probably have a snack in a little bit.  It's strange - I think I hoard a lot of my points during the day because I want to be able to eat in the evening, which is my "eating time".  I will have to work on that - evening eating probably isn't the best thing for me.

Have a great day tomorrow!  Thank goodness it is Thursday - 2 days til the weekend!


----------



## Sandi

natashag76 said:


> Would you guys share your favorite FF substitutes?  I have yet to find anything that doesn't taste weird.  I've learned to cook my whole wheat pasta to death to make it palatable, but what about sauces, dips, etc?  Thanks!



We've made the adjustment to whole wheat pasta and really like it now.  I don't know how "cooking it to death" would improve the flavor though.  It would break down the grains so much it would get mushy and I've always liked pasta al dente.  We just do a lot more with the sauces and spices we add to the pasta.

Fat Free cottage cheese and FF yogurt is good.  I also agree that some of the FF foods just aren't worth it.  Better to have lower fat -- or even full fat -- and just have less of it.


----------



## natashag76

Thanks for the feedback.  I guess I'm just looking through the point list and getting a little overwhelmed.  But I did have a little thrill when I saw my 6 inch veggie delight at Subway is only 4 points


----------



## canadadisney

I haven't posted in awhile. I'm going to have to catch up on how everyone's trips were! 
I stayed the same last week.
Lost .8 today for a total of 7. I have 3 pounds to lose for my mini goal of 10 pounds before DL trip (which is in 20 days!)


----------



## canadadisney

Sandi said:


> I'm officially back on track.  After a 3# gain last week, I lost 1# this week as evidenced at my WI today.  I think one of my problems is that I have only 19 daily points now -- I was down to 18 daily points before the 3 pound gain.  That is really hard to manage.  There are only so many zero point foods out there.  Any suggestions for dealing with that?  And, for you lifetimers, how many points a day do you have for maintenance?
> 
> On calculating points, I would go with what the WW site tells you.  Even with the fiber issue.  Way back when, WW let you count all the fiber and people were going crazy and not losing weight.  There are some other examples where 1 plus 1 equals 3.  It seems wacky, but I'm going to trust that someone smarter than I figured it out.



I can totally relate. I am at 20pts right now but I have been down to 18 just before I got my lifetime. The hardest part for me was reading WW mag. menus etc. and seeing a 7 point breakfast. I just can't do that and stay within my points if I am going to have a decent supper with my family. Zero pt foods and soup do help as well as fiber full foods.


----------



## sjms71

canadadisney said:


> I haven't posted in awhile. I'm going to have to catch up on how everyone's trips were!
> I stayed the same last week.
> Lost .8 today for a total of 7. I have 3 pounds to lose for my mini goal of 10 pounds before DL trip (which is in 20 days!)



Good for you on your .8 lost .  Have you been to DL before?  I've been 2x's but not in 11 years so, haven't seen any of the CA stuff.  Keep up the good work!!


----------



## sjms71

Ok, so I weigh in this morning.  Hoping to hit 55lbs before the eatathon that starts on Saturday.  I was down this morning to that on my scale however that was in my birthday suit and well, we all know we can't way in in our birthday suit.


----------



## mrzrich

natashag76 said:


> Would you guys share your favorite FF substitutes?  I have yet to find anything that doesn't taste weird.  I've learned to cook my whole wheat pasta to death to make it palatable, but what about sauces, dips, etc?  Thanks!



I eat "Light" sour cream which I make into dips, blending it with salsa, or onion soup mix. 

 I also eat Tzatziki like the pp.  I get it at Sam's club. 2tbsp is 35 calories.

I don't do FF cheese, but I eat 2% cheese.  

As for Pasta, I can do the whole wheat, but it definitely is a different taste.  When I want the REAL THING, I go for Ronzoni Smart taste in the purple box.  The taste is great.




sjms71 said:


> Ok, so I weigh in this morning.  Hoping to hit 55lbs before the eatathon that starts on Saturday.  I was down this morning to that on my scale however that was in my birthday suit and well, we all know we can't way in in our birthday suit.



Why Not?

I weighed in last night.  Down 4.6 lbs.  Keeping in mind my 4.4 lb gain last week, I am down .2 lbs with 14 weeks left in my 16 lbs in 16 weeks challenge

I was on call last night and my beeper went off shortly after I weighed in, so I had to leave my meeting before it started.  I wound up not getting home till after 10 and ate dinner at 10:30 last night.  I was so hungry I didn't weigh or measure, so I know I over did it.

Good news is it is a new week today and my slate is clean.  Bad news is, 1 less daily point.  But hey, thats a sign of things going in the right direction right?

This Morning I had my Bacon & Egg Beater on a Bagel Thin 3 pts


----------



## Sandi

mrzrich said:


> I weighed in last night.  Down 4.6 lbs.  Keeping in mind my 4.4 lb gain last week, I am down .2 lbs with 14 weeks left in my 16 lbs in 16 weeks challenge
> 
> Good news is it is a new week today and my slate is clean.  Bad news is, 1 less daily point.  But hey, thats a sign of things going in the right direction right?
> 
> This Morning I had my Bacon & Egg Beater on a Bagel Thin 3 pts



Wow, you more than made up for the prior week.  That's great.  I just hate it when you take one step forward and two steps back.  You took a step back and two forward!


----------



## sjms71

Great job on the 4.6 that's awesome.  Even though it was coming off a gain you got it off in one shot .  

Yeah, just got dressed, well barely .  I have very light, short athletic shorts on and a cami tank top.  I'm really pushing the envelope here.  My excuse will be all my clothes are packed.


----------



## Brae's Mom

sjms71 said:


> Great job on the 4.6 that's awesome.  Even though it was coming off a gain you got it off in one shot .
> 
> Yeah, just got dressed, well barely .  I have very light, short athletic shorts on and a cami tank top.  I'm really pushing the envelope here.  My excuse will be all my clothes are packed.



Good luck at your weigh in!!!


----------



## rodeo65

sjms71 said:


> Great job on the 4.6 that's awesome.  Even though it was coming off a gain you got it off in one shot .
> 
> Yeah, just got dressed, well barely .  I have very light, short athletic shorts on and a cami tank top.  I'm really pushing the envelope here.  My excuse will be all my clothes are packed.





We have discussed this many times at our meetings.  Naked WIs with the scales being moved into the bathroom and a really loooong cable to reach the computers at the front.


----------



## robinb

I eat FF sour cream & yogurt.  I try to keep to more natural yogurts without artificial sweeteners because I don't like the taste in yogurt.  I eat steel-cut oatmeal or whole grain blends like Bob's Red Mill 5 and 10 grain hot cereal.  Lots of rib-sticking fiber and protein.  I eat 1-point extra fiber bread and have transitioned to "low fat" cheese .  I don't eat a lot of 0-point foods except for baby carrots.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

canadadisney said:


> I stayed the same last week.
> Lost .8 today for a total of 7. I have 3 pounds to lose for my mini goal of 10 pounds before DL trip (which is in 20 days!)



Congrats on your loss!!  You can lose 3lbs in 20 days -- no problem.  Probably even a couple more.

And, yeah -- 7 points for breakfast???!  Who the heck does that?  I try to keep mine around 4, sometimes 5.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

sjms71 said:


> Ok, so I weigh in this morning.  Hoping to hit 55lbs before the eatathon that starts on Saturday.  I was down this morning to that on my scale however that was in my birthday suit and well, we all know we can't way in in our birthday suit.



Too much information!!!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

mrzrich said:


> I weighed in last night.  Down 4.6 lbs.  Keeping in mind my 4.4 lb gain last week, I am down .2 lbs with 14 weeks left in my 16 lbs in 16 weeks challenge
> 
> Good news is it is a new week today and my slate is clean.  Bad news is, 1 less daily point.  But hey, thats a sign of things going in the right direction right?



You still lost 4.6 this week!  You shouldn't be sad about that.  I think you can do two more pounds in two weeks.  Just keep your eyes on the prize.  

I never like to look at losing points as 'bad news'.  I was always excited to drop that point.  I know it meant eating less food but it also meant a new pair of jeans!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

rodeo65 said:


> We have discussed this many times at our meetings.  Naked WIs with the scales being moved into the bathroom and a really loooong cable to reach the computers at the front.



There's an idea!  I actually never thought of that one before!  I should bring it up at my weigh-in next week!


----------



## robinb

CdnBuzzFan said:


> And, yeah -- 7 points for breakfast???!  Who the heck does that?  I try to keep mine around 4, sometimes 5.


I ate 7 points yesterday.  2 eggs, cream for my coffee (I don't do FF "cream"), 1 piece of toast and 1 t of natural peanut butter.  I think that 7 points for breakfast is perfectly OK for someone who had 20+ daily points to eat in a day.  You really don't want to skimp on breakfast or you'll be too hungry by lunch and overeat.  Or ... at least that's what happens to me!

Today it was only 5 points: 1 C 10-grain "oatmeal", coffee & cream, 1 banana.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

rodeo65 said:


> We have discussed this many times at our meetings.  Naked WIs with the scales being moved into the bathroom and a really loooong cable to reach the computers at the front.




Wait a minute... YOU GUYS HAVE COMPUTERS???!  How does that work?


----------



## sjms71

Ok, well I jumped on this thread 10 weeks ago looking for extra support for my 10lbs in 10 weeks before disney Challenge.  Today is week 10.................
I am down 1.2 for a total of 12.6 in 10 weeks.  However, apparently I jinxed myself cause as perdicted I missed 55 by .2!!!!.  I know I shouldn't beat myself up (hence the meeting today).  I've accomplished a lot but for some reason, I won't lie, am a little disappointed.  I guess I need to drown my sorrows in a butterfinger cupcake in 2 days.  No, just kidding on the last line I will drown my sorrows in maybe a few bites of one though.  

I just want to say this thread has been a great support to me and you guys are the best!!!! No one else gets the struggle like everyone here.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

So here's what I'm eating today...

I had a WW chocolate smoothie for breakfast.  I make mine with 1 cup of milk and 1/2 cup of water.  To that, I added strawberries, a banana, some ice, come cocoa powder and a little bit of sugar.  I think next time I'll just use half a banana.  The whole banana was a bit overpowering.

For lunch, I'm having a sausage, a fried egg, veggies, fruit and milk.

For supper, we're having Pork Kabobs, grilled zucchini (that's where my 2 oils will be) basmati rice, beets and likely another vegetable. 

I'll have fruit and yogurt for a snack at some point.

I plan my meals out from Wednesday to Tuesday.  I find it easier to stick to my points that way.  I've got a little hump in my week this week, however.  I'm going scrapbooking for the whole day (10am - 10pm) on Saturday and they will be providing lunch, snacks and supper.  I've heard they're having lasagna for supper ,  . I'll guess I'll just try to save most of my WPA points for that.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

sjms71 said:


> Ok, well I jumped on this thread 10 weeks ago looking for extra support for my 10lbs in 10 weeks before disney Challenge.  Today is week 10.................
> I am down 1.2 for a total of 12.6 in 10 weeks.  However, apparently I jinxed myself cause as perdicted I missed 55 by .2!!!!.  I know I shouldn't beat myself up (hence the meeting today).  I've accomplished a lot but for some reason, I won't lie, am a little disappointed.  I guess I need to drown my sorrows in a butterfinger cupcake in 2 days.  No, just kidding on the last line I will drown my sorrows in maybe a few bites of one though.
> 
> I just want to say this thread has been a great support to me and you guys are the best!!!! No one else gets the struggle like everyone here.





I don't blame you for being disappointed, Stephanie.  I would be too.  Just watch what you eat today and that .2 will likely be gone tomorrow morning.  You're not leaving today, right?  It will be gone before you go so dont worry about it not being _"official"._  I know its easy for me to say that because it's not happening to me but looking at it this way may help.

You certainly have accomplished a lot!  This thread is a great source of support and you've been giving a lot of it!  So go to Disney knowing that you're _unoffically_ at 55 lbs and have a bite of that cupcake as a celebration!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

natashag76 said:


> Would you guys share your favorite FF substitutes?  I have yet to find anything that doesn't taste weird.  I've learned to cook my whole wheat pasta to death to make it palatable, but what about sauces, dips, etc?  Thanks!




I also fry with non stick spray and chicken broth.  That helps to reduce points during the cooking process by reducing the amount of oil or sometimes eliminating it altogether.


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

rodeo65 said:


> We have discussed this many times at our meetings.  Naked WIs with the scales being moved into the bathroom and a really loooong cable to reach the computers at the front.


I think that is a great idea.  The first time I did WW there was a lady who weighed in with only her bikini on.


robinb said:


> I ate 7 points yesterday.  2 eggs, cream for my coffee (I don't do FF "cream"), 1 piece of toast and 1 t of natural peanut butter.  I think that 7 points for breakfast is perfectly OK for someone who had 20+ daily points to eat in a day.  You really don't want to skimp on breakfast or you'll be too hungry by lunch and overeat.  Or ... at least that's what happens to me!
> 
> Today it was only 5 points: 1 C 10-grain "oatmeal", coffee & cream, 1 banana.


I can't skimp on breakfast either, I will be starving at lunch and eat way too much or I will eat some of the kids snacks and they aren't healthy.  I work at a preschool and the parents bring snacks to share.  Cheez it crackers are bad. . . but so yummy!


CdnBuzzFan said:


> Wait a minute... YOU GUYS HAVE COMPUTERS???!  How does that work?


We have computers too, I visit a corporate Weight Watchers Center.


sjms71 said:


> Ok, well I jumped on this thread 10 weeks ago looking for extra support for my 10lbs in 10 weeks before disney Challenge.  Today is week 10.................
> I am down 1.2 for a total of 12.6 in 10 weeks.  However, apparently I jinxed myself cause as perdicted I missed 55 by .2!!!!.  I know I shouldn't beat myself up (hence the meeting today).  I've accomplished a lot but for some reason, I won't lie, am a little disappointed.  I guess I need to drown my sorrows in a butterfinger cupcake in 2 days.  No, just kidding on the last line I will drown my sorrows in maybe a few bites of one though.
> 
> I just want to say this thread has been a great support to me and you guys are the best!!!! No one else gets the struggle like everyone here.


I have been there!  When I weighed in hoping to earn my 50 pound medal I missed it by .2 also.  All I could say was "I should have taken off my socks, I should have taken off my socks!"  My next weigh in was the Wed. after Easter and it helped me stay on track over the holiday. I earned my Medal, and I wear sandals to every weigh in since!


----------



## Wonders10

Hi everyone,

Congrats to everyone who just had weigh-ins!  

I'm home early today and its really strange to be home and have so much of the afternoon left.  I'm really looking forward to my weigh in tomorrow morning.  My "sneak-peek" this morning made me pretty happy.  I want my daily points to drop!

When I went to WW meetings, I always wore the same exact outfit every week - living in Florida I could get away with wearing shorts year round.  Now I just do it at home - PJ top only.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

Dreamer & Wisher said:


> We have computers too, I visit a corporate Weight Watchers Center.
> 
> I have been there!  When I weighed in hoping to earn my 50 pound medal I missed it by .2 also.  All I could say was "I should have taken off my socks, I should have taken off my socks!"  My next weigh in was the Wed. after Easter and it helped me stay on track over the holiday. I earned my Medal, and I wear sandals to every weigh in since!



I weigh in at a WW Center too but WW Canada is a little behind the times with technological progress.

Cute story!


----------



## sjms71

CdnBuzzFan said:


> I don't blame you for being disappointed, Stephanie.  I would be too.  Just watch what you eat today and that .2 will likely be gone tomorrow morning.  You're not leaving today, right?  It will be gone before you go so dont worry about it not being _"official"._  I know its easy for me to say that because it's not happening to me but looking at it this way may help.
> 
> You certainly have accomplished a lot!  This thread is a great source of support and you've been giving a lot of it!  So go to Disney knowing that you're _unoffically_ at 55 lbs and have a bite of that cupcake as a celebration!



Thanks, I know that in my head but, it feels so good to hear it from someone else.  We drive tomorrow so Saturday will be our first official day.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

sjms71 said:


> Thanks, I know that in my head but, it feels so good to hear it from someone else.  We drive tomorrow so Saturday will be our first official day.



How long is it going to take you to get there?  Two weeks at Disney would be a dream for me!  Have a great time and enjoy yourself.  Check in if you can but dont feel you have to -- you'll be on vacation you know.  Just don't forget about us after you get back.


----------



## canadadisney

sjms71 said:


> Ok, well I jumped on this thread 10 weeks ago looking for extra support for my 10lbs in 10 weeks before disney Challenge.  Today is week 10.................
> I am down 1.2 for a total of 12.6 in 10 weeks.  However, apparently I jinxed myself cause as perdicted I missed 55 by .2!!!!.  I know I shouldn't beat myself up (hence the meeting today).  I've accomplished a lot but for some reason, I won't lie, am a little disappointed.  I guess I need to drown my sorrows in a butterfinger cupcake in 2 days.  No, just kidding on the last line I will drown my sorrows in maybe a few bites of one though.
> 
> I just want to say this thread has been a great support to me and you guys are the best!!!! No one else gets the struggle like everyone here.


YOU ARE DOING AMAZING!!!!! ... and ... you are going to Disney World!!!!! Have a great time and keep a smile on your face!


----------



## sjms71

CdnBuzzFan said:


> How long is it going to take you to get there?  Two weeks at Disney would be a dream for me!  Have a great time and enjoy yourself.  Check in if you can but dont feel you have to -- you'll be on vacation you know.  Just don't forget about us after you get back.



It takes about 9hrs with stops.  It sounds like a lot but it's a very easy drive especially from NC.  Before DH's job transfered us to NC from our home in New Jersey the drive was like 20 hrs.  My hubby is going to work until 10:30 and we will leave and get there about 8pm.  We are staying in 
Lake Buena Vista one night then off to POP.   When DH said lets go for 2 wks I almost fell over. We are buying AP's again this year.  Our kids go to year round school so they go to school for 9 weeks then they are off for usually 3weeks sometimes more.  So, makes it nice for traveling.  Plus DH gets like 6 weeks vacation and he will not have a stay home vacation, he refuses.  Next year will be our last September though.  My oldest will be in 
8th grade and will be going into high school.  That will return to the regular traditional school schedule.  

I'll have my phone that gets all that fun stuff like emails and internet so easy to post and keep in touch 



canadadisney said:


> YOU ARE DOING AMAZING!!!!! ... and ... you are going to Disney World!!!!! Have a great time and keep a smile on your face!



Thank you, thank you, thank you!!!! It's so great that we have been so many times to Disney and my 10 & 12 year old act like they are going for the first time.


----------



## postesf

It's official... I joined Weight Watchers tonight.  I did the buy one month, get one free deal.  DH is going to do it too...along with me, but not actually joining.  The bad thing is that there are really no meetings that work for me.  I will weigh in on Wed at 5:30s, but can't stay for the meeting because I have to teach water aerobics at 6:00.  But...here goes!  Let's hope it works!!!

Stacie


----------



## sjms71

postesf said:


> It's official... I joined Weight Watchers tonight.  I did the buy one month, get one free deal.  DH is going to do it too...along with me, but not actually joining.  The bad thing is that there are really no meetings that work for me.  I will weigh in on Wed at 5:30s, but can't stay for the meeting because I have to teach water aerobics at 6:00.  But...here goes!  Let's hope it works!!!
> 
> Stacie



Welcome Stacie!!  Good luck, oh and by the way I'll let you in on a little secret.....it does work .  Where are you from in NC?


----------



## Wonders10

Good Morning WW people!

I did it!  I lost 1.8 this week...the 2nd number changed!  

I'm giving myself a little freedom today (I usually allow a treat or two and not quite as obsessive measuring on weigh in day) but Saturday and Sunday I will be back to counting points like a crazy person.  My goal is to not slack on the weekends, like I've been doing.


----------



## sjms71

Wonders10 said:


> Good Morning WW people!
> 
> I did it!  I lost 1.8 this week...the 2nd number changed!
> 
> I'm giving myself a little freedom today (I usually allow a treat or two and not quite as obsessive measuring on weigh in day) but Saturday and Sunday I will be back to counting points like a crazy person.  My goal is to not slack on the weekends, like I've been doing.



 Great Job!!!.  I allow myself a little freedom on weigh in day too and track on weekends but as I have said those darn BLT's.  Again, good Job!!


----------



## robinb

postesf said:


> It's official... I joined Weight Watchers tonight.  I did the buy one month, get one free deal.  DH is going to do it too...along with me, but not actually joining.  The bad thing is that there are really no meetings that work for me.  I will weigh in on Wed at 5:30s, but can't stay for the meeting because I have to teach water aerobics at 6:00.  But...here goes!  Let's hope it works!!!


Welcome!  And kudos for getting your DH to do it with you.  Mine travels on business and won't even try.  It's too bad about the meetings.  Do you have a main center where you live?  Maybe you can ask them if you can crash someone else's WW at work program. 



Wonders10 said:


> Good Morning WW people!
> 
> I did it!  I lost 1.8 this week...the 2nd number changed!
> 
> I'm giving myself a little freedom today (I usually allow a treat or two and not quite as obsessive measuring on weigh in day) but Saturday and Sunday I will be back to counting points like a crazy person.  My goal is to not slack on the weekends, like I've been doing.


Yay for you!  

My WI is later today.  The WDW DDP weight has been very stubborn.  I went from the Simply Filling method back to counting points on Monday since I needed to put my nose back on the grindstone.  I subtracted the daily & weeklies allowance from the weekend and then started tracking.  I have 3.5 weekly points left over.  I don't know if I'll see a negative number change in the scale or not ... I'll report back in a couple hours.


----------



## Brae's Mom

Congrats to all of those with weight losses at their weigh ins this week.  Isn't it great when the scale smiles on you?

Stephanie - I completely understand why you feel a little disappointed but you've probably lost the .2 overnight and can go off on vacation on a high knowing that you have accomplished what you set out to do!  Way to go!!!!

Wanted to let you know that I just "experienced" a Vita Top and all I have to say is  to whoever invented these little bites of diet heaven!!!!  That will be a good breakfast from now on and only ONE point.  Holy Canola's that thing was good.  I mean you can tell it isn't real chocolate, but for what it is......it's good!!!!!

Anyway, I was almost going to cheat and have a sausage biscuit and hashbrown from good 'ole Mickey D's this morning, but I put the breaks on and hauled into my grocery store and picked up a banana some vita tops and some granola bars instead!!  YAY me!!!!!  

Hope everyone has a great day and Stephanie I hope you have a great vacation!!!!!


----------



## sjms71

Brae's Mom said:


> Congrats to all of those with weight losses at their weigh ins this week.  Isn't it great when the scale smiles on you?
> 
> Stephanie - I completely understand why you feel a little disappointed but you've probably lost the .2 overnight and can go off on vacation on a high knowing that you have accomplished what you set out to do!  Way to go!!!!
> 
> Wanted to let you know that I just "experienced" a Vita Top and all I have to say is  to whoever invented these little bites of diet heaven!!!!  That will be a good breakfast from now on and only ONE point.  Holy Canola's that thing was good.  I mean you can tell it isn't real chocolate, but for what it is......it's good!!!!!
> 
> Anyway, I was almost going to cheat and have a sausage biscuit and hashbrown from good 'ole Mickey D's this morning, but I put the breaks on and hauled into my grocery store and picked up a banana some vita tops and some granola bars instead!!  YAY me!!!!!
> 
> Hope everyone has a great day and Stephanie I hope you have a great vacation!!!!!



Thank you so much on the well wishes, both for my weight loss and vacation.  

Vitatops:  I know I'm eating a banana nut as I type.  I just wish I could find a better variety in the stores.  On amazon they have sugar free, peanut butter  and bunch more I can't get .  They are a great quick breakfast and snack.  Microwave the chocolate with a little low fat cool wip or ice cream, oh yeah.  

I'll be off in a few hours but will be checking in. 

Robinb:  Good luck today


----------



## robinb

I'm back from my weigh-in and I had a big fat ZERO.  I am looking on the bright side ... I didn't GAIN weight .  I'll have to wait until next week for the pumpkin spice lattes that everyone is talking about on the boards.  A stop at Starbucks for a skinny latte after my meeting is my reward for losing.

My leader is the local "Weight Watcher Ambassador" and she did a segment on our local early news show yesterday morning.  Here is the video if anyone is interested in seeing what she looks like.  I really like her a LOT.

http://www.wkow.com/Global/story.asp?S=13164320


----------



## natashag76

Ok, so this is day #3.  I made this great veggie soup that comes out to .5 pts per cup.   Then I put a 1/2 cup of whole wheat pasta on the bottom and dig in.  I had two servings for lunch totaling a whopping 4 pts for my lunch.  And I'm stuffed.  So, did I do this right?  Am I really going to lose weight if my insides are sloshing around after a bowl of soup?  I hope this post makes sense to all you well seasoned "watchers."  Thanks!


----------



## Sandi

natashag76 said:


> Ok, so this is day #3.  I made this great veggie soup that comes out to .5 pts per cup.   Then I put a 1/2 cup of whole wheat pasta on the bottom and dig in.  I had two servings for lunch totaling a whopping 4 pts for my lunch.  And I'm stuffed.  So, did I do this right?  Am I really going to lose weight if my insides are sloshing around after a bowl of soup?  I hope this post makes sense to all you well seasoned "watchers."  Thanks!



Yup.  If you're measuring and counting things right, you're doing it right.  Don't just eyeball the half cup of pasta -- really measure it.  That is where I have problems.  If you're only on day 3, you're probably being faithful and using measuring cups.  In a few weeks, you'll think you can just tell by looking and, lo and behold, your 1/2 cup sneaks up to nearly a cup!  (Funny how it never goes down to 1/4 cup!)  

Anyway, the veggie soup is a life saver for a lot of us.  I think the WW zero point soup is great.  But at some point it has calories and you have to count the points.  Sounds like you found your own recipe and are counting.

I'd say you're doing great!


----------



## natashag76

Thanks Sandi!  And yes, my little blue measuring cups have been a place of honor in my kitchen for easier access


----------



## mrzrich

New find at Publix tonight.  In the deli section in the area with the prepackaged deli salads, the had a sign "TRY OUR NEW WEIGHT WATCHERS SALADS"

They had Coleslaw 1pt, Potato Salad 2pts, and Macaroni Salad 4pts.  Thsese points are for 2/3 cup. 

I bought the Potato and Macaroni salads.  I ate 1/3 cup servings.  (Half the suggested serving size was plenty for me.)  They tasted pretty good.

Bonus was they were only 99 cents!  I really think this is an introductory price though.


----------



## Wonders10

mrzrich said:


> New find at Publix tonight.  In the deli section in the area with the prepackaged deli salads, the had a sign "TRY OUR NEW WEIGHT WATCHERS SALADS"
> 
> They had Coleslaw 1pt, Potato Salad 2pts, and Macaroni Salad 4pts.  Thsese points 2/3 cup.
> 
> I bought the Potato and Macaroni salads.  I ate 1/3 cup servings.  (Half the suggested servine size was plenty for me.)  They tasted pretty good.
> 
> Bonus was they were only 99 cents!  I really think this is an introductory price though.



Oh I would love to try these...too bad my Publix lives in the dark ages and is usually one of the last stores around here to carry any of the special food finds.  I'm assuming since it is Publix, you are in Florida or Georgia...mind if I ask where?


----------



## Sandi

Not everyone would see this as a success, but I'm now merely "overweight."  Last night it was raining hard, so I couldn't go for a walk after work.  I decided to get on the Wii and do Wii Fit, which I haven't done since May (I'm an outdoors gal in the summer).  Well, my little Mii is now just chubby instead of fat.  I'm no longer obese on Wii. 

The WW salads sound good.


----------



## mrzrich

Wonders10 said:


> Oh I would love to try these...too bad my Publix lives in the dark ages and is usually one of the last stores around here to carry any of the special food finds.  I'm assuming since it is Publix, you are in Florida or Georgia...mind if I ask where?



Yup, I'm in Florida


----------



## rodeo65

This week's WI and another .4 down.  I wish it was faster but at least going in the right direction.

Funny though that the meeting was about exactly this.  .2, .4, .6, .8 - why aren't we happy with those results?

I am, just wanting a good solid 1.6 week.  I started walking the kids to the bus last week - 8 minutes 4x per day and I know it's said that those little increments add up to the 30 minutes I need but I sometimes question that.  I guess I keep thinking I need to be pushing and sweating for those 30 minutes solid.  I do walk at a fast pace - the kids have to keep running to catch up.

Got my slow cooker out this week since it's getting cooler.  I LOOOOVE throwing some meat and veggies in it in the morning and cleaning the kitchen and then that night it's all ready and waiting!


----------



## sjms71

hey ww peeps, i'm here!  checked in this morning and our room was ready.  weather is warm but very pleasant, .check in later


----------



## Wonders10

sjms71 said:


> hey ww peeps, i'm here!  checked in this morning and our room was ready.  weather is warm but very pleasant, .check in later



Have a great vacation!

I did my grocery shopping today...and I found the cold WW salads at Publix!  I couldn't believe it!  Was going to try them with my late lunch/early dinner, but I forgot.  I only saw the Potato salad and cole slaw though.  I am stuffed now from my dinner - a burger on the George Foreman put on an Arnold sandwich thin and Ore Ida hash browns cooked in a frying pan - a little over 1 cup is just 1 point!  

I'm curious - how many points do you count your hamburger patty, if you make them at home, not out at a restaurant.  The meat was lean ground sirloin.  In all my years counting points I've always second guessed myself with this one - am I counting too much?  Too little?


----------



## sjms71

Hey all, had a fun day. We hung around the pool and stuff.  Hollywood Studios is on for tomorrow.  Ate at Chef Mickeys.  Didn't over do it.  Just has a tast of most things.  Grabbed only one of those mini cheesecakes for dessert however, I did go back for a second one .  Believe it or not I am going to get up tomorrow morning and run around the resort at 6:30 am.  

Ok, so I'm jealous I don't have a publix.


----------



## daisy2jae

DH and I joined yesterday.  We've followed the programs years ago and worked.  However we stopped and put the weight back on.  DH has 42lbs to lose and I have 41 lbs to go.  We're also training for the WDW Half Marathon.  We've been burning calories like crazy with our running but we haven't been eating the way we should.  We're hoping to put WW with our running and we'll lose the weight.  Looking forward to getting tips from everyone.  The hardest part will be meals for us.  I'm a terrible cook and not good at receipes.


----------



## Wonders10

daisy2jae said:


> DH and I joined yesterday.  We've followed the programs years ago and worked.  However we stopped and put the weight back on.  DH has 42lbs to lose and I have 41 lbs to go.  We're also training for the WDW Half Marathon.  We've been burning calories like crazy with our running but we haven't been eating the way we should.  We're hoping to put WW with our running and we'll lose the weight.  Looking forward to getting tips from everyone.  The hardest part will be meals for us.  I'm a terrible cook and not good at receipes.





That's great about the half marathon!  I've always wanted to be a runner, but I have a bad ankle (from a fracture requiring surgery in high school) and running has never been fun for me.  

I don't think I'm a terrible cook, I just don't like it so I understand your worry about cooking meals.  I've jsut recently gotten a George Foreman grill, enough for 2 people to cook their meat on it and it has been a godsend for me.  I just throw it on there and in 10 minutes or so, its done.  I will pair whatever meat I'm having with a baked potato or baked sweet potato (the kind in the microwaveable packaging) and a veggie...or on some nights, just a big salad, no potato.  It's not so much following a recipe as it is putting some food options together.  I usually have one frozen dinner a week, just for my sanity, along with a salad or an additional 0 point vegetable.  Good luck and welcome!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

sjms71 said:


> Hey all, had a fun day. We hung around the pool and stuff.  Hollywood Studios is on for tomorrow.  Ate at Chef Mickeys.  Didn't over do it.  Just has a tast of most things.  Grabbed only one of those mini cheesecakes for dessert however, I did go back for a second one .  Believe it or not I am going to get up tomorrow morning and run around the resort at 6:30 am.
> 
> Ok, so I'm jealous I don't have a publix.



So...how was your run this morning??


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

rodeo65 said:


> This week's WI and another .4 down.  I wish it was faster but at least going in the right direction.
> 
> Funny though that the meeting was about exactly this.  .2, .4, .6, .8 - why aren't we happy with those results?
> 
> I am, just wanting a good solid 1.6 week.  I started walking the kids to the bus last week - 8 minutes 4x per day and I know it's said that those little increments add up to the 30 minutes I need but I sometimes question that.  I guess I keep thinking I need to be pushing and sweating for those 30 minutes solid.  I do walk at a fast pace - the kids have to keep running to catch up.
> 
> Got my slow cooker out this week since it's getting cooler.  I LOOOOVE throwing some meat and veggies in it in the morning and cleaning the kitchen and then that night it's all ready and waiting!



This was our meeting topic too.  Our leader brought in potatoes to show us just what each of those weights looked like.  It was an excellent visual.

.4 is almost half a pound.  I know we'd all like it to come off a lot faster but remember:  we can expect to lose *half a pound* to 2 pounds per week and we sometimes forget that half a pound is what we can expect.  Dont be too disapointed that it wasn't 1.6.  You're doing the right thing because it's .4 in the right direction.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

postesf said:


> It's official... I joined Weight Watchers tonight.  I did the buy one month, get one free deal.  DH is going to do it too...along with me, but not actually joining.  The bad thing is that there are really no meetings that work for me.  I will weigh in on Wed at 5:30s, but can't stay for the meeting because I have to teach water aerobics at 6:00.  But...here goes!  Let's hope it works!!!
> 
> Stacie



Welcome!  Hope you can find a meeting.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

daisy2jae said:


> DH and I joined yesterday.  We've followed the programs years ago and worked.  However we stopped and put the weight back on.  DH has 42lbs to lose and I have 41 lbs to go.  We're also training for the WDW Half Marathon.  We've been burning calories like crazy with our running but we haven't been eating the way we should.  We're hoping to put WW with our running and we'll lose the weight.  Looking forward to getting tips from everyone.  The hardest part will be meals for us.  I'm a terrible cook and not good at receipes.



Welcome, Daisy2jae!  Good luck on your weight loss goals.  Training for the 1/2 marathon should help with the calories and getting in your exercise.  WW should be able to help with your meals.  Let us know what we can do to help.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

Wonders10 said:


> That's great about the half marathon!  I've always wanted to be a runner, but I have a bad ankle (from a fracture requiring surgery in high school) and running has never been fun for me.
> 
> I don't think I'm a terrible cook, I just don't like it so I understand your worry about cooking meals.  I've jsut recently gotten a George Foreman grill, enough for 2 people to cook their meat on it and it has been a godsend for me.  I just throw it on there and in 10 minutes or so, its done.  I will pair whatever meat I'm having with a baked potato or baked sweet potato (the kind in the microwaveable packaging) and a veggie...or on some nights, just a big salad, no potato.  It's not so much following a recipe as it is putting some food options together.  I usually have one frozen dinner a week, just for my sanity, along with a salad or an additional 0 point vegetable.  Good luck and welcome!



I've got a GF grill, too, but since it has no heat setting, I kept burning my meat on it so now I only us it one a week or so for grilling zucchini.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

Wonders10 said:


> I'm curious - how many points do you count your hamburger patty, if you make them at home, not out at a restaurant.  The meat was lean ground sirloin.  In all my years counting points I've always second guessed myself with this one - am I counting too much?  Too little?



I always have trouble with this one, too.  The food list in the 2010 Pocket Guide says that Ground beef (cooked) is 3 points for 125ml / ½ cup / 60g / 2oz for the beef that is 85% lean.  I dont know how to tell if ground beef is 95%, 90% or 85% lean so I use the lowest lean % just to be on the safe side.  Then I just weigh the patty after I've cooked it and decide what the total points value is.

For Sirloin, it says that 60g / 2oz of trimmed sirloin is 3 points cooked, however, strip sirloin is 125g / 4oz for 5 points.  I find the meat part of this journey to be very confusing.


----------



## sjms71

CdnBuzzFan said:


> So...how was your run this morning??



run was good did't want to get up but did.  proud of myself had salad with chicken for lunch at pizza planet then ate the dreaed butterfinger cupcake.  Now on a sugar high.


----------



## Wonders10

CdnBuzzFan said:


> I've got a GF grill, too, but since it has no heat setting, I kept burning my meat on it so now I only us it one a week or so for grilling zucchini.



I burnt my meat more when I cooked them in a frying pan!

I just set a timer for the lowest time the booklet says and check on it when it goes off.  So far so good, although I came closer to have some very well done chicken breasts last week.  



CdnBuzzFan said:


> I always have trouble with this one, too.  The food list in the 2010 Pocket Guide says that Ground beef (cooked) is 3 points for 125ml / ½ cup / 60g / 2oz for the beef that is 85% lean.  I dont know how to tell if ground beef is 95%, 90% or 85% lean so I use the lowest lean % just to be on the safe side.  Then I just weigh the patty after I've cooked it and decide what the total points value is.
> 
> For Sirloin, it says that 60g / 2oz of trimmed sirloin is 3 points cooked, however, strip sirloin is 125g / 4oz for 5 points.  I find the meat part of this journey to be very confusing.



I've always counted a hamburger as 5, but the WW books make it sound like it should be closer to 4.  Yesterday I counted it as 4.  I guess in the long run, 1 pt here or there miscalculated won't hurt me...it's for this reason I don't eat hamburgers very often.  I hate eating food that I don't know the exact points for.


----------



## Wonders10

sjms71 said:


> run was good did't want to get up but did.  proud of myself had salad with chicken for lunch at pizza planet then ate the dreaed butterfinger cupcake.  Now on a sugar high.



Good for you for working out on vacation!  I always tell myself the walking in the parks and pool time is enough.

And great choice for lunch - think about how many points you saved eating that salad instead of a pizza or something else like that.  Makes the cupcake seem not so bad.  It all balances out.


----------



## robinb

Wonders10 said:


> I've always counted a hamburger as 5, but the WW books make it sound like it should be closer to 4.  Yesterday I counted it as 4.  I guess in the long run, 1 pt here or there miscalculated won't hurt me...it's for this reason I don't eat hamburgers very often.  I hate eating food that I don't know the exact points for.


I also count it as 5 because it's 5 as a "filling food".


----------



## sjms71

Wonders10 said:


> Good for you for working out on vacation!  I always tell myself the walking in the parks and pool time is enough.
> 
> And great choice for lunch - think about how many points you saved eating that salad instead of a pizza or something else like that.  Makes the cupcake seem not so bad.  It all balances out.



Thanks!  I was surprised only walked 6.80 miles at Hollywood Studios today.  That's an average day at home.  I really hate exercise for the most part but it's such a part of my daily routine I can't stop.  Just came back from fantasmic.  Tomorrow is Magic Kingdom.  We will go to Crystal Palace for dinner.  Not sure what for lunch though. 


Can't help on the burger topic.  I usually don't eat hamburgers.  Love the Butterball fresh turkey burger patties.  They are 3 points each.  Cook them on my George Forman grill.  Then either add a little tzatziki or a few slices of avocado.  Ok, Night all I'll try and post tomorrow.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

It's a very quiet Monday on the thread today.  How did everyone's weekend go?  Mine wasn't too bad this time.  I was scrapbooking at a store on Saturday from 10am to 10pm.  They provided lunch but I brought my own chicken sandwich because I knew they would be having lasagna for supper.  They also had chips, chocolate covered almonds and Timbits (donut holes) all of which I avoided and I had one small spoonful of the really good chocolate cake from M&M's that was for dessert.  

Sunday was the day that I had the munchies so I tried to snack on fruit to keep me full.  I've been doing that all week actually.  Just snacking on fruit instead of other things.  It seems to be working because I've been feeling full most of the time.  I'm expecting good things at the scale this week!


----------



## Wonders10

Hi everyone,

My weekend was pretty good and my pre-pre weigh in showed a loss, but then I sort of blew it.  Well not totally blew it I hope.  I ate McDonalds.  It's that time of the month and I'm just craving junk and comfort food, plus I'm insanely stressed and busy at work.  Insanely busy.  So I guess I'm just looking for some comfort.  I knew I shouldn't have been ordering it when I was ordering it.  And when I was eating it.  But I did anyway.  The plus is that I have not eaten many points up to that point yet so maybe I'm still sort of ok with my points, especially since I still have lots of my weekly allowance left although I don't want to use anymore of them this week.  I think I will still be ok, but as I start losing more and more I don't think I'm going to be able to get away with these little slip ups during the week.


----------



## mrzrich

Weekend was busy.  Had to work yesterday.  Stayed on track pretty much all weekend.

So far today I had

Breakfast 
Bagel Thin 1
1/4 cup egg beaters 1
Ham 1
1/2 Slice 2% American 1


Snack 
Raw baby carrots 0
FF Ranch 1

Lunch
1 oz thin sliced Hillshire Farms Pastrami 1
2 slices Thin Rye Bread 2
Grape Tomatoes 0

Total so far today 8

Which leaves 16 for tonight.

Dinner will be Turkey Kielbasa with Mrs. T's Pierogies! YUMMY


----------



## Wonders10

mrzrich said:


> Dinner will be Turkey Kielbasa with Mrs. T's Pierogies! YUMMY




I've had that same dinner before!  Although I usually will make some sauerkraut too...although not the day before weigh in!


----------



## daisy2jae

I've done WW before.  I remember the first week or so being hard.  Changing my bad habits with good ones.  However I don't remember my head pounding like this.  I'm trying to stay away from all pop.  Training for the WDW 1/2 Marathon and pop is something I should stay away from.  I'm thinking I may have to break down and drink a coke to get rid of this!  I don't want to waste the points on it though.  I'm also having one of those days where I want to cuddle with a blanket and some comfort food.  I wish I didn't like sweets!  It's only the 3rd day and I'm struggling to stay on track.  I guess I'm just feeling sorry for myself.


----------



## Brae's Mom

Had a GREAT weekend.  I'm expecting good things from the scale at my weigh in in the morning.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

daisy2jae said:


> I've done WW before.  I remember the first week or so being hard.  Changing my bad habits with good ones.  However I don't remember my head pounding like this.  I'm trying to stay away from all pop.  Training for the WDW 1/2 Marathon and pop is something I should stay away from.  I'm thinking I may have to break down and drink a coke to get rid of this!  I don't want to waste the points on it though.  I'm also having one of those days where I want to cuddle with a blanket and some comfort food.  I wish I didn't like sweets!  It's only the 3rd day and I'm struggling to stay on track.  I guess I'm just feeling sorry for myself.



Are you using your 35 Weekly Allowance Points?  You could always dip into those if you need to.


----------



## mrzrich

daisy2jae said:


> I've done WW before.  I remember the first week or so being hard.  Changing my bad habits with good ones.  However I don't remember my head pounding like this.  I'm trying to stay away from all pop.  Training for the WDW 1/2 Marathon and pop is something I should stay away from.  I'm thinking I may have to break down and drink a coke to get rid of this!  I don't want to waste the points on it though.  I'm also having one of those days where I want to cuddle with a blanket and some comfort food.  I wish I didn't like sweets!  It's only the 3rd day and I'm struggling to stay on track.  I guess I'm just feeling sorry for myself.



Can you share a typical day with us? Perhaps it would help us see where you are having trouble.


----------



## Sandi

Wonders10 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> My weekend was pretty good and my pre-pre weigh in showed a loss, but then I sort of blew it.  Well not totally blew it I hope.  I ate McDonalds.  It's that time of the month and I'm just craving junk and comfort food, plus I'm insanely stressed and busy at work.  Insanely busy.  So I guess I'm just looking for some comfort.  I knew I shouldn't have been ordering it when I was ordering it.  And when I was eating it.  But I did anyway.  The plus is that I have not eaten many points up to that point yet so maybe I'm still sort of ok with my points, especially since I still have lots of my weekly allowance left although I don't want to use anymore of them this week.  I think I will still be ok, but as I start losing more and more I don't think I'm going to be able to get away with these little slip ups during the week.



Don't beat yourself up.  Life is full of challenges and learning to deal with them is how we grow.  If you got back on track, you did not blow it.


----------



## mrzrich

Wonders10 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> My weekend was pretty good and my pre-pre weigh in showed a loss, but then I sort of blew it.  Well not totally blew it I hope.  I ate McDonalds.  It's that time of the month and I'm just craving junk and comfort food, plus I'm insanely stressed and busy at work.  Insanely busy.  So I guess I'm just looking for some comfort.  I knew I shouldn't have been ordering it when I was ordering it.  And when I was eating it.  But I did anyway.  The plus is that I have not eaten many points up to that point yet so maybe I'm still sort of ok with my points, especially since I still have lots of my weekly allowance left although I don't want to use anymore of them this week.  I think I will still be ok, but as I start losing more and more I don't think I'm going to be able to get away with these little slip ups during the week.



Track the slip up, account for it.  You may be ok with your weeklies and APs.  If not, brush yourself off and pick yourself up.  It was just one meal in a week of good eating.  


I eat a McDonalds at least once a week.  I have a small Hamburger 5pts (49 cents Sun and Wed here!)  and Apple dippers. (1pt without the dip 2 pts with the dip)

My job has me on the road all day.  I usually try to pack lunch, but some days are crazy.  I have a "go to" meal at every Fast Food place in town.  That way if I am stuck at lunchtime I know before I step in the door what I am going to order and how many points.

Subway - I usually get a turkey with lots of veggies and no cheese, no mayo and no oil.  If I have the points to spare I get Baked Lays, if not I get apple slices.

Taco Bell - Fresco Taco 3 pts (I often get 2)

Burger King - Whopper Jr no Mayo 6pts with apple fries (like the dippers)

Steak and Shake- 2 mini shooters (3 pts each) with apples and grapes

Wendy's - Small Chili 4 pts or large chili 7pts or jr. hamburger 5pts  (usually have with side salad with light ranch)


----------



## sjms71

Hey all sounds like everyone had a pretty ok weekend food wise.  Can't wait to read about all your successes on the scale this week.  Stay motivated everyone .


----------



## Brae's Mom

sjms71 said:


> Hey all sounds like everyone had a pretty ok weekend food wise.  Can't wait to read about all your successes on the scale this week.  Stay motivated everyone .



Hope you're having a great vacation.  Eat a butterfinger cupcake for me.......or maybe just a bite!!!!!  Thanks for your updates......sounds like you are making great choices and even exercising while there.  I hope I can do that when I go next June.  Can't wait to hear all about your trip.  Are you doing a trip report?


----------



## natashag76

Hi everybody!
Just wanted to say hello and share a bit.  This a.m. I stepped on my scale just to see how my 1st week has been (my official WI is tomorrow a.m.) and according to my scale I'm down 4.5!!   Hopefully the WW scale agrees tomorrow


----------



## Brae's Mom

Just got back from weigh in.  I'm down 8 lbs.  14 pounds in two week ain't too shabby.  But I know this won't continue, so I'm just happy to be having it at the start becasue it is keeping my spirits up.

natashag76:  congrats.....good luck at your weigh in tomorrow.  Doesn't it feel great when the scale likes you!!!!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

natashag76 said:


> Hi everybody!
> Just wanted to say hello and share a bit.  This a.m. I stepped on my scale just to see how my 1st week has been (my official WI is tomorrow a.m.) and according to my scale I'm down 4.5!!   Hopefully the WW scale agrees tomorrow



Excellent!!!  Cant wait to hear the official news tomorrow.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

Brae's Mom said:


> Just got back from weigh in.  I'm down 8 lbs.  14 pounds in two week ain't too shabby.  But I know this won't continue, so I'm just happy to be having it at the start becasue it is keeping my spirits up.



8 pounds??!?!?!  WOW!  I can't even imagine how thrilled you must have been when they told you that!  That's an amazing amount for your second week.  You certainly must be doing something right.     Congratulations, that just awesome!


----------



## Wonders10

Thanks everyone for the encouragment...a small update.  I did track all of my McD's meal, had to dip into the weekly points a little bit but I'm proud that I counted it and didn't let myself ruin the day even more.  Today has been better although all I want to do is snack.  I think that is again due to stress and also due to the fact that I was in student meetings the majority of the day and didn't have time to do my usually morning munchies and lunch routine.  Although I did have all of those packed with me in my classroom, I just had about 15 minutes to scarf down my sandwich before I had to get back to meetings.  Even still, I'm okay with my points.  I'm struggling this week to get my water in...for some reason I can't seem to find the time to drink it, like I've been doing.  And I've been trying to stop drinking a lot past 8 because then I have to wake up in the middle of the night and go to the bathroom and I hate that.  All in all, this is just a really stressful week for me, workwise, and even with my McD's yesterday, I'm super proud of myself for staying on track, journaling and counting all the points and not letting one slip up ruin my whole day or week.  That's how I know I'm really in it this time.  For the record, I have not been able to stay on points for more than a week in over a year.  And even then, I think I struggled.  But I really feel differently about things this time.  It's been about 5 weeks since I started.


----------



## Brae's Mom

CdnBuzzFan said:


> 8 pounds??!?!?!  WOW!  I can't even imagine how thrilled you must have been when they told you that!  That's an amazing amount for your second week.  You certainly must be doing something right.     Congratulations, that just awesome!



Ya I was pretty excited about it.....I still can't believe it.  I know that it won't be like that every week though so I am just enjoying it while it lasts.


----------



## robinb

daisy2jae said:


> I've done WW before.  I remember the first week or so being hard.  Changing my bad habits with good ones.  However I don't remember my head pounding like this.  I'm trying to stay away from all pop.  Training for the WDW 1/2 Marathon and pop is something I should stay away from.  I'm thinking I may have to break down and drink a coke to get rid of this!  I don't want to waste the points on it though.  I'm also having one of those days where I want to cuddle with a blanket and some comfort food.  I wish I didn't like sweets!  It's only the 3rd day and I'm struggling to stay on track.  I guess I'm just feeling sorry for myself.


Did you cut out all caffeine, sugar and white carbs?   I ask because I had the same symptoms when I did Atkins a couple years ago.  It's kind of like a carb detox.  If that's it, it will pass in a couple of days and you'll feel 1000% better when it's done.


----------



## lizzyb

Just rejoined ww online last night. I find it hard to watch what I eat when I am not logging. I've got 15lbs to lose. Wish me luck!


----------



## Brae's Mom

lizzyb said:


> Just rejoined ww online last night. I find it hard to watch what I eat when I am not logging. I've got 15lbs to lose. Wish me luck!



 and good luck!!


----------



## perdidobay

Hi everyone,
 I just joined WW online today. Still learning my way around the website.
Any tips from you all will be appreciated!  I just had a snack of baby carrots-are they really no points? How is that possible?
   I'm about to do 30 minutes on an eliptical machine...I did 30 minutes yesterday and am going to have to work through the soreness I have today. My short term goal is 5% weight loss like they recommend, but long term is to lose 50 lbs, which would put me right in the middle of my recommended weight range.

Reading through some of this thread has given me plenty of motivation- thanks all of you for sharing your experience!


----------



## robinb

lizzyb said:


> Just rejoined ww online last night. I find it hard to watch what I eat when I am not logging. I've got 15lbs to lose. Wish me luck!





perdidobay said:


> Hi everyone,
> I just joined WW online today.


Welcome!




> Still learning my way around the website.
> Any tips from you all will be appreciated!  I just had a snack of baby carrots-are they really no points? How is that possible?


1 point is approximately 50 calories give or take depending on the fat and fiber content.  1 cup of carrots is 52 calories but has 3.5 g of fiber.  That fiber lowers the point value from 1 to 0.  People on WW figure out pretty quickly that higher fiber foods have lower point values.  Which is a good thing since higher fiber foods keep you fuller longer.


----------



## perdidobay

Thanks for the welcome, and explaining the carrots for me. I love raw califlower, I hope it is high in fiber too. Now I'm off the read more of the website!


----------



## Sandi

perdidobay said:


> Thanks for the welcome, and explaining the carrots for me. I love raw califlower, I hope it is high in fiber too. Now I'm off the read more of the website!



Cauliflower is even better than carrots from a WW standpoint.  A cup of raw is 0 points; same with a cup of cooked.  Interestingly, a cup of cooked carrots is one point.  

I had my WI today and I'm down 0.8#.  I hate this slow going at this point.  I have a little more than 10# to my goal and it is taking forever -- one step forward, a half step back.  Oh well, at least I've been going in the right direction the last couple of weeks.  I guess I'll have to up my activity points to see the results I want.

Good luck to everyone else.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

Sandi said:


> Cauliflower is even better than carrots from a WW standpoint.  A cup of raw is 0 points; same with a cup of cooked.  Interestingly, a cup of cooked carrots is one point.
> 
> I had my WI today and I'm down 0.8#.  I hate this slow going at this point.  I have a little more than 10# to my goal and it is taking forever -- one step forward, a half step back.  Oh well, at least I've been going in the right direction the last couple of weeks.  I guess I'll have to up my activity points to see the results I want.
> 
> Good luck to everyone else.



  Congrats on the success this week.  You're right -- it's in the right direction and it's also what you can expect to lose if you're following the program correctly so dont let it get you down.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

Welcome lizzyb and perdidobay.  Good luck on the program to both of you and remember that journalling is a very important step in weight loss.  Even Dr Oz recommends it!

I had my weigh-in today.  I'm down 2.2  .  I finally ended the eat-a-thon and snacked on lots of fruit and added lots of vegetables to lunch and dinner this week.  I think that helped me feel fuller longer so I wasn't grabbing for the high points foods between meals.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

Wonders10 said:


> Thanks everyone for the encouragment...a small update.  I did track all of my McD's meal, had to dip into the weekly points a little bit but I'm proud that I counted it and didn't let myself ruin the day even more.  Today has been better although all I want to do is snack.  I think that is again due to stress and also due to the fact that I was in student meetings the majority of the day and didn't have time to do my usually morning munchies and lunch routine.  Although I did have all of those packed with me in my classroom, I just had about 15 minutes to scarf down my sandwich before I had to get back to meetings.  Even still, I'm okay with my points.  I'm struggling this week to get my water in...for some reason I can't seem to find the time to drink it, like I've been doing.  And I've been trying to stop drinking a lot past 8 because then I have to wake up in the middle of the night and go to the bathroom and I hate that.  All in all, this is just a really stressful week for me, workwise, and even with my McD's yesterday, I'm super proud of myself for staying on track, journaling and counting all the points and not letting one slip up ruin my whole day or week.  That's how I know I'm really in it this time.  For the record, I have not been able to stay on points for more than a week in over a year.  And even then, I think I struggled.  But I really feel differently about things this time.  It's been about 5 weeks since I started.



I hope this week is less stressful for you, Wonders10.      Congratulations for being able to journal and stay on program this week through it all.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

Would one of you mind telling me how to do a multi-quote post, please?


----------



## jessrose18

saw the vitatops at target last week in the freezer section, they only had bran cranberry.  does target carry any other flavors that i missed that arent frozen by chance?  I like them though, thanks for the tip


----------



## Sandi

CdnBuzzFan said:


> I had my weigh-in today.  I'm down 2.2  .  I finally ended the eat-a-thon and snacked on lots of fruit and added lots of vegetables to lunch and dinner this week.  I think that helped me feel fuller longer so I wasn't grabbing for the high points foods between meals.



Yea for you!  2.2 is awesome and I bow to your power.


----------



## robinb

Sandi said:


> I had my WI today and I'm down 0.8#.  I hate this slow going at this point.


Congratulations!  I *wish* I would lose that much.  I average about .2-.4 per week.  *sigh*



CdnBuzzFan said:


> I had my weigh-in today.  I'm down 2.2  .


Yes!



CdnBuzzFan said:


> Would one of you mind telling me how to do a multi-quote post, please?



For every post you want to quote, click on this guy: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




 and then on the last post you want to quote click on this guy:


----------



## Sandi

CdnBuzzFan said:


> Would one of you mind telling me how to do a multi-quote post, please?



I've been wondering about this, too.



robinb said:


> For every post you want to quote, click on this guy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and then on the last post you want to quote click on this guy:



Thanks for making it simple to understand Robin.   So easy even I can do it!


----------



## mrzrich

Just back from WI.  Down .2 this week.  That a stick of butter off my hips right?

I've been sick this week, so I'm glad WI went as well as it did.


----------



## lizzyb

Thanks for the warm welcome! I have been eating OP and even getting a few AP in. Hoping for a nice WI on Monday


----------



## sjms71

Good morning everyone!!!!  Just catching up on everyone's weightloss this week.  Sounds like everyone is down, some a little and some a lot.  No matter how much it's still the right step.  Keep going everyone.  And welcome to all our new WW friends on here, good luck!!!  

Vacation is going well.  The last few days I haven't felt good, stomach issues.  My body really isn't happy with what I'm eating.  I mainly have some sort of salad or chicken for lunch and eat my dinner at wherever our reservations are.  However, can't keep up on my water for some reason.  I get a bottle at lunch and order a diet soda with dinner and water.  I have also not walked or ran the last few days cause of not feeling well.  Again, I'm feeling better so may try and get in the pool early and swim some laps tomorrow.  Ok off to Magic Kingdom .


----------



## woz1971

So my boss joined WW about 3 weeks ago and I have been following along and I have lost 3 lbs.  

I have not officially joined myself because meetings times/locations are not doable.  My DH and I both want to lose the better part of 20 lbs before Thanksgiving when we leave for WDW so I have roped him into it  

My DH and I have been having our own Saturday morning weigh in and it seems to be working he is down about 5 lbs. 

Of course he gets almost 10 more points than I do - ugh!


----------



## Sandi

mrzrich said:


> Just back from WI.  Down .2 this week.  That a stick of butter off my hips right?
> 
> I've been sick this week, so I'm glad WI went as well as it did.



That's right.  You have to celebrate the small victories!  Hope you're feeling better soon.



sjms71 said:


> Good morning everyone!!!!  Just catching up on everyone's weightloss this week.  Sounds like everyone is down, some a little and some a lot.  No matter how much it's still the right step.  Keep going everyone.  And welcome to all our new WW friends on here, good luck!!!
> 
> Vacation is going well.  The last few days I haven't felt good, stomach issues.  My body really isn't happy with what I'm eating.  I mainly have some sort of salad or chicken for lunch and eat my dinner at wherever our reservations are.  However, can't keep up on my water for some reason.  I get a bottle at lunch and order a diet soda with dinner and water.  I have also not walked or ran the last few days cause of not feeling well.  Again, I'm feeling better so may try and get in the pool early and swim some laps tomorrow.  Ok off to Magic Kingdom .



I'm glad your vacation is going well, but it's too bad your stomach isn't cooperating.  You can request ice water in cups from any of the quick service locations and they will provide it at no cost.  I do a lot better drinking from a straw than from a bottle (weird, I know).  Maybe that would help you get the water in you?


----------



## k_null81

Sandi said:


> I do a lot better drinking from a straw than from a bottle (weird, I know).  Maybe that would help you get the water in you?



I agree with that.  I prefer to drink my water thru a straw and I like it to be super cold.


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

I have had a rough couple days.  Yesterday I ate too much home made pizza (Veggie Grilled Pizza, recipe from Cooking Light magazine). I tracked it and used up all of my activity points.

Today, we had a wedding shower for the girl I work with and the points added up fast.  I have been feeling under the weather and took a nap after work and then had a bowl of soup for dinner.  Ended up eating 2 extra points.  I don't feel well enough to earn any activity points.  

Weigh-in is tomorrow morning


----------



## Wonders10

I want this week to be over!   Seriously, I am now dealing with work stress and "lady time" all in the same week and literally all I want to do is eat.  Next week will be busy as well but I know my hormones will be better and it shouldn't be as crazy, I hope.  Tomorrow is my weigh day.  I have no idea what it will say.  All week it has been showing a loss until this morning when I was the same as last week so who knows.  As long as it isn't a huge gain (1 lb or more) - then I'll at least feel happy that I made it through this crazy week and can start fresh on Saturday.  

Hope everyone is having better luck than me this week!


----------



## daisy2

Hi Everyone,  I just found this thread.  I have been going to WW for about 6 years off and on.  I finally go my ducks in a row and started working out 6 to 7 days a week and doing the WW program.  It will be  year on October 1st.  I have lost 37 pounds (I know that's not a lot) but for me who doesn't loose weight this is good for me.  I have went from a size 26-28 to a size 16.  It's been a long hall for me.  I have type 2 diabetes and my A1C has dropped from 7.0 to 5.7 that is a big drop.  A1C is a blood test to that averages out your daily blood sugar level in the last 30 days.  So I may have not made big progress in my weight loss but I have made progress health wise.  My knees don't hurt, I am not having the back pain and ankle problems I was having due to my weight.  I wasn't sure if it was okay to post pictures of before or after so if it's okay I will do that on October 1st  if it's okay.  Thanks for letting me ramble on.  You all keep up the good work.


----------



## mrzrich

daisy2 said:


> Hi Everyone,  I just found this thread.  I have been going to WW for about 6 years off and on.  I finally go my ducks in a row and started working out 6 to 7 days a week and doing the WW program.  It will be  year on October 1st.  I have lost 37 pounds (I know that's not a lot) but for me who doesn't loose weight this is good for me.  I have went from a size 26-28 to a size 16.  It's been a long hall for me.  I have type 2 diabetes and my A1C has dropped from 7.0 to 5.7 that is a big drop.  A1C is a blood test to that averages out your daily blood sugar level in the last 30 days.  So I may have not made big progress in my weight loss but I have made progress health wise.  My knees don't hurt, I am not having the back pain and ankle problems I was having due to my weight.  I wasn't sure if it was okay to post pictures of before or after so if it's okay I will do that on October 1st  if it's okay.  Thanks for letting me ramble on.  You all keep up the good work.



Welcome Daisy!


Good job sticking with the program.

We love before and after pictures!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

Good Morning Everyone!  Here's my before and after....

July 2006  (70 pounds ago!)







August 2010


----------



## lizzyb

Working on my meal planning and wondering what is everyone's favorite WW friendly dinner.


----------



## Brae's Mom

Dreamer & Wisher said:


> I have had a rough couple days.  Yesterday I ate too much home made pizza (Veggie Grilled Pizza, recipe from Cooking Light magazine). I tracked it and used up all of my activity points.
> 
> Today, we had a wedding shower for the girl I work with and the points added up fast.  I have been feeling under the weather and took a nap after work and then had a bowl of soup for dinner.  Ended up eating 2 extra points.  I don't feel well enough to earn any activity points.
> 
> Weigh-in is tomorrow morning



Well at least I now know that I am not the only one having a rough week.  You would think that after my 8 pound loss of Tuesday I would be overly motivated to keep it up.  But I have had a rough time since Tuesday.  Though this is my first "time of the month" since I started WW and all I want is chocolate.  I am having the ww chocolate, but I want the whole bag!




Wonders10 said:


> I want this week to be over!   Seriously, I am now dealing with work stress and "lady time" all in the same week and literally all I want to do is eat.  Next week will be busy as well but I know my hormones will be better and it shouldn't be as crazy, I hope.  Tomorrow is my weigh day.  I have no idea what it will say.  All week it has been showing a loss until this morning when I was the same as last week so who knows.  As long as it isn't a huge gain (1 lb or more) - then I'll at least feel happy that I made it through this crazy week and can start fresh on Saturday.
> 
> Hope everyone is having better luck than me this week!



I'm with ya!!



daisy2 said:


> Hi Everyone,  I just found this thread.  I have been going to WW for about 6 years off and on.  I finally go my ducks in a row and started working out 6 to 7 days a week and doing the WW program.  It will be  year on October 1st.  I have lost 37 pounds (I know that's not a lot) but for me who doesn't loose weight this is good for me.  I have went from a size 26-28 to a size 16.  It's been a long hall for me.  I have type 2 diabetes and my A1C has dropped from 7.0 to 5.7 that is a big drop.  A1C is a blood test to that averages out your daily blood sugar level in the last 30 days.  So I may have not made big progress in my weight loss but I have made progress health wise.  My knees don't hurt, I am not having the back pain and ankle problems I was having due to my weight.  I wasn't sure if it was okay to post pictures of before or after so if it's okay I will do that on October 1st  if it's okay.  Thanks for letting me ramble on.  You all keep up the good work.



Congratulations on your loss and getting healthy, after all that is why we are losing the weight to get healthier.  You are proof that it works.  I would love to see your before and afters.



CdnBuzzFan said:


> Good Morning Everyone!  Here's my before and after....
> 
> July 2006  (70 pounds ago!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> August 2010



WOW!!!!  You look fabulous!!!  Great work!!!!


----------



## sjms71

CdnBuzzFan said:


> Good Morning Everyone!  Here's my before and after....
> 
> July 2006  (70 pounds ago!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> August 2010



****Warning**** hot momma alert .  

I know you have heard this from me already but these pictures you can really see how awesome you look.  Isn't it great when your thighs don't touch.  That has been the best part of this trip for me no rubbing thighs .

MK was great yesterday everything had a 5 minute wait.  Off to Hollywood Studios today.


----------



## robinb

CdnBuzzFan said:


> Good Morning Everyone!  Here's my before and after....
> 
> July 2006  (70 pounds ago!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> August 2010


Holy Cow!  You did GREAT!  What an inspiration .


----------



## Sandi

daisy2 said:


> Hi Everyone,  I just found this thread.  I have been going to WW for about 6 years off and on.  I finally go my ducks in a row and started working out 6 to 7 days a week and doing the WW program.  It will be  year on October 1st.  I have lost 37 pounds (I know that's not a lot) but for me who doesn't loose weight this is good for me.  I have went from a size 26-28 to a size 16.  It's been a long hall for me.  I have type 2 diabetes and my A1C has dropped from 7.0 to 5.7 that is a big drop.  A1C is a blood test to that averages out your daily blood sugar level in the last 30 days.  So I may have not made big progress in my weight loss but I have made progress health wise.  My knees don't hurt, I am not having the back pain and ankle problems I was having due to my weight.  I wasn't sure if it was okay to post pictures of before or after so if it's okay I will do that on October 1st  if it's okay.  Thanks for letting me ramble on.  You all keep up the good work.



37 pounds is awesome.  It is the size of a 4 year old child.  That's a tremendous success and something to be proud of.  The other health successes are even better.  They keep telling me that if it comes off slow, you'll be more likely to keep it off long term.



CdnBuzzFan said:


> Good Morning Everyone!  Here's my before and after....
> 
> July 2006  (70 pounds ago!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> August 2010



Wow.  Just wow.  You look great.  Congratulations and thanks for your courage to post.  Very inspiring.


----------



## woz1971

You did great!  I would also like to know what everyone's favorit WW recipe is!


----------



## robinb

Just a quick drive-by.  I removed 1.8 lbs this week .  I celebrated with a skinny Pumpkin Spice latte with no whip at Starbucks.  It was good but too sweet for me.  I think I'll ask for 3/4 shot (if they can do that) next time.   There is a Starbucks near the WW office and I only stop there if I lose weight.  I now need to figure out the points for that bad boy.  

ETA: It was 200 calories with 0 fat, so 4 points .


----------



## debf

Hi Everyone, I had my first weigh in this week. I lost 3.6 lbs. I was happy with that. This time around I have a totally different mind set about loosing weight. I do exercise every day. This morning I walked about 5 miles.Then came home and cleaned 3 bathrooms.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

Brae's Mom said:


> WOW!!!!  You look fabulous!!!  Great work!!!!



Thank you.  





sjms71 said:


> ****Warning**** hot momma alert .
> 
> I know you have heard this from me already but these pictures you can really see how awesome you look.  Isn't it great when your thighs don't touch.  That has been the best part of this trip for me no rubbing thighs .
> 
> MK was great yesterday everything had a 5 minute wait.  Off to Hollywood Studios today.



I like that the legs of my shorts don't bunch up anymore.  It's nice not to have to be pulling them down every time I take a few steps.

You sound like you're feeling better today.  I hope you get to ride Toy Story Mania.  We managed to do it twice both days that we were there.  Thank goodness for Fast Passes.  FP's were gone for TSM between 10am and 11am and the wait time in the standby lane was 120 minutes within half an hour of the park opening.



robinb said:


> Holy Cow!  You did GREAT!  What an inspiration .



Thank you.  It's been off now for 3 1/2 years.



Sandi said:


> Wow.  Just wow.  You look great.  Congratulations and thanks for your courage to post.  Very inspiring.



Thanks.  It was difficult to find a picture.  There aren't too many 'before' pictures of me laying around.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

debf said:


> Hi Everyone, I had my first weigh in this week. I lost 3.6 lbs. I was happy with that. This time around I have a totally different mind set about loosing weight. I do exercise every day. This morning I walked about 5 miles.Then came home and cleaned 3 bathrooms.



Congratulations on your 3 pounds, debf!


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

woz1971 said:


> You did great!  I would also like to know what everyone's favorit WW recipe is!


I have too many to pick a favorite.  Tonight I am making the slow cooker chicken burritos!  Yummmy

This week they had Roasted Dijon potatoes and roasted green beans with fresh tomatoes as two of the featured recipes.  I tried both recipes and they are yummy!



CdnBuzzFan said:


> Good Morning Everyone!  Here's my before and after....
> 
> July 2006  (70 pounds ago!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> August 2010


You look great!!  Thank you for sharing!



daisy2 said:


> Hi Everyone,  I just found this thread.  I have been going to WW for about 6 years off and on.  I finally go my ducks in a row and started working out 6 to 7 days a week and doing the WW program.  It will be  year on October 1st.  I have lost 37 pounds (I know that's not a lot) but for me who doesn't loose weight this is good for me.  I have went from a size 26-28 to a size 16.  It's been a long hall for me.  I have type 2 diabetes and my A1C has dropped from 7.0 to 5.7 that is a big drop.  A1C is a blood test to that averages out your daily blood sugar level in the last 30 days.  So I may have not made big progress in my weight loss but I have made progress health wise.  My knees don't hurt, I am not having the back pain and ankle problems I was having due to my weight.  I wasn't sure if it was okay to post pictures of before or after so if it's okay I will do that on October 1st  if it's okay.  Thanks for letting me ramble on.  You all keep up the good work.


Welcome!  Sounds like you are doing really well.  Being committed to Weight Watchers for a year is an amazing accomplishment.  Congratulations on the losing 37 pounds!  I would love to see your before and after pictures.



robinb said:


> Just a quick drive-by.  I removed 1.8 lbs this week .  I celebrated with a skinny Pumpkin Spice latte with no whip at Starbucks.  It was good but too sweet for me.  I think I'll ask for 3/4 shot (if they can do that) next time.   There is a Starbucks near the WW office and I only stop there if I lose weight.  I now need to figure out the points for that bad boy.
> 
> ETA: It was 200 calories with 0 fat, so 4 points .


Sounds like you had a great morning.  I may have to try one of those Lattes.  I like nonfat Mochas and nonfat Chai Tea.


debf said:


> Hi Everyone, I had my first weigh in this week. I lost 3.6 lbs. I was happy with that. This time around I have a totally different mind set about loosing weight. I do exercise every day. This morning I walked about 5 miles.Then came home and cleaned 3 bathrooms.


Congratulations!!  Way to go for walking 5 miles.


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

This morning I was nervous about weigh-in but got up and got my butt to the meeting.  Weigh in went well and I lost 1.6 pounds.  I am happy with that after the week I had.

I would love to keep losing at that rate, it would be great to lose 10 more pounds before our trip.  I want to start doing the Jillian Michaels DVD I have.  She really boosts the metabolism.    I haven't been able to do it though because the remote for the DVD player died, and we tried buying a universal remote for the DVD player but couldn't get it to program to work for our DVD player.


----------



## daisy2

Thank You everyone.  I will for sure put up before and after pictures.  My one year anniversary of working out and doing WW will be October 1st.  My trainer is taking pictures of me on Friday the 1st.  So I will post pictures of me last year and me this year.  Oh and I weighed in yesturday and thought I thought I was going to gain and I lost 2 pounds.  3 more pounds to 40.


----------



## sjms71

daisy2 said:


> Hi Everyone,  I just found this thread.



Welcome 



robinb said:


> Just a quick drive-by.  I removed 1.8 lbs this week .  I celebrated with a skinny Pumpkin Spice latte with no whip at Starbucks.  It was good but too sweet for me.  I think I'll ask for 3/4 shot (if they can do that) next time.   There is a Starbucks near the WW office and I only stop there if I lose weight.  I now need to figure out the points for that bad boy.
> 
> ETA: It was 200 calories with 0 fat, so 4 points .



Yeah 1.8 that is awesome!! 



debf said:


> Hi Everyone, I had my first weigh in this week. I lost 3.6 lbs. I was happy with that. This time around I have a totally different mind set about loosing weight. I do exercise every day. This morning I walked about 5 miles.Then came home and cleaned 3 bathrooms.



Great job on the 3.6 lost!



CdnBuzzFan said:


> I like that the legs of my shorts don't bunch up anymore.  It's nice not to have to be pulling them down every time I take a few steps.
> 
> You sound like you're feeling better today.  I hope you get to ride Toy Story Mania.  We managed to do it twice both days that we were there.  Thank goodness for Fast Passes.  FP's were gone for TSM between 10am and 11am and the wait time in the standby lane was 120 minutes within half an hour of the park opening.



Yes, I am feeling better, however over doing it a little with food at dinner .  Did get to ride TSM today, DH doesn't get the hype.


----------



## sjms71

Dreamer & Wisher said:


> This morning I was nervous about weigh-in but got up and got my butt to the meeting.  Weigh in went well and I lost 1.6 pounds.  I am happy with that after the week I had.



Good job on the 1.6



daisy2 said:


> Thank You everyone.  I will for sure put up before and after pictures.  My one year anniversary of working out and doing WW will be October 1st.  My trainer is taking pictures of me on Friday the 1st.  So I will post pictures of me last year and me this year.  Oh and I weighed in yesturday and thought I thought I was going to gain and I lost 2 pounds.  3 more pounds to 40.



You ROCK 2lbs is awesome, my 1 year anniversary of WW is coming up too it's October 15.


----------



## jaci-h

I am starting weight watchers TODAY!

Getting ready for a trip to the grocery store for some more fruit & veggies as we're out.

I'm setting my goals right now! Every 5 lbs is a smallish reward. At 20lbs lost we're putting a deposit down on a Disney 3 night bahamas cruise. At 40lbs lost we're putting a deposit down on the last part of the vacation at Disney World! I am so excited. I've never had motivation like this before.

I think my biggest challenge will be work. I work in a preschool, so there are always cookies & cupcakes for the teachers and during lunchtime (we're not expected to eat lunch with the kids, but its hard to refuse) they usually feed the kids non-ww friendly food. They usually have fruit & veggies but they're cooked with butter or in sugary water.

I do have a lunch break starting at 12:30, so I'm just going to have to hold on and not eat the food they serve the kids. It's going to be so hard... the cook's chicken & rice is SO GOOD.

One of the contestants on the new Biggest Loser has this tattoo that says "Self Respect is the food of Discipline". I really like it, and I'm using it as my mantra.

I'm going to stock a cabinet at my work with WW friendly snacks so I don't give in to the school food when I'm hungry.


----------



## perdidobay

jaci-h said:


> I am starting weight watchers TODAY!
> 
> Getting ready for a trip to the grocery store for some more fruit & veggies as we're out.
> 
> I'm setting my goals right now! Every 5 lbs is a smallish reward. At 20lbs lost we're putting a deposit down on a Disney 3 night bahamas cruise. At 40lbs lost we're putting a deposit down on the last part of the vacation at Disney World! I am so excited. I've never had motivation like this before.
> 
> I think my biggest challenge will be work. I work in a preschool, so there are always cookies & cupcakes for the teachers and during lunchtime (we're not expected to eat lunch with the kids, but its hard to refuse) they usually feed the kids non-ww friendly food. They usually have fruit & veggies but they're cooked with butter or in sugary water.
> 
> I do have a lunch break starting at 12:30, so I'm just going to have to hold on and not eat the food they serve the kids. It's going to be so hard... the cook's chicken & rice is SO GOOD.
> 
> One of the contestants on the new Biggest Loser has this tattoo that says "Self Respect is the food of Discipline". I really like it, and I'm using it as my mantra.
> 
> I'm going to stock a cabinet at my work with WW friendly snacks so I don't give in to the school food when I'm hungry.



Welcome! I'n new too..as of Wednesday! 
Good ideas you have for work! I like that mantra of yours too.


----------



## perdidobay

Congrats to everyone on their losses!
   I have been learning alot about the WW website these last few days, I'm getting a better idea of what foods are how many points.
     I'm housesitting for my DD and DSIL right now, so I'm away from home. I just got their scale to work - I think the battery in it is loose. Anyway, it's been a week since I've been here and the scale here shows that as of this morning I have lost 3 lbs. That is assuming there is no discrepancy between the scales here and the one at home. Yay!


----------



## mrzrich

Hey Guys! Welcome all the new comers!

Tonight I made cake!  I took a box of Devils Food cake, a can of Comstock No Sugar Added Cherry Pie Filling and 12 oz of Diet Cherry Coke.  Dumped it all together, mixed and put in a pam sprayed rectangle pan.

Bake 35 minutes at 350 degrees.

After it cooled I cut it into 16 servings.

Ran it through recipe builder 3 pts each for 16 pieces.

It was moist and yummy!

A little FF Cool whip or Breyers SF Smooth and Dreamy Vanilla would make it perfect!


----------



## sjms71

jaci-h said:


> I am starting weight watchers TODAY!
> 
> Getting ready for a trip to the grocery store for some more fruit & veggies as we're out.
> 
> I'm setting my goals right now! Every 5 lbs is a smallish reward. At 20lbs lost we're putting a deposit down on a Disney 3 night bahamas cruise. At 40lbs lost we're putting a deposit down on the last part of the vacation at Disney World! I am so excited. I've never had motivation like this before.
> 
> I think my biggest challenge will be work. I work in a preschool, so there are always cookies & cupcakes for the teachers and during lunchtime (we're not expected to eat lunch with the kids, but its hard to refuse) they usually feed the kids non-ww friendly food. They usually have fruit & veggies but they're cooked with butter or in sugary water.
> 
> I do have a lunch break starting at 12:30, so I'm just going to have to hold on and not eat the food they serve the kids. It's going to be so hard... the cook's chicken & rice is SO GOOD.
> 
> One of the contestants on the new Biggest Loser has this tattoo that says "Self Respect is the food of Discipline". I really like it, and I'm using it as my mantra.
> 
> I'm going to stock a cabinet at my work with WW friendly snacks so I don't give in to the school food when I'm hungry.



I thought I'd never be able to resist certain things however, for me at least, things that would tempt me just don't anymore.  It will get easier to stick to plan and not feel like you're missing something the longer you do it.  Good luck!!


----------



## sjms71

mrzrich said:


> Hey Guys! Welcome all the new comers!
> 
> Tonight I made cake!  I took a box of Devils Food cake, a can of Comstock No Sugar Added Cherry Pie Filling and 12 oz of Diet Cherry Coke.  Dumped it all together, mixed and put in a pam sprayed rectangle pan.
> 
> Bake 35 minutes at 350 degrees.
> 
> After it cooled I cut it into 16 servings.
> 
> Ran it through recipe builder 3 pts each for 16 pieces.
> 
> It was moist and yummy!
> 
> A little FF Cool whip or Breyers SF Smooth and Dreamy Vanilla would make it perfect!



That sounds very yummy!!  Can't wait to try it when I get home.


----------



## Wonders10

Hi everyone!  

My laptop died so I'm using my iPhone to post, a little annoying.  On Friday, I was only down 2 ounces but as you all read, my week was really crazy so I'm just thankful for no gain.  Back on track and hoping for a nice loss this week.


----------



## Sandi

Wonders10 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> My laptop died so I'm using my iPhone to post, a little annoying.  On Friday, I was only down 2 ounces but as you all read, my week was really crazy so I'm just thankful for no gain.  Back on track and hoping for a nice loss this week.



All of us have bad weeks and good weeks.  As you stick with the program, you'll be able to look back and realize that, even though you might have had a bad week here and there, you had great months and your average loss over a longer term is pretty decent.  Hope you have a less crazy week this week.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

mrzrich said:


> Hey Guys! Welcome all the new comers!
> 
> Tonight I made cake!  I took a box of Devils Food cake, a can of Comstock No Sugar Added Cherry Pie Filling and 12 oz of Diet Cherry Coke.  Dumped it all together, mixed and put in a pam sprayed rectangle pan.
> 
> Bake 35 minutes at 350 degrees.
> 
> After it cooled I cut it into 16 servings.
> 
> Ran it through recipe builder 3 pts each for 16 pieces.
> 
> It was moist and yummy!
> 
> A little FF Cool whip or Breyers SF Smooth and Dreamy Vanilla would make it perfect!



I did something like this last week.  An angel food cake mix and a can of blueberry pie filling (no coke).  I didn't really like it but your recipe sounds wonderful.  Almost like a low points black forest cake!      Might make this one.


----------



## sjms71

Good evening my friends!!   Ok, not good, you could have rolled me back to the resort this evening .  Ate at my favorite restaurant LeCellier in Canada, yum and omg I could have licked my plate clean.  And that was before the chocolate whisky cake for dessert .  Yes, I ate the entire piece of cake, well I actually left 1 bite on my plate.  The waiter came by and said you sure you don't want to finish that last bite.  I was like I didn't want to finish the last 5 bites.  Of course DH had to make me look bad by ordering the sugarfree sorbet.  Ok, enough of my rant, I can't wait in a way to be home and back to normal food.  Having fun though however, the lovebugs are stinking crazy.  I don't think I've ever seen it this bad.  Hope everyone has a great week on the scale.


----------



## jaci-h

Tomorrow is my first day at work while on WW. I just looked at the school menu... cinnamon sugar toast for breakfast, fried chicken, rice, and black beans for lunch, vanilla wafers for snack.

I am going to be saying the serenity prayer like an addict all day tomorrow.

Self Respect is the Food of Discipline!!!


----------



## Brae's Mom

jaci-h said:


> Tomorrow is my first day at work while on WW. I just looked at the school menu... cinnamon sugar toast for breakfast, fried chicken, rice, and black beans for lunch, vanilla wafers for snack.
> 
> I am going to be saying the serenity prayer like an addict all day tomorrow.
> 
> Self Respect is the Food of Discipline!!!



I like your quote!!!  Be strong.......you will surprise yourself.  If you can make it through a day like that and stay on your on your way!!!  Good luck!


----------



## lizzyb

First WI back on WW and I am down 4lbs!

Woohoo!


----------



## Brae's Mom

lizzyb said:


> First WI back on WW and I am down 4lbs!
> 
> Woohoo!



Congrats!!  That is a great way to start!


----------



## mrzrich

lizzyb said:


> First WI back on WW and I am down 4lbs!
> 
> Woohoo!



Great Job!


----------



## perdidobay

lizzyb said:


> First WI back on WW and I am down 4lbs!
> 
> Woohoo!



Great job!


----------



## perdidobay

sjms71 said:


> Good evening my friends!!   Ok, not good, you could have rolled me back to the resort this evening .  Ate at my favorite restaurant LeCellier in Canada, yum and omg I could have licked my plate clean.  And that was before the chocolate whisky cake for dessert .  Yes, I ate the entire piece of cake, well I actually left 1 bite on my plate.  The waiter came by and said you sure you don't want to finish that last bite.  I was like I didn't want to finish the last 5 bites.  Of course DH had to make me look bad by ordering the sugarfree sorbet.  Ok, enough of my rant, I can't wait in a way to be home and back to normal food.  Having fun though however, the lovebugs are stinking crazy.  I don't think I've ever seen it this bad.  Hope everyone has a great week on the scale.



Just be good today! I agree about the love bugs, they are everywhere! 
  I'm housesitting for my DD and DSIL in Clermont, and decided to go to Epcot yesterday to walk for exercise. I walked for an hour and a half, good huh? Well, until I stopped in Germany and got a brautwurst for lunch! I made sure when I got back home I computed as best I could the points and was good at dinner.
 The good news is that sauerkraut has no points, lol! Unfortunatly, brautwurst has lots!


----------



## perdidobay

jaci-h said:


> Tomorrow is my first day at work while on WW. I just looked at the school menu... cinnamon sugar toast for breakfast, fried chicken, rice, and black beans for lunch, vanilla wafers for snack.
> 
> I am going to be saying the serenity prayer like an addict all day tomorrow.
> 
> Self Respect is the Food of Discipline!!!



Be strong!


----------



## Brae's Mom

Tomorrow morning is my 3rd weigh in.  I just don't feel good about this one for some reason.  I've had a little bit of a bad week.  I ate out once and I gave in and baked a pan of brownies last night because I was having a craving.  I only ate two, but I know that is horrible.  I will probably have a gain this week.  I want to skip weigh in and not see the scale but know that I should go and face the music.   AHHHHHH why does this have to be sor stinkin' hard!!!!


----------



## jaci-h

First day of work went well  I looked at the menu for the whole week and decided a trip to Disney will be more worth it than eating the school food 

I also found out that my coteacher is on WW... she never told me! so now we're accountability partners during lunchtime when we're serving the kiddos (we do family style meals in our classrooms).

Hooray! DH and I decided when I hit 20lbs loss we will be putting a deposit down on a week long disney vacation  and I must have lost 40 by the 45 day mark


----------



## perdidobay

jaci-h said:


> First day of work went well  I looked at the menu for the whole week and decided a trip to Disney will be more worth it than eating the school food
> 
> I also found out that my coteacher is on WW... she never told me! so now we're accountability partners during lunchtime when we're serving the kiddos (we do family style meals in our classrooms).
> 
> Hooray! DH and I decided when I hit 20lbs loss we will be putting a deposit down on a week long disney vacation  and I must have lost 40 by the 45 day mark



A Disney vacation is a great goal! You'll make it!


----------



## sjms71

jaci-h said:


> First day of work went well  I looked at the menu for the whole week and decided a trip to Disney will be more worth it than eating the school food
> 
> I also found out that my coteacher is on WW... she never told me! so now we're accountability partners during lunchtime when we're serving the kiddos (we do family style meals in our classrooms).
> 
> Hooray! DH and I decided when I hit 20lbs loss we will be putting a deposit down on a week long disney vacation  and I must have lost 40 by the 45 day mark



Good thought process, just focus on your Disney Vacation, that's what I tried to do.  So, other things weren't tempting me because I knew what was ahead.  However, although I'm having fun almost can't wait to get back home and get back on program.  Good luck and you can do it!!!


----------



## Brae's Mom

Well just back from weigh in, guess I didn't do as badly as I felt.  I'm down 3.2 this week.  So that's a total of 17 pounds in the last three weeks.  I'm happy with that!


----------



## robinb

lizzyb said:


> First WI back on WW and I am down 4lbs!
> 
> Woohoo!


Yippie!



perdidobay said:


> The good news is that sauerkraut has no points, lol! Unfortunatly, brautwurst has lots!


Writing down the food that you ate is really half the battle.  Kudos to you for being accountable!



Brae's Mom said:


> Tomorrow morning is my 3rd weigh in.  I just don't feel good about this one for some reason.  I've had a little bit of a bad week.  I ate out once and I gave in and baked a pan of brownies last night because I was having a craving.  I only ate two, but I know that is horrible.  I will probably have a gain this week.  I want to skip weigh in and not see the scale but know that I should go and face the music.   AHHHHHH why does this have to be sor stinkin' hard!!!!


Let's look on the bright side ... you only ate TWO and not the whole pan .  I have skipped meetings because I didn't want to face the scale.   If I go or stay home my weight is the same and when I go anyway I really feel a lot better and more motivated than if I sat at home instead. 



jaci-h said:


> First day of work went well  I looked at the menu for the whole week and decided a trip to Disney will be more worth it than eating the school food
> 
> I also found out that my coteacher is on WW... she never told me! so now we're accountability partners during lunchtime when we're serving the kiddos (we do family style meals in our classrooms).
> 
> Hooray! DH and I decided when I hit 20lbs loss we will be putting a deposit down on a week long disney vacation  and I must have lost 40 by the 45 day mark


Just keep your goal in mind and you'll get there.  Way to go to find a support system!  That's what last week's topic was all about ... asking for help.

So, who else thought about this thread last week at the meeting?  You guys have really been great .


----------



## sjms71

Brae's Mom said:


> Well just back from weigh in, guess I didn't do as badly as I felt.  I'm down 3.2 this week.  So that's a total of 17 pounds in the last three weeks.  I'm happy with that!



good for you!!!  i am going to need a lost like that when home.


----------



## robinb

Brae's Mom said:


> Well just back from weigh in, guess I didn't do as badly as I felt.  I'm down 3.2 this week.  So that's a total of 17 pounds in the last three weeks.  I'm happy with that!


Holy cow, Crystal!  That's really great!


----------



## MissLiz

Okay, I had my first "real" weigh-in after our WDW trip a week ago.  And I'm down 3.4lbs from my last weigh-in before we left on 9/12.  I decided against trying to count points on our trip and I did go a little overboard a couple of times, but for the most part, I tried to make smart choices.

So, that means that since 8/16, I am down 14.2lbs!!!  Yay!


----------



## perdidobay

Way to go those of you with the losses this week. 

Today was my first time posting my weight since joining online a week ago. With my loss, the program now has me down from 21 points a day to 20 a day.
Please tell me it doesn't keep getting lower and lower the more I lose! 
It's already hard to keep it at 20 points, without using any of my weekly points. This past week I used them up 5 days into the week.


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

perdidobay said:


> Way to go those of you with the losses this week.
> 
> Today was my first time posting my weight since joining online a week ago. With my loss, the program now has me down from 21 points a day to 20 a day.
> Please tell me it doesn't keep getting lower and lower the more I lose!
> It's already hard to keep it at 20 points, without using any of my weekly points. This past week I used them up 5 days into the week.




Good News and Bad News
The bad news is you lose a point after you lose 10 pounds.  

The Good news is that at Meetings they encourage you to eat those weekly points.  It helps prevent you from feeling deprived.

More Good News.... You can earn activity points by exercising which you can also eat.  I usually use my weekly points up about 5 days in to the week.  But then I eat some of my activity points.

Hang in there you can do it!


----------



## perdidobay

Dreamer & Wisher said:


> Good News and Bad News
> The bad news is you lose a point after you lose 10 pounds.
> 
> The Good news is that at Meetings they encourage you to eat those weekly points.  It helps prevent you from feeling deprived.
> 
> More Good News.... You can earn activity points by exercising which you can also eat.  I usually use my weekly points up about 5 days in to the week.  But then I eat some of my activity points.
> 
> Hang in there you can do it!



Thanks for the encouragement. 
 I'm glad to hear that WW wants you to use the weekly points, I felt like I shouldn't be using them, for some reason. Same with activity points, I feel like that the workouts I do are burning more calories, so if I eat more based on those points aren't I just slowing down my weight loss? That's what my mindset is about using them. So, I shouldn't feel that bad about using some of my activity points?
Should I just look at activity as toning my body or a metabolism booster, instead of the calories it burns?


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

perdidobay said:


> Thanks for the encouragement.
> I'm glad to hear that WW wants you to use the weekly points, I felt like I shouldn't be using them, for some reason. Same with activity points, I feel like that the workouts I do are burning more calories, so if I eat more based on those points aren't I just slowing down my weight loss? That's what my mindset is about using them. So, I shouldn't feel that bad about using some of my activity points?
> Should I just look at activity as toning my body or a metabolism booster, instead of the calories it burns?



It is a balancing act. If you don't consume enough calories your metabolism will slow down some have referred to it as "starvation mode"  at a meeting our leader told us about a member who was training for a marathon, and wasn't eating any of her weekly points or activity points.  She wasn't losing any weight.  After she started eating more she started losing more weight.

Activity will help you tone your body and it will help you keep the weight off after you get to your goal weight.


----------



## Sandi

Hi there.  I had my WI today and I am down 2.8#.  I'm so happy.  I got lots of exercise, but I was a little fearful because I had used up all of my 35 weekly points by the end of the night Sunday.  I stayed within my meager 19 daily points Monday and Tuesday -- but I wasn't even hungry those 2 days.  I'm telling ya, it was weird.  Starved on Sunday, so I ate a lot, and then had total control on Monday and Tuesday.  Anyway, I'm here to tell you Perdidobay and everyone else --  eat those extra weekly points!


----------



## k_null81

Dreamer & Wisher said:


> It is a balancing act. If you don't consume enough calories your metabolism will slow down some have referred to it as "starvation mode"  at a meeting our leader told us about a member who was training for a marathon, and wasn't eating any of her weekly points or activity points.  She wasn't losing any weight.  After she started eating more she started losing more weight.
> 
> Activity will help you tone your body and it will help you keep the weight off after you get to your goal weight.



Totally agree with the above.  I work out 6-7 days a week which all I'm doing is walking and running intervals.  More walking then running though.  But I typically get in atleast 45-60 minutes M-F at work plus my husband and I are walking after I get home for at least 30-60 minutes 4-6 days a week.  Anyways, I was getting really discouraged b/c I wasn't losing much but wasn't usually dipping into my weekly points or activity points either b/c I felt it defeated the purpose but the past 2 weighs have been way better since I started eating some of the weekly points.  So if you are working out I would at least be using your weekly points.  I typically only use my weekly points on the weekend though b/c I struggle the most then trying to stay under the 20 I get.  And likely this Saturday when I weigh in I will be down to 19.  Fingers crossed anyways.  This past weekend was a little rough so we shall see.


----------



## natashag76

I had my WI this morning too.  Considering my mom was visiting for the week and I didn't get to the gym and we had guests for dinner a few nights this week (crazy week!) I'm thrilled to report that I still lost 0.2 lbs.  I was just praying for no gaining, so even this little loss is


----------



## SamRoc

Joined weight watchers last week, am down 5 1/2 the first week! will go again thursday. i love the new points system. i am a lifetime member from about 20 years ago and i find this very easy. i like the new recipes i get from them every week too.


----------



## Sandi

SamRoc said:


> Joined weight watchers last week, am down 5 1/2 the first week! will go again thursday. i love the new points system. i am a lifetime member from about 20 years ago and i find this very easy. i like the new recipes i get from them every week too.



Wecome and good job.  There are quite a few lapsed lifers here (me included), so you're among friend.



natashag76 said:


> I had my WI this morning too.  Considering my mom was visiting for the week and I didn't get to the gym and we had guests for dinner a few nights this week (crazy week!) I'm thrilled to report that I still lost 0.2 lbs.  I was just praying for no gaining, so even this little loss is



Good job.  Aren't you glad you did your WI.


----------



## mrzrich

Just home from WI.  Down 3.2 this week. 

In my quest for 16 lbs in 16 Weeks

Week 1 up 4.4
Week 2 Down 4.6
Week 3 Down 0.2
Week 4 Down 3.2

4 week total Down 3.6, 12 weeks to go!


----------



## Sandi

mrzrich said:


> Just home from WI.  Down 3.2 this week.
> 
> In my quest for 16 lbs in 16 Weeks
> 
> Week 1 up 4.4
> Week 2 Down 4.6
> Week 3 Down 0.2
> Week 4 Down 3.2
> 
> 4 week total Down 3.6, 12 weeks to go!



You're on the right path.  Good luck with your quest.

Question:  If you choose a weight that is at the high end of the range for your goal weight, can you maintain that weight long enough to stop having to pay the monthly fees but then maybe lose more weight later to be in the middle of the healthy range?  Does that even make sense?  I'm about 12 pounds from my goal, which is at the high end of "normal."  I'd love to get there and then do maintenance so I can quit paying $40 per month.  But, after that, if I want to try to lose more, is there a penalty?  I wouldn't think so, but don't know what the policy is.  Anyone know?


----------



## sjms71

MissLiz said:


> Okay, I had my first "real" weigh-in after our WDW trip a week ago.  And I'm down 3.4lbs from my last weigh-in before we left on 9/12.  I decided against trying to count points on our trip and I did go a little overboard a couple of times, but for the most part, I tried to make smart choices.
> 
> So, that means that since 8/16, I am down 14.2lbs!!!  Yay!



Wow, way to go, great job.  



Sandi said:


> Hi there.  I had my WI today and I am down 2.8#.  I'm so happy.



You should be happy 2.8!! 



natashag76 said:


> I had my WI this morning too.  Considering my mom was visiting for the week and I didn't get to the gym and we had guests for dinner a few nights this week (crazy week!) I'm thrilled to report that I still lost 0.2 lbs.  I was just praying for no gaining, so even this little loss is



As we say here often .2 is a stick of butter off your hips, good job!!



SamRoc said:


> Joined weight watchers last week, am down 5 1/2 the first week! will go again thursday. i love the new points system. i am a lifetime member from about 20 years ago and i find this very easy. i like the new recipes i get from them every week too.



WELCOME!! Keep up the good work! 



mrzrich said:


> Just home from WI.  Down 3.2 this week.
> 
> In my quest for 16 lbs in 16 Weeks
> 
> Week 1 up 4.4
> Week 2 Down 4.6
> Week 3 Down 0.2
> Week 4 Down 3.2
> 
> 4 week total Down 3.6, 12 weeks to go!



 You can do it!!



Sandi said:


> You're on the right path.  Good luck with your quest.
> 
> Question:  If you choose a weight that is at the high end of the range for your goal weight, can you maintain that weight long enough to stop having to pay the monthly fees but then maybe lose more weight later to be in the middle of the healthy range?  Does that even make sense?  I'm about 12 pounds from my goal, which is at the high end of "normal."  I'd love to get there and then do maintenance so I can quit paying $40 per month.  But, after that, if I want to try to lose more, is there a penalty?  I wouldn't think so, but don't know what the policy is.  Anyone know?



I am wondering the same thing.  I have 15lbs (Before disney weight ) to reach the high of my ww goal but would really like to lose another 5 -10 pounds more.  

Ok, so tomorrow is my last day here at the World.  Although, it has been fun I must say I really feel like crap!!  I look and feel like I'm pregnant I'm so bloated.  I can't wait to cleanse myself of all this Disney food.  I was excited about my eatathon but, honestly I have felt sick 50% of the time.  I'm totally excited to get back to plan and continue my ww journey.


----------



## Sandi

sjms71 said:


> Ok, so tomorrow is my last day here at the World.  Although, it has been fun I must say I really feel like crap!!  I look and feel like I'm pregnant I'm so bloated.  I can't wait to cleanse myself of all this Disney food.  I was excited about my eatathon but, honestly I have felt sick 50% of the time.  I'm totally excited to get back to plan and continue my ww journey.



Hey Stephanie,
I think you're in a good place for your head to get your body back in the game.  Looking at your posts, it seems like you've done a pretty good job keeping aware of what you ate at WDW and that's half the battle.  But I would rather be thinking "gosh, I can't wait to get back on the WW bus after this" than "oh, I'm going to miss all this food so much."

Enjoy your last day and have safe travels back home!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

Sandi said:


> You're on the right path.  Good luck with your quest.
> 
> Question:  If you choose a weight that is at the high end of the range for your goal weight, can you maintain that weight long enough to stop having to pay the monthly fees but then maybe lose more weight later to be in the middle of the healthy range?  Does that even make sense?  I'm about 12 pounds from my goal, which is at the high end of "normal."  I'd love to get there and then do maintenance so I can quit paying $40 per month.  But, after that, if I want to try to lose more, is there a penalty?  I wouldn't think so, but don't know what the policy is.  Anyone know?



After you reach Lifetime, you can choose to lose more weight as long as you stay within your healthy range.  As long as you are not 2 pounds above your goal while you're Lifetime, you will not have to pay the weekly fee no matter how much you lose later.  However, while you're doing the 6 weeks of maintenance, you have to be within the two pounds for six weeks or else you may have to go a little longer before the leader will let you reach LT.

Make sense?


----------



## Sandi

CdnBuzzFan said:


> After you reach Lifetime, you can choose to lose more weight as long as you stay within your healthy range.  As long as you are not 2 pounds above your goal while you're Lifetime, you will not have to pay the weekly fee no matter how much you lose later.  However, while you're doing the 6 weeks of maintenance, you have to be within the two pounds for six weeks or else you may have to go a little longer before the leader will let you reach LT.
> 
> Make sense?



Yes, ma'am.  Thanks for the explanation.  So the 6 week period is sort of key.  Help me with this:  during the 6 weeks, is the "within 2 pounds" on either side of the goal weight?


----------



## robinb

I'm back from today's weigh-in.  Another ZERO.  Oh well, at least it's not a positive number and considering I spent my weekend in Chicago eating my head off (Uno's pizza & hot dogs & beer at the ballpark) I'll take the zero!

Thank goodness baseball season is over.  Of course ... football season and tailgates are not a whole lot better *sigh*.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

Sandi said:


> Yes, ma'am.  Thanks for the explanation.  So the 6 week period is sort of key.  Help me with this:  during the 6 weeks, is the "within 2 pounds" on either side of the goal weight?




I believe its within two pounds on either side of your goal but you may want to confirm that at your next meeting just in case I'm wrong (but I'm pretty sure that's correct).


----------



## daisy2

Hi everyone I weighed in yesturday (Thursday) and lost another .8 so far I have lost 37.8 pounds I am 2.2 from 40 pounds today (October 1st) is one year of me loosing weight and dedicating myself to becoming healthy and loving myself.  So as promised  here are my pictures of progress of my weight loss.















First time in my size 20 pants I was in a size 26-28 pants when  started my weight loss journey





First time in 3 years in a size 18






One year to the day!  A size 16!!  please for give the bad hair but I had this picture taken at the gym I workout at, at 5am in the morning by my trainer!!


----------



## jaci-h

After 10 days of being on Weight Watchers (doing online only) I weighed in and did the happy dance! -6.0!

My weigh ins are fridays  I'm running to the store this morning to make some of my favorite breakfast casserole (tailored to the points I'm willing to use for breakfast this morning) before we hit the city wide garage sale 

-6 is my motivational cry this coming week.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

daisy2 said:


> Hi everyone I weighed in yesturday (Thursday) and lost another .8 so far I have lost 37.8 pounds I am 2.2 from 40 pounds today (October 1st) is one year of me loosing weight and dedicating myself to becoming healthy and loving myself.  So as promised  here are my pictures of progress of my weight loss.
> 
> 
> One year to the day!  A size 16!!  please for give the bad hair but I had this picture taken at the gym I workout at, at 5am in the morning by my trainer!!



  Wow, daisy2!  What an amazing transformation!  You should be so proud of yourself and of your accomplishment.  Keep it up -- you're doing great!    Thanks for posting your pictures and congratulations on your 1 year anniversary.


----------



## sjms71

daisy2 said:


> Hi everyone I weighed in yesturday (Thursday) and lost another .8 so far I have lost 37.8 pounds I am 2.2 from 40 pounds today (October 1st) is one year of me loosing weight and dedicating myself to becoming healthy and loving myself.  So as promised  here are my pictures of progress of my weight loss.



Way to go girl!    You look great keep up the good work



jaci-h said:


> After 10 days of being on Weight Watchers (doing online only) I weighed in and did the happy dance! -6.0!
> 
> My weigh ins are fridays  I'm running to the store this morning to make some of my favorite breakfast casserole (tailored to the points I'm willing to use for breakfast this morning) before we hit the city wide garage sale
> 
> -6 is my motivational cry this coming week.



Great Job 6 in 10 days is awesome!!


----------



## sjms71

Well, the 2 week disney eatahon is over!  We are driving home and should be in NC at about 5:30.  Not to keep sounding like a broken record but I still not feeling well .  I am so afraid to get on the scale.  I'll let everyone know my terrible reslults tomorrow or Monday.  Although a great value for a family not sure I can do the dining plan again.  We have done it every year since it's been offered so this was our 6th year of doing it.  However, I am in a different place now and it didn't feel like a treat to eat all that food.  I use to get such an emotional satisfaction out of eating and it just wasn't that way.  Even though I was excited in the beginning to take a small break from the program and not have to count points for a while.  Now I'm excited to start again.  It's taking me a long time to get to this place but glad I'm here. .  Have a great weekend all.


----------



## Sandi

sjms71 said:


> Although a great value for a family not sure I can do the dining plan again.  We have done it every year since it's been offered so this was our 6th year of doing it.  However, I am in a different place now and it didn't feel like a treat to eat all that food.  I use to get such an emotional satisfaction out of eating and it just wasn't that way.  Even though I was excited in the beginning to take a small break from the program and not have to count points for a while.  Now I'm excited to start again.  It's taking me a long time to get to this place but glad I'm here. .  Have a great weekend all.



That is so true.  I think we're better in the place we are now.  Plus, it's probably better for our families.

I'm joining the Daisy2 fan club, too!  Happy anniversary.  Do you feel great?  You should


----------



## daisy2

Thanks everyone!! I do feel fantastic!!  I just repeating in my head slow and study!!  I greatly appreciate all your wonderful comments.  I will keep you all updated on my progress.  Thanks everyone again!!


----------



## mrzrich

Happy WW Anniversary Daisy2!  You look great!

I ate at Sonny's last night.  Wanted ribs bad.  So I choose to share an order with DS 10.  It comes with 5 ribs and 2 sides.  I ate 3 ribs and had broccoli as my side.  (DS had fries)  I came home at got on the Sonny's website.  The Ribs (all 5) where over 1300 calories and 113 grams of fat! My 3 ribs were 22 points.  I also ate 2 pieces of Garlic toast at 4pts each!  Lesson learned, check the NI before you get to the restaurant, not after.

OK so ate 40 points yesterday.

Today was a family get together.  DBIL made big juicy 1/2 pound burgers.  I brought Baked Lays, Hebrew National 97% FF Dogs with light buns, shrimp skewers and a big fruit salad.  This really helped me stay OP.  I came away from the festivities unscathed.


----------



## sjms71

mrzrich said:


> Happy WW Anniversary Daisy2!  You look great!
> 
> I ate at Sonny's last night.  Wanted ribs bad.  So I choose to share an order with DS 10.  It comes with 5 ribs and 2 sides.  I ate 3 ribs and had broccoli as my side.  (DS had fries)  I came home at got on the Sonny's website.  The Ribs (the 3 I ate) where over 800 calories and over 65 grams of fat! My 3 ribs were 22 points.  I also ate 2 pieces of Garlic toast 4pts each!  Lesson learned, check the NI before you get to the restaurant, not after.
> 
> OK so ate 40 points yesterday.
> 
> Today was a family get together.  DBIL made big juicy 1/2 pound burgers.  I brought Baked Lays, Hebrew National 97% FF Dogs with light buns, shrimp skewers and a big fruit salad.  This really helped me stay OP.  I came away from the festivities unscathed.



Great choices today!!!  Yeah, we go to Zaxby's and their salad comes with garlic toast, I tell them don't even bother giving it to me.  


 We are home safe and sound, can't wait to sleep in my own big king size bed tonight .  Just went through all the mail, got a note from the bank that my neighbor, gave me a check for watching her kids and well it bounced.  Thank goodness it didn't mess me up fiancially but I was charged a fee even though it was her check.  Now, how to deal with this awkward situation .  Oh and believe it or not she is the treasurer of the PTA. Oh my, I guess welcome home, back to reality.


----------



## sjms71

10 lbs. with 2weeks of free dining.  I hope some is water weight


----------



## robinb

sjms71 said:


> 10 lbs. with 2weeks of free dining.  I hope some is water weight


 I gained 7 lbs the same way.  I hope your luck with the water weight is better than mine.  I'm still working off the weight I gained.  It sucks to weigh more than I did 2 months ago .


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

daisy2 said:


> Thanks everyone!! I do feel fantastic!!  I just repeating in my head slow and study!!  I greatly appreciate all your wonderful comments.  I will keep you all updated on my progress.  Thanks everyone again!!


You look great.  Thank you for sharing your pictures!  Keep up the good work!


mrzrich said:


> Happy WW Anniversary Daisy2!  You look great!
> 
> I ate at Sonny's last night.  Wanted ribs bad.  So I choose to share an order with DS 10.  It comes with 5 ribs and 2 sides.  I ate 3 ribs and had broccoli as my side.  (DS had fries)  I came home at got on the Sonny's website.  The Ribs (all 5) where over 1300 calories and 113 grams of fat! My 3 ribs were 22 points.  I also ate 2 pieces of Garlic toast at 4pts each!  Lesson learned, check the NI before you get to the restaurant, not after.
> 
> OK so ate 40 points yesterday.
> 
> Today was a family get together.  DBIL made big juicy 1/2 pound burgers.  I brought Baked Lays, Hebrew National 97% FF Dogs with light buns, shrimp skewers and a big fruit salad.  This really helped me stay OP.  I came away from the festivities unscathed.


Great job bouncing back.  I had a similar experience at Jim & Nick's Barbecue on Mother's Day.  I used up a lot of points on little tiny biscuits.  They are 4 points each but only the size of a mini muffin.


sjms71 said:


> 10 lbs. with 2weeks of free dining.  I hope some is water weight


Good Luck bouncing back.  I am getting nervous about my trip coming up.  I won't mind if I gain a pound or two but no more than that!


----------



## mrzrich

sjms71 said:


> 10 lbs. with 2weeks of free dining.  I hope some is water weight



I was there over Labor day weekend (3 days) and gained almost 5, so I feel your pain.  If you stay OP this week, and drink lots of water, you should see a big number next week.  Probably not all of it, but you'll be back on to your lowest weight in a few weeks.


----------



## Wonders10

Hi everyone!

I'm still here, chugging along.  My laptop died and I'm now without Internet access and I can't be bothered to post on my iPhone, which is what I'm doing now.  I've had a crazy 2 weeks or so-really busy, stressful BUT I managed to maintain my weight, which I'm actually surprised by it, but I'll take it.  Back to the grind tomorrow and looking forward to a loss.  

Hope everyone is doing well and good luck with your weigh-ins this week!


----------



## sjms71

Thanks everyone for the words of encouragement.  I was hoping for 5lbs tops.  DH said it probably is only 5 actual pounds maybe and the rest is water weight.  I hope so, I have had a wicked headache all night too, I think it's cause I've been good all day and my body is just readjusting to my ww eating.  Went to the store today and my frig is packed now with all kinds of water, yogurt, veggies, fruit some chicken and shrimp.  

Wonders10:  At least you stayed the same.  Hang in there we all have crazy weeks.


----------



## robinb

Good morning everyone!  

I have been eating a lot of Progresso Light soups and I would like to make some low point soups myself.  Does anyone have a favorite soup recipe they can share?


----------



## sjms71

robinb said:


> Good morning everyone!
> 
> I have been eating a lot of Progresso Light soups and I would like to make some low point soups myself.  Does anyone have a favorite soup recipe they can share?



Ingredients
1 1/4 cup eggplant, peeled and cubed 
1 cup water 
1 can whole tomatoes, no salt added, undrained and chopped (14 
1/2-ounce) 
1 can sliced mushrooms, drained (OR 1 cup fresh mushrooms, 
sliced) 
1 clove garlic, minced 
1 small summer (yellow) squash, coarsely chopped 
1/2 tsp Italian seasoning, dried 
1/4 tsp salt 
1/8 tsp pepper 
12 oz can chicken broth, reduced sodium 
8 tbsp Pecorino Romano cheese, freshly grated 

Directions
Combine the first 10 ingredients in a large saucepan, stirring 
well. 

I make this tuscan style soup.  I use zucchini sometimes instead of eggplant also I add a can of navy beans.  I don't have the points for this on hand but let me find where I wrote it down and let you know.  I haven't made it since last winter


----------



## sjms71

robinb said:


> Good morning everyone!
> 
> I have been eating a lot of Progresso Light soups and I would like to make some low point soups myself.  Does anyone have a favorite soup recipe they can share?



Also check out these.  This is my new favorite website for ww recipes. 

http://www.skinnytaste.com/search/label/Soup Recipes


----------



## perdidobay

Good morning everyone, it's so nice to see the progress we've all made, and for those of us who need to get back in the groove, you know you have all the rest of us pulling for you! YOU CAN DO IT!

Today is my weigh in day, I am down another 2.4 lbs, for a total loss since my start date (Sept 21) of 8.4 lbs.

I have taken the advice given to me here to use all my weekly points, and I think it does help. I sure needed them when I ate out last Saturday! I had a 12oz ribeye steak (I ate 8oz of it) a loaded baked potato (ate 1/8th of it) and a salad that had the ranch dressing on the side. I used 2 tb of the dressing.
Let's just say that it tasted heavenly. 
It still added up to all my daily points and then some. But if I don't have something I'm craving every so often I'll cheat, and so far I've been able to avoid cheating. 
Yay Weight Watchers!


----------



## perdidobay

sjms71 said:


> Also check out these.  This is my new favorite website for ww recipes.
> 
> http://www.skinnytaste.com/search/label/Soup Recipes



Thanks for posting this website! 
  I'm sure you will find that some of that weight you brought back as a  souvineer from Disney is water weight.


----------



## sjms71

perdidobay said:


> Thanks for posting this website!
> I'm sure you will find that some of that weight you brought back as a  souvineer from Disney is water weight.


 
Yippy on the 2.4 

Already my souviner is starting to come off.   But still up 6lbs so we will see what happens Thursday. 

I am going to make some of the recipes from that website this week.  I have my list for the store.  Going to make the pumpkin butter and one of the chili recipes. I'll let you know how they turn out.


----------



## sjms71

Made the pumpkin butter from skinnytaste.com, Omg came so good.  My kids are loving it.  It makes a lot though so I'm going to try and put in ice cube trays and freeze.


----------



## Sandi

Well, today was my WI day and I gained 0.4#.  I can't explain it, but I'll keep plugging along.  Hope the other Wednesday WIs fare better!

Thanks for the skinnytaste link, that looks promising.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

I'm up 3.2  .  But it's my own fault.  We've had a lot of company this week.  My mother has been visiting this week from Nova Scotia.  We had another 9 people over on Sunday for coffee and dessert and we'll have two extra people coming for an over night visit tomorrow.  Plus, DS8 turned DS9 on Monday so there was birthday cake and his favourite peanut butter / chocolate / marshmallow squares.  I made a tonne of stuff for dessert Sunday and had a bunch of leftovers.  You probably dont even want to know that I made those butter finger cupcakes again!  So, I know exactly where every ounce of that 3.2 came from.  Like I said, "It's my own fault!"  

Next weekend is Thanksgiving.  We'll be at my FIL's.


----------



## robinb

sjms71 said:


> Ingredients
> 1 1/4 cup eggplant, peeled and cubed
> 1 cup water
> 1 can whole tomatoes, no salt added, undrained and chopped (14
> 1/2-ounce)
> 1 can sliced mushrooms, drained (OR 1 cup fresh mushrooms,
> sliced)
> 1 clove garlic, minced
> 1 small summer (yellow) squash, coarsely chopped
> 1/2 tsp Italian seasoning, dried
> 1/4 tsp salt
> 1/8 tsp pepper
> 12 oz can chicken broth, reduced sodium
> 8 tbsp Pecorino Romano cheese, freshly grated
> 
> Directions
> Combine the first 10 ingredients in a large saucepan, stirring
> well.
> 
> I make this tuscan style soup.  I use zucchini sometimes instead of eggplant also I add a can of navy beans.  I don't have the points for this on hand but let me find where I wrote it down and let you know.  I haven't made it since last winter


Thanks!  I made it yesterday and it's a really great soup.  I came up with 3 points per cup (most from the beans) plus the cheese.  I had some left over brown rice that I also added but counted separately.

I posted this recipe back in March:

I made this recipe last week and it was *yummy*.  I think it was 3  points for a 1 cup serving and really very filling.  I added more beans  and more tomatoes which brought it up to 10 cups of chili.

*Jennie-O Biggest Loser Black Bean Turkey Chili
*
 1 (20-ounce) package Jennie-O Extra Lean Ground Turkey
 1 cup coarsely chopped onion
 1 red bell pepper, cut into 1/4-inch cubes
 2 cloves garlic, minced
 2 jalapeno peppers, seeded and minced (optional)
 1 tablespoon chili powder
 1 1/2 teaspoons ground cumin
 1 1/2 teaspoons ground coriander
 1/2 teaspoon dried oregano leaves
 1/2 teaspoon dried marjoram leaves
 1/4 teaspoon crushed red pepper flakes (optional)
 1/4 teaspoon ground cinnamon
 2 (16-ounce) cans low-sodium whole tomatoes, drained and coarsely chopped
 1 (16-ounce) can black beans, drained and rinsed
 8 ounce tomato sauce
 1/4 cup fresh cilantro, chopped
 4 tablespoons low-fat shredded Cheddar cheese
 In a large stockpot, combine turkey, onion, red pepper, garlic,  jalapeño peppers, chili powder, cumin, coriander, oregano, marjoram, red  pepper flakes and cinnamon.

 Cook mixture over medium-high heat, stirring occasionally, until turkey  is no longer pink. Stir in tomatoes and bring to a boil. Reduce heat  and simmer uncovered for 5 minutes. Stir in beans and cilantro. Continue  cooking for an additional 5 minutes. Serve topped with cheese.

 Makes 6 servings.


----------



## sjms71

robinb said:


> Thanks!  I made it yesterday and it's a really great soup.  I came up with 3 points per cup (most from the beans) plus the cheese.  I had some left over brown rice that I also added but counted separately.
> 
> I posted this recipe back in March:
> 
> I made this recipe last week and it was *yummy*.  I think it was 3  points for a 1 cup serving and really very filling.  I added more beans  and more tomatoes which brought it up to 10 cups of chili.
> 
> *Jennie-O Biggest Loser Black Bean Turkey Chili
> *
> 1 (20-ounce) package Jennie-O Extra Lean Ground Turkey
> 1 cup coarsely chopped onion
> 1 red bell pepper, cut into 1/4-inch cubes
> 2 cloves garlic, minced
> 2 jalapeno peppers, seeded and minced (optional)
> 1 tablespoon chili powder
> 1 1/2 teaspoons ground cumin
> 1 1/2 teaspoons ground coriander
> 1/2 teaspoon dried oregano leaves
> 1/2 teaspoon dried marjoram leaves
> 1/4 teaspoon crushed red pepper flakes (optional)
> 1/4 teaspoon ground cinnamon
> 2 (16-ounce) cans low-sodium whole tomatoes, drained and coarsely chopped
> 1 (16-ounce) can black beans, drained and rinsed
> 8 ounce tomato sauce
> 1/4 cup fresh cilantro, chopped
> 4 tablespoons low-fat shredded Cheddar cheese
> In a large stockpot, combine turkey, onion, red pepper, garlic,  jalapeño peppers, chili powder, cumin, coriander, oregano, marjoram, red  pepper flakes and cinnamon.
> 
> Cook mixture over medium-high heat, stirring occasionally, until turkey  is no longer pink. Stir in tomatoes and bring to a boil. Reduce heat  and simmer uncovered for 5 minutes. Stir in beans and cilantro. Continue  cooking for an additional 5 minutes. Serve topped with cheese.
> 
> Makes 6 servings.



OOOH, thanks, I was suppose to make turkey chili in the crockpot today but realized that I forgot tomato sauce, duh on my part, so it will be tomorrows meal.  I think I'll use your recipe.   I put my pumpkin butter in my oatmeal this morning, very yummy.  Then I made a pumpkin spice latte after lunch.  I'm going to be all pumpkined out by the end of the week.


----------



## sjms71

Sandi said:


> Well, today was my WI day and I gained 0.4#.  I can't explain it, but I'll keep plugging along.  Hope the other Wednesday WIs fare better!
> 
> Thanks for the skinnytaste link, that looks promising.





CdnBuzzFan said:


> I'm up 3.2  .  But it's my own fault.  We've had a lot of company this week.  My mother has been visiting this week from Nova Scotia.  We had another 9 people over on Sunday for coffee and dessert and we'll have two extra people coming for an over night visit tomorrow.  Plus, DS8 turned DS9 on Monday so there was birthday cake and his favourite peanut butter / chocolate / marshmallow squares.  I made a tonne of stuff for dessert Sunday and had a bunch of leftovers.  You probably dont even want to know that I made those butter finger cupcakes again!  So, I know exactly where every ounce of that 3.2 came from.  Like I said, "It's my own fault!"
> 
> Next weekend is Thanksgiving.  We'll be at my FIL's.



Sorry to hear everyone is having a tough week.  But as we all know, present company included , things happen and as long as you don't let it discourage you keep going!!

So, my first weigh in from my vacation will be tomorrow .  I half thought about going to the meeting but not weighing in, then I thought, well what good is that going to do for me.  I have managed to take off about half of the weight already, according to my scale, which means some was probably water weight.  I figure when I weigh in tomorrow I will be up but at least (hopefully) next week I'll see a - instead of + even though it may not be where I was when I left.   Thank goodness our thanksgiving isn't for over a month however, next week will be my "girl" time so that may trip me up .  Regardless I'm back on track food and exercise wise so it is what it is.


----------



## mrzrich

Home from WI.  Down 1.2

In my quest for 16 lbs in 16 Weeks

Week 1 up 4.4 
Week 2 Down 4.6
Week 3 Down 0.2
Week 4 Down 3.2
Week 5 Down 1.2

5 week total Down 4.8, 11 weeks to go!


----------



## sjms71

mrzrich said:


> Home from WI.  Down 1.2
> 
> In my quest for 16 lbs in 16 Weeks
> 
> Week 1 up 4.4
> Week 2 Down 4.6
> Week 3 Down 0.2
> Week 4 Down 3.2
> Week 5 Down 1.2
> 
> 5 week total Down 4.8, 11 weeks to go!




 Oh yeah, good job!!! Keep up the good work!!  

Love your new weightloss ticker


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

Maybe it's the weather....

I am having a rough week also, I am feeling so tired, and craving chocolate.  My troubles started with a wedding I went to on Saturday, it has been downhill since then.

I was having some problems with my cycle and started wondering if I was anemic because I am feeling so tired and cold so I went to the Doctor to have her check my iron.  I should get the results tomorrow(Thursday)

As of now, I have eaten all of my daily points, all my weekly points and all the activity points I earned so far this week.  I am going to change my clothes and try and earn some more activity points now.  My next weigh in is Friday morning.


----------



## sjms71

Dreamer & Wisher said:


> Maybe it's the weather....
> 
> I am having a rough week also, I am feeling so tired, and craving chocolate.  My troubles started with a wedding I went to on Saturday, it has been downhill since then.
> 
> I was having some problems with my cycle and started wondering if I was anemic because I am feeling so tired and cold so I went to the Doctor to have her check my iron.  I should get the results tomorrow(Thursday)
> 
> As of now, I have eaten all of my daily points, all my weekly points and all the activity points I earned so far this week.  I am going to change my clothes and try and earn some more activity points now.  My next weigh in is Friday morning.



Hang in there girl .  Maybe weigh in won't be so bad.  I was feeling the same way a little over a month ago.  I had extensive blood work.  Iron levels were fine but my B12 was very low.  Dr. told me to start taking B12.  She also gave me a B12 shot before I left the office.  However, when the nurse was injecting the needle in my arm she says, everyone says these b12 shots don't work .  She was right I didn't see a difference however, I have been a little less tired.  So, hopefully you'll start feeling better soon too.


----------



## natashag76

Had my WI this a.m. and I'm down another 0.2.  Not a very exciting number, but at least it's in the right direction, right?  That makes me officially 0.2 away from my first 5 lbs.  I'm using that as my reminder to get off my duff and exercise more.  Of course, sampling my kids' mac and cheese tonight didn't help!  
Best wishes to those facing tough weeks!  We're cheering for you!


----------



## sjms71

Boy am I glad that is over with........so at weigh in today I'm up 5.4lbs from two weeks of eating Disney free dining.  I've been able to get back on track this week.  When I weighed myself Sunday I was up a little over 10lbs so hopefully it will keep going down.  Want to set a new challange for myself but still thinking about it.  Was thinking 20 in 20 weeks to goal.  But with all the holidays coming I might be better setting a smaller mini goal.


----------



## robinb

sjms71 said:


> Boy am I glad that is over with........so at weigh in today I'm up 5.4lbs from two weeks of eating Disney free dining.  I've been able to get back on track this week.  When I weighed myself Sunday I was up a little over 10lbs so hopefully it will keep going down.  Want to set a new challange for myself but still thinking about it.  Was thinking 20 in 20 weeks to goal.  But with all the holidays coming I might be better setting a smaller mini goal.


I'm glad that all 10 lbs didn't stick around .  Kudos to you for getting right back on track.


----------



## Sandi

sjms71 said:


> Boy am I glad that is over with........so at weigh in today I'm up 5.4lbs from two weeks of eating Disney free dining.  I've been able to get back on track this week.  When I weighed myself Sunday I was up a little over 10lbs so hopefully it will keep going down.  Want to set a new challange for myself but still thinking about it.  Was thinking 20 in 20 weeks to goal.  But with all the holidays coming I might be better setting a smaller mini goal.



Good for you Stephanie!  I think a mini-goal might be better.  20 weeks is a long time.


----------



## mrzrich

sjms71 said:


> Boy am I glad that is over with........so at weigh in today I'm up 5.4lbs from two weeks of eating Disney free dining.  I've been able to get back on track this week.  When I weighed myself Sunday I was up a little over 10lbs so hopefully it will keep going down.  Want to set a new challange for myself but still thinking about it.  Was thinking 20 in 20 weeks to goal.  But with all the holidays coming I might be better setting a smaller mini goal.



Good job getting back on track! Please correct me if I'm wrong, but I thought 20 lbs would put you below your goal weight.


----------



## robinpgma

Hi there fellow WW,

Just found this tread....been doing WW since Sept 2009...lost 46.6lbs so far...I am on my last 15lbs....Haven't been to serious with tracking for the last several weeks....Keep saying have to get to tracking....I will reach my goal BEFORE my Disney cruise AND stay within my weight range DURING my cruise in Feb 2011.

Robin


----------



## sjms71

robinb said:


> I'm glad that all 10 lbs didn't stick around .  Kudos to you for getting right back on track.



Thanks, I needed a hug.  I felt like I accomplished something by just weighing in today.



Sandi said:


> Good for you Stephanie!  I think a mini-goal might be better.  20 weeks is a long time.



I'm thinking the same thing since that week range will take me into the holiday season and that is just a tough time food wise. 



mrzrich said:


> Good job getting back on track! Please correct me if I'm wrong, but I thought 20 lbs would put you below your goal weight.



You are correct  20lbs will put me at goal (well 20.8 now). I was thinking 20lbs in 20 weeks to hit goal but, I think I'm going to come up with a smaller goal.  Maybe something that will take me to Thanksgiving.

 I know to I should change my ticker to reflect my 5.4lbs gained but you guys won't hold it against me.


----------



## sjms71

robinpgma said:


> Hi there fellow WW,
> 
> Just found this tread....been doing WW since Sept 2009...lost 46.6lbs so far...I am on my last 15lbs....Haven't been to serious with tracking for the last several weeks....Keep saying have to get to tracking....I will reach my goal BEFORE my Disney cruise AND stay within my weight range DURING my cruise in Feb 2011.
> 
> Robin



 Hello Robin, good luck with the last 15.  As you can see I didn't do so well maintaining my weight during my 2 week disney trip, but back in the saddle again.  Everytime I'm not doing so well it's cause I'm not tracking.  I try to use etools as much as possible.  It really helps me.


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

Well Thursday was a better day than Wednesday, and this morning I went to my Weigh in and I lost 2 pounds!  I was super excited, and I earned another 5 pound star, bringing my total weight loss to 85.6 pounds! 

After my Meeting I went and got my hair trimmed, and my stylist was super sweet and told me how great I looked.  So far I have had a really good day.

I hope everyone else has a good day as well....


----------



## robinb

Dreamer & Wisher said:


> Well Thursday was a better day than Wednesday, and this morning I went to my Weigh in and I lost 2 pounds!  I was super excited, and I earned another 5 pound star, bringing my total weight loss to 85.6 pounds!


Congratulations!  

I weighed in today and lost another whopping .2 pounds.  I am starting to get frustrated.  I tracked everything this week, ate my daily points and most of my weeklies and even earned 6 APs that I didn't use. PLUS ... I weighed myself every day from Monday - Friday and OF COURSE my highest weight was TODAY.  Arrrrrgggggg!

I'm going to try to keep on track and be "good" today because I am going to the University of Wisconsin homecoming game tomorrow complete with tailgate party.  I'm bringing home made guacamole with pita chips so at least I'll have something other than standard chips to snack on.


----------



## Sandi

Dreamer & Wisher said:


> Well Thursday was a better day than Wednesday, and this morning I went to my Weigh in and I lost 2 pounds!  I was super excited, and I earned another 5 pound star, bringing my total weight loss to 85.6 pounds!
> 
> After my Meeting I went and got my hair trimmed, and my stylist was super sweet and told me how great I looked.  So far I have had a really good day.
> 
> I hope everyone else has a good day as well....



That is definitely something to be thrilled with.  Great work.  I'll be you're walking taller and looking sweet with your new do!



robinb said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> I weighed in today and lost another whopping .2 pounds.  I am starting to get frustrated.  I tracked everything this week, ate my daily points and most of my weeklies and even earned 6 APs that I didn't use. PLUS ... I weighed myself every day from Monday - Friday and OF COURSE my highest weight was TODAY.  Arrrrrgggggg!
> 
> I'm going to try to keep on track and be "good" today because I am going to the University of Wisconsin homecoming game tomorrow complete with tailgate party.  I'm bringing home made guacamole with pita chips so at least I'll have something other than standard chips to snack on.



Hey, at least your 0.2# was in the right direction!  Remember to look at the average over a period of time.  Our bodies change from day to day.  It's what you've done over the last few months or even few weeks that shows the whole story.

Oh, and sorry about last week.  Go Spartans, beat the Wolverines!  We aren't going to the game since it is in Ann Arbor, but I can tell you anyone left in East Lansing will be tuned in on TV.


----------



## sjms71

Dreamer & Wisher said:


> Well Thursday was a better day than Wednesday, and this morning I went to my Weigh in and I lost 2 pounds!  I was super excited, and I earned another 5 pound star, bringing my total weight loss to 85.6 pounds!
> 
> After my Meeting I went and got my hair trimmed, and my stylist was super sweet and told me how great I looked.  So far I have had a really good day.
> 
> I hope everyone else has a good day as well....



You should be very proud of yourself, and what a great way to give yourself a treat with getting your hair done.  I think you may have mentioned this but how much more do you have to go?




robinb said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> I weighed in today and lost another whopping .2 pounds.  I am starting to get frustrated.  I tracked everything this week, ate my daily points and most of my weeklies and even earned 6 APs that I didn't use. PLUS ... I weighed myself every day from Monday - Friday and OF COURSE my highest weight was TODAY.  Arrrrrgggggg!



Don't get discouraged like Sandi said, at least you are going in the right direction.  Sounds like you did good all week.  Keep doing what your doing and I'm sure the scale will show big results next week.  Have fun at your game.


----------



## robinb

Sandi said:


> Hey, at least your 0.2# was in the right direction!  Remember to look at the average over a period of time.  Our bodies change from day to day.  It's what you've done over the last few months or even few weeks that shows the whole story.


Yeah, but I'm down a total of 2 lbs in the last MONTH, so it's just same old same old for me. 



> Oh, and sorry about last week.  Go Spartans, beat the Wolverines!  We aren't going to the game since it is in Ann Arbor, but I can tell you anyone left in East Lansing will be tuned in on TV.


Thanks ... what a lousy game for us!  Good luck beating Michigan .  It's the one thing that 10 of the 11 Big Ten Teams can agree on .


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

sjms71 said:


> You should be very proud of yourself, and what a great way to give yourself a treat with getting your hair done.  I think you may have mentioned this but how much more do you have to go?


These are my two goals...
I have 14 pounds to go to earn my 100 pound medal and I have 32 pounds to get to Lifetime membership.  Right now I am 181.8 and I am 5' 5" tall so I need to get down to 150 to make my Lifetime membership.


Sandi said:


> That is definitely something to be thrilled with.  Great work.  I'll be you're walking taller and looking sweet with your new do!



Thank you!  I hadn't had my hair trimmed all summer, so it is nice to have a new do!


robinb said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> I weighed in today and lost another whopping .2 pounds.  I am starting to get frustrated.  I tracked everything this week, ate my daily points and most of my weeklies and even earned 6 APs that I didn't use. PLUS ... I weighed myself every day from Monday - Friday and OF COURSE my highest weight was TODAY.  Arrrrrgggggg!
> 
> I'm going to try to keep on track and be "good" today because I am going to the University of Wisconsin homecoming game tomorrow complete with tailgate party.  I'm bringing home made guacamole with pita chips so at least I'll have something other than standard chips to snack on.



Keep on tracking, at least it is a step in the right direction.  

Have fun at the game...Home made quacamole is so yummy, I love it! It is actually one of my trigger foods, so I don't make it very often.

Tonight I am making my favorite home made grilled veggie pizza!


----------



## Wonders10

Hi everyone,

I'm visiting my mom for the weekend, so I am able to use her laptop and see the internet on a screen bigger than an iphone, thank goodness.  I'm still having a hard time staying on track, but I've been weighing myself and from last Friday I am down 0.4.  I don't know how that is happening and I almost don't believe it but I guess eventually if the scale keeps getting lower and my body isn't changing, I know I need a new scale.  This is really the week for me to get back on track.  I want to see a real loss and want to start seeing a difference in how I look.  

Hope everyone is having a great week!


----------



## mrzrich

Dreamer & Wisher said:


> Well Thursday was a better day than Wednesday, and this morning I went to my Weigh in and I lost 2 pounds!  I was super excited, and I earned another 5 pound star, bringing my total weight loss to 85.6 pounds!
> 
> After my Meeting I went and got my hair trimmed, and my stylist was super sweet and told me how great I looked.  So far I have had a really good day.
> 
> I hope everyone else has a good day as well....



Woo! Hoo!  Great Job!




robinb said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> I weighed in today and lost another whopping .2 pounds.  I am starting to get frustrated.  I tracked everything this week, ate my daily points and most of my weeklies and even earned 6 APs that I didn't use. PLUS ... I weighed myself every day from Monday - Friday and OF COURSE my highest weight was TODAY.  Arrrrrgggggg!
> 
> I'm going to try to keep on track and be "good" today because I am going to the University of Wisconsin homecoming game tomorrow complete with tailgate party.  I'm bringing home made guacamole with pita chips so at least I'll have something other than standard chips to snack on.



Robin,

I'm sure the scale will catch up with your efforts soon.  HANG IN THERE!


----------



## sjms71

Dreamer & Wisher said:


> These are my two goals...
> I have 14 pounds to go to earn my 100 pound medal and I have 32 pounds to get to Lifetime membership.  Right now I am 181.8 and I am 5' 5" tall so I need to get down to 150 to make my Lifetime membership.



I am the same height and have the same goal.  I was thinking of going to 146 just so I can get the 75lb metal but, I'm afraid if I hit a plateau it could take forever to get those few pounds off.  After I hit lifetime I think I'll lose a few more lbs.  But good for you, you are doing so great!!  85lbs , that's the size of my 7th grader.  It's an accomplishment just to be so committed to the life change.  Again, you should be VERY proud of yourself.  



Wonders10 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm visiting my mom for the weekend, so I am able to use her laptop and see the internet on a screen bigger than an iphone, thank goodness.  I'm still having a hard time staying on track, but I've been weighing myself and from last Friday I am down 0.4.  I don't know how that is happening and I almost don't believe it but I guess eventually if the scale keeps getting lower and my body isn't changing, I know I need a new scale.  This is really the week for me to get back on track.  I want to see a real loss and want to start seeing a difference in how I look.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great week!



Hang in there Wonders10 I know when the scale has these small numbers we tend to get down.  Think about maybe one thing you can do different.  When I don't like the numbers I say ok, I need to change it up a bit.  Have a good weekend.  

To anyone else out there...do any of you have an elliptical machine at home, what are your thoughts if you do.


----------



## s_queenbee2002

Hello.  I am new to this board, but not new to WW.  I joined WW last year and got within 15lbs. of my goal weight.  Due to a crazy schedule, I was unable to continue attending meetings, so I stopped WW altogether.  What a mistake that was.  Now, with a new cruise to look forward to without my children for the first time, I am really motivated to get back into the swing of things.  I have begun participating in pilates classes twice per week, but nothing else really strenuous.  I just want this weight to go away.


----------



## Sandi

s_queenbee2002 said:


> Hello.  I am new to this board, but not new to WW.  I joined WW last year and got within 15lbs. of my goal weight.  Due to a crazy schedule, I was unable to continue attending meetings, so I stopped WW altogether.  What a mistake that was.  Now, with a new cruise to look forward to without my children for the first time, I am really motivated to get back into the swing of things.  I have begun participating in pilates classes twice per week, but nothing else really strenuous.  I just want this weight to go away.



Welcome to the forum.  This is a great group of supportive people.  Have you rejoined WW?  I find I need the structure of the program, the weekly meetings, and the WI at the meeting.  It helps motivate me and keep me focused.


----------



## sjms71

Saturday didn't go so well for tracking.  I NEED to stay on track today!!




s_queenbee2002 said:


> Hello.  I am new to this board, but not new to WW.  I joined WW last year and got within 15lbs. of my goal weight.  Due to a crazy schedule, I was unable to continue attending meetings, so I stopped WW altogether.  What a mistake that was.  Now, with a new cruise to look forward to without my children for the first time, I am really motivated to get back into the swing of things.  I have begun participating in pilates classes twice per week, but nothing else really strenuous.  I just want this weight to go away.



Welcome, Once again I agree with Sandi (she's so wise )  Meetings are so valuable, I personally couldn't do it without the meetings and now the great supports and friends I've made here.  Good luck, and keep us posted.


----------



## Sandi

sjms71 said:


> Saturday didn't go so well for tracking.  I NEED to stay on track today!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome, Once again I agree with Sandi (she's so wise )  Meetings are so valuable, I personally couldn't do it without the meetings and now the great supports and friends I've made here.  Good luck, and keep us posted.



Hey Stephanie, you're so sweet.  I had a horrible tracking day today -- ummm, have it all "up here."  That never works, why do I think it ever will?!  I hope you had a good Sunday.

How's everyone else doing?  Rah, rah Badgers and Spartans.


----------



## sjms71

Sandi said:


> Hey Stephanie, you're so sweet.  I had a horrible tracking day today -- ummm, have it all "up here."  That never works, why do I think it ever will?!  I hope you had a good Sunday.
> 
> How's everyone else doing?  Rah, rah Badgers and Spartans.



Sunday has been much better for me.  I basically said to myself, focus girl !  Ran my butt off today, I walk 5 miles everyday except weigh in day and I've been running more and more of that 5 miles. Today I really pushed myself.  

Not sure if I ever mentioned this but we almost made Michigan our home many years ago.  DH's transfer from our home in NJ was either Midland, MI or outside Raleigh, NC.  Warmer weather won out.


----------



## woz1971

sjms71 said:


> I am the same height and have the same goal.  I was thinking of going to 146 just so I can get the 75lb metal but, I'm afraid if I hit a plateau it could take forever to get those few pounds off.  After I hit lifetime I think I'll lose a few more lbs.  But good for you, you are doing so great!!  85lbs , that's the size of my 7th grader.  It's an accomplishment just to be so committed to the life change.  Again, you should be VERY proud of yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> Hang in there Wonders10 I know when the scale has these small numbers we tend to get down.  Think about maybe one thing you can do different.  When I don't like the numbers I say ok, I need to change it up a bit.  Have a good weekend.
> 
> To anyone else out there...do any of you have an elliptical machine at home, what are your thoughts if you do.



I have an elliptical machine at home and I have to admit this is my 2nd elliptical because I used the 1st one so much it broke.  It was only about $300 so I treated myself to a new one but shortly after I fell off the exercise bandwagon

I will say my most success came by using the DVR to record shows I really liked and only allowed myself to watch them if I was working out.


----------



## sjms71

............to all our WW Canadian friends.  Hope you all have a great day!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

sjms71 said:


> ............to all our WW Canadian friends.  Hope you all have a great day!



Hey, thanks for thinking of us!  Happy Columbus Day to you guys!


----------



## sjms71

Where is everyone?  Hope everyone's week is off to a good start.  I'm tracking away and staying on plan however, TOM has me a little bloated so may mess me up at the scale this week.  I'm so excited, my baby sister (well she's 32)  lives like 4-5 hrs away and she's coming with my 
5 year old niece on Thursday.  I haven't seen them in forever so I can't wait!


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

I am around, but I am sick.  No activity points for me this week.  I have a sinus infection, with a low grade fever.  Hopefully the antibiotics will kick in soon.


----------



## sjms71

Dreamer & Wisher said:


> I am around, but I am sick.  No activity points for me this week.  I have a sinus infection, with a low grade fever.  Hopefully the antibiotics will kick in soon.



I'm sorry , being sick is no fun, hope you feel better soon.


----------



## robinb

My knee is acting up so few APs for me.  I walked 15 minutes today but I really can't go any more than that except maybe around the block with the dog.

My weekend was OK.  Saturday was bad because it was UW Homecoming and beautiful weather.  In my defense, most of what I drank was LIGHT beer .  Friday, Sunday and Monday was good for me.


----------



## sjms71

robinb said:


> My knee is acting up so few APs for me.  I walked 15 minutes today but I really can't go any more than that except maybe around the block with the dog.
> 
> My weekend was OK.  Saturday was bad because it was UW Homecoming and beautiful weather.  In my defense, most of what I drank was LIGHT beer .  Friday, Sunday and Monday was good for me.



Man, we are all just falling apart this week, my knee has been acting up too.  I think it's not getting better either cause I keep pushing myself.  Feel better Robin, sounds like you had a good time at the game.


----------



## chrismiss56

Hi to all.....

I am brand new to WW and hoping for some support!!  I am doing it on my own after getting all the material for the Momentum Program.

My name is Linda - I am 54 years and just had double knee replacement this summer.  Best thing that ever happened to me  Right now dealing with achilles tendinitis and plantar fascitis in my feet - Not So Cool

I have about 50 - 60 lbs to lose 

Today is my first day - I have 5 points left over and not sure what I want to eat - any suggestions......and yes I am HUNGRY

Hoping to make lots of new friends..............

Have a Magical Disney Day!!


----------



## Sandi

chrismiss56 said:


> Hi to all.....
> 
> I am brand new to WW and hoping for some support!!  I am doing it on my own after getting all the material for the Momentum Program.
> 
> My name is Linda - I am 54 years and just had double knee replacement this summer.  Best thing that ever happened to me  Right now dealing with achilles tendinitis and plantar fascitis in my feet - Not So Cool
> 
> I have about 50 - 60 lbs to lose
> 
> Today is my first day - I have 5 points left over and not sure what I want to eat - any suggestions......and yes I am HUNGRY
> 
> Hoping to make lots of new friends..............
> 
> Have a Magical Disney Day!!



Hi Linda, welcome to our group.  You'll get lots of support.  Good luck with WW.



robinb said:


> My knee is acting up so few APs for me.  I walked 15 minutes today but I really can't go any more than that except maybe around the block with the dog.
> 
> My weekend was OK.  Saturday was bad because it was UW Homecoming and beautiful weather.  In my defense, most of what I drank was LIGHT beer .  Friday, Sunday and Monday was good for me.



Hope your knee feels better soon.  Take it easy Robin.



sjms71 said:


> Man, we are all just falling apart this week, my knee has been acting up too.  I think it's not getting better either cause I keep pushing myself.  Feel better Robin, sounds like you had a good time at the game.



Don't you hate when you think you're doing the right thing and it kicks you in the butt.  Don't push yourself so hard and feel better.


----------



## katybugsmom

Hey everyone!  My school is having a Biggest Loser Contest-it started yesterday.  I am using Weight Watchers as my method of choice!  I have had success using it before.  
I have been overweight all my life.  Three years ago I had back surgery and I need to lose the weight.  I'm also diabetic.  
I'm not going to stop this time!  Good luck everyone!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

to our new WW friends.  Glad you could join us.

Today was my weigh-in day and I'm down 1.8  .


----------



## sjms71

chrismiss56 said:


> Hi to all.....
> 
> I am brand new to WW and hoping for some support!!  I am doing it on my own after getting all the material for the Momentum Program.



Welcome Linda, good luck on the program!



katybugsmom said:


> Hey everyone!  My school is having a Biggest Loser Contest-it started yesterday.  I am using Weight Watchers as my method of choice!  I have had success using it before.
> I have been overweight all my life.  Three years ago I had back surgery and I need to lose the weight.  I'm also diabetic.
> I'm not going to stop this time!  Good luck everyone!



Welcome, glad you found us, my 1 year on WW is in 2 days and I too am not going to stop this time!  So good goal to have!



CdnBuzzFan said:


> Today was my weigh-in day and I'm down 1.8  .



You go girl!!!  Ok, so I've lost track on where you are at now (sorry friend).  Are you working on a little extra off from your goal weight?  I don't think you're still working on eatathon weight, right?


----------



## Brae's Mom

Hi Ladies!!!!  I have been absent for a couple of weeks life has just been insanely busy.  

Welcome to all of our newbies, good luck and much success to you.

So to bring you up to speed I've had two weigh in's since I last posted.  The first I was down 5.8 and just this last Tuesday I was down 2, so in 5 weeks I have lost a total of 24.8 pounds!!!!  I am pretty pleased with that.  I am just now starting to feel a little bit deprived so I have let myself slip a couple of times so that is why only 2 this past Tuesday I think.  But 2 down is better than anything up!!


----------



## sjms71

Brae's Mom said:


> Hi Ladies!!!!  I have been absent for a couple of weeks life has just been insanely busy.
> 
> Welcome to all of our newbies, good luck and much success to you.
> 
> So to bring you up to speed I've had two weigh in's since I last posted.  The first I was down 5.8 and just this last Tuesday I was down 2, so in 5 weeks I have lost a total of 24.8 pounds!!!!  I am pretty pleased with that.  I am just now starting to feel a little bit deprived so I have let myself slip a couple of times so that is why only 2 this past Tuesday I think.  But 2 down is better than anything up!!



Way to go Crystal!!!!  Listen though, don't think of letting yourself eat maybe "off plan" as a slip.  As we have been told before this is not a diet it is a life change and eating out or eating something other than, chicken, fish, veggies and fruit are ok because that is a part of life.  And see you still lost 2lbs and that is still a great lost for a week.  Keep up the great work girl!!!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

sjms71 said:


> You go girl!!!  Ok, so I've lost track on where you are at now (sorry friend).  Are you working on a little extra off from your goal weight?  I don't think you're still working on eatathon weight, right?



I'm actually working off my second eatathon!  I had lots of company last week -- 14 people were here for dessert one night and I helped myself to the leftovers.  Last week, if you'll recall, I was up 3.2lbs!  So, I guess this is the weight that I'm picking away at right now.  I did pretty good this week with being down 1.8 considering that it was the Thanksgiving weekend and we were away overnight.

Once upon a time, I was 11 pounds below my goal but I think those days are gone.  I'd like to be 7 pounds below but I'm not going to obsess about it.  Right now, I just want to stay below and not even get into the 2 pound range.  At the moment, I'm not going to set a short term goal for myself but I am going to try to eat just the minimum number of points for a few weeks until I get a few more pounds off and then I'll start increasing my Daily Points Allowance points again.  I went grocery shopping yesterday and my fruit bowl is overflowing so I'm trying to just grab a piece when I feel hungry.


----------



## sjms71

CdnBuzzFan said:


> I'm actually working off my second eatathon!  I had lots of company last week -- 14 people were here for dessert one night and I helped myself to the leftovers.  Last week, if you'll recall, I was up 3.2lbs!  So, I guess this is the weight that I'm picking away at right now.  I did pretty good this week with being down 1.8 considering that it was the Thanksgiving weekend and we were away overnight.
> 
> Once upon a time, I was 11 pounds below my goal but I think those days are gone.  I'd like to be 7 pounds below but I'm not going to obsess about it.  Right now, I just want to stay below and not even get into the 2 pound range.  At the moment, I'm not going to set a short term goal for myself but I am going to try to eat just the minimum number of points for a few weeks until I get a few more pounds off and then I'll start increasing my Daily Points Allowance points again.  I went grocery shopping yesterday and my fruit bowl is overflowing so I'm trying to just grab a piece when I feel hungry.



Yes, that's right, I'm sorry I am paying attention .  I certainly won't be down coming off Thanksgiving dinner.  Although, I am starting to think about my meal and I will be cooking healthier alternatives.  Enjoy all that fresh fruit.


----------



## Brae's Mom

sjms71 said:


> Way to go Crystal!!!!  Listen though, don't think of letting yourself eat maybe "off plan" as a slip.  As we have been told before this is not a diet it is a life change and eating out or eating something other than, chicken, fish, veggies and fruit are ok because that is a part of life.  And see you still lost 2lbs and that is still a great lost for a week.  Keep up the great work girl!!!



Thanks Stephanie!!!  It's so nice to come here and get those words of encouragement.  I am trying to go with the "life" reasoning and be okay with it.  But I will admit I was pretty upset at myself at first, but I am realizing more and more that you HAVE to let yourself have those moments!!


----------



## mrzrich

Had to renew my CPR certification tonight so I was in a CPR class instead of WI.  Will try to WI at a meeting on Friday.  Its been a good week for me, except for the premium ice cream I ate tonight!

For lunch I had a Fresco Style Chicken Gordita Supreme from Taco Bell.  I really enjoyed it. NI was 180/5/3 or 3 pts!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

'Morning everyone!  

I had a WW smoothie for breakfast this morning.  A chocolate smoothie mix with milk, crushed ice, half a banana and a TBSP of Peanut butter.  It was sooo good!  I think I'm going to make the WW zero point soup today.

There are a couple of you weighing in today so good luck!


----------



## sjms71

Hello everyone 

Just came from weigh in and the good news is I'm down 2lbs .  The bad news is I still have 3.4 to go to get to weight before Disney .  Tomorrow is my 1 year anniversary of joining WW (this time around) and I have mixed feelings.  Part of me can't believe I've come this far this time and part of me thinks I should be further along.  But it is what it is and I'm not stressing about it.  I much rather be where I am today than where I was 365 days ago .  Hope everyone else who is weighing in today or tomorrow has great success.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

sjms71 said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> Just came from weigh in and the good news is I'm down 2lbs .  The bad news is I still have 3.4 to go to get to weight before Disney .  Tomorrow is my 1 year anniversary of joining WW (this time around) and I have mixed feelings.  Part of me can't believe I've come this far this time and part of me thinks I should be further along.  But it is what it is and I'm not stressing about it.  I much rather be where I am today than where I was 365 days ago .  Hope everyone else who is weighing in today or tomorrow has great success.



Congratulations, Stephanie, on your 2lb loss!  

You're right not to stress about it.  Lots and lots of people would love to be in your shoes right now.  You should be celebrating your 1 year anniversary (but not with Butter Finger Cupcakes!)  How many sticks of butter are in 54 pounds and imagine them all hanging from your butt!  Happy now??

You're doing well!  It wont take you long to work off that 3.4lbs in Disney weight because I know how dedicated and committed you are to the program and to yourself.  You really are an inspiration to everyone here!


----------



## Sandi

Hey Stephanie, 2 pounds down is great and something to celebrate.

Yesterday was my WI day and I gained a pound.  I was so down about it, you guys, that I didn't even come here to post and get some moral support.  So, here I am today.  Last night I was still mad (and hungry), so I ate cheese and crackers (counted it though) which is a trigger for me.  I don't have a good explanation for the gain, so I'm bummed.  I started training for a 5K 2 weeks ago, so I've been getting lots of exercise (and my thighs will soon be steel!), but it seems like lately every time I take a step forward in the weight loss, I take two steps back.  I did look at the bigger picture, but seeing a 0.8 pound loss per week average over the last couple months is sad for the amount of effort this has been.

Okay, I'm done griping and I'm back on the bus.  Thanks for listening.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

Sandi said:


> Hey Stephanie, 2 pounds down is great and something to celebrate.
> 
> Yesterday was my WI day and I gained a pound.  I was so down about it, you guys, that I didn't even come here to post and get some moral support.  So, here I am today.  Last night I was still mad (and hungry), so I ate cheese and crackers (counted it though) which is a trigger for me.  I don't have a good explanation for the gain, so I'm bummed.  I started training for a 5K 2 weeks ago, so I've been getting lots of exercise (and my thighs will soon be steel!), but it seems like lately every time I take a step forward in the weight loss, I take two steps back.  I did look at the bigger picture, but seeing a 0.8 pound loss per week average over the last couple months is sad for the amount of effort this has been.
> 
> Okay, I'm done griping and I'm back on the bus.  Thanks for listening.



Oh, Sandi, you sound discouraged!    JUST DONT GIVE UP!!  I don't really know what to tell you.  I'm sure you're weighing and measuring, eating your points and accurately counting.  You're going to your meetings, you're exercising.  Are you getting in all of your Good Healthy Guidelines?  Have your talked to your leader about it?  I know an average of 0.8 per week may not sound like much but you're actually in the range of 1/2 to 2 pounds per week so you are on track for a healthy rate of weight loss.  Faster would be better, I know, but you didn't put in on over night so you cant expect to take it off overnight. 

Just remember that all of your efforts are paying off!  You are losing weight plus you're learning to make healthy choices as well.  It's coming off so just be patient.

We're all here if you need us.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

So tomorrow it will be 9 years since a little 11-day old bundle of joy arrived on our door step.  We were his foster parents for his first 6 months and adopted him when he was 7 months old.  I'm not sure why I'm thinking about this today because that date usually comes and goes by without me even noticing it but today for some reason, I am thinking about it.  Samuel just turned 9 last week.  He's in grade 4 now.  Maybe I'm just sensing that he's growing up.  Every once in a while he'll tell me that he's 'a man now'.  Anyway, I just needed to say all that.  I know it doesn't have anything to with the topic of the thread but I just needed to say it.  Thanks, Jessie.


----------



## Sandi

CdnBuzzFan said:


> So tomorrow it will be 9 years since a little 11-day old bundle of joy arrived on our door step.  We were his foster parents for his first 6 months and adopted him when he was 7 months old.  I'm not sure why I'm thinking about this today because that date usually comes and goes by without me even noticing it but today for some reason, I am thinking about it.  Samuel just turned 9 last week.  He's in grade 4 now.  Maybe I'm just sensing that he's growing up.  Every once in a while he'll tell me that he's 'a man now'.  Anyway, I just needed to say all that.  I know it doesn't have anything to with the topic of the thread but I just needed to say it.  Thanks, Jessie.



Jessie,  I think it's totally appropriate for our thread.  Part of why many of us are doing this is to set a good example for our children and to live long lives to enjoy them.  My baby (my only) turns 16 on Saturday, so I can totally relate.  

A few years ago, I remember sitting with my mom who had just gone through triple bypass heart surgery and looking at all the tubes, etc. coming out of her thinking "I will never make my daughter have to watch me like this."  My mom was/is overweight with other weight related health problems.  I lost weight that year and then gained it back.  I'm doing a better job this time around.

So, thanks for your kind words in your post and for making me focus on why I'm putting in this hard work to be a better me.


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

CdnBuzzFan said:


> 'Morning everyone!
> 
> I had a WW smoothie for breakfast this morning.  A chocolate smoothie mix with milk, crushed ice, half a banana and a TBSP of Peanut butter.  It was sooo good!  I think I'm going to make the WW zero point soup today.
> 
> There are a couple of you weighing in today so good luck!


That sounds yummy, how many points is the smoothie when you add the peanut butter and banana?  I usually add frozen raspberries to mine.



sjms71 said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> Just came from weigh in and the good news is I'm down 2lbs .  The bad news is I still have 3.4 to go to get to weight before Disney .  Tomorrow is my 1 year anniversary of joining WW (this time around) and I have mixed feelings.  Part of me can't believe I've come this far this time and part of me thinks I should be further along.  But it is what it is and I'm not stressing about it.  I much rather be where I am today than where I was 365 days ago .  Hope everyone else who is weighing in today or tomorrow has great success.


Congratulations on your one year anniversary!  I had mixed feelings too.  I wanted to be at goal weight at my anniversary.  But, I told myself that it I was much better off now than when I started WW and it doesn't matter what number the scale says.


Sandi said:


> Yesterday was my WI day and I gained a pound.  I was so down about it, you guys, that I didn't even come here to post and get some moral support.  So, here I am today.  Last night I was still mad (and hungry), so I ate cheese and crackers (counted it though) which is a trigger for me.  I don't have a good explanation for the gain, so I'm bummed.  I started training for a 5K 2 weeks ago, so I've been getting lots of exercise (and my thighs will soon be steel!), but it seems like lately every time I take a step forward in the weight loss, I take two steps back.  I did look at the bigger picture, but seeing a 0.8 pound loss per week average over the last couple months is sad for the amount of effort this has been.
> 
> Okay, I'm done griping and I'm back on the bus.  Thanks for listening.


It could just be water weight, or you could have added muscle but lost inches.  Do you track your measurements?  Hang in there and keep tracking.  Hopefully next week will be better.


Sandi said:


> Jessie,  I think it's totally appropriate for our thread.  Part of why many of us are doing this is to set a good example for our children and to live long lives to enjoy them.  My baby (my only) turns 16 on Saturday, so I can totally relate.
> 
> A few years ago, I remember sitting with my mom who had just gone through triple bypass heart surgery and looking at all the tubes, etc. coming out of her thinking "I will never make my daughter have to watch me like this."  My mom was/is overweight with other weight related health problems.  I lost weight that year and then gained it back.  I'm doing a better job this time around.
> 
> So, thanks for your kind words in your post and for making me focus on why I'm putting in this hard work to be a better me.



Triple bypass heart surgery.  So scary!  I hope she is doing okay now.


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

CdnBuzzFan said:


> So tomorrow it will be 9 years since a little 11-day old bundle of joy arrived on our door step.  We were his foster parents for his first 6 months and adopted him when he was 7 months old.  I'm not sure why I'm thinking about this today because that date usually comes and goes by without me even noticing it but today for some reason, I am thinking about it.  Samuel just turned 9 last week.  He's in grade 4 now.  Maybe I'm just sensing that he's growing up.  Every once in a while he'll tell me that he's 'a man now'.  Anyway, I just needed to say all that.  I know it doesn't have anything to with the topic of the thread but I just needed to say it.  Thanks, Jessie.



Congratulations on the special anniversary day.  What a wonderful memory to share with us!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

Sandi said:


> Jessie,  I think it's totally appropriate for our thread.  Part of why many of us are doing this is to set a good example for our children and to live long lives to enjoy them.  My baby (my only) turns 16 on Saturday, so I can totally relate.
> 
> A few years ago, I remember sitting with my mom who had just gone through triple bypass heart surgery and looking at all the tubes, etc. coming out of her thinking "I will never make my daughter have to watch me like this."  My mom was/is overweight with other weight related health problems.  I lost weight that year and then gained it back.  I'm doing a better job this time around.
> 
> So, thanks for your kind words in your post and for making me focus on why I'm putting in this hard work to be a better me.



Thank you and you're welcome!  I hope your mom is doing okay.





Dreamer & Wisher said:


> That sounds yummy, how many points is the smoothie when you add the peanut butter and banana?  I usually add frozen raspberries to mine.



I count the banana as 1 point and the P/B as 2 points.  With the smoothie mix and the milk, it works out to be 6 points altogether.  It's a lot of points for breakfast so I dont make it that way very often but it's really good!



Dreamer & Wisher said:


> Congratulations on the special anniversary day.  What a wonderful memory to share with us!



Thank you.


----------



## sjms71

Sandi said:


> Hey Stephanie, 2 pounds down is great and something to celebrate.
> 
> Yesterday was my WI day and I gained a pound.  I was so down about it, you guys, that I didn't even come here to post and get some moral support.  So, here I am today.  Last night I was still mad (and hungry), so I ate cheese and crackers (counted it though) which is a trigger for me.  I don't have a good explanation for the gain, so I'm bummed.  I started training for a 5K 2 weeks ago, so I've been getting lots of exercise (and my thighs will soon be steel!), but it seems like lately every time I take a step forward in the weight loss, I take two steps back.  I did look at the bigger picture, but seeing a 0.8 pound loss per week average over the last couple months is sad for the amount of effort this has been.
> 
> Okay, I'm done griping and I'm back on the bus.  Thanks for listening.



Sandi, don't ever feel like you can't come here, we all get it.  We all have had ups, downs, slow weeks, good weeks.  Do you measure yourself, especially now that you're training for a 5k.  We have a girl who is training for a 1/2 marathon and well the scale hasn't moved or it has gone up.  Now, I'm not saying you should do this but, someone told her she needs to take a day and eat what she wants, within reason.  Well, she had a burger, her first in a year and she lost like 2.5lbs that week.  Again, I'm not suggesting you eat as a solution.  Her body was training so hard, she was staying within her points but her body didn't have enough fuel to burn what she needed to burn.  Although the scale isn't saying what you want, you maybe able to see victory with measurements.  Also, you shouldn't be bummed at all, 5k girl!!!  Most of us couldn't even walk up the stairs in our homes a year ago without feeling like we ran a marathon.  The important thing is not to give up.  We won't let you .  You got the cheese and crackers out of your system so now you can move on. Do you have a date for your 5K?


----------



## sjms71

CdnBuzzFan said:


> So tomorrow it will be 9 years since a little 11-day old bundle of joy arrived on our door step.  We were his foster parents for his first 6 months and adopted him when he was 7 months old.  I'm not sure why I'm thinking about this today because that date usually comes and goes by without me even noticing it but today for some reason, I am thinking about it.  Samuel just turned 9 last week.  He's in grade 4 now.  Maybe I'm just sensing that he's growing up.  Every once in a while he'll tell me that he's 'a man now'.  Anyway, I just needed to say all that.  I know it doesn't have anything to with the topic of the thread but I just needed to say it.  Thanks, Jessie.



That is so wonderful, kids are a blessing no matter how they come to us.  He is very lucky to have you.  They grow up fast don't they .


----------



## Sandi

Thanks All!  I do feel better and appreciate the unconditional support and suggestions.  I haven't done my measurements in several week  s, so I'll try to remember to do that in the morning.  My 5K is on December 11.  My mom is doing great.  I'm glad that is behind us!


----------



## daisy2

Well after last week of gaining 3 plus pounds I weighed in today and to my surprise I lost 4 pounds.  I was so excited!!!  So now I am 1.4 pounds from loosing 40 pounds!!! So I have a small goal for this week to loose that 1.4 pounds!!!  I can't wait to hit 40 pounds!!!


----------



## sjms71

daisy2 said:


> Well after last week of gaining 3 plus pounds I weighed in today and to my surprise I lost 4 pounds.  I was so excited!!!  So now I am 1.4 pounds from loosing 40 pounds!!! So I have a small goal for this week to loose that 1.4 pounds!!!  I can't wait to hit 40 pounds!!!



 Way to go girl!!!! Doesn't feel great to be at a big milestone!! You can do it!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

daisy2 said:


> Well after last week of gaining 3 plus pounds I weighed in today and to my surprise I lost 4 pounds.  I was so excited!!!  So now I am 1.4 pounds from loosing 40 pounds!!! So I have a small goal for this week to loose that 1.4 pounds!!!  I can't wait to hit 40 pounds!!!




WooHoo!!  Three cheers for daisy2!


----------



## Sandi

CdnBuzzFan said:


> WooHoo!!  Three cheers for daisy2!



I second that emotion!


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

Congratulations Daisy2~

I am just back from my weigh in. Despite being sick and not earning any activity points I am down a pound.  It has been a rough week.  On Wednesday I went to the Dermatologist to have her check some moles.  She decided to send two off for a biopsy.  Waiting for results is difficult...

Today, I am getting back into my exercise routine. Less than two weeks until we are at Disney...


----------



## mrzrich

Just home from WI.  Down 2.2 this week.  Which brings be to 41 lbs Down!

Daisy2, you'll be dancing the same dance in no time!


In my quest for 16 lbs in 16 Weeks

Week 1 up 4.4 
Week 2 Down 4.6
Week 3 Down 0.2
Week 4 Down 3.2
Week 5 Down 1.2
Week 6 Down 2.2

6 week total Down 7.0, 10 weeks to go!


----------



## daisy2

Thanks everyone.  I can't remember how to put several  at a time!!   But I want to thank you all.  My Thursday evening class at WW is awesome...I couldn't have a better WW leader and secretary and the women who come on Thursday night are great.  And finding this thread is so good for me.  I like that I have a  place to bring my good news!! or even my news that I had a frustrating week and I blew it for that week or something!!!!!

So thank you all for your support and also you all rock for your successes too keep up the good work ladies and gentlemen.  I love being a looser.....


----------



## Sandi

Dreamer & Wisher said:


> Congratulations Daisy2~
> 
> I am just back from my weigh in. Despite being sick and not earning any activity points I am down a pound.  It has been a rough week.  On Wednesday I went to the Dermatologist to have her check some moles.  She decided to send two off for a biopsy.  Waiting for results is difficult...
> 
> Today, I am getting back into my exercise routine. Less than two weeks until we are at Disney...



Congrats on the loss.  Hope you get good results on the derm tests and SOON.  Waiting is awful.  Oh, how I wish I had a Disney trip in two weeks.



mrzrich said:


> Just home from WI.  Down 2.2 this week.  Which brings be to 41 lbs Down!
> 
> 6 week total Down 7.0, 10 weeks to go!



That's great!


----------



## robinb

Congratulations everyone!  I just returned from the WI and removed another .8 lbs.  I feel like the tortoise of the group .  I will really have to watch what I eat on my next trip to WDW in December.  I don't want to spend another 3 months removing what went on in only 2 weeks .


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

Dreamer & Wisher said:


> Congratulations Daisy2~
> 
> I am just back from my weigh in. Despite being sick and not earning any activity points I am down a pound.  It has been a rough week.  On Wednesday I went to the Dermatologist to have her check some moles.  She decided to send two off for a biopsy.  Waiting for results is difficult...
> 
> Today, I am getting back into my exercise routine. Less than two weeks until we are at Disney...



Congrats on your loss this week!      Hope you're happy with your results.  Try not to drive yourself nuts while you're waiting.






mrzrich said:


> Just home from WI.  Down 2.2 this week.  Which brings be to 41 lbs Down!
> 
> 6 week total Down 7.0, 10 weeks to go!



   Way to go!!



daisy2 said:


> So thank you all for your support and also you all rock for your successes too keep up the good work ladies and gentlemen.  I love being a looser.....




Ooops!  I thought we were all ladies... 





robinb said:


> Congratulations everyone!  I just returned from the WI and removed another .8 lbs.  I feel like the tortoise of the group .  I will really have to watch what I eat on my next trip to WDW in December.  I don't want to spend another 3 months removing what went on in only 2 weeks .



Hey, slow and steady....!  

I just _wish_ I was counting the days until my next trip but our trip in August was very probably our last trip.  I think DH has had enough.  It's a whole other story for DS and I, though.


----------



## sjms71

Dreamer & Wisher said:


> Congratulations Daisy2~
> 
> I am just back from my weigh in. Despite being sick and not earning any activity points I am down a pound.  It has been a rough week.  On Wednesday I went to the Dermatologist to have her check some moles.  She decided to send two off for a biopsy.  Waiting for results is difficult...
> 
> Today, I am getting back into my exercise routine. Less than two weeks until we are at Disney...





mrzrich said:


> Just home from WI.  Down 2.2 this week.  Which brings be to 41 lbs Down!
> 
> Daisy2, you'll be dancing the same dance in no time!
> 
> 
> In my quest for 16 lbs in 16 Weeks
> 
> Week 1 up 4.4
> Week 2 Down 4.6
> Week 3 Down 0.2
> Week 4 Down 3.2
> Week 5 Down 1.2
> Week 6 Down 2.2
> 
> 6 week total Down 7.0, 10 weeks to go!





robinb said:


> Congratulations everyone!  I just returned from the WI and removed another .8 lbs.  I feel like the tortoise of the group .  I will really have to watch what I eat on my next trip to WDW in December.  I don't want to spend another 3 months removing what went on in only 2 weeks .



We are all rockin it out this week, way to go everyone!!!  robinb I just said the same thing the other day how is it it takes 2 weeks to gain 5lbs but a month or more to take it off, so not fair .  

I wonder if I'm ambitious enough to keep a running weekly tally of our total weekly weight loss as a group.  Maybe I'll try it for next week so be sure to check in with your results.  Once again great week everyone!!


----------



## mrzrich

Tonight I am making the Crock Pot Steel cut oatmeal with pumkin that was on the WW site this week.  I'll let you know how it turned out in the morning.


----------



## robinb

mrzrich said:


> Tonight I am making the Crock Pot Steel cut oatmeal with pumkin that was on the WW site this week.  I'll let you know how it turned out in the morning.


I've done crock pot steel cut oatmeal in the past and it's really yummy.  Speaking of pumpkin, my evil DD had a pumpkin frozen custard (think extra creamy ice cream) that tasted EXACTLY like pumpkin pie.  OMG, it was good.  I only had two licks .

I made the sausage/kale/pasta thing that was in the WW booklet this week.  Eh.  It was OK but not great.


----------



## mrzrich

robinb said:


> I made the sausage/kale/pasta thing that was in the WW booklet this week.  Eh.  It was OK but not great.



Thanks for the heads up, I was considering it.


----------



## mrzrich

mrzrich said:


> Tonight I am making the Crock Pot Steel cut oatmeal with pumkin that was on the WW site this week.  I'll let you know how it turned out in the morning.



Ok so I made it.  Cleaning the fresh Pumpkin was more work than it was worth.  I will probably make Steel cut oats like this again, but probably not with fresh pumpkin.


----------



## sjms71

mrzrich said:


> Ok so I made it.  Cleaning the fresh Pumpkin was more work than it was worth.  I will probably make Steel cut oats like this again, but probably not with fresh pumpkin.



Sounds good, I made the pumpkin butter from skinnytastes.com and then I just added it to my steel cut oats, I've also made the pumpkin latte wtih it and pumpkin pancakes.  You really get a lot of uses out of it.  I used canned pumkin however, did buy a pumpkin to make it again.  May just use canned again if that much of a pain to clean.


----------



## k_null81

well I haven't really posted lately but it looks like everyone is doing well!  Congrats on all the losses!  Though I have been having a rough couple weeks especially so on the weekends I have still managed to lose every week since I have started.  Though most have been as little as 6oz with the most being maybe 2lbs.  But typically my weigh in's are under a pound.  Anyways I reached my 10% goal at weigh in today!  I was super excited as when I got dress this morning to go I thought for sure I gained this week and all I needed to lose was 10oz to hit my 10% goal.  So now I set my goal weight today.  I hope I can keep it up!  Especially with the holidays looming plus I'm in a wedding in the beginning of december so I'll have extra temptations between the showers, bachelorette party and the wedding itself.  Ugh....I hope I can at least maintain those weeks.  

Keep up the good work everyone!


----------



## Sandi

k_null81 said:


> well I haven't really posted lately but it looks like everyone is doing well!  Congrats on all the losses!  Though I have been having a rough couple weeks especially so on the weekends I have still managed to lose every week since I have started.  Though most have been as little as 6oz with the most being maybe 2lbs.  But typically my weigh in's are under a pound.  Anyways I reached my 10% goal at weigh in today!  I was super excited as when I got dress this morning to go I thought for sure I gained this week and all I needed to lose was 10oz to hit my 10% goal.  So now I set my goal weight today.  I hope I can keep it up!  Especially with the holidays looming plus I'm in a wedding in the beginning of december so I'll have extra temptations between the showers, bachelorette party and the wedding itself.  Ugh....I hope I can at least maintain those weeks.
> 
> Keep up the good work everyone!



Good job on the 10%.  It's a great feeling to set your goal weight.  It's within reach now!


----------



## Wonders10

My weigh in on Friday showed another week of staying the same!!! Of course, I haven't been tracking or counting points and have eaten some naughty meals.  I feel like I've gotten my determination back and this week will fir sure show a loss!  Disney is 4 weeks away and our cruise is 2 months away and I want and need to keep losing for those events.  I'm hoping to lose 15 lbs by our cruise-Dec. 18.  Would love to get under 200 by then though which is 18 lbs.


----------



## Carlyzmom

I am so glad to have found this thread! I love WW. I have used it for years. After both kids and I am back on it now. It's the only plan that has worked for me.


----------



## sjms71

Wonders10 said:


> My weigh in on Friday showed another week of staying the same!!! Of course, I haven't been tracking or counting points and have eaten some naughty meals.  I feel like I've gotten my determination back and this week will fir sure show a loss!  Disney is 4 weeks away and our cruise is 2 months away and I want and need to keep losing for those events.  I'm hoping to lose 15 lbs by our cruise-Dec. 18.  Would love to get under 200 by then though which is 18 lbs.



Hang in there.  Just focus on the prize.  You have a month before Disney and you'll want to be a few pounds lighter by the time you go.  So, just keep replaying that everytime you want a naughty meal .  YOU CAN DO IT!!!!



Carlyzmom said:


> I am so glad to have found this thread! I love WW. I have used it for years. After both kids and I am back on it now. It's the only plan that has worked for me.



 Glad you found us.  Let us know if we can help.


----------



## sjms71

Good Morning everyone!!!  Hope you all had a great weekend.  Mine was very busy.  Did my best to stay on plan.  Saturday's are the worst, potato chips are the devil..............I'm just sayin.  

So, I started to make a list of everyone that has checked in here the last 2 months and their weigh in days.  We have a lot of WW friends that we haven't heard from in a while.  I know life gets busy but if you haven't posted in a while let us know how you're doing or if we can help if you're struggling.  

I mentioned last week I was going to try and keep a running tally of our weight loss.  So, I'll do the weekly total and YTD (year to date) starting today for the remainder of the year and start again in January.  We will see how long I can keep it up .  So, be sure in check in with us so we can add you to our total pounds lost.  Have a good week everyone.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

k_null81 said:


> well I haven't really posted lately but it looks like everyone is doing well!  Congrats on all the losses!  Though I have been having a rough couple weeks especially so on the weekends I have still managed to lose every week since I have started.  Though most have been as little as 6oz with the most being maybe 2lbs.  But typically my weigh in's are under a pound.  Anyways I reached my 10% goal at weigh in today!  I was super excited as when I got dress this morning to go I thought for sure I gained this week and all I needed to lose was 10oz to hit my 10% goal.  So now I set my goal weight today.  I hope I can keep it up!  Especially with the holidays looming plus I'm in a wedding in the beginning of december so I'll have extra temptations between the showers, bachelorette party and the wedding itself.  Ugh....I hope I can at least maintain those weeks.



Congratulations on reaching your 10%!    Take your key chain with you when you have your extra temptations.  Use it as your anchor and your reminder of how far you've come and of how hard you've worked to get yourself to this point.  It may be helpful in keeping focused during those celebration meals.





Wonders10 said:


> My weigh in on Friday showed another week of staying the same!!! Of course, I haven't been tracking or counting points and have eaten some naughty meals.  I feel like I've gotten my determination back and this week will fir sure show a loss!  Disney is 4 weeks away and our cruise is 2 months away and I want and need to keep losing for those events.  I'm hoping to lose 15 lbs by our cruise-Dec. 18.  Would love to get under 200 by then though which is 18 lbs.



Staying the same is better than gaining!  With not tracking or counting, you're pretty lucky to have stayed the same.  Glad you've found your determination again!  Good luck on those next 15 pounds!  





Carlyzmom said:


> I am so glad to have found this thread! I love WW. I have used it for years. After both kids and I am back on it now. It's the only plan that has worked for me.



Welcome to the thread, Carlyzmom!      I love WW, too.    Feel free to jump into the conversation at anytime.  Dont be shy!  We're glad you're here.





sjms71 said:


> Good Morning everyone!!!  Hope you all had a great weekend.  Mine was very busy.  Did my best to stay on plan.  Saturday's are the worst, potato chips are the devil..............I'm just sayin.
> 
> So, I started to make a list of everyone that has checked in here the last 2 months and their weigh in days.  We have a lot of WW friends that we haven't heard from in a while.  I know life gets busy but if you haven't posted in a while let us know how you're doing or if we can help if you're struggling.
> 
> I mentioned last week I was going to try and keep a running tally of our weight loss.  So, I'll do the weekly total and YTD (year to date) starting today for the remainder of the year and start again in January.  We will see how long I can keep it up .  So, be sure in check in with us so we can add you to our total pounds lost.  Have a good week everyone.



It's hard to stop after that first chip, isn't it!  I can say no to the first one but not to rest of them.  Even after the bag is empty, I'm usually lookin' for more.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

sjms71 said:


> Good Morning everyone!!!  Hope you all had a great weekend.  Mine was very busy.  Did my best to stay on plan.  Saturday's are the worst, potato chips are the devil..............I'm just sayin.
> 
> So, I started to make a list of everyone that has checked in here the last 2 months and their weigh in days.  We have a lot of WW friends that we haven't heard from in a while.  I know life gets busy but if you haven't posted in a while let us know how you're doing or if we can help if you're struggling.
> 
> I mentioned last week I was going to try and keep a running tally of our weight loss.  So, I'll do the weekly total and YTD (year to date) starting today for the remainder of the year and start again in January.  We will see how long I can keep it up .  So, be sure in check in with us so we can add you to our total pounds lost.  Have a good week everyone.



Good Morning!  My weekend was good.  We went apple picking Saturday.  I decided to eat lunch at home rather than roast a foot long hot dog over a fire at the apple farm.  We baked an apple pie while we were there and I only had a tiny bite of it when we got back.  So there are a couple of success for Saturday.  Sunday afternoon / night however, I had the munchies in a major way.  I ate a little more than I should so I'm going to try to be extra careful today and tomorrow.  All my fresh fruit is gone so I'm going to have to eat apples until I go shopping on Wednesday.

Anyway, thanks for volunteering to keep track of our weight losses!  That's very ambitious of you, Stephanie!    It will be interesting to see how we're going as a group.


----------



## sjms71

CdnBuzzFan said:


> It's hard to stop after that first chip, isn't it!  I can say no to the first one but not to rest of them.  Even after the bag is empty, I'm usually lookin' for more.



OMG, no kidding, I should know better too, DD talked me into buying brbq chips and of course it was buy one get one so I said grab a bag of plain.  Well, as I'm standing in the kitchen with the bag on Saturday eating fist fulls, as the chip crumbs are dropping out of my mouth, I'm saying to DD please take these away and throw them in the garbage!!!! She was like really mom?  They are now in the large can outside awaiting to be hauled away.


----------



## Sandi

sjms71 said:


> OMG, no kidding, I should know better too, DD talked me into buying brbq chips and of course it was buy one get one so I said grab a bag of plain.  Well, as I'm standing in the kitchen with the bag on Saturday eating fist fulls, as the chip crumbs are dropping out of my mouth, I'm saying to DD please take these away and throw them in the garbage!!!! She was like really mom?  They are now in the large can outside awaiting to be hauled away.



What will power!  Throwing them out -- very impressed.  The potato chips killed me this weekend, too.  That's so strange.  Friday night we ate a whole bag of the salt and vinegar -- my favorite (how did they get in the house).  Then, DD's birthday was on Saturday and she had 13 friends over for a party.  Those darn girls didn't eat everything, so there were leftover chips and more.  

Anyway, the house is safe once again!  If (when) I gain this week, I'll certainly know why and I won't go off the deep end.  I'm back on the WW bus -- especially now that Stephanie is keeping track.  Yikes!


----------



## k_null81

Chips are a trigger food for me!  Though I prefer baked chips over regular chips any day though but eating the whole bag in one or 2 sittings is never good baked or not.  I love me some baked BBQ and baked salt and vinegar chips!  

I really need to start tracking my food!  I feel like I'm losing control and I know it will catch up with me here shortly if I don't get back on track.  Didn't work out at all this weekend.    Hoping to get in some extra time in during this week to counteract my lack of excercise and portion control this weekend!




sjms71 said:


> OMG, no kidding, I should know better too, DD talked me into buying brbq chips and of course it was buy one get one so I said grab a bag of plain.  Well, as I'm standing in the kitchen with the bag on Saturday eating fist fulls, as the chip crumbs are dropping out of my mouth, I'm saying to DD please take these away and throw them in the garbage!!!! She was like really mom?  They are now in the large can outside awaiting to be hauled away.


----------



## sjms71

Sandi said:


> I'm back on the WW bus -- especially now that Stephanie is keeping track.  Yikes!


 LOL, I promise I won't call you out if you don't lose or if you gain.  Thought it might be inspiring for us to see a big number as a group. 



k_null81 said:


> Chips are a trigger food for me!  Though I prefer baked chips over regular chips any day though but eating the whole bag in one or 2 sittings is never good baked or not.  I love me some baked BBQ and baked salt and vinegar chips!
> 
> I really need to start tracking my food!  I feel like I'm losing control and I know it will catch up with me here shortly if I don't get back on track.  Didn't work out at all this weekend.    Hoping to get in some extra time in during this week to counteract my lack of excercise and portion control this weekend!



Yes, the chips are a trigger for me too.  I mean it was sad, I was shoveling them in so fast it was out of control and I didn't count them either. 

 I know it's hard and sometimes inconvenient but you need to write it all down and track, track, track.  And beware of those BLT's too cause they add up.  Carry a tracker with you or even a little note pad.  Try to plan your food ahead of time as much as you can.


----------



## katybugsmom

Hey everyone!
I lost 4 pounds in my first week!  This gives me the motivation to keep going!  Best wishes to others who have lost this week!  If you didn't lose don't give up-I've done that too many times in my life!  Keep fighting the good fight!


----------



## sjms71

katybugsmom said:


> Hey everyone!
> I lost 4 pounds in my first week!  This gives me the motivation to keep going!  Best wishes to others who have lost this week!  If you didn't lose don't give up-I've done that too many times in my life!  Keep fighting the good fight!



Good Job!! What a great start.  Keep up the good work.


----------



## mrzrich

Ok so I am sitting here watching the Biggest Loser, really disgusted at these contestants whining about "only losing 6 or 8 pounds"

I've always enjoyed this show in the past, but its so unrealistic.


----------



## Alice_in_Wonderland

I posted a thread yesterday about which weight loss plan was working for people and Carylzmom suggested WW.  I have been a member of WW in the past more times than I can count.   I always lost weight but then lost motivation and quit. Now I am at a point in life where I have to get this weight off so I may have to just suck it up and do it.
I am trying to decide between rejoining my local meeting or joining on-line.  Has anyone had any experience with ww on-line?  Do you like it better than the meetings?  Any information that you could share would be greatly appreciated!
Thanks!


----------



## sjms71

Alice_in_Wonderland said:


> I posted a thread yesterday about which weight loss plan was working for people and Carylzmom suggested WW.  I have been a member of WW in the past more times than I can count.   I always lost weight but then lost motivation and quit. Now I am at a point in life where I have to get this weight off so I may have to just suck it up and do it.
> I am trying to decide between rejoining my local meeting or joining on-line.  Has anyone had any experience with ww on-line?  Do you like it better than the meetings?  Any information that you could share would be greatly appreciated!
> Thanks!



Welcome!!!  Yes, I too have been on WW before and did well.  But this time I've decided to stick it out till the end.  I am happy to say the finishline is at least in sight this time.  I personally need the disapline of going to the meetings, I wouldn't have made it this far if I was doing online only.  It may work for some but not for me.  I've already decided I will also need still attend weekly meeting even after I hit lifetime.  I LOVE my meetings the people the leader.  I have made great friends over the year.  I'm excited to go every week just to see how they did.  I say YES to going to meetings. I can see if you are working it may not be easy to go, I'm a SAHM with two kids in school so it works for me.  Good luck.


----------



## Alice_in_Wonderland

sjms71-thanks for your advice!!!


----------



## Sandi

Stephanie provides great advice.  I agree with her that the in person meetings are very important.  I learn something at every meeting I attend.  I also do the on-line WW with tracking points and weight.  I find it easier to keep track of everything that way.  I can connect from work, home, and in between with the Blackberry application.  I work full time plus and have a high school aged DD.  It's interesting to me that you are getting the same "go to the meetings" advice from different life perspectives.  Give the meetings a chance Alice!


----------



## Alice_in_Wonderland

Thanks Sandi-message received loud and clear  I am getting ready to go to a 10am meeting at my local center.  Thanks for the help everyone!!!!


----------



## k_null81

Alice_in_Wonderland said:


> Thanks Sandi-message received loud and clear  I am getting ready to go to a 10am meeting at my local center.  Thanks for the help everyone!!!!



I like weighing in at the meeting helps me stay accountable.  I try to stay for meeting as well.

Good luck!  And this board is a great support system!


----------



## Sandi

Just back from my Wednesday WI and I'm down 1.6#.  That is kind of making up for the gain from prior weeks.

It was interesting to hear some success stories in my meeting today.  One woman reached her 50 pound mark today.  She had been bummed last week because she had gained weight.  This week, she lost all that plus enough to get her to 50 pounds.  Does this sound familiar?!?  Another lady was all excited because she had flown for the first time without having to ask for a seatbelt extender.

Anyway, that is part of why the meetings are valuable.  Other people have had the same struggles we've had and have ideas for climbing over them.

Can't wait to hear how everyone else does.  I think we have a number of people who do WI's Wednesday thru Friday.


----------



## natashag76

Hi everyone - sorry I didn't check in last week.  
I had my WI this a.m. and I'm down 1 lb., so I have officially hit my first 5 lb 
I hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## Alice_in_Wonderland

Sandi said:


> Just back from my Wednesday WI and I'm down 1.6#.  That is kind of making up for the gain from prior weeks.



Congrats, that is amazing

I tried a new meeting time and leader than I normally go to (during all of my 20 times joining and quitting WW).  This leader had lost 100lbs.  That was exciting to me because that is about what I want to lose.  She also really made a point of non-scale success being as important as scale success. That was nice to hear.  WW has really made some positive changes since I was last there.  I also found the information on the "set points foods" and that will save me so many headaches. I have to mostly eat core/filling foods because I have Celiacs disease so "set points" is a life saver.

Now, hopefully when they roll out the new program in November it won't be completely different than things are right now. 

Everyone thank you for all of your help.  I really feel like I am on my way towards a better, healthier life.  Thank you for all of your support!!!!


----------



## Sandi

Alice_in_Wonderland said:


> I tried a new meeting time and leader than I normally go to (during all of my 20 times joining and quitting WW).  This leader had lost 100lbs.  That was exciting to me because that is about what I want to lose.



Sometimes you have to shop around for a Leader and group that clicks with you.  I tried three different meeting times and leaders before I found my connection.  Now I'm addicted to Kathy at noon on Wednesdays.


----------



## sjms71

Sandi said:


> Just back from my Wednesday WI and I'm down 1.6#.  That is kind of making up for the gain from prior weeks.



Way to Go Sandi ..........I'll be adding that number to my weekly total



natashag76 said:


> Hi everyone - sorry I didn't check in last week.
> I had my WI this a.m. and I'm down 1 lb., so I have officially hit my first 5 lb
> I hope everyone is doing well!



Great Job   You are now 5lbs closer to goal.  



Alice_in_Wonderland said:


> Congrats, that is amazing
> 
> I tried a new meeting time and leader than I normally go to (during all of my 20 times joining and quitting WW).  This leader had lost 100lbs.  That was exciting to me because that is about what I want to lose.  She also really made a point of non-scale success being as important as scale success. That was nice to hear.  WW has really made some positive changes since I was last there.  I also found the information on the "set points foods" and that will save me so many headaches. I have to mostly eat core/filling foods because I have Celiacs disease so "set points" is a life saver.
> 
> Now, hopefully when they roll out the new program in November it won't be completely different than things are right now.
> 
> Everyone thank you for all of your help.  I really feel like I am on my way towards a better, healthier life.  Thank you for all of your support!!!!



Glad you got a lot out of the meeting.  Good luck, don't forget to check in with your progress.


----------



## sjms71

So, weigh in is tomorrow and I know I shouldn't weigh myself everyday but just can't help it. As of now I've stayed the same all week .  I've really stepped up my game this week, especially after my potato chip mental break down on Saturday .  I really have been running like crazy and my HRM says I'm burning a ton of calories.  I'm bad about eating my activity points so trying to eat a little more today hoping that will do the trick.  We will see what tomorrow brings.


----------



## mrzrich

Home from WI.  Down 1.4! 

In my quest for 16 lbs in 16 Weeks

Week 1 up 4.4 
Week 2 Down 4.6
Week 3 Down 0.2
Week 4 Down 3.2
Week 5 Down 1.2
Week 6 Down 2.2
Week 7 Down 1.4

7 week total Down 8.4, 10 weeks to go!

Made a pumpkin spice cake tonight.  1 box spice cake mix, 1 15oz can pumpkin, 1/2 cup water.  Bake at 350 for 30-35 min.  I cut it into 16 pieces.  3pts each.


----------



## sjms71

mrzrich said:


> Home from WI.  Down 1.4!
> 
> In my quest for 16 lbs in 16 Weeks
> 
> Week 1 up 4.4
> Week 2 Down 4.6
> Week 3 Down 0.2
> Week 4 Down 3.2
> Week 5 Down 1.2
> Week 6 Down 2.2
> Week 7 Down 1.4
> 
> 7 week total Down 8.4, 10 weeks to go!
> 
> Made a pumpkin spice cake tonight.  1 box spice cake mix, 1 15oz can pumpkin, 1/2 cup water.  Bake at 350 for 30-35 min.  I cut it into 16 pieces.  3pts each.



 You are doing awesome!!!!  adding your number to our weekly total, stay tuned I will post on Sunday.  

Ok, the pumpkin spice cake sounds good.  Did you top it with anything?


----------



## mrzrich

sjms71 said:


> You are doing awesome!!!!  adding your number to our weekly total, stay tuned I will post on Sunday.
> 
> Ok, the pumpkin spice cake sounds good.  Did you top it with anything?



I'll probably just put some cool whip free on top.


----------



## Alice_in_Wonderland

mrzrich said:


> Home from WI.  Down 1.4!
> 
> In my quest for 16 lbs in 16 Weeks
> 
> Week 1 up 4.4
> Week 2 Down 4.6
> Week 3 Down 0.2
> Week 4 Down 3.2
> Week 5 Down 1.2
> Week 6 Down 2.2
> Week 7 Down 1.4
> 
> 7 week total Down 8.4, 10 weeks to go!


Congrats!!!!!

First night on program and already hungry and out of points.  I keep telling myself that nothing tastes as good as thin (thin while on my next Disney vacation ) feels.  Have a great night all!!


----------



## sjms71

mrzrich said:


> I'll probably just put some cool whip free on top.


 That is what I was thinking too, going to get the stuff at the store.  Thanks again for the recipe.



Alice_in_Wonderland said:


> Congrats!!!!!
> 
> First night on program and already hungry and out of points.  I keep telling myself that nothing tastes as good as thin (thin while on my next Disney vacation ) feels.  Have a great night all!!



You got this girl, don't give in......

They need a detox treatment center for newbies starting out, . I remember that first week, hungry, headaches and I wanted to rip someones head off.


----------



## Carlyzmom

Alice_in_Wonderland said:


> Congrats!!!!!
> 
> First night on program and already hungry and out of points.  I keep telling myself that nothing tastes as good as thin (thin while on my next Disney vacation ) feels.  Have a great night all!!



Yes, it does take a while to figure this whole points thing out! I starved the first week too! Now, I have figured out how to space them out all day. I just had a 2 point WW chocolate ice cream cone! Those keep me ALIVE! LOL They are so good, and they make you feel like you are not on a diet.


----------



## Alice_in_Wonderland

Thanks guys, but I survived.  Hopefully I will adjust more quickly today.  Have a great day everyone!!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

mrzrich said:


> Home from WI.  Down 1.4!
> 
> In my quest for 16 lbs in 16 Weeks
> 
> Week 1 up 4.4
> Week 2 Down 4.6
> Week 3 Down 0.2
> Week 4 Down 3.2
> Week 5 Down 1.2
> Week 6 Down 2.2
> Week 7 Down 1.4
> 
> 7 week total Down 8.4, 10 weeks to go!
> 
> Made a pumpkin spice cake tonight.  1 box spice cake mix, 1 15oz can pumpkin, 1/2 cup water.  Bake at 350 for 30-35 min.  I cut it into 16 pieces.  3pts each.



Congratulations on your loss, mrzrich!  Doesn't look like you'll have any problem meeting that goal.

What size pan did you bake your cake in?


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

Up 0.4 yesterday.     But, as per usual...my own fault.  


I had to work Tuesday night at 6pm.  We only have one vehicle and as it worked out, in order to get DS to his typing class which is about half an hour away, my DH had to drop me off shortly after 4:30.  Now, we receptionists work alone and lots of times, we don't see anyone for an hour at a time, sometimes longer.  When I arrived (about 4:40), the ambulance and fire dept were sitting out front.  A member happened to come in just as the receptionist screamed and dropped to the floor.  They think she may have had a seizure.  She was so lucky that someone was there to call 911 for her because for several minutes, she would have been unable to call for herself.  I was early but I didn't get there until after Emergency Services had already arrived.  I keep thinking how fortunate she was and how everything worked together.  That member was there exactly when she needed her, and because I was early, I was able to finish her shift and the centre didn't have to be left unattended and probably unlocked.  She's home from the hospital now but they haven't determined what actually happened to her yet.


----------



## LMO429

I just restarted weight watchers online yesterday.  I did it in 2008 and lost 16 pounds

my question is the following:

after you go over your alloted points for the day (in my case its 21) why does it now take from the bonus points...it use to take from the activity points first and then the bonus points.  I prefered it that way because then you can see how much more you could eat based on how much you burned for the day.  (or at least that is the way i thought about it)...why did they change it I dont like it this way.


----------



## Sandi

CdnBuzzFan said:


> Up 0.4 yesterday.     But, as per usual...my own fault.
> 
> 
> I had to work Tuesday night at 6pm.  We only have one vehicle and as it worked out, in order to get DS to his typing class which is about half an hour away, my DH had to drop me off shortly after 4:30.  Now, we receptionists work alone and lots of times, we don't see anyone for an hour at a time, sometimes longer.  When I arrived (about 4:40), the ambulance and fire dept were sitting out front.  A member happened to come in just as the receptionist screamed and dropped to the floor.  They think she may have had a seizure.  She was so lucky that someone was there to call 911 for her because for several minutes, she would have been unable to call for herself.  I was early but I didn't get there until after Emergency Services had already arrived.  I keep thinking how fortunate she was and how everything worked together.  That member was there exactly when she needed her, and because I was early, I was able to finish her shift and the centre didn't have to be left unattended and probably unlocked.  She's home from the hospital now but they haven't determined what actually happened to her yet.



Don't get down on yourself.  Hope your colleague is doing well and that they can identify the problem.  Scary.



LMO429 said:


> I just restarted weight watchers online yesterday.  I did it in 2008 and lost 16 pounds
> 
> my question is the following:
> 
> after you go over your alloted points for the day (in my case its 21) why does it now take from the bonus points...it use to take from the activity points first and then the bonus points.  I prefered it that way because then you can see how much more you could eat based on how much you burned for the day.  (or at least that is the way i thought about it)...why did they change it I dont like it this way.



I had the same question because I'm a repeater, too.  In the end, it doesn't really matter what you call the "extra" point you use.  You know how many APs you earn in a day, so if that's what you want to use first, just use that many of your WPs.  It's sort of a mind game.  I eventually (after 3 months) gave in to the system and it's working fine.  I typically will use all my WPs and then rarely dip into my APs.  I haven't earned 35 APs in a week, but I'll frequently get to 28 to 30.

Someone told me there used to be a rule that you couldn't use more than 4 APs a day.  I didn't remember that.  A calorie in is a calorie in whether you ingest it one one day or over the course of several days.

Incidentally, I recall looking for the answer to your question on the WW website and never found anything clear.


----------



## sjms71

My goodness I've been busy today but, down to business.....much to my surprise I was down 1.6 today .  I have 1.8 to get to my pre-disney trip weight.  It would be awesome to get back to that next week but, I'm not holding my breath.




CdnBuzzFan said:


> Up 0.4 yesterday.     But, as per usual...my own fault.



Hang in there kiddo.   I also hope your co-worker is ok.


----------



## Sandi

sjms71 said:


> My goodness I've been busy today but, down to business.....much to my surprise I was down 1.6 today .  I have 1.8 to get to my pre-disney trip weight.



Three cheers for Stephanie!


----------



## daisy2

Well I weighed in today!  And my goal from last week was to lose 1.4 pounds to hit my 40 pounds!  I did it!! I did it!!  I lost 1.4 pounds!  So my total lost is 40 pounds and I got a 5 pound star to boot!   Now onto my next 10 pounds!!!Yippee!!!


----------



## Alice_in_Wonderland

daisy2 said:


> Well I weighed in today!  And my goal from last week was to lose 1.4 pounds to hit my 40 pounds!  I did it!! I did it!!  I lost 1.4 pounds!  So my total lost is 40 pounds and I got a 5 pound star to boot!   Now onto my next 10 pounds!!!Yippee!!!



Daisy2-Congrats!!!    Very exciting!!


----------



## mrzrich

sjms71 said:


> My goodness I've been busy today but, down to business.....much to my surprise I was down 1.6 today .  I have 1.8 to get to my pre-disney trip weight.  It would be awesome to get back to that next week but, I'm not holding my breath.





daisy2 said:


> Well I weighed in today!  And my goal from last week was to lose 1.4 pounds to hit my 40 pounds!  I did it!! I did it!!  I lost 1.4 pounds!  So my total lost is 40 pounds and I got a 5 pound star to boot!   Now onto my next 10 pounds!!!Yippee!!!



What a bunch of losers!


----------



## sjms71

daisy2 said:


> Well I weighed in today!  And my goal from last week was to lose 1.4 pounds to hit my 40 pounds!  I did it!! I did it!!  I lost 1.4 pounds!  So my total lost is 40 pounds and I got a 5 pound star to boot!   Now onto my next 10 pounds!!!Yippee!!!



 You rock girl!!!  Awesome job on the 1.4 and the 40lbs. 



mrzrich said:


> What a bunch of losers!


----------



## Wonders10

Ugh, I can't get back on track!  I weighed this morning and am up a pound from about a month ago.  I've been exactly the same since then - odd, yes.  It's also "that time" so it could also be due to that.  I am really needing to buckle down because I'm starting to fall back into that old routine I had before I started WW - eating whatever I want, whenever I want.  Not good.  I've already planned out some meals - which helps.

My question for you all - I'm single, I eat alone.  I don't like going through the process of cooking and then having all these leftovers, which I can only handle for one night.  I almost feel like its wasteful, but I'm getting sick of the foods I've been eating/preparing.  Any tips for cooking for one while on WW?  Moreso for dinner...


----------



## mrzrich

Wonders10 said:


> Ugh, I can't get back on track!  I weighed this morning and am up a pound from about a month ago.  I've been exactly the same since then - odd, yes.  It's also "that time" so it could also be due to that.  I am really needing to buckle down because I'm starting to fall back into that old routine I had before I started WW - eating whatever I want, whenever I want.  Not good.  I've already planned out some meals - which helps.
> 
> My question for you all - I'm single, I eat alone.  I don't like going through the process of cooking and then having all these leftovers, which I can only handle for one night.  I almost feel like its wasteful, but I'm getting sick of the foods I've been eating/preparing.  Any tips for cooking for one while on WW?  Moreso for dinner...



I would imagine the best and most economical thing to do is to freeze some food.  Either break up packages of meat as soon as you get home, or cook up batches of food and freeze yourself some homemade TV dinners.


----------



## mrzrich

I wrote this post a year ago this weekend:



> DH and DS went on a cub scout camping trip this weekend.  I didn't wait two minutes after they left to jump in the car and go crazy at Publix.  I bought Chips and dip, chicken wings, baked clams, spanikpita, chicken salad, frozen pizza, honey chicken, creamed spinach, chimichangas, a can of redi-whip, kozy shak rice pudding, oreos and Ice cream.
> 
> Most of these items are never in our house as they are major trigger foods for me.
> 
> Last night I watched chick flicks and ate about half of these items.  Alone.
> 
> This morning I woke up and cancelled my WW membership.
> 
> I just can't be trusted alone with food.




DH and DS are going camping with the cub scouts once again this weekend.  I am nervous, because whenever I have had the house to myself in the past I have binged.  I am going to fill the house with healthy snacks.  I also know that this year I have you guys for support.


----------



## Wonders10

mrzrich said:


> I wrote this post a year ago this weekend:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DH and DS are going camping with the cub scouts once again this weekend.  I am nervous, because whenever I have had the house to myself in the past I have binged.  I am going to fill the house with healthy snacks.  I also know that this year I have you guys for support.



Okay, I could have written this...minus the husband and son part   Seriously, I do that now and I live alone.  It's Saturday and I'm *insert emotion here* so I head to a grocery store - that I don't normally shop at; wouldn't want them knowing I was buying and eating such horrible food, and go nuts.  I'm thisclose to getting to that place again.  And I don't want to be.  

I actually have memories of being a child, maybe 7-8 years old, and sneaking food early in the morning while my mom was still sleeping.  Ice cream has the most prominent memory but I'm pretty sure I would eat other things.  Just enough for me to eat it and get my "fix" but without anyone noticing that any was eaten.  I also notice that when I watch shows related to eating disorders, like "What's eating you?" on E!, it tends to make me want to binge.  And even though the people in the show have problems, I'm still jealous of them because they are thin.  Sick I know.  

Anyway, I'm trying really hard to change that mindset.  You can do it...think about how far you've come this past year.


----------



## Alice_in_Wonderland

Wonders10 said:


> Okay, I could have written this...minus the husband and son part   Seriously, I do that now and I live alone.  It's Saturday and I'm *insert emotion here* so I head to a grocery store - that I don't normally shop at; wouldn't want them knowing I was buying and eating such horrible food, and go nuts.  I'm thisclose to getting to that place again.  And I don't want to be.
> 
> I actually have memories of being a child, maybe 7-8 years old, and sneaking food early in the morning while my mom was still sleeping.  Ice cream has the most prominent memory but I'm pretty sure I would eat other things.  Just enough for me to eat it and get my "fix" but without anyone noticing that any was eaten.  I also notice that when I watch shows related to eating disorders, like "What's eating you?" on E!, it tends to make me want to binge.  And even though the people in the show have problems, I'm still jealous of them because they are thin.  Sick I know.
> 
> Anyway, I'm trying really hard to change that mindset.  You can do it...think about how far you've come this past year.



First of all, I am sorry you are feeling this way because it sounds like there are a lot of emotions there that wants to come out.  Sometimes with emotions it is just better to get it all up and out.  As bad as they feel they really won't harm us.  If you have someone to call and talk to or a journal to get it all out in, then that might be a good strategy to try.

The other thing I  can suggest (not that I have any of the answers at all) is that you plan an activity that is a treat for yourself other than food.  When I was single, just broken up with my 9 year relationship, and feeling low I went out one day and joined a karate class.  It was so much fun and I made so many great friends there.  Plus, the exercise helped with my weight loss.  Do you have an activity that you have always wanted to try?  Now might be a great time to try it!

Some times we feel like we are stuck in old habits/patterns but if we are aware of it , as you seem to be, then we can come up with ways to kick that habit out of our lives.

Anyway, sorry if I sound like a know it all.  I just understand the feelings that you are expressing (been there a million times) and hope that you feel better soon!!!  Let us know how it goes for you!


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

I weighed in this morning and lost another 2 pounds!

Congratulations to the other losers out there...


I have to agree with the previous poster who recommended going out and doing something so that you are not sitting in the house alone.  My husband works nights and I frequently would find myself eating because I was lonely.

Now, I walk with a friend we have a great neighborhood for walking and frequently will find ourselves easily walking and chatting for an hour and a half.  I use a Nike app on my iphone to monitor my pace while we walk.


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

mrzrich said:


> I wrote this post a year ago this weekend:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DH and DS are going camping with the cub scouts once again this weekend.  I am nervous, because whenever I have had the house to myself in the past I have binged.  I am going to fill the house with healthy snacks.  I also know that this year I have you guys for support.



We are here for you...can you make some plans to go out with some friends?  Go see a movie *(careful about the popcorn) or somehow get out of the house?  Go shopping for a new outfit?  Get your nails done or get a massage?


----------



## Sandi

Wonders10 said:


> My question for you all - I'm single, I eat alone.  I don't like going through the process of cooking and then having all these leftovers, which I can only handle for one night.  I almost feel like its wasteful, but I'm getting sick of the foods I've been eating/preparing.  Any tips for cooking for one while on WW?  Moreso for dinner...



Have you tried the WW frozen meals?  They are pretty economical -- I stock up when the store has them 5 for $9.  They're quite good.  I need a cup of soup or a salad with them to make a meal.  I have one for lunch almost every day.  Some people say I shouldn't use that crutch, but I don't think I'm learning bad habits.  I'm just sometimes lazy.  DD16 occasionally has one for after school and it's better than chips, etc. (which are no longer allowed in the house due to my addiction -- I think my DH has some hidden).


----------



## Wonders10

Sandi said:


> Have you tried the WW frozen meals?  They are pretty economical -- I stock up when the store has them 5 for $9.  They're quite good.  I need a cup of soup or a salad with them to make a meal.  I have one for lunch almost every day.  Some people say I shouldn't use that crutch, but I don't think I'm learning bad habits.  I'm just sometimes lazy.  DD16 occasionally has one for after school and it's better than chips, etc. (which are no longer allowed in the house due to my addiction -- I think my DH has some hidden).



Yes, I eat those...actually the lean cuisines more so.  I have one on Fridays for lunch and allow myself 1 for dinner one night a week.  I just don't want to rely on frozen food for the bulk of my meals, and really want to start eating more nutritiously - without wasting a ton of leftovers.

Thanks also for the kind words about getting out of the house and trying to distract myself.  The funny thing is that I have the same urge after I have gone out and done something with friends or family.  Strange I know.  I think it is just a really bad habit I've gotten myself into for comfort - whether I'm happy or sad or somewhere in between.  I'm definitely good at recognizing when I get in those moods so I'm trying really hard, this time especially, to get past it.


----------



## Alice_in_Wonderland

I can understand about feeling lonely after seeing friends/family.  I always used to binge after family gatherings (sometimes due to feeling lonely, sometimes due to stress).  Some ways that I have handled that is :

1) getting my calander out to see that the next day or week I have another thing/event to go to (that is why an activity helped.  Karate was 3 times a week. By the weekend I was desperate for some alone time)

2) substitute something hot to drink like tea for a binge.  Yeah, I know it doens't sound satisfying but it actually gives me what I am looking for in a binge.  With the variety of tea flavors you can get something that tastes decadent with zero calories.  It is warm and feels up your belly so you feel full.  And, it lets me feel like I am doing something  positive for myself instead of hurting myself with a binge.  It wasn't easy to do it the first few times, but after a while I stared craving tea instead of junk food.

As you can see emtional eating has been something I have struggled with for a long time.  It is a hard thing to deal with and I have yet to figure it all out.  But, we are here for you!!


----------



## sjms71

Boy I missed a lot on here today.  Spent the afternoon with 6, 7th grade girls at the zoo.....boy do I need a margarita.......and I don't drink 



mrzrich said:


> I wrote this post a year ago this weekend:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DH and DS are going camping with the cub scouts once again this weekend.  I am nervous, because whenever I have had the house to myself in the past I have binged.  I am going to fill the house with healthy snacks.  I also know that this year I have you guys for support.



It's times like these I wish we all lived by each other so we can give each other hands on support.  You have come so far.  I've said this a dozen times it's all mental, at least most of it.  You post here every second if you need too and we will be here to support you and help you through the weekend.  YOU CAN DO IT.  



Wonders10 said:


> Okay, I could have written this...minus the husband and son part   Seriously, I do that now and I live alone.  It's Saturday and I'm *insert emotion here* so I head to a grocery store - that I don't normally shop at; wouldn't want them knowing I was buying and eating such horrible food, and go nuts.  I'm thisclose to getting to that place again.  And I don't want to be.
> 
> I actually have memories of being a child, maybe 7-8 years old, and sneaking food early in the morning while my mom was still sleeping.  Ice cream has the most prominent memory but I'm pretty sure I would eat other things.  Just enough for me to eat it and get my "fix" but without anyone noticing that any was eaten.  I also notice that when I watch shows related to eating disorders, like "What's eating you?" on E!, it tends to make me want to binge.  And even though the people in the show have problems, I'm still jealous of them because they are thin.  Sick I know.
> 
> Anyway, I'm trying really hard to change that mindset.  You can do it...think about how far you've come this past year.



You can do it too, I always hated people who said, "if I can do it anyone can" blah, blah, now I believe that.  Hang in there. 



Alice_in_Wonderland said:


> First of all, I am sorry you are feeling this way because it sounds like there are a lot of emotions there that wants to come out.  Sometimes with emotions it is just better to get it all up and out.  As bad as they feel they really won't harm us.  If you have someone to call and talk to or a journal to get it all out in, then that might be a good strategy to try.
> 
> The other thing I  can suggest (not that I have any of the answers at all) is that you plan an activity that is a treat for yourself other than food.  When I was single, just broken up with my 9 year relationship, and feeling low I went out one day and joined a karate class.  It was so much fun and I made so many great friends there.  Plus, the exercise helped with my weight loss.  Do you have an activity that you have always wanted to try?  Now might be a great time to try it!
> 
> Some times we feel like we are stuck in old habits/patterns but if we are aware of it , as you seem to be, then we can come up with ways to kick that habit out of our lives.
> 
> Anyway, sorry if I sound like a know it all.  I just understand the feelings that you are expressing (been there a million times) and hope that you feel better soon!!!  Let us know how it goes for you!



Very wise words


----------



## sjms71

Dreamer & Wisher said:


> I weighed in this morning and lost another 2 pounds!



woohoo


----------



## mrzrich

DH and DS have left.  I went to Publix, bought a bag of apples, a bag of salad and some baby carrots.

I'm going to make some SF Lime Jello tonight.

Dinner is 1 cup of Shrimp with Broccoli over 1/2 cup rice.

So far so good.


----------



## mrzrich

Have you guys heard anything about the new plan starting at the end of November?

I've heard Fruits as well as non starchy veggies will now be free (Including Bananas?)

I've heard the points formula will be entirely different, deeming our points calculators and scales worthless.  The new formula will account for protein and carbs.

Snacky, bready foods will cost more points.  BUT we will also get more points a day.

Supposed to roll out at meeting the week after Thanksgiving.

Google WW new plan 2011.


----------



## Alice_in_Wonderland

mrzrich said:


> Have you guys heard anything about the new plan starting at the end of November?
> 
> I've heard Fruits as well as non starchy veggies will now be free (Including Bananas?)
> 
> I've heard the points formula will be entirely different, deeming our points calculators and scales worthless.  The new formula will account for protein and carbs.
> 
> Snacky, bready foods will cost more points.  BUT we will also get more points a day.
> 
> Supposed to roll out at meeting the week after Thanksgiving.
> 
> Google WW new plan 2011.



From your post to God's ears!!   The current systems makes carbs the foods with the lowest points so you tend to eat more of them.  Not everyone's body can handle carbs that well (like me).  It would be nice to have a system where I could be able to eat the amount of protein that works best for me.  
At the same time, on the WW boards there are so many rumours about what is going to happen in Novemeber it is tough to tell what is what.  Where did you get your information from???  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## mrzrich

Read it on 3 fat chicks boards.  Of course it is all rumors, but it is similar to the German pro points system.  (Never understood why the program is different in different countries)


----------



## sjms71

mrzrich said:


> DH and DS have left.  I went to Publix, bought a bag of apples, a bag of salad and some baby carrots.
> 
> I'm going to make some SF Lime Jello tonight.
> 
> Dinner is 1 cup of Shrimp with Broccoli over 1/2 cup rice.
> 
> So far so good.



Good job on the good choices, keep up the good work, Dinner sounds so good.


----------



## sjms71

mrzrich said:


> Read it on 3 fat chicks boards.  Of course it is all rumors, but it is similar to the German pro points system.  (Never understood why the program is different in different countries)



I thought someone mentioned it on here about the new program but, I haven't heard anything at my meetings.  I'll ask next Thursday.


----------



## Alice_in_Wonderland

mrzrich said:


> Read it on 3 fat chicks boards.  Of course it is all rumors, but it is similar to the German pro points system.  (Never understood why the program is different in different countries)



I am laughing because on the WW boards some people say it will be like the Australian plan or the British plan but in the end, all of the plans sounded a lot like what you described as the German plan. I even heard the Canadian plan is totally different than the U.S. plan.  I guess it is just a small world after all 
Anyway,  I can't wait until the week after thanksgiving. Thanks for sharing all the info!!!


----------



## katybugsmom

Alice_in_Wonderland said:


> Thanks Sandi-message received loud and clear  I am getting ready to go to a 10am meeting at my local center.  Thanks for the help everyone!!!!



Welcome!  I have all the materials from previous tries with WW so I was able to go ahead and get started.  I'm diabetic so it's the best fit for me!  I too have to be held accountable(weigh ins)  I'm fortunate that we are doing a "Biggest Loser Contest" at my school!  Everyone put in $10 and whoever loses the most weight the day we get out for Thanksgiving gets the money!  We'll do it again in the Spring.  I'm in it for the long-haul this time!  Our school nurse is doing the weigh in's each week and I've already told her I wanted her to weigh me every week. This keeps me motivated so I'm planning on joining WW on-line too.  It's cheaper and I'm already getting great support from my friends at school!
Good luck everyone!  I've lost 2 more pounds this week!  6 pounds total since last Monday.  I know this won't last once my body gets used to the foods I eat, but 1-2 pounds a week would be super!


----------



## sjms71

katybugsmom said:


> Welcome!  I have all the materials from previous tries with WW so I was able to go ahead and get started.  I'm diabetic so it's the best fit for me!  I too have to be held accountable(weigh ins)  I'm fortunate that we are doing a "Biggest Loser Contest" at my school!  Everyone put in $10 and whoever loses the most weight the day we get out for Thanksgiving gets the money!  We'll do it again in the Spring.  I'm in it for the long-haul this time!  Our school nurse is doing the weigh in's each week and I've already told her I wanted her to weigh me every week. This keeps me motivated so I'm planning on joining WW on-line too.  It's cheaper and I'm already getting great support from my friends at school!
> Good luck everyone!  I've lost 2 more pounds this week!  6 pounds total since last Monday.  I know this won't last once my body gets used to the foods I eat, but 1-2 pounds a week would be super!



Great job on the 2lb loss this week.  I love the idea of putting $10 in a pool of money and the one with the most weight loss gets it.  

 OK friends are total Weight loss for the week is looking good.  So, if today is your weigh in day please make sure you come on here and post so I can add you to our total for the week.  I will post the results tomorrow.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

Alice_in_Wonderland said:


> I am laughing because on the WW boards some people say it will be like the Australian plan or the British plan but in the end, all of the plans sounded a lot like what you described as the German plan. I even heard the Canadian plan is totally different than the U.S. plan.  I guess it is just a small world after all
> Anyway,  I can't wait until the week after thanksgiving. Thanks for sharing all the info!!!



I'm pretty sure the Canadian Plan will be the same as the US Plan.  We get all of our meeting material / topics from the US and all of our food products are shipped up here from the US warehouses as well.  Our roll out date to the members sounds like it's a week or so later then yours (Dec 5 for the meetings and Dec 6 for E-tools) and we'll have a Canadian version of the Food Companion and Restaurant Guide but I think the actual _Plan _should be the same.  I believe we are part of Weight Watchers International.

I googled WW new plan 2010 but I'm not getting much information.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

So here's how I got my exercise yesterday.  I volunteer at DS school on Friday mornings.  When volunteers are in the school, we have to sign in and out at the office.  As I was leaving, I walked down the hall, down the stairs and down another hall towards the office and realized that I had forgotten my coat.  So back up the hall, back up the stairs and back down the other hall I went.  Put my coat on and then went down the hall, down the stairs and down another hall to the office.  I signed out and walked down a couple of halls to the side door and left.  After I had walked about 3/4 of the way home, I suddenly realized that I had forgotten something else.... THE VAN!     So back to the school I walked!


----------



## sjms71

CdnBuzzFan said:


> So here's how I got my exercise yesterday.  I volunteer at DS school on Friday mornings.  When volunteers are in the school, we have to sign in and out at the office.  As I was leaving, I walked down the hall, down the stairs and down another hall towards the office and realized that I had forgotten my coat.  So back up the hall, back up the stairs and back down the other hall I went.  Put my coat on and then went down the hall, down the stairs and down another hall to the office.  I signed out and walked down a couple of halls to the side door and left.  After I had walked about 3/4 of the way home, I suddenly realized that I had forgotten something else.... THE VAN!     So back to the school I walked!



Get out, you did not forget your car .  Too funny sounds like something I would do


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

sjms71 said:


> Get out, you did not forget your car .  Too funny sounds like something I would do



Yup!  True story!  I was laughing at myself (outloud) all the way back.


----------



## jalferes

Does anyone know if there is a forum for Atkins people ? Maybe I should start one ? I have lost 30 pounds and can't wait for my next vacation !!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

jalferes said:


> Does anyone know if there is a forum for Atkins people ? Maybe I should start one ? I have lost 30 pounds and can't wait for my next vacation !!



You could try clicking on the "Search" button above and using Atkins as the key word.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

It's been quiet here yesterday and today.  I hope everyone is having a good weekend.


----------



## Sandi

CdnBuzzFan said:


> It's been quiet here yesterday and today.  I hope everyone is having a good weekend.



Well, I've had a pretty good weekend.  Not really good with tracking, but lots of exercise and making pretty decent choices.  I just haven't been on my computer much, so haven't been tracking.  Of course, that is counter to my WW Leader's admonishment "just track the days you want to lose weight."

How is everyone else?


----------



## sjms71

Ok all, so for the week of 10/18/10 the results are.............

15 lbs. lost as a group 


**if you didn't post your weight loss for last week and want to be added to our total just post weight loss and date of weigh in and I'll add ya.  

Beautiful weather this weekend here in NC.  Did my ususally exercise routine.  Ate a little more than normal on Saturday but used my extra points.  Today went well as for as tracking.  Dh and I are "thinking" of selling our house and moving (in the same town just the other side).  It was a lot of fun looking at model homes, of course loved the house that was totally out of our budget.  Not sure if we will take the step and sell our home and build another but, like I said it was so fun to look at stuff.


----------



## Wonders10

I had a decent weekend.  Officially getting back on track tomorrow, all my meals are planned and I feel my mindset changing back to where it was when I was losing.  My goal is to lose a pound but my I would love to lose 2.  I went to the walk in clinc this morning and I have an upper respiratory infection.  I'm hoping the antibiotic I'm on doesn't interfere with weight loss.  My time of the month is also 5 days late.  Not sure why and I'm definitely not preggo.  Sometimes stress messes me up but I'm not particulary stressed.  Maybe my bad eating has messed with it...last month it came a tad early and I was eating really well then.  Anyway, hope everyone has a great week.  Good luck on your weigh ins!


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

So far I have had a pretty successful weekend.  I have earned 8 activity points, and I have tracked everything I have eaten.  I have eaten some of my weekly points but give a girl a break it's the weekend! 

I ordered the wrong soup at Panera Bread.  I was planning on ordering vegetable soup for 2 points, but they didn't have it today, and I was too busy finding out what the kids wanted to notice until it was my turn to order.  I quickly choose the Creamy Tomato soup, only to find out that is 7 points for  for the portion that you get with the "You Pick Two"  It was the highest points value soup on the menu!  I tracked it and moved on with my day.

I am saving up my activity points for Thursday evening when we arrive at Disney!  So far I have earned a Brownie!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

Today is our mayoral election.  Our city has had the same mayor since 1978.  She's almost 90 years old!  She never campaigns and always gets in with a huge majority.  But can you imagine seeking another term just before _your_ 90th birthday??  She's a great mayor and I'm sure she'll get in once again.  

I've had the munchies for quite a while this morning.  I need something soft, chewy and ooey-gooey.  So far, I haven't given in to them.  I did have a WW Choc Caramel Mini Bar and just finished a bowl of grapes.  It will be time for lunch in about an hour and hopefully they'll have disappeared by then.  I've been really good since Saturday and trying to snack mostly on fruit.  Hopefully, I can last until weigh-in on Wednesday.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

Dreamer & Wisher said:


> I am saving up my activity points for Thursday evening when we arrive at Disney!  So far I have earned a Brownie!



Have a (OK, I'll say it...) _magical _vacation!  My typical response is, "Oh, I'm so jealous!"  Enjoy yourself!


----------



## sjms71

Hey guys, hope everyone is having a good week.  It's been very quiet on here this week.  I've been very busy this week myself.  I feel terrible, I didn't even run yesterday .  I did a 30 minute cardio burst workout and ate very well and tracked.  But I feel like I'm losing my enthusiasm.  I mean I am not giving up I'm just tired of the WW/exercise routine.  I feel like I mix it up that what else can I possibly do.  Maybe it's this vacation weight coming off that's got me down.  DH wanted to go again for FD in December and I was like NO WAY.  Oh well, Thanks for listening .


----------



## Wonders10

I made it through day 1 of being back on points.  I did dip into my 35 points - left work early because I was feeling yucky, actually think its a side effect of the meds I'm on.  I had a couple extra snacks while watching movies and resting.  Anyway, I'm feeling better and still have that motivation to track and lose.  

I'm really just so sick and tired of looking and feeling gross in pictures and trying on clothes that used to fit and are tight now, etc.  Disney is in 2 weeks - not sure how much I could lose by then but I will be happy with solid losses every week leading up to it.  I don't want to give myself unrealistic expectations and then get discouraged and eat because I didn't lose 10 lbs in 2 weeks or something crazy like that.  I'd love to lose an average of a pound a week from now until Christmas (also my cruise that is the week prior to Christmas).  That is my goal.  Reasonable I think.  

Hope everyone gets their motivation back or is keeping it up and having a great week!


----------



## k_null81

Hello ladies, I weighed in this past Saturday and was totally disappointed in my loss that I couldn't bring myself to post till now.  I only lost 6oz.  Not even a half pound!    I know I have been slipping in the food department lately but I am still working out around 50-70 minutes 6 days a week though.  I actually find the working out part way easier then the food part.

Also for me this time of year is depressing.  Between it getting cooler and being dark when I get up for work and usually dark within an hour of me getting home it's draining me.  I'm just so tired!  Not a fan of the cold.  I love the sun!  

Anyways, I started tracking yesterday.  Which to be honest I losely tracked up to this point.

So here's hoping for a better weigh in this weekend!  And of course we'll be having family and friends over for soup and chili on Sunday before trick or treating so hopefully I can behave myself.  

Hope everyone has a good week!


----------



## sjms71

k_null81 said:


> Hello ladies, I weighed in this past Saturday and was totally disappointed in my loss that I couldn't bring myself to post till now.  I only lost 6oz.  Not even a half pound!    I know I have been slipping in the food department lately but I am still working out around 50-70 minutes 6 days a week though.  I actually find the working out part way easier then the food part.
> 
> Also for me this time of year is depressing.  Between it getting cooler and being dark when I get up for work and usually dark within an hour of me getting home it's draining me.  I'm just so tired!  Not a fan of the cold.  I love the sun!
> 
> Anyways, I started tracking yesterday.  Which to be honest I losely tracked up to this point.
> 
> So here's hoping for a better weigh in this weekend!  And of course we'll be having family and friends over for soup and chili on Sunday before trick or treating so hopefully I can behave myself.
> 
> Hope everyone has a good week!



Hang in there, hope you are having a better week.  I think you are right that the weather and the up coming time change has a lot to do with it.  Don't ever feel you can't come on here, even if you are disappointed in the results.  WE ALL GET IT!  All of us here have food issues and we all struggle, so if anyone gets, we do.  The important thing is you just keep moving forward.   It's not going to be a perfect journey but you can do it.


----------



## jalferes

The most important part of losing over the long haul is accepting setbacks and then getting right back on track - if you can do that - you will get the result you are looking for in the end.


----------



## sjms71

jalferes said:


> The most important part of losing over the long haul is accepting setbacks and then getting right back on track - if you can do that - you will get the result you are looking for in the end.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

I made it onto sjms71's weight loss spreadsheet today -- down 1.2!


----------



## sjms71

CdnBuzzFan said:


> I made it onto sjms71's weight loss spreadsheet today -- down 1.2!




LOL, oh yeah you go girl


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

sjms71 said:


> Hey guys, hope everyone is having a good week.  It's been very quiet on here this week.  I've been very busy this week myself.  I feel terrible, I didn't even run yesterday .  I did a 30 minute cardio burst workout and ate very well and tracked.  But I feel like I'm losing my enthusiasm.  I mean I am not giving up I'm just tired of the WW/exercise routine.  I feel like I mix it up that what else can I possibly do.  Maybe it's this vacation weight coming off that's got me down.  DH wanted to go again for FD in December and I was like NO WAY.  Oh well, Thanks for listening .



You do sound pretty down, Stephanie...I hope you're not giving up.  You've come so far and you're such a huge inspiration to the rest of us on the thread.  Maybe a look back at some of your 'before' pictures will help you get your enthusiasm back.  I'm sure your DH and kids are very proud of you also.  

Just remember that this is a lifestyle and sometimes life hands us a challenge or a bad day.  Jalferes hit the nail on the head when she said this, "_The most important part of losing over the long haul is accepting setbacks and then getting right back on track - if you can do that - you will get the result you are looking for in the end_."  You have to make the program work for you in order to be successful and you've been very successful!!  Sometimes I just wish that I could eat whatever, whenever and how much I want and I get so tired of _having_ to count points (I dont exercise) but I know that it's what I have to do to continue to stay at goal.  I've posted my 'before' picture so you know what I'm talking about when I say that I'm not ready to go back there.  That helps me stay focused on doing what I know what I have to do to keep looking like my 'after' picture. 

I hope that helps.     Talk to us anytime time!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

sjms71 said:


> DH wanted to go again for FD in December and I was like NO WAY.  Oh well, Thanks for listening .



Forgot to mention this in my above post... YOU SAID "NO" TO DISNEY??!!!  

I realize why you don't want to do Free Dining again but I dont think I would have been able to pass up on another trip to Disney.  You just brought the 'non scale success' to a whole new level!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

Wonders10 said:


> I made it through day 1 of being back on points.  I did dip into my 35 points - left work early because I was feeling yucky, actually think its a side effect of the meds I'm on.  I had a couple extra snacks while watching movies and resting.  Anyway, I'm feeling better and still have that motivation to track and lose.
> 
> I'm really just so sick and tired of looking and feeling gross in pictures and trying on clothes that used to fit and are tight now, etc.  Disney is in 2 weeks - not sure how much I could lose by then but I will be happy with solid losses every week leading up to it.  I don't want to give myself unrealistic expectations and then get discouraged and eat because I didn't lose 10 lbs in 2 weeks or something crazy like that.  I'd love to lose an average of a pound a week from now until Christmas (also my cruise that is the week prior to Christmas).  That is my goal.  Reasonable I think.
> 
> Hope everyone gets their motivation back or is keeping it up and having a great week!



You're right -- it's best to keep your expectations real.  Check back through your weight losses recorded in your pocket guide.  Do an average and see if a pound per week is attainable.  You've got some big challenges coming your way...Disney, Thanksgiving, a cruise, Christmas, etc.  Stay focused and you should be happy with your results.


----------



## sjms71

CdnBuzzFan said:


> You do sound pretty down, Stephanie...I hope you're not giving up.  You've come so far and you're such a huge inspiration to the rest of us on the thread.  Maybe a look back at some of your 'before' pictures will help you get your enthusiasm back.  I'm sure your DH and kids are very proud of you also.
> 
> Just remember that this is a lifestyle and sometimes life hands us a challenge or a bad day.  Jalferes hit the nail on the head when she said this, "_The most important part of losing over the long haul is accepting setbacks and then getting right back on track - if you can do that - you will get the result you are looking for in the end_."  You have to make the program work for you in order to be successful and you've been very successful!!  Sometimes I just wish that I could eat whatever, whenever and how much I want and I get so tired of _having_ to count points (I dont exercise) but I know that it's what I have to do to continue to stay at goal.  I've posted my 'before' picture so you know what I'm talking about when I say that I'm not ready to go back there.  That helps me stay focused on doing what I know what I have to do to keep looking like my 'after' picture.
> 
> I hope that helps.     Talk to us anytime time!



Thank you so much, you too are such an inspiration.  I'm not giving up, I can't at this point.  I just feel like I'm going through the motions like a zombie.  I think it's that I was pounding away and then..........DISNEY...........I gained the weight and still not to where I was . I mean I am losing it, but I'm considering it catching up.   I feel all I do is workout.  I don't think I'd lose an oz if I didn't.  

 ok, so DH had a trip scheduled for December with FD and I just canceled it yesterday.  I know I must be off my stinkin rocker.  But honestly I just can't deal with the food thing again so close.  I did however book for March instead.  It will be DD's 13 birthday trip and I might be better to handle the dining again with a little distance from Septembers trip.  If we decide to go down in Dec. it will not be on the dining plan and will not be an eating fest. But may just do small trips around home instead.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

k_null81 said:


> Hello ladies, I weighed in this past Saturday and was totally disappointed in my loss that I couldn't bring myself to post till now.  I only lost 6oz.  Not even a half pound!    I know I have been slipping in the food department lately but I am still working out around 50-70 minutes 6 days a week though.  I actually find the working out part way easier then the food part.
> 
> Also for me this time of year is depressing.  Between it getting cooler and being dark when I get up for work and usually dark within an hour of me getting home it's draining me.  I'm just so tired!  Not a fan of the cold.  I love the sun!
> 
> Anyways, I started tracking yesterday.  Which to be honest I losely tracked up to this point.
> 
> So here's hoping for a better weigh in this weekend!  And of course we'll be having family and friends over for soup and chili on Sunday before trick or treating so hopefully I can behave myself.
> 
> Hope everyone has a good week!



Are you sure that it's 6 ounces and not .6 of a pound?  I didn't think WW gave the weight in ounces.  Six ounces is still a lot.  Put 6oz of potatoes in your kitchen scale and take a good look at just _HOW MUCH_ that is.

Good luck with your tracking this week.  Even Dr Oz says that people see better weight loss results when they track.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

sjms71 said:


> Thank you so much, you too are such an inspiration.  I'm not giving up, I can't at this point.  I just feel like I'm going through the motions like a zombie.  I think it's that I was pounding away and then..........DISNEY...........I gained the weight and still not to where I was . I mean I am losing it, but I'm considering it catching up.   I feel all I do is workout.  I don't think I'd lose an oz if I didn't.
> 
> ok, so DH had a trip scheduled for December with FD and I just canceled it yesterday.  I know I must be off my stinkin rocker.  But honestly I just can't deal with the food thing again so close.  I did however book for March instead.  It will be DD's 13 birthday trip and I might be better to handle the dining again with a little distance from Septembers trip.  If we decide to go down in Dec. it will not be on the dining plan and will not be an eating fest. But may just do small trips around home instead.



I hear ya!  If we go again, I don't think we'll do free dining either.  Just waaaaay tooooo much foooood!

Some of my inlaws are going to Italy next summer.  They're trying to get us to go too but I'm hoping DH will tell them no. He was born there but has never had any desire to return.  We'd likely go for longer then a week and I don't really want to deal with the food that I'd be eating.  It's not the only reason that I don't want to go but that reason fits the topic.  (Now if he said _*DISNEY,*_ I'd jump all over that one!)


----------



## Sandi

CdnBuzzFan said:


> I hear ya!  If we go again, I don't think we'll do free dining either.  Just waaaaay tooooo much foooood!
> 
> Some of my inlaws are going to Italy next summer.  They're trying to get us to go too but I'm hoping DH will tell them no. He was born there but has never had any desire to return.  We'd likely go for longer then a week and I don't really want to deal with the food that I'd be eating.  It's not the only reason that I don't want to go but that reason fits the topic.  (Now if he said _*DISNEY,*_ I'd jump all over that one!)



I totally understand this Jessie.  We're planning a trip to Disney during DD16's Spring Break in April.  I will never do Free Dining because of what I've learned from Jessie and Stephanie.  I just can't deal with not getting the most for my dollar -- even when it's free.  It's sick, I know.

Okay, today was my WI at WW.  I am down 0.6 pounds.  That is a success to me.  I think that as I approach my goal -- still 9.8 pounds away (not 10!) -- my weekly weight loss will be less than one pound a week.  I just have to deal with that.  I'm always jealous when we hear the new WW members rattle off their "I lost 5.6 pounds on my first week" or "3 pounds down for the second week."  But, my graph is going down and I'm going to have a safe landing at the end.

Jessie, I wouldn't forgo a trip to Italy just to avoid the food.  Maybe you could fly back a little early or something.  We're going to Switzerland for Thanksgiving and I've told my DH and DD that we're not simply focusing on the chocolate and cheese!  Italy sounds wonderful to me.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

Sandi said:


> Jessie, I wouldn't forgo a trip to Italy just to avoid the food.  Maybe you could fly back a little early or something.  We're going to Switzerland for Thanksgiving and I've told my DH and DD that we're not simply focusing on the chocolate and cheese!  Italy sounds wonderful to me.



I've got several other reasons for not wanting to go (like they smoke and DS has asthma) but the food just happened to be the reason that fit in with what we were talking about.    I would actually very much love to go to Italy but I'm thinking some kind of tour would be better than just staying at somebody's house.

Congratulations on your loss today, Sandi!


----------



## Sandi

CdnBuzzFan said:


> I've got several other reasons for not wanting to go (like they smoke and DS has asthma) but the food just happened to be the reason that fit in with what we were talking about.    I would actually very much love to go to Italy but I'm thinking some kind of tour would be better than just staying at somebody's house.



The smoking is a definite turn-off.  Visiting family sometimes isn't a vacation at all!


----------



## k_null81

CdnBuzzFan said:


> Are you sure that it's 6 ounces and not .6 of a pound?  I didn't think WW gave the weight in ounces.  Six ounces is still a lot.  Put 6oz of potatoes in your kitchen scale and take a good look at just _HOW MUCH_ that is.
> 
> Good luck with your tracking this week.  Even Dr Oz says that people see better weight loss results when they track.




Ok, I'm a little confused.  I'm blonde so please forgive me.  So it's not oz they are giving?  So when they say I lost .6 is that meaning .60 as in 100 would be a pound?  Hope this doesn't come off completely stupid sounding but this whole time when they would say .8 or .6 I thought that was oz.  So if I lost .6 it was a little over a half pound correct?  When she said I lost 1/2 a pound I was a little confused b/c I thought 8oz was half.

Ok, enough of my rambling.  lol......


----------



## Sandi

k_null81 said:


> Ok, I'm a little confused.  I'm blonde so please forgive me.  So it's not oz they are giving?  So when they say I lost .6 is that meaning .60 as in 100 would be a pound?  Hope this doesn't come off completely stupid sounding but this whole time when they would say .8 or .6 I thought that was oz.  So if I lost .6 it was a little over a half pound correct?  When she said I lost 1/2 a pound I was a little confused b/c I thought 8oz was half.
> 
> Ok, enough of my rambling.  lol......



You're so cute.  Yup, your blonde is showing.  If you are down 0.6, you've lost 6/10ths of a pound.  That is a bit more than 1/2 pound.  They do it in tenths of a pound which is a little easier for people to calculate than the English measurement system of ounces.  We should probably be doing it completely metric, but that's too much for us in the U.S.

If you look at your attendance book and the cumulative totals, it will say something like "Total: -26.8 lb."  That would mean 26 and 8/10th pounds.

Hope this makes you feel better!


----------



## k_null81

Sandi said:


> You're so cute.  Yup, your blonde is showing.  If you are down 0.6, you've lost 6/10ths of a pound.  That is a bit more than 1/2 pound.  They do it in tenths of a pound which is a little easier for people to calculate than the English measurement system of ounces.  We should probably be doing it completely metric, but that's too much for us in the U.S.
> 
> If you look at your attendance book and the cumulative totals, it will say something like "Total: -26.8 lb."  That would mean 26 and 8/10th pounds.
> 
> Hope this makes you feel better!



Thank you so much for clarifying!  lol....I feel goofy and a little better all at the same time.  Just assumed it meant ounces.  

Thanks again~ Makes me feel a little better that I lost a little over 1/2lbs at this weigh in but not to much.


----------



## natashag76

Congrats to everyone on your losses!  I also lost .6 this week - I'm sensing a trend I think.


----------



## Sandi

natashag76 said:


> Congrats to everyone on your losses!  I also lost .6 this week - I'm sensing a trend I think.



Spooky.  Appropriate for the season!

Good job on your loss!


----------



## sjms71

k_null81 said:


> Ok, I'm a little confused.  I'm blonde so please forgive me.  So it's not oz they are giving?  So when they say I lost .6 is that meaning .60 as in 100 would be a pound?  Hope this doesn't come off completely stupid sounding but this whole time when they would say .8 or .6 I thought that was oz.  So if I lost .6 it was a little over a half pound correct?  When she said I lost 1/2 a pound I was a little confused b/c I thought 8oz was half.
> 
> Ok, enough of my rambling.  lol......



LOL  I was going to say something, cause you said you didn't even lose 1/2lb.  But I was like what if she really did figure she lost .6oz.  So, since this was last week our group lost *15.6 LBS*.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

k_null81 said:


> Ok, I'm a little confused.  I'm blonde so please forgive me.  So it's not oz they are giving?  So when they say I lost .6 is that meaning .60 as in 100 would be a pound?  Hope this doesn't come off completely stupid sounding but this whole time when they would say .8 or .6 I thought that was oz.  So if I lost .6 it was a little over a half pound correct?  When she said I lost 1/2 a pound I was a little confused b/c I thought 8oz was half.



Glad we cleared that up...


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

Good Afternoon Everyone!!

We've got some weigh-ins today...good luck to all of you.

I just forwarded my recipe for black bean brownies to someone and thought I'd post it here.  It sounds disgusting but they are actually quite tasty.  If you can get past the fact that there are beans in your brownies, you will probably like them if you make them.    It took me a while to warm up to the idea....


*Black Bean Brownies*

1 can black beans or navy beans, drained & rinsed (11 pts)
3 eggs (6 pts)
3 Tbsp oil (9 pts)
1 tsp vanilla
4 1/2 Tbsp cocoa (1 pt)
4 Tbsp chocolate chips (6 pts)
3/4 cup sugar (12 pts)

Place beans in food processor and process until smooth.  Add eggs, oil, vanilla, sugar and cocoa.  Mix together in the food processor.

Pour into 8X8 pan.  Swirl in chocolate chips.

Bake 350 for 25 minutes.  Cool and frost if desired.
Yield:  16 pieces.  45 points total = 3 points each.

My points are calculated using Canadian products so the US points may be a little different.  They are high in fiber & in protein and low in fat.


----------



## sjms71

Ok, so not such a good WI for me today.  I stayed the same .  Just what I needed this week on top of my already bad attitude.  So, I know it's not a gain but, honestly I didn't do anything different from previous weeks.  So, I'm going to really try to brush myself off put a smile on and evaluate what I can tweak a little. I think I'm going to set a goal of 8lbs by the end of the year.  Not sure how many weigh in's that is yet but, I need to focus on something. Hope everyone else has good results the next few days.


----------



## sjms71

CdnBuzzFan said:


> Good Afternoon Everyone!!
> 
> We've got some weigh-ins today...good luck to all of you.
> 
> I just forwarded my recipe for black bean brownies to someone and thought I'd post it here.  It sounds disgusting but they are actually quite tasty.  If you can get past the fact that there are beans in your brownies, you will probably like them if you make them.    It took me a while to warm up to the idea....
> 
> 
> *Black Bean Brownies*
> 
> 1 can black beans or navy beans, drained & rinsed (11 pts)
> 3 eggs (6 pts)
> 3 Tbsp oil (9 pts)
> 1 tsp vanilla
> 4 1/2 Tbsp cocoa (1 pt)
> 4 Tbsp chocolate chips (6 pts)
> 3/4 cup sugar (12 pts)
> 
> Place beans in food processor and process until smooth.  Add eggs, oil, vanilla, sugar and cocoa.  Mix together in the food processor.
> 
> Pour into 8X8 pan.  Swirl in chocolate chips.
> 
> Bake 350 for 25 minutes.  Cool and frost if desired.
> Yield:  16 pieces.  45 points total = 3 points each.
> 
> My points are calculated using Canadian products so the US points may be a little different.  They are high in fiber & in protein and low in fat.



oooh thanks Jessie, I found this recipe in a magazine a few months ago and wanted to make them and forgot all about it .


----------



## Sandi

sjms71 said:


> Ok, so not such a good WI for me today.  I stayed the same .  Just what I needed this week on top of my already bad attitude.  So, I know it's not a gain but, honestly I didn't do anything different from previous weeks.  So, I'm going to really try to brush myself off put a smile on and evaluate what I can tweak a little. I think I'm going to set a goal of 8lbs by the end of the year.  Not sure how many weigh in's that is yet but, I need to focus on something. Hope everyone else has good results the next few days.



Sorry you didn't see a loss, but I bet you'll make it up next week.  I hate those unexplainable weeks where you stay the same or even gain.  They are real downers.  However, you're sticking with it and being strong.  You get points in my book.  There are 9 more Thursdays in 2010.  I don't believe I'll be able to lose 8 lbs in that time -- not with doing down 0.6's -- but maybe you can.  You've come far and are an inspiration to all of us.


----------



## LMO429

Hello All!

Can I join in.  I changed my ww online membership today to a monthly pass..my first meeting is this upcoming monday or tues

I have a question for everyone.  what do you wear to weigh ins..do you go to the same meeting each week. I can get very focused on the "number on the scale" I'm sure when i go to a meeting the scale will prob be between 2 to 5 pounds more depending on what i eat, what i am wearing, time of day etc than what I would weigh if I weighed in at home on my own scale.

its just a stupid mental hurdle but what could i tell myself when i weigh in at the meeting so i dont want to totally kill myself if the scale is much higher than at home.


----------



## Wonders10

LMO429 said:


> Hello All!
> 
> Can I join in.  I changed my ww online membership today to a monthly pass..my first meeting is this upcoming monday or tues
> 
> I have a question for everyone.  what do you wear to weigh ins..do you go to the same meeting each week. I can get very focused on the "number on the scale" I'm sure when i go to a meeting the scale will prob be between 2 to 5 pounds more depending on what i eat, what i am wearing, time of day etc than what I would weigh if I weighed in at home on my own scale.
> 
> its just a stupid mental hurdle but what could i tell myself when i weigh in at the meeting so i dont want to totally kill myself if the scale is much higher than at home.



Hi there!  I swear I'm not a trader to the peeps thread...but I am doing WW and this thread is a tad more active than the peeps.  Lots of great support too!

I don't do meetings at the moment but I have in the past.  I always tried to go to the same meeting and planned my meeting day for a time when I knew I could almost always make it.  And I always wore the same exact thing or at least the same type of outfit.  Always something light.  If it was a morning meeting, I wouldn't eat until after the meeting, otherwise I would eat really light that day and not drink or eat anything for a few hours before weigh in.  I also stopped weighing myself at home so I wouldn't stress myself out with what this scale says versus that scale.  OR figure out the lb difference from the WW scale and your scale at home.  Like my home scale is 2 lbs more than the WW scale and then you will still be able to see how you are doing at home without feeling like you are gaining.  But in reality if you are losing weight consistently, you will be seeing losses no matter when you weigh, what you are wearing, etc.  but I totally get where you are coming from.  Good Luck!


----------



## sjms71

Sandi said:


> Sorry you didn't see a loss, but I bet you'll make it up next week.  I hate those unexplainable weeks where you stay the same or even gain.  They are real downers.  However, you're sticking with it and being strong.  You get points in my book.  There are 9 more Thursdays in 2010.  I don't believe I'll be able to lose 8 lbs in that time -- not with doing down 0.6's -- but maybe you can.  You've come far and are an inspiration to all of us.



Thanks Sandi, you guys are the best support.  I know what you mean about the unexplainable weeks, I have weeks like 2 weeks ago where it was TOM plus I went out to eat on Saturday and said heck with it and ordered pasta and ate bread. I ended up losing 2lbs that week however, weeks like that aren't downers .  Also, thanks for counting the weeks out for me.  It will be tight but I'll give a whirl.  Plus I'm trying to think of it this way I lost 2lbs two weeks ago, 1.6 last week, same this week.  So, 3.6 in 3 weeks is still good. Ok, talked myself into feeling better .


----------



## sjms71

LMO429 said:


> Hello All!
> 
> Can I join in.  I changed my ww online membership today to a monthly pass..my first meeting is this upcoming monday or tues
> 
> I have a question for everyone.  what do you wear to weigh ins..do you go to the same meeting each week. I can get very focused on the "number on the scale" I'm sure when i go to a meeting the scale will prob be between 2 to 5 pounds more depending on what i eat, what i am wearing, time of day etc than what I would weigh if I weighed in at home on my own scale.
> 
> its just a stupid mental hurdle but what could i tell myself when i weigh in at the meeting so i dont want to totally kill myself if the scale is much higher than at home.



I go to meetings.  The one in my town is Thursdays at 10am and one at 6:30.  However, I always go to the 10am meeting.  I don't eat breakfast before I go and generally will wear the same thing.  I usually get there about 9:30 to weigh in.  I bring my coffee and breakfast (as many do at that meeting) eat and catch up with my fellow WW friends until we start at 10am. I've been known when it gets cold to change after I weigh in.  I know a bad habit but I weigh myself everyday 1 time in the morning at home.  If you can conquer the mental hurdle you'll do ok .


----------



## LMO429

Wonders10 said:


> Hi there!  I swear I'm not a trader to the peeps thread...but I am doing WW and this thread is a tad more active than the peeps.  Lots of great support too!
> 
> I don't do meetings at the moment but I have in the past.  I always tried to go to the same meeting and planned my meeting day for a time when I knew I could almost always make it.  And I always wore the same exact thing or at least the same type of outfit.  Always something light.  If it was a morning meeting, I wouldn't eat until after the meeting, otherwise I would eat really light that day and not drink or eat anything for a few hours before weigh in.  I also stopped weighing myself at home so I wouldn't stress myself out with what this scale says versus that scale.  OR figure out the lb difference from the WW scale and your scale at home.  Like my home scale is 2 lbs more than the WW scale and then you will still be able to see how you are doing at home without feeling like you are gaining.  But in reality if you are losing weight consistently, you will be seeing losses no matter when you weigh, what you are wearing, etc.  but I totally get where you are coming from.  Good Luck!



I won't tell the other peeps if you won't tell 



sjms71 said:


> I go to meetings.  The one in my town is Thursdays at 10am and one at 6:30.  However, I always go to the 10am meeting.  I don't eat breakfast before I go and generally will wear the same thing.  I usually get there about 9:30 to weigh in.  I bring my coffee and breakfast (as many do at that meeting) eat and catch up with my fellow WW friends until we start at 10am. I've been known when it gets cold to change after I weigh in.  I know a bad habit but I weigh myself everyday 1 time in the morning at home.  If you can conquer the mental hurdle you'll do ok .



thanks for the advice.  I'm really hesitate about weighing in at a meeting on monday..but one of my biggest hurdles is the holiday season.  I feel like committing to the meeting will get me over the dreaded holiday weight gain.  If i know I have a weigh in Im less likely to binge my way through the holidays.


----------



## sjms71

LMO429 said:


> I won't tell the other peeps if you won't tell
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for the advice.  I'm really hesitate about weighing in at a meeting on monday..but one of my biggest hurdles is the holiday season.  I feel like committing to the meeting will get me over the dreaded holiday weight gain.  If i know I have a weigh in Im less likely to binge my way through the holidays.



Try not to get too stressed about it.  As of October 15 I've been doing this a year.  However, it's not my first ww rodeo.  I would be the person that joined in Feb. and by halloween it was the the beginning of the holidays and I had fallen off the wagon and too embarrassed to go back.  This time I was determined.  I wasn't going to join last year until after the holidays but decided I need to conquer them on WW.  Was it easy no, however it wasn't as hard as I thought it was going to be either.  If you fear the scale and weighing in, your greatest hurdle will be weighing in when you know you've gained from a vacation or holiday.  When you do and you see everyone is supportive at the meeting and it wasn't that bad, you have accomplished a lot.  The thing that got me through last year's holiday's was my leader saying it's a holiDAY not a holi-year.  Good luck and we are here for you.


----------



## LMO429

sjms71 said:


> Try not to get too stressed about it.  As of October 15 I've been doing this a year.  However, it's not my first ww rodeo.  I would be the person that joined in Feb. and by halloween it was the the beginning of the holidays and I had fallen off the wagon and too embarrassed to go back.  This time I was determined.  I wasn't going to join last year until after the holidays but decided I need to conquer them on WW.  Was it easy no, however it wasn't as hard as I thought it was going to be either.  If you fear the scale and weighing in, your greatest hurdle will be weighing in when you know you've gained from a vacation or holiday.  When you do and you see everyone is supportive at the meeting and it wasn't that bad, you have accomplished a lot.  The thing that got me through last year's holiday's was my leader saying it's a holiDAY not a holi-year.  Good luck and we are here for you.



Love the Holi"day" quote that is great!

How was your overall success last holiday season?


----------



## sjms71

LMO429 said:


> Love the Holi"day" quote that is great!
> 
> How was your overall success last holiday season?



I know I am constantly replaying that saying in my head, it really has stuck with me. 

OK, I just got my book out and from Thanksgiving to January 1.  I lost 4.6lbs.  However, we were in disney for free dining last year from the day  before thanksgiving for 12 days.  When I made it through Thanksgiving, Disney and Christmas and still was attending WW as January 1, I knew that was a big step for me.  These things are all a part of life and we need to learn to incorporate them into our lives and move on.


----------



## LMO429

sjms71 said:


> I know I am constantly replaying that saying in my head, it really has stuck with me.
> 
> OK, I just got my book out and from Thanksgiving to January 1.  I lost 4.6lbs.  However, we were in disney for free dining last year from the day  before thanksgiving for 12 days.  When I made it through Thanksgiving, Disney and Christmas and still was attending WW as January 1, I knew that was a big step for me.  These things are all a part of life and we need to learn to incorporate them into our lives and move on.



wow that is fantastic!


----------



## mrzrich

Up  a pound this week.    My own fault.  I got lazy with my tracking over the weekend.  Back in the saddle, still looking to be down 50 lbs by the end of the year.

In my quest for 16 lbs in 16 Weeks

Week 1 up 4.4 
Week 2 Down 4.6
Week 3 Down 0.2
Week 4 Down 3.2
Week 5 Down 1.2
Week 6 Down 2.2
Week 7 Down 1.4
Week 8 UP 1 

8 week total Down 7.4, 9 weeks to go!


----------



## sjms71

mrzrich said:


> Up  a pound this week.    My own fault.  I got lazy with my tracking over the weekend.  Back in the saddle, still looking to be down 50 lbs by the end of the year.
> 
> In my quest for 16 lbs in 16 Weeks
> 
> Week 1 up 4.4
> Week 2 Down 4.6
> Week 3 Down 0.2
> Week 4 Down 3.2
> Week 5 Down 1.2
> Week 6 Down 2.2
> Week 7 Down 1.4
> Week 8 UP 1
> 
> 8 week total Down 7.4, 9 weeks to go!



Sorry to hear you had a bad week.  I want to lose 8lbs by the end of the year and it looks like that's what you have left to lose to hit your 50.  WE CAN DO IT!!!!!!!!


----------



## cepmom

hey guys
It's been a while since I've posted her(sure sign my weigh ins are not going well ) I have to change my weigh in day to Friday...I am now working at my regular WW meeting so I had to find a new meeting to go to. Heading out in a few to my new meeting and will reset a new goal for myself to get back on track and more importantly, STAY ON TRACK!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

LMO429 said:


> Hello All!
> 
> Can I join in.  I changed my ww online membership today to a monthly pass..my first meeting is this upcoming monday or tues
> 
> I have a question for everyone.  what do you wear to weigh ins..do you go to the same meeting each week. I can get very focused on the "number on the scale" I'm sure when i go to a meeting the scale will prob be between 2 to 5 pounds more depending on what i eat, what i am wearing, time of day etc than what I would weigh if I weighed in at home on my own scale.



  Welcome!

I usually wear jeans to my official monthly weigh-in.  (I'm Lifetime so my weight is only recorded once a month but I weigh in every week).  I usually wear a t-shirt in the summer and light sweatshirt in the winter.  One day I was so afraid of being up that I brought all of my jeans down to the kitchen and weighed them on my food scale and wore the lightest pair to the meeting!  

I do eat breakfast before I go but it is always the exact same thing (a bowl of Bran Flakes) every Wednesday.  My meeting is also at 10:00.  I usually cant wait that long to eat something so I eat before I go.

I always weigh myself at home too, but I also know that their scale will be higher.


----------



## cepmom

ok I am back from WI and it was not pretty...up 3.6 in 2 weeks. but it was not unexpected. I put myself up to a challenge this week....I need new running shoes and I was going to get them on my way home from the meeting today but then I decided that I will get them next week, but only if I lose weight. I feel like that "dangling carrot" will help keep my mind in the game so to speak. 

A great idea that our leader had today regarding Halloween was to give out full size candy bars instead of fun sizes...I know for myself anyways, I will almost never unwrap and eat a full size candy bar but have no problems opening and eating 12 fun size barsas if they don't add up right? I think that may be my plan this year. Either that or I told my kids I was buying and giving out those gross orange and black wrapped taffy things so I won't be tempted to eat any of them


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

cepmom said:


> ok I am back from WI and it was not pretty...up 3.6 in 2 weeks. but it was not unexpected. I put myself up to a challenge this week....I need new running shoes and I was going to get them on my way home from the meeting today but then I decided that I will get them next week, but only if I lose weight. I feel like that "dangling carrot" will help keep my mind in the game so to speak.
> 
> A great idea that our leader had today regarding Halloween was to give out full size candy bars instead of fun sizes...I know for myself anyways, I will almost never unwrap and eat a full size candy bar but have no problems opening and eating 12 fun size barsas if they don't add up right? I think that may be my plan this year. Either that or I told my kids I was buying and giving out those gross orange and black wrapped taffy things so I won't be tempted to eat any of them



I'm sorry you're up this week but giving yourself a challenge may be the very thing you need to keep the momentum going and your motivation up.  Good luck with it!

We dont get many kids on our side of the street (no sidewalks) while across the road they get a couple hundred each year.  One year we only got 9!  Unfortunately, I would have no problem inhaling a full size chocolate bar.  Walmart has Koolaid Jammers on sale for $1.97 for a box of 10 this week so I'm picking up a couple of boxes of those to give out on Halloween night.  That way, if we have leftovers (and we usually do) DH and I wont be tempted to eat them.  I send juice to school with DS on Fridays so he'll use them up that way.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

sjms71 said:


> Ok, so not such a good WI for me today.  I stayed the same .  Just what I needed this week on top of my already bad attitude.  So, I know it's not a gain but, honestly I didn't do anything different from previous weeks.  So, I'm going to really try to brush myself off put a smile on and evaluate what I can tweak a little. I think I'm going to set a goal of 8lbs by the end of the year.  Not sure how many weigh in's that is yet but, I need to focus on something. Hope everyone else has good results the next few days.



Awwwwe !  You stayed the same so that's a bonus, right?!  Maybe you'll see that result of this week's efforts at the scale next week.  Just dont get discouraged, my friend!  You're doing great.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

Sandi said:


> There are 9 more Thursdays in 2010.  I don't believe I'll be able to lose 8 lbs in that time -- not with doing down 0.6's -- but maybe you can.  You've come far and are an inspiration to all of us.



So that means there are only 8 MORE WEEKS TILL CHRISTMAS!


----------



## cepmom

CdnBuzzFan said:


> I'm sorry you're up this week but giving yourself a challenge may be the very thing you need to keep the momentum going and your motivation up.  Good luck with it!
> 
> We dont get many kids on our side of the street (no sidewalks) while across the road they get a couple hundred each year.  One year we only got 9!  Unfortunately, I would have no problem inhaling a full size chocolate bar.  Walmart has Koolaid Jammers on sale for $1.97 for a box of 10 this week so I'm picking up a couple of boxes of those to give out on Halloween night.  That way, if we have leftovers (and we usually do) DH and I wont be tempted to eat them.  I send juice to school with DS on Fridays so he'll use them up that way.



juice boxes are a great idea...my kids like getting them too. Maybe I'll do that instead of the full size bars....hmmm

I don't know what it is with the full size bars...in my head I know I won't open one since they are too many points, but I figure with the small ones, it's only a couple of points. Which would be fine if I stopped at only one, but more often than not, I eat several handfuls over the course of the day. 

Same thing with donuts....I haven't had a donut in forever (dont' really miss them) but if I see a box of Munchkins, I could easily pop a bunch in my mouth without thinking (3 munchkins = 1 regular donut)


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

One of the things that I have trouble figuring out points for is pizza.    We're ordering pizza tonight from a grocery store that has a stone bake oven in their fresh to-go section.  Anyway, they don't have the nutrition information available so I never know how to count it.  I'm trying to eat light today and am hoping to make it to supper time with 16 daily points.  I'm not having a salad with it but I am going to have a few veggies (filling foods) on the side.  I've got a bunch of beets in the crock pot at the moment, plus cucumbers and carrots sitting out on the counter to remind me to get them ready for supper as well.  I'm hoping to eat enough veggies so that I can only have one slice (they're pretty big) but I'm not sure if just one slice is going to be realistic for me.  (I  pizza! and theirs is exceptional).  I know that I have my WPA points available but I'm already down to 30 and I have to make them last until Tuesday night.

Anyone else have trouble counting pizza???


----------



## cepmom

CdnBuzzFan said:


> One of the things that I have trouble figuring out points for is pizza.    We're ordering pizza tonight from a grocery store that has a stone bake oven in their fresh to-go section.  Anyway, they don't have the nutrition information available so I never know how to count it.  I'm trying to eat light today and am hoping to make it to supper time with 16 daily points.  I'm not having a salad with it but I am going to have a few veggies (filling foods) on the side.  I've got a bunch of beets in the crock pot at the moment, plus cucumbers and carrots sitting out on the counter to remind me to get them ready for supper as well.  I'm hoping to eat enough veggies so that I can only have one slice (they're pretty big) but I'm not sure if just one slice is going to be realistic for me.  (I  pizza! and theirs is exceptional).  I know that I have my WPA points available but I'm already down to 30 and I have to make them last until Tuesday night.
> 
> Anyone else have trouble counting pizza???


yeah, I'm never quite sure on pizza either. I use my best estimation based on the info available in the food guide:
cheese thin crust, 
small slice 1/8 of a 12" pizza or 1/12 of a 16" pizza= 4 pts
large slice 1/8 of a 16 - 18" pizza = 6 pts

cheese medium crust, 
small slice 1/8 of a 12" pizza or 1/12 of a 16"= 4 pts
large slice 1/8 of 16 - 18" pizza = 6 pts

cheese thick crust, 
small slice 1/8 of 12" or 1/12 of 16" pizza = 5 pts
large 1/8 of 16-18" pizza = 8 pts

do you have the food guide? there's other options to see also in there so you should be able to estimate fairly closely using the guide


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

cepmom said:


> yeah, I'm never quite sure on pizza either. I use my best estimation based on the info available in the food guide:
> cheese thin crust,
> small slice 1/8 of a 12" pizza or 1/12 of a 16" pizza= 4 pts
> large slice 1/8 of a 16 - 18" pizza = 6 pts
> 
> cheese medium crust,
> small slice 1/8 of a 12" pizza or 1/12 of a 16"= 4 pts
> large slice 1/8 of 16 - 18" pizza = 6 pts
> 
> cheese thick crust,
> small slice 1/8 of 12" or 1/12 of 16" pizza = 5 pts
> large 1/8 of 16-18" pizza = 8 pts
> 
> do you have the food guide? there's other options to see also in there so you should be able to estimate fairly closely using the guide



Yup!  I do have the food guide but... I still have trouble.

The pizza (I measured it) was 16" and cut into 8 slices -- not all the same size, of course.     I took a big one and half of another one and counted it as 15 points. There were 2 meats on it and it was probably a medium crust.  Definitely not deep dish or thin.  I think I should be safe with 15 points.  I think if it wasn't so confusing to me, I'd eat pizza more often.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

Happy Halloween Everyone!


----------



## Sandi

Well, I've been safe from the Halloween candy until now.  DD16 and DH hid it from me -- at my request.  Unfortunately, there are miniature Almond Joys in the mix.  I have had a few and MUST STOP.  Boy are those tasty.

The last kid to our door is getting everything left in the bowl.

We've seen some really adorable children.  Favorite so far is Mary and her little lamb -- the 3 year old DD16 babysits for looks like Little Bo Peep and her 5 month old sister is dressed like a lamb.  Very cute.

Good luck with all the treats my friends!


----------



## LMO429

I have officially brushed my teeth for the night and locked myself in the bedroom upstairs..my husband will be answering the door for the rest of the night and bringing the remaining candy to work tomorrow.

I allowed myself 3 mini reese peanut butter cups and 3 mini laffy taffys from my bonus points.


speaking of bonus points are you suppose to use all of them every week???  I have not followed ww since 3 years ago.  I want to lose 15 pounds.  Should I or Should I not use my bonus points each week


----------



## sjms71

LMO429 said:


> I have officially brushed my teeth for the night and locked myself in the bedroom upstairs..my husband will be answering the door for the rest of the night and bringing the remaining candy to work tomorrow.
> 
> I allowed myself 3 mini reese peanut butter cups and 3 mini laffy taffys from my bonus points.
> 
> 
> speaking of bonus points are you suppose to use all of them every week???  I have not followed ww since 3 years ago.  I want to lose 15 pounds.  Should I or Should I not use my bonus points each week



You can sent all extra "bonus" points to me if you'd like , I wish.  No, you don't have to use them but they are there if you need them.  

Really did my best today.  Was good all day and great for dinner.  Only manged to eat 1 mini butterfinger and 1 mini almond joy.  Hopefully next week I can stay away from the candy while everyone is at school.


----------



## robinb

I'm guilty of 1 almond joy, 2 butterfingers and 2 PB Cups.  Not too bad considering the pounds of candy that went through (out and in) the house tonight .


----------



## cepmom

Halloween confession! I ate 6 laffy taffy and a swedish fish...counted them as 6 pts for the laffy taffy and 2 pts for the swedish fish. Not too bad considering all the chocolate that is sitting in the house! I actually did have an almond joy in my hand but put it back before I could eat it...the quote  "you are stronger than you think you are" has been going through my head all weekend.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

LMO429 said:


> speaking of bonus points are you suppose to use all of them every week???  I have not followed ww since 3 years ago.  I want to lose 15 pounds.  Should I or Should I not use my bonus points each week



I eat EVERY SINGLE ONE of my Weekly Points Allowance points (and sometimes more).  They are there for you if you need them because WW doesnt want you to be hungry and wants you to have the things that you enjoy.  Our leader always tells us to take our Good Healthy Guidelines foods out of our daily points and our treats out of our 35 weekly points.

It's Monday morning and I made it through the weekend with 16 weekly points left and haven't touched the Halloween candy yet.  Gonna try my best to stay away from it because I am only capable of saying "NO" to the first one.


----------



## jalferes

As long as we are confessing I should man up - I am guilty of consuming more candy in one night than I had in 8 months - but I am going to forgive myself and get right back on track - only 6 pounds to go !!!


----------



## k_null81

Well I had a pretty good weigh in Saturday morning.  Down 1.6.....Now I didn't do to bad Saturday but everything went down the drain yesterday afternoon and on....But back on track today!  I have my sister in laws wedding in 5 weeks and I would love to be down another 5lbs by then.  Doable????  Yes.....if I can make it thru 2 bridal showers, 1 bachelorette party, and Thanksgiving.  Wish me luck!    I really really want to lose that 5lbs but looking at all the temptations ahead is not good.  

Hope everyone has a good week!


----------



## brunette8706

Hello Everyone!  Joined WW's quit WW's, joined WW's quit WW's.  I think I'm ready to REALLY stick with this.  I did lose weight using the Simply Filling Technique eating all the simply filling foods, and stopping when I am "satisified" NOT "full".  You don't have to count points except for the 35 points they give you for the week.  The extra 35 points counts toward the NON-Simply filling food such as maybe a slice of pizza, or a cookie something of that nature that isn't on the Simply Filling list.   Oh, this used to be call CORE and it does work if you stick to  it.  

Has anyone here tried Simply Filling?  I'm back in the game!  GREAT THREAD Robin.

Brunette


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

jalferes said:


> As long as we are confessing I should man up - I am guilty of consuming more candy in one night than I had in 8 months - but I am going to forgive myself and get right back on track - only 6 pounds to go !!!



Good for you for getting right back on track!     Good luck with your 6 pounds.





k_null81 said:


> Well I had a pretty good weigh in Saturday morning.  Down 1.6.....Now I didn't do to bad Saturday but everything went down the drain yesterday afternoon and on....But back on track today!  I have my sister in laws wedding in 5 weeks and I would love to be down another 5lbs by then.  Doable????  Yes.....if I can make it thru 2 bridal showers, 1 bachelorette party, and Thanksgiving.  Wish me luck!    I really really want to lose that 5lbs but looking at all the temptations ahead is not good.



That's quite an obstacle course you're about to run through.  It may be a little tricky but if you stay focused on the goal, you maybe able to pull it off.  Bring some sort of anchor (your 10% key chain perhaps) with you to those events to help you keep your goal in mind.    Congrats on your loss this week.  





brunette8706 said:


> Hello Everyone!  Joined WW's quit WW's, joined WW's quit WW's.  I think I'm ready to REALLY stick with this.  I did lose weight using the Simply Filling Technique eating all the simply filling foods, and stopping when I am "satisified" NOT "full".  You don't have to count points except for the 35 points they give you for the week.  The extra 35 points counts toward the NON-Simply filling food such as maybe a slice of pizza, or a cookie something of that nature that isn't on the Simply Filling list.   Oh, this used to be call CORE and it does work if you stick to  it.
> 
> Has anyone here tried Simply Filling?  I'm back in the game!  GREAT THREAD Robin.
> 
> Brunette



Welcome to the thread, Brunette!     For many of us here, this is not our first attempt at Weight Watchers.  I didn't do Core or the Simply Filling technique so I can't be of any help to you on this but I do know that a lot of members have been successful on it.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

I just did load of laundry    -- jeans for DS9.  One thing that I like about winter is that there are no grass stains to deal with.

Today in the washer, I found 3 Silly Bands and in the dryer, I found another Silly Band, a piece of plastic from something    and a Club Penguin medallion.  I cant wait until he gets a job and start carrying around change in his pockets!


----------



## robinb

brunette8706 said:


> Hello Everyone!  Joined WW's quit WW's, joined WW's quit WW's.  I think I'm ready to REALLY stick with this.  I did lose weight using the Simply Filling Technique eating all the simply filling foods, and stopping when I am "satisified" NOT "full".  You don't have to count points except for the 35 points they give you for the week.  The extra 35 points counts toward the NON-Simply filling food such as maybe a slice of pizza, or a cookie something of that nature that isn't on the Simply Filling list.   Oh, this used to be call CORE and it does work if you stick to  it.
> 
> Has anyone here tried Simply Filling?  I'm back in the game!  GREAT THREAD Robin.
> 
> Brunette


I did Simply Filling for a while but stalled on it.  I'm a REALLY slow loser and it was frustrating.  

There will be a new program in a couple of weeks so I wouldn't change anything until we all learn about the new way of doing things.  My leader says that it's really good (but she is a HUGE WW cheerleader ).


----------



## natashag76

Well, since we all seem to be confessing our WW sins...I thought I'd join in

I had one mini Milky Way and one mini Twix. 

But I also have a question for the old timers (so to speak). 
This week I had a terrible allergic reaction which sent me to the ER.  I was put on Prednisone to bring down the hives and control my breathing - I've never had an allergy to anything in my 34 years, so I was totally freaked out.  
Anyway, so they warned me about potential weight gain with the meds and all that kind of stuff.  
So my question is, has anyone had this happen?  Perhaps not with the same medication, but weight gain due to non-food issues?  How long did it take to go back to normal?  And on top of that, they told me to choose bland mild foods until we know what's causing all this.  So of course I'm now living on pasta, rice, toast.  A little fruit but if it's a citrus allergy I need to tread carefully.  Grrrr...

Thanks for any tips and help you all can share!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

robinb said:


> I did Simply Filling for a while but stalled on it.  I'm a REALLY slow loser and it was frustrating.
> 
> There will be a new program in a couple of weeks so I wouldn't change anything until we all learn about the new way of doing things.  My leader says that it's really good (but she is a HUGE WW cheerleader ).



What is the roll-out date for the States????  I can hardly wait to start talking about it!     It's December 5 for us.


----------



## Sandi

natashag76 said:


> Well, since we all seem to be confessing our WW sins...I thought I'd join in
> 
> I had one mini Milky Way and one mini Twix.
> 
> But I also have a question for the old timers (so to speak).
> This week I had a terrible allergic reaction which sent me to the ER.  I was put on Prednisone to bring down the hives and control my breathing - I've never had an allergy to anything in my 34 years, so I was totally freaked out.
> Anyway, so they warned me about potential weight gain with the meds and all that kind of stuff.
> So my question is, has anyone had this happen?  Perhaps not with the same medication, but weight gain due to non-food issues?  How long did it take to go back to normal?  And on top of that, they told me to choose bland mild foods until we know what's causing all this.  So of course I'm now living on pasta, rice, toast.  A little fruit but if it's a citrus allergy I need to tread carefully.  Grrrr...
> 
> Thanks for any tips and help you all can share!



I'm sorry this happened to you.  I've never been put on a drug that caused weight gain, but I know several people who have or are.  One gal in my Zumba class is on a maintenance drug that is causing weight gain.  I feel terrible for her.  You really have to discuss this with your doctor or nurse.  They'll get you started off on the right foot and help you with real expectations and outcomes.  Hopefully this will be resolved quickly and they'll be able to pinpoint your allergy fast.  Good luck.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

natashag76 said:


> Anyway, so they warned me about potential weight gain with the meds and all that kind of stuff.
> So my question is, has anyone had this happen?  Perhaps not with the same medication, but weight gain due to non-food issues?  How long did it take to go back to normal?  And on top of that, they told me to choose bland mild foods until we know what's causing all this.  So of course I'm now living on pasta, rice, toast.  A little fruit but if it's a citrus allergy I need to tread carefully.  Grrrr...



It hasn't happened to me but I do hope someone can help you with this.  You wont be on the medication very long will you??


----------



## natashag76

Thanks for the replies!
So far the medical community is putting my weight gain on the back burner - which I can understand, of course.    It's just that I've been chugging along nicely with WW, averaging a little over 1 lb a week and then this happens.  Just very frustrating.  I shouldn't be on the meds very long, just another day or 2.  
I'll let you know how it progresses.


----------



## brunette8706

robinb said:


> I did Simply Filling for a while but stalled on it.  I'm a REALLY slow loser and it was frustrating.
> 
> There will be a new program in a couple of weeks so I wouldn't change anything until we all learn about the new way of doing things.  My leader says that it's really good (but she is a HUGE WW cheerleader ).



*
Ooooh!  Can't wait to hear about the new technique.  Thanks Robin.


----------



## cepmom

robinb said:


> There will be a new program in a couple of weeks so I wouldn't change anything until we all learn about the new way of doing things.  My leader says that it's really good (but she is a HUGE WW cheerleader ).



I work for WW and the new program is really good! I can't give out any details but it's exciting...you won't be disappointed!


----------



## cepmom

CdnBuzzFan said:


> What is the roll-out date for the States????  I can hardly wait to start talking about it!     It's December 5 for us.



it's on 11/28


----------



## robinb

CdnBuzzFan said:


> What is the roll-out date for the States????  I can hardly wait to start talking about it!     It's December 5 for us.


I heard it was mid-late November.  The WW Center I go to has been cleared out for all the new promotional items.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

cepmom said:


> ok I am back from WI and it was not pretty...up 3.6 in 2 weeks. but it was not unexpected. I put myself up to a challenge this week....I need new running shoes and I was going to get them on my way home from the meeting today but then I decided that I will get them next week, but only if I lose weight. I feel like that "dangling carrot" will help keep my mind in the game so to speak.



So how's PointsPlus workin' for ya?!  I assume since you're staff, your living the program.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

robinb said:


> I heard it was mid-late November.  The WW Center I go to has been cleared out for all the new promotional items.



Not much left on our shelves either.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

sjms71 said:


> You can sent all extra "bonus" points to me if you'd like , I wish.  No, you don't have to use them but they are there if you need them.
> 
> Really did my best today.  Was good all day and great for dinner.  Only manged to eat 1 mini butterfinger and 1 mini almond joy.  Hopefully next week I can stay away from the candy while everyone is at school.



You've been quiet yesterday and today... you didn't get into the Halloween candy again, did you???


----------



## cepmom

CdnBuzzFan said:


> So how's PointsPlus workin' for ya?!  I assume since you're staff, your living the program.



when I live the new program, it works! My first two weeks, I lost 4.4 lbs. Then I jumped ship due to some stress at my other job and school etc, etc. I stopped counting and tracking and 3.6 came back on . All that was totally my fault, not the program haha...even though I'm staff, I'm still human! sorry, can't say anything else!


----------



## Sandi

natashag76 said:


> Thanks for the replies!
> So far the medical community is putting my weight gain on the back burner - which I can understand, of course.    It's just that I've been chugging along nicely with WW, averaging a little over 1 lb a week and then this happens.  Just very frustrating.  I shouldn't be on the meds very long, just another day or 2.
> I'll let you know how it progresses.



If it's only for a couple more days, it won't be a long term problem.  I was thinking it would be for several weeks or more.  I wish you well on this.


----------



## brunette8706

CdnBuzzFan said:


> Good for you for getting right back on track!     Good luck with your 6 pounds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's quite an obstacle course you're about to run through.  It may be a little tricky but if you stay focused on the goal, you maybe able to pull it off.  Bring some sort of anchor (your 10% key chain perhaps) with you to those events to help you keep your goal in mind.    Congrats on your loss this week.
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> Welcome to the thread, Brunette!     For many of us here, this is not our first attempt at Weight Watchers.  I didn't do Core or the Simply Filling technique so I can't be of any help to you on this but I do know that a lot of members have been successful on it.




*
Hi!  Thank you for the nice "welcome".  Brunette


----------



## TheDisneyGirl02

Hi everyone!

I should have posted here earlier.  I'm been a Weight Watcher member for over a year and a half.  I really like the program although I've had many road blocks along the way.  

I lost almost 15 pounds and then I lost my job.  The stress from the job loss as well the medical conditions that I have (PCOS and an underactive thyroid) contributed to me putting all of the weight back on plus some.  I work every week to get it off though.  I'm a twin and we both are having a problem with losing weight.  Our endo put us on a medicine to help with the weight loss called Victoza.  It made me sick so I went off of it while my sister stayed on it for a few more weeks.  Then she was put in the hospital with pancreatitis from the Victoza.  She was doing very well with the Victoza - almost 9 pounds in 3 weeks.

It's frustrating to say the least but we are still at it.  We won't give up and I love going to the Weight Watcher meetings.  We have a wonderful leader who never fails to make me smile even if I gain weight.  

I am excited to hear about the new plan!!!!


----------



## sjms71

CdnBuzzFan said:


> You've been quiet yesterday and today... you didn't get into the Halloween candy again, did you???




Awe, glad I was missed.  I always feel like I stalking this thread .  No, I'm here just been busy the last two days and not eating candy either . I set a small piece aside and told myself I can have it on Thursday if I have a good weigh in.  Of course halloween yesterday kept me busy, plus kids had sleepovers the night before. I'm also trying to get ready for a yard sale on Saturday.  So, I've been knee deep in closets and the attic, OMG too many christmas decorations up there (no not really ).  Then everyone is complaining that they want flannel sheets on their beds, is a mother's work never done.  Oh and how about the the project my daughter said was due on Wed.  She can't work on it tomorrow because it's her band concert.  Only 5 weeks until our next break, amen .


----------



## sjms71

k_null81 said:


> Well I had a pretty good weigh in Saturday morning.  Down 1.6.....Now I didn't do to bad Saturday but everything went down the drain yesterday afternoon and on....But back on track today!  I have my sister in laws wedding in 5 weeks and I would love to be down another 5lbs by then.  Doable????  Yes.....if I can make it thru 2 bridal showers, 1 bachelorette party, and Thanksgiving.  Wish me luck!    I really really want to lose that 5lbs but looking at all the temptations ahead is not good.
> 
> Hope everyone has a good week!


 
Great Job on 1.6 



CdnBuzzFan said:


> I just did load of laundry    -- jeans for DS9.  One thing that I like about winter is that there are no grass stains to deal with.
> 
> Today in the washer, I found 3 Silly Bands and in the dryer, I found another Silly Band, a piece of plastic from something    and a Club Penguin medallion.  I cant wait until he gets a job and start carrying around change in his pockets!



, hmm sounds very familiar



natashag76 said:


> Well, since we all seem to be confessing our WW sins...I thought I'd join in
> 
> I had one mini Milky Way and one mini Twix.
> 
> But I also have a question for the old timers (so to speak).
> This week I had a terrible allergic reaction which sent me to the ER.  I was put on Prednisone to bring down the hives and control my breathing - I've never had an allergy to anything in my 34 years, so I was totally freaked out.
> Anyway, so they warned me about potential weight gain with the meds and all that kind of stuff.
> So my question is, has anyone had this happen?  Perhaps not with the same medication, but weight gain due to non-food issues?  How long did it take to go back to normal?  And on top of that, they told me to choose bland mild foods until we know what's causing all this.  So of course I'm now living on pasta, rice, toast.  A little fruit but if it's a citrus allergy I need to tread carefully.  Grrrr...
> 
> Thanks for any tips and help you all can share!



Unfortunatly, prednisone is very well known to cause bloating and weight gain, hang in there though . 



TheDisneyGirl02 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I should have posted here earlier.  I'm been a Weight Watcher member for over a year and a half.  I really like the program although I've had many road blocks along the way.
> 
> I lost almost 15 pounds and then I lost my job.  The stress from the job loss as well the medical conditions that I have (PCOS and an underactive thyroid) contributed to me putting all of the weight back on plus some.  I work every week to get it off though.  I'm a twin and we both are having a problem with losing weight.  Our endo put us on a medicine to help with the weight loss called Victoza.  It made me sick so I went off of it while my sister stayed on it for a few more weeks.  Then she was put in the hospital with pancreatitis from the Victoza.  She was doing very well with the Victoza - almost 9 pounds in 3 weeks.
> 
> It's frustrating to say the least but we are still at it.  We won't give up and I love going to the Weight Watcher meetings.  We have a wonderful leader who never fails to make me smile even if I gain weight.
> 
> I am excited to hear about the new plan!!!!



So sorry you've had a tough time of it,  I too have some medical issues and on meds from my endo so, I feel your pain.  But glad you're not giving up.  My leader is the same way, just love her.


----------



## sjms71

Ok, we didn't have too many weigh ins this week so......

Week of 10/31 we lost 4 lbs 

10/18 YTD: 19.6 Lbs


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

I just got back from my weekend at Disney.  I haven't weighed myself, but I think I made some good choices, but had a lot of fun too.  I gave all the candy I got from the Trick or Treating at the Halloween Party to the kids and DH.

Tomorrow, I start tracking again.  Friday Morning is my weigh-in.


----------



## sjms71

Dreamer & Wisher said:


> I just got back from my weekend at Disney.  I haven't weighed myself, but I think I made some good choices, but had a lot of fun too.  I gave all the candy I got from the Trick or Treating at the Halloween Party to the kids and DH.
> 
> Tomorrow, I start tracking again.  Friday Morning is my weigh-in.



Welcome back!!!! Glad you had a good time. Good luck on Friday's WI .


----------



## jalferes

I see the 85 pound banner - Wow !!! - and congrats !!


----------



## sjms71

Hope everyone is having a great week.  I think we have some WI's today, good luck all.


----------



## Sandi

Today is my WI day and I had a gain.  We don't need to get into the details.    It's totally explainable and even within my control.  Went a little crazy over the weekend and the weekend lasted a couple extra days.  Bad Sandi!

Today is a new day and I'm going to track just the days I want to lose weight -- so my goal is to track 7 days.  Bet I lose next Wednesday.

Good luck to everyone else!


----------



## Wonders10

Hi everyone!

I've been having a rough week.  I can't get back on track!  I've been eating very little or nothing past 7:30/8 because I am brushing my teeth earlier but I'm eating anything I can get my hand on from the time I get home through dinner.  I know why-imnot eating my snacks during the day and then I'm starving so I eat tons and junk if it's around.  But Im not doing much to remedy it.  Then I'm getting frustrated because I know my cruise is getting close and I don't think I will be able to lose anything noticeable so I'm having a why bother mentality.


----------



## cepmom

Sandi said:


> Today is my WI day and I had a gain.  We don't need to get into the details.    It's totally explainable and even within my control.  Went a little crazy over the weekend and the weekend lasted a couple extra days.  Bad Sandi!
> 
> Today is a new day and I'm going to track just the days I want to lose weight -- so my goal is to track 7 days.  Bet I lose next Wednesday.
> 
> Good luck to everyone else!


sorry about your WI today, but as you said, it's a new day. It;s amazing what tracking does isn't it? I guarantee you will lose if you write it all down this week. 


Wonders10 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I've been having a rough week.  I can't get back on track!  I've been eating very little or nothing past 7:30/8 because I am brushing my teeth earlier but I'm eating anything I can get my hand on from the time I get home through dinner.  I know why-imnot eating my snacks during the day and then I'm starving so I eat tons and junk if it's around.  But Im not doing much to remedy it.  Then I'm getting frustrated because I know my cruise is getting close and I don't think I will be able to lose anything noticeable so I'm having a why bother mentality.



 been there, done that (a lot) Afternoon through dinner is my hardest time too. What helps me is to keep busy during that time and out of the kitchen, if possible. I get the laundry folded and put away, change the sheets, vacuum etc. Anything to get me through that stuff everything in my mouth phase.
 How about if you try eating some filling snacks on your way home from work? An apple and some almonds maybe? Maybe that would be enough to satisfy your hunger to get through until dinnertime.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

Wonders10 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I've been having a rough week.  I can't get back on track!  I've been eating very little or nothing past 7:30/8 because I am brushing my teeth earlier but I'm eating anything I can get my hand on from the time I get home through dinner.  I know why-imnot eating my snacks during the day and then I'm starving so I eat tons and junk if it's around.  But Im not doing much to remedy it.  Then I'm getting frustrated because I know my cruise is getting close and I don't think I will be able to lose anything noticeable so I'm having a why bother mentality.



Sounds like you know what you need to do, Shannon.  Only you can make the program work for you.  "Your focus needs more focus".


----------



## sjms71

Sandi said:


> Today is my WI day and I had a gain.  We don't need to get into the details.    It's totally explainable and even within my control.  Went a little crazy over the weekend and the weekend lasted a couple extra days.  Bad Sandi!
> 
> Today is a new day and I'm going to track just the days I want to lose weight -- so my goal is to track 7 days.  Bet I lose next Wednesday.
> 
> Good luck to everyone else!



I love your attitude Sandi , at lest you can recognize what you've done wrong.  I bet too if you track the next 7 days you will lose.  



Wonders10 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I've been having a rough week.  I can't get back on track!  I've been eating very little or nothing past 7:30/8 because I am brushing my teeth earlier but I'm eating anything I can get my hand on from the time I get home through dinner.  I know why-imnot eating my snacks during the day and then I'm starving so I eat tons and junk if it's around.  But Im not doing much to remedy it.  Then I'm getting frustrated because I know my cruise is getting close and I don't think I will be able to lose anything noticeable so I'm having a why bother mentality.



, I get where you are coming from I've had a bad attitude for a while myself but, got over it and put a smile on my face.  You can do it, don't give up.  Looks like there is still 6 weeks until your cruise and you can lose weight before then.  Throw out the junk food if you need to.  I had to do that with a bag of chips a few weeks ago.  I don't know why I even bought them but after eating them in an out of control manner.  They went in the garbage and the bag went outside, not that I would have grabbed them back out of the kitchen garbage , but I wasn't taking any chances.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

Down 0.8!    

I stuck to my meal plan (which I normally do anyway) and only ate what I had points for (been having trouble with that one lately!  ).  I have also been baking  for the last couple of days.  I made three pans of squares, a batch of whipped shortbread cookies and -- should I say it out loud? -- Butter Finger Cupcakes!  (I've developed a mini version  ).  I didn't eat much of what I baked but counted everything including all of the BLT's.  I snacked on mostly fruit all week and it all paid off at the scale!   

Someone wants to buy a dozen of my mini cupcakes!!  I'm having trouble trying to come up with a price.


----------



## cepmom

CdnBuzzFan said:


> Down 0.8!
> 
> I stuck to my meal plan (which I normally do anyway) and only ate what I had points for (been having trouble with that one lately!  ).  I have also been baking  for the last couple of days.  I made three pans of squares, a batch of whipped shortbread cookies and -- should I say it out loud? -- Butter Finger Cupcakes!  (I've developed a mini version  ).  I didn't eat much of what I baked but counted everything including all of the BLT's.  I snacked on mostly fruit all week and it all paid off at the scale!
> 
> Someone wants to buy a dozen of my mini cupcakes!!  I'm having trouble trying to come up with a price.



awesome!
also, awesome on the cupcake sales...maybe a new side business?? Cupcakes are a huge thing now!


----------



## sjms71

CdnBuzzFan said:


> Down 0.8!
> 
> I stuck to my meal plan (which I normally do anyway) and only ate what I had points for (been having trouble with that one lately!  ).  I have also been baking  for the last couple of days.  I made three pans of squares, a batch of whipped shortbread cookies and -- should I say it out loud? -- Butter Finger Cupcakes!  (I've developed a mini version  ).  I didn't eat much of what I baked but counted everything including all of the BLT's.  I snacked on mostly fruit all week and it all paid off at the scale!
> 
> Someone wants to buy a dozen of my mini cupcakes!!  I'm having trouble trying to come up with a price.



You go girl .  Wow all that baking, you've been one busy girl.  That will be me with christmas cookies.


----------



## Sandi

sjms71 said:


> They went in the garbage and the bag went outside, not that I would have grabbed them back out of the kitchen garbage , but I wasn't taking any chances.



Oh, this makes me laugh.  I'm thinking of the Seinfeld episode when George grabbed the eclair out of the trash.  Like no one has done this!!!




CdnBuzzFan said:


> Down 0.8!
> 
> I stuck to my meal plan (which I normally do anyway) and only ate what I had points for (been having trouble with that one lately!  ).  I have also been baking  for the last couple of days.  I made three pans of squares, a batch of whipped shortbread cookies and -- should I say it out loud? -- Butter Finger Cupcakes!  (I've developed a mini version  ).  I didn't eat much of what I baked but counted everything including all of the BLT's.  I snacked on mostly fruit all week and it all paid off at the scale!
> 
> Someone wants to buy a dozen of my mini cupcakes!!  I'm having trouble trying to come up with a price.



Great news.  Your hard work paid off.


----------



## sjms71

Sandi said:


> Oh, this makes me laugh.  I'm thinking of the Seinfeld episode when George grabbed the eclair out of the trash.  Like no one has done this!!!



, Yeah and there was already I bite taken out of it.  I miss that show there are no good comedies on like that anymore.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

One of the members at my WW meeting said that one day she couldn't stop eating Mike & Ike candies so she threw the rest into the compost.  Then later she wanted more, went to the compost and saw that they had started to break down so she left them there!  I just could not believe that anyone would go back and retrieve something out of the compost to finish eating!  I also couldn't believe that she actually told that story to other people!


----------



## weHEARTmickey

I joined WW 3 weeks ago & still don't completely understand it. I've lost 4lbs since starting, but alot of it is b/c I'm just "watching what I eat"--not really counting points.  Our WW is out of points calculators & I REALLY need one!!!

Can someone explain the activity points pretty please? I run (jog really) 30 minutes, 3x per week. Just wondering how much extra food that equals. (Or how much quicker will I lose weight if I don't use activity points?) Thanks for any help/advice you can offer!


----------



## cepmom

weHEARTmickey said:


> I joined WW 3 weeks ago & still don't completely understand it. I've lost 4lbs since starting, but alot of it is b/c I'm just "watching what I eat"--not really counting points.  Our WW is out of points calculators & I REALLY need one!!!
> 
> Can someone explain the activity points pretty please? I run (jog really) 30 minutes, 3x per week. Just wondering how much extra food that equals. (Or how much quicker will I lose weight if I don't use activity points?) Thanks for any help/advice you can offer!



there should be a points finder and activity points finder in the back of your gold pocket gude. You can use the food points finder to calculate out the points of what you are eating. And on the activity points finder you can use it calculate your activity points for running; it uses your weight, the length of time you are active and your exertion level to calculate points earned. I do not usually use activity points. Basic weight loss is calories in vs calories out so if I urn more than I'm taking in, weight loss will happen. I have used them occasionally, but not as a rule. Everyone is different though and that's one of those things you need to see what works for you.

Have you met with your leader about your confusion with the plan? I highly recommend sitting with him/her and ask questions...they are there to help you!


----------



## mrzrich

Up .8 this week.    I didn't track effectively this week, so I know what I have to do to fix my current funk.

In my quest for 16 lbs in 16 Weeks

Week 1 up 4.4 
Week 2 Down 4.6
Week 3 Down 0.2
Week 4 Down 3.2
Week 5 Down 1.2
Week 6 Down 2.2
Week 7 Down 1.4
Week 8 UP 1 
Week 9 UP .8
8 week total Down 6.6, 8 weeks to go!


----------



## sjms71

ok, I've decided that it's the weather.  It's getting colder and our bodies are saying hibernation time lets hold on to all the body fat so we can make it through winter.  Who's with me on that theory. 


On my way to WW in a few minutes, keep your fingers crossed for me.


----------



## weHEARTmickey

cepmom said:


> there should be a points finder and activity points finder in the back of your gold pocket gude. You can use the food points finder to calculate out the points of what you are eating. And on the activity points finder you can use it calculate your activity points for running; it uses your weight, the length of time you are active and your exertion level to calculate points earned. I do not usually use activity points. Basic weight loss is calories in vs calories out so if I urn more than I'm taking in, weight loss will happen. I have used them occasionally, but not as a rule. Everyone is different though and that's one of those things you need to see what works for you.
> 
> Have you met with your leader about your confusion with the plan? I highly recommend sitting with him/her and ask questions...they are there to help you!



Thank you, that's what I thought about the activity points. I will just go on as if they don't even exist  I did stay after one week for discussion/presentation of plan, but I had to leave before she was finished. I have a very limited time schedule to make it by there (30 minutes from home) so I will figure it out! Yes, I have the slider point thing in the back of my book. But, to be honest with you, if it's not fast & convenient, I'm just not going to do it.  I know, silly & stupid! But, I'm pretty sure I'm under my points each day anyway. I will probably just wait until I'm back from WDW to hit it really hard & exact! Thanks for all of your help


----------



## k_null81

weHEARTmickey said:


> Thank you, that's what I thought about the activity points. I will just go on as if they don't even exist  I did stay after one week for discussion/presentation of plan, but I had to leave before she was finished. I have a very limited time schedule to make it by there (30 minutes from home) so I will figure it out! Yes, I have the slider point thing in the back of my book. But, to be honest with you, if it's not fast & convenient, I'm just not going to do it.  I know, silly & stupid! But, I'm pretty sure I'm under my points each day anyway. I will probably just wait until I'm back from WDW to hit it really hard & exact! Thanks for all of your help



I'm not the best points tracker either.  Not sure what kind of cell phone you have but I seem to keep track better now since I downloaded the WW app for my phone.  Also if you believe you are under on your points that maybe why you aren't losing as much?  I think it also depends on how much you need to lose as well.  I have lost exactly 18lbs in 13 weeks almost half way to where I want to be.  I don't have the biggest losses but I'm hoping that by doing it slow and steady it will hopefully pay off in the end.  

Good Luck!  WW really does work!  Just need to commit to tracking.


----------



## k_null81

sjms71 said:


> ok, I've decided that it's the weather.  It's getting colder and our bodies are saying hibernation time lets hold on to all the body fat so we can make it through winter.  Who's with me on that theory.
> 
> 
> On my way to WW in a few minutes, keep your fingers crossed for me.



Good Luck!  Can't wait to see how much you lost!  

I think this time of the year is a challenge that is for sure.  My husband and I were walking outside 3-4 times a week prior to the temps dropping and it getting dark around 6.  I hate the cold!  It hasn't been to bad during the day here but once the sun starts dropping it cools off quick!


----------



## sjms71

Well, I am down 1.4 this week .  

8lbs in 9 week mini goal

Week 1   -1.4

Good luck to all other WI's today.


----------



## cepmom

weHEARTmickey said:


> Thank you, that's what I thought about the activity points. I will just go on as if they don't even exist  I did stay after one week for discussion/presentation of plan, but I had to leave before she was finished. I have a very limited time schedule to make it by there (30 minutes from home) so I will figure it out! Yes, I have the slider point thing in the back of my book. But, to be honest with you, if it's not fast & convenient, I'm just not going to do it.  I know, silly & stupid! But, I'm pretty sure I'm under my points each day anyway. I will probably just wait until I'm back from WDW to hit it really hard & exact! Thanks for all of your help



I hear you on the looking points values up...it is work in the begining but it does get easier! I usually look up the points of something, then write it on the package with a sharpie, then after a while you will remember those points values of the things you eat regularly. Also, points calculators will be available the end of the month so hang in there!

oh yeah...have fun in WDW! it's a great time of year to visit!


----------



## cepmom

sjms71 said:


> Well, I am down 1.4 this week .
> 
> 8lbs in 9 week mini goal
> 
> Week 1   -1.4
> 
> Good luck to all other WI's today.



awesome!
I'm weighing in tomorrow! I feel pretty good about it this week...I've been tracking every day (even the Halloween candy)


----------



## Sandi

sjms71 said:


> Well, I am down 1.4 this week .
> 
> 8lbs in 9 week mini goal
> 
> Week 1   -1.4
> 
> Good luck to all other WI's today.



Awesome.  Well on your way!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

sjms71 said:


> ok, I've decided that it's the weather.  It's getting colder and our bodies are saying hibernation time lets hold on to all the body fat so we can make it through winter.  Who's with me on that theory.
> 
> 
> On my way to WW in a few minutes, keep your fingers crossed for me.



I can work with that theory!  Good luck at the scales today !


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

k_null81 said:


> Good Luck!  Can't wait to see how much you lost!
> 
> I think this time of the year is a challenge that is for sure.  My husband and I were walking outside 3-4 times a week prior to the temps dropping and it getting dark around 6.  I hate the cold!  It hasn't been to bad during the day here but once the sun starts dropping it cools off quick!



I hate being cold, too.  Today I've got three layers on and its 8C degrees here (that's 46F I think). 



sjms71 said:


> Well, I am down 1.4 this week .
> 
> 8lbs in 9 week mini goal
> 
> Week 1   -1.4
> 
> Good luck to all other WI's today.



  Yahhhh!  Congratulations on your loss!  Good luck on your mini goal.  You'll get there!


----------



## sjms71

Hey all a good friend of mine that is a lifetime member sent me a pretty detailed article on the new WW plan unveiled in the UK.  

Sounds interesting

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...ints-plan-A-new-approach-dieting-success.html


----------



## mrzrich

sjms71 said:


> Hey all a good friend of mine that is a lifetime member sent me a pretty detailed article on the new WW plan unveiled in the UK.
> 
> Sounds interesting
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...ints-plan-A-new-approach-dieting-success.html



Very interesting.  I love the list of British foods with the points.  Makes me want to go out and have a Curly Wurly...or a nut cutlet!


----------



## LMO429

sjms71 said:


> Hey all a good friend of mine that is a lifetime member sent me a pretty detailed article on the new WW plan unveiled in the UK.
> 
> Sounds interesting
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...ints-plan-A-new-approach-dieting-success.html



thank you for sharing the article.  it looks very interesting and I think I am going to like ww even more now.


----------



## Sandi

Thanks for posting the article Stephanie.  The ProPoints concept seems like a good one to me.  Anything that will give me more points in a day will be welcome -- even if it's just a head-game.


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

I am back from my weigh-in. My official Disney weight gain was 3.6 pounds.  

Better than I expected, it is nice to have a fresh start and a new week, so I am tracking, excercising and hoping I can lose those 3.6 pounds this week.

I hope everyone here has a great week.


----------



## cepmom

back from my weigh in and I lost 4.8 lbs this week...so that's my 3.6 from last week plus another 1.2 it's amazing what tracking does


----------



## cepmom

Dreamer & Wisher said:


> I am back from my weigh-in. My official Disney weight gain was 3.6 pounds.
> 
> Better than I expected, it is nice to have a fresh start and a new week, so I am tracking, excercising and hoping I can lose those 3.6 pounds this week.
> 
> I hope everyone here has a great week.


3.6 after a week in Disney?pretty good! I always come back at least 5 lbs up. You'll get it off in no time


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

Dreamer & Wisher said:


> I am back from my weigh-in. My official Disney weight gain was 3.6 pounds.
> 
> Better than I expected, it is nice to have a fresh start and a new week, so I am tracking, excercising and hoping I can lose those 3.6 pounds this week.
> 
> I hope everyone here has a great week.





cepmom said:


> back from my weigh in and I lost 4.8 lbs this week...so that's my 3.6 from last week plus another 1.2 it's amazing what tracking does



Wow!!  You guys are going great!


----------



## sjms71

Dreamer & Wisher said:


> I am back from my weigh-in. My official Disney weight gain was 3.6 pounds.
> 
> Better than I expected, it is nice to have a fresh start and a new week, so I am tracking, excercising and hoping I can lose those 3.6 pounds this week.
> 
> I hope everyone here has a great week.




That's not too bad.  I hope you have better luck than me.  I gained 5.4 lbs with 2 weeks of disney dining.  Well, I have been back 5 weeks and still need to take off .4lbs to get to my pre disney weight.  Good luck I'm sure you'll get it off in no time.


----------



## sjms71

cepmom said:


> back from my weigh in and I lost 4.8 lbs this week...so that's my 3.6 from last week plus another 1.2 it's amazing what tracking does



,  Holy Cow 4.8!!  Great job.  What I would do for a week with a 3lb or more loss. After a year on the program it just ain't happening for me.  But I am so happy for you .


----------



## cepmom

sjms71 said:


> ,  Holy Com 4.8!!  Great job.  What I would do for a week with a 3lb or more loss. After a year on the program it just ain't happening for me.  But I am so happy for you .



thanks..I was shocked myself but I figure some of last week's gain was due to my cycle (not all! I definitely earned _some _of that gain) but I'll take it! 

Just got home from my neighbor's Tastefully Simple party...wrong place to be if you're counting points let me tell ya! I was able to duck out early thank God because that beer bread was too good to resist


----------



## Sandi

Okay everyone, how is the weekend going.  I know a lot of us have challenges over the weekend.  So far, so good here.  I have stuck to my tracking every day (Wednesday through Saturday thus far).

Tomorrow we'll see Mary Poppins on stage.  It's at the Wharton Center which is a nice theater on the campus of Michigan State University.  I've been looking forward to this show for months!


----------



## eab

I went and weighed today and I lost 6.2 pounds and went over my 10%.  i was shocked because I had a little slip involving some peppermint ice cream (light).  I had a good weigh in last time and it had been 9 days.  I may make my goal for Disney yet.  I might even go exercise tomorrow.


----------



## Sandi

eab said:


> I went and weighed today and I lost 6.2 pounds and went over my 10%.  i was shocked because I had a little slip involving some peppermint ice cream (light).  I had a good weigh in last time and it had been 9 days.  I may make my goal for Disney yet.  I might even go exercise tomorrow.



That's fabulous.  Good work!


----------



## TheDisneyGirl02

I did not do so well at my WI this week.  I gained 2.3 pounds.  I had a tough week with snacking - not sure why I snacked so much but I'm back on track again and hoping to see a loss this week.


----------



## sjms71

eab said:


> I went and weighed today and I lost 6.2 pounds and went over my 10%.  i was shocked because I had a little slip involving some peppermint ice cream (light).  I had a good weigh in last time and it had been 9 days.  I may make my goal for Disney yet.  I might even go exercise tomorrow.



Great Job


----------



## sjms71

TheDisneyGirl02 said:


> I did not do so well at my WI this week.  I gained 2.3 pounds.  I had a tough week with snacking - not sure why I snacked so much but I'm back on track again and hoping to see a loss this week.



Hang in there.  I have found the change in the weather is just doing me in.  I don't know why.  I don't want to exercise and I feel the urge to eat things I shouldn't .  Have a good week.


----------



## mrzrich

Did everyone get there e-mail this morning?

I'm having a good weekend.  Ate at Steak and Shake yesterday.  I had two of their "Shooters" (mini burgers 3pts each) and a side salad.  Said "No thank you" to a shake and ordered water instead.

Now we're taking the kids bowling.


----------



## sjms71

I had a bunch of friends, notice I wasn't included in that sentence, run a 1/2 marathon today.  Got me thinking about you, how's the 5k training going?  If I remember correctly you are running one soon aren't you?


----------



## Sandi

sjms71 said:


> I had a bunch of friends, notice I wasn't included in that sentence, run a 1/2 marathon today.  Got me thinking about you, how's the 5k training going?  If I remember correctly you are running one soon aren't you?



You're right Stephanie.  The "Jingle Belle 5K" is on December 11.  My training is going well.  I'm doing a little better than the suggested schedule.  It feels good.  I'm not sure I'll be able to run the whole 5K without walking, but I'm confident I'll have no problem finishing and I don't think I'll be last.


----------



## robinb

Hi there everyone!  Just checking in late.  I had gained two weeks but lost almost all of my gain last week.  I'm still up a net .6 lbs.  I'm doing OK so far this week and I feel like it will be positive ... I mean negative .

Unfortunately, I have not lost all _my _free dining weight.  It's really frustrating.  I am looking forward to the new program in hopes  that it will jump start my loss with and enthusiasm.  At the rate I am going, I'll lose all my WDW weight just in time to return to WDW in December .


----------



## sjms71

robinb said:


> Hi there everyone!  Just checking in late.  I had gained two weeks but lost almost all of my gain last week.  I'm still up a net .6 lbs.  I'm doing OK so far this week and I feel like it will be positive ... I mean negative .
> 
> Unfortunately, I have not lost all _my _free dining weight.  It's really frustrating.  I am looking forward to the new program in hopes  that it will jump start my loss with and enthusiasm.  At the rate I am going, I'll lose all my WDW weight just in time to return to WDW in December .



I so feel your pain!!  Still have .6lbs to go on the disney weight and this will be the 6th week back.  That is why I decided to cancel our December trip.  I just can't do it no matter how much I may want to.  Hang in there though I'm sure you'll have a negative week .


----------



## sjms71

Sandi said:


> You're right Stephanie.  The "Jingle Belle 5K" is on December 11.  My training is going well.  I'm doing a little better than the suggested schedule.  It feels good.  I'm not sure I'll be able to run the whole 5K without walking, but I'm confident I'll have no problem finishing and I don't think I'll be last.



OMG, I love the name that is so cute.  Glad your training is going well.  I don't know how you do it, it must be getting really cold up there in MI.   I have a lot of runner friends and you all inspire me.  I've been wanting to do a 5k I really need to just do it.  I have another friend that is doing a marathon in like 2 weeks.  She topped out at 20 miles a few weeks ago in her training, wow that's a lot of running .  Have a good week.


----------



## mrzrich

I also have a December trip.  All I have planned is a Candleight Dinner Package at Tutto Italia, other than that I think I will be eating CS and off site.  I think one night will be Subway and another will be Sweet Tomatoes.


----------



## LMO429

mrzrich said:


> I also have a December trip.  All I have planned is a Candleight Dinner Package at Tutto Italia, other than that I think I will be eating CS and off site.  I think one night will be Subway and another will be Sweet Tomatoes.



We did the Candlelight Package with Tutto last year.  We really enjoyed our meal there.

I stayed within my 35 bonus points this weekend.  Although yesterday was probably my worse day eating wise but I did not binge so it was a success in my eyes.

I am looking forward to the new program as well.


----------



## sjms71

mrzrich said:


> I also have a December trip.  All I have planned is a Candleight Dinner Package at Tutto Italia, other than that I think I will be eating CS and off site.  I think one night will be Subway and another will be Sweet Tomatoes.



That's not too bad then.  We may still pop down to Disney in Dec.  However, we will not to FD and it will be a cheap trip.  Maybe 2 disney dinners and the rest quick bites.  But canceled free dining ressie.  However, we are booked for March for FD.  We were able to just squeeze in for it.  It will be for DD's 13th birthday.


----------



## sjms71

about WW for kids?  Well, I think the girl is about 15.  I know someone who has a daughter and she needs to lose like 40lbs.  I told her I really didn't have any info about the program for teens but I think at one time there was a teen at one of my meetings, I'm sure there is an age limit but she should be ok joining at 15.  Does anyone have any info on this?


----------



## Sandi

sjms71 said:


> about WW for kids?  Well, I think the girl is about 15.  I know someone who has a daughter and she needs to lose like 40lbs.  I told her I really didn't have any info about the program for teens but I think at one time there was a teen at one of my meetings, I'm sure there is an age limit but she should be ok joining at 15.  Does anyone have any info on this?



Children aged 10 to 17 can join, but they have to have a physician's note that contains specific information about what the "ideal weight" for that child is, etc.  The WW plan is specially developed for teens, so it's different from what we do -- more dairy, etc.  In some larger markets there are "teen WW" meetings, but they are pretty rare.  

I think it would be really important that it is the daughter's idea.  Having a 16 year old daughter myself, I know how prickly and hormonal they can be.


----------



## sjms71

Sandi said:


> Children aged 10 to 17 can join, but they have to have a physician's note that contains specific information about what the "ideal weight" for that child is, etc.  The WW plan is specially developed for teens, so it's different from what we do -- more dairy, etc.  In some larger markets there are "teen WW" meetings, but they are pretty rare.
> 
> I think it would be really important that it is the daughter's idea.  Having a 16 year old daughter myself, I know how prickly and hormonal they can be.



Thanks for the info, I knew that the program had to be different for teens and I assumed that she would probably need a dr's note.  Very good suggestion on being her idea I'll pass on the info.


----------



## robinb

mrzrich said:


> I also have a December trip.  All I have planned is a Candleight Dinner Package at Tutto Italia, other than that I think I will be eating CS and off site.  I think one night will be Subway and another will be Sweet Tomatoes.


I have a reservation for Christmas Eve at 'Ohana, Christmas at Chef Mickey's and NYE at Via Napoli so far.  I also have a Restaurant.com certificate for Kimono's.  We don't pay for the DDP now that my DD is a "Disney Adult".  She simply can't eat $42 worth of food and usually still orders off the kid's menu.  We will probably eat a lot of CS meals and maybe even a few meals off site.  

Are you a member of Sweet Tomatoes "Club Veg"?  They email coupons to me a few times per month ... usually buy 1 adult meal and 2 beverages and get 1 adult meal free.  I think we spend about $25 for our family of 3.  I bring it up on my phone and they punch the code in for the discount.  

To tell you the truth my whole December vacation is up in the air.  The Wisconsin Badgers football team is doing much better than anyone expected (*knock wood*) and there is a chance that they might go to the Rose Bowl.  If they do, we're eating the airline change fee (0 WW points ) and going to Disneyland instead and then to the Rose Bowl on New Year's Day.  I think it's going to go all the way down to the wire so I won't know until November 27th.   Unfortunately, that puts me outside the 31 day window for BOTH of my DVC reservations (Christmas at BLT and NYE at BWV) and I would probably have to rent them out. *sigh*


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

I am having a good week so far.  I am looking forward to the new program a lot.  We have been eating at home, so I hope Friday's weigh in has good results.  Yesterday I walked 4 miles, tonight I hope to work out with my weights using the demonstrations on WW website.

If Nov. 28 is the roll out date, is that when we should go to a Meeting to find out about the new plan?  I don't want to wait almost a whole week to find out about it.  Our center has a Meeting at 2:00 that day. So I could go to that Meeting.


----------



## sjms71

Hope everyone is having a good week .


----------



## cntkg1

Dreamer & Wisher said:


> I am having a good week so far.  I am looking forward to the new program a lot.  We have been eating at home, so I hope Friday's weigh in has good results.  Yesterday I walked 4 miles, tonight I hope to work out with my weights using the demonstrations on WW website.
> 
> If Nov. 28 is the roll out date, is that when we should go to a Meeting to find out about the new plan?  I don't want to wait almost a whole week to find out about it.  Our center has a Meeting at 2:00 that day. So I could go to that Meeting.



Where can I find info on the new program?    Is it something about fruits and veggies?


----------



## robinb

cntkg1 said:


> Where can I find info on the new program?    Is it something about fruits and veggies?


It won't be announced until after Thanksgiving.


----------



## jalferes

right after we all pig out !! perfect timing


----------



## robinb

jalferes said:


> right after we all pig out !! perfect timing


And right before the mad New Year's resolution rush.  I think we're going to be test subjects for the leaders, LOL!


----------



## Wonders10

sjms71 said:


> about WW for kids?  Well, I think the girl is about 15.  I know someone who has a daughter and she needs to lose like 40lbs.  I told her I really didn't have any info about the program for teens but I think at one time there was a teen at one of my meetings, I'm sure there is an age limit but she should be ok joining at 15.  Does anyone have any info on this?



I did WW when I was 17 (and eventually 18) my first time around, with my mom.  I didn't have a Dr. note though but maybe because I was a little older and doing it with my mom?  We did see younger children there though - many of which were just the child, not a parent (parent was there but not on program), and they did well.  I would think they had a medical note.


----------



## sjms71

Wonders10 said:


> I did WW when I was 17 (and eventually 18) my first time around, with my mom.  I didn't have a Dr. note though but maybe because I was a little older and doing it with my mom?  We did see younger children there though - many of which were just the child, not a parent (parent was there but not on program), and they did well.  I would think they had a medical note.



Thanks Shannon!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

cntkg1 said:


> Where can I find info on the new program?    Is it something about fruits and veggies?



Officially, the program isn't going to be rolled out to the US members until Nov 28th and not until Dec 5 for those of us in Canada.  There have been lots of 'leaks' however.  All of the staff have had training on the new program and are supposed to be living it now but were asked to keep it top secret.  Not everyone did.  There was also an article in the WW magazine where the head of WW International talked a bit about it and I believe that one of the leaders had an interview on one of the US news TV programs (CNN or Today or something like that) so there are bits and pieces of the new program out there but the program wont be rolled out in it's entirety until the dates above.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

Down 1.0 this week!    Livin' the program -- It seems to work best when I do.


----------



## Sandi

CdnBuzzFan said:


> Down 1.0 this week!    Livin' the program -- It seems to work best when I do.



Good for you!  Isn't it funny how doing what you're supposed to do actually works!?

I just got back from my WI and I'm down 1.2 -- because I followed the program this week, too.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

Sandi said:


> Good for you!  Isn't it funny how doing what you're supposed to do actually works!?
> 
> I just got back from my WI and I'm down 1.2 -- because I followed the program this week, too.



YAAAHHH for us!!


----------



## robinb

CdnBuzzFan said:


> YAAAHHH for us!!


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

You Go GIRLS!

I am trying hard to stay on program, but I have bad PMS. And I have been taking care of the kids and the housework instead of exercising.

I am nervous about the new program.  The anticipation is killing me.


----------



## k_null81

Hello ladies-

Looks like everyone is doing really well!  I weighed in this past Saturday and I'm down 1.4 and that put's me .6 away from 20lbs loss so far.  I'm crossing my fingers and toes that I actually break the 20lb mark this Saturday.  So I'm roughly half way to where I want to be give or take a few.  Just waiting to see how I feel about my body as the weight comes off.  I'm already way more confident then I was and shopping for clothes is starting to become more fun again as well.      

I do have a bachelorette party and shower to attend this weekend but that is after weigh in so I should be good even though I did have a rocky start to this week.  

I also have discovered recently that I can fit into a swimming suit I bought in summer 08!  And I'm starting to fit into some of my older pants from when I was gaining weight.  Thank goodness b/c I have bought some clothes recently in the past 6-8 weeks that are falling off me.  It's a bad and a good thing.  Bad b/c it was a waste of money good b/c I'm losing weight.  I need to see if I can find more clothes packed away that I can wear so I don't waste anymore money till I get where I want to be.  

Hope everyone has a great rest of the week!


----------



## mrzrich

Guess this was the week we got our butts in gear!  I just got home from WI, down 3.4!  

In my quest for 16 lbs in 16 Weeks

Week 1 up 4.4 
Week 2 Down 4.6
Week 3 Down 0.2
Week 4 Down 3.2
Week 5 Down 1.2
Week 6 Down 2.2
Week 7 Down 1.4
Week 8 UP 1 
Week 9 UP .8
Week 10 Down 3.4

10 week total Down 10, 6 weeks to go!


----------



## sjms71

CdnBuzzFan said:


> Down 1.0 this week!    Livin' the program -- It seems to work best when I do.





Sandi said:


> Good for you!  Isn't it funny how doing what you're supposed to do actually works!?
> 
> I just got back from my WI and I'm down 1.2 -- because I followed the program this week, too.





k_null81 said:


> Hello ladies-
> 
> Looks like everyone is doing really well!  I weighed in this past Saturday and I'm down 1.4 and that put's me .6 away from 20lbs loss so far.  I'm crossing my fingers and toes that I actually break the 20lb mark this Saturday.  So I'm roughly half way to where I want to be give or take a few.  Just waiting to see how I feel about my body as the weight comes off.  I'm already way more confident then I was and shopping for clothes is starting to become more fun again as well.
> 
> I do have a bachelorette party and shower to attend this weekend but that is after weigh in so I should be good even though I did have a rocky start to this week.
> 
> I also have discovered recently that I can fit into a swimming suit I bought in summer 08!  And I'm starting to fit into some of my older pants from when I was gaining weight.  Thank goodness b/c I have bought some clothes recently in the past 6-8 weeks that are falling off me.  It's a bad and a good thing.  Bad b/c it was a waste of money good b/c I'm losing weight.  I need to see if I can find more clothes packed away that I can wear so I don't waste anymore money till I get where I want to be.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great rest of the week!





mrzrich said:


> Guess this was the week we got our butts in gear!  I just got home from WI, down 3.4!
> 
> In my quest for 16 lbs in 16 Weeks
> 
> Week 1 up 4.4
> Week 2 Down 4.6
> Week 3 Down 0.2
> Week 4 Down 3.2
> Week 5 Down 1.2
> Week 6 Down 2.2
> Week 7 Down 1.4
> Week 8 UP 1
> Week 9 UP .8
> Week 10 Down 3.4
> 
> 10 week total Down 10, 6 weeks to go!




Way to go you big losers!!! 

Tomorrow is my usual weigh in day but do to the Veteran's Day holiday my location is closed so, not sure what I will do.  Was thinking of going to another location on Friday but not sure if I will or just skip this week.


----------



## Sandi

sjms71 said:


> Way to go you big losers!!!
> 
> Tomorrow is my usual weigh in day but do to the Veteran's Day holiday my location is closed so, not sure what I will do.  Was thinking of going to another location on Friday but not sure if I will or just skip this week.



Just my opinion, but don't skip if you can get to a meeting for a WI. Good luck == we're on a roll this week!


----------



## sjms71

Sandi said:


> Just my opinion, but don't skip if you can get to a meeting for a WI. Good luck == we're on a roll this week!



I know I hate not to go to a meeting however, I love my meeting and leader.  And this may sound silly but I think I finally will be hitting my 55lbs lost and would rather hit that milestone at my meeting than some strange meeting I don't know anyone at.  We will see I'll let you all know what I do.


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

sjms71 said:


> I know I hate not to go to a meeting however, I love my meeting and leader.  And this may sound silly but I think I finally will be hitting my 55lbs lost and would rather hit that milestone at my meeting than some strange meeting I don't know anyone at.  We will see I'll let you all know what I do.



I know what you mean,  I used to go to a meeting on Wed. mornings and I miss the people and the leader from that group.  The day before Thanksgiving I don't have to work so I am going back to that meeting.  I also promised the leader that when I get to my lifetime goal I will come to her meeting.  It was easy to agree to that.

Congratulations on your making the 55 pound mark!


----------



## uromac

Hi!

Just joining into this board and thread for the first time!  

A little info about myself - \I am a 48yo, South Jersey yo-yo dieter, wife, mother of 2 (21ds &  17dd) and WDW lover.  Also, I am a lifetime WW member from waaaaay back, then gained then lost multiple times with MANY diets, including a 5 years ago, a stint with an Atkins like-diet/personal trainer where I got to my fittest point - lost over 50 lbs.(probably too thin!), then left (I felt I had become too dependent - plus $$'s .  However, now  slowly I have gained 40 lbs. back and was sooo depressed that I decided to go back to the tried and true WW!  So along with my 17 yo dd we joined WW 2 weeks ago and I have lost 4 lbs and my dd 5 lbs. so far!

Now, I hope to check in from time to time for encouragement from new friends who have a love of Disney too!  This weekend we are going to NYC - for me the food capital of the world - so hopefully the temptation to eat will lose to our going to stores where I will realize I HAVE be good in order to really enjoy shopping, along with stopping by the new Disney store of course- and btw, worrying about the NY bedbugs  in our hotel too!!

So now you know a little bit about me!  I'm looking forward to 'meeting' everybody on this board and also hoping for tips, etc.. as well as hearing about the new program which will be coming out and how everyone is doing!!

Thanks for allowing me to join your board!!


----------



## sjms71

uromac said:


> Hi!
> 
> Just joining into this board and thread for the first time!
> 
> A little info about myself - \I am a 48yo, South Jersey yo-yo dieter, wife, mother of 2 (21ds &  17dd) and WDW lover.  Also, I am a lifetime WW member from waaaaay back, then gained then lost multiple times with MANY diets, including a 5 years ago, a stint with an Atkins like-diet/personal trainer where I got to my fittest point - lost over 50 lbs.(probably too thin!), then left (I felt I had become too dependent - plus $$'s .  However, now  slowly I have gained 40 lbs. back and was sooo depressed that I decided to go back to the tried and true WW!  So along with my 17 yo dd we joined WW 2 weeks ago and I have lost 4 lbs and my dd 5 lbs. so far!
> 
> Now, I hope to check in from time to time for encouragement from new friends who have a love of Disney too!  This weekend we are going to NYC - for me the food capital of the world - so hopefully the temptation to eat will lose to our going to stores where I will realize I HAVE be good in order to really enjoy shopping, along with stopping by the new Disney store of course- and btw, worrying about the NY bedbugs  in our hotel too!!
> 
> So now you know a little bit about me!  I'm looking forward to 'meeting' everybody on this board and also hoping for tips, etc.. as well as hearing about the new program which will be coming out and how everyone is doing!!
> 
> Thanks for allowing me to join your board!!



Welcome Melissa , although DH's job moved us to NC I am a true Jersey Girl!  And believe it or not DH and I miss it.  Anyway, back to WW I think we will all be like newbies again in the next few weeks with this "new" program.  I wonder how many of us will adapt to it or just stick with good ole faithful.  Good luck to you and your daughter.  We have a variety of people doing WW here, newbies, workin the program for a while and our wonderful Lifer's.  Make sure you keep us posted on your progress congrats on the 4lbs loss so far.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

k_null81 said:


> Hello ladies-
> 
> Looks like everyone is doing really well!  I weighed in this past Saturday and I'm down 1.4 and that put's me .6 away from 20lbs loss so far.  I'm crossing my fingers and toes that I actually break the 20lb mark this Saturday.  So I'm roughly half way to where I want to be give or take a few.  Just waiting to see how I feel about my body as the weight comes off.  I'm already way more confident then I was and shopping for clothes is starting to become more fun again as well.
> 
> I do have a bachelorette party and shower to attend this weekend but that is after weigh in so I should be good even though I did have a rocky start to this week.
> 
> I also have discovered recently that I can fit into a swimming suit I bought in summer 08!  And I'm starting to fit into some of my older pants from when I was gaining weight.  Thank goodness b/c I have bought some clothes recently in the past 6-8 weeks that are falling off me.  It's a bad and a good thing.  Bad b/c it was a waste of money good b/c I'm losing weight.  I need to see if I can find more clothes packed away that I can wear so I don't waste anymore money till I get where I want to be.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great rest of the week!




Congratulations on you 1.4!     Fitting into that bathing suit must have made you feel great!





mrzrich said:


> Guess this was the week we got our butts in gear!  I just got home from WI, down 3.4!
> 
> In my quest for 16 lbs in 16 Weeks
> 
> Week 1 up 4.4
> Week 2 Down 4.6
> Week 3 Down 0.2
> Week 4 Down 3.2
> Week 5 Down 1.2
> Week 6 Down 2.2
> Week 7 Down 1.4
> Week 8 UP 1
> Week 9 UP .8
> Week 10 Down 3.4
> 
> 10 week total Down 10, 6 weeks to go!



You've done really, really well!  You should be proud.  Are you going for more?



sjms71 said:


> Way to go you big losers!!!
> 
> Tomorrow is my usual weigh in day but do to the Veteran's Day holiday my location is closed so, not sure what I will do.  Was thinking of going to another location on Friday but not sure if I will or just skip this week.



I agree...you shouldn't skip your weigh in.  I know what you're saying, but you shouldn't skip.





uromac said:


> Hi!
> 
> Just joining into this board and thread for the first time!
> 
> A little info about myself - \I am a 48yo, South Jersey yo-yo dieter, wife, mother of 2 (21ds &  17dd) and WDW lover.  Also, I am a lifetime WW member from waaaaay back, then gained then lost multiple times with MANY diets, including a 5 years ago, a stint with an Atkins like-diet/personal trainer where I got to my fittest point - lost over 50 lbs.(probably too thin!), then left (I felt I had become too dependent - plus $$'s .  However, now  slowly I have gained 40 lbs. back and was sooo depressed that I decided to go back to the tried and true WW!  So along with my 17 yo dd we joined WW 2 weeks ago and I have lost 4 lbs and my dd 5 lbs. so far!
> 
> Now, I hope to check in from time to time for encouragement from new friends who have a love of Disney too!  This weekend we are going to NYC - for me the food capital of the world - so hopefully the temptation to eat will lose to our going to stores where I will realize I HAVE be good in order to really enjoy shopping, along with stopping by the new Disney store of course- and btw, worrying about the NY bedbugs  in our hotel too!!
> 
> So now you know a little bit about me!  I'm looking forward to 'meeting' everybody on this board and also hoping for tips, etc.. as well as hearing about the new program which will be coming out and how everyone is doing!!
> 
> Thanks for allowing me to join your board!!



Welcome to the board uromac.  This thread is a great place to be if you're on Weight Watchers.  Have fun in NY and 'don't let the bed bugs bite'!  




sjms71 said:


> I wonder how many of us will adapt to it or just stick with good ole faithful.



Don't worry... you'll adapt and you'll love it!  Old faithful will still work, of course, but this new plan is better.  You can't mix the two plans either.  The perks we get on the new plan just wont work with the old one.


----------



## robinb

Welcome Melissa!  


Stephanie ... I would go to the meeting but SKIP the weigh in.  That way you can still get what you need out of the meeting and you save the celebration for your pals at your regular meeting.


----------



## Sandi

robinb said:


> Stephanie ... I would go to the meeting but SKIP the weigh in.  That way you can still get what you need out of the meeting and you save the celebration for your pals at your regular meeting.



That is brilliant Robin.  That's a perfect resolution.


----------



## LMO429

uromac said:


> Hi!
> 
> Just joining into this board and thread for the first time!
> 
> A little info about myself - \I am a 48yo, South Jersey yo-yo dieter, wife, mother of 2 (21ds &  17dd) and WDW lover.  Also, I am a lifetime WW member from waaaaay back, then gained then lost multiple times with MANY diets, including a 5 years ago, a stint with an Atkins like-diet/personal trainer where I got to my fittest point - lost over 50 lbs.(probably too thin!), then left (I felt I had become too dependent - plus $$'s .  However, now  slowly I have gained 40 lbs. back and was sooo depressed that I decided to go back to the tried and true WW!  So along with my 17 yo dd we joined WW 2 weeks ago and I have lost 4 lbs and my dd 5 lbs. so far!
> 
> Now, I hope to check in from time to time for encouragement from new friends who have a love of Disney too!  This weekend we are going to NYC - for me the food capital of the world - so hopefully the temptation to eat will lose to our going to stores where I will realize I HAVE be good in order to really enjoy shopping, along with stopping by the new Disney store of course- and btw, worrying about the NY bedbugs  in our hotel too!!
> 
> So now you know a little bit about me!  I'm looking forward to 'meeting' everybody on this board and also hoping for tips, etc.. as well as hearing about the new program which will be coming out and how everyone is doing!!
> 
> Thanks for allowing me to join your board!!



welcome

I understand the bed bugs.  We lived in the city for 8 years and recently moved to central nj.  we have a wedding this saturday and we decided to pay for a car service to and from instead of staying at a hotel we are freaked about the bed bugs as well.  I dont know if it will make much of a difference these bugs are everywhere 

Just check the mattress and dont put your luggage on the floor use the luggage tray.

i hope you have a great time in the city


----------



## sjms71

robinb said:


> Welcome Melissa!
> 
> 
> Stephanie ... I would go to the meeting but SKIP the weigh in.  That way you can still get what you need out of the meeting and you save the celebration for your pals at your regular meeting.



Great idea!!  It's not that I need a pat on the back from my own meeting but, just would mean more to me at my "home" meeting.


----------



## sjms71

ok, just screwed up my entire week.  So, completely stressed today husband, MIL, kids.......don't ask.  On my way to look at elliptical machines and suddenly my car veers into the McDonalds drive thru....again .  It wasn't pretty at all cause I didn't get a happy meal .  I just don't know what is going on with me lately.  I am sitting here having my own pitty party cause I just feel terrible, wish I could go back in time and make a better non impulsive decision.  Ugh, I wish we were starting the new program sooner I feel I need a change.  Ok, thanks for listening all.  I think I'll give myself a hug.


----------



## k_null81

sjms71 said:


> ok, just screwed up my entire week.  So, completely stressed today husband, MIL, kids.......don't ask.  On my way to look at elliptical machines and suddenly my car veers into the McDonalds drive thru....again .  It wasn't pretty at all cause I didn't get a happy meal .  I just don't know what is going on with me lately.  I am sitting here having my own pitty party cause I just feel terrible, wish I could go back in time and make a better non impulsive decision.  Ugh, I wish we were starting the new program sooner I feel I need a change.  Ok, thanks for listening all.  I think I'll give myself a hug.



Don't beat yourself up!  We all have been there done that.  Since the weather started changing and the upcoming holidays around the corner I have been struggling as well.  The only thing probably keeping me from gaining is that I'm still working out though not as much as I was when it was nice out.  

Tomorrow is a new day!   Not sure it will make you feel any better or not but I ate half a bag of baked salt and vinegar chips, 4 slices of deli turkey, and some of my husbands french fries from Mcdonalds for dinner.  Now I'm trying to behave myself the rest of the night.  And before I ate all that I only had 5 points left for the day.    Just start again tomorrow.


----------



## natashag76

sjms71 said:


> ok, just screwed up my entire week.  So, completely stressed today husband, MIL, kids.......don't ask.  On my way to look at elliptical machines and suddenly my car veers into the McDonalds drive thru....again .  It wasn't pretty at all cause I didn't get a happy meal .  I just don't know what is going on with me lately.  I am sitting here having my own pitty party cause I just feel terrible, wish I could go back in time and make a better non impulsive decision.  Ugh, I wish we were starting the new program sooner I feel I need a change.  Ok, thanks for listening all.  I think I'll give myself a hug.



Here's one from me too
You can do it!  Maybe a little wine will help with the MIL?

So, I weighed in yesterday.  Down .6 - totally thrilled after my 2.4 gain last week.  But I'm off all the medications and now I'm waiting for blood tests that the allergist ordered.  *sigh*  Hopefully that will help too.  
Congrats to all the "losers" this week!


----------



## daisy2

Been struggling the last few weeks.  Gained both weeks.  But I am back on track I  lost 3.0 pound this week and I am down 41.8 pounds.  Dang Halloween candy kept jumping into mouth...LOL


----------



## mrzrich

sjms71 said:


> ok, just screwed up my entire week.  So, completely stressed today husband, MIL, kids.......don't ask.  On my way to look at elliptical machines and suddenly my car veers into the McDonalds drive thru....again .  It wasn't pretty at all cause I didn't get a happy meal .  I just don't know what is going on with me lately.  I am sitting here having my own pitty party cause I just feel terrible, wish I could go back in time and make a better non impulsive decision.  Ugh, I wish we were starting the new program sooner I feel I need a change.  Ok, thanks for listening all.  I think I'll give myself a hug.



I had a Sweedish Meatball, Apple Pie, and Cinnamon Bun incident at Ikea yesterday, so I will gladly give you a hug if you promise that you've got my back in return.  This new program can't come soon enough!


----------



## Sandi

natashag76 said:


> So, I weighed in yesterday.  Down .6 - totally thrilled after my 2.4 gain last week.  But I'm off all the medications and now I'm waiting for blood tests that the allergist ordered.  *sigh*  Hopefully that will help too.
> Congrats to all the "losers" this week!





daisy2 said:


> Been struggling the last few weeks.  Gained both weeks.  But I am back on track I  lost 3.0 pound this week and I am down 41.8 pounds.  Dang Halloween candy kept jumping into mouth...LOL



Yea to both of you. You're doing great!


----------



## Sandi

sjms71 said:


> ok, just screwed up my entire week.  So, completely stressed today husband, MIL, kids.......don't ask.  On my way to look at elliptical machines and suddenly my car veers into the McDonalds drive thru....again .  It wasn't pretty at all cause I didn't get a happy meal .  I just don't know what is going on with me lately.  I am sitting here having my own pitty party cause I just feel terrible, wish I could go back in time and make a better non impulsive decision.  Ugh, I wish we were starting the new program sooner I feel I need a change.  Ok, thanks for listening all.  I think I'll give myself a hug.



Hey, you faced it, dealt with it, and learned from it.  

My WW leader uses this example:  She inherited her grandma's fine china.  If she dropped a piece one day, she wouldn't say "that ruined everything, so now I'll break it all"  instead, she'd say, "well, I should have been more careful and I will be starting NOW."  I love to think about her grandma's china when I screw up.

It's all good.


----------



## sjms71

mrzrich said:


> I had a Sweedish Meatball, Apple Pie, and Cinnamon Bun incident at Ikea yesterday, so I will gladly give you a hug if you promise that you've got my back in return.  This new program can't come soon enough!



 Girl you know I've got your back 



daisy2 said:


> Been struggling the last few weeks.  Gained both weeks.  But I am back on track I  lost 3.0 pound this week and I am down 41.8 pounds.  Dang Halloween candy kept jumping into mouth...LOL





natashag76 said:


> Here's one from me too
> You can do it!  Maybe a little wine will help with the MIL?
> 
> So, I weighed in yesterday.  Down .6 - totally thrilled after my 2.4 gain last week.  But I'm off all the medications and now I'm waiting for blood tests that the allergist ordered.  *sigh*  Hopefully that will help too.
> Congrats to all the "losers" this week!




Way to go you two .  I'm glad you both overcame your few difficult weeks.  Trying to stay strong myself. Oh and I don't think wine will do the trick I'd need something
 stronger. 



Sandi said:


> Hey, you faced it, dealt with it, and learned from it.
> 
> My WW leader uses this example:  She inherited her grandma's fine china.  If she dropped a piece one day, she wouldn't say "that ruined everything, so now I'll break it all"  instead, she'd say, "well, I should have been more careful and I will be starting NOW."  I love to think about her grandma's china when I screw up.
> 
> It's all good.



Thanks Sandi, your right 100%.  In the past I would have broken all the china over a few bumps in the road.  I just can't get this disney curse weight off.  It's starting to get discouraging.  However, it is a new day and I am going to really do my best to stay on plan today and this entire weekend.


----------



## robinb

I'm back from my meeting and down another and that puts me exactly where I was a month ago *sigh*.  The good news is that I lost what I gained!

Two more weeks until US Thanksgiving and then the new program .  I'm going to pack my Kashi 2-point granola bars with me when I go to Chicago for the holiday 'cause it's bound to be a challenging couple of days.


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

Congratulations to the losers!

I am back from my weigh in and I lost 4.6 pounds!  Which was all of my Disney weight and another pound on top of that!  I am very excited to be getting closer to my goal of 100 pounds,  I have 10.4 pounds to go!  Our center was full of boxes for the new program, so exciting 

I love the Story about Grandma's china!

Have a great week!


----------



## cepmom

CdnBuzzFan said:


> Down 1.0 this week!    Livin' the program -- It seems to work best when I do.



yay! great job! It _is _amazing isn't it?? 



Sandi said:


> Good for you!  Isn't it funny how doing what you're supposed to do actually works!?
> 
> I just got back from my WI and I'm down 1.2 -- because I followed the program this week, too.


yay!! another great job working the program!



k_null81 said:


> Hello ladies-
> 
> Looks like everyone is doing really well!  I weighed in this past Saturday and I'm down 1.4 and that put's me .6 away from 20lbs loss so far.  I'm crossing my fingers and toes that I actually break the 20lb mark this Saturday.  So I'm roughly half way to where I want to be give or take a few.  Just waiting to see how I feel about my body as the weight comes off.  I'm already way more confident then I was and shopping for clothes is starting to become more fun again as well.
> 
> I do have a bachelorette party and shower to attend this weekend but that is after weigh in so I should be good even though I did have a rocky start to this week.
> 
> I also have discovered recently that I can fit into a swimming suit I bought in summer 08!  And I'm starting to fit into some of my older pants from when I was gaining weight.  Thank goodness b/c I have bought some clothes recently in the past 6-8 weeks that are falling off me.  It's a bad and a good thing.  Bad b/c it was a waste of money good b/c I'm losing weight.  I need to see if I can find more clothes packed away that I can wear so I don't waste anymore money till I get where I want to be.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great rest of the week!



Nice job! fitting into those clothes must be an awesome feeling!!



uromac said:


> Hi!
> 
> Just joining into this board and thread for the first time!
> 
> A little info about myself - \I am a 48yo, South Jersey yo-yo dieter, wife, mother of 2 (21ds &  17dd) and WDW lover.  Also, I am a lifetime WW member from waaaaay back, then gained then lost multiple times with MANY diets, including a 5 years ago, a stint with an Atkins like-diet/personal trainer where I got to my fittest point - lost over 50 lbs.(probably too thin!), then left (I felt I had become too dependent - plus $$'s .  However, now  slowly I have gained 40 lbs. back and was sooo depressed that I decided to go back to the tried and true WW!  So along with my 17 yo dd we joined WW 2 weeks ago and I have lost 4 lbs and my dd 5 lbs. so far!
> 
> Now, I hope to check in from time to time for encouragement from new friends who have a love of Disney too!  This weekend we are going to NYC - for me the food capital of the world - so hopefully the temptation to eat will lose to our going to stores where I will realize I HAVE be good in order to really enjoy shopping, along with stopping by the new Disney store of course- and btw, worrying about the NY bedbugs  in our hotel too!!
> 
> So now you know a little bit about me!  I'm looking forward to 'meeting' everybody on this board and also hoping for tips, etc.. as well as hearing about the new program which will be coming out and how everyone is doing!!
> 
> Thanks for allowing me to join your board!!



Welcome!!



sjms71 said:


> ok, just screwed up my entire week.  So, completely stressed today husband, MIL, kids.......don't ask.  On my way to look at elliptical machines and suddenly my car veers into the McDonalds drive thru....again .  It wasn't pretty at all cause I didn't get a happy meal .  I just don't know what is going on with me lately.  I am sitting here having my own pitty party cause I just feel terrible, wish I could go back in time and make a better non impulsive decision.  Ugh, I wish we were starting the new program sooner I feel I need a change.  Ok, thanks for listening all.  I think I'll give myself a hug.



these things happen...don't beat yourself up about it. Today's a new day and you can start over. I did the same thing this week and inhaled 2/3 of a bag of Cool ranch Doritos and a few leftover Halloween candy bars...I had been doing so well to and it just happened.



natashag76 said:


> Here's one from me too
> You can do it!  Maybe a little wine will help with the MIL?
> 
> So, I weighed in yesterday.  Down .6 - totally thrilled after my 2.4 gain last week.  But I'm off all the medications and now I'm waiting for blood tests that the allergist ordered.  *sigh*  Hopefully that will help too.
> Congrats to all the "losers" this week!



awesome! Hope you get good news from the Dr's



daisy2 said:


> Been struggling the last few weeks.  Gained both weeks.  But I am back on track I  lost 3.0 pound this week and I am down 41.8 pounds.  Dang Halloween candy kept jumping into mouth...LOL



awesome! curse that halloween candy some found it's way into my mouth this week too



Sandi said:


> Hey, you faced it, dealt with it, and learned from it.
> 
> My WW leader uses this example:  She inherited her grandma's fine china.  If she dropped a piece one day, she wouldn't say "that ruined everything, so now I'll break it all"  instead, she'd say, "well, I should have been more careful and I will be starting NOW."  I love to think about her grandma's china when I screw up.
> 
> It's all good.



I love this!! thanks for sharing it



robinb said:


> I'm back from my meeting and down another and that puts me exactly where I was a month ago *sigh*.  The good news is that I lost what I gained!
> 
> Two more weeks until US Thanksgiving and then the new program .  I'm going to pack my Kashi 2-point granola bars with me when I go to Chicago for the holiday 'cause it's bound to be a challenging couple of days.



nice job losing...it always seems to take longer to take off than it took to put on 
what kind of kashi bars do you get? I am in love with the dark chocolate coconut



Dreamer & Wisher said:


> Congratulations to the losers!
> 
> I am back from my weigh in and I lost 4.6 pounds!  Which was all of my Disney weight and another pound on top of that!  I am very excited to be getting closer to my goal of 100 pounds,  I have 10.4 pounds to go!  Our center was full of boxes for the new program, so exciting
> 
> I love the Story about Grandma's china!
> 
> Have a great week!



holy cow!! Nice job! you'll be at your goal in no time!


I am back from weigh in and I gained 1.2 this week. As I mentioned above, I had been doing well, then on Wednesday night I found myself face to face with a bag of Cool ranch Doritos and leftover Snickers bars I didn't expect to lose much if anything since last week was such a big loss but I was hoping to stay the same. But, it's a new week and back to tracking and making smart choices.


----------



## robinb

cepmom said:


> what kind of kashi bars do you get? I am in love with the dark chocolate coconut


I like those and the Trail Mix ones .




> I am back from weigh in and I gained 1.2 this week. As I mentioned above, I had been doing well, then on Wednesday night I found myself face to face with a bag of Cool ranch Doritos and leftover Snickers bars I didn't expect to lose much if anything since last week was such a big loss but I was hoping to stay the same. But, it's a new week and back to tracking and making smart choices.


Maybe you're just retaining water.  There is a TON of sodium in Doritos.


----------



## sjms71

WoW everyone, I think for the most part we all had an awesome week!!  Although, I did have the best intentions on attending a different WW meeting, I won't lie I did not go today.  However.....I did do something in the right direction for myself today.  It's been getting colder and dark early and I just don't want to walk so today I purchased an elliptical machine for myself.  I really didn't want to spend the money however, I felt I have come to far not to put myself first.  I felt with the winter coming I needed something that would keep me going and I decided that was it.  I know it's slow here on the weekends so everyone have a great one and stay strong we CAN DO THIS!!!!

***"To be successful, you must decide exactly what you want to accomplish; then resolve to pay the price to get it." -Bunker Hunt


----------



## cepmom

robinb said:


> I like those and the Trail Mix ones .
> 
> 
> Maybe you're just retaining water.  There is a TON of sodium in Doritos.


probably a little anyway...I'll probably take a sneak peek at my weight tomorrow at work and see what it looks like. I know I shouldn't but sometimes I can't resist! 



sjms71 said:


> WoW everyone, I think for the most part we all had an awesome week!!  Although, I did have the best intentions on attending a different WW meeting, I won't lie I did not go today.  However.....I did do something in the right direction for myself today.  It's been getting colder and dark early and I just don't want to walk so today I purchased an elliptical machine for myself.  I really didn't want to spend the money however, I felt I have come to far not to put myself first.  I felt with the winter coming I needed something that would keep me going and I decided that was it.  I know it's slow here on the weekends so everyone have a great one and stay strong we CAN DO THIS!!!!
> 
> ***"To be successful, you must decide exactly what you want to accomplish; then resolve to pay the price to get it." -Bunker Hunt



good for you in buying the elliptical. You deserve to do that for yourself! I wish you were closer and I'd have given you mine . I just posted it on Craigslist. I got it last year, but it really doesn't agree with my knee.


----------



## daisy2

Congratulations everyone!!  I don't know about anyone else but I am getting really excited to hear about the new program that's coming out the week after Thanksgiving.  I have heard nothing but good things about it from my wonderful leaders.  They won't tell us anything but they did tell us that our leader has been at her goal weight for along time but since she started the new program in October she has lost 5 pounds and secretary has lost at least 10 since October.  I think my body needs a shake up and this new program may do the job!!  I want to loose at least 10 to 15 more pounds before my First Disney Cruise on the new dream in February!!

Everyone keep up the good work!!


----------



## Carlyzmom

daisy2 said:


> Congratulations everyone!!  I don't know about anyone else but I am getting really excited to hear about the new program that's coming out the week after Thanksgiving.  I have heard nothing but good things about it from my wonderful leaders.  They won't tell us anything but they did tell us that our leader has been at her goal weight for along time but since she started the new program in October she has lost 5 pounds and secretary has lost at least 10 since October.  I think my body needs a shake up and this new program may do the job!!  I want to loose at least 10 to 15 more pounds before my First Disney Cruise on the new dream in February!!
> 
> Everyone keep up the good work!!




I'm excited about it too! Very clever of them to introduce it the Monday after Thanksgiving! Can't wait to hear all about it!


----------



## k_null81

Good morning ladies~

I didn't do well.  Up .4!  Which I know isn't that bad but still in the wrong direction.  I'm super bummed but should of known it was bound to happen.  I knew this time of the year was going to be hard and the actual holidays haven't even made it here yet!  

I'm even more depressed about this weekend as I have a bachelorette party to attend today/tonight and a shower tomorrow.  Not really worried about the shower to much but we are going to Macaroni Grill tonight for dinner.  Ugh this wedding and the holidays are going to de-rail me!  I had a shower last Saturday  I had to attend as well.

Well I hope everyone else is doing well....

Just have to remember to keep at it and don't let this little gain completely destroy what I have lost so far.  Now I need to lose 1lb to make my 20lb loss total.  Hopefully I can manage that next weigh-in.


----------



## sjms71

k_null81 said:


> Good morning ladies~
> 
> I didn't do well.  Up .4!  Which I know isn't that bad but still in the wrong direction.  I'm super bummed but should of known it was bound to happen.  I knew this time of the year was going to be hard and the actual holidays haven't even made it here yet!
> 
> I'm even more depressed about this weekend as I have a bachelorette party to attend today/tonight and a shower tomorrow.  Not really worried about the shower to much but we are going to Macaroni Grill tonight for dinner.  Ugh this wedding and the holidays are going to de-rail me!  I had a shower last Saturday  I had to attend as well.
> 
> Well I hope everyone else is doing well....
> 
> Just have to remember to keep at it and don't let this little gain completely destroy what I have lost so far.  Now I need to lose 1lb to make my 20lb loss total.  Hopefully I can manage that next weigh-in.



Hang in there!!  Don't de-rail yourself.  It is a tough time of year to get through I am having a tough time too.  However, no matter what you do, lose, gain stay the same, if you get through the next 2 months with the holidays and the wedding without giving up....that in itself is an accomplishment no matter what the scale says.   Keep strong I know you'll see that 20Lbs!!


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

k_null81 said:


> Good morning ladies~
> 
> I didn't do well.  Up .4!  Which I know isn't that bad but still in the wrong direction.  I'm super bummed but should of known it was bound to happen.  I knew this time of the year was going to be hard and the actual holidays haven't even made it here yet!
> 
> I'm even more depressed about this weekend as I have a bachelorette party to attend today/tonight and a shower tomorrow.  Not really worried about the shower to much but we are going to Macaroni Grill tonight for dinner.  Ugh this wedding and the holidays are going to de-rail me!  I had a shower last Saturday  I had to attend as well.
> 
> Well I hope everyone else is doing well....
> 
> Just have to remember to keep at it and don't let this little gain completely destroy what I have lost so far.  Now I need to lose 1lb to make my 20lb loss total.  Hopefully I can manage that next weigh-in.



Hang in there.  Can you look at the Macaroni Grill website for Nutrition information and plan ahead?  Can you share an entree with someone?  Try to stay on track. If you want to just splurge and enjoy yourself than get back on track Monday then do that too.  It is up to you and you can live this plan.


----------



## Sandi

sjms71 said:


> WoW everyone, I think for the most part we all had an awesome week!!  Although, I did have the best intentions on attending a different WW meeting, I won't lie I did not go today.  However.....I did do something in the right direction for myself today.  It's been getting colder and dark early and I just don't want to walk so today I purchased an elliptical machine for myself.  I really didn't want to spend the money however, I felt I have come to far not to put myself first.  I felt with the winter coming I needed something that would keep me going and I decided that was it.  I know it's slow here on the weekends so everyone have a great one and stay strong we CAN DO THIS!!!!
> 
> ***"To be successful, you must decide exactly what you want to accomplish; then resolve to pay the price to get it." -Bunker Hunt



Please let us know how you like your elliptical machine.  I hate how it gets dark so early, but I've been wearing my reflective vest and trying to stay in relatively well lit areas.  DH doesn't much care for my evening run/walks and says he stays on edge for the 60 minutes or so that I'm out there.  



daisy2 said:


> Congratulations everyone!!  I don't know about anyone else but I am getting really excited to hear about the new program that's coming out the week after Thanksgiving.  I have heard nothing but good things about it from my wonderful leaders.  They won't tell us anything but they did tell us that our leader has been at her goal weight for along time but since she started the new program in October she has lost 5 pounds and secretary has lost at least 10 since October.  I think my body needs a shake up and this new program may do the job!!  I want to loose at least 10 to 15 more pounds before my First Disney Cruise on the new dream in February!!
> 
> Everyone keep up the good work!!



I'm also looking forward to the new program.  I was complaining to the receptionist at my last meeting about how it seems I've been playing with the same 2 pounds over the last 2 months.  She took my book and did some calculations during the class.  Turns out I'm not really at the plateau I thought I was.  But, she said that the new program will probably jump start things for me again and I just need to be patient a bit longer.  I agree that the release date was a stroke of genius by the WW marketers!


----------



## sjms71

Good Morning!!  Hope everyone had a great weekend.


----------



## k_null81

Thank you ladies for the words of encouragement.  

I didn't have the best weekend food wise but did go to the gym last night and got 4 activity points.   This week I plan on staying on plan.  I just automatically took away my 35 weeklies for my horrible weekend eating and plan not on using any of my activity points I earn this week in hopes that I break 20lbs this coming weigh in on Saturday!

Thanks again!  

Hope everyone had a great weekend!


----------



## robinb

Friday and Sunday were both OK, but Saturday made up for it all .  Wisconsin Badger's home game with beer, brats and pizza (oh my!).  I guess I'm just not willing to give up the tailgate fun for my weight loss.


----------



## Carlyzmom

OK, I have been SOOOO good lately! BUT, Wednesday is my Birthday and I am taking the day OFF. Only that day. THen the next day I am back ON! I promise! 

I want Chick-fil-a for lunch, and Mexican food for dinner. Oh, and my favorite! Red Velvet cake!!!


----------



## k_null81

Carlyzmom said:


> OK, I have been SOOOO good lately! BUT, Wednesday is my Birthday and I am taking the day OFF. Only that day. THen the next day I am back ON! I promise!
> 
> I want Chick-fil-a for lunch, and Mexican food for dinner. Oh, and my favorite! Red Velvet cake!!!




 Enjoy your day tomorrow!  Have to say you picked some good places to eat.  Love Chick-fil-a and mexican!


----------



## cepmom

have any of you seent his on the WW website today? Info on the new plan.....

http://community.weightwatchers.com/Blogs/userblog.aspx?blogID=1039387


----------



## Carlyzmom

cepmom said:


> have any of you seent his on the WW website today? Info on the new plan.....
> 
> http://community.weightwatchers.com/Blogs/userblog.aspx?blogID=1039387



I did see that! And I am wondering with free fruit, how will that work? Will it make other points values higher to make up for it? Or maybe our daily point total lower? You KNOW there is a price to pay for free fruit!!


----------



## Carlyzmom

k_null81 said:


> Enjoy your day tomorrow!  Have to say you picked some good places to eat.  Love Chick-fil-a and mexican!



Thanks for the birthday wish! I plan on enjoying myself and then getting RIGHT BACK ON!!


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

Carlyzmom said:


> OK, I have been SOOOO good lately! BUT, Wednesday is my Birthday and I am taking the day OFF. Only that day. THen the next day I am back ON! I promise!
> 
> I want Chick-fil-a for lunch, and Mexican food for dinner. Oh, and my favorite! Red Velvet cake!!!


Happy Birthday!


cepmom said:


> have any of you seent his on the WW website today? Info on the new plan.....
> 
> http://community.weightwatchers.com/Blogs/userblog.aspx?blogID=1039387



Thank you for posting that.  I can't wait for the new program.  I am so hungry lately.  Knowing that bananas are going to be free makes it hard to count the points for the bananas I ate for my mid-morning snack.  I wonder if avocados will be free?


----------



## robinb

Carlyzmom said:


> I did see that! And I am wondering with free fruit, how will that work? Will it make other points values higher to make up for it? Or maybe our daily point total lower? You KNOW there is a price to pay for free fruit!!


I think the points will be skewed even more towards foods that are "good" for us like fruits and vegetables and away from the less healthy foods.  I think in general things will "cost" more but we will have more points to use along the way.


----------



## Carlyzmom

robinb said:


> I think the points will be skewed even more towards foods that are "good" for us like fruits and vegetables and away from the less healthy foods.  I think in general things will "cost" more but we will have more points to use along the way.



That's what I am guessing too. I'll bet things like carbs will count more. Oh, well, I never eat bananas because I don't think they (for me) are worth 2 points. BUT, if they are free, I might reconsider!


----------



## sjms71

Carlyzmom said:


> OK, I have been SOOOO good lately! BUT, Wednesday is my Birthday and I am taking the day OFF. Only that day. THen the next day I am back ON! I promise!
> 
> I want Chick-fil-a for lunch, and Mexican food for dinner. Oh, and my favorite! Red Velvet cake!!!



 HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!  Have a great day!!!


----------



## robinb

Carlyzmom said:


> That's what I am guessing too. I'll bet things like carbs will count more. Oh, well, I never eat bananas because I don't think they (for me) are worth 2 points. BUT, if they are free, I might reconsider!


I eat them.  I either eat 1/2 of one (left over from DD's PB&banana sandwich) or I eat two of them on set points.


----------



## sjms71

A friend of mine who is lifetime sent me a link to the new Uk propoints plan calculator.  It looks like if the US program is the same it will take in account protein, carbs, fat and fiber to calculate points.  Most things look like they will be more points but we will be allowed more points.  I also don't let the points keep me from eating bananas just love them.


----------



## robinb

sjms71 said:


> A friend of mine who is lifetime sent me a link to the new Uk propoints plan calculator.  It looks like if the US program is the same it will take in account protein, carbs, fat and fiber to calculate points.  Most things look like they will be more points but we will be allowed more points.  I also don't let the points keep me from eating bananas just love them.


It sounds a lot like the Zone Diet which is a 30-30-40 plan ... 30% fat, 30% protein, 40% carbs in every meal.  BUT ... WW will never allow THAT much fat in a diet because they are all about the low fat.  I assume the fiber will be subtracted from the carb count to get a "net carb" count.


----------



## ski_mom

I was just wondering if anyone on here just does WW online?  I was a member and went to meeting about 2 years ago and did pretty good on the plan.  I live in a relatively small town and we only have 2 meetings - one at 10:30 and one at 6:00 both on Tuesdays.  I ended up with another committment that I can't get out of on Tuesday evenings and work during the day, so I had to stop going to them meetings.

I'm thinking about starting the program again, but just doing the online since I still can't go to the meetings.

Since they are rolling out a new program, do they send you any of the booklets that they hand out at the meetings, or do you just read about it all online?  I like how they kind of give you one thing a week to focus on to learn about the program at the meetings.  If you get all of the information at the beginning, I was just wondering how that works.

I was also wondering about the mobile applications.  I have an andriod phone and was wondering if WW has an app that included a point tracker on the phone?  Probably asking too much, just curious.


----------



## robinb

ski_mom said:


> I was just wondering if anyone on here just does WW online?  I was a member and went to meeting about 2 years ago and did pretty good on the plan.  I live in a relatively small town and we only have 2 meetings - one at 10:30 and one at 6:00 both on Tuesdays.  I ended up with another committment that I can't get out of on Tuesday evenings and work during the day, so I had to stop going to them meetings.
> 
> I'm thinking about starting the program again, but just doing the online since I still can't go to the meetings.
> 
> Since they are rolling out a new program, do they send you any of the booklets that they hand out at the meetings, or do you just read about it all online?  I like how they kind of give you one thing a week to focus on to learn about the program at the meetings.  If you get all of the information at the beginning, I was just wondering how that works.
> 
> I was also wondering about the mobile applications.  I have an andriod phone and was wondering if WW has an app that included a point tracker on the phone?  Probably asking too much, just curious.


I know there are people on the thread who do WW online.  I'll let them chime in .  You can also join one of the forums on the WW website ... I know there is an online-only community there.  From the previous link that *cepmom *mom posted it looks like they will walk you through the program change when you log into the online tools the first time after the change.  You DON'T get booklets online but IIRC the content of the booklets is all available in electronic form.  I don't know if it's sectioned off into "Week 1", "Week 2", etc but I wouldn't be surprised.  

As for the app, here's what I found:



> Weight Watchers Mobile for the Web is designed for use with most  BlackBerry, Windows Mobile 6, and iPhone. Weight Watchers Mobile may  function on other devices, including Palm OS; however, we cannot provide  technical support for those devices. Weight Watchers Mobile for iPhone  works with any iPhone or iPod touch.



I use the iPhone app.


----------



## natashag76

I had my WI this a.m. and I'm down 4.2!!!
So now my grand total lost is 8.6 lbs.  And I lost one of my points today.  I think that is going to take some adjusting b/c I would plow through all my points, even the 35 extras, every week.  
So...yea me!


----------



## sjms71

natashag76 said:


> I had my WI this a.m. and I'm down 4.2!!!
> So now my grand total lost is 8.6 lbs.  And I lost one of my points today.  I think that is going to take some adjusting b/c I would plow through all my points, even the 35 extras, every week.
> So...yea me!



WOW!!!   good job!!!


----------



## sjms71

Jessie and Sandi where are you two , Hope you both are doing ok


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

sjms71 said:


> Jessie and Sandi where are you two , Hope you both are doing ok



Here I am!!

I've been a lurker this week.  I've also been busy baking cookies and cupcakes too, but we dont need to talk about that.  

Anyway, I lived the plan this week.  Thought I did a good job at it too, but I was up 0.2.  I know it's not much but I should have been down.     Maybe I ate too much fruit!


----------



## sjms71

CdnBuzzFan said:


> Here I am!!
> 
> I've been a lurker this week.  I've also been busy baking cookies and cupcakes too, but we dont need to talk about that.
> 
> Anyway, I lived the plan this week.  Thought I did a good job at it too, but I was up 0.2.  I know it's not much but I should have been down.     Maybe I ate too much fruit!



I'm glad you are keeping busy with those cookies .  I am still having a tough time myself.  I've been doing good eating within my points and working out however, scale just keeps bouncing up and down with the same 3lbs, not sure why.  Anyway, missed seeing ya on here girl .


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

sjms71 said:


> I'm glad you are keeping busy with those cookies .  I am still having a tough time myself.  I've been doing good eating within my points and working out however, scale just keeps bouncing up and down with the same 3lbs, not sure why.  Anyway, missed seeing ya on here girl .



Thanks!  Are you still doing the spreadsheet?


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

fo112 said:


>


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

fo112 said:


>




Looks like someone is trying to increase their post count.


----------



## corinnak

ski_mom said:


> I was just wondering if anyone on here just does WW online?  I was a member and went to meeting about 2 years ago and did pretty good on the plan.  I live in a relatively small town and we only have 2 meetings - one at 10:30 and one at 6:00 both on Tuesdays.  I ended up with another committment that I can't get out of on Tuesday evenings and work during the day, so I had to stop going to them meetings.
> 
> I'm thinking about starting the program again, but just doing the online since I still can't go to the meetings.
> 
> Since they are rolling out a new program, do they send you any of the booklets that they hand out at the meetings, or do you just read about it all online?  I like how they kind of give you one thing a week to focus on to learn about the program at the meetings.  If you get all of the information at the beginning, I was just wondering how that works.
> 
> I was also wondering about the mobile applications.  I have an andriod phone and was wondering if WW has an app that included a point tracker on the phone?  Probably asking too much, just curious.



Hi!  I do WW online - well, the etools anyhow.  As I understand it, there are 3 modes of WWonline.  There is the WW online where you have full access to the program materials - they will walk you through everything, I'm sure.  There is also something called eTools - which includes the points tracker, recipes, food lists, etc.  And then there is the "Free" part which includes the community blogs and challenges and message boards, and maybe the science center articles, though I'm not sure about that.  If you have eTools (which is at a reduced rate) from a previous time as a meeting member, you may not get walked through the plan.  

I believe there are 2 ways to get the booklets - you can go to meetings or it used to be with Momentum that you could order an "At Home" kit with all the meeting materials in one package.  I'm sure that the WW Online program will contain all the same information, though.

I have no idea how they will do the roll-out for the new program - if they will walk everyone through week by week or if they'll hand people a stack on that first day.  I know I am going to request the vegetarian, activity and maintenance booklets right away.

For the mobile applications, currently there is a fully interactive app for iPod touch/iPhones which is amazing.  Other phones can use an application that includes points tracker, calculator and a few other things, but is pretty bare bones.  WW has said that they are coming out with a new app for the new program and will have it iPhone/pod ready at the end of Nov.  They say that apps for other phones will follow.  You can read about the party line here:

http://community.weightwatchers.com/Blogs/ViewPost.aspx?threadID=1249639


----------



## robinb

natashag76 said:


> I had my WI this a.m. and I'm down 4.2!!!
> So now my grand total lost is 8.6 lbs.  And I lost one of my points today.  I think that is going to take some adjusting b/c I would plow through all my points, even the 35 extras, every week.
> So...yea me!


Yay!  Congratulations and {{hugs}} to you!

I am currently sitting 11 points above my weekly total.  The Badger game and Sunday's Amazing Race dinner did me in (again).  I have be SOOOO hungry.  I keep on blowing my points out of the water and I know I'm up right now.  I am trying to get some APs in to bring that down but I weigh in on Friday and I almost feel like it's a losing battle this week.  Still ... I will promise to finish the week strong and NOT give up.

Thank goodness the football season and the Amazing Race is over soon.


----------



## sjms71

CdnBuzzFan said:


> Thanks!  Are you still doing the spreadsheet?


 Yeah, kind of lost track .  I want to do it though I'll go back for last week and add up and post.  



robinb said:


> Yay!  Congratulations and {{hugs}} to you!
> 
> I am currently sitting 11 points above my weekly total.  The Badger game and Sunday's Amazing Race dinner did me in (again).  I have be SOOOO hungry.  I keep on blowing my points out of the water and I know I'm up right now.  I am trying to get some APs in to bring that down but I weigh in on Friday and I almost feel like it's a losing battle this week.  Still ... I will promise to finish the week strong and NOT give up.
> 
> Thank goodness the football season and the Amazing Race is over soon.



Ok, I'm still sticking to the change in weather why some of us are struggling ,  glad you are not giving up, either am I. Those of us having a tough time,  we will get through this.  Maybe some of those peeps with 4lb losses can sprinkle us with some pixie dust .


----------



## robinb

sjms71 said:


> Those of us having a tough time,  we will get through this.  Maybe some of those peeps with 4lb losses can sprinkle us with some pixie dust .


I think I need a visit from the "wooshie fairy" if your KWIM.  I am all bloated.


----------



## Sandi

sjms71 said:


> Jessie and Sandi where are you two , Hope you both are doing ok



Gosh, it's nice to be missed.  Here I am!  I have been crazy busy at work.  A meeting this morning went into extra innings, so I missed my WW meeting.  I went over later in the afternoon -- after eating lunch -- to get my WI done because tomorrow looks no better.  I had a slight gain, but I'm blaming that on having lunch right before a WI.  I'm just glad I went to face the scales.

We're on vacation next week (starting Friday of this week), so I'll miss WW meetings and the WI.  I'll have my laptop and will try to check in with y'all.


----------



## sjms71

Sandi said:


> Gosh, it's nice to be missed.  Here I am!  I have been crazy busy at work.  A meeting this morning went into extra innings, so I missed my WW meeting.  I went over later in the afternoon -- after eating lunch -- to get my WI done because tomorrow looks no better.  I had a slight gain, but I'm blaming that on having lunch right before a WI.  I'm just glad I went to face the scales.
> 
> We're on vacation next week (starting Friday of this week), so I'll miss WW meetings and the WI.  I'll have my laptop and will try to check in with y'all.



Good for you on weighing in.  I'm not sure how I'm going to do tomorrow.  The elliptical is going well though.  I do it everyday for 40 minutes, 38 which is in my prime heart rate.  Going any where good?  Regardless a vacation is a vacation.  Have a good time.


----------



## mrzrich

Home from WI.  Down 1.6! 

In my quest for 16 lbs in 16 Weeks

Week 1 up 4.4 
Week 2 Down 4.6
Week 3 Down 0.2
Week 4 Down 3.2
Week 5 Down 1.2
Week 6 Down 2.2
Week 7 Down 1.4
Week 8 UP 1 
Week 9 UP .8
Week 10 Down 3.4
Week 11 Down 1.6

11 week total Down 11.6, 5 weeks to go!


----------



## sjms71

mrzrich said:


> Home from WI.  Down 1.6!
> 
> In my quest for 16 lbs in 16 Weeks
> 
> Week 1 up 4.4
> Week 2 Down 4.6
> Week 3 Down 0.2
> Week 4 Down 3.2
> Week 5 Down 1.2
> Week 6 Down 2.2
> Week 7 Down 1.4
> Week 8 UP 1
> Week 9 UP .8
> Week 10 Down 3.4
> Week 11 Down 1.6
> 
> 11 week total Down 11.6, 5 weeks to go!


 
I'm so proud of you .  You are doing great, keep up the good work.


----------



## robinb

Sandi said:


> Gosh, it's nice to be missed.  Here I am!  I have been crazy busy at work.  A meeting this morning went into extra innings, so I missed my WW meeting.  I went over later in the afternoon -- after eating lunch -- to get my WI done because tomorrow looks no better.  I had a slight gain, but I'm blaming that on having lunch right before a WI.  I'm just glad I went to face the scales.


Congratulations for facing the scale!  I admit that I never eat before a WI but mine is in the morning so I can get away with that kind of thing.


mrzrich said:


> Home from WI.  Down 1.6!


Yay!

I just returned from a brisk (it's 30-degrees here) 45 minute 2.25 mile walk with the dog.  I have been trying to exercise at the YMCA while my DD swims but things have been conspiring against me.  On Tuesday the coaches asked me to sort ribbons & medals from the meet 2 weeks ago.  That took the whole hour.  On Wednesday I needed to go to the grocery store and I thought I could do it in just 30 minutes.  Wrong, that took the whole hour.  Yesterday I packed my workout clothes in my DD's school backpack from last year ... and I carried out her backpack from THIS year to the car and didn't notice until I was there.  *sigh*


----------



## sjms71

Ok, well back from WW down only .4, kind of disappointed but at least it's down.  

8lbs in 9 week mini goal

Week1......-1.4
Week2......didn't weigh in but stayed the same
Week3.......-.4
_________________
total.........-1.8  not looking good, but I'm going to keep going


----------



## natashag76

robinb said:


> Yay!  Congratulations and {{hugs}} to you!
> 
> I am currently sitting 11 points above my weekly total.  The Badger game and Sunday's Amazing Race dinner did me in (again).  I have be SOOOO hungry.  I keep on blowing my points out of the water and I know I'm up right now.  I am trying to get some APs in to bring that down but I weigh in on Friday and I almost feel like it's a losing battle this week.  Still ... I will promise to finish the week strong and NOT give up.
> 
> Thank goodness the football season and the Amazing Race is over soon.



I hear that!  I've actually started keeping light hand weights by the chair I like to use in the living room.  That way even while I'm parked in front of the TV I can fling the weights around a bit and not feel like a total sloth.


----------



## Sandi

sjms71 said:


> Ok, well back from WW down only .4, kind of disappointed but at least it's down.
> 
> 8lbs in 9 week mini goal
> 
> Week1......-1.4
> Week2......didn't weigh in but stayed the same
> Week3.......-.4
> _________________
> total.........-1.8  not looking good, but I'm going to keep going



That's still an average of more than 1/2 pound per week.  I'd say you're doing great.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

sjms71 said:


> Ok, well back from WW down only .4, kind of disappointed but at least it's down.
> 
> 8lbs in 9 week mini goal
> 
> Week1......-1.4
> Week2......didn't weigh in but stayed the same
> Week3.......-.4
> _________________
> total.........-1.8  not looking good, but I'm going to keep going



Don't be discouraged, Stephanie... you may get your big boost next week when you embrace the new plan!!!  I think if I wasn't already 'living it', I would go to the very first meeting on Sunday or Monday that I could get to.


----------



## LMO429

Hi all!

I have been back on weight watchers the past 3 weeks.  I am down 7 pounds.  I am happy with the results but it is weight I regained during my disney vacation and then coming home and continuing to eat bad for 2 weeks afterwards.

My goal right now is to not have to "start over" once jan 1 rolls around.  I do it every year...binge my way through the holidays and I refuse to do it this time.  Im trying to allow myself to eat things here and there and not beat myself up about it but I am just working out harder than usual..doing turbofire when I can't make it to kickboxing or the gym

trying to be kinda of strict until thursday (thanksgiving) I am def going to enjoy myself on thanksgiving but I am not going to do what I usually do ....BINGE!  hey i might even wake up that morning and work out


----------



## sjms71

CdnBuzzFan said:


> Don't be discouraged, Stephanie... you may get your big boost next week when you embrace the new plan!!!  I think if I wasn't already 'living it', I would go to the very first meeting on Sunday or Monday that I could get to.



Thanks for the words of encouragement, I am excited about the new program.  We talked a little bit about the new program on Thurs.  Well, not the program itself but, in our weekly it said they would be announcing a new program, which I knew, but our leader wanted our thoughts or concerns about doing a new program.  Ok, off to the dentist for a 
cleaning .


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

CdnBuzzFan said:


> Don't be discouraged, Stephanie... you may get your big boost next week when you embrace the new plan!!!  I think if I wasn't already 'living it', I would go to the very first meeting on Sunday or Monday that I could get to.




Ooops!  It's not next week, it the week after.


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

Well, I had a lousy weigh-in this morning.  Up 1.6   I worked out a lot yesterday, pushing myself to walk faster than I usually do and then I came in the house ate dinner and did the weight lifting workouts on the WW website.  So I ended up working out for 2 hours, and drinking a lot of water.  My leader said sore muscles retain water.  I hope that is true, because I thought I did a good job tracking and eating right.

I can't wait for the new program.  1 week from Sunday.


----------



## sjms71

Dreamer & Wisher said:


> Well, I had a lousy weigh-in this morning.  Up 1.6   I worked out a lot yesterday, pushing myself to walk faster than I usually do and then I came in the house ate dinner and did the weight lifting workouts on the WW website.  So I ended up working out for 2 hours, and drinking a lot of water.  My leader said sore muscles retain water.  I hope that is true, because I thought I did a good job tracking and eating right.
> 
> I can't wait for the new program.  1 week from Sunday.



Hang in there I think the change in my exercise routine hasn't caught up with me yet either.  I think it takes a little bit for your body to adjust.  Keep doing what you're doing.


----------



## sjms71

CdnBuzzFan said:


> Ooops!  It's not next week, it the week after.



 You're too funny .


----------



## robinb

As expected, I was up 1.2 lbs.  I'll be weighing in next Wednesday since my regular weigh in is on Friday and I will be in Chicago with family.  

Thanksgiving will be a PITB for me.  We stay in a hotel because of various reasons including my sister's menagerie and my mom and sister's (I'm saying this nicely) "clutter".  Not only is there no room for us at either house, but the animals set off my allergies -- note to self start taking allergy drugs now.  So, we stay in a hotel about 45 minutes away.  That, in and of itself, isn't bad.  However, Thanksgiving dinner isn't until 3-4pm and is always late.  Where the heck does one eat on Thanksgiving for lunch?  EVERYTHING is closed!  Except for maybe McDonald's.  Yum.  I hate McDonald's salads.  So we usually go to dinner pretty hungry which is also a bad thing because there are plenty of noshies around.

Anyway ... I think I'm going to see if there is a nearby restaurant open for lunch that doesn't have a set Thanksgiving menu.  Maybe a Chinese restaurant ... heck they're always open for Christmas!


----------



## sjms71

robinb said:


> As expected, I was up 1.2 lbs.  I'll be weighing in next Wednesday since my regular weigh in is on Friday and I will be in Chicago with family.
> 
> Thanksgiving will be a PITB for me.  We stay in a hotel because of various reasons including my sister's menagerie and my mom and sister's (I'm saying this nicely) "clutter".  Not only is there no room for us at either house, but the animals set off my allergies -- note to self start taking allergy drugs now.  So, we stay in a hotel about 45 minutes away.  That, in and of itself, isn't bad.  However, Thanksgiving dinner isn't until 3-4pm and is always late.  Where the heck does one eat on Thanksgiving for lunch?  EVERYTHING is closed!  Except for maybe McDonald's.  Yum.  I hate McDonald's salads.  So we usually go to dinner pretty hungry which is also a bad thing because there are plenty of noshies around.
> 
> Anyway ... I think I'm going to see if there is a nearby restaurant open for lunch that doesn't have a set Thanksgiving menu.  Maybe a Chinese restaurant ... heck they're always open for Christmas!



Sorry to hear you were up this week.  Hang in there we all need to just get through this next week and the biggest eating holiday will be over and we will have new program.  Try not to let next week stress you to much with family.  

Look for the Chop Suey Palace Fa ra ra ra ra!!!! ( I just love that movie)


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

robinb said:


> As expected, I was up 1.2 lbs.  I'll be weighing in next Wednesday since my regular weigh in is on Friday and I will be in Chicago with family.
> 
> Thanksgiving will be a PITB for me.  We stay in a hotel because of various reasons including my sister's menagerie and my mom and sister's (I'm saying this nicely) "clutter".  Not only is there no room for us at either house, but the animals set off my allergies -- note to self start taking allergy drugs now.  So, we stay in a hotel about 45 minutes away.  That, in and of itself, isn't bad.  However, Thanksgiving dinner isn't until 3-4pm and is always late.  Where the heck does one eat on Thanksgiving for lunch?  EVERYTHING is closed!  Except for maybe McDonald's.  Yum.  I hate McDonald's salads.  So we usually go to dinner pretty hungry which is also a bad thing because there are plenty of noshies around.
> 
> Anyway ... I think I'm going to see if there is a nearby restaurant open for lunch that doesn't have a set Thanksgiving menu.  Maybe a Chinese restaurant ... heck they're always open for Christmas!



Sounds like a challenging day.  Cracker Barrel is open on Thanksgiving, you might try a late breakfast there and points for some of their stuff is available in the dining out guide or the WW iphone app.  Their vegetable soup is only 2 points for a bowl.  Good Luck


----------



## k_null81

Well I just got back from weigh in and I'm down 3.4!  I'm so relieved after my 1st gain last week.  Didn't think I would lose that much though. I think that is the most I have ever lost in one week since starting WW.  This was also my 16th week on the program.

Now if I can survive the upcoming week that will be awesome!  But not going to set my expectations to high.  

I'm also really excited about the new plan as well since I have been struggling.  Though I'm sure it's due to the season and the weather change.  

Well I hope everyone has a good weekend!  And keep moving foward!


----------



## N&B'smom

Would love some info!  I'm planning to join the Friday after Thanksgiving.  What is the new program you mentioned?


----------



## mrzrich

N&B'smom said:


> Would love some info!  I'm planning to join the Friday after Thanksgiving.  What is the new program you mentioned?



Truthfully the new program is top secret, the leaders are not able to tell us anything about it until it starts the week after Thanksgiving.  What we do know for sure, because WW has posted it on an official blog, is that fruits and most veggies will be free.

Rumors, based on recent changes to the programs in the UK and Australia indicate that the points formula will change, taking into account calories, fat, fiber as well as protein and carbs.  Some say this will make the points too difficult to figure with a paper slider, causing people to NEED to buy a points calculator or use e-tools to figure out points.  (I have WW mobile, which was free on my Ipod touch, so I'm thinking I'll still have access to a points calculator on that.)  

We've also heard rumors that points values of many foods will increase, but that most of us will have a few more daily points to compensate a little bit.   

If you start the week after Thanksgiving you will start at a good time, because the meeting will focus on teaching everyone the new plan.


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

N&B'smom said:


> Would love some info!  I'm planning to join the Friday after Thanksgiving.  What is the new program you mentioned?



I just wanted to add one thing to what mrzrich said, my leaders are talking about how great it works.   I can't wait to start the new plan.  I think it will be a fresh start, I have lost almost 90 pounds on the current plan and lately I have been very hungary.  The new plan will give me new motivation to keep going.  I need to lose 30 more pounds.


----------



## sjms71

k_null81 said:


> Well I just got back from weigh in and I'm down 3.4!  I'm so relieved after my 1st gain last week.  Didn't think I would lose that much though. I think that is the most I have ever lost in one week since starting WW.  This was also my 16th week on the program.
> 
> Now if I can survive the upcoming week that will be awesome!  But not going to set my expectations to high.
> 
> I'm also really excited about the new plan as well since I have been struggling.  Though I'm sure it's due to the season and the weather change.
> 
> Well I hope everyone has a good weekend!  And keep moving foward!



 Great job on the 3.4 and congrats on 16 weeks of working the program.  You're right not to set a high expectation for this coming week.  We will all survive just remember it's a HoliDAY.......not a holi-week .  



Dreamer & Wisher said:


> I just wanted to add one thing to what mrzrich said, my leaders are talking about how great it works.   I can't wait to start the new plan.  I think it will be a fresh start, I have lost almost 90 pounds on the current plan and lately I have been very hungary.  The new plan will give me new motivation to keep going.  I need to lose 30 more pounds.



Omg Nancy I have been so hungry lately too.  I don't know if it's the change in my exercise.  I bought an elliptical over a week ago and work out on it everyday.  It is really kicking my butt (in a good way) however, I am so hungry .


----------



## cepmom

hi everyone. weighed in on Friday and was up another 1.4. Not unexpected and actually better than what I thought it was going to be so I am ok with that. I have been struggling for a while with this....I do awesome for 2 weeks, stick to plan, not hungry, lose weight,then something changes and I am hungry all the time, craving carbs big time eat too much etc. Always the same cycle based on my time of the month I keep trying to get control of it but I am wondering if anyone else goes through the same thing?

 Not to share too much info but today is the first day of my cycle (If you know what I mean) so I know I'll be back on track in a couple of days but it's so frustrating! Like I have no control whatsoever over this

One good thing which has probably helped somewhat is I have been able to keep up with my exercise and running throughout the month regardless of my challenges. I totally did not want to run today but I made myself and actually had the best time ever! Ran 3.05 miles in 27.48! yay me! Also, I signed up for my first 5K for Thanksgiving morning..and looking forward to it!


----------



## k_null81

cepmom said:


> hi everyone. weighed in on Friday and was up another 1.4. Not unexpected and actually better than what I thought it was going to be so I am ok with that. I have been struggling for a while with this....I do awesome for 2 weeks, stick to plan, not hungry, lose weight,then something changes and I am hungry all the time, craving carbs big time eat too much etc. Always the same cycle based on my time of the month I keep trying to get control of it but I am wondering if anyone else goes through the same thing?
> 
> Not to share too much info but today is the first day of my cycle (If you know what I mean) so I know I'll be back on track in a couple of days but it's so frustrating! Like I have no control whatsoever over this
> 
> One good thing which has probably helped somewhat is I have been able to keep up with my exercise and running throughout the month regardless of my challenges. I totally did not want to run today but I made myself and actually had the best time ever! Ran 3.05 miles in 27.48! yay me! Also, I signed up for my first 5K for Thanksgiving morning..and looking forward to it!



That time of the month is always trouble for me!  I'm not big on sweets but I love salty stuff!  Plus the bloating it causes doesn't help at all either.  It's a bummer that it seems to ruin atleast one week of the month for me.  

Congrats on the running!  I run as well but I do interval training.  So if I do 45 minutes on the treadmill half of that time is running and the other half is a fast pace walking.  I think the exercise has been what keeps me from gaining.  Not sure how well the WW program would work for me without exercise to be honest.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

I wanna eat cookies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sjms71

CdnBuzzFan said:


> I wanna eat cookies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Don't make me come up there!!!!!!!!!!!

no seriously, if you have the points and can stop at 1, then have a cookie.  I unfortunatly can't stop at 1 .


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

sjms71 said:


> Don't make me come up there!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> no seriously, if you have the points and can stop at 1, then have a cookie.  I unfortunatly can't stop at 1 .




...but I dont want to stop at one.  I want them ALL!!!!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

Warm, gooey, homemade chocolate chip cookies...!


----------



## sjms71

CdnBuzzFan said:


> Warm, gooey, homemade chocolate chip cookies...!



la la la, I can't hear you

I almost want to just skip over the holidays and have it be January 2.  I'm not trying to sound like a scrooge but too many temptations.  Plus my kids will be off of school from Dec 3 to Jan 3.  It's going to be a long month


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

sjms71 said:


> la la la, I can't hear you
> 
> I almost want to just skip over the holidays and have it be January 2.  I'm not trying to sound like a scrooge but too many temptations.  Plus my kids will be off of school from Dec 3 to Jan 3.  It's going to be a long month



Why are the off for a whole month??


----------



## sjms71

CdnBuzzFan said:


> Why are the off for a whole month??



My kids go to year round school (it's an option here in NC that I love)  So, it's 9 weeks of school followed by a 3 week break. So, their 3 week break starts Dec 3 and then it goes into the Christmas break so instead on 3 weeks they get 4 in December.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

sjms71 said:


> My kids go to year round school (it's an option here in NC that I love)  So, it's 9 weeks of school followed by a 3 week break. So, their 3 week break starts Dec 3 and then it goes into the Christmas break so instead on 3 weeks they get 4 in December.



I like the idea but how do your kids feel about going to school in the summer while all the other kids are off?


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

Well, it was a struggle but last night in the battle of me versus chocolate chip cookies, I WON!!!     I distracted myself by getting on some other threads on this board (sometimes I forget that this is not a weight watchers website! )  and by doing the supper dishes.  Then it was time to get DS to bed and eventually, I forgot about the cookies.

So, I had a pretty successful weekend.  We took DS9 to see Megamind   .  I smuggled a Mars Bar into the theatre (which I had points for) and ate that and drank diet coke while DH and DS had their popcorn.  There was a fund raising bake sale at church on Sunday and I just walked past everything and right out the door.   Then last night there was the 'cookies' thing.  So I think I did alright!

Hope everyone else had a good weekend!


----------



## sjms71

CdnBuzzFan said:


> I like the idea but how do your kids feel about going to school in the summer while all the other kids are off?



Well, year round is a very popular option here so a lot of kids are on that schedule.  They love it cause we get to go to Disney a lot during off times.  Plus they really don't know anything else being 5th and 7th graders they have been on this schedule since they started school.  However, we only have one more year of this sweet schedule as DD will go to high school and that will be back to a "traditional" school schedule an off all summer.  

Glad you didn't let those cookies beat you!


----------



## N&B'smom

I'm going to a meeting on Friday and signing up...what can I expect!?!?


----------



## k_null81

sjms71 said:


> la la la, I can't hear you
> 
> I almost want to just skip over the holidays and have it be January 2.  I'm not trying to sound like a scrooge but too many temptations.  Plus my kids will be off of school from Dec 3 to Jan 3.  It's going to be a long month



Agreed!  I would love to skip over the holidays!  It will just be a struggle the next month and a half.   

Here's hoping the new program will make the next couple of weeks easier to stay on the program.

My normal weigh-in is on Saturdays so that means I'll have to wait almost a week to hear about the new program.  I'm thinking about checking out one of the meetings earlier in the week but still weigh-in on my normal day.  Plus the Saturday that I would get to hear about the new program is the day of my sister in laws wedding so I won't have time to stay for the meeting that day.  

Well I hope everyone had a great weekend and good luck for the upcoming holiday!  Thank goodness for the short week!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

N&B'smom said:


> I'm going to a meeting on Friday and signing up...what can I expect!?!?



First, you should get a smile and a warm welcome when you walk in!  Go a little early to avoid the line up.  The registration process for new members takes a little longer then your weekly weigh-ins will.  You'll be asked whether you want to pay weekly, buy a 20wk savings plan or purchase a Monthly Pass.  Monthly Pass is really the best deal.  You'll get free e-tools and possibly avoid paying the registration fee.  I'm saying 'possibly' because I dont know where you live -- in Canada, registration is free if you purchase Monthly Pass.

You'll have to fill out a registration form.  They should ask you if you were ever a Lifttime member because that's a different form.  They'll ask you to get on the scale and your weight will be recorded in the Pocket Guide which they will give to you along with some other information.  The Pocket Guide is something you need to bring with you each week.

The meetings usually last about 30-40 minutes and afterwards, new members remain behind for a 20 minute program knowledge session.  All of the weekly meetings have a different topic, the leaders are usually knowledgeable and upbeat and the meetings are always interesting and fun.  Most of them start off with celebrations where the members (if they want to) will let everyone know how much they lost.

The meetings are a great place to get support, tips and get to know people.

Now having said all that, the program is changing in the US next Sunday.  (If you're in Canada, it's changing the following week.)  If you want to join this Friday and follow the current plan for the weekend, then please do.  However, if you can wait until next week, you may want to consider that.  The fees are not going to change, just the weight loss plan.

Let us know what you decide and good luck on your weight loss journey!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

k_null81 said:


> My normal weigh-in is on Saturdays so that means I'll have to wait almost a week to hear about the new program.  I'm thinking about checking out one of the meetings earlier in the week but still weigh-in on my normal day.  Plus the Saturday that I would get to hear about the new program is the day of my sister in laws wedding so I won't have time to stay for the meeting that day.



Definitely go earlier in the week!  You don't want to miss this week's meeting.


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

k_null81 said:


> Agreed!  I would love to skip over the holidays!  It will just be a struggle the next month and a half.
> 
> Here's hoping the new program will make the next couple of weeks easier to stay on the program.
> 
> My normal weigh-in is on Saturdays so that means I'll have to wait almost a week to hear about the new program.  I'm thinking about checking out one of the meetings earlier in the week but still weigh-in on my normal day.  Plus the Saturday that I would get to hear about the new program is the day of my sister in laws wedding so I won't have time to stay for the meeting that day.
> 
> Well I hope everyone had a great weekend and good luck for the upcoming holiday!  Thank goodness for the short week!



I usually weigh-in on Friday mornings, so I am going to a Meeting on Wednesday, (no weigh-in) and then I am going to weigh in at the Meeting on Sunday at 2:00.  The Leader who weighed me in last week said you have to weigh in to start the new program.  

Hope that helps you decide when to go.


----------



## TheDisneyGirl02

Dreamer & Wisher said:


> I usually weigh-in on Friday mornings, so I am going to a Meeting on Wednesday, (no weigh-in) and then I am going to weigh in at the Meeting on Sunday at 2:00.  The Leader who weighed me in last week said you have to weigh in to start the new program.
> 
> Hope that helps you decide when to go.



I am really looking forward to the new program.  I can't wait to hear about it!  I would weigh in regardless but I didn't realize that everyone would need to weigh in for the new program.  

I had a pretty good week last week, I was down 2.2 pounds. My meeting day is Thursday so there is no meeting for me this week, which is probably a good thing because sadly it's been a tough couple of days.  

As far as craving cookies goes, I will probably end up baking some for my husband, but I will limit myself to one (thankfully I can actually do that! LOL!) but at my parent's house, they just don't bake any so there is no temptation.


----------



## mrzrich

Dreamer & Wisher said:


> I usually weigh-in on Friday mornings, so I am going to a Meeting on Wednesday, (no weigh-in) and then I am going to weigh in at the Meeting on Sunday at 2:00.  The Leader who weighed me in last week said you have to weigh in to start the new program.
> 
> Hope that helps you decide when to go.



Guess it depends on your meeting set up.  My meeting room is set up in such a way, that the leader can't tell if you weighed in or not.  Especially at on a crowded night.


----------



## N&B'smom

So, if I sign up on Friday and everything changes on Sunday....how do you think that would affect things?   Do members have to buy new stuff with the new program?  Anyone know how it works?


----------



## cepmom

N&B'smom said:


> So, if I sign up on Friday and everything changes on Sunday....how do you think that would affect things?   Do members have to buy new stuff with the new program?  Anyone know how it works?



I would wait until Sunday honestly...you will get all the new program info on Sunday


----------



## cepmom

CdnBuzzFan said:


> First, you should get a smile and a warm welcome when you walk in!  Go a little early to avoid the line up.  The registration process for new members takes a little longer then your weekly weigh-ins will.  You'll be asked whether you want to pay weekly, buy a 20wk savings plan or purchase a Monthly Pass.  Monthly Pass is really the best deal.  You'll get free e-tools and possibly avoid paying the registration fee.  I'm saying 'possibly' because I dont know where you live -- in Canada, registration is free if you purchase Monthly Pass.
> 
> You'll have to fill out a registration form.  They should ask you if you were ever a Lifttime member because that's a different form.  They'll ask you to get on the scale and your weight will be recorded in the Pocket Guide which they will give to you along with some other information.  The Pocket Guide is something you need to bring with you each week.
> 
> The meetings usually last about 30-40 minutes and afterwards, new members remain behind for a 20 minute program knowledge session.  All of the weekly meetings have a different topic, the leaders are usually knowledgeable and upbeat and the meetings are always interesting and fun.  Most of them start off with celebrations where the members (if they want to) will let everyone know how much they lost.
> 
> The meetings are a great place to get support, tips and get to know people.
> 
> Now having said all that, the program is changing in the US next Sunday.  (If you're in Canada, it's changing the following week.)  If you want to join this Friday and follow the current plan for the weekend, then please do.  However, if you can wait until next week, you may want to consider that.  The fees are not going to change, just the weight loss plan.
> 
> Let us know what you decide and good luck on your weight loss journey!



CdnBuzzFan...do you work for WW?


----------



## N&B'smom

cepmom said:


> I would wait until Sunday honestly...you will get all the new program info on Sunday



The only problem is that I can't go then.   I may be able to go on Monday though!  But I was so anxious to get started!  I'm ready to go and hate to delay it longer!

I really wanted my weigh in days to be Friday, if I start on Monday can I go on Friday for my weigh in?  (either that week or just wait and go the following one?)

I noticed it says private weigh in or something like that. Is that new?  When I used to go, everyone lined up and got weighed pretty much in front of everyone in line behind them.


----------



## cepmom

N&B'smom said:


> The only problem is that I can't go then.   I may be able to go on Monday though!  But I was so anxious to get started!  I'm ready to go and hate to delay it longer!
> 
> I really wanted my weigh in days to be Friday, if I start on Monday can I go on Friday for my weigh in?  (either that week or just wait and go the following one?)
> 
> I noticed it says private weigh in or something like that. Is that new?  When I used to go, everyone lined up and got weighed pretty much in front of everyone in line behind them.



oh, go on Friday then and enroll. When you are ready, you are ready! You can get your starting weight but will only get "old" program materials. When you go back the following Friday you will get the new program materials. It won't really be a big deal but just as you are learning something new, it will change and I wouldn't want you to get confused between the two programs. If you start on Monday, the whole meeting will be about getting started on the new program so it's a good meeting to attend. Then you can weigh in the following Friday (can't weigh in twice in one week)

Also, the weigh in are private in that your weight is supposed to be kept confidential, no one will say your weight out loud and if you don't want to know if you are up or down on subsequent weigh ins, just let your receptionist know and she/he will be silent about it. Yo do still need to stand in line so it's not completely private


----------



## k_null81

Ok, so I looked up my location meeting times and there is one this coming Sunday at 9am so I will still weigh in this coming Saturday and then go to the meeting sunday to hear about the new program since the following Saturday is the wedding I'm in so I'll only have time to weigh in that day.


----------



## k_null81

N&B'smom said:


> The only problem is that I can't go then.   I may be able to go on Monday though!  But I was so anxious to get started!  I'm ready to go and hate to delay it longer!
> 
> I really wanted my weigh in days to be Friday, if I start on Monday can I go on Friday for my weigh in?  (either that week or just wait and go the following one?)
> 
> I noticed it says private weigh in or something like that. Is that new?  When I used to go, everyone lined up and got weighed pretty much in front of everyone in line behind them.



Where I go to meetings it's a new location new building so the set up for weigh-in's are actually pretty private.  The old location we were all on top of each other in line but they never said our weight out loud just if we were up or down.


----------



## katybugsmom

Hey everyone!
Sorry I haven't been on in a while.  I am in week 7 of of my new way of eating(not diet ) and I have lost 13 pounds!  My goal for now is to lose 7 more for an even 20 before our trip to WDW!  I think I've finally realized it doesn't matter so much what I eat, but that I count the points for each and every thing I eat!  I don't have to deny myself any food I want, but simply count and adjust for it!  I'm 45 and I hope others can have this "aha" moment long before they turn 45!  The older you get the harder it is to lose, but I'm in it for the long-haul!  Have a great week everyone!


----------



## N&B'smom

I am dreading that first weigh in so much.  I'm so embarrassed.


----------



## k_null81

N&B'smom said:


> I am dreading that first weigh in so much.  I'm so embarrassed.



We have all been there done that!  It will be fine and I'm positive you'll do great on this program!  As long as your really ready to commit to it.  Also get support where ever you can.  This is a great board and I also check the facebook WW page even though the trolls on there can be horrible.


----------



## Carlyzmom

N&B'smom said:


> I am dreading that first weigh in so much.  I'm so embarrassed.



Don't be! They are very discreet and VERY nice at WW meetings! Good luck. You will love the program. It's the ONLY diet that has ever worked for me!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

N&B'smom said:


> So, if I sign up on Friday and everything changes on Sunday....how do you think that would affect things?   Do members have to buy new stuff with the new program?  Anyone know how it works?



Sign up on Friday and follow the program material until you can get to that first meeting next week.  I dont think it will affect things -- you wont be so used to the 'old ways' that you will resist the changes in the new program.  I think you'll be just fine!  Just look at it as practice.  Some members will be so stuck on the old points plan that they wont want to make the switch right away but you'll be OK!

You will only have to buy one thing and they're making it affordable so no worries!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

cepmom said:


> CdnBuzzFan...do you work for WW?



  I'm a receptionist.


----------



## cepmom

CdnBuzzFan said:


> I'm a receptionist.



I never picked up on it before but when I read that post I knew you knew too much to not work for them haha! Nice to "meet" you! Good luck with your launch next week...we've been crazy getting ready for Sunday!


----------



## N&B'smom

Thank you all so much.  I'm nervous but excited to get started!!  

I decided to take the plunge and I signed up for the monthly pass today.  I can't wait until Friday!!  I figured I'd sign up today to at least get familiar with the site and all.   This just seemed to be the best bang for my buck!


----------



## cepmom

N&B'smom said:


> Thank you all so much.  I'm nervous but excited to get started!!
> 
> Let me ask you...if you pay each week rather than sign up for the monthly pass or whatever...do you have to pay when you miss a week??



you have to pay when you miss a week when it is a period of full registration...when there is no registration fee you do not need to pay for a missed week. However, you do have 3 missed meeting "passes" to use every 6 months, so during a period of full registration (now) you can use a missed meeting "pass" to waive the missed week fee. Confusing, I know. I recommend the monthly pass; it's the cheapest option, waives the registration fee and gives you full access to eTools on the WW website.


----------



## cepmom

N&B'smom said:


> Thank you all so much.  I'm nervous but excited to get started!!
> 
> I decided to take the plunge and I signed up for the monthly pass today.  I can't wait until Friday!!  I figured I'd sign up today to at least get familiar with the site and all.   This just seemed to be the best bang for my buck!



just saw this update..glad you decided on the monthly pass...it is a great value and I love the eTools! eTools will update to the new program on Monday 11/29


----------



## N&B'smom

cepmom said:


> just saw this update..glad you decided on the monthly pass...it is a great value and I love the eTools! eTools will update to the new program on Monday 11/29



Thanks!!!    I want to keep it as simple as possible!!  I'm SO excited and actually feel better already...like I'm finally taking control!


----------



## sjms71

things are not looking pretty for this week.  I have way to much food in my house for Thursday and I want to eat it all.  Plus just got done stuffing the advent calendar's I made for my kids with mini chocolates (yes I had a few)  ugh, so frustrating.


----------



## Carlyzmom

sjms71 said:


> things are not looking pretty for this week.  I have way to much food in my house for Thursday and I want to eat it all.  Plus just got done stuffing the advent calendar's I made for my kids with mini chocolates (yes I had a few)  ugh, so frustrating.



It's easy this time of year to lose control! Just glad the new program starts Monday. THat way we can all do good (hopefully) leading up to Christmas.


----------



## mnrhannah07

Hi everyone!
I am 24 and was on weight watchers while a senior in high school, while on it, I lost around 30 pounds or so..I got off track while in college and gained it back plus some. Fast forward to now, I have been married for 3 years and have a two year old son. I gained 40 pounds in the end of my pregnancy, which was only at 30 weeks due to preeclampsia. I lost all that weight because of breastfeeding, but am still at the weight I was before I had my son..So, now I figure I need to go back to what I know works...I am truly thinking about rejoining but want to know that there is still a good support system out there!


----------



## sjms71

Carlyzmom said:


> It's easy this time of year to lose control! Just glad the new program starts Monday. THat way we can all do good (hopefully) leading up to Christmas.



Amen!!!  I need something new.  My only saving grace is I am working the elliptical for 40 minutes daily.  



mnrhannah07 said:


> Hi everyone!
> I am 24 and was on weight watchers while a senior in high school, while on it, I lost around 30 pounds or so..I got off track while in college and gained it back plus some. Fast forward to now, I have been married for 3 years and have a two year old son. I gained 40 pounds in the end of my pregnancy, which was only at 30 weeks due to preeclampsia. I lost all that weight because of breastfeeding, but am still at the weight I was before I had my son..So, now I figure I need to go back to what I know works...I am truly thinking about rejoining but want to know that there is still a good support system out there!



WELCOME!!! WW rocks, just love it and they are rolling out a "new" program this Sunday so we will all be newbies again.  I can't speak for other meetings but, my meeting is just awesome.  With a great leader and a lot of great people.  In addition to the meeting I feel I have made some really great friends on this thread.  If you have something to celebrate everyone is here for you.  If your tempted by cookies (not mentioning any names ) their here for you.  If you are just having a cruddy week there is always someone here who gets it and makes you feel like it's going to be ok.  Love you guys on here .  Good luck!!


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

Last night I had a big slip up.  I went shopping at the mall and I was really hungry.  I ordered the turkey sandwich I usually get.  Instead of getting fruit salad with it.  I got pasta salad.  I was planning on just eating a little bit but I ate it all. I didn't have the points for it either.

I am going to a meeting this morning for some support to get me through the next 4 days until the new program starts.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

cepmom said:


> I never picked up on it before but when I read that post I knew you knew too much to not work for them haha! Nice to "meet" you! Good luck with your launch next week...we've been crazy getting ready for Sunday!



I wasn't going to say anything because I wanted to feel like a WW member on the thread, not a staff member.  After you let us know that you were staff, I didn't see anything change for you on the thread so I thought it would be OK for me too!  Even though I am staff, I still don't have it all figured out.  I still struggle and life still gets in the way and at my meeting, I'm not always comfortable sharing things like that because they know that I work for WW.  Here, I'm treated like a WW member and I like that.  I didn't want to spoil it!  





sjms71 said:


> things are not looking pretty for this week.  I have way to much food in my house for Thursday and I want to eat it all.  Plus just got done stuffing the advent calendar's I made for my kids with mini chocolates (yes I had a few)  ugh, so frustrating.



Don't make me come down there!  

So have you decided when you're weighing in this week??  Tomorrow is a holiday for you.  (and remember that is a holiDAY, not a holiWEEK!)









Dreamer & Wisher said:


> Last night I had a big slip up.  I went shopping at the mall and I was really hungry.  I ordered the turkey sandwich I usually get.  Instead of getting fruit salad with it.  I got pasta salad.  I was planning on just eating a little bit but I ate it all. I didn't have the points for it either.
> 
> I am going to a meeting this morning for some support to get me through the next 4 days until the new program starts.



It happens... but you don't beat yourself up over it.  You own it, you learn from it and get back on track.  

Good luck at you meeting this morning!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

sjms71 said:


> If your tempted by cookies (not mentioning any names ) their here for you.



I read this at 8:30 this morning and its still making me laugh!


----------



## k_null81

Just wanted to wish all my US WW friends a Happy Thanksgiving!  May we all have the strength to not go overboard tomorrow!  Good Luck ladies!  I'm going to need it for the next couple of days that is for sure!


----------



## mrzrich

Very hungry the last couple of days.  Last night I ate everything not nailed down.  Thankfully I don't have a lot of JUNK in my house.

Today the hunger continues.  I ate the same breakfast I normally do, a breakfast that holds me pretty well, but today for some reason I was starving for lunch by 10:30!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

Today was my weigh-in.  I thought it would be more but I'll be happy with my 0.6!  


Welcome mnrhannah07!  I'm sure you'll find lots of support at your meeting.  They're geared for that and this is a great thread for support as well.  By all means, join Weight Watchers!  It really is the best program because it's a lifestyle, not a diet.


----------



## cepmom

CdnBuzzFan said:


> I wasn't going to say anything because I wanted to feel like a WW member on the thread, not a staff member.  After you let us know that you were staff, I didn't see anything change for you on the thread so I thought it would be OK for me too!  Even though I am staff, I still don't have it all figured out.  I still struggle and life still gets in the way and at my meeting, I'm not always comfortable sharing things like that because they know that I work for WW.  Here, I'm treated like a WW member and I like that.  I didn't want to spoil it!
> 
> 
> oh, I'm sorry if I forced you to "come out" here on the thread! I know what you mean about always sharing at meetings because they know you're staff...I have the same thing happen too. I switched meetings (due to my work schedule changing) so that helps that not too many know I'm staff. It's good to know I'm not alone in the struggle even as a staff member...we go through the same challenges as regular members too!


----------



## robinb

I weighed in today with some trepidation and I lost .8 lbs!  What a great way to go into Thanksgiving .


----------



## sjms71

CdnBuzzFan said:


> I read this at 8:30 this morning and its still making me laugh!



Thought you'd get a tickle out of that one


CdnBuzzFan said:


> I'm a receptionist.



 you imposter you!!!!! 

ok, weigh in may not happen this week.  Been cooking all day today.  Have to wait for a delivery too so can't leave the house.  I've been trying not to munch but it's so hard.  I made my spinach dip with greek yogurt and FF mayo, it really came good.  Friday we have a post wedding party to go to in the afternoon so may not weigh in at all this week, so don't hold it against me .


----------



## robinb

CdnBuzzFan said:


> I wasn't going to say anything because I wanted to feel like a WW member on the thread, not a staff member.  After you let us know that you were staff, I didn't see anything change for you on the thread so I thought it would be OK for me too!





cepmom said:


> oh, I'm sorry if I forced you to "come out" here on the thread! I know what you mean about always sharing at meetings because they know you're staff...I have the same thing happen too. I switched meetings (due to my work schedule changing) so that helps that not too many know I'm staff. It's good to know I'm not alone in the struggle even as a staff member...we go through the same challenges as regular members too!



I don't see any differences between WW Staff members and Lifetime members.  Both have been successful at losing weight on the program and both have a lot to share with the rest of us who are still trying to reach our goal.  In fact, I think that we can all teach & help each other on this thread no matter how many times we have joined WW or how much weight we have to lose.

FWIW, my leader goes to a meeting too.  She leads 5 meetings and then attends one on Saturday.  That is one of the reasons I try to make my meeting every week.  I figure if someone who has been living and teaching the program for 15 years still needs meetings, *I* need meetings .


----------



## sjms71

mrzrich said:


> Very hungry the last couple of days.  Last night I ate everything not nailed down.  Thankfully I don't have a lot of JUNK in my house.
> 
> Today the hunger continues.  I ate the same breakfast I normally do, a breakfast that holds me pretty well, but today for some reason I was starving for lunch by 10:30!



I feel your pain, I too have been very hungry ever since I've been working out on the elliptical.


----------



## Sandi

cepmom said:


> CdnBuzzFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh, I'm sorry if I forced you to "come out" here on the thread! I know what you mean about always sharing at meetings because they know you're staff...I have the same thing happen too. I switched meetings (due to my work schedule changing) so that helps that not too many know I'm staff. It's good to know I'm not alone in the struggle even as a staff member...we go through the same challenges as regular members too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do not think you made Jessie come out -- I think others of us had it figured out and are so glad to have someone on the inside!  I appreciate her knowledge and success.  Just go back and look at her photos.
> 
> 
> 
> robinb said:
> 
> 
> 
> I weighed in today with some trepidation and I lost .8 lbs!  What a great way to go into Thanksgiving .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Congrats!  That is great.
> 
> Okay ladies, I figured out how to avoid the whole Turkey day thing.  Go on vacation that week -- preferably to a foreign country (Canada does not count for a Michigander like me).  DH, DD16 and I are in Switzerland this week and there are not a whole lot of fat people here, yet there is plenty of wonderful food.  We are getting in lots of walks and enjoying the sights.  Eating is a little of a challenge because chocolate and cheese are everywhere and fabulous.  I am not counting points this week.  I am anxious and eager to see where I will be when we return on Sunday.  I am prepared for bad news, but also wonder if it will be a wash.
> 
> Keep up the good work and Happy Thanksgiving!
Click to expand...


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

mrzrich said:


> Very hungry the last couple of days.  Last night I ate everything not nailed down.  Thankfully I don't have a lot of JUNK in my house.
> 
> Today the hunger continues.  I ate the same breakfast I normally do, a breakfast that holds me pretty well, but today for some reason I was starving for lunch by 10:30!


I feel the same way, that pasta salad I ate last night was really yummy, normally I pass it up and it doesn't even tempt me.  I usually get fruit salad with my sandwich.  Last night the fruit looked yucky, (cantelope, honey dew, and grapes) and so I got the pasta salad, and it was so good I ate it all. 


CdnBuzzFan said:


> I'm a receptionist.


I suspected this...


cepmom said:


> I never picked up on it before but when I read that post I knew you knew too much to not work for them haha! Nice to "meet" you! Good luck with your launch next week...we've been crazy getting ready for Sunday!



I am glad you are both here.  It's good to know we have some "trained" guidance.  



cepmom said:


> just saw this update..glad you decided on the monthly pass...it is a great value and I love the eTools! eTools will update to the new program on Monday 11/29


I love eTools!  Recipe Builder is very helpful and so is the weight tracker. If you have an iphone get the WW app.  It is very helpful, especially when you are dining out.



mnrhannah07 said:


> Hi everyone!
> I am 24 and was on weight watchers while a senior in high school, while on it, I lost around 30 pounds or so..I got off track while in college and gained it back plus some. Fast forward to now, I have been married for 3 years and have a two year old son. I gained 40 pounds in the end of my pregnancy, which was only at 30 weeks due to preeclampsia. I lost all that weight because of breastfeeding, but am still at the weight I was before I had my son..So, now I figure I need to go back to what I know works...I am truly thinking about rejoining but want to know that there is still a good support system out there!



There is a lot of good support here.


----------



## sjms71

Sandi said:


> cepmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do not think you made Jessie come out -- I think others of us had it figured out and are so glad to have someone on the inside!  I appreciate her knowledge and success.  Just go back and look at her photos.
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats!  That is great.
> 
> Okay ladies, I figured out how to avoid the whole Turkey day thing.  Go on vacation that week -- preferably to a foreign country (Canada does not count for a Michigander like me).  DH, DD16 and I are in Switzerland this week and there are not a whole lot of fat people here, yet there is plenty of wonderful food.  We are getting in lots of walks and enjoying the sights.  Eating is a little of a challenge because chocolate and cheese are everywhere and fabulous.  I am not counting points this week.  I am anxious and eager to see where I will be when we return on Sunday.  I am prepared for bad news, but also wonder if it will be a wash.
> 
> Keep up the good work and Happy Thanksgiving!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey girl was going to give you a shout out earlier today to see if you were around.  Glad you are having a good vacation.  Happy Thanksgiving and have a safe trip home.
Click to expand...


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

Anyone else making WW recipes for Thanksgiving?

I am planning on making

 Roasted Winter Vegetables
Green Beans with Mushrooms and Crisp Onion Crumbs
Apple Pie Crumble

I am debating on making the WW pumpkin Pie.  DH wants a Sweet Potato Pie, so I don't know if I have time to make three pies.  I am also making Cornbread Dressing.


----------



## robinb

*Jane Brody's Cranberry Relish To Remember

*I make this every year for Thanksgiving and just finished making it about an hour ago.  It's 7 points for the whole batch which makes 2 1/2 cups so if you figure 1/2 cup per serving it comes out to 1 point per serving.

2 C (1/2 lb) fresh (or fronzen and defrosted) cranberries, cleaned.
1 unpeeled orange, cut into eighths and seeded
3 T sugar
Pinch salt
2-3 T orange-flavored liquor (I use triple sec)

1. Chop cranberries and oranges together by hand or with a food  processor (don't let them get mushy) or by forcing them through the  coarse blade of a meat grinder.

2. Transfer the fruit to a bowl, and stir in the sugar, salt and liquor.

3. Makes 2 1/2 cups.

The relish tastes better if made the day before so the flavors will blend.


----------



## robinb

I also make a cranberry relish from NPR.  It is really addictive ... the fresh cranberries combined with the sweetness of the sugar and the bite of the onion and the horseradish.  I can't stop eating it!  It's "pricier" points wise at 14 for the whole recipe and 3 for each 1/2 cup serving.  (Note to self ... stop grabbing that stuff out of the fridge)

*Mama Stamberg's Cranberry Relish*


This  relish has a tangy taste that cuts through and perks up the turkey and  gravy. It's also good on next-day turkey sandwiches and with roast beef.
_Makes 1 1/2 pints_

*Ingredients*
                     2 cups whole raw cranberries, washed
                     1 small onion
                     3/4 cup sour cream (I used low fat)

                     1/2 cup sugar
                     2 tablespoons horseradish from a jar ("red is a bit milder than white")
*Instructions*
                     Grind  the raw berries and onion together. ("I use an old-fashioned meat  grinder," Stamberg says. "I'm sure there's a setting on the food  processor that will give you a chunky grind, not a puree.")
                     Add everything else and mix.
                     Put in a plastic container and freeze.
                     Early  Thanksgiving morning, move it from freezer to refrigerator compartment  to thaw. ("It should still have some little icy slivers left.")
                     The relish will be thick, creamy and shocking pink. ("OK, Pepto-Bismol pink.")


----------



## sjms71

ok, waited all day to make my apple pie cause DD wanted to help.  In the middle of making the crust she disappears to play on the Wii .  I could have done this hours ago.


----------



## N&B'smom

So excited for my first meeting on Friday.    Crazy time to start, right after a big food day but oh well!!  I'm READY!!


----------



## cepmom

N&B'smom said:


> So excited for my first meeting on Friday.    Crazy time to start, right after a big food day but oh well!!  I'm READY!!



better than the day before!!  Enjoy your Thanksgiving!


----------



## sjms71

N&B'smom said:


> So excited for my first meeting on Friday.    Crazy time to start, right after a big food day but oh well!!  I'm READY!!



Hey you need to strike while the iron's hot!!  If you are mentally there then don't hesitate, go for it!!!  Good luck, looking forward to following your progress.  Happy Turkey Day .


----------



## Sandi

N&B'smom said:


> So excited for my first meeting on Friday.    Crazy time to start, right after a big food day but oh well!!  I'm READY!!



When you are ready, you are ready.  Good luck!


----------



## cepmom

I ran my 5K today! It was fun and although my time wasn't as good as I had hoped (got stuck at the back of the pack for a little bit) I can't wait to run another one!

Happy Thanksgiving everyone!! Hope you all have a wonderful day!


----------



## sjms71

cepmom said:


> i ran my 5k today! It was fun and although my time wasn't as good as i had hoped (got stuck at the back of the pack for a little bit) i can't wait to run another one!
> 
> Happy thanksgiving everyone!! Hope you all have a wonderful day!



Good for you!!!!!!!!!!

Happy Thanksgiving Everyone!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## robinb

cepmom said:


> I ran my 5K today! It was fun and although my time wasn't as good as I had hoped (got stuck at the back of the pack for a little bit) I can't wait to run another one!
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving everyone!! Hope you all have a wonderful day!


You'll get a better time next race!

We ended up staying home last night and we're only spending one night in Chicago.  I asked my DH to find some turkey sausages in the freezer so I could make a nice hearty breakfast and he pulls out some old brown and serve sausages instead.  EIGHTEEN grams of fat in the links!  No way.  I threw them out and dug up the turkey ones I bought just last week.


----------



## N&B'smom

Thanks everyone, Happy Thanksgiving to you too!  

Tomorrow the meeting at WW is at 9:30, being new what time should I show up?  I signed up for the Monthly Pass already but it's still my first time.  What do you think?


----------



## robinb

N&B'smom said:


> Thanks everyone, Happy Thanksgiving to you too!
> 
> Tomorrow the meeting at WW is at 9:30, being new what time should I show up?  I signed up for the Monthly Pass already but it's still my first time.  What do you think?


I would try to get there at about 9:10 - 9:15.  That way you can meet with the leader and get your initial weigh-in and settle in.  I don't eat anything before my morning weigh in (also a 9:30) and I bring my morning coffee with me.  There are lots of people who eat their breakfasts in the meeting too ... usually granola type bars and yogurt.


----------



## sjms71

I'm so full


----------



## N&B'smom

robinb said:


> I would try to get there at about 9:10 - 9:15.  That way you can meet with the leader and get your initial weigh-in and settle in.  I don't eat anything before my morning weigh in (also a 9:30) and I bring my morning coffee with me.  There are lots of people who eat their breakfasts in the meeting too ... usually granola type bars and yogurt.



Thanks for the info!  Getting weighed after Thanksgiving is going to be VERY BAD!!!!    BUT next week will be better!


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

cepmom said:


> I ran my 5K today! It was fun and although my time wasn't as good as I had hoped (got stuck at the back of the pack for a little bit) I can't wait to run another one!
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving everyone!! Hope you all have a wonderful day!



Sounds like a great day to run a 5K.  Congratulations!


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

Happy Thanksgiving Everyone.  I hope you are all having a better day than I am.  

Shortly after dinner last night it hit me like a ton of bricks, I came down with a bad case of Flu.  Spent the day in bed, eating toast and drinking peppermint tea.


----------



## N&B'smom

Dreamer & Wisher said:


> Happy Thanksgiving Everyone.  I hope you are all having a better day than I am.
> 
> Shortly after dinner last night it hit me like a ton of bricks, I came down with a bad case of Flu.  Spent the day in bed, eating toast and drinking peppermint tea.



Awww, I hope you feel better!!


----------



## sjms71

Dreamer & Wisher said:


> Happy Thanksgiving Everyone.  I hope you are all having a better day than I am.
> 
> Shortly after dinner last night it hit me like a ton of bricks, I came down with a bad case of Flu.  Spent the day in bed, eating toast and drinking peppermint tea.



Feel better 



N&B'smom said:


> Thanks for the info!  Getting weighed after Thanksgiving is going to be VERY BAD!!!!    BUT next week will be better!



Good luck today.  At least you don't have to worry about a official gain since it's your first weigh in .  I can't wait to hear how it went today for you.  I didn't even get on the scale today.  I am going to pound the water today because I can tell I had way to much salty food.  I am really going to try and do my very best between now and Thurs.  Again Good luck today.


----------



## robinb

Shelby: I hope your weigh in went well!

My Thanksgiving was good.  Even though my sister pushed dinner back two hours and then my mother was still about 90 minutes late.  We ending up eating at 8:00!  Thankfully, I ate a good lunch before we left home and I brought a veggie tray with non-fat dill dip.  I did eat too many black olives and I went back for seconds on dressing and green bean casserole.  But, in all I did better than I usually do.  Those veggies were a lifesaver!  I also tried a trick that my leader suggested that will work for holiday parties.  She suggested that everything you eat MUST go on a plate before you eat it.  She also has a rule that she can't eat unless she is sitting.  The idea is that you own the food on the plate while you won't if you just stand and graze.  The olives were consumed by standing and grazing out of the tray .  

On my way down for breakfast in the hotel lobby.  Talk to everyone later!


----------



## Sandi

cepmom said:


> I ran my 5K today! It was fun and although my time wasn't as good as I had hoped (got stuck at the back of the pack for a little bit) I can't wait to run another one!
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving everyone!! Hope you all have a wonderful day!



Congratulations on completing the race.  I am sure you will have a better time next time, but I just think it is great that you did it.  My 5K is on December 11 and I am getting nervous.  I know I can finish, but I really want to run (okay, jog) the whole thing.  I have only done walking while in Switzerland, so my body is in for a shock on Sunday.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

cepmom said:


> oh, I'm sorry if I forced you to "come out" here on the thread! I know what you mean about always sharing at meetings because they know you're staff...I have the same thing happen too. I switched meetings (due to my work schedule changing) so that helps that not too many know I'm staff. It's good to know I'm not alone in the struggle even as a staff member...we go through the same challenges as regular members too!



You didn't force me out.  I pretty much knew what would happen when I answered that question.  Not to worry.  




cepmom said:


> I do not think you made Jessie come out -- I think others of us had it figured out and are so glad to have someone on the inside!  I appreciate her knowledge and success.  Just go back and look at her photos.
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats!  That is great.
> 
> Okay ladies, I figured out how to avoid the whole Turkey day thing.  Go on vacation that week -- preferably to a foreign country (Canada does not count for a Michigander like me).  DH, DD16 and I are in Switzerland this week and there are not a whole lot of fat people here, yet there is plenty of wonderful food.  We are getting in lots of walks and enjoying the sights.  Eating is a little of a challenge because chocolate and cheese are everywhere and fabulous.



Thanks Sandi!!  I hope you're having a wonderful vacation and please post a couple of pictures when you return.






Dreamer & Wisher said:


> I suspected this...




Really??  I guess there were a few clues along the way.




cepmom said:


> I ran my 5K today! It was fun and although my time wasn't as good as I had hoped (got stuck at the back of the pack for a little bit) I can't wait to run another one!



Congratulations on your accomplishment!





N&B'smom said:


> Tomorrow the meeting at WW is at 9:30, being new what time should I show up?  I signed up for the Monthly Pass already but it's still my first time.  What do you think?



So... how did it go...?  





sjms71 said:


> I'm so full



Good thing it's just a holi-DAY, eh?  (I had to throw in the 'eh' because, after all, I AM CANADIAN!)  





Dreamer & Wisher said:


> Shortly after dinner last night it hit me like a ton of bricks, I came down with a bad case of Flu.  Spent the day in bed, eating toast and drinking peppermint tea.



Oh, I hope you're feeling better today.  



So, I hope everyone had a wonderful Thanksgiving and happy shopping today!  You're Black Friday is like our Boxing Day here.  We have a PD day today.  Christmas music is on the radio now and I thought we might put the tree up this aft but I don't think I feel like it at the moment.

I was down on my scale this morning.  Saw a number I haven't seen in a looooong time!!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

I joined this thread at page 17 back in June.  We'll be up to 100 pages in just a few more posts!    I think we're all happy to be here.  I know I am!


----------



## N&B'smom

sjms71 said:


> Good luck today.  At least you don't have to worry about a official gain since it's your first weigh in .  I can't wait to hear how it went today for you.  I didn't even get on the scale today.  I am going to pound the water today because I can tell I had way to much salty food.  I am really going to try and do my very best between now and Thurs.  Again Good luck today.



True, I didn't have to worry about a gain.  I can say at the meeting almost everyone there had lost, one even lost over 3lbs!  



robinb said:


> Shelby: I hope your weigh in went well!



I'm glad your Thanksgiving went well even if it was delayed a bit.  Olives...it could have been worse, it could have been dessert!

Well, my weigh in was exactly as I thought....horrifying for me.    I haven't weighed myself in a few months but told my hubby the other night what I thought it was.  (explaining why I felt WW was a necessity)  The weight I had in my head was only .5 more than I actually am.    Which is incidentally exactly 5lbs MORE than when I was 9 months pregnant!  I'm SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO humiliated.  But with that humiliation comes motivation.  

I am on track and SO ready for this!


----------



## sjms71

CdnBuzzFan said:


> I was down on my scale this morning.  Saw a number I haven't seen in a looooong time!!



Good for you girl!!!


----------



## sjms71

N&B'smom said:


> True, I didn't have to worry about a gain.  I can say at the meeting almost everyone there had lost, one even lost over 3lbs!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad your Thanksgiving went well even if it was delayed a bit.  Olives...it could have been worse, it could have been dessert!
> 
> Well, my weigh in was exactly as I thought....horrifying for me.    I haven't weighed myself in a few months but told my hubby the other night what I thought it was.  (explaining why I felt WW was a necessity)  The weight I had in my head was only .5 more than I actually am.    Which is incidentally exactly 5lbs MORE than when I was 9 months pregnant!  I'm SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO humiliated.  But with that humiliation comes motivation.
> 
> I am on track and SO ready for this!



You sound like me, when I got on the scale and was about 10lbs more than I was 9 months pregnant and with a child who was over 9lbs at birth I was mortified!!!  So, I know exactly how you feel.


----------



## N&B'smom

sjms71 said:


> You sound like me, when I got on the scale and was about 10lbs more than I was 9 months pregnant and with a child who was over 9lbs at birth I was mortified!!!  So, I know exactly how you feel.



 Not a good feeling!


----------



## sjms71

N&B'smom said:


> Not a good feeling!



I've been meaning to ask what part of S. Jersey are you from?  I'm from North Jersey.


----------



## k_null81

Hope everyone had a Happy Thanksgiving!  I weigh in tomorrow morning and already know I have gained.    I didn't do overly bad yesterday but I doubt I stayed with in my daily points but Wednesday wasn't to hot plus it's that time of the month so I'm feeling extra fluffy!  UGH...I keep debating if I should even weigh in because I know it won't be pretty but I know it's better to do it and be accountable then run from it.  I did go run for 30 minutes tonight though because I felt so guilty. 

Well I hope everyone has a great weekend!  I have already told myself I have to go to the gym both days this weekend and normally I don't workout on the weekends since the weather has cooled off.


----------



## sjms71

k_null81 said:


> Hope everyone had a Happy Thanksgiving!  I weigh in tomorrow morning and already know I have gained.    I didn't do overly bad yesterday but I doubt I stayed with in my daily points but Wednesday wasn't to hot plus it's that time of the month so I'm feeling extra fluffy!  UGH...I keep debating if I should even weigh in because I know it won't be pretty but I know it's better to do it and be accountable then run from it.  I did go run for 30 minutes tonight though because I felt so guilty.
> 
> Well I hope everyone has a great weekend!  I have already told myself I have to go to the gym both days this weekend and normally I don't workout on the weekends since the weather has cooled off.



Try and keep your chin up.  I've said this before but it's good not to run from a weigh in when you know you've gained, to me that in itself is a victory.


----------



## N&B'smom

sjms71 said:


> I've been meaning to ask what part of S. Jersey are you from?  I'm from North Jersey.



We're about 10 minutes south of AC!


----------



## sjms71

N&B'smom said:


> We're about 10 minutes south of AC!



wow Shelby, you really are from south Jersey


----------



## N&B'smom

sjms71 said:


> wow Shelby, you really are from south Jersey


----------



## N&B'smom

Why did I have to make that banana blueberry bread???  I only ate 1 bite but still...it smells so good!!    At least I know my family will eat it very quickly and then it will be gone!!


----------



## sjms71

N&B'smom said:


> Why did I have to make that banana blueberry bread???  I only ate 1 bite but still...it smells so good!!    At least I know my family will eat it very quickly and then it will be gone!!



Stay strong girl!!!!  I made it through today with doing really well.  Here's too sticking to the program tomorrow .  Oh, and who else can't wait to read all about the new program tomorrow.  .  I really hope it gives me the boost I need.  Hope everyone is having a great weekend.


----------



## sjms71

Oooooo, just realized we made it to 100 pages .  

A big Thanks to robinb for starting this thread, I'm so glad I found it.


----------



## N&B'smom

sjms71 said:


> Stay strong girl!!!!



So far so good!!    Sounds like you're doing well too!!

Yes, I'm looking forward to finding out all about the new program.  I'm not going to start until Friday though, after next weigh in.  Figure it's best to wait and get all the info at the meeting.  But I'm hoping someone here will give us the nitty gritty!  

Anyone try the WW yogurts??  I picked up a few at the store the other day but haven't tried them yet.


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

Looking forward to the new program tomorrow, Meeting starts at 2:00 so I plan on getting there at 1:30.  Having the flu has killed my appetite the last couple days, so I am pretty sure I will have a lose.  Now that everyone is well we are having a little Thanksgiving meal at my house tomorrow evening.  I have the WW apple pie baking in the oven right now. It looks yummy!


----------



## N&B'smom

Dreamer & Wisher said:


> I have the WW apple pie baking in the oven right now. It looks yummy!



Mmmm, is that the one with the crumb topping???  I was just online looking up recipes!


----------



## sjms71

I won't officially start the new program until Thursday after I get all the info from my meeting but just can't wait to get all the info and start planning.  

**Nancy, glad you are feeling better, enjoy your late T-day meal.  If you get a chance let us know what you think of the new program tomorrow .


----------



## sjms71

N&B'smom said:


> Mmmm, is that the one with the crumb topping???  I was just online looking up recipes!



Hey Shelby, this was posted a while back not sure if you read through old post but, here is a great WW recipe site. I've made a lot of stuff from here, skinnytaste.com


----------



## N&B'smom

sjms71 said:


> Hey Shelby, this was posted a while back not sure if you read through old post but, here is a great WW recipe site. I've made a lot of stuff from here, skinnytaste.com



Thank you SO much!!    I'm heading there now!


----------



## N&B'smom

sjms - LOVE that site!!  Made myself a Baked Banana for my breakfast, got the recipe there!!  

So...............any word on Points Plus?


----------



## sjms71

N&B'smom said:


> sjms - LOVE that site!!  Made myself a Baked Banana for my breakfast, got the recipe there!!
> 
> So...............any word on Points Plus?





I know I was like in heaven when someone posted that site.  Yeah, went on WW this morning and didn't see any info . I think Nancy was going to a meeting today.  Hopefully she will have time to post.  

  Hope everyone else is  have a awesome weekend


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

sjms71 said:


> I know I was like in heaven when someone posted that site.  Yeah, went on WW this morning and didn't see any info . I think Nancy was going to a meeting today.  Hopefully she will have time to post.



The online system wont change until tomorrow, Stephanie.  You can get up bright & early and read all about what I'm not allowed to talk about for another week!  Ours will work the same way -- it will roll out to the members starting on Sunday and the online system will convert on the Monday.


----------



## sjms71

CdnBuzzFan said:


> The online system wont change until tomorrow, Stephanie.  You can get up bright & early and read all about what I'm not allowed to talk about for another week!  Ours will work the same way -- it will roll out to the members starting on Sunday and the online system will convert on the Monday.



Thanks girl, I know you can't talk about it being on the "inside" and all.  I would never put you in a position by asking . It did say tomorrow on WW site, I will be up early with the kids for school so as soon as they get the bus it's me my coffee and WW.com


----------



## corinnak

Hi WWers!

I got up and went to the first meeting of the week this morning so I'd have a clue for tomorrow.  I've got all the information, read through most of it, and am not professionally bound not to share it or anything like that, so if you have questions, I'm prepared to answer, though of course I'm not an expert by any means.

It looks like it's going to function very similarly to the current plan from a theoretical perspective - we have daily points and weekly points - there are more of them.  I've gone from 19 to 29, for instance, and everyone gets 49 points instead of 35.  Values of food have changed the most - values for activity seem to be similar numbers to the old program, but especially in the "high" intensity range, it looks like they may be slightly increased?

Some foods are going up a lot in value and some foods that had been different are now the same - for instance, Luna bars are pretty much all 5 points now, whereas before there were some that were 3 and some that were 4. 

It will be interesting to see how it goes online tomorrow.  I'm hoping for a smoooooth transition to the new system.  If they are converting our points from the partial week, that is going to be interesting.  Today, Vitamuffins are 1 point, tomorrow, they will be 3.

Oh, and of course there is the "Free Fruit" though I prefer to think of it as "Included Fruit."  However you look at it, fruits and most vegetables are zero points.  The excluded ones are things like potatoes, peas, sweet potatoes.  Avacado, Dried fruits and fruits canned in syrup are also not 0 points.

There are a couple of videos of the intro session someone posted on Youtube. 

Part 1
Part 2

I think the interesting part about the new program is that PointsPlus reflects the energy that is available to you AFTER you have processed a food, since different nutrients take more energy to process.  Or so I gather.    As they say in Webkinz World in the Goober's Lab game "Go Science!"


----------



## sjms71

corinnak said:


> Hi WWers!
> 
> I got up and went to the first meeting of the week this morning so I'd have a clue for tomorrow.  I've got all the information, read through most of it, and am not professionally bound not to share it or anything like that, so if you have questions, I'm prepared to answer, though of course I'm not an expert by any means.
> 
> It looks like it's going to function very similarly to the current plan from a theoretical perspective - we have daily points and weekly points - there are more of them.  I've gone from 19 to 29, for instance, and everyone gets 49 points instead of 35.  Values of food have changed the most - values for activity seem to be similar numbers to the old program, but especially in the "high" intensity range, it looks like they may be slightly increased?
> 
> Some foods are going up a lot in value and some foods that had been different are now the same - for instance, Luna bars are pretty much all 5 points now, whereas before there were some that were 3 and some that were 4.
> 
> It will be interesting to see how it goes online tomorrow.  I'm hoping for a smoooooth transition to the new system.  If they are converting our points from the partial week, that is going to be interesting.  Today, Vitamuffins are 1 point, tomorrow, they will be 3.
> 
> Oh, and of course there is the "Free Fruit" though I prefer to think of it as "Included Fruit."  However you look at it, fruits and most vegetables are zero points.  The excluded ones are things like potatoes, peas, sweet potatoes.  Avacado, Dried fruits and fruits canned in syrup are also not 0 points.
> 
> There are a couple of videos of the intro session someone posted on Youtube.
> 
> Part 1
> Part 2
> 
> I think the interesting part about the new program is that PointsPlus reflects the energy that is available to you AFTER you have processed a food, since different nutrients take more energy to process.  Or so I gather.    As they say in Webkinz World in the Goober's Lab game "Go Science!"



Thank you so much for the 411.  What type of products are they rolling out now?  That it what has me the most concerned/upset.  I have my scale, which wasn't cheap and I am not buying a new one.  But is there a points calculator and stuff.


----------



## corinnak

sjms71 said:


> Thank you so much for the 411.  What type of products are they rolling out now?  That it what has me the most concerned/upset.  I have my scale, which wasn't cheap and I am not buying a new one.  But is there a points calculator and stuff.



Hi Stephanie,
You will still be able to use your scale to weight pounds and ounces and grams, but the auto-points feature is not going to help you out anymore, unfortunately, since they've changed the algorhythms.  I dont' have a WW scale and just measure in standard units, for what that is worth.  There is a new points calculator as well and it does EVERYTHING - there is no chart anymore for finding out how many daily points you get - either they tell you in a meeting, online or you can use the calculator.  The good news is:  Everything is on sale right now.  They are selling the new calculators at half price, which is the same mark-down as the leaders get (at least at my center).  I did not check the sale price on the scale, but they do have things marked down a lot right now.  I believe they are increasing the prices after the first week (or was it the first month?), so if you are going to get a new calculator, it is better not to wait until they mark them up again.  I think the price is currently $6 and will go up to $12 regularly.

The food products look fairly similar.  The mini-bars are now 2 points, and there are some bigger bars for 3, but the full-size "candy" style bars seem to be gone.  There are also shake mixes, crackers - all the old stuff with new numbers.


----------



## N&B'smom

I have this fear that I will be the one person in the world that does NOT lose weight on WW.  

Thanks for the info corrinak!


----------



## sjms71

corinnak said:


> Hi Stephanie,
> You will still be able to use your scale to weight pounds and ounces and grams, but the auto-points feature is not going to help you out anymore, unfortunately, since they've changed the algorhythms.  I dont' have a WW scale and just measure in standard units, for what that is worth.  There is a new points calculator as well and it does EVERYTHING - there is no chart anymore for finding out how many daily points you get - either they tell you in a meeting, online or you can use the calculator.  The good news is:  Everything is on sale right now.  They are selling the new calculators at half price, which is the same mark-down as the leaders get (at least at my center).  I did not check the sale price on the scale, but they do have things marked down a lot right now.  I believe they are increasing the prices after the first week (or was it the first month?), so if you are going to get a new calculator, it is better not to wait until they mark them up again.  I think the price is currently $6 and will go up to $12 regularly.
> 
> The food products look fairly similar.  The mini-bars are now 2 points, and there are some bigger bars for 3, but the full-size "candy" style bars seem to be gone.  There are also shake mixes, crackers - all the old stuff with new numbers.



Thanks again Corinna!!  I was planning on buying some stuff at my Thursday meeting.  I was thinking mainly the points calculator.  Now, I read it was Carbs, fat, protein and fiber for the "calculation".  So, I figured a new points calculator would be good.  Also, will it be different how your activity points will be calculated?


----------



## sjms71

N&B'smom said:


> I have this fear that I will be the one person in the world that does NOT lose weight on WW.
> 
> Thanks for the info corrinak!



Oh no don't say that.  Are you having an issue or just speculating?   It's overwhelming in the beginning but you'll get it.  And we are all going to be adjusting to a new program at the same time so it could be bumpy for some of us who have been doing it a while.


----------



## N&B'smom

sjms71 said:


> Oh no don't say that.  Are you having an issue or just speculating?   It's overwhelming in the beginning but you'll get it.  And we are all going to be adjusting to a new program at the same time so it could be bumpy for some of us who have been doing it a while.



No, I'm actually doing well with my points.  I guess I'm just afraid I'll be stuck like this forever!!  On a good note though, my mom who went with me weighed herself today and she's down 4lbs!


----------



## sjms71

N&B'smom said:


> No, I'm actually doing well with my points.  I guess I'm just afraid I'll be stuck like this forever!!  On a good note though, my mom who went with me weighed herself today and she's down 4lbs!



Well, keep up the good work and woohoo for your mom.  Don't psych yourself out about it, the weight issue is more mental than what's around your waist.  I always said the mental part was my biggest accomplishment in losing my almost 55lbs. I can't wait to hear your results from your first week sounds like you're doing great.


----------



## Carlyzmom

I am SOOOO excited about the new plan tomorrow! I will be anxious to wake up in the morning! I am usually resistant to change, But I think I am ready for it. I didn't do GREAT for Thanksgiving, but I didn't do as bad as I usually do, so I guess that is a plus. 
GOOD LUCK everyone! Can't wait to hear everyone's feeback tomorrow!


----------



## daisy2

I am so excited about the new program.  But I have to wait till Thursday:0(  But I will be okay I plan on buying the whole package so i am on the right track.


----------



## mnrhannah07

OK, so I am going to my first meeting Tuesday (well, first meeting, second attempt at WW!) I too have the fear that I will not lose weight..I have tried everything over the past year and it just isn't working! I work out alot and that is the most frustrating thing about it! I'm starting to train for a marathon relay in may so I will be upping what I already do at the gym so I am crossing my fingers that WW is the answer!


----------



## corinnak

sjms71 said:


> Thanks again Corinna!!  I was planning on buying some stuff at my Thursday meeting.  I was thinking mainly the points calculator.  Now, I read it was Carbs, fat, protein and fiber for the "calculation".  So, I figured a new points calculator would be good.  Also, will it be different how your activity points will be calculated?



The activity points are calculated in a similar way - there is no slider now, though - just a big ol' chart.  It's easy enough to use - just not as fun as a slider, IMO.  It's still based on body weight, perceived exertion and, of course, minutes.    The calculator does not calculate activity, only food.


And as for worrying about WW not working....It is a solid program based on solid research - they are taking more into account now than ever - it's based on science and clinical studies, and they even found that people on this plan have less desire to eat off the plan than in the past, so that's hopeful!!


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

N&B'smom said:


> Mmmm, is that the one with the crumb topping???  I was just online looking up recipes!


It is the one with the crumb topping and it was delicious!


sjms71 said:


> I won't officially start the new program until Thursday after I get all the info from my meeting but just can't wait to get all the info and start planning.
> 
> **Nancy, glad you are feeling better, enjoy your late T-day meal.  If you get a chance let us know what you think of the new program tomorrow .



Our Thanksgiving dinner was yummy   I made the Green beans with mushrooms and a crumb topping and it was very good and the Apple pie Crumble was really good too.  

The Meeting was really crowded, and I weighed in which went well (no gain) considering I was wearing jeans and a long sleeve blouse.  I had a busy day so I couldn't change into my t-shirt and yoga pants.

They explained the new program in detail and there was a lot of new books and a new calculator to buy.  You can't use a slide rule to calculate points anymore, so you have to buy a calculator, or use the one with the smartphone app.  I am "in limbo" until I get the updated app because I didn't want to buy a new calculator.  Although the books have points values of some foods listed in them.  

I get 29 daily points, I was at 24.  29 is the minimum, so I like knowing that I won't be losing any points.  Also, everyone gets 49 weekly points now.

Points values of some foods are going up though and I have to look up on the website the new points values of all the weight watchers website recipes I have in my binder.
I really like making the slow cooker lasagna recipe, it is in the new material, and using the new points Plus system it is now 11 Points Plus, it was 8 points under the momentum system.  

I am scared to see how many points some of the restaurant foods will be.

Good Luck to everyone this week as you learn about the new program.  It is exciting to me and I feel like it is a fresh start so I am looking forward to it.


----------



## corinnak

mnrhannah07 said:


> OK, so I am going to my first meeting Tuesday (well, first meeting, second attempt at WW!) I too have the fear that I will not lose weight..I have tried everything over the past year and it just isn't working! I work out alot and that is the most frustrating thing about it! I'm starting to train for a marathon relay in may so I will be upping what I already do at the gym so I am crossing my fingers that WW is the answer!



Hi!  I ran and trained for half marathons for over a year without consistently losing weight - I always say, though, that I can _always _ eat WAY more than I can run.  I've read that weight loss is 80% food, 20% working out, and I've definitely found that to be true for msyelf.  I got back on the WW train in January of 2009, and while it is about to be a different program, I think we're going to find that it will provide excellent guidelines on smart fueling.

One thing more thing - they do say you can trade in your activity points for more food, and only rarely did I actually do that.  Some find they can use all their points and still lose, though.  

The new eTools should be up either late tonight or early tomorrow morning, depending on how it goes and what part of the country you are in.  

Good luck for a smooth transition for everyone!


----------



## corinnak

Dreamer & Wisher said:


> I get 29 daily points, I was at 24.  29 is the minimum, so I like knowing that I won't be losing any points.  Also, everyone gets 49 weekly points now.



This part is sort of mysterious to me - I was at 19 points and am also getting the 29 minimum.  How does that make sense?  I have no clue.  I guess all we can do is trust the system for now.


----------



## mrzrich

Okay, so going over e-tools this AM. I now have 29 points too.  I used to have 23.  I'm kinda glad that I won't ever have any less points again, I was really dreading 18.

I'm sorta scarred to eat anything today!  I'm scouring over the points values of my go to foods and they've all gone up 2 or 3 points.  I know I'll be fine eating them because of the increase in weeklies, but I've really gotta get my groove with the values.

I must say I wonder if WW will start pumping their products with protein to bring the points value down the way they pumped their products with fiber in the old program.  (Fiber in cream cheese, ice cream, etc)


----------



## corinnak

It seems to be up and running, so that is cool.  Though I am not running it in my usual browers.  I probably need to clean out my cookies or something.  What else is new???

I was thinking about those Luna Bar points going from 3 or 4 up to 5, and realized that if I think of what percentage of my dailies it uses up, it's pretty similar (at least for me - could be more depressing for someone who had 24 and now has 29) and it's nice I don't have to scrutinize the type so much - Chocolate Nut Brownie flavor, here I come again! - I'd stopped using that flavor once I got down to 20 points - there just wasn't wiggle room in the day anymore.

I know what you mean about being nervous to eat anything.  My updated plan tracker says I've used 4 weekly points in the past few days, so I'm going to keep doing what I've been doing, while I get my bearings.  I had used a lot more weeklies as of yesterday, but some of that might have been fruit, including a banana I had when I realized it was going to disappear tomorrow.    Which, I realize is NO way to think of this....

OK, back to getting the kids to school.  Good luck with the new tools everyone!  It all feels very familiar except for the actual numbers.


----------



## sjms71

Good morning!!!!  Ok, just was able to get on WW.com a few minutes ago.  I had a crazy morning.  The bus never came this morning so of course I was the only parent at the bus stop all the rest dropped and left for work.  So, had to call all my neighbors and make sure it was ok to drive everyone's (plus mine) kids to school.  All I have to say is thank goodness for my van .  

Back to WW.......so I went from 21 to 29 points myself, not sure about this but we will see.  For all those concerned about the program is it works IF you work the program.  Those of us who usually don't lose or do well on certain weeks can usually attribute this to not fully working the program.  Good luck all, I am so excited about this new program.


----------



## k_null81

corinnak said:


> This part is sort of mysterious to me - I was at 19 points and am also getting the 29 minimum.  How does that make sense?  I have no clue.  I guess all we can do is trust the system for now.



I was thinking the samething as well.  I'm at 18 or 19 points as well on the old plan.  Hmmm....Hope it works! I'm excited to get started.  My weigh in this past Saturday went as feared.  Thanksgiving + that time of the month = gain.  Though it wasn't a huge gain a little under 1 1/2 pounds but still a gain none the less.  

I'm glad Thanksgiving is over and I'll have a whole work week to work out good before the next weigh in.  I'm hoping to lose at least 2lbs this week.

Good luck ladies with the new plan and the new week!  Just taking it one day at a time.


----------



## LMO429

I was very excited this morning to get up and use the new etools for the points plus plan.  I am really going to stick to this during the holiday season and going forward.  I was on 20 points in previous plan and currently am on 29 points.

I still have not read the entire site over yet.  How are activity points used are they use em or lose em that day or can they accumulate for the week?


----------



## Mermaid02

I'm really excited about the new program- I'm jumping back on the WW bandwagon! I think I am the kind of person who this will work for- not a huge fruit lover and NEVER wanted to spend my precious points on fruit- but now if I can have a banana for 0 points, I will definitely have one!


----------



## DawnM

I am just not getting how I can have fruits and veggies for 0 points (ok, I realize most veggies were 0 points already) and add MORE points to my calculator, and lose, when I wasn't losing with the old way.  

The only WW program that really worked for me was the old one where I got only 2 bread exchanges per day.  Something about breads and sugars just bring weight loss to a halt for me unless I am doing over 1 hour of cardio per day, which is hard right now.

I see that they are offering a deal for online WW which I will look at closely today and consider.  I can't go to meetings right now.....DH's work schedule and childcare are an issue.

I am 4'11" and seem to have a slow metabolism.  I remember WW 20 years ago I was on a 1,000 calorie diet with the exchanges and exercising and I still lost only 1 pound per week.  Then they told me to eat more and I did and I stalled and even gained.

ARGH!

I wish my insurance would cover WW meetings.....they only thing my insurance covered is Jenny Craig joining fees!  Now WHY would they do that when WW is so much cheaper?  I am thinking JC offered them free joining for members just to get us in.....but I don't want JC!

Dawn


----------



## Twingle

Hi Everyone!  Heard about the new WW program on CNN this morning -  and I'm very intrigued!  I've been looking online, and it seems like the Monthly Pass is an excellent deal.  The one thing I can't figure out is if the program materials are included in that?  For example, once I join with the Monthly Pass, when I go to my first meeting would I get the books as I've already purchased the pass, or do I have to purchase the materials ontop of the monthly pass fee?  Any help would be appreciated - and good luck everyone


----------



## N&B'smom

I've been enjoying looking over all the stuff for Points Plus but I'm not starting until Friday which will be the end of my first week.  I'm just continuing with the old program until then.  

I found out that the banana blueberry bread I made the other day is 2 pts a slice!  (based on the new program's calculator)  I didn't even realize it had all the nutritional info on the page with the recipe!

Today I made it with blackberries and some blueberries and used whole wheat flour.  YUM!!  Can't wait to have a bit for a snack!

Anyway, hope everyone is having a good Monday!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

Twingle said:


> Hi Everyone!  Heard about the new WW program on CNN this morning -  and I'm very intrigued!  I've been looking online, and it seems like the Monthly Pass is an excellent deal.  The one thing I can't figure out is if the program materials are included in that?  For example, once I join with the Monthly Pass, when I go to my first meeting would I get the books as I've already purchased the pass, or do I have to purchase the materials ontop of the monthly pass fee?  Any help would be appreciated - and good luck everyone



I think I can help you on this one although my information is coming from Canada.  The purchase of Monthly Pass will get you free e-tools.  If our members in Canada purchase MP, they will also not have to pay the registration fee but I dont know if that part applies to the US.  There is no bonus material received just because you bought MP.  Just to let you know, the staff make a (very small) commission from selling MP in the meetings and nothing if it is purchased online.    And you're right -- MP is absolutely the best deal!

After you've registered at the meeting, you will receive some program materials.   You may want to purchase a points calculator unless you have the phone app available to you or you could decide to use the one on the e-tools because there's no other way to figure out the points on the food.  The Deluxe Member Kit will have lots of useful things in it including the calculator so you may want to consider purchasing that.  It will be on sale for about a month.  It will be a good deal as well.

Welcome to the thread and good luck on your weight loss journey!


----------



## Twingle

CdnBuzzFan said:


> I think I can help you on this one although my information is coming from Canada.  The purchase of Monthly Pass will get you free e-tools.  If our members in Canada purchase MP, they will also not have to pay the registration fee but I dont know if that part applies to the US.  There is no bonus material received just because you bought MP.  Just to let you know, the staff make a (very small) commission from selling MP in the meetings and nothing if it is purchased online.    And you're right -- MP is absolutely the best deal!
> 
> After you've registered at the meeting, you will receive some program materials.   You may want to purchase a points calculator unless you have the phone app available to you or you could decide to use the one on the e-tools because there's no other way to figure out the points on the food.  The Deluxe Member Kit will have lots of useful things in it including the calculator so you may want to consider purchasing that.  It will be on sale for about a month.  It will be a good deal as well.
> 
> Welcome to the thread and good luck on your weight loss journey!



Thank you so much for the information and the warm welcome   From what I can tell from reading the Weight Watchers.com boards, if I purchase the deluxe starter kit, there are coupons in there - one of which is for a free calculator.  Looking very forward to attending my first meeting on Wednesday!


----------



## Sandi

We are back from out trip.  Saturday was the day from hell -- 10 hour plane trip from Zurich to Atlanta, then got on the plane in Atlanta for an on-time departure to Detroit only to sit on the tarmac for 2 hours.  Finally got home at 10:00 p.m. on Saturday -- that made for a 22 hour day.

Weighed myself on Sunday morning and had stayed even with where I was before we went to Switzerland.  So, Sunday I went a little crazy with the food.  Grrrr.  Today I'm back on track -- using the "old" system and will be early to WW class on Wednesday to learn everything about the "new" program.  I'm looking forward to it and am hoping I can figure it out.

Glad to see that so many of you are intrigued by the new program.  Let's keep our fingers crossed and all be smaller at the New Year!

So, Robin -- going to Pasadena?


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

DawnM said:


> I am just not getting how I can have fruits and veggies for 0 points (ok, I realize most veggies were 0 points already) and add MORE points to my calculator, and lose, when I wasn't losing with the old way.
> 
> The only WW program that really worked for me was the old one where I got only 2 bread exchanges per day.  Something about breads and sugars just bring weight loss to a halt for me unless I am doing over 1 hour of cardio per day, which is hard right now.
> 
> I see that they are offering a deal for online WW which I will look at closely today and consider.  I can't go to meetings right now.....DH's work schedule and childcare are an issue.
> 
> I am 4'11" and seem to have a slow metabolism.  I remember WW 20 years ago I was on a 1,000 calorie diet with the exchanges and exercising and I still lost only 1 pound per week.  Then they told me to eat more and I did and I stalled and even gained.
> 
> ARGH!
> 
> I wish my insurance would cover WW meetings.....they only thing my insurance covered is Jenny Craig joining fees!  Now WHY would they do that when WW is so much cheaper?  I am thinking JC offered them free joining for members just to get us in.....but I don't want JC!
> 
> Dawn


The new program might work for you, it is based on the latest research showing foods high in protein and fiber use more calories to digest and keep you satisfied longer. 

 I use Monthly Pass, and I didn't buy any new books.  I did buy a 3 month Journal for tracking because I prefer to track on paper.  I will use eTools and the iphone app to calculate points and search for foods.  There are some PointsPlus values in the materials they gave me.



Twingle said:


> Hi Everyone!  Heard about the new WW program on CNN this morning -  and I'm very intrigued!  I've been looking online, and it seems like the Monthly Pass is an excellent deal.  The one thing I can't figure out is if the program materials are included in that?  For example, once I join with the Monthly Pass, when I go to my first meeting would I get the books as I've already purchased the pass, or do I have to purchase the materials ontop of the monthly pass fee?  Any help would be appreciated - and good luck everyone


 
When I went to the meeting yesterday they gave me a Pocket Guide and a book called Getting Started.  Waiting impatiently for the iphone app to be updated.  I looked up my breakfast on eTools.  Restaurant PointsPlus values are updated on eTools.   I went to Chik-fil-a for breakfast after I dropped the kids off.  They missed the bus too!

If you don't want to buy the materials you can just use eTools and the app for your smart phone.


----------



## Carlyzmom

I am sitting here munching on a FREE apple! 

I have been calculating ALL morning! A lot of my things haven't changed, but some have. What I have figured so far, is the new plan forces you to make better food choices. I like that! My leader has lost 10 lbs on the new plan, so I am pumped about it! 

I just wish my iPhone app would work. It's still down and that is frustrating!


----------



## robinb

Sandi said:


> So, Robin -- going to Pasadena?


You bet!  I made my ticket request last week on the first day I could.  We have a couple of flies in the ointment right now.  First of all, I have a reservation at BWV that I now need to sell because we're going to be in California for NYE instead.  Secondly, I requested 3 tickets to the Rose Bowl and I only have 2 season tickets.  I hope they will sell me the extra one ... not that my DD will appreciate a $145 football game .  Still, we can't just leave her in the room and she'll enjoy the parade so we're stuck with her at the game even though she is likely to be bored.  Silly girl!


----------



## Sandi

robinb said:


> You bet!  I made my ticket request last week on the first day I could.  We have a couple of flies in the ointment right now.  First of all, I have a reservation at BWV that I now need to sell because we're going to be in California for NYE instead.  Secondly, I requested 3 tickets to the Rose Bowl and I only have 2 season tickets.  I hope they will sell me the extra one ... not that my DD will appreciate a $145 football game .  Still, we can't just leave her in the room and she'll enjoy the parade so we're stuck with her at the game even though she is likely to be bored.  Silly girl!



I'm jealous.  Sounds like more indoctrination of your daughter is in order.  Looks like the Spartans will be going to Orlando for the Capital One Bowl; that would actually be easier for us to finagle, but I have to do stuff here on January 1 for our new governor's inauguration.  It's always something!  Otherwise, I'd take your BWV ressie.


----------



## DawnM

Oh man.....so jealous!  We moved from Pasadena and I miss it terribly.  My friend lived on the parade route and we would meet at her house at 6am and eat b-fast out on the lawn and watch the parade.

Of course, it was better when USC was playing! 

Have a grand time!

Dawn



robinb said:


> You bet!  I made my ticket request last week on the first day I could.  We have a couple of flies in the ointment right now.  First of all, I have a reservation at BWV that I now need to sell because we're going to be in California for NYE instead.  Secondly, I requested 3 tickets to the Rose Bowl and I only have 2 season tickets.  I hope they will sell me the extra one ... not that my DD will appreciate a $145 football game .  Still, we can't just leave her in the room and she'll enjoy the parade so we're stuck with her at the game even though she is likely to be bored.  Silly girl!


----------



## mousemgr2

I think this is going to be good!  I am looking forward to trying out the new program.  I did learn a valuable lesson though.  Fruit from a can is not necessarily 0 points.  I had 1/2 cup of Dole Pineapple Tidbits today and it was 2 points.  The pinapple was packed in juice, not syrup.  So, just remember that it is fresh or frozen fruit that is free.

Here's to something new!!!

Susan


----------



## robinb

Yikes!  I just had a 14 point dinner ... taco night.  Even if I have 29 points to eat now I can't eat half of them for dinner every night.


----------



## sjms71

Wow, I've been busy today, I had a lot of reading to catch up on 




Sandi said:


> We are back from out trip.  Saturday was the day from hell -- 10 hour plane trip from Zurich to Atlanta, then got on the plane in Atlanta for an on-time departure to Detroit only to sit on the tarmac for 2 hours.  Finally got home at 10:00 p.m. on Saturday -- that made for a 22 hour day.
> 
> Weighed myself on Sunday morning and had stayed even with where I was before we went to Switzerland.  So, Sunday I went a little crazy with the food.  Grrrr.  Today I'm back on track -- using the "old" system and will be early to WW class on Wednesday to learn everything about the "new" program.  I'm looking forward to it and am hoping I can figure it out.
> 
> Glad to see that so many of you are intrigued by the new program.  Let's keep our fingers crossed and all be smaller at the New Year!
> 
> So, Robin -- going to Pasadena?



Welcome home, glad you arrived safely!!!  I like the smaller by new year plan.  Oooo, and your big 5k is coming up. 



Carlyzmom said:


> I am sitting here munching on a FREE apple!







Twingle said:


> Hi Everyone!  Heard about the new WW program on CNN this morning -  and I'm very intrigued!  I've been looking online, and it seems like the Monthly Pass is an excellent deal.  The one thing I can't figure out is if the program materials are included in that?  For example, once I join with the Monthly Pass, when I go to my first meeting would I get the books as I've already purchased the pass, or do I have to purchase the materials ontop of the monthly pass fee?  Any help would be appreciated - and good luck everyone



 Welcome!



N&B'smom said:


> I've been enjoying looking over all the stuff for Points Plus but I'm not starting until Friday which will be the end of my first week.  I'm just continuing with the old program until then.
> 
> I found out that the banana blueberry bread I made the other day is 2 pts a slice!  (based on the new program's calculator)  I didn't even realize it had all the nutritional info on the page with the recipe!
> 
> Today I made it with blackberries and some blueberries and used whole wheat flour.  YUM!!  Can't wait to have a bit for a snack!
> 
> Anyway, hope everyone is having a good Monday!



Feel free to post the recipe .


----------



## Worfiedoodles

Hi!

I'm new to this thread. I'm a WWonline member --  but not a very good one. I seem to be several pounds above my lowest weight in years back in June. Everything just got away from me -- I'm really excited about the new program and plan to commit and re-learn everything, I'm just a little overwhelmed by trying to figure out the new points. I have the online tool, I'm just so surprised when I put a food I've been eating in and it's so high in points...I know it's only day 1 and I'll get better at it as I go. I have been doing WW (ok, not really doing it correctly) for years now, and I'm hoping this is the kickstart to get me tracking my food and not eating too much extra. I'm also training for my 4th WDW Half marathon in January, and it tends to make me hungry -- I think having zero points for fruit is really going to help, I can snack and allowing myself to do so is going to help with the "deprivation/a dam just burst!" issue I have with eating. 

The one thing I'm sure is still true -- I can't exercise my way out of eating way too much...I have to get control of what's going in my mouth. 

Maria


----------



## corinnak

LMO429 said:


> I was very excited this morning to get up and use the new etools for the points plus plan.  I am really going to stick to this during the holiday season and going forward.  I was on 20 points in previous plan and currently am on 29 points.
> 
> I still have not read the entire site over yet.  How are activity points used are they use em or lose em that day or can they accumulate for the week?



Good news - I just saw in one of the official WW blogs that you can now CHOOSE if your AP accumulate by day or week.  You can also now CHOOSE if you use up your AP before or after your Weekly Points.  Go to the "settings" button at the top of the PointsPlus Tracker!




Twingle said:


> Hi Everyone!  Heard about the new WW program on CNN this morning -  and I'm very intrigued!  I've been looking online, and it seems like the Monthly Pass is an excellent deal.  The one thing I can't figure out is if the program materials are included in that?  For example, once I join with the Monthly Pass, when I go to my first meeting would I get the books as I've already purchased the pass, or do I have to purchase the materials ontop of the monthly pass fee?  Any help would be appreciated - and good luck everyone



Hello!  The monthly pass does work out well if you like meetings and etools!  You do get some paper materials when you go to your first meeting, as has been said already.  The bigger Food Guides and calculator are an additional charge.  The new calculator is on sale right now for $6 (half off) and will calculate your Daily Points for you - there is no chart in the membership info they give you at the meeting this time, though your leader will tell you your Daily Points allowance when you weigh in.  The small book they give you as part of joining does have some food values in it, and if you have the etools, you probably won't miss having the Dining Out or Food guide books, as all the info is online and even easier to access than in those books, IMO.






Worfiedoodles said:


> Hi!
> 
> I'm new to this thread. I'm a WWonline member --  but not a very good one. I seem to be several pounds above my lowest weight in years back in June. Everything just got away from me -- I'm really excited about the new program and plan to commit and re-learn everything, I'm just a little overwhelmed by trying to figure out the new points. I have the online tool, I'm just so surprised when I put a food I've been eating in and it's so high in points...I know it's only day 1 and I'll get better at it as I go. I have been doing WW (ok, not really doing it correctly) for years now, and I'm hoping this is the kickstart to get me tracking my food and not eating too much extra. I'm also training for my 4th WDW Half marathon in January, and it tends to make me hungry -- I think having zero points for fruit is really going to help, I can snack and allowing myself to do so is going to help with the "deprivation/a dam just burst!" issue I have with eating.
> 
> The one thing I'm sure is still true -- I can't exercise my way out of eating way too much...I have to get control of what's going in my mouth.
> 
> Maria




Hi Maria - you and me both - we can always eat WAY more than we can run, eh?  

I know what you mean about the sticker-shock on some favorite items.  remember that your daily points allowance and weekly allowance are also higher now, so you have more to work with.  I think that 5 is the new 3 and 7 is the new 5.  7 used to be the cutoff for what I thought was too much to spend on a single meal.  Not sure what it is now.  Higher.  And 3 was my idea of a hearty snack/small meal on the old plan.  We will sort it all out - it is definitely disorienting right now.  Enjoy that "free" fruit!  I agree it's a nice change.


----------



## N&B'smom

sjms71 said:


> Feel free to post the recipe .



Here you go....

Banana Blueberry Bread

Ingredients
1 cup sugar
1/2 cup oil
1 cup mashed, ripe bananas
1 tsp vanilla
2 eggs
2 cups flour
1 tsp baking soda
1/2 tsp salt
1 cup fresh or frozen blueberries

Heat oven to 350 degrees.  Grease and flour loaf pan.  In a large bowl, combine sugar and oil; beat well.  Add bananas, vanilla and eggs; blend well.  Add flour, baking soda and salt; stir just until dry ingredients are moistened.  Gently stir in blueberries.  Pour into greased pan.

Bake at 350 degrees for 60 to 70 minutes.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Nutritional information per serving:
Calories 90
Protein 1 g
Carbohydrate 13 g
Dietary Fiber 0 g
Fat 3 g


I altered mine a bit when I made it today, I used whole wheat flour instead of regular.   I also added blackberries.


----------



## sjms71

N&B'smom said:


> Here you go....
> 
> Banana Blueberry Bread
> 
> Ingredients
> 1 cup sugar
> 1/2 cup oil
> 1 cup mashed, ripe bananas
> 1 tsp vanilla
> 2 eggs
> 2 cups flour
> 1 tsp baking soda
> 1/2 tsp salt
> 1 cup fresh or frozen blueberries
> 
> Heat oven to 350 degrees.  Grease and flour loaf pan.  In a large bowl, combine sugar and oil; beat well.  Add bananas, vanilla and eggs; blend well.  Add flour, baking soda and salt; stir just until dry ingredients are moistened.  Gently stir in blueberries.  Pour into greased pan.
> 
> Bake at 350 degrees for 60 to 70 minutes.
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> Nutritional information per serving:
> Calories 90
> Protein 1 g
> Carbohydrate 13 g
> Dietary Fiber 0 g
> Fat 3 g
> 
> 
> I altered mine a bit when I made it today, I used whole wheat flour instead of regular.   I also added blackberries.



thank you, thank you, thank you, you're the best Shelby!  I can't wait to make it (have to go to the store first)  I'll let you know when I do.  I actually have some whole wheat flour already sitting in my kitchen waiting to be used.  oh and thank you again


----------



## Sandi

N&B'smom said:


> Here you go....
> 
> Banana Blueberry Bread
> 
> Ingredients
> 1 cup sugar
> 1/2 cup oil
> 1 cup mashed, ripe bananas
> 1 tsp vanilla
> 2 eggs
> 2 cups flour
> 1 tsp baking soda
> 1/2 tsp salt
> 1 cup fresh or frozen blueberries
> 
> Heat oven to 350 degrees.  Grease and flour loaf pan.  In a large bowl, combine sugar and oil; beat well.  Add bananas, vanilla and eggs; blend well.  Add flour, baking soda and salt; stir just until dry ingredients are moistened.  Gently stir in blueberries.  Pour into greased pan.
> 
> Bake at 350 degrees for 60 to 70 minutes.
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> Nutritional information per serving:
> Calories 90
> Protein 1 g
> Carbohydrate 13 g
> Dietary Fiber 0 g
> Fat 3 g
> 
> 
> I altered mine a bit when I made it today, I used whole wheat flour instead of regular.   I also added blackberries.




Hey Shelby, thanks for the recipe.  How many servings does this recipe make?  Also, have you ever tried subbing Splenda for the sugar?

Thanks again!


----------



## sjms71

Worfiedoodles said:


> Hi!
> 
> I'm new to this thread. I'm a WWonline member --  but not a very good one. I seem to be several pounds above my lowest weight in years back in June. Everything just got away from me -- I'm really excited about the new program and plan to commit and re-learn everything, I'm just a little overwhelmed by trying to figure out the new points. I have the online tool, I'm just so surprised when I put a food I've been eating in and it's so high in points...I know it's only day 1 and I'll get better at it as I go. I have been doing WW (ok, not really doing it correctly) for years now, and I'm hoping this is the kickstart to get me tracking my food and not eating too much extra. I'm also training for my 4th WDW Half marathon in January, and it tends to make me hungry -- I think having zero points for fruit is really going to help, I can snack and allowing myself to do so is going to help with the "deprivation/a dam just burst!" issue I have with eating.
> 
> The one thing I'm sure is still true -- I can't exercise my way out of eating way too much...I have to get control of what's going in my mouth.
> 
> Maria



WELCOME Maria!!!  Did you ever think about trying meetings?  I need the meetings, for me that has been key.  Maybe you can pop into a meeting just to get a better understanding of the new system.  A lot of us here don't start weighing in until Wed.  so we will all have more info to help each other as the week goes on.  Also, Kudos to you on the 4th 1/2 marathon.  You runners are my idol .  Someday maybe that will be me.


----------



## N&B'smom

sjms71 said:


> thank you, thank you, thank you, you're the best Shelby!  I can't wait to make it (have to go to the store first)  I'll let you know when I do.  I actually have some whole wheat flour already sitting in my kitchen waiting to be used.  oh and thank you again








Sandi said:


> Hey Shelby, thanks for the recipe.  How many servings does this recipe make?  Also, have you ever tried subbing Splenda for the sugar?
> 
> Thanks again!



Yes, I've thought about using Splenda but haven't tried it yet!  I will have to dig the book out and check the servings for you!!  I'll post it in a bit!


----------



## DawnM

Thanks.

I will look into it.

Dawn



Dreamer & Wisher said:


> The new program might work for you, it is based on the latest research showing foods high in protein and fiber use more calories to digest and keep you satisfied longer.


----------



## Carlyzmom

I went to a meeting this morning and I have to say, I am really excited about trying the new plan! It's worked ok so far for me. I'm going to have a good attitude about it! I even ate a banana this morning! I haven't had one in a LONG time because it wasn't worth the points for me. Now they are!


----------



## Worfiedoodles

Carlyzmom said:


> I went to a meeting this morning and I have to say, I am really excited about trying the new plan! It's worked ok so far for me. I'm going to have a good attitude about it! I even ate a banana this morning! I haven't had one in a LONG time because it wasn't worth the points for me. Now they are!



omg, I can eat bananas again!  I hadn't even thought of that -- like you I had given them up. I am so excited! 

Maria


----------



## N&B'smom

I just checked the book for the number of servings and it didn't say.    SORRY!!


----------



## harleyquinn

Hi everyone!  I think I joined this thread a couple of years ago before I got pregnant with my DD.  So I'll introduce myself...

I'm Sarah.  This is my third time on WW.  My first was 8 years ago (AH!) and I lost 25 pounds and quit about 10 pounds from goal.  Then I joined for 6 weeks before I got preggers with DD who is now 16months (you figure out the math if you really want to )  I like to not count that time, since it was only six weeks.

I joined up again in May and I've lost 25.6 pounds and am 7 pounds away from the top of my range.  This time through has been a bit easy since I'm a nursing mom, so I get a bunch of extra points.  But these last 10 pounds are being very difficult.

SO this is the perfect time for WW to revamp for me, I really need a kick in the pants.

My meeting is on Thursday, so i came here to see your impressions of the new plan.  I've been playing with eTools for a bit.  I think with the added points and the "free" fruit, it's really not going to change too much about what I eat, which makes sense since I've been losing by being on plan.

I am bummed about losing the points slider!  I don't want to deal with the calculator.


----------



## Sandi

N&B'smom said:


> I just checked the book for the number of servings and it didn't say.    SORRY!!



That's funny.  DH will call it one serving!


----------



## N&B'smom

Sandi said:


> That's funny.  DH will call it one serving!


----------



## sjms71

Good luck to all our Wednesday Weigh ins .  Hope everyone is having a loser week.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

sjms71 said:


> Good luck to all our Wednesday Weigh ins .  Hope everyone is having a loser week.



Well, I went to a cookie art class last night...and...well...they had cookies there...


----------



## robinb

I'd like to send out a to all our new members including mnrhannah07, Twingle, Maria and Sarah!  I hope I got everyone ... I went back about 5 pages but might have missed someone.

Yesterday was a better day than Monday was for me.  Today is going to be a challenge, though.  My DH's work Holiday Party is tonight at a Brew Pub.  I *love* good beer and this place makes a tasty brew.  Plus, dinner is probably going to be steak.  I *love* steak.  I guess I'll make sure to get 30 minutes of walking in today at the Y and try to eat some raw veggies before I go so I don't graze too much on the appetizers.


----------



## sjms71

CdnBuzzFan said:


> Well, I went to a cookie art class last night...and...well...they had cookies there...



 you and your cookies!!

I've been busy held up in my craft room all week making teacher's gifts so, I've almost had to remind myself to eat the last few days.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

Up 2.2!  Somebody remind me that the "Jessie" plan DOES NOT WORK!


----------



## robinb

CdnBuzzFan said:


> Up 2.2!  Somebody remind me that the "Jessie" plan DOES NOT WORK!


How many cookies did you eat ?!?  Just kidding {{hugs}}.  I'm sure that it's just sympathetic water gain from our US Turkey Day.  It will be all gone by next week.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

sjms71 said:


> you and your cookies!!
> 
> I've been busy held up in my craft room all week making teacher's gifts so, I've almost had to remind myself to eat the last few days.



Speaking of cookies...I've invented a new butterfinger-style cupcake.  I'm dipping my latest creation into melted mint chocolate chips and rolling them in crushed candy canes! 

And, SERIOUSLY!  I never have to be reminded to eat!


----------



## mrzrich

Have you guys seen this list of corrections for the new food compaion, dinig out companion and pocket guide?

http://www.weightwatchers.com/images/1033/dynamic/GCMSImages/ListCorrections.v3.pdf

I knew there were some mistakes, I went to subway the other day and got apple slices as my side.  Its JUST apple slices, nothing added.  When I looked up Subwayt Apple slices on E-tools they came up as 1 point.  I just took it out and counted a small apple for zero.  The Chick fila fruit cup comes up as 2 points.  I know there are a few mandarin orange slices in there, but its mostly apples and grapes.


----------



## cepmom

CdnBuzzFan said:


> Up 2.2!  Somebody remind me that the "Jessie" plan DOES NOT WORK!



ok...the Jessie plan does not work!!!! 
you'll get it off I'm sure of it! I need to make DH's favorite cookies for his birthday on Friday and I've been putting it off...I love them too and I know I won't be able to resist eating a few

I've been crazy at work the past few days due to the launch so I haven't been able to read through all the pages but I wanted to say welcome all the newbies!!  hugs to those that are struggling and way to go to those that have done well this week


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

robinb said:


> How many cookies did you eat ?!?  Just kidding {{hugs}}.  I'm sure that it's just sympathetic water gain from our US Turkey Day.  It will be all gone by next week.



Yeah, that's what happened!   

I think I had about 4 cookies and they had a lot of royal icing on them!

And, it better be gone by next week... I'm supposed to be able to tell the members that the new program works!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

cepmom said:


> ok...the Jessie plan does not work!!!!
> you'll get it off I'm sure of it! I need to make DH's favorite cookies for his birthday on Friday and I've been putting it off...I love them too and I know I won't be able to resist eating a few
> 
> I've been crazy at work the past few days due to the launch so I haven't been able to read through all the pages but I wanted to say welcome all the newbies!!  hugs to those that are struggling and way to go to those that have done well this week




I'm going to a cookie exchange on Sunday (_no surprise there, eh?_ )  I'm making Pizzelle's which I LOVE!  Since they're my favourite cookie, I'll be making a double batch so we'll have some left for us.  They were a point each on the old points plan but I'm not sure what they will work out to be on Points+.


----------



## Sandi

Okay ladies, step back from the cookies.  And, seriously, who needs to be reminded to eat!!!

I had my weigh in today and I was down 1.2 pounds from two weeks ago.  I didn't do a WI last Wednesday -- do they have WW in Switzerland?  Anyway, I was so psyched.  The meeting was really good, too.  I love my leader.  I was a little late -- as were some others -- and my leader stayed after class to give us a remedial lesson with the new joiners.  LOTS of new people today.

I haven't decided whether to buy the new materials.  I do e-tools and that works really well for me.  Do I want to spend $40 on new stuff that I'm not sure will get used.  What did y'all do?


----------



## cepmom

Sandi said:


> Okay ladies, step back from the cookies.  And, seriously, who needs to be reminded to eat!!!
> 
> I had my weigh in today and I was down 1.2 pounds from two weeks ago.  I didn't do a WI last Wednesday -- do they have WW in Switzerland?  Anyway, I was so psyched.  The meeting was really good, too.  I love my leader.  I was a little late -- as were some others -- and my leader stayed after class to give us a remedial lesson with the new joiners.  LOTS of new people today.
> 
> I haven't decided whether to buy the new materials.  I do e-tools and that works really well for me.  Do I want to spend $40 on new stuff that I'm not sure will get used.  What did y'all do?



Good job on your loss!! I would say if you  use Etools then just stick with that instead of buying all new stuff. Do you have a smartphone with access to Etools? If not, get a calculator for $5.95 to keep in your bag ...you can use it at the grocery store to check PP values of things you  are buying


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

Sandi said:


> Okay ladies, step back from the cookies.  And, seriously, who needs to be reminded to eat!!!
> 
> I had my weigh in today and I was down 1.2 pounds from two weeks ago.  I didn't do a WI last Wednesday -- do they have WW in Switzerland?  Anyway, I was so psyched.  The meeting was really good, too.  I love my leader.  I was a little late -- as were some others -- and my leader stayed after class to give us a remedial lesson with the new joiners.  LOTS of new people today.
> 
> I haven't decided whether to buy the new materials.  I do e-tools and that works really well for me.  Do I want to spend $40 on new stuff that I'm not sure will get used.  What did y'all do?



I think the only thing that I would buy is the calculator.  I need one at home on the counter and one in my purse for when I'm out shopping so I'll be buying an extra one.  You've got a food list in your new pocket guide and you can use e-tools when your near your computer.  You can also look up the points values of specific restaurants on their websites.  In my opinion, the calculator is all you need to buy of the new stuff.  You may want the 3 month journal but you've also got access to that on e-tools and the little one that you can get at your meeting each week.  I'll be curious to learn what everyone does buy!


----------



## Worfiedoodles

CdnBuzzFan said:


> I'm going to a cookie exchange on Sunday (_no surprise there, eh?_ )  I'm making Pizzelle's which I LOVE!  Since they're my favourite cookie, I'll be making a double batch so we'll have some left for us.  They were a point each on the old points plan but I'm not sure what they will work out to be on Points+.



We go to my neighbor's on Christmas Eve and she always has fresh, homemade pizzelles -- I would love to know the points+ count! I usually just eat them and hope for the best...which is how I ended up in this place! 

By the way, I had my first "victory" on the new program this afternoon. I wanted something to tide me over and pep me up before a meeting. I reached for rolos (yeah, I know), then grabbed grapes from my lunch bag instead -- and really felt good about making that choice! 

Maria


----------



## Sandi

Worfiedoodles said:


> By the way, I had my first "victory" on the new program this afternoon. I wanted something to tide me over and pep me up before a meeting. I reached for rolos (yeah, I know), then grabbed grapes from my lunch bag instead -- and really felt good about making that choice!
> 
> Maria



That is perfect Maria.  You should feel good about that choice -- not something a lot of us would have done not that long ago.


----------



## Sandi

cepmom said:


> Good job on your loss!! I would say if you  use Etools then just stick with that instead of buying all new stuff. Do you have a smartphone with access to Etools? If not, get a calculator for $5.95 to keep in your bag ...you can use it at the grocery store to check PP values of things you  are buying





CdnBuzzFan said:


> I think the only thing that I would buy is the calculator.  I need one at home on the counter and one in my purse for when I'm out shopping so I'll be buying an extra one.  You've got a food list in your new pocket guide and you can use e-tools when your near your computer.  You can also look up the points values of specific restaurants on their websites.  In my opinion, the calculator is all you need to buy of the new stuff.  You may want the 3 month journal but you've also got access to that on e-tools and the little one that you can get at your meeting each week.  I'll be curious to learn what everyone does buy!



I have a Blackberry phone and use it to access e-tools.  I'm pretty religious about tracking on-line, so haven't had to journal on hard paper in months.  There is a points calculator that I can access from my BB; is that what the stand alone calculator would be/do?  Looks like I can save some money.  Thanks for the advice.  It is greatly appreciated.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

Sandi said:


> I have a Blackberry phone and use it to access e-tools.  I'm pretty religious about tracking on-line, so haven't had to journal on hard paper in months.  There is a points calculator that I can access from my BB; is that what the stand alone calculator would be/do?  Looks like I can save some money.  Thanks for the advice.  It is greatly appreciated.



I don't know what the BB will be able to do.  The stand alone calculator will give you the points of individual foods, allow you to multiply or divide servings, keep track of your daily points and can also be used as a regular calculator.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

Worfiedoodles said:


> We go to my neighbor's on Christmas Eve and she always has fresh, homemade pizzelles -- I would love to know the points+ count! I usually just eat them and hope for the best...which is how I ended up in this place!
> 
> By the way, I had my first "victory" on the new program this afternoon. I wanted something to tide me over and pep me up before a meeting. I reached for rolos (yeah, I know), then grabbed grapes from my lunch bag instead -- and really felt good about making that choice!
> 
> Maria



I'm making them tomorrow so if I figure it out, I'll post the points for you.  I'm hoping that they will still be one point each but sugar and flour have both increased in points values so they may be more then 1 point now.  Here's hoping for the best!

That was a great victory, Maria!  I would have been really tempted by those Rolos.    I'm finding its really nice to have fruit to snack on although my weight doesn't seem to be reflecting that!  .


----------



## mrzrich

Home from the meeting.  Standing Room Only.  Some people were very mad about not having a paper slide.  Others were not convinced they could eat more points and 49 weeklies and still lose weight.  I think some will quit, but then it will bounce back.  It always does.

I gained 1 pound this week.  Not too bad for Thanksgiving and a weekend of camping.

In my quest for 16 lbs in 16 Weeks

Week 1 up 4.4 
Week 2 Down 4.6
Week 3 Down 0.2
Week 4 Down 3.2
Week 5 Down 1.2
Week 6 Down 2.2
Week 7 Down 1.4
Week 8 UP 1 
Week 9 UP .8
Week 10 Down 3.4
Week 11 Down 1.6
Week 12 Missed meeting
Week 13 Up 1

13 week total Down 10.6, 3 weeks to go!  Probably won't make the 16 pounds, but with the new plan who knows?


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

mrzrich said:


> Home from the meeting.  Standing Room Only.  Some people were very mad about not having a paper slide.  Others were not convinced they could eat more points and 49 weeklies and still lose weight.  I think some will quit, but then it will bounce back.  It always does.
> 
> I gained 1 pound this week.  Not too bad for Thanksgiving and a weekend of camping.
> 
> In my quest for 16 lbs in 16 Weeks
> 
> Week 1 up 4.4
> Week 2 Down 4.6
> Week 3 Down 0.2
> Week 4 Down 3.2
> Week 5 Down 1.2
> Week 6 Down 2.2
> Week 7 Down 1.4
> Week 8 UP 1
> Week 9 UP .8
> Week 10 Down 3.4
> Week 11 Down 1.6
> Week 12 Missed meeting
> Week 13 Up 1
> 
> 13 week total Down 10.6, 3 weeks to go!  Probably won't make the 16 pounds, but with the new plan who knows?



You might make it...you've had some good losses lately!  Good luck.


----------



## sjms71

Wow, I must be a busy girl . My craft room has held me hostage all day however, happy to say all teacher's christmas gifts are complete.  I'm exhausted too.  Anyways, really excited about my meeting tomorrow.  



CdnBuzzFan said:


> Speaking of cookies...I've invented a new butterfinger-style cupcake.  I'm dipping my latest creation into melted mint chocolate chips and rolling them in crushed candy canes!
> 
> And, SERIOUSLY!  I never have to be reminded to eat!



Those sound very evil (in a good way).  I think you need CA (cookies anonymous) .  



Sandi said:


> Okay ladies, step back from the cookies.  And, seriously, who needs to be reminded to eat!!!
> 
> I had my weigh in today and I was down 1.2 pounds from two weeks ago.  I didn't do a WI last Wednesday -- do they have WW in Switzerland?  Anyway, I was so psyched.  The meeting was really good, too.  I love my leader.  I was a little late -- as were some others -- and my leader stayed after class to give us a remedial lesson with the new joiners.  LOTS of new people today.
> 
> I haven't decided whether to buy the new materials.  I do e-tools and that works really well for me.  Do I want to spend $40 on new stuff that I'm not sure will get used.  What did y'all do?



Good job on the 1.2 girl .  Yes, I did need to stop my crafting and force myself to eat.  I was hungry, just get so into my task I don't want to take time out to eat, but I did.  I "may" buy the calculator depends how much they want for the dang thing. 



Worfiedoodles said:


> By the way, I had my first "victory" on the new program this afternoon. I wanted something to tide me over and pep me up before a meeting. I reached for rolos (yeah, I know), then grabbed grapes from my lunch bag instead -- and really felt good about making that choice!
> 
> Maria



Maria great job on choosing those grapes 



mrzrich said:


> Home from the meeting.  Standing Room Only.  Some people were very mad about not having a paper slide.  Others were not convinced they could eat more points and 49 weeklies and still lose weight.  I think some will quit, but then it will bounce back.  It always does.
> 
> I gained 1 pound this week.  Not too bad for Thanksgiving and a weekend of camping.
> 
> In my quest for 16 lbs in 16 Weeks
> 
> Week 1 up 4.4
> Week 2 Down 4.6
> Week 3 Down 0.2
> Week 4 Down 3.2
> Week 5 Down 1.2
> Week 6 Down 2.2
> Week 7 Down 1.4
> Week 8 UP 1
> Week 9 UP .8
> Week 10 Down 3.4
> Week 11 Down 1.6
> Week 12 Missed meeting
> Week 13 Up 1
> 
> 13 week total Down 10.6, 3 weeks to go!  Probably won't make the 16 pounds, but with the new plan who knows?



Well, 1lb isn't too bad like you said, especially coming off an eating holiday.  You never know you may still make 16 in 16.  I am going to try and get to my meeting a little early tomorrow just in case it's extra crowded.


----------



## mrzrich

sjms71 said:


> Well, 1lb isn't too bad like you said, especially coming off an eating holiday.  You never know you may still make 16 in 16.  I am going to try and get to my meeting a little early tomorrow just in case it's extra crowded.



I strongly suggest that if you want to buy the deluxe kit with the free calculator, get there early.  My meeting sold out of them.  (I got the first one!)


----------



## Sandi

CdnBuzzFan said:


> I don't know what the BB will be able to do.  The stand alone calculator will give you the points of individual foods, allow you to multiply or divide servings, keep track of your daily points and can also be used as a regular calculator.



Yeah, I think I'm going to need a calculator for my purse.  The e-tools on BB are pretty good, but I had a little trouble with the individual foods, etc.  Not sure I'll get 3 -- like you -- but one sounds reasonable.


----------



## sjms71

mrzrich said:


> I strongly suggest that if you want to buy the deluxe kit with the free calculator, get there early.  My meeting sold out of them.  (I got the first one!)



Do you remember how much the deluxe kit was and how much just the calculator was?  What does the deluxe kit have in it?


----------



## cepmom

sjms71 said:


> Do you remember how much the deluxe kit was and how much just the calculator was?  What does the deluxe kit have in it?



the Deluxe kit has a 3 month journal., a complete food companion, a dining out companion, a coupon for a free calculator OR a free box of snack bars, a book of coupons for other WW products and a cook book (also all of these come in a zippered binder type holder). The cost until 12/31 is $34.95.

For comparison, the Essential Member kit is $14.95 and has the two companion books and a journal (I think). You can add the calculator for $5.95 and the total would be $20.90...the only thing you'd be missing is the cookbook and the coupons. For me, the difference in cost isn't worth it for the cookbook

And, yes, try to get there early!! My meetings this week have been nuts! We processed members from 8:00 until 9:30 today without any let up! Go early!


----------



## robinb

All these different packages make me glad that I have an iPhone.  No need for a journal, dining companion or calculator .


----------



## Mermaid02

I am already down 4 since starting the new plan on Monday!


----------



## cepmom

Mermaid02 said:


> I am already down 4 since starting the new plan on Monday!



Nice!!!!


----------



## Mermaid02

cepmom said:


> Nice!!!!



I am not really a fan of fruit and NEVER wanted to use my precious points on it- now since it is free, I am incorporating it into my meals (I believe that is what WW intended) and am getting full faster. Still using all 29 points though! I think this could really work for me!! <-- My new best friend! LOL


----------



## robinb

Well, I just added up the points from last night's party and it wasn't pretty .  And now today is my DH's birthday and I will need to cook something special for him.  I'm thinking shrimp and pasta, but I'll need to see the current point values for shrimp.  He also really likes salmon but it can be pretty fatty.


----------



## k_null81

robinb said:


> All these different packages make me glad that I have an iPhone.  No need for a journal, dining companion or calculator .



Agreed!  I love my Iphone....but I don't use the WW app like I should though.  I have a hard time with tracking...


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

Worfiedoodles said:


> We go to my neighbor's on Christmas Eve and she always has fresh, homemade pizzelles -- I would love to know the points+ count! I usually just eat them and hope for the best...which is how I ended up in this place!
> Maria



Here's the info on the pizzelle's and it aint pretty...!

12 pts  6 eggs
56 pts  3 1/2 C flour
28 pts  1 1/2 C sugar
  0       2T vanilla
48 pts  1 C butter
  0       4t baking powder

144 total points.  I usually get 83 cookies out of the batch and that works out to be 1.73 pts each so my pizzelles are now 2 points each instead of just 1 point.  


Here's something else that I'm not happy about.  DH put the wrong bag of milk in my milk pitcher.  I'VE BEEN DRINKING WHOLE MILK ALL WEEK instead of 1%!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

Mermaid02 said:


> I am already down 4 since starting the new plan on Monday!



Holy cow!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

Sandi said:


> Yeah, I think I'm going to need a calculator for my purse.  The e-tools on BB are pretty good, but I had a little trouble with the individual foods, etc.  Not sure I'll get 3 -- like you -- but one sounds reasonable.



Oh, just 2 -- one to keep in my kitchen and the other one in my purse.


----------



## sjms71

Hey All, so weighed in today and down only .2.  I know stick of  butter off my butt.  I really have been very good except thanksgiving and even then I didn't go over board too much.  But I finally hit my 55, it only took 2 months of going up and down to get to the .2lbs .  As for the new program I just bought points calculator.  I haven't read through the materials yet (been busy all day).  Our leader was doing her best to get through everything but I felt I had all the key elements already.  So, we will see how it goes this week officially eating 29 points.   This last 16lbs to come off is just killing me.  I almost cried when she told me only .2 however, most of that was due to having a bad morning with DD who was in a mood this morning so she made sure my day was not going to be good either.  I'm going to study all my materials tonight and kind of get a general menu plan so I can even out my points.


----------



## Sandi

CdnBuzzFan said:


> Oh, just 2 -- one to keep in my kitchen and the other one in my purse.



Duly noted.

Does anyone else think WW is getting a kickback from Chiquita?  I had a banana yesterday and am munching on one now.  I never used to eat bananas because they were 2 points.  I know its the most popular fruit in the world, but I think a lot of us WWers were avoiding them.


----------



## Sandi

sjms71 said:


> Hey All, so weighed in today and down only .2.  I know stick of  butter off my butt.  I really have been very good except thanksgiving and even then I didn't go over board too much.  But I finally hit my 55, it only took 2 months of going up and down to get to the .2lbs .  As for the new program I just bought points calculator.  I haven't read through the materials yet (been busy all day).  Our leader was doing her best to get through everything but I felt I had all the key elements already.  So, we will see how it goes this week officially eating 29 points.   This last 16lbs to come off is just killing me.  I almost cried when she told me only .2 however, most of that was due to having a bad morning with DD who was in a mood this morning so she made sure my day was not going to be good either.  I'm going to study all my materials tonight and kind of get a general menu plan so I can even out my points.



You're moving in the right direction.  I bet that the Pointsplus will kick start you on your remaining 16 -- and, btw, 55 is tremendous.  Yea you!  

I still have to get through all of the reading material myself.  I did a fair amount last night.  I think your idea about evening out your points is smart.  I ended up with extra points left before bed last night and left them on the table.  Going from 18 points to 29 points is huge to me even if it's just a mental game.


----------



## sjms71

Sandi said:


> You're moving in the right direction.  I bet that the Pointsplus will kick start you on your remaining 16 -- and, btw, 55 is tremendous.  Yea you!
> 
> I still have to get through all of the reading material myself.  I did a fair amount last night.  I think your idea about evening out your points is smart.  I ended up with extra points left before bed last night and left them on the table.  Going from 18 points to 29 points is huge to me even if it's just a mental game.



That was the hot topic at our meeting, I never got the "no banana" thing.  I was glad to eat a 2 point banana .  Well, even though I was following the old points this past week I was logging it on etools.  Which was logging it as Propoints.  So, at the end of the day it said I had like 15 points left over.  I don't want that to happen so I figure I can plan ahead until I get use to it for the first week or so just to make sure I'm spreading it out.  I think I saw that one of the pages in the book had a sample point break up for each meal and snacks.


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

CdnBuzzFan said:


> Here's the info on the pizzelle's and it aint pretty...!
> 
> 12 pts  6 eggs
> 56 pts  3 1/2 C flour
> 28 pts  1 1/2 C sugar
> 0       2T vanilla
> 48 pts  1 C butter
> 0       4t baking powder
> 
> 144 total points.  I usually get 83 cookies out of the batch and that works out to be 1.73 pts each so my pizzelles are now 2 points each instead of just 1 point.
> 
> 
> Here's something else that I'm not happy about.  DH put the wrong bag of milk in my milk pitcher.  I'VE BEEN DRINKING WHOLE MILK ALL WEEK instead of 1%!



2 points each, not bad for a cookie, Vitamuffins are also two points each. I don't understand why they went up, they have protein and fiber.

Sorry about the whole milk.


----------



## sjms71

Dreamer & Wisher said:


> 2 points each, not bad for a cookie, Vitamuffins are also two points each. I don't understand why they went up, they have protein and fiber.
> 
> Sorry about the whole milk.



I'll have to recalculate mine.  I think the chocolate vitatops are 3 propoints.


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

sjms71 said:


> I'll have to recalculate mine.  I think the chocolate vitatops are 3 propoints.



I think you are right, I don't have any here right now, I have the cranbran and blueberry bran.  I really liked the chocolate ones so I may buy some. 

 I have been on the new program for 4 days now and things are going well, I love having an orange after lunch.  Tomorrow morning I will weigh in at my regular meeting time.  I am glad I went on Sunday, because I don't have an hour to stay for the whole meeting tomorrow.  Even though it has only been 4 days I am hoping for a loss.


----------



## sjms71

Dreamer & Wisher said:


> I think you are right, I don't have any here right now, I have the cranbran and blueberry bran.  I really liked the chocolate ones so I may buy some.
> 
> I have been on the new program for 4 days now and things are going well, I love having an orange after lunch.  Tomorrow morning I will weigh in at my regular meeting time.  I am glad I went on Sunday, because I don't have an hour to stay for the whole meeting tomorrow.  Even though it has only been 4 days I am hoping for a loss.



They are 3 pt. just calculated the chocolate choc. chip, corn muffin and apple crumb all the same.  I'm sure you'll do great Nancy!!  I am still a bit overwhelmed with the new system but just read through the book completely.


----------



## N&B'smom

Well, tomorrow is the big day for me.  Week 1 weigh in.   I've done everything I was supposed to do (old program) so we shall see.  I'm nervous though.


----------



## Twingle

Went to my first meeting yesterday, and while I'm very excited about starting the program, I am wondering if I should explore other meetings in my area.  The leader was very overwhelmed with the current members asking her questions, and did not meet with the new members at all after the meeting - there were seven of us - she just said that it was all new to everyone and just read the information like everyone else has to.  That didn't seem like the norm to me, maybe I'm misinformed?  She didn't take the time to explain anything - some of the girls were asking about target goals and the healthy guidelines, and the leader repeated that it was new to everyone and just read the materials we were given.  My understanding from reading the website was that the meetings were to provide additional information and support, but I may have that wrong.  I've been looking at *LOTS* of WW information the last few days!

As an added fun bit - everything was gone.  No calculators, no books, no member kits, no scales, no food.  Nothing.  The leader said her first meeting of the day cleaned her out.

That being said - everyone here seems super nice and I'm looking forward to cheering you on as we work towards our goals


----------



## k_null81

N&B'smom said:


> Well, tomorrow is the big day for me.  Week 1 weigh in.   I've done everything I was supposed to do (old program) so we shall see.  I'm nervous though.



I'm sure you did great!  Let us know!


----------



## cepmom

just saw this link on the WW facebook page...thought it was a good read about the new changes with Points Plus addressing why the program changed. I've been experiencing a bit of resistance and even some anger about these changes this week(not here!) so I thought this article addressed some of the reasons why the change was needed in case anyone was interested:

http://www.webmd.com/diet/features/weight-watchers-diet


----------



## Sandi

Twingle said:


> Went to my first meeting yesterday, and while I'm very excited about starting the program, I am wondering if I should explore other meetings in my area.  The leader was very overwhelmed with the current members asking her questions, and did not meet with the new members at all after the meeting - there were seven of us - she just said that it was all new to everyone and just read the information like everyone else has to.  That didn't seem like the norm to me, maybe I'm misinformed?  She didn't take the time to explain anything - some of the girls were asking about target goals and the healthy guidelines, and the leader repeated that it was new to everyone and just read the materials we were given.  My understanding from reading the website was that the meetings were to provide additional information and support, but I may have that wrong.  I've been looking at *LOTS* of WW information the last few days!
> 
> As an added fun bit - everything was gone.  No calculators, no books, no member kits, no scales, no food.  Nothing.  The leader said her first meeting of the day cleaned her out.
> 
> That being said - everyone here seems super nice and I'm looking forward to cheering you on as we work towards our goals



You might have to check out some other meetings and leaders.  I tried a few different meetings before I found a leader who clicked for me.  The program, however, is new to everyone and I think the 1/2 hour format just didn't work for as much as there was to go over.  My leader stayed for her newbies and a number of us stuck around to go over the program and to ask more questions.  You wouldn't set a target weight at the start.  Usually they set 5% as the first target.  Everyone needs smaller, more manageable goals.   Stick with it and stick with us.  Welcome.


----------



## sjms71

N&B'smom said:


> Well, tomorrow is the big day for me.  Week 1 weigh in.   I've done everything I was supposed to do (old program) so we shall see.  I'm nervous though.



Shelby, I'm so excited for you, I'm sure you did awesome your first week.  I can't wait to congratulate you tomorrow on your big 
weight loss. 



Twingle said:


> Went to my first meeting yesterday, and while I'm very excited about starting the program, I am wondering if I should explore other meetings in my area.  The leader was very overwhelmed with the current members asking her questions, and did not meet with the new members at all after the meeting - there were seven of us - she just said that it was all new to everyone and just read the information like everyone else has to.  That didn't seem like the norm to me, maybe I'm misinformed?  She didn't take the time to explain anything - some of the girls were asking about target goals and the healthy guidelines, and the leader repeated that it was new to everyone and just read the materials we were given.  My understanding from reading the website was that the meetings were to provide additional information and support, but I may have that wrong.  I've been looking at *LOTS* of WW information the last few days!
> 
> As an added fun bit - everything was gone.  No calculators, no books, no member kits, no scales, no food.  Nothing.  The leader said her first meeting of the day cleaned her out.
> 
> That being said - everyone here seems super nice and I'm looking forward to cheering you on as we work towards our goals



I agree you may need to shop for the right meeting for you.  We had a lot of people at our meeting today. I got there first as I knew it would be very busy.  Our leader went over the new program as best she could in the time of our meeting.  She also informed us that she was having a "new member" meeting after to further go over the program.  We all were welcome to stay we didn't have to be new.  And she also said she would be staying the next several weeks after our regular meeting to have a new member/new program meeting for whoever needed it.  She rocks!!  Good luck.


----------



## Mermaid02

cepmom said:


> just saw this link on the WW facebook page...thought it was a good read about the new changes with Points Plus addressing why the program changed. I've been experiencing a bit of resistance and even some anger about these changes this week(not here!) so I thought this article addressed some of the reasons why the change was needed in case anyone was interested:
> 
> http://www.webmd.com/diet/features/weight-watchers-diet



Great article! Thanks for the link.


----------



## robinb

Twingle: If the meeting time works for you, I would give her another week and see if she's any better when she's not  totally overwhelmed.  Try to get there earlier and ask if she'll do a "new member" meeting with you after the regular meeting.  If it doesn't click the second time, I would try to find a different meeting.


----------



## robinb

I'm back from my weigh-in.  I had a lot of challenges this week.  Two Thanksgivings (1 on Thurs and 1 on Sun), eating out all day Friday because we were out of town, a home Badger football game on Saturday (think beer, brats and pizza), my DH's work holiday party (think more beer & flat iron steak) and my DH's birthday (I ended up cooking salmon because it was only 1 point more than the shrimp).  I did not track between Thurs - Sun, but I "set aside" all my daily points and weekly extras for Fri-Sun.   I used every single point I had left plus the 9 AP's I earned.

I lost 1.4 lbs! 

When I stood there, shocked on the scale, and said "Wow!  After two Thanksgivings, a Badger game and a work holiday party!"  The receptionist (who is usually very upbeat) said: "I hope it doesn't show up next week."  Gee, thanks for being Debbie Downer!

I had a 4 point celebratory non-fat latte with sugar free vanilla syrup on the way home.


----------



## cepmom

robinb said:


> I'm back from my weigh-in.  I had a lot of challenges this week.  Two Thanksgivings (1 on Thurs and 1 on Sun), eating out all day Friday because we were out of town, a home Badger football game on Saturday (think beer, brats and pizza), my DH's work holiday party (think more beer & flat iron steak) and my DH's birthday (I ended up cooking salmon because it was only 1 point more than the shrimp).  I did not track between Thurs - Sun, but I "set aside" all my daily points and weekly extras for Fri-Sun.   I used every single point I had left plus the 9 AP's I earned.
> 
> I lost 1.4 lbs!
> 
> When I stood there, shocked on the scale, and said "Wow!  After two Thanksgivings, a Badger game and a work holiday party!"  The receptionist (who is usually very upbeat) said: "I hope it doesn't show up next week."  Gee, thanks for being Debbie Downer!
> 
> I had a 4 point celebratory non-fat latte with sugar free vanilla syrup on the way home.



nice job! strange comment from your receptionisteven though you had all those challenges, you earned a good amount of activity points so that definitely helped you! Keep it up!

 I have had really good losses after weeks like that too; sometimes you can't explain why a body does what it does, but maybe it helps to mix things up a bit from the usual routine.

BTW...I love that picture in your signature...so sweet!


----------



## cepmom

weighed in to today and I'm down .2 which I am happy with. On Saturday I weighed myself at home and was up several pounds, so to be back down today was great. On Tuesday I ended my 2 week love affair with food and I'm now being faithful to my tracker once again


----------



## N&B'smom

I lost 4.8lbs!  Yay!!


----------



## cepmom

N&B'smom said:


> I lost 4.8lbs!  Yay!!



awesome!!!!


----------



## sjms71

N&B'smom said:


> I lost 4.8lbs!  Yay!!



You go girl!!


----------



## Sandi

robinb said:


> I'm back from my weigh-in.  I had a lot of challenges this week.  Two Thanksgivings (1 on Thurs and 1 on Sun), eating out all day Friday because we were out of town, a home Badger football game on Saturday (think beer, brats and pizza), my DH's work holiday party (think more beer & flat iron steak) and my DH's birthday (I ended up cooking salmon because it was only 1 point more than the shrimp).  I did not track between Thurs - Sun, but I "set aside" all my daily points and weekly extras for Fri-Sun.   I used every single point I had left plus the 9 AP's I earned.
> 
> I lost 1.4 lbs!
> 
> When I stood there, shocked on the scale, and said "Wow!  After two Thanksgivings, a Badger game and a work holiday party!"  The receptionist (who is usually very upbeat) said: "I hope it doesn't show up next week."  Gee, thanks for being Debbie Downer!
> 
> I had a 4 point celebratory non-fat latte with sugar free vanilla syrup on the way home.



That was not the response I would have expected from the receptionist.  Maybe she was jealous.



cepmom said:


> weighed in to today and I'm down .2 which I am happy with. On Saturday I weighed myself at home and was up several pounds, so to be back down today was great. On Tuesday I ended my 2 week love affair with food and I'm now being faithful to my tracker once again



In the right direction.  Good work.



N&B'smom said:


> I lost 4.8lbs!  Yay!!



Man, I can't even imagine that.  Now I'm jealous.  Yea you!


----------



## robinb

cepmom said:


> weighed in to today and I'm down .2 which I am happy with. On Saturday I weighed myself at home and was up several pounds, so to be back down today was great. On Tuesday I ended my 2 week love affair with food and I'm now being faithful to my tracker once again





N&B'smom said:


> I lost 4.8lbs!  Yay!!



Congratulations to both of you!  



Sandi said:


> That was not the response I would have expected  from the receptionist.  Maybe she was jealous.


I think she was  just overwhelmed.   They have been slammed with people coming in for the  new program and most of THEM need to buy the calculator and/or kits so  they have been busy ringing people up.  She had already been through one  meeting today and all that entails and who knows how many meetings per  week she had to work.  Like I said, she is normally pretty upbeat but  maybe she was just a tad grumpy today.  I cut "Debbie" some slack .

BTW, my leader (who I adore) did not have a first timer's meeting after the regular meeting either.  She did help a group of people set up their calculators, though.


----------



## N&B'smom

Sandi said:


> Man, I can't even imagine that.  Now I'm jealous.  Yea you!



You know how it is the first week...you always lose a bit more.  

So....I heard the whole deal about the new program today.  The leader also told us the first two weeks she did it she gained 1.5 lbs BOTH weeks.  Apparently the other leader gained 8lbs.    I'd rather them NOT share that, it doesn't exactly make me jump for joy to do it.  I will say she then followed it up by saying she hadn't done it right.    I don't know...I think I would just rather not have heard that little tidbit.


----------



## sjms71

N&B'smom said:


> You know how it is the first week...you always lose a bit more.
> 
> So....I heard the whole deal about the new program today.  The leader also told us the first two weeks she did it she gained 1.5 lbs BOTH weeks.  Apparently the other leader gained 8lbs.    I'd rather them NOT share that, it doesn't exactly make me jump for joy to do it.  I will say she then followed it up by saying she hadn't done it right.    I don't know...I think I would just rather not have heard that little tidbit.



I just gasped when I read that.  I've been hyped to do this and now after hearing that 8lbs that just doesn't seem possible.  I have 16lbs to lose and just counted the weeks until I ultimately wanted to hit goal and...............it's 16 weeks (my birthday).  I've been having a hard time lately so hearing leaders say they gained, not good .  ok, so with all that said did they follow up by saying however, after 2 weeks I lost......?


----------



## cepmom

N&B'smom said:


> You know how it is the first week...you always lose a bit more.
> 
> So....I heard the whole deal about the new program today.  The leader also told us the first two weeks she did it she gained 1.5 lbs BOTH weeks.  Apparently the other leader gained 8lbs.    I'd rather them NOT share that, it doesn't exactly make me jump for joy to do it.  I will say she then followed it up by saying she hadn't done it right.    I don't know...I think I would just rather not have heard that little tidbit.





sjms71 said:


> I just gasped when I read that.  I've been hyped to do this and now after hearing that 8lbs that just doesn't seem possible.  I have 16lbs to lose and just counted the weeks until I ultimately wanted to hit goal and...............it's 16 weeks (my birthday).  I've been having a hard time lately so hearing leaders say they gained, not good .  ok, so with all that said did they follow up by saying however, after 2 weeks I lost......?



I just wanted to give you guys some reassurance about the new plan and gaining weight...anytime I've gained weight since the staff introduction of Points Plus in September, was when I stopped tracking and sticking to my Points Plus target. When I track, stick to my daily PP number and not go over all my weeklies, I have lost weight. 

 I know it's disenheartening to hear from a leader that they have gained...not exactly what anyone starting the new plan wants to hear.


----------



## robinb

cepmom said:


> I know it's disenheartening to hear from a leader that they have gained...not exactly what anyone starting the new plan wants to hear.


I'm pretty shocked that the leader would even share that .  Even if she was asked outright how much weight she lost there could have been something else to say about it to make the members feel better about it!  

No everyone gains weight on this new plan.  MY leader shared that she lost 5 lbs in 7 weeks and she had already lost 12 lbs earlier this year.  She says that she was already at goal and that she is 2 lbs away from her goal 20 years ago when she first started WW as a young woman.


----------



## Worfiedoodles

I don't know whether to post this or not, I may jinx myself -- since starting PointsPlus on Monday, I have lost 7 lbs!

Some of that is TOM, some of that is not really doing anything with much effort for a long time -- this was essentially a week 1 for me. Plus, I swear my body doesn't like it when I reach a certain point and is "predisposed" to get rid of those pounds quickly, if I make any effort. 7 down, 40 to go 

Maria


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

I had a great weigh in this morning, unfortunately it wasn't official because you can only weigh in once a week.  But she weighed me and I lost 3.6 pounds 

I was really surprised and pleased, and I have been living the new program since Monday and I love it.  I was already eating a lot of the whole grains, and eating a lot of fruits and vegetables, so it really helped to gain a few points back.  I love free fruit!  I always hated counting fruit.  I ate it because I was hoping it would help me feel satisfied longer but I was often very hungry after eating all my points.

Starting the new program is a great fresh start, it forces me to measure and track more accurately. 

At the meeting I went to this past Sunday the Leader also told us she gained weight the first week as well, but she told us why.  She had been a lifetime member so long she found it hard to eat more points and would find she had a lot of points leftover at the end of the day, so she would eat chips!  Ooops!  Then she said "Don't eat Chips!"

Congratulations to all the losers!


----------



## Kae

Trying to jump back on the WW wagon. The first time I joined I lost 75# that was 14 yrs ago. Never did well on the Points, now Points Plus seems a little more like the older plans to me. Started on Tuesday I am doing pretty good, I have not really gone to the store yet except for Fruits.

Now I have to get with the program & stick with it, can't blame it on baby weight when the baby is 10.

Good luck to all with the new program.

Kae


----------



## sjms71

Worfiedoodles said:


> I don't know whether to post this or not, I may jinx myself -- since starting PointsPlus on Monday, I have lost 7 lbs!
> 
> Some of that is TOM, some of that is not really doing anything with much effort for a long time -- this was essentially a week 1 for me. Plus, I swear my body doesn't like it when I reach a certain point and is "predisposed" to get rid of those pounds quickly, if I make any effort. 7 down, 40 to go
> 
> Maria



Great job Maria, remind me when is your weigh in day?  



Dreamer & Wisher said:


> I had a great weigh in this morning, unfortunately it wasn't official because you can only weigh in once a week.  But she weighed me and I lost 3.6 pounds
> 
> I was really surprised and pleased, and I have been living the new program since Monday and I love it.  I was already eating a lot of the whole grains, and eating a lot of fruits and vegetables, so it really helped to gain a few points back.  I love free fruit!  I always hated counting fruit.  I ate it because I was hoping it would help me feel satisfied longer but I was often very hungry after eating all my points.
> 
> Starting the new program is a great fresh start, it forces me to measure and track more accurately.
> 
> At the meeting I went to this past Sunday the Leader also told us she gained weight the first week as well, but she told us why.  She had been a lifetime member so long she found it hard to eat more points and would find she had a lot of points leftover at the end of the day, so she would eat chips!  Ooops!  Then she said "Don't eat Chips!"
> 
> Congratulations to all the losers!



Nancy that is awesome, so by next week you'll have lost a lot.  

I really could use a confidence boost by a nice weight loss number next week.


----------



## Worfiedoodles

sjms71 said:


> Great job Maria, remind me when is your weigh in day?
> 
> I really could use a confidence boost by a nice weight loss number next week.



My weigh-in day is Friday, but I am often guilty of posting it on Saturday. Since Monday, I've tried to do everything right!

I'm sure you will get that confidence boost -- the scale doesn't always reflect what we do initially, but if you do it the weight loss will come...

Maria


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

I have a long time friend who joined WW this summer, she has lost 30 pounds so far and is working on about 15 more to lose.  Today she went to her meeting to find out about the new program.  She is nursing her baby still and can't find any information about her daily points while nursing.  I looked through my materials, and on the WW website for information about nursing moms and I couldn't find anything either.  She asked the receptionist about it when she weighed in and the receptionist said the information was in the getting started book.  But we couldn't find it.  Her Daily Points Target is 29. (the minimum)

Does anyone here know if you still get extra points for nursing a baby?

We were joking that she had to keep track of her time nursing and count it as Activity Points!


----------



## cepmom

Dreamer & Wisher said:


> I have a long time friend who joined WW this summer, she has lost 30 pounds so far and is working on about 15 more to lose.  Today she went to her meeting to find out about the new program.  She is nursing her baby still and can't find any information about her daily points while nursing.  I looked through my materials, and on the WW website for information about nursing moms and I couldn't find anything either.  She asked the receptionist about it when she weighed in and the receptionist said the information was in the getting started book.  But we couldn't find it.  Her Daily Points Target is 29. (the minimum)
> 
> Does anyone here know if you still get extra points for nursing a baby?
> 
> We were joking that she had to keep track of her time nursing and count it as Activity Points!



if a mom is nursing, and and the breast milk is her babies sole source of nutrition, then she adds 14 points plus to her daily target. If the baby is not relying on breast milk as the only source of nutrition, then add 7 points plus to the daily target.

Hope that helps!


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

cepmom said:


> if a mom is nursing, and and the breast milk is her babies sole source of nutrition, then she adds 14 points plus to her daily target. If the baby is not relying on breast milk as the only source of nutrition, then add 7 points plus to the daily target.
> 
> Hope that helps!


----------



## slightly_obsessed

Hi everyone!
I used to participate in one of the old WW threads but it's been awhile.  I wanted to jump back in it because I really enjoyed the old thread.  I've joined WW many a times and achieved my Lifetime last June. I did pretty well and kept going to meetings... but then we put the house on the market and a few pounds crept on, then my husband moved to the new town while I stayed and a few more pounds crept on, then I moved and a couple more crept on... you get the idea.    So now I'm 15 lbs above my hightest healthy weight and 21 above my goal weight.... 

I started going back to meetings Wednesday finally and I'm pretty excited about the new plan because it's different enough that I think I'll pay more attention than I might have otherwise.  

Anyway, wanted to say Hi before I started tackling the last 100 pages, I'm sure there are some good things in there!

Rachel


----------



## sjms71

slightly_obsessed said:


> Hi everyone!
> I used to participate in one of the old WW threads but it's been awhile.  I wanted to jump back in it because I really enjoyed the old thread.  I've joined WW many a times and achieved my Lifetime last June. I did pretty well and kept going to meetings... but then we put the house on the market and a few pounds crept on, then my husband moved to the new town while I stayed and a few more pounds crept on, then I moved and a couple more crept on... you get the idea.    So now I'm 15 lbs above my hightest healthy weight and 21 above my goal weight....
> 
> I started going back to meetings Wednesday finally and I'm pretty excited about the new plan because it's different enough that I think I'll pay more attention than I might have otherwise.
> 
> Anyway, wanted to say Hi before I started tackling the last 100 pages, I'm sure there are some good things in there!
> 
> Rachel



Welcome Rachel!!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

N&B'smom said:


> So....I heard the whole deal about the new program today.  The leader also told us the first two weeks she did it she gained 1.5 lbs BOTH weeks.  Apparently the other leader gained 8lbs.    I'd rather them NOT share that, it doesn't exactly make me jump for joy to do it.  I will say she then followed it up by saying she hadn't done it right.    I don't know...I think I would just rather not have heard that little tidbit.






CdnBuzzFan said:


> I had my weigh-in today.  I'm down 2.2  .  I finally ended the eat-a-thon and snacked on lots of fruit and added lots of vegetables to lunch and dinner this week.  I think that helped me feel fuller longer so I wasn't grabbing for the high points foods between meals.



Shelby--this was the post I made after my first week on Points Plus back in September.  I lost 2.2 pounds.  After that week, I got way off track and gained but that was my fault, not the fault of the Points Plus program.  It will work if you work at it.  Dont let that leader's story discourage you.  She couldn't have been following the program and should not have told you that story.


----------



## corinnak

N&B'smom said:


> You know how it is the first week...you always lose a bit more.
> 
> So....I heard the whole deal about the new program today.  The leader also told us the first two weeks she did it she gained 1.5 lbs BOTH weeks.  Apparently the other leader gained 8lbs.    I'd rather them NOT share that, it doesn't exactly make me jump for joy to do it.  I will say she then followed it up by saying she hadn't done it right.    I don't know...I think I would just rather not have heard that little tidbit.



Yes, she probably should have kept that to herself!! I guess that even leaders have a learning curve, though.  That's probably why they had to start on the new program a few months.  The leaders I've heard talk about it all say that they've lost at least a few pounds without really trying to.  



Worfiedoodles said:


> I don't know whether to post this or not, I may jinx myself -- since starting PointsPlus on Monday, I have lost 7 lbs!
> 
> Some of that is TOM, some of that is not really doing anything with much effort for a long time -- this was essentially a week 1 for me. Plus, I swear my body doesn't like it when I reach a certain point and is "predisposed" to get rid of those pounds quickly, if I make any effort. 7 down, 40 to go
> 
> Maria



Wowie Wow, Maria!  What a great start to the new program for you!!!  Do not worry about the 40 to go - one day at a time. You'll get there.




Dreamer & Wisher said:


> At the meeting I went to this past Sunday the Leader also told us she gained weight the first week as well, but she told us why.  She had been a lifetime member so long she found it hard to eat more points and would find she had a lot of points leftover at the end of the day, so she would eat chips!  Ooops!  Then she said "Don't eat Chips!"
> 
> Congratulations to all the losers!




OMG - "Don't eat Chips!!"  That's kind of funny.  On the other hand, it seems strange that if she was eating within her points+, that the fact they were in chips would make that much of a difference.  I thought we were supposed to "treat yourself."  



Dreamer & Wisher said:


> I have a long time friend who joined WW this summer, she has lost 30 pounds so far and is working on about 15 more to lose.  Today she went to her meeting to find out about the new program.  She is nursing her baby still and can't find any information about her daily points while nursing.  I looked through my materials, and on the WW website for information about nursing moms and I couldn't find anything either.  She asked the receptionist about it when she weighed in and the receptionist said the information was in the getting started book.  But we couldn't find it.  Her Daily Points Target is 29. (the minimum)



I know that you got an answer to this, but I wanted to point out that at my meeting, they have a little rack of info sheets set up with pages for Vegetarians, Young People, Gluten-Free and I think there was one for Nursing Moms in there.  I agree it is strange not having that info in the getting started book.  It's been in the general info in the past.  




As for me, it's been a wild and wooly week.  I've been helping out with the last minute push on the scenery for a play that opened yesterday and so I spent LONG days painting a checkerboard floor, hurrying to get things done in time, forgetting to eat lunch and relying on Luna bars and that sort of thing a little tooo much.  Painting a checkerboard floor involves doing about a gazillion squats, so I did count it as "low" intensity activity.  Not that I used those points.

On the old plan, I was a big proponent of using the 35, especially as my dailies went under 20 points.  The past week, most days I have ended up at or near 29 or 30 and given the "free fruit" haven't felt a real need for the "extra" 49 or the pile of AP.  

I had a loss of 1.8 this past week, which puts me .2 from my "Magic Number."  I have been in my WW goal range for a long time now, but had gotten above my own preferred weight.  I'm almost back to it now.  

That being said, I realized that I do feel a little like the rug is out from under me.  My usual "safe" foods are no longer necessarily so "safe" and I don't know what things are off the top of my head, nor what it takes to get to 29 on a normal day.  Still adjusting, I guess.


----------



## The Running Ann

Dreamer & Wisher said:


> Starting the new program is a great fresh start, it forces me to measure and track more accurately.
> QUOTE]
> 
> I think this is an excellent point.  I have used the Online Tools exclusively for a couple of years.  While I have used it mostly as maintenance for the last six months or so, I have started tracking again with the new points in an effort to lose five pounds (tracking during the holidays helps me keep from going crazy).  I think that, because there is a change, I have more easily gotten back into loss mode.
> 
> The new way should be ideal for me since I have always used a pretty good percentage of my points on fruit - but I will still have to keep this in check since I could easily eat to much in this category.
> 
> With the new system, I have had to do a lot of recalculating, which has kept my thoughts on the program and has forced me to rethink about what I eat as low point options.  I will have to re-evaluate my wine, skinny cow ice cream sandwiches, and Fiber One.  Those things are now more "costly."  Also, I can no longer look at the calorie and fiber content and estimate the points.
> 
> Although I think that 29 points seems indulgent to me at this point, I guess time will tell!  It is all math and chemistry anyway (or at least I think / hope it is)!


----------



## Princess_Pris85

Hello everyone! 

I would love to join this thread since maybe it'll help keep me more motivated to sticking with my weight loss plan. 

I started Weight Watchers (all online stuff) back in June 2009. I wasn't very good at keeping track of my point usage and stopped WW within a few months. I started back up on August 13, 2010 with a goal of losing 20 pounds. So far, I've lost 10 pounds and I'm having the hardest time with these last 10. The past few weeks I haven't lost a pound and in fact, I've gained about 1-2 lbs. So here I am - going to keep better track of my eating and get rid of those pesky 10 pounds!

So - just wanted to introduce myself and I look forward to participating in this discussion. Best of luck to you all


----------



## sjms71

Princess_Pris85 said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I would love to join this thread since maybe it'll help keep me more motivated to sticking with my weight loss plan.
> 
> I started Weight Watchers (all online stuff) back in June 2009. I wasn't very good at keeping track of my point usage and stopped WW within a few months. I started back up on August 13, 2010 with a goal of losing 20 pounds. So far, I've lost 10 pounds and I'm having the hardest time with these last 10. The past few weeks I haven't lost a pound and in fact, I've gained about 1-2 lbs. So here I am - going to keep better track of my eating and get rid of those pesky 10 pounds!
> 
> So - just wanted to introduce myself and I look forward to participating in this discussion. Best of luck to you all



Hey Pris, WELCOME.  Just hang in there I'm finding myself the last 16lbs are not coming off as easy as the first 55.  But stick with it you'll do it.  A lot of us are really hoping the new plan makes the difference.  Also, sometimes you need to change things up, different foods and different exercise routine.  Hang in there.


----------



## Worfiedoodles

Good Morning!

My goal today is to post something on every thread I'm subscribed to, since I seem to be behind...I also have a certain pm buddy I owe a response (yes, that's you, *Corinna*!). 

I'm off to a good start today. I ran 4M, and I had a banana for breakfast. Yum! I had forgotten how much I enjoy them, and how satisfying they are. I know it seems crazy I just stopped eating them, but I did....

We went grocery shopping last night and I picked up bananas, grapes, apples, clementines and a pineapple! I am loving this fruit 

*sjms71* -- I think you are absolutely right, shaking things up is a great thing. I need to be reminded I need to focus on weight loss, and having to learn a new plan has that effect! 

 Princess Pris 85! I am pretty new to this thread, too. Looks like there's plenty of great Chat!

*TheRunningAnn* -- you know, I hadn't really thought about it that way, but this is the first time in a few years where I am consciously, actively, trying to lose weight during the holidays, as opposed to trying desperately to hold onto my loss from earlier in the year. And funny thing, I'm actually excited about it! So glad WW didn't wait until January to release this program! 

*Corinna* -- That is a great loss for someone who is at goal! You are going to be exactly where you want very quickly, and I am so proud of you for maintaining a whole year (we're not counting vacation lbs, they come and go!) You are my inspiration and my role model -- but I think you know that! 

Ok, back to the housework. I stayed home from church today to get things done, so I'd better hit the kitchen and keep the  going!

Maria


----------



## sjms71

You guys are just too funny with the banana thing, .


----------



## Worfiedoodles

sjms71 said:


> You guys are just too funny with the banana thing, .



I know, you'd think we'd rediscovered chocolate!  

Maria


----------



## Sandi

Worfiedoodles said:


> I know, you'd think we'd rediscovered chocolate!
> 
> Maria



So true!  I really did exclude bananas because of the 2 point value under the old system.  I was an apple girl.  This week, I've enjoyed all kinds of fruit, including apples and bananas.  It's so much fun.  I know no one ever got fat eating too much fruit, but I'm getting a little worried . . .


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

Sandi said:


> So true!  I really did exclude bananas because of the 2 point value under the old system.  I was an apple girl.  This week, I've enjoyed all kinds of fruit, including apples and bananas.  It's so much fun.  I know no one ever got fat eating too much fruit, but I'm getting a little worried . . .



I still ate bananas but I used to search for the shortest ones.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

I overcame to hurtles today!  (so far anyway....)  We went to Costco after church this morning and I didn't eat any of the free samples AND I went to a cookie exchange this afternoon and just ate from the fruit tray.  That was hard.  There were lots of wonderful looking cookies there.  I put most of them in the freezer when I got home so I can forget about them.  

I saw my WW Leader at Costco -- she was nibbling!


----------



## Sandi

CdnBuzzFan said:


> I overcame to hurtles today!  (so far anyway....)  We went to Costco after church this morning and I didn't eat any of the free samples AND I went to a cookie exchange this afternoon and just ate from the fruit tray.  That was hard.  There were lots of wonderful looking cookies there.  I put most of them in the freezer when I got home so I can forget about them.
> 
> I saw my WW Leader at Costco -- she was nibbling!



Hey, that is a fabulous success.  As my husband asks me, "do you feel superior now?"  You should!  You are stronger than anyone else.  Good work.

(My DD16 made cookies yesterday for her group of friends going to the Winter Formal.  I made it through the entire day, but crashed at about 10:30 p.m. while waiting for her to come home -- 90 minutes later.  Had 4 delicious chocolate peanut butter chip cookies.  Counted them and moved on.  Those cookies are dangerous.  Hope yours stays safely in your freezer.)


----------



## sjms71

CdnBuzzFan said:


> I overcame to hurtles today!  (so far anyway....)  We went to Costco after church this morning and I didn't eat any of the free samples AND I went to a cookie exchange this afternoon and just ate from the fruit tray.  That was hard.  There were lots of wonderful looking cookies there.  I put most of them in the freezer when I got home so I can forget about them.
> 
> I saw my WW Leader at Costco -- she was nibbling!



Wow, I am very proud of you, I don't know if I could have made it through the cookie exchange,  Costco yes (although I love Costco).  It's funny a friend of mine goes to Costco every Sunday after church, well her girls know to eat up while they are walking around cause that's their lunch.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

Sandi said:


> Hey, that is a fabulous success.  As my husband asks me, "do you feel superior now?"  You should!  You are stronger than anyone else.  Good work.





sjms71 said:


> Wow, I am very proud of you, I don't know if I could have made it through the cookie exchange,  Costco yes (although I love Costco).  It's funny a friend of mine goes to Costco every Sunday after church, well her girls know to eat up while they are walking around cause that's their lunch.


----------



## sjms71

Hope everyone is doing ok.............been quiet on here today .  I had a good weekend food wise really working this new program.  Almost can't wait till Thursday's weigh in.  Been busy decorating my house for Christmas.  My niece was selling tubs of cookie dough for a fundraiser for school.  Well, I made the chocolate chips I bought for the kids today. Looked to see what the calories were before I decided whether it was worth tast testing.  Well, 110  for a cookie that is 26g, which was a dang small cookie.  Needless to say I didn't have one.


----------



## Carlyzmom

I'm liking the new plan so far! I only lost 0.5 this week, BUT that's with birthday cake this weekend at my baby nephew's birthday party. I am a BIG fruit eater, so I was worried that I would eat too much, but so far, so good. My goal is just to maintain throughout the holidays. THAT will be a miracle, seeing how in all the years past, I usually gain 10 lbs.


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

CdnBuzzFan said:


> I overcame to hurtles today!  (so far anyway....)  We went to Costco after church this morning and I didn't eat any of the free samples AND I went to a cookie exchange this afternoon and just ate from the fruit tray.  That was hard.  There were lots of wonderful looking cookies there.  I put most of them in the freezer when I got home so I can forget about them.
> 
> I saw my WW Leader at Costco -- she was nibbling!


That is impressive, you deserve a Bravo!


sjms71 said:


> Hope everyone is doing ok.............been quiet on here today .  I had a good weekend food wise really working this new program.  Almost can't wait till Thursday's weigh in.  Been busy decorating my house for Christmas.  My niece was selling tubs of cookie dough for a fundraiser for school.  Well, I made the chocolate chips I bought for the kids today. Looked to see what the calories were before I decided whether it was worth tast testing.  Well, 110  for a cookie that is 26g, which was a dang small cookie.  Needless to say I didn't have one.


Good job resisting temptation!


Carlyzmom said:


> I'm liking the new plan so far! I only lost 0.5 this week, BUT that's with birthday cake this weekend at my baby nephew's birthday party. I am a BIG fruit eater, so I was worried that I would eat too much, but so far, so good. My goal is just to maintain throughout the holidays. THAT will be a miracle, seeing how in all the years past, I usually gain 10 lbs.


Keep up the good work!  I love fruit too. The new plan is wonderful to me, I feel more satisfied.  I did use some of my weekly points for a scoop of peppermint stick ice cream.  I wish I could find the lower fat Peppermint stick ice cream.


----------



## Princess_Pris85

hey everyone thanks for the welcome!

I've been trying to work out more recently. I've also tried to change up the diet a little more. I bought this yogurt-ish ranch salad dressing i really like. 2 tablespoons is only 2 points and it does wonders to a very plain salad. I'm thinking I like this plan now....haha. I agree with a PP that said that they're feeling more satisfied. I've been trying to eat one fruit before each meal and I totally feel the same way! Let's hope I feel as satisfied when I weigh in on friday. Still having trouble resisting chocolate!

hope the week is going well for all of you


----------



## Carlyzmom

Has anyone seen any of the new Points Plus Value products? None of the stores around here have them yet. Very frustrating!!!


----------



## corinnak

Worfiedoodles said:


> Good Morning!
> 
> My goal today is to post something on every thread I'm subscribed to, since I seem to be behind...I also have a certain pm buddy I owe a response (yes, that's you, *Corinna*!).
> 
> *Corinna* -- That is a great loss for someone who is at goal! You are going to be exactly where you want very quickly, and I am so proud of you for maintaining a whole year (we're not counting vacation lbs, they come and go!) You are my inspiration and my role model -- but I think you know that!



Aw, shucks, Maria - Don't worry about the PM!  I got eaten alive by a theater last week.  I'm back now!!  You're right that vacations pounds come and go.  I can't say I stopped bananas entirely - I discovered that with the online tracker that you could have a small banana for something more reasonable in the pts. department.  I must say, they are a more frequent indulgence now, though!



Carlyzmom said:


> Has anyone seen any of the new Points Plus Value products? None of the stores around here have them yet. Very frustrating!!!



Are you talking about the new bars or frozen foods or meetings materials?  They have some new bars at my meeting place, plus the old mini-bars seem to be 2 points.  I haven't seen any new SmartOnes yet.  Not sure how long it will take that division to get caught up.


----------



## slightly_obsessed

Carlyzmom said:


> Has anyone seen any of the new Points Plus Value products? None of the stores around here have them yet. Very frustrating!!!



I haven't but my leader said she thought it might take awhile for the products to come out.  But I also moved to a smaller town that doesn't seem to have a lot of WW products in the store. They did say that the the Pocket Guide has the new values for the WW products/Smart Ones listed.  Mine starts on Page 51.  Not sure if you are meetings or not, but I hope that helps someone.


----------



## Sandi

slightly_obsessed said:


> I haven't but my leader said she thought it might take awhile for the products to come out.  But I also moved to a smaller town that doesn't seem to have a lot of WW products in the store. They did say that the the Pocket Guide has the new values for the WW products/Smart Ones listed.  Mine starts on Page 51.  Not sure if you are meetings or not, but I hope that helps someone.



I, too, am waiting for the new values to be on the product itself.  What is doubly frustrating is that on some WW products, if you calculate the propoints value from the nutrition label you get one number, and if you input the product on-line, you get a different number.  I have a Smart-Ones frozen meal for lunch at least 3 times a week -- I love the convenience and low cost.  So far, I'm just defaulting to the higher value number to be safe.


----------



## Carlyzmom

I just think that people really following WW won't buy the old stuff. They need to just put the new stuff out! Oh, well, patience isn't my virtue.


----------



## natashag76

Any weigh-ins so far this week?  Mine is tomorrow and I'm curious to hear how everyone is doing.


----------



## slightly_obsessed

Sandi said:


> What is doubly frustrating is that on some WW products, if you calculate the propoints value from the nutrition label you get one number, and if you input the product on-line, you get a different number.  I have a Smart-Ones frozen meal for lunch at least 3 times a week -- I love the convenience and low cost.  So far, I'm just defaulting to the higher value number to be safe.



I didn't know that, how frustrating!  Are you seeing one point differences or more?  Those meals do make life a little easier, there's something nice about taking the guesswork out when you are busy, tired, etc.


----------



## Sandi

slightly_obsessed said:


> I didn't know that, how frustrating!  Are you seeing one point differences or more?  Those meals do make life a little easier, there's something nice about taking the guesswork out when you are busy, tired, etc.



So far the differences have only been 1 point.  Also, it's not on every product.  For example, I had the chicken parmesan for lunch today and got the same value entering the nutrition info as entering the product name (7 propoints, btw).  So that one is good.  

I will be glad when the boxes have propoints values.  I think I can suffer through the transition.


----------



## Disney Dad Canada

Just wanted to say hi to everyone. I've been struggling in WW since April, having lost only 5 pounds, but with the new Points Plus program I'm ready to start losing.

I've been told by WW Canada that the new smart phone apps will be available the week of Dec 20th to the 27th. Hopefully that will help with the new points calculations for those not carrying their books around.


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

I am having a very difficult day. Something terrible happened to my little niece, which her mother could have prevented.  I am worried about my niece and her little sister and their safety.

This is making me want to eat, so far I have been okay points wise, I would like to go walking but I have to stay home with my kids, hubby is at work and it is oh so cold outside.  My son is running a fever.  It is just too much stress.


----------



## sjms71

Dreamer & Wisher said:


> I am having a very difficult day. Something terrible happened to my little niece, which her mother could have prevented.  I am worried about my niece and her little sister and their safety.
> 
> This is making me want to eat, so far I have been okay points wise, I would like to go walking but I have to stay home with my kids, hubby is at work and it is oh so cold outside.  My son is running a fever.  It is just too much stress.



Nancy, hang in there.  I hope your niece is ok.  I know it's hard, but try not to stress eat.  It does no good to anyone especially you.


----------



## sjms71

I was trying to do some research on when the new products will be out and I came across this:
http://www.eatyourbest.com/products/productsearch/searchresults.aspx?t=advanced&i=&c=no&p=no&pp=no


----------



## Sandi

Disney Dad Canada said:


> Just wanted to say hi to everyone. I've been struggling in WW since April, having lost only 5 pounds, but with the new Points Plus program I'm ready to start losing.
> 
> I've been told by WW Canada that the new smart phone apps will be available the week of Dec 20th to the 27th. Hopefully that will help with the new points calculations for those not carrying their books around.



Hi back at you.  Maybe the new program will give you a kickstart.  

If your phone is web-enabled, I think you can access WW on-line if you have e-tools.  I have had good luck with calculating propoints on my Blackberry.


----------



## sjms71

Good Morning everyone.  Kids are off from school and I'm still getting up at the crack of dawn .  I know we have a few people weighing in today.  Can't wait to hear everyone's results.  Good luck.


----------



## robinb

I hope that the program is working for everyone!  I'm down about a pound (which is GOOD for me me ) and I just hope I can keep the weight loss until Friday.

Does anyone else get nervous a couple days before their weigh-in?


----------



## sjms71

robinb said:


> I hope that the program is working for everyone!  I'm down about a pound (which is GOOD for me me ) and I just hope I can keep the weight loss until Friday.
> 
> Does anyone else get nervous a couple days before their weigh-in?



ME , I weigh in tomorrow and I'm not going to even speculate how well or bad I'm doing as to not jinx myself


----------



## Twingle

Just wanted to wish everyone well - hope you're doing fantastic!  I went to another meeting in my area last Friday and adored the leader, she was awesome.  Unfortunately, I got a call 15 minutes into the meeting that one of my girls had gotten sick at school (Strep) and had to leave immediately, and I'm only going to weigh in this week because of a music concert during the meeting time.  Hopefully next week I'll be able to stay for the full 30/45 minutes!

I'm enjoying the plan so far - love that I'm *actually* getting all my daily servings of fruits and veggies in, but I seriously need to give up my Starbucks habit - 11 points for just coffee is not going to be helpful with my weight loss!

Have a great week, WW buddies.


----------



## robinb

Twingle said:


> I'm enjoying the plan so far - love that I'm *actually* getting all my daily servings of fruits and veggies in, but I seriously need to give up my Starbucks habit - 11 points for just coffee is not going to be helpful with my weight loss!


What's 11 points at Starbucks?  Maybe you can make some changed to whatever it is to be a little better for you.  I treat myself to a grande skinny (non-fat milk) sugar-free vanilla latte after my meeting when I lose weight and that's only 3 points.

Speaking of points ... I just ate one of my usual breakfast "staples" this morning for the first time under the PP program.  My 1.5 cup serving of Bob's Red Mill 10-grain hot cereal was SEVEN points.  Yikes.  I didn't think it would be that bad since it has a lot of fiber and protein.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

sjms71 said:


> Good Morning everyone.  Kids are off from school and I'm still getting up at the crack of dawn .  I know we have a few people weighing in today.  Can't wait to hear everyone's results.  Good luck.



Dawn doesn't crack very early anymore!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

Carlyzmom said:


> Has anyone seen any of the new Points Plus Value products? None of the stores around here have them yet. Very frustrating!!!



I haven't seen any up here yet either.  One of the grocery stores that I went to this morning had all of the WW frozen foods on sale so maybe the changes are on their way.





Disney Dad Canada said:


> Just wanted to say hi to everyone. I've been struggling in WW since April, having lost only 5 pounds, but with the new Points Plus program I'm ready to start losing.



Welcome Disney Dad!  You and I are practically neighbours.  I hope you find success on the new program.  





Dreamer & Wisher said:


> I am having a very difficult day. Something terrible happened to my little niece, which her mother could have prevented.  I am worried about my niece and her little sister and their safety.
> 
> This is making me want to eat, so far I have been okay points wise, I would like to go walking but I have to stay home with my kids, hubby is at work and it is oh so cold outside.  My son is running a fever.  It is just too much stress.



I hope your day is better today and that things improve for you nieces.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

Weighed in today.  After the sacrifices that I made on Sunday, I expected a whole lot more than 0.4!  But I'll take it.

Good luck to everyone else this week!  It will be good to see how everybody did after the first week on the program.   

This is the first week for Canada.  One lady in my meeting today was soooo ticked off that her $50 food scale was now obsolete and that points values for some foods were going to go up.  She said that she wasn't going to buy a calculator and would probably quit.  I really hope she gives the new plan a chance.

The song, "Christmas Shoes" was just on the radio.  I can finally listen to that song without crying! 

17 more sleeps...


----------



## cepmom

CdnBuzzFan said:


> Weighed in today.  After the sacrifices that I made on Sunday, I expected a whole lot more than 0.4!  But I'll take it.
> 
> Good luck to everyone else this week!  It will be good to see how everybody did after the first week on the program.
> 
> *This is the first week for Canada.  One lady in my meeting today was soooo ticked off that her $50 food scale was now obsolete and that points values for some foods were going to go up.  She said that she wasn't going to buy a calculator and would probably quit.  I really hope she gives the new plan a chance.*
> The song, "Christmas Shoes" was just on the radio.  I can finally listen to that song without crying!
> 
> 17 more sleeps...



We have had alot of this also...I hope the rest of your launch week is going well! I've been working like a mad woman since our launch and I'll be glad when this week is over! 

Good job on your loss!!


----------



## Sandi

Had my WI at noon and I was down 1.6 pounds.  I was very happy considering I had some initial challenges with the new program.  

On the first two days, I had extra points left at the end of the day (4 and 5, respectively).  Then, I wound up using all 49 of the extra points -- which I never would have guessed I would.  Plus I had to use 2 of my activity points and those are points I've never used in the past.  All those points and I didn't have to count fruit.  I thought I was doomed.

Alas, as my WW leader says "trust the program, it works."

Looking forward to hearing from everyone else.  So far, we're down 2 for the day!


----------



## sjms71

CdnBuzzFan said:


> Weighed in today.  After the sacrifices that I made on Sunday, I expected a whole lot more than 0.4!  But I'll take it.
> 
> Good luck to everyone else this week!  It will be good to see how everybody did after the first week on the program.
> 
> This is the first week for Canada.  One lady in my meeting today was soooo ticked off that her $50 food scale was now obsolete and that points values for some foods were going to go up.  She said that she wasn't going to buy a calculator and would probably quit.  I really hope she gives the new plan a chance.
> 
> The song, "Christmas Shoes" was just on the radio.  I can finally listen to that song without crying!
> 
> 17 more sleeps...



.4 two sticks of butter off the toosh .  I was kind of ticked about my food scale too so I get it, will I let if stop me, no way, It will just make me do another step after a weight my food to figure out my points.  Heck maybe I'll burn an extra calorie while doing it . 



Sandi said:


> Had my WI at noon and I was down 1.6 pounds.  I was very happy considering I had some initial challenges with the new program.
> 
> On the first two days, I had extra points left at the end of the day (4 and 5, respectively).  Then, I wound up using all 49 of the extra points -- which I never would have guessed I would.  Plus I had to use 2 of my activity points and those are points I've never used in the past.  All those points and I didn't have to count fruit.  I thought I was doomed.
> 
> Alas, as my WW leader says "trust the program, it works."
> 
> Looking forward to hearing from everyone else.  So far, we're down 2 for the day!



Awesome job girl.  Your big  5k is coming up, are ya ready for it.  All I know it's been FREEZING here in NC so I can't imagine running outside in MI in this weather.  So, just for that you get .


----------



## Sandi

sjms71 said:


> Awesome job girl.  Your big  5k is coming up, are ya ready for it.  All I know it's been FREEZING here in NC so I can't imagine running outside in MI in this weather.  So, just for that you get .



Yeah, the "Jingle Belle" race is on Saturday morning.  You are doing a good job of keeping track of me!  I guess there is no backing out now.  

600 women are registered.  I know a few of those women aren't running on Saturday -- it was a pleasant, autumn day when we signed up and now, well, it's 27 degrees; that would be -3 for my Canadian friends.  The forecast for Saturday is light snow and we should hit the freezing mark -- that will be a heat wave!  I have a meeting tonight for those of us who have never done a race.  I'm a little nervous, but I'm determined.


----------



## sjms71

Sandi said:


> Yeah, the "Jingle Belle" race is on Saturday morning.  You are doing a good job of keeping track of me!  I guess there is no backing out now.
> 
> 600 women are registered.  I know a few of those women aren't running on Saturday -- it was a pleasant, autumn day when we signed up and now, well, it's 27 degrees; that would be -3 for my Canadian friends.  The forecast for Saturday is light snow and we should hit the freezing mark -- that will be a heat wave!  I have a meeting tonight for those of us who have never done a race.  I'm a little nervous, but I'm determined.



LOL, I promise I'm not stalker, you won't see me at the finishline .  I just am so inspired by anyone who has the stamina and determination to do a 5k, half, full or triathlon.  Good luck and try to stay warm.


----------



## mrzrich

sjms71 said:


> LOL, I promise I'm not stalker, you won't see me at the finishline .  I just am so inspired by anyone who has the stamina and determination to do a 5k, half, full or triathlon.  Good luck and try to stay warm.



Did you see Biggest Loser last night?  Its so hard to remember that a few short months ago those guys were 300 and 400 pounds.  I can't imagine running a marathon in 4 months!


----------



## Princess_Pris85

i definitely get anxious right before a weigh in! Especially when I weigh myself 2 days before and I see that I've lost some weight - i just want to write down that number as my "weight loss for the week" number.

Question for all of you - do you end up using all of your weekly points? I mean, even when I only had 35, I felt like that was A LOT of points to use up and I didn't really notice a difference in weight loss when I stayed away from using them or when I dug pretty deeply into them. 

Also, do you ever find yourself using up your activities points?


----------



## sjms71

mrzrich said:


> Did you see Biggest Loser last night?  Its so hard to remember that a few short months ago those guys were 300 and 400 pounds.  I can't imagine running a marathon in 4 months!



I wasn't able to watch the entire thing but caught bits and pieces of it.  As I was watching it I was amazed at how far they have come!!  I guess when I was a kid and in HS, I ran track and cross country.  Maybe that is why I'm in awe of runners .


----------



## slightly_obsessed

*Dreamer & Wisher*  I hope your day was better today and that your niece and her sister are ok.  I'm completely an emotional eater as well and even though I know it doesn't help me.

Today was my weigh in day, and it was fantastic!  I lost 6.0lbs!    I was pretty surprised.  My new leader told me she didn't want to see that kind of weight loss every week, which I completely understand.   But since I haven't been following the plan for the last several weeks it's definately like week one and a cleansing of the system for me.  She kind of made me feel like I'd done something wrong and I almost offered to show her my tracker to prove I had been eating 

LOVE the new plan.  On the old plan I had a hard time getting my dairy as it's not my favorite but with this new plan I have found it incredibly easy to get the dairy with out feeling like it was a "waste."

Hope everyone is having a great week!


----------



## mrzrich

Home from WI.  Lost 3 lbs! 

 My leader had to do the getting started meeting all over again because so many people simply "Did their own thing this week"  blending the old program with the new.  Still there are members refusing to spend the $5 on a calculator.  One lady kept saying over and over "How do you figure out the points for something that isn't in the book?"   The leader kept telling her she needed e-tools or a calculator.  Still at the end of the meeting the lady left, shaking her head, still not understanding.

I tried to updated WW mobile, and synched my ipod to the new program, but when I start it up, it keeps saying I have to go online and update my WW account. Anyone else have this issue?


In my quest for 16 lbs in 16 Weeks

Week 1 up 4.4 
Week 2 Down 4.6
Week 3 Down 0.2
Week 4 Down 3.2
Week 5 Down 1.2
Week 6 Down 2.2
Week 7 Down 1.4
Week 8 UP 1 
Week 9 UP .8
Week 10 Down 3.4
Week 11 Down 1.6
Week 12 Missed meeting
Week 13 Up 1
Week 14 Down 3!

14 week total Down 13.6, 3 weeks to go!


----------



## sjms71

slightly_obsessed said:


> *Dreamer & Wisher*  I hope your day was better today and that your niece and her sister are ok.  I'm completely an emotional eater as well and even though I know it doesn't help me.
> 
> Today was my weigh in day, and it was fantastic!  I lost 6.0lbs!    I was pretty surprised.  My new leader told me she didn't want to see that kind of weight loss every week, which I completely understand.   But since I haven't been following the plan for the last several weeks it's definately like week one and a cleansing of the system for me.  She kind of made me feel like I'd done something wrong and I almost offered to show her my tracker to prove I had been eating
> 
> LOVE the new plan.  On the old plan I had a hard time getting my dairy as it's not my favorite but with this new plan I have found it incredibly easy to get the dairy with out feeling like it was a "waste."
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great week!



Great Job.  I don't think you could  have lost 6lbs even if you didn't eat, so just work the program and let nature take it's course.  



mrzrich said:


> Home from WI.  Lost 3 lbs!
> 
> My leader had to do the getting started meeting all over again because so many people simply "Did their own thing this week"  blending the old program with the new.  Still there are members refusing to spend the $5 on a calculator.  One lady kept saying over and over "How do you figure out the points for something that isn't in the book?"   The leader kept telling her she needed e-tools or a calculator.  Still at the end of the meeting the lady left, shaking her head, still not understanding.
> 
> I tried to updated WW mobile, and synched my ipod to the new program, but when I start it up, it keeps saying I have to go online and update my WW account. Anyone else have this issue?
> 
> 
> In my quest for 16 lbs in 16 Weeks
> 
> Week 1 up 4.4
> Week 2 Down 4.6
> Week 3 Down 0.2
> Week 4 Down 3.2
> Week 5 Down 1.2
> Week 6 Down 2.2
> Week 7 Down 1.4
> Week 8 UP 1
> Week 9 UP .8
> Week 10 Down 3.4
> Week 11 Down 1.6
> Week 12 Missed meeting
> Week 13 Up 1
> Week 14 Down 3!
> 
> 14 week total Down 13.6, 3 weeks to go!



 You  can totally do this 2.5lbs to go!!!


----------



## mrzrich

sjms71 said:


> You  can totally do this 2.5lbs to go!!!




Did I mention I leave for WDW after work tomorrow.

I'll try my best, only for a long weekend, and NO MEAL PLAN!  So hopefully I'll choose fruit over butterfinger cupcakes!


----------



## sjms71

mrzrich said:


> Did I mention I leave for WDW after work tomorrow.
> 
> I'll try my best, only for a long weekend, and NO MEAL PLAN!  So hopefully I'll choose fruit over butterfinger cupcakes!



Noooooo, you did not mention it .  I'm sure you'll do fine, it's only a weekend how much trouble can you get into .  We were suppose to leave this weekend but, we are going in March instead.  Have a great time.


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

Princess_Pris85 said:


> i definitely get anxious right before a weigh in! Especially when I weigh myself 2 days before and I see that I've lost some weight - i just want to write down that number as my "weight loss for the week" number.
> 
> Question for all of you - do you end up using all of your weekly points? I mean, even when I only had 35, I felt like that was A LOT of points to use up and I didn't really notice a difference in weight loss when I stayed away from using them or when I dug pretty deeply into them.
> 
> Also, do you ever find yourself using up your activities points?


I use up all my weekly points and I frequently eat the activity points that I have earned.


slightly_obsessed said:


> *Dreamer & Wisher*  I hope your day was better today and that your niece and her sister are ok.  I'm completely an emotional eater as well and even though I know it doesn't help me.
> 
> Today was my weigh in day, and it was fantastic!  I lost 6.0lbs!    I was pretty surprised.  My new leader told me she didn't want to see that kind of weight loss every week, which I completely understand.   But since I haven't been following the plan for the last several weeks it's definately like week one and a cleansing of the system for me.  She kind of made me feel like I'd done something wrong and I almost offered to show her my tracker to prove I had been eating
> 
> LOVE the new plan.  On the old plan I had a hard time getting my dairy as it's not my favorite but with this new plan I have found it incredibly easy to get the dairy with out feeling like it was a "waste."
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great week!


Today has been better, I have done a good job tracking and I did my weight lifting work out from the Weight Watchers Website.  I am still really angry about what happened to my niece, but since she is on DH's side of the family they are not interested in my opinion.  Hopefully the police will prosecute the person who hurt her.

Congratulations on the weight loss!


mrzrich said:


> Home from WI.  Lost 3 lbs!
> 
> My leader had to do the getting started meeting all over again because so many people simply "Did their own thing this week"  blending the old program with the new.  Still there are members refusing to spend the $5 on a calculator.  One lady kept saying over and over "How do you figure out the points for something that isn't in the book?"   The leader kept telling her she needed e-tools or a calculator.  Still at the end of the meeting the lady left, shaking her head, still not understanding.
> 
> I tried to updated WW mobile, and synched my ipod to the new program, but when I start it up, it keeps saying I have to go online and update my WW account. Anyone else have this issue?
> 
> 
> In my quest for 16 lbs in 16 Weeks
> 
> Week 1 up 4.4
> Week 2 Down 4.6
> Week 3 Down 0.2
> Week 4 Down 3.2
> Week 5 Down 1.2
> Week 6 Down 2.2
> Week 7 Down 1.4
> Week 8 UP 1
> Week 9 UP .8
> Week 10 Down 3.4
> Week 11 Down 1.6
> Week 12 Missed meeting
> Week 13 Up 1
> Week 14 Down 3!
> 
> 14 week total Down 13.6, 3 weeks to go!


Looks like you are getting close to that goal!


mrzrich said:


> Did I mention I leave for WDW after work tomorrow.
> 
> I'll try my best, only for a long weekend, and NO MEAL PLAN!  So hopefully I'll choose fruit over butterfinger cupcakes!



Be careful in Disney.  I think going without the dining plan is a good idea.  When we were there in October I used the Nutrition Information on the package of a Mickey Bar, it was 8 points using the old formula!

There is a really good grilled vegetable sandwich at Restaurantasaurus in the Animal Kingdom!


----------



## slightly_obsessed

mrzrich said:


> Home from WI.  Lost 3 lbs!



Congrats on the weight loss!  Hope you have fun in WDW, just not too much fun.  




sjms71 said:


> Great Job.  I don't think you could  have lost 6lbs even if you didn't eat, so just work the program and let nature take it's course.



Thank you!  That's good advice to go by!  I think I was so excited that she was concerned that I would be disappointed if every week didn't work out like that.  Which I know it won't, I am more used to the 1 lb loss per week. I trust the program completely.



Dreamer & Wisher said:


> I use up all my weekly points and I frequently eat the activity points that I have earned.
> 
> Today has been better, I have done a good job tracking and I did my weight lifting work out from the Weight Watchers Website.  I am still really angry about what happened to my niece, but since she is on DH's side of the family they are not interested in my opinion.  Hopefully the police will prosecute the person who hurt her.
> 
> Congratulations on the weight loss!



Glad today was better and thank you.


----------



## Mermaid02

Weigh in Day for me today..... -2   I really like the new plan!! I'm down -6 since they rolled out the new program!


----------



## sjms71

Mermaid02 said:


> Weigh in Day for me today..... -2   I really like the new plan!! I'm down -6 since they rolled out the new program!




Great job on the 2 lbs. this week.


----------



## robinb

slightly_obsessed said:


> Today was my weigh in day, and it was fantastic!  I lost 6.0lbs!


Wow!  That is really great .



mrzrich said:


> Home from WI.  Lost 3 lbs!
> {snip}
> 14 week total Down 13.6, 3 weeks to go!





mrzrich said:


> Did I mention I leave for WDW after work tomorrow.


You are *almost* there.  As long as you don't go hog wild at WDW you will be fine .  Have a great time and report back what worked for you.


Mermaid02 said:


> Weigh in Day for me today..... -2   I really like the new plan!! I'm down -6 since they rolled out the new program!


A big whoo-hooo to you!!


We're leaving for a bi-coastal trip to WDW _and _DL next week and I  have the joy of eating out for 2 1/2 weeks.  We're sticking with the first part of our Florida trip and tacking on a trip to DL and the Rose Bowl to the end of it .  I love, Love, LOVE Disneyland.  It's my favorite of all the parks and I have been to all of them.  At least I'm coming home  on a Sunday and I'll have until Friday to get rid of the immediate  travel water weight gain.  Just as I suspected, I am close in weight to  where I was when I left for WDW in August.  It took me THAT LONG to lose  my WDW free dining weight ... I lose really, really slowly.   Thank goodness I'm not on free dining this time around!


----------



## Sandi

robinb said:


> We're leaving for a bi-coastal trip to WDW _and _DL next week and I  have the joy of eating out for 2 1/2 weeks.  We're sticking with the first part of our Florida trip and tacking on a trip to DL and the Rose Bowl to the end of it .  I love, Love, LOVE Disneyland.  It's my favorite of all the parks and I have been to all of them.  At least I'm coming home  on a Sunday and I'll have until Friday to get rid of the immediate  travel water weight gain.  Just as I suspected, I am close in weight to  where I was when I left for WDW in August.  It took me THAT LONG to lose  my WDW free dining weight ... I lose really, really slowly.   Thank goodness I'm not on free dining this time around!



First, I am SOOOOOO jealous.

Second, I think you'll find that not doing the dining plan will make a huge difference for you.  I always felt obligated to eat some or all of the dessert that came with the meal because it was "included."  I gained weight at WDW in April when we had the dining plan and lost weight at WDW in August when we didn't have dining.


----------



## N&B'smom

Dreamer & Wisher said:


> I am having a very difficult day. Something terrible happened to my little niece, which her mother could have prevented.  I am worried about my niece and her little sister and their safety.



I'm so sorry.    I hope she is okay.

Just trying to catch up a bit, I have been doing my WW but haven't been on here to post.   My next weigh in is tomorrow!  I'm not too optimistic...doing fine with my points but unable to reach my 29 points!  I'd just be eating for the sake of eating!


----------



## robinb

Does anyone own the WW food scale?  If so, how did the points calculator work on it?  Was it useful?  I just realized that my food scale is broken and I need a new one.  If the calculating PlusPoints is useful, then I'll spend the extra money on an official WW one.  If not, then I just go to BB&B and get one with my ubiquitous 20% off coupon.


----------



## mrzrich

I have the old scale. The point calculator was a nice feature before the change to PP.  For example if I wanted to eat 2 points worth of chips I could put the NI in and put a handful of chips on the scale.  I would go up to 3 points and then remove chips till the scale read 2 points.  I always got a few more than the package said a serving size was.


----------



## sjms71

Had my weigh in today and....I'm down 1.8lbs. I'm very happy with that after struggling for a few months.  Will I say it's the new program.  Well, I hope so but will give it another week or two before I say for sure.  Opinions were mixed at the meeting, some people love the new program and some were not happy at all.  So, we will see.  All I have to say is it worked for me this week. 

8lbs in 9 weeks 

Week 1: -1.4
Week 2:no meeting
Week 3: -.4
Week 4: Thanksgiving
Week 5: -.2
Week 6: -1.8

Total 3.8 Three weeks and 4.2 to go, possible?  We will see .


----------



## mnrhannah07

SO.......I DID IT!! I finally built up enough courage to go to my first meeting tonight..I intended on going last week but life got in the way so I made sure I went today, actually almost didn't go tonight either cause it started to snow pretty bad when it was time to leave! Any who, I went, weighed in, got depressed and then made myself feel better cause that was the whole reason for going...My 5% goal is 10 pounds which seems pretty doable, so let the journey begin!


----------



## Sandi

mnrhannah07 said:


> SO.......I DID IT!! I finally built up enough courage to go to my first meeting tonight..I intended on going last week but life got in the way so I made sure I went today, actually almost didn't go tonight either cause it started to snow pretty bad when it was time to leave! Any who, I went, weighed in, got depressed and then made myself feel better cause that was the whole reason for going...My 5% goal is 10 pounds which seems pretty doable, so let the journey begin!



Congratulations on taking that first step.  Don't get down on yourself -- take each day one at a time.  Whenever you need a boost up, check in with this thread.  Everyone is helpful and supportive.  Good luck on your journey.


----------



## sjms71

mnrhannah07 said:


> SO.......I DID IT!! I finally built up enough courage to go to my first meeting tonight..I intended on going last week but life got in the way so I made sure I went today, actually almost didn't go tonight either cause it started to snow pretty bad when it was time to leave! Any who, I went, weighed in, got depressed and then made myself feel better cause that was the whole reason for going...My 5% goal is 10 pounds which seems pretty doable, so let the journey begin!



Good for you!!!  This is a very hard time of year, food wise especially, and the fact you got, as you said the courage to go to your first meeting during this time is awesome.  Like Sandi said don't be down on yourself.  You should be proud of yourself and I hope excited.  As we all can agree on here it isn't easy and some weeks are harder than others but you can do it!!!  We will help you if you need us .


----------



## robinb

mnrhannah07 said:


> SO.......I DID IT!! I finally built up enough courage to go to my first meeting tonight..I intended on going last week but life got in the way so I made sure I went today, actually almost didn't go tonight either cause it started to snow pretty bad when it was time to leave! Any who, I went, weighed in, got depressed and then made myself feel better cause that was the whole reason for going...My 5% goal is 10 pounds which seems pretty doable, so let the journey begin!


Congratulations!  And kudos for you going out in that storm!  I got home around 5:00 and tucked myself in for the night.


----------



## mnrhannah07

thanks for all the words of encouragement ladies! It really does warm my heart to know I have more support besides my loving husband and wacky W.W leader!!  

Like I posted before, I did weight watchers in high school with my mother and it was alot easier then due to the fact that she shopped, made lunches and dinner!!!! ((I sure do miss those days!!!)) Well, now she does all her W.W online and doesn't do meetings so I am all on my own. I say it like that because when I first started thinking about going back, its simple to say "I'm going to do it". But when it came to actually going I all of a sudden got this wave of nerves that took over me and was truly thinking of backing out all together. I sucked it up, went to the meeting and really enjoyed myself. NOW comes the hard part, not starting a diet but learning how to change my lifestyle!

Once again, thanks again for being so pleasant!!


----------



## daisy2

Made it thru the first week of the new program.  I struggled a lot with trying to figure out the new points.  I wasn't sure if I could even do it at some points.  I worked out daily.  I ate a lot of fruits and veggies I think that helped me out a lot.  So I went to day to weigh-in I would of been happy with a pound or 2 but I lost 5 pounds and got another 5 pound star!!  So on to the next week.  Keep up the good work everyone!!


----------



## slightly_obsessed

Mermaid02 said:


> Weigh in Day for me today..... -2   I really like the new plan!! I'm down -6 since they rolled out the new program!



 Congrats!  I'm a big fan of the new program also.



robinb said:


> We're leaving for a bi-coastal trip to WDW _and _DL next week and I  have the joy of eating out for 2 1/2 weeks.  We're sticking with the first part of our Florida trip and tacking on a trip to DL and the Rose Bowl to the end of it .  I love, Love, LOVE Disneyland.  It's my favorite of all the parks and I have been to all of them.  At least I'm coming home  on a Sunday and I'll have until Friday to get rid of the immediate  travel water weight gain.  Just as I suspected, I am close in weight to  where I was when I left for WDW in August.  It took me THAT LONG to lose  my WDW free dining weight ... I lose really, really slowly.   Thank goodness I'm not on free dining this time around!



So. Jealous.  But I hope you have a fantastic time and I'm sure you will do just fine!  



N&B'smom said:


> Just trying to catch up a bit, I have been doing my WW but haven't been on here to post.   My next weigh in is tomorrow!  I'm not too optimistic...doing fine with my points but unable to reach my 29 points!  I'd just be eating for the sake of eating!



Good luck on your weigh in tomorrow.  You should talk to your leader about ways to get in those points you haven't been able to, it's really important that your body gets the nutrients it needs.  Maybe try to eat more vegetables that aren't "free" like peas or switch to high point values of items you are already eating (bread, yogurt, milk, cheese, etc).  Or maybe drink something like v8 or an extra glass of milk?  My first day on the program I had a hard time hitting the 29 points too.  



sjms71 said:


> Had my weigh in today and....I'm down 1.8lbs.
> Total 3.8 Three weeks and 4.2 to go, possible?  We will see .



Yeah!  Congrats.  I think you can make it!  Opinions were mixed at my meeting as well.  



mnrhannah07 said:


> SO.......I DID IT!! I finally built up enough courage to go to my first meeting tonight..



Great job!  It's hard to make that first step and to go out when the weather is less than ideal is awesome!   



daisy2 said:


> So I went to day to weigh-in I would of been happy with a pound or 2 but I lost 5 pounds and got another 5 pound star!!  So on to the next week.  Keep up the good work everyone!!



Nice loss!    Great job sticking with it even though you were having problems.


----------



## N&B'smom

mnrhannah07 said:


> SO.......I DID IT!! I finally built up enough courage to go to my first meeting tonight..I intended on going last week but life got in the way so I made sure I went today, actually almost didn't go tonight either cause it started to snow pretty bad when it was time to leave! Any who, I went, weighed in, got depressed and then made myself feel better cause that was the whole reason for going...My 5% goal is 10 pounds which seems pretty doable, so let the journey begin!



Congrats!!!  I'm so glad you took the first step, that's the hardest part!



daisy2 said:


> So I went to day to weigh-in I would of been happy with a pound or 2 but I lost 5 pounds and got another 5 pound star!!



That's awesome!!!  I ate lots of fruits and veggies too but sadly didn't get a good result.  



slightly_obsessed said:


> Good luck on your weigh in tomorrow.  You should talk to your leader about ways to get in those points you haven't been able to, it's really important that your body gets the nutrients it needs.  Maybe try to eat more vegetables that aren't "free" like peas or switch to high point values of items you are already eating (bread, yogurt, milk, cheese, etc).  Or maybe drink something like v8 or an extra glass of milk?  My first day on the program I had a hard time hitting the 29 points too.



I never reached 29 points no matter what I tried.  Unfortunately, I was unable to stay at today's meeting to discuss things because I had to get to work.  I will ask my leader first chance I get!

So....................today I weighed in and only lost .6....I'm seriously discouraged.  I ate at least two servings of fruit a day, veggies, WW yogurt, small portions...did everything I was supposed to do and I don't really feel like it paid off.  I'm definitely not a fan of the new program.

Like I said previously, I was one that ate a lot of fruit even when I only had 19 pts!  So adding another 10 and making fruits free isn't really a help to me.

I'm so bummed.


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

mnrhannah07 said:


> thanks for all the words of encouragement ladies! It really does warm my heart to know I have more support besides my loving husband and wacky W.W leader!!
> 
> Like I posted before, I did weight watchers in high school with my mother and it was alot easier then due to the fact that she shopped, made lunches and dinner!!!! ((I sure do miss those days!!!)) Well, now she does all her W.W online and doesn't do meetings so I am all on my own. I say it like that because when I first started thinking about going back, its simple to say "I'm going to do it". But when it came to actually going I all of a sudden got this wave of nerves that took over me and was truly thinking of backing out all together. I sucked it up, went to the meeting and really enjoyed myself. NOW comes the hard part, not starting a diet but learning how to change my lifestyle!
> 
> Once again, thanks again for being so pleasant!!





daisy2 said:


> Made it thru the first week of the new program.  I struggled a lot with trying to figure out the new points.  I wasn't sure if I could even do it at some points.  I worked out daily.  I ate a lot of fruits and veggies I think that helped me out a lot.  So I went to day to weigh-in I would of been happy with a pound or 2 but I lost 5 pounds and got another 5 pound star!!  So on to the next week.  Keep up the good work everyone!!


 Congratulations!


N&B'smom said:


> That's awesome!!!  I ate lots of fruits and veggies too but sadly didn't get a good result.
> 
> I never reached 29 points no matter what I tried.  Unfortunately, I was unable to stay at today's meeting to discuss things because I had to get to work.  I will ask my leader first chance I get!
> 
> So....................today I weighed in and only lost .6....I'm seriously discouraged.  I ate at least two servings of fruit a day, veggies, WW yogurt, small portions...did everything I was supposed to do and I don't really feel like it paid off.  I'm definitely not a fan of the new program.
> 
> Like I said previously, I was one that ate a lot of fruit even when I only had 19 pts!  So adding another 10 and making fruits free isn't really a help to me.
> 
> I'm so bummed.


  Did you eat some whole grains?  Brown Rice is 5 points plus for 1 cup? It has a lot of protein and fiber to keep you satisfied.

Could you be retaining water?  Stick with it, the scale might show better results next week.


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

sjms71 said:


> Had my weigh in today and....I'm down 1.8lbs. I'm very happy with that after struggling for a few months.  Will I say it's the new program.  Well, I hope so but will give it another week or two before I say for sure.  Opinions were mixed at the meeting, some people love the new program and some were not happy at all.  So, we will see.  All I have to say is it worked for me this week.
> 
> 8lbs in 9 weeks
> 
> Week 1: -1.4
> Week 2:no meeting
> Week 3: -.4
> Week 4: Thanksgiving
> Week 5: -.2
> Week 6: -1.8
> 
> Total 3.8 Three weeks and 4.2 to go, possible?  We will see .


 Keep up the good work, you will get to that goal!


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

I had a great weigh-in!  I started the new program on Nov. 29 and since then I have lost 5.6 pounds.  I earned another 5 pound star!

So I am closer to my next goal of 100 pounds lost. 6.4 pounds to go!  And now I can change the banner in my signature!  I love the new program.


----------



## N&B'smom

Why am I the only one with sucky results!!?!? 

And yes, I did have whole grains.  I honestly don't know what to do to get to 29 points!


----------



## Sandi

N&B'smom said:


> Why am I the only one with sucky results!!?!?
> 
> And yes, I did have whole grains.  I honestly don't know what to do to get to 29 points!



Are you counting your points right?  Even though you have 10 more points, they are not calculated the same as before, so it's kind of a wash.

For example, I used to have the WW 1 point yogurt and 1/4 cup of uncooked oatmeal for breakfast and that was 2 points total.  Now, the 1 point yogurt is 2 points (and Yoplait 100 calorie yogurt is 3 points) and the 1/4 cup uncooked oatmeal is 2 points.  My 2 point breakfast went to 5 points.

All of the WW smart ones frozen dinners have more points.

Maybe you're calculating correctly, but that would be what I would check first.  It took me three days to get into the swing.

Baked potatos, rice, pasta have more points.


----------



## sjms71

N&B'smom said:


> Why am I the only one with sucky results!!?!?
> 
> And yes, I did have whole grains.  I honestly don't know what to do to get to 29 points!



Don't get discouraged.  You had an awesome first week.  You did the old plan your first week and then switched to the new plan correct?  Maybe that's why and it just didn't catch up with you yet.  We all have been doing the old plan a while so this "change in scenery" for us may have sparked something.   Regardless what it is,  just keep going.  I don't know how I hung in the last few months with all my not so great weigh ins but I did. So, maybe give us what one of your typical day menus are?  Like, I love cheese and not fat free so on old plan wouldn't normally add to my omelet but cause I had extra points to use I did.  So, instead of adding more food see if there is some higher point foods you can add.  I eat a lot of fruits and veggies that were points and now are 0.  So, I truly ate more food last week and loss more than I have in months.


----------



## sjms71

Dreamer & Wisher said:


> I had a great weigh-in!  I started the new program on Nov. 29 and since then I have lost 5.6 pounds.  I earned another 5 pound star!
> 
> So I am closer to my next goal of 100 pounds lost. 6.4 pounds to go!  And now I can change the banner in my signature!  I love the new program.



OMG, Nancy that is awesome!!!


----------



## Mermaid02

Dreamer & Wisher said:


> I had a great weigh-in!  I started the new program on Nov. 29 and since then I have lost 5.6 pounds.  I earned another 5 pound star!
> 
> So I am closer to my next goal of 100 pounds lost. 6.4 pounds to go!  And now I can change the banner in my signature!  I love the new program.



I have had pretty much the same weight loss since starting the new plan! I love it too!!


----------



## N&B'smom

Sandi said:


> Are you counting your points right?



Yep, I am.  For example my Smart Ones pizza went from 7 pts to 10 pts.  My WW yogurt went from 1 to 2.  My Vitatops went from 1 to 3.  I have the app on my iPhone to check anything not in the book and I keep track of it exactly as I should.  THAT is why I'm discouraged.  



sjms71 said:


> Don't get discouraged.  You had an awesome first week.  You did the old plan your first week and then switched to the new plan correct?  Maybe that's why and it just didn't catch up with you yet.  We all have been doing the old plan a while so this "change in scenery" for us may have sparked something.   Regardless what it is,  just keep going.  I don't know how I hung in the last few months with all my not so great weigh ins but I did. So, maybe give us what one of your typical day menus are?  Like, I love cheese and not fat free so on old plan wouldn't normally add to my omelet but cause I had extra points to use I did.  So, instead of adding more food see if there is some higher point foods you can add.  I eat a lot of fruits and veggies that were points and now are 0.  So, I truly ate more food last week and loss more than I have in months.



Yep, my first week was the old plan second was new plan.  I wanted to keep doing the old plan until things leveled off and then switch to the new plan to get things going again.  (supposedly)  But unfortunately, they've made it impossible to do that unless you ONLY eat items listed in the book.  Without a calculator to let you know point values you can't do the old program.  

Sample menu??

Breakfast:
2 eggs  (4pts)
Banana (0)

Lunch:
Vitatop (3)
WW yogurt (2)
Blackberries (0)

Dinner:
Chicken (3)
Salad (o)
Dressing (3)

Dessert :
WW popsicle (3)

NOWHERE NEAR 29 points!!!  But I'm simply NOT hungry, that amount of food satisfies me!


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

sjms71 said:


> Don't get discouraged.  You had an awesome first week.  You did the old plan your first week and then switched to the new plan correct?  Maybe that's why and it just didn't catch up with you yet.  We all have been doing the old plan a while so this "change in scenery" for us may have sparked something.   Regardless what it is,  just keep going.  I don't know how I hung in the last few months with all my not so great weigh ins but I did. So, maybe give us what one of your typical day menus are?  Like, I love cheese and not fat free so on old plan wouldn't normally add to my omelet but cause I had extra points to use I did.  So, instead of adding more food see if there is some higher point foods you can add.  I eat a lot of fruits and veggies that were points and now are 0.  So, I truly ate more food last week and loss more than I have in months.


I have to agree with Stephanie, I have been on the program since Sept. 9, 2009 so the change really shook things up for me.  I was also sick before I started the new plan, so that might have helped me with my loss.  


sjms71 said:


> OMG, Nancy that is awesome!!!


Thank you!


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

N&B'smom said:


> Yep, I am.  For example my Smart Ones pizza went from 7 pts to 10 pts.  My WW yogurt went from 1 to 2.  My Vitatops went from 1 to 3.  I have the app on my iPhone to check anything not in the book and I keep track of it exactly as I should.  THAT is why I'm discouraged.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, my first week was the old plan second was new plan.  I wanted to keep doing the old plan until things leveled off and then switch to the new plan to get things going again.  (supposedly)  But unfortunately, they've made it impossible to do that unless you ONLY eat items listed in the book.  Without a calculator to let you know point values you can't do the old program.
> 
> Sample menu??
> 
> Breakfast:
> 2 eggs  (4pts)
> Banana (0)
> 
> Lunch:
> Vitatop (3)
> WW yogurt (2)
> Blackberries (0)
> 
> Dinner:
> Chicken (3)
> Salad (o)
> Dressing (3)
> 
> Dessert :
> WW popsicle (3)
> 
> NOWHERE NEAR 29 points!!!  But I'm simply NOT hungry, that amount of food satisfies me!



I think you should add another serving of dairy to meet the good health guidelines. You could have cheese and a whole grain english muffin with your breakfast and maybe a serving of whole grain with your dinner?  I am not sure why you don't feel hungrier.  How much activity are you doing? Are you getting the two teaspoons of healthy oil in your dressing?


----------



## Princess_Pris85

hello everyone. I weighed in today and I am down 2.4 lbs this week.  This is the most I've lost in a single week. I typically only lose about .5 lbs a week so this is making me very happy.

I don't know if I credit the new program or what - I am eating more fruits now that I can and I'm incorporating a salad more to my diet, but I don't know how much that differs from the old system. I know that even with the old system, I NEVER used all my weekly points or my activities points (I also hardly work out...). I wonder if the key is to eat more? Or at least get through all the daily points and some of the weekly ones?


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

N&B'smom said:


> Yep, I am.  For example my Smart Ones pizza went from 7 pts to 10 pts.  My WW yogurt went from 1 to 2.  My Vitatops went from 1 to 3.  I have the app on my iPhone to check anything not in the book and I keep track of it exactly as I should.  THAT is why I'm discouraged.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, my first week was the old plan second was new plan.  I wanted to keep doing the old plan until things leveled off and then switch to the new plan to get things going again.  (supposedly)  But unfortunately, they've made it impossible to do that unless you ONLY eat items listed in the book.  Without a calculator to let you know point values you can't do the old program.
> 
> Sample menu??
> 
> Breakfast:
> 2 eggs  (4pts)
> Banana (0)
> 
> Lunch:
> Vitatop (3)
> WW yogurt (2)
> Blackberries (0)
> 
> Dinner:
> Chicken (3)
> Salad (o)
> Dressing (3)
> 
> Dessert :
> WW popsicle (3)
> 
> NOWHERE NEAR 29 points!!!  But I'm simply NOT hungry, that amount of food satisfies me!



Where's you're dairy, Shelby???  By drinking 1% milk, you could add another 6 - 9 points depending on your age.  I dont see the oils either.  You could add another 2 pts to your salad by adding the recommended 2 teaspoons of  healthy oil to it or use it to cook your egg.


----------



## N&B'smom

Dreamer & Wisher said:


> I think you should add another serving of dairy to meet the good health guidelines. You could have cheese and a whole grain english muffin with your breakfast and maybe a serving of whole grain with your dinner?  I am not sure why you don't feel hungrier.  How much activity are you doing? Are you getting the two teaspoons of healthy oil in your dressing?



Yep, healthy oil in the dressing.  I could have my WW bread with my eggs and sometimes I do, but not all the time.  



CdnBuzzFan said:


> Where's you're dairy, Shelby???  By drinking 1% milk, you could add another 6 - 9 points depending on your age.  I dont see the oils either.  You could add another 2 pts to your salad by adding the recommended 2 teaspoons of  healthy oil to it or use it to cook your egg.



It's true...I could have some milk but that's going to make me lose more??   I do cook my eggs so I get the healthy oils.  

One night I made a wrap, used a whole wheat tortilla (4), chicken (2), WW cheese (2), onion dressing (2), lettuce (0) and that was good.  But my typical meals are not that costly points-wise.  Made sweet potato fries too, so good!  

Truly I am just not hungry but maybe I need to eat more!!!  I've had that happen before where I wasn't eating enough therefore didn't lose.

I should mention I have PMS too.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

N&B'smom said:


> Yep, healthy oil in the dressing.  I could have my WW bread with my eggs and sometimes I do, but not all the time.
> 
> 
> 
> It's true...I could have some milk but that's going to make me lose more??   I do cook my eggs so I get the healthy oils.
> 
> One night I made a wrap, used a whole wheat tortilla (4), chicken (2), WW cheese (2), onion dressing (2), lettuce (0) and that was good.  But my typical meals are not that costly points-wise.  Made sweet potato fries too, so good!
> 
> Truly I am just not hungry but maybe I need to eat more!!!  I've had that happen before where I wasn't eating enough therefore didn't lose.
> 
> I should mention I have PMS too.



Well, I dont know if any one particular thing will help you lose but if you're not getting in the healthy guidelines foods everyday, you're not truly following the plan.  Try to get everything in this week and see what happens.

I noticed that you're eating a lot of Weight Watchers products.  I'm sure you could eat the same things from another brand that were higher in points.  I also noticed that you didn't have any snacks or treats other than a 3 pt popsicle (again, WW brand).  Just switching brands and adding something sweet to your day could help you get all of your points in without adding too much more actual food.


----------



## N&B'smom

CdnBuzzFan said:


> Well, I dont know if any one particular thing will help you lose but if you're not getting in the healthy guidelines foods everyday, you're not truly following the plan.  Try to get everything in this week and see what happens.
> 
> I noticed that you're eating a lot of Weight Watchers products.  I'm sure you could eat the same things from another brand that were higher in points.  I also noticed that you didn't have any snacks or treats other than a 3 pt popsicle (again, WW brand).  Just switching brands and adding something sweet to your day could help you get all of your points in without adding too much more actual food.



I will TRY my hardest.    Add in something sweet, like maybe a brownie?   Just kidding. 

Unfortunately, lunch is hard for me because we don't have a microwave or anything like that at work.  Whatever I bring needs to be able to be room temperature or stuck in the fridge.  Any ideas????

You know, I do see a difference in my face and my jeans are looser!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

N&B'smom said:


> I will TRY my hardest.    Add in something sweet, like maybe a brownie?   Just kidding.
> 
> Unfortunately, lunch is hard for me because we don't have a microwave or anything like that at work.  Whatever I bring needs to be able to be room temperature or stuck in the fridge.  Any ideas????
> 
> You know, I do see a difference in my face and my jeans are looser!



Well, if leaving it in the fridge isn't a problem, why not try a lean meat or tuna or egg sandwich on whole grain bread??  Maybe a salad with some added chicken??  A homemade muffin??

It is difficult to come up with non microwave suggestions, isn't it!  I'm sure you'll get other ideas from the others here.

I'm glad you're noticing some changes.


----------



## Sandi

N&B'smom said:


> Sample menu??
> 
> Breakfast:
> 2 eggs  (4pts)
> Banana (0)
> 
> Lunch:
> Vitatop (3)
> WW yogurt (2)
> Blackberries (0)
> 
> Dinner:
> Chicken (3)
> Salad (o)
> Dressing (3)
> 
> Dessert :
> WW popsicle (3)
> 
> NOWHERE NEAR 29 points!!!  But I'm simply NOT hungry, that amount of food satisfies me!



I would be starving if I only ate that.  I think Jessie has offered some very sage advice.  It this will help, this is what I ate yesterday:

Morning:  (5)
Yoplait Strawberry Yogurt (3)
1/4 cup uncooked oatmeal (2)

Lunch: (7)
Subway Turkey Sandwich on 9 grain bread (no cheese, no dressing, lots o' veggies)  I was on the road -- I had a bag of veggies and water in the car.

Evening: (6)
Salad greens (0)
1/2 cup tuna (3)
1/2 cup FF cottage cheese (1)
1 tsp olive oil (1)
2 tbsp Kraft FF french dressing (1)

Then I went for a run and earned 5 points.

Then, I was hungry, so I ate some more:

2nd dinner: (8)
1 medium baked potato (4)
1 tbsp sour cream (1)
1 oz cheddar cheese (3)

Anytime: (4)
banana (0)
celery and carrots (0)
3 cups oil popped popcorn (4)
clementine (0)

Grand total:  30 points consumed; 5 points earned


----------



## cepmom

N&B'smom said:


> Yep, I am.  For example my Smart Ones pizza went from 7 pts to 10 pts.  My WW yogurt went from 1 to 2.  My Vitatops went from 1 to 3.  I have the app on my iPhone to check anything not in the book and I keep track of it exactly as I should.  THAT is why I'm discouraged.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, my first week was the old plan second was new plan.  I wanted to keep doing the old plan until things leveled off and then switch to the new plan to get things going again.  (supposedly)  But unfortunately, they've made it impossible to do that unless you ONLY eat items listed in the book.  Without a calculator to let you know point values you can't do the old program.
> 
> Sample menu??
> 
> Breakfast:
> 2 eggs  (4pts)
> Banana (0)
> 
> Lunch:
> Vitatop (3)
> WW yogurt (2)
> Blackberries (0)
> 
> Dinner:
> Chicken (3)
> Salad (o)
> Dressing (3)
> 
> Dessert :
> WW popsicle (3)
> 
> NOWHERE NEAR 29 points!!!  But I'm simply NOT hungry, that amount of food satisfies me!



I'm sorry you are discouraged! Stick with it...you will see results I promise. .6 for week 2 is not unusual but I know how it feels to expect it to be more and be bummed when it's not. 

As others have pointed out, try adding more whole grains in to your diet..this list has none. ; brown rice, whole wheat pasta whole wheat bread etc.

Also, don't forget to count your 2 tsp of healthy oils every day (not counted as part of dressings and not spray oil, 2 actual poured tsp of oil)

Try eating some almonds (3 pp for 100 calories worth - I buy blue 
diamond 100 cal packs for portion control) and maybe a higher fat dairy (low fat instead of fat free) to use up some points in a healthy way

Hang in there!


----------



## k_null81

Hello ladies,

It's been a week or 2 since I have posted.  The weather and the time of the year is taking its toll on me.  The weigh in after Thanksgiving I gained 1.4 of course and this past Saturdays weigh in I lost 1.2 so almost lost what I gained over thanksgiving.  I was also in a wedding this past Saturday so we shall see how I did.  I also didn't get to stay for the meeting this past Saturday due to the wedding so I didn't even get to hear about the new plan.    So needless to say I'm still on the old plan....I do plan on staying for the meeting tomorrow morning though and though I'm still on the old plan I hope I have a loss tomorrow.  Weekends are just plain tough and throw in a wedding, cold dark weather, and holidays it's bound to be a disaster.....But I'm not giving up!   

Sounds like everyone is doing really well....And for those not losing at the rate they want don't give up!  I don't lose very much and I think the highest amount I have ever lost in 1 week was a little over 3lbs but that is rare for me.  I have had several weeks of .6!  Don't get discouraged we have all been there done that....The key to success is to keep at it and keep living...if you have an off day just get back on track the next.  Don't let one bad day derail you.

Hope everyone has a great weekend!  And if I have a good weigh in tomorrow I'm sure I'll post again sooner then later....


----------



## VitaliciousDave

Don't be discouraged that VitaTops are now 3 WW points. The minimum daily points also went up to 29 with 49 weekly points. The 100 calories packed with nutrients, fiber and protein are a great way to continue eating healthy. Plus, since fruit is now 0 points a banana paired with a chocolate VitaTop is still just 3 points!


----------



## robinb

Popping in quick ... I was down .2 lbs this week.  Not as great as some of you, but still a loss.  AND I kept off the previous week's weight loss ... take that grumpy receptionist!


----------



## Twingle

Had my WI today - first week on the plan and I lost 4.6   I'm not expecting losses like that every week, but it was sure nice to not have a "2" as the first number in my weight!  

Hope everyone is having a great day and has something fun planned for the weekend - I'm hoping to finish my Christmas shopping, because if I don't do it this weekend, I'm pretty sure it won't get done.

I also wanted to thank you guys for the support of trying a different meeting - the leader for the Friday mid-day and Saturday morning meetings seems to be a sweetheart.  Granted I've only seen her twice, but both times she made me feel as if I had her 100% support and she'd do anything to help me succeed, which was wonderful.


----------



## Sandi

robinb said:


> Popping in quick ... I was down .2 lbs this week.  Not as great as some of you, but still a loss.  AND I kept off the previous week's weight loss ... take that grumpy receptionist!



Great work Robin!  Were you able to stick it to the same receptionist?



Twingle said:


> Had my WI today - first week on the plan and I lost 4.6   I'm not expecting losses like that every week, but it was sure nice to not have a "2" as the first number in my weight!
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great day and has something fun planned for the weekend - I'm hoping to finish my Christmas shopping, because if I don't do it this weekend, I'm pretty sure it won't get done.
> 
> I also wanted to thank you guys for the support of trying a different meeting - the leader for the Friday mid-day and Saturday morning meetings seems to be a sweetheart.  Granted I've only seen her twice, but both times she made me feel as if I had her 100% support and she'd do anything to help me succeed, which was wonderful.



I'm so glad you found a leader with whom you connect.  It makes a huge difference to me.  Congratulations on your fabulous first week.  You're on a roll.  Keep it up.


----------



## sjms71

robinb said:


> Popping in quick ... I was down .2 lbs this week.  Not as great as some of you, but still a loss.  AND I kept off the previous week's weight loss ... take that grumpy receptionist!



Good job Robin, every little bit adds up 



Twingle said:


> Had my WI today - first week on the plan and I lost 4.6   I'm not expecting losses like that every week, but it was sure nice to not have a "2" as the first number in my weight!
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great day and has something fun planned for the weekend - I'm hoping to finish my Christmas shopping, because if I don't do it this weekend, I'm pretty sure it won't get done.
> 
> I also wanted to thank you guys for the support of trying a different meeting - the leader for the Friday mid-day and Saturday morning meetings seems to be a sweetheart.  Granted I've only seen her twice, but both times she made me feel as if I had her 100% support and she'd do anything to help me succeed, which was wonderful.


 
Keep up the great work!!!!

I had a very tough time yesterday.  Did not track all day and felt like I ate everything that was not nailed down, well honestly I did eat everything that wasn't nailed down.  Plus didn't workout at all .  I didn't get on the scale this morning to see the bad results of my actions however, today I am going to stick to it.  


**And this is for my friend Sandi, run Forrest run, you can do it .


----------



## Worfiedoodles

Also down .2 yesterday. Not much to write home about, but after 7 lbs last week, I guess I really can't complain! Hoping to bump up next week with eating more fiber, I think I wasn't getting enough...

*Stephanie* -- I'm sorry yesterday was hard, and I'm proud of you for getting back on the horse today -- that is the way to avoid scary things happening!It is a fresh new day, and we all get a new start if we need one! I was feeling sorry for my .2 loss, and I had buffalo fingers w/bleu cheese for dinner. I know, that is a crazy way to respond to a small loss, I should have tried harder -- but we don't always do what we should. The quicker we get back to it, the less painful it will be!

Maria


----------



## sjms71

Worfiedoodles said:


> Also down .2 yesterday. Not much to write home about, but after 7 lbs last week, I guess I really can't complain! Hoping to bump up next week with eating more fiber, I think I wasn't getting enough...
> 
> *Stephanie* -- I'm sorry yesterday was hard, and I'm proud of you for getting back on the horse today -- that is the way to avoid scary things happening!It is a fresh new day, and we all get a new start if we need one! I was feeling sorry for my .2 loss, and I had buffalo fingers w/bleu cheese for dinner. I know, that is a crazy way to respond to a small loss, I should have tried harder -- but we don't always do what we should. The quicker we get back to it, the less painful it will be!
> 
> Maria



Thanks Maria, I just don't know what happened to me yesterday.  I wasn't even hungry it was just mindless eating, but your right it's a new day.  So, let's do it this weekend, we can stay on track!!!


----------



## Sandi

sjms71 said:


> **And this is for my friend Sandi, run Forrest run, you can do it .



Oh, Stephanie, I wish I would have seen this before the race.  That cracks me up.  I did my 5K and didn't come in last!  I ran a 36'17".  I told my friend I got my personal best today and she laughed and congratulated me on my personal ONLY time!  It was a lot of fun.  It looked like there were at least 500 women running or walking -- 700 registered.  I was 28th in my age group (45 to 50).  They were still coming in when I left, so I don't know if there were more than 30 in my age group who ran.  

Thanks for your support!  I truly do appreciate it.

Now, I hope today and the coming week is much better for you.  Sorry you had a tough time yesterday.

Let's have everyone make it a great day!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

Some nice losses this week...congratulations to all of you!     Hope everyone has a great weekend.

Stephanie -- sorry to hear you had such a bad day.  Hope you're back on track now.

Sandy -- I guess I wasn't paying attention.  I had forgotten about your marathon.  Congratulations on crossing the finish line!  

Shelby -- How are things going with you this weekend?  Hope you're able to get in all those Good Healthy Guidelines foods.  

Two weeks 'till Christmas!  Are we excited yet???!


----------



## Princess_Pris85

So I had this great idea where I'd make myself smoothies at home since fruits are 0 points now. 

I put all my ingredients in the recipe builder on the website and it gave me a point value of 7 for my little smoothie. I only put in a banana, 1/2 cup of strawberries and 1 cup of orange juice (3 pts). Should I ignore the whole recipe builder thing and assume 3 pts? Could the recipe builder be wrong?


----------



## robinb

Princess_Pris85 said:


> So I had this great idea where I'd make myself smoothies at home since fruits are 0 points now.
> 
> I put all my ingredients in the recipe builder on the website and it gave me a point value of 7 for my little smoothie. I only put in a banana, 1/2 cup of strawberries and 1 cup of orange juice (3 pts). Should I ignore the whole recipe builder thing and assume 3 pts? Could the recipe builder be wrong?


That _is _weird.   I would just write down 3 points.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

Princess_Pris85 said:


> So I had this great idea where I'd make myself smoothies at home since fruits are 0 points now.
> 
> I put all my ingredients in the recipe builder on the website and it gave me a point value of 7 for my little smoothie. I only put in a banana, 1/2 cup of strawberries and 1 cup of orange juice (3 pts). Should I ignore the whole recipe builder thing and assume 3 pts? Could the recipe builder be wrong?



Doesn't make any sense to me either.  The only thing with points should be the orange juice.  Even if we were still counting fruit points, it would only have been about 5.


----------



## Princess_Pris85

Yeah - I think you're both right. I'm going to make a 3 pt smoothie. When I just had the 1/2 cup of strawberries in the recipe builder it said 1 serving would be 1 pt...oh well. thanks for the replies


----------



## sjms71

Sandi said:


> Oh, Stephanie, I wish I would have seen this before the race.  That cracks me up.  I did my 5K and didn't come in last!  I ran a 36'17".  I told my friend I got my personal best today and she laughed and congratulated me on my personal ONLY time!  It was a lot of fun.  It looked like there were at least 500 women running or walking -- 700 registered.  I was 28th in my age group (45 to 50).  They were still coming in when I left, so I don't know if there were more than 30 in my age group who ran.
> 
> Thanks for your support!  I truly do appreciate it.
> 
> Now, I hope today and the coming week is much better for you.  Sorry you had a tough time yesterday.
> 
> Let's have everyone make it a great day!



I'm so proud of you!!  I kind of knew you wouldn't see my post before you left just wanted ya to know I was thinkin about ya.  



CdnBuzzFan said:


> Stephanie -- sorry to hear you had such a bad day.  Hope you're back on track now.
> 
> Two weeks 'till Christmas!  Are we excited yet???!



Hey girl, I am back on track.  Worked the elliptical first thing this morning for 40 minutes.  I guess it was just one of those days for me.  And I am very excited about Christmas.  Did my wrapping the other day while kids where at Grandma's.  Most my decorations are up.  I'll start my cookie baking the week before.  



Princess_Pris85 said:


> So I had this great idea where I'd make myself smoothies at home since fruits are 0 points now.
> 
> I put all my ingredients in the recipe builder on the website and it gave me a point value of 7 for my little smoothie. I only put in a banana, 1/2 cup of strawberries and 1 cup of orange juice (3 pts). Should I ignore the whole recipe builder thing and assume 3 pts? Could the recipe builder be wrong?



This was a topic of talk at our meeting.  Some people were finding the recipe builder was giving a higher  point value than it should.


----------



## Mermaid02

sjms71 said:


> I'm so proud of you!!  I kind of knew you wouldn't see my post before you left just wanted ya to know I was thinkin about ya.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey girl, I am back on track.  Worked the elliptical first thing this morning for 40 minutes.  I guess it was just one of those days for me.  And I am very excited about Christmas.  Did my wrapping the other day while kids where at Grandma's.  Most my decorations are up.  I'll start my cookie baking the week before.
> 
> 
> 
> This was a topic of talk at our meeting.  Some people were finding the recipe builder was giving a higher  point value than it should.



Good for you for getting back ontrack!

I was putting a recipe in the builder and the points were totally off. I thought I was doing something wrong!


----------



## N&B'smom

So, I was struggling to reach my daily points so I'm trying to get there.

Today I had 2 eggs with a double fiber English muffin and butter.  A 10 pt breakfast!!     Kind of weird to get excited about eating more food but I'm REALLY going to try to reach my points this week!


----------



## Sandi

N&B'smom said:


> So, I was struggling to reach my daily points so I'm trying to get there.
> 
> Today I had 2 eggs with a double fiber English muffin and butter.  A 10 pt breakfast!!     Kind of weird to get excited about eating more food but I'm REALLY going to try to reach my points this week!



That had to be a big step for you.  It's definitely weird to be thinking you have to eat more to lose weight.  I think it's terrific that you're giving this such a great effort.  I'm really hopeful that it will pay off for you.  Good luck!


----------



## mrzrich

Home from WDW! 

Thursday night we stopped at Subway on our way to the resort. No problem there.

It went all down hill from there!  Croissant Breakfast sandwiches, Lasagna, Tiramisu, Chocolate crepes, a trip to the New Caramel Shop in Germany, Chicken Nuggets, Pizza from Giordanos, and the yummy special Holiday sandwich at Earl of Sandwich.

Steph...You were smart to cancel your December trip!


----------



## sjms71

mrzrich said:


> Home from WDW!
> 
> Thursday night we stopped at Subway on our way to the resort. No problem there.
> 
> It went all down hill from there!  Croissant Breakfast sandwiches, Lasagna, Tiramisu, Chocolate crepes, a trip to the New Caramel Shop in Germany, Chicken Nuggets, Pizza from Giordanos, and the yummy special Holiday sandwich at Earl of Sandwich.
> 
> Steph...You were smart to cancel your December trip!


 I hope at least you had a good time.  If it makes you feel any better I ate like I was at Disney this weekend and I wasn't.  Everyday I started on track and slowly went down hill from there.  It's my own fault, I feel very hungry and I'm picking all the trigger foods to eat.  I'm already getting nervous about our March trip.  We are scheduled for free dining but seriously thinking of going without the dining plan.


----------



## Sandi

How is everyone doing today?  I'm glad I have an evening Zumba class indoors tonight or I would be a slug when I get home from work.   The outside temperature is 9 degrees and I don't even want to guess what the windchill is.  Felt like negative 100 when I went outside to get to a meeting.  No school today because of the snowstorm last night.  DD16 might still be in bed -- DH is home today, too.


----------



## robinb

Your 9-degrees is warmer than it is here!  My DD went to school since the snow stopped and the wind-chill was above -35 degrees.  It was still quite brisk when I walked the dog this morning.

I'm doing OK.  I had a little "victory" yesterday.  I went to the grocery store and bought some sliced ham and turkey and a package of FlatOut wraps.   I then went shopping at Old Navy and came out of there ravenous.  I was originally going to stop at Subway but I couldn't sit and eat and then I thought about stopping at the Culvers for a small burger.  I ended up going home and making a ham pinwheel wrap with ham and low fat cream cheese .


----------



## Sandi

robinb said:


> Your 9-degrees is warmer than it is here!  My DD went to school since the snow stopped and the wind-chill was above -35 degrees.  It was still quite brisk when I walked the dog this morning.
> 
> I'm doing OK.  I had a little "victory" yesterday.  I went to the grocery store and bought some sliced ham and turkey and a package of FlatOut wraps.   I then went shopping at Old Navy and came out of there ravenous.  I was originally going to stop at Subway but I couldn't sit and eat and then I thought about stopping at the Culvers for a small burger.  I ended up going home and making a ham pinwheel wrap with ham and low fat cream cheese .



That is a victory.  You gotta take 'em where they come!


----------



## N&B'smom

Hey.   Just checking in!  Things here are going okay.  I'm REALLY trying to reach that 29 points.  

My mom is definitely going to have a loss this week, she's prepping for a colonoscopy tomorrow.  What a cheater!  

So, I'm doing what I am supposed to do, figuring it may take a couple weeks for my body to adjust to everything.  I'm not giving up but don't feel like much is happening again this week.    But even if I lost .6 every week, I'd still get there!!!

Tonight I'm heading out for a power walk with one of my friends!


----------



## Kphoto

Hi - I'm new here and new to WW. Going to a meeting tonight and keeping my fingers crossed. My new exercise program includes power walking through WDW with my camera as often as possible. Thanks for this thread.

Karen


----------



## sjms71

N&B'smom said:


> Hey.   Just checking in!  Things here are going okay.  I'm REALLY trying to reach that 29 points.
> 
> My mom is definitely going to have a loss this week, she's prepping for a colonoscopy tomorrow.  What a cheater!
> 
> So, I'm doing what I am supposed to do, figuring it may take a couple weeks for my body to adjust to everything.  I'm not giving up but don't feel like much is happening again this week.    But even if I lost .6 every week, I'd still get there!!!
> 
> Tonight I'm heading out for a power walk with one of my friends!



Hey Shelby, too funny about your mom .  Anyway, keep your chin up.  I've had breakfast, snack and lunch and still have 16 points left.  Thinking of having an apple but, that's free.  Next week is going to be a killer for me baking christmas cookies.


----------



## N&B'smom

Okay, so I've been trying desperately to reach my 29 points.  I've made it there once and then to about 25 points the other days.  I just weighed myself and I am back UP the .6 I lost.  Now I'm starting to get mad and thoroughly discouraged.


----------



## cepmom

N&B'smom said:


> Okay, so I've been trying desperately to reach my 29 points.  I've made it there once and then to about 25 points the other days.  I just weighed myself and I am back UP the .6 I lost.  Now I'm starting to get mad and thoroughly discouraged.



I really think you are not eating enough and/or not getting in all the good health guidelines each day. when is your weigh in? When you go, ask the leader about it or mention it during the meeting. Bring your tracker with you so someoone can look at what you are eating and help you out. Also, try not to weigh yourself at home or in between weigh in's, the scales at WW are much more accurate and are not always in sync with home scales.


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

N&B'smom said:


> Okay, so I've been trying desperately to reach my 29 points.  I've made it there once and then to about 25 points the other days.  I just weighed myself and I am back UP the .6 I lost.  Now I'm starting to get mad and thoroughly discouraged.



Could you increase some of your portion sizes?  Don't worry about the .6, your weight will fluctuate a little.  If you don't eat enough your body will start to slow your metabolism down so you don't lose any weight.   I always eat all of my Daily Points Target, all of my Weekly Points and then some (if not all) of the activity points I earn.  I very rarely have a week where I have a gain and most weeks I lose at least 1 pound. 

 If you deprive yourself too much, it could lead to binging.


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

Kphoto said:


> Hi - I'm new here and new to WW. Going to a meeting tonight and keeping my fingers crossed. My new exercise program includes power walking through WDW with my camera as often as possible. Thanks for this thread.
> 
> Karen



  How did your first meeting go?  I love your exercise program.  The other day I was walking around my neighborhood, thinking of how nice it would be to walk around World Showcase early in the morning before it opens.  Wouldn't that be lovely?


----------



## Sandi

Dreamer & Wisher said:


> The other day I was walking around my neighborhood, thinking of how nice it would be to walk around World Showcase early in the morning before it opens.  Wouldn't that be lovely?



We stayed at BWV last April and August.  One of the major highlights of staying there was entering Epcot through back -- through the International Gateway over between France and the UK.  While we only got to walk by the UK and Canada, it was so fun to do that by ourselves -- literally, it was just me and DD16.  In April, it was also the garden show when they have all of the lovely topiaries.  I made DD16 stand by all of them for photos.  We didn't have to rush because others wanted the same pose.  Very lovely.

Okay, back to regularly scheduled programming.  I'd like to know how Karen's first meeting went, too!


----------



## sjms71

Anyone else track their food on the online tools?  I swear WW is messing with me.  Ok, so yesterday I made chicken breast.  Now I had boneless, skinless grilled chicken breast.  It was a bigger piece so it weighed in at about 124g.  The serving size on the online tools was 85g. and 6pts.   I put in 1.5 servings and it came up 9pts. .  I did this two times to make sure I picked the right thing.  So, needless to say that took care of any points I thought I would have left over for a snack.  Ok, so today I had chicken breast for dinner again(I know boring but it's been too cold to go to the store).  I made sure to pick a smaller piece.  Went to go enter my 75g piece and they changed it, instead of 6pts per 85g serving it's 3pts (more like it).  But I knew I wasn't crazy (no comments from the peanut gallery ) so I went into yesterday's stuff clicked on my same chicken breast that says 1.5 servings 9 pt.  However, when I clicked on it this time in the edit box it said 5pts?  Anyone else noticing any "bugs" in the system?


----------



## Sandi

sjms71 said:


> Anyone else track their food on the online tools?  I swear WW is messing with me.  Ok, so yesterday I made chicken breast.  Now I had boneless, skinless grilled chicken breast.  It was a bigger piece so it weighed in at about 124g.  The serving size on the online tools was 85g. and 6pts.   I put in 1.5 servings and it came up 9pts. .  I did this two times to make sure I picked the right thing.  So, needless to say that took care of any points I thought I would have left over for a snack.  Ok, so today I had chicken breast for dinner again(I know boring but it's been too cold to go to the store).  I made sure to pick a smaller piece.  Went to go enter my 75g piece and they changed it, instead of 6pts per 85g serving it's 3pts (more like it).  But I knew I wasn't crazy (no comments from the peanut gallery ) so I went into yesterday's stuff clicked on my same chicken breast that says 1.5 servings 9 pt.  However, when I clicked on it this time in the edit box it said 5pts?  Anyone else noticing any "bugs" in the system?



Yes, I've noticed weird things like that, too.  I do all of my tracking on-line.  I hope they get the bugs worked out soon.  You aren't going crazy.


----------



## sjms71

Sandi said:


> Yes, I've noticed weird things like that, too.  I do all of my tracking on-line.  I hope they get the bugs worked out soon.  You aren't going crazy.



Thank you!  Although some in my household would argue the crazy part .  I kept saying yesterday that chicken couldn't be 9pts!!!


----------



## cepmom

yeah, there's definitely some bugs going on with the etools...I had a member complain that 2 T of cranberry sauce came out to something like 14 pts! Yikes! Hopefully they'll have it worked out soon.


----------



## mnrhannah07

This Thursday is my first weigh in and the past week I have been doing great...Until tonight! I was so hungry tonight! I ate dinner at around 5, then around 930 I found myself lurking in the fridge! I ended up eating an orange, a banana and 2 small frozen waffles with the tiniest bit of peanut butter..I had 2 regular points left for the day before the hunger kicked in so I used the 2 remaining and 4 weekly allowance..It was my first time using any of the extra points I had plus I have like 6 activity points this week that I didn't use..My main reason for posting is I feel so guilty for going over my regular daily points!!!


----------



## mrzrich

mnrhannah07 said:


> This Thursday is my first weigh in and the past week I have been doing great...Until tonight! I was so hungry tonight! I ate dinner at around 5, then around 930 I found myself lurking in the fridge! I ended up eating an orange, a banana and 2 small frozen waffles with the tiniest bit of peanut butter..I had 2 regular points left for the day before the hunger kicked in so I used the 2 remaining and 4 weekly allowance..It was my first time using any of the extra points I had plus I have like 6 activity points this week that I didn't use..My main reason for posting is I feel so guilty for going over my regular daily points!!!



Your 49 weekly points are there to be used.  Don't feel guilty about using them.  I sometimes lose better when I used some or ALL of my weekly points than I do when I don't.  WW knows that we all have days when we are just hungry, sometimes its stress, sometimes its hormones, sometimes we made a poor choice earilier in the day that didn't fill us up.  This is why the weekly points are there.


----------



## mrzrich

sjms71 said:


> Anyone else track their food on the online tools?  I swear WW is messing with me.  Ok, so yesterday I made chicken breast.  Now I had boneless, skinless grilled chicken breast.  It was a bigger piece so it weighed in at about 124g.  The serving size on the online tools was 85g. and 6pts.   I put in 1.5 servings and it came up 9pts. .  I did this two times to make sure I picked the right thing.  So, needless to say that took care of any points I thought I would have left over for a snack.  Ok, so today I had chicken breast for dinner again(I know boring but it's been too cold to go to the store).  I made sure to pick a smaller piece.  Went to go enter my 75g piece and they changed it, instead of 6pts per 85g serving it's 3pts (more like it).  But I knew I wasn't crazy (no comments from the peanut gallery ) so I went into yesterday's stuff clicked on my same chicken breast that says 1.5 servings 9 pt.  However, when I clicked on it this time in the edit box it said 5pts?  Anyone else noticing any "bugs" in the system?



I noticed the other day that a serving size of something was 4oz and in the parenthesis it said (28gr)  28 grams is not 4oz, its 1 oz, so there are major glitches.


----------



## Sandi

I think there are a few of us with Wednesday weigh ins.  I went to my meeting at noon and was down 1.2 pounds.  I love the new program.  The best thing for me is having fruit with no points.  Now I don't look at an apple and think, oh I better not eat that because I want that point for something else.  Now, I get to eat the apple and then, oftentimes, I don't even want the something else because the apple satisfied me.

Can't wait to hear from all the other WWWWI's (Weight Watcher Wednesday Weigh Ins).  Hope everyone is having a good week.


----------



## natashag76

Sandi said:


> I think there are a few of us with Wednesday weigh ins.  I went to my meeting at noon and was down 1.2 pounds.  I love the new program.  The best thing for me is having fruit with no points.  Now I don't look at an apple and think, oh I better not eat that because I want that point for something else.  Now, I get to eat the apple and then, oftentimes, I don't even want the something else because the apple satisfied me.
> 
> Can't wait to hear from all the other WWWWI's (Weight Watcher Wednesday Weigh Ins).  Hope everyone is having a good week.



I'm down 1.2 also!!  A good feeling since over the past 2 WI's I had gained almost a whole pound...



sjms71 said:


> Anyone else track their food on the online tools?  I swear WW is messing with me.  Ok, so yesterday I made chicken breast.  Now I had boneless, skinless grilled chicken breast.  It was a bigger piece so it weighed in at about 124g.  The serving size on the online tools was 85g. and 6pts.   I put in 1.5 servings and it came up 9pts. .  I did this two times to make sure I picked the right thing.  So, needless to say that took care of any points I thought I would have left over for a snack.  Ok, so today I had chicken breast for dinner again(I know boring but it's been too cold to go to the store).  I made sure to pick a smaller piece.  Went to go enter my 75g piece and they changed it, instead of 6pts per 85g serving it's 3pts (more like it).  But I knew I wasn't crazy (no comments from the peanut gallery ) so I went into yesterday's stuff clicked on my same chicken breast that says 1.5 servings 9 pt.  However, when I clicked on it this time in the edit box it said 5pts?  Anyone else noticing any "bugs" in the system?



What I do is weigh my food and then online I don't use the per serving but the per grams option in the drop down.  It seems to be a little more realistic.  And since I lost this week I'm going to claim that it works! 
Good luck!


----------



## sjms71

mrzrich said:


> Your 49 weekly points are there to be used.  Don't feel guilty about using them.  I sometimes lose better when I used some or ALL of my weekly points than I do when I don't.  WW knows that we all have days when we are just hungry, sometimes its stress, sometimes its hormones, sometimes we made a poor choice earilier in the day that didn't fill us up.  This is why the weekly points are there.



Great post 



mrzrich said:


> I noticed the other day that a serving size of something was 4oz and in the parenthesis it said (28gr)  28 grams is not 4oz, its 1 oz, so there are major glitches.



I never even noticed that one. 



Sandi said:


> I think there are a few of us with Wednesday weigh ins.  I went to my meeting at noon and was down 1.2 pounds.  I love the new program.  The best thing for me is having fruit with no points.  Now I don't look at an apple and think, oh I better not eat that because I want that point for something else.  Now, I get to eat the apple and then, oftentimes, I don't even want the something else because the apple satisfied me.
> 
> Can't wait to hear from all the other WWWWI's (Weight Watcher Wednesday Weigh Ins).  Hope everyone is having a good week.



1.2 you rock girl!!



natashag76 said:


> I'm down 1.2 also!!  A good feeling since over the past 2 WI's I had gained almost a whole pound...
> 
> What I do is weigh my food and then online I don't use the per serving but the per grams option in the drop down.  It seems to be a little more realistic.  And since I lost this week I'm going to claim that it works!
> Good luck!



Another 1.2  good job.  Maybe the 1.2 will rub off on me this week. 

I have been busy trying to get my Christmas cards made and sent out.  I also been baking cookies.  Haven't eaten any.....yet however, those BLT's are hard.  I'd lick my fingers without even thinking about it.  So, I hope I will be able to go to my WW meeting tomorrow.  They are calling for snow and ice tomorrow morning and well, NC is a joke when it comes to bad weather.  Even the smallest amount of snow cause the state to come to a screeching halt.


----------



## sjms71

Ooo, forgot, have any of you heard of Better n peanut butter.  I found it at Target.  It is 2pts per serving and it is very yummy.  Some days I have a tough time reaching 29pts so I take my chocolate vitatop heat it up, spread a serving of the peanut butter on and a little lite whip cream.  It is the best 5 pt snack.  Or I have 2pts worth with an apple.


----------



## mrzrich

Uggg...The mouse did me in.  Up 3.6 lbs 

In my quest for 16 lbs in 16 Weeks

Week 1 up 4.4 
Week 2 Down 4.6
Week 3 Down 0.2
Week 4 Down 3.2
Week 5 Down 1.2
Week 6 Down 2.2
Week 7 Down 1.4
Week 8 UP 1 
Week 9 UP .8
Week 10 Down 3.4
Week 11 Down 1.6
Week 12 Missed meeting
Week 13 Up 1
Week 14 Down 3!
Week 15 Up 3.6

15 week total Down 10.6, 1 week to go!

Guess I won't make my Challenge Goal, but 10 pounds down in 16 weeks is better than 10 pounds gained!


----------



## robinb

mrzrich said:


> Uggg...The mouse did me in.  Up 3.6 lbs
> 
> In my quest for 16 lbs in 16 Weeks
> 
> Week 1 up 4.4
> Week 2 Down 4.6
> Week 3 Down 0.2
> Week 4 Down 3.2
> Week 5 Down 1.2
> Week 6 Down 2.2
> Week 7 Down 1.4
> Week 8 UP 1
> Week 9 UP .8
> Week 10 Down 3.4
> Week 11 Down 1.6
> Week 12 Missed meeting
> Week 13 Up 1
> Week 14 Down 3!
> Week 15 Up 3.6
> 
> 15 week total Down 10.6, 1 week to go!
> 
> Guess I won't make my Challenge Goal, but 10 pounds down in 16 weeks is better than 10 pounds gained!


The Mouse will do that to you.  Since you can do 10 lbs in 16 weeks, why not make that your next challenge?  I'll join you in January after I come back from vacation.


----------



## sjms71

mrzrich said:


> Uggg...The mouse did me in.  Up 3.6 lbs
> 
> In my quest for 16 lbs in 16 Weeks
> 
> Week 1 up 4.4
> Week 2 Down 4.6
> Week 3 Down 0.2
> Week 4 Down 3.2
> Week 5 Down 1.2
> Week 6 Down 2.2
> Week 7 Down 1.4
> Week 8 UP 1
> Week 9 UP .8
> Week 10 Down 3.4
> Week 11 Down 1.6
> Week 12 Missed meeting
> Week 13 Up 1
> Week 14 Down 3!
> Week 15 Up 3.6
> 
> 15 week total Down 10.6, 1 week to go!
> 
> Guess I won't make my Challenge Goal, but 10 pounds down in 16 weeks is better than 10 pounds gained!



That dang mouse, he's so irresistable too.  Well, you've done great and you should be proud of yourself.


----------



## sjms71

Hey Jessie, where are you girl?  I know it's a busy time of year but just wanted to say hi and check in with ya .


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

sjms71 said:


> Hey Jessie, where are you girl?  I know it's a busy time of year but just wanted to say hi and check in with ya .



I'm here!    I've been lurking most of the week.  I've even been neglecting the Webkinz!

I went to my meeting yesterday.  I sailed through the weekend without any obstacles and had 30 WP's left on Monday morning!  Yaahhh!  ...or so I thought.  Things went downhill from there.  I ate 20 of the extra points on Monday and then about 40 extra points on Tuesday.  Since 20 + 40 equals a lot more than 30, I was down just .2    I suppose it could have been worse but I should be happy that it was a loss and not a gain.  Was back on track all day yesterday and so far today.  However, it's only 9:26 am!  I'm having a smoothie for breakfast and its making me cold.  I think I might have to bake something to warm me up.

Congratulations on all of your losses this week!   
Welcome to our new member!  

Mrzirch:  Sorry about your gain but I'm sure you enjoyed every bite!  At the rate you've been going lately, you'll have that off in no time!       Can I ask what mrzrich means??

Shelby:  Keep trying to reach your daily points target and include your healthy guidelines foods.  Cepmom has given you some great advice.

Good luck to the rest of you with weigh in's this week!


----------



## Kphoto

Thanks for the welcome. What are some of the foods that get you through the week? Progresso Vegetable Beef Soup, Weight Watchers string cheese & Sugarfree Rasberry Jello were my comfort foods during a cold, cold week.

Karen


----------



## Kphoto

Dreamer & Wisher said:


> How did your first meeting go?  I love your exercise program.  The other day I was walking around my neighborhood, thinking of how nice it would be to walk around World Showcase early in the morning before it opens.  Wouldn't that be lovely?



Can't wait to get back to my DWD walks. It's been so cold & windy down here. I was over at Downtown Disney the other night and had to buy another sweatshirt & a scarf just to keep warm.

Meeting - Good
Weigh IN - OMG!!! How did I gain so much weight?

Karen


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

Kphoto said:


> Thanks for the welcome. What are some of the foods that get you through the week? Progresso Vegetable Beef Soup, Weight Watchers string cheese & Sugarfree Rasberry Jello were my comfort foods during a cold, cold week.
> 
> Karen



For some reason, I just can't seem to end my day without a bowl of yogurt and cool whip!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

Here's what's on my agenda for this morning...  http://www.kraftrecipes.com/recipes/chocolate-peanut-butter-cookie-bars-114121.aspx  SIX SQUARES of bakers chocolate!


----------



## Kphoto

Kool whip!!!!....and Chocolate!!!

This might not be too bad.
Karen


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

I just made post #500 and became a DIS Veteran -- makes me feel old.


----------



## mnrhannah07

well, just got back from my first way in and I lost 2.0 pounds! Pretty good for my first week?


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

mnrhannah07 said:


> well, just got back from my first way in and I lost 2.0 pounds! Pretty good for my first week?



Excellent for your first week!!


----------



## sjms71

CdnBuzzFan said:


> I just made post #500 and became a DIS Veteran -- makes me feel old.


You're too funny congrats on becoming a Vet!




mnrhannah07 said:


> well, just got back from my first way in and I lost 2.0 pounds! Pretty good for my first week?



Great Job on your first week.  

So, no weigh in for me today.  Roads were completely icy, schools are closed.  It wouldn't have been a great one for me I think I would have been down .6lbs.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

CdnBuzzFan said:


> Here's what's on my agenda for this morning...  http://www.kraftrecipes.com/recipes/chocolate-peanut-butter-cookie-bars-114121.aspx  SIX SQUARES of bakers chocolate!



Do NOT make these!


----------



## sjms71

CdnBuzzFan said:


> Do NOT make these!



Those look so good.  Today I made 8 dozen of 2 different types of spritz cookies, 10 dzn. mexican wedding cookies, 4 dzn. of a chocolate chip, cherry, coconut cookie.  Let's see what else, 4 dzn. of santa's chocolate thumb prints.  Tomorrow will be peanut butter blossoms and eggnog logs.  Plus my husband keeps coming home with all types of goodies everyone is giving him at work.  We don't eat all these cookies ourselves.  I send them into DH's work and give out to lots of friends and neighbors.  But we also eat quite a few too.


----------



## TheDisneyGirl02

I had my weekly meeting tonight and after two weeks of doing PointsPlus, I have love 5.4 pounds!  That is truly amazing for me!  I'm loving my banana with breakfast and grapes for a guilt-free snack!

Anyway, besides my weight loss, we learned at the end of our meeting tonight that our leader, Sandy was retiring and this was her last meeting.    Sandy was such an inspiration and so upbeat.  Whether I gained or lost, Sandy always made me feel so good about the program.  I'm going to really miss her.  My sister and I were crying when we hugged her good-bye. The new leader has subbed in our class and I'm happy she is taking over the class.  However, there will never be another Sandy.


----------



## Mermaid02

Stayed the same this week- BUT I didn't eat my fruit like I was..... I think this is key for me. Going to do better this week! 

Congrats to all the losers!


----------



## sjms71

TheDisneyGirl02 said:


> I had my weekly meeting tonight and after two weeks of doing PointsPlus, I have love 5.4 pounds!  That is truly amazing for me!  I'm loving my banana with breakfast and grapes for a guilt-free snack!
> 
> Anyway, besides my weight loss, we learned at the end of our meeting tonight that our leader, Sandy was retiring and this was her last meeting.    Sandy was such an inspiration and so upbeat.  Whether I gained or lost, Sandy always made me feel so good about the program.  I'm going to really miss her.  My sister and I were crying when we hugged her good-bye. The new leader has subbed in our class and I'm happy she is taking over the class.  However, there will never be another Sandy.



great job .  My original WW leader left a while back her DH got a job transfer out of state.  It was hard because she was WONDERFUL we were all crying.  I didn't think anyone could replace her however, I was wrong.  Our new leader is also WONDERFUL and it's funny cause she has a completely different style.  




Mermaid02 said:


> Stayed the same this week- BUT I didn't eat my fruit like I was..... I think this is key for me. Going to do better this week!
> 
> Congrats to all the losers!



Anything is better than a gain, so good job on staying the same !

I think although I would prefer a loss if I stay the same the next 2 weeks with all the goodies and food for the holidays, I'll take that too.


----------



## daisy2

Weigh in was yesturday Thursday and with a big loss of 5 pounds last week I would either loose or I would gain.  Well to  my surprise again I lost a little  .6 and to me a loss is a loss so I am now down 41.4 pounds.  

Keep up the good work ladies and gentlemen!!  We can all do it!


----------



## N&B'smom

Just got back from my weigh in and I'm down 1.2lbs.  I went back to the old program and like it a LOT better. (I actually found the old slide to figure points for foods online, printed it out and made myself one)  I feel like it works better for me.   So in 3 weeks I am down 6.6lbs.  AND my jeans are getting a LOT looser!


----------



## Princess_Pris85

Hello Everyone! Glad to see everyone is doing well with their weight loss. I just weighed in and I'm down another .4 pounds. Definitely not as much as I wanted, but I also don't think I ate as well this week. Like another poster, I think adding in the fruit was key to my weight loss last week. 

These next two weeks are going to be pretty hard with it being christmas and new years. Going to have to control the urges to eat everything sweet in my sight!

 best of luck to you all!


----------



## Kphoto

Princess_Pris85 said:


> Hello Everyone! Glad to see everyone is doing well with their weight loss. I just weighed in and I'm down another .4 pounds. Definitely not as much as I wanted, but I also don't think I ate as well this week. Like another poster, I think adding in the fruit was key to my weight loss last week.
> 
> These next two weeks are going to be pretty hard with it being christmas and new years. Going to have to control the urges to eat everything sweet in my sight!
> 
> best of luck to you all!



As long as I'm not gaining weight during the holidays, I consider it a plus! I know what you mean about sweets...I'm a Pepperidge Farm-aholic.

Karen


----------



## Twingle

Hi everyone!  Looks like everyone is doing as well as they can with the upcoming holidays!  I had WI today, and am down another 1.4 - for a total loss of 6 even.  I'm very happy with that, but having a hard time being okay with "just" 1.4 after having a 4.6 last week.  

Hope everyone has a wonderful weekend and is doing well getting ready for the holidays!


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

I had my weigh-in this morning, down .4 I was hoping for a bigger loss, but I didn't get as much walking in. It has been too cold here.
Two weeks ago, one of my Sisters-in-law joined WW. I was very happy for her.  The first week she seemed motivated and lost 3 pounds, last week she didn't even track. And didn't go to the meeting this morning. I was really disappointed.


----------



## sjms71

daisy2 said:


> Weigh in was yesturday Thursday and with a big loss of 5 pounds last week I would either loose or I would gain.  Well to  my surprise again I lost a little  .6 and to me a loss is a loss so I am now down 41.4 pounds.
> 
> Keep up the good work ladies and gentlemen!!  We can all do it!





N&B'smom said:


> Just got back from my weigh in and I'm down 1.2lbs.  I went back to the old program and like it a LOT better. (I actually found the old slide to figure points for foods online, printed it out and made myself one)  I feel like it works better for me.   So in 3 weeks I am down 6.6lbs.  AND my jeans are getting a LOT looser!





Twingle said:


> Hi everyone!  Looks like everyone is doing as well as they can with the upcoming holidays!  I had WI today, and am down another 1.4 - for a total loss of 6 even.  I'm very happy with that, but having a hard time being okay with "just" 1.4 after having a 4.6 last week.
> 
> Hope everyone has a wonderful weekend and is doing well getting ready for the holidays!





Dreamer & Wisher said:


> I had my weigh-in this morning, down .4 I was hoping for a bigger loss, but I didn't get as much walking in. It has been too cold here.
> Two weeks ago, one of my Sisters-in-law joined WW. I was very happy for her.  The first week she seemed motivated and lost 3 pounds, last week she didn't even track. And didn't go to the meeting this morning. I was really disappointed.



Wow, GREAT JOB everyone


----------



## Mermaid02

Princess_Pris85 said:


> Hello Everyone! Glad to see everyone is doing well with their weight loss. I just weighed in and I'm down another .4 pounds. Definitely not as much as I wanted, but I also don't think I ate as well this week. *Like another poster, I think adding in the fruit was key to my weight loss last week*.
> 
> These next two weeks are going to be pretty hard with it being christmas and new years. Going to have to control the urges to eat everything sweet in my sight!
> 
> best of luck to you all!



That was me! So we'll just eat more fruit this week! We can do it!


----------



## sjms71

How much does everyone exercise, how many days and for generally how long.  I know everyone is different however, I feel I have to exercise with a good 40 minutes of get my heart rate up 7 days a week.  And personally I hate it.  The last few weeks I've only been exercising for 5 days and I feel that it's not enough but I just want a break some days.


----------



## Kphoto

Exercise - I walk...either with my dog or my camera. I also park at the far end of the parking lots and I take the stairs intead of the elevators or escalators. 

Karen


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

sjms71 said:


> How much does everyone exercise, how many days and for generally how long.  I know everyone is different however, I feel I have to exercise with a good 40 minutes of get my heart rate up 7 days a week.  And personally I hate it.  The last few weeks I've only been exercising for 5 days and I feel that it's not enough but I just want a break some days.



I dont exercise other than walking DS to school and back most days.


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

I seem to have developed a wee glitch in my plan to get to my Weight Watcher's Goal weight.  Last week I took a pregnancy test and it came up positive.

We haven't told any family yet.  I have been tracking the past week, but now I don't want to lose anymore.  But when I don't track I feel lost.  I would like to gain the recommended amount of weight and not get out of control.  And I am going to miss the friendly people at my meetings.


----------



## Kphoto

Dreamer & Wisher said:


> I seem to have developed a wee glitch in my plan to get to my Weight Watcher's Goal weight.  Last week I took a pregnancy test and it came up positive.
> 
> We haven't told any family yet.  I have been tracking the past week, but now I don't want to lose anymore.  But when I don't track I feel lost.  I would like to gain the recommended amount of weight and not get out of control.  And I am going to miss the friendly people at my meetings.



Congrats!!! That's wonderful news. Don't they have WW for pregnant people?

Karen


----------



## sjms71

Dreamer & Wisher said:


> I seem to have developed a wee glitch in my plan to get to my Weight Watcher's Goal weight.  Last week I took a pregnancy test and it came up positive.
> 
> We haven't told any family yet.  I have been tracking the past week, but now I don't want to lose anymore.  But when I don't track I feel lost.  I would like to gain the recommended amount of weight and not get out of control.  And I am going to miss the friendly people at my meetings.



OMG, Nancy that is the best Christmas gift ever!!!  Congrats, I can't believe we are one of the first to know!!!  I am so happy for you!!!  And a little jealous.  I wish I had more kids.  I love my two but at almost 11 an 13 I miss all the little kid stuff.   Again, Congrats!  Oh and I have no advise on WW and pregnancy but I'm sure they have a plan for that.  
 We're having a WW baby, oh I mean you're having a baby .


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

Kphoto said:


> Congrats!!! That's wonderful news. Don't they have WW for pregnant people?
> 
> Karen


Thank you for the congratulations.   I can't find any information on the Weight Watchers website. 


sjms71 said:


> OMG, Nancy that is the best Christmas gift ever!!!  Congrats, I can't believe we are one of the first to know!!!  I am so happy for you!!!  And a little jealous.  I wish I had more kids.  I love my two but at almost 11 an 13 I miss all the little kid stuff.   Again, Congrats!  Oh and I have no advise on WW and pregnancy but I'm sure they have a plan for that.
> We're having a WW baby, oh I mean you're having a baby .


Thank you  I really want to tell my Mom, but I thought it would be nice to tell her on Christmas day!  I don't know if I can wait much longer than that.  We are really happy but with me being 38 a little worried.  I need to find an OB and get checked out.  I have wanted to have another one for a long time now.  I had a miscarriage in 2006 so I am a little scared that it could happen again.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

Dreamer & Wisher said:


> I seem to have developed a wee glitch in my plan to get to my Weight Watcher's Goal weight.  Last week I took a pregnancy test and it came up positive.
> 
> We haven't told any family yet.  I have been tracking the past week, but now I don't want to lose anymore.  But when I don't track I feel lost.  I would like to gain the recommended amount of weight and not get out of control.  And I am going to miss the friendly people at my meetings.



Congratulations!  That's wonderful news!!!  





Kphoto said:


> Congrats!!! That's wonderful news. Don't they have WW for pregnant people?
> 
> Karen



I dont believe you can be an active WW member if you're pregnant.





sjms71 said:


> OMG, Nancy that is the best Christmas gift ever!!!  Congrats, I can't believe we are one of the first to know!!!  I am so happy for you!!!  And a little jealous.  I wish I had more kids.  I love my two but at almost 11 an 13 I miss all the little kid stuff.   Again, Congrats!  Oh and I have no advise on WW and pregnancy but I'm sure they have a plan for that.
> We're having a WW baby, oh I mean you're having a baby .



Ever considered foster parenting, Stephanie??  We did it for almost 10 years.  We were a baby home.


----------



## sjms71

Dreamer & Wisher said:


> Thank you for the congratulations.   I can't find any information on the Weight Watchers website.
> 
> Thank you  I really want to tell my Mom, but I thought it would be nice to tell her on Christmas day!  I don't know if I can wait much longer than that.  We are really happy but with me being 38 a little worried.  I need to find an OB and get checked out.  I have wanted to have another one for a long time now.  I had a miscarriage in 2006 so I am a little scared that it could happen again.



Try not to worry, I'm sorry about your miscarriage, I will pray for you and your little one to be healthy.  You should totally do something unique on christmas if that is when You are going to tell your mom.  Like maybe make shirts like New mom to be, Big sister and Big brother too be oh and one for your husband too . Unless, you will be with other family of course and only going to tell mom under the QT.  

Jessie, believe or not you are not the first to tell me that.  It is something to consider.  I briefly went back to work co-teaching kindergarten and it was my dream job.  Unfortunatly, the state of Nc is hurting like so many other states and they cut education unfortunatly it was last hired first fired and that was me.  I only went back for a year (I have a teaching back round) would love to get back into the school but it's been hard with all the cuts.  Fortunatly, I don't have to work but, I absolutely LOVED working in kindergarten with the kids.


----------



## mrzrich

Dreamer & Wisher said:


> I seem to have developed a wee glitch in my plan to get to my Weight Watcher's Goal weight.  Last week I took a pregnancy test and it came up positive.
> 
> We haven't told any family yet.  I have been tracking the past week, but now I don't want to lose anymore.  But when I don't track I feel lost.  I would like to gain the recommended amount of weight and not get out of control.  And I am going to miss the friendly people at my meetings.



Congratulations!  The same thing happened to me 10 years ago.  I lost weight on WW and I too got pregnant.  My sage advice for you is don't wait 10 years after the birth to get back on track!


----------



## k_null81

Hello ladies!  I'm excited to report that at weigh in this morning I hit my 25lbs goal and I lost a little over 2lbs this past week.  Needless to say I was in complete shock when I saw that!  Of course we went out shopping today which led to some not so good food choices but honestly not to worried about it.  This time of the year with the holidays and weather is a challenge so as long as I try and eat healthy most of the week and just keep focused on the long term goal I'm sure I'll make it to lifetime member status before summer.   Which is only another 10-15lbs.  I have come to far not to go all the way!  I'm just hoping this time I actually keep it off!  

Well I hope everyone is doing great!  And I hope everyone has/have had a wonderful holiday season!  I for one can't wait for the holiday season to be over so I can get back on track better.


----------



## sjms71

k_null81 said:


> Hello ladies!  I'm excited to report that at weigh in this morning I hit my 25lbs goal and I lost a little over 2lbs this past week.  Needless to say I was in complete shock when I saw that!  Of course we went out shopping today which led to some not so good food choices but honestly not to worried about it.  This time of the year with the holidays and weather is a challenge so as long as I try and eat healthy most of the week and just keep focused on the long term goal I'm sure I'll make it to lifetime member status before summer.   Which is only another 10-15lbs.  I have come to far not to go all the way!  I'm just hoping this time I actually keep it off!
> 
> Well I hope everyone is doing great!  And I hope everyone has/have had a wonderful holiday season!  I for one can't wait for the holiday season to be over so I can can't back on track better.



Great job and Congrats on the 25lb goal.  I feel the same way I've come to far not to go all the way. And not to sound like a scrooge I too want it to be January in a way to get back on track 100%.  It's been tough the last few days for me. I've made a ton of christmas cookies and DH keeps bringing goodies home he's getting as gifts from work.  So, needless to say I start out good and the cookies and goodies call my name.  Oh, well I am not stressing about it.  It's Christmas and I will not pig out I'll just enjoy and it is what it is.  The rule is Monday, January 3 what's still here goes in the trash!!!!


----------



## Twingle

Dreamer & Wisher said:


> I seem to have developed a wee glitch in my plan to get to my Weight Watcher's Goal weight.  Last week I took a pregnancy test and it came up positive.
> 
> We haven't told any family yet.  I have been tracking the past week, but now I don't want to lose anymore.  But when I don't track I feel lost.  I would like to gain the recommended amount of weight and not get out of control.  And I am going to miss the friendly people at my meetings.



Congrats on such happy news!  Sending many prayers, positive thoughts and pixie dust for everything to go well 

There is a preggie member at my meetings - she doesn't weigh in, but goes for the weekly mag and the friendship of the meetings.  I don't think she was at goal when she got pg, but she says attending the meetings really helps her make good choices and not eat things just because she's pg.

Good luck with everything - I bet you're mom will love that Christmas announcement


----------



## Kphoto

Dreamer & Wisher said:


> I had a miscarriage in 2006 so I am a little scared that it could happen again.



My daughter has had several miscarriages and thinks she might be pregnant again. Keeping my fingers crossed for both of you.

Karen


----------



## corinnak

N&B'smom said:


> Just got back from my weigh in and I'm down 1.2lbs.  I went back to the old program and like it a LOT better. (I actually found the old slide to figure points for foods online, printed it out and made myself one)  I feel like it works better for me.   So in 3 weeks I am down 6.6lbs.  AND my jeans are getting a LOT looser![/QUOTE
> 
> Congratulations!  I also preferred the old plan.  I think there is too much "wiggle room" in the new plan.  I need clear limits on most things!
> 
> 
> I also wanted to say Congratulations to *Dreamer & Wisher*!  I had a miscarriage before I had my first son, and I was also nervous to go through it again.  At the time, I read that miscarriage is not uncommon in a woman's first pregnancy, and that most of the time it does not repeat itself.  I'm wishing for a healthy, happy pregancy for you!
> 
> And I know that WW doesn't let you weigh in during pregnancy, but I do think that if I were to go through another pregnancy, I would still want to track what I was eating - it is too easy for me to say "Well, I'm supposed to be gaining weight, so it is OK to have another DQ Blizzard this week.     I am sure you'll find a great balance!


----------



## Sandi

Dreamer & Wisher said:


> I seem to have developed a wee glitch in my plan to get to my Weight Watcher's Goal weight.  Last week I took a pregnancy test and it came up positive.
> 
> We haven't told any family yet.  I have been tracking the past week, but now I don't want to lose anymore.  But when I don't track I feel lost.  I would like to gain the recommended amount of weight and not get out of control.  And I am going to miss the friendly people at my meetings.



That's exciting news.  Congratulations.  I will keep you in my thoughts.  




sjms71 said:


> How much does everyone exercise, how many days and for generally how long.  I know everyone is different however, I feel I have to exercise with a good 40 minutes of get my heart rate up 7 days a week.  And personally I hate it.  The last few weeks I've only been exercising for 5 days and I feel that it's not enough but I just want a break some days.



I'm really enjoying the exercise now -- it's much easier to do 25 pounds less than where I was in April.  On Mondays, I take a Zumba toning class.  Two weekdays I walk -- either outside or on my treadmill.  It is too hard to run in the dark --which comes at 5:00 -- trying to avoid ice patches.  On Saturday and Sunday mornings, I get to do my running.  40 minutes yesterday with 20 minutes walking; 50 minutes running and 10 minutes walking today.  It took weeks to get to this point and it's cool.

My Sister, daughter and I have committed to each other that we are going to do Disney World's Princess half marathon in 2012.  Yup, we're really going to do it!


----------



## sjms71

Sandi said:


> I'm really enjoying the exercise now -- it's much easier to do 25 pounds less than where I was in April.  On Mondays, I take a Zumba toning class.  Two weekdays I walk -- either outside or on my treadmill.  It is too hard to run in the dark --which comes at 5:00 -- trying to avoid ice patches.  On Saturday and Sunday mornings, I get to do my running.  40 minutes yesterday with 20 minutes walking; 50 minutes running and 10 minutes walking today.  It took weeks to get to this point and it's cool.
> 
> My Sister, daughter and I have committed to each other that we are going to do Disney World's Princess half marathon in 2012.  Yup, we're really going to do it!




Good for you on the PHM 2012.  I've committed it to memory so I'll be cheering your training on the next year, .  Hey isn't that usually in March?  I actually may even be there to cheer you on in person!  As for exercise, I know this is probably not the same, but the Wii released zumba.  I really want to try it, may rent it first to see if I like it on the Wii.  Still loving my elliptical.  I feel I get a great work out on it but, feel I have to work out every day on it.  I got to be too much of a wimp going out in this cold weather to walk or run.  And I'm in NC not even Michigan!!!  You would think I'd be with the cold  being a Yankee and all .


----------



## Sandi

sjms71 said:


> Good for you on the PHM 2012.  I've committed it to memory so I'll be cheering your training on the next year, .  Hey isn't that usually in March?  I actually may even be there to cheer you on in person!  As for exercise, I know this is probably not the same, but the Wii released zumba.  I really want to try it, may rent it first to see if I like it on the Wii.  Still loving my elliptical.  I feel I get a great work out on it but, feel I have to work out every day on it.  I got to be too much of a wimp going out in this cold weather to walk or run.  And I'm in NC not even Michigan!!!  You would think I'd be with the cold  being a Yankee and all .



In 2011, PHM is on 2/27.  They haven't set the 2012 date yet, but we're hopeful it will be about the same time.  I haven't seen the Wii Zumba yet.  My Zumba instructor is such a great gal; she is tiny and so full of energy.  She really keeps us motivated and moving.  I'm glad your elliptical is working for you.  DD16 wants to get one.  I like getting outside -- even when it's 20 degrees and snowing.  It just feels refreshing.  I think I would like NC weather a bit better.


----------



## sjms71

Hey Girls!!  Hope everyone is having a great Monday.  I've been running around all day today.  Christmas came early for DD today, whe went for her eye exam and her opthomologist agreed to let her have contacts.  She was smiling from ear to ear.  She's been wearing glasses since she was 5 and she is almost 13.  I'm really trying to stay on track today too, ended up stopping at McDonalds for lunch, I got a hamburger and apples.  So think that wasn't too bad.  Hope everyone else is doing ok today.


----------



## Sandi

sjms71 said:


> Hey Girls!!  Hope everyone is having a great Monday.  I've been running around all day today.  Christmas came early for DD today, whe went for her eye exam and her opthomologist agreed to let her have contacts.  She was smiling from ear to ear.  She's been wearing glasses since she was 5 and she is almost 13.  I'm really trying to stay on track today too, ended up stopping at McDonalds for lunch, I got a hamburger and apples.  So think that wasn't too bad.  Hope everyone else is doing ok today.



That's great for your DD.   It will be a change for her, but she sounds like she is ready.

I think your lunch sounds perfect.  I just love that you can get apple slices at places like McDonald's and Subway.  It really helps you stick to the plan.


----------



## ScubaD

Hello all,
I attended my first WW meeting last Thursday and I am looking forward to welcoming WW into my life.  I have also joined the Biggest Loser Challenge and will use my new team as an accountability partner.

Looking forward to spending time with y'all.

Dave


----------



## sjms71

ScubaD said:


> Hello all,
> I attended my first WW meeting last Thursday and I am looking forward to welcoming WW into my life.  I have also joined the Biggest Loser Challenge and will use my new team as an accountability partner.
> 
> Looking forward to spending time with y'all.
> 
> Dave



Welcome Dave!!!  Good luck!!!


----------



## Sandi

ScubaD said:


> Hello all,
> I attended my first WW meeting last Thursday and I am looking forward to welcoming WW into my life.  I have also joined the Biggest Loser Challenge and will use my new team as an accountability partner.
> 
> Looking forward to spending time with y'all.
> 
> Dave



Welcome aboard!  The first few weeks can be tough; just keep your focus  and you'll see results.


----------



## ScubaD

Thanks for the welcome.


----------



## Kphoto

Sounds like everyone has been busy this week. Hi Dave - welcome to the group. I'm new here also. Just had my first weigh-in and found that I lost 1.6 pounds. Hope it warms up again so I can get out and do more walking.

Karen


----------



## sjms71

Kphoto said:


> Sounds like everyone has been busy this week. Hi Dave - welcome to the group. I'm new here also. Just had my first weigh-in and found that I lost 1.6 pounds. Hope it warms up again so I can get out and do more walking.
> 
> Karen



Karen,  way to to on the 1.6.  I'm so proud of everyone doing so well last week and this week especially.  This is a hard time a year for most of us and to really stick to the program when there are so many temptations, keep up the great work everyone .


----------



## ScubaD

Kphoto said:


> Sounds like everyone has been busy this week. Hi Dave - welcome to the group. I'm new here also. Just had my first weigh-in and found that I lost 1.6 pounds. Hope it warms up again so I can get out and do more walking.
> 
> Karen



Congrats Karen.  Keep up the good work.  I have my first weigh-in on Thursday and will let you know how I do.

Are you doing the "points plus" program?  If so, how are you doing with it?  I am finding that I will budget my meal on the computer (points wise) first and then prepare the meal/snack/etc.

What do others think, and are there any "tricks" you wish to share?

And the first of the year I will be doing P90X, which I should complete just before our trip to WDW in April.

Dave


----------



## Kphoto

ScubaD said:


> Congrats Karen.  Keep up the good work.  I have my first weigh-in on Thursday and will let you know how I do.
> 
> Are you doing the "points plus" program?  If so, how are you doing with it?  I am finding that I will budget my meal on the computer (points wise) first and then prepare the meal/snack/etc.
> 
> What do others think, and are there any "tricks" you wish to share?
> 
> And the first of the year I will be doing P90X, which I should complete just before our trip to WDW in April.
> 
> Dave



Good luck with the weigh in and the P90X program...I've heard that is a real workout. I love the points plus program, mainly because I just joined and I'm not familiar with the old program. My system - eat all the fresh fruits and vegetables I can and then load up with lean protein. When it's cold out I stock up on Progresso vegetable beef soup, weight watcher's string cheese and the 100 calorie packs of extra cheddar goldfish.

Karen


----------



## LMO429

I started my new years resolution TODAY! Ugh can not look at another cookie, piece of pasta or anything that is just downright bad for you.

I re-started weight watchers today and I hope I can join back in with you guys.

Going to start out slow following weight watchers...allow some indulgences but just trying my hardest not to over do it

Did a jillian michaels workout dvd today....hey its a start


----------



## Sandi

ScubaD said:


> What do others think, and are there any "tricks" you wish to share?
> 
> Dave



Okay, this is not a "trick," but it is something that works -- faithfully track what you eat and your activity.  If you have to write it down, you'll put more thought into it.  One thing my WW leader says is that we only have to track on the days we want to lose weight.    If you get to the point where you think you can keep it all in your head, slap yourself and get back to tracking.



LMO429 said:


> I started my new years resolution TODAY! Ugh can not look at another cookie, piece of pasta or anything that is just downright bad for you.
> 
> I re-started weight watchers today and I hope I can join back in with you guys.
> 
> Going to start out slow following weight watchers...allow some indulgences but just trying my hardest not to over do it
> 
> Did a jillian michaels workout dvd today....hey its a start



Congratulations on starting.  Today is the first day of a beautiful new you!


----------



## ScubaD

Usually I am the "lick the spoon" guy on this day.  Unfortunately there are not enough Power Plus points to go around.  If only the smells could fulfill my hunger pains life would be good.


----------



## sjms71

LMO429 said:


> I started my new years resolution TODAY! Ugh can not look at another cookie, piece of pasta or anything that is just downright bad for you.
> 
> I re-started weight watchers today and I hope I can join back in with you guys.
> 
> Going to start out slow following weight watchers...allow some indulgences but just trying my hardest not to over do it
> 
> Did a jillian michaels workout dvd today....hey its a start



Way to go getting back on track!!! 



Sandi said:


> Okay, this is not a "trick," but it is something that works -- faithfully track what you eat and your activity.  If you have to write it down, you'll put more thought into it.  One thing my WW leader says is that we only have to track on the days we want to lose weight.    If you get to the point where you think you can keep it all in your head, slap yourself and get back to tracking.



 Another very wise post by Sandi.  I need to print this post out and stick it on my refrig as a reminder.  



ScubaD said:


> Usually I am the "lick the spoon" guy on this day.  Unfortunately there are not enough Power Plus points to go around.  If only the smells could fulfill my hunger pains life would be good.



Dave, I feel your pain.  Finished my christmas baking the other day. I must of licked a thousand spoons out of force of habit. As I was cleaning each spoon with my tongue, I was like darn, forgot again no licking spoons!!!  The problem now is I have a ton of cookies laying around.  But I've been good, I've been trying to make it to Thursday's weigh in and then after that I am going to allow myself this weekend.  I'm not going to go wild but, I will enjoy the holiday.  Hang in there we are all in this together , isn't that a song .


----------



## mrzrich

This AM is our Annual Christmas breakfast at work.  It is catered.  Luckily, they use the same restaurant every year for the catering, so the menu is pretty predictable.  Scrambled eggs, Bacon, Sausage, Grits, Bisquits, Fruit and yogurt.  I have already tracked what I am going to have:

1/4 cup scrambled eggs. (measuring cup already packed in my bag)  , 1 slice bacon, 1 biscuit, lots of fruit salad!  I know I SHOULD have the grits instead of the biscuit and the yogurt instead of the bacon, but the beauty of WW is that I CAN eat what I like!

 To counter balance the point expensive breakfast, Lunch will be 4 point Wendys Chili and an apple.


----------



## sjms71

mrzrich said:


> This AM is our Annual Christmas breakfast at work.  It is catered.  Luckily, they use the same restaurant every year for the catering, so the menu is pretty predictable.  Scrambled eggs, Bacon, Sausage, Grits, Bisquits, Fruit and yogurt.  I have already tracked what I am going to have:
> 
> 1/4 cup scrambled eggs. (measuring cup already packed in my bag)  , 1 slice bacon, 1 biscuit, lots of fruit salad!  I know I SHOULD have the grits instead of the biscuit and the yogurt instead of the bacon, but the beauty of WW is that I CAN eat what I like!
> 
> To counter balance the point expensive breakfast, Lunch will be 4 point Wendys Chili and an apple.



You are exactly right, You Can eat what you want!!!  Good for you for planning ahead too.  Have a great time .


----------



## Twingle

Hi everyone!  Hope you're having a great time getting ready for the holidays.  Unfortunately, I'm going to miss WI this week because there is only one meeting within 60 miles for the next few days, and one of my children is sick  

Good luck everyone this week - I'm trying to remember to track everything, and still enjoy the seasonal holiday goodies within reason.


----------



## ScubaD

mrzrich said:


> This AM is our Annual Christmas breakfast at work.  It is catered.  Luckily, they use the same restaurant every year for the catering, so the menu is pretty predictable.  Scrambled eggs, Bacon, Sausage, Grits, Bisquits, Fruit and yogurt.  I have already tracked what I am going to have:
> 
> 1/4 cup scrambled eggs. (measuring cup already packed in my bag)  , 1 slice bacon, 1 biscuit, lots of fruit salad!  I know I SHOULD have the grits instead of the biscuit and the yogurt instead of the bacon, but the beauty of WW is that I CAN eat what I like!
> 
> To counter balance the point expensive breakfast, Lunch will be 4 point Wendys Chili and an apple.



Good job! I too am planning what I will be having for Christmas dinner.  My sister is making our mom's dinner rolls and I put the recipe in the points counter (I tried saying it made 200 rolls but I know that was just fooling myself).  It's funny how I am learning to "budget" my food intake now.

Dave


----------



## Sandi

ScubaD said:


> Good job! I too am planning what I will be having for Christmas dinner.  My sister is making our mom's dinner rolls and I put the recipe in the points counter (I tried saying it made 200 rolls but I know that was just fooling myself).  It's funny how I am learning to "budget" my food intake now.
> 
> Dave



Dave, you are like my DH.  Yeah, that cake (not a cupcake) is one serving.

I had my WI today.  I'm happy to report another 2.2 pounds gone!  This new PointsPlus thing is really working for me.  I've lost more in the last 4 weeks than I did all of August through October.  Gotta love the fruit.

Looking forward to hearing from the other Wednesday WI folks.


----------



## sjms71

Sandi said:


> Dave, you are like my DH.  Yeah, that cake (not a cupcake) is one serving.
> 
> I had my WI today.  I'm happy to report another 2.2 pounds gone!  This new PointsPlus thing is really working for me.  I've lost more in the last 4 weeks than I did all of August through October.  Gotta love the fruit.
> 
> Looking forward to hearing from the other Wednesday WI folks.



 You are my inspiration girl.  You are just knocking it out of the park!!!  Good for you, glad the new program is working.

.


----------



## natashag76

WI this a.m. - down another 1.2!!! That means I have officially hit my first 5%


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

Weighed in today -- not even going there!  DS and I decorated about 4 doz sugar cookies with royal icing yesterday and there are about 2 doz left!    And the DAY BEFORE weigh-in.  Who does that??!!  I'm exactly at my goal which would normally be a good thing but since I had to go up to reach it, it's actually a very bad thing!

Anyway, Welcome Dave and congratulations to all of you on your losses this week.  

I dont know if I'll be around much for the rest of the week so in case I'm not, have a very Merry Christmas!


----------



## sjms71

natashag76 said:


> WI this a.m. - down another 1.2!!! That means I have officially hit my first 5%


good job!



CdnBuzzFan said:


> Weighed in today -- not even going there!  DS and I decorated about 4 doz sugar cookies with royal icing yesterday and there are about 2 doz left!    And the DAY BEFORE weigh-in.  Who does that??!!  I'm exactly at my goal which would normally be a good thing but since I had to go up to reach it, it's actually a very bad thing!
> 
> Anyway, Welcome Dave and congratulations to all of you on your losses this week.
> 
> I dont know if I'll be around much for the rest of the week so in case I'm not, have a very Merry Christmas!




Well, it's ok, it's Christmas!! When we go off the program to enjoy holiday's, vacations and special events, the most important thing is we get back in the saddle again.  And I know you will get right back with it.  Enjoy your holiday Jessie, Merry Christmas , thanks for being a great inspiration, support and Disboard friend .


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

Hi everyone!  I am still hanging around.  I had been tracking but was really busy yesterday and today, so I haven't written anything down.  I canceled my monthly pass but haven't been to a meeting to talk to a leader.  I may go next Wednesday, since that was the meeting I went to regularly for a long time.

I couldn't  wait until Christmas to tell my Mom, I told her last night!  After I found out my brother's wife is also expecting.  Our Due Dates are really close.

I want to tell the kids on Christmas morning, I think they will be excited.  DH is a little reluctant to tell his family.  They can be grumpy about things.

I hope everyone has a great Christmas!


----------



## sjms71

Dreamer & Wisher said:


> Hi everyone!  I am still hanging around.  I had been tracking but was really busy yesterday and today, so I haven't written anything down.  I canceled my monthly pass but haven't been to a meeting to talk to a leader.  I may go next Wednesday, since that was the meeting I went to regularly for a long time.
> 
> I couldn't  wait until Christmas to tell my Mom, I told her last night!  After I found out my brother's wife is also expecting.  Our Due Dates are really close.
> 
> I want to tell the kids on Christmas morning, I think they will be excited.  DH is a little reluctant to tell his family.  They can be grumpy about things.
> 
> I hope everyone has a great Christmas!



glad to hear all is well with you!!  Hope you have a great Christmas, don't be a stranger we want to hear all about the baby and your progress.


----------



## mrzrich

OMG! OMG! OMG!

WI tonight.  I lost 7.2 lbs this week!  (Keep in mind I had gained 3.6 last week at WDW)  I am convinced that some of the gain last week was water weight from eating at WDW restaurants.

Even more notable is that I got my 50 lb key chain disk tonight!


----------



## LMO429

mrzrich said:


> OMG! OMG! OMG!
> 
> WI tonight.  I lost 7.2 lbs this week!  (Keep in mind I had gained 3.6 last week at WDW)  I am convinced that some of the gain last week was water weight from eating at WDW restaurants.
> 
> Even more notable is that I got my 50 lb key chain disk tonight!



WOW CONGRATULATIONS! That is amazing!!!!!!


----------



## sjms71

mrzrich said:


> OMG! OMG! OMG!
> 
> WI tonight.  I lost 7.2 lbs this week!  (Keep in mind I had gained 3.6 last week at WDW)  I am convinced that some of the gain last week was water weight from eating at WDW restaurants.
> 
> Even more notable is that I got my 50 lb key chain disk tonight!



Wow, that's amazing!!!  Great job and Congrats!!  Hitting that 50lb mark is such a big accomplishment


----------



## Sandi

mrzrich said:


> OMG! OMG! OMG!
> 
> WI tonight.  I lost 7.2 lbs this week!  (Keep in mind I had gained 3.6 last week at WDW)  I am convinced that some of the gain last week was water weight from eating at WDW restaurants.
> 
> Even more notable is that I got my 50 lb key chain disk tonight!



That is wonderful.  Congratulations on hitting that milestone.  I bet you feel like a million bucks!

I'm getting worried about the coming weekend.  Tonite we go to my aunt's for pizza; tomorrow we go to my parents home to spend Christmas Eve day with my family; the next day is with DH's family.  Mexican food at my family and traditional turkey with all the fixin's at his.  I'm going to take fresh fruit trays to both so I can snack on fruit instead of the trigger foods.  For DH's family, they count on me making an apple pie and a praline sweet potato pie.  I'm going to have to make those tonight.  The pressure is building.  I'm kinda glad I have to work today so I'm away from cookies and other delights.

So anyway, please share some of your plans for how you're going to deal with the holiday food fest.  I need help y'all!


----------



## cepmom

hey guys...congrats to all the "losers" here...what an accomplishment to be abel to lose during the holiday madness 

I've been lurking for a few weeks...crazy busy with work and school so I haven't had time to post. Final exam was last night and I'm off work until Monday thank goodness! 

I haven't been doing so well the past couple of weeks....stressed out beyond belief with my A&P class and I didn't cope well Haven't been tracking and haven't worked out at all this week  Hoping that I can get my butt back in gear now that school is over for winter break and I can refocus on WW.

Have a wonderful Christmas everyone!


----------



## sjms71

Well, had my weigh in today and I am the exactly the same.  I know I said I'd be happy with that but, I guess I lied, I'm accepting it, but would be happier if I had loss.  And I know next week will not be a loss unless some strange thing happens.  So, my last 14lbs will have to come off in 2011.


----------



## ScubaD

For my first weigh-in, and one week under my belt, I have reduced a total of 4.6 pounds.  Only 92 pounds to go.

Merry Christmas to my fellow WW teammates.

Dave


----------



## sjms71

ScubaD said:


> For my first weigh-in, and one week under my belt, I have reduced a total of 4.6 pounds.  Only 92 pounds to go.
> 
> Merry Christmas to my fellow WW teammates.
> 
> Dave



 Great Job Dave!!  Merry Christmas!


----------



## Kphoto

Congrats, Dave! Congrats to everyone else who managed to either lose or not gain weight this holiday season. WI is on monday for me. I'm already regretting that red velvet cupcake with the cream cheese frosting.

Karen


----------



## Mermaid02

Down 1 this week- headed in the right direction!


----------



## Sandi

Congratulations Losers!

Merry Christmas everyone.  Good luck in the coming days.


----------



## poohbear2

Merry Christmas to Everyone Also!

I am .4 pounds away from my 10% goal and I can't believe how hard this past week has been.  I never realized how much candy, chocolate and other treats I get during the week of Christmas! If this was last year, I would have gobbled everything up all ready.  My weigh in is tomorrow.  I can't wait.


----------



## sjms71

My kids were up at 4:15!!!! DS asked DH what he wanted for Christmas, to which he replied more sleep!  Hope everyone has a magical holiday.


----------



## ScubaD

I also wish everyone a Very Merry Christmas.

Thanks for letting me join the club, and best wishes for goals acheived in 2011.

Dave


----------



## robinb

Good morning everyone and Merry Christmas to all who celebrate!  We're going to Christmas dinner with my Jewish inlaws here in Tampa.  That cracks me up every year.

I think I survived a week at WDW.  I don't have a scale, so I'm not sure but my clothes are not tight like they were last August.  I'm planning to go to the YMCA tomorrow so I can weigh myself .

We're here in Tampa for 3 more days and then off to LA for a few days in Disneyland and then to the Rose Bowl game .


----------



## sjms71

robinb said:


> Good morning everyone and Merry Christmas to all who celebrate!  We're going to Christmas dinner with my Jewish inlaws here in Tampa.  That cracks me up every year.
> 
> I think I survived a week at WDW.  I don't have a scale, so I'm not sure but my clothes are not tight like they were last August.  I'm planning to go to the YMCA tomorrow so I can weigh myself .
> 
> We're here in Tampa for 3 more days and then off to LA for a few days in Disneyland and then to the Rose Bowl game .



Safe travels Robin, have fun


----------



## Sandi

robinb said:


> Good morning everyone and Merry Christmas to all who celebrate!  We're going to Christmas dinner with my Jewish inlaws here in Tampa.  That cracks me up every year.
> 
> I think I survived a week at WDW.  I don't have a scale, so I'm not sure but my clothes are not tight like they were last August.  I'm planning to go to the YMCA tomorrow so I can weigh myself .
> 
> We're here in Tampa for 3 more days and then off to LA for a few days in Disneyland and then to the Rose Bowl game .



Hey Robin, I'm glad you checked in with us and that everything is going well.  With all youry travels, I'm sure it has been difficult, but it sounds like you're giving it a good shot.  I hope you have good results tomorrow.

Merry Christmas to all!


----------



## ScubaD

So how did everyone do?  I know it was rough for me as I must have passed the cookie/chips/candy table 1,000 times and not once did I bend the elbow to grab even a small piece.  And when I added my points when I had an opportunity to break away form the family I only used about 15 extra points of my 48 I get for the week.  And that includes my Merlot I enjoyed at the end of the evening.

Feel free to share your expeiriences.


----------



## MinnieFlute

Hi all!  I just started WW a few days ago, and while I'm not ridiculously overweight (5-10 pounds, maybe) I am currently training for the Houston Marathon and, while I know my pace for the marathon is probably set in stone, I do want to improve my speed for some shorter races in the spring.  I think I'm going to have to drop a little weight to make that easier.

My only problem, even with the increased fruit and veggie intake, is that I have not felt full enough since starting.  I ran 4 miles today (with the intention of running 15 ) and felt terribly dizzy.  I stopped at Subway and wolfed down a footlong sub (definitely cost me some activity points!) and finally felt okay.  An hour and a half later, my stomach is starting to rumble again!  The hunger from running actually caused me to put ON weight while marathon training (seriously!) which is why I started WW.  Maybe the 29 points they've assigned me is just not enough, even with the weekly points.  

Oh well, off to the gym to see if I can make up some of the lost workout!


----------



## Sandi

MinnieFlute said:


> Hi all!  I just started WW a few days ago, and while I'm not ridiculously overweight (5-10 pounds, maybe) I am currently training for the Houston Marathon and, while I know my pace for the marathon is probably set in stone, I do want to improve my speed for some shorter races in the spring.  I think I'm going to have to drop a little weight to make that easier.
> 
> My only problem, even with the increased fruit and veggie intake, is that I have not felt full enough since starting.  I ran 4 miles today (with the intention of running 15 ) and felt terribly dizzy.  I stopped at Subway and wolfed down a footlong sub (definitely cost me some activity points!) and finally felt okay.  An hour and a half later, my stomach is starting to rumble again!  The hunger from running actually caused me to put ON weight while marathon training (seriously!) which is why I started WW.  Maybe the 29 points they've assigned me is just not enough, even with the weekly points.
> 
> Oh well, off to the gym to see if I can make up some of the lost workout!



While I love WW and feel it is the perfect plan for me, I'm wondering if it isn't the right fit for you.  If you are within 10 pounds of a goal weight and training for a marathon, you probably need a nutrition plan that takes the training into consideration a lot more than WW does.  With my running group, we have a nutritionist available to address questions like that.  Are you in a running group?  Can you join one that provides more than just a running schedule (i.e. cross training suggestions, nutrition, form, and the like)?  That's just a thought.  I wish you great luck and success.


----------



## Sandi

ScubaD said:


> So how did everyone do?  I know it was rough for me as I must have passed the cookie/chips/candy table 1,000 times and not once did I bend the elbow to grab even a small piece.  And when I added my points when I had an opportunity to break away form the family I only used about 15 extra points of my 48 I get for the week.  And that includes my Merlot I enjoyed at the end of the evening.
> 
> Feel free to share your expeiriences.



You did well Dave.  Congratulations.

Christmas day wasn't my problem day.  Mine was yesterday when we went to my mom and dad's with the whole extended family there.  Sometimes I feel that my mom's goal is to keep all the grandchildren full of sugar and fat.  Yesterday was definitely that way.  Pork ribs and scalloped potatoes for dinner.  Cookies, chips, nuts, etc. everywhere.  Even if you just eat a little, it was huge points.  I actually tracked the day and it was terrible.  I was ready to cry (and scream) when I stepped on the scale today.  I'm glad to be getting back on the right track today.  I'm sure I won't recover by my Wednesday weigh in, but it's a new day today.


----------



## mrzrich

Happy Belated Christmas Everyone!

I really want to forget the last 3 days happened.  I ate SO MUCH!  I ate alot of Candy, and I don't even like candy!  

Back on track today.  And that's all there is to it!

Next 2 weekends will be hurdles as New Years brings another big meal at my Mother's house, and the following weekend is DS's Birthday.  Wish me Luck!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

Sandi said:


> You did well Dave.  Congratulations.
> 
> Christmas day wasn't my problem day.  Mine was yesterday when we went to my mom and dad's with the whole extended family there.  Sometimes I feel that my mom's goal is to keep all the grandchildren full of sugar and fat.  Yesterday was definitely that way.  Pork ribs and scalloped potatoes for dinner.  Cookies, chips, nuts, etc. everywhere.  Even if you just eat a little, it was huge points.  I actually tracked the day and it was terrible.  I was ready to cry (and scream) when I stepped on the scale today.  I'm glad to be getting back on the right track today.  I'm sure I won't recover by my Wednesday weigh in, but it's a new day today.



I'm with you, Sandi!  Yesterday was also my problem.  We were at my Italian inlaws for the day and overnight last night.  I did manage to just snack on fruit until supper and made it to supper with 18 daily and 49 weekly points available.  I didn't track at supper but I think I may have eaten every single point.  So for the rest of today and all day tomorrow, I have to stick to my daily points which maybe be difficult.  Tomorrow morning I'm working so that will get me away from the kitchen which should help.  I just have to hang on until my meeting on Wednesday morning and then I'll be able to start breathing again.


----------



## PRINCESS VIJA

Hi Everyone,

I am hoping you guys can give me your opinions...

I have done WW in the past.  I joined, rejoined, rejoined, rejoined... you get the picture!  I've tried to go it on my own for a while and have managed to gain everything I've ever lost and then gain some more.  However now I am getting to the point that I need a "plan" to follow.

How is the new Points plus program?  My friend at worked talked about it and it intrigued me.  I like that fruits and most veggies are free points.  (although she told me that ALL veggies are free - just doing research online tonight looks like potatoes and corn are still counted???) 

Can you tell me the good, bad and ugly about the program.  Do you track on an electonic tracker, or do you track in a book?  How much do all the products cost (calculator, books, etc)  any helpful info would be great!


----------



## ScubaD

PRINCESS VIJA said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I am hoping you guys can give me your opinions...
> 
> I have done WW in the past.  I joined, rejoined, rejoined, rejoined... you get the picture!  I've tried to go it on my own for a while and have managed to gain everything I've ever lost and then gain some more.  However now I am getting to the point that I need a "plan" to follow.
> 
> How is the new Points plus program?  My friend at worked talked about it and it intrigued me.  I like that fruits and most veggies are free points.  (although she told me that ALL veggies are free - just doing research online tonight looks like potatoes and corn are still counted???)
> 
> Can you tell me the good, bad and ugly about the program.  Do you track on an electonic tracker, or do you track in a book?  How much do all the products cost (calculator, books, etc)  any helpful info would be great!



I am brand new to WW so I have nothing to compare the program to.  I do like the freedom to have fruits and vegetables, which saves room for my evening wine.

I use the web site to track my points and I tend to budget the food before I enjoy.  For instance, I will check out my lunch in the morning (cheeseburgers, sandwiches, etc) so I know excatly what I can eat.  It seems to work fine so far.

Dave


----------



## sjms71

mrzrich said:


> Happy Belated Christmas Everyone!
> 
> I really want to forget the last 3 days happened.  I ate SO MUCH!  I ate alot of Candy, and I don't even like candy!
> 
> Back on track today.  And that's all there is to it!
> 
> Next 2 weekends will be hurdles as New Years brings another big meal at my Mother's house, and the following weekend is DS's Birthday.  Wish me Luck!



I'm with you, can I PLEASE forget the last few days even happened .  Food, food, food and more food and BRAVO to Dave cause I didn't pass up anything.  I don't even want to get on the scale. It didn't help that we got 7 inches of snow in NC which means we were snowed in.   I've has a massive headache for days too, I think too much sugar.  And I did the same thing I ate things I normally would pass up, like these last few days were a license to eat.   Have I not learned anything this last year.  Oh, well what's done is done and I can't go back and change it.  I'm going to do my best to move past it and get back on track.  Great job to all who did well the last few days.


----------



## k_null81

sjms71 said:


> I'm with you, can I PLEASE forget the last few days even happened .  Food, food, food and more food and BRAVO to Dave cause I didn't pass up anything.  I don't even want to get on the scale. It didn't help that we got 7 inches of snow in NC which means we were snowed in.   I've has a massive headache for days too, I think too much sugar.  And I did the same thing I ate things I normally would pass up, like these last few days were a license to eat.   Have I not learned anything this last year.  Oh, well what's done is done and I can't go back and change it.  I'm going to do my best to move past it and get back on track.  Great job to all who did well the last few days.



Don't beat yourself up!  I'm right there with you guys.  I already knew this weekend wouldn't be pretty.  On top of that my normal weigh in's are saturday mornings so I didn't even get to weigh in this past weekend since it was Christmas and this coming Saturday is New Years so I really need to find at least some where to weigh in so I can be accountable for this past weekend!

Congrats to the one's who managed to behave themseleves this past holiday weekend.


----------



## AmberHeartsDisney

I have a horrible habit of posting and never going back to said post.


but I try to get better!

Anyways i was 232.2 at the biggest.  got down to 164.6 and then i gained it oh most all back. right up to 220!

i could sit here and make excuses but i wont. Me and food have a love hate relationship.

i started WW again and Ive lost about 4 pounds (started 2 weeks ago) i am liking the new points plus plan. I just need to stay on point!

i am getting married next year and want to start a family. i am so tired or yoyoing!


----------



## sjms71

AmberHeartsDisney said:


> I have a horrible habit of posting and never going back to said post.
> 
> 
> but I try to get better!
> 
> Anyways i was 232.2 at the biggest.  got down to 164.6 and then i gained it oh most all back. right up to 220!
> 
> i could sit here and make excuses but i wont. Me and food have a love hate relationship.
> 
> i started WW again and Ive lost about 4 pounds (started 2 weeks ago) i am liking the new points plus plan. I just need to stay on point!
> 
> i am getting married next year and want to start a family. i am so tired or yoyoing!



Good morning all, today is a new day and I am going to embrace it 100%.  I think my holi*DAY'S* is out of my system.  I got the courage to step on the scale today and let's just say it wasn't pretty at all.  The food may have won the battle this time however, I WILL WIN THE WAR!!!!!  Good luck to everyone else whether you are struggling or not.  As for our family, New Years is uneventful so no worries there food wise.  


Welcome back to the plan Amber.  You've done it before so you can do it again.  I think we all have ;. Maintaining can be a struggle.  I think that is where constant support comes in so don't forget about us we are here if you need us .


----------



## Disney Dad Canada

DO NOT WANT to go to my meeting today. I know I gained this week. It's been 8 months and I hover within 5 pounds of my initial weight.

I know its good that I haven't gained this year like in the past, but I need to lose.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

Disney Dad Canada said:


> DO NOT WANT to go to my meeting today. I know I gained this week. It's been 8 months and I hover within 5 pounds of my initial weight.
> 
> I know its good that I haven't gained this year like in the past, but I need to lose.




You NEED TO GO, Dave!!  Let us know how you did.


----------



## brunette8706

Happy Holidays, Merry Christmas, Happy Hannakauh!!

Hi All!

Has anyone started the new Weight Watchers plan yet?  I want to start January 2 is anyone else with me?  LOL

Brunette


----------



## NancyIL

brunette8706 said:


> Happy Holidays, Merry Christmas, Happy Hannakauh!!
> 
> Hi All!
> 
> Has anyone started the new Weight Watchers plan yet?  I want to start January 2 is anyone else with me?  LOL
> 
> Brunette



I have never tried Weight Watchers, but I need to do something to eat better! My exercise habits are pretty good, but my eating habits are not. I intend to join the online program and give it a 3-month try.


----------



## sjms71

brunette8706 said:


> Happy Holidays, Merry Christmas, Happy Hannakauh!!
> 
> Hi All!
> 
> Has anyone started the new Weight Watchers plan yet?  I want to start January 2 is anyone else with me?  LOL
> 
> The new program was rolled out after Thanksgiving.  So most of us here have been doing it for the last 3-4 weeks I guess.  It's new to everyone so I think most of us have had great results with the new program, not counting this last week for the holiday.  We are with you!
> 
> Brunette




The new program was rolled out after Thanksgiving.  So most of us here have been doing it for the last 3-4 weeks I guess.  It's new to everyone so I think most of us have had great results with the new program, not counting this last week for the holiday.  We are with you!




NancyIL said:


> I have never tried Weight Watchers, but I need to do something to eat better! My exercise habits are pretty good, but my eating habits are not. I intend to join the online program and give it a 3-month try.



Weight Watchers is the best!!  I feel it teaches you realistic eating habits.  You are not on some all carb, no carb, all fat, no fat, eat only our prepackaged food kind of diet.  You can have anything you want you just have to "count" it and with WW it's not a diet it's a lifestyle change.  And I don't say that cause that's their moto they really teach you lifestyle tools to get through every day not just until you lose the weight.  Good luck, I personally prefer going to meetings however, joining online is moving in a positive direction. .


----------



## sjms71

Disney Dad Canada said:


> DO NOT WANT to go to my meeting today. I know I gained this week. It's been 8 months and I hover within 5 pounds of my initial weight.
> 
> I know its good that I haven't gained this year like in the past, but I need to lose.



Hey Disney Dad, it's been a while.  The important thing is you are back .  So, has it been 8 months since a meeting, since posting here?  Did you get to goal, what's the scoop.  We probably need meetings the most when we least want to go.  Hope you decided to go.


----------



## Disney Dad Canada

sjms71 said:


> Hey Disney Dad, it's been a while.  The important thing is you are back .  So, has it been 8 months since a meeting, since posting here?  Did you get to goal, what's the scoop.  We probably need meetings the most when we least want to go.  Hope you decided to go.



Well, I gained over 3 pounds from last week's meeting. I ended up buying the new points plus scale, and am now determined to learn to cook. It's so easy just to pick up a phone and call for take-out, but that's why I'm staying the weight that I am.

I'll keep you updated.


----------



## sjms71

Disney Dad Canada said:


> Well, I gained over 3 pounds from last week's meeting. I ended up buying the new points plus scale, and am now determined to learn to cook. It's so easy just to pick up a phone and call for take-out, but that's why I'm staying the weight that I am.
> 
> I'll keep you updated.



I think a lot of us may see a gain this week.  Good for you for getting back on track.  Here is a great WW food website.  I make a lot of stuff off of here, 
www.skinnytaste.com.  Also, check out Hungry Girl website.  I'm sure it still works the same if you're a Hungry Guy .  Good luck, keep us posted.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

sjms71 said:


> Also, check out Hungry Girl website.  I'm sure it still works the same if you're a Hungry Guy .  Good luck, keep us posted.



You're too funny!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

Disney Dad Canada said:


> Well, I gained over 3 pounds from last week's meeting. I ended up buying the new points plus scale, and am now determined to learn to cook. It's so easy just to pick up a phone and call for take-out, but that's why I'm staying the weight that I am.
> 
> I'll keep you updated.



I just got one of the scales too! 

If you're not used to cooking, Dave, just remember that you can always head over to Metro or Loblaws and get a BBQ chicken.  Make some rice and a few veggies and you've got a low point supper and a chicken sandwich for lunch the next day.  Just don't grab their potato wedges while you are there at the counter.  They look wonderful and smell great but we have no idea how many points are in them!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

NancyIL said:


> I have never tried Weight Watchers, but I need to do something to eat better! My exercise habits are pretty good, but my eating habits are not. I intend to join the online program and give it a 3-month try.



Hi NancyIL!  I think WW online program is a great idea!  It will certainly teach you how to make healthy choices.  If you can get out to the meetings, though, you'll find that the meetings are a great source of support.  The leaders are very knowledgeable and it's nice to have that accountability each week.  Good luck with whatever you decide.






brunette8706 said:


> Happy Holidays, Merry Christmas, Happy Hannakauh!!
> 
> Hi All!
> 
> Has anyone started the new Weight Watchers plan yet?  I want to start January 2 is anyone else with me?  LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Brunette




Welcome brunette8709!  January 2 is a great time to start.  Congratulations on you're decision to join!  Most people are having wonderful success on the Points Plus program -- I'm sure you'll enjoy it as well.






sjms71 said:


> Good morning all, today is a new day and I am going to embrace it 100%.  I think my holi*DAY'S* is out of my system.  I got the courage to step on the scale today and let's just say it wasn't pretty at all.  The food may have won the battle this time however, I WILL WIN THE WAR!!!!!  Good luck to everyone else whether you are struggling or not.  As for our family, New Years is uneventful so no worries there food wise.



So how did you do today, Stephanie???!  I hope you were able to get back on track and stick to you're points.  Keep the war in your name!  One more day until your weigh in on Thursday -- you can do it!  

I'm glad you dont have to face any challenges on the New Years weekend.  I, however, am getting together with a bunch of cousins on Saturday.  There will be lots of things there that will be hard to say no to.

I'm expecting a loss tomorrow.  Wish me luck!


----------



## sjms71

CdnBuzzFan said:


> Hi NancyIL!  I think WW online program is a great idea!  It will certainly teach you how to make healthy choices.  If you can get out to the meetings, though, you'll find that the meetings are a great source of support.  The leaders are very knowledgeable and it's nice to have that accountability each week.  Good luck with whatever you decide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome brunette8709!  January 2 is a great time to start.  Congratulations on you're decision to join!  Most people are having wonderful success on the Points Plus program -- I'm sure you'll enjoy it as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So how did you do today, Stephanie???!  I hope you were able to get back on track and stick to you're points.  Keep the war in your name!  One more day until your weigh in on Thursday -- you can do it!
> 
> I'm glad you dont have to face any challenges on the New Years weekend.  I, however, am getting together with a bunch of cousins on Saturday.  There will be lots of things there that will be hard to say no to.
> 
> I'm expecting a loss tomorrow.  Wish me luck!



I did very well today.  I'm kind of proud of myself cause I haven't been able to resist temptations the last few days.  However, stuck to it like glue today.  Already did the elliptical for 40 min. and about to try out my zumba for wii.  I never have taken a zumba class so I have nothing to compare it to.  I'll let you know how it goes.  Good luck tomorrow Jess, good for you expecting a loss.  A miracle will have to have happen for me to lose. If I'm lucky I'll be the same.  It's funny my leader always ends our meeting with this: any questions, concerns or miracles I need to preform!   Last week I told her I may need to take her up on that miracle .


----------



## Disney Dad Canada

CdnBuzzFan said:


> I just got one of the scales too!
> 
> If you're not used to cooking, Dave, just remember that you can always head over to Metro or Loblaws and get a BBQ chicken.  Make some rice and a few veggies and you've got a low point supper and a chicken sandwich for lunch the next day.  Just don't grab their potato wedges while you are there at the counter.  They look wonderful and smell great but we have no idea how many points are in them!



I'm Paul, not Dave, btw. Making Weight Watchers Leek and Canadian Bacon soup in the crockpot as we speak.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

Disney Dad Canada said:


> I'm Paul, not Dave, btw. Making Weight Watchers Leek and Canadian Bacon soup in the crockpot as we speak.



Ooops!  Sorry.


----------



## sjms71

Disney Dad Canada said:


> I'm Paul, not Dave, btw. Making Weight Watchers Leek and Canadian Bacon soup in the crockpot as we speak.





CdnBuzzFan said:


> Ooops!  Sorry.



We've had 2 guys jump on the thread in the last week or two, easy to be confused .  Paul, feel free to post that recipe, or is it WW.com?  I would love to make it, especially since it's done in the crockpot.


----------



## sjms71

are you still doing ok?  We haven't heard from ya in a while.  Hope all is going well.


----------



## Disney Dad Canada

sjms71 said:


> We've had 2 guys jump on the thread in the last week or two, easy to be confused .  Paul, feel free to post that recipe, or is it WW.com?  I would love to make it, especially since it's done in the crockpot.



The recipe is from the weight watchers web site. It took me  while to find it, as I forgot americans call peameal bacon "Canadian bacon". I assume the Canadian and US sites have the same recipes.

The title is "Potato and Canadian Bacon Slow Cooker Chowder". Might try adding clams next time.


----------



## sjms71

Disney Dad Canada said:


> The recipe is from the weight watchers web site. It took me  while to find it, as I forgot americans call peameal bacon "Canadian bacon". I assume the Canadian and US sites have the same recipes.
> 
> The title is "Potato and Canadian Bacon Slow Cooker Chowder". Might try adding clams next time.



Found it, thanks a bunch .


----------



## Sandi

Disney Dad Canada said:


> The recipe is from the weight watchers web site. It took me  while to find it, as I forgot americans call peameal bacon "Canadian bacon". I assume the Canadian and US sites have the same recipes.
> 
> The title is "Potato and Canadian Bacon Slow Cooker Chowder". Might try adding clams next time.



That sound good.  Please let us know what you think of the recipe.

Tomorrow is my WI day and I am not looking forward to it at all.  But, I'm going to go and face the scales.  I wish I were going in with Jessie's attitude; but, of course, that would have required that I didn't fall off the wagon last weekend.  It will be kind of embarrasing because last week I got my 25 pound disk and everyone made a big deal about it.  I'm sure they won't take it away from me though!!!


----------



## sjms71

I think we have some weigh ins today........This will be your last weigh in for 2010.  Hope everyone ends the year with a strong finish.


----------



## Disney Dad Canada

Sandi said:


> That sound good.  Please let us know what you think of the recipe.!



It's the second time I made it, so it's a very yummy thing. Great for keeping you warm in the winter. My kids love it as well.

 I also liked the etools feature of being able to add or remove items from a recipe and it recalculating the points.


----------



## Sandi

Disney Dad Canada said:


> It's the second time I made it, so it's a very yummy thing. Great for keeping you warm in the winter. My kids love it as well.
> 
> I also liked the etools feature of being able to add or remove items from a recipe and it recalculating the points.



Thanks Paul.  I looked at the recipe last night and I'm going to make it this weekend.  I love soups in the winter, so this will be a good addition to the recipe base.


----------



## sjms71

how do you Zumba?  I know I just started yesterday but I'm having a hard time getting the moves down.  Tell me I'll catch on, I feel like a spaz.  I must say it would be easier on a smooth floor, carpet just isn't doing it.


----------



## Sandi

sjms71 said:


> how do you Zumba?  I know I just started yesterday but I'm having a hard time getting the moves down.  Tell me I'll catch on, I feel like a spaz.  I must say it would be easier on a smooth floor, carpet just isn't doing it.



I'm sure you're not a spaz.  I take a class, so I have feedback from the instructor telling me to keep my elbows up (or whatever) while we're doing it.  You'll feel better about everything after doing it a few times.  It takes more than one time to get comfortable.  You definitely will catch on -- and it'll happen after a few times of doing it.  We have a Wii, but I don't have Zumba for it.  Is the music good?  That makes a big difference to me.


----------



## Sandi

Okay, I'll be the first Wednesday WI to report.  It was not good, but not as bad as I thought it would be when I stepped on my home scale on Monday.  I was up 1.4 pounds.  I'm blaming it on Sunday's pork ribs and scalloped potatoes.  They were not 1.4 pounds of yumminess; not doing that again!

Oh, and I am still at "over 25 pounds lost" so I didn't feel as stupid as I could have.


----------



## sjms71

Sandi said:


> Okay, I'll be the first Wednesday WI to report.  It was not good, but not as bad as I thought it would be when I stepped on my home scale on Monday.  I was up 1.4 pounds.  I'm blaming it on Sunday's pork ribs and scalloped potatoes.  They were not 1.4 pounds of yumminess; not doing that again!
> 
> Oh, and I am still at "over 25 pounds lost" so I didn't feel as stupid as I could have.



Not too bad, you'll have it off in no time.  Ok, so I just did the elliptical for 30 minutes and decided to play around with my Zumba again.  I watched a few youtube videos to try and see the steps.  I was going to do the tutorial again but decided to jump into the first easy routine.  It was 20 minutes and I got through it, it seemed easier than the tutorial.  It kicked my butt, however, I liked it.  Again, I have never taken a class so the Wii could be lame compaired to it.  I liked the music and thought the moves complimented it.  My only complaint is that the wii remote is way to sensitive for the tutorial.  If you have it in the side pocket that comes with it, it moves so much it automatically says you have the move and moves on.  So, I just set it on the table and when I was ready to move on I moved the controller.  When you are doing the routine it doesn't have this problem just with the tutorial.  So, overall so far I give it .


----------



## ski_mom

sjms71 said:


> Not too bad, you'll have it off in no time.  Ok, so I just did the elliptical for 30 minutes and decided to play around with my Zumba again.  I watched a few youtube videos to try and see the steps.  I was going to do the tutorial again but decided to jump into the first easy routine.  It was 20 minutes and I got through it, it seemed easier than the tutorial.  It kicked my butt, however, I liked it.  Again, I have never taken a class so the Wii could be lame compaired to it.  I liked the music and thought the moves complimented it.  My only complaint is that the wii remote is way to sensitive for the tutorial.  If you have it in the side pocket that comes with it, it moves so much it automatically says you have the move and moves on.  So, I just set it on the table and when I was ready to move on I moved the controller.  When you are doing the routine it doesn't have this problem just with the tutorial.  So, overall so far I give it .




Thanks for the review - I've been thinking of getting zumba for the wii and wondered if it was any good.  I think I might go ahead and try it out.  The kids got Just Dance 2 for the wii for Christmas and it is great fun.  Maybe between the 2 I can motivate myself to do some exercise!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

Weighed in today ...  down 2.2!!   I am so happy about that!  I have to try and save all my weekly points this week again for Saturday.


----------



## sjms71

CdnBuzzFan said:


> Weighed in today ...  down 2.2!!   I am so happy about that!  I have to try and save all my weekly points this week again for Saturday.



Holy Cow that's awesome!!!.


----------



## Wonders10

Hi everyone!

I haven't posted on here in probably over a month!  I haven't weighed myself in about that long either, but I feel confident that I have gained some if simply for the reason that I was on a cruise the week before Christmas and have basically just been indulging every craving that comes my way since then.  I'm okay with it though, but I'm sick of eating and food.  I go back to work on the 4th and I plan on having that as my starting day to get back on track.  I'm going to tackle eating and getting that under control first and after about a month of success doing that, I will figure out how to get more exercise into my week.  That will definitely be a struggle - I hate to work out.  For now, I'm going to stick with the WW program I've been doing but I have been toying with the idea of attending meetings again.  I've done them in the past and they do help, but money is a little tight so I'm hoping I can be successful without having to pay for meetings as well.  

Hope everyone had a wonderful Christmas!


----------



## sjms71

Wonders10 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I haven't posted on here in probably over a month!  I haven't weighed myself in about that long either, but I feel confident that I have gained some if simply for the reason that I was on a cruise the week before Christmas and have basically just been indulging every craving that comes my way since then.  I'm okay with it though, but I'm sick of eating and food.  I go back to work on the 4th and I plan on having that as my starting day to get back on track.  I'm going to tackle eating and getting that under control first and after about a month of success doing that, I will figure out how to get more exercise into my week.  That will definitely be a struggle - I hate to work out.  For now, I'm going to stick with the WW program I've been doing but I have been toying with the idea of attending meetings again.  I've done them in the past and they do help, but money is a little tight so I'm hoping I can be successful without having to pay for meetings as well.
> 
> Hope everyone had a wonderful Christmas!



Hey Shannon, welcome back .  Glad to see you are getting back on track.  I hear ya about being sick of food, I get that way too.  I hate having to pay for meetings too and I'm always thinking what else that money could be going towards.  However, I NEED to go to meetings and it really is the best money I ever spent.  After years of sacrificing everything for my family (gladly). I decided I needed to put myself first for once, no matter the cost.


----------



## mrzrich

Welcome back Shannon!

WI tonight I was up 1.8 lbs.  Could have been MUCH worse.  So I'm pretty confident next week will be a good one.


----------



## sjms71

mrzrich said:


> Welcome back Shannon!
> 
> WI tonight I was up 1.8 lbs.  Could have been MUCH worse.  So I'm pretty confident next week will be a good one.



I'm sure some of it is water weight too.  I don't know about anyone else but, when I go "off plan", the water weight sticks to me like glue.


----------



## ashenbiez

Hi! Mind if I join ya'll? 

I re-joined WW (for about the 3rd time) on 12/26. My motivation is my upcoming Disney trip - want to look good for Mickey and the gang! hehe

I like the little weight loss tickers you all have, went and got one for myself. I figure the more places I have it staring me in the face, the less likely I'll be to quit 

Congrats to those who lost this week! So exciting!

When you go to Disney, do you try to stay on plan or do you let yourself run wild?


----------



## Sandi

ashenbiez said:


> Hi! Mind if I join ya'll?
> 
> I re-joined WW (for about the 3rd time) on 12/26. My motivation is my upcoming Disney trip - want to look good for Mickey and the gang! hehe
> 
> I like the little weight loss tickers you all have, went and got one for myself. I figure the more places I have it staring me in the face, the less likely I'll be to quit
> 
> Congrats to those who lost this week! So exciting!
> 
> When you go to Disney, do you try to stay on plan or do you let yourself run wild?



Welcome aboard Ash.  You're joining a great group of people.  Having a WDW trip as motivation is great.  DD16 and I are going in April and I'm determined to look a lot better than I did last April.  When we went last April, it was just before I rejoined WW.  We had the dining plan and I ate whatever I wanted to eat.  It was not a pretty picture.  We went again in August, well into my WW journey, did not get the dining plan and I paid attention to what I ate -- giving myself occasional treats -- and got lots of exercise.  I wound up losing a couple of pounds on that trip.  Guess which trip I was happier with?


----------



## sjms71

ashenbiez said:


> Hi! Mind if I join ya'll?
> 
> I re-joined WW (for about the 3rd time) on 12/26. My motivation is my upcoming Disney trip - want to look good for Mickey and the gang! hehe
> 
> I like the little weight loss tickers you all have, went and got one for myself. I figure the more places I have it staring me in the face, the less likely I'll be to quit
> 
> Congrats to those who lost this week! So exciting!
> 
> When you go to Disney, do you try to stay on plan or do you let yourself run wild?



Welcome Ash!!  Can't wait to see that ticker move .  We went in September for 2 weeks on the dining plan.  Didn't go hog wild but tried to be good for 2 meals a day then enjoy dinner.  I gained weight and it did take me a while to get it off but, that's ok cause it's life.  The important part is getting back on track.  We are scheduled to go to Disney again in March for DD's 13th birthday.  Good luck!


----------



## mrzrich

Welcome back Shannon!

WI tonight I was up 1.8 lbs.  Could have been MUCH worse.  So I'm pretty confident next week will be a good one.


----------



## ashenbiez

What a warm welcome! Thanks so much!! 

I'm excited to have a place to gripe/cheer about WW with others who are Disney-minded. It really is great motivation!

Thanks again - looking forward to getting to know you all


----------



## sjms71

I think we have a few Thursday weigh ins so I'll start off.  I am exactly the same again.  I'm happy with that.  I've been the same all month.  I'm really hoping for a loss next week.  I can't seem to get out of my current decade.  I've been it this decade since September, kind of sick of seeing that same second number.  I hope all other weigh ins for the rest of the week go well, good luck all.


----------



## dis-happy

Hi Y'all.  

I'm going to join WW online today.  Good idea?  I don't have time to go to the actual meetings, but the idea of following an eating plan online really sounds appealing.   Is anyone else out there doing just the online and liking it?


----------



## rigs32

Howdy folks.  I successfully used WW in 2005 and rejoined after Xmas.  This new points formula is going to take some getting used to.  I'm looking forward to my body adjusting to a healthy level of food intake so I won't be hungry.  Also looking forward to higher temperatures so I can walk to and from work again - it's 1.5 miles each way, but not really a good idea with snow and frigid temps.


----------



## sjms71

dis-happy said:


> Hi Y'all.
> 
> I'm going to join WW online today.  Good idea?  I don't have time to go to the actual meetings, but the idea of following an eating plan online really sounds appealing.   Is anyone else out there doing just the online and liking it?





rigs32 said:


> Howdy folks.  I successfully used WW in 2005 and rejoined after Xmas.  This new points formula is going to take some getting used to.  I'm looking forward to my body adjusting to a healthy level of food intake so I won't be hungry.  Also looking forward to higher temperatures so I can walk to and from work again - it's 1.5 miles each way, but not really a good idea with snow and frigid temps.



Welcome!!! Good luck to both of you.


----------



## bigsis1970

Hi is the new program that differnt from the old.. I have like 4 sets of older information including all the point books for dining and grocery store - I'd like to start following the program again but would want to make sure I counted my point right (does it still depend on your starting weight) Thanks for any info you are willing to provide Michelle


----------



## sjms71

hey all I know some of us did this a while ago but was loading pictures onto my computer from christmas.  Anyway, came across one that one of the kids must have taken so I thought I'd post some again.  
This is me slightly before joining WW in Oct 2009.......








me just this past week, December 2010 with 14 lbs to go until goal.

I can't believe the difference.  I'm an inspiration to myself and truly am very proud of myself for sticking with this through the ups and downs.  We all know that it isn't easy and I've said this before but as we go into 2011, it bears repeating that this thread has not only been a inspiration to me but a lifesaver on many days.  I love my Disney WW family .  You guys are the* BEST* Happy New Year!


----------



## PRINCESS VIJA

Stephanie, thanks for the inspiration!  You look great!!!

I decided to jump back on the WW bandwagon.  I joined yesterday and am looking at all of the stuff today.  I plan on starting Jan. 1st.  I've tried WW a bunch of times before, but I really like the new program and think this is just what I need right now.


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

I love the pictures!  You look great!


----------



## sjms71

PRINCESS VIJA said:


> Stephanie, thanks for the inspiration!  You look great!!!
> 
> I decided to jump back on the WW bandwagon.  I joined yesterday and am looking at all of the stuff today.  I plan on starting Jan. 1st.  I've tried WW a bunch of times before, but I really like the new program and think this is just what I need right now.



Well, thank you very much.  Trust me this wasn't my first rodeo either .  I really haven't see pictures of myself so when I saw that it was like is that me!!  I would love to hit my goal by the end of March cause I will be turning a certain age that starts with a 4 , however, it comes off when it comes off.  I'm not putting any pressure on myself to lose the last of it by then.  Good luck, I love the new program.


----------



## sjms71

Dreamer & Wisher said:


> I love the pictures!  You look great!



Thanks, Nancy, I've been thinking of you how are you feeling?


----------



## cepmom

sjms71 said:


> hey all I know some of us did this a while ago but was loading pictures onto my computer from christmas.  Anyway, came across one that one of the kids must have taken so I thought I'd post some again.
> This is me slightly before joining WW in Oct 2009.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me just this past week, December 2010 with 14 lbs to go until goal.
> 
> I can't believe the difference.  I'm an inspiration to myself and truly am very proud of myself for sticking with this through the ups and downs.  We all know that it isn't easy and I've said this before but as we go into 2011, it bears repeating that this thread has not only been a inspiration to me but a lifesaver on many days.  I love my Disney WW family .  You guys are the* BEST* Happy New Year!



you look awesome!! thanks for sharing


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

sjms71 said:


> Thanks, Nancy, I've been thinking of you how are you feeling?



I have been doing well.  Counting points was really hard.  I was feeling really dizzy.  So I quit tracking.  I have gained about 3 pounds, I don't want to gain more than 20.  I am trying to keep walking as often as I can and I continue to cook using my Weight Watchers recipes, and eat a lot of fruits and vegetables.

I haven't gone to a Meeting in a few weeks.  I need to chat with my favorite Leader and let her know, I don't want her to think I have given up.

Thanks for asking about me.


----------



## Sandi

Stephanie,

Thanks for posting your "before and after."  You look great!  So noticeable in your face -- and you look 10 years younger.  You're an inspiration to me.  I really appreciate your participation in this thread.


----------



## Twingle

Stephanie - you should be SO proud of yourself!  You look wonderful, and so healthy and happy.  Good on you!

Had my WI yesterday, because of New Years Eve they aren't having the meeting on the usualy Friday.  I was shocked that over Christmas I lost 1.8!  I tried to remember that it's Christmas DAY, not Christmas week, and I had a bit of everything I really enjoy - but not the whole container!  I'm down a total of 7.8 since starting on December 4, so I'm pretty happy with that!

Hope everyone has a safe and happy New Year's Eve - only one more day of 2010 and then onto 2011!


----------



## sjms71

Twingle said:


> Stephanie - you should be SO proud of yourself!  You look wonderful, and so healthy and happy.  Good on you!
> 
> Had my WI yesterday, because of New Years Eve they aren't having the meeting on the usualy Friday.  I was shocked that over Christmas I lost 1.8!  I tried to remember that it's Christmas DAY, not Christmas week, and I had a bit of everything I really enjoy - but not the whole container!  I'm down a total of 7.8 since starting on December 4, so I'm pretty happy with that!
> 
> Hope everyone has a safe and happy New Year's Eve - only one more day of 2010 and then onto 2011!



 Great Job!!!  Yes, it's a holi*DAY*, not a holi*WEEK* or even a holi*YEAR*(yes, we've all been there ).  Keep up the good work.  If you could lose 7.8 in one of the hardest months of the year just think what you'll do the next few months .  

Thank you also for the kind words.  Again, everytime I look at it I can't believe it myself.  I mean I look in the mirror everyday but, I guess to see it side by side really shows the results.  Oh, and I love the explaination of your avitar, too cute.


----------



## jessrose18

Thinking about rejoining becuase of the new plan.  I have all of the old books and point counters and often do plan by myself at home...with the new system have a lot of the point values changed?  I see the monthy pass is 39.95 and that includes online use right?  Thanks.


----------



## sjms71

jessrose18 said:


> Thinking about rejoining becuase of the new plan.  I have all of the old books and point counters and often do plan by myself at home...with the new system have a lot of the point values changed?  I see the monthy pass is 39.95 and that includes online use right?  Thanks.



It really is a complete overhaul so, your old info won't work.  If you do buy the monthly pass etools is included.  Let us know what you decide, good luck.


----------



## ScubaD

Hello friends,

Just came back form my weekly meeting and had a weight loss of 5.2 pounds this week.  It was very difficult walking past the goodies this week but it was worth it.

Now I have to get past the University of Washington Husky football game party at our house tonight and I will be on my way in 2011.

Dave


----------



## ashenbiez

dis-happy - i'm an online-only user! don't know if its a success yet or not since I just started this past Sunday. I'm hoping this forum will serve as my support and motivation when I need it from others in the same boat <3

holy SMOKES! those before and after photos are incredible, stephanie! You look like a completely different person. congratulations to you and good luck reaching your goal. i'm completely in awe - such a change!

there were dunkin donuts munchkins sitting out at work today. i held out for as long as i could, then gave in and ate one. then a few hours later had another one.  i feel so guilty, but trying to to beat myself up too much - that's what the weekly points are for, right?! 

my first weigh-in will be on Sunday - i'm getting very nervous for it! i'm not expecting anything HUGE, but it'd be nice to get a little instant gratification!


----------



## sjms71

ashenbiez said:


> dis-happy - i'm an online-only user! don't know if its a success yet or not since I just started this past Sunday. I'm hoping this forum will serve as my support and motivation when I need it from others in the same boat <3
> 
> holy SMOKES! those before and after photos are incredible, stephanie! You look like a completely different person. congratulations to you and good luck reaching your goal. i'm completely in awe - such a change!
> 
> there were dunkin donuts munchkins sitting out at work today. i held out for as long as i could, then gave in and ate one. then a few hours later had another one.  i feel so guilty, but trying to to beat myself up too much - that's what the weekly points are for, right?!
> 
> my first weigh-in will be on Sunday - i'm getting very nervous for it! i'm not expecting anything HUGE, but it'd be nice to get a little instant gratification!



You're right, don't beat yourself up over it.  If you can next time, when you get an urge to eat something, look up the points.  Sometimes when you see the points it's easier to decide whether it's "worth" it or not.  And if it's worth it to you, then that is fine.  That is what your extra point are for.  Good luck on Sunday, Happy New Year!


----------



## KSH

Hi all!

I just rejoined WW this morning.  Have been going off and on for many years but I am ready to make this the last time I need to rejoin!  I really like what I have heard about the new program, sounds really good from a nutritional standpoint.  Unfortunately I couldn't make a meeting today but I wanted to get the materials and start learning.  I'm going to go to a meeting on Sunday or Monday to learn more.  I bought a monthly pass so I'll have online access too, plus I wanted the commitment of making myself weigh in at least 4 times!  

Looking forward to getting to know everyone and the accountability of checking in here too.  

Happy New Year!

Karen


----------



## sjms71

KSH said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I just rejoined WW this morning.  Have been going off and on for many years but I am ready to make this the last time I need to rejoin!  I really like what I have heard about the new program, sounds really good from a nutritional standpoint.  Unfortunately I couldn't make a meeting today but I wanted to get the materials and start learning.  I'm going to go to a meeting on Sunday or Monday to learn more.  I bought a monthly pass so I'll have online access too, plus I wanted the commitment of making myself weigh in at least 4 times!
> 
> Looking forward to getting to know everyone and the accountability of checking in here too.
> 
> Happy New Year!
> 
> Karen



Welcome Karen .  I knew too that this time was going to be my last.  And I've come farther than I every have on the program.  You can do it!!!  Be sure and check in with us with your weigh ins no matter the results, we are here for you. Good luck on a new you in 2011.


----------



## KSH

Thank you Stephanie!  Wow, your results are inspiring.  I definitely intend to stick with it, and will check in here every week!  I have tried doing this with one or two friends in the past and seems like we can always talk each other out of weighing for one reason or another (our arms are easily twisted I guess!) but here I don't think anyone will let me off the hook.  I really want to be held accountable and I know the support will keep me on the right track.

Thanks again!

Karen


----------



## mrzrich

Welcome to all the new peeps, welcome back to all the returnies!  

Stephanie, your pictures are amazing.  I need to get a new picture posted soon.


----------



## sjms71

mrzrich said:


> Welcome to all the new peeps, welcome back to all the returnies!
> 
> Stephanie, your pictures are amazing.  I need to get a new picture posted soon.



You should I'm sure you look just as amazing with 51 lbs gone!!


----------



## Worfiedoodles

I finally logged in to see the photos everyone is talking about and, "Wow!" I am so glad you posted them, *Stephanie!*

It is so inspirational for someone like me who has lost their way to see those and realize it can be done! Thank you for sharing, you have had amazing success! 

I'm down slightly this week by 1.2. I'm headed to WDW for marathon weekend on Thursday, so I'll weigh then and see how things are going. I'm not hoping for much since I can't run much before I leave (gotta save the legs for the Half Marathon next Saturday!). My weigh in when I get back will probably be a little scary, but I know that and there will be nowhere to go but down! 

Maria


----------



## sjms71

Well, thank you Maria, lots of luck on the half.  That is inspiring to me.  

I read this yesterday in a magazine and thought I'd post it here for everyone, kind of something to think about.  

*Accepting Setbacks:*

~Feel guilty when you mess up?  Don't let it get you down:  The average person slips up 14 times before succeeding! And here is some more insiring news: 71% of those who succeed credit those slip ups with their ultimate success, because every mistake teaches them something that helps them. So, don't beat yourself up over a mistake.  Instead think of it as a bump in the road and use it to give you extra motivation.~ 

Let's go gettem' in 2011 everyone!!!!! We can do it!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

Happy New Year Everyone!  

Welcome to all the new members and its great to see some of our old subscribers return!

Holy Cow, Stephanie!  Your transformation is amazing.  You've done so well in your weight loss journey and in sticking with it.  Your pictures are such an inspiration to us all.  Thanks for posting them.     It would be great to see some more before and after pics.  I hope some others are willing to share.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

bigsis1970 said:


> Hi is the new program that differnt from the old.. I have like 4 sets of older information including all the point books for dining and grocery store - I'd like to start following the program again but would want to make sure I counted my point right (does it still depend on your starting weight) Thanks for any info you are willing to provide Michelle




Hi Michelle!  The new program is totally different from the old one and the two cannot be combined in any way.  The points are now determined using Fat, Fibre, Carbohydrates and Protein.  Calories are no longer part of the equation.  You would be better off pitching out all of your old material since the new program is based on new science and new research.

Your points target is now calculated for you at the meeting room scale and is not based just on your starting weight although that is one of the components.

Since many of the foods now have new points values, your old dining out companion and food lists are no longer acurate.  If you decide to join, the new Deluxe Kit might be a good investment for you.  It contains a coupon for a free points calculator, a new dining out companion, and a new food list as well as a three month tracker.  It also has some discount coupons for some of the food products and I think the American version also contains a cookbook (not sure about the cookbook though).

Good luck!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

ScubaD said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> Just came back form my weekly meeting and had a weight loss of 5.2 pounds this week.  It was very difficult walking past the goodies this week but it was worth it.
> 
> Now I have to get past the University of Washington Husky football game party at our house tonight and I will be on my way in 2011.
> 
> Dave



Wow, Dave, that's an amazing loss for Christmas week!  How did your party go last night?


----------



## antsss

Hi Everyone! I'm a longtime lurker and have been on WW several times in the past. I'm at a point now where I need to refocus and get control of my eating. I have been exercising at Curves, but I think I need the structure of WW and the accountability at the scale to get going in the right direction. Waaaaaay back in 1997 or so the WW program considered most fruits to be "free" and I had lots of success at that time. Is it true that fruits are free with this new program? I am rejoining this week and look forward to learning the new program.


----------



## NancyIL

I joined Weight Watchers Online this morning, and I am getting used to the Points Tracker. I will have to start thinking in terms of measurements when keeping track of what I eat.

Yes, fruits without added sweeteners are 0 points, but I still plan to limit them due to the amount of sugar in most. Having been successful in the past with Atkins, I am still  wary of fruits and juices.


----------



## sjms71

antsss said:


> Hi Everyone! I'm a longtime lurker and have been on WW several times in the past. I'm at a point now where I need to refocus and get control of my eating. I have been exercising at Curves, but I think I need the structure of WW and the accountability at the scale to get going in the right direction. Waaaaaay back in 1997 or so the WW program considered most fruits to be "free" and I had lots of success at that time. Is it true that fruits are free with this new program? I am rejoining this week and look forward to learning the new program.





NancyIL said:


> I joined Weight Watchers Online this morning, and I am getting used to the Points Tracker. I will have to start thinking in terms of measurements when keeping track of what I eat.
> 
> Yes, fruits without added sweeteners are 0 points, but I still plan to limit them due to the amount of sugar in most. Having been successful in the past with Atkins, I am still  wary of fruits and juices.



Welcome to both of you.  Fruits are free even the infamous banana .  Good luck!!


----------



## NancyIL

sjms71 said:


> Welcome to both of you.  Fruits are free even the infamous banana .  Good luck!!



Thanks! I made sugar-free jello with crushed pineapple (in unsweetened juice) for dinner today!


----------



## KSH

Happy 2011 everyone!  Hope you all had a safe and fun new year's eve!

I've been learning the program and the online tracker all morning and so far I really like the new plan.  Seems totally doable within the points, unlike the old plan where sometimes I had 3 points left at dinner time!  And it is great knowing I can have some fruit if I'm really starving during the day.  Sometimes veggies just don't do it!

Off to drink some more water!

Karen


----------



## PhillipV

Happy New Year everyone!

My wife & I can't seem to signup for meetings on the WW website.  Will we be able to do it at the location in our area on Wednesday evening?  Will we still be able to get the 2011 promotion?

Thanks for the help,
Phillip


----------



## sjms71

PhillipV said:


> Happy New Year everyone!
> 
> My wife & I can't seem to signup for meetings on the WW website.  Will we be able to do it at the location in our area on Wednesday evening?  Will we still be able to get the 2011 promotion?
> 
> Thanks for the help,
> Phillip



Sorry you are having a hard time signing up online.  I "believe" you'll be able to do everything at the meeting.  I think when I signed up there was a promo and I did the monthly pass.  I know I did everything at the meeting.  I can't remember how it worked though.  If I got a code and then went online when I got home.  Good luck and welcome to the both of you .


----------



## MinnieFlute

MinnieFlute said:


> Hi all!  I just started WW a few days ago, and while I'm not ridiculously overweight (5-10 pounds, maybe) I am currently training for the Houston Marathon and, while I know my pace for the marathon is probably set in stone, I do want to improve my speed for some shorter races in the spring.  I think I'm going to have to drop a little weight to make that easier.
> 
> My only problem, even with the increased fruit and veggie intake, is that I have not felt full enough since starting.  I ran 4 miles today (with the intention of running 15 ) and felt terribly dizzy.  I stopped at Subway and wolfed down a footlong sub (definitely cost me some activity points!) and finally felt okay.  An hour and a half later, my stomach is starting to rumble again!  The hunger from running actually caused me to put ON weight while marathon training (seriously!) which is why I started WW.  Maybe the 29 points they've assigned me is just not enough, even with the weekly points.
> 
> Oh well, off to the gym to see if I can make up some of the lost workout!




Hi all, just quoting my post from last week so this doesn't seem out of the blue.  Quick update - my long run this week was MUCH MUCH better (17 miles) except for a little sluggishness in my legs at the end.  I figured out that WW will work for me just fine, but if I'm hungry, I'm just going to have to eat (even if it puts me over my points some).  I'll also have to eat most of my activity poitbts.  That was helpful on NYE, because a 3+ hour run is worth like 35 points!  

One thing I've LOVED is that my stomach has felt a lot better since starting. It's also been very interesting looking at some foods and going "nah, not worth it."  I found that dinner rolls are something I'll usually skip entirely - 4 points for one roll?  It's not going to fill me up that much!

Even after over-indulging in wine and some fajitas last night, I weighed in today and have lost 3 pounds!  It's been 9 days, so that's pretty well on track.  I'm a teacher and we start school up again on Monday so here's hoping I can keep everything in place once I'm working again.

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## ashenbiez

Happy New Year everyone!!

Splurged and let myself have a Bud Light last night for 4 points! yikes! it was a dang good 4 points though  

Today I've been pretty good,too. Even though I've been lazy all day which is usually when I do a lot of munching. Made a crock-pot dinner tonight, not sure what the points are yet, but it was pretty much just beef and TONS of vegetables. mmmm!
Looking forward to a Skinny Cow ice cream in a little while too. mmmm!

what's everyone's favorite low-points snack aside from all the fabulously freebie fruits and veggies?
mine is a piece of rye bread with just a tiny bit of peanut butter on it. mmm. fills me up pretty good, too! (okay, so that's not SUPER low-points, but its better than grabbing a bag of chips or candy!)


----------



## LMO429

did anyone elses new year start today?  

Cheers to everyone for staying healthy during the holidays and for those we are getting back on the wagon today.

Starting the turbofire program tomorrow..adding in some Jillians 30 day shred for the month of january is my workout plan.

losing the all or nothing attitude is the mental plan.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

We had a get-together at my cousins house last night.  There were 22 of us there.  I think I over did it with the cheese/crackers, the chocolate and the desserts.  Back on track this morning, though.  I'll have to watch my points closely until my Wednesday Weigh in.  

How's everyone else doing???


----------



## mrzrich

Friday and Saturday were big dinners at my Mom's house.  Did a pretty good job overall.  

This morning is back to basics.  

I wonder how Robin has been doing on her extended vacation?


----------



## ScubaD

I  got through the Holiday Triangle (Thanksgiving, Christmas, and New Years) as a newbie to WW and did pretty well.  I have a strong sweet tooth and not once did I put something "sugary" into my body.  I still budget and enjoy my adult beverages of the grape variety though.  Can't give up everything yet.

I have also started P90X and this should propel me through January, February and March.  Then it is off to Walt Disney World.
Dave


----------



## sjms71

mrzrich said:


> Friday and Saturday were big dinners at my Mom's house.  Did a pretty good job overall.
> 
> This morning is back to basics.
> 
> I wonder how Robin has been doing on her extended vacation?



I've been wondering how Robin is too?



CdnBuzzFan said:


> We had a get-together at my cousins house last night.  There were 22 of us there.  I think I over did it with the cheese/crackers, the chocolate and the desserts.  Back on track this morning, though.  I'll have to watch my points closely until my Wednesday Weigh in.
> How's everyone else doing???



Happy New Year!!



ScubaD said:


> I  got through the Holiday Triangle (Thanksgiving, Christmas, and New Years) as a newbie to WW and did pretty well.  I have a strong sweet tooth and not once did I put something "sugary" into my body.  I still budget and enjoy my adult beverages of the grape variety though.  Can't give up everything yet.
> 
> I have also started P90X and this should propel me through January, February and March.  Then it is off to Walt Disney World.
> Dave



At least that is a good use of fruit .  

Ok so talk to me about p90x.  Did you order it online?  I wish I could rent it from somewhere to try.  I don't need another exercise "thing".  I hear it's pretty dang hardcore.


----------



## sjms71

Disney Dad Canada said:


> I'm Paul, not Dave, btw. Making Weight Watchers Leek and Canadian Bacon soup in the crockpot as we speak.



Hey Paul, so how was the soup?  I bought all the stuff and I'm going to make it tomorrow.  Anything you would do different with it?  Thx


----------



## sjms71

..................That's right our love for Disney.  So, I know we are all here for our support of WW but we are all Disney lovers too.  With the new year here when are you planning your next trip or trips?

We purchased AP's again, so far these are the trips that we have booked:

March 3-14, 2011
September 10-20, 2011

We may go down for a few days in June but not sure as we will miss Star Wars weekend this year.  

Ok, I know some of you have tickers going already but, when are you going to WDW, Disneyland, Disney Cruise?  If you don't have anything booked when do you hope to go on your next trip?


----------



## pjstevens

I signed up for WW online Wednesday night after seeing a commercial for it.  Started Thursday am and am really finding the plan easy to follow.  I am doing (well hoping to complete) the Disney marathon one week from today.  I do like that they give you those weekly points, so I was able to have a few of the snacks I made for NYE.  Have my granddaughters birthday in a few hours and I'm planning on a tiny slice of her ice cream cake.

Could only look over the past few pages, there are so many, but have to say Stephanie, WOW!  You look great!  Congrats!

MinnieFlute, I have to make sure I get my protein in before any distance.  I also carry the protein bars in my pouch.  I really don't know how they come up with how many points you get cause I'm 50+ overweight and get 30 points (compared to your 29 points and only being 5-10 # overweight).


----------



## pjstevens

sjms71 said:


> ..................That's right our love for Disney.  So, I know we are all here for our support of WW but we are all Disney lovers too.  With the new year here when are you planning your next trip or trips?
> 
> :



Our trip in actually in a few days.  We'll be in Disney this Friday til Monday for marathon weekend.  Then we won't be back til September.  We are taking our kids on the Dream and then a few days at WDW.  Hubby and I were there early December and got annual passes (we are DVC members) figured three trips in one year, we'll use them.  We are planing an end of Nov/begin of Dec trip to finish out our 'year' for our passes.


----------



## brookelizabeth

Hi everyone, joining you here!

I rejoined Weight Watchers this past Monday and so far am loving the new PointsPlus program and already loosing weight.  I did WW a couple years ago and lost almost 40 pounds--2 years of not planning and 30 pounds later, I'm back...and this time, I'm planning on counting and paying attention to my portion sizes for life.  I was thrilled to find this thread.  It's very encouraging!  My weigh in day is Friday and I was down 2 pounds for my first WI. 

We currently have our next Disney trip planned for Feb 26-March 12; however, that might have to get pushed back due to me possibly getting a job where I will be needed during those dates.  If we push it back we are looking at May.  I really want to see the F&GF!


----------



## robinb

Good afternoon everyone!  I'm back from my whirlwind 2-coast, 6 park trip and the Rose Bowl game.  The game was fun (my voice is gone ) and I am disappointed that we didn't win.  A couple of botched plays and a bad call made all the difference.   At least it was close and every single one of the TCU fans I met (even the ones who sat down for me but wouldn't for the other people who demanded them to ... *I* asked nicely.)  were all SO NICE. 

I weighed myself a few days ago with all my heavy clothes on and my shoes and I was up only about 5 lbs.  So, I am hopeful that my net gain by the end of the week won't be too bad.  I am already back to tracking.  I entered my breakfast: a sausage McMuffin meal in the airport and it came out to 15 points.  I counted 4 points for 2 small cookies from a tin that came from my aunt and uncle while we were gone and my lunch was a can of Progresso Light Southwestern Veggie soup for only 3 points so I have 14 points for dinner .  Now that I have eaten I can go out grocery shopping.

I hope that everyone had a good holiday and a happy new year!


----------



## robinb

Here is a poem that our leader shared with us last year:

* If I Lost One Pound A Week Of 2011!*

*By Valentine's Day*, I'd be 7 pounds lighter. I'm loving it!

*By St. Patrick's Day*, I'd be ll pounds lighter.
 With the luck of the Irish, I'll make my goal!

*By Easter*, I'd be 16 pounds lighter.
 I'd be a cute bunny!

*By Memorial Day*, I'd be 23 pounds lighter!
 Won't let it rain on my parade!

*By Flag Day*, I'd be 25 pounds lighter.
 Boy, could I wave my flag, then!

*By Independence Day*, I'd be 27 pounds lighter.
 That's a great independence from over eating!

*By Labor Day*, I'd be 36 pounds lighter.
 What a wonderful reward for my hard work!

*By Columbus Day*, I'd be 41 pounds lighter.
 What a joy to discover what I can do!

*By Halloween*, I'd be 44 pounds lighter.
 I didn't think I had a ghost of a chance!

*By Thanksgiving*, I'd be 47 pounds lighter.
 I have so much to be thankful for!

*By Christmas Eve*, I'd be 51 pounds lighter.
 Talk about being merry!

*By New Year's Eve,* I'd be 52 pounds lighter.
 It's not just a new year, it's a new ME!


*Persistence:* Challenges are what make life interesting, overcoming them is what makes life more meaningful! Ralph Waldo Emerson


*Achievement:* It's hard to fail, but it is worse never to have tried to succeed! Theodore Roosevelt


*Success: *The surest way not to fail is to determine to succeed!


You can see the big picture with one little pound loss, a week, can do by the next New Year! You look like a different person! You'll be a new ME! Don't give up or fret about one pound loss, because slow and steady wins the race!


----------



## KNJWDW

Hi everyone!

I am thinking about joining WW and I have a question about joining online.  If I do online only, do I still need to purchase a kit or will I get all that info. online?  I looked at the WW site, but can't seem to figure that out.

Thanks!

Amy


----------



## ashenbiez

that poem is super cute and totally inspiring! definitely worth keeping in mind when we're all griping about only losing one pound or having no change week to week. 

Had my first weigh-in today - HOLY SMOKES
 5 pounds gone. OMG! 

I was really excited and in a bit of disbelief. I even pigged out on a big dinner last night, too. 

Good luck to us all in this first full week of 2011!

As far as trips - We're going in mid-May for our 4th anniversary! I'm so excited! I'm super excited about being proud to show off our pictures, too, rather than hating seeing myself in them. bleh. The trip is definitely a huge part of my inspiration for this weight loss journey!


----------



## ashenbiez

KNJWDW said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I am thinking about joining WW and I have a question about joining online.  If I do online only, do I still need to purchase a kit or will I get all that info. online?  I looked at the WW site, but can't seem to figure that out.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Amy



Hi Amy! 
I'm an online-only user and everything you need is on the site. You can get the other information if you feel it will be easier for you to track things off line and then enter them later. For me, I'm on the computer a million times a day and now have WW on my phone so I can track on the go.
Good luck to you!


----------



## Momoftwins+1

That poem is great! I'm a old life timer who fell off the wagon when I got pregnant with my twins shortly after losing all the weight! I'm heading to my first meeting this coming Thursday to get back to fitting in all the clothes I bought that are collecting dust in my closet...2011 is my year to swear it is!


----------



## december

Just joined WW online and started counting points today.  This is my first experience with WW.  I currently weigh 166lbs, and my goal is 130 lbs by July 4.  But I love the poem-even at one lb a week, I'd reach my goal by Labor Day!

The hardest thing is getting dh and the kids onboard.  I'm NOT cooking 2 separate meals, and they aren't excited about WW recipes.  They are going to have to deal with it though!

I have a trip planned for July 10-20, and I really want to be able to enjoy the water parks without worrying about looking like a whale!


----------



## vavalynn2

Hi everyone! I just found this thread.  

I joined WW 11/1/10 and so far I have lost a little over 10 lbs.  I have had a few bumps in the road- mainly Thanksgiving and this past week with the holidays, but I am ready to lose my next 10 lbs!

I use the WW app on my ipod touch and find it very helpful to keep track throughout the day. 

I really need this healthier lifestyle and hopefully I will be able to stay on track.

Congrats to all of you who have lost so far, and here is to a year of losing weight! 

....ps- just out of curiosity, how many points do you think a  is ?


----------



## sjms71

robinb said:


> Good afternoon everyone!  I'm back from my whirlwind 2-coast, 6 park trip and the Rose Bowl game.  The game was fun (my voice is gone ) and I am disappointed that we didn't win.  A couple of botched plays and a bad call made all the difference.   At least it was close and every single one of the TCU fans I met (even the ones who sat down for me but wouldn't for the other people who demanded them to ... *I* asked nicely.)  were all SO NICE.
> 
> I weighed myself a few days ago with all my heavy clothes on and my shoes and I was up only about 5 lbs.  So, I am hopeful that my net gain by the end of the week won't be too bad.  I am already back to tracking.  I entered my breakfast: a sausage McMuffin meal in the airport and it came out to 15 points.  I counted 4 points for 2 small cookies from a tin that came from my aunt and uncle while we were gone and my lunch was a can of Progresso Light Southwestern Veggie soup for only 3 points so I have 14 points for dinner .  Now that I have eaten I can go out grocery shopping.
> 
> I hope that everyone had a good holiday and a happy new year!



Welcome back Robin, we missed you!!!  You'll be back on track in no time.  Oh, and I love that poem.  I am going to print it out and stick it on the refrig!!



ashenbiez said:


> that poem is super cute and totally inspiring! definitely worth keeping in mind when we're all griping about only losing one pound or having no change week to week.
> 
> Had my first weigh-in today - HOLY SMOKES
> 5 pounds gone. OMG!
> 
> I was really excited and in a bit of disbelief. I even pigged out on a big dinner last night, too.
> 
> Good luck to us all in this first full week of 2011!
> 
> As far as trips - We're going in mid-May for our 4th anniversary! I'm so excited! I'm super excited about being proud to show off our pictures, too, rather than hating seeing myself in them. bleh. The trip is definitely a huge part of my inspiration for this weight loss journey!



Ash, you go girl!!  Good for you .  Didn't it feel good to see that ticker move.  Keep up the good work.  

*WELCOME* to all the newbies(and some repeat customers ) on the thread!  Hope you have a successful year.


----------



## LMO429

love the poem! thanks for sharing 

So today has been quite successful. Did alot of house work and ate healthy.  Even passed on the left over chicken parm and had a tuna salad on eziekel bread.


----------



## MaryAz

Rejoined WW online this weekend. Actually lost weight on our Disney trip Am about 15lb from goal. May not be a lot but those last ones are hard. My upcoming trips are in my tickers. And I see one of my fav Dis friends is here-Hi Brook!!! Looking forward to getting to know everyone!!


----------



## sjms71

MaryAz said:


> Rejoined WW online this weekend. Actually lost weight on our Disney trip Am about 15lb from goal. May not be a lot but those last ones are hard. My upcoming trips are in my tickers. And I see one of my fav Dis friends is here-Hi Brook!!! Looking forward to getting to know everyone!!



Welcome, oh, please tell me you weren't on the dining plan when you lost that weight at Disney.  I hear ya on the last one's being the hardest.  I have 15lbs to go also, and they are not coming off easy.


----------



## ashenbiez

Thanks, Stephanie  It DID feel good to see it move. hehe I also got a pretty gold/orange star from WW online for losing my first 5 lbs! Even my boyfriend was like "ooooh you got a gold star!" when he saw it on my screen. hehe

Losing weight in Disney? that sounds like the impossible! I definitely eat way more than I'm able to walk off while there - and plan on doing the same when we go in May. I know I'll regret it, but its vacation and while I won't go buck wild, I'll still eat a little of whatever strikes my fancy hehe


----------



## Tigger2252

I just joined the online program.  My first day is tomorrow, and I'm doing it with my daughter.  Today I went grocery shopping and stocked up on boneless skinless chicken, fresh fruit and veggies.  I've never used WW before, but I'm very excited after seeing how much weight a co-worker lost with the program.


----------



## mrzrich

We've done this in the past to help give an idea of how we are spending our points allowance.  So here goes...

WHAT I ATE TODAY

Breakfast:

1/4 cup egg beaters 1
1/3 of a Sam's Club Garlic and Mozzarella Chicken Sausage 1
2 tbsp Pimento 0
Clementine 0

2pts for Breakfast 27 points left

Lunch

1 cup Progresso Light NE Clam Chowder 3
4 Reduced Fat Club Crackers 1
2oz Hillshire Farms Thin Sliced Pastrami 1
Arnold Rye Sandwich Thin 3

8 points for Lunch 19 Points Left

Dinner

1 1/2 Cups Smart Taste Pasta 7
1/2 Cup Ragu 1
4 Meatballs  made with 93/7 Ground Beef (Ran through recipe Builder) 3
1 piece Cole's Garlic Toast 3
Salad with 2 tbsp Kraft Italian with Roasted Red Peppers 1

15 points for Dinner 4 points left

Desert 

Edys Whole Fruit Coconut Bar 4

0 Points Left

Snacks throughout the day
Navel Orange 0
Clementine 0
Apple 0
Pickle 0


----------



## mrzrich

BTW I was in Publix last night and the fried Chicken Smelled Heavenly.  I have decided to save my points for it and have one piece with lots of veggies Wednesday night after WI.


----------



## brookelizabeth

Robin, love the poem!  It will certainly be on my mind during each weigh in.



MaryAz said:


> Rejoined WW online this weekend. Actually lost weight on our Disney trip Am about 15lb from goal. May not be a lot but those last ones are hard. My upcoming trips are in my tickers. And I see one of my fav Dis friends is here-Hi Brook!!! Looking forward to getting to know everyone!!



Hey Mary!!  Those last 15 pounds are always the hardest - I remember hovering forever before I lost a pound last time.   I hope it goes quickly for you!!  I had Joe buy me my WW membership for Christmas. LOL!  I keep looking at my skinny November 2008 pictures...I'm determined!

And do tell on how you lost at Disney...or do we have to read the TR? 



mrzrich said:


> We've done this in the past to help give an idea of how we are spending our points allowance.  So here goes...



I love this idea!  Gives us ideas for variety in our meals too.

Here is what I ate today:

Breakfast
1 cup Dannon Light & Fit (3)
1 cup of mixed berries (0)
1/3 cup Original Fiber One cereal (1)
--this has been my breakfast since I joined WW in 2008 - it's delicious and filling!

Lunch
1 cup Chicken Noodle Soup (3)
Fat Free Sugar Free Muffin (3) (and it was good!)
1/2 cup mixed fruit (0)

Dinner
*ahem*
2 slices of cheese pizza  (14)
Big 'ol salad (0)

Snacks
Clementine (0)
Banana (0)
Starbucks Skinny Vanilla Latte (3)
3 cups of Light popcorn (2)

I also am part of a 10,000 steps a day challenge and met it!  Got in tons of other activity today too.  I'm still slightly regretting the 2nd slice at dinner and wish I would have cut it in half, but all well!


----------



## MaryAz

sjms71 said:


> Welcome, oh, please tell me you weren't on the dining plan when you lost that weight at Disney.  I hear ya on the last one's being the hardest.  I have 15lbs to go also, and they are not coming off easy.



We were on the dining plan  Lots of buffets-which I tend to eat less at for some reason. Congrats on all u have lost and good luck on shedding the rest!!


----------



## MaryAz

What I ate

bkfst
ins oatmeal 3
1 % milk 3
raspeberries 0
water

lunch
chicken taco 6
whole beans 3
tortilla chips 3
salsa, tom, lettuce 0

dinner
mahi mahi 4
mashed pot 3
salad 0

snacks
goldfish 2
craisins 3-no more of those

went 1 over


----------



## brookelizabeth

Mary, what kind of tortillas do you use for your taco?  I'm having trouble finding one that is low in points.  I used to get the LaTortilla Factory ones, but I haven't found them in my neighborhood.  We have a bazillion stores, some has to have it!   But just curious as to what else is good on the points.


----------



## NancyIL

Today was my 2nd day on WW. I used 35 points yesterday and 33 today. My daily allowance is 29 points, with 49 more for the week. Am I NOT supposed to go over the 29 points per day? And what about my activity points...when do I exchange those for food?


----------



## mrzrich

brookelizabeth said:


> Mary, what kind of tortillas do you use for your taco?  I'm having trouble finding one that is low in points.  I used to get the LaTortilla Factory ones, but I haven't found them in my neighborhood.  We have a bazillion stores, some has to have it!   But just curious as to what else is good on the points.



I use these 






La Banderita Fat Free Tortillas

They are 89 calories each
Fat 0
Carb 18
Fiber 3
Protein 4

Comes out to 2 points each



NancyIL said:


> Today was my 2nd day on WW. I used 35 points yesterday and 33 today. My daily allowance is 29 points, with 49 more for the week. Am I NOT supposed to go over the 29 points per day? And what about my activity points...when do I exchange those for food?



Nancy, you are doing fine.  It is OK to eat over your daily allowance as long as you have some of the 49 weekly pints or activity points to use.  You can use those 49 points how ever you like.  You can use every last one of them, or none of them.  Many of us find we lose better when we use at least a couple of them.  Its when members eat UNDER their daily allowance that many struggle.


----------



## sjms71

mrzrich said:


> We've done this in the past to help give an idea of how we are spending our points allowance.  So here goes...
> 
> WHAT I ATE TODAY
> 
> Breakfast:
> 
> 1/4 cup egg beaters 1
> 1/3 of a Sam's Club Garlic and Mozzarella Chicken Sausage 1
> 2 tbsp Pimento 0
> Clementine 0
> 
> 2pts for Breakfast 27 points left
> 
> Lunch
> 
> 1 cup Progresso Light NE Clam Chowder 3
> 4 Reduced Fat Club Crackers 1
> 2oz Hillshire Farms Thin Sliced Pastrami 1
> Arnold Rye Sandwich Thin 3
> 
> 8 points for Lunch 19 Points Left
> 
> Dinner
> 
> 1 1/2 Cups Smart Taste Pasta 7
> 1/2 Cup Ragu 1
> 4 Meatballs  made with 93/7 Ground Beef (Ran through recipe Builder) 3
> 1 piece Cole's Garlic Toast 3
> Salad with 2 tbsp Kraft Italian with Roasted Red Peppers 1
> 
> 15 points for Dinner 4 points left
> 
> Desert
> 
> Edys Whole Fruit Coconut Bar 4
> 
> 0 Points Left
> 
> Snacks throughout the day
> Navel Orange 0
> Clementine 0
> Apple 0
> Pickle 0



ooh, this menu sounds so good!



MaryAz said:


> We were on the dining plan  Lots of buffets-which I tend to eat less at for some reason. Congrats on all u have lost and good luck on shedding the rest!!



Ok, so you need to elaborate .  How many days did you go?  I do better buffets too.  In September I was great for breakfast and lunch I tried to eat salads. But dressing was on in most places.  We went for 2 weeks and I gained like 6lbs .  I finally got it off but,  now I'm stuck at the same weight I was in September and I'm going in 8 weeks again.  So if you have any tips. 



brookelizabeth said:


> Mary, what kind of tortillas do you use for your taco?  I'm having trouble finding one that is low in points.  I used to get the LaTortilla Factory ones, but I haven't found them in my neighborhood.  We have a bazillion stores, some has to have it!   But just curious as to what else is good on the points.



The Smart and Delicious ones?  I know I get mine from Costco.


----------



## sjms71

If anyone follows Hungry Girl, she will be having her own show on the Cooking channel.  It premiers Sat, January 8 at 4pm.


----------



## NancyIL

mrzrich said:


> Nancy, you are doing fine.  It is OK to eat over your daily allowance as long as you have some of the 49 weekly pints or activity points to use.  You can use those 49 points how ever you like.  You can use every last one of them, or none of them.  Many of us find we lose better when we use at least a couple of them.  Its when members eat UNDER their daily allowance that many struggle.



Thank you!


----------



## brookelizabeth

NancyIL said:


> Today was my 2nd day on WW. I used 35 points yesterday and 33 today. My daily allowance is 29 points, with 49 more for the week. Am I NOT supposed to go over the 29 points per day? And what about my activity points...when do I exchange those for food?



Looks like you got some info on this - also, your activity points will rack up through the week and will only start to be used after your Weekly Points are gone.  On on the online eTools you can change this setting if you'd rather you Activity Points get used before your Weekly.

And yep, you can use your Weekly however you'd like.  A little bit each day, a couple big splurges, etc.



mrzrich said:


> I use these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> La Banderita Fat Free Tortillas
> 
> They are 89 calories each
> Fat 0
> Carb 18
> Fiber 3
> Protein 4
> 
> Comes out to 2 points each



I'll look for those at my grocery store, thank you!  I currently have Mission 96% Fat Free ones, I think they are 3 pts each.



sjms71 said:


> The Smart and Delicious ones?  I know I get mine from Costco.



I live in NYC, we have a Costco that is actually pretty close to my house, but you have to have a car to get there reasonably--and I don't have one.  Sigh.

I wonder if Target has them?   It's a bit of a pain to get to, but we go quite often.  We have a bazillion shops here-natural foods, organic, ethnic, etc. I gotta be able to find something!   I'm going to scope out a couple later today.


----------



## Jeslynb

Hi, guys.  Sorry for the thread-jack.  I am thinking of joining WW today, or starting a low-carb diet with my friend.  I have done WW in the past, but not with this much to lose (80 lbs).

If you don't mind my asking, how did you decide on WW versus another plan?  Have any of you also tried a low-carb diet and can compare/contrast for me?

I am sure any plan works, but I am super-committed once I choose to do something, so I want to get as much information as possible before I begin.  

I'd love any feedback.  And congrats to all for making a commitment to health.

Oh - and we are booked for WDW (offsite) for April 2011.  That's 90 days from now, and I want those 90 days to be as healthy as possible so I can really enjoy the trip.

Thanks very much in advance!

Jes


----------



## brookelizabeth

Hi Jes!
I have never tried another weight-loss plan, I've only ever done WW.  The reason I chose WW is because I saw success with many people I know.  And I REALLY love that they make it a lifestyle instead of just a diet to loose weight.  You are truly allowed to eat anything on the plan, you just have to count it and balance it with healthy things.  For me, if I denied myself completely of something I would do really well for a while-determined and gung ho about it, but eventually go off due to wanting what I couldn't have. 

However, if your friend is doing the low-carb thing, support is VERY important, so that is where you might find easier success....


----------



## robinb

sjms71 said:


> If anyone follows Hungry Girl, she will be having her own show on the Cooking channel.  It premiers Sat, January 8 at 4pm.


I have a bit of a love/hate relationship with Hungry Girl.  I think she's a good personality and I enjoy watching her but I feel that she is paid by the prepared food industry.  Even if her recipe has something simple like "shredded cheese" the ingredient is KRAFT shredded cheese.  So, I find a lot of her recipes a bit suspect like she built the recipe around the product the company wants her to sell.  

That being said, I really love her Alfredo Sauce and cook it at least twice a month.


----------



## NancyIL

brookelizabeth said:


> Looks like you got some info on this - also, your activity points will rack up through the week and will only start to be used after your Weekly Points are gone.  On on the online eTools you can change this setting if you'd rather you Activity Points get used before your Weekly.
> 
> And yep, you can use your Weekly however you'd like.  A little bit each day, a couple big splurges, etc.


Thanks for the additional info. I'd like to be able to use my activity points as I earn them, so I will edit that option. 

By the way - yesterday I told my husband that I joined WW and he said, "How much does _that_ cost?"  When I said $17.95/month, he said there were free web sites with the same info, and no web site was worth paying that much per month! He also asked if he could access my account, and I said it was just for me. I know I can tell him what the point values are for the foods he eats, but he can't track his progress online unless he also joins, right?


----------



## robinb

Jeslynb said:


> Hi, guys.  Sorry for the thread-jack.  I am thinking of joining WW today, or starting a low-carb diet with my friend.  I have done WW in the past, but not with this much to lose (80 lbs).
> 
> If you don't mind my asking, how did you decide on WW versus another plan?  Have any of you also tried a low-carb diet and can compare/contrast for me?



I did Atkins for a while and was pretty successful at it.  I loved that I could eat all the meat and fatty food I wanted on it.  Think fried chicken coated in crushed pork rinds .  But, I am a carb-lover at heart and it was not something I could keep up long term and I eventually gained all the weight I lost on it back.

I re-joined WW because I really like the support I get from my meetings.  I like having guidelines and accountability.  I started this thread so I could have some on-going support _between_ the meetings.  

I happen to see nothing wrong with low-carb diets like Atkins or South Beach.   They were just not for me.  If your friend is a close one and you will get a lot of support from her in a buddy-system then I would certainly consider doing the low-carb thing with her.  This website helped me a lot when I was doing Atkins: http://www.atkinsdietbulletinboard.com/forums/content/ .  They have forums (like the DIS) for all phases of the Atkins diet including the most difficult induction phase.   If she's not that close of a friend then I think you will find more support face-to-face at WW meetings, here on this thread and over on the WW website.


----------



## LMO429

SLAP IN THE FACE TIME! I got on the scale and I can not believe what I weighed 

Trying to remain positive.  Did TurboFire Fire 30 today and then Jillian Michaels 30 day shred Vol 2.


----------



## robinb

LMO429 said:


> Trying to remain positive.  Did TurboFire Fire 30 today and then Jillian Michaels 30 day shred Vol 2.


You did BOTH of those today?  I heard that the 30 day shred is a killer!


----------



## brookelizabeth

NancyIL said:


> Thanks for the additional info. I'd like to be able to use my activity points as I earn them, so I will edit that option.
> 
> By the way - yesterday I told my husband that I joined WW and he said, "How much does _that_ cost?"  When I said $17.95/month, he said there were free web sites with the same info, and no web site was worth paying that much per month! He also asked if he could access my account, and I said it was just for me. I know I can tell him what the point values are for the foods he eats, but he can't track his progress online unless he also joins, right?



MUCH of the old POINTS system is available online-including the formula that you can simply plug into an Excel Spreadsheet to figure out points and count them on your own - however, the new PointsPlus system doesn't have much info out there yet.  It will eventually I'm sure.

I had a friend that did WW without subscribing - she would look up everything online through various websites.  She was able to loose about 10 pounds doing this method, but there was no support of the message boards, and she had to do a TON more work to figure out points-esp if she ate out.  eTools is a great thing and worth the cost to me.  Plus, if I'm paying I'm more likely to do it! 

Your husband could login under your account and look up Point values for foods, but if he input his info under your account it would mess up yours.  He's have to keep track separately.  Only one person per account to track.  My DH joined with me last time in 2008 and he had his own account - we were hoping for some discount, but nope.


----------



## brookelizabeth

robinb said:


> You did BOTH of those today?  I heard that the 30 day shred is a killer!



So far today I have walked to the kitchen, made coffee and breakfast.  Watched Special Agent Oso with the boy while eating breakfast.  Now I'm watching Handy Manny Motorcycle Adventure while DISing.  

Feel the burn!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

sjms71 said:


> ..................That's right our love for Disney.  So, I know we are all here for our support of WW but we are all Disney lovers too.  With the new year here when are you planning your next trip or trips?
> 
> We purchased AP's again, so far these are the trips that we have booked:
> 
> March 3-14, 2011
> September 10-20, 2011
> 
> We may go down for a few days in June but not sure as we will miss Star Wars weekend this year.
> 
> Ok, I know some of you have tickers going already but, when are you going to WDW, Disneyland, Disney Cruise?  If you don't have anything booked when do you hope to go on your next trip?



Sadly, I have nothing booked...     (Thanks for the reminder, Stephanie!)  DH is done for a while, I think.  We went in September of '07, '08 and '10 and he feels he doesn't need to go back anytime soon.  He did mention the other day that if we go again, he doesn't want to get the meal plan so maybe there is a glimmer of hope for another trip in his future.  Me and DS, however, could go weekly!!!

I am hoping to convince him to take me for my  50th  birthday.  I've got a few years to work on him so, hopefully.  I figure that is will eventually happen and since I'm not looking forward to turning that number the best place to be when it does happen would be the happiest place on earth and then perhaps I could forget that that's how old I will be.  Drown my sorrows at Disney so to speak!     I cried my last day at 39...


----------



## LMO429

robinb said:


> You did BOTH of those today?  I heard that the 30 day shred is a killer!



Yes I did both. I actually love to work out but I love to eat too so it kinda offsets each other.

I did 50 minutes total of exercise 30 minutes was the turbfire dvd and 20 minutes was the shred dvd.  I try to do a minimum of 45 minutes a day when i can.


----------



## Sandi

sjms71 said:


> Hey Paul, so how was the soup?  I bought all the stuff and I'm going to make it tomorrow.  Anything you would do different with it?  Thx



I made the soup Paul mentioned.  I thought it was good.  My family was okay with it, but thought it would have been better with "real" bacon and half and half that wasn't fat free (who knew).  Umm, yeah, they're probably right.  It is a nice 4 point soup that I thought was filling.



robinb said:


> Good afternoon everyone!  I'm back from my whirlwind 2-coast, 6 park trip and the Rose Bowl game.  The game was fun (my voice is gone ) and I am disappointed that we didn't win.  A couple of botched plays and a bad call made all the difference.   At least it was close and every single one of the TCU fans I met (even the ones who sat down for me but wouldn't for the other people who demanded them to ... *I* asked nicely.)  were all SO NICE.
> 
> I weighed myself a few days ago with all my heavy clothes on and my shoes and I was up only about 5 lbs.  So, I am hopeful that my net gain by the end of the week won't be too bad.  I am already back to tracking.  I entered my breakfast: a sausage McMuffin meal in the airport and it came out to 15 points.  I counted 4 points for 2 small cookies from a tin that came from my aunt and uncle while we were gone and my lunch was a can of Progresso Light Southwestern Veggie soup for only 3 points so I have 14 points for dinner .  Now that I have eaten I can go out grocery shopping.
> 
> I hope that everyone had a good holiday and a happy new year!



Happy New Year to you, too.  I was thinking of you during the Rose Bowl.  At least your team made it a real game.  The Big 10 had a bad day.  Not sure what happened to my Spartans.

Welcome back to reality.


----------



## sjms71

robinb said:


> I have a bit of a love/hate relationship with Hungry Girl.  I think she's a good personality and I enjoy watching her but I feel that she is paid by the prepared food industry.  Even if her recipe has something simple like "shredded cheese" the ingredient is KRAFT shredded cheese.  So, I find a lot of her recipes a bit suspect like she built the recipe around the product the company wants her to sell.
> 
> That being said, I really love her Alfredo Sauce and cook it at least twice a month.



I see what you're saying.  I've never watched her or do I own any of her cookbooks.  I am guilty of visiting the website and have only made a handful of recipes.  None which I have been jumping for joy over.  I do however, like some of her product recommendations but, you're right on the "plugs".    



LMO429 said:


> SLAP IN THE FACE TIME! I got on the scale and I can not believe what I weighed
> 
> Trying to remain positive.  Did TurboFire Fire 30 today and then Jillian Michaels 30 day shred Vol 2.



Hang in there we have all been there .



CdnBuzzFan said:


> Sadly, I have nothing booked...     (Thanks for the reminder, Stephanie!)  DH is done for a while, I think.  We went in September of '07, '08 and '10 and he feels he doesn't need to go back anytime soon.  He did mention the other day that if we go again, he doesn't want to get the meal plan so maybe there is a glimmer of hope for another trip in his future.  Me and DS, however, could go weekly!!!
> 
> I am hoping to convince him to take me for my  50th  birthday.  I've got a few years to work on him so, hopefully.  I figure that is will eventually happen and since I'm not looking forward to turning that number the best place to be when it does happen would be the happiest place on earth and then perhaps I could forget that that's how old I will be.  Drown my sorrows at Disney so to speak!     I cried my last day at 39...



I'm sorry, wish you were going soon.  My oldest will be going into high school in Aug 2012 so, we are getting this last year in before we are out of year round schools and she will only be off with everyone else.  DH will not go with everyone else .  Ok, so my last day of 39 is coming up in a few months so I'll need a shoulder to cry on. 



Sandi said:


> I made the soup Paul mentioned.  I thought it was good.  My family was okay with it, but thought it would have been better with "real" bacon and half and half that wasn't fat free (who knew).  Umm, yeah, they're probably right.  It is a nice 4 point soup that I thought was filling.



Thanks Sandi, I just put it together and it's in the crockpot now.  I'll let you know how it comes.  Followed the recipe only thing I didn't add was carrots, DD hates them.


----------



## Jeslynb

Thanks so much, Brooke and Robin!


----------



## LMO429

I agree about Hungry Girl.  I think her recipes are a good idea for when you might have company and want to have "fun/cheat foods" around to entertain others but still keep yourself in check.  But she used splenda and other bad preservatives in her recipes.  imo splenda is POISON with a capital P  I use to use splenda in my coffee and other baking items but its super duper bad for you you are better off using sugar.

i think everyone has come to the conclusion that no fat..low fat diet soda are just filled with chemicals..the sooner we as a society stop purchasing these items the better

ok off the soap box


----------



## NancyIL

LMO429 said:


> I agree about Hungry Girl.  I think her recipes are a good idea for when you might have company and want to have "fun/cheat foods" around to entertain others but still keep yourself in check.  But she used splenda and other bad preservatives in her recipes.  imo splenda is POISON with a capital P  I use to use splenda in my coffee and other baking items but its super duper bad for you you are better off using sugar.
> 
> i think everyone has come to the conclusion that no fat..low fat diet soda are just filled with chemicals..the sooner we as a society stop purchasing these items the better
> 
> ok off the soap box



Soda doesn't have fat...it has sugar  (lots) or a sugar substitute. I don't like carbonated drinks so I rarely drink soda. I use Splenda instead of sugar in my cocoa mix and on cereal.  What info do you have that says Splenda is "poison"?


----------



## LMO429

NancyIL said:


> Soda doesn't have fat...it has sugar  (lots) or a sugar substitute. I don't like carbonated drinks so I rarely drink soda. I use Splenda instead of sugar in my cocoa mix and on cereal.  What info do you have that says Splenda is "poison"?



Do a google search on splenda..there are a myriad of articles that come up about the dangers of splenda/sweeteners

Jillian Michaels master your metabolism and Michael Pollan book also state the dangers of splenda and sweeteners


----------



## NancyIL

LMO429 said:


> Do a google search on splenda..there are a myriad of articles that come up about the dangers of splenda/sweeteners
> 
> Jillian Michaels master your metabolism and Michael Pollan book also state the dangers of splenda and sweeteners



Thanks.


----------



## monymony3471

Joined weight watchers yesterday and LMO429 gave me the heads up on this tread.  Hope to find some love and support on one of my favorite websites.


----------



## Sandi

monymony3471 said:


> Joined weight watchers yesterday and LMO429 gave me the heads up on this tread.  Hope to find some love and support on one of my favorite websites.



Congratulations on taking that first step.  This is a great thread with really wonderful people.  Whenever I'm needing a boost, I look to this thread for help.


----------



## KNJWDW

I just joined WW online after forcing myself to jump on the scale - yikes!  That was awful.  Oh well, all I can do is make changes going forward.  The WW site is kind of overwhelming.  I haven't figured out the message boards over there, maybe I will just hang here!  

Amy


----------



## Jeslynb

I am on my way to a meeting to join!    If I can just do *something* (anything) for the 90 days until Disney, that will give me a great short-term goal.  Let's see how much better I can feel before we leave for the trip, and I know that will motivate me to continue through the trip and beyond.

By way of introduction, I am from the NYC 'burbs.  Married, with 2 little boys and work part-time as a lawyer. Planning our third trip to WDW in April (we're total off-site people).

So, hi!


----------



## OhdahLolly

Hi all!  

I was wondering if it is okay if I join your thread? 

I am an avid disney fan who is rejoining the disboards after a long hiatus, and have been a Weight Watchers for quite sometime!  

So far with five months on program, I've lost somewhere around 32 pounds. Another eight pounds, and I'll be exactly half way to goal. 


As well as using WW to monitor my food, I am doing the Bridge to 10k program.  That means roughly running 3 days a week, and shredding on my off days. Jillian still owns me after all this time, and when I am having a tough running day, its her pushing voice I hear to tell me to keep going. 

Thank you for reading. I hope you all will allow me to join your thread and take off some poundage with you!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

robinb said:


> Good afternoon everyone!  I'm back from my whirlwind 2-coast, 6 park trip and the Rose Bowl game.  The game was fun (my voice is gone ) and I am disappointed that we didn't win.  A couple of botched plays and a bad call made all the difference.   At least it was close and every single one of the TCU fans I met (even the ones who sat down for me but wouldn't for the other people who demanded them to ... *I* asked nicely.)  were all SO NICE.
> 
> I weighed myself a few days ago with all my heavy clothes on and my shoes and I was up only about 5 lbs.  So, I am hopeful that my net gain by the end of the week won't be too bad.  I am already back to tracking.  I entered my breakfast: a sausage McMuffin meal in the airport and it came out to 15 points.  I counted 4 points for 2 small cookies from a tin that came from my aunt and uncle while we were gone and my lunch was a can of Progresso Light Southwestern Veggie soup for only 3 points so I have 14 points for dinner .  Now that I have eaten I can go out grocery shopping.
> 
> I hope that everyone had a good holiday and a happy new year!



Welcome back, Robin!  I hope you had a great trip.  Sorry your team didn't win.  Good luck at the scale this week.  I'm glad you're tracking.


----------



## monymony3471

Thought I would add:

Mom to four (oldest has Aspergers) 14, 12, 6, and 3.

College full time for special education

runs and in home day care last 14 years

Married 15 years and living in MI


----------



## robinb

Welcome to all our new losers !

I weighed myself this morning and I'm about 5 lbs up from my last official weigh in over 3 weeks ago.  I have one of those fancy scales that shows fat % and I am 3% LOWER than I was the last time I weighed myself.  I don't know if that means I am retaining water, or what .  In any case, I'm not going to take the scale too seriously until the end of the week. 

I have convinced my DH to join WW online.  His BMI is about 38 so he really needs to lose weight.  Does anyone know if he can go to an introductory meeting and then just join online?  I would like him to hear about the program from a leader so he has a general idea of how things work before he starts eating and tracking.  He travels for business so a regular membership with meetings won't work for him.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

Wow, so many new members and some great weight losses too!  Welcome and congratulations to you all!  



december said:


> The hardest thing is getting dh and the kids onboard.  I'm NOT cooking 2 separate meals, and they aren't excited about WW recipes.  They are going to have to deal with it though!



December -- you shouldn't have to cook two different meals while being on Weight Watchers.  You can still cook the same things sometimes, just remember to weigh and measure your own portions.  You can even cut out some points with some adjustments and omissions in some of your recipes that your family may not even notice.  It will take a little practice but once everyone realizes they're eating healthier, they may actually appreciate the changes you've made.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

vavalynn2 said:


> Hi everyone! I just found this thread.
> 
> I joined WW 11/1/10 and so far I have lost a little over 10 lbs.  I have had a few bumps in the road- mainly Thanksgiving and this past week with the holidays, but I am ready to lose my next 10 lbs!
> 
> I use the WW app on my ipod touch and find it very helpful to keep track throughout the day.
> 
> I really need this healthier lifestyle and hopefully I will be able to stay on track.
> 
> Congrats to all of you who have lost so far, and here is to a year of losing weight!
> 
> ....ps- just out of curiosity, how many points do you think a  is ?



Here is the info for the  :

Protein: 3g
Carbohydrates:  31g
Fat:  14g
Fiber:  0g

7 Points.  Enjoy!!


----------



## UtahMama

Can I join y'all? I just started WW online last Tuesday and I snuck a peek at the scale and was down 11 pounds until I had an extra margarita 2 nights ago on a date...now it's down 10 but we'll know for sure tomorrow on my weigh day. 
WW has improved greatly! It's perfect for "clean eating"! Excited!!!


----------



## LMO429

UtahMama said:


> Can I join y'all? I just started WW online last Tuesday and I snuck a peek at the scale and was down 11 pounds until I had an extra margarita 2 nights ago on a date...now it's down 10 but we'll know for sure tomorrow on my weigh day.
> WW has improved greatly! It's perfect for "clean eating"! Excited!!!



WOW 11 pounds that is amazinnng!!!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

Jeslynb said:


> Hi, guys.  Sorry for the thread-jack.  I am thinking of joining WW today, or starting a low-carb diet with my friend.  I have done WW in the past, but not with this much to lose (80 lbs).
> 
> If you don't mind my asking, how did you decide on WW versus another plan?  Have any of you also tried a low-carb diet and can compare/contrast for me?
> 
> I am sure any plan works, but I am super-committed once I choose to do something, so I want to get as much information as possible before I begin.
> 
> I'd love any feedback.  And congrats to all for making a commitment to health.
> 
> Oh - and we are booked for WDW (offsite) for April 2011.  That's 90 days from now, and I want those 90 days to be as healthy as possible so I can really enjoy the trip.
> 
> Thanks very much in advance!
> 
> Jes



Hi Jes!  The reason that I joined WW is because it allowed me to make my own meals.  I didn't want to have to commit to eating processed food for the rest of my life.  I needed to learn to control my portions and eat healthy so for me, that meant only one thing...Weight Watchers!  I lost a total of 70 pounds but 52 with WW and have been at Lifetime and at goal for almost 4 years.  I also liked the idea of having the support of the leader and the members at the meetings.  AND I especially liked the idea that once we achieved Lifetime status, the weigh ins and meeting were free.  Weight Watchers.  Because it works!


----------



## Twingle

Whoo HOO!  Welcome to all the new WW members!  So excited to get to know all of you and help cheer you on as we become Losers 

I exercised for the first time in forever this morning - 2 mile run/walk at 5:30!  Hoping to fire up my Jillian Michaels 30 day shred this evening after my kiddos are in bed - love that workout.

How is everyone doing getting their daily healthy guidelines in?  I really struggle with the healthy oils!  Any ideas?

Thanks everyone and have a great day!


----------



## mmwalker

Jeslynb said:


> Hi, guys.  Sorry for the thread-jack.  I am thinking of joining WW today, or starting a low-carb diet with my friend.  I have done WW in the past, but not with this much to lose (80 lbs).
> 
> If you don't mind my asking, how did you decide on WW versus another plan?  Have any of you also tried a low-carb diet and can compare/contrast for me?
> 
> I am sure any plan works, but I am super-committed once I choose to do something, so I want to get as much information as possible before I begin.
> 
> I'd love any feedback.  And congrats to all for making a commitment to health.
> 
> Oh - and we are booked for WDW (offsite) for April 2011.  That's 90 days from now, and I want those 90 days to be as healthy as possible so I can really enjoy the trip.
> 
> Thanks very much in advance!
> 
> Jes



Hey Jes,
I have done both a low carb and WW. In the past 5 years I have gotten close to my goal weight with low carb and to my goal weight with WW, but then gained it back both times. I tried low carb/low fat again, and although I was successful at first, after the initial loss, I just plataued (sp?) and could not lose any more weight. I recently recommitted to WW and really find it is an overall healthier diet that I can do for life. I would not be able to say goodbye to carbs forever, however on WW, if I plan for the points , I can have my "cake and eat it too"! 

My next trip is my annual summer trip August 9th - 25th. We are doing the dining plan and I plan to eat what I want and deal with the consequences when I return. In the past I have gained 5 - 7 pounds. This time, I am hoping to be slightly below my goal before the trip. I have lost 28 pounds since last January (lost about 20 before my August trip then gained 7 back on DDP/and started WW in September). I have 17 more to go to hit goal I think I can reasonably lose that much by June/July


----------



## Jeslynb

CdnBuzzFan said:


> Hi Jes!  The reason that I joined WW is because it allowed me to make my own meals.  I didn't want to have to commit to eating processed food for the rest of my life.  I needed to learn to control my portions and eat healthy so for me, that meant only one thing...Weight Watchers!  I lost a total of 70 pounds but 52 with WW and have been at Lifetime and at goal for almost 4 years.  I also liked the idea of having the support of the leader and the members at the meetings.  AND I especially liked the idea that once we achieved Lifetime status, the weigh ins and meeting were free.  Weight Watchers.  Because it works!




Wow!  70 lbs.  And you've maintained, which is really impressive.   Thanks for the inspiration.


----------



## Jeslynb

mmwalker said:


> Hey Jes,
> I have done both a low carb and WW. In the past 5 years I have gotten close to my goal weight with low carb and to my goal weight with WW, but then gained it back both times. I tried low carb/low fat again, and although I was successful at first, after the initial loss, I just plataued (sp?) and could not lose any more weight. I recently recommitted to WW and really find it is an overall healthier diet that I can do for life. I would not be able to say goodbye to carbs forever, however on WW, if I plan for the points , I can have my "cake and eat it too"!
> 
> My next trip is my annual summer trip August 9th - 25th. We are doing the dining plan and I plan to eat what I want and deal with the consequences when I return. In the past I have gained 5 - 7 pounds. This time, I am hoping to be slightly below my goal before the trip. I have lost 28 pounds since last January (lost about 20 before my August trip then gained 7 back on DDP/and started WW in September). I have 17 more to go to hit goal I think I can reasonably lose that much by June/July



Sounds like you're doing great!


----------



## mmwalker

Jeslynb said:


> Sounds like you're doing great!



Thanks! I look forward to hearing about your weight loss journey! Good luck in whichever you chose You may also want to think about joining the WISH biggest loser contest. We just started Sunday, so it's not too late!


----------



## sjms71

Wow, get on the elliptical for 40 minutes come back and a ton of newbies....


----------



## mrzrich

Wow! This thread is hoppin' today!

WHAT I ATE AND PLAN TO EAT TODAY

Breakfast
Martin's Potato Roll Sliced Roll - 2
1/4 cup egg beaters 1
Borden 2% American Cheese 1
Clementine 0

4pts for Breakfast...25 points left

Lunch 
Subway 6 inch Turkey on Wheat 7
Baked Lays 3 
1 apple 0

10 points for Lunch 15 points left

Plan for Dinner

2 Stouffers Stuffed Peppers 8
Salad with vinegar and  1tsp olive oil 1
1 oz Italian Bread 2

11 points for dinner 4 points left

Plan for night time snacks

1 cup greek yogurt and Fruit 3
3 cups Air Popped Popcorn with 1 tsp olive oil 3

6 points for Snacks  total for day 31 points - 2 weekly points used today -39 left (Used some over the weekend)


----------



## czycropper

I'm doing WW online - does anyone know whether I can still go to a local meeting, if I want? Can I buy the new Points Program booklets at the local place?

I've done great so far today (my first actual full day) - breakfast was 5 pts., lunch - 6 pts (included some yogurt) and I just had some almonds for a snack......now I still need to work on water & getting some exercise!


----------



## robinb

czycropper said:


> I'm doing WW online - does anyone know whether I can still go to a local meeting, if I want? Can I buy the new Points Program booklets at the local place?


I have their Monthly Pass which includes weekly meetings and the online eTools.  The Monthly Pass is $40 per month and online-only is $18.  You can always drop in for a meeting a pay the $12 fee per meeting, but if you go to more than two of them the Monthly Pass is cheaper.


----------



## MaryAz

brookelizabeth said:


> Mary, what kind of tortillas do you use for your taco?  I'm having trouble finding one that is low in points.  I used to get the LaTortilla Factory ones, but I haven't found them in my neighborhood.  We have a bazillion stores, some has to have it!   But just curious as to what else is good on the points.



We actually went out so it was a bad one...


----------



## MaryAz

Ok, so you need to elaborate .  How many days did you go?  I do better buffets too.  In September I was great for breakfast and lunch I tried to eat salads. But dressing was on in most places.  We went for 2 weeks and I gained like 6lbs .  I finally got it off but,  now I'm stuck at the same weight I was in September and I'm going in 8 weeks again.  So if you have any tips. 



My girls and I were ther for 10 days-hubby come for five. We ate at

1900 PF
Tokoyo Dining
Plaza
Garden Grill
Boma
Chef Mickey's
Tisker House
Via Napoli

At buffets I always start with a full plate of salad. Fat free or no dressing. Then soup-if it veg based-no cream
small piece of meat
small side
tiney dessert if any
We did a few bksfst buffets and I mostly ate fruit or a bagel. 

We also walked at ton!! Stayed at Kidani and the walk to our room was prob a quarter mile.

This was the reg dining plan. When we did deluxe last May I also gaiined 5lb


----------



## monymony3471

Twingle said:


> Whoo HOO!  Welcome to all the new WW members!  So excited to get to know all of you and help cheer you on as we become Losers
> 
> I exercised for the first time in forever this morning - 2 mile run/walk at 5:30!  Hoping to fire up my Jillian Michaels 30 day shred this evening after my kiddos are in bed - love that workout.
> 
> How is everyone doing getting their daily healthy guidelines in?  I really struggle with the healthy oils!  Any ideas?
> 
> Thanks everyone and have a great day!



I like to make my own salad dressing, I use olive oil, and balsamic vinegrette and add some oregeno and garlic and water to taste.  You can use it also when you cook up some of your meats and veggies like in stir fry.


----------



## MaryAz

Can someone who does it give me some info on Jillian's 30 day shred.

Nancy i tried spark people to count food and exercise but it was not the same as WW.  My Hubby joined this time and has about 4olb to lose


----------



## sjms71

MaryAz said:


> Ok, so you need to elaborate .  How many days did you go?  I do better buffets too.  In September I was great for breakfast and lunch I tried to eat salads. But dressing was on in most places.  We went for 2 weeks and I gained like 6lbs .  I finally got it off but,  now I'm stuck at the same weight I was in September and I'm going in 8 weeks again.  So if you have any tips.
> 
> 
> 
> My girls and I were ther for 10 days-hubby come for five. We ate at
> 
> 1900 PF
> Tokoyo Dining
> Plaza
> Garden Grill
> Boma
> Chef Mickey's
> Tisker House
> Via Napoli
> 
> At buffets I always start with a full plate of salad. Fat free or no dressing. Then soup-if it veg based-no cream
> small piece of meat
> small side
> tiney dessert if any
> We did a few bksfst buffets and I mostly ate fruit or a bagel.
> 
> We also walked at ton!! Stayed at Kidani and the walk to our room was prob a quarter mile.
> 
> This was the reg dining plan. When we did deluxe last May I also gaiined 5lb



Thanks .   I guess it's just the way it goes, some gain, some lose and some stay the same .  When we went in Dec 2009 on dining plan for 12 days,  I stayed the same.  However, not so good this past Sept. .  I walked a ton too.  I had my pedometer on everyday and logged my steps.  Average was 17000-22000 a day.  We were suppose to go this last Dec.  but I couldn't handle gaining weight again so canceled.  Now with 14 lbs to go and only 9 weigh ins until Disney I'm already getting nervous.


----------



## vavalynn2

CdnBuzzFan said:


> Here is the info for the  :
> 
> Protein: 3g
> Carbohydrates:  31g
> Fat:  14g
> Fiber:  0g
> 
> 7 Points.  Enjoy!!



Thank you for doing the homework!! I am about 50 days away from our trip and was curious how many points it set me back.

I feel as if I can be successful with weight loss with the WW program.  Since Novemeber '10 I lost 11 lbs and I would hope to lose ten more by the trip.  I would be thrilled with that.

I am 33, married w/0 kids and work in a school.  I have slowly gained weight over the years- I was balancing a full time job and a part time Masters degree. I did not have time to exercise or eat- or eat well.

My husband would only like to lose 10lbs so he is trying it on his own and not on WW. I don't make different meals at dinner, I subsitute, eat less or more of something to try to stay in the points.

Today I am far under points as I got hit with the stomach bug late in the day yesterday- so far I have had a piece of toast and more recently a banana.

Looks like I would have had the room for the 

Tonight- rice, keep it simple.

So I am subscribing. Thank you all for posting your food choices.  I have found that I have been eating a lot of the same thing and I would like the change up. 

Thank you all and keep up the good work!!


----------



## LMO429

MaryAz said:


> Can someone who does it give me some info on Jillian's 30 day shred.
> 
> Nancy i tried spark people to count food and exercise but it was not the same as WW.  My Hubby joined this time and has about 4olb to lose



the 30 day shred consists of 3 20 minutes workouts that get harder as the levels go up...there are 3 levels 1 2 and 3 each workouts combines her 3 2 1 workout combinations..So you do 3 minutes of strength training using 3 pounds weights..2 minutes of cardio followed by one minute of abs. you do a total of 3 circuits which last rougly 20 minutes 

Jillian michaels talked about the dvd once on her old radio show she said It is a good but challenging dvd for those we have never worked out before and should be used in addition to your cardio workout if you have been working out for sometime.  Ideally its not a stand alone video you should add in additional cardio but on its own as a beginner the 20 minutes should be enough.

You are suppose to do level 1 for 10 days..level 2 the following 10 days and the last 10 days do level 3


----------



## DaisyJaneDisney

Just dipping my toe in the water here...I just joined over at the Biggest Loser WISH challenge.  I've done WW a lot over the years, I've successfully lost over 15 pounds (unfortunately, I have had to do it more than once, and here I am again.)

Never been really heavy, never been super thin.  But I'm at my heaviest now, and don't like it!  I joined WW online a few months ago, but it's been a stressful fall (no good excuses) and now I'm trying to get back on track.  I have three points left today--not sure if those will be a snack later or a glass of wine. LOL.  I made the Zuchini Fries for dinner...

I can't post the link (too few posts) but google Weight Watchers, Zuchini Fries--they come right up.

They came out great and tasty.

Heading to Disney in 17 days!!!


----------



## KSH

Hi everyone!  

Wow this thread is busy!  So hard to keep up!

I've completed day three of the new plan and so far I really love it.  I dipped into my weekly allowance on day 1 (it was New Year's, after all!) and then yesterday and today I hit my goal exactly.  I even had Mexican tonight!  I really haven't felt the hunger that I used to feel on the first few days of the old plan.  I remember starving!  It is great to be able to plan and not feel like I have to do magic tricks to stick with a somewhat normal routine while doing WW. Seems like this will work for the long haul.  I'm sort of looking forward to my Friday weigh-in!

I wasn't able to make a meeting last week (will stay this Fri), so I have a question for those of you who have been to a meeting recently - do they encourage you to use all the weekly points, or is it ok to have some left over?  I don't have anything special planned for the rest of the week so I doubt I'll use them all.  Or any of my activity points for that matter.

The advice and encouragement here is great!  Thank you all!


----------



## sjms71

KSH said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Wow this thread is busy!  So hard to keep up!
> 
> I've completed day three of the new plan and so far I really love it.  I dipped into my weekly allowance on day 1 (it was New Year's, after all!) and then yesterday and today I hit my goal exactly.  I even had Mexican tonight!  I really haven't felt the hunger that I used to feel on the first few days of the old plan.  I remember starving!  It is great to be able to plan and not feel like I have to do magic tricks to stick with a somewhat normal routine while doing WW. Seems like this will work for the long haul.  I'm sort of looking forward to my Friday weigh-in!
> 
> I wasn't able to make a meeting last week (will stay this Fri), so I have a question for those of you who have been to a meeting recently - do they encourage you to use all the weekly points, or is it ok to have some left over?  I don't have anything special planned for the rest of the week so I doubt I'll use them all.  Or any of my activity points for that matter.
> 
> The advice and encouragement here is great!  Thank you all!



Use all your daily points 100%.  As for the weekly 49, if you need them that's what they are there for but no you don't have to use them.  As long as you use your daily you're good.  Good luck!


----------



## brookelizabeth

Twingle said:


> How is everyone doing getting their daily healthy guidelines in?  I really struggle with the healthy oils!  Any ideas?



I've been doing better on these with the new plan versus the old.  But, the oils is still what I struggle with.  Today I got one of them in.



mrzrich said:


> 3 cups Air Popped Popcorn with 1 tsp olive oil 3



Ah!  Great idea for the oil! Thank you!



robinb said:


> You can always drop in for a meeting a pay the $12 fee per meeting, but if you go to more than two of them the Monthly Pass is cheaper.



I was wondering about this as well, I have a friend who attends meetings on Tuesday nights and wants me to join her--I think I might now and again if I can for just $12.



DaisyJaneDisney said:


> I can't post the link (too few posts) but google Weight Watchers, Zuchini Fries--they come right up.



Oooh, those look TASTY!  Thanks!  And welcome!!

What I Ate Today

Breakfast
1 cup Dannon Light & Fit (3)
2/3 cup mixed berries (0)
1/3 cup Fiber One Original Cereal (1)

Lunch
1 Gorton's Grilled Tilapia (2)
2 cups cauliflower (0)

Dinner
1 cup brown rice (5)
1 cup stir fry veggies (0)
3/4 cup chicken (4)
1 tsp olive oil-to cook stirfry (1)

Snacks
Weight Watchers String Cheese (1)
Donut (6)
Smart Ones Dessert (4)
Clementine (0)
Pink Lady Apple (0)
Weight Watchers Bagel w/ spray butter (4)

I went 1 over.  I've got 32 weekly points remaining.  Weigh In on Friday.

This plan baffles me a bit.  I think I need to do more reading yet on the WW website, but I remember scraping for points last time, but I feel like I've got tons of them now!  I had a stinkin' donut today!  On the previous plan I was lucky if I had 10 points for dinner, let alone enough for a dessert and a snack....perhaps I'm just choosing wiser now?  I didn't ever eat fish previously, so maybe that's it?  Who knows.

I do find myself reaching MUCH more often for items on the Good Health Guidelines and reaching those easier--which is great.  Maybe that is the key to loosing the weight?  I just found out tonight 29 is the lowest number of points you can go--which totally confuses me.  Does anyone have any insight on that?


----------



## pjstevens

I find the plan easy (I've only been on it since Thursday), but I enjoyed one Reese's peanut butter holiday bell last night.  Like that I don't feel deprived.


----------



## Worfiedoodles

Just checking in one last time before I leave for the WDW Half Marathon  -- I don't really have an eating plan per se, but I do expect to try to do veggies and fruit when they are an option, and we only have one dining ressie at Artist Point, so that should also help! I have two DIS meets at Beaches and Cream and one at Pop. The first Beaches and Cream will be the afternoon after the race, so I will be having ice cream! The second one will be for lunch, so I can get a meal instead of just ice cream. I expect to have my pre-race dinner at Pop, so I'll go for the runner's pasta special, and not worry about it since I will be using those carbs! We also do a grocery stop on the way to WDW, so I can stock up on bananas, grapes, apples, Kashi bars. I am hoping to keep this trip to a small gain of less than a pound. That may be wishful thinking (gotta limit those trips to Goofy's candy company!), but I'm hopeful...

Once I get back and settled I'm going to take myself to a WW meeting and learn the new program. I find it too confusing with Online WW, so I think it's better to start going to meetings again and figure out what I should be doing. I have been losing by substituting fruit for junk, but I'd feel better if I had a good handle on the new program. It seems like a great time to get back to going to meetings, and I think I can have great success if I approach it by getting all the help available. 

Maria


----------



## robinb

Worfiedoodles said:


> Just checking in one last time before I leave for the WDW Half Marathon  -- I don't really have an eating plan per se, but I do expect to try to do veggies and fruit when they are an option, and we only have one dining ressie at Artist Point, so that should also help! I have two DIS meets at Beaches and Cream and one at Pop. The first Beaches and Cream will be the afternoon after the race, so I will be having ice cream! The second one will be for lunch, so I can get a meal instead of just ice cream. I expect to have my pre-race dinner at Pop, so I'll go for the runner's pasta special, and not worry about it since I will be using those carbs! We also do a grocery stop on the way to WDW, so I can stock up on bananas, grapes, apples, Kashi bars. I am hoping to keep this trip to a small gain of less than a pound. That may be wishful thinking (gotta limit those trips to Goofy's candy company!), but I'm hopeful...
> 
> Once I get back and settled I'm going to take myself to a WW meeting and learn the new program. I find it too confusing with Online WW, so I think it's better to start going to meetings again and figure out what I should be doing. I have been losing by substituting fruit for junk, but I'd feel better if I had a good handle on the new program. It seems like a great time to get back to going to meetings, and I think I can have great success if I approach it by getting all the help available.
> 
> Maria


It sounds like you have a good plan in place Maria .  Have a great half marathon!


----------



## cepmom

Worfiedoodles said:


> Just checking in one last time before I leave for the WDW Half Marathon  -- I don't really have an eating plan per se, but I do expect to try to do veggies and fruit when they are an option, and we only have one dining ressie at Artist Point, so that should also help! I have two DIS meets at Beaches and Cream and one at Pop. The first Beaches and Cream will be the afternoon after the race, so I will be having ice cream! The second one will be for lunch, so I can get a meal instead of just ice cream. I expect to have my pre-race dinner at Pop, so I'll go for the runner's pasta special, and not worry about it since I will be using those carbs! We also do a grocery stop on the way to WDW, so I can stock up on bananas, grapes, apples, Kashi bars. I am hoping to keep this trip to a small gain of less than a pound. That may be wishful thinking (gotta limit those trips to Goofy's candy company!), but I'm hopeful...
> 
> Once I get back and settled I'm going to take myself to a WW meeting and learn the new program. I find it too confusing with Online WW, so I think it's better to start going to meetings again and figure out what I should be doing. I have been losing by substituting fruit for junk, but I'd feel better if I had a good handle on the new program. It seems like a great time to get back to going to meetings, and I think I can have great success if I approach it by getting all the help available.
> 
> Maria



good luck on your race!!! Have a gereat time and it does sound like you have a good plan in place.


----------



## cepmom

hey guys! Welcoem to all the newbies , congrats to those that have been able to maintain or lose over the holidays, and hugs to those that have been struggling

I've been mudding along since Christmas, got my butt back in gear on Friday and have been tracking faithfully since, yay me! DH and I are going to Vegas on Sunday, so I started to try on my clothes I wanted to bring and lets just say it wasn't pretty My sexy skinny jeans are now way too tight but on the upside that was what it took to get my butt back on program. I beat myself up for a couple of days, but then decided beating myself up isn't going to accomplish anything. I am doing what I need to do now to fix it..working out and tracking. 

Hoping to get to a meeting on Friday to weigh in before we go away. I'm a little nervous about going to Vegas, not sure where we'll eat. I haven't done much planning for this trip, unlike my usual Disney trips where every meal is planned in advance. I am hoping to be able to get some fresh fruit and healthy snacks at least when we get there to have on hand. Has anyone here been to Vegas before and can recommend some decent restaurants that won't break the bank or my pants


----------



## ashenbiez

good luck and congrats to those going for the 1/2 marathon! SO exciting! I can't even run across the street, let alone 13 miles, so I'm in awe of what you're about to do. 

oops! Just used 12 points on breakfast. didn't mean for that to happen. eek! Although, I'm much more of a breakfast person than any other meal so I think its okay to go a little heavy in the mornings - plus I ate later than I normally do so its more like a "brunch" anyways  Or maybe I'm just making excuses. 
Its not like I had anything bad though. 

how exciting that there's so many people joining in lately! So many people to get to know, support and love Disney with!


----------



## Rora

Hi there! I posted a thread about a question I had about WW before I saw this one- whoops! I'm going to repost what I wrote in my thread here. Thanks for any help, in advance!
~~~~~~~~~
Hello W.I.S.H ers!! 

A little background before I get started: Currently, I'm 5'9" and weigh 175. I've gained a lot since college and really want to get healthy again and back down to my high school weight: 145. I've spoken with my DR and we've both decided that this would be a good weight for me.

After lots of thinking I've decided to start Weight Watchers. I'm excited! HOWEVER, I've heard many mixed reviews about attending the meetings or doing it online:
1. My aunt says there's no value in going to the meetings (she just has the books and counts points on her own- this is not something I want to do..I need a bit more structure.).
2. My friend is doing Weight Watchers online and has been successful with it. She admits she does it online because she's too lazy to go to the meetings. 
3. My mom has done the meetings and can't decide if they're worth it or not. 

Clearly, everyone has a different opinion and I'm sure that things that work for some don't work for everyone BUT, I know that some of you here have done WW and I'm just looking for some outside advice. Any pros or cons to attending the meetings or doing it online?

I will admit I have some problems sticking to a diet plan and probably need some form of accountability.

Any advice or thoughts is appreciated!


----------



## sjms71

Worfiedoodles said:


> Just checking in one last time before I leave for the WDW Half Marathon  -- I don't really have an eating plan per se, but I do expect to try to do veggies and fruit when they are an option, and we only have one dining ressie at Artist Point, so that should also help! I have two DIS meets at Beaches and Cream and one at Pop. The first Beaches and Cream will be the afternoon after the race, so I will be having ice cream! The second one will be for lunch, so I can get a meal instead of just ice cream. I expect to have my pre-race dinner at Pop, so I'll go for the runner's pasta special, and not worry about it since I will be using those carbs! We also do a grocery stop on the way to WDW, so I can stock up on bananas, grapes, apples, Kashi bars. I am hoping to keep this trip to a small gain of less than a pound. That may be wishful thinking (gotta limit those trips to Goofy's candy company!), but I'm hopeful...
> 
> Once I get back and settled I'm going to take myself to a WW meeting and learn the new program. I find it too confusing with Online WW, so I think it's better to start going to meetings again and figure out what I should be doing. I have been losing by substituting fruit for junk, but I'd feel better if I had a good handle on the new program. It seems like a great time to get back to going to meetings, and I think I can have great success if I approach it by getting all the help available.
> 
> Maria



Maria, have fun and good luck with the half!



cepmom said:


> hey guys! Welcoem to all the newbies , congrats to those that have been able to maintain or lose over the holidays, and hugs to those that have been struggling
> 
> I've been mudding along since Christmas, got my butt back in gear on Friday and have been tracking faithfully since, yay me! DH and I are going to Vegas on Sunday, so I started to try on my clothes I wanted to bring and lets just say it wasn't pretty My sexy skinny jeans are now way too tight but on the upside that was what it took to get my butt back on program. I beat myself up for a couple of days, but then decided beating myself up isn't going to accomplish anything. I am doing what I need to do now to fix it..working out and tracking.
> 
> Hoping to get to a meeting on Friday to weigh in before we go away. I'm a little nervous about going to Vegas, not sure where we'll eat. I haven't done much planning for this trip, unlike my usual Disney trips where every meal is planned in advance. I am hoping to be able to get some fresh fruit and healthy snacks at least when we get there to have on hand. Has anyone here been to Vegas before and can recommend some decent restaurants that won't break the bank or my pants



 Hang in there, you'll get back on track in no time.


----------



## sjms71

Rora said:


> Hi there! I posted a thread about a question I had about WW before I saw this one- whoops! I'm going to repost what I wrote in my thread here. Thanks for any help, in advance!
> ~~~~~~~~~
> Hello W.I.S.H ers!!
> 
> A little background before I get started: Currently, I'm 5'9" and weigh 175. I've gained a lot since college and really want to get healthy again and back down to my high school weight: 145. I've spoken with my DR and we've both decided that this would be a good weight for me.
> 
> After lots of thinking I've decided to start Weight Watchers. I'm excited! HOWEVER, I've heard many mixed reviews about attending the meetings or doing it online:
> 1. My aunt says there's no value in going to the meetings (she just has the books and counts points on her own- this is not something I want to do..I need a bit more structure.).
> 2. My friend is doing Weight Watchers online and has been successful with it. She admits she does it online because she's too lazy to go to the meetings.
> 3. My mom has done the meetings and can't decide if they're worth it or not.
> 
> Clearly, everyone has a different opinion and I'm sure that things that work for some don't work for everyone BUT, I know that some of you here have done WW and I'm just looking for some outside advice. Any pros or cons to attending the meetings or doing it online?
> 
> I will admit I have some problems sticking to a diet plan and probably need some form of accountability.
> 
> Any advice or thoughts is appreciated!



Welcome, I personally don't see any con's to attending meetings.  For ME I need extreme accountability and support.  So, although I have done all the work myself, the meetings have been vital in me losing my 57 lbs.  I know everyone is different but, if you can attend meetings I would go.  I also am very spoiled because I have a great leader, the receptionist are great and we have a lot of loyal WW goers that I have become friends with over the last year.  Good luck.


----------



## jessrose18

Just signed up for the monthly pass yesterday.  It was $20 for the first month and $39 after that.  I figured it was a good deal to go to the meetings and learn the new plan, and then I can always switch to online after that.  We are going to try to have a baby in a few months and would love to drop about 20-30 pounds before that.  Did Atkins all last summer, dropped 20 pounds, and then it all came back just from 2 months of pretty normal eating (nothing too excessive).  I got 31 points to use daily on the new plan compared to 22 before.  I see already though a lot of my 2 point things are now more (such as yogurt) but I will take advantage of those free fruits!


----------



## Rora

sjms71 said:


> Welcome, I personally don't see any con's to attending meetings. For ME I need extreme accountability and support. So, although I have done all the work myself, the meetings have been vital in me losing my 57 lbs. I know everyone is different but, if you can attend meetings I would go. I also am very spoiled because I have a great leader, the receptionist are great and we have a lot of loyal WW goers that I have become friends with over the last year. Good luck.


 Thanks for your opinion! I'm thinking that I probably should go to the Meetings but again, just wanted some more thoughts and opinions!


----------



## robinb

Rora said:


> Thanks for your opinion! I'm thinking that I probably should go to the Meetings but again, just wanted some more thoughts and opinions!


I really enjoy my meetings.  They refocus me every week ... especially if I gained a bit.


----------



## Twingle

Morning all!  Hope you're having a great day 

Worfiedoodles - AWESOME on you for participating in the 1/2!  That's on my bucket list - can't wait to hear how about your experience with it!  Good luck, have fun, I'm sure you'll do wonderful!

Rora - for myself personally, I'm doing *MUCH* better attending the meetings.  That being said, it took me three local meetings to find one that I really connected with the leader and the other members.  Good luck with whatever you decide!


----------



## goodeats

I just rejoined WW after Christmas because I was sick of the holiday weight I had gained and because I was intrigued about the new program. So far I'm pleased with it, but it seems like a lot of points. Especially since I typically eat whole foods anyway and those naturally have lower points. I used the old plan to lose the baby weight while breastfeeding. It was super easy, and helped guide my portions so I really like weight watchers. I also think the logging helps keep you honest.

I don't have that much weight to lose. After losing the holiday weight I'm 5'4'' and 124 pounds. I'm not sure what my end goal is, but certainly not below 115 - most likely 117, with 120 being my 'red light' number. Meaning if I see 120 on the scale it's time to go on plan immediately! I know it will take a while to lose these last few pounds, but I'm patient. 

My plan right now is not to eat any Activity Points, and play around with how many weekly points I can splurge on and still lose. 29-31 points a day is pretty easy to stick with as long as I'm not going out or drinking any wine with dinner. So far we haven't eaten out, so we'll see how it goes in the upcoming weeks as 'life' happens.


----------



## KSH

sjms71 said:


> Use all your daily points 100%.  As for the weekly 49, if you need them that's what they are there for but no you don't have to use them.  As long as you use your daily you're good.  Good luck!



Thanks Stephanie!  I am really shocked that don't think I'll use them.  On the old plan it seems like I always did, especially if I ate out.  

I'm looking forward to the meeting Friday so I can hear more about the plan from folks who have been on it a while.  I am still finding new info in the book every time I read.  

Hope everyone is having a great day!


----------



## pjstevens

I really like having those extra points (haven't done WW in a very long time so no clue how it relates the the most recent program), but I'm enjoying having a little something and not feel like I'm 'cheating'.  I'm tracking EVERYTHING so I figure that is my first step.  Knowing what I'm eating (and how much).

I too and heading to WDW but for the FULL and NO I'm not running.  I'll be walking most of it and hopefully jogging some.  Just mentally not prepared for this my first and last full.  I'm looking forward to meeting up with friends and glad to know I'll have some of those weekly points and a ton of activity points after the race to be able to enjoy our visit, but not gorge myself.


----------



## robinb

goodeats said:


> so we'll see how it goes in the upcoming weeks as 'life' happens.[/B]


That's what the weekly points are for .


----------



## cepmom

Rora said:


> Hi there! I posted a thread about a question I had about WW before I saw this one- whoops! I'm going to repost what I wrote in my thread here. Thanks for any help, in advance!
> ~~~~~~~~~
> Hello W.I.S.H ers!!
> 
> A little background before I get started: Currently, I'm 5'9" and weigh 175. I've gained a lot since college and really want to get healthy again and back down to my high school weight: 145. I've spoken with my DR and we've both decided that this would be a good weight for me.
> 
> After lots of thinking I've decided to start Weight Watchers. I'm excited! HOWEVER, I've heard many mixed reviews about attending the meetings or doing it online:
> 1. My aunt says there's no value in going to the meetings (she just has the books and counts points on her own- this is not something I want to do..I need a bit more structure.).
> 2. My friend is doing Weight Watchers online and has been successful with it. She admits she does it online because she's too lazy to go to the meetings.
> 3. My mom has done the meetings and can't decide if they're worth it or not.
> 
> Clearly, everyone has a different opinion and I'm sure that things that work for some don't work for everyone BUT, I know that some of you here have done WW and I'm just looking for some outside advice. Any pros or cons to attending the meetings or doing it online?
> 
> I will admit I have some problems sticking to a diet plan and probably need some form of accountability.
> 
> Any advice or thoughts is appreciated!



I find that the meetings are extremely helpful for me. Even as aWW staff member I still go to meetings as a member. I need to...I find that there is a ton of support from not only the staff members, but from other WW members as well.


----------



## Rora

Thank you to all who have responded to my post! I really appreciate it!!


----------



## sallysmom

I apologize if this is answered earlier in the thread but I really didn't want to read all 134 pages to find out...
Can someone tell me what the weekly fee for the meetings are? Do they differ based on where you are? 
I see there's a promotion running thru end of March for no joining fee but just curious as to how much the program will cost?
I did WW at Work 5 years ago. We had one fee for each 12-week session and luckily, I was able to reach maintenance within 2 sessions. 
But... that was 5 years ago, three jobs ago and now I find myself having gained half my original weight loss back. That STINKS!
I'm assuming I will have to re-join as a new member and learn a new program. But this time, I think I'm ready. Just need some initial budget planning to get there.
thanks for any info.


----------



## OhdahLolly

Rora said:


> Hi there! I posted a thread about a question I had about WW before I saw this one- whoops! I'm going to repost what I wrote in my thread here. Thanks for any help, in advance!
> ~~~~~~~~~
> Hello W.I.S.H ers!!
> 
> A little background before I get started: Currently, I'm 5'9" and weigh 175. I've gained a lot since college and really want to get healthy again and back down to my high school weight: 145. I've spoken with my DR and we've both decided that this would be a good weight for me.
> 
> After lots of thinking I've decided to start Weight Watchers. I'm excited! HOWEVER, I've heard many mixed reviews about attending the meetings or doing it online:
> 1. My aunt says there's no value in going to the meetings (she just has the books and counts points on her own- this is not something I want to do..I need a bit more structure.).
> 2. My friend is doing Weight Watchers online and has been successful with it. She admits she does it online because she's too lazy to go to the meetings.
> 3. My mom has done the meetings and can't decide if they're worth it or not.
> 
> Clearly, everyone has a different opinion and I'm sure that things that work for some don't work for everyone BUT, I know that some of you here have done WW and I'm just looking for some outside advice. Any pros or cons to attending the meetings or doing it online?
> 
> I will admit I have some problems sticking to a diet plan and probably need some form of accountability.
> 
> Any advice or thoughts is appreciated!




I am with the others. I don't see any Cons to meetings!  

For me, they help hold me accountable. My leader is beyond awesome about that. She makes sure to ask about everyones week, our pitfalls. Get ideas how we can handle it better next time, or her own personal stories on how she relates. We always always leave on a positive note and have a "challenge" for the week. Another good motivator. She will also celebrate with you anything you want, and help you with your goals. 

The bling also helps!


----------



## cepmom

sallysmom said:


> I apologize if this is answered earlier in the thread but I really didn't want to read all 134 pages to find out...
> Can someone tell me what the weekly fee for the meetings are? Do they differ based on where you are?
> I see there's a promotion running thru end of March for no joining fee but just curious as to how much the program will cost?
> I did WW at Work 5 years ago. We had one fee for each 12-week session and luckily, I was able to reach maintenance within 2 sessions.
> But... that was 5 years ago, three jobs ago and now I find myself having gained half my original weight loss back. That STINKS!
> I'm assuming I will have to re-join as a new member and learn a new program. But this time, I think I'm ready. Just need some initial budget planning to get there.
> thanks for any info.



in my area (MA) the weekly fee is $14. It may vary depending on where you are but I think it's always around that price give or take a dollar.The best value by far is the monthly pass for $39.95 per month. You will get access to the etools part of the WW website which is a great resource.


----------



## mumom95

Hi everyone.  Just found this thread, so I thought I'd join.

I started WW back in mid November.  I did WW about 6 years ago and lost 50 pounds, but gained 45 of that back because I thought I could do it on my own once I hit goal.  Apparently I was wrong  

So, I'm back at it.  I've lost 16 pounds since mid November, which isn't too bad considering for the past two weeks I haven't really followed the program much (although, I did lose a little bit of weight).  But I am back on it full force.

I am doing the meetings and online.  I love the accountability and support of the meetings, and I love the ease of tracking ability online.  I feel WW is a great program.

I started incorporating exercise today.  Got up at 6:00 am and did Zumba for the Wii.  Can I just say, there is nothing like Zumba to let you know how out of shape and uncoordinated you are   But I was in my basement, so the only one who saw me were my beagle Copper and my cat Nestle.  And the lady on the Wii kept telling me I was doing a good job, so that's something isn't it?  

Anyway, thanks for letting me share.  I'm looking forward to reading this thread and help with inspiration.


----------



## sallysmom

Thanks, CEPMOM.

I guess an even bigger incentive is getting to maintenance again so I don't have to pay for meetings anymore.


----------



## MaryAz

Just wanted to thank ( I can'tt remembe who ) for reccomending the Biggest Loser Spring Comp. I started it last year but did not finish. I am on Team Donald and WILL finish this time around.


----------



## BELLE1109

Hi all! new to the thread

does anyone have trouble using all their daily points?  I have 30 points a day and always seem to have 3 or 4 left over.  Today (a typical day) I had yogurt for breakfast, fruit for midday snack, a half sandwich on wheat with ham and cheese and a salad for lunch and a veggie wrap for dinner.  I have even budgeted in a pudding snack for later.

What am I doing wrong?


----------



## LMO429

BELLE1109 said:


> Hi all! new to the thread
> 
> does anyone have trouble using all their daily points?  I have 30 points a day and always seem to have 3 or 4 left over.  Today (a typical day) I had yogurt for breakfast, fruit for midday snack, a half sandwich on wheat with ham and cheese and a salad for lunch and a veggie wrap for dinner.  I have even budgeted in a pudding snack for later.
> 
> What am I doing wrong?



I do not think you are doing anything wrong.  I am allowed 29 points daily..some days I get to 26...its typically the days I seem to eat more fruits/veggies that are zero points.  If you want to make sure you are getting in enough calories go to dailyplate and calculate the calories you may not be eating enough.  I use my body bugg program at the end of my weight watcher day  and calculate the calories I have eaten typically 29 points get me to about 1400 calories a day.


----------



## BELLE1109

LMO429 said:


> I do not think you are doing anything wrong.  I am allowed 29 points daily..some days I get to 26...its typically the days I seem to eat more fruits/veggies that are zero points.  If you want to make sure you are getting in enough calories go to dailyplate and calculate the calories you may not be eating enough.  I use my body bugg program at the end of my weight watcher day  and calculate the calories I have eaten typically 29 points get me to about 1400 calories a day.



thanks for the input! I will try dailyplate.  I get nervous b/c at my meeting they stressed using all of your points, but I don't want to just eat when I'm not hungry to get them in..


----------



## NancyIL

I earned 9 activity points  today, and I am now using them as I earn them. So -  I bought  a bag of Cheetos Puffs today,  and I ate 1 oz. (13 of them = 4 pts.) as soon as I got home from the store!


----------



## mumom95

BELLE1109 said:


> thanks for the input! I will try dailyplate.  I get nervous b/c at my meeting they stressed using all of your points, but I don't want to just eat when I'm not hungry to get them in..



The person who runs my meeting says it's ok to leave points on the table at the end of the day, as long as you feel satisfied.  She said if you are hungry and still have points left then you need to eat them, but if you aren't hungry not to worry about it.


----------



## PhillipV

Hello again,

We were going to join our local meeting tomorrow night.  However, we may sign up online instead.  If we do join online, how can we buy a points calculator & book?  Please help with our confusion!!

Thanks!


----------



## robinb

I officially hate my husband.  He went to his first WW meeting today and he has 16 more daily points to eat than I do .

The good news is that he seems to be on board with it.  He just tracked all his food today and was pretty shocked at how many points he ate.  I think he'll keep me more honest, LOL!


----------



## robinb

PhillipV said:


> Hello again,
> 
> We were going to join our local meeting tomorrow night.  However, we may sign up online instead.  If we do join online, how can we buy a points calculator & book?  Please help with our confusion!!
> 
> Thanks!


You should probably stop by the meeting anyway so you can learn the program from a leader.  You may have to pay $12 for one meeting to get the book and materials, but all the information should be online.  The calculator is extra.

If you have an iPhone or Blackberry or Android there is a WW app that acts as a calculator.  If you have a smart phone with internet access you might still be able to access the non-flash eTools, but I have not seen them around since the last website redesign.

I have a "Monthly Pass" which includes meetings and the online eTools.  I couldn't do WW without either one of them myself.  I have an iPhone and can look up foods just about anywhere.


----------



## KSH

PhillipV said:


> Hello again,
> 
> We were going to join our local meeting tomorrow night.  However, we may sign up online instead.  If we do join online, how can we buy a points calculator & book?  Please help with our confusion!!
> 
> Thanks!



I'm pretty sure there is a way to order books and other items if you join as online only.  If there is a WW center close to you (not just a location where they hold meetings) there are hours when they are open and you can drop in and buy what you need.  

I bought the monthly pass, it is really a great deal right now - $39ish and it gets you unlimited meetings and online access.  I figure I need the extra support and accountability of weighing in for a while.  I've decided to do the monthly pass at least 2 months so I can learn the program and get going, then reevaluate.


----------



## sjms71

I think we have some weigh ins today.  Can't wait to hear some results.  Good luck .


----------



## Sandi

Just back from my WI.  I was up 0.2 pounds.  It's explainable, so I'm good.  I'm determined to have a good week going forward and am hopeful to report a loss next week.

Hope everyone is having a good day.


----------



## robinb

I must be doing something right.  I bought groceries on Sunday after my long absence and my DH put it away after I brought it home.  He went to his first meeting last night and said that during the discussion he felt like he was "cheating".  When I asked him to elaborate he said they were discussing the types of things you should buy to stick your fridge and it was all the same stuff I bought on Sunday and that he put away for me .


----------



## MaryAz

Robin

My Hubby gets 20 more points a day than I do!!! He also seems to be on board. He had SUbway for lunch yesterday after teasing me for monthes about my Subway addiction.

Sandi .02 is nothing, great attitude!!


----------



## sjms71

Sandi said:


> Just back from my WI.  I was up 0.2 pounds.  It's explainable, so I'm good.  I'm determined to have a good week going forward and am hopeful to report a loss next week.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good day.



Way to press forward , I'm sure you'll see a loss next week!

I've had a terrible cold the last few days.  I've been sneezing like crazy and my head is so congested.  I've been working out but not with the same gusto so, we will see how that all works out for me at tomorrows weigh in..


----------



## OhdahLolly

My WI was today....  


I gained a pound.  


I am not too worried about it though. I went on a different scale than normal, and I went right after my run. I drank a metric ton of water, so maybe that has something to do with it? Either way, I am refocusing and making sure to take care of my filling foods this week and journaling everything. 

That one pound may have crept on me, but I am taking him and at least 3 of his friends out. His time is short lived. Muwhahaha.


----------



## brookelizabeth

robinb said:


> I must be doing something right.  I bought groceries on Sunday after my long absence and my DH put it away after I brought it home.  He went to his first meeting last night and said that during the discussion he felt like he was "cheating".  When I asked him to elaborate he said they were discussing the types of things you should buy to stick your fridge and it was all the same stuff I bought on Sunday and that he put away for me .



Too funny!



OhdahLolly said:


> My WI was today....
> 
> 
> I gained a pound.
> 
> 
> I am not too worried about it though. I went on a different scale than normal, and I went right after my run. I drank a metric ton of water, so maybe that has something to do with it? Either way, I am refocusing and making sure to take care of my filling foods this week and journaling everything.
> 
> That one pound may have crept on me, but I am taking him and at least 3 of his friends out. His time is short lived. Muwhahaha.



That is a great attitude to have!  I'm going to keep this in mind for my WI days.  Thank you!

Today was a weird day for me.  I had a coffee date with some girlfriends and while I didn't make the worst choice, I could have done better.  I did go over my daily points today, but I still have plenty of weeklies, so it's not bad.  I also didn't feel good after what I ate  so I ended up just eating a banana and carrots for lunch - food just sounded awful.  I had a normal dinner.  Not the best balance in my meals overall.

I am going to workout on the Wii tonight - get a run in and some of the fun exercises too.  I gotta look into getting Zumba for it, that sounds fun!


----------



## Sandi

Hey Stephanie,  How is the Zumba coming?  My class starts up again next Tuesday.  I can't wait.


----------



## Sandi

OhdahLolly said:


> My WI was today....
> 
> 
> I gained a pound.
> 
> 
> I am not too worried about it though. I went on a different scale than normal, and I went right after my run. I drank a metric ton of water, so maybe that has something to do with it? Either way, I am refocusing and making sure to take care of my filling foods this week and journaling everything.
> 
> That one pound may have crept on me, but I am taking him and at least 3 of his friends out. His time is short lived. Muwhahaha.




I always wondered how you spell "Muwhahaha."  Love it!

I'm sure the water had something to do with your gain.  I wouldn't worry about it.  I always stop drinking water 2 hours before my WI -- it's kind of stupid, but I like having a ritual.

Hey, I'm at 3,000 posts!


----------



## mrzrich

WI last night.  Down .2.  Was hoping for more, but oh well, a stick of butter off my hips right?


----------



## mrzrich

I have to give some praise to a product.  I found a 2 point roll that I have replaced my now 3 point sandwich thins and Bagel thins with:

Martins Potato Roll in the package on 12 sliced rolls.  They a slightly (only slightly) smaller than an average hamburger bun, but fluffy (read not flat)  like a real roll.  (well, it is a real roll)  This is a product that is NOT billed as a diet product, that I have found that works well in the plan.


----------



## brookelizabeth

Congrats on the .2!  It is down, so that's GOOD!

I would have neverrrrrrr looked at those delicious potato rolls with the thought that they had to be high because they aren't wheat or flat!   So THANK YOU!  

I found out last night the Pillsbury Reduced Fat Crescent Rolls are also only 2 points each.


----------



## sjms71

Well today the Magic 8 Ball said "outlook not so good"!  Oh, wait that wasn't the M8B that was at my weigh in......up .2.  Not too bad however,  next week is going to be my week for a loss!!!!





Sandi said:


> Hey Stephanie,  How is the Zumba coming?  My class starts up again next Tuesday.  I can't wait.



I like the Wii zumba a lot.  Haven't ventured to a harder level yet, may do that this weekend.  I'm sure the classes are much more fun.  



mrzrich said:


> WI last night.  Down .2.  Was hoping for more, but oh well, a stick of butter off my hips right?



You got it !


----------



## ScubaD

Weigh in had me down another 2.0 pounds.  I am happy with that, but why can't we maintain the same weight loss as we all had at the start of our diets?

It is sure nice to be away form the Thanksgiving/Christmas/New Years triangle.

Dave


----------



## robinb

sjms71 said:


> I like the Wii zumba a lot.  Haven't ventured to a harder level yet, may do that this weekend.  I'm sure the classes are much more fun.


I wish my YMCA offered Zumba at better times for me.  They are all late in the day for work commuters.


----------



## NancyIL

I am going to have to forget about buying cheese curls again! Even though I wrote down every serving (4 points per ounce), I had 5 servings of Cheetos Puffs yesterday!  I should know that food like that just triggers more desire for food like that!

Some of the things I've been eating aren't an exact match for the food tracker, so today I figured the point values using the nutrition info on the container. My Brown Cow Greek yogurt with fruit is 3 points instead of 4 for generic fat-free yogurt with fruit. I also buy Naturally More peanut butter from Sam's  Club (with added wheat germ and flaxseeds), and that has 2 points per tablespoon vs. 3 for regular creamy peanut butter. I was happy to recalculate the point values for several of my  days this week.


----------



## pumba

Hello...
I am seriously thinking of trying WW on line ...I just went to the site and I started to fill out the info and then said......do I need this.......YES I DO !!!
I am also a diabetic ....so I have tried to behave but sometimes the few pounds here and there crept up on me..
SO is the online a good info on products and what I can buy or eat???  Thanks for any info....
I think I can do this three month program and then take care of myself again..


----------



## robinb

pumba said:


> Hello...
> I am seriously thinking of trying WW on line ...I just went to the site and I started to fill out the info and then said......do I need this.......YES I DO !!!
> I am also a diabetic ....so I have tried to behave but sometimes the few pounds here and there crept up on me..
> SO is the online a good info on products and what I can buy or eat???  Thanks for any info....
> I think I can do this three month program and then take care of myself again..


Welcome!  Everything you need is online.  The food/point tracker, this week's meeting topic, recipes, point values, etc.  You don't need to buy anything if you have the online eTools access.


----------



## PhillipV

robinb said:


> Welcome!  Everything you need is online.  The food/point tracker, this week's meeting topic, recipes, point values, etc.  You don't need to buy anything if you have the online eTools access.



My wife & I joined online last night!  We were amazed at the amount of information on the site.  I also have access on my Motorola Droid... nice!!

Let the shedding begin!!


----------



## pjstevens

Didn't get my notice of new posts.  Thought it was odd that no one had been talking.  (though I'm very busy trying to finish up everything at work so I can leave stressfree at 3pm).

Today was my first weigh in and I'm down 5 pounds!! 

I am very excited and enjoying the plan.  

Will be out of touch over the weekend, but hope you all have a wonderful weekend.


----------



## ski_mom

PhillipV said:


> My wife & I joined online last night!  We were amazed at the amount of information on the site.  I also have access on my Motorola Droid... nice!!
> 
> Let the shedding begin!!



When you say you have access on your Droid - do you mean you can access the WW site on it?  I was thinking of joining online, but last time I was looking around their site, it said something about being compatible with the iphone, so I thought it maybe wouldn't work with the andriod phones.  If it works with them, I think I'll finally jump in and join online!


----------



## brookelizabeth

pjstevens said:


> Didn't get my notice of new posts.  Thought it was odd that no one had been talking.  (though I'm very busy trying to finish up everything at work so I can leave stressfree at 3pm).
> 
> Today was my first weigh in and I'm down 5 pounds!!
> 
> I am very excited and enjoying the plan.
> 
> Will be out of touch over the weekend, but hope you all have a wonderful weekend.



Congrats, that is fantastic!!


----------



## MinnieFlute

ski_mom said:


> When you say you have access on your Droid - do you mean you can access the WW site on it?  I was thinking of joining online, but last time I was looking around their site, it said something about being compatible with the iphone, so I thought it maybe wouldn't work with the andriod phones.  If it works with them, I think I'll finally jump in and join online!



I use it on my Droid X.  There is a PointsPlus calculator app that links to the WW mobile site and I just update my tracker from there.  I think the iPhone has the tracker on an app (not just the calculator) but I can do everything I need to (record food, calulate a food's point value, look food up, calculate activity points, etc.) On my Droid.  It's awesome!  I wouldn't be able to keep up as well without the mobile feature.


----------



## sjms71

ScubaD said:


> Weigh in had me down another 2.0 pounds.  I am happy with that, but why can't we maintain the same weight loss as we all had at the start of our diets?
> 
> It is sure nice to be away form the Thanksgiving/Christmas/New Years triangle.
> 
> Dave



Good Job Dave !!


----------



## sjms71

I was at Target today and they has these Kelloggs Special K cracker chips on the end of the isle.   So, I bought them cause we all know how much I like chips .  Anyway, got them home and a serving is 30g.  So, I put my bowl on my scale and kept filling it up.  Well, you get a pretty big bowl for 3ppts.  They are very good too.  I bought the sea salt ones.  There were sour cream and onion too.


----------



## pjstevens

sjms71 said:


> I was at Target today and they has these Kelloggs Special K cracker chips on the end of the isle.   So, I bought them cause we all know how much I like chips .  Anyway, got them home and a serving is 30g.  So, I put my bowl on my scale and kept filling it up.  Well, you get a pretty big bowl for 3ppts.  They are very good too.  I bought the sea salt ones.  There were sour cream and onion too.



I will have to find these.  Love the sea salt things.


----------



## sjms71

Dreamer & Wisher said:


> I have been doing well.  Counting points was really hard.  I was feeling really dizzy.  So I quit tracking.  I have gained about 3 pounds, I don't want to gain more than 20.  I am trying to keep walking as often as I can and I continue to cook using my Weight Watchers recipes, and eat a lot of fruits and vegetables.
> 
> I haven't gone to a Meeting in a few weeks.  I need to chat with my favorite Leader and let her know, I don't want her to think I have given up.
> 
> Thanks for asking about me.



Hey Nancy, I know I'm a pest .  Just wanted to see how you're feeling and doing.  I see you added a new ticker.  Hope all is well.


----------



## OhdahLolly

Congrats on all the losses so far! 

Just got back from the doctor an hour ago. Seems I have bronchitis that is on the urge to turn into pneumonia. Ick. This means no running at all for at least two days per Dr orders.  

This also means that I have to really watch what I am putting in my mouth, because when I am sick I tend to crave sugar. boo! My body seems to think when it has a fever, it has a higher tendency to burn more calories.. therefor.. "Bring on the tea and chocolate!". 

Anyone else have this problem when they are ill?


----------



## sjms71

OhdahLolly said:


> Congrats on all the losses so far!
> 
> Just got back from the doctor an hour ago. Seems I have bronchitis that is on the urge to turn into pneumonia. Ick. This means no running at all for at least two days per Dr orders.
> 
> This also means that I have to really watch what I am putting in my mouth, because when I am sick I tend to crave sugar. boo! My body seems to think when it has a fever, it has a higher tendency to burn more calories.. therefor.. "Bring on the tea and chocolate!".
> 
> Anyone else have this problem when they are ill?



I'm sorry, feel better .  It seem like pneumonia is the "in" thing this winter.  I was sick this past week.  Just sneezing and very congested in the head.  So, I've been exhausted all week and even though my stomach was fine I've had no appetite.  Take it easy and don't push yourself have some tea and chocolate, as long as you count it , and feel better.


----------



## brookelizabeth

Those crackers look delish!  I'll have to look for those too, thank you for sharing!

As for when I'm sick I crave carbs, mostly toast or bagels.  Coincidentally, bread is one of my favorite foods.  Perhaps we simply crave our favorites?


----------



## miflag1

Hi everyone!  I'm so happy to have found this site!  We are going back to the world this June!!  I am so excited to have this online support network.  I rejoined WW for the 2nd time in mid-November.  Only down 12 lbs. so far - but that's better than nothing, right??  LOTS more to go....looking forward to getting to know you!


----------



## OhdahLolly

sjms71 said:


> I'm sorry, feel better .  It seem like pneumonia is the "in" thing this winter.  I was sick this past week.  Just sneezing and very congested in the head.  So, I've been exhausted all week and even though my stomach was fine I've had no appetite.  Take it easy and don't push yourself have some tea and chocolate, as long as you count it , and feel better.




Thank you sweetheart. <3 

I hope you get over your cold soon! 

Have you tried a neti pot? They are supposed to be great for congestion this time of year.


----------



## sjms71

miflag1 said:


> Hi everyone!  I'm so happy to have found this site!  We are going back to the world this June!!  I am so excited to have this online support network.  I rejoined WW for the 2nd time in mid-November.  Only down 12 lbs. so far - but that's better than nothing, right??  LOTS more to go....looking forward to getting to know you!



Welcome!  Keep us posted on your progress. 



OhdahLolly said:


> Thank you sweetheart. <3
> 
> I hope you get over your cold soon!
> 
> Have you tried a neti pot? They are supposed to be great for congestion this time of year.


  Thank you, I haven't tried Neti pot but, it must be a big thing cause I saw it at Sam's Club a few weeks ago.  I'll check it out if we go there this weekend.  Thx


----------



## MaryAz

Congrats to all the losers!!!

Hang in ther to the gainers

Feel better to the sickies

Hi and happy almost friday to everyone else!!


----------



## karliebug

Hi, can I join in this chat? I just started the new program last night and am loving the idea that fruits are free. Those special K chips look yummy. I love sweets and desserts though, that is my downfall. Anyone have any low points desserts? I have a lot to lose but am on my way. I think supporting each other online is such a great idea.


----------



## brookelizabeth

I just did my WI, I was down 4.6 pounds! 

One low point dessert I have read about a bit is the sugar free Jell-O pudding, plus you can add things to the pudding as well.  One gal on a WW board I visited said she adds pumpkin and cinnamon to the vanilla pudding and it's delicious.  Rice Krispy bars are pretty low as well I believe.  I love to make a Root Beer Float with diet root beer and frozen yogurt or low-fat ice cream.  I'm sure others will have some great ideas too!


----------



## Sandi

brookelizabeth said:


> I just did my WI, I was down 4.6 pounds!
> 
> One low point dessert I have read about a bit is the sugar free Jell-O pudding, plus you can add things to the pudding as well.  One gal on a WW board I visited said she adds pumpkin and cinnamon to the vanilla pudding and it's delicious.  Rice Krispy bars are pretty low as well I believe.  I love to make a Root Beer Float with diet root beer and frozen yogurt or low-fat ice cream.  I'm sure others will have some great ideas too!



Congratulations on your WI.  4.6 is amazing.  Good work.

For desserts, I like sugar free jello with some kind of fruit in it topped with lite cool whip.  It takes care of my sweet tooth.  If only they made chocolate jello . . .


----------



## NancyIL

I started WW on January 1, and today I am down 5 pounds...in spite of my Cheetos consumption!


----------



## sjms71

karliebug said:


> Hi, can I join in this chat? I just started the new program last night and am loving the idea that fruits are free. Those special K chips look yummy. I love sweets and desserts though, that is my downfall. Anyone have any low points desserts? I have a lot to lose but am on my way. I think supporting each other online is such a great idea.



Welcome!!



brookelizabeth said:


> I just did my WI, I was down 4.6 pounds!



 Great Job



Sandi said:


> If only they made chocolate jello . . .



True that girl!!



NancyIL said:


> I started WW on January 1, and today I am down 5 pounds...in spite of my Cheetos consumption!



Great Job


----------



## robinb

Congratulations to all the losers!  

As expected, no celebratory latte for me .  I was up by 3.4 lbs.  I'm not too upset about it since it's been nearly a month since my last official WI and I went to WDW, DL and the Rose Bowl in that time.  In fact, my gain is less than half of what it was in August so that, in and of itself, is a victory of sorts.

My goal is to lose that vacation weight by the end of the month.  Unfortunately, most of the water gain is already gone since I came home on Sunday so this is real weight I need to remove.


----------



## DaBoo

Hi. Another newbie here. Just joined WW last Monday. I know the fruits and veggies (starchless veggies) are free but is there some kind of  limit to them. I feel so quilty eating them and not counting points. They still have carbs. I just dont want to show up and gain my first week because I ate a ton of fruit.


----------



## robinb

DaBoo said:


> Hi. Another newbie here. Just joined WW last Monday. I know the fruits and veggies (starchless veggies) are free but is there some kind of  limit to them. I feel so quilty eating them and not counting points. They still have carbs. I just dont want to show up and gain my first week because I ate a ton of fruit.


Welcome!  My leader addressed this very thing today.  She said to eat fruit until you are satisfied NOT stuffed.  She also recommended adding in some protein along with the fruit (like a few nuts or light string cheese) in case the natural sugars in the fruit turn out to be a trigger for you to eat more.  The combination of the fruit and the protein will satisfy you sooner and keep you full longer.


----------



## DaBoo

Thanks Robin. I'll try that. I dont even think I'm hungry. I think I'm eating out of habit.


----------



## cepmom

hey guys
weighed in this morning and overall I am up still from my last official WI on 12/3. However, I am down 3 lbs from last Friday when I weighed myself at home! I tracked everything all week and did not use all of my weeklies (I did use 38 of them though) and worked out 6 days. 

My goal for this week is to maintain; we are supposed to leave for Vegas on Sunday (if the weather doesn't cancel our flight) I've never been able to go away and maintain, but there's a first time for everything!


----------



## sjms71

robinb said:


> Congratulations to all the losers!
> 
> As expected, no celebratory latte for me .  I was up by 3.4 lbs.  I'm not too upset about it since it's been nearly a month since my last official WI and I went to WDW, DL and the Rose Bowl in that time.  In fact, my gain is less than half of what it was in August so that, in and of itself, is a victory of sorts.
> 
> My goal is to lose that vacation weight by the end of the month.  Unfortunately, most of the water gain is already gone since I came home on Sunday so this is real weight I need to remove.



Great attitude Robin, you'll get it off in no time!



DaBoo said:


> Hi. Another newbie here. Just joined WW last Monday. I know the fruits and veggies (starchless veggies) are free but is there some kind of  limit to them. I feel so quilty eating them and not counting points. They still have carbs. I just dont want to show up and gain my first week because I ate a ton of fruit.



Hello and welcome, the too much fruit/veggies has been a battle at my meeting the last several weeks.  Robin has some great advise about the fruit.  Although, "maybe" there is such a thing as too much fruit and veggies, like I said at my meeting as everyone was debating this......I'm sure none of us are here because we got this way from eating too many fruits and veggies .  Good luck and keep us posted on your progress. 



cepmom said:


> hey guys
> weighed in this morning and overall I am up still from my last official WI on 12/3. However, I am down 3 lbs from last Friday when I weighed myself at home! I tracked everything all week and did not use all of my weeklies (I did use 38 of them though) and worked out 6 days.
> 
> My goal for this week is to maintain; we are supposed to leave for Vegas on Sunday (if the weather doesn't cancel our flight) I've never been able to go away and maintain, but there's a first time for everything!




Way to go!!  You're moving in the right direction.  Have fun in Vegas, I'll keep my fingers crossed for you that you don't have any weather issues.


----------



## Sandi

About the fruit and veggie thing, there was a note in this week's weekly that said it is important to track the fruits and veggies even though they have no points so that you can look back and see what you've been doing should you have trouble at any point.  I was kind of neglecting to track some of my fruits, so I'm making a real effort to write it all down.

I also noticed that in one of the tracking examples in the weekly that the person had written in Diet Coke and concluded she drank too much diet coke.  Do most of you track your drinks?  I never do because I mostly drink water and I have two Coke Zeroes and a green tea each day (I don't do coffee).  I'm curious if tracking drinks that have no points (as opposed to milk and juice) is common and whether it's helpful to the weight loss goal.  Thoughts?


----------



## brookelizabeth

I have never tracked my afternoon Coke Zero either.  I only have 1 (and maybe once a month I'll have 2) a day.  I don't track my coffee either because it's 0 points, but I do drink 3 cups--each with just enough skim milk to keep it 0. 

I do track my fruit and veggies though.  I just don't even think about drinks I know are 0 because they aren't FOOD.  I really should be tracking them though--like you said, it's always good to have that history.


----------



## sjms71

Sandi said:


> About the fruit and veggie thing, there was a note in this week's weekly that said it is important to track the fruits and veggies even though they have no points so that you can look back and see what you've been doing should you have trouble at any point.  I was kind of neglecting to track some of my fruits, so I'm making a real effort to write it all down.
> 
> I also noticed that in one of the tracking examples in the weekly that the person had written in Diet Coke and concluded she drank too much diet coke.  Do most of you track your drinks?  I never do because I mostly drink water and I have two Coke Zeroes and a green tea each day (I don't do coffee).  I'm curious if tracking drinks that have no points (as opposed to milk and juice) is common and whether it's helpful to the weight loss goal.  Thoughts?



I track all fruits and veggies in the online tracker.  I drink water,  I rarely drink diet soda, but on the occasion I do drink it I don't track it either.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

cepmom said:


> hey guys
> weighed in this morning and overall I am up still from my last official WI on 12/3. However, I am down 3 lbs from last Friday when I weighed myself at home! I tracked everything all week and did not use all of my weeklies (I did use 38 of them though) and worked out 6 days.
> 
> My goal for this week is to maintain; we are supposed to leave for Vegas on Sunday (if the weather doesn't cancel our flight) I've never been able to go away and maintain, but there's a first time for everything!



  Have fun in Vegas!  Good luck making healthy choices.





Sandi said:


> About the fruit and veggie thing, there was a note in this week's weekly that said it is important to track the fruits and veggies even though they have no points so that you can look back and see what you've been doing should you have trouble at any point.  I was kind of neglecting to track some of my fruits, so I'm making a real effort to write it all down.
> 
> I also noticed that in one of the tracking examples in the weekly that the person had written in Diet Coke and concluded she drank too much diet coke.  Do most of you track your drinks?  I never do because I mostly drink water and I have two Coke Zeroes and a green tea each day (I don't do coffee).  I'm curious if tracking drinks that have no points (as opposed to milk and juice) is common and whether it's helpful to the weight loss goal.  Thoughts?



I dont very often drink anything other then milk and water but I only track my milk because it has points.

I do track my veggies but not my fruit (not sure why not ).  I started tracking it just to see how much fruit I was eating but it only lasted for a few days.

I had my annual physical yesterday and I'm down 5 1/2 lbs from this time last year.  

I've been really busy with work this week and last and haven't been taking time to post but it seems that everyday we have a few new members!  It's wonderful to have you all here.  Welcome to Weight Watchers and look forward to reading about your successes.

Feeling better, Steph??


----------



## sjms71

CdnBuzzFan said:


> I had my annual physical yesterday and I'm down 5 1/2 lbs from this time last year.
> 
> I've been really busy with work this week and last and haven't been taking time to post but it seems that everyday we have a few new members!  It's wonderful to have you all here.  Welcome to Weight Watchers and look forward to reading about your successes.
> 
> Feeling better, Steph??



THERE YOU ARE !  I've been resisting posting: Where r u Jess?  Cause it seems I do that every week but, I miss posting with ya when we don't hear from you in a while.  Glad to hear you are keeping busy and that you were down from last years physical so kuddos to you .  I am feeling better still a little stuffy but it's just annoying now. Thanks for asking .


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

sjms71 said:


> THERE YOU ARE !  I've been resisting posting: Where r u Jess?  Cause it seems I do that every week but, I miss posting with ya when we don't hear from you in a while.  Glad to hear you are keeping busy and that you were down from last years physical so kuddos to you .  I am feeling better still a little stuffy but it's just annoying now. Thanks for asking .



...but if I was here everyday, you wouldn't miss me!


----------



## sjms71

CdnBuzzFan said:


> ...but if I was here everyday, you wouldn't miss me!



Very true  however, I would get to enjoy you're wonderful personality .


----------



## mrzrich

I did something brave today.  Not sure if I ever told you guys, but I am a nurse.

This year for Christmas I had no holiday scrubs to wear.  My old ones were just too big and I didn't want to spend money on "in between" sized scrubs that would only be worn a few times.

One of the CNAs that works out of my office is retiring next month.  Today she came in with all her Christmas scrubs.  She won't need to wear them ever again.  This lady is a size medium...I am currently an XL.  

I thought about it and realized that by next Christmas I WILL BE A MEDIUM (or maybe even a small!) took a few of her shirts, because I just know I will need them next year!


----------



## robinb

mrzrich said:


> One of the CNAs that works out of my office is retiring next month.  Today she came in with all her Christmas scrubs.  She won't need to wear them ever again.  This lady is a size medium...I am currently an XL.
> 
> I thought about it and realized that by next Christmas I WILL BE A MEDIUM (or maybe even a small!) took a few of her shirts, because I just know I will need them next year!


What a great motivator!  I'm certain that you will be able to wear them next year .


----------



## k_null81

Good evening to all my WW peeps!  It's been a week or 2 since I have posted.

I'm so thankful the holidays are over and I can focus on getting the last 12-15 lbs off.  

Of course I didn't get to weigh in the week of Christmas since my weigh in day is Saturday morning but I did weigh in New years eve since again my meeting would be closed on New Years day.  So how did I fare?  I gained under a half pound.  Which for it being the holidays I was ok with it.  I have been sick though since the 29th and if my work scale and home scale is right I lost a little over 2lbs this week due to being sick.  I have been so sick that I haven't worked out since the 30th.  Which I'm super stressed about since I run...I'm scared that me being sick will sabotage me.  I'm scared that I won't want to work out again once I'm feeling well again and I feel working out is essential for me to lose weight since I don't follow the plan as good as I should so I make it up by earning activity points.  

I'll post again tomorrow after my weigh in!  

Hope everyone is doing great!  And  to all the new posters!  I hope we can all inspire and motivate each other to reach our goals!  

Kristin


----------



## sjms71

mrzrich said:


> I did something brave today.  Not sure if I ever told you guys, but I am a nurse.
> 
> This year for Christmas I had no holiday scrubs to wear.  My old ones were just too big and I didn't want to spend money on "in between" sized scrubs that would only be worn a few times.
> 
> One of the CNAs that works out of my office is retiring next month.  Today she came in with all her Christmas scrubs.  She won't need to wear them ever again.  This lady is a size medium...I am currently an XL.
> 
> I thought about it and realized that by next Christmas I WILL BE A MEDIUM (or maybe even a small!) took a few of her shirts, because I just know I will need them next year!



Brave maybe, CONFIDENT *YES*!  That is awesome and I'm so happy that you are thinking positive and you're confident you *WILL* be in that size by Christmas. How exciting.


----------



## sjms71

k_null81 said:


> Good evening to all my WW peeps!  It's been a week or 2 since I have posted.
> 
> I'm so thankful the holidays are over and I can focus on getting the last 12-15 lbs off.
> 
> Of course I didn't get to weigh in the week of Christmas since my weigh in day is Saturday morning but I did weigh in New years eve since again my meeting would be closed on New Years day.  So how did I fare?  I gained under a half pound.  Which for it being the holidays I was ok with it.  I have been sick though since the 29th and if my work scale and home scale is right I lost a little over 2lbs this week due to being sick.  I have been so sick that I haven't worked out since the 30th.  Which I'm super stressed about since I run...I'm scared that me being sick will sabotage me.  I'm scared that I won't want to work out again once I'm feeling well again and I feel working out is essential for me to lose weight since I don't follow the plan as good as I should so I make it up by earning activity points.
> 
> I'll post again tomorrow after my weigh in!
> 
> Hope everyone is doing great!  And  to all the new posters!  I hope we can all inspire and motivate each other to reach our goals!
> 
> Kristin



Hey Kristin, 

Sorry you haven't been feeling well.  I think everyone I know is sick with some illness .  Other than that, sounds like you faired well through the holiday's.  Don't worry you'll get in the exercise groove again.


----------



## ashenbiez

hi hi everyone!

sounds like we're all either doing well, or in the right mindset to fix small set backs! how encouraging. loving this tread 
i've been keeping up on reading even though i haven't been posting, and its just so inspiring and comforting to know we're all going through the same thing. such camaraderie! 

my weigh in isn't until sunday, but i snuck a peak tonight since i felt really bloated and gross - and at this point i'm unofficially down another 2lbs 

i run my own crafty business (the link is in my sig hehe) and i'm doing my first craft show in 78 days (yes, i'm counting down i'm so excited) and i'm worried how i'll do leading up to that. its going to be a VERY busy and stressful 2.5 months for me - but hopefully since i'm still in the beginning and a little psycho about my point tracking it will help me stay on track! 

can't wait to see my ticker move again on sunday! that's more exciting than putting it into my weight tracker online


----------



## sjms71

ashenbiez said:


> hi hi everyone!
> 
> sounds like we're all either doing well, or in the right mindset to fix small set backs! how encouraging. loving this tread
> i've been keeping up on reading even though i haven't been posting, and its just so inspiring and comforting to know we're all going through the same thing. such camaraderie!
> 
> my weigh in isn't until sunday, but i snuck a peak tonight since i felt really bloated and gross - and at this point i'm unofficially down another 2lbs
> 
> i run my own crafty business (the link is in my sig hehe) and i'm doing my first craft show in 78 days (yes, i'm counting down i'm so excited) and i'm worried how i'll do leading up to that. its going to be a VERY busy and stressful 2.5 months for me - but hopefully since i'm still in the beginning and a little psycho about my point tracking it will help me stay on track!
> 
> can't wait to see my ticker move again on sunday! that's more exciting than putting it into my weight tracker online



Hey Ash, I was wondering where you've been .  Glad to see you are doing well.  Oh, by the way, I checked out your etsy stuff a while ago and it's beautiful.  I don't paint but, I am a huge crafter.  My friends are always telling me I should sell my stuff.  Good luck on the craft show.  I just got a bunch of vinyl in the mail and was up in my craft room cutting stuff out on my cricut.


----------



## Sandi

mrzrich said:


> I did something brave today.  Not sure if I ever told you guys, but I am a nurse.
> 
> This year for Christmas I had no holiday scrubs to wear.  My old ones were just too big and I didn't want to spend money on "in between" sized scrubs that would only be worn a few times.
> 
> One of the CNAs that works out of my office is retiring next month.  Today she came in with all her Christmas scrubs.  She won't need to wear them ever again.  This lady is a size medium...I am currently an XL.
> 
> I thought about it and realized that by next Christmas I WILL BE A MEDIUM (or maybe even a small!) took a few of her shirts, because I just know I will need them next year!



Brave, confident, and smart.  Good for you.  You'll have to post photos from the 2009 holiday and the 2011 holiday in a year.


----------



## ashenbiez

sjms71 said:


> Hey Ash, I was wondering where you've been .  Glad to see you are doing well.  Oh, by the way, I checked out your etsy stuff a while ago and it's beautiful.  I don't paint but, I am a huge crafter.  My friends are always telling me I should sell my stuff.  Good luck on the craft show.  I just got a bunch of vinyl in the mail and was up in my craft room cutting stuff out on my cricut.



I'm still kickin! 
Thanks for all the compliments! I really love it - its fun. and it DEFINITELY keeps me from snacking as much!! Can't get crumbs and chocolatey fingerprints on my stuff to sell hehe.
People told me for years to sell my stuff and I was too chicken. but it was the best decision EVER!


----------



## MaryAz

brookelizabeth said:


> I just did my WI, I was down 4.6 pounds!
> 
> One low point dessert I have read about a bit is the sugar free Jell-O pudding, plus you can add things to the pudding as well.  One gal on a WW board I visited said she adds pumpkin and cinnamon to the vanilla pudding and it's delicious.  Rice Krispy bars are pretty low as well I believe.  I love to make a Root Beer Float with diet root beer and frozen yogurt or low-fat ice cream.  I'm sure others will have some great ideas too!



That is awesome Brook-congrats!!


----------



## DVC Jen

Hi All.

Well I started out thinking I would read this entire thread so I could get to know most of you first - and THEN introduce myself.  Once I realize the thread was at 141 pages I gave up on that idea.  Gonna have to read a few pages a day until I catch up.

Anyway - I am Jennifer (DVC member as you can see).  My weight has been an issue pretty much my entire life.  The past few years have really been - well forget the yo yo - how about a roller coaster.  I have tried the ole simple will power and excersize route and did well - for a while.  I have done the adipex and seeing my Dr. every month several times and would do well...  then gain it back... start again and do ok..  gain it back.  You get the picture.

My DH is in the same boat as I am.  We are both emotional/stress eaters and this past year (2010) has been a DOOZY (notice the caps).  The worst of that is over and we are sick to death of feeling sluggish, having our clothes get smaller and smaller, hating the way we look more and more.  Factor in the growing health concerns and the fact we are not getting any younger and we have had it.

This past week we both joined WW online.  Neither of us but especially my DH has the time to go to a weekly meeting.  With work and two kids (one in college that I drive to and from - 35 minute drive each way and a very active senior in high school), my own small business, my DH studying towards his PhD and us belonging to an emergency response volunteer group (which my DH is the head of)- there is very little time left.  So - online was the way for us.

I always thought I could figure out how much and what was good to eat.  I am learning sooo much on WW.  It is really making me look at what I am eating, the carbs - oh the carbs as well as portion sizes.  Who would have thought 1/2 cup of taco rice would be worse than a burrito size fat free tortilla?

AND - I did so well one day that I was able to actually have some ice cream.  I was so proud of myself - made the ice cream taste that much better.

My main fear is I am afraid of veggie burnout.  I really need to start scouring those recipes.

BTW- I have a tendency to ramble...  as if you didn't already realize that.

OK back on track - introducing myself.

Jennifer
44
wife to Ian
Mom to Kylie and Emily
photographer 
DVC Member
Disney freak
and new WW member.


----------



## brookelizabeth

Welcome Jennifer!

WW is such a great program.  I too was amazed at how UN-healthy I was eating after joining the first time.  It continued to open my eyes to wonderful alternatives that taste just as good.

As for the veggie burnout, there are some fantastic recipes on the WW site to help avoid that.  Lots of tips of trying different cooking methods and seasonings too.


*mrzrich* - I agree with everyone else!  What a great motivator!  You will have to post pictures next year!


----------



## sjms71

DVC Jen said:


> Hi All.
> 
> Well I started out thinking I would read this entire thread so I could get to know most of you first - and THEN introduce myself.  Once I realize the thread was at 141 pages I gave up on that idea.  Gonna have to read a few pages a day until I catch up.
> 
> Anyway - I am Jennifer (DVC member as you can see).  My weight has been an issue pretty much my entire life.  The past few years have really been - well forget the yo yo - how about a roller coaster.  I have tried the ole simple will power and excersize route and did well - for a while.  I have done the adipex and seeing my Dr. every month several times and would do well...  then gain it back... start again and do ok..  gain it back.  You get the picture.
> 
> My DH is in the same boat as I am.  We are both emotional/stress eaters and this past year (2010) has been a DOOZY (notice the caps).  The worst of that is over and we are sick to death of feeling sluggish, having our clothes get smaller and smaller, hating the way we look more and more.  Factor in the growing health concerns and the fact we are not getting any younger and we have had it.
> 
> This past week we both joined WW online.  Neither of us but especially my DH has the time to go to a weekly meeting.  With work and two kids (one in college that I drive to and from - 35 minute drive each way and a very active senior in high school), my own small business, my DH studying towards his PhD and us belonging to an emergency response volunteer group (which my DH is the head of)- there is very little time left.  So - online was the way for us.
> 
> I always thought I could figure out how much and what was good to eat.  I am learning sooo much on WW.  It is really making me look at what I am eating, the carbs - oh the carbs as well as portion sizes.  Who would have thought 1/2 cup of taco rice would be worse than a burrito size fat free tortilla?
> 
> AND - I did so well one day that I was able to actually have some ice cream.  I was so proud of myself - made the ice cream taste that much better.
> 
> My main fear is I am afraid of veggie burnout.  I really need to start scouring those recipes.
> 
> BTW- I have a tendency to ramble...  as if you didn't already realize that.
> 
> OK back on track - introducing myself.
> 
> Jennifer
> 44
> wife to Ian
> Mom to Kylie and Emily
> photographer
> DVC Member
> Disney freak
> and new WW member.



Welcome Jennifer!!! When I started WW and started eating the way I was suppose to eat, I was like no wonder I'm 70+ lbs. over weight .  Good luck to you and your husband.


----------



## Twingle

Hello WW buddies!  Had my WI yesterday and I was down .4.  Wished for more, but it's still a loss and I'm glad of that!  Looked over my tracker, and not one day did I eat all my points.  Most of the time I was missing a good 10+ of them - so I never met all my DHG.  This week I'm striving to get all my points and DHG every day - my 5% goal is only 1.8 pds away, and I'd really like to make that next week!

Hope everyone has a wonderful weekend - I'm trying to pack up the last of the Christmas stuff and the laundry.  Oh geeze the laundry!


----------



## vavalynn2

...... weigh in day for me.  although, I am not sure how celebratory I can be with it since I had the stomach bug from sunday-monday.

but I am down 3.4 pounds!  I prefer down than up any week....

I have many more to go but would most ideally be down another 8 lbs. before we cruise on the Disney Dream!  50 more days to go til we set sail.  We will see what I can do.

I am headed to Panera today for lunch to see a few friends for a mini baby shower for one of them.  After this post, I am headed to their website to check out the nutrion info.

Keep up the good work everyone!  Make smart choices.


----------



## KNJWDW

Hi everyone!

I just joined WW online this past week.  I have 29 points to use per day right now.  But, how does that change once I start losing weight?  Will I get less points to use each day? 

Thx!

Amy


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

KNJWDW said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I just joined WW online this past week.  I have 29 points to use per day right now.  But, how does that change once I start losing weight?  Will I get less points to use each day?
> 
> Thx!
> 
> Amy



Hi Amy!

29 points is the absolute minimum.  You cant eat less than 29.

Welcome to the thread.  
Jessie


----------



## brookelizabeth

KNJWDW said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I just joined WW online this past week.  I have 29 points to use per day right now.  But, how does that change once I start losing weight?  Will I get less points to use each day?
> 
> Thx!
> 
> Amy



With the new plan 29 is the lowest (18 was the lowest on the old plan).  There are some online materials, and the message boards, that explain it a bit.  I was BAFFLED at first at how I could still loose even though the points didn't go down like the old plan, but it truly makes sense when you read the science behind it.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

mrzrich said:


> I did something brave today.  Not sure if I ever told you guys, but I am a nurse.
> 
> This year for Christmas I had no holiday scrubs to wear.  My old ones were just too big and I didn't want to spend money on "in between" sized scrubs that would only be worn a few times.
> 
> One of the CNAs that works out of my office is retiring next month.  Today she came in with all her Christmas scrubs.  She won't need to wear them ever again.  This lady is a size medium...I am currently an XL.
> 
> I thought about it and realized that by next Christmas I WILL BE A MEDIUM (or maybe even a small!) took a few of her shirts, because I just know I will need them next year!



Good for you!  It also shows that you're committed to doing something for you.  We all need to take care of ourselves.


----------



## czycropper

I'm at 29 points also but the last time I was on WW I was at 21 pts. so I was wondering that because I had a gained weight that was the reason I could eat more points to begin with.....is there any where online that explains the points?

I've been home all week with either taking care of the family with the flu or taking care of myself with the flu so I haven't been able to go to a meeting like I had hoped to do.

Thanks!

Oh, I lost 6 lbs this week!


----------



## miflag1

Hi all!  I weighed in yesterday morning and was super excited - down 2.8! That's the most I've EVER lost in a week.  I'm usually a .5 or .2/week loss kinda gal!  I just started exercising two weeks ago (just walking - I'm so out of shape that's all I can do!) so I'm wondering if that really made an impact on the loss.  
Does anyone have any low point ideas for sweets that don't contain any artificial sweeteners?  I can't have aspartame or sucralose (sp?) so 'sugar free' stuff is a no go for me.  I did find some chococolate chip cookie dough frozen yogurt that is AWESOME and only 2 points per serving!!!  I'm always looking for other things to satisfy my sweet tooth!
Have an awesome Saturday everyone!
Jen


----------



## cepmom

czycropper said:


> I'm at 29 points also but the last time I was on WW I was at 21 pts. so I was wondering that because I had a gained weight that was the reason I could eat more points to begin with.....is there any where online that explains the points?
> 
> I've been home all week with either taking care of the family with the flu or taking care of myself with the flu so I haven't been able to go to a meeting like I had hoped to do.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Oh, I lost 6 lbs this week!



hi there! congrats on your loss!

the calculation for the DPT is different than it was before. remember that little quiz you used to have to do, which accounted for your daily activity levels?, now the equation is different. Now they are looking at your age, height, weight and sex to determine the DPT. so it has nothing to do with your weight gain. Apparantly they found that many people overestimated their activity level and it wasn't really accurate.

I find with the new Points Plus program, you really have to "forget" the old plan and just learn the PP plan as totally new. The two are not interchangeable, so you really can't go back and say my old points were xyz, now they are abc, because the calculations are not the same. hope that helps explain a little.


----------



## Sandi

miflag1 said:


> Hi all!  I weighed in yesterday morning and was super excited - down 2.8! That's the most I've EVER lost in a week.  I'm usually a .5 or .2/week loss kinda gal!  I just started exercising two weeks ago (just walking - I'm so out of shape that's all I can do!) so I'm wondering if that really made an impact on the loss.
> Does anyone have any low point ideas for sweets that don't contain any artificial sweeteners?  I can't have aspartame or sucralose (sp?) so 'sugar free' stuff is a no go for me.  I did find some chococolate chip cookie dough frozen yogurt that is AWESOME and only 2 points per serving!!!  I'm always looking for other things to satisfy my sweet tooth!
> Have an awesome Saturday everyone!
> Jen



Congratulations Jen.  2.8 is fabulous.  I'm sure your exercise had an impact, so keep it up.  On the sweets, I like to have Ghiradelli chocolate square for a real chocolate fix.  They are 2 points for one, so it's sort of a splurge, but I find that one really satisfies my chocolate need.


----------



## azdizzymom

HI!!  Just found this thread today. I signed up for WW online on January 1, 2011. I have done WW on and off for years. I was lifetime...fell off the wagon and gain. I have 20 lbs. to lose. It is hard to go to meeting with teenagers (who can't drive yet), work and trying to find time to go. I also didn't really enjoy the leaders (we only have one center) and found the AM meetings I could go to had kids...little ones. I used to take mine and understand taking them...no biggie. BUT the issue was these kids would talk and talk LOUD. They would play with musical toys that were LOUD and the moms just ignored and made it impossible to hear. A friend and I approached a leader and she said they had said something but moms didn't do anything.  SORRY tell them they have to excuse themselves and kids when loud. Anyway...love the online. So much easier at this point for me. Read thru info and did get a PP calculator I toss in purse. I did my official first WI on 1-1-11. I did my first weekly WI today and was down -8.4.  I have 29 points per day and ate at least the 29 per day and used 9 of the 'extra' points. I also had 16 exercise points as I have been walking on treadmill or recumbent bike daily.  I do realize the weight loss won't be that much weekly and that I can expect 1 pound or so per week...I was thrilled and LOVE the new points program. I plan on reading this thread as finding all the support you can get.


----------



## vavalynn2

miflag1 said:


> Hi all!  I weighed in yesterday morning and was super excited - down 2.8! That's the most I've EVER lost in a week.  I'm usually a .5 or .2/week loss kinda gal!  I just started exercising two weeks ago (just walking - I'm so out of shape that's all I can do!) so I'm wondering if that really made an impact on the loss.
> Does anyone have any low point ideas for sweets that don't contain any artificial sweeteners?  I can't have aspartame or sucralose (sp?) so 'sugar free' stuff is a no go for me.  I did find some chococolate chip cookie dough frozen yogurt that is AWESOME and only 2 points per serving!!!  I'm always looking for other things to satisfy my sweet tooth!
> Have an awesome Saturday everyone!
> Jen



Are you able to have Stevia?

Unrelated- I will mention that beyond the stomach bug I was able to do cardio 3xs this past week, I did not use my activity points or my extra weekly points. So here is hoping for another good week minus the stomach bug!


----------



## ashenbiez

holy smokes we've got some awesome weigh-in results today! hopefully the trend continues tomorrow (since that's my WIday! hehe)

congrats to everyone who's doing so well  - its so inspiring and encouraging to hear how well the plan works. seriously, finding this thread has been such a help!

snuck a peek at the scale today and it said i was down another 5lb, but i dont' believe that since it was morning and my WIs are at night. I'm just surprised it wasn't a gain since I haven't been sticking to the plan 100% this week. 

alright, time to figure something out for dinner - i'm thinking its a use-up-the-weeklies kind of night as I'm craving greasy delivery food. or maybe i'll just make my Smart Ones pizza and be good


----------



## sherry7

Just introducing myself here.    I'm still hanging onto some pregnancy weight, and I want to take at least 12 lbs off.  I signed up for the free 1 week trial of WW Online, but I'm not sure if I'm going to keep it or not because of the cost.  I stopped by the local WW center and bought the Deluxe Member kit and calculator, so I have everything that I need to do it at home.  With an 8 month old baby, going to meetings is just too inconvenient to do.

I just started on Thursday, but so far it's been going pretty good.  I like the new program, and how it encourages choosing healthier foods.  I think I might be overdoing it on fruit (mainly bananas) though.  I had 2 1/2 of them today.  I know they're 0 points, but if you calculate them, they would really be 3 points.  I'm going to start limiting myself to just 1 banana a day, and eat some different fruit instead.

I made a good concoction today.  I ate it by itself, but it would be really good over pasta or rice.  Here's what I threw together:

About 1 tablespoon of jarred minced garlic, browned in a skillet.
Handful of sliced mushrooms
1 can of diced tomatoes (no sodium)
1 can of artichoke hearts, drained and chopped (packed in water not oil)
Dash of pepper, dash of onion flakes, dash of celery seed
I simmered it all over low heat for a few minutes, and it was VERY tasty, and all made of 0 point ingredients.


----------



## DVC Jen

Ok so we HAVE to eat the 29 points per day for the program to work?  Some days I have like 5 points left and I am not feeling hungry.  Just seems strange to have a weight loss plan telling me to eat when I am not feeling hungry.  Must have to do with the whole starvation mode thing.. right?

Now with the new plan (the only one I know) do the points go down as you lose weight, or will they always stay at 29?

And - thanks for the warm welcome.  Tomorrow morning is my day to get back on the scale.  Cross your fingers for me.


----------



## mrzrich

DVC Jen said:


> Ok so we HAVE to eat the 29 points per day for the program to work?  Some days I have like 5 points left and I am not feeling hungry.  Just seems strange to have a weight loss plan telling me to eat when I am not feeling hungry.  Must have to do with the whole starvation mode thing.. right?
> 
> Now with the new plan (the only one I know) do the points go down as you lose weight, or will they always stay at 29?
> 
> And - thanks for the warm welcome.  Tomorrow morning is my day to get back on the scale.  Cross your fingers for me.




Your point will always be 29 points.  That is the minimum.  

As for not eating all your points.  Perhaps you can look at what you are eating.  Are you eating FF salad dressing or cheese?  Or other FF or LF items?  If you are consistently having points left at the end of the day, consider switching back  to their Full fat counterparts.


----------



## mrzrich

Oh DVC Jen, one more thing about points left at the end of the day, look back at these days and make sure you have gotten in your GOOD HEALTH GUIDELINES for the day.  2 oils, 2 dairy, 5 fruits and veg .  If you aren't getting them in, you need to swap out some empty and perhaps lower point foods, like snacky stuff or extra fruit servings to make sure you are getting them in.

I get my oil in by putting on my salad, on my popcorn, or cooking with it.  Some people put a tsp in their smoothies.


As for the dairy, a serving is more than most people put in their cereal or coffee.  This article helped me with the dairy serving sizes.  There is a table at the bottom that spells it all out.

http://www.weightwatchers.com/util/art/index_art.aspx?tabnum=1&art_id=43141


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

Sounds like most of you are doing very well with your losses so far.  I, on the other hand, ate my body weight in chocolate yesterday.


----------



## december

I weighed this morning, and lost 1 lb.  I was actually pleased with that, because I've had several family get togethers this week and I didn't always follow the program.  Didn't even try to do pts on Thu, when we all went out to eat.  But I do like the program, and 1 lb is better than none!


----------



## DVC Jen

Thanks for the help.  I think what I am doing is just being super careful during the day to make sure I can eat a decent dinner with my family at night.  I usually have about 5 points at the end of the day and use those up with a bag of lite microwave popcorn. Some days I am hungry for it and some I am not.

This morning I got on the scale and I am down 7.2 pounds!  I really think at least half of that is water weight (but I will take it).  I am the kind of person that can look at something salty and retain 5 pounds overnight - and that is NOT being sarcastic.

I am really hoping on 2 pounds for my next weight in date.  DH lost 7 pounds as well and his points went down by 1.  mine didn't budge.  He is now at 56 points per day and I am still at 29.

Congratulations to everyone this past week.  Here is to a great next week weigh-in.


----------



## ashenbiez

Had weigh-in today...
another 3lbs GONE! FOREVER (hopefully!)

Its really crazy how just making changes to what we eat has such an impact on our bodies. It really makes me grossed out by what I was eating before, too. 
Fast food for lunch every day, delivery/take-out for dinner every night. Yuck! I feel like my 8lbs have just been all that grease that i'm not putting inside myself every day 

I hope everyone with Sunday WIs is happy with the results!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

DVC Jen said:


> Thanks for the help.  I think what I am doing is just being super careful during the day to make sure I can eat a decent dinner with my family at night.  I usually have about 5 points at the end of the day and use those up with a bag of lite microwave popcorn. Some days I am hungry for it and some I am not.
> 
> This morning I got on the scale and I am down 7.2 pounds!  I really think at least half of that is water weight (but I will take it).  I am the kind of person that can look at something salty and retain 5 pounds overnight - and that is NOT being sarcastic.
> 
> I am really hoping on 2 pounds for my next weight in date.  DH lost 7 pounds as well and his points went down by 1.  mine didn't budge.  He is now at 56 points per day and I am still at 29.
> 
> Congratulations to everyone this past week.  Here is to a great next week weigh-in.



Those are great losses Jen, for both of you!  You'll find that your points will remain at 29 through out your weight loss journey.  That's the minimum.  Once you reach your goal, you can begin to add points to your day.


----------



## sjms71

CdnBuzzFan said:


> Sounds like most of you are doing very well with your losses so far.  I, on the other hand, ate my body weight in chocolate yesterday.



Don't make me come up there!!! 



DVC Jen said:


> This morning I got on the scale and I am down 7.2 pounds!  I really think at least half of that is water weight (but I will take it).  I am the kind of person that can look at something salty and retain 5 pounds overnight - and that is NOT being sarcastic.
> 
> I am really hoping on 2 pounds for my next weight in date.  DH lost 7 pounds as well and his points went down by 1.  mine didn't budge.  He is now at 56 points per day and I am still at 29.
> 
> Congratulations to everyone this past week.  Here is to a great next week weigh-in.


 
Great Job


ashenbiez said:


> Had weigh-in today...
> another 3lbs GONE! FOREVER (hopefully!)
> 
> Its really crazy how just making changes to what we eat has such an impact on our bodies. It really makes me grossed out by what I was eating before, too.
> Fast food for lunch every day, delivery/take-out for dinner every night. Yuck! I feel like my 8lbs have just been all that grease that i'm not putting inside myself every day
> 
> I hope everyone with Sunday WIs is happy with the results!



Way to go Ash!!


----------



## sjms71

So, I am kind of still struggling through the weekends.  I don't know what is with me I just can't get with the program, literally .  Those darn BLT's are my biggest problem on the weekends.  Hope everyone else is doing ok.


----------



## DaBoo

KNJWDW said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I just joined WW online this past week.  I have 29 points to use per day right now.  But, how does that change once I start losing weight?  Will I get less points to use each day?
> 
> Thx!
> 
> Amy



Hi Amy. I just joined last week. I was told that you will never go below 29 points by my leader. Good luck.


----------



## DaBoo

ashenbiez said:


> Had weigh-in today...
> another 3lbs GONE! FOREVER (hopefully!)
> 
> Its really crazy how just making changes to what we eat has such an impact on our bodies. It really makes me grossed out by what I was eating before, too.
> Fast food for lunch every day, delivery/take-out for dinner every night. Yuck! I feel like my 8lbs have just been all that grease that i'm not putting inside myself every day
> 
> I hope everyone with Sunday WIs is happy with the results!



Just wanted to say Congrats and I love your art.


----------



## OhdahLolly

Congrats on all the losses you guys!!   It's super hard to do that through out the weekend. 


Weighted myself on my moms offical WW scale today. I SWEAR that thing is bi polar. It told me only 3 days ago, I was 8 pounds heavier. 8 pounds! And I was behaving! These past three days being sick, I have not behaved, have not exercised.. and today I am lighter. 

I also wanted to causion everyone to not assume because things that are our WW staples (like laughing cow cheese, skinny cows and blue bunny) are always going to be light points. I bought a box of blue bunny drum sticks. I foolishly didn't bother to look at the back of the box, because I figured. Blue bunny, how bad could it be? 

After DH and I already had a few, I worked out the points today. They are 9 points a piece.  

Not bad if you are treating yourself from your weekly points. But just wanted to throw out a word of causion out there. Use your calculator on all brands, even if you think it is going to be low.


----------



## ashenbiez

steph - oh noes! stick with it, girl!! you've come so far.  I haven't investigated, but are there ways to make a blt more points friendly? does turkey bacon help or cuttiong out the mayo... or switching to wheat/multi grain bread? I'm glad we never have any of the ingredients for sammiches like that, or I wouldn't be able to fit through a door. Well, that and the fact that I cannot cook bacon to save my life. Boyfriend forbids me from attempting lol

daboo - thank you so much for the encouragement and kind words. That shop is my baby - its all i think about... except for planning our Disney trip of course


----------



## sjms71

ashenbiez said:


> steph - oh noes! stick with it, girl!! you've come so far.  I haven't investigated, but are there ways to make a blt more points friendly? does turkey bacon help or cuttiong out the mayo... or switching to wheat/multi grain bread? I'm glad we never have any of the ingredients for sammiches like that, or I wouldn't be able to fit through a door. Well, that and the fact that I cannot cook bacon to save my life. Boyfriend forbids me from attempting lol
> 
> daboo - thank you so much for the encouragement and kind words. That shop is my baby - its all i think about... except for planning our Disney trip of course



Thanks Ash, I am just going through a rough patch but, I'm sticking with it.  Ok, so this is what I do for BLT.  I get the smart and delicious tortillas, they are 2pts.  Then I get the Hormel real crumbled bacon from Sam's club.  I add 3 servings of that which is only 2pts.  Add lots of lettuce, tomatoes and I get a light ranch that is 1pt.  It is huge but I really stuff it with lettuce and tomatoes but it is so good.


----------



## ashenbiez

sjms71 said:


> Thanks Ash, I am just going through a rough patch but, I'm sticking with it.  Ok, so this is what I do for BLT.  I get the smart and delicious tortillas, they are 2pts.  Then I get the Hormel real crumbled bacon from Sam's club.  I add 3 servings of that which is only 2pts.  Add lots of lettuce, tomatoes and I get a light ranch that is 1pt.  It is huge but I really stuff it with lettuce and tomatoes but it is so good.



that sounds incredible. i'm totally going to buy all of these ingredients! mmm.
crumbled bacon means its already cooked, right? i'm allowed that kind of bacon. hehe


----------



## sjms71

ashenbiez said:


> that sounds incredible. i'm totally going to buy all of these ingredients! mmm.
> crumbled bacon means its already cooked, right? i'm allowed that kind of bacon. hehe



 yes already cooked, you don't need to do anything to it .  There are other kinds of crumbled bacon but I really like the hormel.  You keep in in the refrig and it lasts a long time.


----------



## brookelizabeth

CdnBuzzFan said:


> Sounds like most of you are doing very well with your losses so far.  I, on the other hand, ate my body weight in chocolate yesterday.



 We all have those days--or weeks!  My weakness is french fries.



OhdahLolly said:


> I also wanted to causion everyone to not assume because things that are our WW staples (like laughing cow cheese, skinny cows and blue bunny) are always going to be light points. I bought a box of blue bunny drum sticks. I foolishly didn't bother to look at the back of the box, because I figured. Blue bunny, how bad could it be?



You are very right, Skinny Cows are now 4 points each!  Same with Oats & Chocolate Fiber One bars.  Two of my old favorites.



sjms71 said:


> Thanks Ash, I am just going through a rough patch but, I'm sticking with it.  Ok, so this is what I do for BLT.  I get the smart and delicious tortillas, they are 2pts.  Then I get the Hormel real crumbled bacon from Sam's club.  I add 3 servings of that which is only 2pts.  Add lots of lettuce, tomatoes and I get a light ranch that is 1pt.  It is huge but I really stuff it with lettuce and tomatoes but it is so good.



That sounds delicious!  And only 5 points!  I'll have to look for the Smart & Delicious tortillas, so far the lowest one I have found in my neighborhood is 4 points.


Today went well for me - I stuck to only my Daily Points despite eating out and having pizza for dinner.  I didn't meet all my Good Health Guidelines though.  The weekends are hard for me to do that being we eat out a lot.  Planning for a good week, I'm going to start making my menus tonight.

Congrats to all the losers!


----------



## MaryAz

Congrats to the losers

Step away from the chocolate 

That BLT tortilla sounds yummy!

First weigh in, down 1.8 YAY and hubby is down 2.8 

Looking forward to a good week!


----------



## sherry7

Can anyone tell me if there's a low point microwave popcorn, now that the program has changed?

I had some mini bags of Jolly Time 94% in the cabinet.  On the bag they say 1 point (old plan), but when I plugged in the numbers on the points calculator, it was 3 points plus (new plan).


----------



## OhdahLolly

sjms71 said:


> So, I am kind of still struggling through the weekends.  I don't know what is with me I just can't get with the program, literally .  Those darn BLT's are my biggest problem on the weekends.  Hope everyone else is doing ok.


 
Aw, I am sorry. But look now. The weekend is over with! It's Monday. Weeeeeeh for monday! 

Is it because you have more time do you think? Or you put off eating for longer periods of time ? 




sjms71 said:


> Thanks Ash, I am just going through a rough patch but, I'm sticking with it.  Ok, so this is what I do for BLT.  I get the smart and delicious tortillas, they are 2pts.  Then I get the Hormel real crumbled bacon from Sam's club.  I add 3 servings of that which is only 2pts.  Add lots of lettuce, tomatoes and I get a light ranch that is 1pt.  It is huge but I really stuff it with lettuce and tomatoes but it is so good.



...
I will not make a BLT at 12:30 in the morning. Nope. Nope nope nope.  

It sounds delicious! 

My big thing has been bacon and eggs. That ready to cook bacon has come way in handy.   



brookelizabeth said:


> We all have those days--or weeks!  My weakness is french fries.
> 
> 
> 
> You are very right, Skinny Cows are now 4 points each!  Same with Oats & Chocolate Fiber One bars.  Two of my old favorites.
> 
> 
> 
> !



 Really?? I wouldn't have thought Skinny Cows would be 4 points!


----------



## sjms71

MaryAz said:


> Congrats to the losers
> 
> Step away from the chocolate
> 
> That BLT tortilla sounds yummy!
> 
> First weigh in, down 1.8 YAY and hubby is down 2.8
> 
> Looking forward to a good week!



Great Job .


----------



## mrzrich

sjms71 said:


> So, I am kind of still struggling through the weekends.  I don't know what is with me I just can't get with the program, literally .  Those darn BLT's are my biggest problem on the weekends.  Hope everyone else is doing ok.





ashenbiez said:


> steph - oh noes! stick with it, girl!! you've come so far.  I haven't investigated, but are there ways to make a blt more points friendly? does turkey bacon help or cuttiong out the mayo... or switching to wheat/multi grain bread? I'm glad we never have any of the ingredients for sammiches like that, or I wouldn't be able to fit through a door. Well, that and the fact that I cannot cook bacon to save my life. Boyfriend forbids me from attempting lol





sjms71 said:


> Thanks Ash, I am just going through a rough patch but, I'm sticking with it.  Ok, so this is what I do for BLT.  I get the smart and delicious tortillas, they are 2pts.  Then I get the Hormel real crumbled bacon from Sam's club.  I add 3 servings of that which is only 2pts.  Add lots of lettuce, tomatoes and I get a light ranch that is 1pt.  It is huge but I really stuff it with lettuce and tomatoes but it is so good.




Ok Ash, I gotta let you know that I think you mis understood what Stephanie was talking about. BLT's are a WW term.  It stands for:

*B*ites
*L*icks
*T*astes


As for the subject of bacon...turkey bacon is no better for you than real bacon.  Turkey bacon is made from a slurry and formed into that bacon like pattern 

If you search it out by looking at the packaging of all the bacons in the store, there are brands of REAL BACON that give you a few slices for 1pt.  Oscar Meyer Center Cut bacon comes to mind.  Or if cooking isn't your think...look at the pre- cooked versions.  Some of them are even more points friendly.


----------



## sjms71

mrzrich said:


> Ok Ash, I gotta let you know that I think you mis understood what Stephanie was talking about. BLT's are a WW term.  It stands for:
> 
> *B*ites
> *L*icks
> *T*astes
> 
> 
> As for the subject of bacon...turkey bacon is no better for you than real bacon.  Turkey bacon is made from a slurry and formed into that bacon like pattern
> 
> If you search it out by looking at the packaging of all the bacons in the store, there are brands of REAL BACON that give you a few slices for 1pt.  Oscar Meyer Center Cut bacon comes to mind.  Or if cooking isn't your think...look at the pre- cooked versions.  Some of them are even more points friendly.



 Where is my head I didn't even make the connection. Just figured it made her think of BLT's (the sandwich).  I'm going to laugh about this all day, thanks for clearing it up.


----------



## sjms71

sjms71 said:


> Where is my head I didn't even make the connection. Just figured it made her think of BLT's (the sandwich).  I'm going to laugh about this all day, thanks for clearing it up.



Oh, btw Ash, just want to clear up I'm laughing at myself not you .  I should never assume people know what I'm talking about.


----------



## robinb

Welcome to all the newbies, congratulations to all the losers and {hugs} to the folks struggling.  

I also had challenging weekend.  My DD's long time swim coach, Lynn, died in a car accident on Friday on the way to a swim meet in Lacrosse, WI.  She was only 59.  She was such a part of my life and my DD's life ... what a senseless loss .  She was great with the kids and knew how to explain things so the kids "got" it.  I loved it earlier this season when my DD's regular coach was coaching one of the local girls HS teams and Head Coach Lynn stepped in to coach them for almost 3 months.  She honed my DD's skills and C took lots of time off her events even after a pretty successful summer.  

Today will be the first day back at practice without her there ... it will be very, very hard for all of us.  I don't think it will really hit the kids until they are at the pool and Lynn is not there.  Heck, I don't think it will really hit the adults either.  In addition, we have a home swim meet this coming weekend that still needs to go on and I will have to sit at her desk and use her computer to make last minutes changes.


----------



## robinb

double post


----------



## OhdahLolly

robinb said:


> Welcome to all the newbies, congratulations to all the losers and {hugs} to the folks struggling.
> 
> I also had challenging weekend.  My DD's long time swim coach, Lynn, died in a car accident on Friday on the way to a swim meet in Lacrosse, WI.  She was only 59.  She was such a part of my life and my DD's life ... what a senseless loss .  She was great with the kids and knew how to explain things so the kids "got" it.  I loved it earlier this season when my DD's regular coach was coaching one of the local girls HS teams and Head Coach Lynn stepped in to coach them for almost 3 months.  She honed my DD's skills and C took lots of time off her events even after a pretty successful summer.
> 
> Today will be the first day back at practice without her there ... it will be very, very hard for all of us.  I don't think it will really hit the kids until they are at the pool and Lynn is not there.  Heck, I don't think it will really hit the adults either.  In addition, we have a home swim meet this coming weekend that still needs to go on and I will have to sit at her desk and use her computer to make last minutes changes.



I am really sorry for your loss.  

I hope your DD is ok.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

mrzrich said:


> Ok Ash, I gotta let you know that I think you mis understood what Stephanie was talking about. BLT's are a WW term.  It stands for:
> 
> *B*ites
> *L*icks
> *T*astes



    That's EXACTLY what I was thinking!  It's always great when you can start your day with a good laugh!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

robinb said:


> Welcome to all the newbies, congratulations to all the losers and {hugs} to the folks struggling.
> 
> I also had challenging weekend.  My DD's long time swim coach, Lynn, died in a car accident on Friday on the way to a swim meet in Lacrosse, WI.  She was only 59.  She was such a part of my life and my DD's life ... what a senseless loss .  She was great with the kids and knew how to explain things so the kids "got" it.  I loved it earlier this season when my DD's regular coach was coaching one of the local girls HS teams and Head Coach Lynn stepped in to coach them for almost 3 months.  She honed my DD's skills and C took lots of time off her events even after a pretty successful summer.
> 
> Today will be the first day back at practice without her there ... it will be very, very hard for all of us.  I don't think it will really hit the kids until they are at the pool and Lynn is not there.  Heck, I don't think it will really hit the adults either.  In addition, we have a home swim meet this coming weekend that still needs to go on and I will have to sit at her desk and use her computer to make last minutes changes.



I'm very sorry for your loss Robin.  I hope practice isn't too difficult for the team members today.


----------



## brookelizabeth

robinb said:


> Welcome to all the newbies, congratulations to all the losers and {hugs} to the folks struggling.
> 
> I also had challenging weekend.  My DD's long time swim coach, Lynn, died in a car accident on Friday on the way to a swim meet in Lacrosse, WI.  She was only 59.  She was such a part of my life and my DD's life ... what a senseless loss .  She was great with the kids and knew how to explain things so the kids "got" it.  I loved it earlier this season when my DD's regular coach was coaching one of the local girls HS teams and Head Coach Lynn stepped in to coach them for almost 3 months.  She honed my DD's skills and C took lots of time off her events even after a pretty successful summer.
> 
> Today will be the first day back at practice without her there ... it will be very, very hard for all of us.  I don't think it will really hit the kids until they are at the pool and Lynn is not there.  Heck, I don't think it will really hit the adults either.  In addition, we have a home swim meet this coming weekend that still needs to go on and I will have to sit at her desk and use her computer to make last minutes changes.




I am so sorry to hear this.    Prayers for the swim team and families affected.


----------



## brookelizabeth

sherry7 said:


> Can anyone tell me if there's a low point microwave popcorn, now that the program has changed?
> 
> I had some mini bags of Jolly Time 94% in the cabinet.  On the bag they say 1 point (old plan), but when I plugged in the numbers on the points calculator, it was 3 points plus (new plan).



From what I have read "3 points is the new 1 point" being that we get more points overall.  However, I understand your desire to find something lower!

I found a bag popcorn, not microwave-but already popped-that is 5 cups for 2 points.  It's Bachman's Light Popcorn.  It's tasty!


Have you guys started to see the new WW food in stores with the new points values?  One of our grocery stores has put all the old stuff on sale (yay!) as they bring in the new.  So far I haven't seen any new products, just different packing with the new PP values.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

CdnBuzzFan said:


> Sounds like most of you are doing very well with your losses so far.  I, on the other hand, ate my body weight in chocolate yesterday.





sjms71 said:


> So, I am kind of still struggling through the weekends.  I don't know what is with me I just can't get with the program, literally .  Those darn BLT's are my biggest problem on the weekends.  Hope everyone else is doing ok.



Well, Stephanie, as you can see from my previous post, I'm not the right person to be giving advice on how to deal with weekend struggles.  I struggle on the weekends far more than I struggle through the week.  There are weekends where I can just sail on through without eating any extra points but those weekends are rare.

It's difficult for me, I think, because DH and DS are home all day, eating whatever and whenever and I have to watch.  But also, I think because I'm out of my normal routine.  Still, that's no excuse for poor self control but that's just what happens.  I think that's always going to be a weak link in my chain.  

I used to do a ton of scrapbooking at home and when I did, it was always a 'food free' zone.  Maybe I should get back to scrapbooking at home on the weekends and not just on Tuesdays with my group.

So...how does everyone else get through the weekend successfully??


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

brookelizabeth said:


> Have you guys started to see the new WW food in stores with the new points values?  One of our grocery stores has put all the old stuff on sale (yay!) as they bring in the new.  So far I haven't seen any new products, just different packing with the new PP values.



We still have the food products with the old points in the grocery stores up here.  I keep wondering when they'll be getting the new products in as well.  I'm waiting for them to go on sale, too, because I want to stock up on the frozen chocolate cake!


----------



## robinb

sherry7 said:


> Can anyone tell me if there's a low point microwave popcorn, now that the program has changed?
> 
> I had some mini bags of Jolly Time 94% in the cabinet.  On the bag they say 1 point (old plan), but when I plugged in the numbers on the points calculator, it was 3 points plus (new plan).


Are you at home when you want a popcorn snack?  You can either buy a microwave popper or just put 2 T of unpopped popcorn in a paper lunch bag and microwave it for about 2 minutes.  Plain popcorn will be fewer points than anything in a prepackaged bag.


----------



## ashenbiez

well now i just feel silly... 

although i do have a hilarious mental image of someone licking oreos and candies and putting them back all sneaky-like  hehe

either way, we all got an AWESOME BLT tortilla idea out of it!


----------



## momhmmx2

HI!  I've been doing WW since April and have lost 50 pounds so far..I have hit a wall (mostly my own doing as I need a motivator) but starting to feel inspired again 

The new WW's is a bit challenging, but I do like that most fruit and veggies are free.

My favorite snacks are the freeze dried fruit from http://www.brothersallnatural.com/

And if my calculations are correct they are FREE POINTS right???

You can buy them online (sign up for the emails and you get a discount) or at Costco.

I have tried the:apples, pears, strawberries&bananas, mixed berries, cinnamon apple and peaches.

I also tried their potato crisps..CAN"T recommend them as it was like eating a dehydrated potato that then swelled in your mouth and had no flavor

but the fruit is DELICIOUS


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

momhmmx2 said:


> HI!  I've been doing WW since April and have lost 50 pounds so far..I have hit a wall (mostly my own doing as I need a motivator) but starting to feel inspired again
> 
> The new WW's is a bit challenging, but I do like that most fruit and veggies are free.
> 
> My favorite snacks are the freeze dried fruit from http://www.brothersallnatural.com/
> 
> *And if my calculations are correct they are FREE POINTS right???
> *
> You can buy them online (sign up for the emails and you get a discount) or at Costco.
> 
> I have tried the:apples, pears, strawberries&bananas, mixed berries, cinnamon apple and peaches.
> 
> I also tried their potato crisps..CAN"T recommend them as it was like eating a dehydrated potato that then swelled in your mouth and had no flavor
> 
> but the fruit is DELICIOUS



Hi and Welcome!  Congratulations on losing 50lbs.  That's amazing!!

From what I understand, in order for fruit to be 0 points, it has to be fresh or canned but unsweetened.   Your best bet would be to check the nutrition label to find the points and go with whatever that says.  I think you may be looking at some points though.


----------



## KNJWDW

I weighed myself today after a week on WW and lost 4lbs!  I am very happy with that.  I know that won't be the norm, but at least I can see it working.  Anyway, I have a question about points again.  My DH just signed up online.  He entered all his weight info and was give 39 points/day.  Later he decided to change his goal weight to 10lbs less and that in turned INCREASED his daily points to 44.  Why would his points increase?

Thx.

Amy


----------



## sjms71

robinb said:


> I also had challenging weekend.  My DD's long time swim coach, Lynn, died in a car accident on Friday on the way to a swim meet in Lacrosse, WI.  She was only 59.  She was such a part of my life and my DD's life ... what a senseless loss .  She was great with the kids and knew how to explain things so the kids "got" it.  I loved it earlier this season when my DD's regular coach was coaching one of the local girls HS teams and Head Coach Lynn stepped in to coach them for almost 3 months.  She honed my DD's skills and C took lots of time off her events even after a pretty successful summer.
> 
> Today will be the first day back at practice without her there ... it will be very, very hard for all of us.  I don't think it will really hit the kids until they are at the pool and Lynn is not there.  Heck, I don't think it will really hit the adults either.  In addition, we have a home swim meet this coming weekend that still needs to go on and I will have to sit at her desk and use her computer to make last minutes changes.



So sorry Robin 



momhmmx2 said:


> HI!  I've been doing WW since April and have lost 50 pounds so far..I have hit a wall (mostly my own doing as I need a motivator) but starting to feel inspired again
> 
> The new WW's is a bit challenging, but I do like that most fruit and veggies are free.
> 
> My favorite snacks are the freeze dried fruit from http://www.brothersallnatural.com/
> 
> And if my calculations are correct they are FREE POINTS right???
> 
> You can buy them online (sign up for the emails and you get a discount) or at Costco.
> 
> I have tried the:apples, pears, strawberries&bananas, mixed berries, cinnamon apple and peaches.
> 
> I also tried their potato crisps..CAN"T recommend them as it was like eating a dehydrated potato that then swelled in your mouth and had no flavor
> 
> but the fruit is DELICIOUS



Welcome and good job on the 50lbs gone!



KNJWDW said:


> I weighed myself today after a week on WW and lost 4lbs!  I am very happy with that.  I know that won't be the norm, but at least I can see it working.  Anyway, I have a question about points again.  My DH just signed up online.  He entered all his weight info and was give 39 points/day.  Later he decided to change his goal weight to 10lbs less and that in turned INCREASED his daily points to 44.  Why would his points increase?
> 
> Thx.
> 
> Amy



Hey Amy great job on the 4lbs.  I'm not to sure why the points would change.  I'm sure someone else will come along and answer.


----------



## pjlla

robinb said:


> Welcome to all the newbies, congratulations to all the losers and {hugs} to the folks struggling.
> 
> I also had challenging weekend.  My DD's long time swim coach, Lynn, died in a car accident on Friday on the way to a swim meet in Lacrosse, WI.  She was only 59.  She was such a part of my life and my DD's life ... what a senseless loss .  She was great with the kids and knew how to explain things so the kids "got" it.  I loved it earlier this season when my DD's regular coach was coaching one of the local girls HS teams and Head Coach Lynn stepped in to coach them for almost 3 months.  She honed my DD's skills and C took lots of time off her events even after a pretty successful summer.
> 
> Today will be the first day back at practice without her there ... it will be very, very hard for all of us.  I don't think it will really hit the kids until they are at the pool and Lynn is not there.  Heck, I don't think it will really hit the adults either.  In addition, we have a home swim meet this coming weekend that still needs to go on and I will have to sit at her desk and use her computer to make last minutes changes.



I'm so sorry to hear this news.  My DD is also a swimmer and I know how a long-time coach kind of becomes like another parent to the kids.  I'm sure it will be a difficult time for all of the kids (and parents) as you all adjust to this.  I hope the team can pull together and support each other through this time.........P


----------



## robinb

I wanted to thank everyone for their kind words.  Things are coming together here for a special memorial for Coach Lynn and other ways to honor her this weekend at our home meet.  A reporter even called and will be doing a story on her.  She was my DD's coach for 4.5 out of the last 7 years (we moved to another team for 2 years and then back to the Y) so C has known her for most of her life.


----------



## ashenbiez

robinb said:


> I wanted to thank everyone for their kind words.  Things are coming together here for a special memorial for Coach Lynn and other ways to honor her this weekend at our home meet.  A reporter even called and will be doing a story on her.  She was my DD's coach for 4.5 out of the last 7 years (we moved to another team for 2 years and then back to the Y) so C has known her for most of her life.



I just wanted to extend my belated condolences. Sounds like it was a very rough loss for you and the whole community.
Its a good thing Coach Lynn was able to touch so many lives and so deeply in her life! How great that everyone is pulling together to commemorate her for doing so. 
Good luck to you and your daughter while coping with this loss <3


----------



## Tigger2252

Today was my first weigh in and I lost 2 lbs.  I was afraid to step on the scale this morning because I was afraid I wouldn't see a change.  Hooray!


----------



## sjms71

Tigger2252 said:


> Today was my first weigh in and I lost 2 lbs.  I was afraid to step on the scale this morning because I was afraid I wouldn't see a change.  Hooray!



Great Job .


----------



## sjms71

Kind of quiet on here today.  We are "iced" in here in Raleigh, NC today.  No one is at school and hubby stayed home too.  So, I've been busy making muffins and other things.  None of which has tempted me however, took a peek at the scale this morning and I was up .  I really hope that changes for me by Thursday.  Hope everyone else is staying warm and doing well.


----------



## brookelizabeth

We are supposed to get 8-12 inches of snow tonight, so DH will probably be working from home tomorrow and we'll be snowed in.  Thankfully our fridge and cabinets are pretty well stocked.  Around here, after a big snow, the trucks can't get to the stores for a couple days so the essentials like bread and milk sell out quickly.

I just realized we might need some meat for dinner tomorrow. 

On the menu for tonight is chicken fajita burritos.  YUM, I'm looking forward to it!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

It is quiet here today isn't it.  I've been out all morning.  We're expecting 10 - 15 cm of snow between now and tomorrow morning so I did my grocery shopping today instead of Wednesday.  I also had a mammogram this morning and I can STILL feel the pain!

Sorry to hear you're up, Steph.  I know you've been struggling with staying on program lately.  

brookelizabeth -- those chicken fajita burritos sound very good.  Mind sharing how you make them??


----------



## sjms71

CdnBuzzFan said:


> It is quiet here today isn't it.  I've been out all morning.  We're expecting 10 - 15 cm of snow between now and tomorrow morning so I did my grocery shopping today instead of Wednesday.  I also had a mammogram this morning and I can STILL feel the pain!
> 
> Sorry to hear you're up, Steph.  I know you've been struggling with staying on program lately.
> 
> brookelizabeth -- those chicken fajita burritos sound very good.  Mind sharing how you make them??



Yes, I am struggling however, I'm still plugging along.  Like I've said before, I may be losing the battles lately but I will win the war!!! It's the darn weekends that are my problem too Jess.  Oh, yes thanks for reminding me I need to schedule my mammogram too, ugh.  

I would love a chicken fajita burrito recipe too.  

What happened to our WW boys?  Hope you are doing ok.


----------



## mackeysmom

Hi - kind of new to this board   (Not new to WW, though - been on and off for too many years.)

I had my third weigh-in today - down 4 pounds for a total of 7.

Pretty sure my success this week was due to tracking.  I wrote down 100% of what went in my mouth.  I purchased a three month tracker at my meeting - and have made the committment to myself to track accurately every single day.

I still have a loooong way to go - but I'm very happy with the progress so far.

-- Laura


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

mackeysmom said:


> Hi - kind of new to this board   (Not new to WW, though - been on and off for too many years.)
> 
> I had my third weigh-in today - down 4 pounds for a total of 7.
> 
> Pretty sure my success this week was due to tracking.  I wrote down 100% of what went in my mouth.  I purchased a three month tracker at my meeting - and have made the committment to myself to track accurately every single day.
> 
> I still have a loooong way to go - but I'm very happy with the progress so far.
> 
> -- Laura



Welcome Laura!  Congratulations on your 7lb loss.  Tracking is so important!  It's what helped me get to my goal 4 years ago and is also what helps keep me there.


----------



## sjms71

mackeysmom said:


> Hi - kind of new to this board   (Not new to WW, though - been on and off for too many years.)
> 
> I had my third weigh-in today - down 4 pounds for a total of 7.
> 
> Pretty sure my success this week was due to tracking.  I wrote down 100% of what went in my mouth.  I purchased a three month tracker at my meeting - and have made the committment to myself to track accurately every single day.
> 
> I still have a loooong way to go - but I'm very happy with the progress so far.
> 
> -- Laura



Hey Laura, welcome to the board!!  As they say in WW track only the days you want to lose .  Keep up the great work!!


----------



## k_null81

sjms71 said:


> Hey Laura, welcome to the board!!  As they say in WW track only the days you want to lose .  Keep up the great work!!



That's a great quote!  I really really need to live by that.  I'm a horrible tracker!  And to be honest I'm still following the old plan.


----------



## k_null81

So I weighhed in this past Saturday and I'm down exactly 3lbs!  Can't get to excited about that though since I was sick at least 10 days so that weight lost was due to a loss of appetite.  But it's back in full force now.    Also today was my 1st day back to exercise since I got sick.  It was nearly 2 weeks since I stepped foot on the treadmill and I was extremely nervous today to see how far I set myself back since I do interval training.  I'm happy to report I did better then I thought!  I ended up running 20 of the 35 minutes.  Not bad for being out of commission so long.

I roughly have 10 more pounds to lose and I have a feeling the last 10 is going to be a struggle.  

Hope everyone is having a good week!


----------



## sjms71

k_null81 said:


> So I weighhed in this past Saturday and I'm down exactly 3lbs!  Can't get to excited about that though since I was sick at least 10 days so that weight lost was due to a loss of appetite.  But it's back in full force now.    Also today was my 1st day back to exercise since I got sick.  It was nearly 2 weeks since I stepped foot on the treadmill and I was extremely nervous today to see how far I set myself back since I do interval training.  I'm happy to report I did better then I thought!  I ended up running 20 of the 35 minutes.  Not bad for being out of commission so long.
> 
> I roughly have 10 more pounds to lose and I have a feeling the last 10 is going to be a struggle.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good week!



Sorry you were sick but  on the loss.  I wish I could get the last 14 off, ugh.   It seems EVERYONE is sick lately.  My 2 kids are the healthiest kids ever.  They are almost 11 and 13.  They each have been on an antibiotic 1 time each there entire lives.  Since they went back to school from Christmas break they have been tag teaming being sick.  Today I spent the day pulling sheets off beds, lysoling everything and using clorox to wipe down all surfaces, door knobs and light swithches.  I just want the germs to go away!!!


----------



## k_null81

It's been the same way in our house with the sickness!  We made it all last winter with just some colds....this winter no so much.  We were all fine till a day before Christmas Eve when one of the twins came down with their 1st ear infection and fever then the next week the other one got the flu and then the one with the ear infection got the flu to!  And in the mix of them being sick I ended up with the flu and bronchitis.  UGH!  I "think" we are finally on the up swing though.  I hope anyways!  Getting tired of doing bed clothes every day and constanly spraying and wiping things down as well.    



sjms71 said:


> Sorry you were sick but  on the loss.  I wish I could get the last 14 off, ugh.   It seems EVERYONE is sick lately.  My 2 kids are the healthiest kids ever.  They are almost 11 and 13.  They each have been on an antibiotic 1 time each there entire lives.  Since they went back to school from Christmas break they have been tag teaming being sick.  Today I spent the day pulling sheets off beds, lysoling everything and using clorox to wipe down all surfaces, door knobs and light swithches.  I just want the germs to go away!!!


----------



## sjms71

k_null81 said:


> It's been the same way in our house with the sickness!  We made it all last winter with just some colds....this winter no so much.  We were all fine till a day before Christmas Eve when one of the twins came down with their 1st ear infection and fever then the next week the other one got the flu and then the one with the ear infection got the flu to!  And in the mix of them being sick I ended up with the flu and bronchitis.  UGH!  I "think" we are finally on the up swing though.  I hope anyways!  Getting tired of doing bed clothes every day and constanly spraying and wiping things down as well.



Hang in there


----------



## vavalynn2

robinb said:


> I wanted to thank everyone for their kind words.  Things are coming together here for a special memorial for Coach Lynn and other ways to honor her this weekend at our home meet.  A reporter even called and will be doing a story on her.  She was my DD's coach for 4.5 out of the last 7 years (we moved to another team for 2 years and then back to the Y) so C has known her for most of her life.



*Robinb* My belated condolences as well. I work in a school and know how important each coach, teacher or staff member is to not only the students but the community and how a loss can be devastating.



For those losers- keep up the good work!!  

I only went over by one point today- it was the 2 hershey kisses that did it.


----------



## mrzrich

Robin, my thoughts and prayers are with you and your daughter.

Made "Cream of Cauliflower" soup tonight.  1 pt per cup.  

I diced 3 cloves of garlic and a small onion and sautéed them in a pot I sprayed with Pam.  Once the onions were translucent I added 2 heads of cauliflower that I had quartered.  Then I added a 32 oz box of FF Chicken broth. I added salt, pepper and red pepper flakes.  I just boiled the heck out of it.

I let it cool and added it to the blender in small batches.  Blended till smooth.  I added 1/2 a cup of FF half and half to the whole thing.

I just had a cup.  It was yummy!


----------



## sjms71

mrzrich said:


> Made "Cream of Cauliflower" soup tonight.  1 pt per cup.  I just had a cup.  It was yummy!



Oh darn, if only I had this sooner .  I had some cauliflower I bought this weekend and just steamed it for dinner tonight.  I think I'll go back and get more so I can make the soup, it sounds really good.  Plus I can use my food processor I hardly cook with.


----------



## mrzrich

sjms71 said:


> Oh darn, if only I had this sooner .  I had some cauliflower I bought this weekend and just steamed it for dinner tonight.  I think I'll go back and get more so I can make the soup, it sounds really good.  Plus I can use my food processor I hardly cook with.



Steph, if you decide to try it, consider not blending ALL of the cauliflower.  In hindsight, my soup is all smooth and I kind of wish I had left some unblended for texture. I DEFINATELY will be making this again and I will try to hold back some of the cauliflower for added texture next time.


----------



## dis-happy

My thoughts and prayers for robinb and her swim family too.

I joined WW online when we were at WDW last week and wanted a few days to get used to it.  Started tracking this week and have to say, I really like it!  Even had enough points for a glass of wine after dinner tonight.

My favorite part: putting in a recipe and having it calculate the points for you!  Will have to try the cauliflower soup posted.

What I can't figure out: I usually use Smart Balance spread and as far as I can tell there is no points listing for it.  I've defaulted to the margerine points but am interested to hear if anyone else uses it and how they count it.


----------



## corinnak

dis-happy, you can add your own foods to your tracker repetoire.  Put the nutritional information into the calculator on the side of the tracker and it will give you a chance to create a new food.


----------



## robinb

This has NOT been a good week for me.  WAY too much emotional eating (I have been starving!) and I am hoping for no weight gain, but my DD's coach's memorial is the night before my weigh in.  Oh well.  It sucks but it will make me happier to eat and bond than to be "good" and say "no thanks" to the cookies and brownies.  Next week will be better.

If you are interested in what kind of person Coach Lynn was, here is a spot that our local NBC station did tonight: http://www.nbc15.com/home/headlines/Beloved_Swim_Coach_Dies_in_Car_Wreck_113323619.html


----------



## sjms71

mrzrich said:


> Steph, if you decide to try it, consider not blending ALL of the cauliflower.  In hindsight, my soup is all smooth and I kind of wish I had left some unblended for texture. I DEFINATELY will be making this again and I will try to hold back some of the cauliflower for added texture next time.



noted, thanks, I can't wait to make it. 



dis-happy said:


> My thoughts and prayers for robinb and her swim family too.
> 
> I joined WW online when we were at WDW last week and wanted a few days to get used to it.  Started tracking this week and have to say, I really like it!  Even had enough points for a glass of wine after dinner tonight.
> 
> My favorite part: putting in a recipe and having it calculate the points for you!  Will have to try the cauliflower soup posted.
> 
> What I can't figure out: I usually use Smart Balance spread and as far as I can tell there is no points listing for it.  I've defaulted to the margerine points but am interested to hear if anyone else uses it and how they count it.



Welcome!



robinb said:


> This has NOT been a good week for me.  WAY too much emotional eating (I have been starving!) and I am hoping for no weight gain, but my DD's coach's memorial is the night before my weigh in.  Oh well.  It sucks but it will make me happier to eat and bond than to be "good" and say "no thanks" to the cookies and brownies.  Next week will be better.
> 
> If you are interested in what kind of person Coach Lynn was, here is a spot that our local NBC station did tonight: http://www.nbc15.com/home/headlines/Beloved_Swim_Coach_Dies_in_Car_Wreck_113323619.html



totally understandable robin that this will be a tough week for you.   Do your best and if your best isn't that good that's ok too.  We are all here for you to help you through this, hang in there .  The article was very touching, I know this is hard on the adults that knew her but, I'm sure the kids are having a harder time understanding why something like this could happen to a great person.  We are all thinking of you and your family.


----------



## pixiedust23

I've been doing WW online and lost some weight, then I gave up over the holidays, and now I have another 10 lbs to lose.  So glad to find this thread.  I think having other people to chat with will be very helpful!  I will say, my saving grace is Hungry Girl....she's the only way I make it through...most of the time I don't even feel like I"m on a diet!


----------



## dis-happy

corinnak said:


> dis-happy, you can add your own foods to your tracker repetoire.  Put the nutritional information into the calculator on the side of the tracker and it will give you a chance to create a new food.



Thank you!  I forgot about that little feature.  It worked like a charm this morning....


----------



## sjms71

pixiedust23 said:


> I've been doing WW online and lost some weight, then I gave up over the holidays, and now I have another 10 lbs to lose.  So glad to find this thread.  I think having other people to chat with will be very helpful!  I will say, my saving grace is Hungry Girl....she's the only way I make it through...most of the time I don't even feel like I"m on a diet!



Welcome!  The holidays are hard for most but the important part is your getting back on track!!  Did you check out HG's new show on the cooking channel last Saturday.  It was pretty good.


----------



## pixiedust23

sjms71 said:


> Welcome!  The holidays are hard for most but the important part is your getting back on track!!  Did you check out HG's new show on the cooking channel last Saturday.  It was pretty good.



I tried looking for the cooking channel, so that I could watch it, but I don't think we have it.  I have a couple of her cookbooks and use her website a lot.  I guess I'm a little confused about one thing though after reading through some of the posts.  It seems like everyone has 29 daily points, is that true?


----------



## sjms71

pixiedust23 said:


> I tried looking for the cooking channel, so that I could watch it, but I don't think we have it.  I have a couple of her cookbooks and use her website a lot.  I guess I'm a little confused about one thing though after reading through some of the posts.  It seems like everyone has 29 daily points, is that true?



I didn't think I had the cooking channel either but found it.  On the new pointsplus program the lowest number of points is 29.


----------



## mackeysmom

I thought I'd share a good PointsPlus discovery 

Mission Carb Balance Medium Flour Tortilla:

5g Protein
18g Carbs
3.5g Fat
11g Fiber

2 PointsPlus

They are tasty and pretty big - I'd say they are close to 8 inches round.

-- Laura


----------



## Sandi

Hi all,  After 2 weeks of little gains, I had a nice loss today:  2.2 pounds!  After last week, I told myself to track, drink water, get exercise, and do the program.  Amazingly, that worked.  I'm now 5.4# from my goal.  It's really within sight.

Looking forward to hearing from the rest of the Wednesday weighers.


----------



## sjms71

Sandi said:


> Hi all,  After 2 weeks of little gains, I had a nice loss today:  2.2 pounds!  After last week, I told myself to track, drink water, get exercise, and do the program.  Amazingly, that worked.  I'm now 5.4# from my goal.  It's really within sight.
> 
> Looking forward to hearing from the rest of the Wednesday weighers.



Wow Sandi, that is awesome!!   5.4 to go, keep up the great work!


----------



## mrzrich

Just home from WI.  Down 2.8!


----------



## brookelizabeth

Congrats to the losers!!!  I hope that continues.  My WI isn't until Friday, but I've been UP (0.2 or 0.4) this week.  I need to get in some exercise tonight--going to do it right after I post this. 

For the chicken fajita burritos we made it was pretty basic:

chicken with taco seasoning (I did 4 pts worth)
grill some onion and green peppers in a touch of oil
wrap it all up in a low point tortilla
place in a baking dish - I covered mine with FF salsa, DH did his in cheese and he also put some rice in the burrito.  Bake for maybe 10-15 minutes on 350 until cheese was melted.
Enjoy!

They were very yummy!

We used the Mission Low Carb tortillas mackeysmom mentioned, but we must have had bigger once because ours were 4 points.  I gotta look for the smaller ones, thanks for the tip!

Tonight I still have 5 points left - I'm not hungry and not sure how I'm going to spend it.  I might indulge a bit and share some cheesecake with DH.   We will see!

NOW-GOING TO EXERCISE!!!!!!!!! (then eat cheesecake! )


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

Sandi said:


> Hi all,  After 2 weeks of little gains, I had a nice loss today:  2.2 pounds!  After last week, I told myself to track, drink water, get exercise, and do the program.  Amazingly, that worked.  I'm now 5.4# from my goal.  It's really within sight.
> 
> Looking forward to hearing from the rest of the Wednesday weighers.





mrzrich said:


> Just home from WI.  Down 2.8!




Nice work both of you!  Congratulations.  




brookelizabeth said:


> For the chicken fajita burritos we made it was pretty basic:
> 
> chicken with taco seasoning (I did 4 pts worth)
> grill some onion and green peppers in a touch of oil
> wrap it all up in a low point tortilla
> place in a baking dish - I covered mine with FF salsa, DH did his in cheese and he also put some rice in the burrito.  Bake for maybe 10-15 minutes on 350 until cheese was melted.
> Enjoy!
> 
> They were very yummy!
> 
> 
> 
> NOW-GOING TO EXERCISE!!!!!!!!! (then eat cheesecake! )



Thanks for posting your recipe and go easy on the cheesecake!  


I didn't do my weigh in today.  I had to take DS in for his annual physical.  I didn't tell him until we were in the exam room that he was getting a flu shot.  I told him afterwards that I was happy with how he behaved while she was giving it to him and he said, "Well, I'm 9 now!"  

Good luck to everyone else this week!  Hope you're down Stephanie.


----------



## sjms71

mrzrich said:


> Just home from WI.  Down 2.8!


Way to go!!


brookelizabeth said:


> Congrats to the losers!!!  I hope that continues.  My WI isn't until Friday, but I've been UP (0.2 or 0.4) this week.  I need to get in some exercise tonight--going to do it right after I post this.
> 
> For the chicken fajita burritos we made it was pretty basic:
> 
> chicken with taco seasoning (I did 4 pts worth)
> grill some onion and green peppers in a touch of oil
> wrap it all up in a low point tortilla
> place in a baking dish - I covered mine with FF salsa, DH did his in cheese and he also put some rice in the burrito.  Bake for maybe 10-15 minutes on 350 until cheese was melted.
> Enjoy!
> 
> They were very yummy!
> 
> We used the Mission Low Carb tortillas mackeysmom mentioned, but we must have had bigger once because ours were 4 points.  I gotta look for the smaller ones, thanks for the tip!
> 
> Tonight I still have 5 points left - I'm not hungry and not sure how I'm going to spend it.  I might indulge a bit and share some cheesecake with DH.   We will see!
> 
> NOW-GOING TO EXERCISE!!!!!!!!! (then eat cheesecake! )



Thanks for the recipe! 



CdnBuzzFan said:


> I didn't do my weigh in today.  I had to take DS in for his annual physical.  I didn't tell him until we were in the exam room that he was getting a flu shot.  I told him afterwards that I was happy with how he behaved while she was giving it to him and he said, "Well, I'm 9 now!"
> 
> Good luck to everyone else this week!  Hope you're down Stephanie.



That is very cute about your son .  This morning I was still up so, we will see what tomorrow brings.  Having a loss isn't looking so good for me yet again this week. .


----------



## brookelizabeth

CdnBuzzFan said:


> Thanks for posting your recipe and go easy on the cheesecake!
> 
> 
> I didn't do my weigh in today.  I had to take DS in for his annual physical.  I didn't tell him until we were in the exam room that he was getting a flu shot.  I told him afterwards that I was happy with how he behaved while she was giving it to him and he said, "Well, I'm 9 now!"
> 
> Good luck to everyone else this week!  Hope you're down Stephanie.



Your welcome!

I just spent an hour on the WiiFit!  I found a new favorite game, Rhythm Boxing.  I'm just awful at it, but it's fun!

I'm not craving cheesecake anymore - I hate to eat that right before bed too - I don't know what I want.  I gotta eat something...I have all my good healthy guidelines in too.  Hmmm...


----------



## Sandi

brookelizabeth said:


> Your welcome!
> 
> I just spent an hour on the WiiFit!  I found a new favorite game, Rhythm Boxing.  I'm just awful at it, but it's fun!
> 
> I'm not craving cheesecake anymore - I hate to eat that right before bed too - I don't know what I want.  I gotta eat something...I have all my good healthy guidelines in too.  Hmmm...



Good for you on both the exercise and saying no to the cheesecake.  Don't you just feel superior now?!


----------



## brookelizabeth

I do!  I feel AWESOME.  I took a nice hot shower and am enjoying 1 cup of skim milk with 1 cup of Multi-Grain Cheerios with some blueberries thrown in on top.  5 points exactly (what I had leftover for the day), and MUCH healthier than cheesecake!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

Happy Thursday!  Good luck with your weigh-ins today.  

I'm just wondering what everyone's having for breakfast this morning.  One of the things that I really like about the PP+ program is that I've gotten more creative with breakfast.  My bowl of cereal went from 4 points to 6 points and that prompted me to find what else I could do for six points that would be more filling then a bowl of bran flakes.  Now, I'm eating up to 10 points for breakfast and I'm finding that I can usually last until 1ish to have lunch with a piece of fruit in between the two meals.

Today,  I had a homemade banana blueberry muffin, a fried egg, milk, yogurt and fruit for 9 points.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

brookelizabeth said:


> For the chicken fajita burritos we made it was pretty basic:
> 
> chicken with taco seasoning (I did 4 pts worth)
> grill some onion and green peppers in a touch of oil
> wrap it all up in a low point tortilla
> place in a baking dish - I covered mine with FF salsa, DH did his in cheese and he also put some rice in the burrito.  Bake for maybe 10-15 minutes on 350 until cheese was melted.
> Enjoy!



So I'm just wondering how you did the first step.  Did you use chicken breast, ground chicken or something else.  I assume you cooked it first but what did you use and what did you do with the taco seasoning?


----------



## sjms71

Hey all, just back from weigh in and I'm down .2 of course that is the .2 I was up last week.  So, it's a new week and I'm committed to sticking with the program!!  Hope everyone else is doing well and other Thursday weigh ins are good.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

sjms71 said:


> Hey all, just back from weigh in and I'm down .2 of course that is the .2 I was up last week.  So, it's a new week and I'm committed to sticking with the program!!  Hope everyone else is doing well and other Thursday weigh ins are good.






Good for you.  Stop making excuses.  You've said it yourself, Stephanie -- A loss is a loss!

Do your best this week.  We'll all be here for you if and when you need us.


----------



## DisneyMOM09

Hi gys, I am new to this thread. I joined WW last Thursday. I am excited to see a ww thread on one of my favorite websites. I am doing WW online, I am a stay at home,homeschooling mom of 2. I gained my weight when I got pregnant with my second child and have been trying to lose it for 4 years now. After the birth of my first child I went back to work and the weight fell off, after my second child I became a SAHM and I have not been able to get the weight off. I am excited to finally find something that works! I lost .6 my first 'week" and am off to a good start this week. I look forward to getting to know all of you!


----------



## dis-happy

DisneyMOM09 said:


> Hi gys, I am new to this thread. I joined WW last Thursday. I am excited to see a ww thread on one of my favorite websites. I am doing WW online, I am a stay at home,homeschooling mom of 2. I gained my weight when I got pregnant with my second child and have been trying to lose it for 4 years now. After the birth of my first child I went back to work and the weight fell off, after my second child I became a SAHM and I have not been able to get the weight off. I am excited to finally find something that works! I lost .6 my first 'week" and am off to a good start this week. I look forward to getting to know all of you!





Hi there!

We have a lot in common.  I joined WW online about a week and half ago (but actually started the program this week) and really like it!  We homeschool as well, and I'm trying to lose pregnancy weight from the baby who is now a toddler.  Good luck!!


----------



## robinb

Sandi said:


> Hi all,  After 2 weeks of little gains, I had a nice loss today:  2.2 pounds!





mrzrich said:


> Just home from WI.  Down 2.8!





sjms71 said:


> Hey all, just back from weigh in and I'm down .2 of course that is the .2 I was up last week.



Congratulations to all the losers!

I was all set last night to make my weekly tacos.  I got home (all tired and cranky) and realized I was out of vegetarian refried beans .  So I grabbed a frozen pizza and tossed it in the oven.  It burned.  So at 8:00 pm I ordered take-out pizza.  One 10" for my DD and one 10" for me.  My small victory was that I ordered a salad too and ate that FIRST and I have half my pizza left in the fridge.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

DisneyMOM09 said:


> Hi gys, I am new to this thread. I joined WW last Thursday. I am excited to see a ww thread on one of my favorite websites. I am doing WW online, I am a stay at home,homeschooling mom of 2. I gained my weight when I got pregnant with my second child and have been trying to lose it for 4 years now. After the birth of my first child I went back to work and the weight fell off, after my second child I became a SAHM and I have not been able to get the weight off. I am excited to finally find something that works! I lost .6 my first 'week" and am off to a good start this week. I look forward to getting to know all of you!





dis-happy said:


> Hi there!
> 
> We have a lot in common.  I joined WW online about a week and half ago (but actually started the program this week) and really like it!  We homeschool as well, and I'm trying to lose pregnancy weight from the baby who is now a toddler.  Good luck!!



Hi and welcome to both of you!  I think it has to take amazing people to be able to home school their children.  I have a friend with baby #6 on the way and she home schooles.  Congratulations on joining Weight Watchers and the best of luck in your journeys.





robinb said:


> Congratulations to all the losers!
> 
> I was all set last night to make my weekly tacos.  I got home (all tired and cranky) and realized I was out of vegetarian refried beans .  So I grabbed a frozen pizza and tossed it in the oven.  It burned.  So at 8:00 pm I ordered take-out pizza.  One 10" for my DD and one 10" for me.  My small victory was that I ordered a salad too and ate that FIRST and I have half my pizza left in the fridge.



I'd say that was a great victory!


----------



## ScubaD

I have miised a few days on how everyone is doing.  Had a tough week at work as I was called in Sunday night to take over the midnight deliveries for a few days while the regular guy recovered from a fall.  In that time span my daughter went into labor and our beautiful grandson, Caleb, was born.  So 48 hours of no sleep.  Then I attempted to get some rest alone in the house while I could but dog wanted attention, bathroom breaks, etc.

Good news is I maintained my P90X workouts (less the Yoga workout), but my eating was minimum so my weight loss should be down too much tonight at weigh-in.  What a problem to have, huh?


----------



## disneymom3

DisneyMOM09 said:


> Hi gys, I am new to this thread. I joined WW last Thursday. I am excited to see a ww thread on one of my favorite websites. I am doing WW online, I am a stay at home,homeschooling mom of 2. I gained my weight when I got pregnant with my second child and have been trying to lose it for 4 years now. After the birth of my first child I went back to work and the weight fell off, after my second child I became a SAHM and I have not been able to get the weight off. I am excited to finally find something that works! I lost .6 my first 'week" and am off to a good start this week. I look forward to getting to know all of you!





dis-happy said:


> Hi there!
> 
> We have a lot in common.  I joined WW online about a week and half ago (but actually started the program this week) and really like it!  We homeschool as well, and I'm trying to lose pregnancy weight from the baby who is now a toddler.  Good luck!!



Hey, I homeschool too and am thinking about joining WW.  I wish I could say it was baby weight, but since my youngest is 9, I guess that's not the case.

I am wondering if anyone can tell me how the Points Plus is diifferent from the Points system.  If I do join it will be online as I have tried the meetings before that are nearby,, there is only one leader and I really didn't care for her.


----------



## dis-happy

disneymom3 said:


> Hey, I homeschool too and am thinking about joining WW.  I wish I could say it was baby weight, but since my youngest is 9, I guess that's not the case.
> 
> I am wondering if anyone can tell me how the Points Plus is diifferent from the Points system.  If I do join it will be online as I have tried the meetings before that are nearby,, there is only one leader and I really didn't care for her.



We could start the homeschoolers on WW mini-thread!  

I don't know too much about the differences, but many foods are higher than before and everyone gets a minimum of 29 points daily plus 49 weekly points extra (this is what it calculated for my allowance too).  The new points are supposed to take into account the energy your body uses to process the food you've eaten.  Most fruits and vegetables are 0 points.  All in all, it seems to be working for me.  I like tracking everything I eat on-line.

Have you joined the WISH challenge thread?  It's never too late and I like the weekly weigh in that we have to send in---kind of like the meetings would be for some people I guess.

Age 9 qualifies for baby fat in my book!   As long as they haven't graduated college yet.....Actually, one of my motivations is my dd graduating from college this spring.  I hope to lose at least 20 lbs by then and not be the "fat mom" in the photos.

Good luck on your journey!


----------



## mackeysmom

CdnBuzzFan said:


> I'm just wondering what everyone's having for breakfast this morning.  One of the things that I really like about the PP+ program is that I've gotten more creative with breakfast.  My bowl of cereal went from 4 points to 6 points and that prompted me to find what else I could do for six points that would be more filling then a bowl of bran flakes.  Now, I'm eating up to 10 points for breakfast and I'm finding that I can usually last until 1ish to have lunch with a piece of fruit in between the two meals.
> 
> Today,  I had a homemade banana blueberry muffin, a fried egg, milk, yogurt and fruit for 9 points.



My filling breakfast has been an English Muffin (3 points) topped with 3 ounces of Boar's Head Deluxe Ham (about six slices - 2 points) and 1 ounce of Boar's Head RF American Cheese (about two slices - 2 points) melted on top.   I have an apple with it for a grand total of 7 points.

Very filling - keeps me going until lunch. 

Boar's Head has all of their nutritional information on their website - and I find you get a lot more "bang for your buck" points-wise when you use BH instead of any other brand.


----------



## Sandi

sjms71 said:


> Hey all, just back from weigh in and I'm down .2 of course that is the .2 I was up last week.  So, it's a new week and I'm committed to sticking with the program!!  Hope everyone else is doing well and other Thursday weigh ins are good.



A loss is a loss, no matter how small.  (Echoes of Horton Hears a Who.)



ScubaD said:


> I have miised a few days on how everyone is doing.  Had a tough week at work as I was called in Sunday night to take over the midnight deliveries for a few days while the regular guy recovered from a fall.  In that time span my daughter went into labor and our beautiful grandson, Caleb, was born.  So 48 hours of no sleep.  Then I attempted to get some rest alone in the house while I could but dog wanted attention, bathroom breaks, etc.
> 
> Good news is I maintained my P90X workouts (less the Yoga workout), but my eating was minimum so my weight loss should be down too much tonight at weigh-in.  What a problem to have, huh?



Congratulations on your new grandson.  Just think, you have probably recently lost as much as Caleb weighs.  Now, when you carry him around, you'll have a good idea of what progress you're making.  Always more fun to carry around a baby than a bag of sugar.



CdnBuzzFan said:


> I'm just wondering what everyone's having for breakfast this morning.  One of the things that I really like about the PP+ program is that I've gotten more creative with breakfast.  My bowl of cereal went from 4 points to 6 points and that prompted me to find what else I could do for six points that would be more filling then a bowl of bran flakes.  Now, I'm eating up to 10 points for breakfast and I'm finding that I can usually last until 1ish to have lunch with a piece of fruit in between the two meals.
> 
> Today,  I had a homemade banana blueberry muffin, a fried egg, milk, yogurt and fruit for 9 points.



My go to breakfast during the week is a container of Dannon Light and Fit yogurt with 1/4 to 1/3 cup of dry oatmeal mixed in and a piece of fruit.  It's a 4 point breakfast.  I'm never hungry when I get up (must be all the night time munching), so I don't eat until I've put in an hour or so at the office.  I've put my week's worth of yogurt in the fridge and have a stash of bags of oatmeal measured out.  I might do a bigger pointsplus breakfast on the weekend though.


----------



## sjms71

CdnBuzzFan said:


> Good for you.  Stop making excuses.  You've said it yourself, Stephanie -- A loss is a loss!
> 
> Do your best this week.  We'll all be here for you if and when you need us.



You are right I need to take my own advise.  Thanks for reminding me .



DisneyMOM09 said:


> Hi gys, I am new to this thread. I joined WW last Thursday. I am excited to see a ww thread on one of my favorite websites. I am doing WW online, I am a stay at home,homeschooling mom of 2. I gained my weight when I got pregnant with my second child and have been trying to lose it for 4 years now. After the birth of my first child I went back to work and the weight fell off, after my second child I became a SAHM and I have not been able to get the weight off. I am excited to finally find something that works! I lost .6 my first 'week" and am off to a good start this week. I look forward to getting to know all of you!





dis-happy said:


> Hi there!
> 
> We have a lot in common.  I joined WW online about a week and half ago (but actually started the program this week) and really like it!  We homeschool as well, and I'm trying to lose pregnancy weight from the baby who is now a toddler.  Good luck!!



Welcome to both of you!!



robinb said:


> Congratulations to all the losers!
> 
> I was all set last night to make my weekly tacos.  I got home (all tired and cranky) and realized I was out of vegetarian refried beans .  So I grabbed a frozen pizza and tossed it in the oven.  It burned.  So at 8:00 pm I ordered take-out pizza.  One 10" for my DD and one 10" for me.  My small victory was that I ordered a salad too and ate that FIRST and I have half my pizza left in the fridge.



Great job on making a good choice!! Oh and I love the new picture of DD, she's very pretty.  



ScubaD said:


> I have miised a few days on how everyone is doing.  Had a tough week at work as I was called in Sunday night to take over the midnight deliveries for a few days while the regular guy recovered from a fall.  In that time span my daughter went into labor and our beautiful grandson, Caleb, was born.  So 48 hours of no sleep.  Then I attempted to get some rest alone in the house while I could but dog wanted attention, bathroom breaks, etc.
> 
> Good news is I maintained my P90X workouts (less the Yoga workout), but my eating was minimum so my weight loss should be down too much tonight at weigh-in.  What a problem to have, huh?



I was wondering what happened to you.  Hope you have a good weigh in make sure you let us know how ya did. Oh and congrats on the new grandbaby!



Sandi said:


> A loss is a loss, no matter how small.  (Echoes of Horton Hears a Who.)


 Cute, thanks for the quote .


----------



## karliebug

Just had weigh in and I am down 2.2 pounds. Very happy with my loss and with myself!


----------



## brookelizabeth

CdnBuzzFan said:


> I'm just wondering what everyone's having for breakfast this morning.  One of the things that I really like about the PP+ program is that I've gotten more creative with breakfast.  My bowl of cereal went from 4 points to 6 points and that prompted me to find what else I could do for six points that would be more filling then a bowl of bran flakes.  Now, I'm eating up to 10 points for breakfast and I'm finding that I can usually last until 1ish to have lunch with a piece of fruit in between the two meals.
> 
> Today,  I had a homemade banana blueberry muffin, a fried egg, milk, yogurt and fruit for 9 points.



I have had the same breakfast for years now - 1 cup (or 1 container, which is only 6 ounces, but sometimes they are on sale and cheaper!) of Dannon Light & Fit, about 1/2 cup of berries, 1/3 cup of Fiber One original cereal mixed in.  3 points.

However, with the new plan I'm finding myself with points left over at night and then eating late.  I'm "starving" around 4 pm and anxious for dinner.  So, I'm attempting to bulk up breakfast and lunch for more balance.  Today I added a piece of toast to my breakfast.  I like your idea of a 10 point breakfast to last you!   And really, each of our meals can be around 10 points if we just do fruit/veg in between.  I'm thinking that might be a good thing for me to aim for...



CdnBuzzFan said:


> So I'm just wondering how you did the first step.  Did you use chicken breast, ground chicken or something else.  I assume you cooked it first but what did you use and what did you do with the taco seasoning?



I used chicken breast, just cut up and then browned in the pan.  The taco seasoning is basic stuff in a pouch (I think Ortega brand), you just add water.  It's very easy and tasty!



robinb said:


> I was all set last night to make my weekly tacos.  I got home (all tired and cranky) and realized I was out of vegetarian refried beans .  So I grabbed a frozen pizza and tossed it in the oven.  It burned.  So at 8:00 pm I ordered take-out pizza.  One 10" for my DD and one 10" for me.  My small victory was that I ordered a salad too and ate that FIRST and I have half my pizza left in the fridge.



Oh man!  What a night!   AWESOME job on eating the salad first and having leftover pizza!  Love the new pic too of your DD-she's beautiful!



ScubaD said:


> In that time span my daughter went into labor and our beautiful grandson, Caleb, was born.



Congratulations!!!  And  that you kept up with your workouts during all that!



mackeysmom said:


> Boar's Head has all of their nutritional information on their website - and I find you get a lot more "bang for your buck" points-wise when you use BH instead of any other brand.



And I think it tastes MUCH better than most deli meats.  Unfortunately, I know it's not available everywhere.  Six slices for 2 points-that is awesome.  I need a food scale!


ETA: Congrats to all the losers!  I hope I don't break the loosing record tomorrow when I weigh in!


----------



## vavalynn2

brookelizabeth said:


> And I think it tastes MUCH better than most deli meats.  Unfortunately, I know it's not available everywhere.  Six slices for 2 points-that is awesome.  I need a food scale!
> 
> 
> ETA: Congrats to all the losers!  I hope I don't break the loosing record tomorrow when I weigh in!



I did not know that about Boar's head- good to know and it is available at one of my favorite delis.

Yesterday I was terrible. It is clear I am an emotional eater.  I had to take my cat to the vet and it did not go well. We are waiting to hear more about this immune disease he may have.  I came home upset from the vet appointment, stressed from work- and it was snowing-AGAIN   I did not work out and I went over my 31 points by 7 points, that is not good. I just wanted to hibernate, be lazy and eat carbs.

The good news is that today I did well, got on the treadmill for a half an hour and still have seven points left.  And I have already had dinner.

For my weekend-
What would you do......  in the fall I booked Scott's Pizza tour of NY
http://www.scottspizzatours.com/
 for this weekend for when I am visiting a friend in the city. We have waited four months for this.   I love pizza and NY and seemed like a cool thing.  At each pizzaria you get a slice- and there are 5 stops!  I suppose if I ate nothing else all day.  Tickets are nonrefundable.  This wasn't such a good idea.


----------



## Sandi

karliebug said:


> Just had weigh in and I am down 2.2 pounds. Very happy with my loss and with myself!



That's terrific.  You should be pleased with yourself.   Keep up the good work.


----------



## natashag76

Congrats to all the "losers" this week!

This is actually the first time I've been on here in a few weeks b/c I've GAINED  for 3 weeks in a row.  Each has presented it's own challenges and clearly I did not do well.  At least this past week my gain was only .2 lbs.  The 2 weeks before that were shameful.  

But after my WI yesterday, I decided to start sprucing up my very boring breakfast routine.  So today I had a 2 egg-white omelet with light cheddar (4 pts), a veggie sausage patty (2 pts) and a clementine (0 pts).   I hit the gym and got in a a decent workout.  Then I made what I call a "hamburger salad."  I crumble a homemade burger (8 pts) over a giant bed of lettuce, tomatoes and pickle slices.  Then instead of dressing I use mustard and ketchup.  I get the burger taste but it's only 9 pts total and I'm usually stuffed afterward.  

Unfortunately this evening has been bed and it's only 6:43 here in Chicago with no points left!  

Thanks for letting me confess to you all!!!


----------



## sjms71

karliebug said:


> Just had weigh in and I am down 2.2 pounds. Very happy with my loss and with myself!



Way to go!! You should be very proud of yourself!!


----------



## brookelizabeth

vavalynn2 said:


> I did not know that about Boar's head- good to know and it is available at one of my favorite delis.
> 
> Yesterday I was terrible. It is clear I am an emotional eater.  I had to take my cat to the vet and it did not go well. We are waiting to hear more about this immune disease he may have.  I came home upset from the vet appointment, stressed from work- and it was snowing-AGAIN   I did not work out and I went over my 31 points by 7 points, that is not good. I just wanted to hibernate, be lazy and eat carbs.
> 
> The good news is that today I did well, got on the treadmill for a half an hour and still have seven points left.  And I have already had dinner.
> 
> For my weekend-
> What would you do......  in the fall I booked Scott's Pizza tour of NY
> http://www.scottspizzatours.com/
> for this weekend for when I am visiting a friend in the city. We have waited four months for this.   I love pizza and NY and seemed like a cool thing.  At each pizzaria you get a slice- and there are 5 stops!  I suppose if I ate nothing else all day.  Tickets are nonrefundable.  This wasn't such a good idea.



So sorry to hear about your cat!  I hope things improve. 

Boar's Head - I live in NYC, so it's all over here, but back where I'm from, Minnesota, no one has ever heard of it.  Might be an east coast thing?

As for the pizza tour--I would do it!   Apparently an average of NYC slices were done and it averages out to 7 points for a plain slice according to what I could find online.  There is huge debate about it on the WW boards, some people saying a slice is more 10 or 12 - but a friend of mine said her WW leader (I do online only) said 7 points, so that's what I've been counting.  Perhaps you could eat only half of each slice in attempts to save?  I hope you have lots of weekly!  Plus, if they have you walk a lot, count those steps!  NYC is full of stairs and walking, so you might be able to earn some APs.

My husband would looooooooooooove that tour, I've got the site open, I'm curious to see who they have on the list.  I'm guessing a Ray's and John's in the East Village, there is a famous one in Chinatown too that I can't remember the name of...  Gonna go check it out!


----------



## brookelizabeth

Rose & Joe's is on the list!  That's just down the street from me...and I've never eaten pizza there!   I'll have to change that.   Lombardi's, I've heard that one is good.  I see Ray's and John's like I thought they should be there - both great.  I've head of a few others too.  I am thinkin' I gotta get this walking tour for DH!

(sorry to everyone else for being off topic!)


----------



## mackeysmom

brookelizabeth said:


> Boar's Head - I live in NYC, so it's all over here, but back where I'm from, Minnesota, no one has ever heard of it.  Might be an east coast thing?



I don't know what I'd do without my Boar's Head - Maple Glazed Turkey, Turkey Pastrami, BBQ Chicken, etc.  - all very point's friendly and delicious, too 

For my breakfast sandwich, I like to crisp the ham up in a frying pan before I put it on the english muffin and melt the cheese.  Really seems like a treat - NOT a diet food.


----------



## brookelizabeth

mackeysmom said:


> I don't know what I'd do without my Boar's Head - Maple Glazed Turkey, Turkey Pastrami, BBQ Chicken, etc.  - all very point's friendly and delicious, too
> 
> For my breakfast sandwich, I like to crisp the ham up in a frying pan before I put it on the english muffin and melt the cheese.  Really seems like a treat - NOT a diet food.



I'll have to try this - we have some of the deluxe ham in our fridge right now!

The Maple Glazed Turkey sounds awesome, I gotta try that one.


----------



## ScubaD

Just returned form the weigh-in and I dropped another 7.6 pounds.  I have reached my original 5% goal and am on my way to 10%, hopefully in two weeks time.

I also reached the end of week two in the P90X workout.  It is amazing what happens when you eat less and exercise more.  What a great idea, I wish someone would have thought of that a long time ago.

Have a good night all,
Dave


----------



## TheDisneyGirl02

I had my WI into and I was very pleased - I lost the weight that I had gained over Christmas - 2.4 pounds and even lost an extra .1!  I really am enjoying PointsPlus.

As far as breakfast is concerned.  I actually found a store brand lite English muffin that is only 2 points, I eat that with four egg whites (one point), a piece of WW cheese (1 point) and one thin slice of Canadian bacon (the type I use is 0 points for one piece) for a four point breakfast.  It takes like a WW friendly Egg McMuffin - without the yoke of course.  I call it my Fake McMuffin!  LOL!!!!


----------



## mrzrich

Congrats to all the LOSERS!

Last night I was VERY hungry when I got home.  I ate alot of snacky garbage, but counted it all.  As I put my head on my pillow before going to sleep it hit me!  I DIDN'T EAT ANY FRUIT ALL DAY!  DUH!!!!!  Thats why I was so hungry.  Usually I eat a some fruit with breakfast, some fruit with lunch, and an orange of 2 clementines at around 3 PM.  Yeasterday was crazy at work and I shoveled down lunch and never stopped for my 3 PM snack!


----------



## mrzrich

It takes like a WW friendly Egg McMuffin - without the yoke of course.  I call it my Fake McMuffin!  LOL!!!![/QUOTE said:
			
		

> I call mine an Egg Mc Bluffin.  (Get it? Bluffing?  HA! HA!)


----------



## brookelizabeth

Down 1.6!!!!   I weigh myself everyday at home and I've been UP allllllllll week, except the day it matters! YES!


----------



## brookelizabeth

I love the egg sandwich names.


----------



## sjms71

brookelizabeth said:


> Down 1.6!!!!   I weigh myself everyday at home and I've been UP allllllllll week, except the day it matters! YES!



Good job!


----------



## TheDisneyGirl02

mrzrich said:


> I call mine an Egg Mc Bluffin.  (Get it? Bluffing?  HA! HA!)



I love it!!!!!


----------



## shinysparklybubbles

I just signed up to do WW online. I plan on starting Monday. I wanted the weekend to shop and plan out my meals. I need to lose my baby weight (umm I have a 2 year old ) and all the weight I gained after I stopped pumping. I have a long road ahead of me!!


----------



## robinb

Whoo-double-hoo!  It was a latte day for me!  I have no idea how it happened, between consuming all my weekly points by Tuesday and eating pizza on Wednesday and Thursday, but somehow I managed to lose .6 lbs.

Double skinny sugar free vanilla latte.  M-M-Good.


----------



## Sandi

robinb said:


> Whoo-double-hoo!  It was a latte day for me!  I have no idea how it happened, between consuming all my weekly points by Tuesday and eating pizza on Wednesday and Thursday, but somehow I managed to lose .6 lbs.
> 
> Double skinny sugar free vanilla latte.  M-M-Good.



Yea Robin!  You did good with your pizza because you thought it through.  The whole idea is to be able to eat real food in the real world and you are living proof it works.  Congratulations.


----------



## k_null81

robinb said:


> Whoo-double-hoo!  It was a latte day for me!  I have no idea how it happened, between consuming all my weekly points by Tuesday and eating pizza on Wednesday and Thursday, but somehow I managed to lose .6 lbs.
> 
> Double skinny sugar free vanilla latte.  M-M-Good.



Awesome!  Congrats.....I'm hoping for one of those moments tomorrow myself...I really really need to get back on it...since the holidays and being sick almost 2 weeks and finally feeling better this past weekend I have seemed to thrown my weight loss out the window and I have roughly about 10 more lbs to goal!  Ugh....I need to find will power once again....

Again Congrats on the loss!


----------



## dis-happy

Woo-hoo!  Sounds like we have a lot of losers this week!  Looking forward to next week when the scale is even lower.

I love the WW on-line weight tracker----today I got a big yellow star and the words "you've lost 5 lbs!".  Feels so good.

Off to exercise last mad this coming week.  It's been so cold and yucky out but finally starting to warm up enough to go outside and walk.  I can only handle the ellipitical for so long.


----------



## sjms71

shinysparklybubbles said:


> I just signed up to do WW online. I plan on starting Monday. I wanted the weekend to shop and plan out my meals. I need to lose my baby weight (umm I have a 2 year old ) and all the weight I gained after I stopped pumping. I have a long road ahead of me!!



Welcome!!  Good luck!



robinb said:


> Whoo-double-hoo!  It was a latte day for me!  I have no idea how it happened, between consuming all my weekly points by Tuesday and eating pizza on Wednesday and Thursday, but somehow I managed to lose .6 lbs.
> 
> Double skinny sugar free vanilla latte.  M-M-Good.



 You go girl!!!  Good for you!!



k_null81 said:


> Awesome!  Congrats.....I'm hoping for one of those moments tomorrow myself...I really really need to get back on it...since the holidays and being sick almost 2 weeks and finally feeling better this past weekend I have seemed to thrown my weight loss out the window and I have roughly about 10 more lbs to goal!  Ugh....I need to find will power once again....
> 
> Again Congrats on the loss!


  I hear ya, I have managed to get throught the last 2 months with staying the same weight and I was going through the WW motions but in a cloud and lately feeling like exercising and counting points was a chore.  However, I woke up today and I feel like the cloud has lifted .  You can do it, just find your focus again and press forward!!



dis-happy said:


> I love the WW on-line weight tracker----today I got a big yellow star and the words "you've lost 5 lbs!".  Feels so good



 good job on the 5 lber!


----------



## PrincessToozie

Hi Everyone!  I started WW on January 4th....Tuesday was my first weigh in and I lost 3 pounds!   Alot more to go but I am happy with my weekly victories....I tend to get discouraged thinking of the big picture!  lol Looking forward to the next time we go to Disney and I dont have to be self conscience about the plane ride and all the rides!!!


----------



## sjms71

PrincessToozie said:


> Hi Everyone!  I started WW on January 4th....Tuesday was my first weigh in and I lost 3 pounds!   Alot more to go but I am happy with my weekly victories....I tend to get discouraged thinking of the big picture!  lol Looking forward to the next time we go to Disney and I dont have to be self conscience about the plane ride and all the rides!!!



 Welcome and congrats on the first 3lbs .  The first thing you need to do is erase that "big picture" from your head.  Work on your first 5lbs (you're almost there) then 5%, 10% the next thing you know is you're down 20lbs.  Just set small goals and before you know it the "big picture" isn't so big anymore .  Good luck.


----------



## OhdahLolly

Alright ladies, I need some of those losing vibes! Between this wi, and the one before, I am up 2 pounds. 

I know why. For some reason I like to track in "my head". Does anyone else do this? Try to keep a mental tally??


----------



## Sandi

OhdahLolly said:


> Alright ladies, I need some of those losing vibes! Between this wi, and the one before, I am up 2 pounds.
> 
> I know why. For some reason I like to track in "my head". Does anyone else do this? Try to keep a mental tally??



Oooh, tracking in your head doesn't work.  If you bite it, write it; nibble it, scribble it; drink it, ink it.  My "head" lies to me; my writing does not.  You will find it makes a HUGE difference.  Track only on the days you want to lose.

Today is a fresh start.  Now treat yourself right.


----------



## Twingle

GREAT JOB - ya big losers 

Down another .4 this week - inching ever closer to my 5% goal!

Hope everyone has a fantastic weekend!


----------



## brookelizabeth

I used to track in my head.

Then I gained 30 pounds and here I am, tracking again...and loosing again!  My meals haven't changed much since I was on WW previously, but my portion sizes and balance have.

You can do this - track, track, track!


----------



## sjms71

OhdahLolly said:


> Alright ladies, I need some of those losing vibes! Between this wi, and the one before, I am up 2 pounds.
> 
> I know why. For some reason I like to track in "my head". Does anyone else do this? Try to keep a mental tally??





Sandi said:


> Oooh, tracking in your head doesn't work.  If you bite it, write it; nibble it, scribble it; drink it, ink it.  My "head" lies to me; my writing does not.  You will find it makes a HUGE difference.  Track only on the days you want to lose.
> 
> Today is a fresh start.  Now treat yourself right.



 EXACTLY what Sandi said 



Twingle said:


> GREAT JOB - ya big losers
> 
> Down another .4 this week - inching ever closer to my 5% goal!
> 
> Hope everyone has a fantastic weekend!



 Good job!!


----------



## vavalynn2

brookelizabeth said:


> So sorry to hear about your cat!  I hope things improve.
> 
> As for the pizza tour--I would do it!   Apparently an average of NYC slices were done and it averages out to 7 points for a plain slice according to what I could find online.  There is huge debate about it on the WW boards, some people saying a slice is more 10 or 12 - but a friend of mine said her WW leader (I do online only) said 7 points, so that's what I've been counting.  Perhaps you could eat only half of each slice in attempts to save?  I hope you have lots of weekly!  Plus, if they have you walk a lot, count those steps!  NYC is full of stairs and walking, so you might be able to earn some APs.



We found out more about the cat today- his thyroid and immune system need to be regulated. The vet is sure this can happen through his diet, so it looks that that is good news.

5 slices of pizza x 7 points=

I will weight in tomorrow morning before we take off so hopefully that will be motivation to eat half slices of pizza.  I currently have plenty of weekly points, but do I get new ones on weigh in day?  I am hoping for another loss.  I have had one for the past three weeks and it has been great. 

Losers, keep it up!  

Happy weekend!


----------



## Sandi

vavalynn2 said:


> We found out more about the cat today- his thyroid and immune system need to be regulated. The vet is sure this can happen through his diet, so it looks that that is good news.
> 
> 5 slices of pizza x 7 points=
> 
> I will weight in tomorrow morning before we take off so hopefully that will be motivation to eat half slices of pizza.  I currently have plenty of weekly points, but do I get new ones on weigh in day?  I am hoping for another loss.  I have had one for the past three weeks and it has been great.
> 
> Losers, keep it up!
> 
> Happy weekend!




Good news on your cat.

The weekly points expire each week.  You cannot carry them over.  You get a new set of 49 points to use each week, but they do not accumulate.  You use them or lose them.

Good luck in the city!


----------



## DisneyMOM09

Do you have a problem weighing yourself everyday? I can't seem to stay away from my darn scale. It taunts me... come see if you lost anything? I am an online subscriber so I weigh myself in rather than going to a meeting and having an official weigh in. I only input the weight on my official weigh in day, but I can't see to stop weighing myself everyday.


----------



## sjms71

DisneyMOM09 said:


> Do you have a problem weighing yourself everyday? I can't seem to stay away from my darn scale. It taunts me... come see if you lost anything? I am an online subscriber so I weigh myself in rather than going to a meeting and having an official weigh in. I only input the weight on my official weigh in day, but I can't see to stop weighing myself everyday.



I weigh myself every morning.  I do attend meetings so it is what it is on weigh in day however, I can't seem to not get on the scale everyday either.  Now I don't weigh myself several times throughout the day, just once in the a.m.


----------



## mrzrich

DisneyMOM09 said:


> Do you have a problem weighing yourself everyday? I can't seem to stay away from my darn scale. It taunts me... come see if you lost anything? I am an online subscriber so I weigh myself in rather than going to a meeting and having an official weigh in. I only input the weight on my official weigh in day, but I can't see to stop weighing myself everyday.




Are you married?  Maybe you can have DH lock the scale in his trunk during the week.


----------



## disneymom3

sjms71 said:


> Welcome and congrats on the first 3lbs .  The first thing you need to do is *erase that "big picture" *from your head.  Work on your first 5lbs (you're almost there) then 5%, 10% the next thing you know is you're down 20lbs.  Just set small goals and before you know it the "big picture" isn't so big anymore .  Good luck.



I need that advice.  I have a LOT to lose.  LIke Biggest Loser, a lot.  It's really overwhelming and many days I feel like I don't even want to bother because I am afraid to try *again*.  I will concentrate on your suggestion.


----------



## sjms71

disneymom3 said:


> I need that advice.  I have a LOT to lose.  LIke Biggest Loser, a lot.  It's really overwhelming and many days I feel like I don't even want to bother because I am afraid to try *again*.  I will concentrate on your suggestion.



Try not to be overwhelmed right out of the gate.  I repeat this all the time on this thread but weight loss is less about what's around your waist and more about what's in your head, it's mostly mental.  You can do it, it won't be easy and you probably will fall occasionally, but pick yourself up and get back into the game.  We have a lot of people on here that have lost a lot of weight some still going and some lifetimers.  Surround yourself with as much support as you can.  We are all here for you !


----------



## gypsydoodlebug

Hi, all. I just started WW online today. I lost 60 lbs. on WW for my wedding in 2001, had DD in 2003, lost 60 again, went on fertility drugs and gained a bunch. I need it off NOW.

I am managing editor of a national foodservice magazine, so food is LITERALLY my job -- just yesterday I was cooking for a photo shoot and made four pizzas, a panini and garlic knots. We also own a tradeshow in Vegas every year with a huge show floor and TWO food competitions ... There is a LOT of food around. I also travel every other month to profile restaurants and that requires eating. I did it in 2004-2005, though, so none of this is an excuse NOT to do it.

Day one, and I have 8 points left. Let's do this.


----------



## gypsydoodlebug

vavalynn2 said:


> For my weekend-
> What would you do......  in the fall I booked Scott's Pizza tour of NY
> http://www.scottspizzatours.com/
> for this weekend for when I am visiting a friend in the city. We have waited four months for this.   I love pizza and NY and seemed like a cool thing.  At each pizzaria you get a slice- and there are 5 stops!  I suppose if I ate nothing else all day.  Tickets are nonrefundable.  This wasn't such a good idea.



Just saw your post ... I know Scott personally and you won't be disappointed in the tour. He's fantastic and just the sweetest guy (he carries a water testing kit to test the NYC H20). Just don't eat ALLLL the pizza. (Pizza is LITERALLY my job ... I'm right there with you!)


----------



## mrzrich

disneymom3 said:


> I need that advice.  I have a LOT to lose.  LIke Biggest Loser, a lot.  It's really overwhelming and many days I feel like I don't even want to bother because I am afraid to try *again*.  I will concentrate on your suggestion.



When I started WW last April I had over 100 pounds to lose.  I couldn't face that number. Instead,  I think of it as losing 1 lb -  107 times.  Somehow I can handle it better when I think about it like that.

I decided to take it in small obtainable short term goals.  5 lbs , 10 lbs, 5 %, 10 %, etc. When I reach one of my goals I treat myself with a non food reward.  (New running shoes, a WW food scale, new bras, new clothes, etc)  I try to think of it in a simpler way.  

The most important thing that has made this time different then all the rest is "KEEP MOVING FOWARD"  even if I know I have a gain, I still go to my meeting.    I started WW April 2010 with 5 other women from work.  In the first few weeks 3 of them had dropped out. By the 3rd month the other 2 stopped coming as well.  Now at work they all look at me and remark on the 53 pounds I 've lost.  I want to shake them and say "IF YOU HADN"T QUIT, YOU'D HAVE LOST A LOT BY NOW TOO!"  Just Don't Quit!  Thats the most important advice I can give anyone.  If you over eat, just forgive yourself and move on.

In the past if I binged, I would just keep bingeing and quit.  Now if I fall off the wagon, I track what I ate and I get back on program immediately.  Often times by tracking I realize that what I thought was a big binge was actually within my weekly points.  I just try to be good the rest of the week.  If I do gain, I don't beat myself up, I just try harder the next week.

Here on this thread a favorite saying we share with one another to celebrate our small losses is :
*.2 pounds is a stick of butter off my hips!​*


----------



## brookelizabeth

Have I mentioned I LOVE this thread!!!!!  SO MOTIVATING!  Thank you friends!!!! 



vavalynn2 said:


> We found out more about the cat today- his thyroid and immune system need to be regulated. The vet is sure this can happen through his diet, so it looks that that is good news.
> 
> 5 slices of pizza x 7 points=
> 
> I will weight in tomorrow morning before we take off so hopefully that will be motivation to eat half slices of pizza.  I currently have plenty of weekly points, but do I get new ones on weigh in day?  I am hoping for another loss.  I have had one for the past three weeks and it has been great.
> 
> Losers, keep it up!
> 
> Happy weekend!



So glad to hear that about your cat - that is very good news!

You do get new weeklies on WI day, 49, it all starts over.



DisneyMOM09 said:


> Do you have a problem weighing yourself everyday? I can't seem to stay away from my darn scale. It taunts me... come see if you lost anything? I am an online subscriber so I weigh myself in rather than going to a meeting and having an official weigh in. I only input the weight on my official weigh in day, but I can't see to stop weighing myself everyday.



I weigh myself everyday too, but it's a motivator for me.  Even when it shows a gain I think, "I gotta work out today." or the like.  If it was discouraging, I wouldn't do it though (or try to wean myself. )



disneymom3 said:


> I need that advice.  I have a LOT to lose.  LIke Biggest Loser, a lot.  It's really overwhelming and many days I feel like I don't even want to bother because I am afraid to try *again*.  I will concentrate on your suggestion.



This thread is full of great motivation and wise words.  You can do this!!! WW is a great program because it lets you LIVE.  You can still eat the things you enjoy, just with balance.  It totally is a mental game.  You will start to feel more in control of your body and yourself, which is a fantastic feeling. 



gypsydoodlebug said:


> Just saw your post ... I know Scott personally and you won't be disappointed in the tour. He's fantastic and just the sweetest guy (he carries a water testing kit to test the NYC H20). Just don't eat ALLLL the pizza. (Pizza is LITERALLY my job ... I'm right there with you!)



You have a very cool job.

And a very hard one! Welcome!



mrzrich said:


> I decided to take it in small obtainable short term goals.  5 lbs , 10 lbs, 5 %, 10 %, etc. When I reach one of my goals I treat myself with a non food reward.  (New running shoes, a WW food scale, new bras, new clothes, etc)  I try to think of it in a simpler way.
> 
> The most important thing that has made this time different then all the rest is "KEEP MOVING FOWARD"  even if I know I have a gain, I still go to my meeting.    I started WW April 2010 with 5 other women from work.  In the first few weeks 3 of them had dropped out. By the 3rd month the other 2 stopped coming as well.  Now at work they all look at me and remark on the 53 pounds I 've lost.  I want to shake them and say "IF YOU HADN"T QUIT, YOU'D HAVE LOST A LOT BY NOW TOO!"  Just Don't Quit!  Thats the most important advice I can give anyone.  If you over eat, just forgive yourself and move on.
> 
> In the past if I binged, I would just keep bingeing and quit.  Now if I fall off the wagon, I track what I ate and I get back on program immediately.  Often times by tracking I realize that what I thought was a big binge was actually within my weekly points.  I just try to be good the rest of the week.  If I do gain, I don't beat myself up, I just try harder the next week.
> 
> Here on this thread a favorite saying we share with one another to celebrate our small losses is :
> *.2 pounds is a stick of butter off my hips!​*



Thank you, thank you, thank you for these awesome words.  YOU ARE INSPIRING!  That's just it.  Fall down, but GET UP.  Ah, I love it.  Very motivating!

I binged tonight.  But I planned it.  And like you said, I thought I might have gone over my weeklies, but I didn't.  I still have 24 left!  My stomach sure has shrunk.  DH and I got a meal we usually do (it feeds 2) and we had leftovers, enough for 2 lunches!


----------



## vavalynn2

gypsydoodlebug said:


> Just saw your post ... I know Scott personally and you won't be disappointed in the tour. He's fantastic and just the sweetest guy (he carries a water testing kit to test the NYC H20). Just don't eat ALLLL the pizza. (Pizza is LITERALLY my job ... I'm right there with you!)



Awesome! We saw his tour on the travel channel a few years ago and I made a note to try it one day.  The past two times he was booked, so we were glad he had some openings for a frigid day in January.

Thanks again for your kind wishes for our kitty.  Looks like as long as we buy special food and supplements he will get better and remain better over time.

*But this morning is weigh in day.....*  Down 1.4 lbs!!
I started Weight Watchers 10/26/10 and am down a total of 14lbs total.  
Only 36 lbs more to go.

This thread is helping me stay on track- so thank's everyone!

This morning my points were reevaluated and went from 31 to 30.  Also, I received my new set of weekly points that I don't really want but we will see how the pizza tour goes.

Have a good day!


----------



## LoraJ

Hi all!

I just signed up for the online program. I have done every diet you can think of and I always do really well and lose most of the weight but of course I can never maintain and end up gaining everything back plus 10lbs each time. Sigh.

So here I go again. I tried WW for a few months once but found the point tracking to be difficult, but the new program and tools seem to be much easier now. 

My biggest hurdle will be lunch at work. That kills my points every day. We have a cafeteria at work and there aren't that many great options to choose from. I think I may start bringing in some lean cuisines or something. I am not big on packed lunches.


----------



## dis-happy

LoraJ said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I just signed up for the online program. I have done every diet you can think of and I always do really well and lose most of the weight but of course I can never maintain and end up gaining everything back plus 10lbs each time. Sigh.
> 
> So here I go again. I tried WW for a few months once but found the point tracking to be difficult, but the new program and tools seem to be much easier now.
> 
> My biggest hurdle will be lunch at work. That kills my points every day. We have a cafeteria at work and there aren't that many great options to choose from. I think I may start bringing in some lean cuisines or something. I am not big on packed lunches.



I was at Target today (not a Super Target just a regular one that has a few groceries) and they had WW Frozen Meals on sale----$2. or less for each one, plus one box had a $3. coupon attached.  Maybe that will help your lunches.

One thing though: the points listed on the front of the boxes is from the old points system.  You'll have to go online to the WW website to see what the Points Plus value is.

HTH.  Good luck!!!


----------



## dis-happy

vavalynn2 said:


> *But this morning is weigh in day.....*  Down 1.4 lbs!!
> I started Weight Watchers 10/26/10 and am down a total of 14lbs total.
> Only 36 lbs more to go.



That is great!!!!  I sooo hope that in 6 weeks I can say I've lost 12 or 14 lbs.  Enjoy the tour, it sounds fantastic!


----------



## sjms71

vavalynn2 said:


> *But this morning is weigh in day.....*  Down 1.4 lbs!!
> I started Weight Watchers 10/26/10 and am down a total of 14lbs total.
> Only 36 lbs more to go.
> 
> This thread is helping me stay on track- so thank's everyone!
> 
> This morning my points were reevaluated and went from 31 to 30.  Also, I received my new set of weekly points that I don't really want but we will see how the pizza tour goes.
> 
> Have a good day!



 awesome 1.4!



LoraJ said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I just signed up for the online program. I have done every diet you can think of and I always do really well and lose most of the weight but of course I can never maintain and end up gaining everything back plus 10lbs each time. Sigh.
> 
> So here I go again. I tried WW for a few months once but found the point tracking to be difficult, but the new program and tools seem to be much easier now.
> 
> My biggest hurdle will be lunch at work. That kills my points every day. We have a cafeteria at work and there aren't that many great options to choose from. I think I may start bringing in some lean cuisines or something. I am not big on packed lunches.



Welcome!  psst, let me tell ya a little secret WW isn't a diet it's a lifestyle change .  Good luck, I'm a SAHM mom so I don't struggle with work and lunches.  But I would say plan, plan, plan.  Make some stuff on the weekends and freeze or refrigerate it.  Just watch the sodium on the prepackaged stuff it tends to be a high.


----------



## sjms71

dis-happy said:


> I was at Target today (not a Super Target just a regular one that has a few groceries) and they had WW Frozen Meals on sale----$2. or less for each one, plus one box had a $3. coupon attached.  Maybe that will help your lunches.
> 
> One thing though: the points listed on the front of the boxes is from the old points system.  You'll have to go online to the WW website to see what the Points Plus value is.
> 
> HTH.  Good luck!!!



Ooo, this post just reminded me.  I was at super walmart yesterday and started to see pointsplus products.  They have a blue look to them, I saw the english muffins and coffee cakes.


----------



## LoraJ

dis-happy said:


> I was at Target today (not a Super Target just a regular one that has a few groceries) and they had WW Frozen Meals on sale----$2. or less for each one, plus one box had a $3. coupon attached.  Maybe that will help your lunches.
> 
> One thing though: the points listed on the front of the boxes is from the old points system.  You'll have to go online to the WW website to see what the Points Plus value is.
> 
> HTH.  Good luck!!!



Thanks for the tip. I was actually at a different store today and grabbed some smart ones and and lean cuisines. I didn't realize the point difference until I got home. not too much of a difference. I can log into the mobile WW site on my Droid to track food and calculate points. Should try that next time.

I am actually thinking maybe sandwiches would be good for a week. Maybe a little turkey and turkey pepperoni and then load it up with 0 point stuff.


----------



## LoraJ

double post!


----------



## PrincessToozie

Me and my husband went to Subway for lunch today and I thought I was doing good....6 inch wheat with sweet onion Chicken teriyaki, lettuce, tomato, pickles and olives....I get home look up the points and the sweet onion chicken teriyaki is 10 points and the bread is 5 and the sauce is 1 point.  Can someone tell me if the listing under sandwiches is just for the meat or chicken and NOT the bread?  It was so good, but not for 16 of my points!!


----------



## MaryAz

k_null81 said:


> So I weighhed in this past Saturday and I'm down exactly 3lbs!  Can't get to excited about that though since I was sick at least 10 days so that weight lost was due to a loss of appetite.  But it's back in full force now.    Also today was my 1st day back to exercise since I got sick.  It was nearly 2 weeks since I stepped foot on the treadmill and I was extremely nervous today to see how far I set myself back since I do interval training.  I'm happy to report I did better then I thought!  I ended up running 20 of the 35 minutes.  Not bad for being out of commission so long.
> 
> I roughly have 10 more pounds to lose and I have a feeling the last 10 is going to be a struggle.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good week!



I also have 10lb to go and am very nervous!!


----------



## MaryAz

DisneyMOM09 said:


> Hi gys, I am new to this thread. I joined WW last Thursday. I am excited to see a ww thread on one of my favorite websites. I am doing WW online, I am a stay at home,homeschooling mom of 2. I gained my weight when I got pregnant with my second child and have been trying to lose it for 4 years now. After the birth of my first child I went back to work and the weight fell off, after my second child I became a SAHM and I have not been able to get the weight off. I am excited to finally find something that works! I lost .6 my first 'week" and am off to a good start this week. I look forward to getting to know all of you!



Welcxome!!! I see we will be in WDW at the same time!!


----------



## MaryAz

DisneyMOM09 said:


> Do you have a problem weighing yourself everyday? I can't seem to stay away from my darn scale. It taunts me... come see if you lost anything? I am an online subscriber so I weigh myself in rather than going to a meeting and having an official weigh in. I only input the weight on my official weigh in day, but I can't see to stop weighing myself everyday.



yep, sometimes I even weigh at night to see what I have lost by morning. My Hubby has threatened to hide the scale!!


----------



## MaryAz

Weigh in day, down 3lb!!! Oh my goodness. I am shocked. Since starting on 1/1 I am down 4.8-almost to 5!!! 10lbs to my goal!!


----------



## MaryAz

PrincessToozie said:


> Me and my husband went to Subway for lunch today and I thought I was doing good....6 inch wheat with sweet onion Chicken teriyaki, lettuce, tomato, pickles and olives....I get home look up the points and the sweet onion chicken teriyaki is 10 points and the bread is 5 and the sauce is 1 point.  Can someone tell me if the listing under sandwiches is just for the meat or chicken and NOT the bread?  It was so good, but not for 16 of my points!!



The 10 points should be for the whole sandwich!!! The sause is an extra point. Much more reasonable than 16!! I usually get the turkey and ham for 8 then the sweet onion sause for 1. I  Subway


----------



## PrincessToozie

MaryAz said:


> The 10 points should be for the whole sandwich!!! The sause is an extra point. Much more reasonable than 16!! I usually get the turkey and ham for 8 then the sweet onion sause for 1. I  Subway



I thought so too Mary!  I am just goin to put the 10 points for the sandwich!!  Next time I am goin to try and do without the sauce....its just as yummy!


----------



## gypsydoodlebug

Just FYI we made the SLOW COOKER CHEESEBURGER SOUP tonight. We topped it with chopped Romaine lettuce and just a bit of chips. (I added a little bit of hot sauce and ketchup). It was pretty good. I'll definitely make it again since the kiddo raved about it.


----------



## ashenbiez

hey everyone! i'm alive, i swear!! 

had a migraine this week, and that tends to take me out for a few days. bleh.

haven't been good about tracking this week... partly because of feeling under the weather. also went to a hockey game and pigged out and had a few beers. didn't even WANT to see how many points that was  yikes!!

not expecting much for my weigh in tomorrow.
been STARVING all week too, partly because i haven't been eating as much, and partly because of PMS. I'm a huge snacker/craver during this and its KILLING me. but i'll just have to muddle through and deal with the consequences when its over. so long as i don't gain EVERYTHING back, it'll just be a learning experience 

welcome to all the newbies! good luck!! and congrats to everyone who saw those negatives on the scale this week! i'm so glad i don't have a scale that does anything other than full pounds, or else i would obsess over every .1 of a pound haha 

OH! the most exciting news! I almost forgot!
WE'RE OFFICIALLY BOOKED FOR WDW IN MAY!
we're staying at Coronado Springs, since we'd rather get queen beds for free than pay for a king bed. haha we're cheap!


----------



## LoraJ

gypsydoodlebug said:


> Just FYI we made the SLOW COOKER CHEESEBURGER SOUP tonight. We topped it with chopped Romaine lettuce and just a bit of chips. (I added a little bit of hot sauce and ketchup). It was pretty good. I'll definitely make it again since the kiddo raved about it.



That looks good. Maybe I'll try it out sometime. I can see topping it off with some pico de gallo as well.

Tonight I made a recipe that I found on the laughing cow site, but I had to change it up a bit since I couldn't find the right flavored cheese. It was "Spicy Mac N Cheese." I used the garlic cheese instead and added some different spices but it came out pretty good. 
http://www.thelaughingcow.com/recip...dinner&calories=&post_type=recipe#result-1986

Adding in the cauliflower bulks it up a bunch while using less pasta than I would normally eat. Learning good strategies already.


----------



## shinysparklybubbles

Does crystal light count as water?

Thanks!


----------



## sjms71

ashenbiez said:


> hey everyone! i'm alive, i swear!!
> 
> had a migraine this week, and that tends to take me out for a few days. bleh.
> 
> haven't been good about tracking this week... partly because of feeling under the weather. also went to a hockey game and pigged out and had a few beers. didn't even WANT to see how many points that was  yikes!!
> 
> not expecting much for my weigh in tomorrow.
> been STARVING all week too, partly because i haven't been eating as much, and partly because of PMS. I'm a huge snacker/craver during this and its KILLING me. but i'll just have to muddle through and deal with the consequences when its over. so long as i don't gain EVERYTHING back, it'll just be a learning experience
> 
> welcome to all the newbies! good luck!! and congrats to everyone who saw those negatives on the scale this week! i'm so glad i don't have a scale that does anything other than full pounds, or else i would obsess over every .1 of a pound haha
> 
> OH! the most exciting news! I almost forgot!
> WE'RE OFFICIALLY BOOKED FOR WDW IN MAY!
> we're staying at Coronado Springs, since we'd rather get queen beds for free than pay for a king bed. haha we're cheap!



Hey Ash hun, sorry you haven't been feeling well.  I'm glad you are keeping a positive attitude though.  You will love CSR.  I just spent the day rearranging our Disney trip for March.  We were suppose to leave on March 3 (last day of free dining) but we are having a severe conflict.  So, we are leaving Saturday March 5 staying at POR for a week and then moving over to Caribbean Beach for the second week using our AP rate.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

sjms71 said:


> Hey Ash hun, sorry you haven't been feeling well.  I'm glad you are keeping a positive attitude though.  You will love CSR.  I just spent the day rearranging our Disney trip for March.  We were suppose to leave on March 3 (last day of free dining) but we are having a severe conflict.  So, we are leaving Saturday March 5 staying at POR for a week and then moving over to Caribbean Beach for the second week using our AP rate.



Oh, I wish I had your problem--no trip to Disney in my future....


----------



## sjms71

CdnBuzzFan said:


> Oh, I wish I had your problem--no trip to Disney in my future....



 Sorry, I know, we are very spoiled when it comes to vacations especially disney ones.  I wish you were going sometime soon.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

sjms71 said:


> Sorry, I know, we are very spoiled when it comes to vacations especially disney ones.  I wish you were going sometime soon.



This year, we will be vacationing in Nova Scotia.  That's where I'm from.  My sister is over in China at the moment.  She's been waiting for 5 years to adopt a baby and she's there with her now.  So we'll be going down to visit at some point in the summer to meet her.  Her first birthday is tomorrow.


----------



## sjms71

CdnBuzzFan said:


> This year, we will be vacationing in Nova Scotia.  That's where I'm from.  My sister is over in China at the moment.  She's been waiting for 5 years to adopt a baby and she's there with her now.  So we'll be going down to visit at some point in the summer to meet her.  Her first birthday is tomorrow.



That's so great. Congrats to your sister, any vacation is awesome.  Like I said we were having a scheduling conflict ( I know big problem ) so we opted out of free dining.  The kids were so upset.  So, we bought the dining plan with our AP room rate but not for the entire time and since we had to cancel that package DH said to extend it from 11-14 days and upgrade hotel  .  It will be busy as it is spring break, but the second week we will just relax by the pool and be casual about parks.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

sjms71 said:


> That's so great. Congrats to your sister, any vacation is awesome.  Like I said we were having a scheduling conflict ( I know big problem ) so we opted out of free dining.  The kids were so upset.  So, we bought the dining plan with our AP room rate but not for the entire time and since we had to cancel that package DH said to extend it from 11-14 days and upgrade hotel  .  It will be busy as it is spring break, but the second week we will just relax by the pool and be casual about parks.



The kids were upset about not getting free dining???   Have you ever gone without free dining before?  DH is thinking we wont get it next time (and who knows just when that may be?!)


----------



## brookelizabeth

CdnBuzzFan said:


> This year, we will be vacationing in Nova Scotia.  That's where I'm from.  My sister is over in China at the moment.  She's been waiting for 5 years to adopt a baby and she's there with her now.  So we'll be going down to visit at some point in the summer to meet her.  Her first birthday is tomorrow.



Congrats on the new addition to the family!!!  

We leave in 41 days for our Disney vacation - we are doing a two-weeker, I'm so, so, so excited!  BWV/BLT split.  I want to research a bit at the meals we plan to do so I can figure out a healthy, yet enjoyable, choice.  Any particular CS recommendations that anyone has for tasty and healthy?  We will be doing mostly CS.


----------



## sjms71

CdnBuzzFan said:


> The kids were upset about not getting free dining???   Have you ever gone without free dining before?  DH is thinking we wont get it next time (and who knows just when that may be?!)



Yes, my kids love the dining plan and they are skinny little runts too .  The thing is my DD has been on the "adult" dining plan for a few years.  My son's first time on the "adult" menu was just this past September and he loved getting steak and all kinds of stuff.  It was a waste cause he doesn't have a huge appetite but, he loved not getting mac and cheese or chicken nuggets. So, when we were canceling he was so upset.  So with our room discount we decided to buy it for part of our trip.  We have gone to disney without dining and or free dining.  But that is because it wasn't offered during those times we went.  This is the first time we will be going when it has been offered and we don't have it.  However, the price wasn't really that different with the AP discount.  I'm glad we are only doing it a few days anyway.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

brookelizabeth said:


> Congrats on the new addition to the family!!!
> 
> We leave in 41 days for our Disney vacation - we are doing a two-weeker, I'm so, so, so excited!  BWV/BLT split.  I want to research a bit at the meals we plan to do so I can figure out a healthy, yet enjoyable, choice.  Any particular CS recommendations that anyone has for tasty and healthy?  We will be doing mostly CS.



I can't really answer that one with any first hand knowledge.  I didn't exactly eat healthy while I was there in the September.  (Gained 8 pounds but we dont have to talk about that.)  Will you be doing most of your eating at all 4 parks or will you be eating at the resorts as well?  Knowing this may help us help you.


----------



## sjms71

brookelizabeth said:


> Congrats on the new addition to the family!!!
> 
> We leave in 41 days for our Disney vacation - we are doing a two-weeker, I'm so, so, so excited!  BWV/BLT split.  I want to research a bit at the meals we plan to do so I can figure out a healthy, yet enjoyable, choice.  Any particular CS recommendations that anyone has for tasty and healthy?  We will be doing mostly CS.



We have 46 days .  I tried to do good in September.  There are a lot of great salads but the dressing is already on.  It's a vinaigrette but who knows what the calories were.  Sunshine Seasons you can get rotisserie chicken and veggies and same with Cosmic Rays.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

brookelizabeth said:


> Congrats on the new addition to the family!!!
> 
> We leave in 41 days for our Disney vacation - we are doing a two-weeker, I'm so, so, so excited!  BWV/BLT split.  I want to research a bit at the meals we plan to do so I can figure out a healthy, yet enjoyable, choice.  Any particular CS recommendations that anyone has for tasty and healthy?  We will be doing mostly CS.



Does this website help at all...?  http://www.buildabettermousetrip.com/article-healthyfoodchoices.php


----------



## sjms71

CdnBuzzFan said:


> Does this website help at all...?  http://www.buildabettermousetrip.com/article-healthyfoodchoices.php



also, allearsnet.com they have menus for every place.


----------



## MaryAz

.  I just spent the day rearranging our Disney trip for March.  We were suppose to leave on March 3 (last day of free dining) but we are having a severe conflict.  So, we are leaving Saturday March 5 staying at POR for a week and then moving over to Caribbean Beach for the second week using our AP rate.[/QUOTE]

I think this means we will overlap. We are at Saratoga Mar 15-21st. 

I am very sad we are missing Brook by just days


----------



## mrzrich

PrincessToozie said:


> Me and my husband went to Subway for lunch today and I thought I was doing good....6 inch wheat with sweet onion Chicken teriyaki, lettuce, tomato, pickles and olives....I get home look up the points and the sweet onion chicken teriyaki is 10 points and the bread is 5 and the sauce is 1 point.  Can someone tell me if the listing under sandwiches is just for the meat or chicken and NOT the bread?  It was so good, but not for 16 of my points!!



The points for the Subway sandwiches INCLUDE 6 inch wheat bread.  They give you the points values for all the breads separately so that you can figure out custom sandwiches



shinysparklybubbles said:


> Does crystal light count as water?



The GHC is for 6 eight oz glasses of Liquid.  So yes, your crystal light counts.



CdnBuzzFan said:


> This year, we will be vacationing in Nova Scotia.  That's where I'm from.  My sister is over in China at the moment.  She's been waiting for 5 years to adopt a baby and she's there with her now.  So we'll be going down to visit at some point in the summer to meet her.  Her first birthday is tomorrow.



Congratulations on your new Neice!



brookelizabeth said:


> We leave in 41 days for our Disney vacation - we are doing a two-weeker, I'm so, so, so excited!  BWV/BLT split.  I want to research a bit at the meals we plan to do so I can figure out a healthy, yet enjoyable, choice.  Any particular CS recommendations that anyone has for tasty and healthy?  We will be doing mostly CS.



Do you have a person in your family that you can share some of your meals with?  DH and I like to split some of our favorites so we get to taste our favorites, but keep the portion sizes down.  We especially love to do this at the Tangierine Cafe in Morocco.  

We also like Sunshine seasons Food Court in Epcot. 

In MK we like Cosmic Rays.  We either split a Rotiserie Chicken or a turkey wrap.  You can bulk up the wraps at the toppings bar.

AK we like Flame Tree.  We do get a serving of ribs which we share. (2 ribs each)  BUT we also get the Fruit plate.  Its really yummy!  Sometimes we stop and get the fruit plate a snack during the day.

At DHS we actually like to go to the Brown Derby and share a Cobb Salad.  Its HUGE!  Its not exactly a DIET salad, but its really good.  Its not a CS, but its usually pretty empty in there during the afternoon.  And since we split the salad, the bill is usually LESS than a CS.


----------



## mrzrich

For those of you who have lost a lot, do you have issues with skinny people who are used to you being fat?  Like their self esteem is damaged because you aren't their "Fat Friend" anymore?  

There is a lady at work who keeps telling me that I've lost enough, she says "You don't want to get too skinny".  I'm not even half way to goal yet.  

But this lady isn't the real issue, I can CHOOSE not to assiciate with her.  

MY MOTHER is a bigger issue.  My mom has always been thin.  In her 20s she was a size 6, in her 40's an 8, 50's a 10, 60's a 12 an now in her 70's she's crept to a 14.  She's always been one who can eat whatever she wants, but now meds and natural body changes are effecting her weight.  BUT she always had ME the FAT DAUGHTER.  Size 24.  In family pictures, I was the fat one. KWIM?

So tonight we went to JC Penny because 53 lbs later, I look ridiculous in my size 24 jeans.  I went to the PLUS dept and picked out size 16 jeans.  I brought them in the dressing room with me.  When I came out with them in my hand she said 

"Are you gonna get them?"

I say no.

"Oh you need me to get you an 18?" She asks.

*No...I need to go look in the Misses Dept because I need a 14!* 

You would have thought I had just killed her puppy.  Her face dropped
"But...I'm a size 14."  She said in a defeated voice.

I didn't let her rain on my parade.  I went and picked out some size 14 jeans.  I cried tears of joy in that dressing room as I zipped them up.!

Last time I was a 14 was in 10th grade!


----------



## cepmom

mrzrich said:


> For those of you who have lost a lot, do you have issues with skinny people who are used to you being fat?  Like their self esteem is damaged because you aren't their "Fat Friend" anymore?
> 
> There is a lady at work who keeps telling me that I've lost enough, she says "You don't want to get too skinny".  I'm not even half way to goal yet.
> 
> But this lady isn't the real issue, I can CHOOSE not to assiciate with her.
> 
> MY MOTHER is a bigger issue.  My mom has always been thin.  In her 20s she was a size 6, in her 40's an 8, 50's a 10, 60's a 12 an now in her 70's she's crept to a 14.  She's always been one who can eat whatever she wants, but now meds and natural body changes are effecting her weight.  BUT she always had ME the FAT DAUGHTER.  Size 24.  In family pictures, I was the fat one. KWIM?
> 
> So tonight we went to JC Penny because 53 lbs later, I look ridiculous in my size 24 jeans.  I went to the PLUS dept and picked out size 16 jeans.  I brought them in the dressing room with me.  When I came out with them in my hand she said
> 
> "Are you gonna get them?"
> 
> I say no.
> 
> "Oh you need me to get you an 18?" She asks.
> 
> *No...I need to go look in the Misses Dept because I need a 14!*
> 
> You would have thought I had just killed her puppy.  Her face dropped
> "But...I'm a size 14."  She said in a defeated voice.
> 
> I didn't let her rain on my parade.  I went and picked out some size 14 jeans.  I cried tears of joy in that dressing room as I zipped them up.!
> 
> Last time I was a 14 was in 10th grade!



that's amazing! Good for you....it's a great feeling to get into a smaller size pants! What an accomplishment. 

I can sympathize somewhat about your Mother; my own mother was similar, although I never really was any bigger than she was. There was a time that I was the same size, or close to the same size she was. Then I joined WW and lost 30 lbs, got back to my pre-wedding weight and I never heard one compliment from her. I think she was jealous. She did join WW last week though and hopefully she will succeed in her weight loss journey.


----------



## ashenbiez

mrzrich said:


> For those of you who have lost a lot, do you have issues with skinny people who are used to you being fat?  Like their self esteem is damaged because you aren't their "Fat Friend" anymore?
> 
> There is a lady at work who keeps telling me that I've lost enough, she says "You don't want to get too skinny".  I'm not even half way to goal yet.
> 
> But this lady isn't the real issue, I can CHOOSE not to assiciate with her.
> 
> MY MOTHER is a bigger issue.  My mom has always been thin.  In her 20s she was a size 6, in her 40's an 8, 50's a 10, 60's a 12 an now in her 70's she's crept to a 14.  She's always been one who can eat whatever she wants, but now meds and natural body changes are effecting her weight.  BUT she always had ME the FAT DAUGHTER.  Size 24.  In family pictures, I was the fat one. KWIM?
> 
> So tonight we went to JC Penny because 53 lbs later, I look ridiculous in my size 24 jeans.  I went to the PLUS dept and picked out size 16 jeans.  I brought them in the dressing room with me.  When I came out with them in my hand she said
> 
> "Are you gonna get them?"
> 
> I say no.
> 
> "Oh you need me to get you an 18?" She asks.
> 
> *No...I need to go look in the Misses Dept because I need a 14!*
> 
> You would have thought I had just killed her puppy.  Her face dropped
> "But...I'm a size 14."  She said in a defeated voice.
> 
> I didn't let her rain on my parade.  I went and picked out some size 14 jeans.  I cried tears of joy in that dressing room as I zipped them up.!
> 
> Last time I was a 14 was in 10th grade!



I just got a major warm fuzzy feeling for you for this victory! Sorry your mom isn't being more supportive, but good for you for celebrating and enjoying it rather than letting her get you down!! <3
  CONGRATS!


----------



## ashenbiez

sjms71 said:


> Hey Ash hun, sorry you haven't been feeling well.  I'm glad you are keeping a positive attitude though.  You will love CSR.  I just spent the day rearranging our Disney trip for March.  We were suppose to leave on March 3 (last day of free dining) but we are having a severe conflict.  So, we are leaving Saturday March 5 staying at POR for a week and then moving over to Caribbean Beach for the second week using our AP rate.



Thanks, Steph  
I'm SO excited for our trip. Just booked our anniversary dinner at Narcoosee's tonight!!! 
Had my heart set on California Grill (since I got the budget okay from my other half), but they were booked and after whining in the DIS chat room, was convinced that Narcoosee's would be better anyways. hehe 

Super jealous of your big trip!! have fun!!


----------



## miflag1

I took my 3 year old son to Old Navy today to purchase him some new pants.  While we were there I decided to browse through the clearance racks.  I have always had to buy my pants online because my Old Navy doesn't sell plus sizes in the stores.  But today I picked up a pair of size 18 cordouroy (sp???) pants and THEY FIT!!!!!!!!!  AHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!  When I started WW in November I was wearing size 20 or 22 plus.  I know size isn't everything, but it sure felt good today! 

I'm new to this board and I haven't figured out how to reply to multiple people's posts, but to the person who said they have a ton to lose (like biggest loser) - so do I.  And I LOVED how someone said, "I have to lose 1pound - 107 times.  Well, I have 100 lbs to lose and I only have to lose 1 pound 85 more times   Great way to look at it!


----------



## mrzrich

miflag1 said:


> I'm new to this board and I haven't figured out how to reply to multiple people's posts, but to the person who said they have a ton to lose (like biggest loser) - so do I.  And I LOVED how someone said, "I have to lose 1pound - 107 times.  Well, I have 100 lbs to lose and I only have to lose 1 pound 85 more times   Great way to look at it!



Welcome to our group!  

Multi quoting is easy once you no how.  See the 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




 Button?

Now, see the button right next to it? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




As you are reading through the thread, if you see something you want to reply to, press the 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  It will turn red.  Then when you are all done reading through the posts, post a reply 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  When your reply window opens, all the quotes will be sitting there waiting for you.


----------



## DisneyMOM09

Well today is my second weigh in day and I am ..... down 3 lbs!!!! 
I'm so excited! It's working!!!! Woohoo! 
Okay thanks for reading my little victory dance! Congratulations to the of you who have found a new size pants! I know it must feel great and I can't wait to have to buy myself some new pants too. You all are inspiring to me! I enjoy coming to this thread and reading about everyone's success and even your difficulties, because it is nice to know there are people just like me out there and you all are doing it and doing it well! 
On another note I see that I will be in Disney at the same time some of ya'll are also. We arrive on the 15th of March and head back home on the 22nd! Woohoo! My biggest worry is how am I going to resist those darn Mickey bars  while I am there!  The good news is we are going with my sister and her family and she just joined WW too, so we should be a good support to each other!


----------



## gypsydoodlebug

DisneyMOM09 said:


> My biggest worry is how am I going to resist those darn Mickey bars  while I am there!  The good news is we are going with my sister and her family and she just joined WW too, so we should be a good support to each other!



I started on Friday ... and we leave next Saturday for a week. I just chalk it up to the fact that it's a LOT of walking! I'm planning on drinking a TON of water, too -- especially before meals.


----------



## shinysparklybubbles

How do you guys try to divide your points? Today is my first day and I get 32 points. I guess it is just going to be trial and error until i find a balance that works so I don't end up with either no points by dinner or way too many.


----------



## sjms71

mrzrich said:


> For those of you who have lost a lot, do you have issues with skinny people who are used to you being fat?  Like their self esteem is damaged because you aren't their "Fat Friend" anymore?
> 
> There is a lady at work who keeps telling me that I've lost enough, she says "You don't want to get too skinny".  I'm not even half way to goal yet.
> 
> But this lady isn't the real issue, I can CHOOSE not to assiciate with her.
> 
> MY MOTHER is a bigger issue.  My mom has always been thin.  In her 20s she was a size 6, in her 40's an 8, 50's a 10, 60's a 12 an now in her 70's she's crept to a 14.  She's always been one who can eat whatever she wants, but now meds and natural body changes are effecting her weight.  BUT she always had ME the FAT DAUGHTER.  Size 24.  In family pictures, I was the fat one. KWIM?
> 
> So tonight we went to JC Penny because 53 lbs later, I look ridiculous in my size 24 jeans.  I went to the PLUS dept and picked out size 16 jeans.  I brought them in the dressing room with me.  When I came out with them in my hand she said
> 
> "Are you gonna get them?"
> 
> I say no.
> 
> "Oh you need me to get you an 18?" She asks.
> 
> *No...I need to go look in the Misses Dept because I need a 14!*
> 
> You would have thought I had just killed her puppy.  Her face dropped
> "But...I'm a size 14."  She said in a defeated voice.
> 
> I didn't let her rain on my parade.  I went and picked out some size 14 jeans.  I cried tears of joy in that dressing room as I zipped them up.!
> 
> Last time I was a 14 was in 10th grade!



 That is awesome!!!!  I have people try to sabotage me and I just won't let them do it.  Before you know it you'll be in single digits baby!


----------



## sjms71

ashenbiez said:


> Thanks, Steph
> I'm SO excited for our trip. Just booked our anniversary dinner at Narcoosee's tonight!!!
> Had my heart set on California Grill (since I got the budget okay from my other half), but they were booked and after whining in the DIS chat room, was convinced that Narcoosee's would be better anyways. hehe
> 
> Super jealous of your big trip!! have fun!!



Sounds so fun!!  If you really want CG keep trying something may open up.  I wish we could go for our anniversary ours is May 12, 14 years this year. 



miflag1 said:


> I took my 3 year old son to Old Navy today to purchase him some new pants.  While we were there I decided to browse through the clearance racks.  I have always had to buy my pants online because my Old Navy doesn't sell plus sizes in the stores.  But today I picked up a pair of size 18 cordouroy (sp???) pants and THEY FIT!!!!!!!!!  AHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!  When I started WW in November I was wearing size 20 or 22 plus.  I know size isn't everything, but it sure felt good today!
> 
> I'm new to this board and I haven't figured out how to reply to multiple people's posts, but to the person who said they have a ton to lose (like biggest loser) - so do I.  And I LOVED how someone said, "I have to lose 1pound - 107 times.  Well, I have 100 lbs to lose and I only have to lose 1 pound 85 more times   Great way to look at it!



Welcome, that's a great NSV (non scale victory)



DisneyMOM09 said:


> Well today is my second weigh in day and I am ..... down 3 lbs!!!!
> I'm so excited! It's working!!!! Woohoo!



 3lbs is great keep going



gypsydoodlebug said:


> I started on Friday ... and we leave next Saturday for a week. I just chalk it up to the fact that it's a LOT of walking! I'm planning on drinking a TON of water, too -- especially before meals.



Welcome, do the best you can when away. Just get right back in it when you get back.



shinysparklybubbles said:


> How do you guys try to divide your points? Today is my first day and I get 32 points. I guess it is just going to be trial and error until i find a balance that works so I don't end up with either no points by dinner or way too many.



It's different for everyone.  Some have a big breakfast, 10 pts, I usually use 5-7 for breakfast.  I average about 7pts a meal then the snacks.  One of my favorite snacks in 5 pts so leave enough room for that, yum.


----------



## Sandi

mrzrich said:


> For those of you who have lost a lot, do you have issues with skinny people who are used to you being fat?  Like their self esteem is damaged because you aren't their "Fat Friend" anymore?
> 
> There is a lady at work who keeps telling me that I've lost enough, she says "You don't want to get too skinny".  I'm not even half way to goal yet.
> 
> But this lady isn't the real issue, I can CHOOSE not to assiciate with her.
> 
> MY MOTHER is a bigger issue.  My mom has always been thin.  In her 20s she was a size 6, in her 40's an 8, 50's a 10, 60's a 12 an now in her 70's she's crept to a 14.  She's always been one who can eat whatever she wants, but now meds and natural body changes are effecting her weight.  BUT she always had ME the FAT DAUGHTER.  Size 24.  In family pictures, I was the fat one. KWIM?
> 
> So tonight we went to JC Penny because 53 lbs later, I look ridiculous in my size 24 jeans.  I went to the PLUS dept and picked out size 16 jeans.  I brought them in the dressing room with me.  When I came out with them in my hand she said
> 
> "Are you gonna get them?"
> 
> I say no.
> 
> "Oh you need me to get you an 18?" She asks.
> 
> *No...I need to go look in the Misses Dept because I need a 14!*
> 
> You would have thought I had just killed her puppy.  Her face dropped
> "But...I'm a size 14."  She said in a defeated voice.
> 
> I didn't let her rain on my parade.  I went and picked out some size 14 jeans.  I cried tears of joy in that dressing room as I zipped them up.!
> 
> Last time I was a 14 was in 10th grade!



Don't let your mom -- or anyone else -- get you down.  That is THEIR problem, not yours.  Sure, it would be great if everyone else would celebrate (or at least acknowledge) your successes with you, but not everyone is as NICE AS THE PEOPLE ON THIS THREAD.  When I need a boost up or some support, this is where I turn.  My Disboard friends.  

Yea for you!


----------



## Sandi

Well, it's really official now because I bought our flights for our Spring Break trip to WDW.  DD16 and I are going April 2 - 10 for her break.  (DH's break is in March, he's not a Disney guy, so. . .)  I also signed up for the backstage magic tour -- the 7 hour one that takes you behind the scenes.  As I told DH, it's the only good thing about DD growing up -- now that she is 16, we can do that tour.

Anyway, how does that tie into WW?  Well, we went to WDW Spring break 2010 and my Sister's family joined us.  BIL took many, many photos.  I was embarassed by how large I'd gotten.  Upon our return to the real world, I went back to WW.  It has taken since mid-April to lose a bit more than 25 pounds and I'm still working on the last 5 or so pounds.  DD16 has agreed to take a few photos at WDW and I hope to post (only for you guys) before and afters when we return from our WDW trip in April.

Thank you all for being here when I need you.


----------



## sjms71

Sandi said:


> Well, it's really official now because I bought our flights for our Spring Break trip to WDW.  DD16 and I are going April 2 - 10 for her break.  (DH's break is in March, he's not a Disney guy, so. . .)  I also signed up for the backstage magic tour -- the 7 hour one that takes you behind the scenes.  As I told DH, it's the only good thing about DD growing up -- now that she is 16, we can do that tour.
> 
> Anyway, how does that tie into WW?  Well, we went to WDW Spring break 2010 and my Sister's family joined us.  BIL took many, many photos.  I was embarassed by how large I'd gotten.  Upon our return to the real world, I went back to WW.  It has taken since mid-April to lose a bit more than 25 pounds and I'm still working on the last 5 or so pounds.  DD16 has agreed to take a few photos at WDW and I hope to post (only for you guys) before and afters when we return from our WDW trip in April.
> 
> Thank you all for being here when I need you.



I can't wait to see photos!!!  I've been wanting to do a behind the scenes tour when the kids are older. Sounds awsome.


----------



## Tinker_Belle

Hello! My name is Lisa.  I just re-joined Weight Watchers and was thrilled to find this thread.  

Currently, I have 50 pounds to lose and an eventful summer ahead of me.  DH and I are going wine tasting in Napa Valley in early July, then DS and I are bringing my parents to WDW in August for the start of free dining.  The challenge will be to lose the weight and keep it off for my brother's wedding which will be exactly 2 weeks after we return!

So far, I'm having some trouble remembering the changes with the new PP...so many foods have changed, and it is frustrating to have to look everything up.  My first weigh-in is Wednesday.

Thank you all so far for posting your inspirational stories.  I'm starting to feel like I can actually do it this time!


----------



## sjms71

Tinker_Belle said:


> Hello! My name is Lisa.  I just re-joined Weight Watchers and was thrilled to find this thread.
> 
> Currently, I have 50 pounds to lose and an eventful summer ahead of me.  DH and I are going wine tasting in Napa Valley in early July, then DS and I are bringing my parents to WDW in August for the start of free dining.  The challenge will be to lose the weight and keep it off for my brother's wedding which will be exactly 2 weeks after we return!
> 
> So far, I'm having some trouble remembering the changes with the new PP...so many foods have changed, and it is frustrating to have to look everything up.  My first weigh-in is Wednesday.
> 
> Thank you all so far for posting your inspirational stories.  I'm starting to feel like I can actually do it this time!



Welcome, Another Jersey Girl!! July is a beautiful time of year to go to the Napa Valley.  DH and I went in July, 16 years ago and he wasn't my hubby quite yet) but, the weather was perfect however, cool if you go down by the SF bay area.  Have fun and good luck.


----------



## Tinker_Belle

sjms71 said:


> Welcome, Another Jersey Girl!! July is a beautiful time of year to go to the Napa Valley.  DH and I went in July, 16 years ago and he wasn't my hubby quite yet) but, the weather was perfect however, cool if you go down by the SF bay area.  Have fun and good luck.



Thank you! BTW, I love your fitness ticker! Congrats on losing 57 pounds so far!


----------



## sjms71

Tinker_Belle said:


> Thank you! BTW, I love your fitness ticker! Congrats on losing 57 pounds so far!



Thanks!  I still have 14lbs to go and they are not coming off easy .  But not giving up.


----------



## Worfiedoodles

I am biting the bullet and attending my first WW meeting in person in years tonight. Wish me luck! 

I am pleased to report I had the best Half Marathon of my life at WDW! I finished in under 3 hours, which is a personal record for me. I did ok with food, some days better than others. I have a quick trip to NYC Wed. and Thurs., and then I can get back to my normal life. I really think going to meetings is going to be helpful to me. I am excited to learn the new Points Plus program, but nervous about that first weigh in. I never weigh myself at night, and I'm coming off vacation at WDW and  home, so I know this is not going to be pretty. Sigh. Nowhere to go but down, though!

Maria


----------



## Sandi

Worfiedoodles said:


> I am biting the bullet and attending my first WW meeting in person in years tonight. Wish me luck!
> 
> I am pleased to report I had the best Half Marathon of my life at WDW! I finished in under 3 hours, which is a personal record for me. I did ok with food, some days better than others. I have a quick trip to NYC Wed. and Thurs., and then I can get back to my normal life. I really think going to meetings is going to be helpful to me. I am excited to learn the new Points Plus program, but nervous about that first weigh in. I never weigh myself at night, and I'm coming off vacation at WDW and  home, so I know this is not going to be pretty. Sigh. Nowhere to go but down, though!
> 
> Maria



Congrats on your 1/2 Marathon PR and on committing to go back to WW meetings.  I hope you're able to find a meeting that works for you.  I had to try a few different times and days to find a leader and group that clicked for me.


----------



## sjms71

Worfiedoodles said:


> I am biting the bullet and attending my first WW meeting in person in years tonight. Wish me luck!
> 
> I am pleased to report I had the best Half Marathon of my life at WDW! I finished in under 3 hours, which is a personal record for me. I did ok with food, some days better than others. I have a quick trip to NYC Wed. and Thurs., and then I can get back to my normal life. I really think going to meetings is going to be helpful to me. I am excited to learn the new Points Plus program, but nervous about that first weigh in. I never weigh myself at night, and I'm coming off vacation at WDW and  home, so I know this is not going to be pretty. Sigh. Nowhere to go but down, though!
> 
> Maria



Hey Maria, good for you going back to meetings and Congrats on the 1/2.  The fact you are going to face the scale knowing the results may not be in your favor is a huge victory.  So, you should give yourself a pat on the back for that.


----------



## cbordelon97

Hi.  I recently joined WW and have lost 13 pounds since the first week of November.  It is less than what I wanted to lose in 2 months, but at least I LOST during the holidays.  Mondays are my weigh in days.  I hope to lose 30 more pounds before our next Disney trip at the end of May.  I am looking forward to reading and participating in this thread!


----------



## Worfiedoodles

Sandi said:


> Congrats on your 1/2 Marathon PR and on committing to go back to WW meetings.  I hope you're able to find a meeting that works for you.  I had to try a few different times and days to find a leader and group that clicked for me.



Thanks, and that is good advice -- I could also go Wed. nights, so if for some reason Monday isn't a good fit I have an option...



sjms71 said:


> Hey Maria, good for you going back to meetings and Congrats on the 1/2.  The fact you are going to face the scale knowing the results may not be in your favor is a huge victory.  So, you should give yourself a pat on the back for that.



It's weird, I should be more worried about going next week and not seeing a loss -- but I know that initial number is a reality check I've been avoiding. I also know I'm going to freak out when I see how much I have to lose to get to 10%... 

Thank you both so much for the support! I've got my husband taking me so I can't just decide not to go 

Maria


----------



## mrzrich

cbordelon97 said:


> Hi.  I recently joined WW and have lost 13 pounds since the first week of November.  It is less than what I wanted to lose in 2 months, but at least I LOST during the holidays.  Mondays are my weigh in days.  I hope to lose 30 more pounds before our next Disney trip at the end of May.  I am looking forward to reading and participating in this thread!



30 more pounds in Less than 20 weeks?  Thats pretty ambitious.  I'm not saying that it isn't do-able, but I don't want you to beat yourself up if it doesn't happen.  One of the main reasons people fail at weight loss is un realistic goals.  If you have lost 13 pound in the last 12 or so weeks, your average is about a pound a week.

You know your body better than I do.  For me, 15 to 20 lbs in that time frame is much more feasible.   It allows for a few slip ups along the way.  (Which DO happen, even to the best of us)


----------



## sjms71

Worfiedoodles said:


> Thanks, and that is good advice -- I could also go Wed. nights, so if for some reason Monday isn't a good fit I have an option...
> 
> 
> 
> It's weird, I should be more worried about going next week and not seeing a loss -- but I know that initial number is a reality check I've been avoiding. I also know I'm going to freak out when I see how much I have to lose to get to 10%...
> 
> Thank you both so much for the support! I've got my husband taking me so I can't just decide not to go
> 
> Maria



I know when I go away or have had a bad week and know I will gain, the build up is so stressfull but as soon as I weigh in and sit down at my meeting I feel 100% better.  I mean the weight is still there but, I just feel better.  I think for most of us in the past when we were on WW or some other plan as soon as it wasn't going our way we gave up.  I think now most of us after a stumble get right back on the program.  So, it's not so much about the gain but more about the committment to stick with it through good and bad .


----------



## brookelizabeth

CdnBuzzFan said:


> Will you be doing most of your eating at all 4 parks or will you be eating at the resorts as well?  Knowing this may help us help you.



We will be eating all over - usually lunch in a park and dinner can be anywhere.  We love to resort hop, so I'm open to anything! 



sjms71 said:


> We have 46 days .  I tried to do good in September.  There are a lot of great salads but the dressing is already on.  It's a vinaigrette but who knows what the calories were.  Sunshine Seasons you can get rotisserie chicken and veggies and same with Cosmic Rays.



Ah yes!  The rotisserie chicken!  That reminds me that I think Sunshine Seasons has quite a few healthy options. 



CdnBuzzFan said:


> Does this website help at all...?  http://www.buildabettermousetrip.com/article-healthyfoodchoices.php



Yes!  That is exactly like something I was looking for.  Perfect ideas.  Thank you!!!



MaryAz said:


> I think this means we will overlap. We are at Saratoga Mar 15-21st.
> 
> I am very sad we are missing Brook by just days



I am so bummed to be missing you, and your girls, Mary!!!  We miss each other by THREE days.   I would love to squeeze in a second trip this year, so we still have hopes for later this year maybe.



mrzrich said:


> Do you have a person in your family that you can share some of your meals with?  DH and I like to split some of our favorites so we get to taste our favorites, but keep the portion sizes down.  We especially love to do this at the Tangierine Cafe in Morocco.
> 
> We also like Sunshine seasons Food Court in Epcot.
> 
> In MK we like Cosmic Rays.  We either split a Rotiserie Chicken or a turkey wrap.  You can bulk up the wraps at the toppings bar.
> 
> AK we like Flame Tree.  We do get a serving of ribs which we share. (2 ribs each)  BUT we also get the Fruit plate.  Its really yummy!  Sometimes we stop and get the fruit plate a snack during the day.
> 
> At DHS we actually like to go to the Brown Derby and share a Cobb Salad.  Its HUGE!  Its not exactly a DIET salad, but its really good.  Its not a CS, but its usually pretty empty in there during the afternoon.  And since we split the salad, the bill is usually LESS than a CS.



This is great info!  Thank you!!!  Yes, I am thinking I will be able to split quite a few CS with my 3 year old, instead of buying him a kids meal and me a meal that I might not eat all of.   Good idea, I'll have to think about all that...

Thank you again to everyone for your tips!  You've given me some great ideas and much to think about. 



mrzrich said:


> "Are you gonna get them?"
> 
> I say no.
> 
> "Oh you need me to get you an 18?" She asks.
> 
> *No...I need to go look in the Misses Dept because I need a 14!*
> 
> You would have thought I had just killed her puppy.  Her face dropped
> "But...I'm a size 14."  She said in a defeated voice.



GOOD FOR YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I would have been incredibly hurt and MAD at my mother if she had that reaction toward my weight loss, you are a much better person than I!   A 14!  A 14!  YOU ROCK!  And what in the world is your mother going to do when you are SMALLER than her?!?! 



miflag1 said:


> I took my 3 year old son to Old Navy today to purchase him some new pants.  While we were there I decided to browse through the clearance racks.  I have always had to buy my pants online because my Old Navy doesn't sell plus sizes in the stores.  But today I picked up a pair of size 18 cordouroy (sp???) pants and THEY FIT!!!!!!!!!  AHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!  When I started WW in November I was wearing size 20 or 22 plus.  I know size isn't everything, but it sure felt good today!



WOO-HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!  That is FANTASTIC!  Congrats!!!!!



Sandi said:


> DD16 has agreed to take a few photos at WDW and I hope to post (only for you guys) before and afters when we return from our WDW trip in April.



I look forward to the pics! 



Welcome to all the new people on the thread!  This is a great place!!!


----------



## shinysparklybubbles

Worfiedoodles said:


> I also know I'm going to freak out when I see how much I have to lose to get to 10%...
> 
> Thank you both so much for the support! I've got my husband taking me so I can't just decide not to go
> 
> Maria



Make a smaller goal of 5 lbs and then 5% and then 10% etc. My first goal is 5lbs. My end goal is 65-75 lbs but if I only look at it that way I'll go nuts.


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

mrzrich said:


> For those of you who have lost a lot, do you have issues with skinny people who are used to you being fat?  Like their self esteem is damaged because you aren't their "Fat Friend" anymore?
> 
> There is a lady at work who keeps telling me that I've lost enough, she says "You don't want to get too skinny".  I'm not even half way to goal yet.
> 
> But this lady isn't the real issue, I can CHOOSE not to assiciate with her.
> 
> MY MOTHER is a bigger issue.  My mom has always been thin.  In her 20s she was a size 6, in her 40's an 8, 50's a 10, 60's a 12 an now in her 70's she's crept to a 14.  She's always been one who can eat whatever she wants, but now meds and natural body changes are effecting her weight.  BUT she always had ME the FAT DAUGHTER.  Size 24.  In family pictures, I was the fat one. KWIM?
> 
> So tonight we went to JC Penny because 53 lbs later, I look ridiculous in my size 24 jeans.  I went to the PLUS dept and picked out size 16 jeans.  I brought them in the dressing room with me.  When I came out with them in my hand she said
> 
> "Are you gonna get them?"
> 
> I say no.
> 
> "Oh you need me to get you an 18?" She asks.
> 
> *No...I need to go look in the Misses Dept because I need a 14!*
> 
> You would have thought I had just killed her puppy.  Her face dropped
> "But...I'm a size 14."  She said in a defeated voice.
> 
> I didn't let her rain on my parade.  I went and picked out some size 14 jeans.  I cried tears of joy in that dressing room as I zipped them up.!
> 
> Last time I was a 14 was in 10th grade!


Congratulations on making it to size 14!


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

I used to post a lot more here but right before Christmas I found out I was expecting a new baby.  So no more Weight Watchers for a little while.  I am still trying to eat healthy low fat foods and lots of fruit and vegetables.  But no longer trying to lose weight.  I will be back on the program in September after baby comes.

Anyways, to those of you who have a lot to lose I wanted to say to just take it one day at a time.  Do your best to track everything you eat and stay in your points.  Eventually, the weight will slowly melt away and you will reach that goal.

I joined WW in Sept. 2009.  I lost 94 pounds total.  If I can do it you can do it.  After you get used to your new eating patterns, tracking add some exercise it will really help you lose the weight and maintain your weight lose.

One day at a time though.  Good Luck!  Also, when I needed some encouragement I read the success stories on Weight Watchers Website.


----------



## sjms71

Dreamer & Wisher said:


> I used to post a lot more here but right before Christmas I found out I was expecting a new baby.  So no more Weight Watchers for a little while.  I am still trying to eat healthy low fat foods and lots of fruit and vegetables.  But no longer trying to lose weight.  I will be back on the program in September after baby comes.
> 
> Anyways, to those of you who have a lot to lose I wanted to say to just take it one day at a time.  Do your best to track everything you eat and stay in your points.  Eventually, the weight will slowly melt away and you will reach that goal.
> 
> I joined WW in Sept. 2009.  I lost 94 pounds total.  If I can do it you can do it.  After you get used to your new eating patterns, tracking add some exercise it will really help you lose the weight and maintain your weight lose.
> 
> One day at a time though.  Good Luck!  Also, when I needed some encouragement I read the success stories on Weight Watchers Website.





Hey Nancy, glad to see you are still checking in with us .


----------



## Julia M

Hello, I'm Julia. I rejoined WW on Saturday and am sad, because I have gained SO much weight!! The new program is a bit confusing to me, but I am trying.

I work full time. I run a program for preschoolers with autism, coordinate our transitions (when kids leave Birth-Three services and begin school district services) and manage our assessment team.

I also do a bit of weekend traveling.  DD is a competitive baton twirler, so we go to competitions. Mostly in CA, but we will be at WDW for Twirlmania in Feb and in Kansas City for HS and Collegiate Championships. This summer we'll be in Little Rock for a week and then Jacksonville for another week.

Right now I have three kids at home, but oldest ds leaves for school this weekend. It is a bit easier, food wise, when he is gone, as my two younger kids are much healthier eaters and eat a way bigger variety of food. DH is mellow about what I fix, which is good. 

My current goals are to fix and bring a breakfast/lunch every day to work and have something planned for dinner. 

I am hoping to be a regular here and get inspiration from everyone!

Julia


----------



## Tinker_Belle

Julia M said:


> Hello, I'm Julia. I rejoined WW on Saturday and am sad, because I have gained SO much weight!! The new program is a bit confusing to me, but I am trying.
> 
> I work full time. I run a program for preschoolers with autism, coordinate our transitions (when kids leave Birth-Three services and begin school district services) and manage our assessment team.
> 
> I also do a bit of weekend traveling.  DD is a competitive baton twirler, so we go to competitions. Mostly in CA, but we will be at WDW for Twirlmania in Feb and in Kansas City for HS and Collegiate Championships. This summer we'll be in Little Rock for a week and then Jacksonville for another week.
> 
> Right now I have three kids at home, but oldest ds leaves for school this weekend. It is a bit easier, food wise, when he is gone, as my two younger kids are much healthier eaters and eat a way bigger variety of food. DH is mellow about what I fix, which is good.
> 
> My current goals are to fix and bring a breakfast/lunch every day to work and have something planned for dinner.
> 
> I am hoping to be a regular here and get inspiration from everyone!
> 
> Julia



Hi, Julia!  I'm new to this board today too.  I just rejoined WW and am having a hard time getting used to the new points-plus as well.  I think your goals for right now are perfect!  I need to focus on the same. I also looked up the values for a few things that I can order out without feeling guilty and put them on an index card.  I'm looking forward to losing with you!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

I've done a lot of drooling during the conversations that some of you have had on the thread about the VitaTops.  So today, for the very first time, I bought and tried a VitaTop Deep Chocolate thingy and I gotta say...not feelin' the love.  I even ate a second one just in case I had eaten the first one wrong... but it didn't help.


----------



## sjms71

CdnBuzzFan said:


> I've done a lot of drooling during the conversations that some of you have had on the thread about the VitaTops.  So today, for the very first time, I bought and tried a VitaTop Deep Chocolate thingy and I gotta say...not feelin' the love.  I even ate a second one just in case I had eaten the first one wrong... but it didn't help.



Really?  I'm getting ready to eat one in a few minutes.  Now I always heat my chocolate one up, I don't think I've ever eaten it not heated.  I add a little of the 5 cal.(0ppt) whip cream.  If I really want a big snack I heat it add a serving of better N peanut butter and some whip cream, well I'm in heaven then .


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

sjms71 said:


> Really?  I'm getting ready to eat one in a few minutes.  Now I always heat my chocolate one up, I don't think I've ever eaten it not heated.  I add a little of the 5 cal.(0ppt) whip cream.  If I really want a big snack I heat it add a serving of better N peanut butter and some whip cream, well I'm in heaven then .



One was room temp and the other one was warm because I thawed it in the microwave.  There are still two left in the pac so maybe I'll try those ones with p/butter or ice cream.  That actually sounds pretty good.    At the moment though, I'm thinking that the WW frozen chocolate cakes are better for 4 points.


----------



## sjms71

CdnBuzzFan said:


> One was room temp and the other one was warm because I thawed it in the microwave.  There are still two left in the pac so maybe I'll try those ones with p/butter or ice cream.  That actually sounds pretty good.    At the moment though, I'm thinking that the WW frozen chocolate cakes are better for 4 points.



I just ate mine.  I like them plain too, if you have to "dress" it up to like it, maybe it's just not your thing.  I'll have to try the ww chocolate cakes.


----------



## mrzrich

What I Ate (and plan to eat) Today

Breakfast
1/4 cup egg beaters (1)
1/2 slice 2% American Cheese (1)
1 slice center cut bacon (1)
Clementine (0)

Snack 
1 cup Broccoli Soup (1)
Made this like the cauliflower soup I made last week only with broccoli instead and a little grated Romano- ran through recipe builder

Lunch
Wendy's Small Chili (4)
2 Saltines (1)
Apple (0)

Snack
Navel Orange (0)
10 grams Special K Cracker Crisps (1)
2 tbsp Reduced Fat Sour Cream (1)

Dinner 

2/3 cup Green Giant broccoli with Cheese sauce (2)
3 oz Breaded Oven "Fried" Pork Cutlet (7) Ran through recipe builder
1/2 cup instant mashed potatoes made with FF milk and light spread (2)

Desert
Fruit smoothie made with WW smoothie pack, FF milk and strawberries. (4)

Planned TV Snack
17 Special K multigrain crackers (2) 
1 Laughing Cow Wedge(1)


Total 29 Points


----------



## Sandi

For those of you that like brocolli, this is how my family likes me to cook it:

Heat oven to 450F.
Wash and cut brocolli into florets.
Toss brocolli in 1 or 2 tsp olive oil, salt and pepper.
Roast brocolli on a cookie sheet for 10 to 15 minutes (parts will burn, but they'll be yummy).
Squeeze fresh lemon juice on brocolli before serving.

For some reason, as soon as the cookie sheet is removed from the oven, the brocolli cools down really fast.  Best to serve straight away.


----------



## pjstevens

Someone had mentioned the Special K 'chips' on here last week.  I just 'found' them at Target (they was one box laying on the shelf where the wheat thins were, not where it belonged and no idea where it was supposed to be).  Grabbed that box.  They are yummy!!!  Enjoying my 3 point serving of 30 (yes THIRTY chips) with some natural salsa.  What a nice snack.

Thanks for sharing this good find.


----------



## ashenbiez

I knew this would happen 
it was so "easy" the first few weeks that I started to fall off the wagon. Now I can't seem to get back into making/ordering/buying healthy food choices. Boo!

Going to keep this page open on my computer all week - same with the WW site - this way I have constant reminders!

hope everyone else is having a good week so far!!


----------



## brookelizabeth

Dreamer & Wisher said:


> I used to post a lot more here but right before Christmas I found out I was expecting a new baby.  So no more Weight Watchers for a little while.  I am still trying to eat healthy low fat foods and lots of fruit and vegetables.  But no longer trying to lose weight.  I will be back on the program in September after baby comes.
> 
> Anyways, to those of you who have a lot to lose I wanted to say to just take it one day at a time.  Do your best to track everything you eat and stay in your points.  Eventually, the weight will slowly melt away and you will reach that goal.
> 
> I joined WW in Sept. 2009.  I lost 94 pounds total.  If I can do it you can do it.  After you get used to your new eating patterns, tracking add some exercise it will really help you lose the weight and maintain your weight lose.
> 
> One day at a time though.  Good Luck!  Also, when I needed some encouragement I read the success stories on Weight Watchers Website.



Congrats on the baby!  And thank you for the encouragement!!!



CdnBuzzFan said:


> I've done a lot of drooling during the conversations that some of you have had on the thread about the VitaTops.  So today, for the very first time, I bought and tried a VitaTop Deep Chocolate thingy and I gotta say...not feelin' the love.  I even ate a second one just in case I had eaten the first one wrong... but it didn't help.



I'm with ya.  I tried them a couple years ago when I was on WW for the first time and just didn't like 'em at all.  How many points are they now in the new system?



Sandi said:


> For those of you that like brocolli, this is how my family likes me to cook it:
> 
> Heat oven to 450F.
> Wash and cut brocolli into florets.
> Toss brocolli in 1 or 2 tsp olive oil, salt and pepper.
> Roast brocolli on a cookie sheet for 10 to 15 minutes (parts will burn, but they'll be yummy).
> Squeeze fresh lemon juice on brocolli before serving.
> 
> For some reason, as soon as the cookie sheet is removed from the oven, the brocolli cools down really fast.  Best to serve straight away.



That's pretty much how we do cauliflower.  I haven't tried it with broccoli, but will!  Thanks for the tip! 


What I Ate Today
Breakfast
2 slices of WW multi-grain bread (2)
1/4 cup Egg Beaters (1)
2 slices turkey bacon (1)
Dannon Light & Fit yogurt cup (2)

Lunch
Slice of spinach pizza (7)
carrots (0)
banana (0)

Dinner
Jr. Whopper w/o cheese or mayo (7)
Apple slices (0)
BK side salad w/ a bit of lite dressing (2)

Snacks
2 graham crackers w/ tbsp of chocolate frosting (4  but soooo good!)
Starbucks Skinny Vanilla Latte (3)
Clementine (0)


----------



## brookelizabeth

pjstevens said:


> Someone had mentioned the Special K 'chips' on here last week.  I just 'found' them at Target (they was one box laying on the shelf where the wheat thins were, not where it belonged and no idea where it was supposed to be).  Grabbed that box.  They are yummy!!!  Enjoying my 3 point serving of 30 (yes THIRTY chips) with some natural salsa.  What a nice snack.
> 
> Thanks for sharing this good find.



THIRTY!?!  I need to find these STAT!



ashenbiez said:


> I knew this would happen
> it was so "easy" the first few weeks that I started to fall off the wagon. Now I can't seem to get back into making/ordering/buying healthy food choices. Boo!
> 
> Going to keep this page open on my computer all week - same with the WW site - this way I have constant reminders!
> 
> hope everyone else is having a good week so far!!



Take little steps and plan your meals, then write your grocery list off your meal plan so you don't forget what to buy/make poor choices.  It's hard to break old habits, you'll get there!


----------



## sjms71

pjstevens said:


> Someone had mentioned the Special K 'chips' on here last week.  I just 'found' them at Target (they was one box laying on the shelf where the wheat thins were, not where it belonged and no idea where it was supposed to be).  Grabbed that box.  They are yummy!!!  Enjoying my 3 point serving of 30 (yes THIRTY chips) with some natural salsa.  What a nice snack.
> 
> Thanks for sharing this good find.



That was me, aren't they so good and I measured 30g and it is 30 chips.  It's funny you said that about the salsa cause I had a bowl of the chips this past weekend and was like let me try some with salsa, very yummy.  



ashenbiez said:


> I knew this would happen
> it was so "easy" the first few weeks that I started to fall off the wagon. Now I can't seem to get back into making/ordering/buying healthy food choices. Boo!
> 
> Going to keep this page open on my computer all week - same with the WW site - this way I have constant reminders!
> 
> hope everyone else is having a good week so far!!


  Sometimes it's really hard to get back on track.  But I know you can do it, it is not easy but find somethng within to motivate you.  I think someone posted this a while back, but go through the before and after photos on the ww site.  Sometimes that gives you that burst of motivation you need.  We are here for you girl don't give up .


----------



## ashenbiez

brookelizabeth said:


> Take little steps and plan your meals, then write your grocery list off your meal plan so you don't forget what to buy/make poor choices.  It's hard to break old habits, you'll get there!





sjms71 said:


> Sometimes it's really hard to get back on track.  But I know you can do it, it is not easy but find somethng within to motivate you.  I think someone posted this a while back, but go through the before and after photos on the ww site.  Sometimes that gives you that burst of motivation you need.  We are here for you girl don't give up .



thanks, both of you 
i think one of the biggest things is that my uterus is trying to kill me right now - so i'm just trying to make it happy with greasy junk food. haha. another problem is that we need to go grocery shopping BADLY! having no healthy food options isn't good!
i like the idea of going through before/after photos - i might have to do that after work. 

we decided to upgrade from the QSDP to the regular DP and i'm kind of excited! I haven't been able to eat in most of the sit-down restaurants in Disney!! I'm a little worried about what all these big meals will do to my weight, but hell - i'll be on vacation and walking some of it off anyways


----------



## mackeysmom

pjstevens said:


> Someone had mentioned the Special K 'chips' on here last week.  I just 'found' them at Target (they was one box laying on the shelf where the wheat thins were, not where it belonged and no idea where it was supposed to be).  Grabbed that box.  They are yummy!!!  Enjoying my 3 point serving of 30 (yes THIRTY chips) with some natural salsa.  What a nice snack.
> 
> Thanks for sharing this good find.



I'll have to check those out.  I've been enjoying 16 RF Wheat Thins for 3 points - been pairing them with a yummy peach/mango salsa for a sweet and salty snack.

Tooting my own horn now:  Weighed in this morning - down 2.4 for a total of 9.4 

- Laura


----------



## pjstevens

sjms71 said:


> That was me, aren't they so good and I measured 30g and it is 30 chips.  It's funny you said that about the salsa cause I had a bowl of the chips this past weekend and was like let me try some with salsa, very yummy.



Thanks Stephanie, I knew I'd never find the post where I read that, lol.  And they were just 'destined' to be mine last night.  I didn't see them anywhere else in Target.  Where would I normally look?  any suggestions.


----------



## sjms71

pjstevens said:


> Thanks Stephanie, I knew I'd never find the post where I read that, lol.  And they were just 'destined' to be mine last night.  I didn't see them anywhere else in Target.  Where would I normally look?  any suggestions.



They were on display at my Target right when you walk in the door (well that trick worked ).  However, I did see them at Walmart the other day with the crackers, cheeseitz stuff like that.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

I had 2 homemade banana blueberry pancakes for 5 points and I topped them with 1 yogurt point.  I've been using yogurt lately instead of syrup and butter.  So my breakfast was 6 points.  I went scrapbooking this morning and took some fruit with me to snack on.  I had a 4 pt hamburger on a 5 pt white bun, some leftover broccoli / cauliflower from last night and milk.  That's 12 pts for lunch.  For supper, we're having breaded fish with rice and veggies and a salad for 9 pts.  I had 1 chocolate point after lunch and I'll be having yogurt after supper.  That's my 29 points for the day.


----------



## Worfiedoodles

Hello WW Chatters!

I went to my first meeting last night, and it was good! I learned a few things, and I feel confident I can do this, which is how you should feel after your first meeting! 

That scale is a killer, though -- I know it is much more accurate than a home scale, which is a real bummer 

My 29 points today -- banana and Deep Chocolate Vitamuffin for breakfast (3); Campbell's Chunky Chicken & Dumplings (10), 100 cal Pringles (3) peppers, grape tomatoes and grapes (0) for lunch; snack of apples and carrots (0); baked chicken breast (3), steamed veggies with a teaspoon of butter (1), rice pilaf (5), and Skinny Cow ice cream cone (4) for dinner; hot sleepytime tea before bed (0). I had a cup of hot tea with breakfast, iced tea during the day, and I'll have citrus water from the time I get home until bed. 

This seems like so much food, I haven't gotten hungry yet. Of course, it's only 4pm and I'm a nighttime snacker, so we'll see how I do! Watching the BL should help! 

I personally prefer the Vitamuffins to the Vitatops, but that's just me. I think the sugar-free banana nut muffins are the tastiest 

Maria


----------



## Tigger2252

I was down another 3 pounds this week!  I'm so happy with the progress I have made with WW.  I have also been really committed to going to the gym and I think that helps too. I don't feel like I'm going without anything and the program has been really easy for me to stick to because of that.


----------



## mrzrich

Breakfast

Ham and Egg Beaters (2)
Martin's Potato Sliced Roll (2)

Snack
Peach

Lunch

Subway Turkey Breast on Wheat (7)
Orange 

Dinner

1 cup Smart Taste Spaghetti (5)
Shrimp cooked with Olive oil, garlic, onions (3)

Snacks
30 grams Special K Cracker Crisps (3)
2 tbsp LF Sour Cream (1)
WW Coffee Cake (3)
Salad with Croutons and Oil and Vinegar (3)


----------



## Carlyzmom

Hi there! I've been off this thread since right before Christmas. I did exactly what I DIDN'T want to do....gain 10 lbs over the holidays. BUT, I am ready to get back on track and behave myself. I REALLY want to drop at least 10-15 lbs before spring break. Sorry to whine, I'm just so tired of fighting it! I'm ready to be on the right track again!!!


----------



## LoraJ

pjstevens said:


> Someone had mentioned the Special K 'chips' on here last week.  I just 'found' them at Target (they was one box laying on the shelf where the wheat thins were, not where it belonged and no idea where it was supposed to be).  Grabbed that box.  They are yummy!!!  Enjoying my 3 point serving of 30 (yes THIRTY chips) with some natural salsa.  What a nice snack.
> 
> Thanks for sharing this good find.



That sounds good! Have to see if I can find them somewhere.


----------



## mommy2emily

I did weight watchers on my own and lost 20 lbs, I would like to start up again but am too cheap to join so my ? is how do you know the new point system is it 29 points to start for everyone and can I still use my paper index chart or have point values of foods changed also?

Thanks


----------



## brookelizabeth

ashenbiez said:


> another problem is that we need to go grocery shopping BADLY! having no healthy food options isn't good!
> i like the idea of going through before/after photos - i might have to do that after work.



This affected me yesterday as well.  I had planned to grocery shop in the AM, but we had freezing rain, so I didn't get to shop until the afternoon.  Yesterday was a MESS for WW.  I ended up going 9 over, and only earned 2 APs.  It was overall just not a good day.

However, NSV for me - I didn't let it affect me, chalked it up to "this is life!  I will have these days!".  Today so far is going great.

Breakfast 4 pts
1 cup Dannon Light & Fit
blueberries
1/4 c Fiber One

Snack 1 pt
1/4 c Egg Beaters
Onion and tomatoes mixed into egg

Lunch - 5
Tilapia fillet on whole wheat tortilla with cabbage, onion and diced tomato on it (kinda like a taco...)
cauliflower

Dinner will be turkey sloppy joes, veggie and a potato.  Snacks later will be an apple with peanut butter, clementine...

I think I have a few extra to use up, gotta go consult the eTools.  If so I might have a WW Ice Cream Candy Bar for dessert.  I've never seen these/bought them, spied them yesterday in the store - and oh my, they look wonderful!  Like a Snickers ice cream bar.  



mackeysmom said:


> I'll have to check those out.  I've been enjoying 16 RF Wheat Thins for 3 points - been pairing them with a yummy peach/mango salsa for a sweet and salty snack.
> 
> Tooting my own horn now:  Weighed in this morning - down 2.4 for a total of 9.4
> 
> - Laura



16 is a great snack too!  I gotta pick me up some more snack crackers.  Congrats on the loss!!!



mommy2emily said:


> I did weight watchers on my own and lost 20 lbs, I would like to start up again but am too cheap to join so my ? is how do you know the new point system is it 29 points to start for everyone and can I still use my paper index chart or have point values of foods changed also?
> 
> Thanks



29 is not for everyone, but it is the lowest number of points - many people of all shapes and sizes are on 29.  They don't really tell you how the new point system is calculated.    And yes, most all foods have changed point values.  It's based now on fat, carbs, protein and fiber.  Since you still know the old plan, I would suggest to just follow that if you don't want to actually join.  Also, one of my cousins is a nurse and she has flyers for WW that she gives to her patients, it allows for a free month online.  Perhaps your doctor has something like that as well?  Then you can learn the system and go from there.


----------



## dis-happy

So, what do y'all think of this?  I had a yummy salad for lunch yesterday: (I ran out of luttuce and had to improvise a bit)

half a lg. cucumber diced
sliced mushrooms
hardboiled egg sliced
red onion
pouch of tuna
my PP friendly vinagrette (1 tsp. olive oil, 2.5 tsp. rice wine vinegar, plus spices)

My problem is the tuna pouch.  I bought the ones by Starkist that are albacore, 2.7 oz. in water.  On the drop down points list there is something very similar (almost identical NI), different brand, that WW says is 0 pts.  But all the other tunas in water, including albacore, run 2 pts.  And when I manually enter the NI it comes to 2 pts.  So I made it 2 pts.  

Really, what I'm wondering, is if the WW website for points is wrong re. that one brand.  And if so, can I expect that other items might be wrong on there too?  As in, if it looks too good to be true....????


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

mommy2emily said:


> I did weight watchers on my own and lost 20 lbs, I would like to start up again but am too cheap to join so my ? is how do you know the new point system is it 29 points to start for everyone and can I still use my paper index chart or have point values of foods changed also?
> 
> Thanks



Welcome to the thread and congratulations on losing 20 Lbs.  Let me first say that actually joining would be to your advantage.   At least go to a couple of meetings and have the program explained to you.  The weekly fee really isn't all that much. 

The new points system is completely different from the old points system and therefore your paper chart is now obsolete and cannot be used to assist you in finding points on the points plus plan.  You should be able to go into any of the WWCenters and purchase a calculator but since you're not a member, the staff will not be allowed to show you how to use it.  

Lots of members are eating 29 points as their daily points allowance but it may not be the amount that you should eat.  29 is the minimum but some are eating as much as 71.  There is a formula to it and the WW staff usually figure it out for you when you join but you can also work it out for yourself on the new points finder calculator.

Many foods have had their points values change with the new program.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

dis-happy said:


> So, what do y'all think of this?  I had a yummy salad for lunch yesterday: (I ran out of luttuce and had to improvise a bit)
> 
> half a lg. cucumber diced
> sliced mushrooms
> hardboiled egg sliced
> red onion
> pouch of tuna
> my PP friendly vinagrette (1 tsp. olive oil, 2.5 tsp. rice wine vinegar, plus spices)
> 
> My problem is the tuna pouch.  I bought the ones by Starkist that are albacore, 2.7 oz. in water.  On the drop down points list there is something very similar (almost identical NI), different brand, that WW says is 0 pts.  But all the other tunas in water, including albacore, run 2 pts.  And when I manually enter the NI it comes to 2 pts.  So I made it 2 pts.
> 
> Really, what I'm wondering, is if the WW website for points is wrong re. that one brand.  And if so, can I expect that other items might be wrong on there too?  As in, if it looks too good to be true....????



I think the Complete Food Companion is supposed to be the most accurate even before the calculator which makes absolutely no sense to me.  If you cannot find it in your Complete Food Companion or in your Pocket Guide, then I would work out the points with the calculator from the Nutrition Facts label and go with whatever that tells you.


----------



## Sandi

dis-happy said:


> So, what do y'all think of this?  I had a yummy salad for lunch yesterday: (I ran out of luttuce and had to improvise a bit)
> 
> half a lg. cucumber diced
> sliced mushrooms
> hardboiled egg sliced
> red onion
> pouch of tuna
> my PP friendly vinagrette (1 tsp. olive oil, 2.5 tsp. rice wine vinegar, plus spices)
> 
> My problem is the tuna pouch.  I bought the ones by Starkist that are albacore, 2.7 oz. in water.  On the drop down points list there is something very similar (almost identical NI), different brand, that WW says is 0 pts.  But all the other tunas in water, including albacore, run 2 pts.  And when I manually enter the NI it comes to 2 pts.  So I made it 2 pts.
> 
> Really, what I'm wondering, is if the WW website for points is wrong re. that one brand.  And if so, can I expect that other items might be wrong on there too?  As in, if it looks too good to be true....????



I can't see tuna being 0 points, so that would be "too good to be true" to me.  I've used the "tuna canned in water" and put in the number of ounces to get the points value on the website.  I wasn't even able to find tuna in a pouch on the website.  What were your search words?

Today was my WI day and I was up 0.6#.  I was disappointed, but after last week's 2.2# loss, I think it's a make-up.  I'm getting close to my goal weight, but it seems like it is taking forever to get there.  I went through my trackers to see if there is any method to this madness and I can't find any.  Some weeks I use a lot of the weekly points and have a great loss -- or I have a slight gain.  Some weeks I use none of the weekly points -- same story.  I always get plenty of activity points and I won't be adjusting there.  It's not exactly a plateau, but it's a mental struggle at this point.

Any words of wisdom from you wise people?


----------



## natashag76

Had my WI today - down 3.4!!  I'm so thrilled


----------



## dis-happy

Back to the tuna....

note:I only do the online version of WW and don't have the other dining companions (or a leader to ask).


It comes up under the pt. search as:

Season Brand Tuna pouch albacore water ... 1 pouch, 3 oz....0 pts.
Season Brand Tuna pouch light water... 1 pouch, 3 oz.... 2 pts.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

dis-happy said:


> Back to the tuna....
> 
> note:I only do the online version of WW and don't have the other dining companions (or a leader to ask).
> 
> 
> It comes up under the pt. search as:
> 
> Season Brand Tuna pouch albacore water ... 1 pouch, 3 oz....0 pts.
> Season Brand Tuna pouch light water... 1 pouch, 3 oz.... 2 pts.



I would go with the 2 points, then.  Three ounces of meat wont be zero points.


----------



## pjstevens

sjms71 said:


> They were on display at my Target right when you walk in the door (well that trick worked ).  However, I did see them at Walmart the other day with the crackers, cheeseitz stuff like that.



Thanks again Stephanie.  There was a Special K display but it was only the bar type things.  I'll have to keep an eye out for them.


----------



## pjstevens

Something I really like for an afternoon snack is a banana with a teaspoon of peanut butter.  one point and I'm so full.


----------



## mrzrich

Back From WI...up 1.8 lbs  It was expected...too much Pizza and birthday cake this weekend!

Back On track.


----------



## karliebug

I have recently discovered sweet potatoes. A good-sized one is only 3 points and I bake it in the microwave and use spray butter on it. It is full of antioxidants and very filling.You can also drizzle a smidge of honey on it or some cinnamon. My weigh in is tomorrow so I hope I am still on the way down!


----------



## Sandi

natashag76 said:


> Had my WI today - down 3.4!!  I'm so thrilled



Good work.  Glad to see your success.



mrzrich said:


> Back From WI...up 1.8 lbs  It was expected...too much Pizza and birthday cake this weekend!
> 
> Back On track.



Isn't it great when you have an explanation that makes sense?  Good luck in the coming week.  I'm right there with you.


----------



## shinysparklybubbles

Thank you for sharing about the special k cracker chips! They are good and seem like a cheat!!


----------



## miflag1

I found the Special K chips at my local grocery store (Hy-Vee). I tried the sea salt variety first and then bought the sour cream and onion ones this week!  They kind of remind me of the old 'munchems' chips (minus the grease!).  I LOVE getting to eat 30 for a serving size!!!!


----------



## pjstevens

I was down 3.5 this week!  Excited to see the scale continuing to move downwards.  I know I can't expect nice drops like that, but it is nice in the beginning to see it come off.  Pants that were too tight at Christmas are fitting me much better.


----------



## natashag76

Sandi said:


> Good work.  Glad to see your success.




Thanks!  I guess tracking really does help


----------



## karliebug

woo hoo! Back from weigh in and I am down 3.6! Very happy. Hope this continues. I would like to do at least 2 pounds a week.


----------



## natashag76

karliebug said:


> woo hoo! Back from weigh in and I am down 3.6! Very happy. Hope this continues. I would like to do at least 2 pounds a week.



Congratulations!!


----------



## mrzrich

What I ate today

Breakfast

Egg over easy cooked with 1 tsp olive oil (3)
1 slice melba thin rye (1)
2 Slices Center Cut Bacon (1)
Clementine (0)


Snack 

Peach (0)

Lunch 

Taco Bell Fresco Beef Taco (4)
Taco Bell side of Rice (3)
Navel Orange (0)

Dinner

Martins Slice Roll (2)
6 oz Burger made with 93/7 Beef (6)
1 cup Green Beans (0)
2 oz Ore Ida Golden Fries (2)
Salad with 1 tsp olive oil and vinegar (1)

Snacks

WW Vanilla Smoothie made with 1 cup skim milk (4)
1 cup strawberries (0)
broccoli soup (1) 
4 Reduced Fat Keebler club crackers (1)


----------



## ScubaD

Another loss of 1.8 pounds this week.  So far I am averaging just over four pounds a week.  I understand this will not last but it is nice to see the progress so far.

Plus I have lost 7 inches (thigh, hip, waist, chest, upper arm total) the last three weeks.  Good job P90X, keep it up.

Dave


----------



## ScubaD

mrzrich said:


> What I ate today
> 
> Breakfast
> 
> Egg over easy cooked with 1 tsp olive oil (3)
> 1 slice melba thin rye (1)
> 2 Slices Center Cut Bacon (1)
> Clementine (0)
> 
> 
> Snack
> 
> Peach (0)
> 
> Lunch
> 
> Taco Bell Fresco Beef Taco (4)
> Taco Bell side of Rice (3)
> Navel Orange (0)
> 
> Dinner
> 
> Martins Slice Roll (2)
> 6 oz Burger made with 93/7 Beef (6)
> 1 cup Green Beans (0)
> 2 oz Ore Ida Golden Fries (2)
> Salad with 1 tsp olive oil and vinegar (1)
> 
> Snacks
> 
> WW Vanilla Smoothie made with 1 cup skim milk (4)
> 1 cup strawberries (0)
> broccoli soup (1)
> 4 Reduced Fat Keebler club crackers (1)



That looks like a great day of eating.  I may have to copy that.

And by the way, I enjoy your "Costco" sign, it cracks me up every time I see it.

Dave


----------



## mrzrich

ScubaD said:


> That looks like a great day of eating.  I may have to copy that.
> 
> And by the way, I enjoy your "Costco" sign, it cracks me up every time I see it.
> 
> Dave



Bacon? Taco Bell? A Burger?  This is a diet?  I lost over 50lbs eating this way.  Thats why I love WW

I like to see people's daily menus to give me ideas on how to spend my points too.


----------



## Carlyzmom

Anyone else having trouble finding the new PPV products in the stores? Our Super Wal Mart is SLOWLY getting some, but it seems to be taking a while!! So frustrating!


----------



## gypsydoodlebug

Weigh-in day today! I am using my home scale and was down 4 lbs. 

It has been up and down all week but I have been 100% legal so I'm counting it as real! I did order a new scale yesterday. 

We have 8 days left until WDW!


----------



## ski_mom

Now that the new PointsPlus plan has been around for awhile, I was wondering how everyone is liking it?  I used the old points program for awhile and did pretty good with it.  Quit going to meetings and luckily haven't gained the weight back, but need to get back with it because I still have a lot that I need to lose.

Anyway, I really liked the points program because it was so easy and I found it easy to figure the points on items.  This new way of calculating points seems like it would be harder to always have the nutritional information on the items, so I'm a little nervous about it.  The meetings in my town (there are only 2 offered) are not at a time that I can go, so I'm going to have to join online, so I'm thinking of just using my old material and sticking with what I know.

Sorry this ended up so long, but I guess I'm just wondering if people who've done both plans like this plan as much as the earlier points plan.


----------



## sjms71

So, I had my weigh in yesterday and was up 1lb.  I have been the same weight essentially since 12/9 except this week.  I really mixed it up this week different food, I did elliptical only 2x's this week.  The other days I did cardio blast workouts on the demand channel.  I aslo added some weights this week.  I did I guess cheat a little on Sunday and had pizza however, it was within my points I had.  So, I was pretty much having a pity party for myself and decided to measure myself.  The last time I measured myself was 11/18 so I've lost an additional 2 inches in my waist and 2 inches in my hips.  I also lost in every other area except legs.  My legs get the most exercise so maybe muscle.  Anyway, that made me feel a lot better that something is still happening.  Then to top my day off I tortured myself by trying on the dreaded bathing suit.  I was pleasantly surprised when I tried on a 12 and need a smaller size .  So, that made me feel better too.  I walked out with a 10. Two summers ago I was in a stretched out 18 .  I know I'm blabbing on about this, but it's again given me another push I need.  The proof is in the pudding, although the scale is not moving, there are other "victories" to look at.   Hope we have some great Friday weigh ins today .


----------



## ScubaD

sjms71 said:


> So, I had my weigh in yesterday and was up 1lb.  I have been the same weight essentially since 12/9 except this week.  I really mixed it up this week different food, I did elliptical only 2x's this week.  The other days I did cardio blast workouts on the demand channel.  I aslo added some weights this week.  I did I guess cheat a little on Sunday and had pizza however, it was within my points I had.  So, I was pretty much having a pity party for myself and decided to measure myself.  The last time I measured myself was 11/18 so I've lost an additional 2 inches in my waist and 2 inches in my hips.  I also lost in every other area except legs.  My legs get the most exercise so maybe muscle.  Anyway, that made me feel a lot better that something is still happening.  Then to top my day off I tortured myself by trying on the dreaded bathing suit.  I was pleasantly surprised when I tried on a 12 and need a smaller size .  So, that made me feel better too.  I walked out with a 10. Two summers ago I was in a stretched out 18 .  I know I'm blabbing on about this, but it's again given me another push I need.  The proof is in the pudding, although the scale is not moving, there are other "victories" to look at.   Hope we have some great Friday weigh ins today .



You are right and I need to remember that too.  It is not always the scale where we have victories is it?

Dave


----------



## sjms71

ScubaD said:


> You are right and I need to remember that too.  It is not always the scale where we have victories is it?
> 
> Dave



That is my suggestion to everyone take your measurements!!  It's never to late to start.


----------



## Sandi

sjms71 said:


> That is my suggestion to everyone take your measurements!!  It's never to late to start.



Very wise advice from Stephanie and Dave.  Victories and success show up in different ways.  I put on a pair of slacks today and they just looked awful because they're too darn big.  I put those back and am wearing my new size 10's.  Yea!!!  (I'll never get in a size 10 bathing suit like Stephanie, though!)


----------



## sjms71

Sandi said:


> Very wise advice from Stephanie and Dave.  Victories and success show up in different ways.  I put on a pair of slacks today and they just looked awful because they're too darn big.  I put those back and am wearing my new size 10's.  Yea!!!  (I'll never get in a size 10 bathing suit like Stephanie, though!)



 doesn't that feel so good to have clothes too big.  I didn't think I would fit in a 10 bathing suit either.  I bought 12 jeans a while back and now they are a little big. But I can wear them the 10's fit great I even bought a pair of 8 cargo pants a few weeks ago  but 8 jeans I could get on but it wasn't pretty.


----------



## pjstevens

Way to go Stephanie.  I can see why you'd get frustrated, but seeing the inches off had to be a big motivator.  They aren't falling off for no reason, you are working them good.  Congratulations on a size 10 swim suit.  I dread even thinking about them, and will put off as long as possible getting a new one.


----------



## sjms71

pjstevens said:


> Way to go Stephanie.  I can see why you'd get frustrated, but seeing the inches off had to be a big motivator.  They aren't falling off for no reason, you are working them good.  Congratulations on a size 10 swim suit.  I dread even thinking about them, and will put off as long as possible getting a new one.



Thanks, Is anyone else finding this, when you were a size 16-18 and you went to buy clothes there were only 4 and 6's in clothes you liked.  Now, I can only find 14 everywhere I look.  I guess they call that Murphy's Law .


----------



## NJDisneymom

ski_mom said:


> Now that the new PointsPlus plan has been around for awhile, I was wondering how everyone is liking it?  I used the old points program for awhile and did pretty good with it.  Quit going to meetings and luckily haven't gained the weight back, but need to get back with it because I still have a lot that I need to lose.
> 
> Anyway, I really liked the points program because it was so easy and I found it easy to figure the points on items.  This new way of calculating points seems like it would be harder to always have the nutritional information on the items, so I'm a little nervous about it.  The meetings in my town (there are only 2 offered) are not at a time that I can go, so I'm going to have to join online, so I'm thinking of just using my old material and sticking with what I know.
> 
> Sorry this ended up so long, but I guess I'm just wondering if people who've done both plans like this plan as much as the earlier points plan.



I'll admit I'm not loving the new plan.  Calculating points is a little harder, more time consuming since you have to use their calculator instead of an easy little slider.  I rejoined on 1/3 and only lost 2 lbs. the first week.  Now I know 2 lbs. is a good loss, but I always lose more that first week - and I went from eating horrible over the holidays and not drinking anything but diet coke to drinking only water and eating great nutritious meals in my points range.  I expected a bigger drop.  Thought maybe the following week I'd see it... nope, lost a whopping .8 the 2nd week.  I did WW religiously in 2006 and rarely had such a lousy week.  My meals were good, no "cheating" at all.  I was disappointed.  I am seriously considering going back to the old points values way.


----------



## robinb

It's a latte day!  Down just .2 lbs, but that's a stick of butter off my butt!  Hello skinny sugar free vanilla latte .

Speaking of which, my leader said something funny today about doing the new program:

*Lead with your head and your butt will follow.*​
I thought it was pretty cute!  Keep your "head in the game" and the weight will come off.

I need to catch up on the rest of the week, but I thought I would pop in with my WI.


----------



## sjms71

robinb said:


> It's a latte day!  Down just .2 lbs, but that's a stick of butter off my butt!  Hello skinny sugar free vanilla latte .
> 
> Speaking of which, my leader said something funny today about doing the new program:
> 
> *Lead with your head and your butt will follow.*​
> I thought it was pretty cute!  Keep your "head in the game" and the weight will come off.
> 
> I need to catch up on the rest of the week, but I thought I would pop in with my WI.



Good for you Robin .  Now go enjoy that latte.


----------



## Sandi

sjms71 said:


> Thanks, Is anyone else finding this, when you were a size 16-18 and you went to buy clothes there were only 4 and 6's in clothes you liked.  Now, I can only find 14 everywhere I look.  I guess they call that Murphy's Law .



Funny, I was just checking some sale slacks on Talbots and, in what I want, they only have size zero petite.  Zero.  Seriously, who are these people.  Although it reminded me of one of Meg Cabot's books (Size 12 Is Not Fat)  where Heather is trying on jeans and the girl/woman in the fitting room within earshot asks, in a chipmunk voice, "do you have any sizes less than zero?"    Those are the people I love to hate. 



NJDisneymom said:


> I'll admit I'm not loving the new plan.  Calculating points is a little harder, more time consuming since you have to use their calculator instead of an easy little slider.  I rejoined on 1/3 and only lost 2 lbs. the first week.  Now I know 2 lbs. is a good loss, but I always lose more that first week - and I went from eating horrible over the holidays and not drinking anything but diet coke to drinking only water and eating great nutritious meals in my points range.  I expected a bigger drop.  Thought maybe the following week I'd see it... nope, lost a whopping .8 the 2nd week.  I did WW religiously in 2006 and rarely had such a lousy week.  My meals were good, no "cheating" at all.  I was disappointed.  I am seriously considering going back to the old points values way.



I think you should give it more than 2 weeks.  Once you get into the new plan, it's not so hard to do the calculations, etc.  I think as we get a little older and have done some yo yo'ing, the body just doesn't adjust like we want it to.  



robinb said:


> It's a latte day!  Down just .2 lbs, but that's a stick of butter off my butt!  Hello skinny sugar free vanilla latte .
> 
> Speaking of which, my leader said something funny today about doing the new program:
> 
> *Lead with your head and your butt will follow.*​
> I thought it was pretty cute!  Keep your "head in the game" and the weight will come off.
> 
> I need to catch up on the rest of the week, but I thought I would pop in with my WI.



Love the quote and good work!  Enjoy your latte.


----------



## sjms71

Sandi said:


> Funny, I was just checking some sale slacks on Talbots and, in what I want, they only have size zero petite.  Zero.  Seriously, who are these people.  Although it reminded me of one of Meg Cabot's books (Size 12 Is Not Fat)  where Heather is trying on jeans and the girl/woman in the fitting room within earshot asks, in a chipmunk voice, "do you have any sizes less than zero?"    Those are the people I love to hate.



Tell me about it, my SIL one time was complaining that she was fat and needed to lose weight.  I was like where in your toe?  She says Stephanie you don't understand I'm in a size 2 now!!!  Then she continues to tell me that she usually has to shop in the childrens department .  There is just something so wrong about that.


----------



## ScubaD

Sandi said:


> Very wise advice from Stephanie and Dave.  Victories and success show up in different ways.  I put on a pair of slacks today and they just looked awful because they're too darn big.  I put those back and am wearing my new size 10's.  Yea!!!  (I'll never get in a size 10 bathing suit like Stephanie, though!)



Great job Sandi.
It is nice to go down in size because that usually costs less because we just get to go back to our "old" clothes.  It is always hard to go "up" a size or two.

Dave


----------



## Sandi

ScubaD said:


> Great job Sandi.
> It is nice to go down in size because that usually costs less because we just get to go back to our "old" clothes.  It is always hard to go "up" a size or two.
> 
> Dave



Boy, isn't that the truth.  When I had to go to a "plus size" store (think Avenue or Lane Bryant), that just forced me to get real and say enough is enough.  Some of my old, smaller clothes are out of style though.  We took a bunch of my old blue jeans to Goodwill over the weekend -- sizes 8 through 16 -- because DD16 said I wasn't allowed to look frumpy anymore and mom jeans just weren't doing it.  It was fun to go buy new, stylish jeans in a size 10 (plus, they were 40% off, so . . .)


----------



## ScubaD

Sandi said:


> Boy, isn't that the truth.  When I had to go to a "plus size" store (think Avenue or Lane Bryant), that just forced me to get real and say enough is enough.  Some of my old, smaller clothes are out of style though.  We took a bunch of my old blue jeans to Goodwill over the weekend -- sizes 8 through 16 -- because DD16 said I wasn't allowed to look frumpy anymore and mom jeans just weren't doing it.  It was fun to go buy new, stylish jeans in a size 10 (plus, they were 40% off, so . . .)



Great story!
Dave


----------



## brookelizabeth

Just catching up around here...

This week I was up a pound. Boo.  However, I measured myself for the first time this month and have lost a total of 5 inches!  I am not entirely certain why the scale is up, I did use more Weeklies than I usually do, but also got more activity than usual.  And was always within the points overall.  The only thing I can think of is for two days we didn't have good groceries so it was really poor eating and I was very hungry most of the day due to eating JUNK.

I'm not letting it frustrate me and will just keep movin' on. 



pjstevens said:


> Something I really like for an afternoon snack is a banana with a teaspoon of peanut butter.  one point and I'm so full.



I've been doing an apple with a tablespoon of peanut butter - the banana sounds wonderful!  Thank you!



mrzrich said:


> Bacon? Taco Bell? A Burger?  This is a diet?  I lost over 50lbs eating this way.  Thats why I love WW



Exactly!!!!!  It's REAL LIFE!  Love that!



sjms71 said:


> The last time I measured myself was 11/18 so I've lost an additional 2 inches in my waist and 2 inches in my hips.  I also lost in every other area except legs.  My legs get the most exercise so maybe muscle.  Anyway, that made me feel a lot better that something is still happening.  Then to top my day off I tortured myself by trying on the dreaded bathing suit.  I was pleasantly surprised when I tried on a 12 and need a smaller size .  So, that made me feel better too.  I walked out with a 10. .



Awesome!!!!!!!  CONGRATS!!!!



Sandi said:


> I think you should give it more than 2 weeks.  Once you get into the new plan, it's not so hard to do the calculations, etc.  I think as we get a little older and have done some yo yo'ing, the body just doesn't adjust like we want it to.



I agree - I too did the old plan in 2008 and had BIG losses right away and rarely had an up week.  This time it has been slower.  I chalk that up to a couple things: 1) this plan is more flexible.  There are more points, we can eat more-at least it sure seems that way.  Therefore the weight will come off more slowly, but it's also easier to maintain.  Hopefully there won't be another "I should RE-join WW" in the future.  I was getting so low on my points it was hard to have any sort of variety in eating on the old plan. and 2) I was under 30 when I did the plan previously.  My body has CERTAINLY changed in the last few years.... 

I hope things get better for you! 


Congrats to all the losers and everyone who has had non-scale victories lately!!!

Last night for dinner we made a chicken parmasean receipe off WW, it was veryyyyyy delish!  I smothered mine in cheese for 2 extra points.


----------



## Good Ol Gal

Hello everyone  

I just joined on 1/18 with an at work program.   I have tried WW in the past on my own but have never officially joined.  

I am doing good for my first week and do enjoy the new system.  I purchased the calculator, but have since found a great app for my phone and it makes it so easy to figure out points. 

According to the official BMI stuff I need to lose about 80 pounds and I'm hoping to make this a new lifestyle.


----------



## sjms71

brookelizabeth said:


> Just catching up around here...
> 
> This week I was up a pound. Boo.  However, I measured myself for the first time this month and have lost a total of 5 inches!  I am not entirely certain why the scale is up, I did use more Weeklies than I usually do, but also got more activity than usual.  And was always within the points overall.  The only thing I can think of is for two days we didn't have good groceries so it was really poor eating and I was very hungry most of the day due to eating JUNK.
> 
> I'm not letting it frustrate me and will just keep movin' on.
> 
> 
> 
> I've been doing an apple with a tablespoon of peanut butter - the banana sounds wonderful!  Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly!!!!!  It's REAL LIFE!  Love that!
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome!!!!!!!  CONGRATS!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I agree - I too did the old plan in 2008 and had BIG losses right away and rarely had an up week.  This time it has been slower.  I chalk that up to a couple things: 1) this plan is more flexible.  There are more points, we can eat more-at least it sure seems that way.  Therefore the weight will come off more slowly, but it's also easier to maintain.  Hopefully there won't be another "I should RE-join WW" in the future.  I was getting so low on my points it was hard to have any sort of variety in eating on the old plan. and 2) I was under 30 when I did the plan previously.  My body has CERTAINLY changed in the last few years....
> 
> I hope things get better for you!
> 
> 
> Congrats to all the losers and everyone who has had non-scale victories lately!!!
> 
> Last night for dinner we made a chicken parmasean receipe off WW, it was veryyyyyy delish!  I smothered mine in cheese for 2 extra points.



Sorry to hear your up , but I feel your pain.  I'm glad you are keeping a positive attitude though.  

I've mentioned this before but I'll mention again for some of the newer peeps on the board.  I buy something called Better N Peanut Butter.  It's only 2g of fat and only 2p+ for 32g.  And it's VERY good.  I bought mine at Target.  



Good Ol Gal said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> I just joined on 1/18 with an at work program.   I have tried WW in the past on my own but have never officially joined.
> 
> I am doing good for my first week and do enjoy the new system.  I purchased the calculator, but have since found a great app for my phone and it makes it so easy to figure out points.
> 
> According to the official BMI stuff I need to lose about 80 pounds and I'm hoping to make this a new lifestyle.



Welcome , Try not to think of the big number.  Like we've all have said here in the past it will get overwhelming so set mini goals that work for you like the first 5lbs.  Good luck!


----------



## Worfiedoodles

My first weigh in after the initial one will be Monday. The weekends are traditionally (how sad is it that it's a tradition?!) so hard for me. But, I woke up this morning and I was down from yesterday, which means Friday night was ok -- I made it a point to stick to my allotted Points, since Friday nights seem to be a trigger to go crazy. Now I have one more scary day to get through (Sundays aren't rough because of the structure we have in place). Saturdays can be hard because it's the only day I don't work out at all (I run 10M on Friday mornings before work), and we are running around grocery shopping, etc., so by the time we're ready for dinner, I'm hungry and dh isn't about to cook, so we always have takeout. I need a plan for Saturdays!

I got up this morning and had a vitamuffin and banana with a cup of hot tea before starting the  I plan to have a turkey sandwich on Arnold thins with 100 cal Pringles for lunch, and fruit and light Babybel for a snack, so that I will have 15 points left for dinner. Is this a good strategy? 

I'm assuming that if I get hungry I'll just keep eating fruit. We have grapes, apples, oranges, pineapple, fresh dates, etc. I am just getting into the WW books they give you for free at the meetings (I'm going to buy the Guides Monday night), and I'm not even sure what a 15 pt dinner might look like from a local place -- there's a Greek place my entire family likes -- I'm wondering if I could have a square of spinach pie with a salad and garlic bread for those points?  That would feel like a treat. 

I guess I'm just asking for ideas from the more experienced posters. I'd like to get takeout from a local Greek or Italian place, rather than McDonald's or Wendy's, but I'm not sure how to choose something that will not put me over and I'm trying so hard to be careful because I really want my first weigh in to be a loss to help get my momentum going. 

I also spent two days away from home this week, so I know I used some if not all of my extra points. I did try to eat well (lunch from home on the way to NYC, Subway for dinner and lunch the following day, an orange and a Kind bar for breakfast that day), but I'm sure I was over. For that reason, I want to be as close as possible to my goal points. 

I'd better finish getting ready for grocery shopping. I put light Babybel and honey mustard on my list -- I'm getting a whole new list of "go to" foods as I get used to the new plan.

Maria


----------



## k_null81

Hello all, I haven't been posting very often lately....guess I'm afraid I'm falling off the wagon and I'm just struggling to hang on...I just have roughly 10 more lbs to lose and I really hate the thought of giving up now...I just have to get it in my head that I will NEVER be natually skinny so I need to stick with WW.  I love how much better clothes are fitting now and shopping has been way more fun and I feel way more confident now....but at the sametime I love FOOD!  Ugh...

Last Saturday at weigh-in I was up .8 & at todays weigh-in I was down 1.8!  Which is pretty amazing.  

I also bought a swimming suit last weekend in my current size but my hopes is to get it in a smaller size by late spring...I currently wouldn't wear the swimming suit at the size I am now so if I don't lose the last 10lbs the suit goes back for something that covers more of me.  I have the suit I hope to wear hanging out in my bedroom so I have to stare at it hoping it will keep me motivated.  We'll see....I hope to lose 10 more but want to lose atleast 5 more by my 30th birthday in March.  I think that is doable gives me 5-6 weeks...

Well I hope everyone has a lovely weekend!  I for one can't wait for spring!  It can't get here fast enough.  Tired of the snow and cold!


----------



## Sandi

k_null81 said:


> Hello all, I haven't been posting very often lately....guess I'm afraid I'm falling off the wagon and I'm just struggling to hang on...I just have roughly 10 more lbs to lose and I really hate the thought of giving up now...I just have to get it in my head that I will NEVER be natually skinny so I need to stick with WW.  I love how much better clothes are fitting now and shopping has been way more fun and I feel way more confident now....but at the sametime I love FOOD!  Ugh...
> 
> Last Saturday at weigh-in I was up .8 & at todays weigh-in I was down 1.8!  Which is pretty amazing.
> 
> I also bought a swimming suit last weekend in my current size but my hopes is to get it in a smaller size by late spring...I currently wouldn't wear the swimming suit at the size I am now so if I don't lose the last 10lbs the suit goes back for something that covers more of me.  I have the suit I hope to wear hanging out in my bedroom so I have to stare at it hoping it will keep me motivated.  We'll see....I hope to lose 10 more but want to lose atleast 5 more by my 30th birthday in March.  I think that is doable gives me 5-6 weeks...
> 
> Well I hope everyone has a lovely weekend!  I for one can't wait for spring!  It can't get here fast enough.  Tired of the snow and cold!



Congratulations on your loss.  I love that you've put your swimsuit out there in the open for you to see every day.  That will be good motivation.  I think I might do that, too.  I bought a new suit for our April trip to WDW and I think that it could be a good inspiration for my last 5 - 10 pounds.


----------



## k_null81

Sandi said:


> Congratulations on your loss.  I love that you've put your swimsuit out there in the open for you to see every day.  That will be good motivation.  I think I might do that, too.  I bought a new suit for our April trip to WDW and I think that it could be a good inspiration for my last 5 - 10 pounds.


 
You should totally do it!  I'm taking motivation & inspiration from wherever I can get it these days!


----------



## MiniGirl

Hi everyone 

Do you have room for 1 more? I bought my monthly pass earlier today and will attend my first meeting Tuesday morning. I am both excited and nervous. 

I have always struggled with my weight, but was always able to lose weight when I really set my mind to it. I just couldn't keep it off. The past few years have been different though. Now, it seems like I can't lose. I can work out and eat better and lose just a few pounds. It has been tough since turning 40, but I don't want to use that as an excuse to remain overweight. Ultimately, I would like to lose about 70 pounds.

Anyway, I am a total WW newbie. I have never done the program before, so I'm looking forward to learning from all of you.


----------



## Sandi

MiniGirl said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Do you have room for 1 more? I bought my monthly pass earlier today and will attend my first meeting Tuesday morning. I am both excited and nervous.
> 
> I have always struggled with my weight, but was always able to lose weight when I really set my mind to it. I just couldn't keep it off. The past few years have been different though. Now, it seems like I can't lose. I can work out and eat better and lose just a few pounds. It has been tough since turning 40, but I don't want to use that as an excuse to remain overweight. Ultimately, I would like to lose about 70 pounds.
> 
> Anyway, I am a total WW newbie. I have never done the program before, so I'm looking forward to learning from all of you.



Welcome aboard Eva!


----------



## ScubaD

MiniGirl said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Do you have room for 1 more? I bought my monthly pass earlier today and will attend my first meeting Tuesday morning. I am both excited and nervous.
> 
> I have always struggled with my weight, but was always able to lose weight when I really set my mind to it. I just couldn't keep it off. The past few years have been different though. Now, it seems like I can't lose. I can work out and eat better and lose just a few pounds. It has been tough since turning 40, but I don't want to use that as an excuse to remain overweight. Ultimately, I would like to lose about 70 pounds.
> 
> Anyway, I am a total WW newbie. I have never done the program before, so I'm looking forward to learning from all of you.



Welcome to the team MiniGirl.  It is always nice to have new friends join us.

Dave


----------



## ScubaD

I just did our Income Taxes. My heart rate was high, I was sweating profusely, and it was hard to breath.  Can I use this for activity points?

Dave


----------



## sjms71

k_null81 said:


> Hello all, I haven't been posting very often lately....guess I'm afraid I'm falling off the wagon and I'm just struggling to hang on...I just have roughly 10 more lbs to lose and I really hate the thought of giving up now...I just have to get it in my head that I will NEVER be natually skinny so I need to stick with WW.  I love how much better clothes are fitting now and shopping has been way more fun and I feel way more confident now....but at the sametime I love FOOD!  Ugh...
> 
> Last Saturday at weigh-in I was up .8 & at todays weigh-in I was down 1.8!  Which is pretty amazing.
> 
> I also bought a swimming suit last weekend in my current size but my hopes is to get it in a smaller size by late spring...I currently wouldn't wear the swimming suit at the size I am now so if I don't lose the last 10lbs the suit goes back for something that covers more of me.  I have the suit I hope to wear hanging out in my bedroom so I have to stare at it hoping it will keep me motivated.  We'll see....I hope to lose 10 more but want to lose atleast 5 more by my 30th birthday in March.  I think that is doable gives me 5-6 weeks...
> 
> Well I hope everyone has a lovely weekend!  I for one can't wait for spring!  It can't get here fast enough.  Tired of the snow and cold!



Good job on the 1.8 .  I'm having a tough time to, I'm trying to do everything I can think of to get pass this stall. But hang in there I'm hanging in there too.  I have a March B-day too, but I'll be 30 + 10 .  Was hoping to hit my goal by then but, not holding my breath.  I guess it will come off when it comes off.  Keep going you're doin great. 



MiniGirl said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Do you have room for 1 more? I bought my monthly pass earlier today and will attend my first meeting Tuesday morning. I am both excited and nervous.
> 
> I have always struggled with my weight, but was always able to lose weight when I really set my mind to it. I just couldn't keep it off. The past few years have been different though. Now, it seems like I can't lose. I can work out and eat better and lose just a few pounds. It has been tough since turning 40, but I don't want to use that as an excuse to remain overweight. Ultimately, I would like to lose about 70 pounds.
> 
> Anyway, I am a total WW newbie. I have never done the program before, so I'm looking forward to learning from all of you.



Welcome Eva!


----------



## sjms71

ScubaD said:


> I just did our Income Taxes. My heart rate was high, I was sweating profusely, and it was hard to breath.  Can I use this for activity points?
> 
> Dave



, Dave thank you very much, I really needed a good chuckle.  BTW I don't see why you couldn't add some activity points.


----------



## LoraJ

So it's been just over a week and I have lost 3lbs so far!   I had 48 points left over this week and treated myself a little bit today with some Taco Bell (not too overboard). I want to make sure that I never feel deprived or I won't succeed. 

So far I am really enjoying WW. I made a big pot of 6 point turkey chili tonight.


----------



## Good Ol Gal

I made chicken tacos in the crock pot last night and am having a hard time trying to figure out the points. 

1.5 lbs of frozen chicken breasts
1 can black beans
1 can whole corn
8oz salsa

I figured the salsa, corn, and beans were 11 points together.  The chicken was 24 points. 

So... 35 points all together.  I figured it would make 8 - 1 cup servings... so... 4.375 points per serving (I rounded it up to 5)?  

Did I do that right?? 

I then added 
1/4c light cheese 2 pts
light sour cream 2 pts
jalapenos 0 pts
1/2c brown rice 2 pts

So 11 points per serving?


----------



## Good Ol Gal

LoraJ said:


> So it's been just over a week and I have lost 3lbs so far!   I had 48 points left over this week and treated myself a little bit today with some Taco Bell (not too overboard). I want to make sure that I never feel deprived or I won't succeed.
> 
> So far I am really enjoying WW. I made a big pot of 6 point turkey chili tonight.



congrats on a good first week!  I have my first weigh in on Tues... hopefully I'll have a loss like you!


----------



## DisneyMOM09

Yesterday I went out to lunch with my mom, mom in law and sister to celbrate my birthday. I feel like I did pretty well, had a salad, one breadstick and steak and gorgonzola alfredo, I know alfredo wasn't the way to go, but that is my favorite so i went ahead and ordered it. My real victory was that I only ate less than half of my entree. We also ordered a slice of chocolate cake and the four of us shared it, so I had a few bites of that. I  of course, budgeted my weeklies so that I would be able to have this meal. I was so proud of myself, because at any other time in my life I would have inhaled the whole entree had several breadsticks and my own piece of cake. Later in the day we went to starbucks and rather than have a coffee and add more points to my day I chose to have a 0 point water!!! I am not only seeing changes in my body but also in the way I approach food.


----------



## LJSRDH

Hi all....

I'm usually on the Podcast board so not particularly new to The Disboards, and not particularly new to WW as I have gone and come back many times.

I love the Disboards and since I'm on here all the time, I thought maybe I'd see if there was a WW board for support and, well, of course there is!!  I'm turning 40 this summer and am sick of being this size....and want to start running again.

I live in NYC and walk a lot, which is a blessing -- and a curse due to all of the wonderfully available food!  The holidays kicked my butt this year.


I work 2 jobs and am having trouble finding time to hit the meetings, so I was considering doing online only.  Does anyone have any advice on this move?  Any help is appreciated! 

Take care,
Laura


----------



## vavalynn2

Hello, all!  

I have been a bit absent this week as it was a crazy week. I finally have a minute to read and catch up .

First- W E L C O M E to the new losers 

Sounds like there have been quite a few losses!  Keep up the good work.  

Last weekend in NYC- Scott's pizza tours- was fantastic!  I did have a slice at each stop- 4 stops. So I definately went over points that day.  I splurged a bit in the city- a skinny latte here, deli sandwich there.  Not a good idea.

Also, this week it was DH's birthday and I made his favorite- chicken riggies.  I did not use anything that was light, I made it the real way since it was his bday and he is not weight watchers.

Let's just say I made a lot of bad choices.  This was the first week that I used all of my weekly and activity points.

Yesterday was weigh in day, and I am up a pound.
Total loss, 13lbs.  37 more to go.

Question about [B*]pop chips from special K**- I picked up and read the box in the store, and I think it is great that it is a low point snack, but how many servings are in that box?  It felt like one maybe two....

We are just four weeks away from our trip to WDW and the Dream and had a personal goal to be 8 lbs less than where I am now.  I don't think that will happen, but a few more will be nice.

Today I am thankful for my treadmill.  The high today will be 5 degrees I really do not want to leave the house.

Again, thank you to everyone for posting your menus.  It is helpful as I do not like to eat the same things all of the time.

Have a good week!  *


----------



## mrzrich

Hey guys, started a cooking blog on the WW site.  Today's recipe is for Breakfast Pizza

http://community.weightwatchers.com/Blogs/UserBlog.aspx?blogid=1026354


----------



## dis-happy

vavalynn2 said:


> Question about pop chips from special K- I picked up and read the box in the store, and I think it is great that it is a low point snack, but how many servings are in that box?  It felt like one maybe two....




Pizza tour sounds like SO MUCH FUN!!!  I'll have to put that on my list of things to do.

The box of crackers says about 7 servings per box, 24 crackers per serving, 90 cals.  The crackers are small, about 1 inch square.  And yummy!


----------



## MaryAz

Welcome to the new folks!! 

Congrats to the losers

Hang in there to those who gained

I am down .4-a loss is a loss.....

Now is the time I really need to kick it into gear. I need to go back to the gym. I also bought the Biggest Loser for my Wii. My goal is to be down 2lb by my trip to Vegas next month. 

It sounds like there are several of us with 10-12lb to go. It is a tough place. I appreciate that we can all encourage eachother. Lets make this a great week!!


----------



## ashenbiez

hey everyone... sorry i've been MIA lately - lots going on around here!! 
mostly been spending all of my free time working on my craft business - i just love how painting keeps me from snacking  hehe

had WI today and i hit a milestone - TEN POUNDS! woo! The past two weeks I've been TERRIBLE at tracking, too. Partly due to two nights out in the city. Seeing a loss (only 1 lb, but still a loss!) this week really helped to keep me motivated, as i was starting to really drag my feet. 
Finally went grocery shopping, too, so we have healthier foods around - hooray!

Today we're having a few friends over for the Blackhawks and Bears games, so there will be munchies all around. yikes! luckily, I already weighed in, and have a whole week to recover if i lose control today 

108 days until DISNEY - I'm excited how close I am to double-digits! I feel like a little kid


----------



## LoraJ

mrzrich said:


> Hey guys, started a cooking blog on the WW site.  Today's recipe is for Breakfast Pizza
> 
> http://community.weightwatchers.com/Blogs/UserBlog.aspx?blogid=1026354



I clicked to follow your blog, but where do I go to get to see it again? I am so lost on the WW site.


----------



## mrzrich

LoraJ said:


> I clicked to follow your blog, but where do I go to get to see it again? I am so lost on the WW site.



Oh, not sure...I would imagine on your "My Page" there is probably a link to subscribed blogs. 


Finally got around to some beore and Midways (not afters yet)

Before 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




During...53 lbs down...53 to go!


----------



## Sandi

mrzrich said:


> Oh, not sure...I would imagine on your "My Page" there is probably a link to subscribed blogs.
> 
> 
> Finally got around to some beore and Midways (not afters yet)
> 
> Before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> During...53 lbs down...53 to go!



Very nice "midway" mrzrich!  You look great.  I'll bet you feel even better.


----------



## sjms71

LJSRDH said:


> Hi all....
> 
> I'm usually on the Podcast board so not particularly new to The Disboards, and not particularly new to WW as I have gone and come back many times.
> 
> I love the Disboards and since I'm on here all the time, I thought maybe I'd see if there was a WW board for support and, well, of course there is!!  I'm turning 40 this summer and am sick of being this size....and want to start running again.
> 
> I live in NYC and walk a lot, which is a blessing -- and a curse due to all of the wonderfully available food!  The holidays kicked my butt this year.
> 
> 
> I work 2 jobs and am having trouble finding time to hit the meetings, so I was considering doing online only.  Does anyone have any advice on this move?  Any help is appreciated!
> 
> Take care,
> Laura



Hey Laura, welcome!



vavalynn2 said:


> Hello, all!
> 
> 
> 
> Last weekend in NYC- Scott's pizza tours- was fantastic!  I did have a slice at each stop- 4 stops. So I definately went over points that day.  I splurged a bit in the city- a skinny latte here, deli sandwich there.  Not a good idea.
> 
> 
> Yesterday was weigh in day, and I am up a pound.
> Total loss, 13lbs.  37 more to go.




Glad to hear you had a good time in NYC, 1lb isn't bad, you'll have it off before ya know it.  



MaryAz said:


> I am down .4-a loss is a loss.....
> 
> It sounds like there are several of us with 10-12lb to go. It is a tough place. I appreciate that we can all encourage eachother. Lets make this a great week!!



Good Job on the .4 


ashenbiez said:


> hey everyone... sorry i've been MIA lately - lots going on around here!!
> mostly been spending all of my free time working on my craft business - i just love how painting keeps me from snacking  hehe
> 
> had WI today and i hit a milestone - TEN POUNDS! woo! The past two weeks I've been TERRIBLE at tracking, too. Partly due to two nights out in the city. Seeing a loss (only 1 lb, but still a loss!) this week really helped to keep me motivated, as i was starting to really drag my feet.
> Finally went grocery shopping, too, so we have healthier foods around - hooray!
> 
> Today we're having a few friends over for the Blackhawks and Bears games, so there will be munchies all around. yikes! luckily, I already weighed in, and have a whole week to recover if i lose control today
> 
> 108 days until DISNEY - I'm excited how close I am to double-digits! I feel like a little kid



Great Job!!, you're ticker's lookin good with those numbers .  



mrzrich said:


> Oh, not sure...I would imagine on your "My Page" there is probably a link to subscribed blogs.
> 
> 
> Finally got around to some beore and Midways (not afters yet)
> 
> Before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> During...53 lbs down...53 to go!



OK, I know you are only half way there but, great pictures , you look awesome, Good for you .


----------



## sjms71

mrzrich said:


> Hey guys, started a cooking blog on the WW site.  Today's recipe is for Breakfast Pizza
> 
> http://community.weightwatchers.com/Blogs/UserBlog.aspx?blogid=1026354



 I can't find it either . What's your username on WW site?


----------



## sjms71

sjms71 said:


> I can't find it either . What's your username on WW site?



Ok, forget above post.  I swear I clicked on the link and and it brought me to ww.com however, just did it again and it brought me to your blog.


----------



## Julia M

Had my first weigh in yesterday...down over 4 pounds. I'm happy I'm off to a good start. I'm pleased because I went out to eat a couple of times and stayed good. I also brought breakfast and lunch to work everyday. 

I do like this new points program, and am trying to learn the details. Found out yesterday at my meeting that only raw veggies are 0 points, not cooked! Luckily, that didn't impact my points alot. 

I went out last night ( a Cioppino dinner) and figured the points. Tonight is Chevy's and I have already planned my points. It was interesting reading the nutrionals....I discovered that steak fajitas are lower in points than steak. How can that be? I also need to totally not eat any chips-because if I start, I can't stop. 

I also discovered a treat I like-using the Crystal light flavors in sparkling water. 

Good Luck to everyone this week.

Julia


----------



## Julia M

Good Ol Gal said:


> congrats on a good first week!  I have my first weigh in on Tues... hopefully I'll have a loss like you!





Good Luck!

Julia


----------



## Good Ol Gal

Julia M said:


> Had my first weigh in yesterday...down over 4 pounds. I'm happy I'm off to a good start. I'm pleased because I went out to eat a couple of times and stayed good. I also brought breakfast and lunch to work everyday.
> 
> I do like this new points program, and am trying to learn the details. *Found out yesterday at my meeting that only raw veggies are 0 points, not cooked! *Luckily, that didn't impact my points alot.
> 
> I went out last night ( a Cioppino dinner) and figured the points. Tonight is Chevy's and I have already planned my points. It was interesting reading the nutrionals....I discovered that steak fajitas are lower in points than steak. How can that be? I also need to totally not eat any chips-because if I start, I can't stop.
> 
> I also discovered a treat I like-using the Crystal light flavors in sparkling water.
> 
> Good Luck to everyone this week.
> 
> Julia


 What??!!   What was their explanation for that?  How do you figure the points for them then? 

I just cooked onions and mushrooms to put on my burger with dinner tonight   I also just started eating roasted red peppers in my salad instead of dressing.


----------



## Sandi

Good Ol Gal said:


> What??!!   What was their explanation for that?  How do you figure the points for them then?
> 
> I just cooked onions and mushrooms to put on my burger with dinner tonight   I also just started eating roasted red peppers in my salad instead of dressing.



Your cooked onions and mushrooms will also be 0 points plus unless you cooked them in oil or butter (or something like that) and then the veggies are still 0, but you have to add in the oil, butter, or whatever for the value of those points.  Except for potatoes, peas, and other high starch veggies, the vegetables have no points plus value whether they are cooked or raw.

Under the OLD program, there was a distinction between cooked and raw veggies.  The argument was that cooked veggies were more dense than raw veggies, so a cup of cooked had more calories, etc. than a cup of raw.  

Under the NEW points plus program, nearly all veggies are zero points whether raw or cooked.  This is how they come up on the on-line tracker.

Hope this helps.  Not sure why someone at Julia's meeting would be giving out bad information.  Maybe there was a misunderstanding or the leader was trying to make a distinction with those starchy veggies -- most of which you'd only eat cooked.


----------



## dis-happy

Julia M said:


> Had my first weigh in yesterday...down over 4 pounds. I'm happy I'm off to a good start. I'm pleased because I went out to eat a couple of times and stayed good. I also brought breakfast and lunch to work everyday.
> 
> I do like this new points program, and am trying to learn the details. Found out yesterday at my meeting that only raw veggies are 0 points, not cooked! Luckily, that didn't impact my points alot.
> 
> I went out last night ( a Cioppino dinner) and figured the points. Tonight is Chevy's and I have already planned my points. It was interesting reading the nutrionals....I discovered that steak fajitas are lower in points than steak. How can that be? I also need to totally not eat any chips-because if I start, I can't stop.
> 
> I also discovered a treat I like-using the Crystal light flavors in sparkling water.
> 
> Good Luck to everyone this week.
> 
> Julia




That's a great loss!  Congratulations!!!

Regarding the steak: I had to do some points research on different cuts of meat (was cooking a tri-tip roast one night).  Anyway, a possible explanation is that fajitas are made with flank steak, which is lower in fat (and points) then a regular steak you grill, such as a NY strip steak.


----------



## Julia M

Sandi said:


> Your cooked onions and mushrooms will also be 0 points plus unless you cooked them in oil or butter (or something like that).  Except for potatoes, peas, and other high starch veggies, the vegetables have no points plus value whether they are cooked or raw.
> 
> Under the OLD program, there was a distinction between cooked and raw veggies.  The argument was that cooked veggies were more dense than raw veggies, so a cup of cooked had more calories, etc. than a cup of raw.
> 
> Under the NEW points plus program, nearly all veggies are zero points whether raw or cooked.  This is how they come up on the on-line tracker.
> 
> Hope this helps.  Not sure why someone at Julia's meeting would be giving out bad information.  Maybe there was a misunderstanding or the leader was trying to make a distinction with those starchy veggies -- most of which you'd only eat cooked.



I asked why the roasted vegetable recipe (in the book I was given) said it was 1 point per serving. That's when I was told about the cooked vs. uncooked. After reading the previous posts, I checked in my online tracker, and saw the cooked vegies are 0 points. Not sure why I was told that!! 

I ate at Chevy's. Truly, I was shocked. I ordered the chicken fajitas and the serving size was amazingly small. I haven't eaten there in years. There were 5 strips of meat, each one about 2 inches long, maybe a half an inch wide and about 1/4 inch thick. No worries about overeating!!!

Julia


----------



## mrzrich

I made turkey meatloaf using Stove top stuffing mix last night for dinner.  5 points per serving.  Of course, the recipe is on my new blog! (shameless plug!) 

http://community.weightwatchers.com/Blogs/UserBlog.aspx?blogid=1026354


----------



## sjms71

Julia M said:


> Had my first weigh in yesterday...down over 4 pounds.
> Julia



Way to go go Julia 



mrzrich said:


> I made turkey meatloaf using Stove top stuffing mix last night for dinner.  5 points per serving.  Of course, the recipe is on my new blog! (shameless plug!)
> 
> http://community.weightwatchers.com/Blogs/UserBlog.aspx?blogid=1026354



 You're so funny!


----------



## ashenbiez

i just love reading everyone's posts in here. its so great knowing we're all going through the same thing - and looks like most of us are having success with it! woohoo! 

btw mrzrich - that halfway pic is AMAZING  i hope you feel proud just looking at what you've accomplished!!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

Wow!  I don't post for a few days and I'm 4 or 5 pages behind!  So, welcome to all the new posters and congrats to all the losers!  Sorry some of you are up.  I was up a pound this morning from yesterday....  Oh, well, I guess it was the weekend.

Someone asked a while back if anyone weighed themselves everyday.  Well, I do --at least 3 times each morning and before I go to bed each night.  If I have to get up through the night to go to the bathroom, I weigh myself then too.   Anyway....


Here's my menu for today:

Breakfast:  5pts
WWSmoothie/water/fruit/yogurt
Scrambled egg

Lunch:  9pts
Frozen entre, veggies, milk, yogurt, fruit  

Supper:  13pts
Potroast (meat, sauce, potatoes, veggies), Milk

Snacks: 2pts
Yogurt, Fruit, unsweetened applesauce, chocolate

Hope everyone have a points friendly weekend.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

mrzrich said:


> Finally got around to some before and Midways (not afters yet)
> 
> Before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> During...53 lbs down...53 to go!



Thanks for posting your pics!  I love being able to see pictures of people during different stages of their weight loss journey because they're such an inspiration to us all. And YOU looking AMAZING!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

Sandi said:


> Your cooked onions and mushrooms will also be 0 points plus unless you cooked them in oil or butter (or something like that) and then the veggies are still 0, but you have to add in the oil, butter, or whatever for the value of those points.  Except for potatoes, peas, and other high starch veggies, the vegetables have no points plus value whether they are cooked or raw.
> 
> Under the OLD program, there was a distinction between cooked and raw veggies.  The argument was that cooked veggies were more dense than raw veggies, so a cup of cooked had more calories, etc. than a cup of raw.
> 
> Under the NEW points plus program, nearly all veggies are zero points whether raw or cooked.  This is how they come up on the on-line tracker.
> 
> Hope this helps.  Not sure why someone at Julia's meeting would be giving out bad information.  Maybe there was a misunderstanding or the leader was trying to make a distinction with those starchy veggies -- most of which you'd only eat cooked.




You sound like you work for Weight Watchers!


----------



## Sandi

CdnBuzzFan said:


> You sound like you work for Weight Watchers!



Someday Jesse.  I would love to be qualified to be a receptionist.  I think it would keep me on the straight and narrow for the rest of my life.  I have achieved lifetime a couple of times and then think I can do it without going to meetings and without tracking.  Alas, I know the futility of that now. 

I admire the receptionists and leaders because I know they've been where I am.  My team (yes, I take ownership of them) is fabulous.


----------



## mackeysmom

Down 9.4 in my first three weeks, but fell waaaaay off track this week. 

Tuesday (weigh in day) and Wednesday were fine, but totally off program on Thursday, Friday, Saturday and Sunday. Back on track today, but we'll see what the scale says tomorrow.

In the past, I probably would skip the weigh-in and try to "re-group" before the next one. This time - I'm ready for a gain if that's what the scale says. It is all about accountability this time around  

On the plus-side - I made a delicious dinner tonight.  (It is very cold here in New York and I needed some comfort food).  I had a tube of pre-made polenta in the fridge and sliced up one serving into very thin slices.  "Fried" them up with a little Pam in the frying pan w/ some black pepper and garlic powder.  Once they were crispy, I put a little tomato sauce on them, a little grated mozzarella and some good grated parmesan cheese and stuck it under the broiler until bubbly.   It was absolutely delicious and only 5 pointsplus.


----------



## Sandi

mackeysmom said:


> Down 9.4 in my first three weeks, but fell waaaaay off track this week.
> 
> Tuesday (weigh in day) and Wednesday were fine, but totally off program on Thursday, Friday, Saturday and Sunday. Back on track today, but we'll see what the scale says tomorrow.
> 
> In the past, I probably would skip the weigh-in and try to "re-group" before the next one. This time - I'm ready for a gain if that's what the scale says. It is all about accountability this time around



So, how'd it go?  Facing the scales when you think you know it will not be happy news is brave.  It's really important to going the distance though.

We sure are quiet today.  My WI is tomorrow.  I ate more than I should have over the weekend, but otherwise did okay.  I'm not sure what the scales will say tomorrow, but I need my meeting.

Also, we tried the Kellogg's chips -- sea salt.  They were not a hit with my family.  Didn't seem worth the points to me.  DD16 and her friends also tested them and they didn't get thumbs up there, either.  I'm glad they're doing it for some of you though.


----------



## mackeysmom

Sandi said:


> So, how'd it go?  Facing the scales when you think you know it will not be happy news is brave.  It's really important to going the distance though.



I'm glad I went - I was down .8  .  Total is 10.2.

Does anybody here use the Simply Filling Technique?   I asked for the handout at my meeting today - I'm not prepared to do it this week but was thinking about trying it one of these days.  I like the idea of not having to count for a week (although the idea of not counting also scares the #@&# out of me!)


----------



## vavalynn2

Sandi said:


> Also, we tried the Kellogg's chips -- sea salt.  They were not a hit with my family.  Didn't seem worth the points to me.  DD16 and her friends also tested them and they didn't get thumbs up there, either.  I'm glad they're doing it for some of you though.




I am not a big fan of them either.  I bought them Sunday and portioned them out to bring to work, but tried the couple left in the bag.  I really do not care for them. I wish I did.

I have not looked into all natural pop chips.  I know Jillian Michaels seems to be talking about them every chance she gets.  Anyone tried them?

Have a good week all. Stay warm.


----------



## Sandi

mackeysmom said:


> I'm glad I went - I was down .8  .  Total is 10.2.



You were down!!!!  That's awesome.


----------



## Julia M

Checking in........
I have been out to eat twice this week, so have been working on being good tehse weekdays (although I think I counted the points and think I made good choices)

I am in a rut with my lunches, though. I have been taking a cup of Trader Joes butternut squash soup (2 points), carrots and pea pods, hummus (2 points) and raisin rosemary crisps (2-3 points). I also sometimes add in a cabbage slaw (2 points)

ANy ideas? I am not a big sandwich person. 

I am trying to exercise as well, but can't go for very long on the elliptical e have. SO I am trying to do it during commercials (it's hard on my knees)

Julia


----------



## brunette8706

mackeysmom said:


> I'm glad I went - I was down .8  .  Total is 10.2.
> 
> Does anybody here use the Simply Filling Technique?   I asked for the handout at my meeting today - I'm not prepared to do it this week but was thinking about trying it one of these days.  I like the idea of not having to count for a week (although the idea of not counting also scares the #@&# out of me!)



*
Hi!  Yes, I have done the SF Technique and it does work.  Concentrate on all the power foods with out counting points, BUT STOP EATING with you are SATISFIED NOT FULL.  You can eat all fruits, Veggies, lean protein, etc.  Check your literature.  

I started WW again on January 13.  Lost 4.5 pounds the first week.  I will get weighed in again this Thursday.  

Brunette


----------



## mackeysmom

brunette8706 said:


> *
> Hi!  Yes, I have done the SF Technique and it does work.  Concentrate on all the power foods with out counting points, BUT STOP EATING with you are SATISFIED NOT FULL.  You can eat all fruits, Veggies, lean protein, etc.  Check your literature.



Thanks for the input 

I think I'll plan to do the SF Technique next week.  I'll use this week to create my meal plans and put together a grocery list that won't leave me hanging.


----------



## robinb

Good evening everyone!  I have been under the weather the last couple days.  My DD came home with a stomach virus and shared it with me.  We were pretty pathetic yesterday.  She was on the couch in the living room and I was on the couch in the TV room ... snoozing and watching mindless TV.  

When I was finally able to eat today, I turned to total comfort food: chicken with dumplings.  Oh well.  I guess I was making up for not eating all of yesterday!  I'll be back on track tomorrow ... and I *did* track my points today and even with the dumplings I didn't go over.

I just got done watching 2 episodes of the new Hungry Girl show.  I thought it was cute and I think I will try her Ginormous Fruit Salad recipe.  It sounds pretty good and I have everything in my fridge right now.  I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## robinb

Julia M said:


> I asked why the roasted vegetable recipe (in the book I was given) said it was 1 point per serving. That's when I was told about the cooked vs. uncooked. After reading the previous posts, I checked in my online tracker, and saw the cooked vegies are 0 points. Not sure why I was told that!!


It could be that "feature" of the recipe builder that counts points for "free" foods when you enter them into a recipe.  Someone mentioned it earlier in the thread when they entered in a bunch of free fruit for a salad into the recipe builder but the recipe ended up with a couple of points.  My guess would be that each individual roasted vegetable is 0 points, but if you add them to the recipe builder it comes out to 1 point.


----------



## Good Ol Gal

First WI last night... 

down 4.2 lbs!   

Now to keep it going!


----------



## Worfiedoodles

I had my firsrt weigh in after Week 1 last night -- down 6.6! I am very excited to already have a 5 lb star!

That helped me get up and run this morning!

Maria


----------



## robinb

Good Ol Gal said:


> First WI last night...
> 
> down 4.2 lbs!
> 
> Now to keep it going!





Worfiedoodles said:


> I had my firsrt weigh in after Week 1 last night -- down 6.6! I am very excited to already have a 5 lb star!
> 
> That helped me get up and run this morning!
> 
> Maria


Whoo hoo!  What a great start for both of you .


----------



## sjms71

robinb said:


> Good evening everyone!  I have been under the weather the last couple days.  My DD came home with a stomach virus and shared it with me.  We were pretty pathetic yesterday.  She was on the couch in the living room and I was on the couch in the TV room ... snoozing and watching mindless TV.
> 
> When I was finally able to eat today, I turned to total comfort food: chicken with dumplings.  Oh well.  I guess I was making up for not eating all of yesterday!  I'll be back on track tomorrow ... and I *did* track my points today and even with the dumplings I didn't go over.
> 
> I just got done watching 2 episodes of the new Hungry Girl show.  I thought it was cute and I think I will try her Ginormous Fruit Salad recipe.  It sounds pretty good and I have everything in my fridge right now.  I'll let you know how it goes.



robin, feel better hun!!  I'm liking the HG show it's pretty good.  


Good Ol Gal said:


> First WI last night...
> 
> down 4.2 lbs!
> 
> Now to keep it going!



WoW!! that is awesome 



Worfiedoodles said:


> I had my firsrt weigh in after Week 1 last night -- down 6.6! I am very excited to already have a 5 lb star!
> 
> That helped me get up and run this morning!
> 
> Maria



Maria, you rock girl!!  great job


----------



## brookelizabeth

sjms71 said:


> I've mentioned this before but I'll mention again for some of the newer peeps on the board.  I buy something called Better N Peanut Butter.  It's only 2g of fat and only 2p+ for 32g.  And it's VERY good.  I bought mine at Target.



I tried to find that at our local grocery stores but couldn't find it.  Next time I'm at Target (it's not close to our house), I'll see if I can find it!  Thanks for the tip!



LJSRDH said:


> =
> I live in NYC and walk a lot, which is a blessing -- and a curse due to all of the wonderfully available food!  The holidays kicked my butt this year.



Laura,
I HEAR YA!!!  I'm in Queens.  We live, literally, 3 houses behind a bakery.  And across the street from that is a pizza place.  1 block away, Dunkin' Donuts and a bagel place.  And of course all the food is displayed sooooo beautifully in the windows of many of these places.  



mrzrich said:


> Hey guys, started a cooking blog on the WW site.  Today's recipe is for Breakfast Pizza
> 
> http://community.weightwatchers.com/Blogs/UserBlog.aspx?blogid=1026354



Great blog, thanks for sharing!  I'll friend ya and follow you over there.



mrzrich said:


> Finally got around to some beore and Midways (not afters yet)
> 
> Before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> During...53 lbs down...53 to go!



You look AMAZING girl!  A whole new woman!!! 



mrzrich said:


> I made turkey meatloaf using Stove top stuffing mix last night for dinner.  5 points per serving.  Of course, the recipe is on my new blog! (shameless plug!)
> 
> http://community.weightwatchers.com/Blogs/UserBlog.aspx?blogid=1026354



That's how we make our meatloaf too-though we use 2 pounds of turkey and a whole box of stove top and 2 eggs - 7 points a slice.  We threw in some carrots and onions this time around.  It's SO easy and yummy!  I'll have to try it with egg beaters next time.


----------



## sjms71

mrzrich said:


> I made turkey meatloaf using Stove top stuffing mix last night for dinner.  5 points per serving.  Of course, the recipe is on my new blog! (shameless plug!)
> 
> http://community.weightwatchers.com/Blogs/UserBlog.aspx?blogid=1026354



Making your turkeyloaf recipe tonight just put it in the oven.  It's funny cause I NEVER buy stove top but I did a few weeks ago.  Well, everyone was complaining they don't like stove top when I was going to make it (I don't know since when they don't like it).  Then recipe with stove top came along couldn't have been more perfect .


----------



## Sandi

My WI was no good today.  Up a pound.  Grrrrr.  I tracked, exercised, did all the right things, so I'm not sure what's up.    A prior version of me would have given up right about now.  But, I'm going to stick with it.  Like you guys say, I have to look at the other successes.  

Hope the other Wednesday folks have better results.


----------



## robinb

Sandi said:


> My WI was no good today.  Up a pound.  Grrrrr.  I tracked, exercised, did all the right things, so I'm not sure what's up.    A prior version of me would have given up right about now.  But, I'm going to stick with it.  Like you guys say, I have to look at the other successes.
> 
> Hope the other Wednesday folks have better results.


{{hugs}} Sometimes it takes a week or two for all your hard work to show up.


----------



## sjms71

Sandi said:


> My WI was no good today.  Up a pound.  Grrrrr.  I tracked, exercised, did all the right things, so I'm not sure what's up.    A prior version of me would have given up right about now.  But, I'm going to stick with it.  Like you guys say, I have to look at the other successes.
> 
> Hope the other Wednesday folks have better results.



Girl I so feel your pain!! But I'm hanging in there and I know you are too .  I really worked out last week too and tracked everything.  Did weights and Jillian Michaels 30 day shred (which killed me) and I gained 1lb.  This week I cut back on my working out.  I did the elliptical but instead of high resistance and incline I did it longer and just on the basic flat no resistance. Hope that does something for me tomorrow.  Hang in there keep up the positive attitude.


----------



## vavalynn2

Paid my dues to join the biggest loser at work today. I will not only now be accountable to myself, the disboards, my husband, but also my team at school.  Too bad my earlier weight loss won't count. 

For a while now I have been buying Wegman's light english muffins.  I have just assumed they were the same as Thomas' light english muffins (3 points).  I took the time to use the calculator tonight and they are only 2 points!  That was a nice suprise. I used one tonight with my 95% burger with lots of veggies. Yum!

One day at a time, and keep up the good work!


----------



## brookelizabeth

Now, I don't know if this is fact...but do you think that due to exercising we are building muscle and seeing a slight weight gain at first?  I thought I read something about that years ago.  After a short bit the added muscle helps you burn calories faster, so the small gain is short-lived.

Has anyone else heard that before?  Is it true?  Because I had that same dreaded 1 pound gain last week even though I did everything right too...that was the only thing I could think of.


----------



## Good Ol Gal

brookelizabeth said:


> Now, I don't know if this is fact...but do you think that due to exercising we are building muscle and seeing a slight weight gain at first?  I thought I read something about that years ago.  After a short bit the added muscle helps you burn calories faster, so the small gain is short-lived.
> 
> Has anyone else heard that before?  Is it true?  Because I had that same dreaded 1 pound gain last week even though I did everything right too...that was the only thing I could think of.



that's what my husband says.  Then your muscles burn more calories for you, even when you're just sitting. 

At least that's what I'm hoping for


----------



## sjms71

brookelizabeth said:


> Now, I don't know if this is fact...but do you think that due to exercising we are building muscle and seeing a slight weight gain at first?  I thought I read something about that years ago.  After a short bit the added muscle helps you burn calories faster, so the small gain is short-lived.
> 
> Has anyone else heard that before?  Is it true?  Because I had that same dreaded 1 pound gain last week even though I did everything right too...that was the only thing I could think of.



YES! I guess that was kind of the point I was trying to make in my pp.  I kicked back my workout this week to pure elevating my heart rate instead of muscle intense workout.  Not sure if it will do anything but after being the same weight for 2 months and then gaining a 1lb.  I'm am doing everything possible just to see the scale move down.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

Sandi said:


> Someday Jesse.  I would love to be qualified to be a receptionist.  I think it would keep me on the straight and narrow for the rest of my life.  I have achieved lifetime a couple of times and then think I can do it without going to meetings and without tracking.  Alas, I know the futility of that now.



I was thinking also that working for WW would help me keep my weight in check and help me focus on maintaining, however...    that was not the case.


----------



## natashag76

Hi everyone, 
Had my WI today.  Up 1.2  I know where it came from but I'm still miffed at myself.  I seem to be averaging about a pound loss a month.  I just try to keep telling myself "at least overall, it's still going in the right direction."
Any advice from the old timers, since I'm still relatively new?
Thanks!!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

I'm sooo mad!    I found out yesterday that my yogurt, which is 1 point according to the points calculator, is actually TWO POINTS according to the info in the pocket guide and the food companion.  TWO POINTS!!!  I usually eat two yogurts a day (sometimes 3 -- I really like yogurt).  So, everyday, I've been eating 2-3 extra points.  That works out to at least 7 extra points per week!  The scale hasn't been working in my favour lately.  I was thinking that I was eating too much fruit but maybe this is why.

I also found out that if you make something with fruit in it (like a pie) that you're supposed to count the fruit points!  That probably means that my 3 point blueberry banana pancakes may not actually be 3 points either!


----------



## sjms71

natashag76 said:


> Hi everyone,
> Had my WI today.  Up 1.2  I know where it came from but I'm still miffed at myself.  I seem to be averaging about a half pound loss a month.  I just try to keep telling myself "at least overall, it's still going in the right direction."
> Any advice from the old timers, since I'm still relatively new?
> Thanks!!



sorry you are up .  Since you know where it came from this week then you need to just track, track, and TRACK. Secondly, as for slowly losing, do you exercise?  If not start adding some activity.  Also, make sure you take your measurements.  Maybe you can post a typical days menu and we all can help tweak it for you.  Other than that hang in there a few of us are struggling and as long as you are making the best choices you can each day then that is a victory!



CdnBuzzFan said:


> I'm sooo mad!    I found out yesterday that my yogurt, which is 1 point according to the points calculator, is actually TWO POINTS according to the info in the pocket guide and the food companion.  TWO POINTS!!!  I usually eat two yogurts a day (sometimes 3 -- I really like yogurt).  So, everyday, I've been eating 2-3 extra points.  That works out to at least 7 extra points per week!  The scale hasn't been working in my favour lately.  I was thinking that I was eating too much fruit but maybe this is why.
> 
> I also found out that if you make something with fruit in it (like a pie) that you're supposed to count the fruit points!  That probably means that my 3 point blueberry banana pancakes may not actually be 3 points either!



The yogurt sounds like it could be a problem Jess, cut back and see what happens. Why is there this discrepansy in points calculation?  I'm really miffed about the cooking with fruit too.  I mean why weren't these specific guidelines spelled out?


----------



## k_null81

wow, I'm just totally confused...so I made a smoothie with strawberries, a banana, and a yogurt...I asked at my meeting this past saturday if the fruit would be 0 and I was told yes so I count my smoothie as 2 points for the yogurt...So is the fruit really 0 points?

Also for the above people talking about exercising and muscles...not sure if this is true or not but I heard your muscles retain water if they are sore or worked hard...something like that...not sure if that is true or not.

Either way I typically only do interval training on the treadmill but this past sunday I decided to incorporate weight training just using free weights and an exercise ball...let me tell you my thighs are so sore I can barely walk up and down stairs or sit down!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

sjms71 said:


> The yogurt sounds like it could be a problem Jess, cut back and see what happens. Why is there this discrepansy in points calculation?  I'm really miffed about the cooking with fruit too.  I mean why weren't these specific guidelines spelled out?



Thanks for the advice, Steph, but I cant cut back just yet -- my fridge is full of it and I dont want to pitch any of it out so I have to eat it.  I've just adjusted my points this week by taking some out of my 49 to compensate for the extas but I've been counting it as 1 point for months!  The discrepancy has someting to do with sugar alcohol which the calculator cannot consider so for things like this, we're supposed to refer to the information in the books.  Still ticks me off though!


----------



## sjms71

k_null81 said:


> Either way I typically only do interval training on the treadmill but this past sunday I decided to incorporate weight training just using free weights and an exercise ball...let me tell you my thighs are so sore I can barely walk up and down stairs or sit down!



, I did the 30 day shred and the other day I was upstairs with DD and I started walking down the stairs backwards.  DD was just looking at me like, mom what are you doing.  I said to her my legs hurt so bad I can't walk down the stairs .


----------



## k_null81

sjms71 said:


> , I did the 30 day shred and the other day I was upstairs with DD and I started walking down the stairs backwards.  DD was just looking at me like, mom what are you doing.  I said to her my legs hurt so bad I can't walk down the stairs .



Hmmm...I may need to try that...might get weird looks at work though but then again I'm one of the only people that uses the stairs and we are on the 2nd floor of 18 floor building...lol

I still can't believe how sore my thighs are...I did some upper body on Sunday and I was sore but nothing like my legs...


----------



## sjms71

CdnBuzzFan said:


> Thanks for the advice, Steph, but I cant cut back just yet -- my fridge is full of it and I dont want to pitch any of it out so I have to eat it.  I've just adjusted my points this week by taking some out of my 49 to compensate for the extas but I've been counting it as 1 point for months!  The discrepancy has someting to do with sugar alcohol which the calculator cannot consider so for things like this, we're supposed to refer to the information in the books.  Still ticks me off though!



Yeah, Just adjust your points until you can "downsize" your yogurt .  What kind is it?  I'll have to pass that info onto my other WW friends about the fruit.  Thanks for letting us know.    



k_null81 said:


> Hmmm...I may need to try that...might get weird looks at work though but then again I'm one of the only people that uses the stairs and we are on the 2nd floor of 18 floor building...lol
> 
> I still can't believe how sore my thighs are...I did some upper body on Sunday and I was sore but nothing like my legs...



Yes, that would probably look funny at work, it did when I did it at home apparently .  Even when I was sitting on the sofa and the cat jumped on my lap, I practically went through the roof they hurt so bad.  It will get better after a few days.


----------



## disneychick0412

Hello everyone!! 

So far I have lost about 10 pounds on WW. I haven't started doing it the new PointsPlus way. One reason is because our meeting room has not had the new starter kit books since the very first meeting after PointsPlus was introduced, and even then I don't think they had very many. 
Is this something that is a problem in other areas?

Also, are you all having success doing it this way?? Are you finding it harder or easier?  Change makes me nervous, but I guess I will try it and see what happens. 

Does e-tools have the point values that the books have? So maybe I don't really need the books?? 

Thanks in advance for the help!!


----------



## mackeysmom

disneychick0412 said:


> Also, are you all having success doing it this way?? Are you finding it harder or easier?  Change makes me nervous, but I guess I will try it and see what happens.



I think I've been on almost every version of the Weight Watchers programs since the mid-80's 

I am absolutely LOVING this new version of the program.  This is the first time I am actually excited about my weight loss program.  I'm in my fifth week and haven't lost any steam yet.

It isn't (in my opinion, at least) too different from the previous program and am actually surprised at a lot of the backlash I've seen on the "official" Weight Watchers message boards.  The basic concept is the same - you have a number of points per day and it is your discretion as to how you use them.   I trust the people behind the "science" of the program to have done the research to ensure that I can eat the extra fruit and still lose weight.

Good Luck


----------



## robinb

vavalynn2 said:


> Paid my dues to join the biggest loser at work today. I will not only now be accountable to myself, the disboards, my husband, but also my team at school.  Too bad my earlier weight loss won't count.


That's OK! I think those Biggest Loser challenges are really great.  I was thinking of joining the one put on by our local TV station.  I would never be a winner because I don't have a gigantic amount to lose and I also lose very slowly but it might be fun for me to track my weight loss there too.  I just need to catch up on the two Biggest Loser episodes I have missed so far.



natashag76 said:


> Hi everyone,
> Had my WI today.  Up 1.2  I know where it came from but I'm still miffed at myself.  I seem to be averaging about a half pound loss a month.  I just try to keep telling myself "at least overall, it's still going in the right direction."
> Any advice from the old timers, since I'm still relatively new?
> Thanks!!



No advise, but {{hugs}}.  Some of us are just SLOW Losers.  I am one of them.  I lose an average of about 1 lb per month with at least one weigh in per month UP.  It can be frustrating losing just 12-15 lbs per year but I weigh less than when I started and I feel better about myself.  I just keep on plugging along.  Feel free to plug along with me .




CdnBuzzFan said:


> I'm sooo mad!    I found out yesterday that my yogurt, which is 1 point according to the points calculator, is actually TWO POINTS according to the info in the pocket guide and the food companion.  TWO POINTS!!!


Why the heck would it be two points?  That just doesn't make an sense.



> I also found out that if you make something with fruit in it (like a pie) that you're supposed to count the fruit points!  That probably means that my 3 point blueberry banana pancakes may not actually be 3 points either!


Yes.  When you make a RECIPE using fruits and veggies you are supposed to add them to the recipe builder so it can calculate the points on the carbs in the food.  I call BS on that one and won't do it.  Of course, with an attitude like that no wonder I lose weight so slowly .



disneychick0412 said:


> Does e-tools have the point values that the books have? So maybe I don't really need the books??


Congratulations on your great weight loss!  Yes, eTools has everything you need.  If you have a smart phone you probably don't even need to buy a calculator .


----------



## MiniGirl

CdnBuzzFan said:


> I'm sooo mad!   *I found out yesterday that my yogurt, which is 1 point according to the points calculator, is actually TWO POINTS according to the info in the pocket guide and the food companion.  TWO POINTS!!!  *I usually eat two yogurts a day (sometimes 3 -- I really like yogurt).  So, everyday, I've been eating 2-3 extra points.  That works out to at least 7 extra points per week!  The scale hasn't been working in my favour lately.  I was thinking that I was eating too much fruit but maybe this is why.
> 
> I also found out that if you make something with fruit in it (like a pie) that you're supposed to count the fruit points!  That probably means that my 3 point blueberry banana pancakes may not actually be 3 points either!



Actually someone mentioned this in my meeting the other day. The leader said to go by the number on the points calculator. She said the pocket guide and food companion are accurate, but they are averages. In fact, she said that we should use the calculator and double check the points value in the guide for any foods that we eat often. Like you said, a point here and there adds up or frees up other points if it works the other way.


----------



## karliebug

Sandi said:


> My WI was no good today.  Up a pound.  Grrrrr.  I tracked, exercised, did all the right things, so I'm not sure what's up.    A prior version of me would have given up right about now.  But, I'm going to stick with it.  Like you guys say, I have to look at the other successes.
> 
> Hope the other Wednesday folks have better results.



Don't worry, it will show up next week. Hang in there. Everyone has weeks where you do everything right and gain a little and weeks when you cheated and seemed to get away with it. It could be that you are retaining water-watch your sodium. Also, you may be losing inches.


----------



## Sandi

sjms71 said:


> Girl I so feel your pain!! But I'm hanging in there and I know you are too .  I really worked out last week too and tracked everything.  Did weights and Jillian Michaels 30 day shred (which killed me) and I gained 1lb.  This week I cut back on my working out.  I did the elliptical but instead of high resistance and incline I did it longer and just on the basic flat no resistance. Hope that does something for me tomorrow.  Hang in there keep up the positive attitude.



Thanks Steph.  I know others are in the same boat -- and we have a pretty darn big boat.  That's part of why I love this thread.  (Thank you Robin.)  I was explaining to my DH how I use this thread for support and that it is so much better than the WW website threads -- I gave up on those.



CdnBuzzFan said:


> I was thinking also that working for WW would help me keep my weight in check and help me focus on maintaining, however...    that was not the case.



Well, that wasn't what I wanted to hear Jess.  I'm going to pretend it will work.  



karliebug said:


> Don't worry, it will show up next week. Hang in there. Everyone has weeks where you do everything right and gain a little and weeks when you cheated and seemed to get away with it. It could be that you are retaining water-watch your sodium. Also, you may be losing inches.



Thanks Karliebug.  Yes, the inches are definitely coming off.  Today I put on a suit for work and the pants were hanging terribly.  I looked like a little kid dressed up in her dad's clothes.  That suit is going to Goodwill.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

sjms71 said:


> Yeah, Just adjust your points until you can "downsize" your yogurt .  What kind is it?  I'll have to pass that info onto my other WW friends about the fruit.  Thanks for letting us know.





robinb said:


> Why the heck would it be two points?  That just doesn't make an sense.
> 
> Yes.  When you make a RECIPE using fruits and veggies you are supposed to add them to the recipe builder so it can calculate the points on the carbs in the food.  I call BS on that one and won't do it.  Of course, with an attitude like that no wonder I lose weight so slowly .





MiniGirl said:


> Actually someone mentioned this in my meeting the other day. The leader said to go by the number on the points calculator. She said the pocket guide and food companion are accurate, but they are averages. In fact, she said that we should use the calculator and double check the points value in the guide for any foods that we eat often. Like you said, a point here and there adds up or frees up other points if it works the other way.



I've been buying SOURCE made by Yoplait.  It's sweetened with Splenda and fruit flavoured.  On the old points plan, it worked out to _1 pt for 200g_ which is around 3/4 of a cup I think.  

The info on the label per 100g is:
Protein 4g
Carbohydrates 5g
Fat 0g
Fibre 0g
...which according to the calculator is 1 pp+.  

However, in the pocket guide under Yogurt, it says that *Light (artificially sweetened) 1 Cup* is 3 pp+.  That works out to 1.5 pp+ for half a cup or about 100 grams.  Since WW no longer uses half points, it has to be counted as 2 pp+ points.

The Complete Food Companion (I think I have the American version) says the same thing on page 76.

I'm told that we have to go by the books and not by the calculator when determining the points for foods sweetened artificially because of the calculator's inability to take sugar alcohol into account.

So it seems that there is another discrepancy here, which is do we go by what the book says or by what the calculator says.  Looks like not even our leaders have this one right yet because we're getting two different answers.  






Sandi said:


> Well, that wasn't what I wanted to hear Jess.  I'm going to pretend it will work.



Oh, Sandi, I'm sure it works for other people.    I've just gotten a little cocky since I hit Lifetime.


----------



## robinb

CdnBuzzFan said:


> I've been buying SOURCE made by Yoplait.  It's sweetened with Splenda and fruit flavoured.  On the old points plan, it worked out to _1 pt for 200g_ which is around 3/4 of a cup I think.
> 
> The info on the label per 100g is:
> Protein 4g
> Carbohydrates 5g
> Fat 0g
> Fibre 0g
> ...which according to the calculator is 1 pp+.
> 
> However, in the pocket guide under Yogurt, it says that *Light (artificially sweetened) 1 Cup* is 3 pp+.  That works out to 1.5 pp+ for half a cup or about 100 grams.  Since WW no longer uses half points, it has to be counted as 2 pp+ points.
> 
> The Complete Food Companion (I think I have the American version) says the same thing on page 76.
> 
> I'm told that we have to go by the books and not by the calculator when determining the points for foods sweetened artificially because of the calculator's inability to take sugar alcohol into account.
> 
> So it seems that there is another discrepancy here, which is do we go by what the book says or by what the calculator says.  Looks like not even our leaders have this one right yet because we're getting two different answers.


Oooo.  I see where the sugar alcohols in artificial sweeteners can be a problem.  I remember worrying about them when I was on Atkins many moons ago.  I would say that if you eat two servings per day, then split the difference and put it in as 1 cup total for 3 points.

ETA: I stopped eating artificially sweetened yogurt because it didn't taste good to me and it didn't satisfy me and sometimes it triggered me to eat more.  I now eat Stoneyfield Farm non-fat yogurt and it's 3 points for 6 oz, but it really hits the spot for me.  I also like plain non-fat greek yogurt.


----------



## sjms71

Holy Cow I lost 3.2 this week! 

I'm sure you all can imagine how incredibly happy I am after struggling for a while now.  I couldn't wait to come home and share with you all.  1 more LB. to go before 60 gone .  So, just stick with it everyone, I know some weeks you just feel like you can't go on but, you can.  I hope this is a turning point for me for the now last 12lbs.  Thanks again everyone for all your support and encouragement every week .


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

sjms71 said:


> Holy Cow I lost 3.2 this week!
> 
> I'm sure you all can imagine how incredible happy I am after struggling for a while now.  I couldn't wait to come home and share with you all.  1 more LB. to go before 60 gone .  So, just stick with it everyone, I know some weeks you just feel like you can't go on but, you can.  I hope this is a turning point for me for the now last 12lbs.  Thanks again everyone for all your support and encouragement every week .



HOLY COW!!!            :    :
Good for you, Stephanie!  Nice goin'. You've made us proud!


----------



## sjms71

CdnBuzzFan said:


> HOLY COW!!!            :    :
> Good for you, Stephanie!  Nice goin'. You've made us proud!



I love you guys!!  You're the best support ever.


----------



## Twingle

sjms71 said:


> Holy Cow I lost 3.2 this week!
> 
> I'm sure you all can imagine how incredible happy I am after struggling for a while now.  I couldn't wait to come home and share with you all.  1 more LB. to go before 60 gone .  So, just stick with it everyone, I know some weeks you just feel like you can't go on but, you can.  I hope this is a turning point for me for the now last 12lbs.  Thanks again everyone for all your support and encouragement every week .



AWESOME!  So proud of you and all your hard work!  GREAT JOB!


----------



## Sandi

sjms71 said:


> Holy Cow I lost 3.2 this week!
> 
> I'm sure you all can imagine how incredible happy I am after struggling for a while now.  I couldn't wait to come home and share with you all.  1 more LB. to go before 60 gone .  So, just stick with it everyone, I know some weeks you just feel like you can't go on but, you can.  I hope this is a turning point for me for the now last 12lbs.  Thanks again everyone for all your support and encouragement every week .



That's terrific.  I'm jealous --- but also hopeful.  You really are coming close to the goal line.  Congratulations!!!!


----------



## robinb

sjms71 said:


> Holy Cow I lost 3.2 this week!
> 
> I'm sure you all can imagine how incredible happy I am after struggling for a while now.  I couldn't wait to come home and share with you all.  1 more LB. to go before 60 gone .  So, just stick with it everyone, I know some weeks you just feel like you can't go on but, you can.  I hope this is a turning point for me for the now last 12lbs.  Thanks again everyone for all your support and encouragement every week .


I can't WAIT to see your ticker click into the 60's!


----------



## Worfiedoodles

sjms71 said:


> Holy Cow I lost 3.2 this week!
> 
> I'm sure you all can imagine how incredible happy I am after struggling for a while now.  I couldn't wait to come home and share with you all.  1 more LB. to go before 60 gone .  So, just stick with it everyone, I know some weeks you just feel like you can't go on but, you can.  I hope this is a turning point for me for the now last 12lbs.  Thanks again everyone for all your support and encouragement every week .



*Stephanie* -- What a wonderful inspiration you are! I know you are so pleased, it is really hard to have a loss like that when you get close to your goal. You  Congratulations! 

Maria


----------



## sjms71

Again, thank you so much, you all truly are the *BEST*.  I've been trying everything to see the scale move the last few weeks.  Not sure what exactly did it.  I cut back on my intensity in my workout this week but did it for longer.  Or maybe everything finally caught up with me.  Whatever it is I"ll take it.  I don't think I've loss like that since I first started ww 15 months ago, I am still amazed!!  Hope I started a trend for everyone else.


----------



## cepmom

sjms71 said:


> Holy Cow I lost 3.2 this week!
> 
> I'm sure you all can imagine how incredible happy I am after struggling for a while now.  I couldn't wait to come home and share with you all.  1 more LB. to go before 60 gone .  So, just stick with it everyone, I know some weeks you just feel like you can't go on but, you can.  I hope this is a turning point for me for the now last 12lbs.  Thanks again everyone for all your support and encouragement every week .



wow!! Awesome job!congratulations!!


----------



## brookelizabeth

Congrats!  It will be very exciting to see that ticker move to 60 pounds!  What an accomplishment!  And I do hope you started a trend. 

Thanks for the words on the exercise/building muscle info.  I like the idea of lessening the intensity every other week.  I think I'll try that too.



CdnBuzzFan said:


> I also found out that if you make something with fruit in it (like a pie) that you're supposed to count the fruit points!  That probably means that my 3 point blueberry banana pancakes may not actually be 3 points either!



Sorry to hear about your yogurt!  That is very frustrating.  I'm a big yogurt eater as well, I currently eat Dannon Light & Fit, but plan to switch to Stonyfield Organic after I get on a better routine with my points and can afford the extra points it costs.

I had NO idea about the fruit being baked!  I don't bake..or really cook for that matter... but in case I have hubby make something with baked fruit I'll be sure to remember that.



k_null81 said:


> Also for the above people talking about exercising and muscles...not sure if this is true or not but I heard your muscles retain water if they are sore or worked hard...something like that...not sure if that is true or not.
> 
> Either way I typically only do interval training on the treadmill but this past sunday I decided to incorporate weight training just using free weights and an exercise ball...let me tell you my thighs are so sore I can barely walk up and down stairs or sit down!



That is interesting!  I've never heard that, but it makes sense.

Last week I was SO SORE from my workouts.  This week I did my intense session on Monday, so I've recovered by now and have been doing milder things since.  I had a really hard time sitting down earlier this week though, it's so painful...but you know it's good!


----------



## ashenbiez

sjms71 said:


> Holy Cow I lost 3.2 this week!
> 
> I'm sure you all can imagine how incredible happy I am after struggling for a while now.  I couldn't wait to come home and share with you all.  1 more LB. to go before 60 gone .  So, just stick with it everyone, I know some weeks you just feel like you can't go on but, you can.  I hope this is a turning point for me for the now last 12lbs.  Thanks again everyone for all your support and encouragement every week .



congrats!! yay!! 
truly inspiring to us all - and hopefully to yourself! look at what you've accomplished so far!


----------



## natashag76

sjms71 said:


> Holy Cow I lost 3.2 this week!
> 
> I'm sure you all can imagine how incredible happy I am after struggling for a while now.  I couldn't wait to come home and share with you all.  1 more LB. to go before 60 gone .  So, just stick with it everyone, I know some weeks you just feel like you can't go on but, you can.  I hope this is a turning point for me for the now last 12lbs.  Thanks again everyone for all your support and encouragement every week .



How wonderful!!!


----------



## mrzrich

sjms71 said:


> Holy Cow I lost 3.2 this week!
> 
> I'm sure you all can imagine how incredible happy I am after struggling for a while now.  I couldn't wait to come home and share with you all.  1 more LB. to go before 60 gone .  So, just stick with it everyone, I know some weeks you just feel like you can't go on but, you can.  I hope this is a turning point for me for the now last 12lbs.  Thanks again everyone for all your support and encouragement every week .




Yeah! 

I was down 1.8 at my WI this week.


----------



## natashag76

sjms71 said:


> sorry you are up .  Since you know where it came from this week then you need to just track, track, and TRACK. Secondly, as for slowly losing, do you exercise?  If not start adding some activity.  Also, make sure you take your measurements.  Maybe you can post a typical days menu and we all can help tweak it for you.  Other than that hang in there a few of us are struggling and as long as you are making the best choices you can each day then that is a victory!



I try to exercise, but as a SAHM to 3, my days are usually rushed with carpool, laundry, etc.  However, we just adopted a very feisty 2 year old lab, so I try to play soccer with her a few times a week.  I quit my gym b/c it was disgusting.  Broken equipment, overcrowded, yuck.  I hope when my youngest is in school 5 days a week, I'll be able to get back to my old gym that I LOVED.  For now, it's just me and the Wii.
As for my food, it usually looks like this:
bkfst:
english muffin: 3 pts
egg whites: 1 pt
veggie sausage: 2 pts
some kind of fruit: 0 pts
coffee w/ FF half n half: 1 pt

lunch:
small baked potato: 3 pts
1/4 c 1% cottage cheese:  2 pts
some kind of veggie or small salad: 0-1 pt

snack:
grapefruit

dinner:  
this is where I'm all over the place...so, no comment for now!  My husband gets home VERY late most days, so I usually end up grazing until he arrives and we can eat together.



robinb said:


> No advise, but {{hugs}}.  Some of us are just SLOW Losers.  I am one of them.  I lose an average of about 1 lb per month with at least one weigh in per month UP.  It can be frustrating losing just 12-15 lbs per year but I weigh less than when I started and I feel better about myself.  I just keep on plugging along.  Feel free to plug along with me .



Thanks for the moral support! Plug plug plug 
That's my attitude, too.  I'm also hoping that once the warmer weather gets here my activity level will go up.  I love to garden and take the kids to the park.  Just being able to walk outside without fear of breaking a leg will guarantee that I get out more often!


----------



## sjms71

mrzrich said:


> Yeah!
> 
> I was down 1.8 at my WI this week.



 that's awesome, it's all the blogging .  Let the losing trend continue.


----------



## sjms71

natashag76 said:


> I try to exercise, but as a SAHM to 3, my days are usually rushed with carpool, laundry, etc.  However, we just adopted a very feisty 2 year old lab, so I try to play soccer with her a few times a week.  I quit my gym b/c it was disgusting.  Broken equipment, overcrowded, yuck.  I hope when my youngest is in school 5 days a week, I'll be able to get back to my old gym that I LOVED.  For now, it's just me and the Wii.
> As for my food, it usually looks like this:
> bkfst:
> english muffin: 3 pts
> egg whites: 1 pt
> veggie sausage: 2 pts
> some kind of fruit: 0 pts
> coffee w/ FF half n half: 1 pt
> 
> lunch:
> small baked potato: 3 pts
> 1/4 c 1% cottage cheese:  2 pts
> some kind of veggie or small salad: 0-1 pt
> 
> snack:
> grapefruit
> 
> dinner:
> this is where I'm all over the place...so, no comment for now!  My husband gets home VERY late most days, so I usually end up grazing until he arrives and we can eat together.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the moral support! Plug plug plug
> That's my attitude, too.  I'm also hoping that once the warmer weather gets here my activity level will go up.  I love to garden and take the kids to the park.  Just being able to walk outside without fear of breaking a leg will guarantee that I get out more often!



I know it's hard to get in some exercise when you have kids at home.  I'm a SAHM too however, mine are in school all day.   I too could fill my day with laundry, other house work, carpooling ect. It's important not to put yourself on the bottom of the list.  Try to set aside time for the wii or whatever exercise you can do, even if it's 15 min.  Are you tracking your grazing?  Cause those BLT's (Bites, Licks and tastes) add up.  Other than that hang in there sometimes there is no reason to why we lose and don't.


----------



## robinb

I made Lettuce Wraps this evening.  I was looking for a recipe and someone over on one of the Biggest Loser threads mentioned making some this week, so I googled the recipe that she used.  I substituted cubed chicken for ground beef and since I had a huge breast and a half left from earlier in the week I just counted it as a pound (it was 14 oz!) .  I made it into 4 wraps which came out to 5 points each.

*Asian Lettuce Wraps Recipe*

                                       From                       Woman's Day |                      August 1, 2007 




Active Time:  20 minutes
Total Time:  30 minutes
 *Recipe Ingredients*




*Sauce*
1/3 cup orange juice
1 Tbsp each sugar and rice vinegar
1/4 tsp each sesame oil and crushed red pepper flakes
*Wraps*
1/2 cup uncooked instant brown rice
8 oz lean ground beef
2 tsp each minced garlic and minced fresh ginger
1 medium red pepper, cut in strips
6 scallions, thinly sliced (1/2 cup)
2 Tbsp hoisin sauce
8 green-leaf lettuce leaves, washed
Radish sprouts
 
 *Recipe Preparation*

                 1. Sauce: Whisk ingredients in small bowl; set aside so flavors  blend.2. Wraps: Make instant brown rice as package directs, omitting  butter.3. Meanwhile, cook beef, garlic and ginger in large nonstick  skillet over medium-high heat for 3 minutes. Add red pepper strips; cook  1 minute more until heated. Remove from heat; stir in scallions and  hoisin sauce. 4. Divide rice, then beef mixture among lettuce leaves.  Top with some radish sprouts. Drizzle sauce on top.


----------



## k_null81

sjms71 said:


> Holy Cow I lost 3.2 this week!
> 
> I'm sure you all can imagine how incredibly happy I am after struggling for a while now.  I couldn't wait to come home and share with you all.  1 more LB. to go before 60 gone .  So, just stick with it everyone, I know some weeks you just feel like you can't go on but, you can.  I hope this is a turning point for me for the now last 12lbs.  Thanks again everyone for all your support and encouragement every week .



That's amazing!  Congrats!


----------



## brookelizabeth

Down 1.6 this morning!


----------



## Wonders10

Hi guys!

I've been hanging out with my "DISappearing Peeps" but lurking here a little bit.  After following the "old" WW program for a few weeks, I joined the new points plus program online.  And I really like it!  I'm eating so much more fruit and I always feel like I have tons of points left to eat!  

I haven't adjusted my siggie ticker yet, but I'm down 7lbs so far!  My goal is to hit 199lbs (weight) by my Disney trip in March - my first time under 200 lbs in awhile!  And that would be an 18.4 weight loss.  In about 2 months.  

TGIF!


----------



## brookelizabeth

natashag76 said:


> As for my food, it usually looks like this:
> coffee w/ FF half n half: 1 pt



How much FF half & half do you use?  I use 2 tablespoons per cup, which is equal to 0 points...but I drink at least 2 cups a day, so I am wondering if I should start counting it overall as a point or something...  any advice there?



robinb said:


> I made Lettuce Wraps this evening.



Those lettuce wraps sound amazing!


----------



## brookelizabeth

Wonders10 said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> I've been hanging out with my "DISappearing Peeps" but lurking here a little bit.  After following the "old" WW program for a few weeks, I joined the new points plus program online.  And I really like it!  I'm eating so much more fruit and I always feel like I have tons of points left to eat!
> 
> I haven't adjusted my siggie ticker yet, but I'm down 7lbs so far!  My goal is to hit 199lbs (weight) by my Disney trip in March - my first time under 200 lbs in awhile!  And that would be an 18.4 weight loss.  In about 2 months.
> 
> TGIF!



 Glad you posted here too!  I'm a big fan of the new program as well, I find it much easier and like you, I'm eating healthier.

18.4 pounds in two months is really ambitious!  I hope you make it, but please don't let it derail you if you don't.  You've already lost 7 and are doing an excellent job!


----------



## pixiedust23

I am feeling very frustrated with the new program.  I haven't lost any weight over the last 3 weeks, and I am following the program to a T.  I eat all 29 of my points each day, but I never end up in the negative range at the end of the week.  I work out about 5 days a week, each time gaining about 5 points back.  I realize I am by no means overweight (at 5'2 123 lbs, which is mostly muscle), but I would still like to drop another 5 lbs around my middle, which is my only non-toned area.  Is anyone else having issues with the new plan?


----------



## sjms71

brookelizabeth said:


> Down 1.6 this morning!



 Great Job!!



Wonders10 said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> I've been hanging out with my "DISappearing Peeps" but lurking here a little bit.  After following the "old" WW program for a few weeks, I joined the new points plus program online.  And I really like it!  I'm eating so much more fruit and I always feel like I have tons of points left to eat!
> 
> I haven't adjusted my siggie ticker yet, but I'm down 7lbs so far!  My goal is to hit 199lbs (weight) by my Disney trip in March - my first time under 200 lbs in awhile!  And that would be an 18.4 weight loss.  In about 2 months.
> 
> TGIF!



Hey Shannon, welcome back!  Just stay as focused as you can.  You have goal and don't let anything stop you, you can do it.  



pixiedust23 said:


> I am feeling very frustrated with the new program.  I haven't lost any weight over the last 3 weeks, and I am following the program to a T.  I eat all 29 of my points each day, but I never end up in the negative range at the end of the week.  I work out about 5 days a week, each time gaining about 5 points back.  I realize I am by no means overweight (at 5'2 123 lbs, which is mostly muscle), but I would still like to drop another 5 lbs around my middle, which is my only non-toned area.  Is anyone else having issues with the new plan?



I've been struggling on the new plan a little too.  Every week I would mix up my food and exercise and nothing.  Just keep at it.  You only want to lose 5lbs and you are a pretty low weight so it may be a little harder, but don't get discouraged.


----------



## robinb

pixiedust23 said:


> I am feeling very frustrated with the new program.  I haven't lost any weight over the last 3 weeks, and I am following the program to a T.  I eat all 29 of my points each day, but I never end up in the negative range at the end of the week.  I work out about 5 days a week, each time gaining about 5 points back.  I realize I am by no means overweight (at 5'2 123 lbs, which is mostly muscle), but I would still like to drop another 5 lbs around my middle, which is my only non-toned area.  Is anyone else having issues with the new plan?


Pixie, are you also eating your weekly points and/or your activity points?  You may need more fuel for your body to release some of the fat it's holding onto.  Also, how old you are?  You're right smack in the "normal" BMI range and that extra 5 might just be what happens to bodies as they age.   You also may need something different like a personal trainer to work on your belly.   {{hugs} Good luck with that last 5-10 lbs!


----------



## pixiedust23

robinb said:


> Pixie, are you also eating your weekly points and/or your activity points?  You may need more fuel for your body to release some of the fat it's holding onto.  Also, how old you are?  You're right smack in the "normal" BMI range and that extra 5 might just be what happens to bodies as they age.   You also may need something different like a personal trainer to work on your belly.   {{hugs} Good luck with that last 5-10 lbs!



I am eating my weekly and activity points.  I come out right around zero points every week.  I'm only 28, so I can believe that the weight is due to age.  I'm about at the point, where I'm going to give up on WW, stop wasting that money, and just try cutting down the amount I'm eating now.  I was losing weight on their old system, and I wish I had the option to use that instead of this new one.


----------



## robinb

pixiedust23 said:


> I am eating my weekly and activity points.  I come out right around zero points every week.  I'm only 28, so I can believe that the weight is due to age.  I'm about at the point, where I'm going to give up on WW, stop wasting that money, and just try cutting down the amount I'm eating now.  I was losing weight on their old system, and I wish I had the option to use that instead of this new one.


Hmm ... in my meetings the people who are working out a lot and not losing are usually not eating anything over than their daily allowances.  Obviously, you need to shake something up.  Maybe you can not eat your activity points?  You say that you are pretty muscular ... maybe you are so fit that your exertion level isn't really what you think it is.  Do you have a heart rate monitor?  Maybe you're giving yourself too many points for your activity.  Do you go to meetings?  You can ask your leader.  Or, maybe you can go online at WW and find a good community group of other young/fit people who want to get that last little bit off.  They might have some advise that will better fit your situation.


----------



## k_null81

pixiedust23 said:


> I am eating my weekly and activity points.  I come out right around zero points every week.  I'm only 28, so I can believe that the weight is due to age.  I'm about at the point, where I'm going to give up on WW, stop wasting that money, and just try cutting down the amount I'm eating now.  I was losing weight on their old system, and I wish I had the option to use that instead of this new one.




We are almost in the identical situation!  I'm the same height as you and I'm 29 almost 30 though and I currently weigh 123 as well!  I work out probably 4-5 times a week 50-65 minutes a day which I'm just doing interval training on the treadmill.  I just started added some free weights last weekend though.  Unlike you though I don't follow the plan like I should...I basically follow it Monday thru Friday & come Saturday & Sunday I usually throw counting points out the window.  But I will say I usually stay within my daily points M-F & don't dip into my weekly or activity points M-F but I know on Saturday & Sunday I probably use all my weekly & activity points & I probably go over all together because of my weekend habits  

I feel I could possibly be comfortable as well if I could tone up & lose maybe 5 more lbs....I gain most my weight in my tummy so I'm super self concious of it especially if I want to wear a 2 piece swimming suit that bare's my stomach.  I'm skeptical of the new plan just b/c everyone I know in real life besides people at my meeting have 29 points & they need to lose more then I so I'm not sure how well it works when you get closer to your goal weight.  Does that make sense?  I just started following the new plan for the past 2 weeks now...last saturday I was down 1.8 when I weighed myself today at work I'm looking to be the same neither up or down.   But my official weigh in is tomorrow morning so I do have one more work out before weigh in and I'm going to try & drink more water today.  Though I do drink atleast 68oz of water a day during the week.

Anyhoo!  Don't give up!  Not sure what you are doing for exercise but if you are working out really hard that maybe why you aren't losing as well.  I just think it gets harder the closer you are to goal as well though.  

I may go back to the old program as well...but I like weighing-in at the meetings b/c I feel it keeps my accountable.  Not sure I feel confident of going it on my own...I may give it another week or 2 after tomorrows weigh-in & if the scale doesn't budge a pound or 2 I may just set my current weight as goal & try & obtain lifetime status & then use the extra $40 I was paying for the meeting towards a personal trainer for the next month or 2.


----------



## jessrose18

i havent made it to a meeting yet, but i want to buy a point calculator so that i can continue on my own in the future, do they sell them at the meetings and how much are they?  do they still have the paper sliding ones like in the past?  thanks....


----------



## sjms71

jessrose18 said:


> i havent made it to a meeting yet, but i want to buy a point calculator so that i can continue on my own in the future, do they sell them at the meetings and how much are they?  do they still have the paper sliding ones like in the past?  thanks....



Sorry, no more sliders .  You can buy the calculator at your meeting I believe mine was like 5.99 put that was the first week of the new program so it may be slightly higher now.  Good luck!


----------



## cepmom

pixiedust23 said:


> I am eating my weekly and activity points.  I come out right around zero points every week.  I'm only 28, so I can believe that the weight is due to age.  I'm about at the point, where I'm going to give up on WW, stop wasting that money, and just try cutting down the amount I'm eating now.  I was losing weight on their old system, and I wish I had the option to use that instead of this new one.



don't give up!! If you are eating all your activity points and all your weekly points, maybe you should try not eating all of them this week. Maybe eat some of the weekly points, none of the activity points and see how it goes.

Are you calculating your activity points accurately? Sometimes we give ourselves too many points for that and if your eating those as well, it may not add up correctly. 

Also, are you getting in all your good health guidelines each day? I wonder about what foods you are eating...anything high in sodium(prepackaged meals??) Do you go to meetings? If so, I would highly recommend taking in your tracker and asking a leader to go over it with you to see if there's something he/she can help you with.

Hang in there!


----------



## natashag76

brookelizabeth said:


> How much FF half & half do you use?  I use 2 tablespoons per cup, which is equal to 0 points...but I drink at least 2 cups a day, so I am wondering if I should start counting it overall as a point or something...  any advice there?



I also use only about 2 Tbsp per cup.  But I err on the side of caution and round to 1/4 cup which =1 pt.  I figure it's safer that way.  Especially if I end up drinking an extra cup.


----------



## pjstevens

I use the f/f 1/2 & 1/2 and since it's 1 pt for 1/4 cup (or 4T) I say two cups of coffee is one point (cause I use 2T per cup).


----------



## brookelizabeth

natashag76 said:


> I also use only about 2 Tbsp per cup.  But I err on the side of caution and round to 1/4 cup which =1 pt.  I figure it's safer that way.  Especially if I end up drinking an extra cup.





pjstevens said:


> I use the f/f 1/2 & 1/2 and since it's 1 pt for 1/4 cup (or 4T) I say two cups of coffee is one point (cause I use 2T per cup).



Good call, thank you!   I generally drink 2 in the morning and sometimes 1 in the afternoon.  I'll start counting it as a point.

Does it count toward the milk guideline?


----------



## brookelizabeth

Tonight I pigged out!!!

I was craving a burger, so we went out for them - and the waitress instead brought me a turkey burger.   So I ended up saving some points!  But still, that + cheese + white bun + some fries and onion rings.... when I added it all up...

But it sure tasted great!  And I am well within the weeklies, so it's fine.


----------



## sjms71

brookelizabeth said:


> Tonight I pigged out!!!
> 
> I was craving a burger, so we went out for them - and the waitress instead brought me a turkey burger.   So I ended up saving some points!  But still, that + cheese + white bun + some fries and onion rings.... when I added it all up...
> 
> But it sure tasted great!  And I am well within the weeklies, so it's fine.



That's why WW is not a diet it's a lifestyle change.  You can eat whatever you want as long as you count it.  Glad you enjoyed .


----------



## vavalynn2

I also drink 1-2 cups of coffee in the am with fat free creamer --> 0 points.

It was a good week. I did not use my activity points, I did use a handful of weekly points.  I did get on the treadmill 3xs. I will change it up next week since Zumba starts.  I have never done it and I am not very coordinated, but it looks like it might be fun.

Weigh in day today....
I was able to lose the 1 lb of NYC pizza tour/DH birthday dinner weight I gained and a little extra.

I lost 2.0 lbs this week! 
Total loss 15lbs, 35 more to go.

I set a personal goal to be 190 by our WDW/Dream trip and I just might get there. Only six more pounds in a little over three weeks.  I know I will need to keep up with my activity points and make good choices  including the Superbowl party we will have (Go Green Bay!) and to make sure to send all of the leftovers home with people.

Again, thank you all for your support.  

Losers- Congrats on your weight loss!!  Keep up the good work!!


----------



## Twingle

Great losses this week everyone!  Way to work the program and embrace those lifestyle changes 

I'm down 3.2, and I made my 5% goal!  Hoping that the next week will be a healthier one for my family (we've battled both stomach flu and Influenza these past two weeks!) and I can get back into my exercise routine.

And, I think a burger sounds delightful - think I know what I'm getting for lunch 

Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## sjms71

vavalynn2 said:


> I also drink 1-2 cups of coffee in the am with fat free creamer --> 0 points.
> 
> It was a good week. I did not use my activity points, I did use a handful of weekly points.  I did get on the treadmill 3xs. I will change it up next week since Zumba starts.  I have never done it and I am not very coordinated, but it looks like it might be fun.
> 
> Weigh in day today....
> I was able to lose the 1 lb of NYC pizza tour/DH birthday dinner weight I gained and a little extra.
> 
> I lost 2.0 lbs this week!
> Total loss 15lbs, 35 more to go.
> 
> I set a personal goal to be 190 by our WDW/Dream trip and I just might get there. Only six more pounds in a little over three weeks.  I know I will need to keep up with my activity points and make good choices  including the Superbowl party we will have (Go Green Bay!) and to make sure to send all of the leftovers home with people.
> 
> Again, thank you all for your support.
> 
> Losers- Congrats on your weight loss!!  Keep up the good work!!





Twingle said:


> Great losses this week everyone!  Way to work the program and embrace those lifestyle changes
> 
> I'm down 3.2, and I made my 5% goal!  Hoping that the next week will be a healthier one for my family (we've battled both stomach flu and Influenza these past two weeks!) and I can get back into my exercise routine.
> 
> And, I think a burger sounds delightful - think I know what I'm getting for lunch
> 
> Have a great weekend everyone!





Nice Job on both your losses


----------



## robinb

Can you say LATTE!  Oh, yes you can .  Thanks to my DD and her stomach virus  I lost 2.8 lbs *and* I made my goal of taking off all the WDW/DL weight before the end of the month .  I promptly went out and celebrated at our local Ruth's Chris Steak House and ate/drank 79 points yesterday .  It is amazing how fast calamari and bread pudding add up ... no to mention the martini and wine.  I guess I'll have to be good the rest of the week .


----------



## brookelizabeth

robinb said:


> Can you say LATTE!  Oh, yes you can .  Thanks to my DD and her stomach virus  I lost 2.8 lbs *and* I made my goal of taking off all the WDW/DL weight before the end of the month .  I promptly went out and celebrated at our local Ruth's Chris Steak House and ate/drank 79 points yesterday .  It is amazing how fast calamari and bread pudding add up ... no to mention the martini and wine.  I guess I'll have to be good the rest of the week .



That's a great celebration!!!  Wonderful job on meeting your goal!!


----------



## sjms71

robinb said:


> Can you say LATTE!  Oh, yes you can .  Thanks to my DD and her stomach virus  I lost 2.8 lbs *and* I made my goal of taking off all the WDW/DL weight before the end of the month .  I promptly went out and celebrated at our local Ruth's Chris Steak House and ate/drank 79 points yesterday .  It is amazing how fast calamari and bread pudding add up ... no to mention the martini and wine.  I guess I'll have to be good the rest of the week .



 Robin, you crack me up!!  Good for you, glad you enjoyed .


----------



## dis-happy

Had a happy w/i yesterday, down 3 lbs after not losing the week before.  That put me at my 5% loss---nice to think there's 5% less of me now!!!

Met a friend at IKEA for lunch and shopping.  Wasn't sure what all I was getting into pts. wise, but really wanted the salmon (which also came with amazingly yummy potato/brocoli cakes).  After putting it into the website last night all I can say is wow, I used a lot of pts.  Normally I don't go into my weekly pts (or if I do, just barely) but yesterday added up to 13 WP's already for the new week.  So, lots of exercise today and being careful until next Friday.  I know the pts. are there to use, just also know that I'll stall out if I start consuming too many calories.  I really want to lose this weight!

Have a great weekend everyone!!!


----------



## Good Ol Gal

Yesterday was the 1 yr anniversary of a very traumatic event in our lives and we celebrated life by going out to dinner... and yes I ate too much.  I'm not going to beat myself up over it.  It was a very stressful day for me and I am just beginning this journey..

And... I've decided my DH is a "pusher".  the weekend is here and he wants to eat out everyday!  I really need to be stronger in this.  I did order the grilled chicken sandwich at Wendy's instead of a burger or crispy chicken... and no frosty!  think that's the first time in years that I didn't get a frosty   

while I did feel a little bit deprived at the time, I feel fine now.  no frosty is ok, b/c in the long run it will be better for me.  

I now need to get off my butt and get a workout in today.


----------



## brookelizabeth

And there wills be times you can indulge in ay Frosty!

 for the traumatic event, glad it's a year behind you. 

We go out on weekends a lot too, a month back on WW and I'm getting good at making the best choice. Tonight we went to Uno's and I was able to get a fantastic meal for 14 points....I thought it would be higher, but no way could I eat it all. I wanted to though!   so glad I resisted...now I have some for tomorrow too!


----------



## belle'ssister

Hi everyone, new to this thread and have been on WW for 2 months and am down 14 pounds.

I like the "free fruit" thing but am having a hard time not going over my weekly bonus points. Can't really exercize, waiting for my hip replacement in June. I need to lose 40 or more pounds before then.

Hubby and I are taking a Disney cruise in March on the Wonder. Have cruised on lots of other lines, but this is our first one on Disney. Taking our 9 yr old grandson with us, so excited. 

I plan on fruit, yogurt and eggs for breakfasts which should keep me on track with the program. Dinners posea more of a problem for me for staying on plan. Have any of you cruised while on WW? Any advice would be great.


----------



## Good Ol Gal

My girlfriend just had a WI and was pissed  

She had a super busy week and ate nothing but fruit and veggies (thinking she's going to do great at WI) well, we all know where this is going..........

She didn't lose or gain!   

Meanwhile our other friend (they go to a diff. meeting than I do) who ate real food, including eating out three times due to work outings, lost .5 pounds  

So, the moral of the story.... DON'T STARVE YOURSELF!  

It is def. changing her attitude towards food... she was always a starving diet person, so it is hard for her to make herself eat.


----------



## MiniGirl

Congratulations on the losses, everyone, and it is fun to read about everyone's celebrations, too.

Well, I'm still getting used to tracking everything. It has been a learning experience, and I know I have a long way to go. I have been tracking my food since Tuesday, so still a total newbie. One thing I learned though is that, before this week, I don't think I went a single day without eating something fried. It was either pan-fried/sauteed or deep fried. Wow! I went Tues-Frid w/o having something fried this week, and my skin is looking pretty good. Yesterday, though, I did have to enjoy a slice of bacon, and that was good, too. I was able to stop after just 1 slice though. We also had a birthday party to go to. Very interesting. I have been doing great. Haven't used any weeklies, etc, so I told myself that it would be okay to have some pizza and cake at the party. The pizza was so not worth it and next time I will pass. However, that little 1.5" squared piece of cake was so worth every point. Love cakes from Publix bakery. 

Anyway, I am learning a lot this week, and I know I will have a loss at my WI Tuesday. My next lesson will be to decide when and where to add points in order to make my meals and snacks more satisfying and not so blah.


----------



## Good Ol Gal

I have to put a plug in for the app that I use...

WWDiary (I have a G1 phone, so it's an Android app)

I don't just the little paper book to track my food / activity points;  I put it all directly into my phone. 

It is also nice b/c when I'm out and want to figure out points, it just looks like I'm texting/checking emails, instead of pulling my birth-control pill looking calculator out and doing it


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

Just got back from my cousins baby shower.  They had tonnes of great food there but I just eat fruit and drank diet coke the whole time.      I didn't go hungry either -- I had a bowl of soup and a fried egg for 4 points before I left.  I did bring a cupcake home for DS, though!


----------



## sjms71

CdnBuzzFan said:


> Just got back from my cousins baby shower.  They had tonnes of great food there but I just eat fruit and drank diet coke the whole time.      I didn't go hungry either -- I had a bowl of soup and a fried egg for 4 points before I left.  I did bring a cupcake home for DS, though!



You go girl!!!


----------



## mackeysmom

Went to the movies this weekend and was able to skip the movie theatre popcorn 

I was prepared - I brought a ziplock baggie with 16 reduced fat Wheat Thins, a string cheese and a cut-up apple.

Didn't miss the popcorn at all .

That's what they call a "non-scale victory", right?


----------



## sjms71

mackeysmom said:


> Went to the movies this weekend and was able to skip the movie theatre popcorn
> 
> I was prepared - I brought a ziplock baggie with 16 reduced fat Wheat Thins, a string cheese and a cut-up apple.
> 
> Didn't miss the popcorn at all .
> 
> That's what they call a "non-scale victory", right?



 Awesome


I have a NSV too.  I finally had to go to my jewelers on Saturday to have my wedding rings resized.  They were so big I haven't been able to wear them.


----------



## dis-happy

New to the term NSV but I think I have one too.

This morning when I was getting dressed for church I put on two different pairs of pants that used to be very snug or too tight and guess what?  They were TOO BIG!!!  I finally slid on a third pair with a tag on it---I hadn't been able to wear them before.  And they fit fine, not tight at all.

Love it!!!  It made me  all day long.


----------



## snowwhitesmom

Hello all - new here - need some help...
I could just cry! 2 years ago I lost 32 pounds - now I have 15 of that back on! I did it on my own then - this time I have tried a few weight watchers meetings, but the meetings are in an old nasty building at 5 at night, when I should be home feeding my family, and frankly - I hate going. 12 bucks a week to get weighed???? Anyhoo - I am thinking of doing ww online - I was hoping someone here could give me some feedback. I now realize that this isn't a "diet" - it's a life change - I just need some help! Will ww online be enough? TIA!


----------



## mackeysmom

dis-happy said:


> New to the term NSV but I think I have one too.
> 
> This morning when I was getting dressed for church I put on two different pairs of pants that used to be very snug or too tight and guess what?  They were TOO BIG!!!  I finally slid on a third pair with a tag on it---I hadn't been able to wear them before.  And they fit fine, not tight at all.
> 
> Love it!!!  It made me  all day long.





sjms71 said:


> I have a NSV too.  I finally had to go to my jewelers on Saturday to have my wedding rings resized.  They were so big I haven't been able to wear them.



Way to go, everybody


----------



## sjms71

dis-happy said:


> New to the term NSV but I think I have one too.
> 
> This morning when I was getting dressed for church I put on two different pairs of pants that used to be very snug or too tight and guess what?  They were TOO BIG!!!  I finally slid on a third pair with a tag on it---I hadn't been able to wear them before.  And they fit fine, not tight at all.
> 
> Love it!!!  It made me  all day long.



That would be a NSV .  Good for you!!



snowwhitesmom said:


> Hello all - new here - need some help...
> I could just cry! 2 years ago I lost 32 pounds - now I have 15 of that back on! I did it on my own then - this time I have tried a few weight watchers meetings, but the meetings are in an old nasty building at 5 at night, when I should be home feeding my family, and frankly - I hate going. 12 bucks a week to get weighed???? Anyhoo - I am thinking of doing ww online - I was hoping someone here could give me some feedback. I now realize that this isn't a "diet" - it's a life change - I just need some help! Will ww online be enough? TIA!



Hello and Welcome!  I go to meetings.  I NEED the meetings and have a meeting that ROCKS!   I guess everyone is different though, I believe we have a few people on here that do online only so maybe they can give some insight.  Good luck on whatever  you decide.  We are here for support and encouragement whenever you need it .


----------



## snowwhitesmom

sjms71 said:


> That would be a NSV .  Good for you!!
> 
> 
> 
> Hello and Welcome!  I go to meetings.  I NEED the meetings and have a meeting that ROCKS!   I guess everyone is different though, I believe we have a few people on here that do online only so maybe they can give some insight.  Good luck on whatever  you decide.  We are here for support and encouragement whenever you need it .



Thank you so much for responding - I really do appreciate it!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

mackeysmom said:


> Went to the movies this weekend and was able to skip the movie theatre popcorn
> 
> I was prepared - I brought a ziplock baggie with 16 reduced fat Wheat Thins, a string cheese and a cut-up apple.  Didn't miss the popcorn at all .
> 
> That's what they call a "non-scale victory", right?



I do this at the movies, too!  




sjms71 said:


> I have a NSV too.  I finally had to go to my jewelers on Saturday to have my wedding rings resized.  They were so big I haven't been able to wear them.



Yay!!    I bought another wedding band after my original band became too small.  I was so happy when I was finally able to wear it again!  





dis-happy said:


> New to the term NSV but I think I have one too.
> 
> This morning when I was getting dressed for church I put on two different pairs of pants that used to be very snug or too tight and guess what?  They were TOO BIG!!!  I finally slid on a third pair with a tag on it---I hadn't been able to wear them before.  And they fit fine, not tight at all.
> 
> Love it!!!  It made me  all day long.



  Congratulations!  Sometimes the Non Scale Victories can be better than the Scale Victories!!!




snowwhitesmom said:


> Hello all - new here - need some help...
> I could just cry! 2 years ago I lost 32 pounds - now I have 15 of that back on! I did it on my own then - this time I have tried a few weight watchers meetings, but the meetings are in an old nasty building at 5 at night, when I should be home feeding my family, and frankly - I hate going. 12 bucks a week to get weighed???? Anyhoo - I am thinking of doing ww online - I was hoping someone here could give me some feedback. I now realize that this isn't a "diet" - it's a life change - I just need some help! Will ww online be enough? TIA!



I've never done WW online myself but I have to side with Stephanie on this one -- I wouldn't be able to do this and be successful without my weekly meeting.  I think that it would have to work for some people otherwise they wouldn't make it an option but I suspect it may take a lot more discipline to do it without the support of the meeting room team and the other members.  You'll get lots of support here though, if you feel you need it.  Good luck!


----------



## brookelizabeth

I do online only, and also did online only two years ago successfully (it was my own fault that I went off the program and gained much of it back!).  I love doing online only.  I find enough support from my husband and online-here and on the WW online boards.  I don't really have the time for the meetings, as the ones I am aware of aren't held on a day/time that works for me.

Plus...it's cheaper!


----------



## MaryAz

First off, congrats Stephanie!! You have been very patient and determined, so glad you got a loss!!

I was down .6 so almost half a pound. Did get my 5lbs though!! No star on my tracker though 

Joined a new gym and am working out like a fiend-now on Week 3 of the Couch25k. Really liking it. Hope everyone has a great week!


----------



## sjms71

I hope everyone had a great weekend.   here's to everyone having a great week.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

MaryAz said:


> I was down .6 so almost half a pound. Did get my 5lbs though!! No star on my tracker though



Good for you!  (Point 6 is more than half a pound!! )


----------



## dis-happy

snowwhitesmom said:


> Hello all - new here - need some help...
> I could just cry! 2 years ago I lost 32 pounds - now I have 15 of that back on! I did it on my own then - this time I have tried a few weight watchers meetings, but the meetings are in an old nasty building at 5 at night, when I should be home feeding my family, and frankly - I hate going. 12 bucks a week to get weighed???? Anyhoo - I am thinking of doing ww online - I was hoping someone here could give me some feedback. I now realize that this isn't a "diet" - it's a life change - I just need some help! Will ww online be enough? TIA!




I started the online only program around the beginning of the year and have to say, I LOVE it!  Somehow it all clicks with me.  I enter whatever I eat on the online tracker and watch my points during the day that way.  When they are gone, I'm done eating.  It has really helped me stop binging on something just because it tastes good, or eat something, anything because I'm starving but in reality it is waaay more calories than I needed for the day.

As far as the weekly weigh-in, by signing up on the DIS Biggest Loser Challange, I know my weigh in day is every Friday.  It's fun to be with everyone else online here.  Go Team Mickey!

Finally, making a commitment to exercise everyday (or at least 5-7 times a week) and then entering it on the tracker is good mentally as well.  It helps a lot that I have a neighbor whom I walk with most days---she sets a good pace and we talk a lot and exercise doesn't even seem like exercise.  But I definitely feel better with the exercise!!!

Whatever you decide, wishing you the best.

PS. Using onlline WW I have lost about 2 lbs a week, so down 8 lbs. officially so far (my scale says I've already lost another 2 lbs. this week).


----------



## DisneyMOM09

snowwhitesmom said:


> Hello all - new here - need some help...
> I could just cry! 2 years ago I lost 32 pounds - now I have 15 of that back on! I did it on my own then - this time I have tried a few weight watchers meetings, but the meetings are in an old nasty building at 5 at night, when I should be home feeding my family, and frankly - I hate going. 12 bucks a week to get weighed???? Anyhoo - I am thinking of doing ww online - I was hoping someone here could give me some feedback. I now realize that this isn't a "diet" - it's a life change - I just need some help! Will ww online be enough? TIA!



Hi there! I joined WW online Jan 16th and I really love it! Honestly, I knew that I'd never go to a meeting so that was out for me. I paid for the 3 month plan, rather than just the month because I knew that if I committed that much money to it, I would stick with it. If I had only paid for 1 month I would have probably not paid for another thinking I could do it on my own and then it would have been a down hill slide for me.  My sister joined a few days after I told her that I had, so I have someone to talk to about the plan and the changes that I have been making. That helps me immensly. It is working for me. I find that I am making better choices and that I really think about what I am putting into my mouth.


----------



## snowwhitesmom

So nice to hear online works for some of you - thanks so much!


----------



## Sandi

Hi all,  just checking in.  Good to see new folks and to hear reports from the regulars.  DD16 had friends over on Saturday night, so we got pizza.  It had been too long since I'd had pizza and it was so delicious.  I counted it all (yikes), and I ran out of my weekly points on Saturday.  I've never done that before.  I guess that's why we have them.

I have to be good through tomorrow night, and then it's a new week.  My week starts on Monday for work and Wednesday for WW.  Guess which day I look more forward to!?!

61 days until DD16 and I go visit the Mouse.  Guess where my head is today as we prepare for our snowstorm?!?


----------



## Good Ol Gal

today is my 2nd WI.... but school got cancelled so our meeting is cancelled!!  (our meeting is held at our elementary school).  

So now I guess I'm going to have to wait another week?!  I don't know if I can do that!  I can weigh myself unofficially I guess, but it just won't be the same.


----------



## cepmom

Good Ol Gal said:


> today is my 2nd WI.... but school got cancelled so our meeting is cancelled!!  (our meeting is held at our elementary school).
> 
> So now I guess I'm going to have to wait another week?!  I don't know if I can do that!  I can weigh myself unofficially I guess, but it just won't be the same.



are there any other meetings nearby that you can get to this week? You can go to any WW meeting to weigh in; if it's not your regular meeting location, just tell them you are a visitor and they'll weigh you in!


----------



## robinb

Good morning everyone!  I was a good Do Bee yesterday and walked 35 minutes and rode the stationary bike for 25 minutes all at my 70-75% maximum heart rate.  All for 5 points.  I also shoveled show for 30 minutes today for a whopping 2 points.  Sadly, I'm still in the hole from the weekend!  But the scale seems to be staying around last week's WI so I don't think I'll gain it back now that I have been ... well .. eating.  I'm keeping my fingers crossed for a Friday latte, but in reality I'll be happy if I maintain.

I bought a jar of the Better'n Peanut Butter at Target this week and I'm sorry to say but ... *blech*.  I thought it was pretty nasty .  Sorry to the folks who like it.  I ate about 1/4 of a sandwich before I threw the rest away ... I just couldn't see eating something I didn't like.  Then I made 1/2 a sandwich with my organic freshly ground peanut butter (from the local natural foods co-op) and I was much happier.  Yeah ... it's 5 points for 2T v/s 2 points for the Better'n stuff but sometimes I'm willing to sacrifice points for taste.  Now I just need to take this stuff back to the Target.  I paid $5.14 for it!


----------



## sjms71

robinb said:


> Good morning everyone!  I was a good Do Bee yesterday and walked 35 minutes and rode the stationary bike for 25 minutes all at my 70-75% maximum heart rate.  All for 5 points.  I also shoveled show for 30 minutes today for a whopping 2 points.  Sadly, I'm still in the hole from the weekend!  But the scale seems to be staying around last week's WI so I don't think I'll gain it back now that I have been ... well .. eating.  I'm keeping my fingers crossed for a Friday latte, but in reality I'll be happy if I maintain.
> 
> I bought a jar of the Better'n Peanut Butter at Target this week and I'm sorry to say but ... *blech*.  I thought it was pretty nasty .  Sorry to the folks who like it.  I ate about 1/4 of a sandwich before I threw the rest away ... I just couldn't see eating something I didn't like.  Then I made 1/2 a sandwich with my organic freshly ground peanut butter (from the local natural foods co-op) and I was much happier.  Yeah ... it's 5 points for 2T v/s 2 points for the Better'n stuff but sometimes I'm willing to sacrifice points for taste.  Now I just need to take this stuff back to the Target.  I paid $5.14 for it!



Good for you all those activity points!!  As for the peanut butter, it's funny how some love stuff and other not so much.  I personally think it's the cat's meow, I love it and don't feel I'm sacrificing any taste.  It's good to try new things though.  Good luck this week you never know you could see a loss.


----------



## diskids2

Hi Everyone!

Just joined WW on Saturday, so I'm on day four.  Seems to be going pretty well but since I have SO MUCH weight to loose, I'm having trouble eating all my points.  Anyone else ever have that issue?


----------



## Holly324

dis-happy said:


> As far as the weekly weigh-in, by signing up on the DIS Biggest Loser Challange, I know my weigh in day is every Friday.  It's fun to be with everyone else online here.  Go Team Mickey!



I am doing ww online, too.....Go Team Mickey!   Just had to comment!


----------



## brookelizabeth

diskids2 said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> Just joined WW on Saturday, so I'm on day four.  Seems to be going pretty well but since I have SO MUCH weight to loose, I'm having trouble eating all my points.  Anyone else ever have that issue?



I did at first, but I've gotten into a better routine with things and don't usually have that problem.  If you find yourself with extra points at the end of the day try using full-fat things for things you might have as FF.  Creamer for your coffee, butter, real mayo, not-low-cal bread, etc.  Also, are you getting your good health guidelines in?  All your oil and dairy?

It really helps to pre-plan your day as much as possible to get all those guidelines in and be sure you are using your points well.  It gets smoother, I promise!


----------



## Sandi

diskids2 said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> Just joined WW on Saturday, so I'm on day four.  Seems to be going pretty well but since I have SO MUCH weight to loose, I'm having trouble eating all my points.  Anyone else ever have that issue?



I agree with what Brookelizabeth said, but I just wanted to add that even the weekly material WW provides acknowledges that sometimes  you have points left at the end of the day and don't get stressed about it.  You should aim to use the points allotted, but if you're a few short at bedtime, don't try to pound down some more food.

Good luck.  It's a journey.


----------



## vickiemariko

Hello Everyone!
I've been lurking around here for a while and thought I would say hello!  I've been doing WW for almost 3 years now (on and off).  I'm a lifetime member, and I just started going back to the meetings.  I am one of those people who struggles with the last 5-10 lbs.  I can get it off, but keeping off is another story.  I'm not too far off my goal weight, but I'd like to actually go a bit lower than my set goal this time around.  It's pretty hard to stay within the 2 pound limit sometimes, especially if I go on vacation for a couple weeks .   So I'm thinking that two pounds below my goal and I should be good.  I'll be able to catch my weight before it creeps up too much.
I love this thread! It's such a good way to check in with others on WW.  I don't know about everyone else, but I need more than just a weigh in once a week to keep me accountable.


----------



## KimRaye

Hello all and Hi Robin!  I RE-joined WW online but I'm new to the Plus system.  Point values seem higher but daily points are higher too.  Not sure what they're trying to achieve there.   I'll give it a shot tho, their way.  WISH me luck!


----------



## diskids2

Thanks everyone...I looked over my tracking and I'm not getting in all the dairy.  Good to know that I can be short on points.  For the first time I have started a healthy eating plan (look no diet ) for me and not for "something".  Starting Day Five today.  Wish me luck and good luck to everyone else!


----------



## brookelizabeth

vickiemariko said:


> I love this thread! It's such a good way to check in with others on WW.  I don't know about everyone else, but I need more than just a weigh in once a week to keep me accountable.



Me too, I weigh myself daily just to see where I'm at.

I hear ya on that last 5 lbs!  I gave up right there last time.   Great idea to get a bit below your original goal to giver yourself some "padding", so to speak.  You can do it!!


----------



## KristiMc

Good morning everyone,

I am new to this thread.  I started on WW back in August and I have lost 44 pounds!  Though it has started to get really hard.  I am still eating good, but the pounds are just coming off much slower.  I need to step up the exercise - which I hate.

Has anyone else had this issue?  What do you do to keep motivated?

Thanks,
Kristi


----------



## DisneyMOM09

Good Morning all, Weigh in day for me... down 2.2 pounds!! I love getting on the scale and seeing a nice drop!! This week I ate all of my dailes and about half of my weeklies. My goal for this week is to start excercising. This is the beginning of week 5 for me and I know that excercise is part of it, but I am one of those one change at a time kind of people. Now that I've got a few weeks of changing my eating I think I can handle making a new change. Any suggestions on your favorite ways to work out?


----------



## Sandi

DisneyMOM09 said:


> Good Morning all, Weigh in day for me... down 2.2 pounds!! I love getting on the scale and seeing a nice drop!! This week I ate all of my dailes and about half of my weeklies. My goal for this week is to start excercising. This is the beginning of week 5 for me and I know that excercise is part of it, but I am one of those one change at a time kind of people. Now that I've got a few weeks of changing my eating I think I can handle making a new change. Any suggestions on your favorite ways to work out?


.  

Congratulations.  I take a Zumba class that I love.  If you sign up for a class, sometimes that keeps you honest.



KristiMc said:


> Good morning everyone,
> 
> I am new to this thread.  I started on WW back in August and I have lost 44 pounds!  Though it has started to get really hard.  I am still eating good, but the pounds are just coming off much slower.  I need to step up the exercise - which I hate.
> 
> Has anyone else had this issue?  What do you do to keep motivated?
> 
> Thanks,
> Kristi



I'm right there with you.  Started in April and have lost 30 pounds.  Still about 5-10 to go -- and that's been my story for a few months.  Very frustrating.  However, the inches are definitely coming off and my muscles are in much better shape.  So, you have to look at your NSV's (non-scale victories) to stay motivated.  Also, I pull out a pair of my old size 16 pants and compare how those look next to my 8's and 10's.  That helps, too.  Someone else on this thread suggested putting out a swimsuit that you want to wear this summer, so I did that, too.

Keep with it.  It's a long row to hoe, but we'll get there!


----------



## sjms71

KristiMc said:


> Good morning everyone,
> 
> I am new to this thread.  I started on WW back in August and I have lost 44 pounds!  Though it has started to get really hard.  I am still eating good, but the pounds are just coming off much slower.  I need to step up the exercise - which I hate.
> 
> Has anyone else had this issue?  What do you do to keep motivated?
> 
> Thanks,
> Kristi



Hey Kristi, Welcome and Congrats on the 44 lbs. loss.  I too am in the same boat.  I have loss 59lbs and have 11 to go and have been kind of at a stand still.  Last week I had my first big loss in months.  Hoping it wasn't just a fluke.  But I agree 100% with Sandi, you need to look at your NSV's.  They are a great motivator.  



DisneyMOM09 said:


> Good Morning all, Weigh in day for me... down 2.2 pounds!! I love getting on the scale and seeing a nice drop!! This week I ate all of my dailes and about half of my weeklies. My goal for this week is to start excercising. This is the beginning of week 5 for me and I know that excercise is part of it, but I am one of those one change at a time kind of people. Now that I've got a few weeks of changing my eating I think I can handle making a new change. Any suggestions on your favorite ways to work out?



 WooHoo on the 2.2!


----------



## cepmom

hey guys
hoping to get to a weigh in tomorrow; last week's meeting was cancelled due to snow. It's been rough the past couple of weeks; I really need to get back to going to regular meetings. I need that to stay focused. You would think by working for WW, you'd stay on plan at all times, but it just isn't that way for me. I need to be a member first, to keep my head in it so to speak. 

I can't get to my old regular meeting that I love since I am now working at it, but am going to commit to going to a Thursday morning meeting now instead (as long as the weather doesn't change my plans again!) My mother joined WW a few weeks ago and this is the meeting she has been going to, so I'll  have a buddy to go with too. I used to go with a friend and that was great, because we'd both look forward to going together each week. She stopped going regularly after having a baby 3 years ago; just not as easy to commit when you have a little one to think of too.

One good thing this week, I've been racking up activity points like a rock star with all my shoveling . I do wish the snow would stop though...this is getting ridiculous! 

the front of my house after shoveling for 2 hours yesterday and 2 hours this morning:





hope every one is having a good week!! Congrats to all the "losers"


----------



## karliebug

I weigh in tomorrow and am a little nervous because last week's meeting was cancelled due to snow so I don't know how I will do. My scale at home fluctuates a lot so I am anxious about getting on that one at the meeting. Keep your fingers crossed for me and send some pixie dust , please.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

sjms71 said:


> Good for you all those activity points!!  As for the peanut butter, it's funny how some love stuff and other not so much.  I personally think it's the cat's meow, I love it and don't feel I'm sacrificing any taste.  It's good to try new things though.  Good luck this week you never know you could see a loss.




Sounds like me and the VitaTops!


----------



## vickiemariko

KristiMc said:


> Good morning everyone,
> 
> I am new to this thread.  I started on WW back in August and I have lost 44 pounds!  Though it has started to get really hard.  I am still eating good, but the pounds are just coming off much slower.  I need to step up the exercise - which I hate.
> 
> Has anyone else had this issue?  What do you do to keep motivated?
> 
> Thanks,
> Kristi



This time of year is tough for me to exercise.  It's so cold and I just want to curl up on the couch and read or watch movies .  But one thing I do to motivate me to get on my treadmill, is to record my fave tv shows and only allow myself to watch them when I'm working out.  Kind of silly, but it gets me moving.  When I was a member at a gym I would actually coordinate my gym time to the tv schedule!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

I think I earned my first activity point for 2011 this morning!  Me and DS (but mostly me!) shoveled the driveway for 1 hour and 20 minutes.  I left the windrow for DH.  It was a snow day for DS -- his first for this school year.  It sounds like lots of activity points are being earned this week by shoveling.

This is also my weigh-in day so I didn't get to that this morning but on my scale I'm down finally!


----------



## natashag76

Supposed to WI today, but when DH opened the front door he ended up looking like frosty the snowman!  We have 4 feet built up on the yard and over 6 feet anywhere a snow plow has come by.  At least I get another week to see how much I can lose!


----------



## vavalynn2

*Vickie*- I agree, it is hard to get motivated to exercise this time of year, but I am happy to report that I just got off of the treadmill. TV helps, I recorded last night's Biggest Loser and watched that for 40 minutes!

*Cepmom*- looks like you got it worse than we did.  They were predicted almost 2 feet, but we got more like 10 inches with some ice.  Regardless- SNOW DAY!  

On Monday this week I had to weigh in for the Biggest Loser at work.  Their scale makes me 2lbs heavier  but a lost pound is a lost pound.

Lastly, I have been weighing myself each day to keep myself in check. I won't get upset with what appears to be a gained .4 or .8 lbs as I know throughout the week will change, but if I consistently gain, I try harder to workout and eat great quality point foods.

Keep it up losers  and stay warm!


----------



## natashag76

KristiMc said:


> Good morning everyone,
> 
> I am new to this thread.  I started on WW back in August and I have lost 44 pounds!  Though it has started to get really hard.  I am still eating good, but the pounds are just coming off much slower.  I need to step up the exercise - which I hate.
> 
> Has anyone else had this issue?  What do you do to keep motivated?
> 
> Thanks,
> Kristi



Holy Cow!  Good for you  I started in October and I haven't lost anywhere near that number.  What's your routine/menu?  I would love any pointers you can share!


----------



## Good Ol Gal

just tried spaghetti squash for the first time last night and LOVED it!


----------



## belle'ssister

diskids2 said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> Just joined WW on Saturday, so I'm on day four.  Seems to be going pretty well but since I have SO MUCH weight to loose, I'm having trouble eating all my points.  Anyone else ever have that issue?



Hi diskids2, I have a lot to lose too....need to lose 50lb to have hip replacement in July. I actually don't have trouble eating all my points. With the free fruit and most veggies I can see where it may be hard to use all your points though.


----------



## mackeysmom

Good Ol Gal said:


> just tried spaghetti squash for the first time last night and LOVED it!



I made spaghetti squash for the first time on Monday - it was great.  I used a few points for some tomato sauce and grated cheese - yummy .

I picked another one up at the supermarket last night and plan on making it again tomorrow.


----------



## natashag76

Well,  just racked up 3 activity for shoveling snow!  I guess blizzards aren't all bad 
And I put a pot of veggie soup on simmer to I just go to that when I want something instead of the bad stuff


----------



## brookelizabeth

We don't have any extra snow here, but tons of ICE!  It's slick out there!  We rent, so I don't ever "get to" earn APs by shoveling.   I've become a Wii addict this winter.  I do the running, boxing, step, kung fu and the regular exercises, like sit-ups and push-ups.  It's been awesome!  When it gets warmer I will start up again with the Couch to 5K plan.  I want to run my first 5K this spring or summer!


----------



## sjms71

Has anyone read the article on the WW website, Scale Strategies?  It's a good little article so head over there and read it if you get a chance.  It's right on the main page under the latest from WW's.


----------



## robinb

Yikes!  I racked up SEVEN activity points today.  I shoveled for 90 minutes.


----------



## sjms71

Boy, it was 68 in NC today.  I didn't shovel but went outside and ran 3 miles.  All my friends and family in NJ are complaining about the ice and snow this winter.


----------



## Good Ol Gal

robinb said:


> Yikes!  I racked up SEVEN activity points today.  I shoveled for 90 minutes.





sjms71 said:


> Boy, it was 68 in NC today.  I didn't shovel but went outside and ran 3 miles.  All my friends and family in NJ are complaining about the ice and snow this winter.


Great Job to both of you!  



sjms71 said:


> Has anyone read the article on the WW website, Scale Strategies?  It's a good little article so head over there and read it if you get a chance.  It's right on the main page under the latest from WW's.



I can't find it.. do you have a link to it?


----------



## Sandi

sjms71 said:


> Has anyone read the article on the WW website, Scale Strategies?  It's a good little article so head over there and read it if you get a chance.  It's right on the main page under the latest from WW's.



Excellent article.  Thanks for referring us there.  Here is a link for those having trouble getting to it:  http://www.weightwatchers.com/util/art/index_art.aspx?tabnum=1&art_id=98461

I had my WI today at noon.  We had a snow day from work -- that never happens -- and lots of businesses and governments were closed.  I thought I'd take a chance and was able to use my 4 wheel drive CR-V to get to WW.  Amazingly, there was a woman there to weigh folks in.  No meeting though.  Anyway, the good news is that I am down 0.6 pounds.  After these weeks of staying flat and gaining, it was welcome.


----------



## robinb

KristiMc said:


> Good morning everyone,
> 
> I am new to this thread.  I started on WW back in August and I have lost  44 pounds!  Though it has started to get really hard.  I am still  eating good, but the pounds are just coming off much slower.  I need to  step up the exercise - which I hate.
> 
> Has anyone else had this issue?  What do you do to keep motivated?
> 
> Thanks,
> Kristi


Welcome to the thread!  What a great weight loss.  You should be very proud of yourself!



DisneyMOM09 said:


> Good Morning all, Weigh in day for me... down 2.2 pounds!! I love getting on the scale and seeing a nice drop!!


Yay!  That's great!



Sandi said:


> Excellent article.  Thanks for referring us there.  Here is a link for those having trouble getting to it:  http://www.weightwatchers.com/util/art/index_art.aspx?tabnum=1&art_id=98461
> 
> I had my WI today at noon.  We had a snow day from work -- that never happens -- and lots of businesses and governments were closed.  I thought I'd take a chance and was able to use my 4 wheel drive CR-V to get to WW.  Amazingly, there was a woman there to weigh folks in.  No meeting though.  Anyway, the good news is that I am down 0.6 pounds.  After these weeks of staying flat and gaining, it was welcome.


Sandi ... way to go!  I'm glad you made it into the frozen tundra to weigh in .  Congratulations on your weight loss.  It's moving in the right direction .


----------



## sjms71

Sandi said:


> Excellent article.  Thanks for referring us there.  Here is a link for those having trouble getting to it:  http://www.weightwatchers.com/util/art/index_art.aspx?tabnum=1&art_id=98461
> 
> I had my WI today at noon.  We had a snow day from work -- that never happens -- and lots of businesses and governments were closed.  I thought I'd take a chance and was able to use my 4 wheel drive CR-V to get to WW.  Amazingly, there was a woman there to weigh folks in.  No meeting though.  Anyway, the good news is that I am down 0.6 pounds.  After these weeks of staying flat and gaining, it was welcome.



Great Job Sandi .  Thanks for posting the link, I don't know where my brain is sometimes .


----------



## vickiemariko

sjms71 said:


> Has anyone read the article on the WW website, Scale Strategies?  It's a good little article so head over there and read it if you get a chance.  It's right on the main page under the latest from WW's.



Thanks for posting about this article!  I just read it and I laughed about the "striptease" that a lot of us do at the scale before WI.  In the past I was always going in to weigh with the lightest clothing possible, no shoes, no jewelry, starving, etc.  Sometimes I would even get as crazy as to think that if I got my hair trimmed and shaved my legs that it would affect the scale :rotfl!  I've decided to stick to jeans, and a sweater for WI now, minus shoes.  Then when the weather warms up I'll just keep the shoes on. I'm hoping that will make my clothing options for WI more consistent.


----------



## sjms71

vickiemariko said:


> Thanks for posting about this article!  I just read it and I laughed about the "striptease" that a lot of us do at the scale before WI.  In the past I was always going in to weigh with the lightest clothing possible, no shoes, no jewelry, starving, etc.  Sometimes I would even get as crazy as to think that if I got my hair trimmed and shaved my legs that it would affect the scale :rotfl!  I've decided to stick to jeans, and a sweater for WI now, minus shoes.  Then when the weather warms up I'll just keep the shoes on. I'm hoping that will make my clothing options for WI more consistent.



 you sound like me with shaving and hair trimmed to get a "better" weigh in.  Those thoughts have crossed my mind .


----------



## Good Ol Gal

Sandi said:


> Excellent article.  Thanks for referring us there.  Here is a link for those having trouble getting to it:  http://www.weightwatchers.com/util/art/index_art.aspx?tabnum=1&art_id=98461
> 
> I had my WI today at noon.  We had a snow day from work -- that never happens -- and lots of businesses and governments were closed.  I thought I'd take a chance and was able to use my 4 wheel drive CR-V to get to WW.  Amazingly, there was a woman there to weigh folks in.  No meeting though.  Anyway, the good news is that I am down 0.6 pounds.  After these weeks of staying flat and gaining, it was welcome.



thanks for the link!  I'm now going to have to promise my BFF that I will never ask her to hold my coat for me


----------



## MidwayLady

I am thrilled that I found this thread.  I joined WW 2 weeks ago.  The times and locations of the meeting are awful for me so I have to just use the online WW.  I haven't lost any weight yet so I am a tad frustrated. 10% by April 1rst is my goal.  That marks the start of our first Disney trip!!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

So, I'm making my banana blueberry pancakes this morning.  I'm just wondering, since I now have to count the fruit that I add to them, do I count the banana with the peel on or with it off???


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

vickiemariko said:


> Thanks for posting about this article!  I just read it and I laughed about the "striptease" that a lot of us do at the scale before WI.  In the past I was always going in to weigh with the lightest clothing possible, no shoes, no jewelry, starving, etc.  Sometimes I would even get as crazy as to think that if I got my hair trimmed and shaved my legs that it would affect the scale :rotfl!  I've decided to stick to jeans, and a sweater for WI now, minus shoes.  Then when the weather warms up I'll just keep the shoes on. I'm hoping that will make my clothing options for WI more consistent.



I weighed all of my jeans on my kitchen scale one morning and wore the lightest pair for my weigh-in.


----------



## cepmom

CdnBuzzFan said:


> I weighed all of my jeans on my kitchen scale one morning and wore the lightest pair for my weigh-in.



 I did the same thing!


----------



## Worfiedoodles

I had my 2nd weigh in Monday. I was a bit disappointed to be up .2, but then thought about the fact I usually gain 2-4lb for TOM, and realized I probably had a loss I just couldn't see. Very anxious to see how next week goes -other than a blip last Saturday (which was covered with my points), I thought I did very well. 

This week I've only managed one run, I came down with a cold Monday and I was sick in bed yesterday. But, I didn't do what I normally do and just let myself eat whatever. I counted my points and made sure I didn't go over. Of course, zero activity will not help matters. I'm up and working today, and I hope to run again Sat. or Sun., just as soon as this cold moves on enough to make it practical...

Maria


----------



## sjms71

CdnBuzzFan said:


> So, I'm making my banana blueberry pancakes this morning.  I'm just wondering, since I now have to count the fruit that I add to them, do I count the banana with the peel on or with it off???



On the old program I always weighed my banana with no peel.  My leader said this was ok that is what she always did.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

sjms71 said:


> On the old program I always weighed my banana with no peel.  My leader said this was ok that is what she always did.



It doesn't really make sense that we should have to count the part that we dont eat.


----------



## robinb

I wear my lightest pants to weigh ins too .  I hate when we transition from shorts to pants, LOL.


----------



## sjms71

Hey all, so just back from weigh in and I'm down .6, foiled again batman, meaning didn't hit my 60 I'm down 59.6 .  So, that gives me something to strive for next week I guess.  I had a great weigh loss last week, a loss is a loss and I'll take it. Hope other Thursday weigh ins are good .


----------



## dis-happy

sjms71 said:


> Hey all, so just back from weigh in and I'm down .6, foiled again batman, meaning didn't hit my 60 I'm down 59.6 .  So, that gives me something to strive for next week I guess.  I had a great weigh loss last week, a loss is a loss and I'll take it. Hope other Thursday weigh ins are good .



So close!  I bet that next weeek is your week. 


My scale is giving me fits.  My dh moved it and then I weighed more.  So now I've been moving it around the bathroom and seeing where I weigh in different spots.  I think the floor tiles are a little uneven so I even dragged out one big tile that the entire scale fits on and stood on that.  Changes again!  Argh.  Maybe today I'll move it downstairs to the hardwoods.  Or go to BBB and step on all the scales there.  I just need consistancy.  And a note to my DH to not move the scale again.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

sjms71 said:


> Hey all, so just back from weigh in and I'm down .6, foiled again batman, meaning didn't hit my 60 I'm down 59.6 .  So, that gives me something to strive for next week I guess.  I had a great weigh loss last week, a loss is a loss and I'll take it. Hope other Thursday weigh ins are good .



Oh, Stephanie!  You must have been so disappointed!    You're right, though, a loss is a loss and you were down -- not up!  So 0.4 for next week!  Should happen.


----------



## cepmom

sjms71 said:


> Hey all, so just back from weigh in and I'm down .6, foiled again batman, meaning didn't hit my 60 I'm down 59.6 .  So, that gives me something to strive for next week I guess.  I had a great weigh loss last week, a loss is a loss and I'll take it. Hope other Thursday weigh ins are good .



I'm sorry you didn't hit your 60 lbs today...that must be frustrating! But you know you'll get there next week! I think that .4 will be on your shoulder all week reminding you to stay on track!

I did get to my meeting today and it was jut what I needed...the topic was pretty ironic too the scale was not kind to me, but I expected it and I am so glad I got it over with. I tend to fall into that cycle of, "it's a bad week so I'll wait until next week and it will get better", when it really never does get better. I know, I know...I really should know better than that that now but what can I say, old habits die hard

hope everyone has a good week/weekend!

oh yeah...while I was there I was talking to the leader and I was distracted and forgot to take my (lightweight) jacket off... I was so annoyed when I realized it ~ that could have been an extra lb that I could have removed


----------



## Sandi

sjms71 said:


> Hey all, so just back from weigh in and I'm down .6, foiled again batman, meaning didn't hit my 60 I'm down 59.6 .  So, that gives me something to strive for next week I guess.  I had a great weigh loss last week, a loss is a loss and I'll take it. Hope other Thursday weigh ins are good .



I'm sure you were disappointed, but .6 is pretty darn good.  And I'm glad you thought about last week's fabulous loss (the one I'm still jealous about).  It's so hard to look at things long term.  Congratulations on your loss.




cepmom said:


> I did get to my meeting today and it was jut what I needed...the topic was pretty ironic too the scale was not kind to me, but I expected it and I am so glad I got it over with. I tend to fall into that cycle of, "it's a bad week so I'll wait until next week and it will get better", when it really never does get better. I know, I know...I really should know better than that that now but what can I say, old habits die hard
> 
> hope everyone has a good week/weekend!
> 
> oh yeah...while I was there I was talking to the leader and I was distracted and forgot to take my (lightweight) jacket off... I was so annoyed when I realized it ~ that could have been an extra lb that I could have removed



That is pretty ironic with the theme of the meeting and all.  We didn't have a leader yesterday because she was snowed in, but I got my weekly reader and laughed when I finally read it last night.  I don't think I can give myself 10 free passes in a week!


----------



## raykay23

Hi everyone, hope its ok that I join in.
I had my second WI this morning and am down 3.5lb, thats for a total of 9lb in two weeks!


----------



## sjms71

Thanks everyone for your wonderful support!!! I was diappointed I didn't hit my 60lb mark but happy with my weight loss. If that makes any sense . I've come to the realization that this is the way it's probably going to be for the rest of my journey and that is fine. I was just so close..............



Sandi said:


> That is pretty ironic with the theme of the meeting and all.  We didn't have a leader yesterday because she was snowed in, but I got my weekly reader and laughed when I finally read it last night.  I don't think I can give myself 10 free passes in a week!



I was going to say the same thing about the topic of the meeting this week


----------



## sjms71

raykay23 said:


> Hi everyone, hope its ok that I join in.
> I had my second WI this morning and am down 3.5lb, thats for a total of 9lb in two weeks!



 Welcome raykay23 and way to go with the great start /


----------



## Sandi

raykay23 said:


> Hi everyone, hope its ok that I join in.
> I had my second WI this morning and am down 3.5lb, thats for a total of 9lb in two weeks!



Welcome.  You beginners make us old timers jealous.  Congratulations on a terrific start and may it be just the beginning to your ultimate goal.


----------



## sjms71

Sandi said:


> Welcome.  You beginners make us old timers jealous.



Can I get an AMEN up in here, you said it sista! Like Sandi said good job and we are happy for you guys


----------



## brookelizabeth

Down 2.6 today!!!  I expected a loss, but not that much!  I made myself weigh-in twice just to check.


----------



## brookelizabeth

sjms71 said:


> Hey all, so just back from weigh in and I'm down .6, foiled again batman, meaning didn't hit my 60 I'm down 59.6 .



Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!  Man!  So close!  However, like many others have said 0.6 is fantastic!!



dis-happy said:


> My scale is giving me fits.  My dh moved it and then I weighed more.  So now I've been moving it around the bathroom and seeing where I weigh in different spots.  I think the floor tiles are a little uneven so I even dragged out one big tile that the entire scale fits on and stood on that.  Changes again!  Argh.  Maybe today I'll move it downstairs to the hardwoods.  Or go to BBB and step on all the scales there.  I just need consistancy.  And a note to my DH to not move the scale again.



This happens to me too because our apartment is uneven - sometimes it feels like we live in a fun house when a ball rolls clear across the floor...  It's an old house!

Anyway - what I did was choose one spot for the WI and have stuck with that exact same spot since Day One.  So, I would try to find the same spot that you had it before it was moved and go from there.  

Or maybe find a hidden spot from your DH.


----------



## sjms71

brookelizabeth said:


> Down 2.6 today!!!  I expected a loss, but not that much!  I made myself weigh-in twice just to check.



WOW!  Way to go BE!


----------



## Sandi

brookelizabeth said:


> Down 2.6 today!!!  I expected a loss, but not that much!  I made myself weigh-in twice just to check.



That's terrific.  I bet you're walking on air now.


----------



## MiniGirl

sjms71 said:


> Hey all, so just back from weigh in and I'm down .6, foiled again batman, meaning didn't hit my 60 I'm down 59.6 .  So, that gives me something to strive for next week I guess.  I had a great weigh loss last week, a loss is a loss and I'll take it. Hope other Thursday weigh ins are good .



Oh... that is so close. I'm sure you'll make it next week.



raykay23 said:


> Hi everyone, hope its ok that I join in.
> I had my second WI this morning and am down 3.5lb, thats for a total of 9lb in two weeks!



Congrats on a great start. My 2nd WI will be on Tues, I hope my 2 week total is as good as yours.



brookelizabeth said:


> Down 2.6 today!!!  I expected a loss, but not that much!  I made myself weigh-in twice just to check.



Great job!!!

Okay.... a newbie question about weighing fruit. I haven't been doing it. I have just been counting it as 1 banana, 1 apple, 1 clementine, etc. The food tracker counts it as zero, so I didn't think I needed to weigh it. Since ya'll are, I am assuming I should be. Can someone tell me why though if they are zero points? I'm sorry if that is a silly question. Still trying to understand the entire program though.


----------



## sjms71

MiniGirl said:


> Great job!!!
> 
> Okay.... a newbie question about weighing fruit. I haven't been doing it. I have just been counting it as 1 banana, 1 apple, 1 clementine, etc. The food tracker counts it as zero, so I didn't think I needed to weigh it. Since ya'll are, I am assuming I should be. Can someone tell me why though if they are zero points? I'm sorry if that is a silly question. Still trying to understand the entire program though.



Apparently when you cook your fruit and any way it changes the dynamic of it and you need to count it.  I think that is why Jessie was weighing her banana cause she was cooking it in pancakes or something like that.  Not exactly sure how you count it cause I haven't cooked any fruit yet.  Now if you are eating fruit only count or I should say track it but you don't have to weigh it.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

MiniGirl said:


> Okay.... a newbie question about weighing fruit. I haven't been doing it. I have just been counting it as 1 banana, 1 apple, 1 clementine, etc. The food tracker counts it as zero, so I didn't think I needed to weigh it. Since ya'll are, I am assuming I should be. Can someone tell me why though if they are zero points? I'm sorry if that is a silly question. Still trying to understand the entire program though.



Yes, I was just weighing the banana because I was about to put it into a pancake recipe.  If I were just going to peel and eat the banana, I would not have weight it.


----------



## MiniGirl

sjms71 said:


> Apparently when you cook your fruit and any way it changes the dynamic of it and you need to count it.  I think that is why Jessie was weighing her banana cause she was cooking it in pancakes or something like that.  Not exactly sure how you count it cause I haven't cooked any fruit yet.  Now if you are eating fruit only count or I should say track it but you don't have to weigh it.





CdnBuzzFan said:


> Yes, I was just weighing the banana because I was about to put it into a pancake recipe.  If I were just going to peel and eat the banana, I would not have weight it.



Okay, thanks, good to know. In the past, I haven't cooked much with fruit, but I did throw a couple of pineapple slices on the grill last night and can definitely see me doing more than just grilling it in the future.


----------



## brookelizabeth

Thanks everyone!!  I am walking on air today!  This loss made me hit my 5% and 10 pounds too.


----------



## Twingle

Boy my meeting was PACKED today!  Standing room only, and it's not usually like that!  But, it was wonderful seeing so many people excited about the program and getting prepared to make LIFETIME 

Personally, I was down 1.8 which I was shocked about!  Great loss for this week, and I'm hoping to reach my 10% by March 4 - that's 7 more pounds, which I think I can do in 4 weeks.

Hope everyone is having a great day and has some fun plans for the weekend!  I know it's Super Bowl - don't limit yourself to the veggie tray, make some yummy snacks too!


----------



## sjms71

Twingle said:


> Boy my meeting was PACKED today!  Standing room only, and it's not usually like that!  But, it was wonderful seeing so many people excited about the program and getting prepared to make LIFETIME
> 
> Personally, I was down 1.8 which I was shocked about!  Great loss for this week, and I'm hoping to reach my 10% by March 4 - that's 7 more pounds, which I think I can do in 4 weeks.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great day and has some fun plans for the weekend!  I know it's Super Bowl - don't limit yourself to the veggie tray, make some yummy snacks too!



1.8, great job!


----------



## vickiemariko

So I had to go to Costco today and I saved a couple of points for...samples  Anyway, I get there and there were seriously like 50 samplers today!  Ah it's superbowl on Sunday and they were trying to get everyone to buy the fried goods, snack stuff, cake, cookies, sausage, OMG!!!  I was going to have a panic attack, but I calmed my inner sample nut and decided to stick to 2 samples and then any that were healthy.  I actually made it out of Costco having only sampled a pineapple sausage thing (yummy), some red pepper hummus, and some chocolate pomegranate candies.  Now I just need to make a mental note...no shopping at Costco Superbowl weekend.


----------



## sjms71

vickiemariko said:


> So I had to go to Costco today and I saved a couple of points for...samples  Anyway, I get there and there were seriously like 50 samplers today!  Ah it's superbowl on Sunday and they were trying to get everyone to buy the fried goods, snack stuff, cake, cookies, sausage, OMG!!!  I was going to have a panic attack, but I calmed my inner sample nut and decided to stick to 2 samples and then any that were healthy.  I actually made it out of Costco having only sampled a pineapple sausage thing (yummy), some red pepper hummus, and some chocolate pomegranate candies.  Now I just need to make a mental note...no shopping at Costco Superbowl weekend.



 Good for you, not going wild.  Ya gotta love Costco.  I have a friend that goes every Sunday after church.  Her kids know they better snack up at Costco cause that's their lunch.  Oh, how were the chocolate pomegranate candies?  I always see them but they are never sampling them when I'm there.


----------



## dis-happy

Twingle said:


> I'm hoping to reach my 10% by March 4 - that's 7 more pounds, which I think I can do in 4 weeks.




Hey, I'm hoping to lose my next 7 lbs. to make it to 10% by the end of March as well!  Wishing you the best!!!


----------



## robinb

Sadly, no latte today .  I was up .4 lbs.  I wasn't expecting anything great so I'm not totally disappointed.  I just need to keep ON TRACK except for Sunday night.  I already purchased Green and Gold tortilla chips .  I'm going to make "Cowboy Caviar" which is a bean salsa so at least it won't be too band for me.  I guess I'll try to eat before we go over to our friend's house so I'm not too hungry ... but the Super Bowl is always a dangerous day for me and this year will be even worse.  Go Packers!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

robinb said:


> Sadly, no latte today .  I was up .4 lbs.  I wasn't expecting anything great so I'm not totally disappointed.  I just need to keep ON TRACK except for Sunday night.  I already purchased Green and Gold tortilla chips .  I'm going to make "Cowboy Caviar" which is a bean salsa so at least it won't be too band for me.  I guess I'll try to eat before we go over to our friend's house so I'm not too hungry ... but the Super Bowl is always a dangerous day for me and this year will be even worse.  Go Packers!



Sorry you're up today and Go Steelers!    I'm making chili.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

sjms71 said:


> Hey all, so just back from weigh in and I'm down .6, foiled again batman, meaning didn't hit my 60 I'm down 59.6 .  So, that gives me something to strive for next week I guess.  I had a great weigh loss last week, a loss is a loss and I'll take it. Hope other Thursday weigh ins are good .



Just putting it in perspective for you...






[/IMG]

This is how much you've lost!!


----------



## sjms71

robinb said:


> Sadly, no latte today .  I was up .4 lbs.  I wasn't expecting anything great so I'm not totally disappointed.  I just need to keep ON TRACK except for Sunday night.  I already purchased Green and Gold tortilla chips .  I'm going to make "Cowboy Caviar" which is a bean salsa so at least it won't be too band for me.  I guess I'll try to eat before we go over to our friend's house so I'm not too hungry ... but the Super Bowl is always a dangerous day for me and this year will be even worse.  Go Packers!



Hang in there robin, Do your best on Sunday but have a good time!

Go Jets, oh crap they actually lost the playoff game!!  



CdnBuzzFan said:


> Just putting it in perspective for you...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> This is how much you've lost!!



  thank you for that!!!Great minds think alike.  I watch my neighbors kids in the morning sometimes and put them on the bus with my kids.  Well today I was talking to the little girl who was telling my that she weighs 63 lbs.  and I said Mrs. Stephanie has loss you!!!  But I needed that beacause I did a bad thing tonight.  On the way home I, I, I bought Girl Scout cookies.  And if that wasn't bad enough I ate 4 of them .  I have to go figure out the dang points but it's too late cause they passed my mouth, I chewed and down the hatch they went.

Jess, is that your son?  He's so cute .


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

sjms71 said:


> Jess, is that your son?  He's so cute .



Yes, that's Samuel.


----------



## vickiemariko

sjms71 said:


> Good for you, not going wild.  Ya gotta love Costco.  I have a friend that goes every Sunday after church.  Her kids know they better snack up at Costco cause that's their lunch.  Oh, how were the chocolate pomegranate candies?  I always see them but they are never sampling them when I'm there.



The pomegranate chocolate candy things were sooooo good.  I also thought they were a pretty healthy splurge because of the dark chocolate and the antioxidants in the pomegranate.  The problem comes in the fact that the big Costco size bag doesn't provide any portion control.  I suppose I could portion them out into snack size bags....but knowing myself I would just eat several snack bags!


----------



## mackeysmom

Just wanted to share a yummy WW recipe that I tried this week.

The Blueberry Squares recipe is from the 3 Month Tracker (page 9).

1 box angel food cake mix (about 14 1/2 oz)
22 oz light blueberry pie filling

Preheat oven to 350F

Combine cake mix with blueberry filling (do not add any other ingredients). 

Pour batter into an ungreased 9x13 inch baking dish, bake for 30 minutes.

Cool and cut into 24 pieces. 

Makes 24 servings - 2 points per serving.

I put a little FF Cool Whip on it. 

FYI - My sister made it with light cherry pie filling and said that it was very good as well.

- Laura


----------



## belle'ssister

That recipe sounds good, will have to try it.


----------



## k_null81

Good morning!  It's been a week or 2 since I have checked in...Just got back from weigh-in and I'm down 1.8 so my total loss now is 30.4!  Last weigh in I stayed the exact same as the previous week weigh in. 

I'm also getting sick again....I have been well for maybe 3 weeks from the bronchitis I got like 5 weeks ago!  So sick and tired of being sick!  And so tired of this crappy cold weather!  It has not been a good winter for us in the Saint Louis area.

Well I hope everyone has a good weekend!


----------



## Tinker_Belle

That recipe looks delicious...and super easy!  Thanks! 

If anyone is interested, I modified (lightened up) my Super Bowl Bean Dip recipe last year.  It still tastes just as good...only 1 Points-Plus! 

Ingredients:
1/2 cup of beer
1 tsp. cumin
1/2 tsp. dried oregano
1/2 tsp. garlic powder
1 (16-oz.) can fat-free refried beans
1/2 cup chunky salsa
1 (16-oz.) pkg. 1/2-fat Velveeta, cut into 1/2" pieces
1/4 cup chopped cilantro

Combine beer, cumin, oregano, and garlic powder in heavy medium saucepan, and bring to a simmmer.  Next, add beans and salsa, and stir until heated through.  Add Velveeta and stir until melted, about 3 minutes.  Stir in cilantro.  Serve warm with tortilla chips.  Makes about 4 cups (8 servings).


----------



## LoraJ

mackeysmom said:


> Just wanted to share a yummy WW recipe that I tried this week.
> 
> The Blueberry Squares recipe is from the 3 Month Tracker (page 9).
> 
> 1 box angel food cake mix (about 14 1/2 oz)
> 22 oz light blueberry pie filling
> 
> Preheat oven to 350F
> 
> Combine cake mix with blueberry filling (do not add any other ingredients).
> 
> Pour batter into an ungreased 9x13 inch baking dish, bake for 30 minutes.
> 
> Cool and cut into 24 pieces.
> 
> Makes 24 servings - 2 points per serving.
> 
> I put a little FF Cool Whip on it.
> 
> FYI - My sister made it with light cherry pie filling and said that it was very good as well.
> 
> - Laura




This sounds delicious! I would try it with cherry.


----------



## karliebug

I weighed in on Thursday and was down 1 pound. But that was after 2 weeks, because last week's meeting was cancelled because of the snow. I know I should be happy that I had a loss but 1 pound after 2weeks of hard work seems like not much.


----------



## brookelizabeth

Congratulations to all the losers!  And for those that gained, hang in there, next week will be better! 



CdnBuzzFan said:


> Just putting it in perspective for you...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> This is how much you've lost!!




LOVE THIS!!!! 



mackeysmom said:


> Just wanted to share a yummy WW recipe that I tried this week.
> 
> The Blueberry Squares recipe is from the 3 Month Tracker (page 9).
> 
> 1 box angel food cake mix (about 14 1/2 oz)
> 22 oz light blueberry pie filling
> 
> Preheat oven to 350F
> 
> Combine cake mix with blueberry filling (do not add any other ingredients).
> 
> Pour batter into an ungreased 9x13 inch baking dish, bake for 30 minutes.
> 
> Cool and cut into 24 pieces.
> 
> Makes 24 servings - 2 points per serving.
> 
> I put a little FF Cool Whip on it.
> 
> FYI - My sister made it with light cherry pie filling and said that it was very good as well.
> 
> - Laura



Now _that_ is my kind of baking.  2 ingredients and easy.  Sounds delicious, I'll be trying it!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## MaryAz

WOW Brook-awesome loss!!!

Stephanie YOU WILL get that 60lb next weigh in!!

I am down .4 and it is TOM so next week will be GOOD

Happy Super Bowl Sunday and 


GO PACKERS


----------



## Sandi

karliebug said:


> I weighed in on Thursday and was down 1 pound. But that was after 2 weeks, because last week's meeting was cancelled because of the snow. I know I should be happy that I had a loss but 1 pound after 2weeks of hard work seems like not much.



I think you should be proud of that.  Slow and steady wins the race.  



brookelizabeth said:


> Now _that_ is my kind of baking.  2 ingredients and easy.  Sounds delicious, I'll be trying it!  Thanks for sharing.



I'm going to give this a try, too.  Two ingredients is perfect for me.  My problem is that if there are 24 pieces, I'm going to want to eat more than one piece.


----------



## robinb

OK Guys ... I'm trying to concentrate on goals *and* non-scale victories.  I have a 3-lb weight loss goal for the end of the month.  That will put my FINALLY past all the weight I gained and lost and regained and relost from my last two WDW trips.  I also measured myself today and entered the data in eTools.  I think I'll try to measure every 2-4 weeks but I might measure weekly for a while so I can get into the swing of things.


----------



## Mouse House Mama

Hey everyone! Can I join too? I just started (again!) WW 2 weeks ago. I couldn't go and get weighed last week because of scheduling conflicts but I am going tomorrow. I weighed myself at home and while I did lose I was hoping for more. Tomorrow I will report what WW says I lost. My goal is to lose 60lb by June1st. I really would like to lose 70-75 but 60 would be great. 

I am loving the new WW points plus program. I love that I don't have to chose between eating an apple or a granola bar. Since the apples aren't any points I find myself eating more fruits and veggies as snacks and not really wanting (or eating) any other junk. So overall I am really becoming a healthier eater. I just need to get exercising. With the weather being so bad I simply have no motivation. I cannot get outside because the snow is ridiculous and it really isn't safe. No sidewalks and 4 foot high snow mounds everywhere. So today I am going to try and get on the Wii Fit (or the We Fat as I call it!) and maybe also do some Just Dance with the kids. 
Wish me luck!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

robinb said:


> I'm going to make "Cowboy Caviar" which is a bean salsa so at least it won't be too band for me.  I guess I'll try to eat before we go over to our friend's house so I'm not too hungry ... but the Super Bowl is always a dangerous day for me and this year will be even worse.  Go Packers!



Congratulations on the Packers winning the Super Bowl.  I didn't notice Christina Aguilera's mistake when she sang but I did think that she did a horrible job of signing the American National Anthem.





robinb said:


> OK Guys ... I'm trying to concentrate on goals *and* non-scale victories.  I have a 3-lb weight loss goal for the end of the month.  That will put my FINALLY past all the weight I gained and lost and regained and relost from my last two WDW trips.  I also measured myself today and entered the data in eTools.  I think I'll try to measure every 2-4 weeks but I might measure weekly for a while so I can get into the swing of things.



Good luck with your 3lb goal, Robin.  Measuring is a great idea but I think weekly may be too frequent.  It may take longer than 7 days to see results.  Four weeks may be the better way to go.





Mouse House Mama said:


> Hey everyone! Can I join too? I just started (again!) WW 2 weeks ago. I couldn't go and get weighed last week because of scheduling conflicts but I am going tomorrow. I weighed myself at home and while I did lose I was hoping for more. Tomorrow I will report what WW says I lost. My goal is to lose 60lb by June1st. I really would like to lose 70-75 but 60 would be great.
> 
> I am loving the new WW points plus program. I love that I don't have to chose between eating an apple or a granola bar. Since the apples aren't any points I find myself eating more fruits and veggies as snacks and not really wanting (or eating) any other junk. So overall I am really becoming a healthier eater. I just need to get exercising. With the weather being so bad I simply have no motivation. I cannot get outside because the snow is ridiculous and it really isn't safe. No sidewalks and 4 foot high snow mounds everywhere. So today I am going to try and get on the Wii Fit (or the We Fat as I call it!) and maybe also do some Just Dance with the kids.
> Wish me luck!



Welcome!  I'm happy to hear that you're enjoying the new program.  I'm loving all the fruit that I'm eating on the program as well.  Good luck with your weigh in tomorrow.  Keep us posted.


----------



## Sandi

Mouse House Mama said:


> Hey everyone! Can I join too? I just started (again!) WW 2 weeks ago. I couldn't go and get weighed last week because of scheduling conflicts but I am going tomorrow. I weighed myself at home and while I did lose I was hoping for more. Tomorrow I will report what WW says I lost. My goal is to lose 60lb by June1st. I really would like to lose 70-75 but 60 would be great.
> 
> I am loving the new WW points plus program. I love that I don't have to chose between eating an apple or a granola bar. Since the apples aren't any points I find myself eating more fruits and veggies as snacks and not really wanting (or eating) any other junk. So overall I am really becoming a healthier eater. I just need to get exercising. With the weather being so bad I simply have no motivation. I cannot get outside because the snow is ridiculous and it really isn't safe. No sidewalks and 4 foot high snow mounds everywhere. So today I am going to try and get on the Wii Fit (or the We Fat as I call it!) and maybe also do some Just Dance with the kids.
> Wish me luck!



Welcome to this thread.  I'm hopeful you'll find support here.

I wanted to comment that your goal of losing 60 pounds in 4 months is probably unrealistic.  That's nearly 4 pounds a week and that is just not sustainable.  When you go to your meeting, talk to your leader about a reasonable shorter term goal -- like the 5% goal most of us start with.  If you have your eye on an attainable goal, you will be more likely to see this through.  We want you to succeed.  Hope you have fun with the Wii Fit.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

Mouse House Mama said:


> Wow!  I didn't even notice that the first time I read this but Sandi's absolutely right.  We don't want to discourage you at all from losing weight but 60 pounds in that short period of time is sooo not realistic.  Weight Watchers says that those who follow the program can lose from 1 to 2 pounds per week and for some, even 2 pounds cannot be done consistently.  Some people lose fast, some people lose slow.  Give it some time...see how long it takes you to reach your first 5% and then your 10% goals and maybe re-evaluate your 60 lb target date.  I think unless you set some realistic goals and achieve them, you may become easily discouraged and quit and we want you to succeed!


----------



## shinysparklybubbles

I order 2 games for the Wii. Walk it out and zumba. Gonna start with walking first since I have not been exercising at all. I also had a huge non scale victory, cutting down my diet soda intake (probably 5 glasses a day) to one glass a day and having water the rest of the time. This is huge for me!


----------



## k_null81

Mouse House Mama said:


> Hey everyone! Can I join too? I just started (again!) WW 2 weeks ago. I couldn't go and get weighed last week because of scheduling conflicts but I am going tomorrow. I weighed myself at home and while I did lose I was hoping for more. Tomorrow I will report what WW says I lost. My goal is to lose 60lb by June1st. I really would like to lose 70-75 but 60 would be great.
> 
> I am loving the new WW points plus program. I love that I don't have to chose between eating an apple or a granola bar. Since the apples aren't any points I find myself eating more fruits and veggies as snacks and not really wanting (or eating) any other junk. So overall I am really becoming a healthier eater. I just need to get exercising. With the weather being so bad I simply have no motivation. I cannot get outside because the snow is ridiculous and it really isn't safe. No sidewalks and 4 foot high snow mounds everywhere. So today I am going to try and get on the Wii Fit (or the We Fat as I call it!) and maybe also do some Just Dance with the kids.
> Wish me luck!



Just wanted to say !  And also I agree with the previous posters on your goal.  I'm really starting to believe slow and steady wins the race!  Good luck on your journey!  Weight Watchers is a great program.


----------



## k_null81

shinysparklybubbles said:


> I order 2 games for the Wii. Walk it out and zumba. Gonna start with walking first since I have not been exercising at all. I also had a huge non scale victory, cutting down my diet soda intake (probably 5 glasses a day) to one glass a day and having water the rest of the time. This is huge for me!



That's awesome about the soda!  I had a huge addiction to soda.  And I have never liked diet soda so for me it was real or none!  I went without soda for like 8 years and then about 7 months ago I started drinking it again and again I had a hard time with moderation...so when I statred weight watchers again this past August I went from 2-3 soda's a day down to one.  It's my treat!  I drink roughly 68oz+ water a day and sometimes decaf tea as well.  

Good luck!


----------



## k_null81

robinb said:


> OK Guys ... I'm trying to concentrate on goals *and* non-scale victories.  I have a 3-lb weight loss goal for the end of the month.  That will put my FINALLY past all the weight I gained and lost and regained and relost from my last two WDW trips.  I also measured myself today and entered the data in eTools.  I think I'll try to measure every 2-4 weeks but I might measure weekly for a while so I can get into the swing of things.



I thought about measuring as well...now I wish I would have done that from the beginning along with taking the dreaded pictures for a reminder of how far I have come...I think you have a good plan!  

Oh, and Congrats to the Packers!


----------



## Sandi

k_null81 said:


> That's awesome about the soda!  I had a huge addiction to soda.  And I have never liked diet soda so for me it was real or none!  I went without soda for like 8 years and then about 7 months ago I started drinking it again and again I had a hard time with moderation...so when I statred weight watchers again this past August I went from 2-3 soda's a day down to one.  It's my treat!  I drink roughly 68oz+ water a day and sometimes decaf tea as well.
> 
> Good luck!



What is the problem with diet soda?  At WW, they said that diet soda can count as water if you wish.  I haven't done any research on this, but I'm curious what you guys are finding.  I do not drink coffee.  I have one Coke Zero in the morning and then one at lunch.  Sometimes I will drink a can of  Fresca at night.  I can see that the sodium might be a problem for some people, but I'm looking at my can and it says 40mg of sodium -- that's okay for me because I really don't add a lot of salt to other foods and I keep track of that in the prepared foods, etc. so I know what I'm ingesting in a day.  I also drink a lot of water -- frequently with Great Value pink lemonade flavoring (0 mg sodium) -- throughout the day.

What does cutting out diet soda gain a person?  Thanks for your help.


----------



## shinysparklybubbles

I wasn't drinking any water at all because I wasn't thirsty due to my soda in take. For me it's just a personal change I'm trying to make because my 2 year old sees me drink it and then asks for it and that is not a habit I want for him.


----------



## Sandi

shinysparklybubbles said:


> I wasn't drinking any water at all because I wasn't thirsty due to my soda in take. For me it's just a personal change I'm trying to make because my 2 year old sees me drink it and then asks for it and that is not a habit I want for him.



Ah, that makes sense.  Thank you for explaining.


----------



## k_null81

Sandi said:


> What is the problem with diet soda?  At WW, they said that diet soda can count as water if you wish.  I haven't done any research on this, but I'm curious what you guys are finding.  I do not drink coffee.  I have one Coke Zero in the morning and then one at lunch.  Sometimes I will drink a can of  Fresca at night.  I can see that the sodium might be a problem for some people, but I'm looking at my can and it says 40mg of sodium -- that's okay for me because I really don't add a lot of salt to other foods and I keep track of that in the prepared foods, etc. so I know what I'm ingesting in a day.  I also drink a lot of water -- frequently with Great Value pink lemonade flavoring (0 mg sodium) -- throughout the day.
> 
> What does cutting out diet soda gain a person?  Thanks for your help.




I have never liked diet soda so I can't answer your specific question.  I also didn't know diet soda is counted as 0 or like water...That doesn't change my mind though on drinking diet over regular.  I can't stand the taste of diet soda!


----------



## k_null81

shinysparklybubbles said:


> I wasn't drinking any water at all because I wasn't thirsty due to my soda in take. For me it's just a personal change I'm trying to make because my 2 year old sees me drink it and then asks for it and that is not a habit I want for him.




Agreed!  I hope to raise my children to have a healthier out look on the food and drink they consume...I drank WAY to much soda as a teen and ate to much carb laden crap!  Most if not all of my bad food habits started as a young teenager.


----------



## mrzrich

Hey guys! Sorry I've been so quiet lately.  Works been crazy.  I was down 1 lb at WI last Wednesday.  Had a pretty good week other than some mindless snacking last night.  Packed a good lunch today.  With plans for Tilapia for dinner tonight.


----------



## mrzrich

Mouse House Mama said:


> Hey everyone! Can I join too? I just started (again!) WW 2 weeks ago. I couldn't go and get weighed last week because of scheduling conflicts but I am going tomorrow. I weighed myself at home and while I did lose I was hoping for more. Tomorrow I will report what WW says I lost. My goal is to lose 60lb by June1st. I really would like to lose 70-75 but 60 would be great.



We REALLY aren't trying to discourage you, but 60 pounds in 4 months is REALLY unrealistic.  WW doesn't promote weight loss at Biggest Loser speed.  I have been OP for 10 months, and I have lost 54 lbs with another 50 to go.  Another frequent contributor to this thread Stephanie has been OP for over a year and is almost (fingers crossed for this week) at 60 lbs lost.


----------



## brookelizabeth

Last night I found a thread over on the DVC boards about loosing weight (a few of you have posted on there as well).  One recipe mentioned was taking a chocolate cake mix and a can of pumpkin, mixing them (no egg, water, oil, etc. JUST the dry mix and pumpkin) then baking for about 15 minutes at 475.  I did this today -- and they were GREAT!  The OP suggesting making little muffins, but I just did a cake pan.  24 servings, 3 points a piece.  Very moist and chocolaty.


----------



## sjms71

robinb said:


> OK Guys ... I'm trying to concentrate on goals *and* non-scale victories.  I have a 3-lb weight loss goal for the end of the month.  That will put my FINALLY past all the weight I gained and lost and regained and relost from my last two WDW trips.  I also measured myself today and entered the data in eTools.  I think I'll try to measure every 2-4 weeks but I might measure weekly for a while so I can get into the swing of things.



You can do it robin, I am so glad I measured myself from the beginning.  Lately with not much weight loss that has be my life line.  



Mouse House Mama said:


> Hey everyone! Can I join too? I just started (again!) WW 2 weeks ago. I couldn't go and get weighed last week because of scheduling conflicts but I am going tomorrow. I weighed myself at home and while I did lose I was hoping for more. Tomorrow I will report what WW says I lost. My goal is to lose 60lb by June1st. I really would like to lose 70-75 but 60 would be great.



Welcome and lots of luck to you!!  I have to agree with everyone else about your goal and time frame.  It's great you are motivated however, as mrzrich mentioned I've also been doing this a while, 16 months, and I'm at almost 60lbs loss.  Slow and steady wins the race.  Just do the best you can this is the rest of your life not just until.......We will be here to support you through the good the bad and the ugly.




mrzrich said:


> Hey guys! Sorry I've been so quiet lately.  Works been crazy.  I was down 1 lb at WI last Wednesday.  Had a pretty good week other than some mindless snacking last night.  Packed a good lunch today.  With plans for Tilapia for dinner tonight.



THERE YOU ARE I WAS GETTING WORRIED 



mrzrich said:


> We REALLY aren't trying to discourage you, but 60 pounds in 4 months is REALLY unrealistic.  WW doesn't promote weight loss at Biggest Loser speed.  I have been OP for 10 months, and I have lost 54 lbs with another 50 to go.  Another frequent contributor to this thread Stephanie has been OP for over a year and is almost (fingers crossed for this week) at 60 lbs lost.


  thanks for the "plug" girl . 



brookelizabeth said:


> Last night I found a thread over on the DVC boards about loosing weight (a few of you have posted on there as well).  One recipe mentioned was taking a chocolate cake mix and a can of pumpkin, mixing them (no egg, water, oil, etc. JUST the dry mix and pumpkin) then baking for about 15 minutes at 475.  I did this today -- and they were GREAT!  The OP suggesting making little muffins, but I just did a cake pan.  24 servings, 3 points a piece.  Very moist and chocolaty.



oooh, I saw a recipe like this and just got pumpkin.  I haven't made it so glad to know it was good


----------



## Mouse House Mama

Hey everyone thanks for the warm welcome!  I know my goal is a bit crazy but it really is just something to shoot for. I am happy as long as the scale is going down instead of up. I am not going to beat myself up though if I don't reach my goal. I will just keep working at it. 

Now......today has been so difficult! I am simply not motivated. I just want to crawl in bed with some junk food, a book, the remote and take a nap! I think I am just stressing because tomorrow is weigh in day. 

I plan on making a big pot of vegetable soup (0 points!) tomorrow because that seems to satisfy me. The weather here is just miserable. Today was at least sunny and not as cold but you still can't get out much because of the snow mounds. Oh well, hopefully spring will be here soon!


----------



## sjms71

Mouse House Mama said:


> Hey everyone thanks for the warm welcome!  I know my goal is a bit crazy but it really is just something to shoot for. I am happy as long as the scale is going down instead of up. I am not going to beat myself up though if I don't reach my goal. I will just keep working at it.
> 
> Now......today has been so difficult! I am simply not motivated. I just want to crawl in bed with some junk food, a book, the remote and take a nap! I think I am just stressing because tomorrow is weigh in day.
> 
> I plan on making a big pot of vegetable soup (0 points!) tomorrow because that seems to satisfy me. The weather here is just miserable. Today was at least sunny and not as cold but you still can't get out much because of the snow mounds. Oh well, hopefully spring will be here soon!



We just don't want you to be disappointed.  However, I am glad you are going in this with an open mind.  Most times what we want to happen and what our bodies want to happen are NOT the same thing .  Try not to stress about your weigh in.  Enjoy that 0 pt veggie soup and stay warm.


----------



## karliebug

I am definitely going to try that cake with the pumpkin. Does anyone else have some easy dessert recipes? I am a real dessert person and I am getting tired of fat free pudding.


----------



## mackeysmom

mackeysmom said:


> Just wanted to share a yummy WW recipe that I tried this week.
> 
> The Blueberry Squares recipe is from the 3 Month Tracker (page 9).
> 
> 1 box angel food cake mix (about 14 1/2 oz)
> 22 oz light blueberry pie filling
> 
> Preheat oven to 350F
> 
> Combine cake mix with blueberry filling (do not add any other ingredients).
> 
> Pour batter into an ungreased 9x13 inch baking dish, bake for 30 minutes.
> 
> Cool and cut into 24 pieces.
> 
> Makes 24 servings - 2 points per serving.
> 
> I put a little FF Cool Whip on it.
> 
> FYI - My sister made it with light cherry pie filling and said that it was very good as well.
> 
> - Laura



Quoting my own post ... 

This weekend I tried it with a 20 oz. can of crushed pineapple (packed in its own juice, but completely drained).

I only had one piece (I'm doing the Simply Filling plan this week), but it was delicious - 

Looking forward to tomorrow's weigh-in.   I'm curious to see how the SFT worked for me.  I FEEL like I'll have a good loss at the scale, but you never know ...

-- Laura


----------



## dthogue

Hello - I've been lurking for the last couple of weeks, thought it was time to jump in and introduce myself.  Everyone is so friendly and motivating here, I love it.  I've been on the WW board, but there seems to be alot of negative talk over there, I was looking for a more friendly enivronment - and what better place than the DIS.

Congrats to all the losers this week - keep up the good work.  My meeting day is Saturday and was cancelled last week due to ice - major bummer for me, I really need my meetings to stay with the plan.  I'm hoping to hit my 10% goal this week - keeping my fingers crossed.

The angel food cake recipe sounds wonderful - I'm gonna try making it in a muffin pan.

tammy


----------



## Sandi

mackeysmom said:


> Looking forward to tomorrow's weigh-in.   I'm curious to see how the SFT worked for me.  I FEEL like I'll have a good loss at the scale, but you never know ...
> 
> -- Laura



Hey Laura,
I'm eager to hear how Simply Filling worked for you.  I'd like to give it a try sometime.  Did you find it easy, hard, or what?  Thanks!


----------



## mackeysmom

Sandi said:


> Hey Laura,
> I'm eager to hear how Simply Filling worked for you.  I'd like to give it a try sometime.  Did you find it easy, hard, or what?  Thanks!



Sandi -

I found it pretty easy to follow the SFT this week.  I had been trying to keep a 80/20 mix in terms of power foods vs. non-power foods, so this wasn't too much of a stretch.

Rationing the Weekly Points Allowance was a little tricky.  I don't like FF cheeses, so I had to count the points for my RF cheeses.  I like a cup of hot cocoa each night, so I needed a point for that.   Before I knew it, I was almost at 49 and still had a few days left . 

I will admit that I did still weigh and measure everything this week.  I wasn't sure if I was 100% able to determine my level of hunger/satisfaction, so I still wanted to have a record of what I ate.

I'm going to try it again this week.

I will report in after my meeting tomorrow .

- Laura


----------



## Worfiedoodles

Down 2.4 at tonight's weigh in -- that's 8.8 in 3 weeks! I was a little sad because I wanted to make 10, but now I have something to shoot for next week! Clothes starting to be a little looser -- for some reason Points Plus is really clicking with me!

Maria


----------



## mackeysmom

dthogue said:


> I've been on the WW board, but there seems to be alot of negative talk over there, I was looking for a more friendly enivronment - and what better place than the DIS.
> 
> tammy



Tammy -

I read the WW boards a lot because there are a lot of different topics and I get a lot of good ideas, but you are right - there is a lot of negativity there.

It seems like there are a lot of people who don't like the PointsPlus program and the boards seem to be deadlocked in an old vs. new "war".

Much nicer over here  

- Laura


----------



## brookelizabeth

Maria-that is fantastic!  Keep up the great work!  I hope you hit that 10 pound mark next week!



mackeysmom said:


> Sandi -
> 
> I found it pretty easy to follow the SFT this week.  I had been trying to keep a 80/20 mix in terms of power foods vs. non-power foods, so this wasn't too much of a stretch.
> 
> Rationing the Weekly Points Allowance was a little tricky.  I don't like FF cheeses, so I had to count the points for my RF cheeses.  I like a cup of hot cocoa each night, so I needed a point for that.   Before I knew it, I was almost at 49 and still had a few days left .
> 
> I will admit that I did still weigh and measure everything this week.  I wasn't sure if I was 100% able to determine my level of hunger/satisfaction, so I still wanted to have a record of what I ate.
> 
> I'm going to try it again this week.
> 
> I will report in after my meeting tomorrow .
> 
> - Laura



I am very curious/interested as well!  I try to make good choices and eventually want to get to that 80/20 mark and possibly even try the SFT...but I'm not there yet.  



mackeysmom said:


> Tammy -
> 
> I read the WW boards a lot because there are a lot of different topics and I get a lot of good ideas, but you are right - there is a lot of negativity there.
> 
> It seems like there are a lot of people who don't like the PointsPlus program and the boards seem to be deadlocked in an old vs. new "war".
> 
> Much nicer over here
> 
> - Laura



I don't read them too much, but one time I posted about what I ate, on a "What did you eat tonight?" thread and got some backlash about my choice.

Um---this is a LIFEstyle.  Yes, some days are better than others, I happened to post about a meal that wasn't so great...but wasn't horrid either.  Settle people!   I mostly lurk for info/ideas.  I love this thread though!  You ladies, and guys, are fantastic!


----------



## Julia M

It's been a busy two weeks. I haven't posted here or even had time to read the thread. I had a 2 pound loss last week and a 2.4this week, for a total of 8.8 pounds in three weeks.

I'm pleased because I have worked hard on planning. For example, I have been bringing breakfast and lunch to work pretty consistently. I went away overnight with my daughter to her baton compeition and I brought food for that day as well. 

Sunday we celebrated my dad's birthday with a brunch and then went to a SUperbowl party and I was pleased I made some good choices.

Exciting news for me: my daughter and I leave in 10 days for WDW. She is completing at Twirlmania, so we will not really be vacationing....it will be long days at Wide World of SPorts. We are staying at Saratoga Springs. I am trying to figure out what I might bring with me.

Julia


----------



## Sandi

mackeysmom said:


> Sandi -
> 
> I found it pretty easy to follow the SFT this week.  I had been trying to keep a 80/20 mix in terms of power foods vs. non-power foods, so this wasn't too much of a stretch.
> 
> Rationing the Weekly Points Allowance was a little tricky.  I don't like FF cheeses, so I had to count the points for my RF cheeses.  I like a cup of hot cocoa each night, so I needed a point for that.   Before I knew it, I was almost at 49 and still had a few days left .
> 
> I will admit that I did still weigh and measure everything this week.  I wasn't sure if I was 100% able to determine my level of hunger/satisfaction, so I still wanted to have a record of what I ate.
> 
> I'm going to try it again this week.
> 
> I will report in after my meeting tomorrow .
> 
> - Laura



Thanks Laura.  I'm looking forward to your WI report.



Worfiedoodles said:


> Down 2.4 at tonight's weigh in -- that's 8.8 in 3 weeks! I was a little sad because I wanted to make 10, but now I have something to shoot for next week! Clothes starting to be a little looser -- for some reason Points Plus is really clicking with me!
> 
> Maria



Hey Maria, down 2.4 should make you glad, not a little sad.  That is great progress.  Having the clothes fit looser is a constant reminder of your success, isn't it!?



Julia M said:


> It's been a busy two weeks. I haven't posted here or even had time to read the thread. I had a 2 pound loss last week and a 2.4this week, for a total of 8.8 pounds in three weeks.
> 
> I'm pleased because I have worked hard on planning. For example, I have been bringing breakfast and lunch to work pretty consistently. I went away overnight with my daughter to her baton compeition and I brought food for that day as well.
> 
> Sunday we celebrated my dad's birthday with a brunch and then went to a SUperbowl party and I was pleased I made some good choices.
> 
> Exciting news for me: my daughter and I leave in 10 days for WDW. She is completing at Twirlmania, so we will not really be vacationing....it will be long days at Wide World of SPorts. We are staying at Saratoga Springs. I am trying to figure out what I might bring with me.
> 
> Julia



Good luck to your daughter, Julia.  I hope you're able to make good choices while you're at WDW.  Will you have a car while you're there?  If so, I'd run off to a grocery store and stock your fridge with fruits and other healthy items.  In the alternative, www.gardengrocer.com does a great job with delivering.  We stayed at BWV in April and August and used them.  I was a little concerned about the fruit, but they did a nice job selecting what I would have selected.  We got grapes and apples.  I also ordered yogurt and skim milk (among other things).  Just having those foods at your villa should make it easier to make the right choices.  Good luck!


----------



## sjms71

dthogue said:


> Hello - I've been lurking for the last couple of weeks, thought it was time to jump in and introduce myself.  Everyone is so friendly and motivating here, I love it.  I've been on the WW board, but there seems to be alot of negative talk over there, I was looking for a more friendly enivronment - and what better place than the DIS.
> 
> Congrats to all the losers this week - keep up the good work.  My meeting day is Saturday and was cancelled last week due to ice - major bummer for me, I really need my meetings to stay with the plan.  I'm hoping to hit my 10% goal this week - keeping my fingers crossed.
> 
> The angel food cake recipe sounds wonderful - I'm gonna try making it in a muffin pan.
> 
> tammy



Hey Tammy, Welcome!!  Good luck on hitting your 10% this week. 



Worfiedoodles said:


> Down 2.4 at tonight's weigh in -- that's 8.8 in 3 weeks! I was a little sad because I wanted to make 10, but now I have something to shoot for next week! Clothes starting to be a little looser -- for some reason Points Plus is really clicking with me!
> 
> Maria





Julia M said:


> It's been a busy two weeks. I haven't posted here or even had time to read the thread. I had a 2 pound loss last week and a 2.4this week, for a total of 8.8 pounds in three weeks.
> 
> I'm pleased because I have worked hard on planning. For example, I have been bringing breakfast and lunch to work pretty consistently. I went away overnight with my daughter to her baton compeition and I brought food for that day as well.
> 
> Sunday we celebrated my dad's birthday with a brunch and then went to a SUperbowl party and I was pleased I made some good choices.
> 
> Exciting news for me: my daughter and I leave in 10 days for WDW. She is completing at Twirlmania, so we will not really be vacationing....it will be long days at Wide World of SPorts. We are staying at Saratoga Springs. I am trying to figure out what I might bring with me.
> 
> Julia



Great job on impressive weigh loss's so far Maria and Julia!


----------



## dthogue

Worfiedoodles said:


> Down 2.4 at tonight's weigh in -- that's 8.8 in 3 weeks! I was a little sad because I wanted to make 10, but now I have something to shoot for next week! Clothes starting to be a little looser -- for some reason Points Plus is really clicking with me!
> 
> Maria



Congrats Maria  - keep up the momentum - the clothes is great isn't?

Tammy


----------



## dthogue

Julia M said:


> It's been a busy two weeks. I haven't posted here or even had time to read the thread. I had a 2 pound loss last week and a 2.4this week, for a total of 8.8 pounds in three weeks.
> 
> I'm pleased because I have worked hard on planning. For example, I have been bringing breakfast and lunch to work pretty consistently. I went away overnight with my daughter to her baton compeition and I brought food for that day as well.
> 
> Sunday we celebrated my dad's birthday with a brunch and then went to a SUperbowl party and I was pleased I made some good choices.
> 
> Exciting news for me: my daughter and I leave in 10 days for WDW. She is completing at Twirlmania, so we will not really be vacationing....it will be long days at Wide World of SPorts. We are staying at Saratoga Springs. I am trying to figure out what I might bring with me.
> 
> Julia



Julia,

Great job on the losses - keep up the good work.  Its hard to travel, but pck as much you can and look for the healthier options.  Good luck to your daughter - my oldest used to twirl many years ago - I remember those days fondly!!

Tammy


----------



## Mouse House Mama

Got weighed in this morning and..........down 6.4!
Woo hoo! Hopefully I will be able to exercise this week and keep going! 

Congrats to everyone on their losses and nsv this week!


----------



## Sandi

Mouse House Mama said:


> Got weighed in this morning and..........down 6.4!
> Woo hoo! Hopefully I will be able to exercise this week and keep going!
> 
> Congrats to everyone on their losses and nsv this week!



Wow!  That's great.  I know you weren't able to do a WI last week, but this week's result is fabulous.  Just keep swimming.


----------



## sjms71

Mouse House Mama said:


> Got weighed in this morning and..........down 6.4!
> Woo hoo! Hopefully I will be able to exercise this week and keep going!
> 
> Congrats to everyone on their losses and nsv this week!



Holy Cow Batman, that is stinkin awesome .  Great Job!!


----------



## mackeysmom

Back from my first weigh-in while following the Simply Filling Technique.

I was down 2 pounds.    My total is 12.2 (seven weeks) AND I hit my 5%. 

As I said in a previous post, I was still weighing and measuring while I was doing the SFT program.  Here is what I found:

I normally get 31 points per day plus the 49 WPAs.  That totals 266 points for the week.  This week on SFT, I ate a total of 229 points for the week.  But I ate SOOOO much better and SOOOO much more than I had in previous weeks.  

I am going to try it again this week 

-- Laura


----------



## vavalynn2

It has been a bit since I have been able to check in with the boards....

I had my WI on Saturday morning.
Down 0.8 lbs, 15.8 total lost, 34.2 still to go
A loss is a loss, so I will take it! 

I was supposed to have Zumba tonight, but cancelled due to a rescheduled band concert in the gym. I was looking forward to it and wanted to see all those activity points 

I made smart decisions over superbowl weekend, but just knew I should have sent all leftovers home with someone.  I just ate quite a few points in chicken wing dip 

Those chocolate/pumpkin muffins sound great! I am going to have to give them a try.

I am just starting to get into greek yogurt.  Can anyone recommend their fave and how many points?


----------



## k_null81

Just wanted to congratulate everyone on their weigh-ins so far this week!  I'm super jealous of the high numbers!  The most I have ever lost in one week is 3.4...These days I'm happy to lose a pound!  

Keep up the good work everyone!


----------



## MiniGirl

Congratulations to all you who have had weight losses and/or NSVs.

I had my WI today, and I am down another 3 lbs, so 6.8 for 2 weeks. So far, so good.

The recipes that have been posted sound great. Anyone know of any good pie recipes? Our homeschool group meets on Mondays, and since we will be meeting on 3.14, we thought it would be fun to have a Pi party.


----------



## Good Ol Gal

I had my WI this afternoon (last weeks meeting was cancelled due to weather)

I was down 1lb.  So a total of 5.2 lbs! 

On one hand I felt kinds bad.. 1lb for two weeks... but then I remember I just had papa johns on Sunday and McD's last night!  

1lb is pretty good for still eating out!!


----------



## brookelizabeth

mackeysmom said:


> Back from my first weigh-in while following the Simply Filling Technique.
> 
> I was down 2 pounds.    My total is 12.2 (seven weeks) AND I hit my 5%.
> 
> As I said in a previous post, I was still weighing and measuring while I was doing the SFT program.  Here is what I found:
> 
> I normally get 31 points per day plus the 49 WPAs.  That totals 266 points for the week.  This week on SFT, I ate a total of 229 points for the week.  But I ate SOOOO much better and SOOOO much more than I had in previous weeks.
> 
> I am going to try it again this week
> 
> -- Laura



Very interesting!  That is a LOT fewer points and you still ate MORE?  I think I might have to look deeper into this SFT.   Is it near impossible to eat out on it?



vavalynn2 said:


> I am just starting to get into greek yogurt.  Can anyone recommend their fave and how many points?



I am curious as well!  I have been eating Dannon Light & Fit for YEARS, but want to get off it since it's artificial.  I'm slowly migrating over to organic plain, but also interested in greek.  What are the benefits of it over plain yogurt?  And how do you eat it?


Congrats again to all the losers!!!!


----------



## sjms71

vavalynn2 said:


> I am just starting to get into greek yogurt.  Can anyone recommend their fave and how many points?



I get the fage plain 0%.  I get it at Costco, it's like $6 for like 32oz.  I believe it's 3 p+ for a 1 cup serving.  I eat only 1/2 cup and add berries and a 1/2 packet of splenda.


----------



## dthogue

Congrats to all the "losers" out there - keep up the good work. 

I like Chobani yogurt w/ peaches - its 3 plus points, just be careful not all the Chobani's are 3 pp, some are higher.  I tried the plain for 2 pps, and adding my own fruit, but didn't like it.  I believe it is supposed to be more filling than regular yogurt.  I eat 1/2 cup cottage cheese more often, and that is only 2 pps (I do add fruit or a little brown sugar splenda).

Today was a good day for me - hope the scale is a little kinder to me in the AM!!! 

Tammy


----------



## mackeysmom

brookelizabeth said:


> Very interesting!  That is a LOT fewer points and you still ate MORE?  I think I might have to look deeper into this SFT.   Is it near impossible to eat out on it?



Good question - I purposely picked a week to start when I knew I was pretty much going to be eating at home.  

I DID go out to the diner one day and got an eggwhite and spinach omlette and asked for a baked potato instead of fries/homefries.  The eggwhites, spinach, and potato are all power foods, so I didn't have to count points.  I gave myself a few points for the oil they used on the grill (even though I asked for it "dry") and I counted the points for the butter I used on the potato. 

I like knowing that I can change which program to follow from week to week based on what I have planned.


----------



## brookelizabeth

mackeysmom said:


> Good question - I purposely picked a week to start when I knew I was pretty much going to be eating at home.
> 
> I DID go out to the diner one day and got an eggwhite and spinach omlette and asked for a baked potato instead of fries/homefries.  The eggwhites, spinach, and potato are all power foods, so I didn't have to count points.  I gave myself a few points for the oil they used on the grill (even though I asked for it "dry") and I counted the points for the butter I used on the potato.
> 
> I like knowing that I can change which program to follow from week to week based on what I have planned.



I am definitely going to look more into the SFT.  Thank you for sharing your experiences!


----------



## sjms71

I know we have some weigh ins today.  Hope everyone has a good one .


----------



## DisneyMOM09

Weigh in today up .6 lb. I've had a head cold all week so I haven't been exercising and I ate about 30 of my weeklies. Oh well, today is a new day, hopefully I can get up enough energy to get on the treadmill for a little bit. Also almost TOM so I'm thinking that isn't helping my weigh in either.


----------



## sjms71

DisneyMOM09 said:


> Weigh in today up .6 lb. I've had a head cold all week so I haven't been exercising and I ate about 30 of my weeklies. Oh well, today is a new day, hopefully I can get up enough energy to get on the treadmill for a little bit. Also almost TOM so I'm thinking that isn't helping my weigh in either.



I'm sorry you are not feeling well.  Rest up and don't push yourself.  I'm sure you will have a better week next week .


----------



## Sandi

DisneyMOM09 said:


> Weigh in today up .6 lb. I've had a head cold all week so I haven't been exercising and I ate about 30 of my weeklies. Oh well, today is a new day, hopefully I can get up enough energy to get on the treadmill for a little bit. Also almost TOM so I'm thinking that isn't helping my weigh in either.



I'm sure next week will be better.  Hope you're feeling better soon.  If you have just a head cold, you might try jumping on your treadmill for even 10 minutes.  You may feel better just doing that little exercise.  If it's a chest cold, all bets are off.

I also had my WI today and I was down 0.6.  I was happy with that.  I'm making the right progress.  It's just so darn slow now.  I looked at my weight chart and over the last 4 weeks, my average weekly weight loss is 0.1 pounds.  Talk about depressing!  Then I looked at the average over 12 weeks and felt a little better because that was 0.5 pounds.  I still have about 6 pounds to my goal.  If I can do 1/2 pound a week, that's 12 weeks.  Lordy!  I should be able to do that, but now I'm looking at May before getting to goal.  That is after our April Spring Break trip to WDW which is kind of a bummer -- I started this exercise in April after last year's spring break trip to WDW and I wanted to be at goal by this year's trip.  Oh well, as we've all said before, today is a new day. 

I appreciate having this thread to go to for support and advice . . . and as a place to vent and feel sorry for myself.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

MiniGirl said:


> The recipes that have been posted sound great. Anyone know of any good pie recipes? Our homeschool group meets on Mondays, and since we will be meeting on 3.14, we thought it would be fun to have a Pi party.



This pie is exceptional and will bring lots of compliments if you make it.  It's not very points friendly though but it is wonderful!


*Sour Cream Apple Pie*

1 cup sour cream
1 egg fork beaten
¾ cup sugar
¼ cup all purpose flour
1 tsp vanilla
¼ t salt

4 cups apples, peeled, cored and sliced

9 inch unbaked pie shell

_Streusel Topping_
2/3 cup all purpose flour
½ cup brown sugar
1/3 cup butter or margarine
½ tsp cinnamon
½ cup walnuts (optional)

Mix first 6 ingredients in a bowl.

Add apples and stir.

Turn into pie shell.

_Streusel Topping:_  Mix flour, sugar, butter and cinnamon until crumbly.  Add walnuts (if using).  Stir and scatter over pie.  Bake on bottom shelf in 375F oven about 50 minutes until browned and apples are tender.  Rich enough to cut into 8 pieces. 

Make sure you use a regular 9 inch pie plate (glass or ceramic).  The tin foil ones are too small.


----------



## natashag76

I had my WI today and I'm down 2.8!  
That brings me to my first 10lbs lost.  I'm so thrilled   I attribute a good portion of it to all the shoveling I've done in the past week
DH and I have an agreement that I can't start planning our next trip to WDW until we both lose 15lbs.  So now, I'm 2/3 of the way there!!!!!


----------



## sjms71

Sandi said:


> I'm sure next week will be better.  Hope you're feeling better soon.  If you have just a head cold, you might try jumping on your treadmill for even 10 minutes.  You may feel better just doing that little exercise.  If it's a chest cold, all bets are off.
> 
> I also had my WI today and I was down 0.6.  I was happy with that.  I'm making the right progress.  It's just so darn slow now.  I looked at my weight chart and over the last 4 weeks, my average weekly weight loss is 0.1 pounds.  Talk about depressing!  Then I looked at the average over 12 weeks and felt a little better because that was 0.5 pounds.  I still have about 6 pounds to my goal.  If I can do 1/2 pound a week, that's 12 weeks.  Lordy!  I should be able to do that, but now I'm looking at May before getting to goal.  That is after our April Spring Break trip to WDW which is kind of a bummer -- I started this exercise in April after last year's spring break trip to WDW and I wanted to be at goal by this year's trip.  Oh well, as we've all said before, today is a new day.
> 
> I appreciate having this thread to go to for support and advice . . . and as a place to vent and feel sorry for myself.



We love you girl!!  Hang in there, I know first hand how you feel.  We have come this far and we will stick it out till the end!!  I too was hoping to be to goal by the end of March but if I make it by summer at this point.  But like you said looking at the big picture it doesn't seem so bad.  You have done and are doing awesome!!  You ran a 5K, that rocks in my book 



natashag76 said:


> I had my WI today and I'm down 2.8!
> That brings me to my first 10lbs lost.  I'm so thrilled   I attribute a good portion of it to all the shoveling I've done in the past week
> DH and I have an agreement that I can't start planning our next trip to WDW until we both lose 15lbs.  So now, I'm 2/3 of the way there!!!!!



Good for you!!    You'll be planning a trip in no time.


----------



## Sandi

natashag76 said:


> I had my WI today and I'm down 2.8!
> That brings me to my first 10lbs lost.  I'm so thrilled   I attribute a good portion of it to all the shoveling I've done in the past week
> DH and I have an agreement that I can't start planning our next trip to WDW until we both lose 15lbs.  So now, I'm 2/3 of the way there!!!!!



Congratulations on the 10 pound mark -- though I note that your ticker says 11.  Give  yourself full credit.  How's your DH doing with his part?


----------



## Sandi

sjms71 said:


> We love you girl!!  Hang in there, I know first hand how you feel.  We have come this far and we will stick it out till the end!!  I too was hoping to be to goal by the end of March but if I make it by summer at this point.  But like you said looking at the big picture it doesn't seem so bad.




Thanks Stephanie.  It's so helpful to go to people who TOTALLY understand what I'm going through.  I'm just so impressed with your weight loss, determination, and attitude.  I had to miss my WW meeting today because I had a business meeting instead.  I feel like I get a meeting "fix" by participating on this thread.


----------



## vickiemariko

natashag76 said:


> I had my WI today and I'm down 2.8!
> That brings me to my first 10lbs lost.  I'm so thrilled   I attribute a good portion of it to all the shoveling I've done in the past week
> DH and I have an agreement that I can't start planning our next trip to WDW until we both lose 15lbs.  So now, I'm 2/3 of the way there!!!!!



Awesome! Way to go!  If I could plan a trip to Disney after losing 15 lbs I would be all over that challenge  I think I'd be whipping hubby into shape asap!


----------



## DisneyMOM09

sjms71 said:


> I'm sorry you are not feeling well.  Rest up and don't push yourself.  I'm sure you will have a better week next week .





Sandi said:


> I'm sure next week will be better.  Hope you're feeling better soon.  If you have just a head cold, you might try jumping on your treadmill for even 10 minutes.  You may feel better just doing that little exercise.  If it's a chest cold, all bets are off.
> 
> I also had my WI today and I was down 0.6.  I was happy with that.  I'm making the right progress.  It's just so darn slow now.  I looked at my weight chart and over the last 4 weeks, my average weekly weight loss is 0.1 pounds.  Talk about depressing!  Then I looked at the average over 12 weeks and felt a little better because that was 0.5 pounds.  I still have about 6 pounds to my goal.  If I can do 1/2 pound a week, that's 12 weeks.  Lordy!  I should be able to do that, but now I'm looking at May before getting to goal.  That is after our April Spring Break trip to WDW which is kind of a bummer -- I started this exercise in April after last year's spring break trip to WDW and I wanted to be at goal by this year's trip.  Oh well, as we've all said before, today is a new day.
> 
> I appreciate having this thread to go to for support and advice . . . and as a place to vent and feel sorry for myself.



Thank you both for the well wishes. I'm pretty sure it's just a head cold, so I'm going to try hopping on my treadmill for a few minutes. I'm staying positive, I keep thinking at least it wasn't a really large gain.


----------



## natashag76

Sandi said:


> Congratulations on the 10 pound mark -- though I note that your ticker says 11.  Give  yourself full credit.  How's your DH doing with his part?



Well, if you insist...10.8!  DH is using a diet (Four Corners) that worked for him in the past and is doing great.  He's lost about 8 lbs in roughly half the time it's taken me to lose all my weight.  It's just not a realistic option for me, although I've used it successfully in the past, since I'm home with the kids all day and it's a restricted plan.  I need to share my 2 year old's Cheez-its.  He makes me!


----------



## Sandi

natashag76 said:


> Well, if you insist...10.8!  DH is using a diet (Four Corners) that worked for him in the past and is doing great.  He's lost about 8 lbs in roughly half the time it's taken me to lose all my weight.  It's just not a realistic option for me, although I've used it successfully in the past, since I'm home with the kids all day and it's a restricted plan.  I need to share my 2 year old's Cheez-its.  He makes me!



Yeah, 10.8 is 11!  You're even closer to 15 than we thought you were.

My DH can lose weight in half the time it takes me to do it, too.  Right now he is eating healthy on weekdays and what he wants on the weekends.  It's so unfair because he loses weight doing that.

I think WW will work better than the Four Corners because FC is soooo restricted and WW uses real food -- Cheez-its included.  For each of the Cheez-its your 2 yo makes you eat, you should pick him up and do some weightlifting with him.


----------



## natashag76

Sandi said:


> My DH can lose weight in half the time it takes me to do it, too.  Right now he is eating healthy on weekdays and what he wants on the weekends.  It's so unfair because he loses weight doing that.
> 
> I think WW will work better than the Four Corners because FC is soooo restricted and WW uses real food -- Cheez-its included.  For each of the Cheez-its your 2 yo makes you eat, you should pick him up and do some weightlifting with him.



We're kind of biased in this house toward FC since the creator, Jack Goldberg, is my FIL!!  DH and his identical twin were FIL's original test subjects  So, FIL is pleased that I'm losing weight, but wishes I was using his program.  I told him I'll do it again in 20 years when our house is child-free!  

In the meantime, I eat all my carbs during the day when DH is at work and then have a dinner that works for both of us.  So far, so good.


----------



## Sandi

natashag76 said:


> We're kind of biased in this house toward FC since the creator, Jack Goldberg, is my FIL!!  DH and his identical twin were FIL's original test subjects  So, FIL is pleased that I'm losing weight, but wishes I was using his program.  I told him I'll do it again in 20 years when our house is child-free!
> 
> In the meantime, I eat all my carbs during the day when DH is at work and then have a dinner that works for both of us.  So far, so good.



Oh my.  Well don't tell your FIL I said anything negative!  I could never do it because I need carbs -- gotta have my pasta to keep me running (literally and figuratively).  Does your FIL do FC all the time?


----------



## raykay23

Hey everyone. I had my third weigh in today. I wasnt sure if I was going to be able to go because DS spent two hours after school sleeping, he hasnt been well. But he woke in time and I found out that my loss this week was 2.5lb. That makes a total of 11.5lb since I started


----------



## natashag76

Sandi said:


> Oh my.  Well don't tell your FIL I said anything negative!  I could never do it because I need carbs -- gotta have my pasta to keep me running (literally and figuratively).  Does your FIL do FC all the time?



 I won't tell.
Yep, both he and the youngest BIL follow FC faithfully.  MIL has her chocolate stash that she thinks nobody knows about


----------



## Julia M

Popping in for a few minutes to share some Trader Joe's favorites:

Trader Joe's beef barley soup: very beefy tasting and 2 points for a cup
Trader Joe's Butternut squash soup (1 cup is 2 points). I do not get the organic one, I don't think it's nearly as good

Salads in the refridgerator section:
low fat Greek salad and the Southwestern salad. 

TJ's pork roast florentine (in the freezer section): 6 points for a generous serving

More additions later...need to go pick up dd

Julia


----------



## mrzrich

Still crazy here, didn't get to read the posts on everybody's WI's but Congrats to the losers and hugs to the gainers.  Just checking in to say I was down another 1.6 at my WI tonight!  Got my 5 lb star for 55 lbs lost!


----------



## sjms71

mrzrich said:


> Still crazy here, didn't get to read the posts on everybody's WI's but Congrats to the losers and hugs to the gainers.  Just checking in to say I was down another 1.6 at my WI tonight!  Got my 5 lb star for 55 lbs lost!



AWESOME!!


----------



## Sandi

raykay23 said:


> Hey everyone. I had my third weigh in today. I wasnt sure if I was going to be able to go because DS spent two hours after school sleeping, he hasnt been well. But he woke in time and I found out that my loss this week was 2.5lb. That makes a total of 11.5lb since I started



That's great.  Keep up your good work.  Hope your son is feeling better.



mrzrich said:


> Still crazy here, didn't get to read the posts on everybody's WI's but Congrats to the losers and hugs to the gainers.  Just checking in to say I was down another 1.6 at my WI tonight!  Got my 5 lb star for 55 lbs lost!



Wow, that is wonderful -- especially with all the work you've been putting in on the job.  You're an inspiration!


----------



## Worfiedoodles

Wow! Seeing some fabulous losses this week -- and also being reminded that it does take time, but it works over time! 

I'm having homemade burritos for dinner tonight -- 6" Mission tortilla, 1/2 c. vegetarian refried beans, 1/4 c. reduced fat shredded cheese and salsa = 5 pts. I'm having 2 and I'm already looking forward to it. I love Mexican food, and it's nice to find a way to incorporate it without even having to use my Weekly points! 

My leader verbally gave us a recipe this week. She said it's an old WW recipe, but works well with the new program. You use a package of fat free sugar free jello in any flavor, make it with the cup of warm water, and then instead of adding cold water add a cup of yogurt and put it in the refrigerator to set up. She said it has the consistency of a mousse, and it's only 2 points for the entire bowl! You can also add any fruit you can normally add to jello, if you want it to be a little more substantial. I'm going to try making it this weekend with black cherry jello and yogurt, my favorite flavor. 

Maria


----------



## Sandi

Worfiedoodles said:


> Wow! Seeing some fabulous losses this week -- and also being reminded that it does take time, but it works over time!
> 
> I'm having homemade burritos for dinner tonight -- 6" Mission tortilla, 1/2 c. vegetarian refried beans, 1/4 c. reduced fat shredded cheese and salsa = 5 pts. I'm having 2 and I'm already looking forward to it. I love Mexican food, and it's nice to find a way to incorporate it without even having to use my Weekly points!
> 
> My leader verbally gave us a recipe this week. She said it's an old WW recipe, but works well with the new program. You use a package of fat free sugar free jello in any flavor, make it with the cup of warm water, and then instead of adding cold water add a cup of yogurt and put it in the refrigerator to set up. She said it has the consistency of a mousse, and it's only 2 points for the entire bowl! You can also add any fruit you can normally add to jello, if you want it to be a little more substantial. I'm going to try making it this weekend with black cherry jello and yogurt, my favorite flavor.
> 
> Maria



Maria, are you going to use plain, fat free yogurt with the jello?  Or did she suggest fat free vanilla?  I'm curious how it comes out, so please report back after you make it.  Your dinner sounds yummy -- can I come!?  (I'm Latina and we named our DD16 Maria, so you have my favorite name in the whole world.)


----------



## cepmom

hi all
just back from my Wi and I'm down 3 lbs this week...which honestly I am surprised. I had a touch and go week, going over my points more than once, but maybe it's last week's shoveling and working out that caught up withe me. Anyway, I was starting to feel panicky about halfway through the weekend when I kept blowing my points before dinner, then on Tuesday I was determined to just make it through the day without blowing it again. Afternoon is always a problem for me, so I decided to go downstairs and jsut get on the treadmill and walk for 45 minutes. It got me through the afternoon and I was able earn a little activity points too. I did well on plan yesterday as well, so I hope to continue with it this week !

Hope everyone else has good WI's this week!


----------



## Worfiedoodles

Sandi said:


> Maria, are you going to use plain, fat free yogurt with the jello?  Or did she suggest fat free vanilla?  I'm curious how it comes out, so please report back after you make it.  Your dinner sounds yummy -- can I come!?  (I'm Latina and we named our DD16 Maria, so you have my favorite name in the whole world.)



You can use any flavor of yogurt -- she said she made it with plain yogurt and lemon jello. I'm using both black cherry jello, and WW black cherry yogurt. 

I am Latina, too! Well, physically if not culturally -- I was adopted at birth and my parents are Caucasian, but I look Brazilian! There was no way they could pretend I wasn't adopted, even if they wanted to  I'm also really glad I look this way -- they were going to name me Edna after my grandma, but I just didn't look the part, so I got "Maria" a variation of her middle name Marie. Thank goodness my mom loved "West Side Story", or who knows what they might have named me?! 

Maria


----------



## sjms71

cepmom said:


> hi all
> just back from my Wi and I'm down 3 lbs this week...which honestly I am surprised. I had a touch and go week, going over my points more than once, but maybe it's last week's shoveling and working out that caught up withe me. Anyway, I was starting to feel panicky about halfway through the weekend when I kept blowing my points before dinner, then on Tuesday I was determined to just make it through the day without blowing it again. Afternoon is always a problem for me, so I decided to go downstairs and jsut get on the treadmill and walk for 45 minutes. It got me through the afternoon and I was able earn a little activity points too. I did well on plan yesterday as well, so I hope to continue with this this week as well!
> 
> Hope everyone else has good WI's this week!



 Great Job!!!!


Just came back from my weigh in down .2 making my total 59.8 .  I have to admit I'm not surprised I had a tough weekend food wise.  So, more suprised that I am down at all. I do have a new focus and will not repeat last weekends events.  60lbs you will be mine next week!!!!!!!!!!

Maria, thanks for the recipe, I was looking for something to make tonight


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

Worfiedoodles said:


> My leader verbally gave us a recipe this week. She said it's an old WW recipe, but works well with the new program. You use a package of fat free sugar free jello in any flavor, make it with the cup of warm water, and then instead of adding cold water add a cup of yogurt and put it in the refrigerator to set up. She said it has the consistency of a mousse, and it's only 2 points for the entire bowl! You can also add any fruit you can normally add to jello, if you want it to be a little more substantial. I'm going to try making it this weekend with black cherry jello and yogurt, my favorite flavor.
> 
> Maria



Oooh, Maria!  That sounded so good that I just went and made it.  I used raspberry jello and strawberry yogurt.  I split it evenly into three dishes so that should be 1 pt each.  While I was mixing it with the spoon, I was thinking that I should be mixing it with my mixer to make it frothy.  Did your leader happen to mention how she does it??


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

sjms71 said:


> Great Job!!!!
> 
> 
> Just came back from my weigh in down .2 making my total 59.8 .  I have to admit I'm not surprised I had a tough weekend food wise.  So, more suprised that I am down at all. I do have a new focus and will not repeat last weekends events.  60lbs you will be mine next week!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Maria, thanks for the recipe, I was looking for something to make tonight


----------



## Worfiedoodles

CdnBuzzFan said:


> Oooh, Maria!  That sounded so good that I just went and made it.  I used raspberry jello and strawberry yogurt.  I split it evenly into three dishes so that should be 1 pt each.  While I was mixing it with the spoon, I was thinking that I should be mixing it with my mixer to make it frothy.  Did your leader happen to mention how she does it??



She didn't -- but the mixer seems like a good idea. You have to let us know how this tastes! 

*Stephanie* -- You are so close, I know you can "taste" it!  

Maria


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

So lately, I havent been posting whether I've lost or gained because, I confess, I've been following the 'Jessie' plan again.    Yesterday, I weighed in exactly 1 pound above my 2 pound goal range!  Which means three pounds above my goal.  I've been Lifetime for almost 4 years (next month) and that's the first time this has happened.  It also means that I'm 13 pounds above what I eventually got down to.  I'm so ticked at myself for letting this happen.  So here's the plan.  My tracker is filled out for the entire week and I've loaded it with power foods at each meal.  I've also left room for 1 point in chocolate everyday.  I lost all 70 pounds without exercising so I have no plans to add that to my week this week but I'm going to do my best to just live on my 29 daily points and to stay off the Jessie plan.  I know the Points Plus plan works when I commit to living it and that's what I have to do this week to achieve a loss next Wednesday.  I'll post then regardless of what the scale says but feel free to remind me through out the week that I've made this commitment to myself.


----------



## Sandi

CdnBuzzFan said:


> So lately, I havent been posting whether I've lost or gained because, I confess, I've been following the 'Jessie' plan again.    Yesterday, I weighed in exactly 1 pound above my 2 pound goal range!  Which means three pounds above my goal.  I've been Lifetime for almost 4 years (next month) and that's the first time this has happened.  It also means that I'm 13 pounds above what I eventually got down to.  I'm so ticked at myself for letting this happen.  So here's the plan.  My tracker is filled out for the entire week and I've loaded it with power foods at each meal.  I've also left room for 1 point in chocolate everyday.  I lost all 70 pounds without exercising so I have no plans to add that to my week this week but I'm going to do my best to just live on my 29 daily points and to stay off the Jessie plan.  I know the Points Plus plan works when I commit to living it and that's what I have to do this week to achieve a loss next Wednesday.  I'll post then regardless of what the scale says but feel free to remind me through out the week that I've made this commitment to myself.




Ah, the "Jessie Plan" -- it's like the "Sandi Plan."  That's why we haven't made a fortune in the weight loss industry.  You're going to do the Points Plus Plan this week and you'll be reminded of how you got here.  Stick to it Woman!!!  You can do it.  You have to because the rest of us look up to you and want to be as successful as you.  (There, is that enough pressure?!)


----------



## cepmom

sjms71 said:


> Great Job!!!!
> 
> 
> Just came back from my weigh in down .2 making my total 59.8 .  I have to admit I'm not surprised I had a tough weekend food wise.  So, more suprised that I am down at all. I do have a new focus and will not repeat last weekends events.  60lbs you will be mine next week!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Maria, thanks for the recipe, I was looking for something to make tonight



good luck this week...You can do it!



CdnBuzzFan said:


> So lately, I havent been posting whether I've lost or gained because, I confess, I've been following the 'Jessie' plan again.    Yesterday, I weighed in exactly 1 pound above my 2 pound goal range!  Which means three pounds above my goal.  I've been Lifetime for almost 4 years (next month) and that's the first time this has happened.  It also means that I'm 13 pounds above what I eventually got down to.  I'm so ticked at myself for letting this happen.  So here's the plan.  My tracker is filled out for the entire week and I've loaded it with power foods at each meal.  I've also left room for 1 point in chocolate everyday.  I lost all 70 pounds without exercising so I have no plans to add that to my week this week but I'm going to do my best to just live on my 29 daily points and to stay off the Jessie plan.  I know the Points Plus plan works when I commit to living it and that's what I have to do this week to achieve a loss next Wednesday.  I'll post then regardless of what the scale says but feel free to remind me through out the week that I've made this commitment to myself.



sounds like we've been doing the same plan lately Stick with it this week...you can do it!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

Sandi said:


> Stick to it Woman!!!  You can do it.  You have to because *the rest of us look up to you* and want to be as successful as you.  (There, is that enough pressure?!)



Yup, that's enough...I panicked a little bit as I read that!  




cepmom said:


> good luck this week...You can do it!
> 
> sounds like we've been doing the same plan lately Stick with it this week...you can do it!



Thanks!  It's Day 2 and so far so good!


----------



## Julia M

mrzrich said:


> Still crazy here, didn't get to read the posts on everybody's WI's but Congrats to the losers and hugs to the gainers.  Just checking in to say I was down another 1.6 at my WI tonight!  Got my 5 lb star for 55 lbs lost!



How inspiring!

Julia


----------



## sjms71

CdnBuzzFan said:


> So lately, I havent been posting whether I've lost or gained because, I confess, I've been following the 'Jessie' plan again.    Yesterday, I weighed in exactly 1 pound above my 2 pound goal range!  Which means three pounds above my goal.  I've been Lifetime for almost 4 years (next month) and that's the first time this has happened.  It also means that I'm 13 pounds above what I eventually got down to.  I'm so ticked at myself for letting this happen.  So here's the plan.  My tracker is filled out for the entire week and I've loaded it with power foods at each meal.  I've also left room for 1 point in chocolate everyday.  I lost all 70 pounds without exercising so I have no plans to add that to my week this week but I'm going to do my best to just live on my 29 daily points and to stay off the Jessie plan.  I know the Points Plus plan works when I commit to living it and that's what I have to do this week to achieve a loss next Wednesday.  I'll post then regardless of what the scale says but feel free to remind me through out the week that I've made this commitment to myself.




GO JESSIE YOU CAN DO IT GO JESSIE  
YOU CAN DO IT!!!


----------



## sjms71

CdnBuzzFan said:


> So lately, I havent been posting whether I've lost or gained because, I confess, I've been following the 'Jessie' plan again.    Yesterday, I weighed in exactly 1 pound above my 2 pound goal range!  Which means three pounds above my goal.  I've been Lifetime for almost 4 years (next month) and that's the first time this has happened.  It also means that I'm 13 pounds above what I eventually got down to.  I'm so ticked at myself for letting this happen.  So here's the plan.  My tracker is filled out for the entire week and I've loaded it with power foods at each meal.  I've also left room for 1 point in chocolate everyday.  I lost all 70 pounds without exercising so I have no plans to add that to my week this week but I'm going to do my best to just live on my 29 daily points and to stay off the Jessie plan.  I know the Points Plus plan works when I commit to living it and that's what I have to do this week to achieve a loss next Wednesday.  I'll post then regardless of what the scale says but feel free to remind me through out the week that I've made this commitment to myself.



Just so you know I had way more cheerleaders on there but disboards said it was too many , what's up with that, you can never have too many cheerleaders, LOL.  Anyway, was kind of wondering why you weren't posting in a while.  But Sandi is 110% right, WE LOOK UP TO YOU . We sometimes get derailed.   I was on the Stephanie plan this weekend.  The important part is maybe the Jessie plan was longer this time than in the past but you are catching it before you are 70+ lbs in the hole.  We have all been there, unfortunatly for us all it's going to be a life long struggle.  We are not on the program until we get to that special number, we will be on the program forever.  I give you tons of props girl cause although losing the weight has not been easy at all but, I know maintaining it is going to be even harder work for me.  You've done in successfully for years now.  So, keep on keepin on girl, we all love you  and we know by summer you will be sportin a bikini .


----------



## karliebug

I am definitely going to try the jello thing. I lost 3 pounds this week and got my 5% star! I am very happy.  Off to update my clicker.....


----------



## Sandi

karliebug said:


> I am definitely going to try the jello thing. I lost 3 pounds this week and got my 5% star! I am very happy.  Off to update my clicker.....



Congratulations!  Three pounds and 5% is great.


----------



## robinb

CdnBuzzFan said:


> I know the Points Plus plan works when I commit to living it and that's what I have to do this week to achieve a loss next Wednesday.  I'll post then regardless of what the scale says but feel free to remind me through out the week that I've made this commitment to myself.


Lead with your head and your butt will follow {{hugs}}.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

Worfiedoodles said:


> She didn't -- but the mixer seems like a good idea. You have to let us know how this tastes!



It was very good, I thought!  I can only give you my opinion because I don't share my 1 point snacks with people who can eat anything they want!    I added a few fresh blueberries and they were great in it.  I'll be making it again.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

sjms71 said:


> Just so you know I had way more cheerleaders on there but disboards said it was too many , what's up with that, you can never have too many cheerleaders, LOL.  Anyway, was kind of wondering why you weren't posting in a while.  But Sandi is 110% right, WE LOOK UP TO YOU .  It ,we sometimes get derailed.   I was on the Stephanie plan this weekend.  The important part is maybe the Jessie plan was longer this time than in the past but you are catching it before you are 70+ lbs in the hole.  We have all been there, unfortunately for us all it's going to be a life long struggle.  We are not on the program until we get to that special number, we will be on the program forever.  I give you tons of props girl cause although losing the weight has not been easy at all but, I know maintaining it is going to be even harder work for me.  You've done in successfully for years now.  So, keep on keepin on girl, we all love you  and we know by summer you will be sportin a bikini .






robinb said:


> Lead with your head and your butt will follow {{hugs}}.




You guys are wonderful!  Thanks.  Things are going well so far.  I stuck to my 29 points yesterday and Wednesday and the scale has actually moved in the right direction!  Today will be a little difficult at supper time.  We're going into the city after school to a museum so I dont know what we'll be doing for supper.  I'll have to think of something before we leave so I dont blow it tonight.  I'll probably throw a sandwich together and bring along some fruit and eat it there. 




karliebug said:


> I lost 3 pounds this week and got my 5% star! I am very happy.



Wow!  Congratulations on your loss and on hitting your 5%!  I can see your 10% from here.


----------



## Sandi

What do you guys think is the right strategy?

My usual WI is Wednesday at noon.  It works well for me because it's right in the middle of the week and I love my leader and group.  This week, I have to be out of town for all day meetings on Tuesday and Wednesday.  I could go to an evening meeting on Monday or a noon on Friday.  I'm torn between which one makes the most sense.  If I go Monday, I know I won't have much of a scale result because it's later in the day and not much time will have passed since the last WI.  But, it puts me in the right frame of mind for dealing with two days of meetings -- sitting in a conference room with 10 other people for 8+ hours and also going to dinner on Tuesday night (Michael Simon's "Roast" in Detroit which is FABULOUS).  On the other hand, if I am doing the WI on Friday, maybe that will make me make better choices on the days I'm away from home.  Oh, the indecision. . .


----------



## cepmom

karliebug said:


> I am definitely going to try the jello thing. I lost 3 pounds this week and got my 5% star! I am very happy.  Off to update my clicker.....



awesome!!


----------



## cepmom

Sandi said:


> What do you guys think is the right strategy?
> 
> My usual WI is Wednesday at noon.  It works well for me because it's right in the middle of the week and I love my leader and group.  This week, I have to be out of town for all day meetings on Tuesday and Wednesday.  I could go to an evening meeting on Monday or a noon on Friday.  I'm torn between which one makes the most sense.  If I go Monday, I know I won't have much of a scale result because it's later in the day and not much time will have passed since the last WI.  But, it puts me in the right frame of mind for dealing with two days of meetings -- sitting in a conference room with 10 other people for 8+ hours and also going to dinner on Tuesday night (Michael Simon's "Roast" in Detroit which is FABULOUS).  On the other hand, if I am doing the WI on Friday, maybe that will make me make better choices on the days I'm away from home.  Oh, the indecision. . .



hmmm....If it were me, I would probably go on Friday, hoping the thought of weighing in after the trip would keep me on track.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

cepmom said:


> hmmm....If it were me, I would probably go on Friday, hoping the thought of weighing in after the trip would keep me on track.



This gets my vote as well.


----------



## robinb

Today was a (lower case) latte day for me.  I was the same as last week which was just fine with me.  Our meeting lost TONS of weight ... well 52 lbs for about 40 people.  That's especially good here in Wisconsin the week after the Super Bowl.  Does anyone know ... do they only count the losses or do the add in the gains when they calculate that number?  My guess is they only count the losses so it sounds better .

I racked up 17 APs for this last week and used every single one of them on Sunday .  Yay Packers!  I bought EA Active 2 for the Wii and started the 3-week challenge.  I love it!  One of the things that was missing from Wii Fit for me were recommended workouts.  You could play this game or that game and the system would track your calories burned (sort of) but there was no guidance.   EA Active 2 sets up workouts for you that include warm up, upper body, lower body, cardio and cool downs.  The arm band has a heart monitor in it so the calories burned calculations are more accurate and when you're done you can see your heart rate over the workout in a graph.  It was $39 on Amazon with free shipping and you don't need the Wii balance board to play it. *

Sandi:* I would go with the Monday meeting because you'll be more motivated going _into_ your mid-week challenge.  Plus, you'll have a whole week to work off Iron Chef Simon's delicious food .


----------



## brookelizabeth

I was down 2.4 today!   I figured I'd be down, but didn't expect that much!!!!  



CdnBuzzFan said:


> So lately, I havent been posting whether I've lost or gained because, I confess, I've been following the 'Jessie' plan again.    Yesterday, I weighed in exactly 1 pound above my 2 pound goal range!  Which means three pounds above my goal.  I've been Lifetime for almost 4 years (next month) and that's the first time this has happened.  It also means that I'm 13 pounds above what I eventually got down to.  I'm so ticked at myself for letting this happen.  So here's the plan.  My tracker is filled out for the entire week and I've loaded it with power foods at each meal.  I've also left room for 1 point in chocolate everyday.  I lost all 70 pounds without exercising so I have no plans to add that to my week this week but I'm going to do my best to just live on my 29 daily points and to stay off the Jessie plan.  I know the Points Plus plan works when I commit to living it and that's what I have to do this week to achieve a loss next Wednesday.  I'll post then regardless of what the scale says but feel free to remind me through out the week that I've made this commitment to myself.




 You can do it!!!!!!!!!!  Glad to hear the past couple days have been good!  You'll loose that weight in no time.



robinb said:


> I racked up 17 APs for this last week and used every single one of them on Sunday .  Yay Packers!  I bought EA Active 2 for the Wii and started the 3-week challenge.  I love it!  One of the things that was missing from Wii Fit for me were recommended workouts.  You could play this game or that game and the system would track your calories burned (sort of) but there was no guidance.   EA Active 2 sets up workouts for you that include warm up, upper body, lower body, cardio and cool downs.  The arm band has a heart monitor in it so the calories burned calculations are more accurate and when you're done you can see your heart rate over the workout in a graph.  It was $39 on Amazon with free shipping and you don't need the Wii balance board to play it. *
> 
> Sandi:* I would go with the Monday meeting because you'll be more motivated going _into_ your mid-week challenge.  Plus, you'll have a whole week to work off Iron Chef Simon's delicious food .



That EA Active 2 game sounds just like what I have been wanting as well.  Thank you for the tip!  I love doing the Wii Fit, but would enjoy some recommended workouts and a true calorie count.  Plus, I need some variety!

I also agree with you on Sandi's dilemma.  I would pick Monday!  Enjoy the yummy food and you won't have to worry about it as much.


----------



## Sandi

brookelizabeth said:


> I was down 2.4 today!   I figured I'd be down, but didn't expect that much!!!!



I bet that made you feel great all day!  I know I'd be walking on air.  Congratulations -- it was a well earned loss.  We all know you don't get gimmes on this.


----------



## vavalynn2

Wow- I have not read the boards since earlier this week- everyone- Great work!!!

And Jessi, sounds like you are getting on track. 

It was not a great week for me- was a bit sick, tired, worked long hours so I was not hopeful as today is WI day!!

Down 0.4lbs
16.2 lbs lost total, 33.8 more to go

I will take it- it's a loss.

I wanted to be @ 190 by next week when we leave for our trip, but it does not look like I will get there, I am 4.8 off.    But I will take it since I know it is less than the last time.  Not to mention I tried on shorts this week and can now wear some I could not this summer.  That is awesome!!  So I have those in the pile to pack.  Can't wait to escape this winter!!!

Have a good weekend everyone!!  Make good choices.


----------



## Worfiedoodles

vavalynn2 said:


> Not to mention I tried on shorts this week and can now wear some I could not this summer.  That is awesome!!  So I have those in the pile to pack.  Can't wait to escape this winter!!!



This is the best feeling ever, I know I'm hoping to have it once my summer clothes come out! Congratulations, that is a real victory  -- and think how much closer you are to the goal you had than if you had not been trying...slow and steady will win the race for you! 

Maria


----------



## vavalynn2

Worfiedoodles said:


> This is the best feeling ever, I know I'm hoping to have it once my summer clothes come out! Congratulations, that is a real victory  -- and think how much closer you are to the goal you had than if you had not been trying...slow and steady will win the race for you!
> 
> Maria



Thanks Maria!!  

And I will do my best to stay the course on vacation, but who knows.... have you seen the menus from the Dream??  It will be difficult.


----------



## brookelizabeth

Congrats vavalynn2!

I have been getting things together for our upcoming trip as well and it feels AWESOME to fit into some of the shorts I didn't on our last trip!   It really is the best feeling!

I am hoping to just MAINTAIN from our trip....I imagine on a cruise it will be even more difficult considering food is included! Eeeek!!  You can do it!  You can do it!  Do the ships have a nice work out room?


----------



## vavalynn2

brookelizabeth said:


> Congrats vavalynn2!
> 
> I have been getting things together for our upcoming trip as well and it feels AWESOME to fit into some of the shorts I didn't on our last trip!   It really is the best feeling!
> 
> I am hoping to just MAINTAIN from our trip....I imagine on a cruise it will be even more difficult considering food is included! Eeeek!!  You can do it!  You can do it!  Do the ships have a nice work out room?



There is a great fitness room  and I believe it is deck 4 that you can walk or run like a track on the outisde.  But it is only a three nighter, how much damage can I do?

brookelizabeth- and yea for more shorts to choose from! that is the best!  and thank you for the good advice, maintaining will be my goal.


----------



## Julia M

Weighed in today and was down another 2 pounds...that's 10.8 in 4weekes. Unfortuntaley, because WW weeks run Sun.-Sat, and I weighed in last weekend on Sunday (I was out of own Saturday), I didn't get my 10 pound ribbon. Since there was as crew up on my 5pound ribbon (I never got that one either, I guess it didn't get marked down), I'm feeling a bit bummed. Next weekend I;m at DIsney, so won't weigh in.

I am planning for my long weekend  (flying corss country TH, at the event FRI, SAT and SUN, a day at Disney MON and flying home TUES). I know there is a little store at Saratoga Springs, so I can buy a bit of fruit, I hope. I am also going to bring along the Crystal Lite packets that go in bottled water and am packing a small container of misc snacks, like 100 calorie packs. We will have a car, but will be quite busy, so I am going to bring some things just in case. 

Julia


----------



## dthogue

vavalynn2 said:


> Wow- I have not read the boards since earlier this week- everyone- Great work!!!
> 
> And Jessi, sounds like you are getting on track.
> 
> It was not a great week for me- was a bit sick, tired, worked long hours so I was not hopeful as today is WI day!!
> 
> Down 0.4lbs
> 16.2 lbs lost total, 33.8 more to go
> 
> I will take it- it's a loss.
> 
> I wanted to be @ 190 by next week when we leave for our trip, but it does not look like I will get there, I am 4.8 off.    But I will take it since I know it is less than the last time.  Not to mention I tried on shorts this week and can now wear some I could not this summer.  That is awesome!!  So I have those in the pile to pack.  Can't wait to escape this winter!!!
> 
> Have a good weekend everyone!!  Make good choices.



Congrats on the loss!!!  Isn't great to try on things that you know where too tight and now they fit - I have done the same thing!  Its a very exciting moment.  Have a great trip!

Tammy


----------



## dthogue

Weigh day for me - I ws down 5.2 (two week total, meeting cancelled last week due to ice).  I was thrilled - I hit my 10% goal and got my lovely keychain!

Another high point of the day - I finished week 5 of the C25K program - the last day had a 20 minute run - I did 10 min run, 1 min walk, 9 min run - I never imagined that I could run for that long - I am so happy with myself.  I bought new running shoes today as my reward.  My goal is to fininshed the C2k5 program on March 12th - then I will begin my 1/2 marathon training for a July race.  I really think the running/walking has made a difference in my weight loss!

Happy weekend everyone!
Tammy


----------



## mrzrich

Julia M said:


> Weighed in today and was down another 2 pounds...that's 10.8 in 4weekes. Unfortuntaley, because WW weeks run Sun.-Sat, and I weighed in last weekend on Sunday (I was out of own Saturday), I didn't get my 10 pound ribbon. Since there was as crew up on my 5pound ribbon (I never got that one either, I guess it didn't get marked down), I'm feeling a bit bummed. Next weekend I;m at DIsney, so won't weigh in.
> 
> I am planning for my long weekend  (flying corss country TH, at the event FRI, SAT and SUN, a day at Disney MON and flying home TUES). I know there is a little store at Saratoga Springs, so I can buy a bit of fruit, I hope. I am also going to bring along the Crystal Lite packets that go in bottled water and am packing a small container of misc snacks, like 100 calorie packs. We will have a car, but will be quite busy, so I am going to bring some things just in case.
> 
> Julia



This is a gift for you!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

vavalynn2 said:


> Thanks Maria!!
> 
> And I will do my best to stay the course on vacation, but who knows.... have you seen the menus from the Dream??  It will be difficult.



I checked out the those menus on the Dream...lots of luck with that!    You could always decide what you'll order before you go.  You could look through the menus at home while you have some time and make your choices now rather than while you're there, sitting at the table.  That might help.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

robinb said:


> Our meeting lost TONS of weight ... well 52 lbs for about 40 people.  That's especially good here in Wisconsin the week after the Super Bowl.  Does anyone know ... do they only count the losses or do the add in the gains when they calculate that number?  My guess is they only count the losses so it sounds better .



There is a line on the tally for the number of members that lost and the total amount of their losses and then there is another line for the number of members who gained and the total amount of their gains.  The 52 lb loss for 42 members likely did not included the gains.


----------



## cepmom

CdnBuzzFan said:


> There is a line on the tally for the number of members that lost and the total amount of their losses and then there is *another line for the number of members who gained and the total amount of their gains.*  The 52 lb loss for 42 members likely did not included the gains.



interesting to see the difference here...we do not have that on our tally, just the number of members losing and the total weight loss.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

Some excellent losses today!    Good work everyone!  Some great non scale victories as well.  Buying those running shoes was a great reward, Tammy.

I made it through Saturday on track!    I only used 2 of my Weekly Points today.  One was an accident   -- I threw some blue berries into my oatmeal this morning while it was cooking which likely cost me a point.   Now to get through Sunday.  I find the weekend's challenging.  Thank you all for your words of encouragement.  They mean a lot.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

cepmom said:


> interesting to see the difference here...we do not have that on our tally, just the number of members losing and the total weight loss.



No one seems to know why it's there.  We never hear anything about what WW does with the information.


----------



## mackeysmom

In the past I've set myself up for failure by creating crazy goals/timeframes.  Truth be told, I've got about 75 lbs. to lose before I reach the TOP of the weight range that WW has set for my height. 

That is why I like that WW celebrates smaller goals - the 5%, followed by the 10%, etc.

Today I decided to set a more attainable mini-goal for myself ...

*When* (not *IF*) I lose 25 pounds I will treat myself to a Pandora/Chamilia type bracelet and a few starter beads/charms.  After that, I'll buy an additional bead for every 10 pounds that I lose.

No timeframe - no expiration date. 

I am already 12.2 pounds down on my way to 25.

Anybody else set rewards to go with their goals?  I'd be curious to hear what you guys do to reward yourselves. 

-- Laura


----------



## MaryAz

dthogue said:


> Weigh day for me - I ws down 5.2 (two week total, meeting cancelled last week due to ice).  I was thrilled - I hit my 10% goal and got my lovely keychain!
> 
> Another high point of the day - I finished week 5 of the C25K program - the last day had a 20 minute run - I did 10 min run, 1 min walk, 9 min run - I never imagined that I could run for that long - I am so happy with myself.  I bought new running shoes today as my reward.  My goal is to fininshed the C2k5 program on March 12th - then I will begin my 1/2 marathon training for a July race.  I really think the running/walking has made a difference in my weight loss!
> 
> Happy weekend everyone!
> Tammy



Congrats on the 10%!!! And week 5 of the couch25k-I am starting week 4 tomorrow and am really nervous. i know it is more mental than physical. Thanks for the inspiration!! I am training for the 5k at WDW in Oct though my DIS BFF wants us to do the half relay...


----------



## MaryAz

I will be up tpmorrow-was today... Went off plan and did not even track. Went from going to the gym 3-4 times to once. I did it, it's done now it's time to get back in the game. We leave for Vegas on fri I want to lose a pund by then. 
Am starting week 4 of the couch25k tomorrow. i know for me it is more mental than physical. Robin, I love the "if you lead with ur head ur butt will follow" I also like "you can crumble ot you can conquer" 

Congrats to the losers, and good luck to all hoping for a better week!!


----------



## dthogue

CdnBuzzFan said:


> Some excellent losses today!    Good work everyone!  Some great non scale victories as well.  Buying those running shoes was a great reward, Tammy.
> 
> I made it through Saturday on track!    I only used 2 of my Weekly Points today.  One was an accident   -- I threw some blue berries into my oatmeal this morning while it was cooking which likely cost me a point.   Now to get through Sunday.



Just curious - why the blueberries would cost you a point - I had fruit to my oatmeal everyday and don't count the points???

I find the weekend's challenging as well - since I weigh in on Saturday, I don't really track that day - its the one day of the week that we eat out.  While I still watch what I eat, I don't go crazy tracking.  I don't use my AP's or weeklies throughout the week, I figure they will cover my meal out 

Good luck with Sunday - stay strong - you can get through it - you can do it - just make a plan and stitch with it!  I'll be thinking of you!

Tammy


----------



## dthogue

mackeysmom said:


> In the past I've set myself up for failure by creating crazy goals/timeframes.  Truth be told, I've got about 75 lbs. to lose before I reach the TOP of the weight range that WW has set for my height.
> 
> That is why I like that WW celebrates smaller goals - the 5%, followed by the 10%, etc.
> 
> Today I decided to set a more attainable mini-goal for myself ...
> 
> *When* (not *IF*) I lose 25 pounds I will treat myself to a Pandora/Chamilia type bracelet and a few starter beads/charms.  After that, I'll buy an additional bead for every 10 pounds that I lose.
> 
> No timeframe - no expiration date.
> 
> I am already 12.2 pounds down on my way to 25.
> 
> Anybody else set rewards to go with their goals?  I'd be curious to hear what you guys do to reward yourselves.
> 
> -- Laura



Laura,

That is an awesome goal - cut out a picture of the bracelet and charms and put it where you see it all the time to remind yourself of that goal.  Seeing it will help motivate to you achieve it!

I have 2 goals - one is weight loss - Once I get under 200 pounds I am treating myself to a pedicure and the second is when I finished the C25K program I am buying myself a Garmin 305 watch to help with my run/walk training program as I begin to train for a 1/2 marathon.

My other motivator is a pciture that I have of me carrying my DD on my back - she weighed about 75 pounds in that picture - that is how much weight I need to lose - imagine carrying that around all day, everyday for the rest of my life - no way!!!

Anxious to hear everyone else's goals and motivations!

Tammy


----------



## dthogue

MaryAz said:


> I will be up tpmorrow-was today... Went off plan and did not even track. Went from going to the gym 3-4 times to once. I did it, it's done now it's time to get back in the game. We leave for Vegas on fri I want to lose a pund by then.
> Am starting week 4 of the couch25k tomorrow. i know for me it is more mental than physical. Robin, I love the "if you lead with ur head ur butt will follow" I also like "you can crumble ot you can conquer"
> 
> Congrats to the losers, and good luck to all hoping for a better week!!



Hang in there Mary - you can do it - today is a new day - start fresh!!!

Good luck with week 4 of the C25K - take it one run/walk at a time - you can do it!!

Tammy


----------



## Good Ol Gal

robinb said:


> Today was a (lower case) latte day for me.  I was the same as last week which was just fine with me.  Our meeting lost TONS of weight ... well 52 lbs for about 40 people.  That's especially good here in Wisconsin the week after the Super Bowl.  Does anyone know ... do they only count the losses or do the add in the gains when they calculate that number?  My guess is they only count the losses so it sounds better .



They count both losses and gains.  (I know this b/c I'm the one at our meeting who adds it all up!)


----------



## Twingle

Great job this week everyone!  So thankful for this thread and all the support.  I know I don't post very often, but I read it every day, lol!

Laura - I think that's an excellent idea!  You'll love your bracelet - I'd love to see pictures of the beads you gift yourself as you make your goals!  Personally, I treated myself to some new nail polish and make up when I made my 5%, and once I get to 10% I'm going to have a facial, my eyebrows shaped and my eyelashes dyed.  I'll think about my next reward once I make the 10% 

Had my first gain this week - up 2.6.  I really struggled with being the weight I was two weeks ago - I hadn't been in that number bracket on the scale in over 5 years, and I really had a lot of self doubt and bad mental language about how this time was no different, I'd gain the weight back, blah blah blah.  But, I went to my meeting, talked to my leader about it, and made the choice that this time really is different!  My leader gave me a bravo sticker for that, lol.  I know that when I track everything, and stay on program every day, I lose weight.  Just like the paperwork says - lather rinse repeat.  Eat healthy exercise repeat.

So, what do you fellow WW's do with the bad self talk?  I try to remember to not say to myself what I wouldn't say to a friend, but man, some days it's really hard.


----------



## cepmom

CdnBuzzFan said:


> Some excellent losses today!    Good work everyone!  Some great non scale victories as well.  Buying those running shoes was a great reward, Tammy.
> 
> I made it through Saturday on track!    I only used 2 of my Weekly Points today.  One was an accident   -- *I threw some blue berries into my oatmeal this morning while it was cooking which likely cost me a point.*   Now to get through Sunday.  I find the weekend's challenging.  Thank you all for your words of encouragement.  They mean a lot.



I would not count the fruit for this...I just asked a leader this morning about it and she it doesn't matter if you add the fruit to oatmeal, pancakes etc you do not need to count it. I think the confusion comes from recipe builder which does add in all the nutrients from _all _foods and gives the pp values, but in reality you do not need to count points for fruit


----------



## sjms71

MaryAz said:


> I will be up tpmorrow-was today... Went off plan and did not even track. Went from going to the gym 3-4 times to once. I did it, it's done now it's time to get back in the game. We leave for Vegas on fri I want to lose a pund by then.
> Am starting week 4 of the couch25k tomorrow. i know for me it is more mental than physical. Robin, I love the "if you lead with ur head ur butt will follow" I also like "you can crumble ot you can conquer"
> 
> Congrats to the losers, and good luck to all hoping for a better week!!





Twingle said:


> Great job this week everyone!  So thankful for this thread and all the support.  I know I don't post very often, but I read it every day, lol!
> 
> Laura - I think that's an excellent idea!  You'll love your bracelet - I'd love to see pictures of the beads you gift yourself as you make your goals!  Personally, I treated myself to some new nail polish and make up when I made my 5%, and once I get to 10% I'm going to have a facial, my eyebrows shaped and my eyelashes dyed.  I'll think about my next reward once I make the 10%
> 
> Had my first gain this week - up 2.6.  I really struggled with being the weight I was two weeks ago - I hadn't been in that number bracket on the scale in over 5 years, and I really had a lot of self doubt and bad mental language about how this time was no different, I'd gain the weight back, blah blah blah.  But, I went to my meeting, talked to my leader about it, and made the choice that this time really is different!  My leader gave me a bravo sticker for that, lol.  I know that when I track everything, and stay on program every day, I lose weight.  Just like the paperwork says - lather rinse repeat.  Eat healthy exercise repeat.
> 
> So, what do you fellow WW's do with the bad self talk?  I try to remember to not say to myself what I wouldn't say to a friend, but man, some days it's really hard.



Hang in there to both of you .  It is all mental, mental, mental and sometimes hard to overcome.  The important part is you pick up and move on.  You owe it to yourself to be your #1 priority.  I know it's hard with family, work and just life but, you don't do yourself or anyone else any favors by putting yourself at the bottom of the list .  We all mental talk ourselves down you just have to find your motivating trigger. You can do, I use to hate when people said well, if I can do it anyone can.  I use to sit and say, yeah well you're not me.  I never thought I could but, I am doing it, not without struggles though.  So, hang in there we are all here for you.


----------



## pjlla

mackeysmom said:


> Today I decided to set a more attainable mini-goal for myself ...
> 
> *When* (not *IF*) I lose 25 pounds I will treat myself to a Pandora/Chamilia type bracelet and a few starter beads/charms.  After that, I'll buy an additional bead for every 10 pounds that I lose.
> 
> No timeframe - no expiration date.
> 
> I am already 12.2 pounds down on my way to 25.
> 
> Anybody else set rewards to go with their goals?  I'd be curious to hear what you guys do to reward yourselves.
> 
> -- Laura



Okay.... I'm mostly a lurker here on this thread, but I MUST SAY.... I LOVE the idea of the bracelet.  I've struggled to think of things to reward myself with.... I'm not a "girlie-girl" so I'm not interested in facials, mani-pedis, massages, shoes, pocketbooks, etc.  But I LOVE bracelets!  And I recently saw an ad on tv stating that the Chamilia bracelet now has "exclusive Disney beads"!!  I was looking for an excuse to go check those out and now I have it!

That said, I'm pretty much in maintenance land right now, so I'll have to find a new "goal" to reward myself for..... like maintaining my exercise schedule or something like that.  But I just LOVE the bracelet idea!!!  Thanks for sharing it...........P


----------



## mrzrich

mackeysmom said:


> In the past I've set myself up for failure by creating crazy goals/timeframes.  Truth be told, I've got about 75 lbs. to lose before I reach the TOP of the weight range that WW has set for my height.
> 
> That is why I like that WW celebrates smaller goals - the 5%, followed by the 10%, etc.
> 
> Today I decided to set a more attainable mini-goal for myself ...
> 
> *When* (not *IF*) I lose 25 pounds I will treat myself to a Pandora/Chamilia type bracelet and a few starter beads/charms.  After that, I'll buy an additional bead for every 10 pounds that I lose.
> 
> No timeframe - no expiration date.
> 
> I am already 12.2 pounds down on my way to 25.
> 
> Anybody else set rewards to go with their goals?  I'd be curious to hear what you guys do to reward yourselves.
> 
> -- Laura



Laura, I also have a lot to lose (107 lbs total,,,,halfway there!)
I also reward myself for small milestones.  
When I got my 10% I bought myself a pair of expensive running shoes. 
 When I lost 25 lbs I bought the WW food scale. 
When I broke out of the 200's I went bra shopping.  
50 lbs down was an all out shopping spree!  

75 lbs is my next weight milestone, but I haven't decided on a reward yet.  I made a deal with myself that there would be no food rewards.  Thats how I got here in the first place!

I will be OP for 1 year on April 14th. I am thinking of rewarding myself for sticking with the program for a full year.  I'd like to be down 65 lbs by then (10 pounds in 9 weeks...not sure if its too lofty a goal)


----------



## Worfiedoodles

Over a year ago my dh promised me a trip to Atlantis if I lost 50 lbs. I've dillydallied, gained and lost, and right now I'm about half way to that goal. I started going to WW meeting 3 weeks ago, and in that time I've made great progress, losing almost 9lbs. I now actually believe I will get that trip, which just seemed like a dream for a long time. That is a long-term, big reward. I didn't do anything when I got my first 5lb star, but I do plan to do something when I hit 5%, probably a new outfit for my slightly smaller size. I've also told myself that if I have stuck with it and have a significant weight loss before it fills, I'm going to reward myself with the WDW Wine & Dine Half marathon, Oct.1st. I would love to do it (my first night race!), but it's hard to make a case for it. If I do something incredible, I will merit that reward! 

Maria


----------



## vickiemariko

Twingle said:


> Great job this week everyone!  So thankful for this thread and all the support.  I know I don't post very often, but I read it every day, lol!
> 
> Laura - I think that's an excellent idea!  You'll love your bracelet - I'd love to see pictures of the beads you gift yourself as you make your goals!  Personally, I treated myself to some new nail polish and make up when I made my 5%, and once I get to 10% I'm going to have a facial, my eyebrows shaped and my eyelashes dyed.  I'll think about my next reward once I make the 10%
> 
> Had my first gain this week - up 2.6.  I really struggled with being the weight I was two weeks ago - I hadn't been in that number bracket on the scale in over 5 years, and I really had a lot of self doubt and bad mental language about how this time was no different, I'd gain the weight back, blah blah blah.  But, I went to my meeting, talked to my leader about it, and made the choice that this time really is different!  My leader gave me a bravo sticker for that, lol.  I know that when I track everything, and stay on program every day, I lose weight.  Just like the paperwork says - lather rinse repeat.  Eat healthy exercise repeat.
> 
> So, what do you fellow WW's do with the bad self talk?  I try to remember to not say to myself what I wouldn't say to a friend, but man, some days it's really hard.



You can do it!  I just try to take it one day at a time.  If I had a rough day the day before, it's ok, I try not to beat myself up for it.  There is always tomorrow to try again.  Sometimes it is hard to get into the mentality that you are really going to stick to it and reach a goal, but as long as you keep at it, your goals are attainable.  I love how everyone is talking about milestones and rewards right now because we really do need to celebrate those.  Every little bit counts towards getting us one step closer to our big goal 
I haven't really celebrated or thought up rewards, so I'm going to have to do that.


----------



## Julia M

mrzrich said:


> This is a gift for you!



You are sweet. Thank you!! I am going to print it and carry it this weekend at WDW......try and keep myself motivated!

Julia


----------



## Julia M

Twingle said:


> Great job this week everyone!  So thankful for this thread and all the support.  I know I don't post very often, but I read it every day, lol!
> 
> Laura - I think that's an excellent idea!  You'll love your bracelet - I'd love to see pictures of the beads you gift yourself as you make your goals!  Personally, I treated myself to some new nail polish and make up when I made my 5%, and once I get to 10% I'm going to have a facial, my eyebrows shaped and my eyelashes dyed.  I'll think about my next reward once I make the 10%
> 
> Had my first gain this week - up 2.6.  I really struggled with being the weight I was two weeks ago - I hadn't been in that number bracket on the scale in over 5 years, and I really had a lot of self doubt and bad mental language about how this time was no different, I'd gain the weight back, blah blah blah.  But, I went to my meeting, talked to my leader about it, and made the choice that this time really is different!  My leader gave me a bravo sticker for that, lol.  I know that when I track everything, and stay on program every day, I lose weight.  Just like the paperwork says - lather rinse repeat.  Eat healthy exercise repeat.
> 
> So, what do you fellow WW's do with the bad self talk?  I try to remember to not say to myself what I wouldn't say to a friend, but man, some days it's really hard.



No inspirational language for you, except to say "hang in there". The gain isn't the big deal-it's how you respond to it that is. 

Here's something my leader said a couple of weeks ago: "Don't stuff your face-face your stuff". I kind of like that.

Julia


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

dthogue said:


> Just curious - why the blueberries would cost you a point - I had fruit to my oatmeal everyday and don't count the points???
> 
> I find the weekend's challenging as well - since I weigh in on Saturday, I don't really track that day - its the one day of the week that we eat out.  While I still watch what I eat, I don't go crazy tracking.  I don't use my AP's or weeklies throughout the week, I figure they will cover my meal out
> 
> Good luck with Sunday - stay strong - you can get through it - you can do it - just make a plan and stitch with it!  I'll be thinking of you!
> 
> Tammy



Thank you Tammy.  I've been told by a couple of leaders that when fruit is added to recipe (ex:  apples in an apple pie), the fruit must be counted.  If you were to just throw the berries on top of the oatmeal when it's already cooked and in the bowl, you wouldn't have to count it.  I actually cooked my berries in the pot with the oatmeal while the oatmeal was cooking so I thought that would mean that I had to count their point.





cepmom said:


> I would not count the fruit for this...I just asked a leader this morning about it and she it doesn't matter if you add the fruit to oatmeal, pancakes etc you do not need to count it. I think the confusion comes from recipe builder which does add in all the nutrients from _all _foods and gives the pp values, but in reality you do not need to count points for fruit



Oh, I want to believe you, _I want to believe you! _ I spoke with my own leader about it on Wednesday and she said it should be counted but to count it with the peel off.  How do we know who's right.  We could ask a dozen people and get 13 different answers.    I would really prefer not to count it, but this week, I think that I will because I don't want anything to mess me up.  I need to be down this week.

Having said that, I was up this morning on my scale.  I'm going to blame the  ham that we had for supper last night.  I'm drinking lots of water today so hopefully the scale will look better in the morning.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

I didn't waste any time getting out of church this morning.  The youth were trying to raise money for their upcoming missions trip to Mexico by having a _CHOCOLATE BAKE SALE!  _


----------



## mackeysmom

CdnBuzzFan said:


> I've been told by a couple of leaders that when fruit is added to recipe (ex:  apples in an apple pie), the fruit must be counted.  If you were to just throw the berries on top of the oatmeal when it's already cooked and in the bowl, you wouldn't have to count it.  I actually cooked my berries in the pot with the oatmeal while the oatmeal was cooking so I thought that would mean that I had to count their point.





CdnBuzzFan said:


> Oh, I want to believe you, _I want to believe you! _ I spoke with my own leader about it on Wednesday and she said it should be counted but to count it with the peel off.  How do we know who's right.  We could ask a dozen people and get 13 different answers.    I would really prefer not to count it, but this week, I think that I will because I don't want anything to mess me up.  I need to be down this week.



This came up in my meeting last week, and my leader said that the only time we should count fruit in a recipe is if juiced, dehydrated, or peeled (in the case of a fruit where the peel is edible.)

Like you said - ask 12 different people and get 13 different answers


----------



## mackeysmom

Just thought I'd share ...

I've been eating Thomas' Light Multi-Grain English Muffins pretty much everyday with my breakfast - I thought it was a good bargain at 3 points.

Today I found that my supermarket's brand (Stop & Shop) of light english muffins are only 2 points.

My sister (who is also a WWer), said that ShopRite's brand english muffins are only 2 points as well.

It might be worth checking out at your stores ...

-- Laura


----------



## Sandi

CdnBuzzFan said:


> I didn't waste any time getting out of church this morning.  The youth were trying to raise money for their upcoming missions trip to Mexico by having a _CHOCOLATE BAKE SALE!  _



Darn those rotten kids!  (I hope they raised lots of money for their mission, but I'm glad they didn't suck you into their chocolate vortex.)

Looks like we got some good WIs this week.  I've got my fingers crossed for all of us this week.  I'm going to be doing my WI on Friday instead of my usual Wednesday.  Tomorrow is going to be a bear of a day and I won't be able to sneak out for a Monday 5:30 meeting after all.  The votes seemed to favor Friday anyway; hope y'all are right!


----------



## sjms71

Sandi said:


> Darn those rotten kids!  (I hope they raised lots of money for their mission, but I'm glad they didn't suck you into their chocolate vortex.)
> 
> Looks like we got some good WIs this week.  I've got my fingers crossed for all of us this week.  I'm going to be doing my WI on Friday instead of my usual Wednesday.  Tomorrow is going to be a bear of a day and I won't be able to sneak out for a Monday 5:30 meeting after all.  The votes seemed to favor Friday anyway; hope y'all are right!




Try to have a good week this week Sandi.  Sounds like it's going to be a crazy one for ya.


----------



## mrzrich

What I'm making for Valentine's Dinner

2 Shrimp Skewers (6 shrimp on each skewer) (2 pts)
1cup Cauliflower with garlic sauteed in 1 tsp olive oil (1pt)
1/2 cup Uncle Ben's Whole Grain Rice Broccoli Cheddar (3pts)
Dinner roll 2 pts

Dark Chocolate Cherry Cake - Makes 16 servings 4pts each

Devil's Food Cake
12 oz Diet Dr. Pepper
1 can SF Cherry Pie Filling

Topped with SMALL dollop of FF Cool Whip


----------



## Twingle

Thank you everyone for your uplifiting, super kind words.  It's very much appreciated!  I know that this getting healthy "thing" is a journey - and there will be bumps (gains) in the road.  Just have to keep on keepin on 

Hope everyone has a fantastic Valentine's Day, and it's sunny where you are!


----------



## sjms71

mrzrich said:


> What I'm making for Valentine's Dinner
> 
> 2 Shrimp Skewers (6 shrimp on each skewer) (2 pts)
> 1cup Cauliflower with garlic sauteed in 1 tsp olive oil (1pt)
> 1/2 cup Uncle Ben's Whole Grain Rice Broccoli Cheddar (3pts)
> Dinner roll 2 pts
> 
> Dark Chocolate Cherry Cake - Makes 16 servings 4pts each
> 
> Devil's Food Cake
> 12 oz Diet Dr. Pepper
> 1 can SF Cherry Pie Filling
> 
> Topped with SMALL dollop of FF Cool Whip



Yum, what time is dinner?


----------



## Worfiedoodles

I am definitely making that cake this week, omgoodness that sounds good!

We didn't make it to the grocery store until yesterday, so I finally made the black cherry jello/black cherry yogurt mousse. It is incredible, what a total treat for 2 pts! I am now excited about putting this in my dessert rotation and using different flavor combinations. I highly recommend giving it a try! 

Since I was a little overzealous celebrating Valentine's Day on Saturday with dinner out with dh (and a bit of a meltdown yesterday), I'm waiting until tomorrow night to weigh in. I was up .6 on my home scale this morning, and I'm pretty sure that one more day of eating right, drinking my water and exercise will make that disappear. I feel a little like I'm cheating, but who wants to weigh in on Valentine's Day, anyway? Yes, I know what more loving thing could you do for yourself...I'm just postponing my self-love until tomorrow! 

Maria


----------



## Julia M

mrzrich said:


> What I'm making for Valentine's Dinner
> 
> 2 Shrimp Skewers (6 shrimp on each skewer) (2 pts)
> 1cup Cauliflower with garlic sauteed in 1 tsp olive oil (1pt)
> 1/2 cup Uncle Ben's Whole Grain Rice Broccoli Cheddar (3pts)
> Dinner roll 2 pts
> 
> Dark Chocolate Cherry Cake - Makes 16 servings 4pts each
> 
> Devil's Food Cake
> 12 oz Diet Dr. Pepper
> 1 can SF Cherry Pie Filling
> 
> Topped with SMALL dollop of FF Cool Whip



Sounds lovely.

Julia


----------



## Julia M

Can someone help with points for me....

ad dinner last night at Sonoma Chicken Coop (son's football banquet). There are very few WW friendly meals, but I looked online ahead of time and decided to order the grilled scallop salad. Get up to the register and they are out of scallops. I ended up with a prime rib sandwich and french fries!

The prime rib was quite lean, thinly sliced. The roll was torpedo style, but not really very think....maybe 8 inches long. No cheese or mayo. 

Any idea how to guesstimate? I'm not overly worried about points, as I have 34 per dya and I had 31 available to me. (I overslept breakfast, has some roasted veggies for lunch, along with a cabbage salad and carrots with hummus.)

Does 20 points sound about right for the sandwich and 15 for french fries?

Julia


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

Julia M said:


> Can someone help with points for me....
> 
> ad dinner last night at Sonoma Chicken Coop (son's football banquet). There are very few WW friendly meals, but I looked online ahead of time and decided to order the grilled scallop salad. Get up to the register and they are out of scallops. I ended up with a prime rib sandwich and french fries!
> 
> The prime rib was quite lean, thinly sliced. The roll was torpedo style, but not really very think....maybe 8 inches long. No cheese or mayo.
> 
> Any idea how to guesstimate? I'm not overly worried about points, as I have 34 per dya and I had 31 available to me. (I overslept breakfast, has some roasted veggies for lunch, along with a cabbage salad and carrots with hummus.)
> 
> Does 20 points sound about right for the sandwich and 15 for french fries?
> 
> Julia



I looked on line and couldn't find nutrition facts for Sonoma Chicken Coop.  I dont know how it compares with other restaurants but here's what I've come up with:

Shaved Prime Rib Sandwich at Longhorn Steakhouse = 21 pts
Reg Seasoned fries = 8 pts

Shaved Prime Rib Sandwich at Culvers = 14 pts
Reg Fries = 11

Prime Rib Sandwich at Canyon Creek = 33 pts
Canyon Fries = 17

Does that help, Julia?


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

Sandi said:


> (I hope they raised lots of money for their mission, but *I'm glad they didn't suck you into their chocolate vortex*.)
> 
> Looks like we got some good WIs this week.  I've got my fingers crossed for all of us this week.  I'm going to be doing my WI on Friday instead of my usual Wednesday.  Tomorrow is going to be a bear of a day and I won't be able to sneak out for a Monday 5:30 meeting after all.  The votes seemed to favor Friday anyway; hope y'all are right!



That's funny! 

Good luck at your weigh in.  Make us proud!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

Worfiedoodles said:


> We didn't make it to the grocery store until yesterday, so I finally made the black cherry jello/black cherry yogurt mousse. It is incredible, what a total treat for 2 pts! I am now excited about putting this in my dessert rotation and using different flavor combinations. I highly recommend giving it a try!
> 
> Maria



How come your is 2 points???  I've got 3 points in the whole thing and am dividing it into 3 servings, 2/3 cups each.  Are you dividing it into 2 servings?  

I made it again but this time with strawberry jello and cherry yogurt.  I added the yogurt when it was partially set (because I used boiling water to mix the jello, set it in the fridge to cool and forgot about it ) and then added the yogurt with my hand mixer.  It didn't increase the volume any but I liked the texture better.


----------



## mrzrich

mrzrich said:


> What I'm making for Valentine's Dinner
> 
> Dark Chocolate Cherry Cake - Makes 16 servings 4pts each
> 
> Devil's Food Cake
> 12 oz Diet Dr. Pepper
> 1 can SF Cherry Pie Filling
> 
> Topped with SMALL dollop of FF Cool Whip





Worfiedoodles said:


> I am definitely making that cake this week, omgoodness that sounds good!



Maria,

Just wanted to let you know that I decided to add a 1/2 cup egg beaters to the recipe, not sure if it needed it or not but I did.  I'll let you know tonight how it turned out.  It didn't change the points.


----------



## Worfiedoodles

CdnBuzzFan said:


> How come your is 2 points???  I've got 3 points in the whole thing and am dividing it into 3 servings, 2/3 cups each.  Are you dividing it into 2 servings?
> 
> I made it again but this time with strawberry jello and cherry yogurt.  I added the yogurt when it was partially set (because I used boiling water to mix the jello, set it in the fridge to cool and forgot about it ) and then added the yogurt with my hand mixer.  It didn't increase the volume any but I liked the texture better.



My leader said the entire thing is 2 pts -- I used WW yogurt, which is 2 pts, and the sugar free jello is 0, water is 0... 

Perhaps the yogurt is 3 pts in Canada? 

I won't see that leader this week since I'm going to my WI tomorrow instead of tonight...

Maria


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

Worfiedoodles said:


> My leader said the entire thing is 2 pts -- I used WW yogurt, which is 2 pts, and the sugar free jello is 0, water is 0...
> 
> Perhaps the yogurt is 3 pts in Canada?
> 
> I won't see that leader this week since I'm going to my WI tomorrow instead of tonight...
> 
> Maria



Yes, my yogurt is 3 points for the cup.


----------



## Sandi

I was just out at one of the government agencies I do a lot of work with and was pounced on by a few of the women.  They just started a WW at work program there and they are so psyched.  It was terrific to see their enthusiasm.  It sort of re-enthused me -- which is a good thing as I deal with this week.  Newbies are so darn cute.

It's 34F and sunny right now.  It's practically Spring.  (We Michiganders get excited when it's above freezing.)  I'm going to do a run when I get home from work.  I'm actually looking forward to it.  Who woulda thought I'd be looking forward to exercise.  I think I've turned a corner.

DH brought a dozen roses to the office for me today.  (I told him no chocolate because it's no fun to just get 2 pieces.)  He surprised me by making the delivery himself by 9:00 this morning.  They are beautiful and zero points plus!


----------



## pjstevens

Worfiedoodles said:


> I am definitely making that cake this week, omgoodness that sounds good!
> 
> We didn't make it to the grocery store until yesterday, so I finally made the black cherry jello/black cherry yogurt mousse. It is incredible, what a total treat for 2 pts! I am now excited about putting this in my dessert rotation and using different flavor combinations. I highly recommend giving it a try!



would you share this recipe, sounds so yummy.


----------



## Worfiedoodles

pjstevens said:


> would you share this recipe, sounds so yummy.



It's so simple! You just dissolve sugar free jello in hot water the way you normally do, then add 1 cup of yogurt, then put it in the fridge to set up. I used black cherry jello and black cherry yogurt, and it was great! 

*CdnBuzzFan *-- I checked when I got home and our WW yogurt is definitely 2 pts. It's 6 oz., if you use an 8 oz container it would be 3 pts. 

Enjoy!
Maria


----------



## sjms71

Sandi said:


> I was just out at one of the government agencies I do a lot of work with and was pounced on by a few of the women.  They just started a WW at work program there and they are so psyched.  It was terrific to see their enthusiasm.  It sort of re-enthused me -- which is a good thing as I deal with this week.  Newbies are so darn cute.
> 
> It's 34F and sunny right now.  It's practically Spring.  (We Michiganders get excited when it's above freezing.)  I'm going to do a run when I get home from work.  I'm actually looking forward to it.  Who woulda thought I'd be looking forward to exercise.  I think I've turned a corner.
> 
> DH brought a dozen roses to the office for me today.  (I told him no chocolate because it's no fun to just get 2 pieces.)  He surprised me by making the delivery himself by 9:00 this morning.  They are beautiful and zero points plus!




Glad to hear you are having a great day!!!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

Worfiedoodles said:


> It's so simple! You just dissolve sugar free jello in hot water the way you normally do, then add 1 cup of yogurt, then put it in the fridge to set up. I used black cherry jello and black cherry yogurt, and it was great!
> 
> *CdnBuzzFan *-- I checked when I got home and our WW yogurt is definitely 2 pts. It's 6 oz., if you use an 8 oz container it would be 3 pts.
> 
> Enjoy!
> Maria



I dont think we can get WW yogurt up here.  You have so many more WW product choices then we do.  Thanks for checking and thanks for posting this recipe!


----------



## dthogue

I just made the jello/yogurt dish - its setting up as we speak. I did raspberry jello with peach yogurt - tomorrow I'm trying lime with key lime yogurt.

My Valentine's treat tonight was a Chocolate Covered Strawberry - couldn't be that bad, the strawberry was free 

Help me with the diet soda cake - I'm trying to figure out the points - if I use a regular cake mix and one can of diet soda and I use the NI on the side of the box (10 servings) the pp would be 5?  Does that sound right, seems high - I was planning on making cupcakes, but I thought the serving size would be 12, but the box says 10.  I'm going to look at the sf/reduced sugar cake mix tomorrow.  If I had egg whites, how to I count that in.  This is why I stay away from recipes - it confuses me so 

Tammy


----------



## pjstevens

Worfiedoodles said:


> It's so simple! You just dissolve sugar free jello in hot water the way you normally do, then add 1 cup of yogurt, then put it in the fridge to set up. I used black cherry jello and black cherry yogurt, and it was great!
> 
> *CdnBuzzFan *-- I checked when I got home and our WW yogurt is definitely 2 pts. It's 6 oz., if you use an 8 oz container it would be 3 pts.
> 
> Enjoy!
> Maria



Thank you so much, can't wait to try this.


----------



## mrzrich

dthogue said:


> I just made the jello/yogurt dish - its setting up as we speak. I did raspberry jello with peach yogurt - tomorrow I'm trying lime with key lime yogurt.
> 
> My Valentine's treat tonight was a Chocolate Covered Strawberry - couldn't be that bad, the strawberry was free
> 
> Help me with the diet soda cake - I'm trying to figure out the points - if I use a regular cake mix and one can of diet soda and I use the NI on the side of the box (10 servings) the pp would be 5?  Does that sound right, seems high - I was planning on making cupcakes, but I thought the serving size would be 12, but the box says 10.  I'm going to look at the sf/reduced sugar cake mix tomorrow.  If I had egg whites, how to I count that in.  This is why I stay away from recipes - it confuses me so
> 
> Tammy



You can make it into as many servings as you want.  I use a cake mix with 12 servings in the box and divide it into 16 servings.  You just put the number of servings YOU are making into recipe builder.


----------



## Mouse House Mama

Sorry I have't been here all week. Our house has been getting sick one at a time! I went and got weighed in this morning and I am down......4.4lbs this week!!! That is a total of 10.8 in 3 weeks! I hope that once I start exercising I keep on losing like this. I know the big numbers only last for so long. I was surpised that I lost so much because I cheated last night.  
Anyway- how is everyone doing?


----------



## pjstevens

freeze dried fruit question???  I bought some yummy freeze dried fruit packets this weekend (snacks for the lunch box).  the ingredients are APPLES, that's it, nothing else.  Does it count as a fruit (zero points) or do I calculate the nutrition info on the package, which says 9 carbs, making it 1 point.


----------



## sjms71

pjstevens said:


> freeze dried fruit question???  I bought some yummy freeze dried fruit packets this weekend (snacks for the lunch box).  the ingredients are APPLES, that's it, nothing else.  Does it count as a fruit (zero points) or do I calculate the nutrition info on the package, which says 9 carbs, making it 1 point.



I think for this you would calculate with nutrition info on package.  I would say fresh apple 0 pts.  Anything other than that calculate.


----------



## sjms71

Mouse House Mama said:


> Sorry I have't been here all week. Our house has been getting sick one at a time! I went and got weighed in this morning and I am down......4.4lbs this week!!! That is a total of 10.8 in 3 weeks! I hope that once I start exercising I keep on losing like this. I know the big numbers only last for so long. I was surpised that I lost so much because I cheated last night.
> Anyway- how is everyone doing?



Wow! great job, keep up the good work.


----------



## shinysparklybubbles

I didn't do so well yesterday. 3 rice krispie treats, a cookie and 2 pieces of chocolate.... But today is a new day, I'm back on track and walked 2.7 miles according to Walk it out on the Wii.


----------



## sjms71

shinysparklybubbles said:


> I didn't do so well yesterday. 3 rice krispie treats, a cookie and 2 pieces of chocolate.... But today is a new day, I'm back on track and walked 2.7 miles according to Walk it out on the Wii.



Good for you getting back on track!!!  Like you said today is a new day .


----------



## raykay23

Hey everyone. I am facing WI number 4 tomorrow. I don't know why but I have a bad feeling about it. I have stayed within my points but because of my Valentines Day meal I used a lot of the weeklies which I never have done before. I am hoping for a loss but would be happy with no gain.


----------



## sjms71

raykay23 said:


> Hey everyone. I am facing WI number 4 tomorrow. I don't know why but I have a bad feeling about it. I have stayed within my points but because of my Valentines Day meal I used a lot of the weeklies which I never have done before. I am hoping for a loss but would be happy with no gain.



Try to stay positive .  Your weeklies are there for you to use if you need and want to and still lose weight.  Good luck tomorrow!


----------



## Mouse House Mama

raykay23 said:


> Hey everyone. I am facing WI number 4 tomorrow. I don't know why but I have a bad feeling about it. I have stayed within my points but because of my Valentines Day meal I used a lot of the weeklies which I never have done before. I am hoping for a loss but would be happy with no gain.



Don't stress! Sometimes the extra food for whatever reason boosts your metabolism and you end up having a big loss. Think positive!


----------



## Mouse House Mama

shinysparklybubbles said:


> I didn't do so well yesterday. 3 rice krispie treats, a cookie and 2 pieces of chocolate.... But today is a new day, I'm back on track and walked 2.7 miles according to Walk it out on the Wii.



That is awesome! Don't worry about the day of treats (I had one too!)  That is what is so great about WW, it sets us up for real life. You eat healthy so the occasional splurge isn't terrible.


----------



## Julia M

Mouse House Mama said:


> Sorry I have't been here all week. Our house has been getting sick one at a time! I went and got weighed in this morning and I am down......4.4lbs this week!!! That is a total of 10.8 in 3 weeks! I hope that once I start exercising I keep on losing like this. I know the big numbers only last for so long. I was surpised that I lost so much because I cheated last night.
> Anyway- how is everyone doing?



What an amazing loss-cONGRATS!!  

Julia


----------



## Julia M

raykay23 said:


> Hey everyone. I am facing WI number 4 tomorrow. I don't know why but I have a bad feeling about it. I have stayed within my points but because of my Valentines Day meal I used a lot of the weeklies which I never have done before. I am hoping for a loss but would be happy with no gain.



Even if your loss isn't what you would like it to be, stay good. Sometimes if you do use your points at one time, close to weigh in, there is a short term increase or not as big of loss. But, I'll bet the next week you'll have a bigger loss. 

Good Luck!

Julia


----------



## vickiemariko

I have been kicking but with my activity points.  Today I ran 8 miles!  But I did have to run that far for a reason Let's just say that me and the 1 pound box of See's chocolates I got for Valentine's day have been fighting, and the See's won.  But hey, 8 miles should have burned most of it off.....hopefully.


----------



## mackeysmom

Finished my second week following the Simply Filling Technique and ...

... down 2.2 

Total is 14.4 of which 4.2 were the last two weeks on SFT.

I have some challenges (food-wise) this week and won't have access to a ton of power foods, so I'll stick to PointsPlus this week.

- Laura (who is 10.6 pounds away from her Pandora bracelet reward )


----------



## Sandi

vickiemariko said:


> I have been kicking but with my activity points.  Today I ran 8 miles!  But I did have to run that far for a reason Let's just say that me and the 1 pound box of See's chocolates I got for Valentine's day have been fighting, and the See's won.  But hey, 8 miles should have burned most of it off.....hopefully.



Wow, 8 miles is great.  I'm sure you won the battle against the chocolate.



mackeysmom said:


> Finished my second week following the Simply Filling Technique and ...
> 
> ... down 2.2
> 
> Total is 14.4 of which 4.2 were the last two weeks on SFT.
> 
> I have some challenges (food-wise) this week and won't have access to a ton of power foods, so I'll stick to PointsPlus this week.
> 
> - Laura (who is 10.6 pounds away from her Pandora bracelet reward )



Sounds like the SFT really works.  I want to give it a try, but I've been traveling on business lately and am hesitant to do it when I have to eat at restaurants.  Thanks for letting us know how you did with SFT.


----------



## Good Ol Gal

had my 3rd WI yesterday and was nervous b/c I was out of town on Sat. and didn't count anything and hadn't worked out at all this past week.

But... I lost 2 pounds!!    I'm down 7.4 since starting!  

Pretty amazing... I'm only 2 pounds away from my 5% goal


----------



## Worfiedoodles

I weighed in for the 4th time last night, down .6. That puts me exactly .6 from my 5% goal, so I feel good about that! I'm really looking forward to working hard this week to make that goal before I get on a plane for WDW next Friday. I'm running the WDW Princess Half, and it was a goal of mine to get to 5% before I go! 

The leader was telling everyone about the cake/diet soda recipe. She did it with funfetti cake and diet ginger ale, and made cupcakes. I still think the chocolate sounds better (that's what I'm making this weekend!), but this would be a nice alternative for a party...

Maria


----------



## sjms71

Good Ol Gal said:


> had my 3rd WI yesterday and was nervous b/c I was out of town on Sat. and didn't count anything and hadn't worked out at all this past week.
> 
> But... I lost 2 pounds!!    I'm down 7.4 since starting!
> 
> Pretty amazing... I'm only 2 pounds away from my 5% goal



Awesome job 





Worfiedoodles said:


> I weighed in for the 4th time last night, down .6. That puts me exactly .6 from my 5% goal, so I feel good about that! I'm really looking forward to working hard this week to make that goal before I get on a plane for WDW next Friday. I'm running the WDW Princess Half, and it was a goal of mine to get to 5% before I go!
> 
> The leader was telling everyone about the cake/diet soda recipe. She did it with funfetti cake and diet ginger ale, and made cupcakes. I still think the chocolate sounds better (that's what I'm making this weekend!), but this would be a nice alternative for a party...
> 
> Maria



You can do it this week!! How exciting Maria, running the Princess half, Good luck!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

Congratulations to everyone on your losses and successes so far this week!

I leave in a bit for my weigh-in.  Wishing for 10 -- hoping for 3.  

I'll post after lunch.  Good luck to everyone else weighing in today.  How does tomorrow look, Stephanie?   Will we be celebrating?


----------



## sjms71

CdnBuzzFan said:


> Congratulations to everyone on your losses and successes so far this week!
> 
> I leave in a bit for my weigh-in.  Wishing for 10 -- hoping for 3.
> 
> I'll post after lunch.  Good luck to everyone else weighing in today.  How does tomorrow look, Stephanie?   Will we be celebrating?



Good luck today girl!!  I am not sure what my weigh in holds.  There is no huge loss so far but still hoping to slide in for that 60 this week.


----------



## DisneyMOM09

Weigh in day!!! Down 2 lbs!! Last week I had a gain, so I am so happy to see a loss this week!


----------



## brookelizabeth

Just checking in - I was a few pages behind.  Lots of great losses and wonderful ideas for hitting milestones.  I might have to start doing this too...what a good motivator!


----------



## dthogue

Congrats everyone on the losses this week 

My weigh in is on Saturday - hoping to the the 25 pound mark!!!

I had the jell-o yogurt combo last night - it was yummy - although I'm having trouble wrapping my head around the 2pp for the entire serving - when I put it in the recipe builder it tells me 3pp for the entire dish - although separately the yogurt is 2pp and the jello is 0 - not sure how to count for it 

Tammy


----------



## dthogue

Worfiedoodles said:


> I weighed in for the 4th time last night, down .6. That puts me exactly .6 from my 5% goal, so I feel good about that! I'm really looking forward to working hard this week to make that goal before I get on a plane for WDW next Friday. I'm running the WDW Princess Half, and it was a goal of mine to get to 5% before I go!
> 
> The leader was telling everyone about the cake/diet soda recipe. She did it with funfetti cake and diet ginger ale, and made cupcakes. I still think the chocolate sounds better (that's what I'm making this weekend!), but this would be a nice alternative for a party...
> 
> Maria




Maria,

Good Luck with the Princess Marathon - I would have loved to have done that, but I'm not nearly ready, maybe next year.  I was thinking about the Wine and Dine 1/2 in October, but have decided to wait for the WDW 1/2 in Janaury.  My DD is going to run with me!!

Tammy


----------



## dthogue

For those of you who make the diet soda cake how do you figure out the points - I was going to try it, and make 12 cupcakes, but the points came to 5 per serving - does that sound right?

Tammy


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

I'm down 3.4!!   3.4!!    3.4!!   3.4!!    3.4!!   3.4!!    3.4!!   3.4!!    3.4!!   3.4!!  


I'm making the jello / yogurt recipe again.  Orange flavoured jello and peach yogurt.  This time, after it partially sets, I'm going to spoon it into a half cantaloupe and have it with breakfast in the morning.


----------



## cepmom

CdnBuzzFan said:


> I'm down 3.4!!   3.4!!    3.4!!   3.4!!    3.4!!   3.4!!    3.4!!   3.4!!    3.4!!   3.4!!
> 
> 
> I'm making the jello / yogurt recipe again.  Orange flavoured jello and peach yogurt.  This time, after it partially sets, I'm going to spoon it into a half cantaloupe and have it with breakfast in the morning.



AWESOME!! Isn't that the best feeling?


----------



## sjms71

I had no doubt that once you put your mind to it you would do it!!  I am so proud of you!!


----------



## dthogue

CdnBuzzFan said:


> I'm down 3.4!!   3.4!!    3.4!!   3.4!!    3.4!!   3.4!!    3.4!!   3.4!!    3.4!!   3.4!!
> 
> 
> I'm making the jello / yogurt recipe again.  Orange flavoured jello and peach yogurt.  This time, after it partially sets, I'm going to spoon it into a half cantaloupe and have it with breakfast in the morning.



Congrats - great loss!  The jello sounds yummy - enjoy!

Tammy


----------



## MinnieTink

Joining in....

Hi everyone! Glad to find this thread. I just joined WW three weeks ago. I have lost 7.4 lbs so far. I'm getting a little frustrated because I lost 7 the first week, lost .8 last week and today gained .4. I had a very rough week with my DDs never-ending b'day celebration last week and it all caught up with me. Anyway, I'm just trying to get back with the program and hoping for better results next week.


----------



## raykay23

Thanks everyone for your encouragement. My fears turned out to be unfounded, I was down 1.5lb!!


----------



## sjms71

raykay23 said:


> Thanks everyone for your encouragement. My fears turned out to be unfounded, I was down 1.5lb!!



See! great job!


----------



## ski_mom

I've been following this thread for ages, and I finally joined WW online.  I live in a small town and the 2 meeting times that they have just don't work for me.  I've been putting off joining and finally did it!

DS and I went to the grocery store this morning after we dropped the girls off at school since they had to be there a half hour early this morning.  I was on the old points program, so I have to get my mind wrapped around the new way of calculating points.

I picked up a few things and need to keep looking.  I got some cottage cheese, buddig meat, string cheese, yogurt and fruit.  I think that's all I got this morning, but I didn't have lots of time, so was happy with what I got.


----------



## mackeysmom

MinnieTink said:


> Hi everyone! Glad to find this thread. I just joined WW three weeks ago. I have lost 7.4 lbs so far. I'm getting a little frustrated because I lost 7 the first week, lost .8 last week and today gained .4. *I had a very rough week with my DDs never-ending b'day celebration *last week and it all caught up with me. Anyway, I'm just trying to get back with the program and hoping for better results next week.



Somebody at my meeting yesterday was talking about going off program on Valentine's Day, but getting right back on program the next day.  She said, "It is a holiday, not a holiweek!". 

I thought that was cute and will have to keep it in mind when my birthday rolls around and change it up to "It is a birthday, not a birthweek".


----------



## sjms71

ski_mom said:


> I've been following this thread for ages, and I finally joined WW online.  I live in a small town and the 2 meeting times that they have just don't work for me.  I've been putting off joining and finally did it!
> 
> DS and I went to the grocery store this morning after we dropped the girls off at school since they had to be there a half hour early this morning.  I was on the old points program, so I have to get my mind wrapped around the new way of calculating points.
> 
> I picked up a few things and need to keep looking.  I got some cottage cheese, buddig meat, string cheese, yogurt and fruit.  I think that's all I got this morning, but I didn't have lots of time, so was happy with what I got.



Welcome!  Lots of luck to you. 



mackeysmom said:


> Somebody at my meeting yesterday was talking about going off program on Valentine's Day, but getting right back on program the next day.  She said, "It is a holiday, not a holiweek!".
> 
> I thought that was cute and will have to keep it in mind when my birthday rolls around and change it up to "It is a birthday, not a birthweek".



We love that saying around here!


----------



## mrzrich

Home from WI.  Down 1.2 this week!


----------



## sjms71

mrzrich said:


> Home from WI.  Down 1.2 this week!



You go girl, good job!!!


----------



## Sandi

CdnBuzzFan said:


> I'm down 3.4!!   3.4!!    3.4!!   3.4!!    3.4!!   3.4!!    3.4!!   3.4!!    3.4!!   3.4!!



Jessie, that is a great accomplishment.  Good work.  



mrzrich said:


> Home from WI.  Down 1.2 this week!



Yee haw!  

Nice to see such great results!


----------



## karliebug

I'm anxious to weigh in tonite. It has been a week of ups and downs so i hope I show a loss, even if it is a little one. I'll let you Know tonight. "Fingers crossed"


----------



## sjms71

FINALLY!!!  Down .8 today and hit my 60lbs


----------



## cepmom

back from my meeting and I am down .4 today. I am thrilled with this loss this week; it is "that week" for me and typically I have a really hard time with PMS binging. I kept it under control this time; used most of my weeklies throughout the week, had an unexpected dinner out on Saturday and was still able to lose a little bit.

 I am beyond thrilled with myself to be able to get through this week without going on a crazy feeding frenzy like I seem to do every month!

Hope everyone else is having a good week!


----------



## cepmom

sjms71 said:


> FINALLY!!!  Down .8 today and hit my 60lbs



awesome!!!!!I knew you would this week!


----------



## Laurabearz

Hi All!! 

I joined WW Online on Sunday and so far so good. Free fruits and veggies are a true joy! 

The WW iPhone app is really helping me also. Easy to plug in numbers and have the point values come up. My first trip to the store took 2 hours as I plugged in numbers lol 

I have been finding it difficult to reach my point totals every day... I get 33 but average 29. Need to find better protein options!! I could eat zero point foods all day! (munching on raw cauliflower, broccoli and carrots now)

Tonight I am going out with girl friends and will hit my daily allowance AND dip into those bonus points.  I checked out the menu so I know what I am going to order, although I hope someone in my party orders onion rings so I can munch on ONE.... haha And I figured in 3 barcardi and cokes (7 points each)

Ok enough for now... off to lurk in the WISH section


----------



## Worfiedoodles

sjms71 said:


> FINALLY!!!  Down .8 today and hit my 60lbs



This calls for a  So proud of you -- what a great role model you are, Thank You for sharing your success with us! 

Maria


----------



## diskids2

Hi all,

Checking in ... and I love this thread by the way.  I'm in the middle of week three.  The second week was harder than the first and this week is not as bad as last week, so progress!

First week I lost 10.6 pounds and last week 4 pounds.  I can't wait for this week  

Anyway, how can I put this..... I AM SICK OF BAKED CHICKEN!  

Ok now that I got that off my chest....I need some new recipies!  Any ideas?


----------



## diskids2

sjms71 said:


> FINALLY!!!  Down .8 today and hit my 60lbs



OMG....so proud...that is so awesome!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

sjms71 said:


> FINALLY!!!  Down .8 today and hit my 60lbs




YAAAAAAHHHHHHH!     I was sure you would get it today!!!!   

We're all so proud.  You've worked hard and used up a lot of patience but it finally paid off.  You also made it to 60 pounds before your birthday which is what you were hoping for, wasn't it?

Way to go, Steph!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

diskids2 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Checking in ... and I love this thread by the way.  I'm in the middle of week three.  The second week was harder than the first and this week is not as bad as last week, so progress!
> 
> First week I lost 10.6 pounds and last week 4 pounds.  I can't wait for this week
> 
> Anyway, how can I put this..... I AM SICK OF BAKED CHICKEN!
> 
> Ok now that I got that off my chest....I need some new recipies!  Any ideas?



So, diskids2, how many daily points do you get and what kinds of things do you like to eat?  Are you asking for recipes for dinner or would you like something for each meal of the day?


----------



## Twingle

sjms71 said:


> FINALLY!!!  Down .8 today and hit my 60lbs





Dancing Banana for you!  SO AWESOME!


----------



## diskids2

CdnBuzzFan said:


> So, diskids2, how many daily points do you get and what kinds of things do you like to eat?  Are you asking for recipes for dinner or would you like something for each meal of the day?



I am looking for recipies for dinner especially but if you have a favorite I'd love to hear about it.  I like to keep my dinners to 10 points in total.


----------



## Sandi

sjms71 said:


> FINALLY!!!  Down .8 today and hit my 60lbs



Way to go Stephanie!!!!!  We all knew you'd do it.  Awesome accomplishment.  Congratulations.




diskids2 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Checking in ... and I love this thread by the way.  I'm in the middle of week three.  The second week was harder than the first and this week is not as bad as last week, so progress!
> 
> First week I lost 10.6 pounds and last week 4 pounds.  I can't wait for this week
> 
> Anyway, how can I put this..... I AM SICK OF BAKED CHICKEN!
> 
> Ok now that I got that off my chest....I need some new recipies!  Any ideas?



In my house, we also eat a lot of chicken.  I buy skinless, boneless chicken breasts, pound them to tenderize them and then throw them in a gallon ziplock in Kraft Fat Free Italian dressing.  I often freeze them that way and they really take on a great flavor when they thaw out in the refrigerator during the day.  I then spray my big Calphalon saute pan with cooking spray and saute the chicken breasts in the FF dressing.  I like to let the dressing get carmelized and really coat the chicken.  The FF dressing adds almost nothing to the Points Plus value of the chicken breasts.  DH and DD16 love the chicken, too.


----------



## Sandi

I did my WI today.  I'm usually on Wednesdays, but was out of town.  I stayed the same -- no loss, no gain.  I'm really good with that since I was eating out for every meal for 3 days.  We had a GREAT dinner at Michael Symon's Roast in Detroit Tuesday night.  I got the lamb ragu and it was fabulous.  I barely ate 1/3 of my serving (probably because we shared some amazing appetizers and sides and, oh, yea, I drank more wine than I have in years  ).

Anyway, last night when I got home I went for a 4 mile run.  That felt good enough to make me face the scales today.

I'm on track now.  Here's to next Wednesday's WI.


----------



## Ellajoan

Hi all!  I'm doing WW online and it's slow-going (hypothyroid), but at least it's going.  I average about .5 lb a week.  A few questions...

Any idea what the PP value is for Zumba?  It's my exercise of choice and I just have to guesstimate.

I tend to gain between 3-4 lbs during the last two weeks of my cycle, which makes it really hard to track progress.  Feels like 2 steps forward, 2 steps back.  Anyone else have this?

Staying OP at WDW?  Impossible?  Any places that list PP values for restaurants/foods there?  We usually do one CS or TS meal onsite a day, the rest are offsite.

Any products you all love and can recommend?  I'm big into the Hungry Girl website and have gotten some great ideas from there.  Powdered Peanut butter--who knew it'd be so great?

Have loved reading this thread--made that fruit/angel food cake recipe from here the day I read it!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

diskids2 said:


> I am looking for recipies for dinner especially but if you have a favorite I'd love to hear about it.  I like to keep my dinners to 10 points in total.



Pork Tenderloin has the same points as chicken.  Do you eat pork?


----------



## meekorouse

Hi there! I was asking my friends where I could find a Disney-focused Weight Watcher group and a friend pointed me this way.. 

DH & I started on the new program 6 weeks ago. I'd have good luck on the old program but this one seems more complicated & with 2 or 3 trips to Florida this year (not just Disney) I'm a little nervous about how I'll be able to keep accurate measure of the meat and things on my tracker. I started at 220 and made my 5% goal this past week. 

I really like using the eTools to keep track of my food and having an iPhone app makes it easier to keep up on what I'm eating at the parks. 

Has anyone been on program while at the park?? My trip this Spring will be the first time and I'm wondering how helpful Cast Members are at letting you know the quantity of food etc. I'm not used to asking "how many ounces is this chicken?" or "what kind of sauce is this?" it seems a little insulting & I get embarrassed. When I tell the server at our local favorite places I'm on Weight Watchers they don't seem to mind as much.. but still makes me nervous.

Anyway thanks for reading.. and congrats and best wishes to all the folks I've been reading about.. It's nice to know we're not alone in this.


----------



## cepmom

Ellajoan said:


> Hi all!  I'm doing WW online and it's slow-going (hypothyroid), but at least it's going.  I average about .5 lb a week.  A few questions...
> 
> Any idea what the PP value is for Zumba?  It's my exercise of choice and I just have to guesstimate.
> 
> I tend to gain between 3-4 lbs during the last two weeks of my cycle, which makes it really hard to track progress.  Feels like 2 steps forward, 2 steps back.  Anyone else have this?
> 
> Staying OP at WDW?  Impossible?  Any places that list PP values for restaurants/foods there?  We usually do one CS or TS meal onsite a day, the rest are offsite.
> 
> Any products you all love and can recommend?  I'm big into the Hungry Girl website and have gotten some great ideas from there.  Powdered Peanut butter--who knew it'd be so great?
> 
> Have loved reading this thread--made that fruit/angel food cake recipe from here the day I read it!



hi there
activity points are calculated based on your weight, the length of time you exercise and the intensity level. you can plug it into the activity tracker on eTools and it will calculate your PPV earned.

I have been having ongoing problems with gaining and my cycle for a while now. For 1 -2 weeks before my cycle started, I would go on crazy eating binges, gain, and then have 2 weeks to work it off before it started all over again.

This month I feel I made it through without gaining and I am so happy about it. I really paid attention to how I was feeling physically (was I really hungry? or just craving something salty, sweet etc)and just tried really, really hard to not give into the cravings this time. It worked!

I don't know of any points values listed for Disney restaurants; we are gong in May and in the past, Ive just done the best I can with regards to food choices. I don't really count points, I just try to eat reasonable portions, and order thngs like salads, fruit, grilled meats etc. I do indulge too, with some Margaritas (in Mexico...yummm!) and treats too, but we do so much walking while we're there, it sort of balances out. I usually put on a few pounds when traveling, but I try not to let it get me down and just accept it as part of vacationing!  

Allearsnet.com has a great list of menus for all the restaurants, so I like to look at them and figure out where to eat based whether they have good choices for me...that helps too.


----------



## dthogue

sjms71 said:


> FINALLY!!!  Down .8 today and hit my 60lbs




 CONGRATULATIONS!  What an accomplishment!  

Tammy


----------



## Sandi

meekorouse said:


> Hi there! I was asking my friends where I could find a Disney-focused Weight Watcher group and a friend pointed me this way..
> 
> DH & I started on the new program 6 weeks ago. I'd have good luck on the old program but this one seems more complicated & with 2 or 3 trips to Florida this year (not just Disney) I'm a little nervous about how I'll be able to keep accurate measure of the meat and things on my tracker. I started at 220 and made my 5% goal this past week.
> 
> I really like using the eTools to keep track of my food and having an iPhone app makes it easier to keep up on what I'm eating at the parks.
> 
> Has anyone been on program while at the park?? My trip this Spring will be the first time and I'm wondering how helpful Cast Members are at letting you know the quantity of food etc. I'm not used to asking "how many ounces is this chicken?" or "what kind of sauce is this?" it seems a little insulting & I get embarrassed. When I tell the server at our local favorite places I'm on Weight Watchers they don't seem to mind as much.. but still makes me nervous.
> 
> Anyway thanks for reading.. and congrats and best wishes to all the folks I've been reading about.. It's nice to know we're not alone in this.



Welcome to our thread.  It's a great little community of like minded friends.  Whenever I need encouragement (or even a kick in the pants), I turn to my friends here.

As far as being on program at WDW, I am like Jessie and just try to make good choices.  When we went in August, I actually wound up losing 2 pounds while on vacation at WDW.  It was such a bonus.  I ordered breakfast and snack stuff from Garden Grocer so we would have healthy "go to" foods readily available at BWV.  I had yogurt with oatmeal every morning and my DD16 had her cereal with skim milk.  When we took breaks in the afternoon, we were able to munch on grapes, other fruit, and yogurt.  We ate CS and TS for various lunches and dinners.  While we would typically make "good" choices, we treated ourselves on occasion.  I had one Mickey Bar during the week; I also had the strawberry dessert at Sunshine Seasons.  We had Dole Whip, too.  During that week, I did not track food or exercise extensively (a few trips to the fitness center for elliptical).  I think I started to track on my Blackberry and on the laptop, but it just got too silly and I gave up.  

In the past, taking a week off from tracking would have meant that I wouldn't start up again.  In August, I immediately got back on the tracking horse when we got home from vacation.  I did the same thing when we went to Switzerland for Thanksgiving.  No tracking, lots of exercise, and I lost 1.2 pounds on that vacation.  (I've told DH that I just need to permanently be on vacation in order to get to my weight goal, but he believes WW is more cost efficient.)  We're going to WDW in April for Spring Break and we have ressies at LeCellier, LaHacienda, Narcoose's, and Whispering Canyon.  I'm not just ordering salad!

Anyway, everyone comes up with different ways to deal with vacations.  WW is designed to be a LIVE-it, not a DIEt.  So, enjoying life while your on vacation is not a bad thing.


----------



## sjms71

Thank you all so much for the kind words, I can't say enough how thankful I am to be a part of this thread and have all of you on my side.  

Next, Congrats to all the other losers today.  Sandi, good job on getting right back on track after a tough week .  

WELCOME  to all our newbies today.  Lots of luck to you.  

I like this website skinnytaste.com.  I make a lot of dishes from here.


----------



## Sandi

Where is Robin?  She started this and I miss her.


----------



## sjms71

Sandi said:


> Where is Robin?  She started this and I miss her.



I know me too, I think her weigh in day is tomorrow so hopefully it's LATTE day for her .


----------



## brookelizabeth

sjms71 said:


> FINALLY!!!  Down .8 today and hit my 60lbs



 and look at that beautiful ticker of yours!!!! CONGRATS!

And a big congrats to the other losers as well!!!!!  I hope to be joining you tomorrow. 



diskids2 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Checking in ... and I love this thread by the way.  I'm in the middle of week three.  The second week was harder than the first and this week is not as bad as last week, so progress!
> 
> First week I lost 10.6 pounds and last week 4 pounds.  I can't wait for this week
> 
> Anyway, how can I put this..... I AM SICK OF BAKED CHICKEN!
> 
> Ok now that I got that off my chest....I need some new recipies!  Any ideas?



We do chicken stir-fry quite often.  A bag of frozen stir fry veggies, a bit of olive oil, and chicken.  We also use oriental seasoning that we purchased from Pampered Chef.  Very easy, very quick, low points and delicious!

I've ground up chicken before to put in chili too.

We do a LOT of ground turkey.  I have to get into pork for some variety!


----------



## Julia M

meekorouse said:


> Hi there! I was asking my friends where I could find a Disney-focused Weight Watcher group and a friend pointed me this way..
> 
> DH & I started on the new program 6 weeks ago. I'd have good luck on the old program but this one seems more complicated & with 2 or 3 trips to Florida this year (not just Disney) I'm a little nervous about how I'll be able to keep accurate measure of the meat and things on my tracker. I started at 220 and made my 5% goal this past week.
> 
> I really like using the eTools to keep track of my food and having an iPhone app makes it easier to keep up on what I'm eating at the parks.
> 
> Has anyone been on program while at the park?? My trip this Spring will be the first time and I'm wondering how helpful Cast Members are at letting you know the quantity of food etc. I'm not used to asking "how many ounces is this chicken?" or "what kind of sauce is this?" it seems a little insulting & I get embarrassed. When I tell the server at our local favorite places I'm on Weight Watchers they don't seem to mind as much.. but still makes me nervous.
> 
> Anyway thanks for reading.. and congrats and best wishes to all the folks I've been reading about.. It's nice to know we're not alone in this.



I use eTools and love the iphone app as well. 

I arrived at WDW today, and am staying until Tuesday. Basically, we flew across the country today. 

I brought light Brie (from Trader Joes) and had that with crackers and some low call snacks on the plane (Southwest)

Our first night (tonight) is in Celebration, at the Bohemian Hotel. We ate at a place down the street, and I had 1/2 pound of peel and eat shrimp and some Boston Baked beans. DD wanted to go to teh ice cream store and she and my mom got ice cream, but I didn't. YEAH!!

I am going to try and be really good all week, but I kow that some choices will be rough.

Julia


----------



## mackeysmom

Well it took 9 weeks, but I had my first full-on BINGE tonight .

I had a nice meal at my sister's house - chicken cutlets, baked potato, spinach and unsweetened applesauce.  After dinner, I make cookies with my nieces and nephew and had two of them (had pre-pointed them, so that was OK).  My sister sent me home with a chicken cutlet to add to my salad for lunch tomorrow.

When I got home (about 10:30 pm), I went to put the chicken in the fridge and it just smelled so good.  I thought about how it wouldn't taste nearly as good tomorrow as it would right then, so I ate it.  No problem - I had the points available.

I don't know what happened, but that just set me off.  Within a half-hour, I also ate 2 cheese sticks, reduced-fat wheat thins and salsa, a few slices of Boar's Head turkey and the package of WW dijon pretzels that we were given as a sample at this week's meeting. 

Oh well - I tracked the entire thing, took the hit from my Weekly Point Allowance and have brushed my teeth to keep anything else from going in my mouth tonight.  Tomorrow is another day. 

I had to laugh though - what a pathetic binge.  No cookies, no Valentine's candy, no chips - chicken, cheese, turkey, pretzels, salsa - I guess something is clicking in that brain of mine somewhere .

- Laura


----------



## meekorouse

thanks Sandi and Julia (& everyone) for the words of encouragement.. I know it's going to be fun trying to track meals (we usually do 2 meals a day and a couple snacks when at the parks and I've been fortunate in the past to not gain weight on trips because of all the walking.. but we'll see how it goes!) 

Julia I wish they had a Trader Joe's there in Florida.. so spoiled having them here in SoCal I hadn't thought to try and bring it through security to snack on the plane. That's a great idea! We fly Southwest & if I don't find anything at the airport I end up not eating til we land somewhere. Have fun on your trip & magical filled days!


----------



## Laurabearz

Must be a Laura thing.... 

I went off course tonight too, but it's my once in a blue moon girls night out, and all told, I dont think it was too bad, although I really didnt need a 4th rum and coke... (planned for 3... lol) I did spend 100% of my weekly bonus points in one swoop. ha

Soooooooooo that means, extra water for me tomorrow, and I'll stick to veggies as my snack again, instead of fruits... and we shall see what Sunday (weigh in day) will bring.


----------



## brookelizabeth

I'm up 0.8 today...but I'm pretty sure I know why!  Last night I had planned on chicken stir-fry for dinner, but the little guy begged and begged for Burger King.  He had been a very good boy that day, so I said yes.  I stayed within my points, BUT, that sodium....

Hopefully the scale will go down next week, my last weigh in before our trip!  I was hoping to be down 15 total, I'm at 13 now.  I feel great where I am, so even if I don't make my 15 pound goal, my shorts fit again!


----------



## sjms71

Julia M said:


> I use eTools and love the iphone app as well.
> 
> I arrived at WDW today, and am staying until Tuesday. Basically, we flew across the country today.
> 
> I brought light Brie (from Trader Joes) and had that with crackers and some low call snacks on the plane (Southwest)
> 
> Our first night (tonight) is in Celebration, at the Bohemian Hotel. We ate at a place down the street, and I had 1/2 pound of peel and eat shrimp and some Boston Baked beans. DD wanted to go to teh ice cream store and she and my mom got ice cream, but I didn't. YEAH!!
> 
> I am going to try and be really good all week, but I kow that some choices will be rough.
> 
> Julia



Hey Julia, have a magical time .  Do the best you can but enjoy.  Check in with us if you can.  I'll be there in 2 weeks, can't wait.  



mackeysmom said:


> Well it took 9 weeks, but I had my first full-on BINGE tonight .
> 
> I had a nice meal at my sister's house - chicken cutlets, baked potato, spinach and unsweetened applesauce.  After dinner, I make cookies with my nieces and nephew and had two of them (had pre-pointed them, so that was OK).  My sister sent me home with a chicken cutlet to add to my salad for lunch tomorrow.
> 
> When I got home (about 10:30 pm), I went to put the chicken in the fridge and it just smelled so good.  I thought about how it wouldn't taste nearly as good tomorrow as it would right then, so I ate it.  No problem - I had the points available.
> 
> I don't know what happened, but that just set me off.  Within a half-hour, I also ate 2 cheese sticks, reduced-fat wheat thins and salsa, a few slices of Boar's Head turkey and the package of WW dijon pretzels that we were given as a sample at this week's meeting.
> 
> Oh well - I tracked the entire thing, took the hit from my Weekly Point Allowance and have brushed my teeth to keep anything else from going in my mouth tonight.  Tomorrow is another day.
> 
> I had to laugh though - what a pathetic binge.  No cookies, no Valentine's candy, no chips - chicken, cheese, turkey, pretzels, salsa - I guess something is clicking in that brain of mine somewhere .
> 
> - Laura





brookelizabeth said:


> I'm up 0.8 today...but I'm pretty sure I know why!  Last night I had planned on chicken stir-fry for dinner, but the little guy begged and begged for Burger King.  He had been a very good boy that day, so I said yes.  I stayed within my points, BUT, that sodium....
> 
> Hopefully the scale will go down next week, my last weigh in before our trip!  I was hoping to be down 15 total, I'm at 13 now.  I feel great where I am, so even if I don't make my 15 pound goal, my shorts fit again!





Laurabearz said:


> Must be a Laura thing....
> 
> I went off course tonight too, but it's my once in a blue moon girls night out, and all told, I dont think it was too bad, although I really didnt need a 4th rum and coke... (planned for 3... lol) I did spend 100% of my weekly bonus points in one swoop. ha
> 
> Soooooooooo that means, extra water for me tomorrow, and I'll stick to veggies as my snack again, instead of fruits... and we shall see what Sunday (weigh in day) will bring.



Hang in there ladies, we all have days we gain or just lose control. Today is a new day and just move forward.  Good luck this week!


----------



## dis-happy

I felt quite binge-ish the past few days as well.  Major stress + TOM.  It was so bad I was trying to figure out how many Dove minis I could eat for all of my weekly points---in one day!  Thankfully I didn't go there, just had 6 (still a binge though) and they came from my daily points.

I did a sneak peek weigh-in  yesterday (weekly weigh-in day is Fri) and wasn't down one bit, but TOM did come, and this morning I weighed myself and had actually lost 1.5 lbs.  Had to weigh myself twice to believe it.  Guess I'll claim it!


----------



## mrzrich

sjms71 said:


> FINALLY!!!  Down .8 today and hit my 60lbs



YIPPIEEEEEEE!!!!!!


----------



## cepmom

dis-happy said:


> I felt quite binge-ish the past few days as well.  Major stress + TOM.  It was so bad I was trying to figure out how many Dove minis I could eat for all of my weekly points---in one day!  Thankfully I didn't go there, just had 6 (still a binge though) and they came from my daily points.
> 
> I did a sneak peek weigh-in  yesterday and wasn't down one bit, but TOM did come, and this morning I weighed myself and had actually lost 1.5 lbs.  Had to weigh myself twice to believe it.  Guess I'll claim it!



nice! claim it...you earned it!


----------



## Sandi

mackeysmom said:


> Well it took 9 weeks, but I had my first full-on BINGE tonight .
> 
> I don't know what happened, but that just set me off.  Within a half-hour, I also ate 2 cheese sticks, reduced-fat wheat thins and salsa, a few slices of Boar's Head turkey and the package of WW dijon pretzels that we were given as a sample at this week's meeting.
> 
> Oh well - I tracked the entire thing, took the hit from my Weekly Point Allowance and have brushed my teeth to keep anything else from going in my mouth tonight.  Tomorrow is another day.
> 
> I had to laugh though - what a pathetic binge.  No cookies, no Valentine's candy, no chips - chicken, cheese, turkey, pretzels, salsa - I guess something is clicking in that brain of mine somewhere .
> 
> - Laura



A "pathetic binge" is a great term and I do not believe it qualifies as a full blown binge.  You tracked it all and the food was all healthy.  Won't you be surprised when you lose weight at your next WI.  I can't wait to hear that report Laura.




Laurabearz said:


> Must be a Laura thing....
> 
> I went off course tonight too, but it's my once in a blue moon girls night out, and all told, I dont think it was too bad, although I really didnt need a 4th rum and coke... (planned for 3... lol) I did spend 100% of my weekly bonus points in one swoop. ha
> 
> Soooooooooo that means, extra water for me tomorrow, and I'll stick to veggies as my snack again, instead of fruits... and we shall see what Sunday (weigh in day) will bring.



I have spent all 49 points in one swoop before and felt really dumb afterward.  But, it sort of makes you stay completely honest until the next WW week starts.  It also lets your body know you aren't completely depriving it and starving.  I hope you had a really good time with your girl friends.  I'm looking forward to your WI report, too!


----------



## diskids2

CdnBuzzFan said:


> Pork Tenderloin has the same points as chicken.  Do you eat pork?



Yes....I think I might spice it up this week with pork...Also the stir fry recipies sound great.  I think its just the plain old baked chicken thing with vegetables that is getting to me.  WI tomorrow, then starting week four.


----------



## Laurabearz

Thanks everyone!!

Well I added up all the points from yesterday and it was a whopping 83 point day... with that said, I still have 8 activity points left for the week, so not a total bust. But yeah... it was a total bust lol And when we go out again, I'll make better choices, but it's that time cough cough so I indulged a bit more than I would have normally lol

I am on my second glass of water, and had Healthy Choice Chicken Noodle soup for lunch so right back on the horse for me!!

Oh and I registered for a fitness 5K walk in April and a run/walk 5K for May for some short term goals for fitness! My long term is 2012 WDW Half (booked the room already, so I better get my tush in gear!)

Hope everyone is having a great day!!


----------



## k_null81

Hello Ladies, Haven't posted in probably 2 weeks possibly?...Majorly embarrassed by my weigh-in this past Saturday...

I knew going in I had gained...and I knew it was at least 2 lbs if not more...sure enough the scale I weigh on at home and work are very very accurate to the WW scale...I gained wait for it...*3lbs*!!!  I'm almost passed out!  Ugh...so I did know it was coming...and I honestly didn't think I did to bad that week but when I really sat down and thought about it...it wasn't that great of a week because of the lack of exercise and the extra intake of food on days I don't normally eat bad...plus I had a lot of sodium last Friday night.  So I have busted my butt this week!  I have exercised 6 days this week and I normally do 4-5.  I also watched my food intake pretty well.  Still horrible at tracking though once I'm home from work and on the weekends though...but I have been pretty happy with my progress since I started this journey in August in general.  So tomorrow I'm hoping to lose the 3 lbs I gained plus 1...so I'm hoping for a 4lbs loss tomorrow!  I know that is far from normal and that would be the most I have lost in any week since I started in August.  I usually lose between 1-2lbs at the most on average and I have had minor gains during this journey as well but nothing close to 3lbs!  I still can't believe it!  

Lesson learned~is this battle with my weight will never truly be over because once I make lifetime the true battle will be just beginning!  

I hope everyone is doing well!  Oh and as excited as I am to being visiting the Mouse in May I'm starting to dread the food situation!  If I gained 3lbs from just some minor flubs I can only imagine what almost 8 days of WDW will do to my waistline...I do plan on working out but don't really want to follow the ww plan while there...I want to enjoy the food along with everyone else...It's depressing sometimes watching people eat the food you love.  We will be staying in a grand villa so we will have a full kitchen so I do plan on getting some healthy snacks and breakfast foods since I don't care for breakfast that much.  Oh, and my mil who is paying for the villa is making us do the dining plan...because she wants to do it...So dining plan is never good when someone is watching their weight...

Ok, I better stop!  I left you guys a novel to read!  LOL


----------



## sjms71

k_null81 said:


> Hello Ladies, Haven't posted in probably 2 weeks possibly?...Majorly embarrassed by my weigh-in this past Saturday...
> 
> I knew going in I had gained...and I knew it was at least 2 lbs if not more...sure enough the scale I weigh on at home and work are very very accurate to the WW scale...I gained wait for it...*3lbs*!!!  I'm almost passed out!  Ugh...so I did know it was coming...and I honestly didn't think I did to bad that week but when I really sat down and thought about it...it wasn't that great of a week because of the lack of exercise and the extra intake of food on days I don't normally eat bad...plus I had a lot of sodium last Friday night.  So I have busted my butt this week!  I have exercised 6 days this week and I normally do 4-5.  I also watched my food intake pretty well.  Still horrible at tracking though once I'm home from work and on the weekends though...but I have been pretty happy with my progress since I started this journey in August in general.  So tomorrow I'm hoping to lose the 3 lbs I gained plus 1...so I'm hoping for a 4lbs loss tomorrow!  I know that is far from normal and that would be the most I have lost in any week since I started in August.  I usually lose between 1-2lbs at the most on average and I have had minor gains during this journey as well but nothing close to 3lbs!  I still can't believe it!
> 
> Lesson learned~is this battle with my weight will never truly be over because once I make lifetime the true battle will be just beginning!
> 
> I hope everyone is doing well!  Oh and as excited as I am to being visiting the Mouse in May I'm starting to dread the food situation!  If I gained 3lbs from just some minor flubs I can only imagine what almost 8 days of WDW will do to my waistline...I do plan on working out but don't really want to follow the ww plan while there...I want to enjoy the food along with everyone else...It's depressing sometimes watching people eat the food you love.  We will be staying in a grand villa so we will have a full kitchen so I do plan on getting some healthy snacks and breakfast foods since I don't care for breakfast that much.  Oh, and my mil who is paying for the villa is making us do the dining plan...because she wants to do it...So dining plan is never good when someone is watching their weight...
> 
> Ok, I better stop!  I left you guys a novel to read!  LOL



You're so funny, I don't mean ha ha funny but cute funny.  Anyways, Congrats on getting back on track .   It happens it's called life, good luck tomorrow!  As for disney, as long as you are excepting of the possible outcome of going on vacation and enjoying yourself then that is ok.  Try not to stress too much about it.  I am in my 16th month of WW and I have done the dining plan 2x's my 3rd will be in 2 weeks.  I didn't follow WW but tried to eat reasonable for breakfast and lunch and enjoy my dinner 100%.  I ate snacks and desserts (not fruit either ).  But when I felt full I stopped and didn't just eat it all just because and then finish everyone elses meals on top of that.  Did I gain, well yes I did, I accept that and enjoyed my time and got right back on track when I got home.  

I also agree 100% with you that the real battle will be with lifetime, I say that all the time about myself.  Now I think I wrote a novel as usual, .  Again, good luck tomorrow.


----------



## karliebug

well, I weighed in last nite and I lost .8.   I was a little disappointed but at least I didn't gain and i  have been feeling really bloated so maybe I will lose more next week.


----------



## sjms71

karliebug said:


> well, I weighed in last nite and I lost .8.   I was a little disappointed but at least I didn't gain and i  have been feeling really bloated so maybe I will lose more next week.



Great Job!!!


----------



## Twingle

Had my WI yesterday - was down .6!  While I would've *LOVED* to have lost the 2+ I gained last week, I know I'm back on track and the scale will follow!  Hope every one has a great weekend!


----------



## k_null81

Just got back from weigh-in and I'm down 4.2!  Thank goodness...I knew I did pretty good this week and it would pay off!  I also know a lot of the weight I did gain the previous week was probably water weight though but I'm happy the 3lbs weight gain is gone...

Roughly 6-8 from goal!  Seems so close but yet so far away!  I mean it has taken me 7 months to lose just a tad over 30lbs. 

Well hope everyone has a good weekend!  We had a beautiful week this week...and of course just in time for the weekend the temp has dropped and it's cloudy and rainy!  Go figure!


----------



## Sandi

k_null81 said:


> Just got back from weigh-in and I'm down 4.2!  Thank goodness...I knew I did pretty good this week and it would pay off!  I also know a lot of the weight I did gain the previous week was probably water weight though but I'm happy the 3lbs weight gain is gone...
> 
> Roughly 6-8 from goal!  Seems so close but yet so far away!  I mean it has taken me 7 months to lose just a tad over 30lbs.
> 
> Well hope everyone has a good weekend!  We had a beautiful week this week...and of course just in time for the weekend the temp has dropped and it's cloudy and rainy!  Go figure!


 
Wow, 4.2 at this point in your journey is amazing.  Congratulations.  Keep doing what you're doing.  Can you share any secrets?!  I'd love to see a week like you just had.


----------



## dis-happy

Oh my, what a horrible shocker!

I cooked dinner for the fam tonight, and went ahead and just ate what everyone else was having, thinking it would be okay.  Baked sweet potato fries, a small spoonful of baked beans....and a Nathan's hotdog.  It wasn't until I stuck it in the points chart that I found out that one of those dumb hotdogs is 8 pts!!!  Plus the bun for 4.  Agh.  I usually just scratch the surface on the WP's but not now!  So, eaters beware.....


----------



## brookelizabeth

I do turkey hot dogs, they taste great and are only 2 points!


----------



## Good Ol Gal

I made the rice casserole that was in my weekly last week.  It was good!

so good, my family ate it!  


while preparing it (showing top and middle layer) 





after it was served





Yummy!


----------



## sjms71

Good Ol Gal said:


> I made the rice casserole that was in my weekly last week.  It was good!
> 
> so good, my family ate it!
> 
> 
> while preparing it (showing top and middle layer)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after it was served
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yummy!



I saw that recipe in the weekly and it looked very good.


----------



## shinysparklybubbles

Omg I just found the best app ever!!! It's free and called fooducate. It uses your iPhone to scan the bars code and gives you nutritional info and the points!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Laurabearz

Did my weigh in this morning... 

First week on Weight Watchers..... 

down 4 freakin pounds!

It's that time of the month.... 

I had an 83 point night this week... 

I just dont get it. 

Gonna take it...

But I dont get it... lol

Today is yoga day!!!



edit to add.... they TOOK A POINT AWAY FROM ME!!!! 32 now, instead of 33 <pout>


----------



## Good Ol Gal

Laurabearz said:


> Did my weigh in this morning...
> 
> First week on Weight Watchers.....
> 
> down 4 freakin pounds!
> 
> It's that time of the month....
> 
> I had an 83 point night this week...
> 
> I just dont get it.
> 
> Gonna take it...
> 
> But I dont get it... lol
> 
> Today is yoga day!!!
> 
> 
> 
> edit to add.... they TOOK A POINT AWAY FROM ME!!!! 32 now, instead of 33 <pout>



 Congratulations!!


----------



## sjms71

Laurabearz said:


> Did my weigh in this morning...
> 
> First week on Weight Watchers.....
> 
> down 4 freakin pounds!
> 
> It's that time of the month....
> 
> I had an 83 point night this week...
> 
> I just dont get it.
> 
> Gonna take it...
> 
> But I dont get it... lol
> 
> Today is yoga day!!!
> 
> 
> 
> edit to add.... they TOOK A POINT AWAY FROM ME!!!! 32 now, instead of 33 <pout>



WOW!!  That's amazing, congrats !


----------



## dthogue

Weigh in yesterday - down 4.8 pounds for a total of 28.4 

Congrats to all the other losers out there as well!

Tammy


----------



## dthogue

shinysparklybubbles said:


> Omg I just found the best app ever!!! It's free and called fooducate. It uses your iPhone to scan the bars code and gives you nutritional info and the points!!!!!!!!!!



Sounds interesting - my DD's have iphones and we have a ipod touch - I NEED an iphone - gotta wait til May to upgrade 

Tammy


----------



## disbabyndaddy

I've been doing WW online for four weeks now and have lost 9.5 pounds! (Not a bite of fast food for a month...such a monumental record for me!!) After a big first week (-6), must of which I assume was water weight, things seem to have settled in with a steady/consistant loss.  I'm hoping I can keep it up!  

I'm finding this thread of the DIS far more enjoyable and motivating than the WW community boards.  Keep up the GREAT work all around, everyone!!


----------



## brookelizabeth

shinysparklybubbles said:


> Omg I just found the best app ever!!! It's free and called fooducate. It uses your iPhone to scan the bars code and gives you nutritional info and the points!!!!!!!!!!



It shows the points?!?!  Wow!  That is awesome!!!  I'm downloading that right now!


----------



## brookelizabeth

Congrats to the losers!  WW WORKS!  It's amazing!!  Even when you have a "big" night.


----------



## sjms71

dthogue said:


> Weigh in yesterday - down 4.8 pounds for a total of 28.4
> 
> Congrats to all the other losers out there as well!
> 
> Tammy



Great Job Tammy!!!  I would love to have a 4.8lb week.  You should be very proud of yourself.  Good luck this coming week.  



disbabyndaddy said:


> I've been doing WW online for four weeks now and have lost 9.5 pounds! (Not a bite of fast food for a month...such a monumental record for me!!) After a big first week (-6), must of which I assume was water weight, things seem to have settled in with a steady/consistant loss.  I'm hoping I can keep it up!
> 
> I'm finding this thread of the DIS far more enjoyable and motivating than the WW community boards.  Keep up the GREAT work all around, everyone!!



Hello and Welcome, glad to have you aboard.  Congrats on your weight loss so far, keep up the great work!


----------



## kjs1976

Hey! Joined WW last week with my neighbor....we both want to be losers for life...but are making our WDW trips in Aug. our first big goal! Yea, two Disney families going to WDW during the same time! Their's is their first trip and are surprising their boys 4 and 10. So cool to find so much in common with the people next door!

Anyhoo, I lost 3 this week and she lost 7! She was in bed for 2 days with the flu, so she attributes a couple of pounds to that...but I say, who cares...a pound is a pound! Glad to find fellow Diser's on WW also!!!

Good luck to us all!


----------



## dthogue

kjs1976 said:


> Hey! Joined WW last week with my neighbor....we both want to be losers for life...but are making our WDW trips in Aug. our first big goal! Yea, two Disney families going to WDW during the same time! Their's is their first trip and are surprising their boys 4 and 10. So cool to find so much in common with the people next door!
> 
> Anyhoo, I lost 3 this week and she lost 7! She was in bed for 2 days with the flu, so she attributes a couple of pounds to that...but I say, who cares...a pound is a pound! Glad to find fellow Diser's on WW also!!!
> 
> Good luck to us all!



Welcome and congrats  on your loss.  

Tammy


----------



## Laurabearz

kjs1976 said:


> Hey! Joined WW last week with my neighbor....we both want to be losers for life...but are making our WDW trips in Aug. our first big goal! Yea, two Disney families going to WDW during the same time! Their's is their first trip and are surprising their boys 4 and 10. So cool to find so much in common with the people next door!
> 
> Anyhoo, I lost 3 this week and she lost 7! She was in bed for 2 days with the flu, so she attributes a couple of pounds to that...but I say, who cares...a pound is a pound! Glad to find fellow Diser's on WW also!!!
> 
> Good luck to us all!



Woot! Keep up the good work!


----------



## shinysparklybubbles

brookelizabeth said:


> It shows the points?!?!  Wow!  That is awesome!!!  I'm downloading that right now!



Yes!! And I have double checked everything (I went around the house scanning everything!!) and so far it all has been correct!


----------



## sjms71

shinysparklybubbles said:


> Yes!! And I have double checked everything (I went around the house scanning everything!!) and so far it all has been correct!



I am so glad to hear that app works.  I was telling DH about it and he was skeptical on the database.  I won't be getting my Iphone until summer but can't wait.  BTW where you from in Jersey?


----------



## shinysparklybubbles

Delran, what about you?


----------



## sjms71

shinysparklybubbles said:


> Delran, what about you?



I'm a North Jersey girl, grew up in Sussex Co. however, DH and I lived in Hunterdon Co.  We had to transfer to NC several years ago however, we are very proud Jersey natives too!!  We miss it a lot and when people hear that they are like why?  Then we say well, you must have never been there .


----------



## shinysparklybubbles

I love NJ! We are by Philly, so we get Philly news and sports.  I hate when people call it Dirty Jersey!!! We have lots of farms!!


----------



## sjms71

shinysparklybubbles said:


> I love NJ! We are by Philly, so we get Philly news and sports.  I hate when people call it Dirty Jersey!!! We have lots of farms!!



I hear ya!!  We bought a house here on 1.2 acres and eveyone is like wow that must be a treat compaired to the sidewalk you must have lived on in NJ. I am like NO!! my house in NJ was on 6.5 wooded acres, I had wild turkey living on my property and hot air balloons flying over my house daily.......they do call it the Garden State for a reason!  I am very protective of NJ as you can probably tell.


----------



## brookelizabeth

shinysparklybubbles said:


> Yes!! And I have double checked everything (I went around the house scanning everything!!) and so far it all has been correct!



I'm amazed that the formula for calculating the new Points Plus has already been figured out/leaked - but I love it!  What a cool app!  I downloaded it, but haven't had time to check it out fully!


----------



## Mouse House Mama

Hey everyone! Congrats to all on their recent loses! Every pound down is one less to go! I am dreading tomorrow's weigh in. We had company this weekend and I had some cake. I ate pretty good but definetly went over points with the cake. I just hope that I lose this week and not gain. I guess we will see tomorrow.

Oh- and for all you Jersey Girls- what could possibly be so bad about a state that produced Bon Jovi? Some people have no idea what they are talking about! Thank God for Jersey!


----------



## sjms71

Good Morning all my wonderful WW friends .  I hope everyone has a great week at the scale this week .


----------



## shinysparklybubbles

Only down .5 it's totally my fault I had an awful week but  I am thankful for it still being a loss and not a gain. I am going to stick to it all week but Thursday night my friend and I are going to a cooking class (chicken scampi and 2 fondues!!) so who knows what that will do!!


----------



## sjms71

shinysparklybubbles said:


> Only down .5 it's totally my fault I had an awful week but  I am thankful for it still being a loss and not a gain. I am going to stick to it all week but Thursday night my friend and I are going to a cooking class (chicken scampi and 2 fondues!!) so who knows what that will do!!



You are right a loss is a loss not a gain.  It all adds up .  Cooking class sounds fun, that's what your 49 pts are for.


----------



## peterpanstout

Hi everyone. So, I started WW last week. I have been well below my daily points everyday and doing my training for my 5K and I have not dropped an ounce. I am feeling very frustrated.  I know I just need to stay the course and it will come but I am so very frustrated. Am I missing something?


----------



## sjms71

peterpanstout said:


> Hi everyone. So, I started WW last week. I have been well below my daily points everyday and doing my training for my 5K and I have not dropped an ounce. I am feeling very frustrated.  I know I just need to stay the course and it will come but I am so very frustrated. Am I missing something?



First of all Welcome!!!  Secondly, try not to get discouraged right out of the gate. Lastly, you say you are not eating all your daily points, this maybe where the problem is.  Youre daily points need to be eaten, every last one of them.  How many points are you getting?  The minimum is 29 and 49 weekly.  The weekly you do not have to eat but your daily yes. Also, if you are training for a 5k you are earning activity points and you may need to eat some of them also.   If you are struggling trying to eat them all maybe you can post a typical daily menu and we can help you tweek it.  Good luck.


----------



## Twingle

Morning fellow WW buddies!  Sounds like eveyone is doing well 

Wanted to share a NSV - I went shopping yesterday and purchased a size MEDIUM dress for the first time ever!  I totally didn't think it would fit, but the price was so good ($80 marked down to $16!) I had to try it on - and it fit!  Had to take pics of myself and send them to my girlfriends because I couldn't tell if it looked good or not - again, still struggling with that nasty inner voice sometimes - but they liked it so I purchased it.  Now, to convince my DH to take me dancing


----------



## shinysparklybubbles

Twingle said:


> Morning fellow WW buddies!  Sounds like eveyone is doing well
> 
> Wanted to share a NSV - I went shopping yesterday and purchased a size MEDIUM dress for the first time ever!



That is awesome!!!!


----------



## Laurabearz

peterpanstout said:


> Hi everyone. So, I started WW last week. I have been well below my daily points everyday and doing my training for my 5K and I have not dropped an ounce. I am feeling very frustrated.  I know I just need to stay the course and it will come but I am so very frustrated. Am I missing something?





sjms71 said:


> First of all Welcome!!!  Secondly, try not to get discouraged right out of the gate. Lastly, you say you are not eating all your daily points, this maybe where the problem is.  Youre daily points need to be eaten, every last one of them.  How many points are you getting?  The minimum is 29 and 49 weekly.  The weekly you do not have to eat but your daily yes. Also, if you are training for a 5k you are earning activity points and you may need to eat some of them also.   If you are struggling trying to eat them all maybe you can post a typical daily menu and we can help you tweek it.  Good luck.



I second sjms.... you need to eat more... by eating LESS you are sending your body into "oh no we are starving mode' and it holds on to everything... 

Oh and WELCOME!!


----------



## robinb

Hi guys.  Sorry I have been AWOL.  I had a bad week last week.  My DD was at a swim meet 2 weekends ago and I must have picked up one of the various bugs there.  I was borderline nauseous all week and the only thing that seemed to settle my stomach was carbs, carbs and more carbs.  In addition, I had no interest in exercising so I was a big lump all week.   Plus, I ended up eating out a few times.  So ... I didn't track and I skipped my meeting.  I am back on track as of today and I think I will try to backtrack and enter the weekend into eTools.

Now for a Mommy Bragging Moment: We were at our State Regional Swim Meet this last weekend and my DD had personal bests in all 6 events including swimming a 50-yard freestyle in less than 30 seconds!  While she did not qualify for any individual events (she's 11 and the 11-12 cuts are brutal! She was only .6 secs away on her 50 free), she secured a spot on two relay teams for the State Championship next week .


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

Happy (late) Monday morning, everyone!  It's a long weekend in Ontario.  Our wintery getaway plans got canceled because of the weather where we were going to go so I'm stuck at home but still on track, thankfully.  

Congrats on the above losses!  and Welcome to the new comers.  Hope everyone had a great weekend!


----------



## sjms71

robinb said:


> Hi guys.  Sorry I have been AWOL.  I had a bad week last week.  My DD was at a swim meet 2 weekends ago and I must have picked up one of the various bugs there.  I was borderline nauseous all week and the only thing that seemed to settle my stomach was carbs, carbs and more carbs.  In addition, I had no interest in exercising so I was a big lump all week.   Plus, I ended up eating out a few times.  So ... I didn't track and I skipped my meeting.  I am back on track as of today and I think I will try to backtrack and enter the weekend into eTools.
> 
> Now for a Mommy Bragging Moment: We were at our State Regional Swim Meet this last weekend and my DD had personal bests in all 6 events including swimming a 50-yard freestyle in less than 30 seconds!  While she did not qualify for any individual events (she's 11 and the 11-12 cuts are brutal! She was only .6 secs away on her 50 free), she secured a spot on two relay teams for the State Championship next week .



Robin sorry you haven't been feeling well .  Glad to see you are getting back to being yourself agian .  

As for your DD  We are proud of her too!!!! Good luck next week at the State Championship!!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

Twingle said:


> Morning fellow WW buddies!  Sounds like eveyone is doing well
> 
> Wanted to share a NSV - I went shopping yesterday and purchased a size MEDIUM dress for the first time ever!  I totally didn't think it would fit, but the price was so good ($80 marked down to $16!) I had to try it on - and it fit!  Had to take pics of myself and send them to my girlfriends because I couldn't tell if it looked good or not - again, still struggling with that nasty inner voice sometimes - but they liked it so I purchased it.  Now, to convince my DH to take me dancing




Congratulations on you NSV!  Why not post those pictures here??!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

robinb said:


> Hi guys.  Sorry I have been AWOL.  I had a bad week last week.  My DD was at a swim meet 2 weekends ago and I must have picked up one of the various bugs there.  I was borderline nauseous all week and the only thing that seemed to settle my stomach was carbs, carbs and more carbs.  In addition, I had no interest in exercising so I was a big lump all week.   Plus, I ended up eating out a few times.  So ... I didn't track and I skipped my meeting.  I am back on track as of today and I think I will try to backtrack and enter the weekend into eTools.
> 
> Now for a Mommy Bragging Moment: We were at our State Regional Swim Meet this last weekend and my DD had personal bests in all 6 events including swimming a 50-yard freestyle in less than 30 seconds!  While she did not qualify for any individual events (she's 11 and the 11-12 cuts are brutal! She was only .6 secs away on her 50 free), she secured a spot on two relay teams for the State Championship next week .



Congratulations to your daughter, Robin.  Hope your feeling better


----------



## Sandi

Twingle said:


> Morning fellow WW buddies!  Sounds like eveyone is doing well
> 
> Wanted to share a NSV - I went shopping yesterday and purchased a size MEDIUM dress for the first time ever!



Congratulations.  I second Jessie -- we want photos!



robinb said:


> Hi guys.  Sorry I have been AWOL.  I had a bad week last week.  My DD was at a swim meet 2 weekends ago and I must have picked up one of the various bugs there.  I was borderline nauseous all week and the only thing that seemed to settle my stomach was carbs, carbs and more carbs.  In addition, I had no interest in exercising so I was a big lump all week.   Plus, I ended up eating out a few times.  So ... I didn't track and I skipped my meeting.  I am back on track as of today and I think I will try to backtrack and enter the weekend into eTools.
> 
> Now for a Mommy Bragging Moment: We were at our State Regional Swim Meet this last weekend and my DD had personal bests in all 6 events including swimming a 50-yard freestyle in less than 30 seconds!  While she did not qualify for any individual events (she's 11 and the 11-12 cuts are brutal! She was only .6 secs away on her 50 free), she secured a spot on two relay teams for the State Championship next week .



Sorry you weren't well.  We all knew something was off for you.  Hope you're recovered and I'm glad you're back on the bus.

Congratulations to your daughter.  Good luck at the state championships next week.



CdnBuzzFan said:


> Happy (late) Monday morning, everyone!  It's a long weekend in Ontario.  Our wintery getaway plans got canceled because of the weather where we were going to go so I'm stuck at home but still on track, thankfully.
> 
> Congrats on the above losses!  and Welcome to the new comers.  Hope everyone had a great weekend!



We got hit with that same weather pattern.  After the 50F degree weather and all our snow gone, we got 8-10 inches last night.  DD16 is all bummed because she has the day off for Presidents' day on what would have been a snow day for sure.  Good luck staying on track -- probably easier at home than on a getaway, eh?


----------



## wildfan1473

Hi everyone!  I joined WW online about a month ago, and it is going ok, but life sure has gotten in the way!  Between a death in the family that was out of town, going to Milwaukee for a business trip, and hurting my low back, it has been kind of hard to keep on top of things both with eating and exercising, but I am hoping to get back in gear.  My brother is getting married in Hawaii in July, so I have ALOT of motivation!   Despite all of the setbacks, I have lost 3 pounds in 4 weeks, so it can only get better from here


----------



## sjms71

wildfan1473 said:


> Hi everyone!  I joined WW online about a month ago, and it is going ok, but life sure has gotten in the way!  Between a death in the family that was out of town, going to Milwaukee for a business trip, and hurting my low back, it has been kind of hard to keep on top of things both with eating and exercising, but I am hoping to get back in gear.  My brother is getting married in Hawaii in July, so I have ALOT of motivation!   Despite all of the setbacks, I have lost 3 pounds in 4 weeks, so it can only get better from here



Hello!  Glad you found us, also I am sorry for the loss of your family member .  Good job on your weight loss so far.  Attending a wedding in Hawaii is a great motivator, DH and I were married in Hawaii so I know it will be a beautiful wedding.  Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## ski_mom

I have a question on figuring points:  I bought some store brand mozzarella cheese.  It's name is Light Low Moisture Part Skim Mozzarella and it's stats are:

Fat - 3g
Carbs - <1g
Protein - 7g
Fiber - 0g

My question is on the <1g part.  If I put in 0 grams, it comes up with 1 point per cheese stick, but if I put in 1 gram, it says 2 points.  So, I experimented and put in .5g (still 1 point).  It actually changed to 2 points at .9 grams of carbs.

I'd love to be able to count this as only one point, but I'm just not sure what the proper thing to do is.  I was thinking of counting the first one that I eat for the day as 2 points and then if I eat another one during the day just counting it as 1 point, but that seems kind of odd .

I've noticed other items having <1 gram of either fat, carbs, protein or fiber, so I figured this is something that I'm going to run into at times.

Thanks for any advice!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

Sandi said:


> We got hit with that same weather pattern.  After the 50F degree weather and all our snow gone, we got 8-10 inches last night.  DD16 is all bummed because she has the day off for Presidents' day on what would have been a snow day for sure.  Good luck staying on track -- probably easier at home than on a getaway, eh?



Well, I'm not sure.  We were going to visit my aunt and uncle who live about 2 1/2 hours from us.  Their property is at the top of a hill.  We were going to bring our crazy carpet and sled and spend the weekend enjoying their mountains of snow.  They actually eat pretty healthy so other then the date squares and the cheese cake that my aunt made, I likely would have been able to stay on track.  Plus all the exercise that I would get walking back up the hill would have helped as well.


----------



## sjms71

CdnBuzzFan said:


> Well, I'm not sure.  We were going to visit my aunt and uncle who live about 2 1/2 hours from us.  Their property is at the top of a hill.  We were going to bring our crazy carpet and sled and spend the weekend enjoying their mountains of snow.  They actually eat pretty healthy so other then the date squares and the cheese cake that my aunt made, I likely would have been able to stay on track.  Plus all the exercise that I would get walking back up the hill would have helped as well.





 Sorry you had to miss it Jess.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

sjms71 said:


> Sorry you had to miss it Jess.



I feel really bad for DS.  This was our third attempt and we were going for him.  There's not much chance for him to use his sled here in the city and he was really looking forward to it.  We'll try again over the march break but their snow will likely be gone by then.


----------



## Laurabearz

Monday monday... Holiday for us 

Hiya Robin! I'm new to the thread. Happy to hear about your Daughter and State Finals, sorry to hear about ya feeling icky. 

wildfan1473... Hawaii is great motivation!! 

CdnBuzzFan... bummer about the trip, esp no sledding :-( 

Well despite it being 30 degrees and drizzling I went out and did 2 miles today with my PRE C25K intervals of 30 sec jog 120 sec walk and did much better today than two days ago which makes me happy. My body is also not torn up like it was when I tried and do a fast 5K every time I walked, so taking it slow is the right thing for me 

Day One Week Two is good, but I am hungry and feel the urge to snack. Just had a large bowl of veggies, but I see a 1 point popcorn and some yogurt in my future! lol Oooh and a piece of cheese!!! 

Going grocery shopping this evening to stock up for the rest of the week. Gonna try FF Italian dressing as a marinade for chicken and a pork loin


----------



## Sandi

ski_mom said:


> I have a question on figuring points:  I bought some store brand mozzarella cheese.  It's name is Light Low Moisture Part Skim Mozzarella and it's stats are:
> 
> Fat - 3g
> Carbs - <1g
> Protein - 7g
> Fiber - 0g
> 
> My question is on the <1g part.  If I put in 0 grams, it comes up with 1 point per cheese stick, but if I put in 1 gram, it says 2 points.  So, I experimented and put in .5g (still 1 point).  It actually changed to 2 points at .9 grams of carbs.
> 
> I'd love to be able to count this as only one point, but I'm just not sure what the proper thing to do is.  I was thinking of counting the first one that I eat for the day as 2 points and then if I eat another one during the day just counting it as 1 point, but that seems kind of odd .
> 
> I've noticed other items having <1 gram of either fat, carbs, protein or fiber, so I figured this is something that I'm going to run into at times.
> 
> Thanks for any advice!



My WW leader said that if something says <1, you should count it as 1.  If it is zero, it's zero, but otherwise there is something and since you can't register anything less than 1 and still have it be "something," it gets to be 1.  It's a rip off, but it errs on the side of success.

Sorry to bear bad news.


----------



## sjms71

Sandi said:


> My WW leader said that if something says <1, you should count it as 1.  If it is zero, it's zero, but otherwise there is something and since you can't register anything less than 1 and still have it be "something," it gets to be 1.  It's a rip off, but it errs on the side of success.
> 
> Sorry to bear bad news.




That's what I do too up it to 1, better to be safe when counting points.


----------



## disbabyndaddy

Twingle said:


> Morning fellow WW buddies!  Sounds like eveyone is doing well
> 
> Wanted to share a NSV - I went shopping yesterday and purchased a size MEDIUM dress for the first time ever!  I totally didn't think it would fit, but the price was so good ($80 marked down to $16!) I had to try it on - and it fit!  Had to take pics of myself and send them to my girlfriends because I couldn't tell if it looked good or not - again, still struggling with that nasty inner voice sometimes - but they liked it so I purchased it.  Now, to convince my DH to take me dancing




CONGRATULATIONS!!! Super job -- keep it up!  I can't remember the last time I wore a medium *anything*.

My jeans are starting to feel a little looser, and I can hardly wait until I can buy a smaller size.  Good for you!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

Just last week we got a new mini bar at our meetings -- the Dark Chocolaty Cluster.  I bought a box _BEFORE _I tried them and dont really like them.  I think it's the dark chocolate.  I didn't really like the chocolate pretzel bar either.  How did the rest of you find them?  I was disappointed to hear that the red velvet mini bar was being discontinued but I had to stop buying them anyway because a box of 12 was only lasting me a couple of days!    I'll be really ticked if they stop selling the chocolate caramel mini bar.


----------



## Worfiedoodles

Reporting from tonight's weigh in -- down 2.8 for a total of 12.2 in 5 weeks! I made it to 10lbs and even sailed past! 

I am determined not to give up those lbs when I'm in Disney next week. I have 6 pt breakfasts planned, and I'm eating kids' meals for lunch. Limiting my indulgences to one carrot cake cookie, one Welsh Dragon, and a few other treats to be determined, but definitely not more than 1 per day. Also, hopefully the Half marathon will help me burn a ton of calories! 

Maria


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

Worfiedoodles said:


> Reporting from tonight's weigh in -- down 2.8 for a total of 12.2 in 5 weeks! I made it to 10lbs and even sailed past!
> 
> I am determined not to give up those lbs when I'm in Disney next week. I have 6 pt breakfasts planned, and I'm eating kids' meals for lunch. Limiting my indulgences to one carrot cake cookie, one Welsh Dragon, and a few other treats to be determined, but definitely not more than 1 per day. Also, hopefully the Half marathon will help me burn a ton of calories!
> 
> Maria



Way to go, Maria!    Congrats on the 10lbs+.  Have a blast at Disney.  Sounds like you have a plan in place which is great.  I hope it all works out for you.  What is a Welsh Dragon???


----------



## mrzrich

Way to go Losers!  You guys are amazing!


----------



## sjms71

Worfiedoodles said:


> Reporting from tonight's weigh in -- down 2.8 for a total of 12.2 in 5 weeks! I made it to 10lbs and even sailed past!
> 
> I am determined not to give up those lbs when I'm in Disney next week. I have 6 pt breakfasts planned, and I'm eating kids' meals for lunch. Limiting my indulgences to one carrot cake cookie, one Welsh Dragon, and a few other treats to be determined, but definitely not more than 1 per day. Also, hopefully the Half marathon will help me burn a ton of calories!
> 
> Maria



Way to go !! Wow, I have to say I am impressed with your disney food plan .  I will be there the following week and hope I can keep it together.


----------



## Julia M

Stopping by for a quick check in........

We stayed one night at the Bohemian hotel in Celebration, which was really cute....I wish we could have stayed longer. We ate at a nice restaurant (Boston type food) and I had the peel and eat shrimp (an appetizer for dinner. We moved to Saratoga SPrings and we ate at the Turf Club, Kona Cafe and T-Rex cafe. I feel like I made good choices. I also brought snacks, like those little 1 point cheeses (can't remember what they are called) to the Wide World of SPorts.

In case anyone is heading to Disney soon, here are the choices I thought were pretty good:

T-REx: I had the rotisserie chicken with roasted veggies and mashed potatoes. Took home half for dinner.

Kona Cafe: I had the crab caskes and a cup of soup for dinner (the Shrimp and Coconut Curry Soup)

Turf Club: Grilled Romaine Salad and a crab cake.

I also had a beer each night (usually light, or else a Hefeweizen)

I tracked all my food and my points and estimated them as well as I could,

I am hoping for a good weigh in on Satirday!

Julia


----------



## disbabyndaddy

Worfiedoodles said:


> Reporting from tonight's weigh in -- down 2.8 for a total of 12.2 in 5 weeks! I made it to 10lbs and even sailed past!
> 
> I am determined not to give up those lbs when I'm in Disney next week. I have 6 pt breakfasts planned, and I'm eating kids' meals for lunch. Limiting my indulgences to one carrot cake cookie, one Welsh Dragon, and a few other treats to be determined, but definitely not more than 1 per day. Also, hopefully the Half marathon will help me burn a ton of calories!
> 
> Maria




Congrats on the loss! I'm in week 5 now on WW too...though *I* not going to WDW next week.   BOO!  Please keep us posted on what you eat and how you do.  I'd love to know what folks eat at Disney while on WW.


----------



## Catira

Hi hoping to attend my first WW meeting tomorrow. What can I expect? I have heard great things in regards to the new points WW has. I have been extremely lazy lately and have gained back a couple of pounds. I need to loose about 15 pounds.


----------



## Sandi

CdnBuzzFan said:


> Just last week we got a new mini bar at our meetings -- the Dark Chocolaty Cluster.  I bought a box _BEFORE _I tried them and dont really like them.  I think it's the dark chocolate.  I didn't really like the chocolate pretzel bar either.  How did the rest of you find them?  I was disappointed to hear that the red velvet mini bar was being discontinued but I had to stop buying them anyway because a box of 12 was only lasting me a couple of days!    I'll be really ticked if they stop selling the chocolate caramel mini bar.



My favorite is the chocolate pretzel bar.  We have a dark chocolate turtle bar that is okay.  It sounds like the dark chocolate you have (maybe a different name in Canada vs US?).  I've gotten the chocolate mint one, too, but I don't like those.  They all serve a chocolate fix need and they aren't so good that I want more than one.  Not sure if that's good or bad.



Catira said:


> Hi hoping to attend my first WW meeting tomorrow. What can I expect? I have heard great things in regards to the new points WW has. I have been extremely lazy lately and have gained back a couple of pounds. I need to loose about 15 pounds.



Make sure you plan to stay for the tutorial for new members that will be held after your class.  The new Points Plus program is different from the old Points program.  If you ever did WW before, you really need to hear about the new program.  You cannot mix the two and be successful.  I really like the new program.  I did great the first few weeks on the new program -- it sort of jump started my weight loss.  Now, I'm back to the slow losing, but that is fine.  Slow and steady wins the race.


----------



## mackeysmom

Back from today's weigh-in and I am down 1.2 for a total of 15.6 .    I did not follow the Simply Filling Technique this week - I was on straight PointsPlus.

As I had mentioned, I will treat myself to a Pandora/Chamilia bracelet when I hit 25 pounds.  Today after my meeting I met a friend for lunch - while waiting for her to arrive I was in the jewelry store looking at the Chamilia beads.  The jeweler gave me a coupon - buy 3 beads and get the bracelet free.  The coupon is good until the end of March, so if I can lose 9 pounds by that time, I will save some money. 

Tried a great Pasta Fagioli recipe from skinnytaste.com last night - absolutely delicious.  I would recommend it to anybody. 

Hope everybody is having a good week.

- Laura


----------



## disbabyndaddy

mackeysmom said:


> As I had mentioned, I will treat myself to a Pandora/Chamilia bracelet when I hit 25 pounds.




I'm heading to DSW for some cute summer shoes.   Congratulations on the loss!


----------



## sjms71

mackeysmom said:


> Back from today's weigh-in and I am down 1.2 for a total of 15.6 .    I did not follow the Simply Filling Technique this week - I was on straight PointsPlus.
> 
> As I had mentioned, I will treat myself to a Pandora/Chamilia bracelet when I hit 25 pounds.  Today after my meeting I met a friend for lunch - while waiting for her to arrive I was in the jewelry store looking at the Chamilia beads.  The jeweler gave me a coupon - buy 3 beads and get the bracelet free.  The coupon is good until the end of March, so if I can lose 9 pounds by that time, I will save some money.
> 
> Tried a great Pasta Fagioli recipe from skinnytaste.com last night - absolutely delicious.  I would recommend it to anybody.
> 
> Hope everybody is having a good week.
> 
> - Laura



 Awesome Job Laura, keep up the great work and you'll be wearing your bracelet in no time . 



disbabyndaddy said:


> I'm heading to DSW for some cute summer shoes.   Congratulations on the loss!



Happy shopping!


----------



## Leitadala

Hello!

I'm on my third go-round with Weight Watchers (and hopefully my last!  as in, I don't want to gain it back this time) and I did a search for Weight Watchers in Disney World and found this thread... I can't believe that in the few years I've been a dis member I've never combed through the W.I.S.H. threads!  I want to get down at least 15 by my May trip and I don't want to have to loose lots of vacation weight when I get home... but unfortunately I've been on a plateau for the last 2 weeks since I started working out 5 times a week.  My leader assures me that it's normal and I should expect to see weight loss return in 4-6 weeks after begining an exercise routine... *fingers crossed*

Anyway, you all seem like a very supportive community and I really enjoy the Weight Watchers and Disney tips you have here!


----------



## sjms71

Leitadala said:


> Hello!
> 
> I'm on my third go-round with Weight Watchers (and hopefully my last!  as in, I don't want to gain it back this time) and I did a search for Weight Watchers in Disney World and found this thread... I can't believe that in the few years I've been a dis member I've never combed through the W.I.S.H. threads!  I want to get down at least 15 by my May trip and I don't want to have to loose lots of vacation weight when I get home... but unfortunately I've been on a plateau for the last 2 weeks since I started working out 5 times a week.  My leader assures me that it's normal and I should expect to see weight loss return in 4-6 weeks after begining an exercise routine... *fingers crossed*
> 
> Anyway, you all seem like a very supportive community and I really enjoy the Weight Watchers and Disney tips you have here!



WELCOME , hang in there with the plateau, have you tried eating some of your activity points?  If not you may need to fuel your body some more.  Good luck, we are here to help and support you so make sure you keep us posted on your progress.


----------



## Sandi

Stephanie, I love your new photo!  I've been so transfixed by your weight loss ticker (61 pounds is amazing), that I just noticed the photo change.  Looks like the kids had fun!


----------



## sjms71

Sandi said:


> Stephanie, I love your new photo!  I've been so transfixed by your weight loss ticker (61 pounds is amazing), that I just noticed the photo change.  Looks like the kids had fun!



Thanks sweetie! did it last night, it was from September.  My kids are just the best, they have such a great time when they go.  I swear they act like it's their first time every trip.  I am so happy we can provide these memories for them and we just get to enjoy each other as a family.  I know this is a loooooong time off but I said to DH just last night, that when our kids grow up and go to disney with their children they better invite us or I will never speak to them again, .


----------



## dthogue

Evening Everyone,

Its been busy in here the last week days - its great to see everyone posting.

So nice to see alot of new faces - WELCOME!!!

I haven't purchased any of the WW bars, but I do LOVE the Kellog's Fiber Plus Bars - if you haven't tried them, you might want to - my favorites are the chocolatey peanut butter and the caramel coconut fudge bars - YUMMY!

I had a bad binge attack Saturday and Sunday afternoons - I was home alone both days and I was bored, so I just started eating - boy I hate when I return to my old ways - the scaled jumped almost 2 pounds from Saturday morning to Monday morning.  Happy to report that I am back on track yesterday and today and the scale is moving back down, but boy am I mad at myself for allowing it to happen.  I worked so hard last week too!

Hope everyone has a wonderful evening!

Tammy


----------



## sjms71

dthogue said:


> Evening Everyone,
> 
> Its been busy in here the last week days - its great to see everyone posting.
> 
> So nice to see alot of new faces - WELCOME!!!
> 
> I haven't purchased any of the WW bars, but I do LOVE the Kellog's Fiber Plus Bars - if you haven't tried them, you might want to - my favorites are the chocolatey peanut butter and the caramel coconut fudge bars - YUMMY!
> 
> I had a bad binge attack Saturday and Sunday afternoons - I was home alone both days and I was bored, so I just started eating - boy I hate when I return to my old ways - the scaled jumped almost 2 pounds from Saturday morning to Monday morning.  Happy to report that I am back on track yesterday and today and the scale is moving back down, but boy am I mad at myself for allowing it to happen.  I worked so hard last week too!
> 
> Hope everyone has a wonderful evening!
> 
> Tammy



Hey Tammy, how many points are the the fiber plus bars?


----------



## dthogue

I wanted to share a recipe that is all the rage at our meeting - shared with us by a lady who has lost over 130 pounds in the last year!

One apple, any kind, with or without skin - chopped into pieces and put into a microwave bowl, sprinkle of cinnamon, and a little vanilla.  Top with 1/4 cup sf syrup - microwave about 3 minutes (longer if you want a softer apple). Top with ff cool whip.  Yummy - the only points is in the syrup - my syrup is 1 points plus for 1/4 cup or 0 points plus for 1/8 cup - check your NI.

You can also make it on the stove if you prefer.  I have also made it with bananas and strawberries on the stove - I only use 1/8 c syrup and heat til it carmelizes.

Tammy


----------



## cepmom

dthogue said:


> I wanted to share a recipe that is all the rage at our meeting - shared with us by a lady who has lost over 130 pounds in the last year!
> 
> One apple, any kind, with or without skin - chopped into pieces and put into a microwave bowl, sprinkle of cinnamon, and a little vanilla.  Top with 1/4 cup sf syrup - microwave about 3 minutes (longer if you want a softer apple). Top with ff cool whip.  Yummy - the only points is in the syrup - my syrup is 1 points plus for 1/4 cup or 0 points plus for 1/8 cup - check your NI.
> 
> You can also make it on the stove if you prefer.  I have also made it with bananas and strawberries on the stove - I only use 1/8 c syrup and heat til it carmelizes.
> 
> Tammy



sounds yummy! I've been doing that lately with an apple then crumble the new 3 pt Cinnamon Crumb bar on top.....sooooo good! But I may try this instead to lower the points.

On a related note with the FF cool whip, I know that 2 T is 0 PP, but I keep mine frozen and its hard to scoop out 2 Tablespoons. I decided to start weighing in on my food scale (9 grams is the serving size) and it's really a small amount! Ive definitely been putting much more than that in my SF hot cocoa, or on top on my baked apple and never counted points for it It's so eye opening when you start weighing things!


----------



## dis-happy

Is it just me?  Or does anyone else find those Jennifer Hudson WW commercials a bit grating?


----------



## Catira

Catira said:


> Hi hoping to attend my first WW meeting tomorrow. What can I expect? I have heard great things in regards to the new points WW has. I have been extremely lazy lately and have gained back a couple of pounds. I need to loose about 15 pounds.



Went to first meeting today I have so much to learn.  They have no points calculators and have no idea when they will get any. I tried to get my bestfriend to try WW and she did not seem interested. I know that most times a buddy system works wonders Would love to hear what otehr snacks you all eat and how many points they are. I am am big sweets person, and of course must have diet coke.


----------



## dis-happy

Catira said:


> Went to first meeting today I have so much to learn.  They have no points calculators and have no idea when they will get any. I tried to get my bestfriend to try WW and she did not seem interested. I know that most times a buddy system works wonders Would love to hear what otehr snacks you all eat and how many points they are. I am am big sweets person, and of course must have diet coke.



Swiss Miss Diet Hot Chocolate saves my life.  I drink a cup almost every night.  25 calories, 1 pt.


----------



## cepmom

Catira said:


> Went to first meeting today I have so much to learn.  They have no points calculators and have no idea when they will get any. I tried to get my bestfriend to try WW and she did not seem interested. I know that most times a buddy system works wonders Would love to hear what otehr snacks you all eat and how many points they are. I am am big sweets person, and of course must have diet coke.



yeah we've had a hard time with getting calculators in stock around here too. In the mean time, you can access a free calculator on the WW website. Also, if you have a smart phone you can download a calculator app for it to use too


----------



## sjms71

Catira said:


> Went to first meeting today I have so much to learn.  They have no points calculators and have no idea when they will get any. I tried to get my bestfriend to try WW and she did not seem interested. I know that most times a buddy system works wonders Would love to hear what otehr snacks you all eat and how many points they are. I am am big sweets person, and of course must have diet coke.



Woohoo, on going to your first meeting!!!  Do you have etools?  If so you can use the calculator there also if you have an iphone or android phone there are tons of ww apps.  

As for snacks I love my chocolate, chocolate chip vitatop muffin 3pt+.  Now that fruit is free I eat a lot more fruit for a snack.  I also buy the blue diamond 100 cal. pack of almonds (3pt+).  Sugar free black cherry jello(0pt+) is really good too.  Those are a few of my quick go to snacks.


----------



## Laurabearz

dthogue said:


> One apple, any kind, with or without skin - chopped into pieces and put into a microwave bowl, sprinkle of cinnamon, and a little vanilla.  Top with 1/4 cup sf syrup - microwave about 3 minutes (longer if you want a softer apple). Top with ff cool whip.  Yummy - the only points is in the syrup - my syrup is 1 points plus for 1/4 cup or 0 points plus for 1/8 cup - check your NI.
> Tammy


Sounds Yummy! Gonna try it as soon as I restock on apples!


cepmom said:


> It's so eye opening when you start weighing things!


I need to buy a scale. I am sure it will be an eye opener. I know just measuring stuff in a measuring cup was depressing 


Catira said:


> Went to first meeting today I have so much to learn.  They have no points calculators and have no idea when they will get any. I tried to get my bestfriend to try WW and she did not seem interested. I know that most times a buddy system works wonders Would love to hear what otehr snacks you all eat and how many points they are. I am am big sweets person, and of course must have diet coke.



I think that is just sad that they dont have point calculators for you. Seems to me that is the core of the program, and if they take your money they should give you the keys. 

Stayed on plan today. But I did calculate the points for a Shamrock shake (15 for those who care) so I think when I loose 15 lbs that will be my treat! lol


----------



## sjms71

Laurabearz said:


> But I did calculate the points for a Shamrock shake (15 for those who care) so I think when I loose 15 lbs that will be my treat! lol



 Holy Cow 15pts!


----------



## heimlichfan

Newbie...

In the middle of my second week of WW and down 4 pounds.  Decided to come here and join the conversation!

Chicago people... anyone figure out points for Portillo's yet?


----------



## disbabyndaddy

dis-happy said:


> Is it just me?  Or does anyone else find those Jennifer Hudson WW commercials a bit grating?



YES...my DH does.  Every time, he says, "Why does she sound so angry?? She just lost 70 pounds!"  Jennifer Hudson looks amazing and should be SO proud of her weight loss, but we're not fans of the ads.

But WW works -- we're all proof of that!


----------



## Sandi

heimlichfan said:


> Newbie...
> 
> In the middle of my second week of WW and down 4 pounds.  Decided to come here and join the conversation!
> 
> Chicago people... anyone figure out points for Portillo's yet?



Welcome aboard!  You've certainly started off well.


----------



## Good Ol Gal

had my WI today.  I was down 1.6 after having a birthday party this weekend!  Went the the chinese buffet, had ice cream, a cupcake, and chips and french onion dip!

Woo Hoo!  I am only 1.2lbs from 10, and .67 from my 5% goal!!   I hope I can make them both next week


----------



## brookelizabeth

Today I measured myself - and I've lost over 4 inches since Feb 4!  

I'm hoping for a good weigh-in on Friday, we leave for a two week trip to the World on Saturday!


----------



## Laurabearz

heimlichfan said:


> Newbie...
> 
> In the middle of my second week of WW and down 4 pounds.  Decided to come here and join the conversation!
> 
> Chicago people... anyone figure out points for Portillo's yet?



I too and in the middle of my second week and also down 4 lbs... And I live near brookfield zoo, and my husband works at Fermi... Welcome to the group!!



Good Ol Gal said:


> had my WI today.  I was down 1.6 after having a birthday party this weekend!  Went the the chinese buffet, had ice cream, a cupcake, and chips and french onion dip!
> 
> Woo Hoo!  I am only 1.2lbs from 10, and .67 from my 5% goal!!   I hope I can make them both next week



Keep up the great work!! You are doing something right!!


----------



## Mouse House Mama

Hey everyone! Congrats to all of you on this week's weight loss! I had a rough week. I know I didn't eat that well and drank pretty much no water and it showed. I gained .2lbs.  I know where I went wrong but I will admit that the children have been sick (my poor bubs!) and I have been awake more hours than normal. It is hard to manage your points sometimes when your day starts at 3am. I am going to try and focus better this week though. I have a goal and I will reach it. Eye on the prize! 
I do need to food shop and get some more fruit and make that 0 point veggie soup again. That soup seemed to really get me through when I wasn't sure what I wanted to eat. For those looking for a sweet treat that is satisfying Fiber One bars in chocolate are really good. They are 3 points and totally worth it. They are nice and chewy. 

Anyone have any super low point meals (like the 0 point cabbage soup) that are easy to make? I like it when I have something quick to grab. Well, I hope everyone has a great week. It sure was easier (and more fun) to put this weight on! Oh well, it will feel so great to get it off though.


----------



## robinb

dis-happy said:


> Is it just me?  Or does anyone else find those Jennifer Hudson WW commercials a bit grating?


I really hate to say it because it's really not a nice thing to say, but I kinda think she looks fat in her clingy dresses.  One one hand it's refreshing to see someone so curvy be the spokesperson for a weight loss company.  OTOH, it's disheartening to know that someone who is such a small size (she's a 2 or a 4 and you know she's wearing a spanx) can still look so big.  There!  I've said what I have been thinking for a long time.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

dthogue said:


> Evening Everyone,
> 
> Its been busy in here the last week days - its great to see everyone posting.
> 
> So nice to see alot of new faces - WELCOME!!!
> 
> I haven't purchased any of the WW bars, but I do LOVE the Kellog's Fiber Plus Bars - if you haven't tried them, you might want to - my favorites are the chocolatey peanut butter and the caramel coconut fudge bars - YUMMY!
> 
> I had a bad binge attack Saturday and Sunday afternoons - I was home alone both days and I was bored, so I just started eating - boy I hate when I return to my old ways - the scaled jumped almost 2 pounds from Saturday morning to Monday morning.  Happy to report that I am back on track yesterday and today and the scale is moving back down, but boy am I mad at myself for allowing it to happen.  I worked so hard last week too!
> 
> Hope everyone has a wonderful evening!
> 
> Tammy



Glad you're back on track Tammy!    I actually havent tried the Kellogs Bars because I just cant stand their commercials.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

dthogue said:


> I wanted to share a recipe that is all the rage at our meeting - shared with us by a lady who has lost over 130 pounds in the last year!
> 
> One apple, any kind, with or without skin - chopped into pieces and put into a microwave bowl, sprinkle of cinnamon, and a little vanilla.  Top with 1/4 cup sf syrup - microwave about 3 minutes (longer if you want a softer apple). Top with ff cool whip.  Yummy - the only points is in the syrup - my syrup is 1 points plus for 1/4 cup or 0 points plus for 1/8 cup - check your NI.
> 
> You can also make it on the stove if you prefer.  I have also made it with bananas and strawberries on the stove - I only use 1/8 c syrup and heat til it carmelizes.
> 
> Tammy



On the Points Plus Plan, I'm pretty sure you're going to have to count the apple since you've cooked it.


----------



## brookelizabeth

For quick, go-to, low-point meals I often do a Gorton's Tilapia Fillet.  I guess it does take 20 minutes to bake, but you just throw it on a pan and let it go.  Very easy.  2 points.  Very often I put frozen cauliflower florets along side it on the pan in the oven, with a teaspoon of olive oil drizzled over them and some season salt. 1 point.  3 points total, plus you get in at least 1 veggie serving (I usually eat a LOT at one sitting!) and an oil.

A quick snack I do a lot is an apple with a tablespoon of peanut butter, 3 points and very filling.

An egg white omelet (or egg beaters) with a bunch of veggies in it is always good too.

I hope that helps! 


As for the Jennifer Hudson commercials, we don't have TV, so I haven't seen them!  Strange that they are annoying even to members though....that can't be good for sales!


----------



## DisneyMOM09

Good Morning!! Today is weigh in day for me.... down 1.6 lbs! I didn't do as well as I should have as far as eating(had pizza and buffalo wild wings this weekend) so I was pleasantly surprised to see such a great loss on the scale this morning. This is the second week I have eaten almost all of my weeklies(not really on purpose, just worked out that way), and exercised and had a good loss, so I guess that is what is working for my body right now. I am only .6lbs away from 10lbs gone!!! I can't wait for next week!!! We are 20 days away from our disney vacation, and my goal was to have lost 15lbs by that time, not sure if I'll make it, but I am going to do the best I can!!!

Hope everyone with weigh ins today sees great success!


----------



## sjms71

brookelizabeth said:


> For quick, go-to, low-point meals I often do a Gorton's Tilapia Fillet.  I guess it does take 20 minutes to bake, but you just throw it on a pan and let it go.  Very easy.  2 points.  Very often I put frozen cauliflower florets along side it on the pan in the oven, with a teaspoon of olive oil drizzled over them and some season salt. 1 point.  3 points total, plus you get in at least 1 veggie serving (I usually eat a LOT at one sitting!) and an oil.
> 
> A quick snack I do a lot is an apple with a tablespoon of peanut butter, 3 points and very filling.
> 
> An egg white omelet (or egg beaters) with a bunch of veggies in it is always good too.
> 
> I hope that helps!
> 
> 
> As for the Jennifer Hudson commercials, we don't have TV, so I haven't seen them!  Strange that they are annoying even to members though....that can't be good for sales!



OMG Brook, I just read the first post to your PTR, I LOVE IT!!!!! Very, very cute and creative.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

dis-happy said:


> Is it just me?  Or does anyone else find those Jennifer Hudson WW commercials a bit grating?



I really dont like it when she sings those annoying sounds.  My DH cant stand them and turns the channel when she appears.  




cepmom said:


> yeah we've had a hard time with getting calculators in stock around here too. In the mean time, you can access a free calculator on the WW website. Also, if you have a smart phone you can download a calculator app for it to use too



We're out of them here too.  It doesn't make sense to me that they would have ordered so little of the product that their new members will need to be successful. 





Good Ol Gal said:


> had my WI today.  I was down 1.6 after having a birthday party this weekend!  Went the the chinese buffet, had ice cream, a cupcake, and chips and french onion dip!
> 
> Woo Hoo!  I am only 1.2lbs from 10, and .67 from my 5% goal!!   I hope I can make them both next week



Well done!    Good luck on reaching your goal.!



brookelizabeth said:


> Today I measured myself - and I've lost over 4 inches since Feb 4!
> 
> I'm hoping for a good weigh-in on Friday, we leave for a two week trip to the World on Saturday!



Congratulations!  I've always regretted not taking any measurements during my weight loss journey.  Have a great Disney vacation!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

My weigh in is today!    I've stuck to the progam like glue this week, however, this morning, I'm exactly the same as I was last Wednesday morning.  I was hoping to be down since I behaved myself so well and have about 5 WPA points left over.  Oh, well...we'll see what happens.  I'll post when I return.  Good luck to everyone else weighing in today.


----------



## sjms71

DisneyMOM09 said:


> Good Morning!! Today is weigh in day for me.... down 1.6 lbs! I didn't do as well as I should have as far as eating(had pizza and buffalo wild wings this weekend) so I was pleasantly surprised to see such a great loss on the scale this morning. This is the second week I have eaten almost all of my weeklies(not really on purpose, just worked out that way), and exercised and had a good loss, so I guess that is what is working for my body right now. I am only .6lbs away from 10lbs gone!!! I can't wait for next week!!! We are 20 days away from our disney vacation, and my goal was to have lost 15lbs by that time, not sure if I'll make it, but I am going to do the best I can!!!
> 
> Hope everyone with weigh ins today sees great success!



1.6 is GREAT!!!  , I think sometimes you need to eat like that (within your points of course).  This week I have what I would say is the best Food week I've had in a while.  Over the weekend I did so good, I stayed within my dailies, which I never do I always go into my weekly and usually it's with pizza, a burger, maybe some ice cream.  Well, I was so good last weekend and have continued to stay within my points and the scale isn't moving at all so far this week .  I really hope something happens before my weigh in tomorrow.


----------



## brookelizabeth

sjms71 said:


> OMG Brook, I just read the first post to your PTR, I LOVE IT!!!!! Very, very cute and creative.



Thank you!   I asked my DH "How should I start my PTR?" and he said, "Once upon a time...." and it totally snowballed from there!  LOL!


----------



## sjms71

CdnBuzzFan said:


> My weigh in is today!    I've stuck to the progam like glue this week, however, this morning, I'm exactly the same as I was last Wednesday morning.  I was hoping to be down since I behaved myself so well and have about 5 WPA points left over.  Oh, well...we'll see what happens.  I'll post when I return.  Good luck to everyone else weighing in today.



OMG Jess, I just posted the same thing stuck to it like glue also.  Hope you have a good weigh in.


----------



## brookelizabeth

sjms71 said:


> 1.6 is GREAT!!!  , I think sometimes you need to eat like that (within your points of course).  This week I have what I would say is the best Food week I've had in a while.  Over the weekend I did so good, I stayed within my dailies, which I never do I always go into my weekly and usually it's with pizza, a burger, maybe some ice cream.  Well, I was so good last weekend and have continued to stay within my points and the scale isn't moving at all so far this week .  I really hope something happens before my weigh in tomorrow.



That is exactly what happened to me too.  One week I didn't really indulge at ALL and the scale barely moved.  I think my body needs some higher point days to kick up the metabolism....I certainly don't mind.


----------



## sjms71

brookelizabeth said:


> That is exactly what happened to me too.  One week I didn't really indulge at ALL and the scale barely moved.  I think my body needs some higher point days to kick up the metabolism....I certainly don't mind.



Yes, thank you, I was looking for the right word, indulge.  I usually do somewhat on the weekends but within points.  This week I didn't not one bite and nothing.  The scale hasn't moved an ounce.  Plus I become obssesive and when I don't see it move I workout more and to see nothing so far is just frustrating.


----------



## shinysparklybubbles

I think she's very "thick" looking. Not lumpy and fat like me, but kind of like a brick of velveta cheese, if that makes any sense. I find it hard to beileve she is a 2 or 4. A few of my friends are 2's and they are little bitty things!


----------



## sjms71

brookelizabeth said:


> Thank you!   I asked my DH "How should I start my PTR?" and he said, "Once upon a time...." and it totally snowballed from there!  LOL!



Ok, now I am mesmerized by your PTR and all your pictures!!  Your son is so adorable.  Have a great time.  We will be overlapping our two weeks.  We will be arriving on 3/5-3/19 staying POR and then CBR.


----------



## Worfiedoodles

CdnBuzzFan said:


> Way to go, Maria!    Congrats on the 10lbs+.  Have a blast at Disney.  Sounds like you have a plan in place which is great.  I hope it all works out for you.  What is a Welsh Dragon???



A Welsh Dragon is an adult beverage, I can't tell you what's in it, but I can tell you it's yummy! I had my first one after this year's WDW Half at the Rose & Crown in Epcot. 



sjms71 said:


> Way to go !! Wow, I have to say I am impressed with your disney food plan .  I will be there the following week and hope I can keep it together.



I think it's a pretty easy plan to stick to -- I'm having 18 Rabbits Granola Bars and a piece of fruit for breakfast. This is a treat for me, because you can't buy them locally. I get them at the airport before I fly out, so I already have a vacation splurge for a 6 pt breakfast. Having a kids' meal at lunch will be easy -- they have them everywhere, and I don't have ADRs at lunch (actually, I only have 1 for dinner, I think). The cast member won't know I'm ordering for me, and this is a way to make sure I get fruit/veggie with my meal. Since this is a solo trip, I don't have to eat a real "meal" at any time. I can make my own, just having whatever appeals to me. I do plan to have dinner in the Parks, Sunday, Monday and Tuesday, but I think I can find CS options that will be ok -- and if I can't I'll just eat until I'm comfortable, not miserable. Saturday night I'll have the pasta special they have before a race, and Friday night is California Grill. I'm bringing a small tub of fresh dates to snack on if I get really hungry at night, but I plan to not be in my room very much. I will be busy riding rides and seeing shows, and I just think eating will be less of an event and more of a fuel situation. 



Julia M said:


> In case anyone is heading to Disney soon, here are the choices I thought were pretty good:
> 
> T-REx: I had the rotisserie chicken with roasted veggies and mashed potatoes. Took home half for dinner.
> 
> Kona Cafe: I had the crab caskes and a cup of soup for dinner (the Shrimp and Coconut Curry Soup)
> 
> Turf Club: Grilled Romaine Salad and a crab cake.
> 
> Julia



These all sound good, I love the idea of soup to round out my meal 



disbabyndaddy said:


> Congrats on the loss! I'm in week 5 now on WW too...though *I* not going to WDW next week.   BOO!  Please keep us posted on what you eat and how you do.  I'd love to know what folks eat at Disney while on WW.



I'll try to keep track and post a report. It will be interesting how much I deviate from my plan. 



dthogue said:


> I had a bad binge attack Saturday and Sunday afternoons - I was home alone both days and I was bored, so I just started eating - boy I hate when I return to my old ways - the scaled jumped almost 2 pounds from Saturday morning to Monday morning.  Happy to report that I am back on track yesterday and today and the scale is moving back down, but boy am I mad at myself for allowing it to happen.  I worked so hard last week too!
> 
> Tammy



I think weekends are really tough, especially if I find myself alone for awhile. One thing I've started doing is treating them more like a weekday -- going ahead and pointing out what I plan to eat and recording it. It helps me stay on track to see what the plan is...



sjms71 said:


> Yes, thank you, I was looking for the right word, indulge.  I usually do somewhat on the weekends but within points.  This week I didn't not one bite and nothing.  The scale hasn't moved an ounce.  Plus I become obssesive and when I don't see it move I workout more and to see nothing so far is just frustrating.



If you are in a "reshaping" phase, you could be losing inches but not pounds. Just a thought...

Ok, this was probably my last check in before I leave for WDW Friday morning. Wish my luck staying on track, and I will let you know the damage  , I have to weigh in almost as soon as I return...

Maria


----------



## sjms71

Worfiedoodles said:


> Ok, this was probably my last check in before I leave for WDW Friday morning. Wish my luck staying on track, and I will let you know the damage  , I have to weigh in almost as soon as I return...
> 
> Maria



Ok, Maria have a magical time , good luck and Run Girl .


----------



## Belle5

Just joined WW on-line and DH is doing it with me.  Our son is getting married at the end of the summer= big motivation!


----------



## k_null81

Sandi said:


> Wow, 4.2 at this point in your journey is amazing.  Congratulations.  Keep doing what you're doing.  Can you share any secrets?!  I'd love to see a week like you just had.



Sorry it took so long to reply.  I attempted to reply yesterday and went to preview my post and some how must of hit the right combo of keys and X out of the Disboards some how!  So let me try this again! 

Not sure I have any secrets really or not but I believe a big portion of my 3lbs weight gain the week before the 4.2 loss was sodium and my really poor food choices the night before weigh in which had the sodium.  I also only worked out 3 days that week and I normally get in 4-5 days a week.  I also think in general that week I wasn't watching as closely as normal.  So after my horrific weight gain I told myself that I was going to lose that 3lbs plus 1...or that's what I was hoping for.  So that week I ended up working out 6 days and I increased my water in take.  I typically drink at least 68oz a day at work.  Last week I was probably getting 90+ a day last week.  I also wasn't eating/snacking past probably past 7 last week.  Not sure if the not eating past a certain time had anything to do with it though really.  

I'm honestly not sure if I would of lost that much weight in a normal week.  Like I said I believe most of it was water weight.  I don't lose like that normally at all.  And now that I'm closer to goal the harder it is getting that is for sure.

I think I wouldn't probably lose at all really if I didn't work out.  I'm horrible on the weekends with tracking and I typically eat what I want in moderation and call my weekly points and activity points gone because of the weekends.  So M-F I stay within my points typically.  Ever so often I may have a bad day during the week. 

Well I hope everyone is have a good week so far!  Looks like we have a lot of new people posting on this thread these days.


----------



## dthogue

sjms71 said:


> Hey Tammy, how many points are the the fiber plus bars?



They are 3 pp each - sorry I forgot this isn't the WW message where we aren't "allowed" to post pps 

Tammy


----------



## dthogue

cepmom said:


> sounds yummy! I've been doing that lately with an apple then crumble the new 3 pt Cinnamon Crumb bar on top.....sooooo good! But I may try this instead to lower the points.
> 
> On a related note with the FF cool whip, I know that 2 T is 0 PP, but I keep mine frozen and its hard to scoop out 2 Tablespoons. I decided to start weighing in on my food scale (9 grams is the serving size) and it's really a small amount! Ive definitely been putting much more than that in my SF hot cocoa, or on top on my baked apple and never counted points for it It's so eye opening when you start weighing things!



That sounds yummy too.  I use FF cool whip all the time, I know I use too much, but I don't count the points either, guess as long as I am losing, I won't count them yet .  Did you know that Pampered chef has a scoop that measures out 1tbsp and 2 tbsp??  They are great for measuring these type of things - I use my for peanut butter especially.

Tammy


----------



## dthogue

Catira said:


> Went to first meeting today I have so much to learn.  They have no points calculators and have no idea when they will get any. I tried to get my bestfriend to try WW and she did not seem interested. I know that most times a buddy system works wonders Would love to hear what otehr snacks you all eat and how many points they are. I am am big sweets person, and of course must have diet coke.



Welcome Catira - I know its frustrating about the points calculator - it will be harder to shop without it.  Hopefully they will be available soon.  Sorry your friend didn't join with you, maybe once she sees how successful you are on the prgram, she will change her mind - in the meantime, we can all be your buddies.

tammy


----------



## dthogue

sjms71 said:


> Woohoo, on going to your first meeting!!!  Do you have etools?  If so you can use the calculator there also if you have an iphone or android phone there are tons of ww apps.
> 
> As for snacks I love my chocolate, chocolate chip vitatop muffin 3pt+.  Now that fruit is free I eat a lot more fruit for a snack.  I also buy the blue diamond 100 cal. pack of almonds (3pt+).  Sugar free black cherry jello(0pt+) is really good too.  Those are a few of my quick go to snacks.



Stephanie - did you see the Hungry Girl special on the 24 pack of chocolate vitatops???  I think it was a chocolate variety pack of 24 for $29.00 w/ free shipping?  I am trying to decide if I should buy it - I LOVE chocolate!

Tammy


----------



## dthogue

Laurabearz said:


> Sounds Yummy! Gonna try it as soon as I restock on apples!
> 
> I need to buy a scale. I am sure it will be an eye opener. I know just measuring stuff in a measuring cup was depressing
> 
> 
> I think that is just sad that they dont have point calculators for you. Seems to me that is the core of the program, and if they take your money they should give you the keys.
> 
> Stayed on plan today. But I did calculate the points for a Shamrock shake (15 for those who care) so I think when I loose 15 lbs that will be my treat! lol



 I love Shamrock Shakes, but 15 points on my goodness!

Tammy


----------



## Sandi

k_null81 said:


> Sorry it took so long to reply.  I attempted to reply yesterday and went to preview my post and some how must of hit the right combo of keys and X out of the Disboards some how!  So let me try this again!
> 
> Not sure I have any secrets really or not but I believe a big portion of my 3lbs weight gain the week before the 4.2 loss was sodium and my really poor food choices the night before weigh in which had the sodium.  I also only worked out 3 days that week and I normally get in 4-5 days a week.  I also think in general that week I wasn't watching as closely as normal.  So after my horrific weight gain I told myself that I was going to lose that 3lbs plus 1...or that's what I was hoping for.  So that week I ended up working out 6 days and I increased my water in take.  I typically drink at least 68oz a day at work.  Last week I was probably getting 90+ a day last week.  I also wasn't eating/snacking past probably past 7 last week.  Not sure if the not eating past a certain time had anything to do with it though really.
> 
> I'm honestly not sure if I would of lost that much weight in a normal week.  Like I said I believe most of it was water weight.  I don't lose like that normally at all.  And now that I'm closer to goal the harder it is getting that is for sure.
> 
> I think I wouldn't probably lose at all really if I didn't work out.  I'm horrible on the weekends with tracking and I typically eat what I want in moderation and call my weekly points and activity points gone because of the weekends.  So M-F I stay within my points typically.  Ever so often I may have a bad day during the week.
> 
> Well I hope everyone is have a good week so far!  Looks like we have a lot of new people posting on this thread these days.



I appreciate your taking the time to respond.  I know working out is key to my having good results inches-wise, but sometimes I am so hungry from working out that I eat more (still within the acceptable points) and have little gains.  It's frustrating.

I had my WI today and was up 0.8 pounds.  I have been playing with this same couple of pounds for 6 weeks.  It is very disheartening.  The meeting theme was portion control and I think I'm just going to have to measure everything this week so that I can honestly say next week that I am doing everything right.  I think the "measuring by looking" may be the culprit.

Our Leader's quote of the day was:  "If you kinda follow plan, you'll kinda succeed.  If you really follow plan, you'll really succeed."  So, I'm going to "really" follow plan this week.


----------



## Sandi

Worfiedoodles said:


> Ok, this was probably my last check in before I leave for WDW Friday morning. Wish my luck staying on track, and I will let you know the damage  , I have to weigh in almost as soon as I return...
> 
> Maria



So jealous Maria!  We head to WDW in 6 more Fridays.  Good luck on your trip, but make sure to have fun.  You'll be getting lots of exercise, so be sure to count that, too.  We all look forward to your checking in when you return.


----------



## sjms71

dthogue said:


> They are 3 pp each - sorry I forgot this isn't the WW message where we aren't "allowed" to post pps
> 
> Tammy



Thanks Tammy, that's pretty good.  I use to keep a lot of the bars just for a quicky if I needed it.  But ever since WW went to pts+ the bars I bought went up to like 5pts so decided it wasn't worth it




dthogue said:


> Stephanie - did you see the Hungry Girl special on the 24 pack of chocolate vitatops???  I think it was a chocolate variety pack of 24 for $29.00 w/ free shipping?  I am trying to decide if I should buy it - I LOVE chocolate!
> 
> Tammy



I got an email on this and was looking at it myself.  I buy mine at Costco.  They only sell the deep chocolate and they are $9.99 for 12.  So, that is pretty good.  I also buy Better n peanut butter (2pts) and spread that on my heated deep chocolate vitatop and some ff whip cream.  Yum, the entire thing is 5pts but worth it to me.


----------



## sjms71

Sandi said:


> I had my WI today and was up 0.8 pounds.  I have been playing with this same couple of pounds for 6 weeks.  It is very disheartening.  The meeting theme was portion control and I think I'm just going to have to measure everything this week so that I can honestly say next week that I am doing everything right.  I think the "measuring by looking" may be the culprit.
> 
> Our Leader's quote of the day was:  "If you kinda follow plan, you'll kinda succeed.  If you really follow plan, you'll really succeed."  So, I'm going to "really" follow plan this week.



hang in there Sandi, it will come off, we are down to the nitty gritty and those are always the hardest.  I think you are right that "eyeing" things sometimes can get you into trouble.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

Well, I'm back and I'm down 0.6!       I'll take it!  I would have obviously preferred more, but that makes 4 pounds in two weeks and that feels wonderful to me especially with the way things have been going lately.

We havent been posting menus lately so I thought I'd let you know what my day is going to be like today...

*Breakfast:*  (6pts)
Branflakes and milk and vitimans
I always eat light on Wednesday mornings because its _Weigh In Day! _ 

*Lunch:* (7pts)
Milk, Sole fillet, Salsa stir fry  (1 green pepper, 2 onions, 1 zucchini, 2T soy sauce, 1/2C salsa) I have stir fry leftovers for tomorrow.
Vegetarian Chili (1 cup)  Here's the recipe if you would like to have a look at that:  http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/Insanely-Easy-Vegetarian-Chili/Detail.aspx 
Strawberries

Lunch took a while to make with all that peeling, chopping and cooking so I snacked on grapes while I was making it.  I was hungry!


*Supper:* (11pts)
Oktoberfest sausage, white rice, veggies, grilled zucchini with olive oil and basil.


That leaves me with 5 Daily points leftover so hopefully, I wont have to dip into my WPA points today.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

Oh, I'm aching to return to Disney!!  Reading about all your upcoming trips is really putting me in the mood to go back.  I hope you all have a wonderful time and please post pictures when you come back to us!


----------



## MinnieTink

Hey everyone! This thread is great! It's great to share in others triumphs and also know many share the same frustrations...  

Anyway, weighed in today, down 4.4 lbs! Much better than last week's gain! So my total is now down 11.8 in about a month. 

Also thanks to whomever posted a link to skinny taste dot com. Great recipe ideas!

Good luck this week everyone!


----------



## Sandi

CdnBuzzFan said:


> Well, I'm back and I'm down 0.6!       I'll take it!  I would have obviously preferred more, but that makes 4 pounds in two weeks and that feels wonderful to me especially with the way things have been going lately.



Yea Jess!  Congratulations.  You should feel wonderful.



MinnieTink said:


> Hey everyone! This thread is great! It's great to share in others triumphs and also know many share the same frustrations...
> 
> Anyway, weighed in today, down 4.4 lbs! Much better than last week's gain! So my total is now down 11.8 in about a month.



Wow, 4.4 is amazing.  Congratulations.



sjms71 said:


> hang in there Sandi, it will come off, we are down to the nitty gritty and those are always the hardest.  I think you are right that "eyeing" things sometimes can get you into trouble.



Thanks Stephanie.  I needed that hug.  I'm back on the horse.


----------



## sjms71

MinnieTink said:


> Hey everyone! This thread is great! It's great to share in others triumphs and also know many share the same frustrations...
> 
> Anyway, weighed in today, down 4.4 lbs! Much better than last week's gain! So my total is now down 11.8 in about a month.
> 
> Also thanks to whomever posted a link to skinny taste dot com. Great recipe ideas!
> 
> Good luck this week everyone!



Awesome Job .  I love skinnytaste!


----------



## brookelizabeth

sjms71 said:


> Ok, now I am mesmerized by your PTR and all your pictures!!  Your son is so adorable.  Have a great time.  We will be overlapping our two weeks.  We will be arriving on 3/5-3/19 staying POR and then CBR.



Oh, thank you!  Very sweet. 

Maybe our paths will cross!  If you spot a red head toddler with a brown stroller it just might be us!

I have got to check out this skinnytaste.com site - our regular routine of meals is getting a bit boring.


----------



## MickeyMom82

Hello all!  
I joined Weight Watchers in Oct. 08. Had great success. I lost 70lbs in 7 months and became a lifetime member.

 I somehow thought I knew it all and stopped going to meetings. I have since gained 20lbs! 

So I have rejoined (online) and am now trying to get back on track!  I love this thread. It helps to read about what others are doing to stay on track.  I am hoping to be back to my goal weight before my next Disney trip in August.


----------



## sjms71

MickeyMom82 said:


> Hello all!
> I joined Weight Watchers in Oct. 08. Had great success. I lost 70lbs in 7 months and became a lifetime member.
> 
> I somehow thought I knew it all and stopped going to meetings. I have since gained 20lbs!
> 
> So I have rejoined (online) and am now trying to get back on track!  I love this thread. It helps to read about what others are doing to stay on track.  I am hoping to be back to my goal weight before my next Disney trip in August.



Welcome!  70lbs in 7 months, WoW, congrats on that.  Glad to see you are getting back on track.  Good luck.


----------



## disbabyndaddy

Belle5 said:


> Just joined WW on-line and DH is doing it with me.  Our son is getting married at the end of the summer= big motivation!



I'm in my fifth week of WW online and going well -- really enjoy it.  I asked my DH if he'd like to join, and we're curious -- I know it depends on weight, but in general, how many points a day to men get?


----------



## sjms71

CdnBuzzFan said:


> Well, I'm back and I'm down 0.6!       I'll take it!  I would have obviously preferred more, but that makes 4 pounds in two weeks and that feels wonderful to me especially with the way things have been going lately.
> 
> We havent been posting menus lately so I thought I'd let you know what my day is going to be like today...
> 
> *Breakfast:*  (6pts)
> Branflakes and milk and vitimans
> I always eat light on Wednesday mornings because its _Weigh In Day! _
> 
> *Lunch:* (7pts)
> Milk, Sole fillet, Salsa stir fry  (1 green pepper, 2 onions, 1 zucchini, 2T soy sauce, 1/2C salsa) I have stir fry leftovers for tomorrow.
> Vegetarian Chili (1 cup)  Here's the recipe if you would like to have a look at that:  http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/Insanely-Easy-Vegetarian-Chili/Detail.aspx
> Strawberries
> 
> Lunch took a while to make with all that peeling, chopping and cooking so I snacked on grapes while I was making it.  I was hungry!
> 
> 
> *Supper:* (11pts)
> Oktoberfest sausage, white rice, veggies, grilled zucchini with olive oil and basil.
> 
> 
> That leaves me with 5 Daily points leftover so hopefully, I wont have to dip into my WPA points today.



Great Job Jess!   Your salsa stir fry sounds yummy!


----------



## brookelizabeth

I'll share my menu from today:

Fruit, yogurt & Fiber One - 4 pps

4 piece chicken nuggets, apple slices, diet coke - 5 pps
1/2 small shamrock shake  - 6 pps (and worth every single sip!)

ww string cheese - 1 pps

pasta w/ turkey meatballs - 10 pps
1 slice ww wheat bread - 1 pps
1 c spinach - 0 pps

2 points left....I'm all thrown off in getting my Healthy Guidelines in because we were running around today (hence the McD's lunch).

ETA - made probably a bad choice for those last 2 pps, but chose a piece of chocolate!  It's rare that I crave it, so I went for it!


----------



## kjs1976

brookelizabeth - thanks for the shamrock shake points post! These are DH and my favs! I was wondering the point value....good for you to only sticking to 1/2 of a SMALL! If I decide to go over into my PTSplus, I will be doing it for one of these!


----------



## dthogue

CdnBuzzFan said:


> On the Points Plus Plan, I'm pretty sure you're going to have to count the apple since you've cooked it.



From everything that I have read, you don't have to count points if you cook fruit!!!

Tammy


----------



## mrzrich

Back from WI Down 0.6 tonight! I'll gladly take it!


----------



## Sandi

dthogue said:


> From everything that I have read, you don't have to count points if you cook fruit!!!
> 
> Tammy



The online Points Tracker says "apple, cooked, no skin" is 2 points for a cup.  My Leader said that cooked fruit is not zero, so wherever possible stick to raw fruit. 

Jess is a real WW person (works for WW) so she gives us a lot of inside scoop.


----------



## Sandi

mrzrich said:


> Back from WI Down 0.6 tonight! I'll gladly take it!



Excellent work.  Congratulations.


----------



## cepmom

Sandi said:


> The online Points Tracker says "apple, cooked, no skin" is 2 points for a cup.  My Leader said that cooked fruit is not zero, so wherever possible stick to raw fruit.
> 
> Jess is a real WW person (works for WW) so she gives us a lot of inside scoop.



there appears to be some differing opinions on points for fruit in recipes etc. I work for WW too and I checked with a leader last week while working about this and she said no points. Another leader gave me the recipe for cooked apple with 3 pt bar and she said only 3 PPV for the whole thing.

Going to a meeting tomorrow and  will ask the leader there. I have not been counting points for it.

ETA: just checked our staff site and it says if you cook fruit, boil it, microwave it etc you still count as zero, as long as you don't add any foods with PPV to it. The way I look at it, is if I microwave an apple and eat a 3 pt bar on the side, its only 3 PPV for the 3 pt bar right? Just because I crumble the bar on top of the cooked apple doesn't change anything except that I am eating them mixed together rather than separately. So I am going to not count it! 

I think this more refers to say banana bread or apple muffins where the food is a part of a recipe not two things mixed together. But in reality it's only 1 point so it probably wont make a huge difference either way


----------



## MinnieTink

Just wanted to come by and say that I tried my first skinnytaste.com recipe today and it was awesome! I tried out the "Pernil" aka Puerto Rican pork inthe slow cooker. It was enjoyed by everyone, except if course DS4 who doesn't stray from the few food items he likes. (where did he come from?!) Anyway it really was delicious!


----------



## sjms71

mrzrich said:


> Back from WI Down 0.6 tonight! I'll gladly take it!



 Good Work!!



MinnieTink said:


> Just wanted to come by and say that I tried my first skinnytaste.com recipe today and it was awesome! I tried out the "Pernil" aka Puerto Rican pork inthe slow cooker. It was enjoyed by everyone, except if course DS4 who doesn't stray from the few food items he likes. (where did he come from?!) Anyway it really was delicious!



Awesome, sounds good! Those dang kids why do they think hotdogs and mac and cheese is a food group .


----------



## Mouse House Mama

Today is going to be a hard day. I have to go food shopping and I will not have time until tomorrow. Hopefully I can muddle through without any cheating.


----------



## calena

Hi all - I'm doing weight watchers too and really like the Points Plus. I love the freedom of eating fruit. It keeps me from feeling deprived. I used to snack on fibre one bars. Now I opt for an apple, banana or orange instead - or strawberries, blueberries.... you get my drift - and I feel healthier. 
I've been OP since January 5 and have lost 12.5 lbs so I am pretty happy. The sad part is those 12. 5 lbs are ones I put on over the last year so basically I am back to 2009 weight. But I am not going to get down about that, just keep losing. My goal is 45 lbs, and I am in this for the LOOOOONG haul. I feel like I am eating healthier with more veggies and fruits and I can keep that up. Serving size has been MAJOR for me in the past and now I do measure. 
I was reading a few posts and I too find I do better if I allow myself an indulge day on the weekend and a few days in the week when I go over my points by about 4 points a day. It makes my body feel like I am not dieting I think. I find I lose better and feel better when I use weekly points. My first few weeks I was so paranoid about losing weight I did not use any weekly points. 
Good luck all!


----------



## sjms71

Mouse House Mama said:


> Today is going to be a hard day. I have to go food shopping and I will not have time until tomorrow. Hopefully I can muddle through without any cheating.



Hang in there, you can make it through the day 



calena said:


> Hi all - I'm doing weight watchers too and really like the Points Plus. I love the freedom of eating fruit. It keeps me from feeling deprived. I used to snack on fibre one bars. Now I opt for an apple, banana or orange instead - or strawberries, blueberries.... you get my drift - and I feel healthier.
> I've been OP since January 5 and have lost 12.5 lbs so I am pretty happy. The sad part is those 12. 5 lbs are ones I put on over the last year so basically I am back to 2009 weight. But I am not going to get down about that, just keep losing. My goal is 45 lbs, and I am in this for the LOOOOONG haul. I feel like I am eating healthier with more veggies and fruits and I can keep that up. Serving size has been MAJOR for me in the past and now I do measure.
> I was reading a few posts and I too find I do better if I allow myself an indulge day on the weekend and a few days in the week when I go over my points by about 4 points a day. It makes my body feel like I am not dieting I think. I find I lose better and feel better when I use weekly points. My first few weeks I was so paranoid about losing weight I did not use any weekly points.
> Good luck all!



Welcome!  Great Job on the 12.5 LBS so far, keep it up.  

ok, off to weigh in, I'll report back in a bit.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

dthogue said:


> From everything that I have read, you don't have to count points if you cook fruit!!!
> 
> Tammy





Sandi said:


> The online Points Tracker says "apple, cooked, no skin" is 2 points for a cup.  My Leader said that cooked fruit is not zero, so wherever possible stick to raw fruit.
> 
> Jess is a real WW person (works for WW) so she gives us a lot of inside scoop.





cepmom said:


> there appears to be some differing opinions on points for fruit in recipes etc. I work for WW too and I checked with a leader last week while working about this and she said no points. Another leader gave me the recipe for cooked apple with 3 pt bar and she said only 3 PPV for the whole thing.
> 
> Going to a meeting tomorrow and  will ask the leader there. I have not been counting points for it.
> 
> ETA: just checked our staff site and it says if you cook fruit, boil it, microwave it etc you still count as zero, as long as you don't add any foods with PPV to it. The way I look at it, is if I microwave an apple and eat a 3 pt bar on the side, its only 3 PPV for the 3 pt bar right? Just because I crumble the bar on top of the cooked apple doesn't change anything except that I am eating them mixed together rather than separately. So I am going to not count it!
> 
> I think this more refers to say banana bread or apple muffins where the food is a part of a recipe not two things mixed together. But in reality it's only 1 point so it probably wont make a huge difference either way



I think this subject will likely be one that is debated for the next 20 years!

Here's where I'm coming from on this:  Each month staff receive a brochure and in the March issue they've tried to address this.  It says that fruit is ZERO when eaten on their own, cut up and added to yogurt or cereal and cut up and added to a WW smoothie or to a smoothie that you would make yourself.  It goes on to say that when they made fruit ZERO, they did so for fruit that is _unaltered and eaten in its singular state_.  

Then it says that fruit is to be counted when it is eaten in an altered state.  When it's altered (cooked) it is processed by the body in a different way. So, it would be my interpretation that if the apple has been processed by the microwave for 2 or 3 minutes, then its state has been altered.  (However, I've never put an apple in the microwave for 2 or 3 minutes so I could be wrong in my interpretation ).


----------



## dthogue

cepmom said:


> there appears to be some differing opinions on points for fruit in recipes etc. I work for WW too and I checked with a leader last week while working about this and she said no points. Another leader gave me the recipe for cooked apple with 3 pt bar and she said only 3 PPV for the whole thing.
> 
> Going to a meeting tomorrow and  will ask the leader there. I have not been counting points for it.
> 
> ETA: just checked our staff site and it says if you cook fruit, boil it, microwave it etc you still count as zero, as long as you don't add any foods with PPV to it. The way I look at it, is if I microwave an apple and eat a 3 pt bar on the side, its only 3 PPV for the 3 pt bar right? Just because I crumble the bar on top of the cooked apple doesn't change anything except that I am eating them mixed together rather than separately. So I am going to not count it!
> 
> I think this more refers to say banana bread or apple muffins where the food is a part of a recipe not two things mixed together. But in reality it's only 1 point so it probably wont make a huge difference either way



This is what I have read and been told - it's the same thing with vegetables - if you add them to a recipe it adds points - not sure I understand, but it seems to be one of those gray areas in this new program.

tammy


----------



## dthogue

I apologize I can't remember who posted about buying the Chamilia/Pandora bracelet for hitting her 25 pounds weight loss goal - but I wanted to let you know that after reading your suggestion I checked into the bracelets and decided to do the same thing.

So last week after my meeting and hitting my 25 pounds weigth loss - I bought myself a Chamilia bracelet.  My first charm that I bought was an apple - I thought it was fitting to the occassion, since eating more and more apples than ever in my life has helped me get this far.  PS - I went with Chamilia becasue they have Disney beads - I ordered the charm that say "Dreams do Come True" which I thought was appropriate for my weight loss and for our Dream Cruise in November.

I plan to buy a new charm with each weight loss milestone I obtain - every 10 pounds, 10% goals and such.  Although my next purchase will be a sneaker when I complete the C25K program on March 12th.

The bracelet is serving as my anchor to remind of my weight loss goals - so when I have a bad moment, I look at my anchor and remember how far I've come.

Tammy


----------



## sjms71

I'm back..................... down .8 today, and I'll take it.  I am not disappointed in the .8 but didn't indulge in any junk at all didn't do any BLT's and I lost the same as I did the week before, which needless to say wasn't as good, I guess it's the nature of the beast.  

Anyway, so I FINALLY set my goal today because I am in my final decade!!  Good luck to all other weigh ins today!


----------



## cepmom

CdnBuzzFan said:


> I think this subject will likely be one that is debated for the next 20 years!
> 
> Here's where I'm coming from on this:  Each month staff receive a brochure and in the March issue they've tried to address this.  It says that fruit is ZERO when eaten on their own, cut up and added to yogurt or cereal and cut up and added to a WW smoothie or to a smoothie that you would make yourself.  It goes on to say that when they made fruit ZERO, they did so for fruit that is _unaltered and eaten in its singular state_.
> 
> Then it says that fruit is to be counted when it is eaten in an altered state.  When it's altered (cooked) it is processed by the body in a different way. So, it would be my interpretation that if the apple has been processed by the microwave for 2 or 3 minutes, then its state has been altered.  (However, I've never put an apple in the microwave for 2 or 3 minutes so I could be wrong in my interpretation ).



I do not get this brochure so I have not seen this info. I checked the staff site and didnt see anything there either (but that doesn't mean it isn't there!) I looked in the FAQ and got the answer I posted last night. Definitely a gray area that is confusing to many

Back from WI and Im down .4 again this week. I had been hoping for more but in all honesty I went overboard a few days this past week. Out to dinner one night before Mary Poppins show, ordered pizza in one night and I didnt plan on eating any of it, but I caved in and had one large slice and many pieces of cheesy bread and another day of mindless picking when I was stressed about school. I have to remember to "face my stuff, not stuff my face" when under stress

 Got back on track Tuesday and feel better about my control of the situation now.

hope you all are having a good week! Congrats to the losers and hang in there to those struggling!


----------



## cepmom

sjms71 said:


> I'm back..................... down .8 today, and I'll take it.  I am not disappointed in the .8 but didn't indulge in any junk at all didn't do any BLT's and I lost the same as I did the week before, which needless to say wasn't as good, I guess it's the nature of the beast.
> 
> Anyway, so I FINALLY set my goal today because I am in my final decade!!  Good luck to all other weigh ins today!



awesome job! Sometimes we cant explain why the body does what it does when you have done everything right and didnt see a loss you were hoping for. Maybe it will show up next week? Anyway, congrats to making it your final decade (love that!)


----------



## cepmom

dthogue said:


> I apologize I can't remember who posted about buying the Chamilia/Pandora bracelet for hitting her 25 pounds weight loss goal - but I wanted to let you know that after reading your suggestion I checked into the bracelets and decided to do the same thing.
> 
> So last week after my meeting and hitting my 25 pounds weigth loss - I bought myself a Chamilia bracelet.  My first charm that I bought was an apple - I thought it was fitting to the occassion, since eating more and more apples than ever in my life has helped me get this far.  PS - I went with Chamilia becasue they have Disney beads - I ordered the charm that say "Dreams do Come True" which I thought was appropriate for my weight loss and for our Dream Cruise in November.
> 
> I plan to buy a new charm with each weight loss milestone I obtain - every 10 pounds, 10% goals and such.  Although my next purchase will be a sneaker when I complete the C25K program on March 12th.
> 
> The bracelet is serving as my anchor to remind of my weight loss goals - so when I have a bad moment, I look at my anchor and remember how far I've come.
> 
> Tammy



I think this is a great idea!!


----------



## Sandi

sjms71 said:


> I'm back..................... down .8 today, and I'll take it.  I am not disappointed in the .8 but didn't indulge in any junk at all didn't do any BLT's and I lost the same as I did the week before, which needless to say wasn't as good, I guess it's the nature of the beast.
> 
> Anyway, so I FINALLY set my goal today because I am in my final decade!!  Good luck to all other weigh ins today!



That's terrific!  So you have your final number now.  That is so exciting.  You are really in the home stretch now.



cepmom said:


> Back from WI and Im down .4 again this week. I had been hoping for more but in all honesty I went overboard a few days this past week. Out to dinner one night before Mary Poppins show, ordered pizza in one night and I didnt plan on eating any of it, but I caved in and had one large slice and many pieces of cheesy bread and another day of mindless picking when I was stressed about school. I have to remember to "face my stuff, not stuff my face" when under stress



That's nearly half a pound.  I'd sure take it.  And, of course, during a week you were living a real life.

I had a non-scale victory today (which I really needed after yesterday's gain).  I had to get an updated pass for access to the House Office Building here in Michigan.  The guy pulled up the photo from 2 years ago and asked if I wanted to use that again or take a new photo.  Then he looked at the old photo again and said, "you have to take a new photo, you look a lot better now."  I explained that was 30 pounds ago and he was very complimentary.  He was a 20 something being very nice to a 48 year old woman, but I'll take it.  I do look better now!


----------



## dthogue

sjms71 said:


> I'm back..................... down .8 today, and I'll take it.  I am not disappointed in the .8 but didn't indulge in any junk at all didn't do any BLT's and I lost the same as I did the week before, which needless to say wasn't as good, I guess it's the nature of the beast.
> 
> Anyway, so I FINALLY set my goal today because I am in my final decade!!  Good luck to all other weigh ins today!



Stephanie,

Congrats on the loss - and your continued great attitude - I love the decade thing - neat way to look at it!

Tammy


----------



## cepmom

Sandi said:


> That's terrific!  So you have your final number now.  That is so exciting.  You are really in the home stretch now.
> 
> 
> 
> That's nearly half a pound.  I'd sure take it.  And, of course, during a week you were living a real life.
> 
> I had a non-scale victory today (which I really needed after yesterday's gain).  I had to get an updated pass for access to the House Office Building here in Michigan.  The guy pulled up the photo from 2 years ago and asked if I wanted to use that again or take a new photo.  Then he looked at the old photo again and said, "you have to take a new photo, you look a lot better now."  I explained that was 30 pounds ago and he was very complimentary.  He was a 20 something being very nice to a 48 year old woman, but I'll take it.  I do look better now!



yes, I am happy about the .4, just a little disappointed in myself for going overboard last week. but, I'm moving on and hoping for better control this week

yay for the new photo...30 pounds makes a big difference!


----------



## vickiemariko

sjms71 said:


> I'm back..................... down .8 today, and I'll take it.  I am not disappointed in the .8 but didn't indulge in any junk at all didn't do any BLT's and I lost the same as I did the week before, which needless to say wasn't as good, I guess it's the nature of the beast.
> 
> Anyway, so I FINALLY set my goal today because I am in my final decade!!  Good luck to all other weigh ins today!



Awesome job Stephanie  and way to go with setting a goal!  When I set my goal I felt new motivation to push towards the finish line. So I send you good vibes for your next decade!


----------



## disbabyndaddy

sjms71 said:


> I'm back..................... down .8 today, and I'll take it. ...
> 
> Anyway, so I FINALLY set my goal today because I am in my final decade!!  Good luck to all other weigh ins today!




Congratulations!!  How wonderful you can see the Finish Line!


----------



## disbabyndaddy

I read an article about fruit points on the WW website just this afternoon -- raw (0 points) vs. cooked fruit, which adds points.  Because the new PP system takes so many things into account when figuring points, when you add fruits (and some veggies) to recipes, it collects the total amount of carbs, protein and fiber in the entire recipe rather than individual ingredients.  Thus, adding points.

I like the recipe builder online and use it all the time!  Even if it is a couple points higher than the ingredients separately, I'd rather have that and err on the high end of points values.

The article also said, for example, a cup of fresh bananas is far less fruit than a cup of cooked bananas...added points for the natural sugar content in all that extra fruit.  I hadn't thought of it that way before, but it made sense!


----------



## sjms71

OH NO, I think I'm getting sick .  I've been sneezing all day I feel just awful.  We leave in a week and I do not need this now.  I just pray my kids don't get sick.


----------



## mackeysmom

dthogue said:


> I apologize I can't remember who posted about buying the Chamilia/Pandora bracelet for hitting her 25 pounds weight loss goal - but I wanted to let you know that after reading your suggestion I checked into the bracelets and decided to do the same thing.
> 
> So last week after my meeting and hitting my 25 pounds weigth loss - I bought myself a Chamilia bracelet.  My first charm that I bought was an apple - I thought it was fitting to the occassion, since eating more and more apples than ever in my life has helped me get this far.  PS - I went with Chamilia becasue they have Disney beads - I ordered the charm that say "Dreams do Come True" which I thought was appropriate for my weight loss and for our Dream Cruise in November.
> 
> I plan to buy a new charm with each weight loss milestone I obtain - every 10 pounds, 10% goals and such.  Although my next purchase will be a sneaker when I complete the C25K program on March 12th.
> 
> The bracelet is serving as my anchor to remind of my weight loss goals - so when I have a bad moment, I look at my anchor and remember how far I've come.
> 
> Tammy



That was me 

Congratulations on hitting that goal - that's great .   You are so right about having a visual anchor - and the charms you mentioned are so appropriate for meeting weightloss/good health goals.

I'm almost 16 pounds down, so I'm getting closer to my own bracelet.  

Thanks for sharing - it gives me added motivation.

- Laura


----------



## Sandi

sjms71 said:


> OH NO, I think I'm getting sick .  I've been sneezing all day I feel just awful.  We leave in a week and I do not need this now.  I just pray my kids don't get sick.



Stephanie, start everyone on zinc.  Cold-eze works well for us.  Even if you do have a cold, it will shorten it significantly.  Good luck beating this.  I don't want you to start off your vacation not feeling well.


----------



## sjms71

Sandi said:


> Stephanie, start everyone on zinc.  Cold-eze works well for us.  Even if you do have a cold, it will shorten it significantly.  Good luck beating this.  I don't want you to start off your vacation not feeling well.



 Thanks Sandi, too funny cause DH is a huge believer in zinc and has been feeding me cold-eze since last night!  Plus he has the echinacea sitting on the counter for me to take.  I watch two kids in the morning and put them on the bus with mine and they have been sick, I haven't had them all week cause they have been out sick and now I am getting sick.


----------



## brookelizabeth

Down 1.2 today, for a total of 14 pounds from when I started back in late December.  Tomorrow we leave for Disney, I was hoping to be at 15 for the trip, but I'm close enough -- I'll take it!   

My shorts, shirts, and swimsuit all look WAY better on me than back on our last trip in September! 

My son is standing next to me and wants me to put up "two nanner guys", so this is from Henry -->


----------



## dthogue

sjms71 said:


> OH NO, I think I'm getting sick .  I've been sneezing all day I feel just awful.  We leave in a week and I do not need this now.  I just pray my kids don't get sick.



Oh no what a bummer, hopefully you can fight it off!  Feel better soon!

Tammy


----------



## brookelizabeth

kjs1976 said:


> brookelizabeth - thanks for the shamrock shake points post! These are DH and my favs! I was wondering the point value....good for you to only sticking to 1/2 of a SMALL! If I decide to go over into my PTSplus, I will be doing it for one of these!



Your welcome!!  It was soooooooooo worth it.

I also calculated the PPS off the McD's website, so that may include the whip they now put on top.  I didn't get whip or the cherry, but I just went with this as the points.



Sandi said:


> I had a non-scale victory today (which I really needed after yesterday's gain).  I had to get an updated pass for access to the House Office Building here in Michigan.  The guy pulled up the photo from 2 years ago and asked if I wanted to use that again or take a new photo.  Then he looked at the old photo again and said, "you have to take a new photo, you look a lot better now."  I explained that was 30 pounds ago and he was very complimentary.  He was a 20 something being very nice to a 48 year old woman, but I'll take it.  I do look better now!



Yay!!!  Isn't it so wonderful when other people notice!!!



sjms71 said:


> OH NO, I think I'm getting sick .  I've been sneezing all day I feel just awful.  We leave in a week and I do not need this now.  I just pray my kids don't get sick.



Oh no!  Prayers for you, not a way you want to start vacation!


----------



## sjms71

brookelizabeth said:


> Down 1.2 today, for a total of 14 pounds from when I started back in late December.  Tomorrow we leave for Disney, I was hoping to be at 15 for the trip, but I'm close enough -- I'll take it!
> 
> My shorts, shirts, and swimsuit all look WAY better on me than back on our last trip in September!
> 
> My son is standing next to me and wants me to put up "two nanner guys", so this is from Henry -->



You rock girl!!    Have a magical two weeks!!  I am right behind ya and can't wait for two weeks of fun in warm weather.   Ok, here is two more for Henry !


----------



## Sandi

brookelizabeth said:


> Down 1.2 today, for a total of 14 pounds from when I started back in late December.  Tomorrow we leave for Disney, I was hoping to be at 15 for the trip, but I'm close enough -- I'll take it!
> 
> My shorts, shirts, and swimsuit all look WAY better on me than back on our last trip in September!
> 
> My son is standing next to me and wants me to put up "two nanner guys", so this is from Henry -->



Thank Henry for the nanner guys.  Hope you guys have a terrific time on your vacation.  Check in with us if you can.


----------



## cepmom

sjms71 said:


> OH NO, I think I'm getting sick .  I've been sneezing all day I feel just awful.  We leave in a week and I do not need this now.  I just pray my kids don't get sick.



feel better soon! zinc for everyone!



brookelizabeth said:


> Down 1.2 today, for a total of 14 pounds from when I started back in late December.  Tomorrow we leave for Disney, I was hoping to be at 15 for the trip, but I'm close enough -- I'll take it!
> 
> My shorts, shirts, and swimsuit all look WAY better on me than back on our last trip in September!
> 
> My son is standing next to me and wants me to put up "two nanner guys", so this is from Henry -->



awesome!!! isnt it such agreat feeling to have clothes that actually feel good to have on?? Nothing better than putting on a pair of pants that used to be too tight, and feel just right now! Have a great trip!


----------



## Laurabearz

disbabyndaddy said:


> I read an article about fruit points on the WW website just this afternoon -- raw (0 points) vs. cooked fruit, which adds points.  Because the new PP system takes so many things into account when figuring points, when you add fruits (and some veggies) to recipes, it collects the total amount of carbs, protein and fiber in the entire recipe rather than individual ingredients.  Thus, adding points.
> 
> I like the recipe builder online and use it all the time!  Even if it is a couple points higher than the ingredients separately, I'd rather have that and err on the high end of points values.
> 
> The article also said, for example, a cup of fresh bananas is far less fruit than a cup of cooked bananas...added points for the natural sugar content in all that extra fruit.  I hadn't thought of it that way before, but it made sense!



Makes a lot of sense to me 



sjms71 said:


> OH NO, I think I'm getting sick .  I've been sneezing all day I feel just awful.  We leave in a week and I do not need this now.  I just pray my kids don't get sick.



((hugs)) I hate getting sick right before vacation. Hope it's just a light cold and the kids dont get it.



Sandi said:


> I had a non-scale victory today (which I really needed after yesterday's gain).  I had to get an updated pass for access to the House Office Building here in Michigan.  The guy pulled up the photo from 2 years ago and asked if I wanted to use that again or take a new photo.  Then he looked at the old photo again and said, "you have to take a new photo, you look a lot better now."  I explained that was 30 pounds ago and he was very complimentary.  He was a 20 something being very nice to a 48 year old woman, but I'll take it.  I do look better now!


Woot! I had the opposite happen when I went to renew my drivers lic. Old pic was from 8 years and 80 lbs ago. They made me take another one because I didnt look anything like my old one :-( 
BUT that's changing and can't wait to have to take a new picture for the right reasons!


cepmom said:


> yes, I am happy about the .4, just a little disappointed in myself for going overboard last week. but, I'm moving on and hoping for better control this week
> 
> yay for the new photo...30 pounds makes a big difference!



You have the right attitude!!! 



brookelizabeth said:


> Down 1.2 today, for a total of 14 pounds from when I started back in late December.  Tomorrow we leave for Disney, I was hoping to be at 15 for the trip, but I'm close enough -- I'll take it!
> 
> My shorts, shirts, and swimsuit all look WAY better on me than back on our last trip in September!
> 
> My son is standing next to me and wants me to put up "two nanner guys", so this is from Henry -->



That's awesome!! Have a GREAT trip!!!


Well, I have succumbed to some type of tummy intestinal nastiness and will leave it at that... 

On the upside, a day on clear liquids has to be good for the scale right? Although even the thought of clear liquids is blehy..... 

I think I am just going to crawl into bed


----------



## disbabyndaddy

brookelizabeth said:


> Down 1.2 today, for a total of 14 pounds from when I started back in late December.  Tomorrow we leave for Disney, I was hoping to be at 15 for the trip, but I'm close enough -- I'll take it!
> 
> My shorts, shirts, and swimsuit all look WAY better on me than back on our last trip in September!




That's fabulous!!  Congratulations!  I'm SO jealous of your trip!  Let us know how you do at WDW on WW...I'm super-curious.


I did my weigh-in this morning (for WW online) and am down 2.3 for the week.   I think watching the amount of fruit I was eating really helped.  That, and I finally got my butt back on the elliptical!

Have a marvelous vacation!!


----------



## cepmom

Laurabearz said:


> Well, I have succumbed to some type of tummy intestinal nastiness and will leave it at that...
> 
> On the upside, a day on clear liquids has to be good for the scale right? Although even the thought of clear liquids is blehy.....
> 
> I think I am just going to crawl into bed



theres a lot of that bug going around.....hope you feel better soon


----------



## Sandi

disbabyndaddy said:


> That's fabulous!!  Congratulations!  I'm SO jealous of your trip!  Let us know how you do at WDW on WW...I'm super-curious.
> 
> 
> I did my weigh-in this morning (for WW online) and am down 2.3 for the week.   I think watching the amount of fruit I was eating really helped.  That, and I finally got my butt back on the elliptical!
> 
> Have a marvelous vacation!!



Yea for 2.3 down.  Congratulations on a wonderful success story!


----------



## robinb

Well guys ... I weighed in today and I am still .6 up.  This is a new week and I am determined to make it better!

My leader shared a quote today:

If you kinda do it, it kinda works.
If you really do it, it really works.

I vow to *really *do it this week!


----------



## sjms71

robinb said:


> Well guys ... I weighed in today and I am still .6 up.  This is a new week and I am determined to make it better!
> 
> My leader shared a quote today:
> 
> If you kinda do it, it kinda works.
> If you really do it, it really works.
> 
> I vow to *really *do it this week!



 Good for you!!  I know you can do it Robin.


----------



## disbabyndaddy

robinb said:


> Well guys ... I weighed in today and I am still .6 up.  This is a new week and I am determined to make it better!
> 
> My leader shared a quote today:
> 
> If you kinda do it, it kinda works.
> If you really do it, it really works.
> 
> I vow to *really *do it this week!




Great attitude!   Thanks for the quote -- SO true.


----------



## Mouse House Mama

Here is my super find for the week! 
I bought Walden Farms salad dressing (bleu cheese and bacon ranch) and it is 0 pp. Sounds crazy but it is. No calories, no protein, no carbs, no fat, no nothing! It also isn't chock full of chemicals. It tastes pretty good and it is even better when I don't have to waste points on it! Today I bought their chocolate fruit dip for my strawberries. Same deal- 0 pp. Well it is delish! It is almost like a thinner chocolate pudding. Again- it is no hersheys but it tastes good enough that I actually enjoy it. So I hope this helps someone as it helped me!


----------



## Sandi

Mouse House Mama said:


> Here is my super find for the week!
> I bought Walden Farms salad dressing (bleu cheese and bacon ranch) and it is 0 pp. Sounds crazy but it is. No calories, no protein, no carbs, no fat, no nothing! It also isn't chock full of chemicals. It tastes pretty good and it is even better when I don't have to waste points on it! Today I bought their chocolate fruit dip for my strawberries. Same deal- 0 pp. Well it is delish! It is almost like a thinner chocolate pudding. Again- it is no hersheys but it tastes good enough that I actually enjoy it. So I hope this helps someone as it helped me!



That sounds too good to be true.  I did a google search and see that the products are sold at my local Meijer's store, so I'm going to give it a try.  I'm curious though, what does the ingredient list contain?


----------



## Mouse House Mama

Sandi said:


> That sounds too good to be true.  I did a google search and see that the products are sold at my local Meijer's store, so I'm going to give it a try.  I'm curious though, what does the ingredient list contain?



The chocolate dip has-
triple filtered purified water, defatted cocoa powder, natural flavors, cellulose gel, lactic acid, sucralose, salt, xanthum gum, and potassium sorbate.


----------



## brookelizabeth

sjms71 said:


> You rock girl!!    Have a magical two weeks!!  I am right behind ya and can't wait for two weeks of fun in warm weather.   Ok, here is two more for Henry !





Sandi said:


> Thank Henry for the nanner guys.  Hope you guys have a terrific time on your vacation.  Check in with us if you can.





cepmom said:


> awesome!!! isnt it such agreat feeling to have clothes that actually feel good to have on?? Nothing better than putting on a pair of pants that used to be too tight, and feel just right now! Have a great trip!





Laurabearz said:


> That's awesome!! Have a GREAT trip!!!





disbabyndaddy said:


> That's fabulous!!  Congratulations!  I'm SO jealous of your trip!  Let us know how you do at WDW on WW...I'm super-curious.



Thanks everyone!  I'm a bit nervous about WW at the World.  I'm not a huge sweets person, but I DO like my treat from France or Norway and Mickey Bars.  Ice cream is hard refuse when it's hot.  Last trip, over the course of a few days, I ate an entire bag of chips (not the 1 person size either...) and jelly beans while laying in bed before I sent to sleep.  Ya, NONE of that will be happening this time!

I am going in with the mindset of eating smaller portions, not finishing my dinners and choosing one of the better options on the menus.  I also am bringing work out clothing and plan to USE IT.   And swim!!!  So hopefully the scale won't be too scary when I return.

I will most likely check-in here since we'll have internet in the villa. 

I hope all you who are battling sickness feel better soon! 



Mouse House Mama said:


> Here is my super find for the week!
> I bought Walden Farms salad dressing (bleu cheese and bacon ranch) and it is 0 pp. Sounds crazy but it is. No calories, no protein, no carbs, no fat, no nothing! It also isn't chock full of chemicals. It tastes pretty good and it is even better when I don't have to waste points on it! Today I bought their chocolate fruit dip for my strawberries. Same deal- 0 pp. Well it is delish! It is almost like a thinner chocolate pudding. Again- it is no hersheys but it tastes good enough that I actually enjoy it. So I hope this helps someone as it helped me!



Holy!  That is amazing!  I gotta see if we have this stuff!


----------



## mackeysmom

Mouse House Mama said:


> Here is my super find for the week!
> I bought Walden Farms salad dressing (bleu cheese and bacon ranch) and it is 0 pp. Sounds crazy but it is. No calories, no protein, no carbs, no fat, no nothing! It also isn't chock full of chemicals. It tastes pretty good and it is even better when I don't have to waste points on it! Today I bought their chocolate fruit dip for my strawberries. Same deal- 0 pp. Well it is delish! It is almost like a thinner chocolate pudding. Again- it is no hersheys but it tastes good enough that I actually enjoy it. So I hope this helps someone as it helped me!



Funny you should mention that - I bought a jar of Walden Farms Bacon Dip earlier in the week - I thought it might be good on a baked potato.  I haven't tried it yet - but will be sure to post once I've had a chance to taste it .

- Laura


----------



## shinysparklybubbles

I went to a cooking class last night, cheese fondue, chicken scampi with pasta and chocolate fondue.... Well, the good news I drank water and did not eat much of the scampi because it wasn't very good.. The bad news is I ate a lot of the cheese and chocolate!! I had 23 points left when I got there plus 8 activity and 49 weeklies. I have no idea how to figure out the points of what I ate so I'm just figuring all my weeklies and activity points were spent last night. I hopped on the scale yesterday morning and I was down 1.5 pre fondue, interested to see what the scales says Monday!


----------



## karliebug

went to Weight watchers last night and lost a pound. still struggling with the exercise. Some days I walk on the treadmill and some days I am just too tired/achy to do it. I guess I'll just do what I can for now and hope I get stronger.


----------



## dthogue

Bad, Bad, Bad day today - I was sooooo hungry, I couldn't stop eating - why do I do this to myself????  Feeling really low tonight and my meeting was cancelled for tomorrow - I think that has something to do with it - my mind said eat - you have til next week to work it off!  Oh my!

Tammy


----------



## sjms71

dthogue said:


> Bad, Bad, Bad day today - I was sooooo hungry, I couldn't stop eating - why do I do this to myself????  Feeling really low tonight and my meeting was cancelled for tomorrow - I think that has something to do with it - my mind said eat - you have til next week to work it off!  Oh my!
> 
> Tammy



 Hang in there Tammy we all have days like this.  I had one today myself.  On the sofa all day with my tissues and cold-eeze, unfortunatly for me my stomach was feeling fine all day so I ate a little of this a bite of that.  Didn't exercise at all and didn't track.  Needless to say my stomach doesn't feel the greatest now.  But you need to pick yourself up and move on.  You can't change what has already happened but, we can work on tomorrow.  You can do it!!


----------



## dthogue

Stepahnie,

Thank you so much for the encouraging words, I really needed to hear that right about now.

I hope you feel better soon - it stinks to be sick right before vacation! 

I'm sitting at the Laundramat at 10:30 at night - my dryer died tonight in the middle of my oldest DD doing her wash - home for college for the night and leaving at 8am tomorrow morning - so we had to do 4 loads of wash and I was the lucky one to run them to the laundramat to dry.  and to top if off I have a bag full of quarters and the candy bars in the vending machine are calling my name - thank god the they have free internet here 

Tammy


----------



## Julia M

We went out for dinner tonight for my MIL's 89th birthday: Tony Roma's. For those who don't know Tony's, it's a chain-a rib place. Seriously, there were very limited choices for me!

I ended up with grilled shrimp skewers and had ranch beans and a tomato pesto salad (really a bruschetta like topping). 

I'm nervous about tomorrow's weigh in, because I worked SO hard the last two weeks, and tracked everything and I know I will be really upset if my weigh in is poor. So, keeping my fingers crossed!

I leave early tomorrow morning for a college visit with dd and a baton competition on Sunday. I am packing a little coller. We'll go out for dinner Saturday night and I already have my dinner planned!

Julia


----------



## cepmom

dthogue said:


> Bad, Bad, Bad day today - I was sooooo hungry, I couldn't stop eating - why do I do this to myself????  Feeling really low tonight and my meeting was cancelled for tomorrow - I think that has something to do with it - my mind said eat - you have til next week to work it off!  Oh my!
> 
> Tammy



hang in there Tammy...we all have days like thistoday is a new day so you just start over.


----------



## cepmom

Julia M said:


> We went out for dinner tonight for my MIL's 89th birthday: Tony Roma's. For those who don't know Tony's, it's a chain-a rib place. Seriously, there were very limited choices for me!
> 
> I ended up with grilled shrimp skewers and had ranch beans and a tomato pesto salad (really a bruschetta like topping).
> 
> I'm nervous about tomorrow's weigh in, because I worked SO hard the last two weeks, and tracked everything and I know I will be really upset if my weigh in is poor. So, keeping my fingers crossed!
> 
> I leave early tomorrow morning for a college visit with dd and a baton competition on Sunday. I am packing a little coller. We'll go out for dinner Saturday night and I already have my dinner planned!
> 
> Julia



good luck today Julia. Sounds like you wer able to make good choices at Tony Roma's


----------



## sjms71

dthogue said:


> Stepahnie,
> 
> Thank you so much for the encouraging words, I really needed to hear that right about now.
> 
> I hope you feel better soon - it stinks to be sick right before vacation!
> 
> I'm sitting at the Laundramat at 10:30 at night - my dryer died tonight in the middle of my oldest DD doing her wash - home for college for the night and leaving at 8am tomorrow morning - so we had to do 4 loads of wash and I was the lucky one to run them to the laundramat to dry.  and to top if off I have a bag full of quarters and the candy bars in the vending machine are calling my name - thank god the they have free internet here
> 
> Tammy



I don't know what it is I know a handful of people who said their dryers died in the last month .  I am just hoping mine stays strong it's over 10 yearas old now.  I hope you were able to stay away from the vending machine .  



Julia M said:


> We went out for dinner tonight for my MIL's 89th birthday: Tony Roma's. For those who don't know Tony's, it's a chain-a rib place. Seriously, there were very limited choices for me!
> 
> I ended up with grilled shrimp skewers and had ranch beans and a tomato pesto salad (really a bruschetta like topping).
> 
> I'm nervous about tomorrow's weigh in, because I worked SO hard the last two weeks, and tracked everything and I know I will be really upset if my weigh in is poor. So, keeping my fingers crossed!
> 
> I leave early tomorrow morning for a college visit with dd and a baton competition on Sunday. I am packing a little coller. We'll go out for dinner Saturday night and I already have my dinner planned!
> 
> Julia



Julia, good luck today!


----------



## kjs1976

Ok, ladies! Another 3 lb. loss for me this morning, bringing my 2 week total to 6!!!! YIPPEEE!


----------



## Good Ol Gal

kjs1976 said:


> Ok, ladies! Another 3 lb. loss for me this morning, bringing my 2 week total to 6!!!! YIPPEEE!



Congrats


----------



## sjms71

kjs1976 said:


> Ok, ladies! Another 3 lb. loss for me this morning, bringing my 2 week total to 6!!!! YIPPEEE!



Great Job!  
 I miss those early weeks of such awesome weight loss numbers.


----------



## disbabyndaddy

kjs1976 said:


> Ok, ladies! Another 3 lb. loss for me this morning, bringing my 2 week total to 6!!!! YIPPEEE!




AWESOME!! Keep up the great work!!


----------



## vickiemariko

kjs1976 said:


> Ok, ladies! Another 3 lb. loss for me this morning, bringing my 2 week total to 6!!!! YIPPEEE!



Sweet!! Good Job


----------



## Laurabearz

kjs1976 said:


> Ok, ladies! Another 3 lb. loss for me this morning, bringing my 2 week total to 6!!!! YIPPEEE!


Awesome Awesome~


sjms71 said:


> Great Job!
> I miss those early weeks of such awesome weight loss numbers.



But do you miss all that extra weight you had on you? lol 

weigh in for me is tomorrow... been ill so we shall see. Very little exercise this week :-(


----------



## cepmom

kjs1976 said:


> Ok, ladies! Another 3 lb. loss for me this morning, bringing my 2 week total to 6!!!! YIPPEEE!



awesome!


----------



## cepmom

Laurabearz said:


> Awesome Awesome~
> 
> 
> But do you miss all that extra weight you had on you? lol
> 
> weigh in for me is tomorrow... been ill so we shall see. Very little exercise this week :-(



fingers crossed for you!!


----------



## jaci-h

first weigh in:

-4.4

yippeee!

only 84lbs to go... lol


----------



## sjms71

Laurabearz said:


> Awesome Awesome~
> 
> 
> But do you miss all that extra weight you had on you? lol
> 
> weigh in for me is tomorrow... been ill so we shall see. Very little exercise this week :-(



No, I don't miss those lbs, .  Good luck tomorrow, hope you are feeling better. 



jaci-h said:


> first weigh in:
> 
> -4.4
> 
> yippeee!
> 
> only 84lbs to go... lol



 Woohoo good job!


----------



## Good Ol Gal

I have been sick this week too.  Runny/Stuffy nose.... and really how is that possible???? 

now a cough, and it's moved to my chest a bit, so with my asthma, there is no way I'm getting on a treadmill! 

WI on Tuesday and I'm really hoping to make my 1st 10 pounds and 5% goal.


----------



## sjms71

Good Ol Gal said:


> I have been sick this week too.  Runny/Stuffy nose.... and really how is that possible????
> 
> now a cough, and it's moved to my chest a bit, so with my asthma, there is no way I'm getting on a treadmill!
> 
> WI on Tuesday and I'm really hoping to make my 1st 10 pounds and 5% goal.



feel better, everyone I know is sick.  We do not get sick in my house so when we do everyone is really miserable.  Half the kids in both my kids classes have been out but thank goodness not mine.  I have been sneezing constantly for 2 days myself but, it's not getting worse.  I hope it's from the coldeeze.


----------



## disbabyndaddy

jaci-h said:


> first weigh in:
> 
> -4.4
> 
> yippeee!
> 
> only 84lbs to go... lol




That's wonderful -- congratulations! Keep up the momentum, and congrats!


----------



## Sandi

Well, I could not find Walden Farm products in my store -- despite what Walden Farm's website said.  I was in a hurry shopping today, so I couldn't take the time to ask that they order it.  Is it worth ordering direct from Walden Farms?


----------



## Julia M

jaci-h said:


> first weigh in:
> 
> -4.4
> 
> yippeee!
> 
> only 84lbs to go... lol[/QUOTE
> 
> Great Job!
> 
> Julia


----------



## Julia M

robinb said:


> Well guys ... I weighed in today and I am still .6 up.  This is a new week and I am determined to make it better!
> 
> My leader shared a quote today:
> 
> If you kinda do it, it kinda works.
> If you really do it, it really works.
> 
> I vow to *really *do it this week!





Good attitude. My biggest regret is in my previous attempts, if I had a rough week, it just set off a spiral downwards. One disappointing week isn't the end of the world-it's how you respond to it. You sound like you are doing great!

Julia


----------



## Julia M

kjs1976 said:


> Ok, ladies! Another 3 lb. loss for me this morning, bringing my 2 week total to 6!!!! YIPPEEE!



woo hoo!

Julia


----------



## Julia M

A great weigh in this morning....5.8 pounds down, which was 3 weeks weigh in worth, so averaging almost 2 pounds, even over our WDW trip.

Julia


----------



## sjms71

Julia M said:


> Good attitude. My biggest regret is in my previous attempts, if I had a rough week, it just set off a spiral downwards. One disappointing week isn't the end of the world-it's how you respond to it. You sound like you are doing great!
> 
> Julia



Julia, don't have regrets it is what it is.  I was the same way previously, I sunk the ship over a fixable pinhole.  You are doing it now and that is what matters 



Julia M said:


> A great weigh in this morning....5.8 pounds down, which was 3 weeks weigh in worth, so averaging almost 2 pounds, even over our WDW trip.
> 
> Julia


  Wow!! Awesome


----------



## disbabyndaddy

Julia M said:


> A great weigh in this morning....5.8 pounds down, which was 3 weeks weigh in worth, so averaging almost 2 pounds, even over our WDW trip.




Holy cow!! That's impressive...AND with vacation.  Good for you!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

dthogue said:


> I wanted to share a recipe that is all the rage at our meeting - shared with us by a lady who has lost over 130 pounds in the last year!
> 
> One apple, any kind, with or without skin - chopped into pieces and put into a microwave bowl, sprinkle of cinnamon, and a little vanilla.  Top with 1/4 cup sf syrup - microwave about 3 minutes (longer if you want a softer apple). Top with ff cool whip.  Yummy - the only points is in the syrup - my syrup is 1 points plus for 1/4 cup or 0 points plus for 1/8 cup - check your NI.
> 
> You can also make it on the stove if you prefer.  I have also made it with bananas and strawberries on the stove - I only use 1/8 c syrup and heat til it carmelizes.
> 
> Tammy



Here's my official opinion on this recipe:  I WAS WRONG!  I checked with two different leaders at two different meetings and neither of them would count the points for the baked apple.  So, I made it this morning and I'm eating it now.  The only thing that I am counting is the 1 point for the 1/2 TBSP of syrup that I used.  I dont have any cool whip (I also thought that vanilla ice cream would have been wonderful on it but I dont have any of that either!  )  It is really good but I think it would have been even better if I had peeled the apples.  I microwaved mine for 3 minutes.


----------



## mrzrich

Great job all you losers!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

sjms71 said:


> I'm back..................... down .8 today, and I'll take it.
> Anyway, so I FINALLY set my goal today because I am in my final decade!!  Good luck to all other weigh ins today!





cepmom said:


> Back from WI and Im down .4 again this week. I had been hoping for more but in all honesty I went overboard a few days this past week.





brookelizabeth said:


> Down 1.2 today, for a total of 14 pounds from when I started back in late December.  Tomorrow we leave for Disney, I was hoping to be at 15 for the trip, but I'm close enough -- I'll take it!





disbabyndaddy said:


> I did my weigh-in this morning (for WW online) and am down 2.3 for the week.





karliebug said:


> went to Weight watchers last night and lost a pound.





kjs1976 said:


> Ok, ladies! Another 3 lb. loss for me this morning, bringing my 2 week total to 6!!!! YIPPEEE!





jaci-h said:


> first weigh in:
> 
> -4.4





Julia M said:


> A great weigh in this morning....5.8 pounds down, which was 3 weeks weigh in worth, so averaging almost 2 pounds, even over our WDW trip.



Congratulations everyone!  That adds up to a lot of sticks of butter!  I hope everyone is starting off this new week feeling healthier.  Some of you have been sick lately.

Stephanie -- congratulations on setting your goal.    Hope you're feeling better in time to leave on the weekend.

My scale has moved about 1/2 a pound since Wednesday.  I've only used 3 WPA points so far.  One was on gum.  Who knew that 6 (yes, 6) pieces of gum was going to cost me a point!  

Brookelizabeth:  I was looking at some of your pictures posted to the Disney Food thread.  Holy cow!  You had some wonderful looking meals!

Have a great week everyone.


----------



## sjms71

CdnBuzzFan said:


> Congratulations everyone!  That adds up to a lot of sticks of butter!  I hope everyone is starting off this new week feeling healthier.  Some of you have been sick lately.
> 
> Stephanie -- congratulations on setting your goal.    Hope you're feeling better in time to leave on the weekend.
> 
> My scale has moved about 1/2 a pound since Wednesday.  I've only used 3 WPA points so far.  One was on gum.  Who knew that 6 (yes, 6) pieces of gum was going to cost me a point!
> 
> Brookelizabeth:  I was looking at some of your pictures posted to the Disney Food thread.  Holy cow!  You had some wonderful looking meals!
> 
> Have a great week everyone.



Hey girl!!!  Hope you are doing ok


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

sjms71 said:


> Hey girl!!!  Hope you are doing ok



Yup!  I'm doing ok.  You feeling better today??


----------



## sjms71

CdnBuzzFan said:


> Yup!  I'm doing ok.  You feeling better today??



Every morning I wake up feeling I am shaking this "thing" and then I start sneezing.  I went to bed early last night and slept till almost 8 this morning (that is really late for me) but, I do feel better just a stuffy nose but it's not progressing which is good.  I have a lot to do this week so can't afford to be sick!  Glad you are doing ok too.


----------



## Sandi

Julia M said:


> A great weigh in this morning....5.8 pounds down, which was 3 weeks weigh in worth, so averaging almost 2 pounds, even over our WDW trip.
> 
> Julia



That's terrific Julia.  Your 3 week average is awesome and I'm so impressed that you had a WDW trip in there, too.  Way to go!



sjms71 said:


> Every morning I wake up feeling I am shaking this "thing" and then I start sneezing.  I went to bed early last night and slept till almost 8 this morning (that is really late for me) but, I do feel better just a stuffy nose but it's not progressing which is good.  I have a lot to do this week so can't afford to be sick!  Glad you are doing ok too.



You're going to beat it.  I'm glad you were able to get a lot of sleep last  night.  That will help.  Mind over matter now.


----------



## cepmom

Julia M said:


> A great weigh in this morning....5.8 pounds down, which was 3 weeks weigh in worth, so averaging almost 2 pounds, even over our WDW trip.
> 
> Julia



wow! thats awesome!! 

So do tell, where/what did you eat in WDW, what did you do to not gain any weight on vacation??


----------



## Laurabearz

Julia M said:


> A great weigh in this morning....5.8 pounds down, which was 3 weeks weigh in worth, so averaging almost 2 pounds, even over our WDW trip.
> 
> Julia



 Awesome job!!

I tend to loose weight at WDW also... not as many opportunities to snack, and all the extra walking.


I had WI this morning... - 5 lbs!!! For a total of -9 so far. I am sure it was partly due to my illness, but a loss is a loss!!!

Walked today too, just a bit over 2 miles, so I am feeling good today


----------



## brookelizabeth

Reporting Live from the World! 

This morning we went to MK.  Of course we went to the bakery!!!

When I looked at all the options, I sorta wanted FRUIT and I sorta wanted a chocolate croissant.

I debated in my head.

Either would make me happy.

I GOT THE FRUIT!

Victory! 

(I am fairly certain however there WILL be a chocolate croissant later in the trip. )

I got some good exercise earlier today when I danced on Main Street with my little man.  And the new Winnie the Pooh queue can make ya burn some calories too!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

brookelizabeth said:


> Reporting Live from the World!
> 
> This morning we went to MK.  Of course we went to the bakery!!!
> 
> When I looked at all the options, I sorta wanted FRUIT and I sorta wanted a chocolate croissant.
> 
> I debated in my head.
> 
> Either would make me happy.
> 
> I GOT THE FRUIT!
> 
> Victory!
> 
> (I am fairly certain however there WILL be a chocolate croissant later in the trip. )
> 
> I got some good exercise earlier today when I danced on Main Street with my little man.  And the new Winnie the Pooh queue can make ya burn some calories too!



Great Non Scale Victory today, Brookelizabeth!  Have a magical day!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

Laurabearz said:


> *I tend to loose weight at WDW* also... not as many opportunities to snack, and all the extra walking.




OK, this I really dont understand!  I've been there three times and gained a total of 20.5 pounds!  (5.0 + 7.5 + 8.0)    If I didn't gain, I'd consider it a miracle.  I just can't wrap my head around actually losing weight at WDW.


----------



## cepmom

Laurabearz said:


> Awesome job!!
> 
> I tend to loose weight at WDW also... not as many opportunities to snack, and all the extra walking.
> 
> 
> I had WI this morning... - 5 lbs!!! For a total of -9 so far. I am sure it was partly due to my illness, but a loss is a loss!!!
> 
> Walked today too, just a bit over 2 miles, so I am feeling good today



awesome!!!!



brookelizabeth said:


> Reporting Live from the World!
> 
> This morning we went to MK.  Of course we went to the bakery!!!
> 
> When I looked at all the options, I sorta wanted FRUIT and I sorta wanted a chocolate croissant.
> 
> I debated in my head.
> 
> Either would make me happy.
> 
> I GOT THE FRUIT!
> 
> Victory!
> 
> (I am fairly certain however there WILL be a chocolate croissant later in the trip. )
> 
> I got some good exercise earlier today when I danced on Main Street with my little man.  And the new Winnie the Pooh queue can make ya burn some calories too!



good job in the bakery today!! split that croissant withe someone when you get it later in the week...you'll still get a taste of the chocolate yumminess ( I love those too), but not eat the whole thing!



CdnBuzzFan said:


> OK, this I really dont understand!  I've been there three times and gained a total of 20.5 pounds!  (5.0 + 7.5 + 8.0)    If I didn't gain, I'd consider it a miracle.  I just can't wrap my head around actually losing weight at WDW.



I'mwith you! I never lose weight at WDW. We do walk a TON, but I guess after a week of eating out it catches up with me anyway 
Well see after our trip in May...miracles can happen


----------



## Sandi

brookelizabeth said:


> Reporting Live from the World!
> 
> This morning we went to MK.  Of course we went to the bakery!!!
> 
> When I looked at all the options, I sorta wanted FRUIT and I sorta wanted a chocolate croissant.
> 
> I debated in my head.
> 
> Either would make me happy.
> 
> I GOT THE FRUIT!
> 
> Victory!
> 
> (I am fairly certain however there WILL be a chocolate croissant later in the trip. )
> 
> I got some good exercise earlier today when I danced on Main Street with my little man.  And the new Winnie the Pooh queue can make ya burn some calories too!



Just the fact that you thought about it is a major victory.  Your making the healthier choice is icing on the cake (bad analogy).  I can't wait to see the new queue for Winnie -- sounds like fun.



CdnBuzzFan said:


> OK, this I really dont understand!  I've been there three times and gained a total of 20.5 pounds!  (5.0 + 7.5 + 8.0)    If I didn't gain, I'd consider it a miracle.  I just can't wrap my head around actually losing weight at WDW.



It's giving me hope for April.  I'm looking for a miracle then.


----------



## sjms71

brookelizabeth said:


> Reporting Live from the World!
> 
> This morning we went to MK.  Of course we went to the bakery!!!
> 
> When I looked at all the options, I sorta wanted FRUIT and I sorta wanted a chocolate croissant.
> 
> I debated in my head.
> 
> Either would make me happy.
> 
> I GOT THE FRUIT!
> 
> Victory!
> 
> (I am fairly certain however there WILL be a chocolate croissant later in the trip. )
> 
> I got some good exercise earlier today when I danced on Main Street with my little man.  And the new Winnie the Pooh queue can make ya burn some calories too!



 You rock girl!!!!  Keep up the good work however, enjoy.  




CdnBuzzFan said:


> OK, this I really dont understand!  I've been there three times and gained a total of 20.5 pounds!  (5.0 + 7.5 + 8.0)    If I didn't gain, I'd consider it a miracle.  I just can't wrap my head around actually losing weight at WDW.



ditto on that!



Sandi said:


> It's giving me hope for April.  I'm looking for a miracle then.



I'll need a miricle next week .


----------



## dthogue

brookelizabeth said:


> Reporting Live from the World!
> 
> This morning we went to MK.  Of course we went to the bakery!!!
> 
> When I looked at all the options, I sorta wanted FRUIT and I sorta wanted a chocolate croissant.
> 
> I debated in my head.
> 
> Either would make me happy.
> 
> I GOT THE FRUIT!
> 
> Victory!
> 
> (I am fairly certain however there WILL be a chocolate croissant later in the trip. )
> 
> I got some good exercise earlier today when I danced on Main Street with my little man.  And the new Winnie the Pooh queue can make ya burn some calories too!




Great Job - I'm proud of you!  

Tammy


----------



## GoofyMomInOhio

I've been following this thread for about six weeks now.  Actually, it helped motivate me to join WW along with a friend of mine.  I've had 2 weigh-ins and my 3rd is tomorrow.  So far I'm down 6.2 pounds!  My goal was to lose about 10 pounds before our spring break trip the end of March.  I need to lose ALOT more than that but every pound is a step in the right direction. 
Kelly


----------



## dthogue

GoofyMomInOhio said:


> I've been following this thread for about six weeks now.  Actually, it helped motivate me to join WW along with a friend of mine.  I've had 2 weigh-ins and my 3rd is tomorrow.  So far I'm down 6.2 pounds!  My goal was to lose about 10 pounds before our spring break trip the end of March.  I need to lose ALOT more than that but every pound is a step in the right direction.
> Kelly



Welcome - glad to see you posting - congrats on your loss - it's great to have small goals - they are more manageable that way!!!

Tammy


----------



## dthogue

HAPPY MONDAY MORNING EVERYONE - I had a bad eating weekend, but am happy to say that I am back on track and ready to.  

I hope those who have been under the weather the past few days are feeling better. 

Good Luck to everyone with their weigh-ins this week.  I look forward to sharing your successess!!!! 

Tammy


----------



## sjms71

GoofyMomInOhio said:


> I've been following this thread for about six weeks now.  Actually, it helped motivate me to join WW along with a friend of mine.  I've had 2 weigh-ins and my 3rd is tomorrow.  So far I'm down 6.2 pounds!  My goal was to lose about 10 pounds before our spring break trip the end of March.  I need to lose ALOT more than that but every pound is a step in the right direction.
> Kelly



Hello Kelly, glad you joined us .  Great job on your sucess so far and I'm so glad we have motivated you to join WW.  It's a great program an all of us have been successful on WW whether it be on the scale, in our clothes or just changing a behavior.  Good luck on your journey!


----------



## sjms71

dthogue said:


> HAPPY MONDAY MORNING EVERYONE - I had a bad eating weekend, but am happy to say that I am back on track and ready to.
> 
> I hope those who have been under the weather the past few days are feeling better.
> 
> Good Luck to everyone with their weigh-ins this week.  I look forward to sharing your successess!!!!
> 
> Tammy



Good morning Tammy, weekends are the hardest for me too.  However, getting back on track is the most important, so glad to see you are back on track.  Have a great week.  This will be my last weigh in before my disney vacation so we will see.


----------



## shinysparklybubbles

No loss and no gain for me this week. I only had the one bad day with the fondue, thankfully this week there should be no reason for me to go off the plan. I need to start losing again! Last week was only .5 and now nothing this week!


----------



## sjms71

shinysparklybubbles said:


> No loss and no gain for me this week. I only had the one bad day with the fondue, thankfully this week there should be no reason for me to go off the plan. I need to start losing again! Last week was only .5 and now nothing this week!



Sometimes this happens so hang in there at least no gain, don't get discouraged!!  YOU CAN DO IT


----------



## vickalamode

Hey everyone...new here! I joined WW last week.

I turned 21 in August and while my eating habits haven't changed, my drinking habits sure have; when I go out I used to always drink a diet coke with my meal, but since I've turned 21 that diet coke has usually turned into 2 margaritas instead...and it shows in the 20 pounds I've gained in the last 6 months or so.

I'm doing the online program and finding it really easy to track with the mobile app on my iPhone. No excuse to forget to track what I'm having since my phone is almost always with me. 

I lost 3.2 pounds in my first week! It probably would have been a little more but I went out on Saturday night and spent 34 of my weekly points on an unhealthy meal 

So a couple of questions...weekly points can be used however I want throughout the week right? For example I can spread them out throughout the week if I end up going over a point or two on a particular day or I can use them all to splurge on one day (like I did...)? I wouldn't want to splurge every week but it would be nice if I am able to!

Also...I'm an online member, am I able to attend the meetings if I want to? I probably won't want to attend the meetings but who knows I might end up wanting to...

Besides going out and using most of my WP on Saturday, I've been doing really good and making good choices, even having between 1-3 points left on a couple of days. I'm hoping to lose the 20 pounds I gained since August by some time in May and then be down another 10-20 pounds by July. I'd like to be a total of 40-60 pounds down by October which is also probably going to be my next trip to WDW with my boyfriend!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

GoofyMomInOhio said:


> I've been following this thread for about six weeks now.  Actually, it helped motivate me to join WW along with a friend of mine.  I've had 2 weigh-ins and my 3rd is tomorrow.  So far I'm down 6.2 pounds!  My goal was to lose about 10 pounds before our spring break trip the end of March.  I need to lose ALOT more than that but every pound is a step in the right direction.
> Kelly



Welcome, Kelly!  Congratulations on your total loss so far.  That's amazing!   Good luck on your 10lb goal.




shinysparklybubbles said:


> No loss and no gain for me this week. I only had the one bad day with the fondue, thankfully this week there should be no reason for me to go off the plan. I need to start losing again! Last week was only .5 and now nothing this week!



Sometimes staying the same is a success, too!  Stay focused -- it'll happen.  



vickalamode said:


> Hey everyone...new here! I joined WW last week.
> 
> So a couple of questions...weekly points can be used however I want throughout the week right? For example I can spread them out throughout the week if I end up going over a point or two on a particular day or I can use them all to splurge on one day (like I did...)? I wouldn't want to splurge every week but it would be nice if I am able to!
> 
> Also...I'm an online member, am I able to attend the meetings if I want to? I probably won't want to attend the meetings but who knows I might end up wanting to...
> 
> Besides going out and using most of my WP on Saturday, I've been doing really good and making good choices, even having between 1-3 points left on a couple of days. I'm hoping to lose the 20 pounds I gained since August by some time in May and then be down another 10-20 pounds by July. I'd like to be a total of 40-60 pounds down by October which is also probably going to be my next trip to WDW with my boyfriend!



Hi, and welcome to our thread.  We have a few online members here as well, but I'm an meetings member.  To answer your second question first, anyone can visit a meeting for free but the online membership is different from the meeting room membership.  Online membership does not give you access to the meetings.  If you decided you wanted to attend the meetings, you would have to complete a registration form and pay the weekly fees.

The weekly points are available to you when you need them.  You dont have to eat any or all of them, however, I can't live without them. It is a good idea to incorporate them into your week.  You dont ever want to go hungry.  You can use them whenever and however you wish.  Some save them for the weekends, some save them for special upcoming events and some (like me) spread them out evenly during the week.  There are no rules for using up your Weekly points so just do what works best for you.

I noticed that you said sometimes you have a few daily points left over.  It's important to use all of your daily points because you want to make sure you're getting all of your good health guidelines foods in each day.  You might want to try eating foods with higher points values if your having trouble eating all of your daily points.


----------



## Sandi

vickalamode said:


> Hey everyone...new here! I joined WW last week.
> 
> Besides going out and using most of my WP on Saturday, I've been doing really good and making good choices, even having between 1-3 points left on a couple of days. *I'm hoping to lose the 20 pounds I gained since August by some time in May and then be down another 10-20 pounds by July. I'd like to be a total of 40-60 pounds down by October *which is also probably going to be my next trip to WDW with my boyfriend!



Hi there and welcome,

Jesse (CndBuzzFan) gave you great answers to your specific questions.  I just wanted to add that while we all have long range goals -- like the ones you've set for May, July, and October -- I suggest that you set some realistic shorter term goals.  If you are always thinking about losing 40-60 pounds, it's harder to think of a 5 pound loss as a success.  WW recommends that, after the first couple of weeks where you may see some amazing pounds lost, your weight loss be in the 1-2 pound range.  And, if you've read through any of this thread, oftentimes a successful week sees a 0.4 pound loss.  Also, take your measurements now and then re-look at those measurements every month or two.  Sometimes the scale doesn't move, but you've made muscle and lost inches.  Those are part of the "NSV" (non-scale victories) we need to see.  Good luck on your journey.


----------



## sjms71

vickalamode said:


> Hey everyone...new here! I joined WW last week.
> 
> I turned 21 in August and while my eating habits haven't changed, my drinking habits sure have; when I go out I used to always drink a diet coke with my meal, but since I've turned 21 that diet coke has usually turned into 2 margaritas instead...and it shows in the 20 pounds I've gained in the last 6 months or so.
> 
> I'm doing the online program and finding it really easy to track with the mobile app on my iPhone. No excuse to forget to track what I'm having since my phone is almost always with me.
> 
> I lost 3.2 pounds in my first week! It probably would have been a little more but I went out on Saturday night and spent 34 of my weekly points on an unhealthy meal
> 
> So a couple of questions...weekly points can be used however I want throughout the week right? For example I can spread them out throughout the week if I end up going over a point or two on a particular day or I can use them all to splurge on one day (like I did...)? I wouldn't want to splurge every week but it would be nice if I am able to!
> 
> Also...I'm an online member, am I able to attend the meetings if I want to? I probably won't want to attend the meetings but who knows I might end up wanting to...
> 
> Besides going out and using most of my WP on Saturday, I've been doing really good and making good choices, even having between 1-3 points left on a couple of days. I'm hoping to lose the 20 pounds I gained since August by some time in May and then be down another 10-20 pounds by July. I'd like to be a total of 40-60 pounds down by October which is also probably going to be my next trip to WDW with my boyfriend!



Hi!  Congrats on your weight loss so far and good luck! Jess and Sandi offer great advise!



CdnBuzzFan said:


> Welcome, Kelly!  Congratulations on your total loss so far.  That's amazing!   Good luck on your 10lb goal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes staying the same is a success, too!  Stay focused -- it'll happen.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, and welcome to our thread.  We have a few online members here as well, but I'm an meetings member.  To answer your second question first, anyone can visit a meeting for free but the online membership is different from the meeting room membership.  Online membership does not give you access to the meetings.  If you decided you wanted to attend the meetings, you would have to complete a registration form and pay the weekly fees.
> 
> The weekly points are available to you when you need them.  You dont have to eat any or all of them, however, I can't live without them. It is a good idea to incorporate them into your week.  You dont ever want to go hungry.  You can use them whenever and however you wish.  Some save them for the weekends, some save them for special upcoming events and some (like me) spread them out evenly during the week.  There are no rules for using up your Weekly points so just do what works best for you.
> 
> I noticed that you said sometimes you have a few daily points left over.  It's important to use all of your daily points because you want to make sure you're getting all of your good health guidelines foods in each day.  You might want to try eating foods with higher points values if your having trouble eating all of your daily points.








Sandi said:


> Hi there and welcome,
> 
> Jesse (CndBuzzFan) gave you great answers to your specific questions.  I just wanted to add that while we all have long range goals -- like the ones you've set for May, July, and October -- I suggest that you set some realistic shorter term goals.  If you are always thinking about losing 40-60 pounds, it's harder to think of a 5 pound loss as a success.  WW recommends that, after the first couple of weeks where you may see some amazing pounds lost, your weight loss be in the 1-2 pound range.  And, if you've read through any of this thread, oftentimes a successful week sees a 0.4 pound loss.  Also, take your measurements now and then re-look at those measurements every month or two.  Sometimes the scale doesn't move, but you've made muscle and lost inches.  Those are part of the "NSV" (non-scale victories) we need to see.  Good luck on your journey.


----------



## Mouse House Mama

Hey ladies! Congrats on all your victories! I have WI tomorrow. I am hoping for a loss. I stayed completely on plan this week. I even went for a walk/run yesterday. I definetly need to exercise more but I was in better shape than I thought so that was motivating. 
I made a big pot of the cabbage soup for this week to keep me from eating junk. I have also been enjoying strawberries with the 0 pp chocolate dip from walden farms. Yummy! I did a good food shop this week with lots of fresh produce. I am looking foward to eating all of it!


----------



## sjms71

Mouse House Mama said:


> Hey ladies! Congrats on all your victories! I have WI tomorrow. I am hoping for a loss. I stayed completely on plan this week. I even went for a walk/run yesterday. I definetly need to exercise more but I was in better shape than I thought so that was motivating.
> I made a big pot of the cabbage soup for this week to keep me from eating junk. I have also been enjoying strawberries with the 0 pp chocolate dip from walden farms. Yummy! I did a good food shop this week with lots of fresh produce. I am looking foward to eating all of it!



In what isle do you find the chocolate dip?  I went to my local store that said had it but I went up and down all the isles and couldn't find it .


----------



## dis-happy

Why I love WW.....

because I can eat a GS Thin Mint cookie and still be on plan!  One point and it was all I needed to feel satisfied.

Any other diet and you eat a cookie and feel like you've failed.  While with WW you can eat and account for it and lose weight!  I love it.  Just started the beginning of January, have lost an average of 1.5 lbs. per week and feel so much better about myself.  Can't wait until I'm down 15 lbs., then 20, the 25.


Tonight's low point dinner:

whole wheat tortilla (2 pts)
shredded chicken breast (1 oz. =1 pt)
black beans (1 oz. = 0 pts)
sauteed onions and bell pepper (1 pt. for the olive oil)
lettuce
fat-free shredded cheese (1/8 cup = 1 pt)

Delicious!  And filling!  And only 6 pts.!!!


Besides feeling better with weight loss, I feel better knowing I'm eating more fruits and veggies and less fat.  This is so much better for my heart!  After having issues in the past with heart palpitations (giving up caffeine helped) I like knowing that I am eating in a heart healthy manner.  Can't wait for my cholesteral check next month.

Anyway, into week 8 here.  And glad I don't weigh what I did only 7 weeks ago.  That excess baby weight is gone for good.  YAY!


----------



## mackeysmom

dis-happy said:


> Tonight's low point dinner:
> 
> whole wheat tortilla (2 pts)
> shredded chicken breast (1 oz. =1 pt)
> black beans (1 oz. = 0 pts)
> sauteed onions and bell pepper (1 pt. for the olive oil)
> lettuce
> fat-free shredded cheese (1/8 cup = 1 pt)
> 
> Delicious!  And filling!  And only 6 pts.!!!



Sounds very similar to my dinner tonight .  The only difference is I used reduced-fat shredded cheese - I can't stand the fat-free stuff - I use an extra point or two to "upgrade" to reduced-fat. 

Not looking forward to tomorrow's weigh-in.  I went waaaaaay off program Friday, Saturday and Sunday.   I'm taking close to 100 points a day - ate out each day and could not control myself.  Appetizers, dessert, the whole nine yards .

But - I tracked and will face the music.  If I'm up a pound or two - it is my own fault.  Got back on track this morning and know that I am still down overall.

- Laura


----------



## sjms71

mackeysmom said:


> Sounds very similar to my dinner tonight .  The only difference is I used reduced-fat shredded cheese - I can't stand the fat-free stuff - I use an extra point or two to "upgrade" to reduced-fat.
> 
> Not looking forward to tomorrow's weigh-in.  I went waaaaaay off program Friday, Saturday and Sunday.   I'm taking close to 100 points a day - ate out each day and could not control myself.  Appetizers, dessert, the whole nine yards .
> 
> But - I tracked and will face the music.  If I'm up a pound or two - it is my own fault.  Got back on track this morning and know that I am still down overall.
> 
> - Laura



Good luck tomorrow Laura.  Try not to stress about it to much.  Believe it or not when I have had a bad week and dread weigh in it seems a huge weight is lifted after I weigh in and face the music!!


----------



## mrzrich

Hey Guys!  Here's what I ate today

Breakfast 4 points
40 g Simply Potatoes Southwest Hashbrowns (1)
1/3 cup Egg Beaters (1)
23 g Jimmy Dean Turkey Sausage Crumbles (1)
1 slice Kraft 2% American Singles (1)


Lunch 6 points
Wendy's Small Chili (5)
Dumped over 2 side salads (0)
with 1 packet of Reduced Fat Sour Cream (1)
1 plum (0)

Snack 1 point
Peach
1 oz cabot 75% Cheese (1)


Dinner 11 points
8 oz Tilapia (6)
1/2 Cup Uncle Ben's Wild and Brown Ready Rice (3)
Cauliflower (0) 
2 tsp olive oil (2) (One used when cooking fish, other on the cauliflower)

Desert 4 points
Banana Cream Parfait (4)
Made this with Nilla wafers, SF Banana Pudding and FF Cool Whip

TV Snack 3 points
21 grams Baked Ruffles (2)
2 tbsp Reduced Fat Sour Cream (1)


----------



## cepmom

oh, I'll play too...here's what I ate today:

breakfast - 6 PP
Arnold sandwich thin (3 PP)
1 T almond butter (3 PP)
banana (0PP)

snack 5 PP
Dannon Light and Fit yogurt (2 PP)
Kashi granola bar (3PP)

lunch 5 PP
veggie soup with 2 oz grilled chicken (2PP)
apple w/WW 3 pt Cinnamon Crumb bar (3PP)

dinner 7PP (work meeting)
2 pcs pizza (ordered from a "healthy" pizza place) (5PP)
side salad (0PP)
WW mini bar (2PP)

after work meeting snack? (hungry again when I got home)
1 C turkey chili (2PP)
2 tsp oil (2PP)
1 pc of grilled pork (2PP)
1 bag baked Lays (3PP)

so I used 1 weekly PPV today, have 26 left for the week. 

I took a sneak peek at the scale today and it wasn't looking good....up a little from Thursday and I've been really good, so I am hoping it works it self out by WI day. I know I shouldn't do that but I couldn't help it!


----------



## daisy_77

Hi!!
Hope it's not too late to join in the chat!

I re-joined WW on 11/29/10. I LOVE it! I have been on WW many, many times. I keep coming back because it works.  As long as I stick to it. I can lose, but maintaining is hard for me. So far I have had some decent success. I have lost 12.7 so far. I gained at first because I don't think I was doing it right and I wasn't writing down my bites, licks, and tastes..and when I started to track those...HOLY smokes ..they add up fast! 

I am looking forward to reading about you all and finding out what works for you and feeling the support and offering my support to any and all who need it.


----------



## dthogue

mackeysmom said:


> Sounds very similar to my dinner tonight .  The only difference is I used reduced-fat shredded cheese - I can't stand the fat-free stuff - I use an extra point or two to "upgrade" to reduced-fat.
> 
> Not looking forward to tomorrow's weigh-in.  I went waaaaaay off program Friday, Saturday and Sunday.   I'm taking close to 100 points a day - ate out each day and could not control myself.  Appetizers, dessert, the whole nine yards .
> 
> But - I tracked and will face the music.  If I'm up a pound or two - it is my own fault.  Got back on track this morning and know that I am still down overall.
> 
> - Laura



Laura,

I was in the same boat as you - I had a terrible Fri, Sat and Sun, just way too much eating and I didn't even eat out, which frustrates me even more.  Even though we fell off the wagon, what is important is that we get right back on track and move forward.  You have a great attitudue!!

Tammy


----------



## dthogue

daisy_77 said:


> Hi!!
> Hope it's not too late to join in the chat!
> 
> I re-joined WW on 11/29/10. I LOVE it! I have been on WW many, many times. I keep coming back because it works.  As long as I stick to it. I can lose, but maintaining is hard for me. So far I have had some decent success. I have lost 12.7 so far. I gained at first because I don't think I was doing it right and I wasn't writing down my bites, licks, and tastes..and when I started to track those...HOLY smokes ..they add up fast!
> 
> I am looking forward to reading about you all and finding out what works for you and feeling the support and offering my support to any and all who need it.



Daisy - its never too late to join in - glad you found us and welcome back to WW.  I agree the program works.  I lost about 80 pounds several years ago and left myself gain most of it back, so maintenance really scares me too!  I know its going to be a long road and a daily battle, but I'm taking it one day at a time!

Tammy


----------



## cepmom

mackeysmom said:


> Sounds very similar to my dinner tonight .  The only difference is I used reduced-fat shredded cheese - I can't stand the fat-free stuff - I use an extra point or two to "upgrade" to reduced-fat.
> 
> Not looking forward to tomorrow's weigh-in.  I went waaaaaay off program Friday, Saturday and Sunday.   I'm taking close to 100 points a day - ate out each day and could not control myself.  Appetizers, dessert, the whole nine yards .
> 
> But - I tracked and will face the music.  If I'm up a pound or two - it is my own fault.  Got back on track this morning and know that I am still down overall.
> 
> - Laura


good luck...facing a weigh in after a bad weekend is hard to do so kudos to you for not skipping out getting back on track is the key!


daisy_77 said:


> Hi!!
> Hope it's not too late to join in the chat!
> 
> I re-joined WW on 11/29/10. I LOVE it! I have been on WW many, many times. I keep coming back because it works.  As long as I stick to it. I can lose, but maintaining is hard for me. So far I have had some decent success. I have lost 12.7 so far. I gained at first because I don't think I was doing it right and I wasn't writing down my bites, licks, and tastes..and when I started to track those...HOLY smokes ..they add up fast!
> 
> I am looking forward to reading about you all and finding out what works for you and feeling the support and offering my support to any and all who need it.



welcome!! Great job on your loss so far! Those BLT's are a killer


----------



## cepmom

dis-happy said:


> Why I love WW.....
> 
> because I can eat a GS Thin Mint cookie and still be on plan!  One point and it was all I needed to feel satisfied.
> 
> Any other diet and you eat a cookie and feel like you've failed.  While with WW you can eat and account for it and lose weight!  I love it.  Just started the beginning of January, have lost an average of 1.5 lbs. per week and feel so much better about myself.  Can't wait until I'm down 15 lbs., then 20, the 25.
> 
> 
> Tonight's low point dinner:
> 
> whole wheat tortilla (2 pts)
> shredded chicken breast (1 oz. =1 pt)
> black beans (1 oz. = 0 pts)
> sauteed onions and bell pepper (1 pt. for the olive oil)
> lettuce
> fat-free shredded cheese (1/8 cup = 1 pt)
> 
> Delicious!  And filling!  And only 6 pts.!!!
> 
> 
> Besides feeling better with weight loss, I feel better knowing I'm eating more fruits and veggies and less fat.  This is so much better for my heart!  After having issues in the past with heart palpitations (giving up caffeine helped) I like knowing that I am eating in a heart healthy manner.  Can't wait for my cholesteral check next month.
> 
> Anyway, into week 8 here.  And glad I don't weigh what I did only 7 weeks ago.  That excess baby weight is gone for good.  YAY!



that sounds yummy! What kind of tortillas are you using?


----------



## dthogue

Happy Tuesday Morning WW Friends,

Hope everyone is doing well and staying on program.  Yesterday was a good day for me, stayed on program all day and the scale cooperated this morning.

I decided yesterday that I will be running in the Princess 1/2 Marathon in 2012 - I was looking at the pictures from this past weekend's run and decided that is something I want to do - so in addition to the WDW 1/2 marathon in January, I will be doing this in February 2012.  Anyone want to join me???

Tammy


----------



## cepmom

dthogue said:


> Happy Tuesday Morning WW Friends,
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well and staying on program.  Yesterday was a good day for me, stayed on program all day and the scale cooperated this morning.
> 
> I decided yesterday that I will be running in the Princess 1/2 Marathon in 2012 - I was looking at the pictures from this past weekend's run and decided that is something I want to do - so in addition to the WDW 1/2 marathon in January, I will be doing this in February 2012.  Anyone want to join me???
> 
> Tammy



I've been thinking about this as well...I've always said I'll never be a marathon runner; I was happy just running 3 miles and doing some 5Ks or maybe even 10K, but as time goes on the thought of doing a Disney 1/2 has been creeping into my mind. I need to give it more thought....running with a pal sounds like fun! I can't get anyone here to run local races with me and it's kind of a bummer. What is the date for the Princess 1/2?


----------



## dthogue

cepmom said:


> I've been thinking about this as well...I've always said I'll never be a marathon runner; I was happy just running 3 miles and doing some 5Ks or maybe even 10K, but as time goes on the thought of doing a Disney 1/2 has been creeping into my mind. I need to give it more thought....running with a pal sounds like fun! I can't get anyone here to run local races with me and it's kind of a bummer. What is the date for the Princess 1/2?



The date for next year's marathon is February 26th.  I never thought that I would be able to run 13.1 miles, but I started doing the Couch to 5K program 8 weeks ago and now I can jog 25 minutes.  I have been researching 1/2 marathon training programs and the majority of them recommend a jog/walk ratio for the entire race - so you don't actually need to be able to run 13.1 miles.  I am a slow runner, but I know that with training I will be able to maintain the pace necessary to run the 1/2 and the motiation to be able to run through the Magic Kingdom will keep me going!

Tammy


----------



## Mouse House Mama

sjms71 said:


> In what isle do you find the chocolate dip?  I went to my local store that said had it but I went up and down all the isles and couldn't find it .


It is in the produce department usually by the salad dressings there and next to the tofu stuff. (Veggie dogs etc.) It is a refrigerated item. I have to go get more!


----------



## Sandi

sjms71 said:


> Good luck tomorrow Laura.  Try not to stress about it to much.  Believe it or not when I have had a bad week and dread weigh in it seems a huge weight is lifted after I weigh in and face the music!!



That is so true!



dthogue said:


> I decided yesterday that I will be running in the Princess 1/2 Marathon in 2012 - I was looking at the pictures from this past weekend's run and decided that is something I want to do - so in addition to the WDW 1/2 marathon in January, I will be doing this in February 2012.  Anyone want to join me???
> 
> Tammy



I'm doing it with DD16 and my sister.  There is another thread on the WISH board devoted to the 2012 Princess Half.  A lot of beginners there.  I ran my first 5K in December after doing the C25K.  I was a runner until having a child got in the way, I gained weight, had back surgery, etc. etc.  Now I am following the Galloway method (sort of) and am up to running 6 miles with one minute walks after about 10 minutes of running for my "long" run days.  So, I'll see you there!


----------



## sjms71

Mouse House Mama said:


> It is in the produce department usually by the salad dressings there and next to the tofu stuff. (Veggie dogs etc.) It is a refrigerated item. I have to go get more!



After walking every isle I did go back to the fresh produce and looked there.  No such luck .  Another food chain says they have it according to the website so going to check there.


----------



## Mouse House Mama

sjms71 said:


> After walking every isle I did go back to the fresh produce and looked there.  No such luck .  Another food chain says they have it according to the website so going to check there.


I don't know if you have them by you but I got the chocolate one at Best Yet. The dressings they had at other stores though.


----------



## mrzrich

I will be turning 40 on Feb 23, 2012 and am seriously considering doing the Princess 1/2 to celebrate the milestone.


----------



## robinb

Happy Tuesday!  I am going to check in every day for the rest of the week.  I am currently above my weekly limit (who knew that lamb shoulder steaks were so point expensive?!?!) .  I'm going to be making the Jenni-o Biggest Loser chili tonight.  M-M-Good!


----------



## dthogue

Sandi said:


> That is so true!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm doing it with DD16 and my sister.  There is another thread on the WISH board devoted to the 2012 Princess Half.  A lot of beginners there.  I ran my first 5K in December after doing the C25K.  I was a runner until having a child got in the way, I gained weight, had back surgery, etc. etc.  Now I am following the Galloway method (sort of) and am up to running 6 miles with one minute walks after about 10 minutes of running for my "long" run days.  So, I'll see you there!



Sandi,

That's great - I was wondering about what run/walk ratio I should use, I figured I'd start out with 5/1 and go from there.  I will be doing Galloway too - do you just run straight through on the other days (not the long run days)??  My DD (19) is doing the WDW 1/2 Marathon with me in January, but she is in college and doesn't know yet if she would be able to get away in February.  How lucky you are to have your DD and friend to train with you!  Good luck with your training - hopefully we can keep each other motivated!

Tammy


----------



## dthogue

mrzrich said:


> I will be turning 40 on Feb 23, 2012 and am seriously considering doing the Princess 1/2 to celebrate the milestone.



That would be an awesome way to celebrate your birthday!!

Tammy


----------



## dthogue

robinb said:


> Happy Tuesday!  I am going to check in every day for the rest of the week.  I am currently above my weekly limit (who knew that lamb shoulder steaks were so point expensive?!?!) .  I'm going to be making the Jenni-o Biggest Loser chili tonight.  M-M-Good!



sounds yummy, can you share the recipe??

Tammy


----------



## Sandi

dthogue said:


> Sandi,
> 
> That's great - I was wondering about what run/walk ratio I should use, I figured I'd start out with 5/1 and go from there.  I will be doing Galloway too - do you just run straight through on the other days (not the long run days)??  My DD (19) is doing the WDW 1/2 Marathon with me in January, but she is in college and doesn't know yet if she would be able to get away in February.  How lucky you are to have your DD and friend to train with you!  Good luck with your training - hopefully we can keep each other motivated!
> 
> Tammy



I think you have to find your comfortable run:walk ratio.  Galloway recommends running 4 minutes and then 1 minute walking at the more experienced end.  It just didn't feel right to me and I wasn't having fun.  With a little longer run, I feel like I'm getting a better work out.  Sadly, I'm training alone -- but I like the alone time.  DD16 is in a bunch of sports and won't do cross country training until summer (right now she is in water polo and tennis starts up next week).  My sister lives in Minneapolis, so we are virtual training partners.  We are all meeting up at WDW in April and my sister and I are going to do some running around Fort Wilderness.

Go to this website for some good Galloway videos and training plans.  http://espnwwos.disney.go.com/events/rundisney/run-disney-training-consultant/  I'm so excited you're doing this too Tammy!


----------



## GoofyMomInOhio

Thanks for the warm welcome!
I had my 3rd weigh-in today and lost 3.6 lbs this week for a total loss of 9.8 lbs.  I was a little nervous this week since I didn't work out much but I stuck to my points.


----------



## MusiqChic99

Just started WW last Sunday.  I lost 3lbs at my first weigh in.  I'm so proud of myself.  Even with only 3lbs, I feel like a new person.  Funny how eating well can make you feel.  

I've cooked with turkey for 6 years now, so I was happy to see a lot of the meals I normally cook were within good point range.  My main culprit before was eating out too much and drinking 2 mt dews a day.  I feel really satisfied too because I really haven't craved anything or wanted a mt dew....took a few days for those to pass though.

Not sure if it's been mentioned here but SkinnyTaste has a lot of recipes with the point value already stated on the recipe.  I've found a lot of new stuff I'm trying out.  

Shrimp Fajita's tonight!


----------



## vickiemariko

GoofyMomInOhio said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome!
> I had my 3rd weigh-in today and lost 3.6 lbs this week for a total loss of 9.8 lbs.  I was a little nervous this week since I didn't work out much but I stuck to my points.



Way to go!! Look at how those numbers add up in just a few weeks.  Great job!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

dthogue said:


> Happy Tuesday Morning WW Friends,
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well and staying on program.  Yesterday was a good day for me, stayed on program all day and the scale cooperated this morning.
> 
> I decided yesterday that I will be running in the Princess 1/2 Marathon in 2012 - I was looking at the pictures from this past weekend's run and decided that is something I want to do - so in addition to the WDW 1/2 marathon in January, I will be doing this in February 2012.  Anyone want to join me???
> 
> Tammy



I've actually been thinking about this lately, too!  I still need to give it a lot more thought, though.


----------



## dis-happy

cepmom said:


> that sounds yummy! What kind of tortillas are you using?



I found a package at Wal-Mart.  The brand is La Banderita and the package says Low Carb/Low Fat, 5g carbs, high source of fiber, 8 tortillas.  It doesn't say whole wheat but you can tell by the color.  The WW nutritional info tracks it as 2 pts.  Works for me!!!


----------



## natashag76

So, I think I need some moral support.  I've been terrible at tracking this week.  I do it in my head, but I know it's not the same thing.  I've actually been looking at getting a Smartphone or and Iphone so that tracking will be easier then running to my computer throughout the day.  The paper tracking isn't even an option for me...

On the upside, I made a great key lime pie that was only 5 pts and could probably be even less if I can tweak some of the ingredients!

Good luck to everyone this week.  I report in tomorrow - keep your fingers crossed!


----------



## dthogue

Sandi said:


> I think you have to find your comfortable run:walk ratio.  Galloway recommends running 4 minutes and then 1 minute walking at the more experienced end.  It just didn't feel right to me and I wasn't having fun.  With a little longer run, I feel like I'm getting a better work out.  Sadly, I'm training alone -- but I like the alone time.  DD16 is in a bunch of sports and won't do cross country training until summer (right now she is in water polo and tennis starts up next week).  My sister lives in Minneapolis, so we are virtual training partners.  We are all meeting up at WDW in April and my sister and I are going to do some running around Fort Wilderness.
> 
> Go to this website for some good Galloway videos and training plans.  http://espnwwos.disney.go.com/events/rundisney/run-disney-training-consultant/  I'm so excited you're doing this too Tammy!



Thanks for the link Sandi - his videos were very helpful - I'm still trying to figure when and how I should do - I guess I need to play with the run/walk ratios!!

Tammy


----------



## disbabyndaddy

natashag76 said:


> So, I think I need some moral support.  I've been terrible at tracking this week.  I do it in my head, but I know it's not the same thing.  I've actually been looking at getting a Smartphone or and Iphone so that tracking will be easier then running to my computer throughout the day.  The paper tracking isn't even an option for me...
> 
> On the upside, I made a great key lime pie that was only 5 pts and could probably be even less if I can tweak some of the ingredients!
> 
> Good luck to everyone this week.  I report in tomorrow - keep your fingers crossed!




I haven't had key lime pie in ages...sounds yummy! 

I don't remember to write anything down either, so I make *sure* to get on the computer first thing when I get to work to track my breakfast and just keep it up throughout the day each time I eat something.  After supper, I do the same at home...track immediately.

You know where you're sliding, and recognizing that is a step forward.  You can do it!!


----------



## disbabyndaddy

MusiqChic99 said:


> Just started WW last Sunday.  I lost 3lbs at my first weigh in.  I'm so proud of myself.  Even with only 3lbs, I feel like a new person.  Funny how eating well can make you feel.




Doesn't it though??!  Congratulations!!  Regardless of how much I lose each week, I just plain ol' FEEL BETTER all around, physically and mentally, knowing I'm eating better.

I lost 6 pounds my first week -- talk about feeling good!  Of course, the weekly average has dropped off since then, but losing weight that first week was a great kick-start and motivation to keep going.

Welcome aboard!


----------



## sjms71

natashag76 said:


> So, I think I need some moral support.  I've been terrible at tracking this week.  I do it in my head, but I know it's not the same thing.  I've actually been looking at getting a Smartphone or and Iphone so that tracking will be easier then running to my computer throughout the day.  The paper tracking isn't even an option for me...
> 
> On the upside, I made a great key lime pie that was only 5 pts and could probably be even less if I can tweak some of the ingredients!
> 
> Good luck to everyone this week.  I report in tomorrow - keep your fingers crossed!



When you've eaten too much and you can't write it down,
And you feel like the biggest failure in town.
When you want to give up just because you gave in,
And forget all about being healthy and thin.
So what! You went over your points just a bit,
It's your next move that counts...so don't you dare quit!
It's a moment of truth, it's an attitude change.
It's leaning the skills to get back in your range.
It's telling yourself, "You've done great up till now.
You can take on this challenge and beat it somehow."
It's part your journey toward reaching your goal.
You're still gonna make it, just stay in control.
To stumble and fall is not a disgrace,
If you summon the will to get back in the race.
But, so often the strugglers, when losing their grip, 
just throw in the towel and continue to slip.
And learn too late when the damage is done,
That the race wasn't over...they still could have won.
Lifestyle change can be awkward and slow,
But facing each challenge will help you to grow.
Success is failure turned inside out,
The silver tint in a gray could of doubt.
When you're pushed to the brink, just refuse to submit,
If you bite, you write it....but don't you dare quit!!

YOU CAN DO IT!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## haleyknits

Hi, I'm Haley. i just joined Weight Watchers and have my first meeting Thursday. I am very excited! I would like to lose about 40 pounds. I am training for the Disney Princess 1/2 marathon next year. It will be a long road, but I am ready!


----------



## brookelizabeth

Just checking in with you all from the World.

I'm doing "okay" in the food department - not great.  I know I have been too full a few times, but I am not stuffing myself either.  For lunch we had Casey's and I chose the apples over the fries.   I did have a Mickey Bar later though...

Tonight I did a 5k in the workout center!  I've never done one before and it felt sooooooo GOOD!  My time was around 42 minutes.  I hit "cool down" on the machine before I glanced one last time at my time.  I ran about 2 of those miles, so I'm really proud of myself!

Tomorrow we are off to Animal Kingdom and have an ADR at Yak & Yeti.  I'm going to get the lettuce cups and a side of the wok fried green beans.  I am SO looking forward to this meal!


----------



## Mouse House Mama

Yesterday was WI and I have to say that I almost quit the program. Despite following the program completely without cheating I gain .2 again.  I was so upset that I was almost in tears. I really tried hard last week and even did some exercise. It is very frustrating. 
That being said- I talked to the lady at WW and one of my friends that I am doing it with and I will keep on going. I haven't been eating my BF points because I didn't think I needed them. This week I will eat my BF points and see how it goes. I also have a new resolve after talking to my friend and now I am simply annoyed and will not let it get the best of me. Meaning I will be dammed if I don't get this weight off and one or two rough weeks will not stop me. I exercised for 1/2 hour yesterday and upped my water intake. I plan to make today even better. I am on a mission!

Congrats everyone on their victories and welcome to all the new members! I am so glad I found this place and I hope you will be too!


----------



## mrzrich

dis-happy said:


> I found a package at Wal-Mart.  The brand is La Banderita and the package says Low Carb/Low Fat, 5g carbs, high source of fiber, 8 tortillas.  It doesn't say whole wheat but you can tell by the color.  The WW nutritional info tracks it as 2 pts.  Works for me!!!



Ok let me just warn you here.  I know some brands have been scrutinized for bad packaging.

5 carbs is pretty much impossible for a Tortilla.  Is the fiber more than 5?  If it is, the NI is truly BS.  It is NOT POSSIBLE for the fiber count to be higher than the carb count.  Fiber is a carb, so there HAS TO BE at least as many carbs as there is fiber. What is most likely is that there are 5 NET carbs (Carbs minus the fiber)  But that is not what the package says, which makes the package false.


----------



## cepmom

Mouse House Mama said:


> Yesterday was WI and I have to say that I almost quit the program. Despite following the program completely without cheating I gain .2 again.  I was so upset that I was almost in tears. I really tried hard last week and even did some exercise. It is very frustrating.
> That being said- I talked to the lady at WW and one of my friends that I am doing it with and I will keep on going. I haven't been eating my BF points because I didn't think I needed them. This week I will eat my BF points and see how it goes. I also have a new resolve after talking to my friend and now I am simply annoyed and will not let it get the best of me. Meaning I will be dammed if I don't get this weight off and one or two rough weeks will not stop me. I exercised for 1/2 hour yesterday and upped my water intake. I plan to make today even better. I am on a mission!
> 
> Congrats everyone on their victories and welcome to all the new members! I am so glad I found this place and I hope you will be too!



hang in there...I know how frustrated you must be right now. It will come. Have you brought a tracker in to have a leader look at it with you? Sometimes that helps having someone else see if there's anything that jumps out. Also, have you been getting in all the good health guidelines each day?


----------



## cepmom

mrzrich said:


> Ok let me just warn you here.  I know some brands have been scrutinized for bad packaging.
> 
> 5 carbs is pretty much impossible for a Tortilla.  Is the fiber more than 5?  If it is, the NI is truly BS.  It is NOT POSSIBLE for the fiber count to be higher than the carb count.  Fiber is a carb, so there HAS TO BE at least as many carbs as there is fiber. What is most likely is that there are 5 NET carbs (Carbs minus the fiber)  But that is not what the package says, which makes the package false.



this came up at a meeting a  few weeks ago...some packaging is not accurate for the carb listing I wonder if it's the same brand in question? that stinks. so do you think if you add the fiber to the net carbs it will give an accurate carb count?

dis-happy, can you post the nutritional info?

ETA, I think LaTortilla brand is only 1 pt per tortilla (the small ones)


----------



## dthogue

haleyknits said:


> Hi, I'm Haley. i just joined Weight Watchers and have my first meeting Thursday. I am very excited! I would like to lose about 40 pounds. I am training for the Disney Princess 1/2 marathon next year. It will be a long road, but I am ready!




Hi Haley,

Welcome to the WW thread - glad you found us!  There are a few of us training for the princess 1/2 marathon here as well - everyone is such great motivation!


----------



## dthogue

Mouse House Mama said:


> Yesterday was WI and I have to say that I almost quit the program. Despite following the program completely without cheating I gain .2 again.  I was so upset that I was almost in tears. I really tried hard last week and even did some exercise. It is very frustrating.
> That being said- I talked to the lady at WW and one of my friends that I am doing it with and I will keep on going. I haven't been eating my BF points because I didn't think I needed them. This week I will eat my BF points and see how it goes. I also have a new resolve after talking to my friend and now I am simply annoyed and will not let it get the best of me. Meaning I will be dammed if I don't get this weight off and one or two rough weeks will not stop me. I exercised for 1/2 hour yesterday and upped my water intake. I plan to make today even better. I am on a mission!
> 
> Congrats everyone on their victories and welcome to all the new members! I am so glad I found this place and I hope you will be too!



 Lots of hugs coming your way - I know you are frustrated, it stinks when things don't go the way you want them to.  

Make sure you are tracking everything you eat and make sure you are being honest in your portion sizes - weigh and measure everything - don't try to eyeball it - count the pretzels and such - sometimes these are the things that derail us.  Also in my experience, I have to watch how much fruit I eat - even though it is zero pp, its not unlimited and when I graze on it all day, I tend not to lose either.  Hang in there - we're here for you and YOU CAN DO IT!


----------



## DisneyMOM09

Weigh in day... down .6 lbs. I am officially 10lbs lighter!!!  I had a horrible weekend as far as making healthy choices, so I am pleasantly surprised to see a loss. I made 5% of my goal this week also. So a very happy weigh in for me!!! 

I hope everyone has a great weigh in this week as well!


----------



## dis-happy

mrzrich said:


> Ok let me just warn you here.  I know some brands have been scrutinized for bad packaging.
> 
> 5 carbs is pretty much impossible for a Tortilla.  Is the fiber more than 5?  If it is, the NI is truly BS.  It is NOT POSSIBLE for the fiber count to be higher than the carb count.  Fiber is a carb, so there HAS TO BE at least as many carbs as there is fiber. What is most likely is that there are 5 NET carbs (Carbs minus the fiber)  But that is not what the package says, which makes the package false.



Oh my, reading this had me rushing to the fridge to see what I did.  So sorry!  Blaming the "need my reading glasses" eyes on this one.

The front of the package reads 5 g *net* carbs.

The NI is: 
fat 2 g
total carb 11 g
fiber 6 g
protein 5 g

When I enter it into the WW site it comes out to 2 points.  And the default setting for a medium sized whole wheat tortilla is also 2 points.  So we should be good there.


----------



## robinb

dthogue said:


> sounds yummy, can you share the recipe??
> 
> Tammy


It was yummy!  I usually use more tomatoes and an extra can of beans .

*Jennie-O Biggest Loser Black Bean Turkey Chili
*
 1 (20-ounce) package Jennie-O Extra Lean Ground Turkey
 1 cup coarsely chopped onion
 1 red bell pepper, cut into 1/4-inch cubes
 2 cloves garlic, minced
 2 jalapeno peppers, seeded and minced (optional)
 1 tablespoon chili powder
 1 1/2 teaspoons ground cumin
 1 1/2 teaspoons ground coriander
 1/2 teaspoon dried oregano leaves
 1/2 teaspoon dried marjoram leaves
 1/4 teaspoon crushed red pepper flakes (optional)
 1/4 teaspoon ground cinnamon
 2 (16-ounce) cans low-sodium whole tomatoes, drained and coarsely chopped
 1 (16-ounce) can black beans, drained and rinsed
 8 ounce tomato sauce
 1/4 cup fresh cilantro, chopped
 4 tablespoons low-fat shredded Cheddar cheese
 In a large stockpot, combine turkey, onion, red pepper, garlic,   jalapeño peppers, chili powder, cumin, coriander, oregano, marjoram, red   pepper flakes and cinnamon.

 Cook mixture over medium-high heat, stirring occasionally, until turkey   is no longer pink. Stir in tomatoes and bring to a boil. Reduce heat   and simmer uncovered for 5 minutes. Stir in beans and cilantro. Continue   cooking for an additional 5 minutes. Serve topped with cheese.

 Makes 6 servings.


----------



## mrzrich

dis-happy said:


> Oh my, reading this had me rushing to the fridge to see what I did.  So sorry!  Blaming the "need my reading glasses" eyes on this one.
> 
> The front of the package reads 5 g *net* carbs.
> 
> The NI is:
> fat 2 g
> total carb 11 g
> fiber 6 g
> protein 5 g
> 
> When I enter it into the WW site it comes out to 2 points.  And the default setting for a medium sized whole wheat tortilla is also 2 points.  So we should be good there.



Then you'll be fine. But I know there IS a tortilla on the market (I think OLE?) that the NI is totally wrong.  The Carbs read something like 8 and the fiber is like 12, which is impossible because fiber IS a carb.

Just be cautious of any product where the fiber count is greater than the carb count.


----------



## mommykds

robinb said:


> It was yummy!  I usually use more tomatoes and an extra can of beans .
> 
> *Jennie-O Biggest Loser Black Bean Turkey Chili
> *
> 1 (20-ounce) package Jennie-O Extra Lean Ground Turkey
> 1 cup coarsely chopped onion
> 1 red bell pepper, cut into 1/4-inch cubes
> 2 cloves garlic, minced
> 2 jalapeno peppers, seeded and minced (optional)
> 1 tablespoon chili powder
> 1 1/2 teaspoons ground cumin
> 1 1/2 teaspoons ground coriander
> 1/2 teaspoon dried oregano leaves
> 1/2 teaspoon dried marjoram leaves
> 1/4 teaspoon crushed red pepper flakes (optional)
> 1/4 teaspoon ground cinnamon
> 2 (16-ounce) cans low-sodium whole tomatoes, drained and coarsely chopped
> 1 (16-ounce) can black beans, drained and rinsed
> 8 ounce tomato sauce
> 1/4 cup fresh cilantro, chopped
> 4 tablespoons low-fat shredded Cheddar cheese
> In a large stockpot, combine turkey, onion, red pepper, garlic,   jalapeño peppers, chili powder, cumin, coriander, oregano, marjoram, red   pepper flakes and cinnamon.
> 
> Cook mixture over medium-high heat, stirring occasionally, until turkey   is no longer pink. Stir in tomatoes and bring to a boil. Reduce heat   and simmer uncovered for 5 minutes. Stir in beans and cilantro. Continue   cooking for an additional 5 minutes. Serve topped with cheese.
> 
> Makes 6 servings.



Sounds great, could you do this in a crockpot as well?


----------



## robinb

dthogue said:


> I decided yesterday that I will be running in the Princess 1/2 Marathon in 2012 - I was looking at the pictures from this past weekend's run and decided that is something I want to do - so in addition to the WDW 1/2 marathon in January, I will be doing this in February 2012.  Anyone want to join me???


Congratulations on making the commitment!  There is no way that I could run a marathon, but I'm thinking of doing a 5K this spring.



GoofyMomInOhio said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome!
> I had my 3rd weigh-in today and lost 3.6 lbs this week for a total loss of 9.8 lbs.  I was a little nervous this week since I didn't work out much but I stuck to my points.


Whoo hoo!  



natashag76 said:


> So, I think I need some moral support.  I've been terrible at tracking this week.  I do it in my head, but I know it's not the same thing.  I've actually been looking at getting a Smartphone or and Iphone so that tracking will be easier then running to my computer throughout the day.  The paper tracking isn't even an option for me...


Why isn't paper tracking an option?  You can at least write down what you ate and then figure out the points later.  Writing things down is *way* more than half the battle for me.  



sjms71 said:


> When you've eaten too much and you can't write it down,
> And you feel like the biggest failure in town.
> When you want to give up just because you gave in,
> And forget all about being healthy and thin.
> So what! You went over your points just a bit,
> It's your next move that counts...so don't you dare quit!
> It's a moment of truth, it's an attitude change.
> It's leaning the skills to get back in your range.
> It's telling yourself, "You've done great up till now.
> You can take on this challenge and beat it somehow."
> It's part your journey toward reaching your goal.
> You're still gonna make it, just stay in control.
> To stumble and fall is not a disgrace,
> If you summon the will to get back in the race.
> But, so often the strugglers, when losing their grip,
> just throw in the towel and continue to slip.
> And learn too late when the damage is done,
> That the race wasn't over...they still could have won.
> Lifestyle change can be awkward and slow,
> But facing each challenge will help you to grow.
> Success is failure turned inside out,
> The silver tint in a gray could of doubt.
> When you're pushed to the brink, just refuse to submit,
> If you bite, you write it....but don't you dare quit!!
> 
> YOU CAN DO IT!!!!!!!!!!!!


Awesome! 



haleyknits said:


> Hi, I'm Haley. i just joined Weight Watchers and have my first meeting Thursday. I am very excited! I would like to lose about 40 pounds. I am training for the Disney Princess 1/2 marathon next year. It will be a long road, but I am ready!


Welcome to the thread Haley!



brookelizabeth said:


> Just checking in with you all from the World.
> 
> I'm doing "okay" in the food department - not great.  I know I have been too full a few times, but I am not stuffing myself either.  For lunch we had Casey's and I chose the apples over the fries.   I did have a Mickey Bar later though...
> 
> Tonight I did a 5k in the workout center!  I've never done one before and it felt sooooooo GOOD!  My time was around 42 minutes.  I hit "cool down" on the machine before I glanced one last time at my time.  I ran about 2 of those miles, so I'm really proud of myself!
> 
> Tomorrow we are off to Animal Kingdom and have an ADR at Yak & Yeti.  I'm going to get the lettuce cups and a side of the wok fried green beans.  I am SO looking forward to this meal!


I always wondered who works out at WDW after doing all that walking .  It's you!  



Mouse House Mama said:


> Yesterday was WI and I have to say that I almost quit the program. Despite following the program completely without cheating I gain .2 again.  I was so upset that I was almost in tears. I really tried hard last week and even did some exercise. It is very frustrating.
> That being said- I talked to the lady at WW and one of my friends that I am doing it with and I will keep on going. I haven't been eating my BF points because I didn't think I needed them. This week I will eat my BF points and see how it goes. I also have a new resolve after talking to my friend and now I am simply annoyed and will not let it get the best of me. Meaning I will be dammed if I don't get this weight off and one or two rough weeks will not stop me. I exercised for 1/2 hour yesterday and upped my water intake. I plan to make today even better. I am on a mission!
> 
> Congrats everyone on their victories and welcome to all the new members! I am so glad I found this place and I hope you will be too!


I am having a brain cloud ... BF points?  Weekly points?  Activity points?  Both?  In any case, try to eat all your points this week.  Maybe your body needs more food.


----------



## Sandi

Just back from WI and I am down 2.2 pounds.  You all know I've been struggling the last few weeks.  The whole "if you kinda work the plan, the plan kinda works; if you really work the plan, the plan really works" was my mantra for the week.  Lo and behold, it worked.  I think I'll try it again this week.  

My goal is less than 5 pounds away!!!!


----------



## Sandi

*Hey mrzrich,* I was posting on some other threads and saw that you've stayed at Fort Wilderness before.  We changed our April ressie to do 4 days at Pop and then 5 days at a FW Cabin.  My sister and her family are joining DD16 and me.  With my AP, I can get a good rate at FW for all of us.  Anyhoo, I was wondering what you thought of FW and whether you have any advice on dining options there.  We are planning to order from GardenGrocer so we can have breakfast and snacks at the Cabin (love having a full kitchen), but are there good options for CS type food at FW?

Also, I loved the photos you posted on another thread.  Especially the new pool area.  Were towels available poolside or do you need to take them from your Cabin?

Sorry for the momentary hi-jack from our WW theme, but . . .


----------



## sjms71

Sandi said:


> Just back from WI and I am down 2.2 pounds.  You all know I've been struggling the last few weeks.  The whole "if you kinda work the plan, the plan kinda works; if you really work the plan, the plan really works" was my mantra for the week.  Lo and behold, it worked.  I think I'll try it again this week.
> 
> My goal is less than 5 pounds away!!!!



:Great Job girl!!!!!!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

robinb said:


> I am having a brain cloud ... BF points?  Weekly points?  Activity points?  Both?  In any case, try to eat all your points this week.  Maybe your body needs more food.




I was actually told that very same thing this morning by my leader.  I was perfectly behaved all week.  Normally, I use every last one of my Weekly Points Allowance points but this week I only ate 4.  I really wanted to see a big loss this week and thought that eating less was the way to go about accomplishing that.  However, I lost .2!  POINT TWO!!  All my effort, all my sacrificing and POINT 2!  So, this week, I will behave myself once more but I will use up all of my WPA points.  She better be right.   I don't know just how much longer I can be good.  

Ok, now I'm off to phone my mother and get her cinnamon roll recipe.

Congratulations to the rest of you who have lost so far this week.  Welcome to the new members!


----------



## sjms71

Sandi said:


> Just back from WI and I am down 2.2 pounds.  You all know I've been struggling the last few weeks.  The whole "if you kinda work the plan, the plan kinda works; if you really work the plan, the plan really works" was my mantra for the week.  Lo and behold, it worked.  I think I'll try it again this week.
> 
> My goal is less than 5 pounds away!!!!



 Ok I have to tell you guys this cause it's kind of what Sandi said.  Yesterday I went into school for an event for my 5th grader.  One of the 1st grade teacher's who I hadn't seen in a very long time saw me and I got the OMG, you lost a lot of weight.  She then said how did you do it and I said WW's.  She then said, really, so WW really works?  To which I replied *YES* if you do the program it works!!  Do people really think WW doesn't work?  Anyway, she seemed very surprised that that was how I lost the weight.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

So Steph... I'm just curious, since you're not doing the dining plan next week, where are you going to be eating while you're at Disney?


----------



## sjms71

CdnBuzzFan said:


> So Steph... I'm just curious, since you're not doing the dining plan next week, where are you going to be eating while you're at Disney?



Sad to say I am doing the dining plan .  This is the deal we are visiting some family from Sat -Mon.  Then we will check into POR and do the dining plan for a week.  The second week we are going to stay at CBR and wing it.  The second week I have stuff packed to eat, snacks and stuff.  We will eat out but it won't be soup to nuts as they say like on the dining plan.  Plus I can see DH and I sharing some meals cause he's not a big eater himself.  So hopefully since it's not 2 weeks on the dining plan I will be able to survive, I hope.


----------



## Sandi

CdnBuzzFan said:


> She better be right.   I don't know just how much longer I can be good.



I'm sorry, but this made me laugh so hard I nearly choked.  Yeah, we can't be good forever -- it's a total drag.  Jessie, you are good even when you're bad!



sjms71 said:


> Ok I have to tell you guys this cause it's kind of what Sandi said.  Yesterday I went into school for an event for my 5th grader.  One of the 1st grade teacher's who I hadn't seen in a very long time saw me and I got the OMG, you lost a lot of weight.  She then said how did you do it and I said WW's.  She then said, really, so WW really works?  To which I replied *YES* if you do the program it works!!  Do people really think WW doesn't work?  Anyway, she seemed very surprised that that was how I lost the weight.



I bet you felt great with that compliment.  Yes, people, WW works if you follow the plan (really, not kinda).  

I just have to add that I thought Jennifer Hudson looked gorgeous at the Oscars.  The dress she wore was stunning.  I liked it a lot better than the dresses she has been wearing on the WW TV and on-line ads.  She and Stephanie are proof that WW works!


----------



## Sandi

sjms71 said:


> Sad to say I am doing the dining plan .  This is the deal we are visiting some family from Sat -Mon.  Then we will check into POR and do the dining plan for a week.  The second week we are going to stay at CBR and wing it.  The second week I have stuff packed to eat, snacks and stuff.  We will eat out but it won't be soup to nuts as they say like on the dining plan.  Plus I can see DH and I sharing some meals cause he's not a big eater himself.  So hopefully since it's not 2 weeks on the dining plan I will be able to survive, I hope.



Are you going to be able to check in with us while you're at WDW?


----------



## natashag76

sjms71 said:


> When you've eaten too much and you can't write it down,
> And you feel like the biggest failure in town.
> When you want to give up just because you gave in,
> And forget all about being healthy and thin.
> So what! You went over your points just a bit,
> It's your next move that counts...so don't you dare quit!
> It's a moment of truth, it's an attitude change.
> It's leaning the skills to get back in your range.
> It's telling yourself, "You've done great up till now.
> You can take on this challenge and beat it somehow."
> It's part your journey toward reaching your goal.
> You're still gonna make it, just stay in control.
> To stumble and fall is not a disgrace,
> If you summon the will to get back in the race.
> But, so often the strugglers, when losing their grip,
> just throw in the towel and continue to slip.
> And learn too late when the damage is done,
> That the race wasn't over...they still could have won.
> Lifestyle change can be awkward and slow,
> But facing each challenge will help you to grow.
> Success is failure turned inside out,
> The silver tint in a gray could of doubt.
> When you're pushed to the brink, just refuse to submit,
> If you bite, you write it....but don't you dare quit!!
> 
> YOU CAN DO IT!!!!!!!!!!!!




I'm printing this and taping it to my forehead!  Or at least making sure I carry a copy with me all the time.  Thanks!



disbabyndaddy said:


> I haven't had key lime pie in ages...sounds yummy!
> 
> I don't remember to write anything down either, so I make *sure* to get on the computer first thing when I get to work to track my breakfast and just keep it up throughout the day each time I eat something.  After supper, I do the same at home...track immediately.
> 
> You know where you're sliding, and recognizing that is a step forward.  You can do it!!



Definitely yummy!  I found the recipe on the inside of a Keebler's Reduced Fat Pie Crust.  I just used SF/FF ingredients- except for the cool-whip stuff.  Didn't have FF.  That's where I think I can change the PP value.  

I sometimes can track immediately, sometimes life interrupts and then I forget until hours later.  Gotta make a better battle plan!




robinb said:


> Why isn't paper tracking an option?  You can at least write down what you ate and then figure out the points later.  Writing things down is *way* more than half the battle for me.



I'll have to collect a new tracker form at my next WI.  I'll see if that helps.

Thanks for encouragement and great advice everyone!!!


----------



## sjms71

Sandi said:


> Are you going to be able to check in with us while you're at WDW?



You are darn right I will be checking in with you guys!!!!!  I can't survive with out all of you .  You'll be going not soon after I get back right?


----------



## Sandi

sjms71 said:


> You are darn right I will be checking in with you guys!!!!!  I can't survive with out all of you .  You'll be going not soon after I get back right?



Right.  We head south on April 1 (April Fools Day being such a great day on which to fly -- NOT).  We're staying at Pop Century until April 5 and then we move to Fort Wilderness Cabins through April 10.  I am counting the days -- a lot more than your ONE, but still.  I'm planning to check in with y'all, too.  We'll be there for you and you can return the favor.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

sjms71 said:


> You are darn right I will be checking in with you guys!!!!!  I can't survive with out all of you .  You'll be going not soon after I get back right?





Sandi said:


> Right.  We head south on April 1 (April Fools Day being such a great day on which to fly -- NOT).  We're staying at Pop Century until April 5 and then we move to Fort Wilderness Cabins through April 10.  I am counting the days -- a lot more than your ONE, but still.  I'm planning to check in with y'all, too.  We'll be there for you and you can return the favor.



Have fun, both of you.  Sandi, you'll be there on my birthday.  Have a Butter Finger Cupcake for me on the 6th, will you please?

So, yesterday, I tried Greek yogurt for the first time.  Why wasn't I told to do this sooner?!!  It's SOOOOOO good!


----------



## cepmom

CdnBuzzFan said:


> Have fun, both of you.  Sandi, you'll be there on my birthday.  Have a Butter Finger Cupcake for me on the 6th, will you please?
> 
> So, yesterday, I tried Greek yogurt for the first time.  Why wasn't I told to do this sooner?!!  It's SOOOOOO good!



which greek yogurt did you get? I have tried it before and I didn't like it at all but I want to!! Maybe I just need to find the right kind....the one I had before was Trader Joe brand and maybe Chobani pineapple(?)


----------



## sjms71

Sandi said:


> Right.  We head south on April 1 (April Fools Day being such a great day on which to fly -- NOT).  We're staying at Pop Century until April 5 and then we move to Fort Wilderness Cabins through April 10.  I am counting the days -- a lot more than your ONE, but still.  I'm planning to check in with y'all, too.  We'll be there for you and you can return the favor.



You know I got your back .  Yes, I have been running around like crazy today getting ready.  At least this cold thing didn't get any worse and my kids are  healthy.  I am 95% packed spent the day paying bills, stopping mail, newspaper and stuff. I can't wait to get some of the 40th Anniversary stuff since I will be having a 40th this month too.  Tomorrow I have my weigh in.  I've had a good week but it's TOM so scale has been the same so far.  



CdnBuzzFan said:


> Have fun, both of you.  Sandi, you'll be there on my birthday.  Have a Butter Finger Cupcake for me on the 6th, will you please?
> 
> So, yesterday, I tried Greek yogurt for the first time.  Why wasn't I told to do this sooner?!!  It's SOOOOOO good!



OMG, You never had GY?  My favorite is the FAGE kind.  I make all kinds of stuff with it too.


----------



## Sandi

CdnBuzzFan said:


> Have fun, both of you.  Sandi, you'll be there on my birthday.  Have a Butter Finger Cupcake for me on the 6th, will you please?



That's too funny.  My sister, her DH, and two kids piggybacked onto our trip which is why we're moving to Fort Wilderness.  My nephew's birthday is April 6!  He is turning 8.  It will be his 3rd time celebrating his birthday at WDW.  His poor little sister's b-day is January 26 and nothing fun ever happens then.  DD16 has been charged with finding my nephew a birthday cake, so she's all over that.  The Disboards have been helpful to her.  I guess we can pick up a special order at Wilderness Lodge.  I've never had the Butter Finger Cupcake, but it sure sounds delish!



sjms71 said:


> You know I got your back .  Tomorrow I have my weigh in.



I'm glad you're feeling better and VERY IMPRESSED that you're doing your WI right before you leave.  Smart Lady!


----------



## mackeysmom

mackeysmom said:


> Not looking forward to tomorrow's weigh-in.  I went waaaaaay off program Friday, Saturday and Sunday.   I'm taking close to 100 points a day - ate out each day and could not control myself.  Appetizers, dessert, the whole nine yards .
> 
> But - I tracked and will face the music.  If I'm up a pound or two - it is my own fault.  Got back on track this morning and know that I am still down overall.
> 
> - Laura



Well, I faced half of the music , I DID go to my meeting, but I chose to use my "no weigh in" pass.

I woke up feeling bloated (TOM was early - which might explain my binges) and in a lousy mood, and knew that I would let the scale dictate my mindset for the day.  

But, I'm back on track - have my meals 75% "pre-journaled" for the week, and have put the binges behind me.

Thanks to all for the kind words .

- Laura


----------



## sjms71

mackeysmom said:


> Well, I faced half of the music , I DID go to my meeting, but I chose to use my "no weigh in" pass.
> 
> I woke up feeling bloated (TOM was early - which might explain my binges) and in a lousy mood, and knew that I would let the scale dictate my mindset for the day.
> 
> But, I'm back on track - have my meals 75% "pre-journaled" for the week, and have put the binges behind me.
> 
> Thanks to all for the kind words .
> 
> - Laura



Good for you for going to your meeting.  I am in the same boat this week however, no binging for me but I have been wanting Lays potato chips all week!  Hope you have a better week next week, sounds like you already have plan .


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

cepmom said:


> which greek yogurt did you get? I have tried it before and I didn't like it at all but I want to!! Maybe I just need to find the right kind....the one I had before was Trader Joe brand and maybe Chobani pineapple(?)



It's made by President's Choice.  I believe it's sold exclusively by Loblaw stores so I dont think you'll be able to get it in the States unless you're close enough to the border to cross.  It's so thick and creamy and smooth.  It has fruit on the bottom.  It's high in points (4 for a 142g tub) but it's amazing!!!!  This particular flavour that I have has 13 grams of protein in it and zero fat.  It's so good!  




sjms71 said:


> OMG, You never had GY?  My favorite is the FAGE kind.  I make all kinds of stuff with it too.



Nope!  Yesterday was the first time.  Do you buy the plain one?  What do you make with it?



Sandi said:


> I've never had the Butter Finger Cupcake, but it sure sounds delish!



*Sandi -- click here!   NOW!* http://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2009/10/05/you-wont-believe-this-snack-butterfinger-muffin/


----------



## mrzrich

Guess What! Last night my mom and I decided to go to WDW March 15-19!  No Dining plan for us.  We plan to stick to CS and share meals.  For breakfast, I may get some of those oatmeal bowls they sell at the meetings for 3 points.  I have an electric kettle I can bring.


----------



## mrzrich

Forgot to add, at WI tonight I was down 0.8!


----------



## sjms71

CdnBuzzFan said:


> *Sandi -- click here!   NOW!* http://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2009/10/05/you-wont-believe-this-snack-butterfinger-muffin/


 You are soooo bad!!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

sjms71 said:


> You are soooo bad!!



You clicked, didn't you!!


----------



## sjms71

mrzrich said:


> Guess What! Last night my mom and I decided to go to WDW March 15-19!  No Dining plan for us.  We plan to stick to CS and share meals.  For breakfast, I may get some of those oatmeal bowls they sell at the meetings for 3 points.  I have an electric kettle I can bring.



Yeah you're goin to disney too.  Never thought of the oatmeal and electric kettle.  I may do that myself.  




mrzrich said:


> Forgot to add, at WI tonight I was down 0.8!



Great Job


----------



## sjms71

CdnBuzzFan said:


> You clicked, didn't you!!



 Meeeee, no I swear I didn't 

Jess do you like avocado?  If so I have a great greek yogurt recipe with avocado spread.  I buy the frozen berries and add it to my GY too.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

Did you see the recipe for the Butternut squash fries in the Weekly this week?  Well, I made them tonight -- they were really, really good!    I'll definitely be doing that again!  The thinner cut ones were the sweetest.  I used the whole squash.  Their recipe says that you will have the round part left over but I just decided to cook the whole thing.  I used 4 tsp of canola oil on mine so that DH and I could get our oil points in.  You guys should try it.


----------



## mrzrich

CdnBuzzFan said:


> *Sandi -- click here!   NOW!* http://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2009/10/05/you-wont-believe-this-snack-butterfinger-muffin/





sjms71 said:


> You are soooo bad!!





CdnBuzzFan said:


> You clicked, didn't you!!



I have my eyes set on one of these babies!

http://www.disneyfoodblog.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/03/whitechocolatecupcake.jpg


----------



## Sandi

mrzrich said:


> Guess What! Last night my mom and I decided to go to WDW March 15-19!  No Dining plan for us.  We plan to stick to CS and share meals.  For breakfast, I may get some of those oatmeal bowls they sell at the meetings for 3 points.  I have an electric kettle I can bring.



Lucky you!  You're going to have a great time.  Good idea about the oatmeal.




mrzrich said:


> Forgot to add, at WI tonight I was down 0.8!



How could you forget this?!  Fabulous!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

sjms71 said:


> Meeeee, no I swear I didn't
> 
> Jess do you like avocado?  If so I have a great greek yogurt recipe with avocado spread.  I buy the frozen berries and add it to my GY too.



Ummm... I've never actually had avocado before either.  



mrzrich said:


> I have my eyes set on one of these babies!
> 
> http://www.disneyfoodblog.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/03/whitechocolatecupcake.jpg



I can tell you how to recreate a mini version in the comfort (and privacy) of your own home if you'd like...


----------



## Good Ol Gal

had my WI yesterday afternoon and was down 0.8... met my 5% goal!!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

Good Ol Gal said:


> had my WI yesterday afternoon and was down 0.8... met my 5% goal!!



   Now, that's worth celebrating!


----------



## Sandi

CdnBuzzFan said:


> You clicked, didn't you!!



I did.  Just showed it to DD16 and I guess we'll be making a stop at Starring Rolls.  One bite is probably 15 points plus.


----------



## Good Ol Gal

Sandi said:


> I did.  Just showed it to DD16 and I guess we'll be making a stop at Starring Rolls.  One bite is probably 15 points plus.



those looked sooo yummy!! 

We'll be there the last week of March.. hope I can control myself!


----------



## haleyknits

Thanks for the warm welcome! 

I went to my first meeting today. I am really excited. A friend of mine is going to switch her weigh in days from Thursday to Wednesday so she can go to meetings with me. 

I eat a lot of fruit and veggies, so I am having a difficult time eating enough points today. I am quite a few short


----------



## disbabyndaddy

DisneyMOM09 said:


> Weigh in day... down .6 lbs. I am officially 10lbs lighter!!!  I had a horrible weekend as far as making healthy choices, so I am pleasantly surprised to see a loss. I made 5% of my goal this week also. So a very happy weigh in for me!!!




Congratulations!!!   Feels good, huh??  Have a great week!


----------



## disbabyndaddy

sjms71 said:


> Sad to say I am doing the dining plan .  This is the deal we are visiting some family from Sat -Mon.  Then we will check into POR and do the dining plan for a week.




DH and I adore POR!! Have a blast and ENJOY!  Yes, you're doing WW, but you'll also be on vacation.  Make smart choices and enjoy your time at Disney World!


----------



## GoofyMomInOhio

CdnBuzzFan said:


> Did you see the recipe for the Butternut squash fries in the Weekly this week?  Well, I made them tonight -- they were really, really good!    I'll definitely be doing that again!  The thinner cut ones were the sweetest.  I used the whole squash.  Their recipe says that you will have the round part left over but I just decided to cook the whole thing.  I used 4 tsp of canola oil on mine so that DH and I could get our oil points in.  You guys should try it.



Thanks for the review!  I'm going to try them this weekend.


----------



## raykay23

Hey everyone, dipping back in here.
Just had my 6 week weigh in, I didnt get to a meeting last week so in the last two weeks I am down 7 lb. That makes 20lb since I started in January.


----------



## sjms71

haleyknits said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome!
> 
> I went to my first meeting today. I am really excited. A friend of mine is going to switch her weigh in days from Thursday to Wednesday so she can go to meetings with me.
> 
> I eat a lot of fruit and veggies, so I am having a difficult time eating enough points today. I am quite a few short



Hey Haley, glad you had a good first meeting and it's great you'll have a friend to do WW with.  Make sure you eat all your points though.  If you are struggling let us know and we can help.  If I struggle with points I will eat higher point items instead of more food.  Like regular cheese, milk instead of 0 fat, stuff like that.  Also, what part of NC are you in?




disbabyndaddy said:


> DH and I adore POR!! Have a blast and ENJOY!  Yes, you're doing WW, but you'll also be on vacation.  Make smart choices and enjoy your time at Disney World!



Thank you, this will be my 3rd Disney trip while on WW so it is what it is.  I will do my best and enjoy.  We love POR too never stayed at CBR so figured we'd give that a try too since we have stayed at all the other mods. and POR  being our favorite.


----------



## haleyknits

sjms71 said:


> Hey Haley, glad you had a good first meeting and it's great you'll have a friend to do WW with.  Make sure you eat all your points though.  If you are struggling let us know and we can help.  If I struggle with points I will eat higher point items instead of more food.  Like regular cheese, milk instead of 0 fat, stuff like that.  Also, what part of NC are you in?



Cheese I can do! I can just grab some cheese when I eat an apple. Yesterday I only ate 26 points. It would have been 15, but I had dh bring me a chicken sandwich on his way home from work. I don't want to add snacky type foods that I can overeat because that is what got me here in the first place, but portioned out things and milk are great. 

I am in Gastonia, a little west of Charlotte. How about you?


----------



## sjms71

haleyknits said:


> Cheese I can do! I can just grab some cheese when I eat an apple. Yesterday I only ate 26 points. It would have been 15, but I had dh bring me a chicken sandwich on his way home from work. I don't want to add snacky type foods that I can overeat because that is what got me here in the first place, but portioned out things and milk are great.
> 
> I am in Gastonia, a little west of Charlotte. How about you?



I am on the other side.  I am in Holly Springs (Cary/Raleigh)

I love cheese so that's my go to higher point snack sometimes.


----------



## disbabyndaddy

haleyknits said:


> Cheese I can do! I can just grab some cheese when I eat an apple. Yesterday I only ate 26 points. It would have been 15, but I had dh bring me a chicken sandwich on his way home from work. I don't want to add snacky type foods that I can overeat because that is what got me here in the first place, but portioned out things and milk are great.




Wow, I think I've only been under 29 points maybe twice in my six weeks on WW.  I totally know what you mean about snacking -- I'm the same way.  But I eat ALL my points every day, so my mind thinks I'm getting a lot to eat, and you know...I actually am!  Love it!


----------



## sjms71

So back from my pre disney weigh in and I am exactly the same .  I knew this morning when I was getting ready and my ring was tight that I must be retaining some water.  Oh, well that's ok at least I didn't gain.  Hope everyone else has a great weigh in today!!


----------



## cepmom

back from WI and I'm down 1 lb today so I'll take it! I did a good job tracking all week and did not use all my weeklies; I had about 10 left over yesterday and I also didnt eat any activity points. 

I tend to underestimate my AP so I usually put moderate as the intensity level, but the other day I put my activity into eTools and it calculated my running as High (faster than a 12 min mile) and gave me 9 AP for my run! I was shocked! So with that knowledge, I would say I earned 37 AP last week. I wonder if I should try eating my AP too (or at least some of them) Any thoughts?


----------



## cepmom

sjms71 said:


> So back from my pre disney weigh in and I am exactly the same .  I knew this morning when I was getting ready and my ring was tight that I must be retaining some water.  Oh, well that's ok at least I didn't gain.  Hope everyone else has a great weigh in today!!



that dang water retention At least you know what it is though and that it isn't a gain. 

I hope you have a wonderful vacation!!


----------



## Sandi

sjms71 said:


> So back from my pre disney weigh in and I am exactly the same .  I knew this morning when I was getting ready and my ring was tight that I must be retaining some water.  Oh, well that's ok at least I didn't gain.  Hope everyone else has a great weigh in today!!



Sometimes staying the same weight is a victory.  I'd say it was a good WI.  Have a great trip.



cepmom said:


> back from WI and I'm down 1 lb today so I'll take it! I did a good job tracking all week and did not use all my weeklies; I had about 10 left over yesterday and I also didnt eat any activity points.
> 
> I tend to underestimate my AP so I usually put moderate as the intensity level, but the other day I put my activity into eTools and it calculated my running as High (faster than a 12 min mile) and gave me 9 AP for my run! I was shocked! So with that knowledge, I would say I earned 37 AP last week. I wonder if I should try eating my AP too (or at least some of them) Any thoughts?



Congratulations on your loss!  I'm surprised by the points I earn for running, too.  It makes me feel great, but I question the exchange.  I rarely dip into my APs, but I use them when needed.  I think the best thing to do is to shake things up daily and we talked about that at our meeting this week.  There are weeks where I have lots of APs and I don't lose and other weeks where I haven't been able to get in as many APs and I lose.  I wish there was a perfect answer.


----------



## MusiqChic99

Yesterday and this morning were not good for me. 

Yesterday I was 6 pts over my pt value for the day.  Normally I'm right on target or shy 2pts.  Then this morning I was sooooooo late for work and my son wasn't feeling good so I did not have time at all to make anything for breakfast.  So I did have an egg mcmuffin from mcdonalds.  I know I just account for those pts and do better the rest of the day but I really really really did not want to eat fast food at all.  Last week I didn't have it and I felt like a whole new person.  Today I feel kinda sluggish and I'm guessing that is why!  Trying to push a little more water today too.  I haven't had anything but water since starting WW but I'd like to drink more.  Also starting my workout routine today too. I didn't do any last week because it was my first week and I was just trying to learn how to juggle planning for every meal.

Excited about my workout tonight but bummed about my choice of fast food this morning.

Anyone do Jillian Micheals workout dvds??? I was wondering how I calculate points for that?


----------



## sjms71

cepmom said:


> back from WI and I'm down 1 lb today so I'll take it! I did a good job tracking all week and did not use all my weeklies; I had about 10 left over yesterday and I also didnt eat any activity points.



Great Job 



Sandi said:


> Sometimes staying the same weight is a victory.  I'd say it was a good WI.  Have a great trip.



You are right Sandi, at this point I really can't think of anything more to do to get the last few LBs off.  They will just come off when they are ready too.


----------



## Julia M

CdnBuzzFan said:


> Did you see the recipe for the Butternut squash fries in the Weekly this week?  Well, I made them tonight -- they were really, really good!    I'll definitely be doing that again!  The thinner cut ones were the sweetest.  I used the whole squash.  Their recipe says that you will have the round part left over but I just decided to cook the whole thing.  I used 4 tsp of canola oil on mine so that DH and I could get our oil points in.  You guys should try it.



I lobe butternut squash and was thinking of getting a precut package from Trader Joes and roasting them. It won't be fries shaped, but I don't care. I'm glad to hear it is a good recipe!

Julia


----------



## Julia M

I am happy and excited to report I am down 1.8 this week. Especially good since I weighed in today and I usually weigh in on Saturdays, so it was only 5 days. 

I am especially proud because Tuesday night I wanted to eat and eat. I had a bakery cake at home and really, what I wanted to do was eat a huge slice, which I know would have set me off to find more things to eat! I had one bite (and one bite only) of the cake (it was a gift to me) and stopped eating all night. I played on Facebook way longer than I should have, to keep myself distracted. 

One little vent.......before I vent, let me say that I really like my WW location-the people are nice, it's convenient to my house, has lots of meeting times and 3 or 4 "open times", where you can come and weigh in or shop. Now, on to my vent......as of today, I have lost 16.4 pounds. I have hit my 5, 10 and 15 pound wight loss milestones, plus my 5%. It hasn't been announced once at a meeting!  My regular leader will usually ask, "did we forget anyone?" but I feel funny standing up and saying "me, me me!!"

Okay, vent over.  

I leave tomorrow on the 6:30am flight for Kansas City with dd. We come home SUnday night. I am once again going to pack food to carry me through the weekend. We have a banquet Saturday night I will have no control over, but otherwise I plan to be good. I will bring a couple of pieces of fruit, some hummus I package into individual containers (I buy 3 or 4 ounce souffle cups at Smart and Final), Laughing Cow cheeses and some bags of crackers I portion out, plus some mini bags of microwave popcorn. I have a well insulated lunch bag and put a ziplock baggie of ice in it and throw it out when we reach security. Then I put it back on ice (or a mini fridge) when we reach the hotel.

I know it's a little extreme, but we are so busy on these competition trips, I want to make sure I have good low point choices. And I want just a serving or two of a variety of items, so stopping at a store would be a pain.

Julia


----------



## Sandi

Julia M said:


> One little vent.......before I vent, let me say that I really like my WW location-the people are nice, it's convenient to my house, has lots of meeting times and 3 or 4 "open times", where you can come and weigh in or shop. Now, on to my vent......as of today, I have lost 16.4 pounds. I have hit my 5, 10 and 15 pound wight loss milestones, plus my 5%. It hasn't been announced once at a meeting!  My regular leader will usually ask, "did we forget anyone?" but I feel funny standing up and saying "me, me me!!"
> 
> Okay, vent over.
> 
> Julia



Well, if they won't make a Big To-Do over you at WW, we'll just have to do it here.  Congratulations on your 16.4 pound achievement.  That is just about the weight of an average 6 month old child.  

Why should you feel funny about asking people to celebrate with you?  I think I would happily interject and say I have EARNED some recognition people.  Everyone will applaud you and you'll start a new trend.

That's your mission next week Julia.


----------



## sjms71

Julia M said:


> I am happy and excited to report I am down 1.8 this week. Especially good since I weighed in today and I usually weigh in on Saturdays, so it was only 5 days.
> 
> I am especially proud because Tuesday night I wanted to eat and eat. I had a bakery cake at home and really, what I wanted to do was eat a huge slice, which I know would have set me off to find more things to eat! I had one bite (and one bite only) of the cake (it was a gift to me) and stopped eating all night. I played on Facebook way longer than I should have, to keep myself distracted.
> 
> One little vent.......before I vent, let me say that I really like my WW location-the people are nice, it's convenient to my house, has lots of meeting times and 3 or 4 "open times", where you can come and weigh in or shop. Now, on to my vent......as of today, I have lost 16.4 pounds. I have hit my 5, 10 and 15 pound wight loss milestones, plus my 5%. It hasn't been announced once at a meeting!  My regular leader will usually ask, "did we forget anyone?" but I feel funny standing up and saying "me, me me!!"
> 
> Okay, vent over.  Julia






Sandi said:


> Well, if they won't make a Big To-Do over you at WW, we'll just have to do it here.  Congratulations on your 16.4 pound achievement.  That is just about the weight of an average 6 month old child.
> 
> Why should you feel funny about asking people to celebrate with you?  I think I would happily interject and say I have EARNED some recognition people.  Everyone will applaud you and you'll start a new trend.
> 
> That's your mission next week Julia.




YOU Rock Girl!!!! WooHOO 16.4  
I agree with Sandi, stand up and say ME, ME, ME!!!!  I mean you work hard and deserve it.  I've had people I know not my awesome great friends but other people who say oh, have you lost more weight, gee lucky. LUCKY,  luck had nothing to do with it.  The magic weight loss fairy didn't come down and wave her magic wand over me instead of someone else.  You bust your butt as does everyone on here who has loss weight.  We work hard and make choices everyday to do what we need to do.  So, stand up and take that recognition !!!


----------



## karliebug

Back from weigh in and I only lost .4 but I am expecting TOM so I am telling myself that is why. I also need to start moving more for sure. Things have been really crazy busy at work and at home so I hope to do my treadmill this week for sure.


----------



## dthogue

Julia,

I'll join in the celebrating your 16.4 weight loss   Way to go - you deserve to b e rewarded for your success!

At our meeting, our leader asks us who wants to celebrate - we go around the room - you raise your hand if you want to share your weight loss.


----------



## dthogue

Evening Ladies,

After having several bad days last weekend, I have to tell you that I am feeling so good today!  It amazes me that some days I feel so good about myself and other days I feel like I just can't through on this plan.  I'm on week 14 and hoping that the longer I'm on the program, there will be more good days, knowing that I can really do this and less days where I doubt myself.


On a side note - I did Week 8, day 3 of the Couch to 5K program today.  I run 28 minutes non-stop outside and it felt AMAZING. My 13yo DD ran with me and it was such a special time for us - we've NEVER done anything like this - we were on a side street, not traffic, it was so quiet, I loved hearing the thump of our feet hitting the ground.  God lover her, she had to slow down her pace to stay with me, but she didn't complain - great kids.  I am running my first 5k run on Sunday and both my dd's are running with me!  I'm so excited!


----------



## sjms71

karliebug said:


> Back from weigh in and I only lost .4 but I am expecting TOM so I am telling myself that is why. I also need to start moving more for sure. Things have been really crazy busy at work and at home so I hope to do my treadmill this week for sure.



Way to go 



dthogue said:


> Evening Ladies,
> 
> After having several bad days last weekend, I have to tell you that I am feeling so good today!  It amazes me that some days I feel so good about myself and other days I feel like I just can't through on this plan.  I'm on week 14 and hoping that the longer I'm on the program, there will be more good days, knowing that I can really do this and less days where I doubt myself.
> 
> 
> On a side note - I did Week 8, day 3 of the Couch to 5K program today.  I run 28 minutes non-stop outside and it felt AMAZING. My 13yo DD ran with me and it was such a special time for us - we've NEVER done anything like this - we were on a side street, not traffic, it was so quiet, I loved hearing the thump of our feet hitting the ground.  God lover her, she had to slow down her pace to stay with me, but she didn't complain - great kids.  I am running my first 5k run on Sunday and both my dd's are running with me!  I'm so excited!



 You should be VERY proud of yourself, and I know you are.  That is amazing not only that you ran for nearly 30 minutes non stop but, how it made you feel.  And what a wonderful way to spend time with your DD .  Good luck on Sunday!!!


----------



## vickiemariko

I have a question for all of my fellow WW.  What do you do on days when you are a bottomless pit?!!  Today is one of those days for me.  I've only used a couple of weekly's, but I'm dying here!  I've had 7 servings of fruits and veggies today, whole wheat bread, lean meats, non fat dairy, and well....a chocolate chip muffin, but I really really want chips, and candy, oh and ice cream, just shoot me now   Cravings, why are you haunting me tonight?!  Ok, I feel better now admitting that I'm struggling.  So my plan is to drink a big glass of water, brush and floss my teeth, and get in bed with a book.


----------



## Sandi

dthogue said:


> Evening Ladies,
> 
> 
> On a side note - I did Week 8, day 3 of the Couch to 5K program today.  I run 28 minutes non-stop outside and it felt AMAZING. My 13yo DD ran with me and it was such a special time for us - we've NEVER done anything like this - we were on a side street, not traffic, it was so quiet, I loved hearing the thump of our feet hitting the ground.  God lover her, she had to slow down her pace to stay with me, but she didn't complain - great kids.  I am running my first 5k run on Sunday and both my dd's are running with me!  I'm so excited!




Good luck on Sunday.  You absolutely can do the 5K and no matter what time you finish with, it will be a Personal Record.  (Hint:  When people ask about your time, just say you ran a PR.  )  You do not have to run the whole thing; if you need to take a minute to walk, do it.  You'll be glad you did and then you can start up running again.  I will say it's important to run through the finish line -- don't walk through that -- and SMILE!!!!  Can't wait to hear how it goes.



vickiemariko said:


> I have a question for all of my fellow WW.  What do you do on days when you are a bottomless pit?!!  Today is one of those days for me.  I've only used a couple of weekly's, but I'm dying here!  I've had 7 servings of fruits and veggies today, whole wheat bread, lean meats, non fat dairy, and well....a chocolate chip muffin, but I really really want chips, and candy, oh and ice cream, just shoot me now   Cravings, why are you haunting me tonight?!  Ok, I feel better now admitting that I'm struggling.  So my plan is to drink a big glass of water, brush and floss my teeth, and get in bed with a book.



Sometimes its the fat that my body is really craving.  I find that a regular yogurt or a small serving of real ice cream -- while it's between 3 and 8 points depending -- is worth it and takes care of my craving.  For me, it's not usually that I need more food, it's that I need a different food.  The weekly points are there to be used in these cases.

Of course, brushing your teeth and going to bed (with a sleeping pill?) works, too.


----------



## dis-happy

vickiemariko said:


> I have a question for all of my fellow WW.  What do you do on days when you are a bottomless pit?!!  Today is one of those days for me.  I've only used a couple of weekly's, but I'm dying here!  I've had 7 servings of fruits and veggies today, whole wheat bread, lean meats, non fat dairy, and well....a chocolate chip muffin, but I really really want chips, and candy, oh and ice cream, just shoot me now   Cravings, why are you haunting me tonight?!  Ok, I feel better now admitting that I'm struggling.  So my plan is to drink a big glass of water, brush and floss my teeth, and get in bed with a book.



TOM is tough for me.  Popcorn helps me a lot for the salty craving.  And a packet of Swiss Miss Diet Hot Chocolate.  Flossing helps too!  GL!!



So happy, my weigh in this morning had me down 2.5 lbs and nearly at the 15 lb. mark.  YAYAYAY!  Don't usually have a big loss like this.  I think back to where I was at the beginning of the year and feel so much happier and healthier!  Another 15 lbs. and I'll be better than goal weight.  It's do-able!!!


----------



## dthogue

Sandi,

Thanks for the encouragement!!


----------



## dthogue

vickiemariko said:


> I have a question for all of my fellow WW.  What do you do on days when you are a bottomless pit?!!  Today is one of those days for me.  I've only used a couple of weekly's, but I'm dying here!  I've had 7 servings of fruits and veggies today, whole wheat bread, lean meats, non fat dairy, and well....a chocolate chip muffin, but I really really want chips, and candy, oh and ice cream, just shoot me now   Cravings, why are you haunting me tonight?!  Ok, I feel better now admitting that I'm struggling.  So my plan is to drink a big glass of water, brush and floss my teeth, and get in bed with a book.



Hope you made it through the night ok - I hate when I have days like that.  I had one the other day and I thought I was going to starting eating my desk at work - chewing gum helps me as well as the water.


----------



## vickiemariko

Ah I survived the cravings incident!  I did decide to have a piece of whole wheat bread and one spoonful of ice cream before brushing my teeth .  But I started reading Catching Fire and it really took my mind off of my stomach.  I'm wondering if the diet soda I had in the afternoon affected my cravings.  I've heard that some people crave sugars after they have artificial sweeteners.  I'm not a big soda drinker so I'll avoid the fresca in my fridge today and see if it helps.


----------



## Sandi

dis-happy said:


> So happy, my weigh in this morning had me down 2.5 lbs and nearly at the 15 lb. mark.  YAYAYAY!  Don't usually have a big loss like this.  I think back to where I was at the beginning of the year and feel so much happier and healthier!  Another 15 lbs. and I'll be better than goal weight.  It's do-able!!!



That's terrific.  Yea for you!!!  Are you walking a little taller today?!  I always feel great when the scale moves the right way for me.



vickiemariko said:


> Ah I survived the cravings incident!  I did decide to have a piece of whole wheat bread and one spoonful of ice cream before brushing my teeth .  But I started reading Catching Fire and it really took my mind off of my stomach.  I'm wondering if the diet soda I had in the afternoon affected my cravings.  I've heard that some people crave sugars after they have artificial sweeteners.  I'm not a big soda drinker so I'll avoid the fresca in my fridge today and see if it helps.



Congratulations on finding a way to beat back the cravings.  It's a new day!  Good luck tonight.


----------



## robinb

Hi everyone!  It was a LATTE day .  I removed 2 lbs this week.  The last time I removed that much weight I was sick and I really don't remember the time before that.  I had wanted to be back at my lowest weight by the start of March and I am 1 lb away.  So ... I *almost* made my goal.  My next goal is to lose that pound and another 5 to get a 5-lb star by my birthday at the end of next month.  With all the yo-yoing and traveling I have been doing I have not seen a 5-lb star in a LONG time.


----------



## mrzrich

Yeah Robin!!!!

And Horaay to all the other losers this week!

Question Steph....are you bringing anything with you to WDW to have for breakfast?  Or will you be at the mercy of the mouse for every meal?


----------



## sjms71

mrzrich said:


> Yeah Robin!!!!
> 
> And Horaay to all the other losers this week!
> 
> Question Steph....are you bringing anything with you to WDW to have for breakfast?  Or will you be at the mercy of the mouse for every meal?



No, I am bringing my own breakfast.  Mostly cereal I will stop and get some fruit plus I did bring oatmeal and my electric tea pot as someone else suggested.  I usually don't eat a lot of cereal but trying to make it easy.  I am sure however we will make at least one stop for breakfast at the Main st. bakery.


----------



## sjms71

robinb said:


> Hi everyone!  It was a LATTE day .  I removed 2 lbs this week.  The last time I removed that much weight I was sick and I really don't remember the time before that.  I had wanted to be back at my lowest weight by the start of March and I am 1 lb away.  So ... I *almost* made my goal.  My next goal is to lose that pound and another 5 to get a 5-lb star by my birthday at the end of next month.  With all the yo-yoing and traveling I have been doing I have not seen a 5-lb star in a LONG time.



that is awesome robin .  we need to see pictures.  Keep goin you are almost there.


----------



## disbabyndaddy

robinb said:


> Hi everyone!  It was a LATTE day .  I removed 2 lbs this week.  The last time I removed that much weight I was sick and I really don't remember the time before that.  I had wanted to be back at my lowest weight by the start of March and I am 1 lb away.  So ... I *almost* made my goal.  My next goal is to lose that pound and another 5 to get a 5-lb star by my birthday at the end of next month.  With all the yo-yoing and traveling I have been doing I have not seen a 5-lb star in a LONG time.




That's fantastic!! Congratulations!  What a great way to start the weekend.


----------



## disbabyndaddy

dis-happy said:


> So happy, my weigh in this morning had me down 2.5 lbs and nearly at the 15 lb. mark.  YAYAYAY!  Don't usually have a big loss like this.  I think back to where I was at the beginning of the year and feel so much happier and healthier!  Another 15 lbs. and I'll be better than goal weight.  It's do-able!!!




Wow, we are losing at the same pace.  I was down -2.4 lbs this morning and at -14.2 total after six weeks.   My primary goal is 30 overall, but I'd LOVE to lose 40 total.  Congrats on a great loss this week!


----------



## mackeysmom

Wednesday night's dinner included a baked potato - but when I weighed it, it was nearly 10 ounces , so I cut it in half and put the other half in the fridge.

I didn't know what to have for lunch today, and while looking in the fridge I found the other half of the potato.  I also had a lot of broccoli florets left over, so I made a really filling double-stuffed baked potato:

5oz. potato = 3pp
broccoli = 0pp
1/8 c. shredded low fat cheese = 1pp
3T bacon bits = 2pp
2T FF sour cream = 1pp
5 sprays I Can't Believe It's Not Butter = 0pp

Total = 7 pp.  It kept me filled up for hours (and also helped me clear out the fridge )

I've been in a "turkey sandwich" rut for lunch the last week or so and have been trying to heed this week's meeting message of "shaking things up".

Who else has done something to shake up their food routine?

- Laura


----------



## disbabyndaddy

mackeysmom said:


> I've been in a "turkey sandwich" rut for lunch the last week or so and have been trying to heed this week's meeting message of "shaking things up".
> 
> Who else has done something to shake up their food routine?




We've been eating a lot of grilled chicken, so tonight I fixed turkey burgers with Nature's Own sandwich round (thin bun) and mustard, onion, tomato and pickle slices.  Not really a "shake up", but I've been *dying* for a big, fat hamburger, and that really hit the spot!  The homemade fries in the oven were great too!


----------



## dthogue

Good Mornng WW Friends,

I'm sitting here patiently waiting for the sun to come up, so I can head outside for my 30 min run - today is day 4 of week 8 for the C25K program!  Next week I am combining week 9 of the C25K with week 1 of my 1/2 marathon training - I'm so excited!

I have weigh in this morning - we didn't have a meeting last weekend, so I'm ready to get back - I need the support of my meetings, plus I want to buy some of those WW cinnamon bars, hoping they have them.

I hope everyone has a wonderful Saturday, DD and I going shopping later - will check back in later.


----------



## robinb

mackeysmom said:


> Wednesday night's dinner included a baked potato - but when I weighed it, it was nearly 10 ounces , so I cut it in half and put the other half in the fridge.
> 
> I didn't know what to have for lunch today, and while looking in the fridge I found the other half of the potato.  I also had a lot of broccoli florets left over, so I made a really filling double-stuffed baked potato:
> 
> 5oz. potato = 3pp
> broccoli = 0pp
> 1/8 c. shredded low fat cheese = 1pp
> 3T bacon bits = 2pp
> 2T FF sour cream = 1pp
> 5 sprays I Can't Believe It's Not Butter = 0pp
> 
> Total = 7 pp.  It kept me filled up for hours (and also helped me clear out the fridge )


Yum!  That sounds really good.  I need to have a protein with my dinner, but this would be a nice side dish and 7 points.  Maybe some laughing cow cheese .  I think I'll make it tonight!


----------



## Sandi

Well, I've had a mixed up day.  I went for a run/walk this morning -- 45 minutes total of running and 15 of walking.  When I started, it was 33F and raining -- then just after the half way point, it got colder and icy sleet was pelting me for the return.  I recovered with a warm shower.  At noon I headed over to the Red Cross for my platelet donation appointment and that was a bust.  They were not able to get a line going for the saline -- after digging in my arm for 10 minutes -- Ouch.  They finally got it set on one arm and then were ready to dive into my other arm which didn't look any better, so I threw in the towel.  I have a really high platelet count, so I usually go really fast and I try to donate once a month of so, but this was not good.  They didn't have a good explanation -- my veins are usually great and pop right up.  Then DD16 and I went to Chili's for lunch and I drowned my pain in fajitas.  I've counted the points, I'm well over 30, and it's not even 5:00 yet.

The rest of the weekend has to go better!


----------



## shinysparklybubbles

I think I may have gone over my pts i hate not measuring or putting food kn the scale. We went to my in laws today. I made the best choices that I could. They had lunchmeat and rolls for lunch I made mine on bread instead used 3 slices of turkey and no mayo or cheese! Dinner I had a small slice of spiral cut ham, a little bit of stove top, a little bit of mashed potatoes (no butter in them yuck!!!) and a huge helping of green beans and I skipped the roll and dessert! So I don't have exact points but I feel I did considering!


----------



## Sandi

shinysparklybubbles said:


> I think I may have gone over my pts i hate not measuring or putting food kn the scale. We went to my in laws today. I made the best choices that I could. They had lunchmeat and rolls for lunch I made mine on bread instead used 3 slices of turkey and no mayo or cheese! Dinner I had a small slice of spiral cut ham, a little bit of stove top, a little bit of mashed potatoes (no butter in them yuck!!!) and a huge helping of green beans and I skipped the roll and dessert! So I don't have exact points but I feel I did considering!



It sounds like you thought things through and made the best decisions you could under the circumstances.  It's really hard figuring out points in that situation.


----------



## sjms71

Hey All, just checking in.  We just got back from the Everest 5 year Passholder Anniversary Event.  It was pretty fun, never was on Everest at night so that was cool.  I've been holding my own food wise.  Monday starts the dining plan so I will do my best.  To all that are struggling this weekend hang in there.


----------



## shinysparklybubbles

sjms71 said:


> Hey All, just checking in.  We just got back from the Everest 5 year Passholder Anniversary Event.  It was pretty fun, never was on Everest at night so that was cool.  I've been holding my own food wise.  Monday starts the dining plan so I will do my best.  To all that are struggling this weekend hang in there.



Hope you are having a wonderful time!


----------



## dis-happy

disbabyndaddy said:


> Wow, we are losing at the same pace.  I was down -2.4 lbs this morning and at -14.2 total after six weeks.   My primary goal is 30 overall, but I'd LOVE to lose 40 total.  Congrats on a great loss this week!



Hey there!  We'll have to celebrate our total loss together!  Giving you credit for losing so quickly....your 6 weeks has taken me 9 weeks.  Bet you are younger!!  Enjoy and hope you have a loser week ahead.....


----------



## dthogue

Sandi said:


> Well, I've had a mixed up day.  I went for a run/walk this morning -- 45 minutes total of running and 15 of walking.  When I started, it was 33F and raining -- then just after the half way point, it got colder and icy sleet was pelting me for the return.  I recovered with a warm shower.  At noon I headed over to the Red Cross for my platelet donation appointment and that was a bust.  They were not able to get a line going for the saline -- after digging in my arm for 10 minutes -- Ouch.  They finally got it set on one arm and then were ready to dive into my other arm which didn't look any better, so I threw in the towel.  I have a really high platelet count, so I usually go really fast and I try to donate once a month of so, but this was not good.  They didn't have a good explanation -- my veins are usually great and pop right up.  Then DD16 and I went to Chili's for lunch and I drowned my pain in fajitas.  I've counted the points, I'm well over 30, and it's not even 5:00 yet.
> 
> The rest of the weekend has to go better!




Sandi,

 to you - sounds like you has a rough Saturday, sorry you had so much trouble with the donation, sounds painful.  Great job getting out there and doing your run - sounds like it was yucky though!

Today is a new day, I know it will be better for you!


----------



## dthogue

Weigh in yesterday - down 2.8 for a week 13 total of 31.2. 

Today I am going to purchase a lock charm for Chamilia bracelet for hitting 30 pounds.  My next charm purchase will be next week when I get my "sneaker" for completing the Couch to 5 K program.  My next weight loss goal is 40 pounds - bring it on.

I went shopping today for exercise clothing, and boy was it depressing - nothing fit - all too small - well guess that's motivation to keep going, eventually something has got to fit.  I came home and order some things online.  Anyone have any suggestions on where to find plus size exercise gear??


----------



## karliebug

dthogue said:


> Weigh in yesterday - down 2.8 for a week 13 total of 31.2.
> 
> Today I am going to purchase a lock charm for Chamilia bracelet for hitting 30 pounds.  My next charm purchase will be next week when I get my "sneaker" for completing the Couch to 5 K program.  My next weight loss goal is 40 pounds - bring it on.
> 
> I went shopping today for exercise clothing, and boy was it depressing - nothing fit - all too small - well guess that's motivation to keep going, eventually something has got to fit.  I came home and order some things online.  Anyone have any suggestions on where to find plus size exercise gear??



Wow, you are doing fantastic! What type of diet/exercise are you doing? I am doing weight watchers and have lost 21 pounds since the beginning of January but don't really exercise because of a bad back. Congrats to you!


----------



## Worfiedoodles

Hello WW Buddies!

I am so pleased to report that after a week at WDW, I was down 2.4 at my weigh in yesterday! I have never, ever weighed less after a trip to WDW than before...so I consider it both a scale and NSV! I'm down a total of 14.6 in 6 weeks. 

Although I didn't strictly stick to my kids' meal at lunch strategy, I did expand that to eat salad. I also had the granola bar and fruit breakfast every day, and I tried very hard to limit my dinners, and I think I had one dessert. I had 2 alcoholic drinks, both on the day I did the Half marathon. The key for me was keeping myself from getting too hungry. I would buy a container of grapes and eat it in the afternoon, or stop for a large hot tea -- I never, well, almost never felt deprived -- ok, it was a little hard passing up some goodies -- but I had my eyes firmly on the prize because I knew I had to weigh in when I got back, no skipping a week. 

Here's the best part of all -- I don't normally weigh in on Saturdays, and I found a new leader that I just love! I am eager to go to next week's meeting already, she really made me want to come back. 

My new favorite healthy restaurant and WDW -- Fresh A Peel at DTD. They make salads and wraps fresh for you, so you can control the ingredients, dressing, etc. They also have individual servings of Popchips for sale, as well as unsweetened tea, etc. It's where McDonald's used to be, and I consider it a vast improvement!

So very happy I have finally (hopefully!) learned how to go on vacation and not gain weight!

Oh, and I almost forgot -- my best Half time ever, too, losing 12 lbs since the January Half helped me shave 4 minutes off my time! 

Maria


----------



## disbabyndaddy

Worfiedoodles said:


> I am so pleased to report that after a week at WDW, I was down 2.4 at my weigh in yesterday! I have never, ever weighed less after a trip to WDW than before...so I consider it both a scale and NSV! I'm down a total of 14.6 in 6 weeks.
> 
> Although I didn't strictly stick to my kids' meal at lunch strategy, I did expand that to eat salad. I also had the granola bar and fruit breakfast every day, and I tried very hard to limit my dinners, and I think I had one dessert. I had 2 alcoholic drinks, both on the day I did the Half marathon. The key for me was keeping myself from getting too hungry. I would buy a container of grapes and eat it in the afternoon, or stop for a large hot tea -- I never, well, almost never felt deprived -- ok, it was a little hard passing up some goodies -- but I had my eyes firmly on the prize because I knew I had to weigh in when I got back, no skipping a week.




That's fantastic!!!  I've *never* lost weight on vacation -- congratulations!!  I imagine it was hard to turn down some of the treats and dining selections, but you made GREAT choices and stuck to it.  AND your marathon time...you genernally NAILED it all around last week! YAY for you! 

Thanks for the tip about the new DTD "fresh market"...sounds yummy.


----------



## Sandi

dthogue said:


> Weigh in yesterday - down 2.8 for a week 13 total of 31.2.
> 
> Today I am going to purchase a lock charm for Chamilia bracelet for hitting 30 pounds.  My next charm purchase will be next week when I get my "sneaker" for completing the Couch to 5 K program.  My next weight loss goal is 40 pounds - bring it on.
> 
> I went shopping today for exercise clothing, and boy was it depressing - nothing fit - all too small - well guess that's motivation to keep going, eventually something has got to fit.  I came home and order some things online.  Anyone have any suggestions on where to find plus size exercise gear??



Tammy, first, thanks for your kind, supportive words.  Second, YEA YOU!  Terrific weight loss.

Take a look at www.teamestrogen.com.  I buy my athletic bras there and they are great. They have plus sized work out wear.



Worfiedoodles said:


> Hello WW Buddies!
> 
> I am so pleased to report that after a week at WDW, I was down 2.4 at my weigh in yesterday! I have never, ever weighed less after a trip to WDW than before...so I consider it both a scale and NSV! I'm down a total of 14.6 in 6 weeks.
> 
> Here's the best part of all -- I don't normally weigh in on Saturdays, and I found a new leader that I just love! I am eager to go to next week's meeting already, she really made me want to come back.
> 
> My new favorite healthy restaurant and WDW -- Fresh A Peel at DTD. They make salads and wraps fresh for you, so you can control the ingredients, dressing, etc. They also have individual servings of Popchips for sale, as well as unsweetened tea, etc. It's where McDonald's used to be, and I consider it a vast improvement!
> 
> So very happy I have finally (hopefully!) learned how to go on vacation and not gain weight!
> 
> Oh, and I almost forgot -- my best Half time ever, too, losing 12 lbs since the January Half helped me shave 4 minutes off my time!
> 
> Maria



Congratulations Maria.  Four minutes off a half marathon is amazing.  So proud of you and all you've accomplished.  I think I might be more impressed by the whole losin weight while on vacation thing though.  Gotta decide.  Either way, you are my hero.


----------



## sjms71

dthogue said:


> Weigh in yesterday - down 2.8 for a week 13 total of 31.2.
> 
> Today I am going to purchase a lock charm for Chamilia bracelet for hitting 30 pounds.  My next charm purchase will be next week when I get my "sneaker" for completing the Couch to 5 K program.  My next weight loss goal is 40 pounds - bring it on.




Great Job!!  Good luck on your next 40!



Worfiedoodles said:


> Hello WW Buddies!
> 
> I am so pleased to report that after a week at WDW, I was down 2.4 at my weigh in yesterday! I have never, ever weighed less after a trip to WDW than before...so I consider it both a scale and NSV! I'm down a total of 14.6 in 6 weeks.
> 
> Although I didn't strictly stick to my kids' meal at lunch strategy, I did expand that to eat salad. I also had the granola bar and fruit breakfast every day, and I tried very hard to limit my dinners, and I think I had one dessert. I had 2 alcoholic drinks, both on the day I did the Half marathon. The key for me was keeping myself from getting too hungry. I would buy a container of grapes and eat it in the afternoon, or stop for a large hot tea -- I never, well, almost never felt deprived -- ok, it was a little hard passing up some goodies -- but I had my eyes firmly on the prize because I knew I had to weigh in when I got back, no skipping a week.
> 
> Here's the best part of all -- I don't normally weigh in on Saturdays, and I found a new leader that I just love! I am eager to go to next week's meeting already, she really made me want to come back.
> 
> My new favorite healthy restaurant and WDW -- Fresh A Peel at DTD. They make salads and wraps fresh for you, so you can control the ingredients, dressing, etc. They also have individual servings of Popchips for sale, as well as unsweetened tea, etc. It's where McDonald's used to be, and I consider it a vast improvement!
> 
> So very happy I have finally (hopefully!) learned how to go on vacation and not gain weight!
> 
> Oh, and I almost forgot -- my best Half time ever, too, losing 12 lbs since the January Half helped me shave 4 minutes off my time!
> 
> Maria



Maria!!!!That is FANTASTIC!!!  I am sure I will not be losing any weight here at Disney!!  Glad you had a great run too!


----------



## cepmom

hi WWers....having a really bad time right now; my grandmother passed away this week and I've been just horrible with eating and tracking . I know it's completely emotional eating and I'm feeling  pretty low about it. Hoping to at least make smart choices today and not binge; we're having lunch following the funeral and I'm not really sure what will be there to choose from. Positive thoughts needed in a big way today! thanks guys


----------



## GoofyMomInOhio

cepmom said:


> hi WWers....having a really bad time right now; my grandmother passed away this week and I've been just horrible with eating and tracking . I know it's completely emotional eating and I'm feeling  pretty low about it. Hoping to at least make smart choices today and not binge; we're having lunch following the funeral and I'm not really sure what will be there to choose from. Positive thoughts needed in a big way today! thanks guys



 I'm sorry for the loss of your grandma.  I'm going through the same right now and my heart goes out to you.  Less than two weeks ago my grandma (she raised me, so she is like my mom) was diagnosed with lung cancer.  We found out within a few days that it has spread through her body.  She is in Hospice and is unresponsive now.  My problem is that they are trying to force me to eat.  I'm not hungry and don't feel like eating.  My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.  Sending postive thoughts and hugs  your way.  

Here is the quote that they have on the wall where my grandma is right now.  It gave me comfort (not sure why) but I thought I would share.
"And in the end, it's not the years in your life that count. It's the life in your years." Abraham Lincoln


----------



## cepmom

GoofyMomInOhio said:


> I'm sorry for the loss of your grandma.  I'm going through the same right now and my heart goes out to you.  Less than two weeks ago my grandma (she raised me, so she is like my mom) was diagnosed with lung cancer.  We found out within a few days that it has spread through her body.  She is in Hospice and is unresponsive now.  My problem is that they are trying to force me to eat.  I'm not hungry and don't feel like eating.  My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.  Sending postive thoughts and hugs  your way.
> 
> Here is the quote that they have on the wall where my grandma is right now.  It gave me comfort (not sure why) but I thought I would share.
> "And in the end, it's not the years in your life that count. It's the life in your years." Abraham Lincoln



thank you so much. Prayers for you as well...my dad was sick a few years ago (COPD) and waiting for the inevitable is really unbelievably difficult. I'll be thinking of you


----------



## dthogue

cepmom said:


> hi WWers....having a really bad time right now; my grandmother passed away this week and I've been just horrible with eating and tracking . I know it's completely emotional eating and I'm feeling  pretty low about it. Hoping to at least make smart choices today and not binge; we're having lunch following the funeral and I'm not really sure what will be there to choose from. Positive thoughts needed in a big way today! thanks guys



I'm sorry to hear about your grandmother - take it hour by hour - you can get through this - don't beat yourself up, if you slip, just move on!


----------



## dthogue

Feeling kinda blue this Momday morning - I did run my first 5k yesterday and managed to get through it, but I hurt my foot near the beginning of the race and now I can hardly walk.  I beleive its plantar fasciitis and I am so upset.  I had this problem with my other foot about a year ago, and it takes awhile to heal - I am so disappointed right now - it sets my training way back not to mention I can't exercise and how that will affect my weight loss.  I'm ready to throw in the towel and head for the nearest jar of peanut butter to drown my sorrows! 

I trying to stay positive, but its hard - I didn't do eat too well over the weekend and the scale was not nice to me this morning - it still amazes me how it can weeks to loose 3 pounds, but I can gain 3 pounds in 2 days!  Oh my!

I hope everyone has a great day and to those who weigh in today - Good Luck!


----------



## vickalamode

Did my 2nd weigh in this morning...lost 5.2 lbs this week for a total of 8.4 so far! I was worried because I went over between 2-5 points almost every day, but I actually ended up having 35 weekly points left over which was better than last week. Also this week I went down from 30 daily points to 29. I'm 1.4 lbs away from my 5% goal so I hope that I can reach that by next week!


----------



## pjlla

Quick question for you all here.  I can't find the points for apple butter anywhere?  Anyone have any idea?  Not the new POINTS PLUS points, but the good old program points.  Any help would be appreciated. Thanks....................P


----------



## Sandi

dthogue said:


> Feeling kinda blue this Momday morning - I did run my first 5k yesterday and managed to get through it, but I hurt my foot near the beginning of the race and now I can hardly walk.  I beleive its plantar fasciitis and I am so upset.  I had this problem with my other foot about a year ago, and it takes awhile to heal - I am so disappointed right now - it sets my training way back not to mention I can't exercise and how that will affect my weight loss.  I'm ready to throw in the towel and head for the nearest jar of peanut butter to drown my sorrows!
> 
> I trying to stay positive, but its hard - I did eat too well over the weekend and the scale was not nice to me this morning - it still amazes me how it can weeks to loose 3 pounds, but I can gain 3 pounds in 2 days!  Oh my!
> 
> I hope everyone has a great day and to those who weigh in today - Good Luck!



Don't throw in the towel.  Congratulations on completing the 5K!  That's major.  You can find a different kind of exercise that won't exacerbate your foot injury -- that way you won't slide back and you'll keep up with your routine.  I did biking and that worked fine.  DH recently bought a stationary bike because he has joint problems and he has been doing fine with that.  Also, swimming is great.  Make time for yourself to do what you need.  Peanut butter is NOT the answer.  Stay strong!




vickalamode said:


> Did my 2nd weigh in this morning...lost 5.2 lbs this week for a total of 8.4 so far! I was worried because I went over between 2-5 points almost every day, but I actually ended up having 35 weekly points left over which was better than last week. Also this week I went down from 30 daily points to 29. I'm 1.4 lbs away from my 5% goal so I hope that I can reach that by next week!



Congratulations on your loss!  There is nothing wrong with using those weekly points, so I don't think you "went over" at all.  You played the plan perfectly.  Good work.


----------



## shinysparklybubbles

Down 3.5 lbs this week! 13 lbs down since Jan 8. Next goal is to hit 15 lbs loss (hopefully next week!) and then hit my 20% by tax day.


----------



## Mouse House Mama

Hey ladies! I have been reading all your successes this week and I am so happy for all of you. Cepmom I am so sorry for your loss. Don't worry about the points this week. Just take care of yourself. 

I am ready to have a pity party. Now I know there are worse things in the world but I just weighed myself (WI tomorrow) and I have gained weight! I ate my points. Counted everything and even used my BF points for the first time since I was not having success not using them. I did not need any weeklies with the BF points as it is a lot of points. I exercised at least 4 days this week for no less than 30 minutes each time. I am drinking water with lemon in it and average between 96-128 oz a day. I did use a lot of points for carbs this week but I did not go over my points at all. I am so frustrated that I could cry. I thought I was doing good because I actually felt good. Until I got on the scale and I swear the thing groaned when I stepped on. We'll see what the scale says tomorrow at weigh in but I am not hopeful.


----------



## Sandi

Mouse House Mama said:


> I am ready to have a pity party. Now I know there are worse things in the world but I just weighed myself (WI tomorrow) and I have gained weight! I ate my points. Counted everything and even used my BF points for the first time since I was not having success not using them. I did not need any weeklies with the BF points as it is a lot of points. I exercised at least 4 days this week for no less than 30 minutes each time. I am drinking water with lemon in it and average between 96-128 oz a day. I did use a lot of points for carbs this week but I did not go over my points at all. I am so frustrated that I could cry. I thought I was doing good because I actually felt good. Until I got on the scale and I swear the thing groaned when I stepped on. We'll see what the scale says tomorrow at weigh in but I am not hopeful.



Okay, take a deep breath and tell yourself you are worth the battle.  Your WI tomorrow could surprise you.  I'm a daily weigher, too, but I know they tell you to ignore everything except your weekly weight for a reason.  I just can't resist.  Then, take a look back over several weeks and see how far you've come.  Your average weekly weight loss should be more encouraging.  

I've mentioned this before, but my WW leader talks about inheriting her grandmother's china.  If she dropped one piece and it broke, she would not then throw all the other pieces to the floor just because she had one bad drop (or gain).  (It's not a perfect analogy, but hopefully you see what I'm saying.)  I've had many weight gains during my nearly year long journey, but I'm sure glad I'm where I am now and not where I was last April.  You're probably you're not where you were a month or two months ago (I can't remember how long you've been on program).

Chin up girl!


----------



## dthogue

vickalamode said:


> Did my 2nd weigh in this morning...lost 5.2 lbs this week for a total of 8.4 so far! I was worried because I went over between 2-5 points almost every day, but I actually ended up having 35 weekly points left over which was better than last week. Also this week I went down from 30 daily points to 29. I'm 1.4 lbs away from my 5% goal so I hope that I can reach that by next week!



Congratulations on your loss of weight, but I dearly missed that one point when I went from 30 to 29


----------



## dthogue

Sandi,

You are terrific - thanks for all your kinds words and support to all of us here - its nice to know we have a place we can come to vent our frustrations and share our successes with others who are going through the same thing we are - you are always so kind and the advice you give is right on!  

How is your DD coming along with your Princess 1/2 marathon costumes?  I found the sparkle-skirts and wanted to wear those, with a plain top, but my DD (19) says if she is able to participate, she will NOT wear a costume - party popper that she is


----------



## Sandi

dthogue said:


> Sandi,
> 
> You are terrific - thanks for all your kinds words and support to all of us here - its nice to know we have a place we can come to vent our frustrations and share our successes with others who are going through the same thing we are - you are always so kind and the advice you give is right on!
> 
> How is your DD coming along with your Princess 1/2 marathon costumes?  I found the sparkle-skirts and wanted to wear those, with a plain top, but my DD (19) says if she is able to participate, she will NOT wear a costume - party popper that she is



Hey Tammy,

You have no idea how often I turn to this thread in a day for support.  Just knowing there are others out there trying to do what I'm trying to do makes a huge difference in each of my days.  No one else gets it like y'all do.  You guys are my peeps.  

As far as our PHM costumes are coming, DD16 has figured our our assignments.  She will be Snow White, I will be Belle, and my sister will be Jasmine.  (We're all dark haired -- well, after I color -- princesses.)  DD16 is finding the tutus in yellow and light blue (DD16 is a dancer, so she has sources for tutus).  We'll be getting appropriately colored running T-Shirts from our running store and DD16 is trying to decide if she'll BeDazzle them (I'm voting no on that, but appparently my vote doesn't count).  We're going to look for tiaras while the three of us are at WDW next month.

Show you DD some of the costumes from this year's and last year's races.  Who doesn't want to dress like a princess?!


----------



## Worfiedoodles

Your Princess bibs will also match your costumes! If you select Belle as your favorite princess when you register (as I did) your bib will be yellow. I know Cinderella is blue, and Tiana is green. I think Jasmine is purple, and Aurora is pink. Not sure about Snow White -- if you ask on the Official Princess thread I'm sure someone chose her and can tell you! 

So glad you guys are going to do the Princess! It is the most fun race I've ever done, and really more about being there than your time, I think. So many multi-generational running families, and so many characters for "picturetunities", I cannot recommend it highly enough! 

I had a little slip down the slope tonight, but am ready to be right back on track tomorrow. I think I slip a little at the beginning of my week, and then I really stay on track. I have to cut myself a little slack and use some of the weekly or exercise points, just to mentally not feel like I'm deprived. 

Maria


----------



## Sandi

Worfiedoodles said:


> Your Princess bibs will also match your costumes! If you select Belle as your favorite princess when you register (as I did) your bib will be yellow. I know Cinderella is blue, and Tiana is green. I think Jasmine is purple, and Aurora is pink. Not sure about Snow White -- if you ask on the Official Princess thread I'm sure someone chose her and can tell you!
> 
> So glad you guys are going to do the Princess! It is the most fun race I've ever done, and really more about being there than your time, I think. So many multi-generational running families, and so many characters for "picturetunities", I cannot recommend it highly enough!
> 
> I had a little slip down the slope tonight, but am ready to be right back on track tomorrow. I think I slip a little at the beginning of my week, and then I really stay on track. I have to cut myself a little slack and use some of the weekly or exercise points, just to mentally not feel like I'm deprived.
> 
> Maria



Thanks for the info on the bibs Maria.  My Maria will be happy that the bibs will coordinate with her design!

Hope things are back on track for you today.  I think I take a few "liberties" with myself after a weigh in and then, when it's a few days to WI day again, I march straight.  Since all those liberties and slips are countable, we're still on the plan.  That's what I love about WW.

Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## dthogue

Good Morning Ladies,

My pitty party is over and I am back on track today -  my foot is still sore, so I didn't exercise this morning and its killing me - I feel guilty when I don't exercise.  I'm going to hold off til Thursday and them try the elipitical or the bike.  I can't beleive I'm going to say this, but I really miss my run/walk sessions - I can't wait to get back to it - I want to start my 1/2 marathon training!!

Maria and Sandi - that is so cool about the bibs - I also saw that they put your name on them as well, so it says "Princess Tammy" how exciting.

I'm going to work on DD for the costume, but she is pretty strong headed and probably won't change her mind - although she does think she is a princess   We won't know til the last minute if she'll be able to attend anyway.

I hope everyone has a GREAT day - 

Remember  "Don't give up you want the most for what you want at the moment!!"[/COLOR]


----------



## robinb

I wanted to share a NSV.  I bit the bullet and measured myself last month because I was disappointed with the scale.  I figured I would measure myself once per month right around the first of the month.  I measured myself for the second time on Sunday and I lost a total of 4.15 inches in a month!  I measure my waist at 2" above my belly button and my hips 5" below so I measure at the same place every month.


----------



## dthogue

robinb said:


> I wanted to share a NSV.  I bit the bullet and measured myself last month because I was disappointed with the scale.  I figured I would measure myself once per month right around the first of the month.  I measured myself for the second time on Sunday and I lost a total of 4.15 inches in a month!  I measure my waist at 2" above my belly button and my hips 5" below so I measure at the same place every month.



woo hoo  Great NSV!!!!


----------



## mackeysmom

Just checking in after this morning's weigh-in ...

I'm down .6 this week (actually TWO weeks since I used my "no weigh-in pass" last week.)

I'd be lying if I didn't say I'm a little disappointed with the scale.  I felt like I had a really good week - made good choices, didn't eat all of my weeklies, etc.  I was expecting more.

But a loss is a loss, right?  Down 16.2 total, and lost a point this week.

I do know that it is working though - it seems like overnight my underwear don't fit me any more .  They are falling down and bunching up like crazy.  I went to Target over the weekend and bought some new ones in a smaller size.

.6 down and droopy drawers?  That will carry me through the week .

Hope everybody else is having a good week .

- Laura


----------



## cvac

Hi, all--

I haven't read all the pages, but just found this thread today and wanted to check in. About 7 years ago, I lost almost 40 pounds on WW. I kept it off for a year and then got pregant with DD. The weight I gained with pregnancy put me back up to where I had been before WW. That wasn't too bad and I lost most of it again pretty quickly after delivery. Then, I started struggling with PPD and other issues and really started to pack the weight back on. I ended up weighing quite a bit more than I had when I was 9 months pregnant. 

I half-heartedly tried various things over the next few years, but finally committed to WW again at the beginning of the year. I'm doing the online program and LOVE the PointsPlus program. So far I've lost just over 13 pounds, with a goal of losing 25 before our June cruise.

Keep it up, everyone. The end result is so worth it!


----------



## sjms71

cepmom said:


> hi WWers....having a really bad time right now; my grandmother passed away this week and I've been just horrible with eating and tracking . I know it's completely emotional eating and I'm feeling  pretty low about it. Hoping to at least make smart choices today and not binge; we're having lunch following the funeral and I'm not really sure what will be there to choose from. Positive thoughts needed in a big way today! thanks guys



I am so sorry  Sorry I am a little late on the hugs too .  



dthogue said:


> Feeling kinda blue this Momday morning - I did run my first 5k yesterday and managed to get through it, but I hurt my foot near the beginning of the race and now I can hardly walk.  I beleive its plantar fasciitis and I am so upset.  I had this problem with my other foot about a year ago, and it takes awhile to heal - I am so disappointed right now - it sets my training way back not to mention I can't exercise and how that will affect my weight loss.  I'm ready to throw in the towel and head for the nearest jar of peanut butter to drown my sorrows!
> 
> I trying to stay positive, but its hard - I didn't do eat too well over the weekend and the scale was not nice to me this morning - it still amazes me how it can weeks to loose 3 pounds, but I can gain 3 pounds in 2 days!  Oh my!
> 
> I hope everyone has a great day and to those who weigh in today - Good Luck!



Congrats on your 5k, sorry you aren't feeling well.  Hang in there we are all here for you.  It's a tough road but we are all doing this together 



vickalamode said:


> Did my 2nd weigh in this morning...lost 5.2 lbs this week for a total of 8.4 so far! I was worried because I went over between 2-5 points almost every day, but I actually ended up having 35 weekly points left over which was better than last week. Also this week I went down from 30 daily points to 29. I'm 1.4 lbs away from my 5% goal so I hope that I can reach that by next week!



Great Job 



shinysparklybubbles said:


> Down 3.5 lbs this week! 13 lbs down since Jan 8. Next goal is to hit 15 lbs loss (hopefully next week!) and then hit my 20% by tax day.



Way to go 



dthogue said:


> Good Morning Ladies,
> 
> My pitty party is over and I am back on track today -  my foot is still sore, so I didn't exercise this morning and its killing me - I feel guilty when I don't exercise.  I'm going to hold off til Thursday and them try the elipitical or the bike.  I can't beleive I'm going to say this, but I really miss my run/walk sessions - I can't wait to get back to it - I want to start my 1/2 marathon training!!
> 
> Remember  "Don't give up you want the most for what you want at the moment!!"[/COLOR]



Glad to see you are in better spirits.  



robinb said:


> I wanted to share a NSV.  I bit the bullet and measured myself last month because I was disappointed with the scale.  I figured I would measure myself once per month right around the first of the month.  I measured myself for the second time on Sunday and I lost a total of 4.15 inches in a month!  I measure my waist at 2" above my belly button and my hips 5" below so I measure at the same place every month.



You go girl that is awesome 



mackeysmom said:


> Just checking in after this morning's weigh-in ...
> 
> I'm down .6 this week (actually TWO weeks since I used my "no weigh-in pass" last week.)
> 
> I'd be lying if I didn't say I'm a little disappointed with the scale.  I felt like I had a really good week - made good choices, didn't eat all of my weeklies, etc.  I was expecting more.
> 
> But a loss is a loss, right?  Down 16.2 total, and lost a point this week.
> 
> I do know that it is working though - it seems like overnight my underwear don't fit me any more .  They are falling down and bunching up like crazy.  I went to Target over the weekend and bought some new ones in a smaller size.
> 
> .6 down and droopy drawers?  That will carry me through the week .
> 
> Hope everybody else is having a good week .
> 
> - Laura



Laura that is too funny about the droopy drawers .  I remember when my  undies were sagging.  Keep up the good work.


----------



## sjms71

ok, so vacation is going ok it is very busy this week at Disney all of LA is here.  However, I did spend the entire morning in ERgent care .  I have had this bad pain in my lower back since Sunday.  Thought it might be a kidney stone but DR. doesn't think so.  I guess that's good but he really didn't know.  Treating me for pain in a UTI even though he didn't think that was it.  I know it's not just back pain even though he thought maybe that was it.  I have back pain, it's not that.  So, I will suffer through until we go home.  I feel fine except for this pain.  Anyway, I haven't really exercised other than walking.  Hope everyone else is having a great week.


----------



## disbabyndaddy

robinb said:


> I wanted to share a NSV.  I bit the bullet and measured myself last month because I was disappointed with the scale.  I figured I would measure myself once per month right around the first of the month.  I measured myself for the second time on Sunday and I lost a total of 4.15 inches in a month!  I measure my waist at 2" above my belly button and my hips 5" below so I measure at the same place every month.




That's fantastic!!  Congratulations!  I haven't measured since the first week (almost seven weeks ago)...thought I'd do it at the two-month mark.  I'm a part-time performer and will be doing a show in the next couple months -- hoping my costumes will need taken in during the run! 





mackeysmom said:


> I do know that it is working though - it seems like overnight my underwear don't fit me any more .  They are falling down and bunching up like crazy.  I went to Target over the weekend and bought some new ones in a smaller size.
> 
> .6 down and droopy drawers?  That will carry me through the week .




Hahahaha...love it!  They say not to base your success on the number on the scale, and right now your undergarments are giving you a big "HOORAY"!!


----------



## Sandi

sjms71 said:


> ok, so vacation is going ok it is very busy this week at Disney all of LA is here.  However, I did spend the entire morning in ergent care .  I have had this bad pain in my lower back since Sunday.  Thought it might be a kidney stone but DR. doesn't think so.  I guess that's good but he really didn't know.  Treating me for pain in a UTI even though he didn't think that was it.  I know it's not just back pain even though he thought maybe that was it.  I have back pain, it's not that.  So, I will suffer through until we go home.  I feel fine except for this pain.  Anyway, I haven't really exercised other than walking.  Hope everyone else is having a great week.



What a bummer Stephanie.  I hope you're magically cured NOW.    Not fun to have happen on vacation.


----------



## dthogue

mackeysmom said:


> .6 down and droopy drawers?  That will carry me through the week .
> 
> - Laura



 LOVE IT   We are probably the only ones who understand how exciting droppy drawers are


----------



## dthogue

sjms71 said:


> ok, so vacation is going ok it is very busy this week at Disney all of LA is here.  However, I did spend the entire morning in ergent care .  I have had this bad pain in my lower back since Sunday.  Thought it might be a kidney stone but DR. doesn't think so.  I guess that's good but he really didn't know.  Treating me for pain in a UTI even though he didn't think that was it.  I know it's not just back pain even though he thought maybe that was it.  I have back pain, it's not that.  So, I will suffer through until we go home.  I feel fine except for this pain.  Anyway, I haven't really exercised other than walking.  Hope everyone else is having a great week.



Thanks for checking in - we miss you.  Sorry to hear about the back pain - I hope its not kindey stones, I've had them several times and they are painful - like childbirth pain without a baby to show for it.   for you, I hope you feel better and can enjoy the rest of your trip.


----------



## GoofyMomInOhio

LOL, I can't wait til I have 'droopy drawers!!'

I had my weigh-in this morning and lost 5lbs this week for a total of 14.8lbs lost.  It felt good when I saw family on Sunday that I hadn't seen since Christmas and they were commenting on how great I look.


----------



## disbabyndaddy

GoofyMomInOhio said:


> I had my weigh-in this morning and lost 5lbs this week for a total of 14.8lbs lost.  It felt good when I saw family on Sunday that I hadn't seen since Christmas and they were commenting on how great I look.




YAYYYY!!    That's wonderful!  I'll be seeing my family in two weeks -- will have been two months -- and I'm hoping for the same thing.


----------



## nurseintraining

Hello  My name is Tina and I was wondering if I can join in on the ww fun?!  I am currently signed up online with ww. I am a chronic weight watcher.  I like the flexibility of the plan, and usually do well, but once I get comfortable I slack off.  I really have to stop doing that   I really start to get on my own nerves when it comes to how many times I have done this, so I can only imagine how much I probably drive my DH nuts.  I know it works, so I need to just stick with it.  I get easily discouraged if I don't see results fast enough (I know, I know..) 
We are heading back to the world on April 30th and then again in October, it would be really nice to have skinny pics in our October trip to compare to the April trip


----------



## mackeysmom

GoofyMomInOhio said:


> I had my weigh-in this morning and lost 5lbs this week for a total of 14.8lbs lost.  It felt good when I saw family on Sunday that I hadn't seen since Christmas and they were commenting on how great I look.



Great job


----------



## mackeysmom

sjms71 said:


> Laura that is too funny about the droopy drawers .  I remember when my  undies were sagging.  Keep up the good work.





disbabyndaddy said:


> Hahahaha...love it!  They say not to base your success on the number on the scale, and right now your undergarments are giving you a big "HOORAY"!!





dthogue said:


> LOVE IT   We are probably the only ones who understand how exciting droppy drawers are





GoofyMomInOhio said:


> LOL, I can't wait til I have 'droopy drawers!!'



LOL - after I originally hit "submit", I was afraid I might have posted it to the Community Board or the Budget Board - not sure how my tale of droopy drawers would have gone over on another board .

- Laura


----------



## Sandi

nurseintraining said:


> Hello  My name is Tina and I was wondering if I can join in on the ww fun?!  I am currently signed up online with ww. I am a chronic weight watcher.  I like the flexibility of the plan, and usually do well, but once I get comfortable I slack off.  I really have to stop doing that   I really start to get on my own nerves when it comes to how many times I have done this, so I can only imagine how much I probably drive my DH nuts.  I know it works, so I need to just stick with it.  I get easily discouraged if I don't see results fast enough (I know, I know..)
> We are heading back to the world on April 30th and then again in October, it would be really nice to have skinny pics in our October trip to compare to the April trip



Hi Tina, 

More than a few of us a "chronic" WWs (I like that term).  We're all hopeful that this will be the last time we have to start over.  So welcome to our crazy crew!  We totally understand where you're coming from and where you want to go.  Save your DH a headache, and turn to us.

Good luck on your journey.


----------



## sjms71

Sandi said:


> What a bummer Stephanie.  I hope you're magically cured NOW.    Not fun to have happen on vacation.



Thank you, I am feeling better however, yesterday it bothered me all day and went away by dinner then in the middle of the night, OMG, I thought I was going into Labor the pain was so bad.  It's not my entire back it's just on the left kidney area.  Who knows hoping to get a good night sleep tonight.  

On the disney note watched wishes tonight and the new thing where they flash pictures taken in the parks on the castle is really cool.


----------



## sjms71

dthogue said:


> Thanks for checking in - we miss you.  Sorry to hear about the back pain - I hope its not kindey stones, I've had them several times and they are painful - like childbirth pain without a baby to show for it.   for you, I hope you feel better and can enjoy the rest of your trip.



I've never had kidney stones but that is the first thing I thought of.  That is exactly how it felt as I was having back labor but just in that one area.  The Dr. said I would have groin pain if it was kidney stones.  I am just glad I am feeling better this evening.


----------



## MKCP1984

Hi and thanks for this thread!!  
Having just joined WW in early Feb (lost 5.1 so far) I've been a little worried about counting points in WDW.  I have sooo many questions!

1. What about DDP?  It seemed like alot of food last year,_ before _I began counting.  
2. Where are the best places to eat the healthier foods?
3. Will walking all day in the scorching Florida sun work off more points?
4.  How well do you other WW's do at the post-trip weigh-ins? 

Sorry, my mind is anxious to pre-plan all of my meals for our July trip, yet still enjoy myself and RELAX a little!

I have my next weigh-in tomorrow night (weigh-in Wednesday!!), so wish me luck..  Thanks and


----------



## Sandi

MKCP1984 said:


> Hi and thanks for this thread!!
> Having just joined WW in early Feb (lost 5.1 so far) I've been a little worried about counting points in WDW.  I have sooo many questions!
> 
> 1. What about DDP?  It seemed like alot of food last year,_ before _I began counting.
> 2. Where are the best places to eat the healthier foods?
> 3. Will walking all day in the scorching Florida sun work off more points?
> 4.  How well do you other WW's do at the post-trip weigh-ins?
> 
> Sorry, my mind is anxious to pre-plan all of my meals for our July trip, yet still enjoy myself and RELAX a little!
> 
> I have my next weigh-in tomorrow night (weigh-in Wednesday!!), so wish me luck..  Thanks and



Welcome to the club.  Different people will have different positions on your questions, but here are my two cents:

1.  I will not do the dining plan while on WW.  Even if it were free dining, I'd do a room discount (I have an AP).  Although you can say you don't have to eat desserts, it's just too tempting.  If I have to separately buy a dessert, I don't get one unless I really want it.  Having it "part of the price" hurts me.

2.  There are healthier options everywhere.  I particularly like Sunshine Seasons at Epcot.  There are carts selling fresh fruits and veggies now.  That didn't use to be the case.  You can also request carrots or apple slices instead of fries at CS restaurants.  The TS restaurants will also work with you to get healthier options -- you just have to ask.  We also order breakfast stuff and snacks from www.gardengrocer.com.

3.  All the walking is great.  I never count it as Activity Points though.  

4.  Last April, before WW, we went to WDW and had the QSDP.  I'm sure I gained weight, but when I saw photos from that trip, I immediately joined WW (mid-April).  In August, while on WW, we visited WDW for a week and we did not do a DDP, we ate at a wide variety of places -- including Yachtsman Steakhouse -- and I had a couple of Mickey Bars, a Dole Whip, and other treats.  I also exercised at the BWV gym a few times.  I kinda kept track of points on my Blackberry, but I was not Type-A about it.  Upon return, I lost 2 pounds since the prior WI two weeks before.  If you read through the thread, you'll find some people gain and some lose.  But, they always acknowledge why and how that happened.

You have some time to go before July.  By then, you will have really formed a habit and making wise selections will be second nature.  We head back to WDW on April 1 and I know I'm ready.


----------



## DisneyMOM09

Weigh in day... down 2.2lbs! That's a total of 12.2 lbs! My goal was 15 by vacation, so I feel like it's going to be close! I'm loving WW more everyday!


----------



## Catira

Hi.. how do I figure out online at WW how many points my homecooked recipe is? Also, I am looking to see if anyone has a points calculator they would like to sell. Where I attend meetings, we have been told they are out and have *no idea* when they will get any.


----------



## dthogue

GoofyMomInOhio said:


> LOL, I can't wait til I have 'droopy drawers!!'
> 
> I had my weigh-in this morning and lost 5lbs this week for a total of 14.8lbs lost.  It felt good when I saw family on Sunday that I hadn't seen since Christmas and they were commenting on how great I look.



Congratulations - that is a fantastic loss    Keep up the good work!


----------



## dthogue

DisneyMOM09 said:


> Weigh in day... down 2.2lbs! That's a total of 12.2 lbs! My goal was 15 by vacation, so I feel like it's going to be close! I'm loving WW more everyday!



Congratulations on your loss


----------



## dthogue

Catira said:


> Hi.. how do I figure out online at WW how many points my homecooked recipe is? Also, I am looking to see if anyone has a points calculator they would like to sell. Where I attend meetings, we have been told they are out and have *no idea* when they will get any.



Use the recipe builder and enter all the ingredients and the servings and it will calculate the points.

Bummer about the calculators - WW needs to something about this quickly - they are the key to the program - I would be lost without mine!  Hope you find one soon!


----------



## dthogue

Morning WW Friends - here is my motivational quote for the day


"*The only difference between try and triumph is a little "UMPH"*

Hope you can put some umph in your day!  Have a terrific day!


----------



## GoofyMomInOhio

dthogue said:


> Morning WW Friends - here is my motivational quote for the day
> 
> 
> "*The only difference between try and triumph is a little "UMPH"*
> 
> Hope you can put some umph in your day!  Have a terrific day!



I love this!!


----------



## cepmom

Catira said:


> Hi.. how do I figure out online at WW how many points my homecooked recipe is? Also, I am looking to see if anyone has a points calculator they would like to sell. Where I attend meetings, we have been told they are out and have *no idea* when they will get any.



calculators are out across the country...supposed to be getting some this month; they have been saying 3/20 but we shall see. You can use the calculator on eTools and if you have smartphone you can download a calculator app. I don't have smartphone but I really want one so I can get  the calculator app. I dont want to have to carry around a separate calculator in my purse.


----------



## GoofyMomInOhio

cepmom~ how are you holding up?  I'm been wondering how you were doing.   I'm having a rough day today...my grandma passed away last night.  I'm sending you lots of hugs and positive thoughts.


----------



## cepmom

GoofyMomInOhio said:


> cepmom~ how are you holding up?  I'm been wondering how you were doing.   I'm having a rough day today...my grandma passed away last night.  I'm sending you lots of hugs and positive thoughts.



oh my gosh! I am so sorry about your grandma! sending hugs and good thoughts your way as well. its so hard but try to take comfort in  knowing she is no longer in pain and has moved on to a new chapter in her life

I am kind of a mess. I have a big test at school tonight (human anatomy & physiology) and I haven't been able to focus on studying all week. I just can't get out from under this fog...I haven't been eating right or drinking enough water; too much coffee trying to get the fog to lift so I can at least try to get some studying done, but it's making me feel worse. It will get better but right now I just want a day to sleep in and not worry about anything or anyone else but myself.


----------



## Sandi

dthogue said:


> Morning WW Friends - here is my motivational quote for the day
> 
> 
> "*The only difference between try and triumph is a little "UMPH"*
> 
> Hope you can put some umph in your day!  Have a terrific day!



That's a good one Tammy.  I will remember it.

I was down 1 pound at my WI today.  Yea!  It's a new week now and I think I'm ready.


----------



## sjms71

Hey All, just checking in Congrats to all our Losers so far this week .  Keep up the good work.  

WELCOME to all the newbies .  

So, feeling ok today so far pain was bothering me in the a.m. but made it through the day.  As for food, ugh it hasn't been pretty .  Oh well it's vacation.  A lot of snack sort of items we all have been sharing but, I have been eating way too much.  Hope everyone continues to have a great week.


----------



## Catira

dthogue said:


> Use the recipe builder and enter all the ingredients and the servings and it will calculate the points.
> 
> Bummer about the calculators - WW needs to something about this quickly - they are the key to the program - I would be lost without mine!  Hope you find one soon!



Thanks.. I will try that.


----------



## haleyknits

I haven't had much time to post this week, but I have been reading! I had my first weigh in today and was down 2.2 pounds! I am very happy. I started training for the Disney Princess 1/2 Marathon. I am sore, but feeling good and most importantly, not hungry!


----------



## Julia M

Good Evening Everyone,

I haven't been around alot this week, but do pop by to read the postings, aas they are so motivational for me.

It's been a kind of hard week for me, but I have tried to keep persevering. I have stayed within my points, but my choices have been poor (like salad and hummus with carrots for lunch, with cake!!!). 

Does anyone follow the plan where you just eat Power Foods, but don't count points? My daughter would like to follow that plan, and I'd love any suggestions.

Thanks
Julia


----------



## MKCP1984

Sandi said:


> Welcome to the club.  Different people will have different positions on your questions, but here are my two cents:
> 
> 1.  I will not do the dining plan while on WW.  Even if it were free dining, I'd do a room discount (I have an AP).  Although you can say you don't have to eat desserts, it's just too tempting.  If I have to separately buy a dessert, I don't get one unless I really want it.  Having it "part of the price" hurts me.
> 
> 2.  There are healthier options everywhere.  I particularly like Sunshine Seasons at Epcot.  There are carts selling fresh fruits and veggies now.  That didn't use to be the case.  You can also request carrots or apple slices instead of fries at CS restaurants.  The TS restaurants will also work with you to get healthier options -- you just have to ask.  We also order breakfast stuff and snacks from www.gardengrocer.com.
> 
> 3.  All the walking is great.  I never count it as Activity Points though.
> 
> 4.  Last April, before WW, we went to WDW and had the QSDP.  I'm sure I gained weight, but when I saw photos from that trip, I immediately joined WW (mid-April).  In August, while on WW, we visited WDW for a week and we did not do a DDP, we ate at a wide variety of places -- including Yachtsman Steakhouse -- and I had a couple of Mickey Bars, a Dole Whip, and other treats.  I also exercised at the BWV gym a few times.  I kinda kept track of points on my Blackberry, but I was not Type-A about it.  Upon return, I lost 2 pounds since the prior WI two weeks before.  If you read through the thread, you'll find some people gain and some lose.  But, they always acknowledge why and how that happened.
> 
> You have some time to go before July.  By then, you will have really formed a habit and making wise selections will be second nature.  We head back to WDW on April 1 and I know I'm ready.



Thanks Sandi for the great advice!  And I'm looking forward to a dole whip!  You're right, I'll have to be 'good' between now and July so I can relax a bit during vacation.
Lucky you heading back so soon!  good luck with your WI and have a fun trip!


----------



## mrzrich

Hey guys.  Rough week for me.  I had a stomach virus.  Didn't eat for 2 days.  Then when I felt better I ate like there was no tomorrow.  I was up 0.4 at WI.  I know thats not so bad, but when I got home last night I went on an all out binge.

This morning I woke up and my mouth tastes like a salt lick. Already downed 2 glasses of water at 6 AM!  Back on track today.  My new size 14 Bathing suit is supposed to arrive from QVC today.  Last year my bathing suit was a size 24.  Tried it on this weekend and the bottoms fell down.

Next week is WDW.  Hope to be in a good place food wise before I leave.


----------



## shinysparklybubbles

Houseparty.com is doing a WW Ice cream party! I hope I get picked!


----------



## Sandi

mrzrich said:


> Hey guys.  Rough week for me.  I had a stomach virus.  Didn't eat for 2 days.  Then when I felt better I ate like there was no tomorrow.  I was up 0.4 at WI.  I know thats not so bad, but when I got home last night I went on an all out binge.
> 
> This morning I woke up and my mouth tastes like a salt lick. Already downed 2 glasses of water at 6 AM!  Back on track today.  My new size 14 Bathing suit is supposed to arrive from QVC today.  Last year my bathing suit was a size 24.  Tried it on this weekend and the bottoms fell down.
> 
> Next week is WDW.  Hope to be in a good place food wise before I leave.



A new swimsuit!  That is an amazing drop in sizes from your old suit.  I can't wait to hear how great you look in the new suit.  

Sorry you weren't feeling well -- at least you got the sickness out of the way before WDW.  You'll do great -- I just know it.


----------



## GoofyMomInOhio

mrzrich said:


> This morning I woke up and my mouth tastes like a salt lick. Already downed 2 glasses of water at 6 AM!  Back on track today.  My new size 14 Bathing suit is supposed to arrive from QVC today.  Last year my bathing suit was a size 24.  Tried it on this weekend and the bottoms fell down.
> 
> Next week is WDW.  Hope to be in a good place food wise before I leave.



That is AWESOME!!!!!  Have a great time at WDW showing off that new bathing suit!


----------



## dthogue

Sandi said:


> That's a good one Tammy.  I will remember it.
> 
> I was down 1 pound at my WI today.  Yea!  It's a new week now and I think I'm ready.



 Congrats on the loss - and here's to a new week


----------



## dthogue

haleyknits said:


> I haven't had much time to post this week, but I have been reading! I had my first weigh in today and was down 2.2 pounds! I am very happy. I started training for the Disney Princess 1/2 Marathon. I am sore, but feeling good and most importantly, not hungry!



Haley,

Glad to see you check in - congrats on the loss   Great job with starting your 1/2 marathon training - I was to start this week too, but am sidelined with a sore foot - I WILL start on Monday with my week 1 training, even if I have to walk.  Are you doing a specific training program?


----------



## dthogue

Julia M said:


> Good Evening Everyone,
> 
> I haven't been around alot this week, but do pop by to read the postings, aas they are so motivational for me.
> 
> It's been a kind of hard week for me, but I have tried to keep persevering. I have stayed within my points, but my choices have been poor (like salad and hummus with carrots for lunch, with cake!!!).
> 
> Does anyone follow the plan where you just eat Power Foods, but don't count points? My daughter would like to follow that plan, and I'd love any suggestions.
> 
> Thanks
> Julia



Hi Julia,

Hang in there girl - you can do it - we all have "cake" days, mine are peanut butter days, but you will get through it.  We have to be able to face the cake in order to stay on the program for life - have a bit or two, throw the rest away and move on 

I know the plan is called Simply filling, like the old core plan, but I don't know much about it.


----------



## dthogue

mrzrich said:


> Last year my bathing suit was a size 24.  Tried it on this weekend and the bottoms fell down.



Hope you are feeling better - than is AWESOME drop if sizes - how exciting for you!!!!  PS - I  QVC!!!!


----------



## dthogue

Morning WW Friends,

Hope everyone is doing well - I'm hoping to get to the gym this afternoon, haven't exercised in 3 days and I feel guilty, but my home scale is going down without the exercise, so that's a good thing.  Afterwards my daughter and I are getting pedicures!

*Motivation for the day...

Don't give up what you want the most, for what you want at the moment!*


----------



## Sandi

Interesting NSVs here.  DD16 went with a friend last night to get some ice cream after their water polo practice.  She got the local place's equivalent of a Oreo cookie blizzard.  She brought it home and had maybe two bites, then said she was done.  She sat it by the sink.  I commented on how little she ate and she said, yeah, it was good, but that was all I wanted.  (Victory #1 -- I didn't say eat it, you paid good money; and she is making a great choice for her health).  I looked at it and thought, hmm, I could eat that, but I don't really want it.  (Victory #2 -- I can't believe I didn't even take a taste.)


----------



## MusiqChic99

WW has made me a happy person again.  Seriously I had days where I just felt dead. Now I look forward to doing things.  I'm really starting to love cooking too because it's an important part of my journey.  

I'm so excited about my future now.  I'm hoping by summer to buy a dress or skirt that I feel great in.  I've hidden myself for so long and I'm ready to be that girlie girl again.

Love coming here and reading other people's journeys. I don't post much but this really keeps me motivated to come here.

Have a great week girls!


----------



## Belle5

I am taking my boys to the beach for spring break.  I will be eating at a Hampton breakfast buffet all week.  That makes me nervous as DH is at a Homewood Suites right now on business and just emailed me asking how many points in a cup of rolled oats.  I told him 8.  If that is what he ate this morning...he really couldn't have eaten anything else except maybe fruit.  This got my mind to thinking about how much control I have over my WW diet at home--especially at breakfast.  I would like to know safe things to choose next week while eating my free breakfast.  Thank you for any help!


----------



## ski_mom

MusiqChic99 said:


> WW has made me a happy person again.  Seriously I had days where I just felt dead. Now I look forward to doing things.  I'm really starting to love cooking too because it's an important part of my journey.
> 
> I'm so excited about my future now.  I'm hoping by summer to buy a dress or skirt that I feel great in.  I've hidden myself for so long and I'm ready to be that girlie girl again.
> 
> Love coming here and reading other people's journeys. I don't post much but this really keeps me motivated to come here.
> 
> Have a great week girls!



This is just an awesome post!  I'm so glad you're feeling better and I hope to one day be like this too!  I'm just starting again and have a long way to go, but I'm thinking about vacation this summer and I'm hoping that I'm lighter in body and attitude too!


----------



## shinysparklybubbles

I found a super quick meal!

I bought Old Elpaso tortilla stuffers garlic chili chicken. It's rice, bean, chicken and spices and really yummy. 2 pts for 1/3 of a cup and it takes 60 to microwave in it's pouch.*

I had 2/3 of a cup and baked tostitos to eat with it for 7 points. If I had sour cream I probably would have had made a taco type salad with it.*


----------



## haleyknits

dthogue said:


> Haley,
> 
> Glad to see you check in - congrats on the loss   Great job with starting your 1/2 marathon training - I was to start this week too, but am sidelined with a sore foot - I WILL start on Monday with my week 1 training, even if I have to walk.  Are you doing a specific training program?



Thanks!
I am doing couch to 5k. I have a 5k in May, two weeks before our Disney trip. I am planning on a 10k later this summer. I will be using on of the galloway programs.


----------



## DisneyMOM09

Belle5 said:


> I am taking my boys to the beach for spring break.  I will be eating at a Hampton breakfast buffet all week.  That makes me nervous as DH is at a Homewood Suites right now on business and just emailed me asking how many points in a cup of rolled oats.  I told him 8.  If that is what he ate this morning...he really couldn't have eaten anything else except maybe fruit.  This got my mind to thinking about how much control I have over my WW diet at home--especially at breakfast.  I would like to know safe things to choose next week while eating my free breakfast.  Thank you for any help!



I've never had breakfast at a Hampton, but we do stay at hotels that serve a contental breakfast, some things you might find are ... yogurt, boiled eggs, toast, bananas, apples, milk, coffee, (also danishes, bagels, cereal, juice). I'm thinking that you could probably have a yogurt and a piece of fruit and a boiled egg and have a pretty healthy, not too many point breakfast.


----------



## TimonTracy

Hello ! I'm trying out Weight Watchers this week. Trying to renew my focus... changing up from another diet plan. Looking forward to weighing in Monday and seeing how the new PointsPlus suits me. Thanks for posting all the tips and inspiration here for all to see !


----------



## disbabyndaddy

TimonTracy said:


> Hello ! I'm trying out Weight Watchers this week. Trying to renew my focus... changing up from another diet plan. Looking forward to weighing in Monday and seeing how the new PointsPlus suits me. Thanks for posting all the tips and inspiration here for all to see !




Welcome aboard!  I've been doing WW for seven weeks now and *really* enjoy the PointsPlus system.  Hope you like it too -- break a leg!


----------



## Sandi

My, we're a quiet group today.  It's Friday and the sun is shining in mid-Michigan (that is a rare thing in the winter, so we relish it).  It has been a very busy day at the office.  I'm looking forward to getting out of here at a reasonable time, get a run in and then go out to dinner with DD16.  (DH is going out with "the guys" and their traditional fried fish lenten start up.)

So far, so good in the food department.  Of course, it's only 1:30.

Make it a great day people!


----------



## cvac

Today was WI for me and I lost a pound last week. So that puts me at 14.5 total. Hoping for another 11.5 before our cruise in June. Gotta fit more workouts in during the week for sure.

Hope everyone else is having a good day!


----------



## disbabyndaddy

Did my WI this morning and lost another pound. A little less than I've been averaging, but of course, I'll take it!  I'm pretty sure I know the cause of the slow-down this past week and am ready to ramp it up (ie. re-focus) for this one.

The sun is FINALLY shining here in Indy.   Happy Friday, all!


----------



## vickalamode

Hey everyone...just a question!

DBF and I are planning on going out to dinner tonight, and I am *really* craving some fried food (probably the reason why I had to join WW in the first place actually boo). I looked up the NI for what I want to have and it is 28 points including the sides. 

I have 11 points left for the day out of 29 and 35 weekly points left. So I supposedly have enough points left where I should be able to have what I want at dinner, but I am still nervous and wary about it! Any input? I'm also nervous because I have less points than I wanted to have left for the day, due to sharing some onion rings with a co-worker today...I wouldn't have eaten them if I knew 4 onion rings were going to be 7 points!!

I want to lose at least 1 or 2 pounds this week, will it still be possible if I go out to eat tonight? I'm currently assuming that WW designed the program so that I'm allowed to use the weekly points, but I am still nervous about actually using so many of them at one meal...


----------



## sjms71

Belle5 said:


> I am taking my boys to the beach for spring break.  I will be eating at a Hampton breakfast buffet all week.  That makes me nervous as DH is at a Homewood Suites right now on business and just emailed me asking how many points in a cup of rolled oats.  I told him 8.  If that is what he ate this morning...he really couldn't have eaten anything else except maybe fruit.  This got my mind to thinking about how much control I have over my WW diet at home--especially at breakfast.  I would like to know safe things to choose next week while eating my free breakfast.  Thank you for any help!



We stay at the Hampton Inn a lot when we travel besides waffles they usually have eggs, and turkey sausage.  They also have oatmeal, fresh fruit(banana's and apples), yogurt too.  Sometimes they have a fruit mix with oranges, pinapple and grapefruit.  Of course they have tons of pastry's too but they offer enough stuff to make good choices.


----------



## dthogue

Evening WW Friends,

Too quiet here today - made it to the gym today for the first time this week - my foot is still sore, but I wanted to try to salvage the week, weigh in tomorrow, I think I'm back to where I started last Saturday, but we'll see.

I'm dying to get out and run, its so frustrating to want to exercise, but can't because of this sore foot.


----------



## MKCP1984

Hi, 
Today I found a wonderful *ONE*-point dessert, even lower than the WW ice cream bars:

*The Dairy Queen Fudge Bar   *

Very creamy and chocolately, with 6 grams of fiber!!!  And only ONE point!!!

Now I'm hoping to buy a whole box to keep at home to satisfy these chocolate cravings without going over my points.

Anyway, I thought I'd share my excitement.   Enjoy!   And have a good week.


----------



## Worfiedoodles

Just back from my weigh in -- this was a meeting I needed! I was discouraged last night because I used one of those online calculators, and it said I still need to lose 40 lbs to be healthy...this week's meeting was about celebrating your successes, and what you have learned, and how you have changed. I have learned and changed a lot, which will help me get the rest of the weight off for good and to stay!

I was down 1.8 this week, for a total of 16.4. 

*Tammy* -- Sometimes when you can't run you might be able to tolerate the elliptical? My dh has PF, and that's what he does when it's too painful to run. 

My dh and I signed up for the Providence Rock 'n Roll Half Marathon in August. This is good, because having a race to aim to be smaller for will help me keep my focus. 

I can't believe how crowded the 7:15 am meeting was this morning! Every chair was taken, and there were a good 10 people standing. I really liked this leader last week and that was what prompted me to switch to Saturdays for my weigh-ins. Her 10:00 am last week was just as crowded, and I suspect the 9:15 is as well attended. 

Are Saturday meetings in general this popular, or is this just probably the best leader at my center? I've been to Monday and Tuesday nights as well. The Monday night leader was kind of a dud (for me), the Tuesday night leader was good, and I haven't tried Wednesday or Friday yet. 

Maria


----------



## karliebug

I lost a pound this week and I know I should be happy with that but my goal is 2 pounds a week and lately I have been losing .6, .4. etc.  I know that at least I am losing and that overall I have lost 23 pounds but it is really slowing down. I have a lot to lose and it seems like it will take forever one pound a week or less. Please give me a pep talk to keep hanging in there.


----------



## mommykds

Just curious, is anyone still doing the old plan?  (momentum or flex).  I still am on flex & I know (for me) fruits are not free.  I gain or maintain when I eat too much fruit.


Karliebug,
Hang in there!  A slow loss is better than none & your combined weight loss is great.  The way I feel when I do not lose alot is how much I would weigh if I was not on WW's.   The leaders always suggest when you are losing slowly to mix things up.  Maybe change your exercise & try new foods for the week & see if that makes a difference.  Good luck & don't give up.


----------



## Worfiedoodles

karliebug said:


> I lost a pound this week and I know I should be happy with that but my goal is 2 pounds a week and lately I have been losing .6, .4. etc.  I know that at least I am losing and that overall I have lost 23 pounds but it is really slowing down. I have a lot to lose and it seems like it will take forever one pound a week or less. Please give me a pep talk to keep hanging in there.



*karliebug* -- This morning my leader said that this is the time of year when people naturally get discouraged and start going through a little slump. You've seen change, but it's not as much or as obvious as you thought it would be. She suggested reviewing all the progress you have made in every way -- not just the scale. What habits are better? Is your overall health better? Do you wear a smaller size? Do you feel better about yourself? All these things count! This is also a good time to change things up a bit. Try new fruits or veggies. Cook your breakfast one day instead of having oatmeal. Bring tuna with salad for lunch instead of soup or a sandwich -- there are a ton of things you can to do keep it fresh for you. I'm going to plan my menus for the week in a few minutes, and I'm going to include one new WW recipe for dinner. I also noticed cantaloupe is on sale, so I'll be adding that in this week for fruit. 

I tried the lemon mousse pie WW bars this morning, and they are absolutely delicious, and only 2 pts. I'm going to add them into my "treat" rotation. Just a little change, small to say the least...can have some pretty amazing results! 

Maria


----------



## haleyknits

dthogue said:


> Evening WW Friends,
> 
> Too quiet here today - made it to the gym today for the first time this week - my foot is still sore, but I wanted to try to salvage the week, weigh in tomorrow, I think I'm back to where I started last Saturday, but we'll see.
> 
> I'm dying to get out and run, its so frustrating to want to exercise, but can't because of this sore foot.



Hugs! I hope your foot feels better soon. I want to run too (never thought I'd say that!) but I have to stay home and clean today. My inlaws will be here later. 

I haven't tracked a thing since weigh in Wednesday. I will tomorrow. I think.


----------



## dthogue

Worfiedoodles said:


> I was down 1.8 this week, for a total of 16.4.
> 
> *Tammy* -- Sometimes when you can't run you might be able to tolerate the elliptical? My dh has PF, and that's what he does when it's too painful to run.
> 
> My dh and I signed up for the Providence Rock 'n Roll Half Marathon in August. This is good, because having a race to aim to be smaller for will help me keep my focus.
> 
> Are Saturday meetings in general this popular, or is this just probably the best leader at my center? I've been to Monday and Tuesday nights as well. The Monday night leader was kind of a dud (for me), the Tuesday night leader was good, and I haven't tried Wednesday or Friday yet.
> 
> Maria



Hi Maria,

Congrats on the loss and I'm glad you are feeling better this morning.  I weigh in on Saturdays too, but wasn't able to stay for the meeting  - we average about 50 people for our meeting and our leader is terrific as well - seems like the meeting keeps getting bigger.  

I did try the elipitical last night and it went pretty well, but this morning my foot is sore - I think my new inserts in my sneakers are fitted quite right.

I thought about doing the Philadelphia Rock'n Roll 1/2 marathon in September - looks like alot of fun, but right now I'm hestitant to sign up for anything - really discouraged!


----------



## dthogue

karliebug said:


> I lost a pound this week and I know I should be happy with that but my goal is 2 pounds a week and lately I have been losing .6, .4. etc.  I know that at least I am losing and that overall I have lost 23 pounds but it is really slowing down. I have a lot to lose and it seems like it will take forever one pound a week or less. Please give me a pep talk to keep hanging in there.



Karliebug - you will be happy to know that I found your one pound this week - I knew it was coming, too much food last weekend and no exercise this week and up the scale goes.  Good News is that the number has come down since Monday and I was on plan the remainder of the week and am focused on staying on plan ALL WEEKEND! 

The slow weight loss can be frustrating, with show's like the Biggest Loser and them losing it so quickly - just remember slow and steady wins the race!


----------



## cepmom

Worfiedoodles said:


> Just back from my weigh in -- this was a meeting I needed! I was discouraged last night because I used one of those online calculators, and it said I still need to lose 40 lbs to be healthy...this week's meeting was about celebrating your successes, and what you have learned, and how you have changed. I have learned and changed a lot, which will help me get the rest of the weight off for good and to stay!
> 
> I was down 1.8 this week, for a total of 16.4.
> 
> *Tammy* -- Sometimes when you can't run you might be able to tolerate the elliptical? My dh has PF, and that's what he does when it's too painful to run.
> 
> My dh and I signed up for the Providence Rock 'n Roll Half Marathon in August. This is good, because having a race to aim to be smaller for will help me keep my focus.
> 
> I can't believe how crowded the 7:15 am meeting was this morning! Every chair was taken, and there were a good 10 people standing. I really liked this leader last week and that was what prompted me to switch to Saturdays for my weigh-ins. Her 10:00 am last week was just as crowded, and I suspect the 9:15 is as well attended.
> 
> Are Saturday meetings in general this popular, or is this just probably the best leader at my center? I've been to Monday and Tuesday nights as well. The Monday night leader was kind of a dud (for me), the Tuesday night leader was good, and I haven't tried Wednesday or Friday yet.
> 
> Maria



Saturdays at my center are insanely busy too, but we also have an awesome leader! If I didn't work at the meeting, that's the one I would want to go to. If you don't mind me asking, which center do you go to? I'm in MA too


----------



## NC State

I just stared WW on Mar 3.  I went to weigh in on Mar 10 I was down 3.8 lbs!  I was so happy since I have 57 lbs to lose. I don't have a calculator so it makes it hard when I go shopping. I hope we get them in soon.  So far so good!


----------



## Sandi

NC State said:


> I just stared WW on Mar 3.  I went to weigh in on Mar 10 I was down 3.8 lbs!  I was so happy since I have 57 lbs to lose. I don't have a calculator so it makes it hard when I go shopping. I hope we get them in soon.  So far so good!



Congratulations on a great start.  It's a journey.

Karliebug, you're going to set yourself up for some real disappointments if you define success only as a 2 pound per week loss. You are succeeding and doing really well.  

I got a 5 mile run in this morning.  It was my long run day -- sunny and 40 degrees.  Whoo, hoo!


----------



## mackeysmom

Went to Costco this morning and they had samples of a new Fiber One Chocolate Fudge Brownie.  (I've been staying away from the Fiber One bars since I found some Kelloggs fiber bars that don't have "artificially added fiber" and are much better - in my opinion, anyway.) 

Love, love, love the brownies .  They don't taste like fake chocolate - I really felt like I was having a treat - and only 2 PointsPlus.  They are a little small - but still bigger than the bars sold at the WW meetings.

I bought a box.  I'll have to see if they become a trigger food for me - that is sometimes a problem with sweets for me.  If they do - I will give them to my sister and have her dole one out for me each week when I visit .

Just thought I'd share my find ...

- Laura


----------



## NC State

I tried the lemon bars at the last WW meeting. There were great but really small. Are the FO brownies that small?


----------



## Julia M

Good afternoon,
Weighed in this morning and lost 1.2 pounds. Not as big as loss as I have been having, but I'll take it. I am happy it was a loss and not a gain. I attribute that to continuing persevere and counted points and if I blew it, I gained control, counted points and stopped it from getting worse. 

We had the annual Academic Junior High Decathlon event today. I got up early and weighed in before 7am (groan) and brought my lunch (didn;t eat the junk food lunch), knowing we'd be out for dinner tonight.  We had our big dinner last night (a potluck) and I was good there....at a bunch of grapes and had an Indian dish (made with garbanzo beans). 

My goal for this week is to continue tracking and brining lunch from home and add in exercising on the elliptical. 

Everyone, have a good weekend!

Julia


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

karliebug said:


> I lost a pound this week and I know I should be happy with that but my goal is 2 pounds a week and lately I have been losing .6, .4. etc.  I know that at least I am losing and that overall I have lost 23 pounds but it is really slowing down. I have a lot to lose and it seems like it will take forever one pound a week or less. Please give me a pep talk to keep hanging in there.



Karliebug -- maybe you should set a more realistic goal for yourself then 2 pounds per week.  Up to two pounds is actually the most anyone can expect to lose per week while following the WW program but there is no guarantee that anyone _will_ lose two pounds _every_ week.  You dont want to become discouraged and quit or have a binge.  You've gotten some great advice so far and you're still losing so try to be happy with that.  Just remember that even half a pound a week is still 25 pounds in one year.  Pile 25 bricks of butter on your kitchen table!  That's a lot!  Keep hanging in!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

I stop by to read and catch up every day but I didn't realize that it's been over a week since I last posted.  So two Wednesday ago I wanted a big loss and didn't eat most of my Weekly points and only I lost .2.  Remember that??  My leader said that maybe I wasn't eating enough and suggested that I eat them all for the next week.  Well, I ate every one of them and on Wednesday this week, I was up 2.6 .  I'm one of those people who weighs myself 3 times in the morning and twice before I go to bed (and if I have to get up at night to go to the bathroom, I weigh myself then also ).  Every morning from Thursday to Monday I watched the scale move up and up.  On Monday afternoon, DS brought his chocolate cake home in his lunch and guess what I did?!  I ate it because I was so ticked at my scale and that started a downward spiral.  I think I ate about 22 extra points over the rest of the day.

So, I decided that this week I would not get on the scale and so far, I havent and it's driving me nuts not knowing what I weigh   I've been behaving so far...went to a pool pizza party and counted my 2 slices.  Stayed away from the chips, cookies and donuts that were there.   Tomorrow we're going away and will be gone for 5 meals.  I'm taking lots of Weekly points with me so hopefully, I'll be fine.  I'll be wearing my clicker attached to my keychain on my belt loop to keep me focused and that usually works.  I need to see a loss this and more then .2!


----------



## dthogue

Sandi said:


> I got a 5 mile run in this morning.  It was my long run day -- sunny and 40 degrees.  Whoo, hoo!



Ohhhh I'm so jealous - today was to be my C25K graduation and I was going to get my sneaker charm, but it wasn't meant to be!  I'll try for this week, but if that doesn't work, I'll shoot for the next week - I won't give, I WILL graduate this program!

Tammy


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

It's been great reading about everyone's success at the scale and the NSV's as well lately.  It would be interesting to know how much weight everyone's lost since joining this thread.

My condolences to both of you who have lost family members recently. 

To those of you at Disney and those of you heading off to Disney soon,...you have my envy!  

Have a great weekend everyone!  I'll let you all know how it goes on Wednesday at the scale!


----------



## sjms71

*Karliebug:* Hang in there, It's good to have goals but sometimes, well a lot of times our bodies will not do what we want them to do.  You are losing wieght and it does all add up 

*Sandi:* Way to go on that run today, glad to see it's kind of warming up in Michigan.

*Jessie:*   I hate when you go by the "book" and you gain weight.  I'm sure you will see weight loss this coming week.  

Congrats on losses today have a great upcoming week!!!





NC State said:


> I just stared WW on Mar 3.  I went to weigh in on Mar 10 I was down 3.8 lbs!  I was so happy since I have 57 lbs to lose. I don't have a calculator so it makes it hard when I go shopping. I hope we get them in soon.  So far so good!



Welcome neighbor!!!  I am in SW Wake County!!


----------



## mackeysmom

NC State said:


> I tried the lemon bars at the last WW meeting. There were great but really small. Are the FO brownies that small?



No, the Fiber One Brownies are easily twice the size of the lemon bars - a good point's value in my opinion .


----------



## DisMomme

Just found this thread and thought I'd join in.  I'm doing WW online.  I did it 6 years ago and lost 27 lbs.  I was close to my goal weight but didn't keep up with it.  For me, recording is key.  I need to input everything in order to lose weight and stay accountable.  Anyway, over the last 6 years I have gained 38 pounds 

This October I started again and am down 13 lbs.  The last 2 weeks have been minimal losses.  This week I haven't been doing well.  I kinda got discouraged after the last 2 weeks.  I write this as I eat a skinny cow ice cream sandwich and drink an amaretto on the rocks. Not exactly "on-plan". I hope finding this thread will help me stay motivated.


----------



## NC State

DisMomme said:


> Just found this thread and thought I'd join in.  I'm doing WW online.  I did it 6 years ago and lost 27 lbs.  I was close to my goal weight but didn't keep up with it.  For me, recording is key.  I need to input everything in order to lose weight and stay accountable.  Anyway, over the last 6 years I have gained 38 pounds
> 
> This October I started again and am down 13 lbs.  The last 2 weeks have been minimal losses.  This week I haven't been doing well.  I kinda got discouraged after the last 2 weeks.  I write this as I eat a skinny cow ice cream sandwich and drink an amaretto on the rocks. Not exactly "on-plan". I hope finding this thread will help me stay motivated.



Your story is so much like mine.  Six years ago I lost 36 lbs, I was 2 lbs from goal weight. After six years I have gained 57 lbs. I can't put it off anymore. I'm 46 and feel like crap. After one week I'm down 3.8 lbs and I know I can do this!


----------



## TeresaZ

Hello! Fellow Weight Watcher here! By any chance is there a list of points for foods/restaurants found in the parks or resorts? A friend and I are doing a girls weekend and we are both on WW. 

THANKS in advance!


----------



## Sandi

dthogue said:


> Ohhhh I'm so jealous - today was to be my C25K graduation and I was going to get my sneaker charm, but it wasn't meant to be!  I'll try for this week, but if that doesn't work, I'll shot for the next week - I won't give, I WILL graduate this program!
> 
> Tammy



Yes, you will.  Just stick with it.  It's the Try and Upmph thing!



CdnBuzzFan said:


> It's been great reading about everyone's success at the scale and the NSV's as well lately.  It would be interesting to know how much weight everyone's lost since joining this thread.



I'm not really sure when I found this thread, but it has been a life saver for me.  I got back to WW on April 21, 2010 after a WDW trip for spring break last year.  As many of you know, the photos from that trip are what pushed me over the edge to go back to WW.  Since then, I have lost 30.2 pounds.  The tough thing is that the last 5 pounds have taken 3 months to be rid of -- and it's not because I'm going wild with food and not getting any exercise.  I track every day and I get lots of exercise -- it is my new lifestyle.  But, l can tell you that losing an average of less than 1/2 a pound per week for 3 months can be a real downer.  You guys, however, have been so supportive and helpful.  I have 3.4 pounds to go to get to goal (although I will probably try for a little more) and I will not be surprised if it takes another 3 months to get there.  I think that if I had not had this daily check in, I would have given up a few months ago.  I love my WW leader, and I faithfully go to my weekly meetings.  But, I can't go there every day; I can come here every day.

Let's make it a great week!


----------



## dthogue

Sandi said:


> I'm not really sure when I found this thread, but it has been a life saver for me.  I got back to WW on April 21, 2010 after a WDW trip for spring break last year.  As many of you know, the photos from that trip are what pushed me over the edge to go back to WW.  Since then, I have lost 30.2 pounds.  The tough thing is that the last 5 pounds have taken 3 months to be rid of -- and it's not because I'm going wild with food and not getting any exercise.  I track every day and I get lots of exercise -- it is my new lifestyle.  But, l can tell you that losing an average of less than 1/2 a pound per week for 3 months can be a real downer.  You guys, however, have been so supportive and helpful.  I have 3.4 pounds to go to get to goal (although I will probably try for a little more) and I will not be surprised if it takes another 3 months to get there.  I think that if I had not had this daily check in, I would have given up a few months ago.  I love my WW leader, and I faithfully go to my weekly meetings.  But, I can't go there every day; I can come here every day.
> 
> Let's make it a great week!



Hi Sandi,

You have such a great attitude towards losing weight - I have read that the people who lose it slowly are the ones who are most likely to keep it off long term.  I think we get caught up in the quick fixes, that it is so easy to be impatient and want the weight off now.  Your are an inspiration to us all - keep the motivation going and you will be to goal before you know it!


----------



## dthogue

Sandi,

My DD showed me a website today www.runningfunky.com, thought you and your DD might want to check it out - my DD says she won't wear a skirt (although they do have cute ones on this site), but can wear matching pants. Now I need to get my thighs to a size that I can actually where something from here


----------



## Sandi

dthogue said:


> Hi Sandi,
> 
> You have such a great attitude towards losing weight - I have read that the people who lose it slowly are the ones who are most likely to keep it off long term.  I think we get caught up in the quick fixes, that it is so easy to be impatient and want the weight off now.  Your are an inspiration to us all - keep the motivation going and you will be to goal before you know it!



Hey Tammy, I'm looking forward to meeting you in person at the PHM next February.  We'll have a mutual admiration club at the very least!


----------



## mrzrich

Went to Cracker Barrel for breakfast this AM.  Had egg beaters with turkey sausage and rye toast.  Only ate one sausage patty and only half a piece of the toast!  In hindsight I should have ordered myself a fruit cup to go with it, but by the time I thought of it the rest of my family was almost done eating.


----------



## Julia M

mackeysmom said:


> No, the Fiber One Brownies are easily twice the size of the lemon bars - a good point's value in my opinion .



I am going to look for them!

Julia


----------



## shinysparklybubbles

The past 2 days I have been starving!! Not sure why but I can't seem to get stastfied. I been drinking my water and eating same as always but I feel like a bottomless pit!! I have been going into my weeklies a tiny bit but man I'm hungry!!


----------



## NC State

Try more carrots, apples, you know more of the zero point items.  When the hungry pains start I go and do something like walking, don't set and watch TV.  Those food commericals are killers!


----------



## disbabyndaddy

NC State said:


> When the hungry pains start I go and do something like walking, don't set and watch TV.  Those food commericals are killers!



I do the same.  I walked about four miles this weekend, which is far for me.  (It was finally sunny here!)  I also take a hot bath or play a brain game like Sudoku or a crossword to keep my mind on something other than eating.

I have a cross-stich I started about 10 years ago and never finished.  Maybe now that I'm on WW and need something to keep me occupied, it is a good time to pull that out again...and finish it...finally!


----------



## dthogue

Sandi said:


> Hey Tammy, I'm looking forward to meeting you in person at the PHM next February.  We'll have a mutual admiration club at the very least!



That sounds like a plan - we have 11 months to motivate each other through our training!  I can't wait!


----------



## sjms71

Hey all, hope everyone is doing good.  Today I officially have a teenager .  Yes, Sarah officially turned 13.  We had a wonderful lunch at Le Cellier and evey server in the restaurant signed a birthday card for her writing a personal note, which I thought was wonderful.  Today is the last day on the dining plan and the next few days we have left I will be winging it food wise.  Still feeling a little off but nothing terrible.  Hope everyone has a losing week.  I am so proud of all of you who are training.


----------



## mrzrich

Hey Stephanie, I'm heading over tomorrow, wondering how crowded it is?  

Had a good day yesterday until DH said "I'm craving FRIED CHICKEN".  Publix happens to have fried chicken on sale this week.  I had the points for one serving.  I did great at supper time.  Its just that the left overs called out to me at 10 PM.


----------



## DisneyMOM09

We head out this afternoon to Disney World!!! Woohoo! I'll miss my next 2 weigh ins and am a little nervous about how I'm going to do while we are there. We are bringing some healthy snacks and I know I'll be more active there than I usually am at home (other than my daily workout), I might hit the gym at our hotel a time or 2 in the morning if I can sneak out while my DH and kiddos are still asleep. I'm just hoping that I won't gain while I am there. I don't mind if I just maintain, but I'd hate to come home too many pounds over what I left here weighing. Yikes! This is my first real time away from home and the comfort of my well planned choices since I started WW, so I'll admit it's a little scary.


----------



## vickalamode

DisneyMOM09 said:


> We head out this afternoon to Disney World!!! Woohoo! I'll miss my next 2 weigh ins and am a little nervous about how I'm going to do while we are there. We are bringing some healthy snacks and I know I'll be more active there than I usually am at home (other than my daily workout), I might hit the gym at our hotel a time or 2 in the morning if I can sneak out while my DH and kiddos are still asleep. I'm just hoping that I won't gain while I am there. I don't mind if I just maintain, but I'd hate to come home too many pounds over what I left here weighing. Yikes! This is my first real time away from home and the comfort of my well planned choices since I started WW, so I'll admit it's a little scary.




Enjoy your trip and I wish you good luck on making healthy choices while in WDW! I don't think it would be possible for me to avoid all the bad food that I love to eat while there lol.

WI this morning...down another 1.8lbs! I was worried that I was going to either gain weight or not lose this week since DBF and I went to dinner on Friday and I ate fried food and drank a fruity sugarlicious adult beverage (but kept it within my WP!), so I was surprised with how much I lost considering I was expecting to gain or not lose at all


----------



## sjms71

mrzrich said:


> Hey Stephanie, I'm heading over tomorrow, wondering how crowded it is?
> 
> Had a good day yesterday until DH said "I'm craving FRIED CHICKEN".  Publix happens to have fried chicken on sale this week.  I had the points for one serving.  I did great at supper time.  Its just that the left overs called out to me at 10 PM.



I hate to say it but it's been pretty darn crowded.  Last week all of Louisiana was here.  Parks are open pretty late though.  The days we got to the parks at rope drop we got a lot done.


----------



## dthogue

sjms71 said:


> Hey all, hope everyone is doing good.  Today I officially have a teenager .  Yes, Sarah officially turned 13.  We had a wonderful lunch at Le Cellier and evey server in the restaurant signed a birthday card for her writing a personal note, which I thought was wonderful.  Today is the last day on the dining plan and the next few days we have left I will be winging it food wise.  Still feeling a little off but nothing terrible.  Hope everyone has a losing week.  I am so proud of all of you who are training.



Hi Stephanie,

Glad to see you checking in - HAPPY BIRTHDAY to your DD - what a neat way to celebrate her birthday.  My DD will be 13 in May!  Enjoy the rest of your trip.


----------



## dthogue

Good Morning WW Friends,

I hope everyone had a great weekend and is ready for a WONDERFUL Monday!!  I had trouble getting up this morning, it was so dark and all I wanted to do was sleep.

To those heading to WDW - have a great trip - take it one meal at a time and try to make healthy choices with the occassional treat thrown in - I'm sure you will do well!

I'm having a "Eeyore" type of morning - the "oh poor me" has set it and I'm trying really hard to get over it, but its pulling me down.  The scale was up this morning and I am SOOOO frustrated, but I will keep going. 2 pounds overnight - I didn't go over my weekly points or my activity points and it still goes up - anytime I try to eat those points, it goes up, I honestly don't understand it.  Oh well, I'll eat my 29 points today and that's it, maybe it will come down tomorrow!


----------



## Sandi

vickalamode said:


> WI this morning...down another 1.8lbs! I was worried that I was going to either gain weight or not lose this week since DBF and I went to dinner on Friday and I ate fried food and drank a fruity sugarlicious adult beverage (but kept it within my WP!), so I was surprised with how much I lost considering I was expecting to gain or not lose at all



Congratulations on your loss.  That's great -- I know you were worried about your night out.  Clearly you worked the plan as it was intended -- you know, the whole "real life" thing -- and it worked.



dthogue said:


> Good Morning WW Friends,
> 
> I'm having a "Eeyore" type of morning - the "oh poor me" has set it and I'm trying really hard to get over it, but its pulling me down.  The scale was up this morning and I am SOOOO frustrated, but I will keep going. 2 pounds overnight - I didn't go over my weekly points or my activity points and it still goes up - anytime I try to eat those points, it goes up, I honestly don't understand it.  Oh well, I'll eat my 29 points today and that's it, maybe it will come down tomorrow!



I think you and I need to hide the darn scale.  Hasn't Jessie done that for the week?  How can a scale be so irresistable?!  I hate it and I love it.  This morning, I didn't love it.

Hey Stephanie, Happy Birthday to Sarah.  Teenagers are terrific people.


----------



## shinysparklybubbles

Down 2.5! For a total of 15.5 since Jan 8! I still have about 50 lbs to go but every day is a day closer to being healthy and a day farther away from being big!

I need to get a belt, my pants are falling down!


----------



## Sandi

shinysparklybubbles said:


> Down 2.5! For a total of 15.5 since Jan 8! I still have about 50 lbs to go but every day is a day closer to being healthy and a day farther away from being big!
> 
> I need to get a belt, my pants are falling down!



Maybe you need new pants!


----------



## dthogue

Sandi said:


> I think you and I need to hide the darn scale.  Hasn't Jessie done that for the week?  How can a scale be so irresistable?!  I QUOTE]
> 
> Yes it is a love hate relationship!


----------



## sjms71

dthogue said:


> Hi Stephanie,
> 
> Glad to see you checking in - HAPPY BIRTHDAY to your DD - what a neat way to celebrate her birthday.  My DD will be 13 in May!  Enjoy the rest of your trip.





Sandi said:


> Hey Stephanie, Happy Birthday to Sarah.  Teenagers are terrific people.



Thanks Tammy and Sandi for the birthday wishes for Sarah!!

*Tammy:* Sorry to hear that you are having a down day.  Isn't it crazy how the scale can determine our moods.  It happens to me too.  We usually go out to eat at least one day on the weekends and even though I stay within my points I am always up the next day, very frustrating.  However, stay positive you are doing great!!



shinysparklybubbles said:


> Down 2.5! For a total of 15.5 since Jan 8! I still have about 50 lbs to go but every day is a day closer to being healthy and a day farther away from being big!
> 
> I need to get a belt, my pants are falling down!



WooHoo , don't ya just love it when your pants fall down!  Congrats on the 2.5 and 15.5 so far.


----------



## sjms71

So, we checked out of POR today and into Caribbean Beach.  The kids are loving the pool here.  We have been in March before and I have NEVER seen so many people here this time of year .  I know it's spring break but there are so many groups of kids: band groups, cheerleaders, LAX teams, choir groups my goodness. We are having a good time but starting to miss my bed.  I will be wanting to hide the scale when I get home, ugh, I have not been my best .  I will be better this week though.  Ok, hope everyone has a good week.


----------



## disbabyndaddy

sjms71 said:


> So, we checked out of POR today and into Caribbean Beach.  The kids are loving the pool here.  We have been in March before and I have NEVER seen so many people here this time of year .  I know it's spring break but there are so many groups of kids: band groups, cheerleaders, LAX teams, choir groups my goodness. We are having a good time but starting to miss my bed.  I will be wanting to hide the scale when I get home, ugh, I have not been my best .  I will be better this week though.  Ok, hope everyone has a good week.




We *love* POR...hope your family enjoyed it too.  (We've never stayed at CB.)  I went to WDW with my sister and her family a few years ago the first week of April, and I'll NEVER go that time of year AGAIN! 

You know what...you're on vacation.  I bet you're making the best choices you, but don't beat yourself up next week for enjoying time away with your family in the most magical place on earth!  So, maybe you don't weigh in next week.  Get back on the plan, hit it hard, and weigh in after a week back home.

Though, I admit, I'd have trouble taking my own advice and not getting on the scales when I got home...just out of curiosity. 

Enjoy the rest of your vacation!!


----------



## mackeysmom

I have my weigh-in tomorrow morning - hoping to see a nice number on the scale.  I've been losing slowly - down .6 over the past two weeks.  

This week I did things a little differently -  I changed the foods I've been eating - introduced some new meals into "the rotation".   I also made a point to try to meet all of the "good health guidelines" each day.  Still struggling a little with the dairy - but getting better.

I'm hoping all of these little changes add up to a nice loss .

Meeting a friend for lunch at Panera tomorrow - spent the last few minutes on their website (great nutritional information on their site), and have narrowed my choices down to three.  All three are 12 points or less.

I decided to point out my normal pre-Weight Watchers Panera lunch and came up with 27 PointsPlus .  No wonder I'm fat .

I'll check in after my weigh-in.   Good luck to all of the other Tuesday weighers.

- Laura


----------



## shinysparklybubbles

mackeysmom said:


> I decided to point out my normal pre-Weight Watchers Panera lunch and came up with 27 PointsPlus .  No wonder I'm fat .
> 
> I'll check in after my weigh-in.   Good luck to all of the other Tuesday weighers.
> 
> - Laura



That made me LOL. Our anniversary is next weekend and we have gift cards to Outback so we will probably go there. A blooming onion is 42 points, now that is for the whole thing but yikes! I think the steak is like 32 and the baked potato with butter and sour cream is 15? And that's not even counting salad or bread!! I need to figure out a plan but I am having some blooming onion, that is not an option to skip!


----------



## Julia M

mackeysmom said:


> I have my weigh-in tomorrow morning - hoping to see a nice number on the scale.  I've been losing slowly - down .6 over the past two weeks.
> 
> This week I did things a little differently -  I changed the foods I've been eating - introduced some new meals into "the rotation".   I also made a point to try to meet all of the "good health guidelines" each day.  Still struggling a little with the dairy - but getting better.
> 
> I'm hoping all of these little changes add up to a nice loss .
> 
> Meeting a friend for lunch at Panera tomorrow - spent the last few minutes on their website (great nutritional information on their site), and have narrowed my choices down to three.  All three are 12 points or less.
> 
> I decided to point out my normal pre-Weight Watchers Panera lunch and came up with 27 PointsPlus .  No wonder I'm fat .
> 
> I'll check in after my weigh-in.   Good luck to all of the other Tuesday weighers.
> 
> - Laura



Good Luck Laura-hoping for an awesome weigh in for you!

Julia


----------



## dthogue

Good Morning WW Friends,

Stephanie - I love CBR - that is one of our favorites, just love the Caribbean theme and the pool is awesome - we hope to stay there or POR in January when we go for the 1/2 marathon.  Don't worry about the scale - make the best choices you can and enjoy your time!

To those weighing in today - good luck!

Feeling better today - I did week 9, day 1 of the couch to 5k program - 2 more days and I will be a graduate, so hopefully by Sunday (we are doing a 5k on Sunday) - my foot felt good, but I was nervous, this is the first time I ran on it since last Sunday.

I hope everyone has a great OP day!


----------



## Leitadala

My 10-week pass ran out yesterday so I decided that instead of renewing it I'd try weight watchers online!  It was getting me so down to be gaining/maintaining and then have to try to explain it to the leader every week (my trainer said I should expect to see up to 3 pounds gained a week while my body is adjusting to the new workout and strength exercises).  Plus, now I have extra time on Mondays to exercise and not worry about having to rush off to the meeting.  Crossing my fingers this was an ok choice!


----------



## sjms71

disbabyndaddy said:


> We *love* POR...hope your family enjoyed it too.  (We've never stayed at CB.)  I went to WDW with my sister and her family a few years ago the first week of April, and I'll NEVER go that time of year AGAIN!
> 
> You know what...you're on vacation.  I bet you're making the best choices you, but don't beat yourself up next week for enjoying time away with your family in the most magical place on earth!  So, maybe you don't weigh in next week.  Get back on the plan, hit it hard, and weigh in after a week back home.
> 
> Though, I admit, I'd have trouble taking my own advice and not getting on the scales when I got home...just out of curiosity.
> 
> Enjoy the rest of your vacation!!





dthogue said:


> Good Morning WW Friends,
> 
> Stephanie - I love CBR - that is one of our favorites, just love the Caribbean theme and the pool is awesome - we hope to stay there or POR in January when we go for the 1/2 marathon.  Don't worry about the scale - make the best choices you can and enjoy your time!



Thanks!!  We have stayed at POR before and I have to say it's DH and my favorite.  This is our first stay at CBR and really like it a lot however, still love POR.  The kids  like CBR a little better than POR.  Now we have officially stayed at all moderates.  Told DH now we have to try all the deluxes .  Have a great day eveyone, off to Hollywood studios today.


----------



## vickalamode

Leitadala said:


> My 10-week pass ran out yesterday so I decided that instead of renewing it I'd try weight watchers online!  It was getting me so down to be gaining/maintaining and then have to try to explain it to the leader every week (my trainer said I should expect to see up to 3 pounds gained a week while my body is adjusting to the new workout and strength exercises).  Plus, now I have extra time on Mondays to exercise and not worry about having to rush off to the meeting.  Crossing my fingers this was an ok choice!




That's why I chose to do online and being a meetings member never even crossed my mind as an option...meetings can probably be nice sometimes but it seems like such a hassle to rush to meetings etc!


----------



## brookelizabeth

Hi everyone!
Reporting back after returning from our 2 weeks at the World.  This is the first, and only, thread I have caught up on so far!  I made sure to get RIGHT back on plan, last time a trip to the World kick started the downward spiral for me from WW.  My grocery cart was lookin' good on Sunday night when I re-stocked our cabinets, and I was happy to pass up all the temptations that I have let myself have while on vacation.  

Eating at the World had good times, and bad.  I know I was too full several times, but I often shared meals, or didn't finish them.    I tried to choose wisely many times (not always though!)  I also polished off an ENTIRE bag of jelly beans and sour cheery balls by myself during those two weeks.  (and yes, they were the "Family Size"!)

Exercise consisted of walking (obviously!), swimming, dancing with my DS, we rented a surrey bike one day, and despite my good-intentions, only one work out in the gym.  (I posted after that workout, I did a 5k! )

So....overall...I was nervous about the scale.  I knew I had walked a TON.  But I was also eating stuff I normally didn't-like candy galore! 

The scale was 3 pounds up the morning after we got back.

Not bad!

And two days later, 2.6 of it has already disappeared!  

I'm hoping that trend continues and my WI on Friday will either be the same as pre-Disney, or lower. 



MKCP1984 said:


> Hi and thanks for this thread!!
> Having just joined WW in early Feb (lost 5.1 so far) I've been a little worried about counting points in WDW.  I have sooo many questions!
> 
> 1. What about DDP?  It seemed like alot of food last year,_ before _I began counting.
> 2. Where are the best places to eat the healthier foods?
> 3. Will walking all day in the scorching Florida sun work off more points?
> 4.  How well do you other WW's do at the post-trip weigh-ins?
> 
> Sorry, my mind is anxious to pre-plan all of my meals for our July trip, yet still enjoy myself and RELAX a little!
> 
> I have my next weigh-in tomorrow night (weigh-in Wednesday!!), so wish me luck..  Thanks and



We are DVC members and can pick and choose our dining plans.  We had one night of QSDP, one of DDP and one of DxDDP.  The DxDDP night we had Chef Mickeys, Teppan Edo and Kona.  The only meal I felt like I was overfull on was Kona.  I think I would have felt that way even without the appetizer-I had the steak and it's HUGE!  I didn't even half of it even!  The DDP night we had the Play & Dine breakfast at Hollywood and Vine.  I liked doing the buffets while on the DDP because I still felt like I got my money's worth, but could also control the amount of food on my plate.  So, if you are doing the DDP-try for the buffets.  They always have healthy options and you are more in control.

Teppan Edo seemed pretty healthy - I know they use oil, but at least there are vegetables.   I echo someone else's suggestion of Sunshine Seasons.  Flame Tree has some decent options too.  At the Poly CS there are steamed vegetables as a side option, and they are YUMMY.  If I remember anything else that stood out as a good option, I will post.

I didn't keep track of my Activity Points, but I tried to add in extra exercise whenever I could.  I purposely chose myself as the FastPass runner.  When we went swimming, I SWAM, not just played around with DS.  I volunteered to run errands as we needed them, etc.



sjms71 said:


> So, we checked out of POR today and into Caribbean Beach.  The kids are loving the pool here.  We have been in March before and I have NEVER seen so many people here this time of year .  I know it's spring break but there are so many groups of kids: band groups, cheerleaders, LAX teams, choir groups my goodness. We are having a good time but starting to miss my bed.  I will be wanting to hide the scale when I get home, ugh, I have not been my best .  I will be better this week though.  Ok, hope everyone has a good week.



It was BUSY!  Our last couple days were intense with teenagers.  We were on the monorail and we were the only family on there!  Surrounded by teens!  

I hope despite all the people, you are having a fantastic time!!!


----------



## Sandi

I had to do my WI this morning because I have business meeting lunches scheduled for the next couple of days.  I went to a meeting this morning that my Wednesday noon leader leads.  I love her.

I lost 1.4 pounds.  I am now 2 pounds from my goal!  Man, I am so glad to be past that plateau I was on for weeks.  

Brookelizabeth, welcome back to the real world.  Sounds like you approached WDW and its challenges like a pro.  It will be interesting to hear the "official" word after your WI on Friday.


----------



## dthogue

Leitadala said:


> My 10-week pass ran out yesterday so I decided that instead of renewing it I'd try weight watchers online!  It was getting me so down to be gaining/maintaining and then have to try to explain it to the leader every week (my trainer said I should expect to see up to 3 pounds gained a week while my body is adjusting to the new workout and strength exercises).  Plus, now I have extra time on Mondays to exercise and not worry about having to rush off to the meeting.  Crossing my fingers this was an ok choice!



Everyone is different, I hope this works for you.  For me, I need the accountability of the meetings and facing their scale.  I know that when I don't go to the meeting I tend to slack off and think "oh well" I have another week.  Personally I love my meetings, my leader is wonderful and I get so many good ideas and lots of encouragement to get me through another week.


----------



## dthogue

sjms71 said:


> Told DH now we have to try all the deluxes .  Have a great day eveyone, off to Hollywood studios today.



My dream is to stay at a Deluxe, but I don't see it happening anytime soon - maybe once I get me older two through college , so for now we are "Pop Century" people 

I was thinking about AKL for the Princess Marathon in February since that will be a short trip.  We are getting annual passes, so maybe with that discount I could do it!!!


----------



## dthogue

Brookelizabeth - welcome back - sounds like you had a great time and handle WW and WDW like a pro - you gave some good suggestions for others who are heading to the world soon.

I love the swimming pool - I took a water aerobics class last year and I try to do some of the exercisers while we are "playing" - just running in the water is a great workout.

Sandi - congrats on the loss - its great that you are so close to goal - keep it up!


----------



## natashag76

Hi everyone!  I hope you're all doing well.  Tomorrow is WI day and I'm debating whether I should go but skip the scale.  I started off the week pretty good.  I was really excited too b/c I just upgraded my phone this week to a droid thinking that I could access WW online.  Nope!  I can get the PP calculator app, but I can access the actual website to keep track.  That was the whole point of dragging my backside to the mall, with DS2 in tow!  GRRRRR....
And now I'm sick on top of that!  My knees were hurting for a couple of days and now that's better, but I've got a sore throat. 
(Thanks for letting my gripe you guys)
So, I figured, I need to go to my meeting.  I haven't missed one since I joined and I don't want to get into the habit of dismissing them and since I've gained the past 3 weeks in a row  I really could use the support.  On the other hand, I don't want to contaminate extra people.  
Any suggestions?  And from the super-losers (you know who you are) how do stay motivated from week to week?


----------



## Sandi

dthogue said:


> My dream is to stay at a Deluxe, but I don't see it happening anytime soon - maybe once I get me older two through college , so for now we are "Pop Century" people
> 
> I was thinking about AKL for the Princess Marathon in February since that will be a short trip.  We are getting annual passes, so maybe with that discount I could do it!!!



The AP helps a lot when there is a discount.  We've stayed at BWV, Poly, and WL with the AP discounts.  Usually we're Pop or moderate people, but every once in awhile, it's a nice splurge.

It will be interesting to see which of the resorts are "hosts" for the PHM.  That will play a roll in my decision making for that trip.  DD16 is hoping for Boardwalk to be a host.


----------



## mackeysmom

Quoting my own thread ...

Down 2.6 at this morning's weigh-in, for a total of 18.8 .   Slow and steady wins the race, right?

Panera was delicious - decided to go with a bowl of brocolli cheddar soup with a piece of french baguette on the side.  Very filling (and delicious) and only cost me 12 points.  

My next set of mini-goals are as follows:  

I have 4 more weeks left until I fill my current weigh-in booklet and get a new one.  I would like to hit 20 pounds (need 1.2 more) and would like to hit my 10% (need 3.2 more) before my booklet runs out.   

That averages out to a little less than 1 pound per week.  I tend to have a "stay the same week", followed by a " less than a pound week", followed by a "two and change week".  So, we'll see.  One week at a time ...

Still planning on getting that Chamilia bracelet when I hit 25 pounds .  

- Laura



mackeysmom said:


> I have my weigh-in tomorrow morning - hoping to see a nice number on the scale.  I've been losing slowly - down .6 over the past two weeks.
> 
> This week I did things a little differently -  I changed the foods I've been eating - introduced some new meals into "the rotation".   I also made a point to try to meet all of the "good health guidelines" each day.  Still struggling a little with the dairy - but getting better.
> 
> I'm hoping all of these little changes add up to a nice loss .
> 
> Meeting a friend for lunch at Panera tomorrow - spent the last few minutes on their website (great nutritional information on their site), and have narrowed my choices down to three.  All three are 12 points or less.
> 
> I decided to point out my normal pre-Weight Watchers Panera lunch and came up with 27 PointsPlus .  No wonder I'm fat .
> 
> I'll check in after my weigh-in.   Good luck to all of the other Tuesday weighers.
> 
> - Laura


----------



## mackeysmom

shinysparklybubbles said:


> That made me LOL. Our anniversary is next weekend and we have gift cards to Outback so we will probably go there. A blooming onion is 42 points, now that is for the whole thing but yikes! I think the steak is like 32 and the baked potato with butter and sour cream is 15? And that's not even counting salad or bread!! I need to figure out a plan but I am having some blooming onion, that is not an option to skip!



I did the Outback a few weeks ago - it took an incredible amount of self control, but I was able to enjoy a little of the Blooming Onion and still have an entree without going TOO crazy .   

That's what I love about this program - it is totally do-able as long as you plan.  

Happy Anniversary .

- Laura


----------



## Sandi

mackeysmom said:


> Quoting my own thread ...
> 
> Down 2.6 at this morning's weigh-in, for a total of 18.8 .   Slow and steady wins the race, right?
> 
> Panera was delicious - decided to go with a bowl of brocolli cheddar soup with a piece of french baguette on the side.  Very filling (and delicious) and only cost me 12 points.
> 
> My next set of mini-goals are as follows:
> 
> I have 4 more weeks left until I fill my current weigh-in booklet and get a new one.  I would like to hit 20 pounds (need 1.2 more) and would like to hit my 10% (need 3.2 more) before my booklet runs out.
> 
> That averages out to a little less than 1 pound per week.  I tend to have a "stay the same week", followed by a " less than a pound week", followed by a "two and change week".  So, we'll see.  One week at a time ...
> 
> Still planning on getting that Chamilia bracelet when I hit 25 pounds .
> 
> - Laura



Congratulations on your loss Laura!  Your bracelet is certainly within reach.  Looks like your goals are completely reasonable.  Good luck achieving them!


----------



## mousefanmichelle

Hi there.   I joined WW 2 weeks ago. Today is my 3rd weigh in and while the program is not difficult making good choices and trying not to eat while stressed is.  I have lost 4.5#'s and I am expecting to not lose anything tonite because my life has been crazy these last several days.  It felt so good to lose those 4.5lbs but I almost feel my momentum slipping away.  How do you all stay focused?  I began exercising last week and that was fun but life is getting in my way.

Any good ideas?  I am sorry to be asking questions that probably have already been asked but I don't have the time to really read 223 pages lol!!

THanks!
Michelle


----------



## TeresaBelle

Hi all!  I just found this thread/board, after someone mentioned it over on the Community Board, that's where I spend most of my time Dis'ing, unless I'm actively planning a trip!

Anyway, I started WW eTools on Feb 8th and am down 14 lbs. as of this morning... woo hoo!!  

I look forward to keeping up with this thread.  I'm not a big "talker", but I love reading others' tips and stuff!

Off topic:  We have a trip to Disneyland planned for the end of April... first time in Cali... so excited.. and a little nervous too!!


----------



## ProudMomTo3Boys

I just found this thread via the Community Board.  I didn't even know it was here, so glad it is.  I have been doing WW since the first week of January and am down 18.6 pounds.  I weigh in tomorrow and would love to see 1.4 pounds lost.  I am looking for low point snacks. I love crunchy and salty more than sweet.  I have a few things I like but would love some more ideas as I tire of the same things.


----------



## Sandi

mousefanmichelle said:


> Hi there.   I joined WW 2 weeks ago. Today is my 3rd weigh in and while the program is not difficult making good choices and trying not to eat while stressed is.  I have lost 4.5#'s and I am expecting to not lose anything tonite because my life has been crazy these last several days.  It felt so good to lose those 4.5lbs but I almost feel my momentum slipping away.  How do you all stay focused?  I began exercising last week and that was fun but life is getting in my way.
> 
> Any good ideas?  I am sorry to be asking questions that probably have already been asked but I don't have the time to really read 223 pages lol!!
> 
> THanks!
> Michelle



For me, it's just taking everything one day at a time to be able to stay focused.  You have to make time for yourself -- even if life gets in the way.  There are times when I have a slip up, but that is life and we can recover.  Even if you don't have time to read the whole thread, take some time to just pick a few pages and you'll find some useful tips.  Exercise is the BEST stress reliever -- food is the WORST.  Instead of turning to food when stressed, take a short walk.  People laugh at me when I'm in my building's stairway, but it works.


----------



## Sandi

TeresaBelle said:


> Hi all!  I just found this thread/board, after someone mentioned it over on the Community Board, that's where I spend most of my time Dis'ing, unless I'm actively planning a trip!
> 
> Anyway, I started WW eTools on Feb 8th and am down 14 lbs. as of this morning... woo hoo!!
> 
> I look forward to keeping up with this thread.  I'm not a big "talker", but I love reading others' tips and stuff!
> 
> Off topic:  We have a trip to Disneyland planned for the end of April... first time in Cali... so excited.. and a little nervous too!!



Welcome Teresa.  I've never been to Disneyland -- we're strictly WDW due to time, etc.  I'll look forward to hearing about it upon your return.


----------



## Sandi

ProudMomTo3Boys said:


> I just found this thread via the Community Board.  I didn't even know it was here, so glad it is.  I have been doing WW since the first week of January and am down 18.6 pounds.  I weigh in tomorrow and would love to see 1.4 pounds lost.  I am looking for low point snacks. I love crunchy and salty more than sweet.  I have a few things I like but would love some more ideas as I tire of the same things.



Clauson's pickles!  I packed some with my other veggies for my afternoon snack and the pickle juice gave the carrots and celery a nice flavor.  I've done that with cauliflower, brocolli, and cucumbers.  I also love popcorn.  I prefer oil popped popcorn and pop a big batch in canola oil, divide it up into reasonable amounts and have a treat for a few days.  Microwave popcorn is good in a pinch -- and has fewer points, but it's just not as tasty.

You've done great at nearly 20 pounds since the beginning of January.  Congratulations.


----------



## ProudMomTo3Boys

Sandi said:


> Clauson's pickles!  I packed some with my other veggies for my afternoon snack and the pickle juice gave the carrots and celery a nice flavor.  I've done that with cauliflower, brocolli, and cucumbers.  I also love popcorn.  I prefer oil popped popcorn and pop a big batch in canola oil, divide it up into reasonable amounts and have a treat for a few days.  Microwave popcorn is good in a pinch -- and has fewer points, but it's just not as tasty.
> 
> You've done great at nearly 20 pounds since the beginning of January.  Congratulations.



Thank you!!!  This isn't my first go around  but it seems to be working this time, I really think its the fruit.  I do love pickles, I am going to try that for my 3pm snack.  That seems to be the time when I get the munchies.


----------



## brookelizabeth

I am one who loves the crunchy/salty/savory treats too.  I like baked chips or Quaker Delights cheese flavor rice cakes - they are almost like a cheeto. 

This afternoon was ROUGH for me.  I went over my points.  I meant to make a big side of veggies for lunch, but was exhausted and not feeling 100%, so I went the easy route...ugh.

Tomorrow WILL be better.


----------



## disbabyndaddy

Leitadala said:


> My 10-week pass ran out yesterday so I decided that instead of renewing it I'd try weight watchers online!  It was getting me so down to be gaining/maintaining and then have to try to explain it to the leader every week (my trainer said I should expect to see up to 3 pounds gained a week while my body is adjusting to the new workout and strength exercises).  Plus, now I have extra time on Mondays to exercise and not worry about having to rush off to the meeting.  Crossing my fingers this was an ok choice!






vickalamode said:


> That's why I chose to do online and being a meetings member never even crossed my mind as an option...meetings can probably be nice sometimes but it seems like such a hassle to rush to meetings etc!




Exactly!  I attended meetings years ago and found it difficult to commit to the same day/time each week.  Now, I LOVE the online membership!  First, it is lost less expensive, and I can "meet" with myself and read the WW website articles whenever I want.  Tracking is also super-easy online!  Plus, I set my own weigh-in day and time.  (Mine is Friday morning before breakfast.) 

I think you'll enjoy it.  Keep up the great work!


----------



## disbabyndaddy

mackeysmom said:


> I decided to point out my normal pre-Weight Watchers Panera lunch and came up with 27 PointsPlus .  No wonder I'm fat



I've done that -- OMG!  I find PP values for restaurant meals I used to enjoy (and still would) and think "OH, dear lord...what was I thinking???"  I'm so committed to losing on WW this time, I can't even consider ordering them anymore.  





shinysparklybubbles said:


> That made me LOL. Our anniversary is next weekend and we have gift cards to Outback so we will probably go there. A blooming onion is 42 points, now that is for the whole thing but yikes! I think the steak is like 32 and the baked potato with butter and sour cream is 15? And that's not even counting salad or bread!! I need to figure out a plan but I am having some blooming onion, that is not an option to skip!



I luuuuuuurve bloomin' onions...especially the sauce.  42 POINTS???  Crazy.  Agreed that they're not an option to skip!  Just plan well and have a taste.





brookelizabeth said:


> Reporting back after returning from our 2 weeks at the World.
> 
> ......
> 
> So....overall...I was nervous about the scale.  I knew I had walked a TON.  But I was also eating stuff I normally didn't-like candy galore!
> 
> The scale was 3 pounds up the morning after we got back.
> 
> Not bad!
> 
> And two days later, 2.6 of it has already disappeared!




Congratulations!  I'm positive I've gained at least five pounds during any vacation I've taken in my adult life.  AND to have much of it disappear so quickly??  Cool!





Sandi said:


> I lost 1.4 pounds.  I am now 2 pounds from my goal!  Man, I am so glad to be past that plateau I was on for weeks.



Congrats!!  That's fantastic!  Be very proud of yourself.





TeresaBelle said:


> Hi all!  I just found this thread/board, after someone mentioned it over on the Community Board, that's where I spend most of my time Dis'ing, unless I'm actively planning a trip!
> 
> Anyway, I started WW eTools on Feb 8th and am down 14 lbs. as of this morning... woo hoo!!
> 
> I look forward to keeping up with this thread.  I'm not a big "talker", but I love reading others' tips and stuff!
> 
> Off topic:  We have a trip to Disneyland planned for the end of April... first time in Cali... so excited.. and a little nervous too!!



Welcome aboard!  I enjoy hearing about everyone's successes and find this thread extremely motivating and rewarding.

My DH and I went to Disneyland last September for the first time (after three years of going to WDW) and LOVED it!!!   We're WDW people, but DL park was -- overall -- our favorite Disney park of all.  SO charming and the original where Walt walked.  You can't beat that!

Have a great rest-of-your-week, everyone!


----------



## JOANNEL

Hi all!  I just joined last friday. I have been fighting the weight battle my entire life. I am going to be 53 in June and I just can't seem to lose any on my own any more. So i figured I need to be accountable to some one else!!

I am having a hard time with as many points as they have given me. It seems like way too much food.


----------



## Sandi

JOANNEL said:


> Hi all!  I just joined last friday. I have been fighting the weight battle my entire life. I am going to be 53 in June and I just can't seem to lose any on my own any more. So i figured I need to be accountable to some one else!!
> 
> I am having a hard time with as many points as they have given me. It seems like way too much food.



The points seem like a lot at the beginning, but you'll find that you'll be using the weekly points within a few weeks.  It is a good idea to figure out how to use your points throughout the day.  Don't shortchange your breakfast and make sure to figure in snacks.  How many points do you have per day to start?


----------



## JOANNEL

Sandi said:


> The points seem like a lot at the beginning, but you'll find that you'll be using the weekly points within a few weeks.  It is a good idea to figure out how to use your points throughout the day.  Don't shortchange your breakfast and make sure to figure in snacks.  How many points do you have per day to start?



I have 35 points. I had a banana and a ww muffin for breakfast. 3.

Lunch- side salad w/ grilled chicken and vinegearette.How ever you spell that.6 points, 

Snack- a fiber one bar 4. pts

Lean cuisine dinner- 8 pts.

Pineapple-0

I am so used to starving on diets that it seems weird to eat more!!


----------



## cepmom

JOANNEL said:


> I have 35 points. I had a banana and a ww muffin for breakfast. 3.
> 
> Lunch- side salad w/ grilled chicken and vinegearette.How ever you spell that.6 points,
> 
> Snack- a fiber one bar 4. pts
> 
> Lean cuisine dinner- 8 pts.
> 
> Pineapple-0
> 
> I am so used to starving on diets that it seems weird to eat more!!



Welcome! you want to make sure to get in the good health guidelines; 2 - 3 dairy servings per day, at least 5 fruits/veg, 2 tsp healthy oil, 6+ servings of liquids, whole grains, lean proteins. Meeting these guidelines will use up more of your points.


----------



## JOANNEL

What does your meal plan for a normal day look like?


----------



## sjms71

brookelizabeth said:


> Hi everyone!
> Reporting back after returning from our 2 weeks at the World.  This is the first, and only, thread I have caught up on so far!  I made sure to get RIGHT back on plan, last time a trip to the World kick started the downward spiral for me from WW.  My grocery cart was lookin' good on Sunday night when I re-stocked our cabinets, and I was happy to pass up all the temptations that I have let myself have while on vacation.
> 
> Eating at the World had good times, and bad.  I know I was too full several times, but I often shared meals, or didn't finish them.    I tried to choose wisely many times (not always though!)  I also polished off an ENTIRE bag of jelly beans and sour cheery balls by myself during those two weeks.  (and yes, they were the "Family Size"!)
> 
> Exercise consisted of walking (obviously!), swimming, dancing with my DS, we rented a surrey bike one day, and despite my good-intentions, only one work out in the gym.  (I posted after that workout, I did a 5k! )
> 
> So....overall...I was nervous about the scale.  I knew I had walked a TON.  But I was also eating stuff I normally didn't-like candy galore!
> 
> The scale was 3 pounds up the morning after we got back.
> 
> Not bad!
> 
> And two days later, 2.6 of it has already disappeared!
> 
> I'm hoping that trend continues and my WI on Friday will either be the same as pre-Disney, or lower.
> 
> 
> 
> We are DVC members and can pick and choose our dining plans.  We had one night of QSDP, one of DDP and one of DxDDP.  The DxDDP night we had Chef Mickeys, Teppan Edo and Kona.  The only meal I felt like I was overfull on was Kona.  I think I would have felt that way even without the appetizer-I had the steak and it's HUGE!  I didn't even half of it even!  The DDP night we had the Play & Dine breakfast at Hollywood and Vine.  I liked doing the buffets while on the DDP because I still felt like I got my money's worth, but could also control the amount of food on my plate.  So, if you are doing the DDP-try for the buffets.  They always have healthy options and you are more in control.
> 
> Teppan Edo seemed pretty healthy - I know they use oil, but at least there are vegetables.   I echo someone else's suggestion of Sunshine Seasons.  Flame Tree has some decent options too.  At the Poly CS there are steamed vegetables as a side option, and they are YUMMY.  If I remember anything else that stood out as a good option, I will post.
> 
> I didn't keep track of my Activity Points, but I tried to add in extra exercise whenever I could.  I purposely chose myself as the FastPass runner.  When we went swimming, I SWAM, not just played around with DS.  I volunteered to run errands as we needed them, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> It was BUSY!  Our last couple days were intense with teenagers.  We were on the monorail and we were the only family on there!  Surrounded by teens!
> 
> I hope despite all the people, you are having a fantastic time!!!



Welcome back, glad to hear you had a great time.  We have a few days left.  However, I feel my come back will be not as good as yours.  



Sandi said:


> I had to do my WI this morning because I have business meeting lunches scheduled for the next couple of days.  I went to a meeting this morning that my Wednesday noon leader leads.  I love her.
> 
> I lost 1.4 pounds.  I am now 2 pounds from my goal!  Man, I am so glad to be past that plateau I was on for weeks.



Sandi, that is *AWESOME*  I am so happy for you and proud of you!!



dthogue said:


> My dream is to stay at a Deluxe, but I don't see it happening anytime soon - maybe once I get me older two through college , so for now we are "Pop Century" people
> 
> I was thinking about AKL for the Princess Marathon in February since that will be a short trip.  We are getting annual passes, so maybe with that discount I could do it!!!



We are POP/Moderate people too but like Sandi said with AP's this trip it was cheaper to stay at a Moderate than a value. Haven't tried any of the deluxes yet but, would love to.   



mackeysmom said:


> Quoting my own thread ...
> 
> Down 2.6 at this morning's weigh-in, for a total of 18.8 .   Slow and steady wins the race, right?
> 
> Panera was delicious - decided to go with a bowl of brocolli cheddar soup with a piece of french baguette on the side.  Very filling (and delicious) and only cost me 12 points.
> 
> My next set of mini-goals are as follows:
> 
> I have 4 more weeks left until I fill my current weigh-in booklet and get a new one.  I would like to hit 20 pounds (need 1.2 more) and would like to hit my 10% (need 3.2 more) before my booklet runs out.
> 
> That averages out to a little less than 1 pound per week.  I tend to have a "stay the same week", followed by a " less than a pound week", followed by a "two and change week".  So, we'll see.  One week at a time ...
> 
> Still planning on getting that Chamilia bracelet when I hit 25 pounds .
> 
> - Laura



Good job Laura!


----------



## sjms71

*WELCOME* to all our newbies. Looking forward to getting to know you all.


----------



## natashag76

Wow!!! Lots of new people - how exciting 

Welcome


----------



## dthogue

Morning WW Friends,

Welcome to our new friends - you will find lots of support here - we cheer together and pick each other up after a tough day - its a great group!

Today's a busy day from me - I work 7-3, then 3:30-9:30 at my DD's dance school - makes for a long day!  It's rainy here today and very dark this morning, I just want to go back to bed!

Hope everyone have a good day and good luck to anyone weighing in today!


----------



## Sandi

JOANNEL said:


> What does your meal plan for a normal day look like?



Take a look at the first book where they break out breakfast, lunch, dinner, and snacks for the various point values.  They make some pretty decent suggestions.

There are a few people who will post what they ate in a particular day to try to give us some ideas to change things up.  If you go back through the thread, those posts are there.  I get 29 points and my typical day will be:

Breakfast:  
Light & Fit yogurt -- 2
1/3 cup oatmeal -- 2

Snack:
Either fruit or veggies -- 0

Lunch:
A Lean Cuisine meal -- varies, but usually about 7 points
Salad with Kraft FF dressing -- 1 point

Snack:
Fruit -- 0
Sometimes yogurt -- 2-3

Dinner:
Chicken breast (3 oz) -- 3
potato or brown rice -- 5
fresh veggie (brocolli, green beans) -- 0
olive oil on veggie -- 1-2

Snack:
Multigrain Wheat Thins -- 4
Laughing Cow Cheese (low fat) -- 1
Skim Milk -- 2 

That's about 32 points there and sometimes it's not enough.  As cepmom said, you really need to work in dairy and oil to what you're doing and those are pretty high in points -- but necessary.

I also get activity points 5-6 days a week.  I run and take a Zumba class.  So I usually get about 25-30 APs a week.  I frequently don't break into those points, but this past week I had to.  I still lost weight.


----------



## Sandi

Joanne and others,
I just noticed that there is a good article on the WW website about using all your points.  It was addressing JOANNEL's question.  I've copied and pasted it here:

*Its true: Some people have told us that theyre finding it hard to meet their daily PointsPlus Target. If you can relate, read on. *
Itd be all too easy to be flippant when we heard people complaining that they were finding it hard to reach their daily PointsPlus Target. Indeed, when a couple of people posed this problem on the Message Boards, some posters met the pleas with a slightly envious, I wish I had that problem!" tone.

But when we read the Message Boards post below, we knew a few tips were in order:

"No matter how hard I try I can not get in all my PointsPlus for a day. When I do, I feel so overstuffed and uncomfortable. Should I go back to eating low-fat foods, instead of fat-free? Please help me out with a few tips that I may be overlooking."

*PointsPlus values: The math*
First, lets look at the nutritional math behind your daily Target. There is a minimum number of PointsPlus values  29  that experts agree should be consumed in order to meet basic nutritional needs. Dont go trying to figure out what the equivalent number of calories is; the PointsPlus formula comprises carbs, protein, fiber and fat, which all make up a calorie. Instead, we look at the amount of these macronutrients you need to make the right nutrition available for your body, and, ta-daa: Theres your 29.

So, whos struggling? Weve asked a few of them to tell us a bit more about themselves, and what theyre eating. We saw more than a couple of people whod had to adjust from eating 18 POINTS® values per day under the old Plan, to 29 PointsPlus values under the new one. Thats more than a 50% increase.

Now, lets look at why that increase might be so hard to deal with. Under the old program, a banana cost the same number of POINTS values as a 100-calorie pack of cookies: 2. 

When our person  whos used to not having a huge number of POINTS values to play with realizes the banana has 0 PointsPlus values when it used to cost them around 2 POINTS values, then it obviously looks like a better option than the cookies, which now have 3 PointsPlus values on average. They eat the banana, their hunger is sated and theyve got as many PointsPlus values to eat as they had before their filling snack.

This is normally a great thing, and exactly what we hoped would happen on the new program! But we have seen people who have stopped eating their favorite snacks altogether  the 100-calorie pack of cookies, granola bars, pretzels, anything with PointsPlus values  even when they have PointsPlus values to spare for these items. Well always encourage you to eat fruit because its healthy; but we emphatically discourage you from depriving yourself of other foods you like, especially when you can afford" the PointsPlus values for them. 

*The Power Food "bargains"*
Another potential reason people are struggling to meet their Target is by focusing entirely on the bargains." Some foods  especially lean proteins  are the same number of PointsPlus values than they were POINTS values. Most carb-heavy foods (whether theyre good" carbs like whole grains or bad" ones like white bread) have gone up. And thats exactly why we also raised the daily PointsPlus Target. 

If you change the way you eat to limit yourself to the foods that are the same, then of course youre trying to eat more food than before. So it follows that you might either be struggling to eat the 29, or even that you might be struggling to lose weight or maintain at the rate youre used to. 

Remember: Grains and starches play a vital role in overall nutritional health, and shouldnt be avoided. You should be choosing foods that will give you a healthy, varied diet; not those that allow you to stash as many PointsPlus values away as you can. 

*Fat facts*
The same goes for fat. Our Message Boards poster wondered if she should go back to eating low-fat rather than all fat-free foods. If youre eating low-fat or fat-free versions of everything and still struggling to reach 29 PointsPlus values, then yes, consider making some switches. If youre eating a cup of Greek yogurt, the fat-free version will cost 3 PointsPlus values, while the 2% version will bump it up to 4. Youre not eating anything bad for you; just a creamier version of your high-protein snack. 

At the bare minimum, do ensure youre getting the two servings of healthy oils every day, as recommended by our Good Health Guidelines. And while we dont recommend glugging glasses of the extra virgin, an extra teaspoon of olive oil on your salad or in your pasta sauce (you are still eating pasta, right?) wont hurt.

*The big picture*
Still struggling to figure out how to get to the 29? A story from the meeting room illustrates brilliantly the disconnect that can seem to occur between both halves of the brain. Lets call her Maggie. (Not her real name, of course.) This is what she told her Leader:

Most of the things I eat didnt change from POINTS to PointsPlus values, or they now have zero PointsPlus values. OK, my Kashi bar has gone up, but I dont eat those anymore. Youve given my 29 of these PointsPlus values, and I can only make it to 20. Help!"

As her Leader tells it, she heard the Zzzzzzccrch" record scratch when Maggie said she didnt eat the Kashi bar anymore. Maggie had thought the program was trying to absolutely discourage her from eating it by raising the PointsPlus values. 

What the program is actually trying to do is to give you room for indulgences (thats what your extra weekly PointsPlus Allowance is for!) while helping you make healthy decisions about your day-to-day food. As Maggies Leader elaborates: Weve seen that some of the people who arent losing weight, or who are feeling too full to reach their Targets, are depriving themselves. Theyre eating monastically. It can be hard to loosen up, but thats what it means to have a balanced life. Come on  we want to see some wine in those glasses."


----------



## vickalamode

My aunt brought over a plate full of home-made brownies for us because my dad did her a favor...they were on the counter and I'll admit I had one last night (and counted it, too!). This morning while I was making breakfast I grabbed one...but then I thought to myself "NO" and put it back-and promptly took the whole plate of them and put them on my dad's dresser so that they wouldn't tempt me! He's skinny...I'm not, he can have the brownies lol. So that's my NSV for today! 

Also, this week I was planning on using my WP for corn beef & cabbage (probably my favorite holiday meal...yep better than Thanksgiving!). My dad made it on Monday and there were plenty of leftovers for Tuesday. Didn't use many of my pp during the day on Mon/Tues so I got to stuff myself full of corn beef and cabbage both nights! Only dipped into my WP by 5 points for both days.  Corn Beef sure is point spendy though...used 15pp just on that each day! (Plus some more for the sides lol)


----------



## DWGal210

Hi all - joining in here!!  Just joined WW online today.  I need to lose about 100lbs.  

My main "complaint" with WW was using lots of prepared, pre packaged, preservative laden food.  So I might eat less but I'd rather spend more points on a more natural food than "save" with fat free or low fat - some of that FF stuff is terrible for people.

I'm glad to see a WW community - I'll be lurking, maybe ppaying too!!


----------



## mommykds

Weigh in tomorrow.  I have been "peeking" over the week & I am down so fingers crossed for tomorrow.  

Love reading everyones posts. 

Sandi,
Thanks for posting that article.


----------



## Worfiedoodles

Here's my eating plan for today:

Breakfast:

WW yogurt 2
Slice of Banana Bread 4.5
Banana 0

Lunch:

Gazpacho pasta salad (from WW magazine) 5
Baby Carrots 0
Red, Orange and Yellow Peppers 0
Asiago Cheezits (.77 oz pkg) 3
2 Fresh Dates 0

Snacks (I may or may not eat all of these, as needed):

Grapes 0
Apple 0
Orange 0 

Dinner:

Baked Chicken Breast 3
Rice 5

Dessert:

TBD -- probably 2 WW Dark Chocolate Raspberry bars for 5 pts

Total Points: 27.5 -- if I need more pts at the end of the day I will probably have either a hot apple cider (1 pt) or hot chai latte (2 pts)

I usually have a light babybel as a snack for 1 pt., but they never made it into the cart at the grocery store this week 

I also may have another ounce of chicken tonight and cut back on the rice, I like to have a little more protein before a long run, and I'm doing 10M tomorrow morning...

Maria


----------



## natashag76

vickalamode said:


> My aunt brought over a plate full of home-made brownies for us because my dad did her a favor...they were on the counter and I'll admit I had one last night (and counted it, too!). This morning while I was making breakfast I grabbed one...but then I thought to myself "NO" and put it back-and promptly took the whole plate of them and put them on my dad's dresser so that they wouldn't tempt me! He's skinny...I'm not, he can have the brownies lol. So that's my NSV for today!



Good for you!!


----------



## haleyknits

I started eating sargento cheese cubes with my apple to get in more points. It tastes great and portions easily. 7 cubes is one serving and 3 Points Plus. It also helps with my salty cravings. 

I am extremely pleased to report that I am down 0.4lb this week! That is huge for me because my inlaws have been here so I haven't eaten well and I didn't go to the gym for a week. Today I went back to the gym and it felt great. Who knew I could miss it so much?


----------



## GoofyMomInOhio

This is going to sound crazy but I'm thrilled that I lost .2 lbs this week.  With everything that has been going on here and lack of exercise, I was happy to see that I hadn't gained any weight.  On the front of my tracker for this week I wrote A NEW START in big bold letters to remind myself to get back on track.  So far, it is working but I still need to work back into my exercise/walking routine.  

We just surprised the kids that we are going to Disney World over spring break.  Yikes, in 10 days!!  We are staying at Bonnet Creek for the first time so we are planning to eat in the room for part of the meals.  If anyone has any good suggestions that would be easy to make, please let me know.


----------



## DisMomme

GoofyMomInOhio said:


> This is going to sound crazy but I'm thrilled that I lost .2 lbs this week.  With everything that has been going on here and lack of exercise, I was happy to see that I hadn't gained any weight.  On the front of my tracker for this week I wrote A NEW START in big bold letters to remind myself to get back on track.  So far, it is working but I still need to work back into my exercise/walking routine.
> 
> We just surprised the kids that we are going to Disney World over spring break.  Yikes, in 10 days!!  We are staying at Bonnet Creek for the first time so we are planning to eat in the room for part of the meals.  If anyone has any good suggestions that would be easy to make, please let me know.



Way to go getting back on track!  

I walk almost daily.  I work with PreK & K students and we have an AM walking club.  I try to go at least a mile before school starts every day.  Feb vacation really threw me off.  I didn't walk and didn;t lose.  The extra movement really does make a difference.

You'll be doing plenty of walking at WDW.  I'm so jealous!  Hope you have a great time!

If I think of any good/quick/easy meals I'll post.  The best way I found to stay on plan last trip was to bring snacks into the park.  I counted, weighed, etc individual snacks to bring with me. (it also saves money)

Weighed in at work yesterday and lost 1.8 lbs.   My WW weigh-in day is tomorrow.  I joined a 10-10-10 challenge at work, hence the 2 weigh-ins.  I figured a challenge might help motivate me.  We paid $10, weigh in for 10 weeks and at the end the one to lose the most over 10 pounds gets the $$.


----------



## NC State

I just got home from my WW meeting.  I lost another 2.4 lbs this week, that brings me to 6.2 lbs in two weeks.  I have spent most of my time at the hospital with my daddy.  I would pack my food/lunch each day so I could stay on track.  I'm so glad I did!


----------



## JOANNEL

DWGal210 said:


> Hi all - joining in here!!  Just joined WW online today.  I need to lose about 100lbs.
> 
> My main "complaint" with WW was using lots of prepared, pre packaged, preservative laden food.  So I might eat less but I'd rather spend more points on a more natural food than "save" with fat free or low fat - some of that FF stuff is terrible for people.
> 
> I'm glad to see a WW community - I'll be lurking, maybe ppaying too!!



Welcome. I just joined last friday. The only night time meeting is Tuesday so I had to weigh in only after 4 days. I was down 2.6 so I will take it.


----------



## JOANNEL

NC State said:


> I just got home from my WW meeting.  I lost another 2.4 lbs this week, that brings me to 6.2 lbs in two weeks.  I have spent most of my time at the hospital with my daddy.  I would pack my food/lunch each day so I could stay on track.  I'm so glad I did!



Yeah!!!


----------



## JOANNEL

Thanks Sandi, great article. I need to do better at grocery shopping and keep all these items in the house.


----------



## Sandi

JOANNEL said:


> Thanks Sandi, great article. I need to do better at grocery shopping and keep all these items in the house.



You're welcome.

I had a 40 point day yesterday.  Yikes.  But it was all good.  Counted every last point.  I typically do that on Wednesdays; not sure if it's because it is my usual WI day or what.  I'll need to be a lot closer to 30 points today.  I remember the days when it was hard to get all 29 points in -- I think there were 3 of those days at the very beginning of the new program.


----------



## Ellajoan

WI today--lost .5 lb but any loss is a victory as far as I'm concerned.  I've lost 9 lbs since starting Jan 3.  Being hypothyroid makes it verrrry slow going, even w/ working  out 3-4 times a week.  Any other hypothyroid WWers out there?  

It's easy to get discouraged when you see people losing at least a pound or multiple pounds a week, but I try to remember that we all have different goals and challenges.


----------



## Sandi

Ellajoan said:


> WI today--lost .5 lb but any loss is a victory as far as I'm concerned.  I've lost 9 lbs since starting Jan 3.  Being hypothyroid makes it verrrry slow going, even w/ working  out 3-4 times a week.  Any other hypothyroid WWers out there?
> 
> It's easy to get discouraged when you see people losing at least a pound or multiple pounds a week, but I try to remember that we all have different goals and challenges.



Yup, I'm hypothyroid, too.  For my whole life.  It does make it a harder struggle, but we can still succeed.  Do you take synthetic hormones for the disorder?


----------



## eaj1228

DWGal210 said:


> Hi all - joining in here!!  Just joined WW online today.  I need to lose about 100lbs.
> 
> My main "complaint" with WW was using lots of prepared, pre packaged, preservative laden food.  So I might eat less but I'd rather spend more points on a more natural food than "save" with fat free or low fat - some of that FF stuff is terrible for people.
> 
> I'm glad to see a WW community - I'll be lurking, maybe ppaying too!!



Congrats.  I joined WW online in January and have lost 20 pounds so far.  

I think on the old plan it was easier to use pre packaged food but with points plus that has changed.  I love how most fruits and veggies are 0 points and that makes it easier for me to make smart choices.  On the old plan a banana had a similar points value to a special K chocolate bar.  Guess which choice I would make when I was picking out a snack?  

This is my fourth time on WW and I feel I will finally make goal this time.  I have hit my 10% for the first time and have had losses (mostly small ones) every week.  

I am always looking for new foods with a low points value for a snack.  My go to's lately have been hard boiled eggs (either the whole egg or just egg white), fruits and veggies, laughing cow cheese, greek yogurt, cottage cheese, and deli meat like turkey or ham.  Does anyone have any foods that are go to staples?  I am going grocery shopping on Saturday and want some new ideas.


----------



## dthogue

Good Morning WW Friends,

Well Happy St. Patrick's Day to everyone - we are having a Pot Luck luncheon today at work and I am struggling not to eat everything in sight.  For me its either do or die - I can't seem to handle situations like this, so I think I'm not going to participate.  I don't do well with things that I can't track and I don't want to blow the whole day (which is what I will do if I start).

Anyway - welcome to our new friends and congrats to those who weighed in today or yesterday - sorry I don't have too much time for personals.

I did get my run in this morning - today was Couch to 5K - week 9, day 2 - only one more day and I will be an official graduate.  Next week I will continue with my 1/2 Marathon training.

Will get back later - have a good day!


----------



## dthogue

Some asked about what our staples are food - my 2 are egg beaters and oatmeal.

Here's what I do with my oatmeal - Hungry girl calls it "Growing Oatmeal"  start with 1/2 cup oats (not the packets, but the kind in the canister, either old fashioned or quick).  1/2 cup is 4 points!  Put them in a large bowl (make sure you have room for it to cook up), then I add some Brown Sugar Splenda and whatever fruit you like, I like banana, frozen mixed berries or mango, then add about 2 cups of water then microwave for 3 minutes, let it sit for a few minutes to thicken up.  Makes a huge bowl and will keep you full for awhile - it is amazing ho much it turns into.  

Lately I have been adding in one tablespoon of unsweetened cocoa powder for a chocolate favor along with my banana.  Enjoy!


----------



## Ellajoan

Sandi said:


> Yup, I'm hypothyroid, too.  For my whole life.  It does make it a harder struggle, but we can still succeed.  Do you take synthetic hormones for the disorder?



I've been hypo for nearly 7 years.  I took synthetic for the first 2 years--was definitely skinnier then but felt terrible.  Feel much better on the natural thyroid.  I'm on Erfa now.  What do you take?  Do you find your weight loss is slower then your WW friends?


----------



## Sandi

Ellajoan said:


> I've been hypo for nearly 7 years.  I took synthetic for the first 2 years--was definitely skinnier then but felt terrible.  Feel much better on the natural thyroid.  I'm on Erfa now.  What do you take?  Do you find your weight loss is slower then your WW friends?



Levothyroxine for me.  It's the generic of levothroid and synthroid and works fine for me.  My Hashimoto's disease was discovered when I was about 19, so I've been taking meds for almost 30 years.  I cannot blame my weight gain on the hypothyroidism.  I think my yo-yoing has been more detrimental to weight loss.  While the slower weight loss can be discouraging, I think I'm much better positioned to keep it off this time.  I'm a lifetime WW member, but on my last go 'round, I stopped going to meetings and managed to gain back everything I lost plus another 10.  Grrr.  I'm getting too old for this, so I will be going to WW meetings for the rest of my life.  I have the meetings calendared for the foreseeable future.


----------



## vickalamode

So I've used about 27 of my 29 points today and it isn't even dinner yet AND we are going out for St. Patrick's day (and of course I am going to have a few drinks tonight). I'm OK with skipping dinner tonight since I feel like I have been ravaging all day.

Today's food:
2 Slices of Leftover Home-Made Pizza for Breakfast (I think this is what sent me in a downward spiral for the whole entire day... )-8PP

Strawberries w/ Light WC for a snack-2PP

Salad w/ 6oz Chicken, 2tbsp Honey Balsamic dressing, cucumbers, and 1/4c ff mozzarella cheese-9PP

Okay and here is the really horrible downturn for my entire day...I haven't been able to STOP snacking all afternoon...1 Orange (0PP), 100 calorie pack popcorn-3PP, 1oz Peanut M&Ms 4PP and a Sugar Free Creamsicle...1PP

So yep 27 points and still haven't had dinner AND we are going out for St. Patrick's day...skipping dinner is an option and I might do that since I actually am not hungry right now (I better not be after the embarrassing amount of snacking I did all afternoon) 

I have 38WP left and I'm going to use them to fall back on tonight when we go out and try my hardest to "be good" the rest of the week...we're going to a baby shower on Sunday though and it is at an Italian restaurant (the food will probably be buffet style, big trays of ziti, lasagna, etc... )

I guess I just had to come here to vent. I want to see a loss this week but I might be my own worst enemy when it comes to getting on the scale on Monday. I am going to plan out tomorrow & Saturday's food in advance so that I don't make the mistakes I made today. And the funny thing is, every bite I was taking I was thinking to myself "I know I shouldn't...but whatever" Bad mindset! Someone please lecture me on my bad behavior today!


----------



## keenercam

Thank you for posting that article, Sandi. I thought it was so helpful when I read it on the WW site.  The new plan works really well for my body -- when I follow it.    I have moved away from eating fat-free everything and now judge a food's worth by the points vs. the expected satisfaction (mental) and satiation (did I spell that right?  I mean the physical feeling).  I used to eyeball nutritional information and judge pretty accurately the points values. Now I find I am weighing stuff on the food scale and batch-cooking healthier foods.

I hope that doesn't sound "preach-y".  I am just astonished at how well my body is reacting to eating a good mix of all types of foods and a lot fewer processed foods, too.  I am finally back on track this week after about a month of being lax, and I lost 4.2 which (as the WW receptionist pointed out this morning) is a "new low weight" for me.  Actually, it's the lowest I've been in 3 years.  I have a long, long way to go. I do think that PointsPlus is the eating style my body wants me to follow.

By the way, thank you to everyone who is posting meal ideas and their daily food list. I get so many great ideas by reading here.


----------



## ProudMomTo3Boys

My sister and I put this together yesterday and it is delicious.  Really think so its almost like the consistency of soft ice cream.  Take 1 can of pineapple, minus the juice, 2 cups of frozen mango and 1 whole banana.  Blend it until smooth.  Yummy!!!!


----------



## Sandi

keenercam said:


> The new plan works really well for my body -- when I follow it.    I have moved away from eating fat-free everything and now judge a food's worth by the points vs. the expected satisfaction (mental) and satiation (did I spell that right?  I mean the physical feeling).  I used to eyeball nutritional information and judge pretty accurately the points values. Now I find I am weighing stuff on the food scale and batch-cooking healthier foods.
> 
> I hope that doesn't sound "preach-y".  I am just astonished at how well my body is reacting to eating a good mix of all types of foods and a lot fewer processed foods, too.  I am finally back on track this week after about a month of being lax, and I lost 4.2 which (as the WW receptionist pointed out this morning) is a "new low weight" for me.  Actually, it's the lowest I've been in 3 years.  I have a long, long way to go. I do think that PointsPlus is the eating style my body wants me to follow.



I totally agree with you about the new plan.  It has been a long time since I felt as healthy as I do now.  I'm really glad they came out with the new program and that we had to do some working and thinking to get with the new program.

Also, I just love your photos.  What a gorgeous couple you are!


----------



## haleyknits

NC State said:


> I just got home from my WW meeting.  I lost another 2.4 lbs this week, that brings me to 6.2 lbs in two weeks.  I have spent most of my time at the hospital with my daddy.  I would pack my food/lunch each day so I could stay on track.  I'm so glad I did!




That's great! 

Today I am doing really well. I made it to the gym and have stayed well within my points. I am going to have a french vanilla smoothie later as a treat. Someone at my meeting 2 weeks ago said to put frozen berries in. I am going to try it tonight. 

I have a question for everyone. Do you use your weekly points plus or your activity points first? I know it doesn't technically matter, but I was just wondering.


----------



## JOANNEL

ProudMomTo3Boys said:


> My sister and I put this together yesterday and it is delicious.  Really think so its almost like the consistency of soft ice cream.  Take 1 can of pineapple, minus the juice, 2 cups of frozen mango and 1 whole banana.  Blend it until smooth.  Yummy!!!!



Where do you find frozen mango?


----------



## haleyknits

JOANNEL said:


> Where do you find frozen mango?



Our local grocery chain (Ingles) has it. I bet Publix would have it with the other frozen fruits.


----------



## sjms71

Hey All, just doing my check in from Disney.  I hate to say this but the parks have been *CRAZY* busy.  Like I have never seen before.  Tomorrow is our last day and I am looking forward to my own bed and some healthy food.  I must say I didn't make as wise of choices as I should have most of the time and a little disappointed at myself for that.  But it is what it is and I will be back on track in no time. 

Welcome to all our new friends here on the WW thread.  Congrats to all who lost weight this week.


----------



## natashag76

ProudMomTo3Boys said:


> My sister and I put this together yesterday and it is delicious.  Really think so its almost like the consistency of soft ice cream.  Take 1 can of pineapple, minus the juice, 2 cups of frozen mango and 1 whole banana.  Blend it until smooth.  Yummy!!!!



Sounds delicious!  Thanks for sharing


----------



## ReneeDisney

Hi! So excited to find this group. I've been on WW since January 11th and am down 11 pounds. For the first time I've reached some minor weight loss goals and am feeling good. This week has been the fought since starting WW and I've been reading your posts for encouragement. THANK YOU!


----------



## karliebug

didn't go to WI last nite as I had to take DD for and MRI of her knee but I am sure I am up at least a pound. I have had the munches all week and have eating everything I could get my ahnds on.  Back on track today.


----------



## NC State

Help, I had to purchase a very large container of plan yogurt just to get 4 oz.  Since I didn't like what I fixed, what can I do with all this yogurt?


----------



## Sandi

NC State said:


> Help, I had to purchase a very large container of plan yogurt just to get 4 oz.  Since I didn't like what I fixed, what can I do with all this yogurt?



I add vanilla and splenda to plain, FF yogurt and mix it up really good.  Then add fresh berries (or another fruit you like).  It's very good that way and very points friendly.  It's just more work than buying the individual serving sizes.

Some people use it instead of sour cream on baked potatoes.  I did that once and didn't care for it at all, but . . .


----------



## brookelizabeth

JOANNEL said:


> What does your meal plan for a normal day look like?



Here is what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast
Yogurt Parfait - 1/2 cup plain yogurt, 1/2 cup vanilla Dannon Light & Fit, 1/2 cup berries, 1/3 cup Fiber One Cereal (4)
Coffee - 3 cups, using 1/4 cup fat free half and half (1)

Lunch
Tilapia fillet (2)
A boatload of cauliflower w 2 tsp olive oil (2)

Dinner
Tacos - 2 tortillas, 2 oz ground turkey, 1/2 cup fat free refried beans, 1/4 cup spanish rice, a mess of peppers, onions and lettuce and fat free salsa (10) I usually use more meat, but I wanted the Shamrock Shake for dessert! 

Snacks
1/3 small Shamrock Shake (4)
WW String Cheese (1)
Dunkin Donuts iced coffee (1)
Kashi Granola Bar (4)

29 points



DWGal210 said:


> Hi all - joining in here!!  Just joined WW online today.  I need to lose about 100lbs.
> 
> My main "complaint" with WW was using lots of prepared, pre packaged, preservative laden food.  So I might eat less but I'd rather spend more points on a more natural food than "save" with fat free or low fat - some of that FF stuff is terrible for people.
> 
> I'm glad to see a WW community - I'll be lurking, maybe ppaying too!!



Hey Katie! 



sjms71 said:


> Hey All, just doing my check in from Disney.  I hate to say this but the parks have been *CRAZY* busy.  Like I have never seen before.  Tomorrow is our last day and I am looking forward to my own bed and some healthy food.  I must say I didn't make as wise of choices as I should have most of the time and a little disappointed at myself for that.  But it is what it is and I will be back on track in no time.
> 
> Welcome to all our new friends here on the WW thread.  Congrats to all who lost weight this week.



They have been busy!  I was amazed at how crazy they were getting when we left and I've been watching the MK hours extend every single day this week.  

I didn't make wise choices for two weeks...ate desserts, snacked on un-healthy things, ate fried foods...I was thinking I had gained around 6 pounds with what I ate.  But I was surprised!  I hope you are too!!!! 



And speaking of all that, I did my first official WI since we returned from Disney and I am down a pound from my pre-Disney weight!   I am honestly surprised, it hasn't been a great week returning to the "real-world".  Yesterday was my ONLY good day and I had one awful day....hopefully it doesn't show up next week.  

But, as of right now I am officially down 15 pounds since I joined back in December!!!!!


----------



## disbabyndaddy

NC State said:


> Help, I had to purchase a very large container of plan yogurt just to get 4 oz.  Since I didn't like what I fixed, what can I do with all this yogurt?



I'm not a fan of plain yogurt either and have been in the same boat.  Since I didn't love it and have it left over, I've been experimenting and don't mind if it turns out bad and I waste it.

Mostly, I've tried to make dipping sauce with it.  (I'm a big dipper...fries, nuggets, onion rings...all WW recipes now, of course!)  I made some this week with plain yogurt/chili powder and one with hot sauce (Buffalo).  Both were pretty good and certainly better for me than the tub of ranch I used to (and honestly, would still rather) use.

I haven't tried it on a baked potato yet -- don't want to mess up a perfectly good spud.  I do, however, love cottage cheese on baked potato!  It gives me the "feel" of sour cream and adds that dairy.


----------



## brookelizabeth

NC State said:


> Help, I had to purchase a very large container of plan yogurt just to get 4 oz.  Since I didn't like what I fixed, what can I do with all this yogurt?



If you see my post above, I eat plain yogurt regularly.  I'm trying to move completely to it...trying.   But, I currently simply mix it with flavored yogurt.


----------



## disbabyndaddy

vickalamode said:


> So I've used about 27 of my 29 points today and it isn't even dinner yet AND we are going out for St. Patrick's day (and of course I am going to have a few drinks tonight). I'm OK with skipping dinner tonight since I feel like I have been ravaging all day.
> 
> .........
> 
> I guess I just had to come here to vent. I want to see a loss this week but I might be my own worst enemy when it comes to getting on the scale on Monday. I am going to plan out tomorrow & Saturday's food in advance so that I don't make the mistakes I made today. And the funny thing is, every bite I was taking I was thinking to myself "I know I shouldn't...but whatever" Bad mindset! Someone please lecture me on my bad behavior today!




How did your St. Patrick's outing turn out?  Even putting you over the daily PP, it is always best to eat *something* at mealtime.  Starving your body is no good...not good for you AND it turns me into either a raging monster or make me feel awfully weak and wobbly.  No good all around!

You recognized an out-of-control day, and instead of chucking the whole week, you're planning the rest of the week ahead, which is awesome.  Good for you for reining it back in.

Personally, I'm heading home (out-of-town) to see my family this weekend and am packing lots more than clothes this time!  My food scale, lots of snacks, etc....planning ahead too, so I can stay on track.

Good luck with the rest of your week.  You can do it!!


----------



## disbabyndaddy

I was down 2 pounds this morning at WI.  Really surprised me since I was on the elliptical less this week, but I did walk a TON since it was _finally_ nice outside and worked in the yard quite a bit.  SO, I guess it was a different form of activity...and all good!

Overall report: eight weeks into WW, and I'm down 17.2 pounds.   Only .6 pounds shy of my 10% goal for two months, but I'm thrilled with the new WW/PP plan and am LOVING it.  As someone mentioned above, it really works for my body and truly feels like a plan I can stick with, even after the weight is off.  I feel so much better than I did at the beginning of the year...both physically AND mentally...and I NEVER want to go back.

Seeing results of my committment and success on the scale, how clothes fit (or don't, yay!), and how I feel are HUGE motivations to keep going. 

Have a great weekend, everyone!


----------



## keenercam

Sandi said:


> I totally agree with you about the new plan.  It has been a long time since I felt as healthy as I do now.  I'm really glad they came out with the new program and that we had to do some working and thinking to get with the new program.
> 
> Also, I just love your photos.  What a gorgeous couple you are!



Sandi -- You are very sweet.     As you can imagine, I chose the best photos, done by a professional.  LOL!  Oh, and my hair and makeup required the work of 2 professional hair and makeup artists who worked on me for an hour.  Still, it's the best I've ever looked in my life, so I indulge myself with having the pictures in my signature. 

I wanted to share a recipe my friend's WW leader gave her and which I have made, much to the pleasure of dinner guests and my family.  It is very simple.

2 containers of light yogurt, the same flavor (we've done key lime or black cherry)
1  8 oz container of cool whip free or cool whip light
reduced fat graham cracker crust

mix the yogurt and cool whip, pour into the crust (there will be extra)
freeze for 15-30 minutes
cut & serve
Enjoy!

P+ values will depend on the yogurt and Cool Whip varieties you choose.


----------



## faithtrustpixie

NC State said:


> Help, I had to purchase a very large container of plan yogurt just to get 4 oz.  Since I didn't like what I fixed, what can I do with all this yogurt?



You can try making yogurt cheese.  Take a strainer and line it with a coffee filter.  Dump in the plain yogurt and place the whole contraption over a bowl.  Cover with plastic wrap and stick it in the fridge overnight or up to 24 hours.  

It makes the yogurt thick, like sour cream, or if you let it sit longer you can mix in some herbs and it is like cream cheese (if you use your imagination!)

Have a great day!


----------



## ProudMomTo3Boys

JOANNEL said:


> Where do you find frozen mango?



It is in the frozen section by all the other frozen fruits, the reason I use frozen is that it makes the snack cold.  I suppose you could use fresh but I don't know how it would come out.


----------



## DWGal210

Hi everyone! Thanks for the encouraging words. . It's nice to make new DIS friends & see some "old" friends too!!  Hi Brook!!


The last 3 days have been good - I haven't been off track & I feel a lot better.  

I weigh on Sundays; I started on Tuesday so this won't be a full week of loss but close enough.  I also need to get a digital scale; I've got a regular one but I don't feel it's exact enough.

Happy Friday, everyone!!
Katie


----------



## vickalamode

disbabyndaddy said:


> How did your St. Patrick's outing turn out?  Even putting you over the daily PP, it is always best to eat *something* at mealtime.  Starving your body is no good...not good for you AND it turns me into either a raging monster or make me feel awfully weak and wobbly.  No good all around!
> 
> You recognized an out-of-control day, and instead of chucking the whole week, you're planning the rest of the week ahead, which is awesome.  Good for you for reining it back in.
> 
> Personally, I'm heading home (out-of-town) to see my family this weekend and am packing lots more than clothes this time!  My food scale, lots of snacks, etc....planning ahead too, so I can stay on track.
> 
> Good luck with the rest of your week.  You can do it!!



The rest of last night pretty much went the same as the whole day did...we did go out for St. Patrick's day to a casino and I drank quite a bit...I estimated to the tune of 25pp of whiskey/vodka mixed with diet coke. We did eat at the food court at the casino too but my drunken food choice was probably one of the healthiest things they have there among KFC, Taco Bell, Johnny Rockets etc...I had a 6inch turkey sub from Subway with Sun Chips. Unfortunately my downfall was eating more than half of my boyfriend's fries...I used all but 2 of my WP yesterday so it could have been worse but I'm still not proud of myself lol. 

Today is going much better, had cereal w/ milk for breakfast (4pp), oyster crackers as a snack (2pp), and 2 grilled cheese sandwiches with a bowl of tomato soup for my late lunch/early dinner (12pp). I have 11 pp left for the day, I'm going back to work another shift and I'll be home around 10pm so not sure what I will have later, I might eat the rest of my tomato soup with another grilled cheese sandwich. 

I did have a NSV today though...I work in a restaurant and whenever I walk by the fryolator if there are french fries in it I ALWAYS snag a couple and eat them. I've been counting the ones I eat while at work, and I resisted temptation and didn't have ANY today, and saved myself about 5pp by not doing that! Whoo 

Good luck on your trip this weekend! At least you planned ahead so that you are prepared to not eat a bunch of junk and blow it this weekend!


----------



## JOANNEL

You guys are great sharing your favorite meals. This is such a fantastic place for support.
I made by first smoothie. Instead of coming home and eating junk I made a smoothie.

Have a g great evening.

I have Bunco!!!! I am so bad when we get together. Since it's lent and diet I pick up some boiled shrimp. I hope they don't have any Pina colada's......


----------



## mommykds

WI was yesterday, I am down a total of 17lbs.    I still have way more to go so I have to keep going.  Thanks for the motivation!  

Continued good luck to all you "losers".


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

sjms71 said:


> Hey all, hope everyone is doing good.  Today I officially have a teenager .  Yes, Sarah officially turned 13.  We had a wonderful lunch at Le Cellier and evey server in the restaurant signed a birthday card for her writing a personal note, which I thought was wonderful.



So how does it feel, Stephanie, to have a teenager?? I've still got several years to go before DS is 13 but it's something that I'm a little apprehensive about.  Sometimes the decisions that I have to make now are hard enough.  I'm thinking the decisions probably get more difficult once they hit their teens.  I just hope it doesn't drive me to eat!





Sandi said:


> I think you and I need to hide the darn scale.  Hasn't Jessie done that for the week?  How can a scale be so irresistable?!  I hate it and I love it.  This morning, I didn't love it.



Yes, that was me last week.  I made through the whole week without getting on.  It was really difficult at first and still tempting on Wednesday morning before I left for my meeting but I managed to resist.  I completely sabotoged myself the day before though -- brownies, date squares, ice cream and cheese cake  and ended up being up 1.8.




sjms71 said:


> So, we checked out of POR today and into Caribbean Beach.  The kids are loving the pool here.  We have been in March before and I have NEVER seen so many people here this time of year .  I know it's spring break but there are so many groups of kids: band groups, cheerleaders, LAX teams, choir groups my goodness. We are having a good time but starting to miss my bed.  I will be wanting to hide the scale when I get home, ugh, I have not been my best .  I will be better this week though.  Ok, hope everyone has a good week.



We stayed at Caribbean Beach in September.  We really liked it.  The pool was fantastic!  We had a really long walk to the pool and restaurants but we were reasonably close to the bus stop.  We were in the Barbados section and our room # was 1630.  It was our first time at a moderate.  




brookelizabeth said:


> Hi everyone!
> Reporting back after returning from our 2 weeks at the World.  This is the first, and only, thread I have caught up on so far!  I made sure to get RIGHT back on plan, last time a trip to the World kick started the downward spiral for me from WW.  My grocery cart was lookin' good on Sunday night when I re-stocked our cabinets, and I was happy to pass up all the temptations that I have let myself have while on vacation.
> 
> Eating at the World had good times, and bad.  I know I was too full several times, but I often shared meals, or didn't finish them.    I tried to choose wisely many times (not always though!)  I also polished off an ENTIRE bag of jelly beans and sour cheery balls by myself during those two weeks.  (and yes, they were the "Family Size"!)
> 
> The scale was 3 pounds up the morning after we got back.  Not bad!  And two days later, 2.6 of it has already disappeared!
> 
> I'm hoping that trend continues and my WI on Friday will either be the same as pre-Disney, or lower.



Welcome back Brookelizabeth!  Glad to hear you got back on track as soon as you got home.  3 pounds is awesome -- I gained 8 (not bragging!)




Sandi said:


> I lost 1.4 pounds.  I am now 2 pounds from my goal!  Man, I am so glad to be past that plateau I was on for weeks.
> 
> Congratulations on being so close to your goat, Sandi!!





dthogue said:


> Everyone is different, I hope this works for you.  For me, I need the accountability of the meetings and facing their scale.  I know that when I don't go to the meeting I tend to slack off and think "oh well" I have another week.  Personally I love my meetings, my leader is wonderful and I get so many good ideas and lots of encouragement to get me through another week.



I need the meetings too.  I dont think I would have been able to lose 70lbs and keep (most of) it off without them.




dthogue said:


> My dream is to stay at a Deluxe, but I don't see it happening anytime soon - maybe once I get me older two through college , so for now we are "Pop Century" people



I have a dream to wake up in a room at the Polynesian one day!


----------



## dthogue

Stopping by for a quick check-in.  I weigh in tomorrow morning, keeping my fingers crossed for a good result - hope to have lost the pound I gained last week.

I cleaned my closet out this morning at 2am - couldn't sleep, so I started trying on things make taking out the things that don't fit.  I had a nice pile of too big clothing, and have a few things that are "new" to me that I haven't been able to wear in awhile.  Its nice losing weight, but this is difficult - I don't want to keep buying clothing - guess it's time to hit the consignment shops.

Other exciting news, we just booked 8 nights at Pop Century for August to celebrate my DH's 50th birthday.  I asked him what he wanted to do to celebrate and he said Hawaii - well that was out of the question, so WDW was his 2nd choice.  We are going the week before my older girls return to College - I'm hoping for good weight loss til then so I won't mind the heat as much and feel confortable wearing tank tops!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

NC State said:


> I just got home from my WW meeting.  I lost another 2.4 lbs this week, that brings me to 6.2 lbs in two weeks.  I have spent most of my time at the hospital with my daddy.  I would pack my food/lunch each day so I could stay on track.  I'm so glad I did!



Great loss!  You made a great choice by bringing your lunch to the hospital.  All the best to your Dad.



Ellajoan said:


> WI today--lost .5 lb but any loss is a victory as far as I'm concerned.  I've lost 9 lbs since starting Jan 3.  Being hypothyroid makes it verrrry slow going, even w/ working  out 3-4 times a week.  Any other hypothyroid WWers out there?
> 
> It's easy to get discouraged when you see people losing at least a pound or multiple pounds a week, but I try to remember that we all have different goals and challenges.



Welcome!  There's a saying here:  A loss is a loss.  Just remember that if it seems that things aren't moving as fast as you'd like them to!  Going down is any amount is much better than gaining.  



eaj1228 said:


> This is my fourth time on WW and I feel I will finally make goal this time.  I have hit my 10% for the first time and have had losses (mostly small ones) every week.
> 
> I am always looking for new foods with a low points value for a snack.  My go to's lately have been hard boiled eggs (either the whole egg or just egg white), fruits and veggies, laughing cow cheese, greek yogurt, cottage cheese, and deli meat like turkey or ham.  Does anyone have any foods that are go to staples?  I am going grocery shopping on Saturday and want some new ideas.



I like the WW Smoothies.  Just two points if you make them with water and you can pack them full of fruit!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

Sandi said:


> I add vanilla and splenda to plain, FF yogurt and mix it up really good.  Then add fresh berries (or another fruit you like).  It's very good that way and very points friendly.  It's just more work than buying the individual serving sizes.
> 
> Some people use it instead of sour cream on baked potatoes.  I did that once and didn't care for it at all, but . . .



I can't imagine plain yogurt on my baked potato!  

However, lately, I've been putting yogurt and mashed bananas on my pancakes instead of butter and syrup.



brookelizabeth said:


> And speaking of all that, I did my first official WI since we returned from Disney and I am down a pound from my pre-Disney weight!



Awesome!


----------



## NC State

Sandi said:


> I add vanilla and splenda to plain, FF yogurt and mix it up really good.  Then add fresh berries (or another fruit you like).  It's very good that way and very points friendly.  It's just more work than buying the individual serving sizes.



Thanks Sandi....I think I'll pick up some blueberries!


----------



## JOANNEL

CdnBuzzFan said:


> So how does it feel, Stephanie, to have a teenager?? I've still got several years to go before DS is 13 but it's something that I'm a little apprehensive about.  Sometimes the decisions that I have to make now are hard enough.  I'm thinking the decisions probably get more difficult once they hit their teens.  I just hope it doesn't drive me to eat!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a dream to wake up in a room at the Polynesian one day!




All I can say is pick your battles carefully, teenage years are hard.

I have 2 boys, they are now 22 & 25. I didn't fight the hair, clothes or messy room  battle. But I sure stuck to my guns on curfews, grades & friends. They are now functioning adults on their own with jobs and college educations. I miss them to death since they don't live near us any more. But am very proud!!!!

I too would some day like to wake up in the Grand floridian!!!! When our DVC points are used up we usually do the all-star!!!!


----------



## JOANNEL

I did ok at bunco, No alcohol. lots of fruit. I picked up boiled shrimp since it's lent. I did splurge on chili's chip with cheese but it was yummy!!! The hostess was also on WW so she had lots of fruit and cool whip. So it felt like dessert. Luckily the dessert that some one else brought was full of nuts and I don;t like nuts so it was easy to stay away from!!!!!


----------



## sjms71

Ok, well we have officially left Walt Disney World and are on our way home.  It was a pretty good two weeks.  Now on to plan the next vacation which will be at the beach in June.  As DH pointed out this last two weeks was his carryover from last years vacation so he hasn't even dipped into days for this year .  Like I said it was busy didn't always make great choices.  I am looking forward to getting home and detoxing myself and getting back on the program.  

I know all my post lately have been "general" sorry for that as most of you who know me know I like to address everyone personally when I can .  With that said *HELLO* to all our new friends and *GREAT JOB* to all who were losers this week.  

*Hey Jess*:  Yes, having a teenager freaks me out.  Don't know if it will be different when my son turns 13 in a few years (he'll be 11 in a month).  Sarah has always been my moody child so it's like we have been going through teenage years since birth .  Adam is more my happy go lucky, let's everything roll off his back kind of kid.  Who still showers his mom with lots of hugs and kisses.  I worry that I only have 5 years before she can up and be out on her own and have I prepared her enough.  My dad was sick when I was growing up so as the oldest I, took care of my brother and sister all the time.  So, I had to grow up fast.  My sister especially views me more as her mom.  I am not complaining it just really prepared me for the struggles of life I think.  Where as my kids have no worries, I think we have provided an awesome llife so far for them.  So, in a nutshell I have the typical parent worries.  I know they will both be fine but I am a mom and can't help but worry all the time.  I know pathetic .


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

In the Feb 6-12 Weekly, there was a recipe for Dark Chocolate Cake made with sauerkraut.  Did anyone make that?  It sounds really disgusting because of the sauerkraut but I heard a couple of members rave about it so I thought I'd give it a try.  It really is AMAZING!!!  It's moist and chocolaty and tastes wonderful.  You can't detect the sauerkraut at all.  I dont have a bundt pan so I made cupcakes instead (17 of them) and cooked them for about 20-25 minutes.  They were 6 points each.  Here's the link to the recipe if you dont have the Weekly anymore:  http://www.weightwatchers.ca/food/rcp/index.aspx?recipeId=127161 

The problem is now I have to make the recipe a couple more times to use up the sauerkraut!


----------



## Sandi

JOANNEL said:


> I did ok at bunco, No alcohol. lots of fruit. I picked up boiled shrimp since it's lent. I did splurge on chili's chip with cheese but it was yummy!!! The hostess was also on WW so she had lots of fruit and cool whip. So it felt like dessert. Luckily the dessert that some one else brought was full of nuts and I don;t like nuts so it was easy to stay away from!!!!!



How lucky to have a server on WW.  Most of the servers around here -- college aged kids -- are accommodating when I ask for something different, but they just don't get it.  Thin and young -- yeah, those were the days.



CdnBuzzFan said:


> In the Feb 6-12 Weekly, there was a recipe for Dark Chocolate Cake made with sauerkraut.  Did anyone make that?  It sounds really disgusting because of the sauerkraut but I heard a couple of members rave about it so I thought I'd give it a try.  It really is AMAZING!!!  It's moist and chocolaty and tastes wonderful.  You can't detect the sauerkraut at all.  I dont have a bundt pan so I made cupcakes instead (17 of them) and cooked them for about 20-25 minutes.  They were 6 points each.  Here's the link to the recipe if you dont have the Weekly anymore:  http://www.weightwatchers.ca/food/rcp/index.aspx?recipeId=127161
> 
> The problem is now I have to make the recipe a couple more times to use up the sauerkraut!



I love sauerkraut, but seeing it combined with chocolate was a bit much for me.  I might give the recipe a try though now that I know it's good.  Thanks for sharing your experience.


----------



## NC State

CdnBuzzFan said:


> In the Feb 6-12 Weekly, there was a recipe for Dark Chocolate Cake made with sauerkraut.  Did anyone make that?  It sounds really disgusting because of the sauerkraut but I heard a couple of members rave about it so I thought I'd give it a try.  It really is AMAZING!!!  It's moist and chocolaty and tastes wonderful.  You can't detect the sauerkraut at all.  I dont have a bundt pan so I made cupcakes instead (17 of them) and cooked them for about 20-25 minutes.  They were 6 points each.  Here's the link to the recipe if you dont have the Weekly anymore:  http://www.weightwatchers.ca/food/rcp/index.aspx?recipeId=127161
> 
> The problem is now I have to make the recipe a couple more times to use up the sauerkraut!



Give you a gold star for trying that one.  I only like sauerkraut with apples/pork chops.  Now that's a good one to try.


----------



## HeatherC

Hi Everyone!  Can I join in?  

I have been trying to lose about 15 lbs for the last couple years.  i lost on WW several years ago after my 3 kids were born, but have had a very hard time losing the last couple years.  

I started WW seriously in Jan for about 4 weeks and lost literally 1.2 lbs. the entire time.  Got mad and gave up.  Decided to re-commit again last Sunday and am THRILLED to say that I lost 4.8 lbs. this week!

Finally figured out that for me it is the CARBS.  I followed the plan, but strictly limited the carbs this week.  If I had half a high fiber whole wheat muffin at breakfast, I did not eat any potatoes or rice, etc. the rest of the day.  

I HAVE to have carbs, but got most of them this week from veggies and berries.I literally ate all day, met all the healthy guidelines, did the treadmill or walked every day and finally SUCCESS!

Hoping to lose at least another lb. this week by doing the same thing.

Love hearing how it is going for others and look forward to posting on this thread more.


----------



## sjms71

I'm home!!!  It felt so good to sleep in my own bed last night.  Still having that slight discomfort in my side so I guess I will have to go to the Dr.'s next week.  So, I didn't weight myself this morning.  I just couldn't bring myself to do it yet .  I know I should just do it and get it over with.  I will tomorrow.  However, I am on track today 100%.  I don't remember who suggested the Fiber One Brownies but I got a box at Costco and they are a good snack.  Hope everyone enjoys their Sunday, wish me luck getting back on track!


----------



## mrzrich

Hey Guys! I'm home too. Got in last night.  I DID get on the scale this AM and I gained about 6 pounds.  I really think it will come off with lots of water and a few weeks of REALLY staying on program.


----------



## sjms71

mrzrich said:


> Hey Guys! I'm home too. Got in last night.  I DID get on the scale this AM and I gained about 6 pounds.  I really think it will come off with lots of water and a few weeks of REALLY staying on program.



You are a better girl than me!!  I just couldn't get on the scale.  I need a day to get a lot of water in.  I am making my grocery list now so I can fill the fridge with lots of good stuff!!  Glad to see you are back .


----------



## cepmom

sjms71 said:


> I'm home!!!  It felt so good to sleep in my own bed last night.  Still having that slight discomfort in my side so I guess I will have to go to the Dr.'s next week.  So, I didn't weight myself this morning.  I just couldn't bring myself to do it yet .  I know I should just do it and get it over with.  I will tomorrow.  However, I am on track today 100%.  I don't remember who suggested the Fiber One Brownies but I got a box at Costco and they are a good snack.  Hope everyone enjoys their Sunday, wish me luck getting back on track!



welcome back! I know I wouldn't want to get on the scale either...I get so anxious when I think it wont be good.

 I put off my official weigh in the past two weeks since I have been a mess since my grandmothers funeral. I just got in  a place where I just didnt care about what I was eating and didn't work out at all. Got up the courage to weigh myself at home this past Thursday and it was not pretty...about 6lbs up Holy cow!! I really should have weighed the week before even though I knew it wasn't good; it may have stopped me from going overboard for another week

I've been good since Thursday though and I feel better about being on track and getting back to working out. The weather has been great here so I was able to get out and walk 2 days for 4 miles and 5 miles, and I ran today for 5.5 miles at the gym. Its amazing how much better just getting some exercise and fresh air can make you feel. 

hope you all have a good week!


----------



## cepmom

mrzrich said:


> Hey Guys! I'm home too. Got in last night.  I DID get on the scale this AM and I gained about 6 pounds.  I really think it will come off with lots of water and a few weeks of REALLY staying on program.



welcome back to you too! Good for you for getting on the scale! I'm sure you will get that off in no time at all


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

HeatherC said:


> Hi Everyone!  Can I join in?
> 
> I started WW seriously in Jan for about 4 weeks and lost literally 1.2 lbs. the entire time.  Got mad and gave up.  Decided to re-commit again last Sunday and am THRILLED to say that I lost 4.8 lbs. this week!



Welcome, Heather!  4.8 pounds is awesome.  I'm thrilled for you.  



sjms71 said:


> I'm home!!!  It felt so good to sleep in my own bed last night.  Still having that slight discomfort in my side so I guess I will have to go to the Dr.'s next week.  So, I didn't weight myself this morning.  I just couldn't bring myself to do it yet .  I know I should just do it and get it over with.  I will tomorrow.  However, I am on track today 100%.  I don't remember who suggested the Fiber One Brownies but I got a box at Costco and they are a good snack.  Hope everyone enjoys their Sunday, wish me luck getting back on track!



Welcome back, Steph!  Hope you had a great sleep in your own bed last night.  I'm glad to hear you are getting back on track so soon.  We stopped in at Costco this morning after church and I bought Laughing Cow light cheese and a package of Turkey bacon -- 3 slices for 1pt.  Cant wait for breakfast tomorrow.  



mrzrich said:


> Hey Guys! I'm home too. Got in last night.  I DID get on the scale this AM and I gained about 6 pounds.  I really think it will come off with lots of water and a few weeks of REALLY staying on program.



Hope you had a great time at Disney!  Glad to have you back here.  I'm sure you'll be able to take care of that 6 pounds in a hurry!


----------



## dthogue

sjms71 said:


> I'm home!!!  It felt so good to sleep in my own bed last night.  Still having that slight discomfort in my side so I guess I will have to go to the Dr.'s next week.  So, I didn't weight myself this morning.  I just couldn't bring myself to do it yet .  I know I should just do it and get it over with.  I will tomorrow.  However, I am on track today 100%.  I don't remember who suggested the Fiber One Brownies but I got a box at Costco and they are a good snack.  Hope everyone enjoys their Sunday, wish me luck getting back on track!



Welcome Home - glad to have you back.  Great job getting back on track and remember that no matter what the scales says it only temporary!


----------



## dthogue

mrzrich said:


> Hey Guys! I'm home too. Got in last night.  I DID get on the scale this AM and I gained about 6 pounds.  I really think it will come off with lots of water and a few weeks of REALLY staying on program.



Welcome back!!!  You are right, the number is only temporary - get back on track and it will be done in no time!


----------



## dthogue

cepmom said:


> I've been good since Thursday though and I feel better about being on track and getting back to working out. The weather has been great here so I was able to get out and walk 2 days for 4 miles and 5 miles, and I ran today for 5.5 miles at the gym. Its amazing how much better just getting some exercise and fresh air can make you feel.
> 
> hope you all have a good week!



Congrats on getting back on track - it is amazing how much the exercise affects us - good job getting back into the swing of it.


----------



## dthogue

Eventful weekend here -

Weigh in yesterday, down 2.8 for a 15 week total of 33 pounds.
Finish the Couch to 5K program yesterday!
Ran my 2nd 5K this morning in 43:00 minutes - though it was slow, to me it is amazing consider a little of months ago, I couldn't run a minute - now I can run 3.1 miles.

I will be continuing on to my 1/2 Marathon training for my first 1/2 marathon in July - I combined week 1 and 2 of the 1/2 program with the last 2 weeks of the C25k, so this will be week 3 - with a 4 mile run on Sunday 

Today is a messed up eating day for me - with the 5k this morning all I ate was a banana. After the race I had a bagel with pb and some fruit, then we went to banquet with no good choices except the salad, which I had two servings of - hoping to get through the night!


----------



## Sandi

dthogue said:


> Eventful weekend here -
> 
> Weigh in yesterday, down 2.8 for a 15 week total of 33 pounds.
> Finish the Couch to 5K program yesterday!
> Ran my 2nd 5K this morning in 43:00 minutes - though it was slow, to me it is amazing consider a little of months ago, I couldn't run a minute - now I can run 3.1 miles.
> 
> I will be continuing on to my 1/2 Marathon training for my first 1/2 marathon in July - I combined week 1 and 2 of the 1/2 program with the last 2 weeks of the C25k, so this will be week 3 - with a 4 mile run on Sunday
> 
> Today is a messed up eating day for me - with the 5k this morning all I ate was a banana. After the race I had a bagel with pb and some fruit, then we went to banquet with no good choices except the salad, which I had two servings of - hoping to get through the night!



Wow, wow, wow, Tammy.  Fabulous accomplishments.  You should be really proud of yourself.  Keep it up because you are fabulous.


----------



## sjms71

cepmom said:


> welcome back! I know I wouldn't want to get on the scale either...I get so anxious when I think it wont be good.
> 
> I put off my official weigh in the past two weeks since I have been a mess since my grandmothers funeral. I just got in  a place where I just didnt care about what I was eating and didn't work out at all. Got up the courage to weigh myself at home this past Thursday and it was not pretty...about 6lbs up Holy cow!! I really should have weighed the week before even though I knew it wasn't good; it may have stopped me from going overboard for another week
> 
> I've been good since Thursday though and I feel better about being on track and getting back to working out. The weather has been great here so I was able to get out and walk 2 days for 4 miles and 5 miles, and I ran today for 5.5 miles at the gym. Its amazing how much better just getting some exercise and fresh air can make you feel.
> 
> hope you all have a good week!



I am glad to hear you are picking yourself up again.  I was VERY close to my grandmother and she passed very unexpectedly 14 years ago and it is still hard believe it or not.  Hang in there we all have your back .  It does feel great to get back on track for me too!!



CdnBuzzFan said:


> Welcome back, Steph!  Hope you had a great sleep in your own bed last night.



Last night I get into my bed and was like, ahhhhh.  Did I sleep good.....NO !!  My dang husband was snoring *ALL* night long.  He got up after me this morning and he said, it felt so good to sleep on my back in our big bed.  I just gave him the evil eye and said what happens when you sleep on your back?  Here's hoping for a great sleep tonight.  




dthogue said:


> Welcome Home - glad to have you back.  Great job getting back on track and remember that no matter what the scales says it only temporary!


 Thank you!



dthogue said:


> Eventful weekend here -
> 
> Weigh in yesterday, down 2.8 for a 15 week total of 33 pounds.
> Finish the Couch to 5K program yesterday!
> Ran my 2nd 5K this morning in 43:00 minutes - though it was slow, to me it is amazing consider a little of months ago, I couldn't run a minute - now I can run 3.1 miles.
> 
> I will be continuing on to my 1/2 Marathon training for my first 1/2 marathon in July - I combined week 1 and 2 of the 1/2 program with the last 2 weeks of the C25k, so this will be week 3 - with a 4 mile run on Sunday
> 
> Today is a messed up eating day for me - with the 5k this morning all I ate was a banana. After the race I had a bagel with pb and some fruit, then we went to banquet with no good choices except the salad, which I had two servings of - hoping to get through the night!



Congrats on all your accomplishments, you totally inspire me!!!  Keep up the great work with your training Tammy.


----------



## dthogue

Stephanie,

Thank you for your kind words - you too are an inspiration to us!

I can feel your pain with the snoring husband - my DH works third shift, so I sleep alone 5 nights a week and it is so peaceful - on the 2 nights that he is home, I toss all night long because of his snoring - some nights I just sleep on the couch , I actually sleep better there, than in bed!


----------



## dthogue

Sandi said:


> Wow, wow, wow, Tammy.  Fabulous accomplishments.  You should be really proud of yourself.  Keep it up because you are fabulous.



Thanks Sandi, although today I had serious doubts about being able to do the 1/2 marathon, I keep thinking this is only 3.1 miles - how in heaven am I going to be able to do 10 more miles   but I know I have plenty of time to train and I will be the little engine and keep saying "I think I can, I think I can, I think I can!!"


----------



## faithtrustpixie

Hi Everyone!

You are all so inspiring.  

I just wanted to share this.  I microwaved a bag of frozen cauliflower.  For the last 30 seconds, I put in a little chopped garlic so it could get a little cooked.  Then I mashed it with a stick blender (I'm sure you could also use hand beaters or a blender.)

It was so yummy - kind of like mashed potatoes.  I topped it with some low fat sour cream (about 2 Points Plus worth.)

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## DVCBELLE

Hi - I have a question...
I have done weight watchers several times and have had the best success with them so tomorrow I want to start again.  The location near me does not have a meeting I can make tomorrow but there is one at another location I can go to.  I don't want to procrastinate joining anymore.  I have been putting it off since January.  

It used to be that you had a card that stayed at your home location and you had to have that when you weighed in there. Is that still the case?  I guess my question is - how big of a pain would it be to start at one location and then transfer to the other one?  Or could I sign up online tonight and weigh in there tomorrow and then start going to meetings at the normal location?  I really want to have my starting benchmark tomorrow so it is important to me that I weigh tomorrow.

Any thoughts?  I hope I am making sense!


----------



## faithtrustpixie

DVCBELLE said:


> It used to be that you had a card that stayed at your home location and you had to have that when you weighed in there. Is that still the case?  I guess my question is - how big of a pain would it be to start at one location and then transfer to the other one?  Or could I sign up online tonight and weigh in there tomorrow and then start going to meetings at the normal location?  I really want to have my starting benchmark tomorrow so it is important to me that I weigh tomorrow.
> 
> Any thoughts?  I hope I am making sense!



Good for you - you sound very motivated!  It is not a big deal to switch locations.  Good luck tomorrow!


----------



## DVCBELLE

faithtrustpixie said:


> Good for you - you sound very motivated!  It is not a big deal to switch locations.  Good luck tomorrow!


Thanks - my motivation came from my mom, sister and dad who have each lost about 15 pounds recently.  I just don't want to feel like this anymore!


----------



## Worfiedoodles

I was down .4 Saturday for 16.8 in 8 weeks. I wasn't disappointed because I knew Mother Nature was conspiring against me -- and even though this weekend (we had company and visited the International Seafood Show -- samples galore!) wasn't even close to being on track, I feel like I have 5 days to exercise, eat right, and reclaim feeling good about my efforts!

Maria


----------



## MusiqChic99

I got off track this weekend so this morning I was up and ready to start my week with good choices.

Get to work and hear a girl from my hometown, died in a car accident.  She was 26 w/ 2 small children.  It has completely zapped the energy right out of me.  Now I'm just ready to get home and hold my son.


----------



## dthogue

DVCBELLE said:


> Thanks - my motivation came from my mom, sister and dad who have each lost about 15 pounds recently.  I just don't want to feel like this anymore!



I would just go to the meeting tomorrow, sign up and tell them what you want to do - when I transferred meetings, they just gave me my card to take with me to the new meeting, but as with everything, not all meetings are alike in their policies.


----------



## DVCBELLE

I went to the meeting and they said since they are computerized now that it is easy to move to the other meeting!  I am excited to start - the points are really different with the new program...


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

DVCBELLE said:


> I went to the meeting and they said since they are computerized now that it is easy to move to the other meeting!  I am excited to start - the points are really different with the new program...



I'm glad it worked out for you.  I didn't think it would be a problem.  I can't wait until our meetings become computerized!


----------



## sjms71

Worfiedoodles said:


> I was down .4 Saturday for 16.8 in 8 weeks. I wasn't disappointed because I knew Mother Nature was conspiring against me -- and even though this weekend (we had company and visited the International Seafood Show -- samples galore!) wasn't even close to being on track, I feel like I have 5 days to exercise, eat right, and reclaim feeling good about my efforts!
> 
> Maria



I hate when Mother Nature does that .  Good job on the .4 it all adds up. 



MusiqChic99 said:


> I got off track this weekend so this morning I was up and ready to start my week with good choices.
> 
> Get to work and hear a girl from my hometown, died in a car accident.  She was 26 w/ 2 small children.  It has completely zapped the energy right out of me.  Now I'm just ready to get home and hold my son.



 Hang in there, it's never fun to hear about such tragic events.


----------



## sjms71

Ok, so I got the courage to jump on the scale this morning and I am 5lbs up.  Not too bad considering it was 2 weeks of eating out.  I am also hoping at least some of it is water weight.  I've had no problem getting back on track though so, I am very happy about that.


----------



## dthogue

sjms71 said:


> Ok, so I got the courage to jump on the scale this morning and I am 5lbs up.  Not too bad considering it was 2 weeks of eating out.  I am also hoping at least some of it is water weight.  I've had no problem getting back on track though so, I am very happy about that.



Sorry about the gain, but I'm hoping there was at least one  in there - ohh I can taste it now - great job getting back on track, that 5 pounds will be gone in no time!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

sjms71 said:


> Ok, so I got the courage to jump on the scale this morning and I am 5lbs up.  Not too bad considering it was 2 weeks of eating out.  I am also hoping at least some of it is water weight.  I've had no problem getting back on track though so, I am very happy about that.




   Yaaaah!  Two weeks and only 5 pounds!


----------



## sjms71

CdnBuzzFan said:


> Yaaaah!  Two weeks and only 5 pounds!



I know I was kind of surprised.  Although I didn't get the butterfinger cupcake this trip, I did have cheese cake, chocolate mousse cake and peanut butter chocolate cupcake and some other things .


----------



## vickalamode

sjms71 said:


> Ok, so I got the courage to jump on the scale this morning and I am 5lbs up.  Not too bad considering it was 2 weeks of eating out.  I am also hoping at least some of it is water weight.  I've had no problem getting back on track though so, I am very happy about that.




Hey that's not so bad...besides part of enjoying vacation is doing and eating what you want! I know that next time I come home from WDW I'll probably be up a couple of pounds, but I also know that I'll have had and enjoyed dole whips, mickey bars, and all kinds of other stuff that I can only get there!

I chickened out on my weigh in yesterday since on St Patrick's day I had a pretty bad day and ate almost all my WP. Then Sunday I went to a baby shower at an Italian restaurant with nothing healthy to eat...then again that night my grandparents took my dad and I out to dinner and ice cream, at dinner I had a salad w/ salmon but I did have some frozen yogurt for dessert. Needless to say after 2 pretty bad days I was nervous to weigh in so I chickened out. But I decided I need to face the music and got on the scale this morning...I'm actually down 1.2lbs! I don't know HOW I managed that or maybe my scale is just lying to me haha. 

This week I'm planning to be completely OP and my goal is to eat less than half of my WP.


----------



## Sandi

I needed an intervention last night.  Pistachios got me.  They took a long time to eat, what with shelling and everything.  So, I guess that was good.  I was reminded of Abby of NCIS.  Pistachios are addictive.

I'm drinking a lot of water today to try to get rid of the salt.  My WI is tomorrow.  I think it will be an up week.  I'm being good today -- of course, it's only noon.


----------



## mommykds

sjms71 said:


> Ok, so I got the courage to jump on the scale this morning and I am 5lbs up.  Not too bad considering it was 2 weeks of eating out.  I am also hoping at least some of it is water weight.  I've had no problem getting back on track though so, I am very happy about that.


That's pretty good for 2 weeks!!!  Hope I can say that in August!!!!


----------



## mackeysmom

Checking in after today's weigh-in ...

... stayed EXACTLY the same.  I always question that - I find it so hard to believe that there can be no change (up or down).  This is the third time in thirteen weeks that I've stayed the same. 

I'd be fibbing if I said I wasn't disappointed.   I had a good week - followed the plan, made good choices - was hoping to see a loss.   I am "thisclose" to the 20 pound mark, and thought I would reach it this morning.

But - I am focused and hope I will see the results at next week's weigh-in .

These are my stats so far:

Week 1:  -3
Week 2: stayed the same
Week 3: -4
Week 4: -2.4
Week 5: -.8
Week 6: stayed the same
Week 7: -2 (SFT)
Week 8: -2.2 (SFT)
Week 9: -1.2
Week 10: used NWI pass
Week 11: -.6
Week 12: -2.6
Week 13: stayed the same

Total: Down 18.8

I would love to do the Simply Filling Technique again this week, but have a few days where it just wouldn't work.  Maybe next week.

Hope all of you Tuesday weighers had a good weigh-in .

- Laura


----------



## nicolet

I think I'm really to join.  I have 80 pounds that I would like to lose.  How much is the cost.  If I join online can I go to a meeting and get materials at the same time?    What is the general cost?


----------



## DVCBELLE

nicolet said:


> I think I'm really to join.  I have 80 pounds that I would like to lose.  How much is the cost.  If I join online can I go to a meeting and get materials at the same time?    What is the general cost?


I joined online Sunday night - it cost $19.95 for the first month and then each month after is $39.95.  Then I went to a meeting on Monday- handed them my pass and preregistration forms and was good to go.  They then gave me all of the materials.  

If you don't join online before you go - there is a lot of paperwork to fill out there so I really reccomend signing up online first.


----------



## sjms71

Sandi said:


> I needed an intervention last night.  Pistachios got me.  They took a long time to eat, what with shelling and everything.  So, I guess that was good.  I was reminded of Abby of NCIS.  Pistachios are addictive.
> 
> I'm drinking a lot of water today to try to get rid of the salt.  My WI is tomorrow.  I think it will be an up week.  I'm being good today -- of course, it's only noon.



Hope you are having a better afternoon . 



mommykds said:


> That's pretty good for 2 weeks!!!  Hope I can say that in August!!!!





mackeysmom said:


> Checking in after today's weigh-in ...
> 
> ... stayed EXACTLY the same.  I always question that - I find it so hard to believe that there can be no change (up or down).  This is the third time in thirteen weeks that I've stayed the same.
> 
> I'd be fibbing if I said I wasn't disappointed.   I had a good week - followed the plan, made good choices - was hoping to see a loss.   I am "thisclose" to the 20 pound mark, and thought I would reach it this morning.
> 
> - Laura



Laura, 

I stayed the same I think for 4 weeks.  I mean exactly the same weight.  Mine was during holidays so although frustrating was happy it wasn't a gain that time of year.  Hang in there you'll break through it.  



nicolet said:


> I think I'm really to join.  I have 80 pounds that I would like to lose.  How much is the cost.  If I join online can I go to a meeting and get materials at the same time?    What is the general cost?



Just wanted to say welcome!!  Good luck and let us know how your first meeting goes.


----------



## DisMomme

WW weigh-in is tomorrow. Not too sure what it will bring.  Weighed in yesterday for my at-work challenge and gained .2  Not too much.  This is the last week of our challenge.  It was supposed to inspire us to lose over 10lbs in 10 weeks.  I have lost a grand total of 3.2lbs so far.  It's not looking good for winning that $$   At least the scale went down though and for that I am grateful. 

I have upped my walking goal.  At least 15000 steps a day.  Once the warm weather arrives I'll up it again.  

Thanks everyone for all the great recipies you share and the support, it really helps!


----------



## DVCBELLE

I just sat down and finished putting in my points for the day...I had been tracking them all day but just added dinner...

Today I have had...
Breakfast
Mini Bagel with WW Cream Cheese for Breakfast (I am not a breakfast eater so that was huge for me to even eat!!)

Lunch: went out with my mom to what was supposed to be Chick-Fil-A and b/c of my picky 4 year old nephew ended up at Culvers - where I chose not to order but did end up eating half of aforementioned nephews burger b/c it turned out he didn't want that either.  I didn't eat the bread and had checked the points on my phone to make sure it wouldn't kill my points for the day - turns out without the bread I was only using 4 points - I took 5 b/c I did eat ONE french fry off my DDs plate)

Snack: As soon as I got home - I had some veggies, salsa and chips.

Dinner: As I made dinner I snacked on veggies and then had dinner with more veggies.  I made a chicken/pasta dish that was 8 points.  

Then I had some cool whip light (and was sad to find out that it is one point now) 

I'm full - I have met all the suggestions but still have SEVEN of my 29 points left.  I am going to go have a glass of milk.  Which will leave 5 extra...

So my question is this:  our leader was very adamant that we eat all our points and at most should have 1 or 2 left over.  I could have one more snack before I went to bed but do I need to?  Or is 5 points under close enough?  I know on the old plan you just didn't use the points but she has me scared that if I don't use them then I will mess up my weight loss...any thoughts?


----------



## JOANNEL

What is the simply filling technique?

I had WI today. Got my first 5lb star.


----------



## JOANNEL

dthogue said:


> Stephanie,
> 
> 
> I can feel your pain with the snoring husband - my DH works third shift, so I sleep alone 5 nights a week and it is so peaceful - on the 2 nights that he is home, I toss all night long because of his snoring - some nights I just sleep on the couch , I actually sleep better there, than in bed!



Me too, sent him to the sleep clinic, now he has a machine and we both sleep better.


----------



## Helene

DVCBELLE said:


> I just sat down and finished putting in my points for the day...I had been tracking them all day but just added dinner...
> 
> Today I have had...
> Breakfast
> Mini Bagel with WW Cream Cheese for Breakfast (I am not a breakfast eater so that was huge for me to even eat!!)
> 
> Lunch: went out with my mom to what was supposed to be Chick-Fil-A and b/c of my picky 4 year old nephew ended up at Culvers - where I chose not to order but did end up eating half of aforementioned nephews burger b/c it turned out he didn't want that either.  I didn't eat the bread and had checked the points on my phone to make sure it wouldn't kill my points for the day - turns out without the bread I was only using 4 points - I took 5 b/c I did eat ONE french fry off my DDs plate)
> 
> Snack: As soon as I got home - I had some veggies, salsa and chips.
> 
> Dinner: As I made dinner I snacked on veggies and then had dinner with more veggies.  I made a chicken/pasta dish that was 8 points.
> 
> Then I had some cool whip light (and was sad to find out that it is one point now)
> 
> I'm full - I have met all the suggestions but still have SEVEN of my 29 points left.  I am going to go have a glass of milk.  Which will leave 5 extra...
> 
> So my question is this:  our leader was very adamant that we eat all our points and at most should have 1 or 2 left over.  I could have one more snack before I went to bed but do I need to?  Or is 5 points under close enough?  I know on the old plan you just didn't use the points but she has me scared that if I don't use them then I will mess up my weight loss...any thoughts?



I just rejoined WW and went to my first meeting tonight. The leader stressd the same thing over & over throughout the meeting. Since the program has been modified a bit since last time I joined, I'm assuming it is something they are stressing as part of the Points Plus system. She was also adament that if you don't eat them all, the weight loss will be very inconsistent.

I've never really followed the plan to the letter, but this time I am really going to try. In my case, not following it the right way has only led to a return of bad habits.

Good luck in your efforts!!


----------



## wvdisneyfamily

Ugh. My DS is 18 months old. I'm ashamed to say I still haven't lost the baby weight. It's tough and I have a million reasons why I haven't. However, bottom line, I haven't worked at it. The first time I did WW pre-pregnancy I did great. These last two tries have been terrible because I am not honest with the points. I want to lose quite a bit - back to my high school weight. Let's just say that's a lot. I need lots of motivation and support. 

What are your best tips?  What are some easy low points snacks?  What about some easy low point meals?  How do you working moms squeeze in time for exercise?


----------



## GoofyMomInOhio

I had my weigh-in yesterday and....stayed the same.  No loss or gain??  I'm kinda relieved to see that others have been in the same boat.  I would have liked to see a loss since we leave for Disney in 3 days and I'm sure it will be up when we get home.  It seems like I retain alot of water when we go on long car trips.  Anyone know if drinking more water during the trip will help?  Although then it will probably take longer since we'll have to stop more....


----------



## sjms71

DVCBELLE said:


> So my question is this:  our leader was very adamant that we eat all our points and at most should have 1 or 2 left over.  I could have one more snack before I went to bed but do I need to?  Or is 5 points under close enough?  I know on the old plan you just didn't use the points but she has me scared that if I don't use them then I will mess up my weight loss...any thoughts?



You *MUST* eat all your weekly points.  They are there for you to eat and the program is designed for you to lose weight based on those numbers.  My suggestion is always if you don't want more food choose food with slightly higher points (2% milk instead of skim, nuts, reg. cheese......).  If you are exercising a lot and earning activity points you really should be eating some of those as well.  





JOANNEL said:


> What is the simply filling technique?
> 
> I had WI today. Got my first 5lb star.



 Great Job!!!!!



JOANNEL said:


> Me too, sent him to the sleep clinic, now he has a machine and we both sleep better.



Yea, I made him have a sleep study many years ago.  They said it wasn't apnea he doesn't have any of the usual symptoms they said like being overweight, throat or nose issues.  Oh, well I just elbow him all night 



Helene said:


> I just rejoined WW and went to my first meeting tonight. The leader stressd the same thing over & over throughout the meeting. Since the program has been modified a bit since last time I joined, I'm assuming it is something they are stressing as part of the Points Plus system. She was also adament that if you don't eat them all, the weight loss will be very inconsistent.
> 
> I've never really followed the plan to the letter, but this time I am really going to try. In my case, not following it the right way has only led to a return of bad habits.
> 
> Good luck in your efforts!!



Welcome back to WW!! As the saying goes Track *ONLY* the days you want to lose .  If you follow this key tip you will do great.  Good luck. 



GoofyMomInOhio said:


> I had my weigh-in yesterday and....stayed the same.  No loss or gain??  I'm kinda relieved to see that others have been in the same boat.  I would have liked to see a loss since we leave for Disney in 3 days and I'm sure it will be up when we get home.  It seems like I retain alot of water when we go on long car trips.  Anyone know if drinking more water during the trip will help?  Although then it will probably take longer since we'll have to stop more....



Yes, very frustrating to see no movement on the scale.  Not that a gain would be good but seeing the same number week after week is hard.  However, let this be the fuel to your fire.  Make sure you are mixing it up.  Eat different foods.  Choose a different exercise routine.  I do believe being in a car for a long time you will retain water, at least for me.  I try to limit my water when driving on a long trip cause we will be stopping at the bathroom every 5 minutes.  My water goes right through me.  


*Good luck to all our Wednesday weigh ins!*


----------



## Creativebeth

I read this thread, but never posted....but I found a new Special K bar (chocolately pretzel) which is delicious and only 2 points!


----------



## sjms71

Creativebeth said:


> I read this thread, but never posted....but I found a new Special K bar (chocolately pretzel) which is delicious and only 2 points!



Welcome to the thread .  Thanks for the snack tip.  I haven't seen these yet but love the WW pretzel chocolate bars.  I will have to look for them.


----------



## HeatherC

Morning All!

Just wanted to say hi.  Just did 45 min. n the treadmill so I feel like I am doing good so far this week.  Hoping the scale thinks so too!

What I have been doing the last couple weeks is watching the TV series Brothers and Sisters on my IPAD via Netflix streaming.  Each episode is 42 minutes, so every day I watch one episode while I workout.  It makes the time fly and is a great soap opera for adults.  Get a guilty pleasure while earning some points!

Have a great day!


----------



## dthogue

HeatherC said:


> Morning All!
> 
> Just wanted to say hi.  Just did 45 min. n the treadmill so I feel like I am doing good so far this week.  Hoping the scale thinks so too!
> 
> What I have been doing the last couple weeks is watching the TV series Brothers and Sisters on my IPAD via Netflix streaming.  Each episode is 42 minutes, so every day I watch one episode while I workout.  It makes the time fly and is a great soap opera for adults.  Get a guilty pleasure while earning some points!
> 
> Have a great day!



Great Idea - I know my DD does this on her Ipod touch - I should have her show me how to do it - right now I watch reruns of MASH while I exercise


----------



## sjms71

HeatherC said:


> Morning All!
> 
> Just wanted to say hi.  Just did 45 min. n the treadmill so I feel like I am doing good so far this week.  Hoping the scale thinks so too!
> 
> What I have been doing the last couple weeks is watching the TV series Brothers and Sisters on my IPAD via Netflix streaming.  Each episode is 42 minutes, so every day I watch one episode while I workout.  It makes the time fly and is a great soap opera for adults.  Get a guilty pleasure while earning some points!
> 
> Have a great day!



Good for you!!  What a great way to start the day.  Good luck at your weigh in this week


----------



## dthogue

Good Morning WW Friends,

It's a yucky Wednesday here, rain and snow - I'm really tired of this weather - it is depressing me 

Welcome to our new friends, so glad to see all the activity here - it's so motivating to hear everyone's successes.  Keep up the good work.

We celebrated my DD's 19th birthday yesterday - she wanted to go to Texas Roadhouse for dinner.  Since I started WW, we have limited eating out - I just don't make good decisions, but happy to report that I did well.  I had the pulled pork dinner, backed sweet potato, 1/2 roll and carrots/broccoli.  I also had a small piece of birthday cake.  I brought 1/2 of my dinner home, so I felt good with my choices.

Hope everyone has a good day!


----------



## Sandi

sjms71 said:


> You *MUST* eat all your _weekly points_.  They are there for you to eat and the program is designed for you to lose weight based on those numbers.  My suggestion is always if you don't want more food choose food with slightly higher points (2% milk instead of skim, nuts, reg. cheese......).  If you are exercising a lot and earning activity points you really should be eating some of those as well.



I think what my friend Stephanie meant to say is that you must eat all your _*daily points *_to get the program to work.  The weekly points are there to utilize as you need them.  Some weeks I used them all, and even dip into my Activity Points; some weeks I only need a few of the weekly points.

Her advise about how to up the point value of foods is right on.  Also, don't forget to include healthy oils and dairy in your daily selections.


----------



## sjms71

Sandi said:


> I think what my friend Stephanie meant to say is that you must eat all your _*daily points *_to get the program to work.  The weekly points are there to utilize as you need them.  Some weeks I used them all, and even dip into my Activity Points; some weeks I only need a few of the weekly points.
> 
> Her advise about how to up the point value of foods is right on.  Also, don't forget to include healthy oils and dairy in your daily selections.



Thanks Sandi, Yes that is what I meant duh on me .


----------



## haleyknits

I had weigh in today and was down 3.6 pounds! YAY!


----------



## Sandi

haleyknits said:


> I had weigh in today and was down 3.6 pounds! YAY!



Congratulations on your loss.  

Unfortunately, I found a couple of your pounds at my WI.  I was up 2.  I expected to have a gain, but not that much.  I'm on track today and will really work the program for the next week.  Hoping for a scale reward next Wednesday.


----------



## keenercam

haleyknits said:


> I had weigh in today and was down 3.6 pounds! YAY!



Congratulations on that huge loss!!    

I realized today that our trip to Europe/Disney cruise is just a little over 3 months away!  EEK!!!  Now I really have to buckle down and get these 13.6 pounds off that I want to lose before the trip.  Especially now that I found out that DH bought my lusted-after-goal-weight-reward for me and is holding it until I hit that goal.  I'm dying to have it, so I have to be good and stay motivated.


----------



## DVCBELLE

Thanks for the info on eating points - I went ahead and had a snack before bed and ended up with 2 estra points...but I was stuffed and thought it seemed silly to eat b/c I had to.

I had everything I needed yesterday - covered fruites, veggies, protein, oils and dairy so I feel good about it.


----------



## mrsschlep

Hi everyone... I have been following along for a few weeks and am delurking myself... 
My name is Jessi... I am on my 6th week of my 3rd go round with WW (this time online) and am currently loving the new program... especially with the app! I have about 50 pounds to lose and love the Pandora bracelet idea... I have that as my 15 lb goal... at 5 lbs i got a pedicure and at 10 i get to open my new Disney World CD! It's sitting on my counter to remind me to make good choices... sometimes it works and sometimes not... i have no one to blame but myself! 

I am happily married to my high school sweetheart (who has never had an ounce of fat on his body ever!) for almost 12 years and we have 3 kids ages 14, 11, and 7. girl, boy, girl... I also care for many other children in my in-home daycare that i run out of my basement. Temptations are always around... and no one is here for me to be accountable to... 

I have a love/hate relationship with running and have completed the Disney World Half Marathon 4 times. I hate to run but i love love love race day! I have a few races that i am signed up for in the next few months including my first ever triathlon! because why suck at 1 sport when I can suck at 3, right? lol!

Looking forward to getting to know you guys!


----------



## sjms71

haleyknits said:


> I had weigh in today and was down 3.6 pounds! YAY!



WOW!! Great Job 


Sandi said:


> Congratulations on your loss.
> 
> Unfortunately, I found a couple of your pounds at my WI.  I was up 2.  I expected to have a gain, but not that much.  I'm on track today and will really work the program for the next week.  Hoping for a scale reward next Wednesday.


 even though you thought you'd be up I know it must be frustrating especially so close to goal.  Maybe some of it's water weight and you'll have a big one next week.  Then off to Disney for you soon after that.  



keenercam said:


> Congratulations on that huge loss!!
> 
> I realized today that our trip to Europe/Disney cruise is just a little over 3 months away!  EEK!!!  Now I really have to buckle down and get these 13.6 pounds off that I want to lose before the trip.  Especially now that I found out that DH bought my lusted-after-goal-weight-reward for me and is holding it until I hit that goal.  I'm dying to have it, so I have to be good and stay motivated.



Keep going you can do it!



mrsschlep said:


> Hi everyone... I have been following along for a few weeks and am delurking myself...
> My name is Jessi... I am on my 6th week of my 3rd go round with WW (this time online) and am currently loving the new program... especially with the app! I have about 50 pounds to lose and love the Pandora bracelet idea... I have that as my 15 lb goal... at 5 lbs i got a pedicure and at 10 i get to open my new Disney World CD! It's sitting on my counter to remind me to make good choices... sometimes it works and sometimes not... i have no one to blame but myself!
> 
> I am happily married to my high school sweetheart (who has never had an ounce of fat on his body ever!) for almost 12 years and we have 3 kids ages 14, 11, and 7. girl, boy, girl... I also care for many other children in my in-home daycare that i run out of my basement. Temptations are always around... and no one is here for me to be accountable to...
> 
> I have a love/hate relationship with running and have completed the Disney World Half Marathon 4 times. I hate to run but i love love love race day! I have a few races that i am signed up for in the next few months including my first ever triathlon! because why suck at 1 sport when I can suck at 3, right? lol!
> 
> Looking forward to getting to know you guys!



Hello Jessi (We have another Jessie too) Welcome, and you should be very proud of yourself for all your marthon runs, don't sell yourself short .  I love all your rewards for yourself, what a great way to stay on track.  Good luck!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

mrsschlep said:


> Hi everyone... I have been following along for a few weeks and am delurking myself...
> My name is Jessi... I am on my 6th week of my 3rd go round with WW (this time online) and am currently loving the new program... especially with the app! I have about 50 pounds to lose and love the Pandora bracelet idea... I have that as my 15 lb goal... at 5 lbs i got a pedicure and at 10 i get to open my new Disney World CD! It's sitting on my counter to remind me to make good choices... sometimes it works and sometimes not... i have no one to blame but myself!
> 
> I am happily married to my high school sweetheart (who has never had an ounce of fat on his body ever!) for almost 12 years and we have 3 kids ages 14, 11, and 7. girl, boy, girl... I also care for many other children in my in-home daycare that i run out of my basement. Temptations are always around... and no one is here for me to be accountable to...
> 
> 
> I have a love/hate relationship with running and have completed the Disney World Half Marathon 4 times. I hate to run but i love love love race day! I have a few races that i am signed up for in the next few months including my first ever triathlon! because why suck at 1 sport when I can suck at 3, right? lol!
> 
> Looking forward to getting to know you guys!



Welcome, Jessi!    ...I'm the other Jessie (with an 'e'.)

Congratulations on all of your marathons.  I'd like to do one some day.  Good luck on your weight loss journey.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

What a horrible day today!  We received a tonne of snow overnight.  It snowed all day and it's still snowing.  Yesterday, spring was here, the robins were out and there was no snow, we're back to winter boots and snowsuits again.

After slipping and sliding trying to pull away from all the stop signs, I managed to arrive at my WW Center safely.  I just weighed in and left today without staying for the meeting.  I had grocery shopping to do and just wanted to get back home because of the weather.  I popped into Walmart and picked up 4 of the WW frozen chocolate cakes at $2 each.  We got coupons at today's weigh-in that were buy on get one free!  We got new scales last week which weigh to the point so it sounded strange when I was told that I was down 1.3 since it's been even numbers for years.  Anyway, I'm happy with that considering how difficult it's been to lose lately.  This week I managed to step on the scale just 3 times, which is an accomplishment for me since it's usually at miminum 5 times per day!


----------



## GoofyMomInOhio

I feel like today is going much better than yesterday...the pizza we ordered for dinner was not the best idea.  This morning I walked over 4 miles with my WW buddy and then this afternoon I took a 45 minute power walk while my car was in for an oil change.  I was proud of myself for not sitting in the waiting area and the fresh air wonders for my mental attitude.


----------



## shinysparklybubbles

Creativebeth said:


> I read this thread, but never posted....but I found a new Special K bar (chocolately pretzel) which is delicious and only 2 points!



I LOVE them but they have peanut flour in them and my son is allergic to peanuts and we keep a peanut free home   They are really good! The fiber one 90 calorie chocolate ones are pretty good but not as good as the Special K ones. The raspbery cheesecake ones are awful!


----------



## sjms71

CdnBuzzFan said:


> What a horrible day today!  We received a tonne of snow overnight.  It snowed all day and it's still snowing.  Yesterday, spring was here, the robins were out and there was no snow, we're back to winter boots and snowsuits again.
> 
> After slipping and sliding trying to pull away from all the stop signs, I managed to arrive at my WW Center safely.  I just weighed in and left today without staying for the meeting.  I had grocery shopping to do and just wanted to get back home because of the weather.  I popped into Walmart and picked up 4 of the WW frozen chocolate cakes at $2 each.  We got coupons at today's weigh-in that were buy on get one free!  We got new scales last week which weigh to the point so it sounded strange when I was told that I was down 1.3 since it's been even numbers for years.  Anyway, I'm happy with that considering how difficult it's been to lose lately.  This week I managed to step on the scale just 3 times, which is an accomplishment for me since it's usually at miminum 5 times per day!



WooHoo 1.3, that's great!!  Good job too on cutting back on your scale stalking, .  Ugh, you must be so sick of snow.  I know all my Northern US friends and family had temps in the 70's over the weekend and snow yesterday and today, go figure.  It was 80 and breezy here in NC the last two days.  I've been working in the yard like a maniac.  Here in NC it usually goes from freezing to 3 weeks of spring to blazing hot and humid.


----------



## robinb

mackeysmom said:


> Checking in after today's weigh-in ...
> 
> ... stayed EXACTLY the same.  I always question that - I find it so hard to believe that there can be no change (up or down).  This is the third time in thirteen weeks that I've stayed the same.
> 
> I'd be fibbing if I said I wasn't disappointed.   I had a good week - followed the plan, made good choices - was hoping to see a loss.   I am "thisclose" to the 20 pound mark, and thought I would reach it this morning.
> 
> But - I am focused and hope I will see the results at next week's weigh-in .
> 
> These are my stats so far:
> 
> Week 1:  -3
> Week 2: stayed the same
> Week 3: -4
> Week 4: -2.4
> Week 5: -.8
> Week 6: stayed the same
> Week 7: -2 (SFT)
> Week 8: -2.2 (SFT)
> Week 9: -1.2
> Week 10: used NWI pass
> Week 11: -.6
> Week 12: -2.6
> Week 13: stayed the same
> 
> Total: Down 18.8
> 
> I would love to do the Simply Filling Technique again this week, but have a few days where it just wouldn't work.  Maybe next week.
> 
> Hope all of you Tuesday weighers had a good weigh-in .
> 
> - Laura


I think it just might be a cycle thing, if you KWIM, since it's just about every 3-4 weeks.  Is it around your TOM?  I see that you (usually) lose quite a bit after you stay the same so it could be related bloating.  In any case, you have not GAINED weight in the last 13 weeks do that, in and of itself, is a victory.  I will take a 0 over a positive number any day!


----------



## haleyknits

Sandi said:


> Congratulations on your loss.
> 
> Unfortunately, I found a couple of your pounds at my WI.  I was up 2.  I expected to have a gain, but not that much.  I'm on track today and will really work the program for the next week.  Hoping for a scale reward next Wednesday.



Thanks! Sorry for your gain. You can work off those pounds this week for an awesome loss next time.



keenercam said:


> Congratulations on that huge loss!!
> 
> I realized today that our trip to Europe/Disney cruise is just a little over 3 months away!  EEK!!!  Now I really have to buckle down and get these 13.6 pounds off that I want to lose before the trip.  Especially now that I found out that DH bought my lusted-after-goal-weight-reward for me and is holding it until I hit that goal.  I'm dying to have it, so I have to be good and stay motivated.



Thank you! That's a great way to stay motivated. 



mrsschlep said:


> Hi everyone... I have been following along for a few weeks and am delurking myself...
> My name is Jessi... I am on my 6th week of my 3rd go round with WW (this time online) and am currently loving the new program... especially with the app! I have about 50 pounds to lose and love the Pandora bracelet idea... I have that as my 15 lb goal... at 5 lbs i got a pedicure and at 10 i get to open my new Disney World CD! It's sitting on my counter to remind me to make good choices... sometimes it works and sometimes not... i have no one to blame but myself!
> 
> I am happily married to my high school sweetheart (who has never had an ounce of fat on his body ever!) for almost 12 years and we have 3 kids ages 14, 11, and 7. girl, boy, girl... I also care for many other children in my in-home daycare that i run out of my basement. Temptations are always around... and no one is here for me to be accountable to...
> 
> I have a love/hate relationship with running and have completed the Disney World Half Marathon 4 times. I hate to run but i love love love race day! I have a few races that i am signed up for in the next few months including my first ever triathlon! because why suck at 1 sport when I can suck at 3, right? lol!
> 
> Looking forward to getting to know you guys!



What a great accomplishment! I am planning on doing the Princess 1/2 in Feb. 



CdnBuzzFan said:


> What a horrible day today!  We received a tonne of snow overnight.  It snowed all day and it's still snowing.  Yesterday, spring was here, the robins were out and there was no snow, we're back to winter boots and snowsuits again.
> 
> After slipping and sliding trying to pull away from all the stop signs, I managed to arrive at my WW Center safely.  I just weighed in and left today without staying for the meeting.  I had grocery shopping to do and just wanted to get back home because of the weather.  I popped into Walmart and picked up 4 of the WW frozen chocolate cakes at $2 each.  We got coupons at today's weigh-in that were buy on get one free!  We got new scales last week which weigh to the point so it sounded strange when I was told that I was down 1.3 since it's been even numbers for years.  Anyway, I'm happy with that considering how difficult it's been to lose lately.  This week I managed to step on the scale just 3 times, which is an accomplishment for me since it's usually at miminum 5 times per day!



Congrats on a loss! I am a scale stalker too. I am trying to reform lol


----------



## mrzrich

WI last night and was actuakky down .6  Nice, considering I was in WDW for 5 days last week!


----------



## Sandi

CdnBuzzFan said:


> What a horrible day today!  We received a tonne of snow overnight.  It snowed all day and it's still snowing.  Yesterday, spring was here, the robins were out and there was no snow, we're back to winter boots and snowsuits again.
> 
> After slipping and sliding trying to pull away from all the stop signs, I managed to arrive at my WW Center safely.  I just weighed in and left today without staying for the meeting.  I had grocery shopping to do and just wanted to get back home because of the weather.  I popped into Walmart and picked up 4 of the WW frozen chocolate cakes at $2 each.  We got coupons at today's weigh-in that were buy on get one free!  We got new scales last week which weigh to the point so it sounded strange when I was told that I was down 1.3 since it's been even numbers for years.  Anyway, I'm happy with that considering how difficult it's been to lose lately.  This week I managed to step on the scale just 3 times, which is an accomplishment for me since it's usually at miminum 5 times per day!



I know what you mean about the snow and cold.  It's yucky here, too.  Everyone is feeling sorry for the robins.  I haven't been able to run outdoors this week because it's just too dangerous -- slippery ice on sidewalks and roads.  The treadmill just isn't the same.

I'm so impressed with your success at staying away from the home scales and on your loss.  I'm jealous that your WW center's scales measure to the tenths.  I'm to the point now where a 0.1 loss would sometimes be welcome and it's frustrating to watch the digits flutter an entire 4/10s of a pound while it decides your fate.

I did like the message from this week that the scales are feedback, not necessarily a measure of failure if you don't lose.



mrzrich said:


> WI last night and was actuakky down .6  Nice, considering I was in WDW for 5 days last week!



That's great!  I hope I can say the same after my trip.  I'll miss the 4/7 WI because we'll be at WDW.


----------



## robinb

mrzrich said:


> WI last night and was actuakky down .6  Nice, considering I was in WDW for 5 days last week!



Whoo hoo!  You are amazing .



Sandi said:


> I'm jealous that your WW center's scales measure to the tenths.  I'm to the point now where a 0.1 loss would sometimes be welcome and it's frustrating to watch the digits flutter an entire 4/10s of a pound while it decides your fate.
> 
> {snip}
> 
> That's great!  I hope I can say the same after my trip.  I'll miss the 4/7 WI because we'll be at WDW.


I would love to have a scale that measures in 10ths too!  Good luck on your WDW trip and have fun .


----------



## sjms71

Just back from weigh in with the official damage from 2 weeks at Disney.  The bad news is I didn't fair as well as some others just back .  The good news (I guess) is I am up 3lbs.  I say good cause I feel I really ate this time and it seemed we didn't do as much walking as in September so thought it would be way worse.  Good luck to all other weigh ins today!!!


----------



## robinb

sjms71 said:


> Just back from weigh in with the official damage from 2 weeks at Disney.  The bad news is I didn't fair as well as some others just back .  The good news (I guess) is I am up 3lbs.  I say good cause I feel I really ate this time and it seemed we didn't do as much walking as in September so thought it would be way worse.  Good luck to all other weigh ins today!!!


Three pounds is NOTHING!  It'll be gone in no time .

I am dreading tomorrow's weigh in.  I was up .4 last week *sigh* so I decided to get serious.  I have been on target for my points this week and I have started working out more. I started week 1 of C25K *again* (it's spring, LOL!) and I also did my EA Active Wii game twice.  I WI tomorrow and I have 1 weekly point left and all 10 AP.  BUT my scale at home is UP from last week.  So frustrating!!! I'm hoping for a miracle here .


----------



## dthogue

CdnBuzzFan said:


> What a horrible day today!  We received a tonne of snow overnight.  It snowed all day and it's still snowing.  Yesterday, spring was here, the robins were out and there was no snow, we're back to winter boots and snowsuits again.
> 
> After slipping and sliding trying to pull away from all the stop signs, I managed to arrive at my WW Center safely.  I just weighed in and left today without staying for the meeting.  I had grocery shopping to do and just wanted to get back home because of the weather.  I popped into Walmart and picked up 4 of the WW frozen chocolate cakes at $2 each.  We got coupons at today's weigh-in that were buy on get one free!  We got new scales last week which weigh to the point so it sounded strange when I was told that I was down 1.3 since it's been even numbers for years.  Anyway, I'm happy with that considering how difficult it's been to lose lately.  This week I managed to step on the scale just 3 times, which is an accomplishment for me since it's usually at miminum 5 times per day!



Sorry to hear about the snow - I am so ready for spring to come and STAY!  Congrats on the loss - I hope we get new scales soon too!  Is your meeting computerized as well?

I'm a daily scale stepper too - I only get on once a day and always at the same time (right before I exercise in the AM).  I had read once that people for lose weight and succussfully keep it off weigh themselves daily - it keeps them accountable.


----------



## dthogue

sjms71 said:


> Just back from weigh in with the official damage from 2 weeks at Disney.  The bad news is I didn't fair as well as some others just back .  The good news (I guess) is I am up 3lbs.  I say good cause I feel I really ate this time and it seemed we didn't do as much walking as in September so thought it would be way worse.  Good luck to all other weigh ins today!!!



3 lbs isn't that bad after a vacation - I hope I can say the same thing when we get back our cruise later in the year.


----------



## Sandi

sjms71 said:


> Just back from weigh in with the official damage from 2 weeks at Disney.  The bad news is I didn't fair as well as some others just back .  The good news (I guess) is I am up 3lbs.  I say good cause I feel I really ate this time and it seemed we didn't do as much walking as in September so thought it would be way worse.  Good luck to all other weigh ins today!!!





robinb said:


> Three pounds is NOTHING!  It'll be gone in no time .
> 
> I am dreading tomorrow's weigh in.  I was up .4 last week *sigh* so I decided to get serious.  I have been on target for my points this week and I have started working out more. I started week 1 of C25K *again* (it's spring, LOL!) and I also did my EA Active Wii game twice.  I WI tomorrow and I have 1 weekly point left and all 10 AP.  BUT my scale at home is UP from last week.  So frustrating!!! I'm hoping for a miracle here .




I have to agree with Robin on this.  After 2 weeks at WDW, part of it on the Dining Plan and part of it not feeling well, to only gain a few pounds is a success.

Hey Robin, when you started this thread 13 months ago, did you ever dream it would last this long and have this many posts and views?  Truly phenomenal!


----------



## DVCBELLE

Sorry for those getting lots of snow - we might get flurries here in Ohio and after a week of 60-70 degrees I am sure the kids will end up sick this weekend!

Its great to read so many people losing weight!  I also think only gaining 3 pounds after a 2 week trip to Disney on the dining plan is great.  I never worry about my weight while on vacation and just work to recover when I get home!  

I am scale stalker although I have heard that it is bad b/c your weight can really fluctuate and it might discourage you to see less each day.  I have tried to stay off since Monday when I started and decided to take a peek today - I have lost 5.5 pounds!!!  I am so excited.


----------



## M.A.D.aboutDisney

So glad there is a thread with fellow WWs!  I am a newbie to DIS and love it so far...even better now that I found this thread.  I go tonight and am hoping to finally meet my 10% mark.  I've been doing WW since 12/2.  My next Disney trip is planned for 5/3-5/8 and we have DDP!  I will not be counting points at WDW (aren't all the foods there zero points?) but am already dreading the return weigh in.    Hopefully I will counteract some of the gain that I anticipate with all the walking, swimming and fun!


----------



## ReneeDisney

M.A.D.aboutDisney said:


> aren't all the foods there zero points!



YES!!!! and Welcome!!!


----------



## mrsschlep

Thank you for the welcome and congrats on all the losses! I also think 3 pounds is not a bad thing after 2 weeks at disney! So chin up... 

I wanted to share a really yummy 2pp snack that i just stumbled upon... they are brand new and may not be in every store yet? I am friends with a rep and he gave me some samples...
They are made by Quaker and called Smash Bars... kinda like a granola bar with pretzels, chocolate chunks, craisins, oat square cereal and brown rice cereal all smashed together! There's also a version without the craisins... so yummy!!! 

My weigh in is tomorrow... crossing my fingers i didn't do too much damage in the beginning of the week when i fell off the wagon for a bit... back on track now.


----------



## dthogue

I should clarify - the article I read about daily weighing was about people who lost weight and were maintaining - you should weigh daily or every other day to make sure that you are staying within your "maintenance" range.  That way, you realize as soon as you start gaining and do something about it before it gets out of control.

I agree that the scales fluctuates from day to day and during the day, and that it might not be a good idea to weigh daily - but I do anyway


----------



## sjms71

mrzrich said:


> WI last night and was actuakky down .6  Nice, considering I was in WDW for 5 days last week!



Good for you getting right back on track and losing those extra LBs 



Sandi said:


> Hey Robin, when you started this thread 13 months ago, did you ever dream it would last this long and have this many posts and views?  Truly phenomenal!






M.A.D.aboutDisney said:


> So glad there is a thread with fellow WWs!  I am a newbie to DIS and love it so far...even better now that I found this thread.  I go tonight and am hoping to finally meet my 10% mark.  I've been doing WW since 12/2.  My next Disney trip is planned for 5/3-5/8 and we have DDP!  I will not be counting points at WDW (aren't all the foods there zero points?) but am already dreading the return weigh in.    Hopefully I will counteract some of the gain that I anticipate with all the walking, swimming and fun!



Welcome and good luck tonight.



mrsschlep said:


> My weigh in is tomorrow... crossing my fingers i didn't do too much damage in the beginning of the week when i fell off the wagon for a bit... back on track now.



Good luck tomorrow


----------



## DisMomme

Had my WI this morning.  Lost 1.2 lbs !!  For lunch today we went out for Chinese food.  I tried to be good and got chicken with vegetables.  I ate a lot of pork fried rice though.  Good thing I started over today with my weekly points!


----------



## shinysparklybubbles

I love WW for allowing me the freedom to pick what I want to eat. I have a friend doing some whacky diet and she is seriously a mess. Her reason for not doing WW is that you'll just gain the weight when you stop. Umm, yeah that's how it goes for every diet!


----------



## robinb

Sandi said:


> Hey Robin, when you started this thread 13 months ago, did you ever dream it would last this long and have this many posts and views?  Truly phenomenal!


No, I sure didn't!  But I did hope to be lighter than I am now .

In all seriousness, you guys keep me on track and motivated.  Even though I have not seen a 5-lb star since (I hate to type this) AUGUST I keep at it.  For those of you gasping in horror ... I gained a lot on my two WDW trips and I take off weight very, very slowly.  If I lose more than 2 pounds in a MONTH it's a success for me.  I will be SO GOOD at maintenance ... if I ever get there .


----------



## sjms71

robinb said:


> No, I sure didn't!  But I did hope to be lighter than I am now .
> 
> In all seriousness, you guys keep me on track and motivated.  Even though I have not seen a 5-lb star since (I hate to type this) AUGUST I keep at it.  For those of you gasping in horror ... I gained a lot on my two WDW trips and I take off weight very, very slowly.  If I lose more than 2 pounds in a MONTH it's a success for me.  I will be SO GOOD at maintenance ... if I ever get there .



 Hang in there Robin, I know it's frustrating, this was my 4th WDW trip since starting WW.  We all love you for starting this thread.  I can't give you a 5 lb start but how about a High Five for staying motivated enough to just keep going.


----------



## sjms71

shinysparklybubbles said:


> I love WW for allowing me the freedom to pick what I want to eat. I have a friend doing some whacky diet and she is seriously a mess. Her reason for not doing WW is that you'll just gain the weight when you stop. Umm, yeah that's how it goes for every diet!



Well, if they gain it back it's because they are viewing WW as a diet not a *LIFESTYLE CHANGE* .  Some people have to just learn the hard way.  I am guilty of trying other crazy weight loss fixes .  That obviously didn't work for me.


----------



## M.A.D.aboutDisney

I made 10% tonight!  It was right on the nose though...all I needed was .6 loss and that's exactly what I had.  I find the key is really tracking everything!  I need to try to move away from the processed foods though.  It's just so easy to grab a Smart Ones dinner to take to work.  I'm not a salad lover and I get tired of sandwiches. I need to find some tasty lunch ideas!  

Way to go everyone!!


----------



## disbabyndaddy

mrzrich said:


> WI last night and was actuakky down .6  Nice, considering I was in WDW for 5 days last week!



That's fantasmic!!  Congratulations!!


----------



## disbabyndaddy

M.A.D.aboutDisney said:


> I made 10% tonight!  It was right on the nose though...all I needed was .6 loss and that's exactly what I had.  I find the key is really tracking everything!  I need to try to move away from the processed foods though.  It's just so easy to grab a Smart Ones dinner to take to work.  I'm not a salad lover and I get tired of sandwiches. I need to find some tasty lunch ideas!




Way to go on hitting 10%!!  That's awesome and has to feel GOOD!

I'm totally with you...not a huge fan of salads (never make them at home but try to order them in a restaurant), and I, too, enjoy Smart Ones...probably have at least three of them each week for lunch.  I can't seem to get around early enough in the morning (or remember at night) to make and pack a lunch.

Weigh-in tomorrow morning after Week #9.  Fingers crossed...


----------



## NC State

I WI Wednesday night....I only lost 1 lb for a total of 7.2 lbs in three weeks.  I knew it was going to be tough because looking at the fj I see eating out too many times.


----------



## DVCBELLE

I went through a website and made a list of 10 recipes that I thought my family would like and I plan on making them over the next few weeks.  I thought I would share them with you all and review how they went.

Tonight I made:

Tater tot Casserole
1 lb. Jennie-O Turkey 93/7 (the container is actually 1.25 lbs and I went ahead and used all of it) 
2 cans cream of mushroom soup - the recipe calls for one mushroom and one celery - we don't like celery so I did two mushrooms)
1 can green beans
1 bag of frozen tater tots

Instructions
Brown turkey in skillet. Drain any grease (if any). Mix in two cans of soup and green beans. Spread in 9X13 pan. Top with bag of tator tots. Bake at 350 degrees for about 45 min. or until tater tots are crispy.

10 servings - 7 points per serving (I used my Weight Watchers 1 cup scoop spoon to get a serving.)

Kids hated it b/c it looked yucky - they really weren't willing to give it a try but they did eat it.  I actually liked it more than I thought - I was slightly worried about the combination but it worked well together.  DH liked it but didn't love it.  

Verdict: I won't make it again b/c no one LOVED it.  DH and I think it could be a great cold weather comfort food. If my kids had eaten it - we would have added it to our rotation of recipes.


----------



## Sandi

robinb said:


> No, I sure didn't!  But I did hope to be lighter than I am now .
> 
> In all seriousness, you guys keep me on track and motivated.  Even though I have not seen a 5-lb star since (I hate to type this) AUGUST I keep at it.  For those of you gasping in horror ... I gained a lot on my two WDW trips and I take off weight very, very slowly.  If I lose more than 2 pounds in a MONTH it's a success for me.  I will be SO GOOD at maintenance ... if I ever get there .



Well, I thank you for starting this.  This thread has been a life saver for me more than a few times.  I figure we're going to need this thread to go on for the rest of my life -- and I'm hopeful I'll have a nice, long, healthy weight life.


----------



## mackeysmom

Had to dip DEEP into my weeklies tonight.  I went to an Islander's (hockey) game and had planned my points around splurging with a hot dog and a knish.    I wound up with a hot dog, fries and Twizzlers instead.   A difference of almost 15 points .   TGFW - Thank Goodness for Weeklies!!



robinb said:


> I think it just might be a cycle thing, if you KWIM, since it's just about every 3-4 weeks.  *Is it around your TOM?*  I see that you (usually) lose quite a bit after you stay the same so it could be related bloating.  In any case, you have not GAINED weight in the last 13 weeks do that, in and of itself, is a victory.  I will take a 0 over a positive number any day!



That's a whole other story .  Ever since I turned 40 last year - it is all over the place - no rhyme or reason.

I am VERY grateful that I've yet to see a week with a gain - I agree, I will take a 0 over a gain any day .

- Laura


----------



## disbabyndaddy

I've had about a gallon of Diet Dr. Pepper trying to stay up for the Butler basketball game!! AND since I'm up later than usual, I'm hungry.  Even though I'm weighing-in tomorrow morning, I *had* to eat something...chose microwave popcorn over chips.   GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## jkc0325

Hello all,

I am fairly new to DIS, I've been posting for a few weeks now. And I joined WW online 1 week ago so you can imagine how happy I was to find this thread today!

I have done WW before (2008) and i was doing really well. I had lost about 40lbs and was really motivated, even starting to add exercise into my daily routine. That was all derailed when my father died suddenly and at the same time a bunch of other really stressful things were happening. I slowly started to gain back a few pounds here and there but not too bad. I wasn't following WW but I was still exercising so it was only a few pounds. I stayed there for a while until I broke my foot and couldn't exercise anymore. I never got back to my heaviest weight, thank goodness, but I was getting too close for my comfort. So I'm back on WW. I lost 5.5lbs the first week so I'm feeling good!

I've been saying I want to get back on track for a while but couldn't seem to get myself motivated. Well, planning this trip to Disney was just the thing. I want to feel comfortable being in pictures with my kids and looking like I was actually on the vacation  But really, I want to feel better about myself and show my kids how to eat healthy and keep exercise and activity important in their lives so they never have to feel uncomfortable in their skin the way that I do sometimes. I'm hoping for a total loss of 20lbs before we go in July.

Tonight is my first real challenge. We are getting together with neighbors for a pizza night and as today is my birthday, I suspect they'll have a surprise cake and ice-cream. I really don't even want it but I don't want to be rude. I've saved some weekly points for it so I guess it won't be so bad. I don't even want pizza to be honest...I have never felt it was worth all those points. I think I might eat my own dinner before we go and push a piece of pizza around on my plate 

I'm looking forward to being a part of this group!


----------



## sjms71

M.A.D.aboutDisney said:


> I made 10% tonight!  It was right on the nose though...all I needed was .6 loss and that's exactly what I had.  I find the key is really tracking everything!  I need to try to move away from the processed foods though.  It's just so easy to grab a Smart Ones dinner to take to work.  I'm not a salad lover and I get tired of sandwiches. I need to find some tasty lunch ideas!
> 
> Way to go everyone!!



Hey it doesn't matter if it was right on the nose you got there, Great Job .  



NC State said:


> I WI Wednesday night....I only lost 1 lb for a total of 7.2 lbs in three weeks.  I knew it was going to be tough because looking at the fj I see eating out too many times.



See, the plan is so livable, you went out to eat several times and still lost weight.  Awesome Job


----------



## sjms71

jkc0325 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I am fairly new to DIS, I've been posting for a few weeks now. And I joined WW online 1 week ago so you can imagine how happy I was to find this thread today!
> 
> I have done WW before (2008) and i was doing really well. I had lost about 40lbs and was really motivated, even starting to add exercise into my daily routine. That was all derailed when my father died suddenly and at the same time a bunch of other really stressful things were happening. I slowly started to gain back a few pounds here and there but not too bad. I wasn't following WW but I was still exercising so it was only a few pounds. I stayed there for a while until I broke my foot and couldn't exercise anymore. I never got back to my heaviest weight, thank goodness, but I was getting too close for my comfort. So I'm back on WW. I lost 5.5lbs the first week so I'm feeling good!
> 
> I've been saying I want to get back on track for a while but couldn't seem to get myself motivated. Well, planning this trip to Disney was just the thing. I want to feel comfortable being in pictures with my kids and looking like I was actually on the vacation  But really, I want to feel better about myself and show my kids how to eat healthy and keep exercise and activity important in their lives so they never have to feel uncomfortable in their skin the way that I do sometimes. I'm hoping for a total loss of 20lbs before we go in July.
> 
> Tonight is my first real challenge. We are getting together with neighbors for a pizza night and as today is my birthday, I suspect they'll have a surprise cake and ice-cream. I really don't even want it but I don't want to be rude. I've saved some weekly points for it so I guess it won't be so bad. I don't even want pizza to be honest...I have never felt it was worth all those points. I think I might eat my own dinner before we go and push a piece of pizza around on my plate
> 
> I'm looking forward to being a part of this group!



First 

Second  (mine is on Tuesday so I hear ya on the the food and cake)

I commend you for making the step towards a new healthier lifestyle and wanting to be a great example to your kids.  Most of us here probably will agree support is a big key to all our sucess, whether it be meetings, friends, family, message forums.  This thread is the best, couldn't survive without it.  Good luck, don't dwell on your past attempts, we all have been there .


----------



## mrsschlep

Weigh in this morning... down .4  I'll take it!... I am very relaxed with tracking points on weekends so my goal for this weekend is to track everything!!! Happy Friday... wish it was warmer! Stupid Groundhog! At least the sun is shining...


----------



## brookelizabeth

I'm behind on this thread AGAIN, but wanted to share my good news of down 0.4 today!   4.6 pounds until I'm not considered overweight anymore!

I hope to catch up soon, still light years behind on the DIS since returning from our trip.


----------



## cepmom

hi all
this thread is moving so fast, I can not keep up with it!! Welcome to the the newbies and congrats to those losing this week!'

I weighed this morning and am down 3 lbs since last Thursday...still up a couple lbs from my last official weigh in at a meeting but it will come. I couldn't get to my meeting again this week;I had a new meeting to work at yesterday and next Thursday but I am going to try and get back to one ASAP. Thought about going to one this morning, but I decided to go to the gym instead. I ran 6 miles today! That's a record for me. Yesterday I signed up for a 10K in June, so I figured I better get going on being able to accomplish that

have a great week!


----------



## girli565

*Waves* I'm not new to the DIS but I am new to WW!

My husband and I joined WW 5 weeks ago and up until the 4-week mark I was down 9.6! Then we went on vacation during spring break last week and I gained a pound  I'm not upset about it because we had a very fun time and I did eat off points. 

But we went back this past Tuesday and now I'm back on track! We try to eat at home or pack lunches for work and I've been very successful! I love to cook and it's fun trying to make our favorite foods into healthier versions! It's hard to let go of the butter and cream but I've been using cooking sprays and half and half instead of cream.

My husband hasn't been as successful because he's just not used to the work it takes to prepare your meals ahead of time. He's a paramedic and is in an ambulance all day. he would eat take out/fast food all teh time and now he finds it difficult to resist the temptation of his partner eating mcDonalds, lol. He was down 6lbs at the 4 week mark but gained 2 during spring break while we were on vacation. He's not discouraged, he told our WW leader that he had a great time, and it showed on the scale 

Sorry for the long winded intro! I'm excited to have more accountability by coming here and talking about my food journal and successes  My 5% goal is to lose 13.6lbs and I'm almost there!


----------



## Sandi

jkc0325 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Tonight is my first real challenge. We are getting together with neighbors for a pizza night and as today is my birthday, I suspect they'll have a surprise cake and ice-cream. I really don't even want it but I don't want to be rude. I've saved some weekly points for it so I guess it won't be so bad. I don't even want pizza to be honest...I have never felt it was worth all those points. I think I might eat my own dinner before we go and push a piece of pizza around on my plate
> 
> I'm looking forward to being a part of this group!



Hi there,

Are your neighbors close enough friends that you could say "for my birthday, please don't ask me to eat this stuff"?  In the alternative, maybe by the time the cake and ice cream comes along, you could say you're stuffed and would like to take a piece home -- then toss it when you get home.  I have to do that with my mom all the time.

Happy birthday and good luck!


----------



## jkc0325

Sandi said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Are your neighbors close enough friends that you could say "for my birthday, please don't ask me to eat this stuff"?




Oh, absolutely! They are wonderful. I can just see all the kids waiting for me to have some since they probably helped to make it. I think I've decided to have a big salad with tuna for lunch and save some points for a small piece. It is my birthday afterall!!!!!!!  It's the dinner that has me thinking...I think pizza is okay, but give me a good chicken breast with veggies over pizza any day. I think I've decided to eat dinner before we go and that's when I'll just tell them that I ate already. I know they won't have a problem with it.

Thanks for the suggestions!


----------



## vickalamode

Just wanted to share what I had for lunch today...it was really yummy and filling and only 8pp! 

Made it with some leftover chicken breasts from the other night and some veggies and cheese we had in the fridge.

-4oz chicken breast cut up (4pp)
-1/3 cup fat free shredded mozzarella cheese (1pp)
-a couple of sliced cherry tomatoes (0pp)
-approx. 1/4 cup frozen spinach (0pp)
-1tbsp light caesar dressing (1pp)
-Low carb wrap (2pp)

I sliced the chicken breasts and tomatoes and tossed them in a saute pan with a little bit of frozen spinach on medium heat until everything was hot...once everything was hot I stirred everything around in the pan with about 1tbsp of light caesar dressing. 
Once that was done I took everything out of the pan and wiped it clean, then put it back on the heat and put the low carb wrap in the pan and put the cheese in the wrap. Once the cheese was melted I took it out of the pan, put the chicken/veggies inside. Mmmm it was really good! I had it with a side of some leftover asparagus. Hope this might give someone a new food idea!


----------



## sjms71

girli565 said:


> *Waves* I'm not new to the DIS but I am new to WW!
> 
> My husband and I joined WW 5 weeks ago and up until the 4-week mark I was down 9.6! Then we went on vacation during spring break last week and I gained a pound  I'm not upset about it because we had a very fun time and I did eat off points.
> 
> But we went back this past Tuesday and now I'm back on track! We try to eat at home or pack lunches for work and I've been very successful! I love to cook and it's fun trying to make our favorite foods into healthier versions! It's hard to let go of the butter and cream but I've been using cooking sprays and half and half instead of cream.
> 
> My husband hasn't been as successful because he's just not used to the work it takes to prepare your meals ahead of time. He's a paramedic and is in an ambulance all day. he would eat take out/fast food all teh time and now he finds it difficult to resist the temptation of his partner eating mcDonalds, lol. He was down 6lbs at the 4 week mark but gained 2 during spring break while we were on vacation. He's not discouraged, he told our WW leader that he had a great time, and it showed on the scale
> 
> Sorry for the long winded intro! I'm excited to have more accountability by coming here and talking about my food journal and successes  My 5% goal is to lose 13.6lbs and I'm almost there!



Hello, welcome!!!  Congrats on your  recent wedding.  I scanned through your trip report and your pictures of the wedding and everything are amazing, what a beautiful couple.  I just came back from disney and gained 3lbs but, I have to look at the 60 I've lost.  This weeks meeting topic about setbacks was perfect.  Ya got to just pick yourself up and just keep swimming .  Good luck to both you and your husband.


----------



## karliebug

Down 2.2 last night. That was for 2 weeks though because I  couldn't go last eek.  Also joined the First Strides walk/run program on Tuesday ight to motivate me to get going! Since Jnuary 1 I have lost 25 pounds.


----------



## robinb

Just popping in to say ... Yes, a miracle happened. I lost 2.4 lbs this week .  Just goes to show you that you really shouldn't get on the scale every day because yesterday's number was just as likely to make me throw in the towel for the week instead of sticking with it.  In any case, I am now at my lowest weight in a couple of years and I am still within reach of my goal of a 5lb star by my birthday next month .


----------



## knovak

Just found this thread and I'm in need of some motivation from people who are following WW like me. At my last week weigh in I had gained 1.5 after walking 10,000 to 14,000 steps every day - I was totally thrown off and got discouraged. Which led me to a totally bad week of eating. I've pulled it together and started up again today and making sure I'm counting and logging all of my points. 

Looking forward to being part of this thread and hopefully next week I can post a loss!


----------



## dthogue

We just got home from a wonderful day in Washington DC to see the Cherry Blossoms.  DH, DD and I had a great time - did a ton of walking, my feet hurt.  We also spent some time in the American History Musuem.  I packed my lunch and we had McDonalds (I had a salad) for dinner, so I was very happy to stay within my points.  Weigh in is tomorrow morning.

I'm so bad with personals - I haven't figured out the multi quote thing, but congrats to all the losers and welcome to our new friends.  It is great to see so much activity here.

Have a good evening everyone!


----------



## dthogue

I found this quote last night - I thought it applies to our weight loss journey!


Courage doesn't always roar.  Sometimes it's the voice at the end of the day saying I will try again tomorrow!


----------



## JOANNEL

dthogue said:


> I found this quote last night - I'm thought it applies to our weight loss journey!
> 
> 
> Courage doesn't always roar.  Sometimes it's the voice at the end of the day saying I will try again tomorrow!



Perfect.


----------



## M.A.D.aboutDisney

vickalamode said:


> Just wanted to share what I had for lunch today...it was really yummy and filling and only 8pp!
> 
> Made it with some leftover chicken breasts from the other night and some veggies and cheese we had in the fridge.
> 
> -4oz chicken breast cut up (4pp)
> -1/3 cup fat free shredded mozzarella cheese (1pp)
> -a couple of sliced cherry tomatoes (0pp)
> -approx. 1/4 cup frozen spinach (0pp)
> -1tbsp light caesar dressing (1pp)
> -Low carb wrap (2pp)
> 
> I sliced the chicken breasts and tomatoes and tossed them in a saute pan with a little bit of frozen spinach on medium heat until everything was hot...once everything was hot I stirred everything around in the pan with about 1tbsp of light caesar dressing.
> Once that was done I took everything out of the pan and wiped it clean, then put it back on the heat and put the low carb wrap in the pan and put the cheese in the wrap. Once the cheese was melted I took it out of the pan, put the chicken/veggies inside. Mmmm it was really good! I had it with a side of some leftover asparagus. Hope this might give someone a new food idea!



Awesome! I love new recipes...especially ones I can take to work for lunch!  Can't wait to try this out.



dthogue said:


> I found this quote last night - I'm thought it applies to our weight loss journey!
> 
> 
> Courage doesn't always roar.  Sometimes it's the voice at the end of the day saying I will try again tomorrow!



The quote at my WW meeting on Thursday was "There is no failures in WW, only feedback."  Which is so true!  If you are not being honest with your tracking, you're not being honest with yourself right?  Tracking=Success!  Keep up the great work this week everyone!  I didn't do well tonight so my goal tomorrow is to stay on plan, eat at home (hard to do on the weekends) and include some kind of activity!


----------



## disbabyndaddy

At WI this morning, I lost 1 pound...which was shocking considering yesterday (as a scale stalker), I'd GAINED a pound.  Two pounds overnight??  Just goes to show how our bodies process different foods, I guess.  

The 1 pound loss put me at my 10% goal, and I am thrilled!!  Nine weeks into WW, and I feel as though I've really made a lifestyle change in how I eat and think about food.  Sure, I'd love to Dairy Queen and Burger King fries, but seeing success on the scales keeps me motivated not to pull into the drive-thru, continue packing lunch every day and making creative, healthy suppers each night.

SO...I set another goal today of ten more pounds.  For now, I'm celebrating the 10% loss. 

Congratulations to everyone this week -- whether losing, maintaining, getting back in the saddle, or signing up and making a change!  Have a GREAT weekend!

Bobbi


----------



## dthogue

disbabyndaddy said:


> At WI this morning, I lost 1 pound...which was shocking considering yesterday (as a scale stalker), I'd GAINED a pound.  Two pounds overnight??  Just goes to show how our bodies process different foods, I guess.
> 
> The 1 pound loss put me at my 10% goal, and I am thrilled!!  Nine weeks into WW, and I feel as though I've really made a lifestyle change in how I eat and think about food.  Sure, I'd love to Dairy Queen and Burger King fries, but seeing success on the scales keeps me motivated not to pull into the drive-thru, continue packing lunch every day and making creative, healthy suppers each night.
> 
> SO...I set another goal today of ten more pounds.  For now, I'm celebrating the 10% loss.
> 
> Congratulations to everyone this week -- whether losing, maintaining, getting back in the saddle, or signing up and making a change!  Have a GREAT weekend!
> 
> Bobbi



  WAY TO GO!!!!   What a great accomplishment - setting small goals is the way to go!  You can be proud of the changes you have made (PS - I had a few McDonald's fries last night and they tasted terrible - funny thing was, the apple dippers tasted better to me )


----------



## dthogue

Here's some interesting information - 

How much weight have you lost? See what your weight loss equals 

1 pound = a Guinea Pig
1.5 pounds = a dozen Krispy Kreme glazed donuts
2 pounds = a rack of baby back ribs
3 pounds = an average human brain
4 pounds = an ostrich egg
5 pounds = a Chihuahua
6 pounds = a human skin
7.5 pounds = an average newborn
8 pounds = a human head
10 pounds= chemical additives an American consumes each year
11 pounds = an average house cat
12 pounds = a Bald Eagle
15 pounds = 10 dozen large eggs
16 pounds = a sperm whale’s brain
20 pounds = an automobile tire
23 pounds = amount of pizza a an average American eats in a year
24 pounds = a 3-gallon tub of super premium ice cream
25 pounds = an average 2 year old
30 pounds = amount of cheese an average American eats in a year
33 pounds = a cinder block
36 pounds = a mid-size microwave
40 pounds = a 5-gallon bottle of water or an average human leg
44 pounds = an elephants heart
50 pounds = a small bale of hay
55 pounds = a 5000 BTU air conditioner
60 pounds = an elephants genitals
66 pounds = fats and oils an average American eats in a year
70 pounds = an Irish Setter
77 pounds = a gold brick
80 pounds = the Worlds Largest Ball of Tape
90 pounds = a newborn calf
100 pounds = a 2 month old horse
111 pounds = red meat an average American eats in a year
117 pounds = an average fashion model (and shes 5’11”)
118 pounds = the complete Encyclopedia Britannica
120 pounds = amount of trash you throw away in a month
130 pounds = a newborn giraffe
138 pounds = potatoes an average American eats in a year
140 pounds = refined sugar an average American eats in a year
144 pounds = an average adult woman (and shes 5’4½”)
150 pounds = the complete Oxford English Dictionary
187 pounds = an average adult man
200 pounds = 2 Bloodhounds


----------



## sjms71

brookelizabeth said:


> i'm behind on this thread again, but wanted to share my good news of down 0.4 today!   4.6 pounds until i'm not considered overweight anymore!
> 
> I hope to catch up soon, still light years behind on the dis since returning from our trip.





cepmom said:


> hi all
> this thread is moving so fast, i can not keep up with it!! Welcome to the the newbies and congrats to those losing this week!'
> 
> i weighed this morning and am down 3 lbs since last thursday...still up a couple lbs from my last official weigh in at a meeting but it will come. I couldn't get to my meeting again this week;i had a new meeting to work at yesterday and next thursday but i am going to try and get back to one asap. Thought about going to one this morning, but i decided to go to the gym instead. I ran 6 miles today! That's a record for me. Yesterday i signed up for a 10k in june, so i figured i better get going on being able to accomplish that
> 
> have a great week!





karliebug said:


> down 2.2 last night. That was for 2 weeks though because i  couldn't go last eek.  Also joined the first strides walk/run program on tuesday ight to motivate me to get going! Since jnuary 1 i have lost 25 pounds.





disbabyndaddy said:


> at wi this morning, i lost 1 pound...which was shocking considering yesterday (as a scale stalker), i'd gained a pound.  Two pounds overnight??  Just goes to show how our bodies process different foods, i guess.
> 
> The 1 pound loss put me at my 10% goal, and i am thrilled!!  Nine weeks into ww, and i feel as though i've really made a lifestyle change in how i eat and think about food.  Sure, i'd love to dairy queen and burger king fries, but seeing success on the scales keeps me motivated not to pull into the drive-thru, continue packing lunch every day and making creative, healthy suppers each night.
> 
> So...i set another goal today of ten more pounds.  For now, i'm celebrating the 10% loss.
> 
> Congratulations to everyone this week -- whether losing, maintaining, getting back in the saddle, or signing up and making a change!  Have a great weekend!
> 
> Bobbi



*great job losers!!!!*


----------



## sjms71

robinb said:


> Just popping in to say ... Yes, a miracle happened. I lost 2.4 lbs this week .  Just goes to show you that you really shouldn't get on the scale every day because yesterday's number was just as likely to make me throw in the towel for the week instead of sticking with it.  In any case, I am now at my lowest weight in a couple of years and I am still within reach of my goal of a 5lb star by my birthday next month .



You go Girl, that is awesome!!  What a great present to yourself another 5lbs star.  You can do it .


----------



## sjms71

dthogue said:


> Here's some interesting information -
> 
> How much weight have you lost? See what your weight loss equals
> 
> 1 pound = a Guinea Pig
> 1.5 pounds = a dozen Krispy Kreme glazed donuts
> 2 pounds = a rack of baby back ribs
> 3 pounds = an average human brain
> 4 pounds = an ostrich egg
> 5 pounds = a Chihuahua
> 6 pounds = a human skin
> 7.5 pounds = an average newborn
> 8 pounds = a human head
> 10 pounds= chemical additives an American consumes each year
> 11 pounds = an average house cat
> 12 pounds = a Bald Eagle
> 15 pounds = 10 dozen large eggs
> 16 pounds = a sperm whales brain
> 20 pounds = an automobile tire
> 23 pounds = amount of pizza a an average American eats in a year
> 24 pounds = a 3-gallon tub of super premium ice cream
> 25 pounds = an average 2 year old
> 30 pounds = amount of cheese an average American eats in a year
> 33 pounds = a cinder block
> 36 pounds = a mid-size microwave
> 40 pounds = a 5-gallon bottle of water or an average human leg
> 44 pounds = an elephants heart
> 50 pounds = a small bale of hay
> 55 pounds = a 5000 BTU air conditioner
> 60 pounds = an elephants genitals
> 66 pounds = fats and oils an average American eats in a year
> 70 pounds = an Irish Setter
> 77 pounds = a gold brick
> 80 pounds = the Worlds Largest Ball of Tape
> 90 pounds = a newborn calf
> 100 pounds = a 2 month old horse
> 111 pounds = red meat an average American eats in a year
> 117 pounds = an average fashion model (and shes 511)
> 118 pounds = the complete Encyclopedia Britannica
> 120 pounds = amount of trash you throw away in a month
> 130 pounds = a newborn giraffe
> 138 pounds = potatoes an average American eats in a year
> 140 pounds = refined sugar an average American eats in a year
> 144 pounds = an average adult woman (and shes 54½)
> 150 pounds = the complete Oxford English Dictionary
> 187 pounds = an average adult man
> 200 pounds = 2 Bloodhounds



Woohoo I lost elephant genitals  Thanks Tammy now I will have that image in my head all weekend


----------



## dthogue

Stephanie,

I thought that was hilarious  too!  What an image


----------



## dthogue

Back from weigh-in - this was my 16th week, so I received the lovely charm!  I was down 3.4 pounds for a total of 36.4!!!

I continued my 1/2 marathon training this morning and ran 3.1 miles.  Tomorrow is my first "long run" day - I am scheduled to ran 4 miles - wish me luck!

Have a great Saturday!  Hoping to stay on program today - no binge eating this afternoon, I can do this, I WILL do this!


----------



## eaj1228

Yippee!!  Today was my 12th weigh in since starting the program January 1.  I have lost every week so far.  This is my fourth time on WW and I really feel I will finally make goal this time.  I am keeping my fingers crossed that I will make my goal by my Disney trip in November.  

Those were some really interesting stats dthogue.  Right now I have lost an automobile tire.  I really want to get to that elephant heart mark though.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

mrzrich said:


> WI last night and was actuakky down .6  Nice, considering I was in WDW for 5 days last week!







sjms71 said:


> Just back from weigh in with the official damage from 2 weeks at Disney.  The bad news is I didn't fair as well as some others just back .  The good news (I guess) is I am up 3lbs.  I say good cause I feel I really ate this time and it seemed we didn't do as much walking as in September so thought it would be way worse.  Good luck to all other weigh ins today!!!



Three pounds in 2 Disney weeks including DDP???  Are you kidding me?!   is all I can say!




robinb said:


> I am dreading tomorrow's weigh in.  I was up .4 last week *sigh* so I decided to get serious.  I have been on target for my points this week and I have started working out more. I started week 1 of C25K *again* (it's spring, LOL!) and I also did my EA Active Wii game twice.  I WI tomorrow and I have 1 weekly point left and all 10 AP.  BUT my scale at home is UP from last week.  So frustrating!!! I'm hoping for a miracle here .



Weight Watchers and the Running Room are having it's second annual 5K 'Walk it' event in June.  The training begins April 3rd...I think I may sign up for that.  I'd like to do a marathon at some point and this might be a good place to start.




dthogue said:


> Sorry to hear about the snow - I am so ready for spring to come and STAY!  Congrats on the loss - I hope we get new scales soon too!  Is your meeting computerized as well?
> 
> I'm a daily scale stepper too - I only get on once a day and always at the same time (right before I exercise in the AM).  I had read once that people for lose weight and succussfully keep it off weigh themselves daily - it keeps them accountable.



Our meeting rooms are not computerized but I hope to see that happen in my lifetime.  

I was using the scale for accountability but sometimes it was just too frustrating to be on track, follow the plan and watch the scale go up or not move at all.  I haven't been on yet this week either but the temptation is very strong.




M.A.D.aboutDisney said:


> So glad there is a thread with fellow WWs!  I am a newbie to DIS and love it so far...even better now that I found this thread.  I go tonight and am hoping to finally meet my 10% mark.  I've been doing WW since 12/2.  My next Disney trip is planned for 5/3-5/8 and we have DDP!  I will not be counting points at WDW (aren't all the foods there zero points?) but am already dreading the return weigh in.    Hopefully I will counteract some of the gain that I anticipate with all the walking, swimming and fun!



Welcome to the DIS!  Hope you achieved your 10%.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

DisMomme said:


> Had my WI this morning.  Lost 1.2 lbs !!  For lunch today we went out for Chinese food.  I tried to be good and got chicken with vegetables.  I ate a lot of pork fried rice though.  Good thing I started over today with my weekly points!



  Way to go!!!  Nice loss.



robinb said:


> No, I sure didn't!  But I did hope to be lighter than I am now .
> 
> In all seriousness, you guys keep me on track and motivated.  Even though I have not seen a 5-lb star since (I hate to type this) AUGUST I keep at it.  For those of you gasping in horror ... I gained a lot on my two WDW trips and I take off weight very, very slowly.  If I lose more than 2 pounds in a MONTH it's a success for me.  I will be SO GOOD at maintenance ... if I ever get there .



 *Lifetime will happen for you, Robin.*  Just keep your eyes on the prize!  



M.A.D.aboutDisney said:


> I made 10% tonight!  It was right on the nose though...all I needed was .6 loss and that's exactly what I had.  I find the key is really tracking everything!  I need to try to move away from the processed foods though.  It's just so easy to grab a Smart Ones dinner to take to work.  I'm not a salad lover and I get tired of sandwiches. I need to find some tasty lunch ideas!
> 
> Congratulations!!
> 
> Sometimes I just cook a few extra breasts of chicken and throw them in the freezer to have for lunch sometimes.  I just add some of the leftover veggies from supper the night before and maybe a yogurt for dessert or some fruit.  It's easy and points wise, it's cheap!
> 
> 
> 
> Way to go everyone!!





NC State said:


> I WI Wednesday night....I only lost 1 lb for a total of 7.2 lbs in three weeks.  I knew it was going to be tough because looking at the fj I see eating out too many times.



What do you mean, ONLY??!  One pound is huge! 





Sandi said:


> Well, I thank you for starting this.  This thread has been a life saver for me more than a few times.  I figure we're going to need this thread to go on for the rest of my life -- and I'm hopeful I'll have a nice, long, healthy weight life.



  I'm with you on this one.





mackeysmom said:


> That's a whole other story .  Ever since I turned 40 last year - it is all over the place - no rhyme or reason.
> 
> 
> - Laura



I feel your pain, Laura!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

jkc0325 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I am fairly new to DIS, I've been posting for a few weeks now. And I joined WW online 1 week ago so you can imagine how happy I was to find this thread today!
> 
> I have done WW before (2008) and i was doing really well. I had lost about 40lbs and was really motivated, even starting to add exercise into my daily routine. That was all derailed when my father died suddenly and at the same time a bunch of other really stressful things were happening. I slowly started to gain back a few pounds here and there but not too bad. I wasn't following WW but I was still exercising so it was only a few pounds. I stayed there for a while until I broke my foot and couldn't exercise anymore. I never got back to my heaviest weight, thank goodness, but I was getting too close for my comfort. So I'm back on WW. I lost 5.5lbs the first week so I'm feeling good!
> 
> I've been saying I want to get back on track for a while but couldn't seem to get myself motivated. Well, planning this trip to Disney was just the thing. I want to feel comfortable being in pictures with my kids and looking like I was actually on the vacation  But really, I want to feel better about myself and show my kids how to eat healthy and keep exercise and activity important in their lives so they never have to feel uncomfortable in their skin the way that I do sometimes. I'm hoping for a total loss of 20lbs before we go in July.
> 
> 
> I'm looking forward to being a part of this group!



Welcome to the thread!  I'm glad to hear that you're being successful on WW.  Hope you reach your 20lb goal by July!




sjms71 said:


> Second  (mine is on Tuesday so I hear ya on the the food and cake)
> /QUOTE]
> 
> Mine is the following week .  I want red velvet cake for my birthday which I'm going to have to make myself and I'm considering pizza for dinner but that's going to be lots of points!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrsschlep said:
> 
> 
> 
> Weigh in this morning... down .4  I'll take it!... I am very relaxed with tracking points on weekends so my goal for this weekend is to track everything!!! Happy Friday... wish it was warmer! Stupid Groundhog! At least the sun is shining...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations on your loss!  Happy tracking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brookelizabeth said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm behind on this thread AGAIN, but wanted to share my good news of down 0.4 today!   4.6 pounds until I'm not considered overweight anymore!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nice accomplishment!  Congrats on your loss.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cepmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> I weighed this morning and am down 3 lbs since last Thursday...still up a couple lbs from my last official weigh in at a meeting but it will come. I couldn't get to my meeting again this week;I had a new meeting to work at yesterday and next Thursday but I am going to try and get back to one ASAP. Thought about going to one this morning, but I decided to go to the gym instead. I ran 6 miles today! That's a record for me. Yesterday I signed up for a 10K in June, so I figured I better get going on being able to accomplish that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow -- 3lbs!  Congratulations!  6 miles is awesome!!
> 
> 
> 
> girli565 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Waves* I'm not new to the DIS but I am new to WW!
> 
> My husband and I joined WW 5 weeks ago and up until the 4-week mark I was down 9.6! Then we went on vacation during spring break last week and I gained a pound  I'm not upset about it because we had a very fun time and I did eat off points.
> 
> But we went back this past Tuesday and now I'm back on track! We try to eat at home or pack lunches for work and I've been very successful! I love to cook and it's fun trying to make our favorite foods into healthier versions! It's hard to let go of the butter and cream but I've been using cooking sprays and half and half instead of cream.
> 
> My husband hasn't been as successful because he's just not used to the work it takes to prepare your meals ahead of time. He's a paramedic and is in an ambulance all day. he would eat take out/fast food all teh time and now he finds it difficult to resist the temptation of his partner eating mcDonalds, lol. He was down 6lbs at the 4 week mark but gained 2 during spring break while we were on vacation. He's not discouraged, he told our WW leader that he had a great time, and it showed on the scale
> 
> Sorry for the long winded intro! I'm excited to have more accountability by coming here and talking about my food journal and successes  My 5% goal is to lose 13.6lbs and I'm almost there!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Welcome!
> 
> 
> 
> karliebug said:
> 
> 
> 
> Down 2.2 last night. That was for 2 weeks though because I  couldn't go last eek.  Also joined the First Strides walk/run program on Tuesday ight to motivate me to get going! Since Jnuary 1 I have lost 25 pounds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Congratulations on you loss!  Good work!
> 
> 
> 
> robinb said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just popping in to say ... Yes, a miracle happened. I lost 2.4 lbs this week .  Just goes to show you that you really shouldn't get on the scale every day because yesterday's number was just as likely to make me throw in the towel for the week instead of sticking with it.  In any case, I am now at my lowest weight in a couple of years and I am still within reach of my goal of a 5lb star by my birthday next month .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, Robin!  How wonderful!  I'm so happy for you and I just cant imagine how you must feel!
> 
> 
> 
> knovak said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just found this thread and I'm in need of some motivation from people who are following WW like me. At my last week weigh in I had gained 1.5 after walking 10,000 to 14,000 steps every day - I was totally thrown off and got discouraged. Which led me to a totally bad week of eating. I've pulled it together and started up again today and making sure I'm counting and logging all of my points.
> 
> Looking forward to being part of this thread and hopefully next week I can post a loss!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Welcome to the tread!
> 
> 
> 
> dthogue said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so bad with personals - I haven't figured out the multi quote thing, but congrats to all the losers and welcome to our new friends.  It is great to see so much activity here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When you're signed on, just click on the little button at the bottom of the posts you want to quote (it's the one beside the QUOTE button and has the " symbol on it).  When you're ready to post, hit the Quote button on the last post you want to quote on.
Click to expand...


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

disbabyndaddy said:


> At WI this morning, I lost 1 pound...which was shocking considering yesterday (as a scale stalker), I'd GAINED a pound.  Two pounds overnight??  Just goes to show how our bodies process different foods, I guess.
> 
> The 1 pound loss put me at my 10% goal, and I am thrilled!!  Nine weeks into WW, and I feel as though I've really made a lifestyle change in how I eat and think about food.  Sure, I'd love to Dairy Queen and Burger King fries, but seeing success on the scales keeps me motivated not to pull into the drive-thru, continue packing lunch every day and making creative, healthy suppers each night.
> 
> SO...I set another goal today of ten more pounds.  For now, I'm celebrating the 10% loss.
> 
> 
> Congratulations to everyone this week -- whether losing, maintaining, getting back in the saddle, or signing up and making a change!  Have a GREAT weekend!
> 
> Bobbi



   Congratulations!!!




dthogue said:


> Here's some interesting information -
> 
> How much weight have you lost? See what your weight loss equals
> 
> 1 pound = a Guinea Pig
> 1.5 pounds = a dozen Krispy Kreme glazed donuts
> 2 pounds = a rack of baby back ribs
> 3 pounds = an average human brain
> 4 pounds = an ostrich egg
> 5 pounds = a Chihuahua
> 6 pounds = a human skin
> 7.5 pounds = an average newborn
> 8 pounds = a human head
> 10 pounds= chemical additives an American consumes each year
> 11 pounds = an average house cat
> 12 pounds = a Bald Eagle
> 15 pounds = 10 dozen large eggs
> 16 pounds = a sperm whales brain
> 20 pounds = an automobile tire
> 23 pounds = amount of pizza a an average American eats in a year
> 24 pounds = a 3-gallon tub of super premium ice cream
> 25 pounds = an average 2 year old
> 30 pounds = amount of cheese an average American eats in a year
> 33 pounds = a cinder block
> 36 pounds = a mid-size microwave
> 40 pounds = a 5-gallon bottle of water or an average human leg
> 44 pounds = an elephants heart
> 50 pounds = a small bale of hay
> 55 pounds = a 5000 BTU air conditioner
> 60 pounds = an elephants genitals
> 66 pounds = fats and oils an average American eats in a year
> 70 pounds = an Irish Setter
> 77 pounds = a gold brick
> 80 pounds = the Worlds Largest Ball of Tape
> 90 pounds = a newborn calf
> 100 pounds = a 2 month old horse
> 111 pounds = red meat an average American eats in a year
> 117 pounds = an average fashion model (and shes 511)
> 118 pounds = the complete Encyclopedia Britannica
> 120 pounds = amount of trash you throw away in a month
> 130 pounds = a newborn giraffe
> 138 pounds = potatoes an average American eats in a year
> 140 pounds = refined sugar an average American eats in a year
> 144 pounds = an average adult woman (and shes 54½)
> 150 pounds = the complete Oxford English Dictionary
> 187 pounds = an average adult man
> 200 pounds = 2 Bloodhounds



Who weighs this stuff?!!




dthogue said:


> Back from weigh-in - this was my 16th week, so I received the lovely charm!  I was down 3.4 pounds for a total of 36.4!!!
> 
> I continued my 1/2 marathon training this morning and ran 3.1 miles.  Tomorrow is my first "long run" day - I am scheduled to ran 4 miles - wish me luck!
> 
> Have a great Saturday!  Hoping to stay on program today - no binge eating this afternoon, I can do this, I WILL do this!



Congrats and GOOD LUCK!  



eaj1228 said:


> Yippee!!  Today was my 12th weigh in since starting the program January 1.  I have lost every week so far.  This is my fourth time on WW and I really feel I will finally make goal this time.  I am keeping my fingers crossed that I will make my goal by my Disney trip in November.



You're doing well!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

Yahhh!!  I'm caught up on my posts!!


----------



## sjms71

CdnBuzzFan said:


> Congratulations!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who weighs this stuff?!!



OMG,  never thought of that!!!



CdnBuzzFan said:


> Yahhh!!  I'm caught up on my posts!!



I miss when we don't hear from you for a while


----------



## sjms71

dthogue said:


> Stephanie,
> 
> I thought that was hilarious  too!  What an image



However, people who know me really well would say I haven't loss a pair of 60lb you know what's.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

sjms71 said:


> However, people who know me really well would say I haven't loss a pair of 60lb you know what's.


----------



## dthogue

eaj1228 said:


> Yippee!!  Today was my 12th weigh in since starting the program January 1.  I have lost every week so far.  This is my fourth time on WW and I really feel I will finally make goal this time.  I am keeping my fingers crossed that I will make my goal by my Disney trip in November.
> 
> Those were some really interesting stats dthogue.  Right now I have lost an automobile tire.  I really want to get to that elephant heart mark though.



Great Job!

Right now I'm at microwave oven - I shooting for the "World's Largest Ball of Tape!!"


----------



## dthogue

sjms71 said:


> However, people who know me really well would say I haven't loss a pair of 60lb you know what's.


----------



## dthogue

CdnBuzzFan said:


>



Missed you too!  Glad to see you checking in!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

sjms71 said:


> I miss when we don't hear from you for a while





dthogue said:


> Missed you too!  Glad to see you checking in!



Thank you!


----------



## mrzrich

girli565 said:


> My husband hasn't been as successful because he's just not used to the work it takes to prepare your meals ahead of time. He's a paramedic and is in an ambulance all day. he would eat take out/fast food all teh time and now he finds it difficult to resist the temptation of his partner eating mcDonalds, lol.



I am a hospice nurse, and I am in my car all day between seeing my patients.  I do keep a little cooler in my car with me with cold water, fruit, cut up veggies, etc.  This keeps me on track.  As for the fast food, I have to be honest with you, I HAVE NOT given it up.  I have lost nearly 60 lbs, eating fast food at least 3 times a week.  

The key for me is knowing how many points are on each menu item.  Then I go with a plan.  I have "Go To Meals" items at every fast food restaurant in town.

Taco Bell
Fresco beef Taco Crunchy 4 pts
Chicken Gordita Supreme Fresco Style 5 pts
Chicken Soft Taco Fresco Style 4 pt
Crunchy Beef Taco (Regular not Fresco) 4 pts
Mexican Rice 3 pts

I make a 7 to 9 point meal for myself out of a combination of two of the above items and a piece of fruit from my cooler.


McDonald's

Truthfully here I stick with Happy Meals, Hamburger (7pts) or 4 Chicken Nuggets (5pts) with Sweet and Sour (1pt) and Apple Dippers.  If I have the points I use the Caramel Dip (2pts), if not I just eat the apples plain.

Other good items
Premium Grilled Chicken Sandwich without Mayo  9 pts
McChicken No Mayo is 8 pts
Filet o Fish without Tatar sauce is 8 pts

If fries are a must, a small is 6pts (I was never a fry girl)

Again I alway supplement with fruit or carrot sticks from my cooler



Burger King

For me is always
Whopper Jr, no Mayo 8 pts
Apple Fries

Wendy's


My favorite thing at Wendys is Small Chili (4pts)

If I choose to eat Saltines with it 2 packets are (1 pt)

My favorite thing to do with the chili though is to order 2 side salads with it (0pts)  I dump the Chili over the salads and add 1 pack of sour cream (1 pt)
Very Filling 5 point lunch!

A jr hamburger at Wendy's is 6 pts

Steak and Shake

Shooters
4 pts each with cheese or without...but if you have 2 without cheese they are only 7 points and if you have 2 with cheese, they bump up to 9 pts (WW Math!)

I usually get 2 without cheese and a bag of apples.

My point is, I never feel deprived on WW, and I can pretty much eat anywhere.


----------



## NC State

Has anyone found a site that you can enter your old WW receipes to get the new point plus amounts?  I'm having trouble with what and how much I can eat when cooking at home.
-Stephanie


----------



## robinb

dthogue said:


> We just got home from a wonderful day in Washington DC to see the Cherry Blossoms.  DH, DD and I had a great time - did a ton of walking, my feet hurt.  We also spent some time in the American History Musuem.  I packed my lunch and we had McDonalds (I had a salad) for dinner, so I was very happy to stay within my points.  Weigh in is tomorrow morning.
> 
> I'm so bad with personals - I haven't figured out the multi quote thing, but congrats to all the losers and welcome to our new friends.  It is great to see so much activity here.
> 
> Have a good evening everyone!


I have always wanted to see the Cherry Blossoms in DC! 

Here is how you to multi-quote:

(1) click on 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




 in every post you want to quote until ...
(2) you get to the last post and then click on


----------



## Julia M

Hello, it's been awhile since I checked in. I've been busy and was sick for 5 days!!

My happy news is that I was done 3.6 pounds today (didn't weigh in last Saturday-I was gone). That makes a total of 21.2 pounds since mid January.

My birthday is in April, so I have three more weigh in dates before it. I am planning to be at 25 pounds lost by then. I never like to make specific weight goals, because I try and focus my energies on my behavior, not the scale, but I think that it is a more than reasonable goal.

I am also going to tell my family I don't want a cake. Cake is just hard for me to have in the house. Other things don't bother me at all (we have 6 boxes of GS cookies on the counter right now and I really don't care) but cake does.  Instead, I am going to tell dh I want to take the family to Baskin Robbins. I can choose a specialty ice cream on a cone for a treat, with no leftovers. 

Hvae a good weekend everyone.

Julia


----------



## sjms71

NC State said:


> Has anyone found a site that you can enter your old WW receipes to get the new point plus amounts?  I'm having trouble with what and how much I can eat when cooking at home.
> -Stephanie



Didn't realize you were a Stephanie too .  If you have etools you can plug everything into the recipe builder.  If not I'm not sure what else you can use.  



Julia M said:


> Hello, it's been awhile since I checked in. I've been busy and was sick for 5 days!!
> 
> My happy news is that I was done 3.6 pounds today (didn't weigh in last Saturday-I was gone). That makes a total of 21.2 pounds since mid January.
> 
> My birthday is in April, so I have three more weigh in dates before it. I am planning to be at 25 pounds lost by then. I never like to make specific weight goals, because I try and focus my energies on my behavior, not the scale, but I think that it is a more than reasonable goal.
> 
> I am also going to tell my family I don't want a cake. Cake is just hard for me to have in the house. Other things don't bother me at all (we have 6 boxes of GS cookies on the counter right now and I really don't care) but cake does.  Instead, I am going to tell dh I want to take the family to Baskin Robbins. I can choose a specialty ice cream on a cone for a treat, with no leftovers.
> 
> Hvae a good weekend everyone.
> 
> Julia



Hey Julia, sorry you haven't been feeling well and way to go on that 3.6 lbs .   I don't know how I am going to handle my birthday next week.  No one has asked me or said of any plans.  Last year we didn't do much because I didn't want the pressure of food. This will be my 40th so I know everyone will want to make a big deal of it.  I guess I will just use moderation as my tool to get through.


----------



## dthogue

robinb said:


> I have always wanted to see the Cherry Blossoms in DC!
> 
> Here is how you to multi-quote:
> 
> (1) click on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in every post you want to quote until ...
> (2) you get to the last post and then click on



Thank you!!


----------



## HeatherC

Hi Everyone!

Well this week I stayed the same after my initial 5 lb. loss the first week.  Oh well, right?  It is almost TOM so that could have something to do with it.

On a positive note, we went out to dinner tonight to Longhorn Steakhouse and I was able to stay OP.  I had a mixed green salad, steamed asparagus and a 6oz. sirloin.  I was very proud of myself for not dipping into the endless loaves of bread they kept bringing or the free desserts we got because our waitress forgot to place our order.

Hoping I may be down a little in a day or too.

Sounds like many of you are doing great!

Keep plugging along all my fellow Dis'ers!  All the hard work will be so worth it!


----------



## NC State

sjms71 said:


> Didn't realize you were a Stephanie too .  If you have etools you can plug everything into the recipe builder.  If not I'm not sure what else you can use.



That's one thing I wished WW would improve on. If I'm a WW member I should be able to use the tools on line too.  Same if someone is an on-line member they should be able to set in on meetings.  They're getting our membership and weekly membership dues. 
-Stephanie in NC


----------



## sjms71

NC State said:


> That's one thing I wished WW would improve on. If I'm a WW member I should be able to use the tools on line too.  Same if someone is an on-line member they should be able to set in on meetings.  They're getting our membership and weekly membership dues.
> -Stephanie in NC



Maybe you already know this but just in case you don't if you switch to monthly membership you get etools for free.  My one WW friend at my meetings made lifetime and that is the one thing she misses the online tools.  If you list some of your favorite recipes maybe some of us can help you out with converting the points for ya.


----------



## cepmom

dthogue said:


> Back from weigh-in - this was my 16th week, so I received the lovely charm!  I was down 3.4 pounds for a total of 36.4!!!
> 
> I continued my 1/2 marathon training this morning and ran 3.1 miles.  Tomorrow is my first "long run" day - I am scheduled to ran 4 miles - wish me luck!
> 
> Have a great Saturday!  Hoping to stay on program today - no binge eating this afternoon, I can do this, I WILL do this!



yay! how was your run today?


----------



## cepmom

NC State said:


> That's one thing I wished WW would improve on. If I'm a WW member I should be able to use the tools on line too.  Same if someone is an on-line member they should be able to set in on meetings.  They're getting our membership and weekly membership dues.
> -Stephanie in NC





sjms71 said:


> Maybe you already know this but just in case you don't if you switch to monthly membership you get etools for free.  My one WW friend at my meetings made lifetime and that is the one thing she misses the online tools.  If you list some of your favorite recipes maybe some of us can help you out with converting the points for ya.



 and the monthly pass is only $19.95 for one month right now...much better deal than the weekly fee


----------



## NC State

sjms71 said:


> Maybe you already know this but just in case you don't if you switch to monthly membership you get etools for free.  My one WW friend at my meetings made lifetime and that is the one thing she misses the online tools.  If you list some of your favorite recipes maybe some of us can help you out with converting the points for ya.



I'm not aware of this. Do I just prepaid at my next meeting?
-Stephanie


----------



## DVCBELLE

Tomorrow is my first weigh-in.  Early in the week I had lost 5.5 pounds on my home scale but now it is only 4 - which is still great - it is also that TOM so I am pretty sure that will affect things...


I am a little leary of the new ponts system....I am having a hard time making my points each night - I am meeting my good health guidelines and then I feel like I am just adding foods in to be adding them in...I read on the weight watchers website and this seems to be common and it appears they still want you to have a treat....

I just feel ridiculously full today - which leaves me wondering if I will really be able to sustain any real weight loss.


----------



## jkc0325

NC State said:


> I'm not aware of this. Do I just prepaid at my next meeting?
> -Stephanie



I think you can go to the website and buy a monthly pass, then bring it to your next meeting. Last time I did WW I did the monthly pass and it was nice to have the etools. You can sign up and they'll automatically send you a new pass when the old one expires. It was pretty easy.

Here is a link: http://www.weightwatchers.com/monthlypass/index.aspx


----------



## NC State

jkc0325 said:


> I think you can go to the website and buy a monthly pass, then bring it to your next meeting. Last time I did WW I did the monthly pass and it was nice to have the etools. You can sign up and they'll automatically send you a new pass when the old one expires. It was pretty easy.
> 
> Here is a link: http://www.weightwatchers.com/monthlypass/index.aspx



Thank you, I'm going to check it out!


----------



## dthogue

cepmom said:


> yay! how was your run today?



I DID IT  - I can't believe it - I am doing intervals for my long runs so I ran 3 minutes, walked 1 minute.  I averaged about a 14 minute mile, which for me is good!  I only have to add 9 more miles to get to the 1/2 marathon, but I feel better about it after each run - it is amazing what you can do if you only try!

Thanks for asking!


----------



## sjms71

dthogue said:


> I DID IT  - I can't believe it - I am doing intervals for my long runs so I ran 3 minutes, walked 1 minute.  I averaged about a 14 minute mile, which for me is good!  I only have to add 9 more miles to get to the 1/2 marathon, but I feel better about it after each run - it is amazing what you can do if you only try!
> 
> Thanks for asking!



Great Job Tammy!!  Keep going you can do it.


----------



## sjms71

Ok, so I've had about as horrible of a weekend food wise as you can have .  And the thing is I picked on crud all weekend, at least if I was going to eat it could have been something good.  I was so good all week too.  We had 80 degree temps all week then this weekend rain and maybe 40 as a high so the weather has been blah also.   I feel kind of down too cause although I have lived in NC for 10 years I am missing my friends and family in NJ.  I hope everyone else had a better weekend.


----------



## Ellajoan

A few questions from a WW online person--I don't have the education ya'll get in the meetings so forgive me if this is common knowledge....

Just how important is it to get 6-8 glasses of water/liquids per day for weight loss?  If you don't get them, is it harder to lose?  On weekdays or days I work out I do ok w/ this, but have a tough time on weekends.  

I've always been the person who can open the can of pop and sip on the same one all day.  Feel bloated and nasty if I drink too much and just physically find it hard to do.  

That being said, my losses have been minimal or non-existent the last few WI's, despite my strict adherance to tracking food.  

Just how key is the water thing?


----------



## DisMomme

Not sure about the importance but I think I remember that you can have 2 drinks other than water a day and then water for the rest.  My little smiley thing shows up online after 6 glasses.  The following is from the WW website...

Bottom Line
While the claims for drinking 64 ounces or more of water each do not have a valid scientific basis behind them, drinking enough fluids to prevent dehydration is critical. This means replacing the water that is lost each day in urine, sweat, breathing, and other bodily functions. Water losses are greater in warmer climates, during strenuous exercise, in high altitudes, and in older adults. For most people, these losses can be covered by drinking about 48 ounces of fluid per day which is the amount Weight Watchers suggests as a guideline for good health. 
Hope this Helps!

I have my last 10-10-10 challenge weigh-in tomorrow.  Wish me luck and good luck to all whose WI is tomorrow!  Have a great week everyone


----------



## HeatherC

I think the water is very important.  What I try to do is fill a large cup and drink it all in one gulp before a meal.  Helps fill me up and meet the requirements.  Sometimes it is hard to do though.


----------



## dthogue

sjms71 said:


> Ok, so I've had about as horrible of a weekend food wise as you can have .  And the thing is I picked on crud all weekend, at least if I was going to eat it could have been something good.  I was so good all week too.  We had 80 degree temps all week then this weekend rain and maybe 40 as a high so the weather has been blah also.   I feel kind of down too cause although I have lived in NC for 10 years I am missing my friends and family in NJ.  I hope everyone else had a better weekend.



 big hugs coming your way   Sorry to hear you had a tough weekend - hopefully the sun will shine today and you will feel better.  I can imagine its hard to be away from your family.  Today WILL BE a better day - back on track - you can do it!


----------



## sjms71

dthogue said:


> big hugs coming your way   Sorry to hear you had a tough weekend - hopefully the sun will shine today and you will feel better.  I can imagine its hard to be away from your family.  Today WILL BE a better day - back on track - you can do it!



Thanks Tammy!!! unfortunatly no sun today there is a actually a small chance of snow or wintery mix .  I know I shouldn't be complaining about the weather especially since a lot of northerners have been living with tons of snow for months.  I am going to pick myself up today no matter what!!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

dthogue said:


> I DID IT  - I can't believe it - I am doing intervals for my long runs so I ran 3 minutes, walked 1 minute.  I averaged about a 14 minute mile, which for me is good!  I only have to add 9 more miles to get to the 1/2 marathon, but I feel better about it after each run - it is amazing what you can do if you only try!
> 
> Thanks for asking!



    WOW!!  Congratulations.  You're an inspiration.  



sjms71 said:


> Ok, so I've had about as horrible of a weekend food wise as you can have .  And the thing is I picked on crud all weekend, at least if I was going to eat it could have been something good.  I was so good all week too.  We had 80 degree temps all week then this weekend rain and maybe 40 as a high so the weather has been blah also.   I feel kind of down too cause although I have lived in NC for 10 years I am missing my friends and family in NJ.  I hope everyone else had a better weekend.



Well, Stephanie, I hope your week starts out better.  Did you stay within your points???  I had a difficult weekend as well.  I just couldn't seem to get full.    I have no Weeklies left and had to rework my menus for today and tomorrow so I could find some extra points.  I hope today is better for both of us.


----------



## sjms71

CdnBuzzFan said:


> WOW!!  Congratulations.  You're an inspiration.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, Stephanie, I hope your week starts out better.  Did you stay within your points???  I had a difficult weekend as well.  I just couldn't seem to get full.    I have no Weeklies left and had to rework my menus for today and tomorrow so I could find some extra points.  I hope today is better for both of us.



to you too.  Honestly, I started out counting and by afternoon I just didn't even bother . I also keep up with my water and I didn't even do that and I didn't exercise either. I did't even get on the scale this morning and I do that every morning.  I am just going to start fresh today using my dailies and whatever happens Thursday is what it is.  My kids are still off, this is their last week (this one was a long one 4 weeks off)and I am taking them to the movies today.  Anyway, hope you were able to rework your menu for today Jess, hang in there we can do it!!!


----------



## Sandi

sjms71 said:


> to you too.  Honestly, I started out counting and by afternoon I just didn't even bother . I also keep up with my water and I didn't even do that and I didn't exercise either. I did't even get on the scale this morning and I do that every morning.  I am just going to start fresh today using my dailies and whatever happens Thursday is what it is.  My kids are still off, this is their last week (this one was a long one 4 weeks off)and I am taking them to the movies today.  Anyway, hope you were able to rework your menu for today Jess, hang in there we can do it!!!



Hey Stephanie,  it's like we were the same person all weekend.  I didn't track at all.  Just not in the mood.  I had planned to run, but when you wake up and it's 15 degrees with a windchill of 5, you say you'll do it later.  Later never came.  Then, we ordered take away and I selected based on what I wanted, not on what would work.  It's was two very bad days.  But, today is a new day and we're back on track, right!

Congratulations on your long run Tammy!!!  You're doing great.

Good luck finding points Jessie.  For me, fruit is the answer!


----------



## sjms71

Sandi said:


> Hey Stephanie,  it's like we were the same person all weekend.  I didn't track at all.  Just not in the mood.  I had planned to run, but when you wake up and it's 15 degrees with a windchill of 5, you say you'll do it later.  Later never came.  Then, we ordered take away and I selected based on what I wanted, not on what would work.  It's was two very bad days.  But, today is a new day and we're back on track, right!
> 
> Congratulations on your long run Tammy!!!  You're doing great.
> 
> Good luck finding points Jessie.  For me, fruit is the answer!



Ok, group .  Are you at least getting excited for your trip this week?  I hope so, you will have a good time.


----------



## girli565

sjms71 said:


> Hello, welcome!!!  Congrats on your  recent wedding.  I scanned through your trip report and your pictures of the wedding and everything are amazing, what a beautiful couple.  I just came back from disney and gained 3lbs but, I have to look at the 60 I've lost.  This weeks meeting topic about setbacks was perfect.  Ya got to just pick yourself up and just keep swimming .  Good luck to both you and your husband.



Thanks for the welcome and for the compliments on our wedding pics! We had an amazing time! The wedding and honeymoon are the reasons we joined WW, lol, I gained 15lbs since the wedding and my clothes didn't fit so i knew we had to do something!


So This past weekend we went out a few times to dinner but I tried to make good decisions and track my points as best I could. Our local fair is in town and we're going this evening. I have saved all my extra weekly points for this so hopefully it won't show on the scale tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## dthogue

CdnBuzzFan said:


> WOW!!  Congratulations.  You're an inspiration.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, Stephanie, I hope your week starts out better.  Did you stay within your points???  I had a difficult weekend as well.  I just couldn't seem to get full.    I have no Weeklies left and had to rework my menus for today and tomorrow so I could find some extra points.  I hope today is better for both of us.



Thank you - that makes me feel good.

The weekends are always hard for me too - I weigh in Saturday morning, then I tend to binge on snack foods Saturday and Sunday afternoon - luckily I was too busy this weekend to binge, but I did have a run in with the peanut butter jar Satruday afternoon.

I know today will be a better day for you!


----------



## dthogue

Sandi said:


> Hey Stephanie,  it's like we were the same person all weekend.  I didn't track at all.  Just not in the mood.  I had planned to run, but when you wake up and it's 15 degrees with a windchill of 5, you say you'll do it later.  Later never came.  Then, we ordered take away and I selected based on what I wanted, not on what would work.  It's was two very bad days.  But, today is a new day and we're back on track, right!
> 
> Congratulations on your long run Tammy!!!  You're doing great.
> 
> Good luck finding points Jessie.  For me, fruit is the answer!



Sandi,

Your weather sounds terrible - bet you are so ready to head south - I don't blame you for not running either - it was a chilly 29 degrees when I went out yesterday and windy, that was my first experinece with the cold and I was not dressed properly.  I need to get some pants, but want to wait to fall to get the right size for next winter.

Good luck getting back on track today


----------



## Sandi

dthogue said:


> Sandi,
> 
> Your weather sounds terrible - bet you are so ready to head south - I don't blame you for not running either - it was a chilly 29 degrees when I went out yesterday and windy, that was my first experinece with the cold and I was not dressed properly.  I need to get some pants, but want to wait to fall to get the right size for next winter.
> 
> Good luck getting back on track today



Thanks Tammy.  I managed fine all winter -- ran no matter the temp.  Then we were blessed with a couple of 60 degree days a couple of weeks ago.  That spoiled us and it's been hard to go back to winter.

I'm getting very excited for our trip.  We're seeing that it's 83 degrees in Orlando.  That will be a huge temperature shift.  Only 4 more sleeps!


----------



## jkc0325

sjms71 said:


> Thanks Tammy!!! unfortunatly no sun today there is a actually a small chance of snow or wintery mix .  I know I shouldn't be complaining about the weather especially since a lot of northerners have been living with tons of snow for months.  I am going to pick myself up today no matter what!!



I'm one of those Northerners and I don't mind a bit if you complain. Crappy weather is crappy weather and it can bring you down. And just because someone has it worse than you (someone always will!) doesn't mean you aren't entitled to a little pity party for yourself every once in a while!

Today is bounce back day though!!! Pick yourself up and do something fun to break that funk!!!!


----------



## DVCBELLE

My first weigh-in today and I lost 3.6 pounds!  My scale at home said more so I was really disappointed at first but after I got home I realized it was still a great loss and I should be happy!!


----------



## sjms71

DVCBELLE said:


> My first weigh-in today and I lost 3.6 pounds!  My scale at home said more so I was really disappointed at first but after I got home I realized it was still a great loss and I should be happy!!


congrats,I would love to lose half that much in a week these days. But i do that too weigh at home then get  down cause its less.


----------



## robinb

Catching up on the weekend ...



dthogue said:


> Here's some interesting information -
> How much weight have you lost? See what your weight loss equals


OMG, that was funny! 



dthogue said:


> Back from weigh-in - this was my 16th week, so I received the lovely charm!  I was down 3.4 pounds for a total of 36.4!!!



Whoo hoo!  That's AMAZING! 



eaj1228 said:


> Yippee!!  Today was my 12th weigh in since starting the program January 1.  I have lost every week so far.


Congratulations!  An every week loss is really great .



Julia M said:


> Hello, it's been awhile since I checked in. I've been busy and was sick for 5 days!!
> 
> My happy news is that I was done 3.6 pounds today (didn't weigh in last Saturday-I was gone). That makes a total of 21.2 pounds since mid January.


I hope you're feeling better now Julia.  Congratulations on your great weight loss ... still great over 2 weeks. 



HeatherC said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> Well this week I stayed the same after my initial 5 lb. loss the first week.  Oh well, right?  It is almost TOM so that could have something to do with it.
> 
> On a positive note, we went out to dinner tonight to Longhorn Steakhouse and I was able to stay OP.  I had a mixed green salad, steamed asparagus and a 6oz. sirloin.  I was very proud of myself for not dipping into the endless loaves of bread they kept bringing or the free desserts we got because our waitress forgot to place our order.



Sometimes a "0" is a success.  More to the point, you had a great non-scale victory by passing on the bread and desserts .



DVCBELLE said:


> I am a little leary of the new ponts system....I am having a hard time making my points each night - I am meeting my good health guidelines and then I feel like I am just adding foods in to be adding them in...I read on the weight watchers website and this seems to be common and it appears they still want you to have a treat....


I don't think it's about "treats" but more about LIVEing with the WW eating plan and not DIEting.  In many ways it is easy to stay focused and diet for a few weeks but it's hard to keep up at it if you feel you can't have the things that you enjoy eating.   Right now you're writing down everything, planning ahead and second guessing things before you eat them.  That will work for a while, but the weekly points give you the ability to have something you love to eat without guilt.  I guess what I'm saying is that you might not need the weeklies now, but don't beat yourself up over it if you use them later .



sjms71 said:


> Ok, so I've had about as horrible of a weekend food wise as you can have .





sjms71 said:


> I am just going to start fresh today using my dailies and whatever happens Thursday is what it is.


That's exactly what you need to do!  Heck, I probably wouldn't even try to count those points from the weekend or take away all your weekly points.  I would just "write it off" and go forward like you're doing. 



DVCBELLE said:


> My first weigh-in today and I lost 3.6 pounds!  My scale at home said more so I was really disappointed at first but after I got home I realized it was still a great loss and I should be happy!!


You bet 3.6 is great!  Whoo hoo!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

DVCBELLE said:


> My first weigh-in today and I lost 3.6 pounds!  My scale at home said more so I was really disappointed at first but after I got home I realized it was still a great loss and I should be happy!!





sjms71 said:


> congrats,I would love to lose half that much in a week these days. But i do that too weigh at home then get  down cause its less.



Ok..I have to ask this question -- When you weigh at home, what are you wearing?  Probably not the same thing as when you wear when you weigh in at Weight Watchers???  My guess is you're probably wearing a lot less at home .   The addition of the clothes may be what is making the difference.


----------



## DVCBELLE

CdnBuzzFan said:


> Ok..I have to ask this question -- When you weigh at home, what are you wearing?  Probably not the same thing as when you wear when you weigh in at Weight Watchers???  My guess is you're probably wearing a lot less at home .   The addition of the clothes may be what is making the difference.


Yes - I do weigh in A LOT less at home than at the meeting 

I weighed almost 5 pounds more at the weigh in last week than I did at home so I was not comparing my weight there to my weight at home

This week I weighed in on my scale at home at the same time and same attire  that I weighed in last week before my WW meeting to give me a baseline - and that number was down 6 pounds.

So I was hoping it would be similar at the meeting...BUT I did switch meeting locations so the different scale could be a factor!!!!

I am really excited now...I just had hoped for too much on the scale and my initial reaction was disappointment...but I got home and realized that I was being silly!!!!  

I realized that in the past beating myself up over taking too long to lose the weight was part of my failure so now I am celebrating each pound I have gotten rid of!!

Our leader told us we aren't LOSING pounds we are getting rid of them - b/c anything lost can be found - so you should think of it as getting rid of them!


----------



## cepmom

dthogue said:


> I DID IT  - I can't believe it - I am doing intervals for my long runs so I ran 3 minutes, walked 1 minute.  I averaged about a 14 minute mile, which for me is good!  I only have to add 9 more miles to get to the 1/2 marathon, but I feel better about it after each run - it is amazing what you can do if you only try!
> 
> Thanks for asking!



awesome!! You'll get to that 13.1 miles in no time!! I need to transition back to running outside. I ran outside all the way up until Christmas, then I wimped out and joined a gym to run on the treadmill since we had so much snow and ice. Now the snow and ice is gone, but it's still cold and I have become rather accustomed to running inside with out any wind, or rain, or snow etc!



sjms71 said:


> Ok, so I've had about as horrible of a weekend food wise as you can have .  And the thing is I picked on crud all weekend, at least if I was going to eat it could have been something good.  I was so good all week too.  We had 80 degree temps all week then this weekend rain and maybe 40 as a high so the weather has been blah also.   I feel kind of down too cause although I have lived in NC for 10 years I am missing my friends and family in NJ.  I hope everyone else had a better weekend.


hang in there Stephanie. We all have days(weekends, weeks) like this. I've been there many times myself. best thing you can do is recognize it, learn from it and get back on that horse!


Ellajoan said:


> A few questions from a WW online person--I don't have the education ya'll get in the meetings so forgive me if this is common knowledge....
> 
> Just how important is it to get 6-8 glasses of water/liquids per day for weight loss?  If you don't get them, is it harder to lose?  On weekdays or days I work out I do ok w/ this, but have a tough time on weekends.
> 
> I've always been the person who can open the can of pop and sip on the same one all day.  Feel bloated and nasty if I drink too much and just physically find it hard to do.
> 
> That being said, my losses have been minimal or non-existent the last few WI's, despite my strict adherance to tracking food.
> 
> Just how key is the water thing?



It is important to get the water in(if you don't like water, maybe try flavored seltzer water?)Too little water will lead to dehydration and water retention...your body needs water!



Sandi said:


> Hey Stephanie,  it's like we were the same person all weekend.  I didn't track at all.  Just not in the mood.  I had planned to run, but when you wake up and it's 15 degrees with a windchill of 5, you say you'll do it later.  Later never came.  Then, we ordered take away and I selected based on what I wanted, not on what would work.  It's was two very bad days.  But, today is a new day and we're back on track, right!
> 
> Congratulations on your long run Tammy!!!  You're doing great.
> 
> Good luck finding points Jessie.  For me, fruit is the answer!



hang in there Sandi! I give you extra credit for running outside all winter...sounds like yesterday was just too cold for anyone to be outside



DVCBELLE said:


> My first weigh-in today and I lost 3.6 pounds!  My scale at home said more so I was really disappointed at first but after I got home I realized it was still a great loss and I should be happy!!



yay! great job!


----------



## sjms71

CdnBuzzFan said:


> Ok..I have to ask this question -- When you weigh at home, what are you wearing?  Probably not the same thing as when you wear when you weigh in at Weight Watchers???  My guess is you're probably wearing a lot less at home .   The addition of the clothes may be what is making the difference.



Yes, usually weigh in my "birthday suit" in the morning but there almost always is only .6lb difference between home and clothes at the meeting.  But sometimes I am really down at home and then a lot more at the meetings.  The scale plays tricks with our minds, not very nice .


----------



## vickalamode

Had a pretty good loss this week of over 2lbs for a total of 13.8lbs gone forever! Whoohoo! 

Also, I had a couple of triscuit crackers earlier knowing that I shouldn't be snacking on something I didn't know the PP of...well I was pleasantly surprised to find out that 6 of them is only 3pp so it didn't break me for the day! 

My boyfriend and I got approved for our first apartment together  and are signing the papers Saturday afternoon...I need to start packing! It's so overwhelming to think about lol. I'm a little worried that I will have a hard time staying OP for the first few days we are in the new place since we will still be in transition...I'm hoping that we can find the time to cook at home those days though instead of ordering out!


----------



## sjms71

vickalamode said:


> Had a pretty good loss this week of over 2lbs for a total of 13.8lbs gone forever! Whoohoo!
> 
> Also, I had a couple of triscuit crackers earlier knowing that I shouldn't be snacking on something I didn't know the PP of...well I was pleasantly surprised to find out that 6 of them is only 3pp so it didn't break me for the day!
> 
> My boyfriend and I got approved for our first apartment together  and are signing the papers Saturday afternoon...I need to start packing! It's so overwhelming to think about lol. I'm a little worried that I will have a hard time staying OP for the first few days we are in the new place since we will still be in transition...I'm hoping that we can find the time to cook at home those days though instead of ordering out!





 Fabulous

congrats on the new home too.  Do the best that you can, if you get a little derailed just make sure you get back on track when things settle down.


----------



## disba

I just started weight watchers on Sunday. I'm hoping to lose 30 pounds. Any advice?


----------



## sjms71

disba said:


> I just started weight watchers on Sunday. I'm hoping to lose 30 pounds. Any advice?



 My best advise would be *TRACK, TRACK TRACK* oh yeah one more thing *TRACK* .  Good luck!


----------



## DisMomme

sjms71 said:


> My best advise would be *TRACK, TRACK TRACK* oh yeah one more thing *TRACK* .  Good luck!



I second that advice   I always gain when I don't track.  Drink your water and use your points!


Lost 2.2 lbs this week!!  I was down a total of 5.4 Lbs for the 10 week challenge at work.  I didn't win any money but I won because the scale went down!!


----------



## sjms71

DisMomme said:


> I second that advice   I always gain when I don't track.  Drink your water and use your points!
> 
> 
> Lost 2.2 lbs this week!!  I was down a total of 5.4 Lbs for the 10 week challenge at work.  I didn't win any money but I won because the scale went down!!



WootWoot (insert high 5) Way to go!


----------



## dthogue

Good Morning WW Friends,

Well I had an terrible day yesterday - I was so hungry all-day - I managed to stay on track through dinner - we even ate out - I had pork, broc and carrots and a baked sweet potato and 1/2 roll at Texas Roadhouse.  Should have been enough, but when I got home the binge monster attacked.  I think I ate 1/2 box reduce fat wheat thins (these are addicting), then I had a dish of cereal, then I hit the ice cream!  Oh my - the scale shows my indulgence this morning, I am so mad at myself - I had a goal this week to be under 200 pounds by my weigh in on Saturday - don't know if I will make it or not (I know its not good to set a date for loss, but I was so excited) I have a few days left to salvage my efforts and if not this week, next week!

My home scale never matches what my meeting scale says - I keep track of my weight separately and don't even try to compare.  I do weigh each morning wearing the same thing and at the same time.  I know not to weigh at any other time of the day, it is always higher later in the day.

Back on track today - have a GREAT OP day!


----------



## ReneeDisney

dthogue said:


> Good Morning WW Friends,
> 
> Well I had an terrible day yesterday - I was so hungry all-day - I managed to stay on track through dinner - we even ate out - I had pork, broc and carrots and a baked sweet potato and 1/2 roll at Texas Roadhouse.  Should have been enough, but when I got home the binge monster attacked.  I think I ate 1/2 reduce fat wheat thins (these are addicting), then I had a dish of cereal, then hit the ice cream!  Oh my - the scale shows my indulgence this morning, I am so mad at myself - I had a goal this week to be under 200 pounds by my weigh in on Saturday - don't know if I will make it or not (I know its not good to set a date for loss, but I was so excited) I have a few days left to salvage my efforts and if not this week, next week!
> 
> My home scale never matches what my meeting scale says - I keep track of my weight separately and don't even try to compare.  I do weigh each morning wearing the same thing and at the same time.  I know not to weigh at any other time of the day, it is always higher later in the day.
> 
> Back on track today - have a GREAT OP day!



Sending you pixie dust for a wonderful day today! We all have those days, don't let them get you down- -keep moving forward and start everyday fresh! YOU CAN DO IT!!!


----------



## dthogue

DisMomme said:


> I second that advice   I always gain when I don't track.  Drink your water and use your points!
> 
> 
> Lost 2.2 lbs this week!!  I was down a total of 5.4 Lbs for the 10 week challenge at work.  I didn't win any money but I won because the scale went down!!



Congrats


----------



## dthogue

disba said:


> I just started weight watchers on Sunday. I'm hoping to lose 30 pounds. Any advice?



Here is what has helped me the most:

1.  Planning - I plan my meals for the day the night before - if I don't then I tend to stray from the plan.

2.  Like others have said - TRACK - I have a paper tracker that I use, and as I plan my meals, I write it down on the tracker - before I eat anything, I write it on my tracker

3.  Be Honest - get yourself a set of measuring cups and a good scale and weigh and measure everything - it is amazing how we can overstimate a serving size.

Hope this helps - good luck with your weight loss - I love the WW program!


----------



## sjms71

dthogue said:


> Good Morning WW Friends,
> 
> Well I had an terrible day yesterday - I was so hungry all-day - I managed to stay on track through dinner - we even ate out - I had pork, broc and carrots and a baked sweet potato and 1/2 roll at Texas Roadhouse.  Should have been enough, but when I got home the binge monster attacked.  I think I ate 1/2 box reduce fat wheat thins (these are addicting), then I had a dish of cereal, then I hit the ice cream!  Oh my - the scale shows my indulgence this morning, I am so mad at myself - I had a goal this week to be under 200 pounds by my weigh in on Saturday - don't know if I will make it or not (I know its not good to set a date for loss, but I was so excited) I have a few days left to salvage my efforts and if not this week, next week!
> 
> My home scale never matches what my meeting scale says - I keep track of my weight separately and don't even try to compare.  I do weigh each morning wearing the same thing and at the same time.  I know not to weigh at any other time of the day, it is always higher later in the day.
> 
> Back on track today - have a GREAT OP day!



 Tammy!  Well, as you have read we have been there and recently .  These things happen and I am glad you have picked yourself up.  Don't let the number on the scale today determine anything.  I am sure it's not accurate.  Keep going and all of us make short term goals for ourselves which is good as long as they are realistic.  Good luck and it probably won't end up being as bad as you think.


----------



## Fall1

Hi everyone   I just joined WW and went to my first meeting last night.  I really need to get healthy and stop being so scared of weight-related diseases that I have family history with.  

I am not helping myself by being so overweight.  I am not setting a large # goal yet, but my 1st goal is that I want to lose my 5% (and hopefully more) by my DS and DD's birthday on June 14.

I'm excited for this thread!!  Disney and WW, what can be better


----------



## sjms71

Fall1 said:


> Hi everyone   I just joined WW and went to my first meeting last night.  I really need to get healthy and stop being so scared of weight-related diseases that I have family history with.
> 
> I am not helping myself by being so overweight.  I am not setting a large # goal yet, but my 1st goal is that I want to lose my 5% (and hopefully more) by my DS and DD's birthday on June 14.
> 
> I'm excited for this thread!!  Disney and WW, what can be better



HELLO, glad you joined us. WW and this thread Rocks!!  I also have a family history of weight related illnesses, thankfully I hadn't yet had a problem with any but it worried me all the time.  Good luck, keep us posted on your progress.


----------



## sjms71

ok, so I'm probably not suppose to annouce that, but this birthday was the inspiration for my *final* WW venture.  On October 15, 2009 I walked into my local WW meeting.....again.  My goal was to lose 71 lbs by my 40th birthday.  Well, here we are today and and although I am shy of 10lbs away from my goal.  This is the best birthday present I could give myself!!! I am a broken record but thank you to everyone here for all your support and keep going everyone we can all do this!!!!  Now how to survive the day food wise .


----------



## mrsschlep

¸¸.*¨*♫♪ ░H░A░P░P░Y░ ░B░I░R░T░H░D░A░Y░ ♪**.¸¸.*¨*♫♪

Stephanie... Hope you have an amazing day!!!


----------



## girli565

That's an amazing feat!!! you should be so proud of yourself!

It's good to have goals and important reasons behind losing the weight. I knew that I didn't want to get pregnant and be at 250lbs, so i told my husband that we needed to attack our weight issues and be healthy before we decided to have children. I don't want to pass on my poor eating habits to a child and continue on this overweight rollercoaster. I want to be at under 200lbs (in the 100's) before we even try to get pregnant. And hopefully continue with a healthy lifestyle throughout the pregnancy. 

So that's my goal! And I think it's a great one!


----------



## Twingle

sjms71 said:


> ok, so I'm probably not suppose to annouce that, but this birthday was the inspiration for my *final* WW venture.  On October 15, 2009 I walked into my local WW meeting.....again.  My goal was to lose 71 lbs by my 40th birthday.  Well, here we are today and and although I am shy of 10lbs away from my goal.  This is the best birthday present I could give myself!!! I am a broken record but thank you to everyone here for all your support and keep going everyone we can all do this!!!!  Now how to survive the day food wise .



HAPPY, HAPPY, HAPPY BIRTHDAY!  You should be so proud of yourself and all of your accomplishments!  You are such an amazing support for those of us on this thread that have just started our journeys - I hope you have a fantastic day and it's very special for you!


----------



## mrsschlep

I think this is the first time i have tracked every single thing that i put in my mouth on a weekend... sometimes not too pretty... and i only have 10 weeklies left... but i did it and am proud of myself! Keeping the ball rolling this week and hoping to get back into exercising this week... i was sick last week with a sinus infection and I'm just now feeling better... ugh  karma for taking a sick day last Friday when it was 80 degrees out here in PA lol... i did run 3.5 miles on Saturday, my first outside run since the half in January... the cold air burned my nose and lungs so bad... 
I finally had a chance to go through the skinny taste website and last night for dinner made the Sicilian Rice Ball Casserole... so yummy and big portion sizes! I also made the no bake cheesecake which is petty yummy too! Tonight I think i we will try the Baked Potato Soup with some Easy Garlic Cheddar Biscuits! Have a disney day!


----------



## cepmom

sjms71 said:


> ok, so I'm probably not suppose to annouce that, but this birthday was the inspiration for my *final* WW venture.  On October 15, 2009 I walked into my local WW meeting.....again.  My goal was to lose 71 lbs by my 40th birthday.  Well, here we are today and and although I am shy of 10lbs away from my goal.  This is the best birthday present I could give myself!!! I am a broken record but thank you to everyone here for all your support and keep going everyone we can all do this!!!!  Now how to survive the day food wise .



Happy Birthday!!!!! You are an inspiration to all of us! 61 lbs is amazing!


----------



## cepmom

dthogue said:


> Good Morning WW Friends,
> 
> Well I had an terrible day yesterday - I was so hungry all-day - I managed to stay on track through dinner - we even ate out - I had pork, broc and carrots and a baked sweet potato and 1/2 roll at Texas Roadhouse.  Should have been enough, but when I got home the binge monster attacked.  I think I ate 1/2 box reduce fat wheat thins (these are addicting), then I had a dish of cereal, then I hit the ice cream!  Oh my - the scale shows my indulgence this morning, I am so mad at myself - I had a goal this week to be under 200 pounds by my weigh in on Saturday - don't know if I will make it or not (I know its not good to set a date for loss, but I was so excited) I have a few days left to salvage my efforts and if not this week, next week!
> 
> My home scale never matches what my meeting scale says - I keep track of my weight separately and don't even try to compare.  I do weigh each morning wearing the same thing and at the same time.  I know not to weigh at any other time of the day, it is always higher later in the day.
> 
> Back on track today - have a GREAT OP day!



hope today is a better day for you! Don't let yesterday's issue become today's destiny!


----------



## mekia2001

So glad this thread is here! I need some support.

I joined WW 4 weeks ago and I did so good the first 2.5 weeks, I lost 6.4 pounds. Then I stopped religiously counting and started guestimating. I haven't weighed myself because I don't want to be disappointed. Tomorrow is my birthday and I am going to have a piece of cake, so this week is a waste as well. I did do my first work out this morning with Leslie Sansone and plan to do another walk when I get off work this evening.

If I work out 2x a day and get back on plan I want to be under 200 pounds before my trip in June. So i need to lose 20 pounds(according to my last weigh in) to see a weight that starts with a 1!

It's been so long since I've taken a picture that I like. My biggest problem is what I eat. I snack a lot and chips and candy are my snacks of choice. Since joining WW I have been eating more fruits but I still fall victim to M&M's and gummi savers! I know I can do this and I will do this!


----------



## disbabyndaddy

sjms71 said:


> ok, so I'm probably not suppose to annouce that, but this birthday was the inspiration for my *final* WW venture.  On October 15, 2009 I walked into my local WW meeting.....again.  My goal was to lose 71 lbs by my 40th birthday.  Well, here we are today and and although I am shy of 10lbs away from my goal.  This is the best birthday present I could give myself!!! I am a broken record but thank you to everyone here for all your support and keep going everyone we can all do this!!!!  Now how to survive the day food wise .




HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!   AND congratulations on your fantastic weight loss!!  You're a cheerleader and inspiration on this thread -- thank you so much.  Enjoy YOUR special day!

Bobbi


----------



## cepmom

mekia2001 said:


> So glad this thread is here! I need some support.
> 
> I joined WW 4 weeks ago and I did so good the first 2.5 weeks, I lost 6.4 pounds. Then I stopped religiously counting and started guestimating. I haven't weighed myself because I don't want to be disappointed. Tomorrow is my birthday and I am going to have a piece of cake, so this week is a waste as well. I did do my first work out this morning with Leslie Sansone and plan to do another walk when I get off work this evening.
> 
> If I work out 2x a day and get back on plan I want to be under 200 pounds before my trip in June. So i need to lose 20 pounds(according to my last weigh in) to see a weight that starts with a 1!
> 
> It's been so long since I've taken a picture that I like. My biggest problem is what I eat. I snack a lot and chips and candy are my snacks of choice. Since joining WW I have been eating more fruits but I still fall victim to M&M's and gummi savers! I know I can do this and I will do this!



welcome to the thread! Weighing in when you know the number won't be what you want is very hard...I've been there myself many times and still
struggle with it sometimes, but just getting it over with is what you need to do to start over. Don't let it continue to snowball!

Enjoy your birthday and enjoy a piece of cake, but that does not mean the rest of the week is a waste! The best thing about WW is that you can enjoy things like cake and still lose weight. The key is counting points and tracking. WW is a lifestyle change and not a diet; nothing is off limits as long as you are accountable for what you are eating.

Do you go to meetings or do you do WW online?


----------



## mekia2001

cepmom said:


> welcome to the thread! Weighing in when you know the number won't be what you want is very hard...I've been there myself many times and still
> struggle with it sometimes, but just getting it over with is what you need to do to start over. Don't let it continue to snowball!
> 
> Enjoy your birthday and enjoy a piece of cake, but that does not mean the rest of the week is a waste! The best thing about WW is that you can enjoy things like cake and still lose weight. The key is counting points and tracking. WW is a lifestyle change and not a diet; nothing is off limits as long as you are accountable for what you are eating.
> 
> Do you go to meetings or do you do WW online?



I go to meetings and I use e Tools. I know that this week isn't a waste. I'm so mad that I lost focus but I know that I can start over and do better.


----------



## cepmom

mekia2001 said:


> I go to meetings and I use e Tools. I know that this week isn't a waste. I'm so mad that I lost focus but I know that I can start over and do better.



hang in thereyou can do it! What day is your meeting?


----------



## robinb

disba said:


> I just started weight watchers on Sunday. I'm hoping to lose 30 pounds. Any advice?


Welcome!  Hang out with us more .  We are a friendly bunch with a lot of knowledgeable people who can help you along the way.



Fall1 said:


> Hi everyone    I just joined WW and went to my first meeting last night.  I really  need to get healthy and stop being so scared of weight-related diseases  that I have family history with.
> 
> I am not helping myself by being so overweight.  I am not setting a  large # goal yet, but my 1st goal is that I want to lose my 5% (and  hopefully more) by my DS and DD's birthday on June 14.
> 
> I'm excited for this thread!!  Disney and WW, what can be better


Welcome to the thread and WW!  The 5% goal is a great one.  It's not too hard and not too easy.  You'll get there by June .



mekia2001 said:


> So glad this thread is here! I need some support.
> 
> I joined WW 4 weeks ago and I did so good the first 2.5 weeks, I lost  6.4 pounds. Then I stopped religiously counting and started  guestimating. I haven't weighed myself because I don't want to be  disappointed. Tomorrow is my birthday and I am going to have a piece of  cake, so this week is a waste as well. I did do my first work out this  morning with Leslie Sansone and plan to do another walk when I get off  work this evening.
> 
> If I work out 2x a day and get back on plan I want to be under 200  pounds before my trip in June. So i need to lose 20 pounds(according to  my last weigh in) to see a weight that starts with a 1!
> 
> It's been so long since I've taken a picture that I like. My biggest  problem is what I eat. I snack a lot and chips and candy are my snacks  of choice. Since joining WW I have been eating more fruits but I still  fall victim to M&M's and gummi savers! I know I can do this and I  will do this!


Welcome to the thread!  First of all, Celebrate your birthday!  Go ahead and have your cake and eat it too BUT don't let that little piece of cake ruin the whole week for you.  We ALL mess up.  We all eat stuff we "shouldn't" ... even through nothing, including cake, is off-limits on WW.  What you do after you mess up makes the difference between staying where you are and Onederland.  You need to give yourself a break, accept that you messed up and MOVE ON.  Don't get all caught up with the guilt because that will just bring you down and you'll eat more or make bad choices because you think the "week is a waste".  

Congratulations on giving up chips and (most of) the candy.  You *can* work the candy into your day if that's what you like.  Figure out how many candies are in 1-3 points (or however many points you want to give up for it) and put them pre-measured in a snack-sized bag.  When you want candy, grab a bag and COUNT IT.  



DisMomme said:


> Lost 2.2 lbs this week!!  I was down a total of 5.4 Lbs for the 10 week challenge at work.  I didn't win any money but I won because the scale went down!!


Whoo hoo!



dthogue said:


> Good Morning WW Friends,
> 
> Well I had an terrible day yesterday - I was so hungry all-day - I managed to stay on track through dinner - we even ate out - I had pork, broc and carrots and a baked sweet potato and 1/2 roll at Texas Roadhouse.  Should have been enough, but when I got home the binge monster attacked.  I think I ate 1/2 box reduce fat wheat thins (these are addicting), then I had a dish of cereal, then I hit the ice cream!  Oh my - the scale shows my indulgence this morning, I am so mad at myself - I had a goal this week to be under 200 pounds by my weigh in on Saturday - don't know if I will make it or not (I know its not good to set a date for loss, but I was so excited) I have a few days left to salvage my efforts and if not this week, next week!
> 
> My home scale never matches what my meeting scale says - I keep track of my weight separately and don't even try to compare.  I do weigh each morning wearing the same thing and at the same time.  I know not to weigh at any other time of the day, it is always higher later in the day.
> 
> Back on track today - have a GREAT OP day!


Saturday is a long way away.  Here's some pixie dust ... you'll get to Onederland this week!




sjms71 said:


> ok, so I'm probably not suppose to annouce that, but this birthday was the inspiration for my *final* WW venture.  On October 15, 2009 I walked into my local WW meeting.....again.  My goal was to lose 71 lbs by my 40th birthday.  Well, here we are today and and although I am shy of 10lbs away from my goal.  This is the best birthday present I could give myself!!! I am a broken record but thank you to everyone here for all your support and keep going everyone we can all do this!!!!  Now how to survive the day food wise .



Happy birthday!!!


----------



## dthogue

sjms71 said:


> ok, so I'm probably not suppose to annouce that, but this birthday was the inspiration for my *final* WW venture.  On October 15, 2009 I walked into my local WW meeting.....again.  My goal was to lose 71 lbs by my 40th birthday.  Well, here we are today and and although I am shy of 10lbs away from my goal.  This is the best birthday present I could give myself!!! I am a broken record but thank you to everyone here for all your support and keep going everyone we can all do this!!!!  Now how to survive the day food wise .




 it's your day to celebrate - take it one meal at a time

  congrats on making the decision to be healthy for yourself and your family - you should be proud of your accomplisments - you are an amazing person!


----------



## dthogue

Thanks everyone for the support - today is going to be better than yesterday!

I wanted to share a a non-scale victory for my family - we stopped at McDonald's on Friday night for dinner - I had a coupon for a buy one get one free salad - I was going to take the 2nd one home for the weekend, but my 12 yo DD asked if she could the other grilled chicken salad  She is a pencil of thing and can eat anything she wants, but I was so proud of her making that decision - so while my DH ate his Big Mac (570 calories) we had salads and apple dippers!


----------



## Sandi

Lots of posts since I last took a look.  We have a great group and are growing with wonderful new additions.  Welcome to all the newbies.

Happy Birthday Stephanie!  

Looks like several of us are struggling with working the plan over the last couple of weeks.  I'm in with that bunch.  While I don't leave for vacation until Friday, my WW tracking gene is saying it's time and is leading me astray!

Anyway, we all learn from our "bad" days.  If all we ever had were perfect days, we wouldn't know what to do when we were faced with a challenge.  I had a gain last week and I may have a gain tomorrow, but I'm going to go face the scales and participate in class.  In the old days, I think I might have quit after two "bad" weeks.  Then where would I be?  Let's keep up the good fight -- it's certainly worth winning.


----------



## Sandi

dthogue said:


> Thanks everyone for the support - today is going to be better than yesterday!
> 
> I wanted to share a a non-scale victory for my family - we stopped at McDonald's on Friday night for dinner - I had a coupon for a buy one get one free salad - I was going to take the 2nd one home for the weekend, but my 12 yo DD asked if she could the other grilled chicken salad  She is a pencil of thing and can eat anything she wants, but I was so proud of her making that decision - so while my DH ate his Big Mac (570 calories) we had salads and apple dippers!



Congratulations on that NSV!  Looks like your DD is seeing you as a role model for good choices.


----------



## NC State

Happy Birthday Stephanie!  I'm so glad I found you and this thread.


----------



## sjms71

sandi said:


> anyway, we all learn from our "bad" days.  If all we ever had were perfect days, we wouldn't know what to do when we were faced with a challenge.  I had a gain last week and i may have a gain tomorrow, but i'm going to go face the scales and participate in class.  In the old days, i think i might have quit after two "bad" weeks.  Then where would i be?  Let's keep up the good fight -- it's certainly worth winning.



*amen!*


----------



## M.A.D.aboutDisney

Wow! I have about 6 pages of reading to catch up from when I last left off on this thread!  Everyone is super supportive...it's so nice to have that extra support.  This week has not be that good for me.  I've lost track of my tracking.  I'm still tracking each day but I've missed some points over the weekend.  It's too hard to recreate the days now too.  Hopefully the scale will still show a loss on Thursday even if it's little.  Keep your fingers crossed!

Good job on everyone's celebrations!  Don't forget to count your BLTs (Bites, tastes & licks).


----------



## girli565

I weigh in today at 7pm. I'm nervous bc this week was really difficult to stay on track. I wrote everything down but yesterday we went to the local fair. I ate a corndog and a meat skewer (a pincho  ). So I wasn't horrible. I counted the points as best I could for what I ate. 

I'm hoping I lost but I'd even be happy if I didn't gain.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

M.A.D.aboutDisney said:


> Wow! I have about 6 pages of reading to catch up from when I last left off on this thread!



I know!!  It doesn't take long to get behind on this hoppin' thread, does it?!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

sjms71 said:


> ok, so I'm probably not suppose to annouce that, but this birthday was the inspiration for my *final* WW venture.  On October 15, 2009 I walked into my local WW meeting.....again.  My goal was to lose 71 lbs by my 40th birthday.  Well, here we are today and and although I am shy of 10lbs away from my goal.  This is the best birthday present I could give myself!!! I am a broken record but thank you to everyone here for all your support and keep going everyone we can all do this!!!!  Now how to survive the day food wise .




HAPPY BIRTHDAY STEPHANIE!!!  

You've done such an incredible job of losing weight and I know you're happy with your loss so far!  I know it would have been great to be enjoying the success of having met your goal today but being 10lbs off is not bad considering that you've already lost over 60!  We're all happy for you and also proud to of you!

I can't remember who posted this earlier but I think we're all happy you found this thread!  

Hope you have a really great day.  



mekia2001 said:


> So glad this thread is here! I need some support.
> 
> I joined WW 4 weeks ago and I did so good the first 2.5 weeks, I lost 6.4 pounds. Then I stopped religiously counting and started guestimating. I haven't weighed myself because I don't want to be disappointed. Tomorrow is my birthday and I am going to have a piece of cake, so this week is a waste as well. I did do my first work out this morning with Leslie Sansone and plan to do another walk when I get off work this evening.
> 
> If I work out 2x a day and get back on plan I want to be under 200 pounds before my trip in June. So i need to lose 20 pounds(according to my last weigh in) to see a weight that starts with a 1!
> 
> It's been so long since I've taken a picture that I like. My biggest problem is what I eat. I snack a lot and chips and candy are my snacks of choice. Since joining WW I have been eating more fruits but I still fall victim to M&M's and gummi savers! I know I can do this and I will do this!



Welcome and happy birthday to you, too!  Have your cake but please don't consider this a wasted week -- maybe consider it a learning experience.  

My birthday is next Wednesday and here's what I'm going to do.  I've already written down what I'm going to eat.  Breakfast will be 5pts and Lunch will be 3pts.  I'll stick some fruit and veggies in there as well but I wanted to keep it lighter so that for supper I could indulge.  Now, it just so happens that Wednesday is my weigh-in day so I will have all of my 49 weekly points available but I also need to be realistic about having some for the remainder of the week -- I can't live without every one of my weekly points.   

I've decided to order pizza for supper.  I've set aside 20pts for pizza and salad which puts me at 30 points -- so I'm into my weeklies for 1 pt here.  I've wanted to try red velvet cake for some time now so I'm making one with cream cheese frosting and hoping that 15pts will get me a decent slice .  (If not, I will have to use up more weeklies but at least they will be available.)  So, I'm not depriving myself, I'm having what I want and I'm planning for it.  And, hopefully, it will still be a good week at the scale.


----------



## sjms71

THANK YOU EVERYONE!!!!!!!!

You all are just the very best


----------



## disba

sjms71 said:


> My best advise would be *TRACK, TRACK TRACK* oh yeah one more thing *TRACK* .  Good luck!



Thanks, I Will!


----------



## DisMomme

sjms71 said:


> ok, so I'm probably not suppose to annouce that, but this birthday was the inspiration for my *final* WW venture.  On October 15, 2009 I walked into my local WW meeting.....again.  My goal was to lose 71 lbs by my 40th birthday.  Well, here we are today and and although I am shy of 10lbs away from my goal.  This is the best birthday present I could give myself!!! I am a broken record but thank you to everyone here for all your support and keep going everyone we can all do this!!!!  Now how to survive the day food wise .


----------



## mackeysmom

You may recall that two weeks ago, I had set two small goals  I had just 4 weeks left until I fill my current weigh-in booklet and get a new one. My goal was to hit 20 pounds (need 1.2 more) and hit my 10% (need 3.2 more) before my booklet runs out. 

So, last week I had stayed the same and was a little disappointed.  This week I made sure to track every bite that went in my mouth - stayed within my points limit and used just less than half of my weekly points.   I was sure that I would see a nice number on the scale this week.  (Was even secretly thinking that I might meet BOTH goals today ). 

Imagine my shock when I weighed-in this morning and was told I GAINED 4.2 POUNDS.   

I have no words  

Logically, I know that I didnt gain 4.2 pounds of fat.  Logically, I know that it is just my body playing tricks on me.  Logically, I know that female issues might play a part in it.  Logically, I know that at some point  the scale will catch up. 

However, that doesnt take away the disappointment I felt after my weigh-in.   But, I will not let it dictate my week.  I will continue to stay on program so logically I cant blame my actions for the results on the scale.

- Laura


----------



## mrzrich

Happy Birthday Stephanie!   My 40th is next February.  My goal is the Princess Half Marathon for the weekend of my birthday.


----------



## sjms71

mackeysmom said:


> You may recall that two weeks ago, I had set two small goals  I had just 4 weeks left until I fill my current weigh-in booklet and get a new one. My goal was to hit 20 pounds (need 1.2 more) and hit my 10% (need 3.2 more) before my booklet runs out.
> 
> So, last week I had stayed the same and was a little disappointed.  This week I made sure to track every bite that went in my mouth - stayed within my points limit and used just less than half of my weekly points.   I was sure that I would see a nice number on the scale this week.  (Was even secretly thinking that I might meet BOTH goals today ).
> 
> Imagine my shock when I weighed-in this morning and was told I GAINED 4.2 POUNDS.
> 
> I have no words
> 
> Logically, I know that I didnt gain 4.2 pounds of fat.  Logically, I know that it is just my body playing tricks on me.  Logically, I know that female issues might play a part in it.  Logically, I know that at some point  the scale will catch up.
> 
> However, that doesnt take away the disappointment I felt after my weigh-in.   But, I will not let it dictate my week.  I will continue to stay on program so logically I cant blame my actions for the results on the scale.
> 
> - Laura



Laura, I am sorry, don't give up .  I swear the scale just plan out Lies sometimes.  Don't beat yourself up over it.  If you are staying true to the program then just keep going it will come off.  



mrzrich said:


> Happy Birthday Stephanie!   My 40th is next February.  My goal is the Princess Half Marathon for the weekend of my birthday.



Thanks for the birthday wishes.  A Half Marathon is a great goal.  Keep up the good work, your ticker is catching up with mine .


----------



## sjms71

I had a awesome day today.  My family was just so wonderful.  My husband and kids know how stressed I get about going out to eat but, they really were looking forward to taking me out today that I just zipped my lip and let them do something nice for me.  I ordered my food and ate slowly.  Then boxes the rest up to take home.  They had a german chocolate cake for me at home and I had a sliver.  Still working on figuring out my points for tonight but, I had a great day and whatever weigh in is on Thursday well, I will take it and move on from there.  I know a lot of us are struggling lately so hope everyone had a good day!!!  Thank you once again everyone for all your kind wishes .


----------



## wvdisneyfamily

Gained .2 pounds this week. Sigh. Bad week.


----------



## robinb

wvdisneyfamily said:


> Gained .2 pounds this week. Sigh. Bad week.


 Bummer.  Next week will be better.


----------



## Fall1

Day 1 is done and it's seriously the first day I haven't cheated badly eating all sugary foods in months.  It felt good to do that for a day, now to repeat, repeat, repeat!


----------



## NC State

Wow, Stephanie you were a good girl...or should I say...."Wonder Woman" because you are so strong!  Keep it up! I know you can do it and it helps to know that someone like me find it hard around cakes and eating out.


----------



## mrsschlep

mackeysmom said:


> You may recall that two weeks ago, I had set two small goals  I had just 4 weeks left until I fill my current weigh-in booklet and get a new one. My goal was to hit 20 pounds (need 1.2 more) and hit my 10% (need 3.2 more) before my booklet runs out.
> 
> So, last week I had stayed the same and was a little disappointed.  This week I made sure to track every bite that went in my mouth - stayed within my points limit and used just less than half of my weekly points.   I was sure that I would see a nice number on the scale this week.  (Was even secretly thinking that I might meet BOTH goals today ).
> 
> Imagine my shock when I weighed-in this morning and was told I GAINED 4.2 POUNDS.
> 
> I have no words
> 
> Logically, I know that I didnt gain 4.2 pounds of fat.  Logically, I know that it is just my body playing tricks on me.  Logically, I know that female issues might play a part in it.  Logically, I know that at some point  the scale will catch up.
> 
> However, that doesnt take away the disappointment I felt after my weigh-in.   But, I will not let it dictate my week.  I will continue to stay on program so logically I cant blame my actions for the results on the scale.
> 
> - Laura



 so sorry Laura... this week will be better


----------



## M.A.D.aboutDisney

mackeysmom said:


> Imagine my shock when I weighed-in this morning and was told I GAINED 4.2 POUNDS.
> 
> But, I will not let it dictate my week.  I will continue to stay on program so logically I cant blame my actions for the results on the scale.



Oh no!   That is such a disappointment I'm sure!  

So happy to see that you are staying on plan though and not letting it set you back!  Keep up the great work and hopefully your next weigh in will show BIG losses!  I know on the weeks that I was not down, the next weigh in was like making up for it especially after the female issues!  Keep up the awesome job and reach those goals!!


----------



## ReneeDisney

Weighed in this moring and I'm down .5!
Not that bad but I wish it could of been more. I'm looking ahead to next week with renewed confidence!!!


----------



## sjms71

Fall1 said:


> Day 1 is done and it's seriously the first day I haven't cheated badly eating all sugary foods in months.  It felt good to do that for a day, now to repeat, repeat, repeat!



 Awesome!!!  Keep going it will get better the longer you do it.


----------



## sjms71

ReneeDisney said:


> Weighed in this moring and I'm down .5!
> Not that bad but I wish it could of been more. I'm looking ahead to next week with renewed confidence!!!



Good Job .  I am glad you are excited about diving into your next week.


----------



## mrsschlep

So I made the Baked Potato soup from skinny taste last night... it was just eh... most likely won't make it again. In fact my husband asked me to never make it again! but my kids liked it haha... 
I also made Easy Garlic Cheddar Biscuits... they were so easy to make and really yummy! Tonight i am making Crock Pot Chicken Taco Chili... sounds promising! 

One of my daycare families brought in donuts this morning... which wouldn't be a problem if they were the usual mini powdered ones... but they are my favorite... glazed with icing and rainbow sprinkles... the big ones... ugh it's going to be very tempting to taste while i hand them out at 3pm for snack... my worst food time ever... here's hoping my will power is strong enough today and my gum holds me over! Maybe I will wear latex gloves when touching them... there's no way i would put a glove in my mouth hahaha  

 here's to a donut free day!


----------



## dthogue

Good Morning Friends,

Yesterday was a good day for me - stayed op all day - was snacky last night at bedtime, but instead of eating, I went to bed!!

This thread is moving so fast, I can't keep up - so I'm going to send my thoughts to everyone...

 to those who are struggling - remember one meal at a time, one day at a time - this is a lifestlye change we are making - we can do this, we will do this. 

 congrats to our losers - keep up the good work - I celebrate your successes with you - remember to think of it as "getting rid" of the weight, because something you lose can be found again

I hope everyone has a good day!


----------



## ReneeDisney

dthogue said:


> - remember one meal at a time, one day at a time - this is a lifestlye change we are making - we can do this, we will do this.
> 
> - remember to think of it as "getting rid" of the weight, because something you lose can be found again!



LOVE THIS!!!! I'm saving these saying to my iPhone and reading them everyday!!!!!


----------



## dthogue

mrsschlep said:


> here's to a donut free day!




CHEW THE GUM, CHEW THE GUM, CHEW THE GUM  - you can do this.  Make a sign that says "Don't give up what you want the most for what you want at the moment"  and put it on the donuts!!


----------



## girli565

mrsschlep said:


> So I made the Baked Potato soup from skinny taste last night... it was just eh... most likely won't make it again. In fact my husband asked me to never make it again! but my kids liked it haha...
> I also made Easy Garlic Cheddar Biscuits... they were so easy to make and really yummy! Tonight i am making Crock Pot Chicken Taco Chili... sounds promising!


Someone at my meeting last night mentioned the skinny taste website. I'm going to try a recipe tomorrow. Any reccommendations?


----------



## girli565

Ok, so my WI was awful. I gained 2lbs  But i'm not going to let it affect me, I am going to track everything I put in my mouth and get back on track!!

And worst of all is that my husband ate everything I did and he lost 2.5lbs. I'm disappointed in myself. I shouldn't be sad that he lost weight, i should be happy for him.


----------



## sjms71

mrsschlep said:


> So I made the Baked Potato soup from skinny taste last night... it was just eh... most likely won't make it again. In fact my husband asked me to never make it again! but my kids liked it haha...
> I also made Easy Garlic Cheddar Biscuits... they were so easy to make and really yummy! Tonight i am making Crock Pot Chicken Taco Chili... sounds promising!
> 
> One of my daycare families brought in donuts this morning... which wouldn't be a problem if they were the usual mini powdered ones... but they are my favorite... glazed with icing and rainbow sprinkles... the big ones... ugh it's going to be very tempting to taste while i hand them out at 3pm for snack... my worst food time ever... here's hoping my will power is strong enough today and my gum holds me over! Maybe I will wear latex gloves when touching them... there's no way i would put a glove in my mouth hahaha
> 
> here's to a donut free day!



Maybe try and look up the points to the donut.  Sometimes when I see something I want to eat and I'm not sure what the points are.  When I see the number I am like , no thank you I'll pass.  Good luck, and BACK AWAY FROM THE DONUTS!!!



girli565 said:


> Ok, so my WI was awful. I gained 2lbs  But i'm not going to let it affect me, I am going to track everything I put in my mouth and get back on track!!
> 
> And worst of all is that my husband ate everything I did and he lost 2.5lbs. I'm disappointed in myself. I shouldn't be sad that he lost weight, i should be happy for him.




First of all sorry it didn't go well for you this week .  Hang in there we are all different and don't lose or gain the same.  Don't be discouraged let this give you more fire to go forward.


----------



## Sandi

mackeysmom said:


> You may recall that two weeks ago, I had set two small goals – I had just 4 weeks left until I fill my current weigh-in booklet and get a new one. My goal was to hit 20 pounds (need 1.2 more) and hit my 10% (need 3.2 more) before my booklet runs out.
> 
> So, last week I had stayed the same and was a little disappointed.  This week I made sure to track every bite that went in my mouth - stayed within my points limit and used just less than half of my weekly points.   I was sure that I would see a nice number on the scale this week.  (Was even secretly thinking that I might meet BOTH goals today ).
> 
> Imagine my shock when I weighed-in this morning and was told I GAINED 4.2 POUNDS.
> 
> I have no words …
> 
> Logically, I know that I didn’t gain 4.2 pounds of fat.  Logically, I know that it is just my body playing tricks on me.  Logically, I know that “female issues” might play a part in it.  Logically, I know that at some point – the scale will catch up.
> 
> However, that doesn’t take away the disappointment I felt after my weigh-in.   But, I will not let it dictate my week.  I will continue to stay on program so “logically” I can’t blame my actions for the results on the scale.
> 
> - Laura



Laura, your attitude is admirable.  What a fighter!  I have had weeks like that, too.  So know that you are not alone.  The scale is sometimes just evil.  It's a long road we're on and you're in a much better place than when you started, right?  Sure don't want to go back to the beginning.  Here's to a great week for you.





girli565 said:


> Ok, so my WI was awful. I gained 2lbs  But i'm not going to let it affect me, I am going to track everything I put in my mouth and get back on track!!
> 
> And worst of all is that my husband ate everything I did and he lost 2.5lbs. I'm disappointed in myself. I shouldn't be sad that he lost weight, i should be happy for him.



Don't compare yourself to a man.  For losing weight, it just won't work.  Sounds like you were a little off during the last week since you're saying you'll get back on track now.  If you really work the plan, you'll eventually see the results -- both on the scale and off the scale.  Good luck going forward!


----------



## cepmom

my "picking" this week has gotten out of control. I've been stalking the scale all week and it's not looking good for tomorrow I think I'm going to try Simply Filling and see how it goes.  I've never done Simply Filling before; I have done weeks where I do try to stick to power foods and stay away from processed foods as much as possible, but lately it seems that I am choosing more processed, non-power foods than I am power foods. I think I need to "detox" myself off the processed crap and see if I can gain control again!Anyone else do Simply Filling?


----------



## Sandi

Okay, my WI wasn't good either.  I had a 0.6 pound gain.  It could have been worse and it's totally explainable.  (Confession:  I skipped Zumba last night and we went out for ice cream instead.  Isn't that awful!)

I'm on track today and feel good about the next couple of days.  Then, I'm off to WDW.  Not sure how that will go.


----------



## Twingle

to those of you that had gains this week.  I know it's hard, but remember, it's all part of the journey.  Baby steps, baby steps!  Make sure you're taking your measurements - one week I gained, but had lost inches from my waist, hips, and thighs.  If I hadn't been taking my measurements as well, I would've had a much harder time mentally with the number on the scale.

I haven't been on the boards much or to WI in two weeks - one of my daughers had an accident in our home, she fell down a flight of stairs.  She's fine, but actually bruised the bone marrow in her right hip and femur, knocked out a baby tooth and had to get stitches - so needless to say, tracking, exercising, and following program pretty much flew out the window.  According to my scale at home, I'm down 3, but we'll see on Friday.  I'm only 2 away from my 10% goal, and I want to achieve that by Easter, so here's to hoping.

Since I haven't been to meetings, does anyone here know anything about the 2011 Weight Watchers Walk It Challenge?  I'm trying to find out what it is.


----------



## sjms71

cepmom said:


> my "picking" this week has gotten out of control. I've been stalking the scale all week and it's not looking good for tomorrow I think I'm going to try Simply Filling and see how it goes.  I've never done Simply Filling before; I have done weeks where I do try to stick to power foods and stay away from processed foods as much as possible, but lately it seems that I am choosing more processed, non-power foods than I am power foods. I think I need to "detox" myself off the processed crap and see if I can gain control again!Anyone else do Simply Filling?





Sandi said:


> Okay, my WI wasn't good either.  I had a 0.6 pound gain.  It could have been worse and it's totally explainable.  (Confession:  I skipped Zumba last night and we went out for ice cream instead.  Isn't that awful!)
> 
> I'm on track today and feel good about the next couple of days.  Then, I'm off to WDW.  Not sure how that will go.



ok girls, we have to get it together (me included ).  You can't change what you've already done but the fact that you both are the little engines that could is a victory.  You haven't cheated on a "diet" you just may have not made the best decision for your lifestyle change.  I know you can do this, we *ALL*can.  It's not easy cause if it were we would all be a size 2.  Sandi I know Disney will be a challenge but, do the best you can.  I think I did better this trip because instead of thinking of it as all the foods I am forbidden to have.  I just thought of it as........a vacation.  Stay strong girls!


----------



## robinb

{{Hugs}} to all the people who had a minor setback this week.  Hang in there and you'll be fine!


----------



## M.A.D.aboutDisney

girli565 said:


> Ok, so my WI was awful. I gained 2lbs  But i'm not going to let it affect me, I am going to track everything I put in my mouth and get back on track!!



Tracking is key!  Great attitude, You will succeed!  



Sandi said:


> Okay, my WI wasn't good either.  I had a 0.6 pound gain.  It could have been worse and it's totally explainable.  (Confession:  I skipped Zumba last night and we went out for ice cream instead.  Isn't that awful!)



HaHa LOVE IT!!  This is the beauty of WW...yes you can have your ice cream and eat it too.  Every once in a while, you have to allow yourself these moments even if it does mean a gain!  If not, it will just set you up for failure.  It's a life style change, yes, but life is short too and we need these special moments.  Pick back up on your tracking...it's a new week and you can do it!


----------



## DVCBELLE

I made a yummy recipe last night to share with you all...even the kids loved it. 

Smothered Steak and Onions

16 ounces ground 90% lean turkey or beef (I used 1.25 lbs turkey)
1/4 teaspoon black pepper 
1 3/4 cups (one 14 1/2 ounce can) beef broth -- divided, see recipe 
6 tablespoons (1 1/2 ounce) dried fine bread crumbs
2 cups sliced onion 
3 tablespoons all-purpose flour 

In a large bowl, combine meat, black pepper, 1/4 cup beef broth, and bread crumbs. 
Mix well with hands to combine. 
Using a 1//3 cup measure as a guide, form 6 patties. Place patties in a large skillet sprayed with butter-flavored cooking spray and brown on both sides. 
Layer onions evenly over browned patties. In a covered jar, combine remaining 1 1/2 cups beef broth and flour. Shake well to combine. Pour broth mixture evenly over onion. Lower heat. Cover and simmer 20 to 25 minutes. For each serving, place 1 patty on plate and evenly spoon onion sauce over top


Using the recipe above with Jennie-O 93/7 turkey - I made 5 patties and it came to 6 points each.  DH put his over rice but that didn't sound good to me so I just had veggies


----------



## sjms71

robinb said:


> {{Hugs}} to all the people who had a minor setback this week.  Hang in there and you'll be fine!




I can't for the life of me get a photo for my avitar.  I am not a techno genius however, I do ok.  I load to photobucket and try and crop or resize and it always says file to large?  I've seen the tutorial on here too.  If it's not to complicated to explain how to get it resized to be the right storage size and not be microscopic I would so appreciated it.   Or anyone else who knows what they are doing.  thx


----------



## DVCBELLE

I am sorry to everyone having setbacks...the nice thing about this thread is you can confess and then get back on track.  I thought of this thread during the buddy meeting!  

On the donut:

Doughnut, cake-type, with icing is 7 points...so if you gave into temptation - you could recover from it - but if you haven't had it yet - try to think of what you could have instead that would be more filling


----------



## sjms71

M.A.D.aboutDisney said:


> HaHa LOVE IT!!  This is the beauty of WW...yes you can have your ice cream and eat it too.  Every once in a while, you have to allow yourself these moments even if it does mean a gain!  If not, it will just set you up for failure.  It's a life style change, yes, but life is short too and we need these special moments.  Pick back up on your tracking...it's a new week and you can do it!



 Well said!


----------



## cepmom

sjms71 said:


> ok girls, we have to get it together (me included ).  You can't change what you've already done but the fact that you both are the little engines that could is a victory.  You haven't cheated on a "diet" you just may have not made the best decision for your lifestyle change.  I know you can do this, we *ALL*can.  It's not easy cause if it were we would all be a size 2.  Sandi I know Disney will be a challenge but, do the best you can.  I think I did better this trip because instead of thinking of it as all the foods I am forbidden to have.  I just thought of it as........a vacation.  Stay strong girls!


----------



## Worfiedoodles

I've been hesitant to post here -- I skipped my weigh in Saturday and I feel ashamed. I feel terribly guilty. I knew I had a gain, and dh really needed me to not go in order for us to get things done. I was totally off the rails last week. I didn't work out, I ate whatever, and I felt like a slug. Read some good books, but still...I was like a train wreck -- I knew what I was doing, but I just couldn't seem to refocus. 

Anyway, I was contemplating whether to just stop going altogether, and realized that going to the meetings is what keeps me accountable. I need to go. I'm back to running, I'm counting my points, and as long as I keep doing what I should, the results will come. Not as fast as I may like, but I will make progress. 

I also didn't make it on yesterday to wish *Stephanie* a  , so I apologize for that, too! 

Maria


----------



## cepmom

Worfiedoodles said:


> I've been hesitant to post here -- I skipped my weigh in Saturday and I feel ashamed. I feel terribly guilty. I knew I had a gain, and dh really needed me to not go in order for us to get things done. I was totally off the rails last week. I didn't work out, I ate whatever, and I felt like a slug. Read some good books, but still...I was like a train wreck -- I knew what I was doing, but I just couldn't seem to refocus.
> 
> Anyway, I was contemplating whether to just stop going altogether, and realized that going to the meetings is what keeps me accountable. I need to go. I'm back to running, I'm counting my points, and as long as I keep doing what I should, the results will come. Not as fast as I may like, but I will make progress.
> 
> I also didn't make it on yesterday to wish *Stephanie* a  , so I apologize for that, too!
> 
> Maria


 hang in there Maria...we have *all *been there before. I'm glad you realized what you need before you made the choice to quit! Don't let last week's setback throw you off the train...it is what it is and you are in a new place this week, ready to keep going towards your goal.


----------



## robinb

sjms71 said:


> I can't for the life of me get a photo for my avitar.  I am not a techno genius however, I do ok.  I load to photobucket and try and crop or resize and it always says file to large?  I've seen the tutorial on here too.  If it's not to complicated to explain how to get it resized to be the right storage size and not be microscopic I would so appreciated it.   Or anyone else who knows what they are doing.  thx


According to the section in your UserCP where you add the avatar"

"Note: The maximum size of your custom image is 100 by 100 pixels or 3.9 KB (whichever is smaller)"

So, if it's bigger than 100x100 OR if it's bigger than 3.9 KB it's too big.  You can make the picture 100x100 on Photobucket, but I don't think you can reduce the size of the file.  Let me see if I can dig up an easy and free way to do it.  I use Adobe but that costs money.

ETA: Try this one: http://www.imageoptimizer.net/Pages/Home.aspx


----------



## Sandi

Twingle said:


> to those of you that had gains this week.  I know it's hard, but remember, it's all part of the journey.  Baby steps, baby steps!  Make sure you're taking your measurements - one week I gained, but had lost inches from my waist, hips, and thighs.  If I hadn't been taking my measurements as well, I would've had a much harder time mentally with the number on the scale.
> 
> I haven't been on the boards much or to WI in two weeks - one of my daughers had an accident in our home, she fell down a flight of stairs.  She's fine, but actually bruised the bone marrow in her right hip and femur, knocked out a baby tooth and had to get stitches - so needless to say, tracking, exercising, and following program pretty much flew out the window.  According to my scale at home, I'm down 3, but we'll see on Friday.  I'm only 2 away from my 10% goal, and I want to achieve that by Easter, so here's to hoping.
> 
> Since I haven't been to meetings, does anyone here know anything about the 2011 Weight Watchers Walk It Challenge?  I'm trying to find out what it is.



First, hugs to your DD.  Hope she is feeling better.  That fall must have been terribly scary for all of you.

Second, my Leader said today that the Walk It Challenge starts next week.  She was really geeked about the package of "cool stuff" WW put together -- a visor, backpack, insulated water bottle, etc. -- and I think she said it was about $20.  She also mentioned that it was gender neutral -- we have several men in my group.  So, go to your meeting next week and you'll get all the info.  I'm missing next week's meeting because I'm visiting Mickey Mouse, but I can't wait to see the stuff the following week.  



cepmom said:


> hang in there Maria...we have *all *been there before. I'm glad you realized what you need before you made the choice to quit! Don't let last week's setback throw you off the train...it is what it is and you are in a new place this week, ready to keep going towards your goal.



Yes, Maria, don't let this setback get you completely off your plan and goal.  Don't quit.  Quitters never win and winners never quit.


----------



## sjms71

Worfiedoodles said:


> I've been hesitant to post here -- I skipped my weigh in Saturday and I feel ashamed. I feel terribly guilty. I knew I had a gain, and dh really needed me to not go in order for us to get things done. I was totally off the rails last week. I didn't work out, I ate whatever, and I felt like a slug. Read some good books, but still...I was like a train wreck -- I knew what I was doing, but I just couldn't seem to refocus.
> 
> Anyway, I was contemplating whether to just stop going altogether, and realized that going to the meetings is what keeps me accountable. I need to go. I'm back to running, I'm counting my points, and as long as I keep doing what I should, the results will come. Not as fast as I may like, but I will make progress.
> 
> I also didn't make it on yesterday to wish *Stephanie* a  , so I apologize for that, too!
> 
> Maria



Maria please don't ever feel ashamed or hesitant to come on here and tell us what's going on bad or good.  We ALL have been there and know better than anyone else what you are going through.    Thanks for the bday wishes too. 



robinb said:


> According to the section in your UserCP where you add the avatar"
> 
> "Note: The maximum size of your custom image is 100 by 100 pixels or 3.9 KB (whichever is smaller)"
> 
> So, if it's bigger than 100x100 OR if it's bigger than 3.9 KB it's too big.  You can make the picture 100x100 on Photobucket, but I don't think you can reduce the size of the file.  Let me see if I can dig up an easy and free way to do it.  I use Adobe but that costs money.
> 
> ETA: Try this one: http://www.imageoptimizer.net/Pages/Home.aspx



Thanks Robin I will look at the link, that is what I need to do reduce the file size not the picture size. Believe it or not I have Adobe maybe my DD can help me if I can't figure it out.  I know sad my kids can figure all this stuff out and mom can't .


----------



## sjms71

Twingle said:


> to those of you that had gains this week.  I know it's hard, but remember, it's all part of the journey.  Baby steps, baby steps!  Make sure you're taking your measurements - one week I gained, but had lost inches from my waist, hips, and thighs.  If I hadn't been taking my measurements as well, I would've had a much harder time mentally with the number on the scale.
> 
> I haven't been on the boards much or to WI in two weeks - one of my daughers had an accident in our home, she fell down a flight of stairs.  She's fine, but actually bruised the bone marrow in her right hip and femur, knocked out a baby tooth and had to get stitches - so needless to say, tracking, exercising, and following program pretty much flew out the window.  According to my scale at home, I'm down 3, but we'll see on Friday.  I'm only 2 away from my 10% goal, and I want to achieve that by Easter, so here's to hoping.
> 
> Since I haven't been to meetings, does anyone here know anything about the 2011 Weight Watchers Walk It Challenge?  I'm trying to find out what it is.



OMG, glad to hear your DD is going to be ok but how stressful that must have been.  My DD knocked out her front tooth when she was 2 and has had stiches and staples (really I am not a bad mom).  Good to hear you have been measuring so you have seen a victory there.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

Sorry for all the gains this week.  I was having second thoughts about posting that I actually lost -- 0.9!  I was getting so discouraged that I was considering going back to the old Points plan for a week so I'm very happy that I'm down.


----------



## sjms71

CdnBuzzFan said:


> Sorry for all the gains this week.  I was having second thoughts about posting that I actually lost -- 0.9!  I was getting so discouraged that I was considering going back to the old Points plan for a week so I'm very happy that I'm down.



We are all happy for you  Liking that .9 too, wish we would get new scales.


----------



## Tiger Lily 03

Helloooo everybody. 

Just thought I'd pop in here to let you know the thread is reaching its maximum. We will be closing it when it reaches 251 pages. You've got a bit of time. I thought I'd let you know so you can start a new one and perhaps link this old one to your new thread for historical purposes if you wish.


----------



## sjms71

Tiger Lily 03 said:


> Helloooo everybody.
> 
> Just thought I'd pop in here to let you know the thread is reaching its maximum. We will be closing it when it reaches 251 pages. You've got a bit of time. I thought I'd let you know so you can start a new one and perhaps link this old one to your new thread for historical purposes if you wish.



Thank you!!  Well, since Robin started this thread it's only fair she get to be the first poster on Weight Watchers Chat part deux .


----------



## mrzrich

Home from WI.  Down 1.6 tonight!  I missed my 60 lb mark by 0.2, but thats ok.  Next week is my 1 year anniversary, so it will be more meaningful when I get it there.  Ignore the tracker below, it rounds up.


----------



## DVCBELLE

mrzrich said:


> Home from WI.  Down 1.6 tonight!  I missed my 60 lb mark by 0.2, but thats ok.  Next week is my 1 year anniversary, so it will be more meaningful when I get it there.  Ignore the tracker below, it rounds up.


That will be an awesome way to celebrate your one year!!!  I agree that it will mean a lot next week!!! I am tearing up thinking how awesome that will be!!!


----------



## DVCBELLE

DVCBELLE said:


> That will be an awesome way to celebrate your one year!!!  I agree that it will mean a lot next week!!! I am tearing up thinking how awesome that will be!!!


Tonight's recipe:

Everyone loved it...9 points - the recipe says 6 servings but to be honest - I had about 1/8 of it and was plenty full.  I also did not use skim milk or lowfat cheese so those would lower the points.  I was happy having it at 9 and actually only used 7 since I had a smaller portion.

Plus it was super easy!!

Chicken Cheesy Casserole

3 boned and skinned chicken breasts -- cut up
10 3/4 ounces healthy request cream of mushroom -- 1 can
10 3/4 ounces healthy request cream of celery -- 1 can
1 cup lowfat cheddar cheese
8 ounces noodles -- 1 package creamette
1 cup skim milk

Place noodles on the bottom of a casserole dish. Place chicken on top. Mix the 2 soups together with the milk and pour over the chicken and noodles and top with cheese. Bake for 25-30 min at 350ºF.
Add  veggies to this like broccoli, cauliflower, carrots etc, and maybe add a bit of water to compensate for the added bulk


----------



## robinb

Tiger Lily 03 said:


> Helloooo everybody.
> 
> Just thought I'd pop in here to let you know the thread is reaching its maximum. We will be closing it when it reaches 251 pages. You've got a bit of time. I thought I'd let you know so you can start a new one and perhaps link this old one to your new thread for historical purposes if you wish.


Wow!  We made it to the maximum thread limit .

Here is our new thread:
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=40535376


----------



## Sandi

CdnBuzzFan said:


> Sorry for all the gains this week.  I was having second thoughts about posting that I actually lost -- 0.9!  I was getting so discouraged that I was considering going back to the old Points plan for a week so I'm very happy that I'm down.



Don't ever hesitate to post a loss (or a gain).  Your loss is inspiring to me and will help me cope with my gain.  Way to go!



mrzrich said:


> Home from WI.  Down 1.6 tonight!  I missed my 60 lb mark by 0.2, but thats ok.  Next week is my 1 year anniversary, so it will be more meaningful when I get it there.  Ignore the tracker below, it rounds up.



Oh, my gosh, that is great.  I'm coming up on my 1 year anniversary with WW, too.  I'm so proud of us for how far we've come!



robinb said:


> Wow!  We made it to the maximum thread limit .
> 
> Here is our new thread:
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=40535376



I posted over there, too, but I really wanted to respond to a couple of posts in the Part I thread.

This is so cool!


----------



## sjms71

mrzrich said:


> Home from WI.  Down 1.6 tonight!  I missed my 60 lb mark by 0.2, but thats ok.  Next week is my 1 year anniversary, so it will be more meaningful when I get it there.  Ignore the tracker below, it rounds up.



Great Job .


----------



## girli565

DVCBELLE said:


> Tonight's recipe:
> 
> Everyone loved it...9 points - the recipe says 6 servings but to be honest - I had about 1/8 of it and was plenty full.  I also did not use skim milk or lowfat cheese so those would lower the points.  I was happy having it at 9 and actually only used 7 since I had a smaller portion.
> 
> Plus it was super easy!!
> 
> Chicken Cheesy Casserole
> 
> 3 boned and skinned chicken breasts -- cut up
> 10 3/4 ounces healthy request cream of mushroom -- 1 can
> 10 3/4 ounces healthy request cream of celery -- 1 can
> 1 cup lowfat cheddar cheese
> 8 ounces noodles -- 1 package creamette
> 1 cup skim milk
> 
> Place noodles on the bottom of a casserole dish. Place chicken on top. Mix the 2 soups together with the milk and pour over the chicken and noodles and top with cheese. Bake for 25-30 min at 350ºF.
> Add  veggies to this like broccoli, cauliflower, carrots etc, and maybe add a bit of water to compensate for the added bulk


Do you cook the noodles prior to baking it?


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

girli565 said:


> Do you cook the noodles prior to baking it?



I was wondering the same thing.


----------



## cepmom

girli565 said:


> Do you cook the noodles prior to baking it?





CdnBuzzFan said:


> I was wondering the same thing.



DVCBelle talks more about her recipe on the new thread


----------



## Tiger Lily 03

> Tiger Lily 03 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Helloooo everybody.
> 
> Just thought I'd pop in here to let you know the thread is reaching its maximum. We will be closing it when it reaches 251 pages. You've got a bit of time. I thought I'd let you know so you can start a new one and perhaps link this old one to your new thread for historical purposes if you wish.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!  We made it to the maximum thread limit .
> 
> Here is our new thread:
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=40535376
Click to expand...

Enjoy the next part!
Weight Watchers Chat - Part II


----------

